# Use 1 buy 1 Challenge 2009 pt.2



## La Colocha

Hey ladies i started a part 2 to this challenge because the other was getting long. If anyone new comes here is the link to the first challenge.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=379500


----------



## Charz

You can't make me leave!


----------



## Charz

I'm happy for you, buy one get one part #2 and I'm gonna let you finish but  buy one get one part #1 is the best buy one get one thread of all time, of all time!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay.......

I Know we ALL are going to Rush and Sign Up for Part 2 of This Challenge! 

Hopefully, In Part 1 We Have All Learned Some Thangs.  And We won't  repeat alot of our "Bad Habits."  We should have gotten alot of things, out of our systems.  The Bad Habits we brought into the Challenge -- Should be Left out of Part 2!

We are Shopping Better, Researching Better, Making Better Decisions, Healthier Hair Care Practices and Our Hair is Showing the Fruits of Our Labor -- via Part 1. Health & Growth.

Now Part 2 of This Challenge  --- Everyone is Starting Off with a Clean Slate.  We are All Brand New. 


So Let's Act Like It!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> You can't make me leave!


 
Look PUSHA!

Don't Come Up in Here With No Mess (Just SALES)

I Definitely Got My Eye On You!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Look PUSHA!
> 
> Don't Come Up in Here With No Mess (*Just SALES*)
> 
> I Definitely Got My Eye On You!



 @ the bolded!!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay.......
> 
> I Know we ALL are going to Rush and Sign Up for Part 2 of This Challenge!
> 
> Hopefully, In Part 1 We Have All Learned Some Thangs. And We won't repeat alot of our "Bad Habits." We should have gotten alot of things, out of our systems. The Bad Habits we brought into the Challenge -- Should be Left out of Part 2!
> 
> We are Shopping Better, Researching Better, Making Better Decisions, Healthier Hair Care Practices and Our Hair is Showing the Fruits of Our Labor -- via Part 1. Health & Growth.
> 
> Now Part 2 of This Challenge --- Everyone is Starting Off with a Clean Slate. We are All Brand New.
> 
> 
> So Let's Act Like It!


 
I agree!

*Luckily I already bought my FHI Runway and Sedu 4000i, Pibbs 514 and Steamer and many of the products I already wanted. I'm gonna look real good this round about not spending money, real good*


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Look PUSHA!
> 
> Don't Come Up in Here With No Mess (Just SALES)
> 
> I Definitely Got My Eye On You!


 
Aren't you proud of me for not buying any Hairveda! 

I did it!!!!!

*Guys what should I review for this week?*


----------



## Charz

For 2 days only, SAVE 20% on CURLS, Curly Q’s or It’s A Curl.

Curls.biz

SAVE 20% 
off Tues 10/6 & Wed 10/7 ONLY.

Coupon Code: sharecurls
(all lowercase, all one word)


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> I'm happy for you, buy one get one part #2 and I'm gonna let you finish but buy one get one part #1 is the best buy one get one thread of all time, of all time!


 
Ok charye lmao. Im home early, that was the shortest work day in history. I gotta try it more often.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> For 2 days only, SAVE 20% on CURLS, Curly Q’s or It’s A Curl.
> 
> Curls.biz
> 
> SAVE 20%
> off Tues 10/6 & Wed 10/7 ONLY.
> 
> Coupon Code: sharecurls
> (all lowercase, all one word)


 
Thanks charz for the coupon code. I have enough conditoner that i got from you. I like it. Maybe you can review i don't know what all do you have? Maybe qhemet.


----------



## Charz

Yay your back LC, now won't be lonely in this thread!


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Thanks charz for the coupon code. I have enough conditoner that i got from you. I like it. Maybe you can review i don't know what all do you have? Maybe qhemet.


 

I'm glad you like it! Can you tell me what it smells like. I could never tell!


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> I'm glad you like it! Can you tell me what it smells like. I could never tell!


 
It took me a minute to figure out, and i was just like you, what the hell does this smell like.About 10 minutes later i realized it smelled similar to yes to cucumbers conditoner. Which smells like cucumbers. I used to like cucumber and melon spray from bbw, this reminds me of that but its faint. I do like it alot. thanks charz.


----------



## Charz

I want some new products!!!!! Noooooooo!!!!

My Darcys just shipped!


----------



## Charz

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=31519302


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Charz

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=31377739

Noooooooooooooo


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=31377739
> 
> Noooooooooooooo


 
Girl, verbana is the look:. Stay away, there is some kind of mind control going on there, everything looks delicious.

I have some kind of package coming today, i will see when it gets here. And my silk bonnet shipped today, i can't wait to try it.


----------



## Charz

What are yall ladies thoughts about BKT


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> What are yall ladies thoughts about BKT


 
I have no thoughts. I know fabulosity uses it and her hair looks beautiful, did you see her thread?


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> I have no thoughts. I know fabulosity uses it and her hair looks beautiful, did you see her thread?


 
Yahhhh...that is what got me interested!


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Yahhhh...that is what got me interested!


 
Are you thinking about bkting your hair? Do you want it straight? I want to straighten my hair to see what it looks like but im scared. Scared enough not to try it.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Are you thinking about bkting your hair? Do you want it straight? I want to straighten my hair to see what it looks like but im scared. Scared enough not to try it.


 
When it gets APL I'd like to wear it straight some of the time.

All I really know at this point is that I am avoiding air-drying like the black plague.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I have no thoughts. I know fabulosity uses it and her hair looks beautiful, did you see her thread?



Fab's hair looked so nice, didn't it?? 



Charzboss said:


> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=31519302
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



 Now, see, messing with that Lita!!! I ordered from them last night at work. I got the Sampler pack with the whipped soap, whipped yogurt, and body frosting.  I also got a couple of soaps. 

oke: Charz, you stop it!!! 
I'll let ya'll know how the Verbena is. I want to try the hair stuff, too!!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Fab's hair looked so nice, didn't it??
> 
> 
> 
> Now, see, messing with that Lita!!! I ordered from them last night at work. I got the Sampler pack with the whipped soap, whipped yogurt, and body frosting.  I also got a couple of soaps.
> 
> oke: Charz, you stop it!!!
> I'll let ya'll know how the Verbena is. I want to try the hair stuff, too!!


 
Yes her hair was bangin.

Girl lita will have you on the corner liftin up a pant leg for products lol. She does not play, i can't keep up with her.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Yes her hair was bangin.
> 
> Girl lita will have you on the corner liftin up a pant leg for products lol. She does not play, i can't keep up with her.


 
I know, she really tries everything!


----------



## Charz

Hey what things have yall learned about this haircare journey so far? 

I've learned:

My hair hates airdrying
My hair doesn't mind cones
Aloe Vera causes buildup on my hair
My hair doesn't like to be washed too often
My hair LOVES Caster Oil
My hair needs to be combed at least once a week


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> *Hey what things have yall learned about this haircare journey so far*?
> 
> I've learned:
> 
> My hair hates airdrying
> My hair doesn't mind cones
> Aloe Vera causes buildup on my hair
> My hair doesn't like to be washed to often
> My hair LOVES Caster Oil
> My hair needs to be combed at least once a week


 
Ive learned that i cannot air dry with loose hair
That my hair loves avocado and dc's
I can use coconut oil and protein a bit, not over do it.
i need to detangle 2x a week
That my hair thrives on moisture and care.


----------



## Brownie518

My hair thrives on deep conditioning for an hour or more
My hair thrives on prepooing
Direct heat is no friend of mine
Coconut oil has to be kept to a minimum
My hair loves 'grease'


----------



## chebaby

hey guys......i've found you lol

ok who is Lita?

i would not get bkt because of all the flat rioning and the fumes scare me. im not even a fan of straight hair anymore although i know pretty when i see it and fabs hair was very beautiful.

hmmmmm what have i learned?
my hair is addicted to anything with shea butter and coconut oil
my hair DOES like olive oil(it used to make my hair  hard)
i love making and mixing butters and deep conditioners
and it seems my hair grows about an inch per month(this makes me happy lol)


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> hey guys......i've found you lol
> 
> ok who is *Lita*?
> 
> i would not get bkt because of all the flat rioning and the fumes scare me. im not even a fan of straight hair anymore although i know pretty when i see it and fabs hair was very beautiful.
> 
> hmmmmm what have i learned?
> my hair is addicted to anything with shea butter and coconut oil
> my hair DOES like olive oil(it used to make my hair hard)
> i love making and mixing butters and deep conditioners
> and it seems my hair grows about an inch per month(this makes me happy lol)


 
She is the queen of etsy. She has tried a many of vendor on etsy, she always finds the best stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

I got my afroveda today, yay *clicks heels*. The packaging is different, i love the flip tops. Im going to use some shea amala butter cream today.

Um why didn't anyone tell me the shea amla doesn't smell the same. Where is the frankensence and myrrh.


----------



## chebaby

La, what does your shea amla smell like? my shea amla sample smells like franke whatever lol.

so does this lita have a youtube page or where does she do her reviews.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> *La, what does your shea amla smell like*? my shea amla sample smells like franke whatever lol.
> 
> so does this lita have a youtube page or where does she do her reviews.


 
Girl it smells like nothing. When i tried it before it smelled so good. Im disapointed. You know how you have your mouth set on a certain food and it tastes nasty. Im looking at the jar likeerplexed. Oh well. I guess ill use it.

And no she does not have a youtube but she needs one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> *What are yall ladies thoughts about BKT *


 
This is Me Rolling My Eyes At this Post

I read this "Non Sense" while I was at work and Couldn't WAIT to Get Home to Answer this.

So, Here is my Answer to YOU, Specifically For YOU:

You are always so mindful of the products not having "cones" parabens, SLS, Petroleum etc...going green and eating healthy and all that "other stuff you do"   Wheat Grass on a Tofu Cracker.

And then you turn around and Talk About Coating Your Hair with: FORMALDEHYDE! 

And Wearing a Mask to Apply! PUHLEEZE

Girl, If You Don't Hursh Up and Go Somewhere and Sit Down!

Don't make me have to Drive to MD and Beat You Down to the Ground.


----------



## panamoni

What have I learned about my hair???
I'm still learning, but:
- My hair likes JBCO
- Products that my new growth may like and my relaxed hair may like could be different
- My hair likes Joico
- Mineral oil has a noticible effect on my hair, and it's something I need to observe closely from now on (in the future, this may change to my hair doesn't like a lot of MO...we'll see)
- Life's not over if I wear a bun.  It can actually be nice and classy to wear a bun and I don't have to wear my hair down everyday.  
...more to come in the future.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> This is Me Rolling My Eyes At this Post
> 
> I read this "Non Sense" while I was at work and Couldn't WAIT to Get Home to Answer this.
> 
> So, Here is my Answer to YOU, Specifically For YOU:
> 
> You are always so mindful of the products not having "cones" parabens, SLS, Petroleum etc...going green and eating healthy and all that "other stuff you do"   Wheat Grass on a Tofu Cracker.
> 
> And then you turn around and Talk About Coating Your Hair with: FORMALDEHYDE!
> 
> And Wearing a Mask to Apply! PUHLEEZE
> 
> Girl, If You Don't Hursh Up and Go Somewhere and Sit Down!
> 
> Don't make me have to Drive to MD and Beat You Down to the Ground.





I know....her hair looked too good tho!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I know....her hair looked too good tho!


 
I was at Work Like:  No She Didn't?

Wait till I get home.  I was on the Freeway driving like a Crazy Woman

If I woulda' been close::hardslap:

And Yes, Her Does is Bangin'!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> This is Me Rolling My Eyes At this Post
> 
> I read this "Non Sense" while I was at work and Couldn't WAIT to Get Home to Answer this.
> 
> So, Here is my Answer to YOU, Specifically For YOU:
> 
> You are always so mindful of the products not having "cones" parabens, SLS, Petroleum etc...going green and eating healthy and all that "other stuff you do" *Wheat Grass on a Tofu Cracker*.
> 
> And then you turn around and Talk About Coating Your Hair with: FORMALDEHYDE!
> 
> And Wearing a Mask to Apply! PUHLEEZE
> 
> Girl, If You Don't Hursh Up and Go Somewhere and Sit Down!
> 
> Don't make me have to Drive to MD and Beat You Down to the Ground.


 
Ohh my gawwd *dead*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I agree!
> 
> **Luckily I already bought my FHI Runway and Sedu 4000i, Pibbs 514 and Steamer and many of the products I already wanted. I'm gonna look real good this round about not spending money, real good**


 
PUSHA!  Don't be coming up in here trying to White Out Your Stuff.  I bolded it and read every word. 

SO BUSTED!

While Lurking at work, I said:  SHEEESH!  

It's not even on Page 2 and Da' PUSHA is Already talking about Feeding Her Addiction.

Can We All Just Stick on the Topic Of this Challenge for Part 2 This Time !  PLEASE????

Now What Are Ya'll Using Up?


----------



## fattyfatfat

I was going to say the same thing!!! She has me hooked on some good etsy vendors! *waiting for her name to be changed to esty*



La Colocha said:


> She is the queen of etsy. She has tried a many of vendor on etsy, she always finds the best stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

Ladies , im done with buying products for the year. Im waiting on one more package but im not going to order from shescentit. Im done. starting today. I have enough things, my winter stash is completed *sighs*.


----------



## iNicola

IDareT'sHair said:


> This is Me Rolling My Eyes At this Post
> 
> I read this "Non Sense" while I was at work and Couldn't WAIT to Get Home to Answer this.
> 
> So, Here is my Answer to YOU, Specifically For YOU:
> 
> You are always so mindful of the products not having "cones" parabens, SLS, Petroleum etc...going green and eating healthy and all that "other stuff you do"   Wheat Grass on a Tofu Cracker.
> 
> And then you turn around and Talk About Coating Your Hair with: FORMALDEHYDE!
> 
> And Wearing a Mask to Apply! PUHLEEZE
> 
> Girl, If You Don't Hursh Up and Go Somewhere and Sit Down!
> 
> Don't make me have to Drive to MD and Beat You Down to the Ground.


Hmmm...I wonder what was going through your mind when I told you that I might BKT to stretch my relaxers sometime in the future?


I've learned that:

there is still alot to learn about my hair, LOL
wet bunning is not for me.
my hair seems softer when I blow dry on cool (alternate with warm)
my hair also doesn't mind cones
my hair likes cowashing
my hair loves steam DC


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *PUSHA! Don't be coming up in here trying to White Out Your Stuff. I bolded it and read every word*.
> 
> SO BUSTED!
> 
> While Lurking at work, I said: SHEEESH!
> 
> It's not even on Page 2 and Da' PUSHA is Already talking about Feeding Her Addiction.
> 
> Can We All Just Stick on the Topic Of this Challenge for Part 2 This Time ! PLEASE????
> 
> Now What Are Ya'll Using Up?


 
Your killing me ova here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> All I really know at this point is that I am avoiding air-drying like *the black plague*.


 
Okay: So.....WHY The Plague Gotta Be BLACK

Anyway......................

My Hair Thrives On:


Co-Washing
Weekly Reconstructors
Weekly DC'ing Treatments with Heat
And A Good Leave-In Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair

iNicola said:


> *Hmmm...I wonder what was going through your mind when I told you that I might BKT* to stretch my relaxers sometime in the future?
> 
> 
> I've learned that:
> 
> there is still alot to learn about my hair, LOL
> wet bunning is not for me.
> my hair seems softer when I blow dry on cool (alternate with warm)
> my hair also doesn't mind cones
> my hair likes cowashing
> my hair loves steam DC


 
Not That!  Trust Me.

She is the one that can't use anything on her Hair unless it is 100% Natural etc.....and everything is caricogenic (sp) I know I tore that word up. (Didn't want to take the time to look it up)

Anyway, I've never heard you say that.  And I've never Specifically Heard you Say:  You had an Aversion to Using Certain Products.

And I don't condemn anyone who would want to try it.  Provided your hair is in tip top shape and you don't abuse it.  There are Horror Stories out there too you know.

That was Just My Answer to Little _Ms. "Go Green."_ 

I Love Her tho'.


----------



## iNicola

IDareT'sHair said:


> Not That!  Trust Me.
> 
> She is the one that can't use anything on her Hair unless it is 100% Natural etc.....and everything is caricogenic (sp) I know I tore that word up. (Didn't want to take the time to look it up)
> 
> *Anyway, I've never heard you say that.  And I've never Specifically Heard you Say:  You had an Aversion to Using Certain Products.*
> 
> And I don't condemn anyone who would want to try it.  Provided your hair is in tip top shape and you don't abuse it.  There are Horror Stories out there too you know.
> 
> That was Just My Answer to Little _Ms. "Go Green."_
> 
> I Love Her tho'.


Ahhh ok, I got you.

Do know that I was only messing with you though.


----------



## Shay72

Okay I was wondering why the last post was at 6:30am?  No wonder!!! Okay gotta catch up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

iNicola said:


> Ahhh ok, I got you.
> 
> *Do know that I was only messing with you though.*


 
Yesssss......And I am Just Messing with C.B. Too!

IK. We had already had the bkt discussion a while back.


----------



## Shay72

What I've learned:
My hair loves conditioner (dc's & cowashing)
My hair loves steam
My hair loves protein
My hair loves grease
My hair will tell me when it does not like something with a quickness 
My hair bounces back quick
My hair does better with less manipulation
I need to detangle thoroughly at least 2x/wk
My edges need to be handled very very carefully
Although I'm at the beginning of my transition I need to treat my hair as if it is natural


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay: So.....WHY The Plague Gotta Be BLACK


----------



## Charz

I could never BKT, my mother will kill me!
But yah, its against everything I stand for.

*hang heads in shame*

LOL!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


>


 
Charz:  My *FHI Runway *Shipped today! ! ! 

Did you get yours?  

Anyway:  You got enough "potentially" dangerous items already.

_*(at bolded)*_


----------



## Charz

^ I got mine!!! hee hee


----------



## chebaby

ok ladies im planning on going to an event on friday  but i have these cornrows in my hair. should i just keep the cornrows in and wear this cute dress i have that has a hood on it? or should i wear a braid out on friday and saturday and then on sunday do my hair over?


----------



## Brownie518

^^What's the event?


----------



## chebaby

the maxwell thing at ibiza night club. if i get the tickets lol.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> the maxwell thing at ibiza night club. if i get the tickets lol.


 
I would say braidout. Do you have a cornrow design or just going straight back?


----------



## fattyfatfat

ooooo Maxwell!!! I went to his concert last night!!!!!! He puts on a great show! I hope you get the tickets. A braidout would be cuuuute!





chebaby said:


> *the maxwell thing at ibiza night club*. if i get the tickets lol.


----------



## Brownie518

I agree. ^^ A braidout. I hope you have a great time!!!


----------



## Shay72

Che--ITA with everyone else.  I say do a braidout.

Okay my stuff is here from Lotioncrafters.  I will try not to be too lazy and actually mix up some stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Che--ITA with everyone else. I say do a braidout.
> 
> Okay my stuff is here from Lotioncrafters. I will try not to be too lazy and actually mix up some stuff.


 
What did you get from there, im sorry i can't remember.


----------



## chebaby

thanx ladies. braid out it is. La, i did just 7 big cornrows going start back. im probably going to pick out the roots so it can be as big as i can get it.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> What did you get from there, im sorry i can't remember.


 
I got some containers, panthenol, and honeyquat.


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah I finished one of my Step 1 jars of Methi Sativa.  I opened it up and I was looking around like "OMG something stanks".  Forgetting that mess stinks !


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah I finished one of my Step 1 jars of Methi Sativa. I opened it up and I was looking around like "OMG something stanks". Forgetting that mess stinks !


 
I see you said '*one* of my Step 1 jars.' So, I take it you like it? I haven't read a review on this yet.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> I see you said '*one* of my Step 1 jars.' So, I take it you like it? I haven't read a review on this yet.


 
I never buy one of anything from Hairveda .  I do like it.  I alternate it with Komaza's Protein Strengthener.  Step 1 stanks, is sloppy, is messy, and I hate the consistency.  Step 2 smells .  My hair feels soft, strong, and for some reason thiiiiiiiiick after this treatment.  I experience HIH syndrome every time I use it.  It's just what I needed last night bc I was really hating my hair yesterday.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> *I never buy one of anything from Hairveda* . I do like it. I alternate it with Komaza's Protein Strengthener. Step 1 stanks, is sloppy, is messy, and I hate the consistency. Step 2 smells . My hair feels soft, strong, and for some reason thiiiiiiiiick after this treatment. I experience HIH syndrome every time I use it. It's just what I needed last night bc I was really hating my hair yesterday.


 
I kinda suspected the bolded!! 
I have the Komaza Protein Strengthener, too, which I really like. Maybe I'll have to try the Methi out, too. Thanks, Shay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still have my eye on which products (if any) are closer to using up this week.  

As I am mapping out my Friday wash week.

I think I will either *Co-Wash*: with Millcreek Keratin, Jason Biotin or SE Luxury Moisturizing Conditioner.  (as 3 of those are almost gone).  I will try to use 1 of these per week until they are gone.

*Reconstructors*:  I have Millennia Mud, Giovanni Nutra-Fix almost gone.  I have a Bain 'de Terre Reconstructor that was delivered "damaged" and I didn't send it back (I actually didn't notice it).  So, I will use these 3 Weekly until they were gone.

*Deep Conditioners*:  I have AE Garlic, Keratase Oleo Relax, L'anza, AO Stuff, HSP, Butter Treat & All Soft all open, I will rotate these until gone.  Then I will start on SheScentIt (since La reminded me of Shelf-Life) and finally open my Sitrinillah and begin to use that up.  

*Leave-In*: I have several currently opened.  Not as "pressed" to use these up immediately.  

Same with the Butters, Greases and Daily Moisturizers as these will be used Daily for "Maintenance"

*Oils*: You All know I've been determined to get on these.

But all the things I've named, I've decided I am going to put them on Strict Rotation and get them ALL outta the way.

I have SOOOOOOOOOOOOO Many Other Wonderful Products in Stashville I want to try.  So, I am going on Use Up Mode Weekly.

Ladies....I am So Ready to use up these items.  

What do you have that you are in the process of getting rid of (by using up)


----------



## Brownie518

I'm almost finished with my Njoi Creations Herbal Hairdress. I got the sample size and I will definitely be getting the 8oz this time! That will last a while. Last week, I finished a bottle of Shescentit Jojoba hair serum but I have one more of those. I'll get more when she has a sale. 
I have an unopened bottle of HSH Soy TriWheat leave in that I need to open and use, unless anyone wants it.


----------



## chebaby

im meeting up with a member this weekend and i am giving her DB coils jelly and shes giving me wheat germ oil.
i heard wheat germ oil is the bomb dot com and i cant wait to add it into my conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i heard wheat germ oil is the bomb dot com* and i cant wait to add it into my conditioners.


 
That's What I did My First HOT with.  It was Nice.  I think this week, I will use the Organic Soy.  I have got to remember.  I think once I do it again, it will be a no-brainer part of my Winter Reggie.

Ya'll Please remind me Thursday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Last week, I finished a bottle of Shescentit Jojoba hair serum but I have one more of those. I'll get more when she has a sale.


 
WOW! Brownie! I didn't Know SSI had a Serum?erplexed  I may have to try it out.  I only look at her Conditioners.  

Thanks for the Tip.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still have my eye on which products (if any) are closer to using up this week.
> 
> As I am mapping out my Friday wash week.
> 
> I think I will either *Co-Wash*: with Millcreek Keratin, Jason Biotin or SE Luxury Moisturizing Conditioner. (as 3 of those are almost gone). I will try to use 1 of these per week until they are gone.
> 
> *Reconstructors*: I have Millennia Mud, Giovanni Nutra-Fix almost gone. I have a Bain 'de Terre Reconstructor that was delivered "damaged" and I didn't send it back (I actually didn't notice it). So, I will use these 3 Weekly until they were gone.
> 
> *Deep Conditioners*: I have AE Garlic, Keratase Oleo Relax, L'anza, AO Stuff, HSP, Butter Treat & All Soft all open, I will rotate these until gone. Then I will start on SheScentIt (since La reminded me of Shelf-Life) and finally open my Sitrinillah and begin to use that up.
> 
> *Leave-In*: I have several currently opened. Not as "pressed" to use these up immediately.
> 
> Same with the Butters, Greases and Daily Moisturizers as these will be used Daily for "Maintenance"
> 
> *Oils*: You All know I've been determined to get on these.
> 
> But all the things I've named, I've decided I am going to put them on Strict Rotation and get them ALL outta the way.
> 
> I have SOOOOOOOOOOOOO Many Other Wonderful Products in Stashville I want to try. So, I am going on Use Up Mode Weekly.
> 
> Ladies....I am So Ready to use up these items.
> 
> *What do you have that you are in the process of getting rid of (by using up)*


 
Good morning ladies, i have a sample of califa leave in that i did not use last night, that is almost gone, i will use that tonight. A sample of califa cream that is at the bottom so im going to try and finish that this week. I have the komaza olive dc sample that is about half gone, i will use some of that tonight mixed with avocado butter for a dc. Every thing else i have open is about 75% full or full to the top. But these 3 samples im going to try to use up by friday.


----------



## Shay72

Well I am hoping to use up one of these HE Hydralicious this week.  I'm thinking the Afroveda Neem 3+ will be used up this week also.  HE is not a repurchase.  Neem 3+ will be a repurchase.  At this rate the Hairveda WBC will last probably at least another month.  That's one of those that even though I apply it in sections it still lasts forever.  There's still stuff I need to try so I'm not necessarily focused on using up but making decisions for my restocking.  I still need to try Giovanni Nutrafix, Alba Leave In, Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion, and Darcy's Transitioning Creme.  I still have CD's Hair Milk but since I decided I am not going to purchase her line anymore it is on the "use up" instead of "try" list. Oh yeah I used my mowrah butter sample.  The consistency was like a thin, liquidy pudding.  It was kind of greasy to me so I won't purchase a larger size of this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It Looks Like we are All Still Doing a Great Job identifying what we will or will not be re-purchasing.  

This where actually using stuff up comes into play.

As long as you still have it sitting:  There is always a chance, because you are like: hmmm???? 

Not Sure if I _really_ like You or Not? 

So, there could always be a "possible" chance of re-purchasing because it is just sitting.

But once it's gone or near gone, you are able to make a Valid, Informed, Product Driven  decision. 

Good Job Ladies!


----------



## panamoni

Hi Ladies, I almost decided to hide my new purchases from you guys when there was nothing to replace it with, but then I remembered who I was dealing with...no offense ladies.  

Yesterday, I bought two samples of the Qhemet moisturizers (olive and the one under that).  What I may do is give away something or try to sell something.  I see none of you are intersted in the Almond Glaze...what about NTM Silk Touch leave-in?  I don't like that either.  I guess I'll go to the exchange forum.  I may give my mom the rest of the ORS olive oil cream.  I'll try to reduce as I expand somehow, but I'm not very motivated about trying to sell.  I'll let you know how it goes.  I know I'm going to go on a DC buying spree sometime soon.


----------



## Charz

I flat ironed the back of my head with my FHI Runway on 325 degrees. It got super straight in one pass!!! 

Much more straight in way less passes and less heat then with using my Sedu with my relaxed hair.

*But my ends are horrible, they felt like velcro! I would comb them out and a second later they were stuck back together!* 

I have not done a dusting/trim in the back, so its been almost a year before they have gotten cut. Do you think its because I need a trim, or something else?


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies, just wanted to bumb my fave thread.

i received a box from T today and now i cant wait to wash day. she sent me some abba, alba, macadamia butter and jojoba butter. im excited because the macadamia and jojoba butter have completely different textures than the other butters i have tried.

i also got an email saying my afrodetangler will ship tomorrow by usps so i hope i get it saturday. yaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!! im so happy.

ETA: i found a great way to keep my cornrows moisturized and refreshed. i rubbed some vatika frosting in my hands and smooth it on my hair and then hop  in the shower and let the steam help the oil penetrate.


----------



## Aggie

Thank you for starting a new thread LC. I am also a part of this cahllenge as well so count me in. 

In fact, I used up a sulfur 8 grease in my MN mix yesterday, and an Organics Olive Oil Shine hair Polish.

I just bought 2 - 33oz bottles of Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioners with a 20% off coupon code  on www.naturallycurly.com. The coupon code is "SHOP" and it expires today ladies. So if you want anything from NC.com, go order it now before the code expires.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> I flat ironed the back of my head with my FHI Runway on 325 degrees. It got super straight in one pass!!!
> 
> Much more straight in way less passes and less heat then with using my Sedu with my relaxed hair.
> 
> *But my ends are horrible, they felt like velcro! I would comb them out and a second later they were stuck back together!*
> 
> I have not done a dusting/trim in the back, so its been almost a year before they have gotten cut. Do you think its because I need a trim, or something else?


 
Its hard to really say charz, do you go to a salon for a trim or do you do your own? And was your ends stuck together like wrapped around each other?


----------



## Aggie

Charzboss said:


> I flat ironed the back of my head with my FHI Runway on 325 degrees. It got super straight in one pass!!!
> 
> Much more straight in way less passes and less heat then with using my Sedu with my relaxed hair.
> 
> *But my ends are horrible, they felt like velcro! I would comb them out and a second later they were stuck back together!*
> 
> I have not done a dusting/trim in the back, so its been almost a year before they have gotten cut. Do you think its because I need a trim, or something else?


 

Charz, have you used any porosity control lately? 

Another thing, are you using anything with glycerine in it? If so, what is the humidity like where you are? 

If the humidity in your area is below 65% and you are using glycerine or other humectant like honeyquat, this could possibly be the issue as well.

I am just trying to figure out what could possibly be causing the "velcro" effect on your hair.


----------



## Shay72

Well I've changed my mind about Nunulove Handmades.  I really like the JuJu Mist after all.  It smells like a good smelling tea and I realized it goes on easy and is not sticky.  The poo did clean my hair so I will purchase both again. Also although I do like the Olive Butter from Crown Essentials I don't want to buy one product from someone.  I will use it up and not repurchase.  

Another thing I learned about my hair--it loves to be wet or at least damp.


----------



## chebaby

ITA with Shay, my hair loves to be wet too. im missing my puff like crazy. i never was a cornrow, braid, twists kind of girl. i like them on other naturals and i think its the best thing for me to do for the winter but i never did like them on me, even when i had long relaxed hair.
i should give my self a co wash and puff pass before it gets too cold. but then again at night here it is freezing, at least to me it is. i miss using my kbb hair cream. i cant use it as a moisturizer anymore because if the high glycerine amount in it. unless i use it as a leave in under a heavy butter or something. i really love that kbb cream. i was looking at my jar last night like "i really want to spread you on my hair man". i hope its still good by the time it gets warm again.


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah I need ya'll to help me decide what to reward myself with.  I can either buy a prettywrap or two or a traincase for makeup which I will use to store my hair accessories.  This is a reward for sticking with my healthy lifestyle challenge.  I will weigh in tomorrow for the end of Session #1 but I've lost 6 lbs so far.  I would have lost more if I actually exercised  but I will incorporate exercise this session.  So which one should I get???? Whatever I don't get this time I will get next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah I need ya'll to help me decide what to reward myself with. I can either buy a prettywrap or two or a traincase for makeup which I will use to store my hair accessories. This is a reward for sticking with my healthy lifestyle challenge. I will weigh in tomorrow for the end of Session #1 but I've lost 6 lbs so far. I would have lost more if I actually exercised  but I will incorporate exercise this session. So which one should I get???? Whatever I don't get this time I will get next time.


 
6lbs GOOD For You Shay!  

That's Great and Far better than "Gaining 6" 

I say:  Get the Pretty Wraps.  And when you wear them, think of me still waking up 4 or 5 times a night re-tying my scarf!

Then next time the Train Cases.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah I need ya'll to help me decide what to reward myself with.  I can either buy a prettywrap or two or a traincase for makeup which I will use to store my hair accessories.  This is a reward for sticking with my healthy lifestyle challenge.  I will weigh in tomorrow for the end of Session #1 but I've lost 6 lbs so far.  I would have lost more if I actually exercised  but I will incorporate exercise this session.  So which one should I get???? Whatever I don't get this time I will get next time.



 Good for you, Shay!!!


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah I need ya'll to help me decide what to reward myself with. I can either buy a prettywrap or two or a traincase for makeup which I will use to store my hair accessories. This is a reward for sticking with my healthy lifestyle challenge. I will weigh in tomorrow for the end of Session #1 but I've lost 6 lbs so far. I would have lost more if I actually exercised  but I will incorporate exercise this session. So which one should I get???? Whatever I don't get this time I will get next time.


 
Good job shay, and i would say the pretty  wraps, and like t said a traincase the next time.


----------



## chebaby

@Shay, get the pretty wrap. i love mine, its worth it. and it comes pretty fast. i dont have to re-tie mine during the night and my hair stays moisturized.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Random Thoughts:  I have stepped up on Applying my MT specifically concentrating on the Crown Area.  

I will try to apply a small amount nightly to scalp only on a regular basis. 

I will also try to make this a part of my fall/winter Reggie. 

I will definitely Up my MT usage this Fall/Winter.


----------



## La Colocha

I think i put too much avocado butter in my dc mix, I will see when i rinse it out. I don't want my hair looking like greasy chittlins,(t). I feel kind of alone not buying nothing for the rest of the year. I hope i can do it. Hair products are my addiction. I might move on to books now, knowledge is power right?


----------



## Charz

Thanks for yalls help!


La Colocha said:


> Its hard to really say charz, do you go to a salon for a trim or do you do your own? And was your ends stuck together like wrapped around each other?



I haven't done a trim in the back ever! So that would be Nov 2008 when I got my big cut! I trimmed some of my front though, because it felt kinda bad even while wet.

They kept on kinking up and wrapping together like velcro!



Aggie said:


> Charz, have you used any porosity control lately?
> 
> Another thing, are you using anything with glycerine in it? If so, what is the humidity like where you are?
> 
> If the humidity in your area is below 65% and you are using glycerine or other humectant like honeyquat, this could possibly be the issue as well.
> 
> I am just trying to figure out what could possibly be causing the "velcro" effect on your hair.



I have never used porosity control.......I just bought some Hairveda ACV Rinse, won't that be like the same then? Not sure...

I don't use glycerine because my hair hates it. I am not even sure what honeyquat is, I don't use honey either.


----------



## chebaby

ok i think im going to take these braids out and wear a braid out tonorrow. i just need to see and feel my hair. i know i shouldnt because i need to get used to my hair being in braids and things but i just cant do it.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ok i think im going to take these braids out and wear a braid out tonorrow. i just need to see and feel my hair. i know i shouldnt because i need to get used to my hair being in braids and things but i just cant do it.


 
You miss your hair being out huh? My mom is trying to get me to get locs and im like no ma'am my colochas need to be free. My sis in law grew hip length locs in 6 years, its tempting but i like playing in my hair too much.


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> Thanks for yalls help!
> 
> 
> I haven't done a trim in the back ever! So that would be Nov 2008 when I got my big cut! I trimmed some of my front though, because it felt kinda bad even while wet.
> 
> They kept on kinking up and wrapping together like velcro!
> 
> 
> 
> I have never used porosity control.......I just bought some Hairveda ACV Rinse, won't that be like the same then? Not sure...
> 
> I don't use glycerine because my hair hates it. I am not even sure what honeyquat is, I don't use honey either.


 
Yes, the ACV rinse works for porosity control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> (t). I feel kind of alone not buying nothing for the rest of the year. I hope i can do it. Hair products are my addiction.


 
Girl....You Can So Do It!  In Fact, We ALL Need to be doing it with you!  If you make it through the first couple weeks, you will be good. 

I Need to Follow Suit as well.


----------



## Shay72

I finished Afroveda's Neem 3+ tonight.  I normally only try a product out 1-2 times but with my track record with her condishes I wanted to be sure.  So I waited until I used the entire 8 oz bottle.  This is definitely a keeper.  I'm on the fence with her detangler.  I will use it again on Friday and may make the final decision then.  

I finally used my mixer for the first time tonight.  I emptied Love, Peace, and Sunshine's Coconut Confidence & her Unrefined Shea Butter into a bowl and mixed it with Hairveda's Vatika Frosting . I will be trying this on Friday or Saturday. I can't wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.....tomorrow is October 1st and I really "Hate" to use the "S" :superman:Word...up in this Thread.....

but I wonder if SheScentIt will have an Anniversary _Sale_?:lovedrool:

Charz....oke:what's the Scoop?


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.....tomorrow is October 1st and I really "Hate" to use the "S" :superman:Word...up in this Thread.....
> 
> but I wonder if SheScentIt will have an Anniversary _Sale_?:lovedrool:
> 
> Charz....oke:what's the Scoop?



I personally think she is working on her bath and body works products that she plans on rolling out in October. She's kinda been slower at shipping so either she is working on new products, or stockpiling products for her sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I finally used my mixer for the first time tonight. I emptied Love, Peace, and Sunshine's Coconut Confidence & her Unrefined Shea Butter into a bowl and mixed it with Hairveda's Vatika Frosting . I will be trying this on Friday or Saturday. I can't wait.


 
Ooo Shay...That Sounds really good.  Let me know how that works Friday & Saturday. 

Vatika Frosting mixed with anything is probably wonderful.

And Good Job using up that 8 oz bottle and determining whether or not you liked it.  That's Great.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.....tomorrow is October 1st and I really "Hate" to use the "S" :superman:Word...up in this Thread.....
> 
> but I wonder if SheScentIt will have an Anniversary _Sale_?:lovedrool:
> 
> Charz....oke:what's the Scoop?


 
 Mala's (afroveda) New conditioner is coming out tommorrow. While we are on the subject.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Mala's (afroveda) New conditioner is coming out tommorrow. While we are on the subject.


 
What is it?  

Do You Know?

Not that I'm interested in buying or anything like that, but I do like to hear about "new products"


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> What is it? Do You Know? Not that I'm interested in buying or anything like that, but I do like to hear about "new products"


 
 www.afroveda.com scroll to the bottom.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> www.afroveda.com scroll to the bottom.


 
Okay.....Green Tea Uh???? 

Sounds good.  I'm good with the Ashlii (for now)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La:  How did that Avacado Butter and Conditioner Wash Out?  

How is it feeling?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La: How did that Avacado Butter and Conditioner Wash Out?
> 
> How is it feeling?


 
It was a little hard rinsing out but once my hair started drying it felt ok. Ill just skip a day moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm getting excited about Doing My Hair this Weekend, although I'm using the corners, cracks and crevices of bottles and jars.  And I found about 1 application of CD Khoret Amen Conditioner. 

(I was looking for an empty jar and pulled it out and it still had product in it) 

So.......I will Steam with that Friday night mixed with something else that is also almost gone.

I feel like Mix 'N Match.  But I gotta see this through and rid myself of a lot of bottles that are either half or almost empty.  This will be my mission.

I got to be "successful" at something Ya'll.

I am Determined to at least do this _halfway right._

_*slowly walks outta thread singing:  we fall down but we get up, we fall down but we get up*_


----------



## chebaby

damn it T, you got me wanting to use that abba conditioner you sent me. man i cant wait to take these braids out. part of me want to leave them in but the other part is like LET THEM GO GIRL. man i dont know what to do. imma  be mad if i go home tonight and take them out and have a nice *** braid out and then cant get second day hair. maaaaannnnnnnn i would be so angry lol.

oh and La, i put a bunch of avocado oil in a conditioner about a year ago and my hair was so greasy at first(not really greasy but heavy) but after a few days my hair satyed shiny and soft.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, i used up my califa care leave in last night, I got 3 down, even though they are samples im using them up. I should recieve my shescentit samples today. Even if i like them i won't be ordering large sizes. I am determined to stay the road and reach my goals. I have a small amount of komaza olive dc left. I will use the rest of that up friday for a prepoo. Everyone keep up the good work.


----------



## Shay72

LC--You're doing a great job with your blog.  I like it a lot.  You've got them scents down.  

I airdried in 4 plaits last night.  I will continue to do this because I bun every single day and I want to give my edges a break.  Further into the transition I will do twist outs and finally use those caruso's and flexirods to do some rollersetting.  I figure since I "wet" bun everyday I can put on a scarf for about 10-15 minutes in the morning before I head out. But then I'm starting to think do I really care about laying my edges down?  Not really. Just like I really don't care about having straight hair anymore.  I bought this $175 flat iron and haven't even used it yet.  Well I might do a length check at the end of my challenges but maybe not.  We'll see.


----------



## Charz

15% off your entire purchase for 3 days only.

http://www.afroveda.com/


----------



## Charz

Man I had my cart all ready and I realized that I am going to wait till black Friday.

I love how her new conditioner doesn't have aloe vera juice in the first 15 ingredients.

I will be getting 4 jars of Ashlii Amala, 32 ounces of Prana and 32 ounces of Pur whipped Jelly during her Black Friday Sale.

I am proud of myself!


----------



## Shay72

Char--You're messing up the plan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.  You're supposed to try out the new conditioner so I know if I want to buy it on Black Friday or not.  Well I guess I will see what my other fave youtube lady says.  She will definitely be getting it.


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> Man I had my cart all ready and I realized that I am going to wait till black Friday.
> 
> I love how her new conditioner doesn't have aloe vera juice in the first 15 ingredients.
> 
> I will be getting 4 jars of Ashlii Amala, 32 ounces of Prana and 32 ounces of Pur whipped Jelly during her Black Friday Sale.
> 
> I am proud of myself!


 
I'm proud of you too .


----------



## Charz

_*Emailing BJ to cancel Hairveda Order*_

_*whistling while putting Prana Conditioner back in cart*_


----------



## Charz

Hey Ms. Terri the FHI Runway is sold out on Folica! And that promo code is expired now~

Good thing we got ours first before I spread the good word! They must love me over there!


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies
today was a bad day. im sooooo not in a good mood. i have been sick for the past two days because my lady friend came and then i did not get my check. this is the second time in a row that my check came late so it took everything in me not to show up to work late. because im usually that kind of gal lol. so i did a little shopping, not much. i just got the jane carter twist and lock, giovanni nutra fix(im almost out of the one T gave me and i love this stuff) and i also got some alba botanica capuacu deep moisturizing conditioner. this stuff only has a shelf life of six months so im thinking its probably worth the $10.


----------



## fattyfatfat

feel better!

I got my tracking number for my hairveda order last night. I cant wait to try the vatika frosting and cocasta oil. I hope I like it! I had a bad dream that vatika oil wasnt made for african american hair and I kept waking up during the middle of the night to make sure my hair was still on my head! 

Ive been using amla oil and I LOVE it. it makes my hair feels soft and it smells nice!





chebaby said:


> hi ladies
> today was a bad day. im sooooo not in a good mood. i have been sick for the past two days because my lady friend came and then i did not get my check. this is the second time in a row that my check came late so it took everything in me not to show up to work late. because im usually that kind of gal lol. so i did a little shopping, not much. i just got the jane carter twist and lock, giovanni nutra fix(im almost out of the one T gave me and i love this stuff) and i also got some alba botanica capuacu deep moisturizing conditioner. this stuff only has a shelf life of six months so im thinking its probably worth the $10.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Hey Ms. Terri the FHI Runway is sold out on Folica! And that promo code is expired now~
> 
> Good thing we got ours first before I spread the good word! They must love me over there!


 
Thanks Girl!  You are Da' Bomb! 

(but honestly, you have to quit buying so much stuff, for real tho')

Mine was delivered today along with Che's Fabulous Trade! 

WOW!  I love product trading with her. 

I think I'm addicted.

_*goes to stash city to see what else i can 'bribe' che with*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm doing my hair tonight (instead of Friday) so, I am sitting under My heat cap in Organic Soy Oil for an hour.  Then I will Co-Wash with Jason Biotin.  I will then Henna/Indigo.  I think I am going to mix them together this time and Sit with it for a Couple of Hours.  I will use more Indigo than Henna because I want it 'dark' and not 'red'

Afterwards, I will DC with the rest of that CD's and something else that's almost empty.  Hopefully, I will use up some stuff tonight.

My FHI Came!  I may wait until tomorrow to "practice" with it.


----------



## chebaby

washnset said:


> feel better!
> 
> I got my tracking number for my hairveda order last night. I cant wait to try the vatika frosting and cocasta oil. I hope I like it! I had a bad dream that vatika oil wasnt made for african american hair and I kept waking up during the middle of the night to make sure my hair was still on my head!
> 
> Ive been using amla oil and I LOVE it. it makes my hair feels soft and it smells nice!


 thank you.
your dream was funny. thats crazy how we can dream about or hair  and products. last night i dreamt about oprah because i caught the late night showing of the hair episode.


----------



## chebaby

T, i hope you get great results with the FHI. aint noting like bouncy hair lol.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> LC--You're doing a great job with your blog. I like it a lot. You've got them scents down.
> 
> I airdried in 4 plaits last night. I will continue to do this because I bun every single day and I want to give my edges a break. Further into the transition I will do twist outs and finally use those caruso's and flexirods to do some rollersetting. I figure since I "wet" bun everyday I can put on a scarf for about 10-15 minutes in the morning before I head out. But then I'm starting to think do I really care about laying my edges down? Not really. Just like I really don't care about having straight hair anymore. I bought this $175 flat iron and haven't even used it yet. Well I might do a length check at the end of my challenges but maybe not. We'll see.


 
Thanks shay i appreciate the feed back.



chebaby said:


> hi ladies
> today was a bad day. im sooooo not in a good mood. i have been sick for the past two days because my lady friend came and then i did not get my check. this is the second time in a row that my check came late so it took everything in me not to show up to work late. because im usually that kind of gal lol. so i did a little shopping, not much. i just got the jane carter twist and lock, giovanni nutra fix(im almost out of the one T gave me and i love this stuff) and i also got some alba botanica capuacu deep moisturizing conditioner. this stuff only has a shelf life of six months so im thinking its probably worth the $10.


 
I hope things get better for you, You should give me thier number you'll get your check and then some. I hate when that happens, you work so you need to get paid.


----------



## La Colocha

I received my shescentit samples and my pretty antoinett silk bonnet. The samples are tiny so i can knock them out tommorrow for wash day. And the bonnet, i won't buy again, i can make this myself. For what i paid for it i should have got 5, you live and you learn.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll Pray My Hair Does Not Turn Out "Red"erplexed  

And No.... I have nothing against "red" hair, but I personally hate to see "damaged looking" red-hair. 

And that would So not be cute.

Anyway, I mixed the Henna & Indigo together which is something I normally don't do.  

I always Henna First for several hours and then Indigo for about an hour.

This time, I mixed them and will leave them on 2 hours instead of 4-5 hours doing the 2 step process.

Hopefully, when I "reveal" It won't be red.  If, it is, I will have to Indigo on top of it anyway.  

Well...........experimentation.  My Ratio was more Indigo to Henna, so hopefully I will come out with a nice very Dark Brown.


----------



## Brownie518

Che - I hope you feel better, girlie!!! 

La - I'm with Shay. Love the blog!!! 

T - Thank you!! I got the package! I've never seen that one before! I'm going to use it on Saturday. Thank you!!!



So, I just used up the last of my Jehan Prepoo oil. I will probably repurchase when Shescentit has the next sale. I also used up the big bottle of Komaza Shea Butter lotion I had. I'll get another one when I order the Califa sample kit.  I have a few other things that finally have only 1 or 2 uses left in them so that's good. 

*What are ya'll doing this weekend?*


----------



## cherepikr

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Pray My Hair Does Not Turn Out "Red"erplexed
> 
> And No.... I have nothing against "red" hair, but I personally hate to see "damaged looking" red-hair.
> 
> And that would So not be cute.
> 
> Anyway, I mixed the Henna & Indigo together which is something I normally don't do.
> 
> I always Henna First for several hours and then Indigo for about an hour.
> 
> This time, I mixed them and will leave them on 2 hours instead of 4-5 hours doing the 2 step process.
> 
> Hopefully, when I "reveal" It won't be red.  If, it is, I will have to Indigo on top of it anyway.
> 
> Well...........experimentation.  My Ratio was more Indigo to Henna, so hopefully I will come out with a nice very Dark Brown.



I can't wait to hear your results.  I have not gotten up the courage to henna yet, but if the henna/indigo can be done in one step, I may give it a go.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> hi ladies
> today was a bad day. im sooooo not in a good mood. i have been sick for the past two days because my lady friend came and then i did not get my check. this is the second time in a row that my check came late so it took everything in me not to show up to work late. because im usually that kind of gal lol. so i did a little shopping, not much. i just got the jane carter twist and lock, giovanni nutra fix(im almost out of the one T gave me and i love this stuff) and i also got some *alba botanica capuacu deep* *moisturizing conditioner*. this stuff only has a shelf life of six months so im thinking its probably worth the $10.


Che I hope you feel better but I'm gonna have to say dayum you at the bolded.  Now I gotta go look it up. 



washnset said:


> feel better!
> 
> I got my tracking number for my hairveda order last night. I cant wait to try the vatika frosting and cocasta oil. I hope I like it! I had a bad dream that vatika oil wasnt made for african american hair and I kept waking up during the middle of the night to make sure my hair was still on my head!
> 
> Ive been using amla oil and I LOVE it. it makes my hair feels soft and it smells nice!


My Hairveda has been delivered.  I will pick it up at the office tomorrow .


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Che I hope you feel better but I'm gonna have to say dayum you at the bolded.  Now I gotta go look it up.
> 
> Yeah, I did, too!!
> 
> My Hairveda has been delivered.  I will pick it up at the office tomorrow .



Let me go check my Yahoo. See if mine got shipped yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

cherepikr said:


> I can't wait to hear your results. I have not gotten up the courage to henna yet, *but if the henna/indigo can be done in one step, I may give it a go.*


 
Yeah...Cherepirk:  It can be done in one step for a Brown/Dark Brown Color.  I have alot of "grey" and in order to maximize the color and get total coverage, I always do the 2 step.  But tonight, I am going to try them together (to cut down on time).

Generally, it should yield a very Dark/Darkest Brown. And I added more Indigo than Henna which should also balance out the "red". You actually add more Indigo to darken it.

When I do it as a 2 step, it comes out Darkest Brown/Warm Black.


----------



## La Colocha

T- I hope it turns out the color that you want.

Ms. B- Thank you i appreciate it.


----------



## chebaby

T i hope your hair turns out lovely.
Shay, i think the alba botanica is gonna be good. i've never used it but the ingredients are good, it smells good and the shelf life is 6 months so that makes me think its fresh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i think the *alba botanica *is gonna be good. i've never used it but the ingredients are good, it smells good and the shelf life is 6 months so that makes me think its fresh.


 
The Leave-In IMO is one of the best I've tried.  (And I have tried alot).  It is good.  (If you use a Leave-In).  Very Nice & Creamy.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Leave-In IMO is one of the best I've tried. (And I have tried alot). It is good. (If you use a Leave-In). Very Nice & Creamy.


 
I have the leave in.  I will finally try it next week. I have their facial products and I love them.


----------



## chebaby

i may have to try that leave in. i didnt take a good look at all their products because i had to go to work. i didnt really have much time to scope out the good stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll NO RED HAIR! 

A Nice Rich, Deep Brown.  I may do this all the time instead of the 2 Step Process.  

Experiment = Successful.

Here's what I used up:

The Remainder of a Pack of Indigo (I have 2 Back Ups)

The Remainder of a bottle of VO5 for Rinsing Henna -- We won't talk about how many of those are left (that includes Suave Coconut & White Rain) Only used for Henna/Indigo

A Tube of Nexxus Color Ensure ph Balance of 3.0 -- I rotate this with Porosity Control (and I have a Backup of the Nexxus)

One Vial of Fermodyl 619 (about 16 more vials as a back up) I always buy a box of 12

Now Headed for the dryer.


----------



## chebaby

im glad you got the color you were looking for. i may(or may not lol) try henna after i've been natural for a year.
yall, my 6 month anniversary is tomorrow. i didnt even realize it at first. its been six months already. and i think i have a good amount of grow for six months.


----------



## La Colocha

I don't think i like this bonnet, Maybe im spoiled by the pretty wrap because its softer, Maybe because its new? I'll wear it for a while to see how it goes but this bonnet material feels alot more stiff.


----------



## chebaby

La, that sounds like the bonnet i got from salleys. i replaced it with the pretty wrap.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> La, that sounds like the bonnet i got from salleys. i replaced it with the pretty wrap.


 
I got mine on line from pretty antoinette, i paid $20 something for it. Its supposed to be silk but my pretty wrap feels better, i should have just gotten another prettywrap and i still may, i only have 1. I will give this a chance and see if it gets better. I just wanted something to alternate with the pretty wrap and thought why not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I got mine on line from pretty antoinette, i paid $20 something for it. Its supposed to be silk but my pretty wrap feels better, i should have just gotten another prettywrap and i still may, i only have 1. I will give this a chance and see if it gets better. I just wanted something to alternate with the pretty wrap and thought why not.


 
Girl, You should just go ahead and get another PrettyWrap!  Sounds like they were about the same price?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz!  You didn't tell me how Nice the Packaging is on the FHI Runway!  

And........That they give you a small bottle of "Argan Oil"  that's nice

But for almost $300 bucks they should have thrown in something else....like that heat bag SEDU sent to store your iron in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay..........Where eeerrbody at?

hellllooooo????


----------



## Brownie518

I'm here, T!!!


----------



## chebaby

im here. i love this thread so lets talk.


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, I forgot to mention - I love my Pretty Wrap!! I'm going to get the swirly colored one. It's perfect!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Guess I am the Only One that Doesn't have a PrettyWrap?erplexed

Imma Hafta Get Me one Soon.


----------



## Brownie518

^^ You need to. I hate having to keep retying my scarf all the time.


----------



## cherepikr

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Guess I am the Only One that Doesn't have a PrettyWrap?erplexed
> 
> Imma Hafta Get Me one Soon.



I don't have one either, but with all this talk I ma have to bite the bullet.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Charz!  You didn't tell me how Nice the Packaging is on the FHI Runway!
> 
> And........That they give you a small bottle of "Argan Oil"  that's nice
> 
> But for almost $300 bucks they should have thrown in something else....like that heat bag SEDU sent to store your iron in.



Girl they didn't send me jack! Argan oil? I'm Jelly!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You should just go ahead and get another PrettyWrap! Sounds like they were about the same price?erplexed


 
Im going to do that before i leave for work this morning, this bonnet is not the buisness and im going to email her to let her know.



IDareT'sHair said:


> I Guess I am the Only One that Doesn't have a PrettyWrap?erplexed
> 
> Imma Hafta Get Me one Soon.


 
Yes you do.



Brownie518 said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention - I love my Pretty Wrap!! I'm going to get the swirly colored one. It's perfect!!


 
This is the one im going to get, the one i should have gotten in the first place. Im mad at myself for trying anything else. This bonnet sucks goats..


----------



## La Colocha

I got my prettywrap, now with that crisis out of the wayTonight im going to do a prepoo hot with some african healing oil and the rest of my komaza olive dc sample. Then im going to use my shescentit samples, they will be gone also. And im going to use some, ytcu leave in with the rest of my califa cream sample. That will be gone also so i will use 5 things up tonight, even though they are samples im still using them up. Im keeping tally in my siggy of how much i use up. That will help me keep focused on my goals. Have a good day at work ladies let's knock this day out. ((hugs)).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Challenge Women!  I logged on to see What Up? 

Well.......I better look for something to wear today. (I should be half way there, by now)

Holla'


----------



## Shay72

For some reason last night I was exhausted and went to bed like at 9pm.  Now I'm paying for it because I got too much sleep.  No win.  I think it's because I've been practically living at one of our preschool programs because of a couple kids with some behavioral issues.  Normally I would be able to send staff in there but because of budget cuts it's me and I'm all backed up on my day to day work.  Oh well at least I have a job and the kids are soooooooooo cute.

I only have to work for 1-2 hours today so it will be a hair day when I get home.  I think I will probably use up Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Hair Smoothie and one of my HE Hydralicious.  Neither will be repurchases. Off to order my Pretty Wrap.  I think I may order two.


----------



## iNicola

I don't have a pretty wrap either. I'm still using my two silk scarves that I bought a couple month ago. Is it really that good? I'm not feeling the white.

T, how long does the color last?




IDareT'sHair said:


> *I have SOOOOOOOOOOOOO Many Other Wonderful Products in Stashville I want to try.  So, I am going on Use Up Mode Weekly.*
> 
> Ladies....I am So Ready to use up these items.
> 
> What do you have that you are in the process of getting rid of (by using up)


 Sometimes you make me feel like I shouldn't be in this challenge. I dont think I have THAT much stuff. 



Charzboss said:


> I flat ironed the back of my head with my FHI Runway on 325 degrees. It got super straight in one pass!!!


Wow, I need to get me one of these. I bought a flat iron a month ago and it did nothing to my hair at 325 degrees.




Shay72 said:


> I will weigh in tomorrow for the end of Session #1 but I've lost 6 lbs so far.  I would have lost more if I actually exercised  but I will incorporate exercise this session.  So which one should I get???? Whatever I don't get this time I will get next time.


Great job, Shay.


----------



## panamoni

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Challenge Women! I logged on to see What Up?
> 
> Well.......I better look for something to wear today. (I should be half way there, by now)
> 
> Holla'


 Same here.  I should have been at work at 8:30, but was leaving the house right about then...


----------



## Charz

Bad news: The Darcy's Madagascar Cream has Aloe Vera as the second Ingredient

Good news: My hair feels so soft and weightless with this stuff! No build up!

I am never air drying again!!! You'll have to rip my blowdryer and Pibbs rollerset outta my cold dead fingers!


----------



## Shay72

Okay I'm sitting here with oil in my hair with a plastic cap on.  Will put on my heat cap in a bit.  I ordered one pretty wrap--black and two ivory silk headbands.  You can't beat that $1.98 sale price for the headbands . I really wanted to get two black silk headbands but they are sold out.  I will continue to look because I want those black headbands.


----------



## chebaby

ok i just un did my corn rows for a braid out that will NOT be happening. this hair on my head looks a hot mess lol.
so im sitting here with some trader joes NS conditioner mixed with evoo and honey. then i pt vatika frosting on top. i will leave this on for a while and then im not sure if i want to shampoo or just co wash. i think i will shampoo with either wen or afroveda shampoo bar and then condition with the abba mask T sent me.
i guess im gonna do a w&g today but i kinda dont want to because its cold. and i know tonight its gonna be cold too but its too late for me to do cute twists or whatever.

im gonna head out to buy a cute outfit and i MUST grab so big hoop earrings and a cute scarf and i guess i will wear a puff.

oh and i will be done with my trader joes this sunday because i only have one more use out of it.


----------



## Charz

I was looking at Njoi Creations, but her shampoo bars apparently have sulfates in them. Bad for me, but good for my wallet!


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> I was looking at Njoi Creations, but her shampoo bars apparently have sulfates in them. Bad for me, but good for my wallet!


 
Where did you get that info?


----------



## Charz

Shay72 said:


> Where did you get that info?


 
From naturally curly.com. Someone had the ingredient list from the owner.


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, im done with work, all the bills are paid now its time for me to play. With my hair that is.I don't know about anyone else but i love my pretty wrap, i love it soo much and because the bonnet pissed me off i wore the pretty wrap to work today All day. And no one said anything, they don't have the guts. *gangsta*. Well anyway, im ready to start using these things up.


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> From naturally curly.com. Someone had the ingredient list from the owner.


 
Thanks, Char. I lurk on Naturally Curly and Nappturality every now and then. Well I only use the acv rinse bar which she lists as a shampoo bar.  IDK now.  I really don't like that I didn't know that.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Good day ladies, im done with work, all the bills are paid now its time for me to play. With my hair that is.I don't know about anyone else but i love my pretty wrap, i love it soo much and because the bonnet pissed me off i wore the pretty wrap to work today All day. And no one said anything, they don't have the guts. *gangsta*. Well anyway, im ready to start using these things up.


 
You know you ain't right !!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Good day ladies, im done with work, all the bills are paid now its time for me to play. With my hair that is.I don't know about anyone else but i love my pretty wrap, i love it soo much and because the bonnet pissed me off i wore the pretty wrap to work today All day. And no one said anything, they don't have the guts. *gangsta*. Well anyway, im ready to start using these things up.


 
Ok..... You can STOP Rubbing it in Now. 

No.......I don't have one..... 

And Yes.........I wake up 3-4 times a night to re-tie!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ok..... You can STOP Rubbing it in Now.
> 
> No.......I don't have one.....
> 
> *And Yes.........I wake up 3-4 times a night to re-tie*!


 
 Well you know you don't have to, but if you like doing that thenlol.

Jasmines has some things on sale, i don't know what all is on sale you have to look for it. But i know that her whipped shea butter is on sale for $5 , if anyone needs some for the winter. I don't need anything but more face toner. My body product stash is moving just as slowly as my hair products. But i just wanted to post that in case anyone is interested.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

iNicola said:


> *I don't have a pretty wrap either. I'm still using my two silk scarves that I bought a couple month ago. Is it really that good? I'm not feeling the white.*
> 
> *T, how long does the color last?*
> 
> 
> *Sometimes you make me feel like I shouldn't be in this challenge. I dont think I have THAT much stuff. *


 
*1st Bolded:*  That's the Same thing I say about the White, but Che said she loves her White One.  I should have purchased mine for $9.99 when they had the Hot Pink One(s).

*2nd Bolded:* Henna is a Permanent Stain, so it will have to "Grow Out" Once you have the Stain, it is Permanent.  Indigo however, will fade over time and has to be re-applied.  Overall, I think it lasts about 8-10 Weeks.  I also think it is far superior than bottled color.  It's all natural, so it gives your hair a "Natural Shine" and not that dull cast like bottled color.  I use to use a Semi or a Demi Permanent.  Henna/Indigo beats it hands down.  (Although it is time consuming).

*3rd Bolded:* Uhh...Yeah...Right. 

You Do Need to Be Here.  So, Stop Playing.

Hey, this is your Relaxer Weekend! YAY!  

So....How many weeks post are you?  And did you end up getting the entire MBB System?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Well you know you don't have to, but if you like doing that thenlol.


 
You Wrong!

Errrtime I Wake Up I am Like:


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Wrong!
> 
> Errrtime I Wake Up I am Like:


 
, Girl get you one and if you don't like it i will pay for it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> , *Girl get you one and if you don't like it i will pay for it*.


 
_*Orders 3 then tells La: "I Don't Like 'Em" typing note while wearing one!"*_

_Just waking up with one on!  Fittin' to wear another one to the Sto'_ 

I don't like 'em

btw:  I don't like this FHI either.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Well you know you don't have to, but if you like doing that thenlol.
> 
> Jasmines has some things on sale, i don't know what all is on sale you have to look for it. But i know that her whipped shea butter is on sale for $5 , if anyone needs some for the winter. I don't need anything but more face toner. My body product stash is moving just as slowly as my hair products. But i just wanted to post that in case anyone is interested.



I actually ordered some Jasmine's from Etsy this time. I got two foaming shower creams and a strawberry jam body frosting. 
I still haven't gotten a shipping notice from Hairveda or Verbena! 
I'm going to use the last of my Elucence Volume Clarifying poo tonight. I have a liter of DE Gentle Cleansing so I won't reorder just yet.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> _*Orders 3 then tells La: "I Don't Like 'Em" typing note while wearing one!"*_


 
you crazy.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I actually ordered some Jasmine's from Etsy this time. I got two foaming shower creams and a *strawberry jam body frosting. *
> I still haven't gotten a shipping notice from Hairveda or Verbena!
> I'm going to use the last of my Elucence Volume Clarifying poo tonight. I have a liter of DE Gentle Cleansing so I won't reorder just yet.


 
That smells so good, i have it in the parfait, man it makes you want some eggs and toast.


----------



## La Colocha

Its raining ice right now, i think it is trying to snow early, im glad that i got my stash out the way. I will be moisturizing my hair 1x a day, if it needs it or not, its getting too cold. This should help me use up stuff faster.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Its raining ice right now, i think it is trying to snow early, im glad that i got my stash out the way. I will be moisturizing my hair 1x a day, if it needs it or not, its getting too cold. This should help me use up stuff faster.


 
Girl.........Not Ice!

I'm Glad you got alot of your stuff ordered and out of the way.


----------



## Brownie518

^^I know! I can't wait for the good sales so I can do my stock up!!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.........Not Ice!
> 
> I'm Glad you got alot of your stuff ordered and out of the way.


 
Yep everything i ordered is here except my pretty wrap i got this morning, that is it. its ice, like chips of ice,. I have to protect my hair and skin. Im going to the fabric store tommorrow to get some material for wraps for the winter. My summer ones are now too thin. Im going to the bookstore tommorrow because i told myself when i want to buy a product i will buy a book instead. And i want to buy the new conditoner from afroveda, so i will look on line and search for a book that i want.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Im going to the bookstore tommorrow because *i told myself when i want to buy a product i will buy a book instead.* *And i want to buy the new conditoner from afroveda, so i will look on line and search for a book that i want.*


 
Well.......I Guess You'll be having a Bookstore or Library in your Home
(jk)


Is that the Green Tea one?  Is that the new one?


----------



## Brownie518

Do any of you have an Ipod Touch?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.......I Guess You'll be having a Bookstore or* Library in your Home*
> (jk)
> 
> 
> Is that the Green Tea one? Is that the new one?


 
I already do, i have a few hundred books. I got some shelves last year when office depot was going out of buisness, and i turned my front room into a library. Yes the green tea one is the new one.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Do any of you have an Ipod Touch?


 
No i don't have one. Do you have one or are you thinking about getting one?


----------



## chebaby

i dont have an ipod but i own a iphone.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm thinking about getting one. They have a lot of apps and games I know I would love. I think my nano has about had it.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i dont have an ipod but i own a iphone.



How do you like it?
Do you have a lot of apps on there?


----------



## chebaby

i love my iphone but i dont have a bunch of apps. just a few free ones lol. but i still love.


----------



## Charz

Hmm those shea butters from Jasmine's look tempting!


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Hmm those shea butters from Jasmine's look tempting!


 
I love shea butter for the skin in the winter, It does not agree with my hair too much unless its mixed with something else.


----------



## Shay72

I got the e-mail from Jasmine's and I don't need to buy nothing !!! I have enough of her stuff now.  I really love it though.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I got the e-mail from Jasmine's and I don't need to buy nothing !!! I have enough of her stuff now. I really love it though.


 
Me too, i love her products, when i look at all that stuff, i know i don't need anymore.


----------



## Shay72

^^Me too .  I have some Shescentit body products too.  So I have quite a bit.  I switched over to natural products and went crazy of course.  I wish Jasmine had come out with her facial products when I was looking for natural stuff.  Oh well.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> ^^Me too . I have some Shescentit body products too. So I have quite a bit. I switched over to natural products and went crazy of course.* I wish Jasmine had come out with her facial products when I was looking for natural stuff.* Oh well.


 
What are you using now? I love her face products they really keep my skin in check.


----------



## La Colocha

Im not going to wash my hair tonight. Im really tired, ill be using the same stuff but tommorrow instead. Ill just do an overnight with this prepoo. I have to keep myself awake for a while longer so i won't wake up later.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> What are you using now? I love her face products they really keep my skin in check.


 
African black soap as a cleanser then everything else is from Alba Botanica.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> African black soap as a cleanser then everything else is from Alba Botanica.


 
I tried the african black soap and my face got really dry, i used it with shea butter, i have very oily skin.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> ^^Me too .  I have some Shescentit body products too.  So I have quite a bit.  I switched over to natural products and went crazy of course.  I wish Jasmine had come out with her facial products when I was looking for natural stuff.  Oh well.



Shay, what body products do you have from Shescentit?


----------



## La Colocha

Everybody sleep already? I see you ms b nite nite.


----------



## chebaby

yall i had the worst night. i should have went to work. first of all the maxwell thing started at 8pm. you know we didnt get there until 1:30am. i was so heated. i was like if i knew all this extra stuff was gonna happen i would have driven myself and i could have met them there. so we get in side and everything is fine. at the end of the night we are ready to go because one girl had to go to work at 5am. she should be there now lol but i dont see how that can happen when we didnt leave until like 430. anyway so we r trying to leave but they keep jumping into all these random guys cars. now when we take my car everyone knows how i am. we respect ourselves. there is no hopping into random cars. so im sitting in the girls(the one who drove) back seat raedy to go and a whole hour goes by. the whole time im telling them to come on and they not listening. then the driver falls down and i realize she is drunk. how can i get in the car with you and you drunk? so i hop out and start to walk to the grey hound station. my friend comes and tells me shes comming with me. so i wait and wait and then she calls me. you know where she at? the damn grey hound station. so i walk there by myself, in my club clothes and with no shoes on.
at first i was gonna catch a cab to get my car from my friends house because if i called my dad i thought he would cuss everyne out for acting dumb becasue we are all so young my dad would have had a fit with us being out there and the guys they were talking to followed us to the grey hound. mind you i was going there to be alone and catch a cab. but i decided to call my dad anyway and he was there in lightening speed lol. it was just a whole mess.
so the girl who drove us kept saying she wasnt gonna leave us until my dad came. because i was mad and cursing everyone out and i told her to take her *** on(because her and the girl whos supposed to be at work were going out to eat with the guys). so she kept saying sorry and she feels bad. i was like you should feel bad. this night was a mess, i should have just went to work.


----------



## La Colocha

^^^^ Im sorry che for what happened to you. That is messed up, don't walk anywhere alone anymore, its dangerous. Next time you take your car and meet them if you go out with them anymore, that way you can leave when you are ready.


----------



## Charz

I'm sorry chebaby, My dad is like your dad, he would came in a second. Thank God he did!


----------



## Charz

Do you ladies know of any natural setting lotions? Other then Jane Carter's?


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I tried the african black soap and my face got really dry, i used it with shea butter, i have very oily skin.


You know I am really careful with soap because it can be drying for me too but the African Black Soap works for me.  I have bars and I need to do some research because I prefer a liquid or creamy facial cleansers.  So once I am near finished with my bars I will look into getting a liquid black soap cleanser.  



Brownie518 said:


> Shay, what body products do you have from Shescentit?


I have some of her scrubs and they smell .  They do have a layer of oil but if you stir it up it is fine.  They are sugar scrubs so the grainules are smaller which is helpful for me.  Salt scrubs feel like they are taking a layer of skin off for me.  A little bit goes a long way.  Once you use the scrub you don't even need to follow up with oil (I do) because your skin is all moisturized.



La Colocha said:


> Everybody sleep already? I see you ms b nite nite.


Another early night for me.  I do feel rested today though as opposed to yesterday.



chebaby said:


> yall i had the worst night. i should have went to work. first of all the maxwell thing started at 8pm. you know we didnt get there until 1:30am. i was so heated. i was like if i knew all this extra stuff was gonna happen i would have driven myself and i could have met them there. so we get in side and everything is fine. at the end of the night we are ready to go because one girl had to go to work at 5am. she should be there now lol but i dont see how that can happen when we didnt leave until like 430. anyway so we r trying to leave but they keep jumping into all these random guys cars. now when we take my car everyone knows how i am. we respect ourselves. there is no hopping into random cars. so im sitting in the girls(the one who drove) back seat raedy to go and a whole hour goes by. the whole time im telling them to come on and they not listening. then the driver falls down and i realize she is drunk. how can i get in the car with you and you drunk? so i hop out and start to walk to the grey hound station. my friend comes and tells me shes comming with me. so i wait and wait and then she calls me. you know where she at? the damn grey hound station. so i walk there by myself, in my club clothes and with no shoes on.
> at first i was gonna catch a cab to get my car from my friends house because if i called my dad i thought he would cuss everyne out for acting dumb becasue we are all so young my dad would have had a fit with us being out there and the guys they were talking to followed us to the grey hound. mind you i was going there to be alone and catch a cab. but i decided to call my dad anyway and he was there in lightening speed lol. it was just a whole mess.
> so the girl who drove us kept saying she wasnt gonna leave us until my dad came. because i was mad and cursing everyone out and i told her to take her *** on(because her and the girl whos supposed to be at work were going out to eat with the guys). so she kept saying sorry and she feels bad. i was like you should feel bad. this night was a mess, i should have just went to work.


 
I used to experience ish like this when I used to go out.  See ya'll have different goals.  You're going out to have fun they are going out to meet a man.  That makes a difference.


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> Do you ladies know of any natural setting lotions? Other then Jane Carter's?


 
I wanted to answer your question but I use Aloe Vera Gelly and I know that won't work for you.


----------



## Charz

Shay72 said:


> I wanted to answer your question but I use Aloe Vera Gelly and I know that won't work for you.



Hmm it might work for me. Aloe Vera only sucks with my hair when I airdry it! I used Darcy's Madagascar Cream and it has aloe vera as the second ingredient! No buildup or crunchiness.


----------



## Shay72

Ya'll I gotta go get ready.  Heading out to the parents for a bit today.  I'm sure I will get on while I am over there .  Me & my mom just run our mouths it ain't like we have plans or anything.

I used up one HE Hydralicious. I have one more.  I also used up CD's Black Vanilla Hair Smoothie.  No more of those.  I'm thinking I should finish up the other HE next week.  I will be focused on finishing my AO condishes next--HSR and GBP.  

Next week I will also be focused on trying the Alba Botanica Leave In, Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor, and DB's Transitioning Creme.

I definitely decided DB's Daily Leave In and Afroveda's Ginseng Detangler are hits. Oh yeah I just used my shea butter & vatika frosting mix this morning and I think it will be a hit too.  We shall see what happens as the day goes on.


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> Hmm it might work for me. Aloe Vera only sucks with my hair when I airdry it! I used Darcy's Madagascar Cream and it has aloe vera as the second ingredient! No buildup or crunchiness.


 
It never leaves my hair crunchy and we all know I'm heavy handed.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Do you ladies know of any natural setting lotions? Other then Jane Carter's?


 
I know taliah waajid has one called crinkles and curls, i have not used it. But the reviews i have seen on it are pretty good.



Shay72 said:


> Ya'll I gotta go get ready. Heading out to the parents for a bit today. I'm sure I will get on while I am over there . Me & my mom just run our mouths it ain't like we have plans or anything.
> 
> I used up one HE Hydralicious. I have one more. I also used up CD's Black Vanilla Hair Smoothie. No more of those. I'm thinking I should finish up the other HE next week. I will be focused on finishing my AO condishes next--HSR and GBP.
> 
> Next week I will also be focused on trying the Alba Botanica Leave In, Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor, and DB's Transitioning Creme.
> 
> I definitely decided DB's Daily Leave In and Afroveda's Ginseng Detangler are hits. Oh yeah I just used my shea butter & vatika frosting mix this morning and I think it will be a hit too. We shall see what happens as the day goes on.


 
Have a nice time at your parents today, and good job on using things up, i hope that you mix works for you. It sounds really good and i bet it smells yummy.


----------



## chebaby

im up and this is early for me lol. i cant wait to meet charz and robotexcor(i think thats right) today. i need some fun.


----------



## Brownie518

Che, sorry to hear about your awful night. That happened to me maybe once or twice when I was young and never again. My father was like yours; he would come anywhere to get me, no matter what time. I learned my lesson and always met my friends at the spot. When I was ready to go and they were ready to go on the prowl, I could just bounce.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> im up and this is early for me lol. i cant wait to meet charz and robotexcor(i think thats right) today. i need some fun.


 
Yall 3 together lawd have mercy help the stores and handmade exotic street vendorslol. That is so nice you all get to hang with each other. You ladies be safe and have fun.


----------



## La Colocha

Today i will do my wash routine that i was too lazy to do yesterday. Wash with ss jojoba shampoo, conditon with honey rinse and dc with banana brulee. Moisturize with ytcu leave in and use up the rest of the califa cream sample. Then i have to concentrate on the regular open products before i open anything new. I bought a book today but did not go to the fabric store or sally's it raining too hard and i wanted to get home. What is everyone doing with thier hair this weekend?


----------



## Brownie518

La, you use the shescentit jojoba shampoo? Do you use it regularly? My hair is funny with shampoos so I'm always hesitant to try new ones.


----------



## Charz

Brownie518 said:


> La, you use the shescentit jojoba shampoo? Do you use it regularly? My hair is funny with shampoos so I'm always hesitant to try new ones.



I love it! It's my favorite shampoo that I have tried so far!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> *La, you use the shescentit jojoba shampoo*? Do you use it regularly? My hair is funny with shampoos so I'm always hesitant to try new ones.


 
This will be my first time using it and i only have a sample. Its small so i will get 1 good use out of it. I will let you know how i like it, it smells like cucumber melon.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> This will be my first time using it and i only have a sample. Its small so i will get 1 good use out of it. I will let you know how i like it, it smells like cucumber melon.




When I had my sample jar it lasted me 4 shampoos. You only need a little bit because it is so strong!


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> I love it! It's my favorite shampoo that I have tried so far!


 
You did a review on this one too? I think that is why i wanted to try it and the honey rinse.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> When I had my sample jar it lasted me 4 shampoos. You only need a little bit because it is so strong!


 
Thank you charz, they look so tiny, so then i will use up 4 things instead of 5.


----------



## Brownie518

Charzboss said:


> I love it! It's my favorite shampoo that I have tried so far!



Thanks, Char!!! I think I'll get some when she has the next sale!



La Colocha said:


> This will be my first time using it and i only have a sample. Its small so i will get 1 good use out of it. I will let you know how i like it, it smells like cucumber melon.



I look forward to your review. Sounds good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I love it! It's my favorite shampoo that I have tried so far!


 
Oh Yeah......erplexed  For How Long?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Do you ladies know of any natural setting lotions? Other then Jane Carter's?


 
I was researching some of the 'newer' Giovanni Products.  Look there.  They may have something in the new stuff that will perform as a Setting Lotion.


----------



## Shay72

I forgot I will be trying out Hairveda's Hydrasilica Spritz next week too.  LC I have been using your plan of testing out things for a week.  It has been working. If I'm on the fence with a product I try it 1-2 more times.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Yeah......erplexed  For How Long?????



oke: T, you are so fresh!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I forgot I will be trying out Hairveda's Hydrasilica Spritz next week too.* LC I have been using your plan of testing out things for a week. It has been working. If I'm on the fence with a product I try it 1-2 more times.*


 
I Noticed You were doing that! Good Job Shay! 

It seems like it is working. After I use up a couple of these miscellaneous Jars/Bottles etc...

I will try that "approach" to see how it works for me. I will take several things and use them exclusively(i.e. 1 Conditioner, 1 Reconstructor, 1 DC, 1 Leave-In) until I use them up and then evaluate them.

Sounds like a Plan.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> oke: T, you are so fresh!!


 
Chile, You Know CB Has "Product A-D-D" 

So, I'll believe it when I see it.

Next week she'll be saying blah how much she doesn't like it anymore.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I received my Vatika Frosting and Cocasta Oil today. the VF smells soooooooooooooooo good! next sale, I think Im going to purchase about 5 VF's! I havent opened the Cocasta Oil yet. I think Im in love with Hairveda!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> I received my Vatika Frosting and Cocasta Oil today. the VF smells soooooooooooooooo good! next sale, I think Im going to purchase about 5 VF's! I havent opened the Cocasta Oil yet. I think Im in love with Hairveda!


 
It Does Smell Really Good 

And So Does the Sitrinillah Deep Conditioner


----------



## Brownie518

washnset said:


> I received my Vatika Frosting and Cocasta Oil today. the VF smells soooooooooooooooo good! next sale, I think Im going to purchase about 5 VF's! I havent opened the Cocasta Oil yet. I think Im in love with Hairveda!



Oh, man!! Did you order during the sale? I didn't even get a shipping notice yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, man!! Did you order during the sale? I didn't even get a shipping notice yet.


 
I Got My Shipping Notice on the 1st and I just checked, it arrived at my P.O. Today and is Slated to be out for Delivery on Monday.


----------



## Americka

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, man!! Did you order during the sale? I didn't even get a shipping notice yet.



I am also waiting for a shipping notice, so I emailed the company.


----------



## fattyfatfat

yup. I ordered during the sale. I was worried too so I posted the same question here on the board. Someone from HV replied back and said send an email to [email protected]. As soon as I did that, I received my tracking number. HTH!




Brownie518 said:


> Oh, man!! Did you order during the sale? I didn't even get a shipping notice yet.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I cant wait to purchase this too! Does anyone know when the next sale is?




IDareT'sHair said:


> It Does Smell Really Good
> 
> *And So Does the Sitrinillah Deep Conditioner*


----------



## La Colocha

Shescentit samples, jojoba shampoo half gone. I don't know about this shampoo, it took half of the bottle to get me a good lather, i added a little at a time, And it felt like i was putting milk in my hair. After i rinsed my hair did feel soft and clean, so i guess it was not that bad.

Honey condioner sample gone- I was really disapointed in this conditoner it was nice and thick and i knew it was going to do something. as soon as i put it in my hair it disapeared like i put water on it. I used up the whole sample even putting some water in the bottle to get the last bit out and i did not have enough to cover all my hair. I had to use some tw herbal conditoner to make up for it. I can't even tell you if it worked because i had to use another conditoner on top of it.

Banana brulee sample gone- by the time i got to the bb i was looking at it like. Even though i have used it before i did not trust it. I added some avocado butter with it just in case. I did like the banana smell, like taffy. I did like the black coconut one but all these samples just seemed like duds. I know everything doesn't work for everyone and im glad i did not get gung ho and buy the regular sizes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Shescentit samples, jojoba shampoo half gone. I don't know about this shampoo, it took half of the bottle to get me a good lather, i added a little at a time, And it felt like i was putting milk in my hair. After i rinsed my hair did feel soft and clean, so i guess it was not that bad.
> 
> Honey condioner sample gone- I was really disapointed in this conditoner it was nice and thick and i knew it was going to do something. as soon as i put it in my hair it disapeared like i put water on it. I used up the whole sample even putting some water in the bottle to get the last bit out and i did not have enough to cover all my hair. I had to use some tw herbal conditoner to make up for it. I can't even tell you if it worked because i had to use another conditoner on top of it.
> 
> Banana brulee sample gone- by the time i got to the bb i was looking at it like. Even though i have used it before i did not trust it. I added some avocado butter with it just in case. I did like the banana smell, like taffy. I did like the black coconut one but all these samples just seemed like duds. I know everything doesn't work for everyone and im glad i did not get gung ho and buy the regular sizes.


 
So...........Does that mean, You will not be repurchasing any of the SSI Products?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> I cant wait to purchase this too! Does anyone know when the next sale is?


 
If not before BF, more than likely, it will be BF weekend. 

I will order more VF and another thing of Sitrinillah.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> So...........Does that mean, You will not be repurchasing any of the SSI Products?


 
I can't buy any more products this year, and even if i could i sho would not be getting these. I got the banana brulee you sent me and im fine with that. Will i get it again at april restock. Maybe, i will know by the time the jar is gone.


----------



## fattyfatfat

when exactly is BF? I gotta mark it on the calendar so I dont miss out on VF and the deep conditioner.




IDareT'sHair said:


> If not before BF, more than likely, it will be BF weekend.
> 
> I will order more VF and another thing of Sitrinillah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I can't buy any more products this year,* and even if i could i sho would not be getting these.


 
Good Girl!  Well, now at least you know what you like and don't like from this particular line.  

That's why your Strategy makes Such Perfect Sense.  As soon as I use up some of these pieces & parts, I'm going to do the same thing, which will further narrow things down for me.  

Trying to determine now, whether I will use them a week, a month or until they're gone? And then Evaluate them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> when exactly is BF? I gotta mark it on the calendar so I dont miss out on VF and the deep conditioner.


 
Technically it is the Friday after Thanksgiving known in the Retail world as: "Black Friday" when the Holiday Sales/Season occurs.

Formerly Known, as the Biggest Shopping Day of the Year!

_*with this economy who knows?*_


----------



## Shay72

washnset said:


> when exactly is BF? I gotta mark it on the calendar so I dont miss out on VF and the deep conditioner.


 
It's the day after Thanksgiving.  Hairveda is on twitter and Facebook so if you are into or have either of those it will be helpful.  She updates on those.  I have neither but I have twitter in my favorites so I just check it everyday just like I do the site . Also sign up to receive e-mails too.


----------



## La Colocha

I want to straighten or blowdry my hair but im scurred. I want to really see how long my hair is.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I forgot I will be trying out Hairveda's Hydrasilica Spritz next week too. *LC I have been using your plan of testing out things for a week. It has been working*. If I'm on the fence with a product I try it 1-2 more times.


 
It does help, you know if it works consistantly for a week it works. I hope the hydrasilica works like the old one for you. I know you've been waiting for this for a while.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I can't buy any more products this year, and even if i could i sho would not be getting these. I got the banana brulee you sent me and im fine with that. Will i get it again at april restock. Maybe, i will know by the time the jar is gone.


I'm right there with you LC after Black Friday. I will restock in June.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Trying to determine now, whether I will use them a week, a month or until they're gone? And then Evaluate them.


I try them for week. If I like them I move on to the next thing I need to try.  If I figure out I don't like something I will go on a use it up campaign.  Like right now I am working on Roots of Nature's Reoncstructor and CD's Black Vanilla Leave In.  In addition to some stuff I just will not be repurchasing and I want to use up.  I really want to have used up or given away all the stuff I don't want by December 31st.  

I'm really debating if I will be crossing Njoi off my vendor list.  I think I can use Hairveda's acv rinse which if it becomes popular I hope she will make a 32 oz or gallon one day.  And I can get good ole ACV from the grocery store to alternate with.  I will let you know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I want to straighten or blowdry my hair but im scurred. I want to really see how long my hair is*.


 
If You Do..Just make sure you Use "Protection."


----------



## fattyfatfat

I stalk...I mean check her FB page a lot and I just added myself to the email list.





Shay72 said:


> It's the day after Thanksgiving.  Hairveda is on  and Facebook so if you are into or have either of those it will be helpful.  She updates on those.  I have neither but I have twitter in my favorites so I just check it everyday just like I do the site . Also sign up to receive e-mails too.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I want to straighten or blowdry my hair but im scurred. I want to really see how long my hair is.


 
You could just do one small section.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I'm right there with you LC after Black Friday. I will restock in June.
> 
> 
> I try them for week. If I like them I move on to the next thing I need to try. If I figure out I don't like something I will go on a use it up campaign. Like right now I am working on Roots of Nature's Reoncstructor and CD's Black Vanilla Leave In. In addition to some stuff I just will not be repurchasing and I want to use up. I really want to have used up or given away all the stuff I don't want by December 31st.
> 
> I'm really debating if I will be crossing Njoi off my vendor list. I think I can use Hairveda's acv rinse which if it becomes popular I hope she will make a 32 oz or gallon one day. And I can get good ole ACV from the grocery store to alternate with. I will let you know.


 
I will probably have to use them for a month or until gone, because I currently only do my hair one day a week.erplexed

But it sounds like a Plan and I will definitely: _Work the Plan_. I also agree, that I would like to have everything situated by December 31st as well. And Go Into 2010 Only with the things that were meant to crossover.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> You could just do one small section.


 
I would do that but i want to see how all my hair looks, when i strech my hair in the front is to my nose, on the side is to my chin, in the crown is a little past my neck, my back is to my shoulders and the nape is past my shoulders, I would not know where to do the section at to know a true length. My hair is not even so i can't claim any length.



IDareT'sHair said:


> If You Do..Just make sure you Use "Protection."


 
Girl i never go without.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I will probably have to use them for a month or until gone, because I currently only do my hair one day a week.erplexed
> 
> But it sounds like a Plan and I will definitely: _Work the Plan_. I also agree, that I would like to have everything situated by December 31st as well. And Go Into 2010 Only with the things that were meant to crossover.


 
Don't forget your natural products they go bad first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I would not know where to do the section at to know a true length. My hair is not even so i can't claim any length..


 
That will also make it incredibly difficult for me as well.erplexed Huge Problem for Me.  

I won't even attempt to make any claims until after about 18 months. 

I currently have such unevenness.  It would make it virtually impossible right now to claim any particular length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Don't forget your natural products they go bad first.*


 
Thanks for Keep Reminding Me.

Yeah, I have the SSI Fortifying Mask, the Ashlii and the Sitrinillah which would be my Natural Based Products (and our Butters). 

Especially the Fortifying Mask and the Sitrinillah (because I've had them so long).


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> That will also make it incredibly difficult for me as well.erplexed Huge Problem for Me.
> 
> I won't even attempt to make any claims until after about 18 months.
> 
> I currently have such unevenness. It would make it virtually impossible right now to claim any particular length.


 
It would take years for me to claim full anything. My front grows so slow and the back grows the fastest.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I would do that but i want to see how all my hair looks, when i strech my hair in the front is to my nose, on the side is to my chin, in the crown is a little past my neck, my back is to my shoulders and the nape is past my shoulders, I would not know where to do the section at to know a true length. My hair is not even so i can't claim any length.


 
I was kinda wondering if that's what you wanted to know.  I will never claim any length .  I don't even know why I join any of these challenges for length or where you're supposed to check in with pics.  I ain't doing none of that.  If I ever have a picture I like of my hair it will go in my avi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *It would take years for me to claim full anything.* *My front grows so slow and the back grows the fastest*.


 
I Sustained most of my damage in the Front & Crown area, so I know that will take some time to recover.



Shay72 said:


> I was kinda wondering if that's what you wanted to know. *I will never claim any length . I don't even know why I join any of these challenges for length or where you're supposed to check in with pics. I ain't doing none of that.* If I ever have a picture I like of my hair it will go in my avi.


 
IA:  That's why I stay away from those too Shay.  For Me, it will be a Minute.  

Errrbody will just have to be patient. jk......................


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I was kinda wondering if that's what you wanted to know. I will never claim any length . I don't even know why I join any of these challenges for length or where you're supposed to check in with pics. I ain't doing none of that. If I ever have a picture I like of my hair it will go in my avi.


 
When i see pictures of others hair it looks even. I guess i will never claim any length either. My nape would be wl by the time my front makes it to my neck And i have a looong torso.. I think ive asked this before but can you get heat damage from blow drying. I might try that before i put the flat iron to it. But not now.


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> When i see pictures of others hair it looks even. I guess i will never claim any length either. My nape would be wl by the time my front makes it to my neck And i have a looong torso.. I think ive asked this before but can you get heat damage from blow drying. I might try that before i put the flat iron to it. But not now.





Most people's hair isn't even. Mine sure isn't. That's why I claim NL-SL-APL . Literally, the nape of my hair is APL, the middle is SL, and the top/crown is just touching the start of my neck. 

That's just the way things are. It takes far more inches for your crown to reach your shoulder than it does for your nape to reach your shoulder. People generally claim where their nape reaches. I don't, I either claim the middle/crown part or the average of where all my hair is (SL).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Although I don't Blow Dry, I see there are alot of "Heat Protectant" Products out now that say:  *"Apply to Hair before Blowdrying"* Alot of the Smoothing Balms etc...

IMO:  Blow Drying is a form of Direct Heat.  Some of those Blow Dryers get pretty hot! 

Plus, the Tugging from your Brush to Straighten.  Just be Careful.  I would advise using some kind of _Protection_ on it B4 you Blow Dry.


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> Most people's hair isn't even. Mine sure isn't. That's why I claim NL-SL-APL . Literally, the nape of my hair is APL, the middle is SL, and the top/crown is just touching the start of my neck.
> 
> That's just the way things are. It takes far more inches for your crown to reach your shoulder than it does for your nape to reach your shoulder. People generally claim where their nape reaches. I don't, I either claim the middle/crown part or the average of where all my hair is (SL).


 
Thank you msa, then if i go by the length of my crown i could safely say that i am neck length. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Although I don't Blow Dry, I see there are alot of "Heat Protectant" Products out now that say: *"Apply to Hair before Blowdrying"* Alot of the Smoothing Balms etc...
> 
> IMO: Blow Drying is a form of Direct Heat. Some of those Blow Dryers get pretty hot!
> 
> Plus, the Tugging from your Brush to Straighten. Just be Careful. I would advise using some kind of _Protection_ on it B4 you Blow Dry.


 
Thank you,t i will do more research if i really decide i want to do it. But i am scared so i will leave it alone for now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La & Shay:  Check this Out!  This is another Reason you don't want to "claim" a length.  

Even though that wasn't what she was "doing".............Poor Thing.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=405938


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> La & Shay:  Check this Out!  This is another Reason you don't want to "claim" a length.
> 
> Even though that wasn't what she was "doing".............Poor Thing.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=405938




Threads like this one cause so many ladies to be reluctant to post progress pics.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La & Shay: Check this Out! This is another Reason you don't want to "claim" a length.
> 
> Even though that wasn't what she was "doing".............Poor Thing.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=405938


 
 Girl we will leave that one alone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> Threads like this one cause so many ladies to be reluctant to post progress pics.


----------



## Charz

I had a wonderful time with RobotxCore and Chebaby!

We had a great lunch at Uno's with a visit to a BSS.

Chebaby was nice enough to hook me up with some Giovonni Wrap Lotion and RobotXCore gave me some black african soap!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I had a wonderful time with RobotxCore and Chebaby!
> 
> We had a great lunch at Uno's with a visit to a BSS.
> 
> Chebaby was nice enough to hook me up with some Giovonni Wrap Lotion and RobotXCore gave me some black african soap!


 
Glad Ya'll Had Fun!

Ya'll Didn't Go to:  ULTA!

I Just Said Ulta because I don't have that here and want to go!


----------



## La Colocha

^^^^ glad you ladies had a good time charz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I had a wonderful time with RobotxCore and Chebaby!
> 
> We had a great lunch at Uno's with a visit to a BSS.
> 
> Chebaby was nice enough to hook me up with some Giovonni Wrap Lotion and RobotXCore gave me some black african soap!


 
What did you Swap?  You know you got 50-11 things.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> What did you Swap?  You know you got 50-11 things.



Some avacado butter, almond butter, totally twisted almond butter lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Brownie*:  Are You Using Anything Up this Wash Day?

You & (Shay) have been Our Champion of the User Uppers!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Brownie*:  Are You Using Anything Up this Wash Day?
> 
> You & (Shay) have been Our Champion of the User Uppers!



Hmmm. I don't think so. Not tonight. I probably will on my Wednesday wash, though. 

I did give my niece some things the other day. I gave her my last 2oz Njoi Ayurvedic Hair Butter since I have the larger one. I also gave her some Elucence shampoo, Keracare Hairdress, CHI Infra Treatment, CHI Keratin mist, and HSH Soy Tri Wheat Leave In. So, that cleared up some space for me. She also took some oils I had.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Hmmm. I don't think so. Not tonight. I probably will on my Wednesday wash, though.
> 
> I did give my niece some things the other day. I gave her my last 2oz Njoi Ayurvedic Hair Butter since I have the larger one. I also gave her some *Elucence shampoo*, Keracare Hairdress, CHI Infra Treatment, CHI Keratin mist, and HSH Soy Tri Wheat Leave In. So, that cleared up some space for me. She also took some oils I had.


 
Ms. b you don't like the poo?

Ot: I think im going to rock a maa at the lil company jeezus tommorrow(work meeting). See how they like that.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Ms. b you don't like the poo?
> 
> Ot: I think im going to rock a maa at the lil company jeezus tommorrow(work meeting). See how they like that.



I actually love the shampoo but she needed a good one. The Aveda DR is my absolute fav so I figured I could give it up. 

 You are something else!!! Rock it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*La*:  Based on Your Scientific Analysis for _Your Hair_, how would you Rate the Products you've experimented with so far?  

And you can pick stuff from each line.  

For example if you liked so & so's DC, but Liked so & so's Moisturizer better.  And so far, what you plan to stick with until your April Re-Stock?

I am trying to collect some research for when I conduct my monthly product analysis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Ms. b you don't like the poo?
> 
> Ot: I think im going to rock a maa at the lil company jeezus tommorrow(work meeting). See how they like that.


 
Yeah Girl, Rock It! Rock It All Night Long.. 

_*Okay:  uhh....what's a maa?*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *La*: Based on Your Scientific Analysis for _Your Hair_, how would you Rate the Products you've experimented with so far?
> 
> And you can pick stuff from each line.
> 
> For example if you liked so & so's DC, but Liked so & so's Moisturizer better. And so far, what you plan to stick with until your April Re-Stock?
> 
> I am trying to collect some research for when I conduct my monthly product analysis.


 
Well everything i have im going to use up but at april restock i will get:

tw products- all of them
komaza califa care products- all except the shampoo
elucence products- con, poo and clarifiyer.

Im on the fence with the dc's especially ashlii conditoner. This makes my hair soft but very strong. I can use it once a month, but im going to see how it will benefit my hair in the long run.

I won't repurchase ytc mud mask or sally's silk elements dc. I don't need them.

I will get the curls dc again when that is gone and maybe the banana brulee i want to see if this is going to stay consistant.

I will keep the hibiscus oil from afroveda but im undecided about the shea amla butter i have not used it long enough to make a decision. I think these are all the companies i have products from. I think, i have to go look.

Eta: And i will definatly keep the avocado butter, i wanted to try the morrah (sp?) butter but someone said it was greasy, i think it was shay.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah Girl, Rock It! Rock It All Night Long..
> 
> _*Okay: uhh....what's a *maa*?*_


 
A medium *** afro uncut and unsensored.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Well everything i have im going to use up but at april restock i will get:
> 
> tw products- all of them
> komaza califa care products- all except the shampoo
> elucence products- con, poo and clarifiyer.
> 
> Im on the fence with the dc's especially ashlii conditoner. This makes my hair soft but very strong. I can use it once a month, but im going to see how it will benefit my hair in the long run.
> 
> I won't repurchase ytc mud mask or sally's silk elements dc. I don't need them.
> 
> I will get the curls dc again when that is gone and maybe the banana brulee i want to see if this is going to stay consistant.
> 
> I will keep the hibiscus oil from afroveda but im undecided about the shea amla butter i have not used it long enough to make a decision. I think these are all the companies i have products from. I think, i have to go look.
> 
> Eta: And i will definatly keep the avocado butter, i wanted to try the morrah (sp?) butter but someone said it was greasy, i think it was shay.
> 
> 
> 
> *A medium *** afro uncut and unsensored*.


 
I Figured As Much!  Well....after walking in with the PrettyWrap the other day and now the 'Fro they're going be like:erplexed

Thanks for the Break-Down of Your Likes/Dislikes and "Potential" Spring Purchasing List.  re: Ashlii:  You can probably get Great Benefit by using something like this monthly for Extra Added Strength.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Eta: And i will definatly keep the avocado butter, i wanted to try the morrah (sp?) butter but someone said it was greasy, i think it was shay.


 
It was me but I think that had more to do with the supplier--Garden of Wisdom.  I saw a picture on someone else's website and it looked different.  I think you should still try it.


----------



## Brownie518

^^^@ La:


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Figured As Much! Well....after walking in with the *PrettyWrap* the other day and now the 'Fro they're going be like:erplexed
> 
> Thanks for the Break-Down of Your Likes/Dislikes and "Potential" Spring Purchasing List. re: Ashlii: You can probably get Great Benefit by using something like this monthly for Extra Added Strength.


 
Wait until i get the printed one. Whoo baby you can't tell me nothin. Im going to give that to them too, lhcf style. I gave boss hog (the big boss)dap the other day, he was like  and everybody was like. I said that is how we do it over here in this department. He said ok, i can do that.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> It was me but I think that had more to do with the supplier--Garden of Wisdom. I saw a picture on someone else's website and it looked different. I think you should still try it.


 
Ok i will in april, i like the reviews on it. I wanted to know how it compares to avocado butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Wait until i get the printed one. Whoo baby you can't tell me nothin. Im going to give that to them too, lhcf style. I gave boss hog (the big boss)dap the other day, he was like  and everybody was like. I said that is how we do it over here in this department. He said ok, i can do that.


 
Girl...thanks for giving them some Chocolate Swirl all up in that Vanilla!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl...thanks for giving them some Chocolate Swirl all up in that Vanilla!


 
Girl they be all uptight and bougie, You have to let them know there is joy on the other side of the fence.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl they be all uptight and bougie, You have to let them know there is joy on the other side of the fence.


 
Hey I just looked at your Siggy!  How's the "Personal" DC Going?  Don't you love it!  

You'd love it more if you were Steamin'


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey I just looked at your Siggy! How's the "Personal" DC Going? Don't you love it!
> 
> *You'd love it more if you were Steamin'*


 
I do love to dc especially since the weather is getting colder. To the bolded i will get one soon, maybe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I do love to dc especially since the weather is getting colder. To the bolded i will get one soon, maybe.


 
Please Get it SOON  Or at least put it at the very top of April's List.  

Please....make it Your #1 "Priority"


----------



## Shay72

LC--You sound like a really fun person 

Okay I've been going back and forth about where to get all my butters & oils from.  Cuz ya'll know I'm addicted to butters so I can't just get them Hairveda, Afroveda, etc.  I've finally decided on Texas Natural Supply. I guess I will live with the fact that they use Fed Ex.  I won't show my a$$ until I have to.

I still have 1 lb of shea butter and I am planning to use it make a deep condish and body butter.  I use whipped clouds (Hairveda) for my skin now but I will not be repurchasing it so I want to make something instead.


----------



## Brownie518

I want to get some butters from TNS, too. I had a coupon code. I'll have to see if it's still good.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey I just looked at your Siggy! How's the "Personal" DC Going? Don't you love it!
> 
> You'd love it more if you were Steamin'


 
LC--I know you talked about buying a book every time you have an urge to buy hair stuff.  What about putting money aside every time you want to buy hair stuff and that can go towards your steamer and your restock in April.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah...The Fed-Ex thing is pretty Deep. 

And You never know where your packages will end up! 

So Far, I have been pleased with Their Butters. Both Quality & Quanity.  Don't Forget: TNS10 for your 10%.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> LC--I know you talked about buying a book every time you have an urge to buy hair stuff. What about putting money aside every time you want to buy hair stuff and that can go towards your steamer and your restock in April.


 
IA:  Good Plan.  Unless there are sooooo many books you've been dying to read/collect.

The Steamer is a MUST HAVE!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I want to get some butters from TNS, too. *I had a coupon code*. I'll have to see if it's still good.


 
*TNS10*


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> LC--You sound like a really fun person
> 
> Okay I've been going back and forth about where to get all my butters & oils from. Cuz ya'll know I'm addicted to butters so I can't just get them Hairveda, Afroveda, etc. I've finally decided on Texas Natural Supply. I guess I will live with the fact that they use Fed Ex. I won't show my a$$ until I have to.
> 
> I still have 1 lb of shea butter and I am planning to use it make a deep condish and body butter. I use whipped clouds (Hairveda) for my skin now but I will not be repurchasing it so I want to make something instead.


 
Im a leo, you know how we do. And make sure the butter is the kind you want. I don't know if yall remember when charz pointed out the butters, they changed alot of the butters to refined since i have purchased some. I don't know if someone called them out or they changed it on thier own but it was not that way when i bought mine. I love my avocado butter but i have no idea if its pure or not. As long as my hair is ok i guess it might not matter.



Shay72 said:


> LC--I know you talked about buying a book every time you have an urge to buy hair stuff. What about putting money aside every time you want to buy hair stuff and that can go towards your steamer and your restock in April.


 
That is a good idea, i will alternate getting a book and putting away something because i need an actual item to feed the beast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Bownie:


Shay:*


What Butters are you thinking about getting?  I really love the Jojoba!  It's been really good.  It's a very nice softer consistency. Right Now, I think that one is my Personal Fav.

I haven't opened the Hemp Seed.  It looks soft & creamy too.  I also have Olive Butter & Avacado Butter (La's Fav). 

Have not opened those either.

I think the Aloe will have to be for summer.  And the Macadamia was really light weight as well.  I'll put those away and use them in warmer weather.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Im a leo, you know how we do. And make sure the butter is the kind you want. I don't know if yall remember when charz pointed out the butters, they changed alot of the butters to refined since i have purchased some. I don't know if someone called them out or they changed it on thier own but it was not that way when i bought mine. I love my avocado butter but i have no idea if its pure or not. As long as my hair is ok i guess it might not matter.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good idea, i will alternate getting a book and putting away something because i need an actual item to feed the beast.


 
I think it was just oils they were adding which I'm fine with.  As long as it is nothing crazy I'm good to go.  

I can understand the need to actually purchase something.  Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Bownie:*
> 
> 
> *Shay:*
> 
> 
> What Butters are you thinking about getting? I really love the Jojoba! It's been really good. It's a very nice softer consistency. Right Now, I think that one is my Personal Fav.
> 
> I haven't opened the Hemp Seed. It looks soft & creamy too. I also have Olive Butter & Avacado Butter (La's Fav).
> 
> Have not opened those either.
> 
> I think the Aloe will have to be for summer. And the Macadamia was really light weight as well. I'll put those away and use them in warmer weather.


 
T what is the jojoba butter like? I know che likes it too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> T what is the jojoba butter like? I know che likes it too.


 
It's very Soft & Creamy and Ultra Absorbing.  It is very, very nice.  I'll look for a Jar and send you a "sample"  

You'd like it.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Bownie:*
> 
> 
> *Shay:*
> 
> 
> What Butters are you thinking about getting? I really love the Jojoba! It's been really good. It's a very nice softer consistency. Right Now, I think that one is my Personal Fav.
> 
> I haven't opened the Hemp Seed. It looks soft & creamy too. I also have Olive Butter & Avacado Butter (La's Fav).
> 
> Have not opened those either.
> 
> I think the Aloe will have to be for summer. And the Macadamia was really light weight as well. I'll put those away and use them in warmer weather.


 
I am really trying to work on cutting out some vendors so I am thinking of getting :

Olive butter (to replace Olive Butter Cream from Crown Essentials)
Hemp seed butter (to replace Hemp Hairdressing from Karess Krafters)
Jojoba, Avocado, and Macadamia Nut

Aloe is alright but I ain't gotta have it.


----------



## Brownie518

Avocado
Jojoba
Soy
Olive Hemp seed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Avocado
> Jojoba
> Soy
> Olive Hemp seed


 


Shay72 said:


> I am really trying to work on cutting out some vendors so I am thinking of getting :
> 
> Olive butter (to replace Olive Butter Cream from Crown Essentials)
> Hemp seed butter (to replace Hemp Hairdressing from Karess Krafters)
> Jojoba, Avocado, and Macadamia Nut
> 
> Aloe is alright but I ain't gotta have it.


 
Both of You have Made Great Choices.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's very Soft & Creamy and Ultra Absorbing. It is very, very nice. I'll look for a Jar and send you a "sample"
> 
> You'd like it.


 
No thanks t, i have plenty of stuff. I just wanted to know how you liked it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> No thanks t, i have plenty of stuff. I just wanted to know how you liked it.


 
I've already put a little in a "jar" 

Anyway:  Since You aren't buying anything for the rest of the year, you might as well try it.  I'll also send you a little sample of Hempseed too.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've already put a little in a "jar"
> 
> Anyway: Since You aren't buying anything for the rest of the year, you might as well try it. I'll also send you a little sample of Hempseed too.


 
Thanks t again but i can't use hempseed, ive tried it before and it acts like hard protein for me.

I used up my califa cream sample. So all my samples are finished except for my jojoba shampoo and the ashlii that t sent me.


----------



## La Colocha

I forgot to add that i like the d3 denman, that t sent me also. I like the way it feels on my scalp and it smoothed out my hair. I will use this once a week on wash day.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I forgot to add that i like the d3 denman, that t sent me also. I like the way it feels on my scalp and it smoothed out my hair. I will use this once a week on wash day.


 
See I was scared to use the Denman but I may look into using it deeper into my transition.  I didn't see alot about the Denman when I did a search on here but I will take a look on nc and napp forums.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Im trying very...VERY hard not to purchase anything from Hairveda (especially the deep conditioner) until the Black Friday sale. Hopefully by then I would have used at least two products. I used the Vatika Frosting in my hair and it smells sooooo good! Im 8wks post relaxer and so far so good. Im trying to get to 9wks. 

tomorrow I will deep condition my hair with coconut hair butter from njoi creations.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> See I was scared to use the Denman but I may look into using it deeper into my transition. I didn't see alot about the Denman when I did a search on here but I will take a look on nc and napp forums. Thanks for the info.


 
Your welcome, i was scared of it too because i don't really know alot about it. I don't even know if this is the number im supposed to be using but it worked for me. It helped me detangle my hair and i did not lose that much at all. It made my hair feel smoother especially the ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Your welcome, i was scared of it too because i don't really know alot about it. I don't even know if this is the number im supposed to be using but it worked for me. It helped me detangle my hair and i did not lose that much at all. It made my hair feel smoother especially the ends.


 
Isn't the D3 For Natural Hair?  At least, I thought it was.


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> *Im trying very...VERY hard not to purchase anything from Hairveda until the Black Friday sale*. Hopefully by then I would have used at least two products. I used the Vatika Frosting in my hair and it smells sooooo good! Im 8wks post relaxer and so far so good. Im trying to get to 9wks.
> 
> tomorrow I will deep condition my hair with coconut hair butter from njoi creations.


 
That is not very far away, do you need more stuff? And how much product do you use? If you use alot you may run out before then but if your like me and use a little those products will last you a long time. It took me about 2 1/2 months to use a jar of sitrinillah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> Im trying very...VERY hard not to purchase anything from Hairveda until the Black Friday sale. Hopefully by then I would have used at least two products. I used the Vatika Frosting in my hair and it smells sooooo good! Im 8wks post relaxer and so far so good. Im trying to get to 9wks.
> 
> tomorrow I will deep condition my hair with coconut hair butter from njoi creations.


 
You can make it to 9 Weeks

You have to get the Sitrinillah.  

Yeah.....You can wait on the Sale  Didn't you get a couple jars of VF?


----------



## fattyfatfat

Nope. I dont need anything!!! I just want so many things for my hair. Im really really wanting the sitrinillah though. Oooh...2 1/2 months to use the sitrinillah? was that the 16oz or 32oz?





La Colocha said:


> That is not very far away, do you need more stuff? And how much product do you use? If you use alot you may run out before then but if your like me and use a little those products will last you a long time. It took me about 2 1/2 months to use a jar of sitrinillah.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Isn't the D3 For Natural Hair? At least, I thought it was.


 
Its for anyones hair natural or relaxed, to get the shed hairs out and some ladies use it to define their curls. There are different numbers like d3, d4. I think the higher the number the wider the teeth. I like this one and i don't think it will hurt any using it once a week.


----------



## fattyfatfat

well....I'll get the sitrinillah....only because you say so...not because I want it . I only purchased one jar of the VF because it was my first time getting it. Now...its going to be VF war with you ladies...Im going to purchase at least three jars next time (even though thats a lightweight purchase compared to you ladies).






IDareT'sHair said:


> You can make it to 9 Weeks
> 
> You have to get the Sitrinillah.
> 
> Yeah.....You can wait on the Sale  Didn't you get a couple jars of VF?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> Nope. I dont need anything!!! I just want so many things for my hair. Im really really wanting the sitrinillah though.


 
You'll Love The Smell (that's for Sure).  And From Everything I've Read it Performs Exceptionally.  

The "smell" is an extra added Bonus!  Just like the VF!

WnS just think: If you "wait" for A Sale...Your $ will go alot further and you'll be able to get more items....


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> Nope. I dont need anything!!! I just want so many things for my hair. Im really really wanting the sitrinillah though.


 
I know how you feel washnset, are you building up your stash? It is a good product, and what other dc's do you use?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Its for anyones hair natural or relaxed, to get the shed hairs out and some ladies use it to define their curls. There are different numbers like d3, d4. *I think the higher the number the wider the teeth. *I like this one and i don't think it will hurt any using it once a week.


 
@ Bolded:  Good to Know.  Thanks for the Info.


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> Nope. I dont need anything!!! I just want so many things for my hair. Im really really wanting the sitrinillah though. Oooh...2 1/2 months to use the sitrinillah? was that the 16oz or 32oz?


 
16oz, but i don't use alot of product.


----------



## fattyfatfat

right now Im only using the alter ego garlic DC. I really like this DC, but Im trying to purchase and use more natural items. Tomorrow I will be using the coconut hair butter from njoi creations as a DC. I also purchased an avocado and silk conditioner from Jasmines.  





La Colocha said:


> I know how you feel washnset, are you building up your stash? It is a good product, and what other dc's do you use?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> *well....I'll get the sitrinillah....only because you say so...not because I want it *. *I only purchased one jar of the VF* because it was my first time getting it. Now...its going to be VF war with you ladies...Im going to purchase at least three jars next time (even though thats a lightweight purchase compared to you ladies).


 
@ 1st Bolded....Uh...Okay.  If You Say So.

@ 2nd Bolded: Wha?????

Yes....Most Definitely -- You MUST Purchase the Sitrinillah.  To have as one of your DC Options.  

This DC has to be in Your Stash.  Regardless. 

Women buy 10lb Pails of this Stuff. _* cough*_ Shay

btw: You've Made A Very Good Choice.


----------



## fattyfatfat

purchasing it now!!!! 

hows the amala shampoo?





IDareT'sHair said:


> @ 1st Bolded....Uh...Okay.  If You Say So.
> 
> @ 2nd Bolded: Wha?????
> 
> Yes....Most Definitely -- You MUST Purchase the Sitrinillah.  To have as one of your DC Options.
> 
> This DC has to be in Your Stash.  Regardless.
> 
> Women buy 10lb Pails of this Stuff. _* cough*_ Shay
> 
> btw: You've Made A Very Good Choice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Listen WnS:  You got to Put on Your Poker Face.  When you were up in this Thread and People were talking about VF "Selling out by Midnight" -- that people were buying 10 Jars, and How it was Seasonal and only $5.00 a Jar......

That's When you were suppose to Up Your Anty and Buy at least 3 Jars.

In situation's like those:  You have to put on your Poker Face/Big Girl Panties and Get in the Game!

If you bought it and didn't like it, do the CharzB and Sell, Sell, Sell!


----------



## fattyfatfat

yes ma'am! I just purchased the DC (16oz) and a Whipped Clouds sample.

now Im eyeing the amala shampoo.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Listen WnS:  You got to Put on Your Poker Face.  When you were up in this Thread and People were talking about VF "Selling out by Midnight" -- that people were buying 10 Jars, and How it was Seasonal and only $5.00 a Jar......
> 
> That's When you were suppose to Up Your Anty and Buy at least 3 Jars.
> 
> In situation's like those:  You have to put on your Poker Face/Big Girl Panties and Get in the Game!
> 
> If you bought it and didn't like it, do the CharzB and Sell, Sell, Sell!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> yes ma'am! I just purchased the DC (16oz) and a Whipped Clouds sample.
> 
> now Im eyeing the amala shampoo.


 
Those threads were packed with Women Going Crazy Insane. 

That's was Your Clue:  "Maybe I need to spend $10.00" on 2 Jars.

I've only purchased the Sitrinillah and the VF.  I did purchase the Cocosta Oil for a Friend of Mine and also the Whipped Gelly (or something like that) She's Natural.  She liked the Oil but not the Whipped Gelly (or whatever it's called).

I don't buy too many Shampoo's. Maybe Shay, Che, Charz or Brownie?


----------



## chebaby

i finished my trader joes ns conditioner. have one back up. tomorrow i star working on finishing my deva curl one conditioner.

i haad a ball with charz and robotxcore yesterday. we went out to eat and to the bss store. i only bought the taliah wajid(sp?) mist and the shea moisture leave in.

SO gave me some evoo and aloe vera gel. im gonna make a styling cream with shea butter, avocado butter, evoo, evco and aloe vera gel. its fruit of the earth brand. thats good right?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i finished my trader joes ns conditioner. have one back up. tomorrow i star working on finishing my deva curl one conditioner.
> 
> i haad a ball with charz and robotxcore yesterday. we went out to eat and to the bss store. i only bought the taliah wajid(sp?) mist and the shea moisture leave in.
> 
> SO gave me some evoo and aloe vera gel. im gonna make a styling cream with shea butter, avocado butter, evoo, evco and aloe vera gel. *its fruit of the earth brand. thats good right?*


 
Good job on using up your conditoner che, to the bolded, alot of people like fruit of the earth. Is it the clear bottle with the blue on the front that you can get from walmart ect? Or is it the kind that says 99% pure aloe vera, the food grade kind? I have tried the one with the blue and it made my hair hard and crunchy. But alot of people do like it. Maybe mixed with other things will make it work better. I just used it alone.


----------



## La Colocha

Ladies i can't wear my maa today * sad face*. Its raining hard out so im going to try to put my hair back in a bunny tail with the d3. I hope i can. I can never get the bulk of my hair to smooth out without alot of product so im going to try that today. If it does not work i will wear my scarf.


----------



## Shay72

Washnset--I use the amala shampoo as a clarifier.  It gets your hair clean without feeling stripped but it does not suds up.

Che--I use Lily of the Desert Organic Aloe Vera Gelly.  Never crunchy


----------



## Charz

So today I am 

clarifying
detangle with conditioner
protein treatment
dryer
rinse out
DC
steamer
rinse out
ACV rinse
rollerset, or blow dry....not sure yet!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Bownie:*
> 
> 
> *Shay:*
> 
> 
> What Butters are you thinking about getting? *I really love the Jojoba!* It's been really good. It's a very nice softer consistency. Right Now, I think that one is my Personal Fav.
> 
> I haven't opened the Hemp Seed. It looks soft & creamy too. I also have Olive Butter & Avacado Butter (La's Fav).
> 
> Have not opened those either.
> 
> I think the Aloe will have to be for summer. And the Macadamia was really light weight as well. I'll put those away and use them in warmer weather.


 
Terri where are you getting jojoba butter from? 

My straight relaxed hair does not like butters - weighs it down terribly - but I feel that it would be perfect for this long relaxer stretch and transition to texlaxed hair. 

The new texture may be able to handle the weight of the butters when I am about 10 months into my stretch which isn't very far away. TIA.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Terri where are you getting jojoba butter from?
> 
> My straight relaxed hair does not like butters - weighs it down terribly - but I feel that it would be perfect for this long relaxer stretch and transition to texlaxed hair.
> 
> The new texture may be able to handle the weight of the butters when I am about 10 months into my stretch which isn't very far away. TIA.


 
Go to Texas Natural Supply.  And look under "Butters" 

They Have a Discount Code *TNS10*


----------



## iNicola

La Colocha said:


> I do love to dc especially since the weather is getting colder. To the bolded i will get one soon, maybe.




LC, have you tried the Home Grown Steam Treatment? This is what I've been doing for months and it has paid off. It's also the main reason why I haven't ran off and get the steamer already. As a matter of fact, for the past week I've been thinking of getting a Pibbs dryer before I get the steamer . I'll still be able to do a steam treatment with a  big plus....drying my roller sets faster.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

iNicola said:


> LC, have you tried the Home Grown Steam Treatment? This is what I've been doing for months and it has paid off. It's also the main reason why I haven't ran off and get the steamer already. As a matter of fact, for the past week I've been thinking of getting a Pibbs dryer before I get the steamer . I'll still be able to do a steam treatment with a big plus....drying my roller sets faster.


 
Girl......Skip All That!  How did the Relaxer Go after 20+ Weeks?  

Were you pleased with MBB?  And did you end up getting the entire System?

How'd it All Turn Out!


----------



## Charz

iNicola said:


> LC, have you tried the Home Grown Steam Treatment? This is what I've been doing for months and it has paid off. It's also the main reason why I haven't ran off and get the steamer already. As a matter of fact, for the past week I've been thinking of getting a Pibbs dryer before I get the steamer . I'll still be able to do a steam treatment with a  big plus....drying my roller sets faster.



Girl, yall need to get that steamer! I have a Pibbs and the steamer is still better for DC's!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Go to Texas Natural Supply. And look under "Butters"
> 
> They Have a Discount Code *TNS10*


 
I'll check into this Terri, thanks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Girl, yall need to get that steamer! I have a Pibbs and the steamer is still better for DC's!


 
I Wholeheartedly Agree.  It's probably the best investment, you'll ever make on a piece of _Equipment_ for Overall, Hair Health.

 I cannot "stress" enough, the Maximization of Product (Conditioners) on every level.


----------



## iNicola

Charzboss said:


> Girl, yall need to get that steamer! I have a Pibbs and the steamer is still better for DC's!


Alrighty then, the person with both equipment has spoken. I'll get the steamer first then 




IDareT'sHair said:


> I Wholeheartedly Agree.  It's probably the best investment, you'll ever make on a piece of _Equipment_ for Overall, Hair Health.
> 
> I cannot "stress" enough, the Maximization of Product (Conditioners) on every level.


Further strengthening the previous post.




IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl......Skip All That!  How did the Relaxer Go after 20+ Weeks?
> 
> Were you pleased with MBB?  And did you end up getting the entire System?
> 
> How'd it All Turn Out!


LOL....I just replied to your PM.


----------



## Charz

iNicola said:


> Alrighty then, the person with both equipment has spoken. I'll get the steamer first then
> 
> 
> Further strengthening the previous post.
> 
> 
> LOL....I just replied to your PM.



Join us hee hee


----------



## Charz

Oh yeah guys h3ll no to the BKT. I read up on it recently.

It alters your hair texture using chemicals. I don't care if its temporary. Doesn't make it any better.

I for one couldn't consider myself natural if I used it. But that's just me.


----------



## Shay72

Yeah I tried the home grown steam treatment and felt light headed.  So I said bump this and got a steamer !


----------



## La Colocha

iNicola said:


> LC, have you tried the Home Grown Steam Treatment? This is what I've been doing for months and it has paid off. It's also the main reason why I haven't ran off and get the steamer already. As a matter of fact, for the past week I've been thinking of getting a Pibbs dryer before I get the steamer . I'll still be able to do a steam treatment with a big plus....drying my roller sets faster.


 
No i have not tried it but thanks inicola im going to read the thread and try it maybe this week.



Charzboss said:


> So today I am
> 
> clarifying
> detangle with conditioner
> protein treatment
> dryer
> rinse out
> DC
> steamer
> rinse out
> ACV rinse
> rollerset, or blow dry....not sure yet!


 
How you gonna list all that and not tell us what your using. Hmmmm.


I got my hair in a pony using the d3 yay and my head doesn't hurt. I still have a few stray colochas that are out but that is to be expected. I really like this brush. I used some taliah waajid mist bodifier and sealed with some afroveda shea amla butter, these two are good combinations.

@che you have to tell us how you like the mist. I love it.


----------



## La Colocha

I wanted to say im glad that i use mostly natural products. I got some of that mist in my eye I wasn't paying attention when getting ready and it shot right in my eye. It did not burn or turn red ,thank you lord, i just wiped it with a wash cloth. Don't try this at home.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> I wanted to say im glad that i use mostly natural products. I got some of that mist in my eye I wasn't paying attention when getting ready and it shot right in my eye. It did not burn or turn red ,thank you lord, i just wiped it with a wash cloth. Don't try this at home.




clarifying- AO Clarifying Shampoo
detangle with conditioner - Giovonni Magnetic Conditioner
protein treatment - Keratin Amino Acids mixed in Komaza Care Olive Mask
dryer
rinse out
DC- Darcy's Botanicals DC
steamer
rinse out
ACV rinse- ACV with some water
rollerset, or blow dry....not sure yet! Shescentit leave in, Sabino Moisture Block


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ya'll. I just checked my Mail. 

My VF Musta' Came Yesterday! YAY!

2 Jars are already "gifted" out....so I'll have one left and the one I got from my Bud CharzB! 

So, now all I have to do is wait for BF and Get my Sitrinillah On!


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> clarifying- AO Clarifying Shampoo
> detangle with conditioner - Giovonni Magnetic Conditioner
> protein treatment - Keratin Amino Acids mixed in Komaza Care Olive Mask
> dryer
> rinse out
> DC- *Darcy's Botanicals DC*
> steamer
> rinse out
> ACV rinse- ACV with some water
> rollerset, or blow dry....not sure yet! Shescentit leave in, Sabino Moisture Block


 
How do you like that dc charz? I just couldn't get interested in any of her stuff but the peach oil.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ya'll. I just checked my Mail.
> 
> My VF Musta' Came Yesterday! YAY!
> 
> 2 Jars are already "gifted" out....so I'll have one left and the one I got from my Bud CharzB!
> 
> So, now all I have to do is wait for BF and Get my Sitrinillah On!


 
Yay, getting products is like winning a gold in the olympics yay. I wish i could use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll.  I'm about where >>La & Shay<< are right about now.  After my _"few"_ Minor BF Purchases, I think I will also be on: Product Hibernation Mode until Spring.  

I don't really need another conditioner, reconstructor, deep conditioner, leave-in, butter or oil.  So, I will probably drop off the product buying scene until Spring. (IK...We'll See) 

I want to Focus on Analyzing what I currently have, Evaluating it and dwindling that down.

While Up 3-4 Times Last Night Re-tying My Scarf....I thought about it:  I will break down and get the white Prettywrap.  And I will get 2.erplexed  

I can't wait to get a Full Night Sleep without waking up tying something.

I GIVE UP!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> How do you like that dc charz? I just couldn't get interested in any of her stuff but the peach oil.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, getting products is like winning a gold in the olympics yay. I wish i could use it.


 
Especially @ $5.00 a piece!  WOW!  What a Coup......


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll. I'm about where >>La & Shay<< are right about now. After my _"few"_ Minor BF Purchases, I think I will also be on: Product Hibernation Mode until Spring.
> 
> I don't really need another conditioner, reconstructor, deep conditioner, leave-in, butter or oil. So, I will probably drop off the product buying scene until Spring. (IK...We'll See)
> 
> I want to Focus on Analyzing what I currently have, Evaluating it and dwindling that down.
> 
> While Up 3-4 Times Last Night Re-tying My Scarf....I thought about it: *I will break down and get the white Prettywrap. And I will get 2*.erplexed
> 
> I can't wait to get a Full Night Sleep without waking up tying something.
> 
> I GIVE UP!


 
Finally. How many products are you thinking of getting your stash down to. One from each category, 2 or what say you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Finally. How many products are you thinking of getting your stash down to. One from each category, 2 or what say you?


 
Nahh.....I Can't commit to a specific number! 

I love a lot of products. 

I will just cut back buying and use what I have.  I have some Super Deluxe products out there in Stashville.  And the more I keep adding "other stuff" the further I get away from Trying them/Using them, especially since I only do my Hair Once a Week. 

I really need to be using them and I really need to stop buying more. 

So, I hope the boredom of being housebound from the _Winter Weather _doesn't have an adverse affect on my On-Line Spending. 

That will be a Huge Winter Hurdle.  Shopping on-line.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nahh.....I Can't commit to a specific number!
> 
> I love a lot of products.
> 
> I will just cut back buying and use what I have. I have some Super Deluxe products out there in Stashville. And the more I keep adding "other stuff" the further I get away from Trying them/Using them, especially since I only do my Hair Once a Week.
> 
> I really need to be using them and I really need to stop buying more.
> 
> So, I hope the boredom of being housebound from the _Winter Weather _doesn't have an adverse affect on my On-Line Spending.
> 
> *That will be a Huge Winter Hurdle. Shopping on-line*.


 
I know, i am having a hard time now but you just have to take it day to day. I guess it gets easier as time goes by.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I know, i am having a hard time now but you just have to take it day to day. I guess it gets easier as time goes by.


 
Yeah, Being Housebound (Snowed In) can _potentially_ get you into alot of trouble.erplexed  

The other only thing I've been thinking about is some Argan Oil (for flatironing).  I currently have 2 vials of Morrocan Oil and that little bottle of Argan they sent with the FHI Runway.  

Other than my Qhemet, Afroveda, SheScenIt & Hairveda that would be the only other thing, I'd consider possibly buying. 

I already know what I want from those companies, and if the deals aren't that great, I will happily "pass" on getting anything at all from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah:  My Other End of the Year "Splurge" Will probably be those Storage/Organization Bins.

I am feeling really good going into 2010 with my _Current Stash_ it's looking pretty good.

My Overall Hair Care Practices and Regimen (especially HOTS and DC) and upping my MT in My Crown Area. 

I'm Especially Grateful for the trades I did with Che (which was a very smart move for both of us) and the product(s) I got from Americka, Brownie and Charz.

Brownie: Helped me Find a Staple Line (Alterna).  Charz, Che, & Americka: Introduced me to things I currently did not have but wanted to try. (Thanks Ladies).  It Right-sized my stash and off-set things I didn't currently have.    

Hopefully, I will make it through winter w/o any unforeseen set-backs.
So, I can Go Into the New Year with Items I love and Not have any need to purchase alot of additional things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afroveda Users:  Any Idea How that Card Works?  When you get a certain # (5) what?  You get a % off or a Free Item or What?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afroveda Users: Any Idea How that Card Works? When you get a certain # (5) what? You get a % off or a Free Item or What?


 
I got a card too and i was wondering how that worked. Do they keep track some how. You may have to email mala and ask her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I got a card too and i was wondering how that worked. Do they keep track some how. You may have to email mala and ask her.


 
You Mean Charzboss!  She'll Know. 

She probably got cards stacked up from here to Egypt!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Mean Charzboss! She'll Know.
> 
> She probably got cards stacked up from here to Egypt!


 
crazy.

Its time for me to put my hair back in plaits. I loved wearing it in a ponytail today. I know with the d3 i will have more styling options. I can't wait to get enough hair to bun. So it will just be plaits for now. I will use a little more tw mist and shea amla cream for the night. My hair is still very soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> crazy.
> 
> Its time for me to put my hair back in plaits. I loved wearing it in a ponytail today. I know with the d3 i will have more styling options. I can't wait to get enough hair to bun. So it will just be plaits for now. I will use a little more tw mist and shea amla cream for the night. My hair is still very soft.


 
Thats Good.  I think you are really getting into your DC Treatments too!  When's your next DC and what do you plan to use?


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afroveda Users:  Any Idea How that Card Works?  When you get a certain # (5) what?  You get a % off or a Free Item or What?



When you get 5 you get 20% off your next order!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thats Good. I think you are really getting into your DC Treatments too! When's your next DC and what do you plan to use?


 
I am t, i love them. On wendsday im going to use my curls dc because i have alot of that. Some of my other dc's that im not going to buy again like silk elements and ytc will be used as hot prepoos until they are gone. Im going to try to work with everything open and rotate it until the products are gone. I know for sure that i will use up one thing this weekend, it will be the sample of ashlii you sent me because i am clarifying. I want to use that dc when clarifiying to set up my strength for the month, then it will be moisture for the rest of the month.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> How do you like that dc charz? I just couldn't get interested in any of her stuff but the peach oil.



It was good. Made my hair feel good after my protein treatment. It hurts me though it was 20 bucks and its only gonna last me 2 more uses.


----------



## Charz

Ms. Terri asked me if the pretty wrap really does stay on your head all night.

YES THEY DO!

My baby cousin sleeps like she is possessed. I mean one night I was on the phone when she was in bed, and she was tossing and turning like a maniac. I thought I was waking her up, but she was asleep the whole time! This is the ONLY thing that has worked for her. Shoot, she has worn two scarfs and a bonnet at the same time and it STILL came off. You will love it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> When you get 5 you get 20% off your next order!


 
Okay.....So Who Keeps Track of the Number you get:  Her?


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> It was good. Made my hair feel good after my protein treatment. It hurts me though it was *20 bucks* and its only gonna last me 2 more uses.


 
Is it only 8oz? Her products are popular maybe she will make larger sizes in the future.

$20 is kind of steep but if it works really well, its worth it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Ms. Terri asked me if the pretty wrap really does stay on your head all night.
> 
> YES THEY DO!
> 
> My baby cousin sleeps like she is possessed. I mean one night I was on the phone when she was in bed, and she was tossing and turning like a maniac. I thought I was waking her up, but she was asleep the whole time! This is the ONLY thing that has worked for her. Shoot, she has worn two scarfs and a bonnet at the sane time and it STILL came off. You will love it!


 
Hey Ya'll Didn't PUSHA say a Few Pages Back....She Didn't Have One?  

Now She mysteriously shows up with 2


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Is it only 8oz? Her products are popular maybe she will make larger sizes in the future.
> 
> $20 is kind of steep but if it works really well, its worth it.



Yeah, see Afroveda's Ashlii smells 100% better, and I think makes my hair feel softer. It's only $1.95 more.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ya'll Didn't PUSHA say a Few Pages Back....She Didn't Have One?
> 
> Now She mysteriously shows up with 2



Lol, well I have one now, I gave one to my baby cousin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Lol, well I have one now, I gave one to my baby cousin.


 
Okay, so does Mala keep up with the number of cards you have or do you keep them and then turn them in?  IK I will probably never get 5 tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I am t, i love them. I want to use that dc when clarifiying to set up my strength for the month, then it will be moisture for the rest of the month.


 
It's very Smart to Pre-Plan your Regimen.  It's also good that you know how much Protein your Hair can Take as well.

I will pull out my Handmade Stuff along with a couple opened AO's and get those used up (due to shelf life).  I think I have some GBP opened, and Island Naturals etc...

I also want to start on that Sitrinillah ASAP so I can determine if I want to continue with a 16 oz or spring for the 32.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay, so does Mala keep up with the number of cards you have or do you keep them and then turn them in?  IK I will probably never get 5 tho'



I'm not sure about that one. I just know I won't bother with them. I will wait for a sale. Anyway you have to figure in shipping costs too. So I'm not gonna make a bunch of small orders to get my 20% off.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's very Smart to Pre-Plan your Regimen. It's also good that you know how much Protein your Hair can Take as well.
> 
> I will pull out my Handmade Stuff along with a couple opened AO's and get those used up (due to shelf life). I think I have some GBP opened, and Island Naturals etc...
> 
> *I also want to start on that Sitrinillah ASAP so I can determine if I want to continue with a 16 oz or spring for the 32*.


 
Your like me, the 32oz should last you for months.


----------



## Charz

I just used up one of my Shescentit hair butter samples! 

here's part two of my review, on the moisture mist, leave-in and jojoba milk!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STWZFah0uVQ


----------



## fattyfatfat

I purchased the 16oz last night and Im hoping I will LOVE it so I can get the 32oz in November.

go on and get your pretty wrap. It definately stays on my head.



IDareT'sHair said:


> I also want to start on that Sitrinillah ASAP so I can determine if I want to continue with a 16 oz or spring for the 32.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> I just used up one of my Shescentit hair butter samples!
> 
> here's part two of my review, on the moisture mist, leave-in and jojoba milk!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STWZFah0uVQ


 
Yay, im going to watch it right now.


----------



## Brownie518

Great reviews, Charz!!!


----------



## La Colocha

La Colocha said:


> Yay, im going to watch it right now.


 
Good review charz, i had no idea you were a soad fan, i stan serj.


----------



## Shay72

Regarding Afroveda--Mala keeps up with your purchases.  I believe she e-mails you a discount code once you've made your 5th purchase.


----------



## chebaby

ok im upset. i left my pretty wrap on the couch and now its gone. i have no idea where it is. im sure my mom put it somewhere. i just put my hair in the prettiest individual twists with the front flat twisted and i have to use my old bonett to sleep in uurrggg.

anyway i went to target and got another 3 drawer bin and i love it. now i can finally seperate my stylers and moisturizers.

snd for you naturals looking for something to twist with, let me tell you. the jane carter twist and lock is the best craem i have ever used to twist with. and she must specialize in how to make natural hair shine because i have so much bling with this product its crazy. its also exspensive so i will use it spaingly lol.

i also notice im starting to have scalp issues. like patches of flakes.


----------



## Brownie518

I don't think I could live without my PrettyWrap! I'm going to get some of the headbands, too!! I want the black.


----------



## msa

Y'all are really making me want to order a Pretty Wrap.


----------



## chebaby

i know im gonna have to order another one even i i find mine because i need a back up.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> i know im gonna have to order another one even i i find mine because i need a back up.




I looked at the ojon mist and it isn't all natural. Maybe thats the source of your flakes.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ok im upset. i left my pretty wrap on the couch and now its gone. i have no idea where it is. im sure my mom put it somewhere. i just put my hair in the prettiest individual twists with the front flat twisted and i have to use my old bonett to sleep in uurrggg.
> 
> anyway i went to target and got another 3 drawer bin and i love it. now i can finally seperate my stylers and moisturizers.
> 
> snd for you naturals looking for something to twist with, let me tell you. the jane carter twist and lock is the best craem i have ever used to twist with. and she must specialize in how to make natural hair shine because i have so much bling with this product its crazy. its also exspensive so i will use it spaingly lol.
> 
> *i also notice im starting to have scalp issues. like patches of flakes*.


 
Che i hope you find your pretty wrap, As for the bolded have you introduced anything new into your reggie? Doing anything different? Maybe you can narrow down the souce of your flakes.



Brownie518 said:


> I don't think I could live without my PrettyWrap! I'm going to get some of the headbands, too!! I want the black.


 
You know i heart the pretty wrap, i think the head bands would just slip of my head, i wonder if they have grip to them.



msa said:


> Y'all are really making me want to order a Pretty Wrap.


 
oke: Gone and get it now, call it an early christmas present to yourself.



chebaby said:


> i know im gonna have to order another one even i i find mine because i need a back up.


 
My other one should be here today or tommorrow it is good to have a back up.


Goodmorning ladies, i woke up this morning to some good news and not so good news. The good news is that at work we got a new contract for 6 years. We have been fighting for this at negotiations and it has paid off in more ways than one, god is good, in this economy he keeps on blessing me. thank you lord. The not so good news is that its gonna snow here tuesday and wendsday i am not ready at all.

Hair related, im really liking this combination of tw mist and afroveda shea amla cream, I know i have already said it before but this is a super moisture combo. I see that its going to be hard for me to use my other moisturizers, that's what this challenge is for to help me use stuff up. Before i would have thrown the rest of my stuff away. But im going to use up everything and i know what my favorite combination is. Keeping my moisture tight in this winter is my #1 priority, because my hair thrives on moisture. If i can keep the colochas happy they will grow. Everyone have a good day today.


----------



## Charz

Brownie518 said:


> Great reviews, Charz!!!


 
Thank you 



La Colocha said:


> Good review charz, i had no idea you were a soad fan, i stan serj.


 
I love System of a Down. They are my favorite band in the world! When/if they get back together, I will so win their charity ebay bid that they have for every show that they do, so I can meet them. 

*I am willing to pay 5 grand. Seriously.*

I like Daron better though . He writes all of the music. He's is a genius, I've never heard a band sound so unique and have good beats. Thats why so many black ppl like System, even though they are "hardcore".

He looks horrible now though, Daron that is.

Serj has a wonderful voice and he is great at writing lyrics. Daron sucks at writing lyrics. They need to get back together. Serj's cd had better lyrics, but Daron's side project, Scars on Broadway, had better music by far. It really helped that John, the drummer from SOAD, was in Daron's band. One of the best drummers I have ever heard. He got beats.

Funny thing is that the songs I like best on Serj's solo cd are the ones that John made guest appearences on. Hmmmm

Have you seen them in concert? I've seen SOAD once, (was in the front, against the barrier) Serj's solo act twice and I had tickets to see Scars on Broadway but he cancelled the tour .

Sorry for the rant. I'm a SOAD stan.


----------



## iNicola

Charzboss said:


> I just used up one of my Shescentit hair butter samples!
> 
> here's part two of my review, on the moisture mist, leave-in and jojoba milk!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STWZFah0uVQ


Great review, Charz . I just made a wish list for my DD.


----------



## Charz

iNicola said:


> Great review, Charz . I just made a wish list for my DD.


 
Thank you!!!!


----------



## Charz

Shay when we gonna meet up!


----------



## iNicola

Does anyone know if Bluebeez periodically sends coupons code? I got my second coupon 2 weeks after the first. They don't have steamers but I saw that they had Pibbs. I'm wondering if I should use the current coupon or not.


----------



## Charz

iNicola said:


> Does anyone know if Bluebeez periodically sends coupons code? I got my second coupon 2 weeks after the first. They don't have steamers but I saw that they had Pibbs. I'm wondering if I should use the current coupon or not.


 
I am not sure about that one. How much is the dryer from them?


----------



## iNicola

The 514 is $329.95 and the 512 is $299.99.


----------



## Charz

iNicola said:


> The 514 is $329.95 and the 512 is $299.99.


 

good googly moogly!

Looking for cheaper prices for you! I got mine for like $270 with shipping

http://www.glamourbeautycenter.com/products/PIBBS_Kwik_Dri_Dryer_514-2239-0.html

http://www.shearup.com/pibbs-kwik-dri-dryer-514.html


----------



## iNicola

Charzboss said:


> good googly moogly!
> 
> Looking for cheaper prices for you! I got mine for like $270 with shipping
> 
> http://www.glamourbeautycenter.com/products/PIBBS_Kwik_Dri_Dryer_514-2239-0.html
> 
> http://www.shearup.com/pibbs-kwik-dri-dryer-514.html


Thanks for the links!!! Seeing that I can get it cheaper, I'll put it on hold until I get the steamer then. I am really hoping that another deal like that comes up on here...$270 is a steal!


----------



## Charz

iNicola said:


> Thanks for the links!!! Seeing that I can get it cheaper, I'll put it on hold until I get the steamer then. I am really hoping that another deal like that comes up on here...$270 is a steal!


 
I know, I felt bad because once my parent's got mine (it was my college graduation gift) the company stopped selling them, I think they went under! I was referring everybody to a company that didn't exist!


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I love System of a Down. They are my favorite band in the world! When/if they get back together, I will so win their charity ebay bid that they have for every show that they do, so I can meet them.
> 
> *I am willing to pay 5 grand. Seriously.*
> 
> I like Daron better though . He writes all of the music. He's is a genius, I've never heard a band sound so unique and have good beats. Thats why so many black ppl like System, even though they are "hardcore".
> 
> He looks horrible now though, Daron that is.
> 
> Serj has a wonderful voice and he is great at writing lyrics. Daron sucks at writing lyrics. They need to get back together. Serj's cd had better lyrics, but Daron's side project, Scars on Broadway, had better music by far. It really helped that John, the drummer from SOAD, was in Daron's band. One of the best drummers I have ever heard. He got beats.
> 
> Funny thing is that the songs I like best on Serj's solo cd are the ones that John made guest appearences on. Hmmmm
> 
> Have you seen them in concert? I've seen SOAD once, (was in the front, against the barrier) Serj's solo act twice and I had tickets to see Scars on Broadway but he cancelled the tour .
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I'm a SOAD stan.


 
No i have not seen them in concert but i would love to i hope they get back together. 

Im home early yay.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> I don't think I could live without my PrettyWrap! I'm going to get some of the headbands, too!! I want the black.


Me too.  I will be stalking that site until the black headbands are back in stock.



Charzboss said:


> Shay when we gonna meet up!


 Never .  J/K.  IDK.  I feel pressured .

I got some more goodies to try this week.  My Afroveda butter sampler came and so did my cocoa detangling ghee and honey bush tea soft gel from Qhemet.  Mala also sent me her shampoo bar.  The only other stuff I have on the way is the Claudie's.  Thank goodness because BF will be here before I know it and I have some decisions to make.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Me too. I will be stalking that site until the black headbands are back in stock.
> 
> 
> Never . J/K. IDK. I feel pressured .
> 
> I got some more goodies to try this week. My Afroveda butter sampler came and so did my cocoa detangling ghee and honey bush tea soft gel from Qhemet. Mala also sent me her shampoo bar. The only other stuff I have on the way is the Claudie's. Thank goodness because BF will be here before I know it and *I have some decisions to make*.


 
Do you have a good idea of some of the lines you want to get yet. I may come up missing on black friday. I don't think i can handle it.


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> I looked at the ojon mist and it isn't all natural. Maybe thats the source of your flakes.


 really? i dont know why i thought all ojon products were all natural, thanx.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> really? i dont know why i thought all ojon products were all natural, thanx.


 
Ingredients:
AQUA (WATER), CYCLOPENTASILOXANE, ELAEIS OLEIFERA (PALM) OIL, BAMBUSA VULGARIS EXTRACT, HONEY EXTRACT, PANAX GINSENG ROOT EXTRACT, HYDROLYZED WHEAT PROTEIN, DIMETHICONE PEG-8 ADIPATE, LAURETH-4, CETRIMONIUM CHLORIDE, PROPYLENE GLYCOL, BENZOPHENONE-4, DMDM HYDANTOIN, TRIDECETH-9, PEG-40 HYDROGENATED CASTOR OIL, AMODIMETHICONE, C 12-14 SEC-PARETH-7, C 12-14 SEC-PARETH-5, DIMETHICONOL, ETHYLHEXYL COCOATE, POLYSORBATE 20, BUTYLPHENYL METHYLPROPIONAL, HYDROXYCITRONELLAL, IODOPROPYNYL BUTYLCARBAMATE, HYDROXYISOHEXYL 3-CYCLOHEXENE CARBOXALDEHYDE, LINALOOL, HEXYL CINNAMAL, CITRONELLOL, LIMONENE, BENZYL SALICYLATE, BIOTIN, GLYCERYL LINOLENATE, PHENYL TRIMETHICONE, GLYCERYL LINOLEATE, LECITHIN, GLYCOLIPIDS, TOCOPHERYL ACETATE, CI 16035 (RED 40), CI 19140 (YELLOW 5), PARFUM (FRAGRANCE)


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies
heres the thing about my scalp. as far as i know i have never suffered from scalp issues, no dandruff or anything. but then again i never washed my hair, i always went to salons for that. anyway my dad has very bad scalp issues. he gets flacks and red patches that we thinK is psoriasis(sp?). when i did the bc my cousin on my dads side did it too. but not to go natural. her doctor told her she had to because she had bad patches of flakes all over her scalp and she needed to wash her hair like every 2 days. now i noticed flakes like a month ago but i didnt know if it was like my dad/cousin or if it was product build up because at the time i was co washing almost daily. so i just put coconut oil/lisa hair elixer on my scalp and it went away. also i had so look at it(a month ago) and he said it was only in the front. there was none in the back. well now it seems to be back and i only nitched it because i put my hair in twists so now i can see my scalp. i put coconut oil on it because there was no way i was gonna take those twist out and shampoo.

the only thing new is the black soap i shampoo with. i know it dries some people skin out but i cant see it drying out my scalp when it makes my hair so soft.
when i spray the ojon mix it does get on my scalp but idk if i can blame it on that.


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Ingredients:
> AQUA (WATER), CYCLOPENTASILOXANE, ELAEIS OLEIFERA (PALM) OIL, BAMBUSA VULGARIS EXTRACT, HONEY EXTRACT, PANAX GINSENG ROOT EXTRACT, HYDROLYZED WHEAT PROTEIN, DIMETHICONE PEG-8 ADIPATE, LAURETH-4, CETRIMONIUM CHLORIDE, PROPYLENE GLYCOL, BENZOPHENONE-4, DMDM HYDANTOIN, TRIDECETH-9, PEG-40 HYDROGENATED CASTOR OIL, AMODIMETHICONE, C 12-14 SEC-PARETH-7, C 12-14 SEC-PARETH-5, DIMETHICONOL, ETHYLHEXYL COCOATE, POLYSORBATE 20, BUTYLPHENYL METHYLPROPIONAL, HYDROXYCITRONELLAL, IODOPROPYNYL BUTYLCARBAMATE, HYDROXYISOHEXYL 3-CYCLOHEXENE CARBOXALDEHYDE, LINALOOL, HEXYL CINNAMAL, CITRONELLOL, LIMONENE, BENZYL SALICYLATE, BIOTIN, GLYCERYL LINOLENATE, PHENYL TRIMETHICONE, GLYCERYL LINOLEATE, LECITHIN, GLYCOLIPIDS, TOCOPHERYL ACETATE, CI 16035 (RED 40), CI 19140 (YELLOW 5), PARFUM (FRAGRANCE)


 thanx. when im through with this bottle i wont repurchase. i would just stop usiing it but that stuff cost me like $50 so aint no way im getting rid of it. i used to look at the ingr. list but the words are so tiny i was like whatever lol. its very moisturizing though.


----------



## Chameleonchick

Shay72 said:


> *Me too. I will be stalking that site until the black headbands are back in stock.*
> 
> 
> Never . J/K. IDK. I feel pressured .
> 
> I got some more goodies to try this week. My Afroveda butter sampler came and so did my cocoa detangling ghee and honey bush tea soft gel from Qhemet. Mala also sent me her shampoo bar. The only other stuff I have on the way is the Claudie's. Thank goodness because BF will be here before I know it and I have some decisions to make.


 

I called her this morning, she said that she will send an email when the black headbands come in.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> hi ladies
> heres the thing about my scalp. as far as i know i have never suffered from scalp issues, no dandruff or anything. but then again i never washed my hair, i always went to salons for that. anyway my dad has very bad scalp issues. he gets flacks and red patches that we thing is psoriasis(sp?). when i did the bc my cousin on my dads side did it too. but not to go natural. her doctor told her she had to because she had bad patches of flakes all over her scalp and she needed to wash her hair like every 2 days. now i noticed flakes like a month ago but i didnt know if it was like my dad/cousin or if it was product build up because at the time i was co washing almost daily. so i just put coconut oil/lisa hair elixer on my scalp and it went away. also i had so look at it(a month ago) and her said it was only in the front. there was none in the back. well now it seems to be back and i only nitched it because i put my hair in twists so now i can see my scalp. i put coconut oil on it because there was no way i was gonna take those twist out and shampoo.
> 
> *the only thing new is the black soap i shampoo with.* i know it dries some people skin out but i cant see it drying out my scalp when it makes my hair so soft.
> when i spray the ojon mix it does get on my scalp but idk if i can blame it on that.


 
Try skipping the black soap shampoo for awhile to see if that is what's doing it. I know black soap makes my face dry.


----------



## Aggie

I just finished up another bottle of braid spray and a 2oz tube of Fantasia IC Hard To Hold Styling Gel.


----------



## La Colocha

Aggie said:


> I just finished up another bottle of braid spray and a 2oz tube of Fantasia IC Hard To Hold Styling Gel.


 
Good job using up stuff ms aggie, when are you taking your braids out?


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Do you have a good idea of some of the lines you want to get yet. I may come up missing on black friday. I don't think i can handle it.


 
 I have been working on it for a bit.  I've restarted the list at least 2-3 times.  I know I will overbuy but ya'll know I have a fear of running out .  

I will be buying from Hairveda, Komaza, Qhemet, Oyin, Afroveda, Darcy's, and Nunulove Handmades.  Additionally I will need to purchase from Vitacost and some ayurvedic powders. I hope you can tell that I have cut some vendors.  

Pretty Wrap does not play.  My stuff is here .


----------



## Aggie

La Colocha said:


> Good job using up stuff ms aggie, when are you taking your braids out?


 
Thanks LC, I have 3-4 more weeks to go before take down.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I have been working on it for a bit. I've restarted the list at least 2-3 times. I know I will overbuy but ya'll know I have a fear of running out .
> 
> I will be buying from Hairveda, Komaza, Qhemet, Oyin, Afroveda, Darcy's, and Nunulove Handmades. Additionally I will need to purchase from Vitacost and some ayurvedic powders. I hope you can tell that I have cut some vendors.
> 
> *Pretty Wrap does not play*. My stuff is here .


 
No they don't, mine is at the post office waiting on tommorrow. They have fast shipping. I hope you like yours.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> No they don't, mine is at the post office waiting on tommorrow. They have fast shipping. I hope you like yours.


 
I've already tried it on.  I'm sure I will be good.  If so, I will order another one when the black headbands are back in stock.


----------



## chebaby

ok yall im about to go crazy im so mad. yall remember what happened to me this weekend right? well this morning ole dude sends me a friend request on facebook. how crazy is that. so he sends me a message saying he doesnt understand why i was upset but he apologizes anyway. so i message him back that he doesnt need to apologize because really it doesnt mean much to me and the whole day was off from the start. so why does my best friend text me and say "i see you friends with my boo on facebook".
ok this is what bothers me. how the hell is he your boo when you dont know him? thats 1. 2 is he was trying to talk to all of us, do you really want to be with someone like that? also im upset because deep down i think she would have left me by myself if it wasnt for the fact that she knows her grand mother would of had a fit had she come home without me. im just really upset because i never treat people like this.
and i've been over my depression but stuff like this make me take two steps back because i would never do stuff like that to people.

i know this has nothing to do with this thread but i just had to get that out.

also i have gotten at least 10 compliments on my twists today. yaaaayyyy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Ingredients:
> AQUA (WATER), CYCLOPENTASILOXANE, ELAEIS OLEIFERA (PALM) OIL, BAMBUSA VULGARIS EXTRACT, HONEY EXTRACT, PANAX GINSENG ROOT EXTRACT, HYDROLYZED WHEAT PROTEIN, DIMETHICONE PEG-8 ADIPATE, LAURETH-4, CETRIMONIUM CHLORIDE, PROPYLENE GLYCOL, BENZOPHENONE-4, DMDM HYDANTOIN, TRIDECETH-9, PEG-40 HYDROGENATED CASTOR OIL, AMODIMETHICONE, C 12-14 SEC-PARETH-7, C 12-14 SEC-PARETH-5, DIMETHICONOL, ETHYLHEXYL COCOATE, POLYSORBATE 20, BUTYLPHENYL METHYLPROPIONAL, HYDROXYCITRONELLAL, IODOPROPYNYL BUTYLCARBAMATE, HYDROXYISOHEXYL 3-CYCLOHEXENE CARBOXALDEHYDE, LINALOOL, HEXYL CINNAMAL, CITRONELLOL, LIMONENE, BENZYL SALICYLATE, BIOTIN, GLYCERYL LINOLENATE, PHENYL TRIMETHICONE, GLYCERYL LINOLEATE, LECITHIN, GLYCOLIPIDS, TOCOPHERYL ACETATE, CI 16035 (RED 40), CI 19140 (YELLOW 5), PARFUM (FRAGRANCE)


 
Che:  Remember...........This is Ms. BKT You're Listening to! (don't listen to her, if it's working use it!)

Now....she's all Ingredients Concious!


----------



## Charz

If you need to talk you can call me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hi ladies
> heres the thing about my scalp. as far as i know i have never suffered from scalp issues, no dandruff or anything. but then again i never washed my hair, i always went to salons for that. anyway my dad has very bad scalp issues. he gets flacks and red patches that we thinK is psoriasis(sp?). when i did the bc my cousin on my dads side did it too. but not to go natural. her doctor told her she had to because she had bad patches of flakes all over her scalp and she needed to wash her hair like every 2 days. now i noticed flakes like a month ago but i didnt know if it was like my dad/cousin or if it was product build up because at the time i was co washing almost daily. so i just put coconut oil/lisa hair elixer on my scalp and it went away. also i had so look at it(a month ago) and he said it was only in the front. there was none in the back. well now it seems to be back and i only nitched it because i put my hair in twists so now i can see my scalp. i put coconut oil on it because there was no way i was gonna take those twist out and shampoo.
> 
> the only thing new is the black soap i shampoo with. i know it dries some people skin out but i cant see it drying out my scalp when it makes my hair so soft.
> when i spray the ojon mix it does get on my scalp but idk if i can blame it on that.


 
I was lurking at work and had a note written out for you, but left it on my desk.

Anyway:  I was going to tell you to pick up a "small" bottle of Tea Tree Shampoo and/or Conditioner and they all have them i.e. Giovanni, Jason, AO, Alba, Natures Gate, Dr. Bronner or even Paul Mitchell (the original tea tree) and see if that helps your scalp.  Or you could make up that Tea Tree, Peppermint and Rosemary EO mix and rub it on your scalp to see if it helps with your "flakes"


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Che:  Remember...........This is Ms. BKT You're Listening to! (don't listen to her, if it's working use it!)
> 
> Now....she's all Ingredients Concious!



Lol uh huh! Nah I did my reading and found out the truth! I couldn't consider myself natural with that stuff!


----------



## chebaby

thanx Charz and T. i will go to whole foods tomorrow and by the giovanni tea tree shampoo and conditioner. my dad was using the paul mithcell tea tree shampoo i had laying around and he liked it for a while but then he said his head started itching again so he has gone back to sulfur 8 shampoo. i didnt even know they made shampoo. the thing is whatever is wrong with his scalp is probably so irritated because he dyes his hair too. thats another reason i want to go all natural with the products and i will no longer color my hair. i dont want to have to use harsh shampoos for my scalp because then my hair will suffer.


----------



## Shay72

Char you know you need to explain that pic in your siggy !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Prettywrap Shipped Today!  No More Sleepless Nights! 

YAY!

Bye-Bye!


----------



## Shay72

Che--You do not need all that stress & drama in your life.  Of course I can't tell you what to do but I cut nonesense out with a quickness.  I ain't got time for it.  I don't care if you've been my friend for 5 minutes, 5 years, or even 20 years once you start stressing me out--poof be gone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I don't care if you've been my friend for 5 minutes, 5 years, or even 20 years* once you start stressing me out--poof be gone.*


 
Give that Sista A Trophy!

I hear you Shay.  Life is too Short for all that Dramafication

btw:  How is your weekly product analysis going?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Give that Sista A Trophy!
> 
> I hear you Shay. Life is too Short for all that Dramafication
> 
> btw: How is your weekly product analysis going?


 
Being lazy today.  Decided to switch hair days to Tues, Thurs, Sat this week .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ATTENTION:  BROWNIE, iNICOLA, LA COLOCHA............Come Into the Light.........


http://cgi.ebay.com/HAIR-STEAMER-CO...in_0?hash=item45ed03c3e4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Brownie518

^^ I knew it was a steamer!!!


----------



## Charz

Shay72 said:


> Char you know you need to explain that pic in your siggy !



Haha! our family was having a 60's party back in the day! My hair is the one that's real! (my dad shaves his hair bald)


----------



## chebaby

my afrodetangler still hasnt come and im shocked because it shipped out on thursday so i should have it by now. if it dont come tomorrow im gonna email her becasue she sent me a email on tuesday saying she would ship it on thursday and i would receive another email. well i never got the second email and if she sent it usps i should have it by now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well......I Got My Prettywrap....

Now Ya'll Can Get Ya'll SteamA's!

I will Not Rest until a Steamer is in Every Household!


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ok yall im about to go crazy im so mad. yall remember what happened to me this weekend right? well this morning ole dude sends me a friend request on facebook. how crazy is that. so he sends me a message saying he doesnt understand why i was upset but he apologizes anyway. so i message him back that he doesnt need to apologize because really it doesnt mean much to me and the whole day was off from the start. so why does my best friend text me and say "i see you friends with my boo on facebook".
> ok this is what bothers me. how the hell is he your boo when you dont know him? thats 1. 2 is he was trying to talk to all of us, do you really want to be with someone like that? also im upset because deep down i think she would have left me by myself if it wasnt for the fact that she knows her grand mother would of had a fit had she come home without me. im just really upset because i never treat people like this.
> and i've been over my depression but stuff like this make me take two steps back because i would never do stuff like that to people.
> 
> i know this has nothing to do with this thread but i just had to get that out.
> 
> also i have gotten at least 10 compliments on my twists today. yaaaayyyy.


 
Im sorry cheWhen people are hurtful to you and causing you stress, you need to cut them loose. Friendship is a 2 way street. We are always here for you if you need us.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> Che--You do not need all that stress & drama in your life. Of course I can't tell you what to do but I cut nonesense out with a quickness. I ain't got time for it. I don't care if you've been my friend for 5 minutes, 5 years, or even 20 years once you start stressing me out--poof be gone.


 you are so right. but we have been best friends for 10 years and i love her like a sister. the thing about me is all my friends i've known for years. my other 2 friends that are like sisters to me i have known for 18 years. SO is the only one thats new so i dont know what to do but deep down i know you are right.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> ATTENTION: BROWNIE, iNICOLA, LA COLOCHA............Come Into the Light.........
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HAIR-STEAMER-CO...in_0?hash=item45ed03c3e4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Now its my turn to say PUSHA up in here pushin steamers like crack .



chebaby said:


> my afrodetangler still hasnt come and im shocked because it shipped out on thursday so i should have it by now. if it dont come tomorrow im gonna email her becasue she sent me a email on tuesday saying she would ship it on thursday and i would receive another email. well i never got the second email and if she sent it usps i should have it by now.


 
Did you recieve a tracking number?



IDareT'sHair said:


> Well......I Got My Prettywrap....
> 
> Now Ya'll Can Get Ya'll SteamA's!
> 
> I will Not Rest until a Steamer is in Every Household!


 
You are a PUSHA and if you ask me again ill tell you the same PUSHA.


----------



## Charz

Wow, I ordered Jasmines on Saturday, I got it today! Yay!!!


----------



## chebaby

nope no tracking number. she never sent the second email. i will email her tomorrow. actually i may do it now. let me find her info.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You are a PUSHA and if you ask me again ill tell you the same PUSHA.


 

Okay;  Picture This:  It's a Cold, Dreary, Snowy Saturday and you are sitting all warm & snuggly in your favorite Gown/Jammies sipping on a Cup of Your Favorite Tea, Reading a Book or Talking to Us Knuckleheads and Steaming with your Favorite Deep Conditioning Treatment. 

And the Steam very gently emits on your face as well, and you have on a Nice Jasmine Facial Product. And you Feel all Warm & Toasty and your Hair is Conditioned Beyond Recognition. 

It's a Beautiful Thing..........


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Wow, I ordered Jasmines on Saturday, I got it today! Yay!!!


 i love her face scrub. i ordered a body scrub from her and have never been able to get the jar open lmao. i know it smell so good though because i been sniffing through the top lol. what you get?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> nope no tracking number. she never sent the second email. i will email her tomorrow. actually i may do it now. let me find her info.


 
Yes do it tonight, she might have just sent it without a tracking # keep us updated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Conditioned Beyond Recognition.*


 
Uh Oh!  I found My New Siggy!  I Love It!


----------



## Charz

I got 5 shea butters! They smell awesome!


----------



## Brownie518

Charzboss said:


> Wow, I ordered Jasmines on Saturday, I got it today! Yay!!!


 
 Me, too!!!! I used some of my stuff before work tonight, too!!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay; Picture This: It's a Cold, Dreary, Snowy Saturday and you are sitting all warm & snuggly in your favorite Gown/Jammies sipping on a Cup of Your Favorite Tea, Reading a Book or Talking to Us Knuckleheads and Steaming with your Favorite Deep Conditioning Treatment.
> 
> And the Steam very gently emits on your face as well, and you have on a Nice Jasmine Facial Product. And you Feel are Warm & Toasty and your Hair is Conditioned Beyond Recognition.
> 
> It's a Beautiful Thing..........


 
PUSHA lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Ain't Saying Nuthin' As Long As Ya'll Are USING UP STUFF!

Charz:  Imma 'bout to do an Empty Bottle Inspection on You!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Ain't Saying Nuthin' As Long As Ya'll Are USING UP STUFF!
> 
> Charz:  Imma 'bout to do an Empty Bottle Inspection on You!




Hee Hee, I'm ready!


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> I got 5 shea butters! They smell awesome!


 
What scents did you get charz, are they still 5 bucks.



Brownie518 said:


> Me, too!!!! I used some of my stuff before work tonight, too!!


 
I know you smell good girl don't hurt em. Making those men not be able to work..


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Ain't Saying Nuthin' As Long As Ya'll Are USING UP STUFF!
> 
> Charz: *Imma 'bout to do an Empty Bottle Inspection on You*!


 
Lawd have mercy pusha and po po, i see you lead a double life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Hee Hee, *I'm ready!*


 
I Bet You Are Ready!  You Got Stuff Hid Everywhere! 


I Know it PUSHA!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Lawd have mercy pusha and po po, i see you lead a double life.


 
I'm Tellin' You La' When You Flip That Switch you are going to be like:  

"Baby Where Have You Been All My Life" 

It's that Incredible.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm Tellin' You La' When You Flip That Switch you are going to be like:
> 
> "Baby Where Have You Been All My Life"
> 
> It's that Incredible.


 
I might get one , ill let you know if i do. I know alot of people like it but what if it doesn't work for me?


----------



## Brownie518

La, go check Jasmine's Etsy page. Some good prices...


----------



## chebaby

where do yall steam? because my bedroom dont have anyspace for a steamer and my bathroom aint huge lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I might get one , ill let you know if i do. I know alot of people like it but what if it doesn't work for me?


 
How Can it NOT Work?  If You are looking for Moisture Maximization the Steamer is Yo' Man!  He Can Get it Done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> where do yall steam? because my bedroom dont have anyspace for a steamer and my bathroom aint huge lol.


 
I Steam in My Bedroom.  As you Can See from the Pic. it's about the size of a Hair Dryer on Wheels.  But it's on wheels so you can move it to any room in your house.

Also, it is very quiet. 

It's not loud/noisy.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Steam in My Bedroom. As you Can See from the Pic. it's about the size of a Hair Dryer on Wheels. But it's on wheels so you can move it to any room in your house.
> 
> Also, it is very quiet.
> 
> It's not loud/noisy.


 oh ok. well maybe i will be able to get one. i can use it in the basement or something.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> La, go check Jasmine's Etsy page. Some good prices...


 
Is it the same as her website?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh ok. well maybe i will be able to get one. i can use it in the basement or something.


 
You Should.  It is All That!


----------



## chebaby

yea because i dont even sit under my hooded dryer anymore. i just deep condition overnight of for a couple ours with just a plastic cap. a steamer will be good for the winter months.

yall i keep feeling my hair and that jc twist and lock is by far the best product i have used thats made for twisting. much much better than afroveda hemp butter and the totally twisted butter.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Is it the same as her website?


 
Same items but since it's all laid out, it was easier to find discounts. She has some stuff for $4 bucks on there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll know I have been stepping it up on the Mega-Tek focusing on Crown Area.  I hope to use it daily (if I remembererplexed) until the End of the Year.  

I plan to relax either Mid-December or that last Friday which will be 16 weeks.  But I may only go 13-14.  Not Sure yet.

Hopefully, I will be using up something (other than a vial of Fermodyl) this Upcoming wash day. 

I want to Rid Myself of alot of the opened (half-used) items and the Handmade Stuff before the New Year Arrives. 

Project *USE UP* Will Be in Full Force the next 9-12 Weeks

Will try EVOO for My HOT This Week!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Same items but since it's all laid out, it was easier to find discounts. She has some stuff for $4 bucks on there.


 
Thank you ms b, i took a look and i want some shea butter but i don't need anymore body products. And i would be too tempted to try it on my hair so. I have to pass


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait to use up this devacurl one condition crap so i can move on to something else.

also can i tell yall that i love shea moisture shea butter leave in? i know im late but i could never find this and then the bss i went to with charz and robotxcore sold it. i love it. it is very heavy and moisturizing and to me its more like a moisturizer like regular shea butter than a leave in.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll know I have been stepping it up on the Mega-Tek focusing on Crown Area. I hope to use it daily (if I remembererplexed) until the End of the Year.
> 
> I plan to relax either Mid-December or that last Friday which will be 16 weeks. But I may only go 13-14. Not Sure yet.
> 
> Hopefully, I will be using up something (other than a vial of Fermodyl) this Upcoming wash day.
> 
> I want to Rid Myself of alot of the opened (half-used) items and the Handmade Stuff before the New Year Arrives.
> 
> *Project USE UP Will Be in Full Force the next 9-12 Weeks*
> 
> Will try EVOO for My HOT This Week!


 
I need to stay focused on this also. Im trying but its hard sometimes as i know you know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> also can i tell yall that *i love shea moisture shea butter leave in?* i know im late but i could never find this and then the bss i went to with charz and robotxcore sold it. i love it. it is very heavy and moisturizing and to me its more like a moisturizer like regular shea butter than a leave in.


 
What is it again?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I need to stay focused on this also. Im trying but its hard sometimes as i know you know.


 

IK Girl  It Is.  But we're winding down the Final Weeks of 2009! (Can you Believe It?)  My Goal is not to take _alot_ of corners, crevices, and cracks into 2010.  Some may sneak in, but not many.

The Remainder of this year, I will be in Full Use Up Mode. 

At least, that's the plan.  And If all goes well, I can sit back, enjoy my Stash and get ready for Spring with A Happy, Healthy, Well Managed Head of Hair. 

Still Undecided if I am going to buy a Wig to Serve as My Winter Hatand go into PS until Spring.


----------



## chebaby

dont know the exact ingr. list but i know its shea butter, water, herbal complex, jojoba oil, aloe vera and i cant remember what else but shea butter is the first on the list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> dont know the exact ingr. list but i know its shea butter, water, herbal complex, jojoba oil, aloe vera and i cant remember what else but shea butter is the first on the list.


 
I Mean what's the name of it?erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

Goodmorning ladies, when i woke up this morning i swore it was saturday. This weather makes you sleepy. Tonight im going to use some tw mist and shea amla butter cream to moisturize my hair. or something else. But this is my combo. My hair stays soft and moisturized with this but i know i need to use other things so i might switch it up today. I don't think im going to do a midweek dc this week, i will decide by tommorrow. Everyone have a good day and keep up the good work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ya'll!  I decided to check in before going in to The Office!  I am loving this Hemp Seed Butter.  Very Nice.  

(Sorry you couldn't use it La), but my Hair Needs/Loves Protein so I'm loving it.  Very Smooth & Creamy.

IK It's Only Tuesday, but I am looking forward to doing my Hair Friday!  

I have spotted something that is almost empty & may go down and be gone.

Well, Lemme Go!  I'll holla.  Try to Use up Something today.  Have a Good One Ladies.

Charz..................BabyGirl, I Got My Eye On You! 

I will be lurking at work, and you bet' not be up in here all day Pushin' Products and Talking Endlessly about everything you want to Buy, Buy, Buy


----------



## msa

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well......I Got My Prettywrap....
> 
> Now Ya'll Can Get Ya'll SteamA's!
> 
> I will Not Rest until a Steamer is in Every Household!




How do you like the prettywrap so far?


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> What is it again?erplexed


 
I believe its the SheaMoisture Leave-in


----------



## Charz

Shoot, I have $73 in my paypal acct and don't know what to do!


----------



## Charz

Shay--

Here is the ingredient list for the ACV bar

Water,Glycerin,Aloe,Sodium Lauryl Sulphate,silk protiens,panthenol,organic apple cider vinegar,grade a honey and vitamin e


----------



## Charz

Hmmmm

http://www.longhairlovers.com/emu_oil_solid_shampoo.html


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> Shay--
> 
> Here is the ingredient list for the ACV bar
> 
> Water,Glycerin,Aloe,Sodium Lauryl Sulphate,silk protiens,panthenol,organic apple cider vinegar,grade a honey and vitamin e


 
You know what pisses me off about that is I am using the acv bar to help close the cuticles and seal in moisture and it has SLS in it .  I had already decided to cross Njoi off my restock list after your last post about this.  Thanks!


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> Shoot, I have $73 in my paypal acct and don't know what to do!


 
Save it for Black Friday.


----------



## Charz

Shay72 said:


> You know what pisses me off about that is I am using the acv bar to help close the cuticles and seal in moisture and it has SLS in it . I had already decided to cross Njoi off my restock list after your last post about this. Thanks!


 
I know girl. Who would expect a shampoo bar to have sulfates in it? erplexed

Must be why the ingredients aren't listed.....

I don't play!


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> I know girl. Who would expect a shampoo bar to have sulfates in it? erplexed
> 
> Must be why the ingredients aren't listed.....
> 
> I don't play!


 
Girl, are you being sarcastic?  Most poos have sulfates in them.  Or do you just mean most shampoo bars don't?  I just thought this was all natural.


----------



## Charz

Shay72 said:


> Girl, are you being sarcastic? Most poos have sulfates in them. Or do you just mean most shampoo bars don't? I just thought this was all natural.


 
Shampoo bars I thought are olive or palm oil based and that is what causes the foam, not from sulfates.

I didn't think that a shampoo bar would have sulfates. Thats why I was surprised. Cuz I didn't expect it, I thought it would be all natural too. No need for preservatives because there is no water that will spoil or go rancid.


----------



## Chameleonchick

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK Girl It Is. But we're winding down the Final Weeks of 2009! (Can you Believe It?) My Goal is not to take _alot_ of corners, crevices, and cracks into 2010. Some may sneak in, but not many.
> 
> *The Remainder of this year, I will be in Full Use Up Mode. *
> 
> *At least, that's the plan.* And If all goes well, I can sit back, enjoy my Stash and get ready for Spring with A Happy, Healthy, Well Managed Head of Hair.
> 
> Still Undecided if I am going to buy a Wig to Serve as My Winter Hatand go into PS until Spring.


 
This is what I have been debating on lately. I really want to put a weave in next week for convienence but I have soooo much stuff. With a weave I can still use my stuff but much less of it. I don't know though. But I sooo need to be a part of this challenge.


----------



## iNicola

Brownie518 said:


> ^^ I knew it was a steamer!!!


 I actually thought it was a Pibbs 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Well......I Got My Prettywrap....
> 
> Now Ya'll Can Get Ya'll SteamA's!
> 
> *I will Not Rest until a Steamer is in Every Household*!


 I choked on water with the bolded. I believe you 



chebaby said:


> where do yall steam? because my bedroom dont have anyspace for a steamer and my bathroom aint huge lol.


 I plan on steaming at the  PC....same as I do for home steam treatments and roller sets

My question is....where do ya'll store it? I don't have a "hair room" yet. Thinking of moving all or most of my hair stuff to the half bathroom.

My silk scarf has been coming off at nights alot since I relaxed so I ordered 2 pretty wraps, one for myself and one for DD (she's only 2 but she's getting into hair stuff) and 2 silk headbands.


----------



## iNicola

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was lurking at work and had a note written out for you, but left it on my desk.
> 
> Anyway:  I was going to tell you to pick up a "small" bottle of Tea Tree Shampoo and/or Conditioner and they all have them i.e. Giovanni, Jason, AO, Alba, Natures Gate, Dr. Bronner or even Paul Mitchell (the original tea tree) and see if that helps your scalp.  Or you could make up that Tea Tree, Peppermint and Rosemary EO mix and rub it on your scalp to see if it helps with your "flakes"



Thanks to Che for bringing this up and T for this response. I've been noticing the same thing with DD so I  to TJMaxx this afternoon to pick up the Giovanni Tea Tree Condish and Petal Fresh Organics Tea Tree Conditioner. I couldn't find any reviews online about the later but info on the bottle seems good.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Mean what's the name of it?erplexed


 shea moisture shea butter leave in. shea moisture is the company. they make black soap and body lotin too.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> This is Me Rolling My Eyes At this Post
> 
> I read this "Non Sense" while I was at work and Couldn't WAIT to Get Home to Answer this.
> 
> So, Here is my Answer to YOU, Specifically For YOU:
> 
> You are always so mindful of the products not having "cones" parabens, SLS, Petroleum etc...going green and eating healthy and all that "other stuff you do" Wheat Grass on a Tofu Cracker.
> 
> And then you turn around and Talk About Coating Your Hair with: FORMALDEHYDE!
> 
> And Wearing a Mask to Apply! PUHLEEZE
> 
> Girl, If You Don't Hursh Up and Go Somewhere and Sit Down!
> 
> Don't make me have to Drive to MD and Beat You Down to the Ground.


 
I'm still laughing at this one!


----------



## chebaby

Charz, yall look so cute in your siggy.

i found my pretty wrap lol. and i woke up with hair still shiny without any frizz. i love this thing.

those of you that ordered from hairveda, when she sent the email saying your product had been shipped, did the email come from hairproducts? someone sent me an email from hairproducts saying my product had shipped with no information about what the product was or when it was ordered so i dont know if this is from hairveda or afrodetangler.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> Charz, yall look so cute in your siggy.




Aww thanks, I look better with long hair! I've got a baby face!


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, i got my second pretty wrap in the mail today. The printed one, its cute.

@Charz  you and your honey look really nice together.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> Charz, yall look so cute in your siggy.
> 
> i found my pretty wrap lol. and i woke up with hair still shiny without any frizz. i love this thing.
> 
> those of you that ordered from hairveda, when she sent the email saying your product had been shipped, did the email come from hairproducts? someone sent me an email from hairproducts saying my product had shipped with no information about what the product was or when it was ordered so i dont know if this is from hairveda or *afrodetangler*.


 
Afrodetangler will come from trueafroproducts.com unless she changed it.


----------



## chebaby

does anyone want a jar of kinky curly curling custard? i am willing to trade for something. i dont know what i want lol so make me an offer. the kccc was only used once and was purchased less than a month ago.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> does anyone want a jar of kinky curly curling custard? i am willing to trade for something. i dont know what i want lol so make me an offer. the kccc was only used once and was purchased less than a month ago.



Mee mee what you want!?!?


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Mee mee what you want!?!?


 hmmmmm honestly i have no idea lmao. what you got? i know you got the good stuff lol.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Mee mee what you want!?!?


 
.................


----------



## fattyfatfat

nope it came from hairveda.

Im patiently waiting for my orders from hairveda and jasmines! I ordered from jasmines yesterday and it shipped today!!!




chebaby said:


> those of you that ordered from hairveda, when she sent the email saying your product had been shipped, did the email come from hairproducts? someone sent me an email from hairproducts saying my product had shipped with no information about what the product was or when it was ordered so i dont know if this is from hairveda or afrodetangler.


----------



## chebaby

Charz, do you have any afroveda cocolatte?


----------



## Shay72

Che--I use paypal so I get my shipping notice from them or is that because they print their shipping labels through paypal IDK.  My e-mails come from paypal.


----------



## Shay72

My Pretty Wrap stayed on all night.  I don't think that thing moved.


----------



## fattyfatfat

question for ladies with the ivory colored pretty wrap. does it get dirty quickly? I would like to get one to keep my hair wrapped underneath a hat during the winter months. Does it absorb hair oils leaving it to look dirty? thanks.


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> question for ladies with the ivory colored pretty wrap. does it get dirty quickly? I would like to get one to keep my hair wrapped underneath a hat during the winter months. *Does it absorb hair oils leaving it to look dirty?* thanks.


 
I have a black one and it does get dirty, i wash it once a week and i also wash my hair once a week. I would assume that it would show more on the ivory one. And it also depends on what products you use. Hth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

msa said:


> How do you like the prettywrap so far?


 They hasn't arrived yet.  I meant, I ordered them.  They didn't come today either?erplexed


Chameleonchick said:


> This is what I have been debating on lately. I really want to put a weave in next week for convienence but I have soooo much stuff. With a weave I can still use my stuff but much less of it. I don't know though. But I sooo need to be a part of this challenge.


 
Awww CC:  You might as well join us, so you can use up your Stuff to make Room for 2010.  And btw:  re:  The Steamer --You can't fill that Plastic (Bowl) Thing with the Black Rubber top all the way up or it will "leak"  You should only fill it up to where the octogon part starts to narrow out.erplexed  

You Still Get 1 Hour of Steam, by filling it to that level.


----------



## chebaby

i have the ivory one, ive had it for about a week, maybe two. its not dirty yet. i use a lot of shea butter in my hair and it doesnt leave my hair greasy so it wouldnt leave my pretty wrap greasy either. i will probably start washing it once every 2-3 weeks. is that bad?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i have the ivory one, ive had it for about a week, maybe two. its not dirty yet. i use a lot of shea butter in my hair and it doesnt leave my hair greasy so it wouldnt leave my pretty wrap greasy either. i will probably start washing it once every 2-3 weeks. *is that bad?*


 
No its not, i wash mine once a week out of habit. But i wonder why mine gets dirty.

Eta: Could it be the dye from the black? I never used silk before, so it may be dirty or the dye


----------



## chebaby

La, it could very well be the hair color. 

ladies does anyone have the afroveda cocolatte or totally twisted ginger almond butter? i am willing to trade you the afroveda rice bran oil and curly custard. they are both brand new.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> *La, it could very well be the hair color. *
> 
> ladies does anyone have the afroveda cocolatte or totally twisted ginger almond butter? i am willing to trade you the afroveda rice bran oil and curly custard. they are both brand new.


 
No hun i don't color my hair, i mean dye from the scarf its black.


----------



## Chameleonchick

IDareT'sHair said:


> They hasn't arrived yet. I meant, I ordered them. They didn't come today either?erplexed
> 
> 
> Awww CC: You might as well join us, so you can use up your Stuff to make Room for 2010. And btw: re: The Steamer --You can't fill that Plastic (Bowl) Thing with the Black Rubber top all the way up or it will "leak" You should only fill it up to where the octogon part starts to narrow out.erplexed
> 
> You Still Get 1 Hour of Steam, by filling it to that level.


 

Thanks for letting me join. About the steamer I didn't fill it up all the way I filled it up maybe 3/4 the first time. I'm just glad its working right I tested it again to make sure this afternoon.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> No hun i don't color my hair, i mean dye from the scarf its black.


 ohhhhhhh lol. i gotcha.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Che:*  I Wish I Had Them!

You Know It would be ON!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Che:* I Wish I Had Them!
> 
> You Know It would be ON!


 lol i know right? do you want the oil? i will send it to you because i dont like the smell. its a thick oil like cocasta oil.


----------



## Brownie518

Charzboss said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> http://www.longhairlovers.com/emu_oil_solid_shampoo.html


 
 Now here you go!! 

Umm, do they really have a $400 bottle of oil?


----------



## Brownie518

Where did everyone go?


----------



## fattyfatfat

my hair is loving the cocasta oil from HV. I cant wait for her black friday sale. Im going to STOCK UP. Its really going to be a HV shopping cart war on that day!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Where did everyone go?


 
Im here chillin, chillin.


----------



## Brownie518

washnset said:


> my hair is loving the cocasta oil from HV. I cant wait for her black friday sale. Im going to STOCK UP. Its really going to be a HV shopping cart war on that day!


 
Yes, it will!!! Folks lose their minds!!! I'll definitely be stocking up on that CoCasta, too,  so watch out!!!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Now here you go!!
> 
> Umm, do they really have a* $400* bottle of oil?


 
FO HUNNED DOLLAS GOOD LAWD THAT's ALOT OF MONEY *chris rock voice*


----------



## fattyfatfat

please brownie. im going to remember my CC number, the exp. date and all that good stuff so wherever I am, I WILL be ready to purchase from HV. I used an ayurvedic hair butter and sealed a little with the cocasta oil. Im still getting used to sealing but my ends seemed to thank me. 




Brownie518 said:


> Yes, it will!!! Folks lose their minds!!! I'll definitely be stocking up on that CoCasta, too, so watch out!!!


----------



## chebaby

i love love love that cocasta oil. i have 2 bottles(thanx brownie) and i love it. its very thick and moisturizing and it really conditions the hair. i may add it to some conditioners if this winter gets nasty.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I see I have some cocasta oil competition! Im thinking of purchasing the $11.00 bottle now. so at least if you ladies buy every once of it during black friday, at least I'll have ONE!




chebaby said:


> i love love love that cocasta oil. i have 2 bottles(thanx brownie) and i love it. its very thick and moisturizing and it really conditions the hair. i may add it to some conditioners if this winter gets nasty.


----------



## chebaby

to me, the thing about cocasta oil is that it is soooo thick. so 1 8oz bottle should last you a long time. i wont be stacking up on BF because i have 2 8oz bottles and i understand that is more than enough. even when i had relaxed hair that was apl-bsl 1 bottle lasted me all through my 11 month transition lol.


----------



## Brownie518

washnset said:


> please brownie. im going to remember my CC number, the exp. date and all that good stuff so wherever I am, I WILL be ready to purchase from HV. I used an ayurvedic hair butter and sealed a little with the cocasta oil. Im still getting used to sealing but my ends seemed to thank me.


 
Girl, I've had them memorized for years!!! Even the 3 digit security code!!  I love that stuff!!! And, yes, your ends will love you!!!


----------



## fattyfatfat

dag. you got me beat in the CC game! my ends are really suffering and I think the cocasta oil will give them some love and care!




Brownie518 said:


> Girl, I've had them memorized for years!!! Even the 3 digit security code!!  I love that stuff!!! And, yes, your ends will love you!!!


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Where did everyone go?


Watching the Biggest Loser and acting a fool in that thread.  They're at the part I hate right now.  I will only watch the last few minutes to see who got sent home.



Brownie518 said:


> Girl, I've had them memorized for years!!! Even the 3 digit security code!!  I love that stuff!!! And, yes, your ends will love you!!!


 
I pay with paypal .  I used to have my old debit card and 3 digit # memorized.  I've had this new one for a few months and I still can't remember anything erplexed.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I pay with paypal . I used to have my old debit card and 3 digit # memorized. I've had this new one for a few months and I still can't remember anything erplexed.


 
 I pay with Paypal any time its available. I definitely prefer it but there are a lot of sites I use that don't have it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> I see I have some cocasta oil competition! Im thinking of purchasing the $11.00 bottle now. so at least if you ladies buy every once of it during black friday, *at least I'll have ONE!*


 
*WnS*: Remember what I said about Putting on Your Big Girl Panties, If you're going to play in this Thread!

We're Ballers Up in Here!  We Don't Play!


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait to go home and moisturize my hair with the shea amla butter cream. i love that stuff. i love moisturizing twists.

anyway i sent afrodetangler an email asking about my order because i got an email saying it will ship Oct 1. she emailed me back saying that my order had not shipped and it takes a total of 7-14 days and that it will ship in a couple of days. so why did i recieve a email saying it would be shipped last week?


----------



## chebaby

also, didnt i order on sept. 17th? thats more than 14 days. imma need her to get it together.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I see! Im just a light weight compared to you ladies!




IDareT'sHair said:


> *WnS*: Remember what I said about Putting on Your Big Girl Panties, If you're going to play in this Thread!
> 
> *We're Ballers Up in Here! We Don't Play*!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i cant wait to go home and moisturize my hair with the shea amla butter cream. i love that stuff. i love moisturizing twists.
> 
> anyway i sent afrodetangler an email asking about my order because i got an email saying it will ship Oct 1. she emailed me back saying that my order had not shipped and it takes a total of 7-14 days and that it will ship in a couple of days. so why did i recieve a email saying it would be shipped last week?


 
She Probably Got Backed Up!  I Bet She's had a lot of orders for that Ashlii Conditioner and the Shea Amla, the Totally Twisted and the other Stuff.  She probably got slammed with orders.

I noticed even Folica won't have the FHI Runway back In Stock until October 19th.  Girl You how LHCF do it!


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> also, didnt i order on sept. 17th? thats more than 14 days. imma need her to get it together.


 
Mine took 3 weeks, she should have not lied to you and said she was going to ship it.


----------



## fattyfatfat

is there a discount code for pretty wrap 

good thing I have a second job because posting with you ladies is costing me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> is there *a discount code for pretty wrap *
> 
> good thing I have a second job because posting with you ladies is costing me!


----------



## Shay72

There was this product that I was thinking of buying earlier today but now I have no clue .  That's alright it wasn't anybody on my approved vendor's list .


----------



## Brownie518

^^Yeah, does anyone have a coupon? I need to get a couple more and those black headbands.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Is there a Discount Code for the $400 Bottle of Oil?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> She Probably Got Backed Up! I Bet She's had a lot of orders for that Ashlii Conditioner and the Shea Amla, the Totally Twisted and the other Stuff. She probably got slammed with orders.
> 
> I noticed even Folica won't have the FHI Runway back In Stock until October 19th. Girl You how LHCF do it!


 no, this is afrodetangler not afroveda lol. you know, the company that has the 64oz jug of leave in conditioner?
ive never ordered from her before and i dont have a problem with waiting but i dont understand getting an email that says your order will ship in two days and then 5 days later she says "oh it wont ship for another few days because it takes 7-14 days". thats retarded


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is there a Discount Code for the $400 Bottle of Oil?


chile cheese lmao


----------



## fattyfatfat

awwww man so thats a big NOOOOOOO! 




IDareT'sHair said:


>


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no, this is afrodetangler not afroveda lol. you know, the company that has the 64oz jug of leave in conditioner?
> ive never ordered from her before and i dont have a problem with waiting but i dont understand getting an email that says your order will ship in two days and then 5 days later she says "oh it wont ship for another few days because it takes 7-14 days". thats retarded


 

ooops!  Sawrry! 

How's Your Scalp?  Did you pick up something yet?


----------



## chebaby

no i havent purchased anything for it yet. my scalp doesnt itch or anything. its just flakey. but i dont shampoo until saturday or sunday. maybe if i leave out early i will pick up the trader joes tea tree conditioner/shampoo. its much cheaper than giovanni. and you get more for your money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay:  I Have My Carts Ready for BF.  My Purchases for:

Qhemet
Hairveda
Afroveda
SheScentIt

They are all ready to go. 

But It's all contingent on What Kind of Sales Being Offered.  No Sales -- No Purchases. I'm good.  These aren't anything I use "exclusively" or have to have.


----------



## chebaby

T, what are yu getting from each place?

only thing i want is afrveda but i know i wont wait 'till BF.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> T, what are yu getting from each place?
> 
> only thing i want is afrveda but i know i wont wait 'till BF.




Hey girl, sorry I've got neither . Umm I have some darcy's, some qhemet, I have allot of heat protectants.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay:  I Have My Carts Ready for BF.  My Purchases for:
> 
> Qhemet
> Hairveda
> Afroveda
> SheScentIt
> 
> They are all ready to go.
> 
> But It's all contingent on What Kind of Sales Being Offered.  No Sales -- No Purchases. I'm good.  These aren't anything I use "exclusively" or have to have.



I'm getting absolutely
Qhemet
Afroveda
Shescentit

Depending on the sale I'll get
Hairveda
Darcy's
Komaza Coconut line
MyAshas


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, what are yu getting from each place?
> 
> only thing i want is afrveda but i know i wont wait 'till BF.


 
Nothing For Certainerplexed  I Just Dumped alot of stuff in the Carts (so they'd be there).

Hairveda -- I have that Green Tea Conditioner, Sitrinillah & More VF in my Cart (which is suppose to be restocked in 2 weeks @ $5.00)

Qhemet -- Burdock Root Creme, Coco Detangling Ghee

SheScentIt --BB, Honey Rinse, FM, Grapefruit Mask, etc.....

*Afroveda -- Really Not Sure  I have Ashlii in My Cart tho'


----------



## fattyfatfat

So if u keep things in your cart, they will be there when the sale starts?!


----------



## Charz

washnset said:


> So if u keep things in your cart, they will be there when the sale starts?!


 
Not for Hairveda, because she doesn't have a discount code, just special items marked off. It would be a good idea for Shescentit and Afroveda to have a premade shopping cart.

Qhemet manually empties everyones cart to make it fair.


----------



## iNicola

La Colocha said:


> @Charz  you and your honey look really nice together.


ITA

After watching Charz video the other day I decided to get the Coco cream leave in and Moisture Mist Leave-In Conditioner for DD. 

*Impatiently waiting on my Hairveda purchase*


----------



## Charz

iNicola said:


> ITA
> 
> After watching Charz video the other day I decided to get the Coco cream leave in and Moisture Mist Leave-In Conditioner for DD.
> 
> *Impatiently waiting on my Hairveda purchase*


 
Shucks, thanks!

You'll love it!


----------



## JJamiah

Yeah, I love it, I used one hair color (Before I seen this forum) Yesterday I bought 8 bottles because they were on sale, I would normally pay $44 bucks for thos 8 bottles but paid $25 so I saved.  CVS Revlon Color Silk 2 for $5 and Jazzing $4.99 at Sallys.

I am down for this, I am going to use up my relaxer tub this week,  
I will hold off till I get my sally's 20% off coupon to buy a large tub of it. 

I will also use up a bottle of Jazzing, I will go buy another bottle 

I like this! Even though In my head a few months ago I said 2 out and one in until I slim down my inventory. 

My Nexxus is low but I will wait until it is gone! Great idea..... Maybe next year it will be 2 out and one in for the Product Junkies


----------



## Charz

Apparently Reneice, the famous weaveologist in Silver Spring is taking appointments.

What do yall think about weaves?


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> Apparently Reneice, the famous weaveologist in Silver Spring is taking appointments.
> 
> What do yall think about weaves?


 
The only fake hair or someone else's human hair I've been able to tolerate is braid hair.  I can not do wigs or weaves because it seems so fake to me.  It is so not me so that's why it has not been surprising to anyone that knows me well that I am going natural.  Why did my ex (yes he still calls ) try to convince me to do dreds? Why does he think this is about him?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Prettywrap Arrived!

Finally.....a Full Night Sleep!


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
Charz, what do you have from qhemet and darcy?

i really dont want the kccc so if we cant agree on a trade i will just give it to you lol.


----------



## iNicola

Charzboss said:


> Apparently Reneice, the famous weaveologist in Silver Spring is taking appointments.
> 
> What do yall think about weaves?


Weaves are nice...but not for me. I wore weaves last year because I was trying to grow my hair out and felt so self conscious about them. I bought a half wig last month and highly doubt that I'll ever wear it. I've seen a few nice weaves on some ladies here, Ediese came to mind. If you can get a good install then go for it.


----------



## chebaby

i purchased the trader joes tea tree conditioner today along with some jojoba oil. i hope i love the jojoba oil as i have never used it before.


----------



## Charz

Che-

I have the madagascar styling cream, the fruit butter the cupacu butter. 

I forgot I already sold my qhemet excess.


----------



## chebaby

ok Charz, i'll just give it to you because i really dont like it lol.


----------



## Charz

OMgoodness! I came home today and found a package! I was like crap what did I buy! 

It was from Ms. Terri and it was.........

AFROVEDA ASHLII AMALA DEEP CONDITIONER!!!

THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> ok Charz, i'll just give it to you because i really dont like it lol.



Girl what can I give you, fo real? I have some oils. You want some camellia oil?


----------



## chebaby

miss T is very nice and sweet. you cant help but to love her. thats a great package to come home to Charz.

@Charz, sure i'll take the oil. im getting really good at adding oils to my conditioners. i added the wheat germ oil melyssa gave me to my devacurl one condition and its ten times better now. and now i have jojoba oil to fall in love with.


----------



## Shay72

Look ya'll I have been hair lazy this week.  Just been moisturizing and sealing.  I get like this every now & then.  I will probably do my hair on Saturday.  I felt I couldn't go that long without detangling so I did detangle on dry hair last night.  Well it had been loaded up with Hairveda's Hydrasilica Spritz that morning and then I spritzed each section again.  I know  overkill.  Anyways it was the easiest detangle ever.  Comb just glided through and lost minimal hair.  I'm still on the fence about the hydrasilica because I feel like it coats my hair.  It's not sticky or gummy but it seems like there is some oil in there but I can't find any oil listed on the label.  It keeps my hair moisturized throughout the day and I feel like I get a bit of shine with it too. IDK this may not be for everyone but I think I will most likely stick with it.


----------



## chebaby

my tiwsts are starting to look frizzy. im thinking about co washing tonight with the trader joes tea tree conditioner and re-twisting my hair. its still pretty and i love it but i dont know if i can leave them in until sunday. i will try my best though. also my hair is so damn cute i know i will never be able to re-create it.


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, im not going to dc today. I worked late and i don't feel like it. So instead im going to co wash with taliah waajid herbal conditoner. And moisturize with tw mist and shea amla butter cream. And im going to oil my scalp with, tw african healing oyl.


----------



## chebaby

La, i cant wiat until my ojon mist is finished so i can try my TW protective mist. its much thicker than the ojon but thats so good concidering it was sooooo windy today.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> La, i cant wiat until my ojon mist is finished so i can try my *TW protective mist*. its much thicker than the ojon but thats so good concidering it was sooooo windy today.


 
I hope you like it che, it is a really good leave in and does not have glycerin, so it can be used all year round. Keep us updated.


----------



## La Colocha

Good moring ladies, Im using up stuff but i have not finished nothing so far. Ive said before i will be done with 1 product this weekend and hoping to try to finish off something else. Tonight i will moisturize with ytcu leave in and seal with avocado butter cream. My wash day will be saturday instead of friday this week. I went through my stash last night and im hoping that i have enough stuff to last me until april. I don't know, it looks like its going to be close,especially if i do my hair everyday but i shall see. By the time i get to april i am hoping that i know what all my reorder products will be. I will more than likely not add anything new to my rotation when the time comes. Im pretty satisfied with the things that i have been using so im going to stick with those. Now all i have to do is determine if the things i finish up will be repurchases. I may not be in here sometimes because the urge to buy products gets too strong. I will defiantly check in with everyone but if i come up missing sometimes then you know that i have an itch. Everyone keep using up stuff and have a good day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Sistas! What's Up? 

Wasn't on much Last Night, but My Pretty Wrap Sure Was!

It Stayed On! (Not that I'm a rough sleeper or anything). 

I think I had it on backwards because it came un-tied.

But Stayed On! 

I think I remembered this a.m. that the Tag goes in the Front (instead of the back) right?


----------



## Charz

I'm thinking about weaving it up Dec-Feb. So maybe this black friday I won't go buck wild.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Sistas! What's Up?
> 
> Wasn't on much Last Night, but My Pretty Wrap Sure Was!
> 
> It Stayed On! (Not that I'm a rough sleeper or anything).
> 
> I think I had it on backwards because it came un-tied.
> 
> But Stayed On!
> 
> I think I remembered this a.m. that the Tag goes in the Front (instead of the back) right?


 

I put on my pretty wrap like a gangsta:


----------



## Charz

http://public.fotki.com/HalleysCurls/our-clients/img00524.html

http://public.fotki.com/HalleysCurls/our-clients/halley3.html

http://public.fotki.com/HalleysCurls/our-clients/abhccc2.html

I love this!


----------



## chebaby

yaaaayyyyyy my afrodetangler came in the mail today. ofcourse i tried some on my twists and it made them soft. normally i can tell if im gonna like something and i knew i would love this because of the ingr. list. it has the same texture as kbb hair milk to me.

yall, these twists are ready to come out. i had to redo 2 yesterday and 2 today so yea they are ready. i dont know if i wanna do them over tonight or wait until the weekend. i mean they are starting to look  a hot mess. also ladies NOTHING compares to the jane carter twists and lock for twists. nothing. the miss jessies baby buttercream comes close but i didnt like the ingredients. i may say wth and buy the baby buttercream and curly meringue when she has her bogo sale in december. it depends on if i want to use those ingr. it has mineral oil in it and also yall know i want to do the all natural thing. i think im gonna stick with the twist and lock. that stuff is amazing.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Sistas! What's Up?
> 
> Wasn't on much Last Night, but My Pretty Wrap Sure Was!
> 
> It Stayed On! (Not that I'm a rough sleeper or anything).
> 
> I think I had it on backwards because it came un-tied.
> 
> But Stayed On!
> 
> I think I remembered this a.m. that the Tag goes in the Front (instead of the back) right?


 i put the tag in the back of my head like a bonnet. the scarf part should be over your face, and then you flip it back and tie it.


----------



## Brownie518

Charzboss said:


> http://public.fotki.com/HalleysCurls/our-clients/img00524.html
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/HalleysCurls/our-clients/halley3.html
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/HalleysCurls/our-clients/abhccc2.html
> 
> I love this!



 I think that style would look really cute on you!!!!


@Che, I tie my Wrap the same way!!


----------



## chebaby

is it bad that im secretly hoping that i get another afrodetangler in the mail by accident?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *is it bad that im secretly hoping that i get another afrodetangler in the mail by accident?*


 
It Just Shows the True Dimension of Your PJ-ism.....that's all and how deep and just how far reaching and diabolical it is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I put on my pretty wrap *like a gangsta*:


 
You Little _Thug Muffin_!  

See....I knew I nicknamed You PUSHA for a Good Reason!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> It Just Shows the True Dimension of Your PJ-ism.....that's all and how deep and just how far reaching and diabolical it is


 
see heres the thing. she told me she shipped it. but then she said she didnt and would send me an email when she does. then i get the box, now im waiting on an email, and then i'll wait on another box.
i know thats bad but .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i put the tag in the back of my head like a bonnet. the scarf part should be over your face, and then you flip it back and tie it.


 


Brownie518 said:


> I think that style would look really cute on you!!!!
> 
> 
> @Che, I tie my Wrap the same way!!


 
So, Is the Tie in the front or back? (On the Web-site) it is in the back. 

I tied my Tupac Style last night and it came untied.erplexed

HELP!


----------



## Chameleonchick

I received my pretty wrap order today, but one of my headband scarves are missing.  I called and emailed them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> see heres the thing. she told me she shipped it. but then she said she didnt and would send me an email when she does. then i get the box, now im waiting on an email, and then i'll wait on another box.
> i know thats bad but .


 
So, here's the thing

Would you send it back or keep it?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, Is the Tie in the front or back? (On the Web-site) it is in the back.
> 
> I tied my Tupac Style last night and it came untied.erplexed
> 
> HELP!


 
I put mine on like a regular scarf, tag to the back (the bonnet part) and i tie it in the back.

Thank you for my package mama t, ladies i got some jojoba butter, mama takes care of her chirren. Now i will use some of that tonight instead of my avocado butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I put mine on like a regular scarf, tag to the back (the bonnet part) *and i tie it in the back.*
> 
> *Thank you for my package mama t,* *ladies i got some jojoba butter*, mama takes care of her chirren. Now i will use some of that tonight instead of my avocado butter.


 
Awwwwww!  You're so Welcome.  Che & I Love It!  

It is really nice.

To the 1st Bolded:  That's how they showed it on the website.  I'll try it that way tonight.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, Is the Tie in the front or back? (On the Web-site) it is in the back.
> 
> I tied my Tupac Style last night and it came untied.erplexed
> 
> HELP!


 the tie should be in the back. when you put it on it should look like a veil(sp?) because the scarf will cover your face. when you flip it back you tie it in the back. mine never comes off at night but sometimes it moves up on the side over my ears and the little hairs right there get out of place.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, here's the thing
> 
> Would you send it back or keep it?


 first let me say that sometimes im not myself
now let me say i'd keep that thang. i know, i know, nobody pulls out the spanking smilie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I am getting _really_ antsy about using something totally up tomorrow.  I hope I use up something! 

I mixed corners of a couple DC Treatments together, so I will steam with those. 

And I might squeeze in a couple squirts of AO Island Naturals with them to try to use this up too.erplexed  

But it's going to take a minute.  Next week I may make a Cocktail with: HSR, WC and Island Naturals.  They are all Open. 

I will also try to use something up when I do my Co-Wash.  Either Jason Biotin or SE Luxury Moisturizing Conditioner.  Both of these are almost gone.  

Due to the Volume i.e. Heavy Stash:  Neither will be replaced right away, as I move on to other Conditioners Purchased for Co-washing.


----------



## chebaby

also yall know im not as bad as i thought. i pulled out all my cream leave ins and besides the afrodetangler i only have 11 leave ins. thats not that bad seeing as how 5 of them are kbb hair milks.


----------



## chebaby

im still waiting to use something up too. im still working on my ojon mist which may be gone in another week or so because i spray it everynight on my twists. 
i was gonna use some evoo on my hair tonight to do an overnight treatment because im gonna take these bad boys out and wear a puff tomorrow after i co wash. but i may use my vatika frosting since its almost gone. i dont know.

but i plan on taking out these twists
sleeping in oil
co washing my hair in the morning with trader joes tea tree conditioner(i hope it makes my scalp tingle)
the using afrodetangler and shea butter to moisturize and aloe vera gel to slick back the front
then on saturday i will deep condition, co wash, protein and twist.

to twist im gonna use afrodetangler as a leave in, shea amla as a moisturizer and ohm sweet hair pudding as the styler.
the style will be flat twits on the left side going to the right side and then just individual twists on the right side. im gonna try to make it so that some of the twists come a little in my face.

also i have been using jojoba oil and its very light. i dont know if i think it does anything. i mean coconut oil is light but i know that helps my hair and i love it but i dont know about jojoba.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I am getting really antsy about using something totally up tomorrow*. I hope I use up something!
> 
> I mixed corners of a couple DC Treatments together, so I will steam with those.
> 
> And I might squeeze in a couple squirts of AO Island Naturals with them to try to use this up too.erplexed
> 
> But it's going to take a minute. Next week I may make a Cocktail with: HSR, WC and Island Naturals. They are all Open.
> 
> I will also try to use something up when I do my Co-Wash. Either Jason Biotin or SE Luxury Moisturizing Conditioner. Both of these are almost gone.
> 
> Due to the Volume i.e. Heavy Stash: Neither will be replaced right away, as I move on to other Conditioners Purchased for Co-washing.


 
Me too, i didn't do well in the first part of this challenge so im going to do better in this part.



chebaby said:


> also yall know im not as bad as i thought. i pulled out all my cream leave ins and besides the afrodetangler i only have *11* *leave ins*. thats not that bad seeing as how 5 of them are kbb hair milks.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, here's the thing
> 
> Would you send it back or keep it?



She gonna send it to me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> first let me say that sometimes im not myself
> now *let me say i'd keep that thang*. i know, i know, nobody pulls out the spanking smilie.


 
Good Girl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Che*:  I am truly afraid to count all the Leave-In's, Conditioners, DC'ers and Reconstructors I have. 

So, that was very brave of you.

It was a little much, but not too, too excessive.


----------



## Shay72

I tried Qhemet's Honey Bush Tea Gel and it didn't lay down ish.  I do remember Qhem saying it has a light hold in her vendor's thread.  I do like the smell.  I think I will detangle and twist my hair for a twistout tomorrow.  This bunning is not hitting it right now because the demarcation line is sooooooooo obvious.

ETA--Oops I will not be detangling again I just did it on Tuesday.  I will detangle again on Saturday.


----------



## Brownie518

T, we are all afraid for you to count your products!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, we are all afraid for you to count your products!!!


 
That, My Friend, Will Not Be Happening!

But, I will use up a bunch of stuff before this year is out.  That's a Promise.


----------



## La Colocha

Ladies its Ms Aggie's Birthday today. Lets show our sister some Love.

Happy Birthday Ms. Aggie.


----------



## Americka

Aggie!​


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Girl, SWANG 'DEM BRAIDS IN THE AIR......AND SWANG 'EM LIKE YOU JUST DON'T CARE!

:reddancer::bday5:


----------



## chebaby

happy b-day aggie. enjoy it.

lol at Charz calling shot gun on a product that i hope to get by accident. yall are funny. see, thats why i stay on here like all day long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol at Charz calling shot gun on a product that i hope to get by accident. yall are funny. see, thats why i stay on here like all day long.


 
She Already told All of Us She's A Gangsta!  I wouldn't be surprised if she didn't Roll Up to DC and Take It!


----------



## chebaby

i know T. im scared lmao.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> She Already told All of Us She's A Gangsta! I wouldn't be surprised if she didn't Roll Up to DC and Take It!


 
Lmao, che you better lock your windows before you go to sleep. Charz gonna come up in there and take everything, gonna wake up with only a drop of conditoner and a footprint on the floor.


----------



## Shay72

Happy Birthday, Aggie!

Okay that didn't last long.  I twisted one section then took it down.  Slapped my hair in 4 plaits and I'm done .


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Happy Birthday, Aggie!
> 
> Okay that didn't last long. *I twisted one section then took it down.* Slapped my hair in 4 plaits and I'm done .


 
You didn't like the way it looked shay?


----------



## Charz

Happy Birthday Aggie!!!!


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> lol at Charz calling shot gun on a product that i hope to get by accident. yall are funny. see, thats why i stay on here like all day long.





IDareT'sHair said:


> She Already told All of Us She's A Gangsta!  I wouldn't be surprised if she didn't Roll Up to DC and Take It!





La Colocha said:


> Lmao, che you better lock your windows before you go to sleep. Charz gonna come up in there and take everything, gonna wake up with only a drop of conditoner and a footprint on the floor.


_
*Making special trip to DC*_


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> You didn't like the way it looked shay?


 
It's not about the way it looks because I don't wear my twists out.  I only twist to do twist outs.  I hope that make sense.  Anyways I wasn't giving it my all.  I had done 6 and they were so loose that I went back to do them again then I was like  and took them out .  I have to be in  the mood to do them but tonight wasn't it.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> It's not about the way it looks because I don't wear my twists out. I only twist to do twist outs. I hope that make sense. Anyways I wasn't giving it my all. I had done 6 and they were so loose that I went back to do them again then I was like  and took them out . *I have to be in the mood to do them but tonight wasn't it*.


 
Ok i see now, im just too lazy to do twists, it takes forever. Next time you do it try the twist and curl method, do twists with perm rods on the ends, i bet that would be a pretty style.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Ok i see now, im just too lazy to do twists, it takes forever. Next time you do it try the twist and curl method, do twists with perm rods on the ends, i bet that would be a pretty style.


 
That's exactly the way I do it and I always get compliments.  I love it!  I need to get in the habit of doing them again--I did it a lot during my 6 month stretch.


----------



## Brownie518

I just finished trying out my stuff from Verbena Custom on Etsy!! 
Everything smells so good!!! I used the Strawberry Coconut shea butter soap, the coconut lemongrass cream soap, and the lemon sugar buttercream body frosting (my favorite!!) HE had the nerve to go in the bathroom and use my soap!!! He loves it, though!  I will definitely be repurchasing from them. My skin is so soft and moisturized and I smell good enough to eat look!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY, AG!!!!
:blowkiss:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i know T. im scared lmao.*


 
Girl.......If You See A Prettywrap Tied Up Like Tupac and you Smell Some SheScentIt or Afroveda.........Run!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.......If You See A Prettywrap Tied Up Like Tupac and you Smell Some SheScentIt or Afroveda.........Run!


 
.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *My skin is so soft and moisturized and I smell good enough to eat* look!


 
Girl......Don't Be Giving 'Dat Man No Ideas..


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.......If You See A Prettywrap Tied Up Like Tupac and you *Smell Some SheScentIt or Afroveda*.........Run!






T, you are a mess!!!


----------



## Shay72

Che--I know I have way more than 11 butters/grease .

I'm really trying to be good on this restock and been thinking about what lasts a long time and what goes fast.  I remember LC talking about this. So on this restock I should probably only focus on cowash condishes and dcs.  Everything else lasts a looooooooooooong time .  What do ya'll think?


----------



## chebaby

u a mess. Charz, dont get no idea girl. remember who went to the bss with u girl


IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.......If You See A Prettywrap Tied Up Like Tupac and you Smell Some SheScentIt or Afroveda.........Run!


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah I probably should get some more leave in sprays too.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> u a mess. *Charz, dont get no idea girl. remember who went to the bss with u girl*


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Che--I know I have way more than 11 butters/grease .
> 
> I'm really trying to be good on this restock and been thinking about what lasts a long time and what goes fast. I remember LC talking about this. So on this restock I should probably only focus on cowash condishes and dcs. Everything else lasts a looooooooooooong time . What do ya'll think?


 
I think that is a good plan shay, I did not follow my own advice too well, i don't think i got enough. I know you get multiples so you should be good. You are very good at timing stuff and knowing what you will need. Im hoping to get that way too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Che--I know I have way more than 11 butters/grease .
> 
> I'm really trying to be good on this restock and been thinking about what lasts a long time and what goes fast. I remember LC talking about this. So on this restock I should probably only focus on cowash condishes and dcs. Everything else lasts a looooooooooooong time . What do ya'll think?


 
That's what I'm saying:  She really isn't too bad with her leave-ins.  Although, IK to alot of folx 11 sounds  (but we know it really isn't that bad).

I think your idea to build up your co-wash conditioners and DC's is a solid plan. 

What do you normally use for your co-washes?  

Do you have several different ones or the same kind?


----------



## chebaby

La and Shay i agree with yall. see i know i dont need anymore leave ins because im comfortable with what i have now. i dont need deep conditioners, co wash conditioners, oils. what i dont feel comfortable with are my moisturizers. my all time fave moisturizers that i cant live without are shea butter, kbb hair cream and afroveda she amla cream. i have all of them but i feel like i dont have enough even though i know i do. thats my problem. also i feel like even though i have plenty of stylers, i need another jar of JC twists and lock because i love it and the little 4oz jar will go fast because i know i will keep using it left and right. but its so exspensive.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's what I'm saying: She really isn't too bad with her leave-ins. Although, IK to alot of folx 11 sounds  (but we know it really isn't that bad).
> 
> I think your idea to build up your co-wash conditioners and DC's is a solid plan.
> 
> What do you normally use for your co-washes?
> 
> Do you have several different ones or the same kind?


 
I will rotate through:

Moisturizing--Hairveda's Most 24/7, Oyin's Honey Hemp, Hairveda's Amala Cream Rinse, Jasmine's Shea Butter Cream Rinse, TJ's Nourish Spa

Protein--Mill Creek's Biotin & Keratin; Hairveda's Moist Pro, Coconut Milk

Other--Mill Creek's Henna, Shikai Everday Conditioner, Shikai Henna Gold

I am so happy to see how much I have cut down.


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait to get home tonight and take out these twists. all week i havent even thought about having my hands in my hair because i know its twisted. but today i just cant pry my hands away.
today in the car i had to do a twist over with a sample of miss jessie baby buttercream i had in my purse and i can still smell that stuff on my hand. mind you have have washed my hands at least 3 times today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I will rotate through:
> 
> Moisturizing--Hairveda's Most 24/7, Oyin's Honey Hemp, Hairveda's Amala Cream Rinse, Jasmine's Shea Butter Cream Rinse, TJ's Nourish Spa
> 
> Protein--Mill Creek's Biotin & Keratin; Hairveda's Moist Pro, Coconut Milk
> 
> Other--Mill Creek's Henna, Shikai Everday Conditioner, Shikai Henna Gold
> 
> *I am so happy to see how much I have cut down.*


 
Me Too!  You really have.

Your List Looks Great Shay!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.......If You See A Prettywrap Tied Up Like Tupac and you Smell Some SheScentIt or Afroveda.........Run!


----------



## La Colocha

I thought about this long and hard, but im not going to get a steamer I know i know but I don't *need* it. Its about what i need right now and not what i want. This may change in the future but for now im not getting one. * marine crawls out of thread*.


----------



## Shay72

I may not be big on eating chocolate but I do love the way Afroveda's Cocolatte Mask and Qhemet's Cocoa & Detangling Ghee smell .

I have been sealing with Afroveda's Shea Amla Whipped Butter Cream for 2 days and I'm thinking it will be a keeper.  But ya'll know I love butters.  Frankincense & Myrrh smells like nada to me.  Seriously though I don't think you can go wrong with shea & amla.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i cant wait to get home tonight and take out these twists*. all week i havent even thought about having my hands in my hair because i know its twisted. but today i just cant pry my hands away.
> today in the car i had to do a twist over with a sample of miss jessie baby buttercream i had in my purse and i can still smell that stuff on my hand. mind you have have washed my hands at least 3 times today.


 
IK How you feel Che. 

I can't wait to get home from work tomorrow and start on my Hair. 

Hair Days are so exciting!  I Don't know what it is.  

To be at one with your Hair.  I can't wait until I have healthy hair.  

I will be Outta Control.(I'm telling ya'll now).......

I Just Hope I use up a couple of things tomorrow in the process.erplexed


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> I thought about this long and hard, but im not going to get a steamer I know i know but I don't *need* it. Its about what i need right now and not what i want. This may change in the future but for now im not getting one. * marine crawls out of thread*.


_
*Puts car in reverse, tightens Pretty Wrap and starts heading to LC's place*_


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I may not be big on eating chocolate but I do love the way Afroveda's Cocolatte Mask and Qhemet's Cocoa & Detangling Ghee smell .
> 
> I have been sealing with Afroveda's Shea Amla Whipped Butter Cream for 2 days and I'm thinking it will be a keeper. But ya'll know I love butters. *Frankincense & Myrrh smells like nada to me*. Seriously though I don't think you can go wrong with shea & amla.


 
That is exactly what mine smells like, nothing, but it is some good stuff though, i will give it that.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> _*Puts car in reverse, tightens Pretty Wrap and starts heading to LC's place*_


 
Oh ****  *packs bag and runs to the nearest bomb shelter*  you gotta catch me first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I thought about this long and hard, but im not going to get a steamer I know i know but I don't *need* it. Its about what i need right now and not what i want. This may change in the future but for now im not getting one. * marine crawls out of thread*.


 
No Worries.  We'll (*I'll*) Just continue to tell you Every Chance I Get, how wonderful it really is.  And what you are missing.

Seriously:  Put it on Your April "Wish-List" you may change your mind come Spring.

_*it's amazing*:lovedrool:_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> No Worries. We'll (*I'll*) Just continue to tell you Every Chance I Get, how wonderful it really is. And what you are missing.
> 
> Seriously: Put it on Your April "Wish-List" you may change your mind come Spring.
> 
> _*it's amazing*:lovedrool:_


 
I know, but i got a feeling, something is telling me to hold on to my money a little tighter. This is not just with hair things but with everything. So im going to chill for a while and see what's up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I know, but i got a feeling, something is telling me to hold on to my money a little tighter. This is not just with hair things but with everything. So im going to chill for a while and see what's up.


 
Smart Decision.  But it won't hurt anything to add it to your list. 

Maybe when Sprang rolls around, Thangs will be feeling a little bit better to you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

All day tomorrow, IK I'll be watching the clock.  So, I can come home and get started on my Hair.


----------



## cherepikr

La Colocha said:


> I thought about this long and hard, but im not going to get a steamer I know i know but I don't *need* it. Its about what i need right now and not what i want. This may change in the future but for now im not getting one. * marine crawls out of thread*.



I'm like you, LC.  I won't be getting a steamer for a while.  It's just not in the budget right now.


----------



## chebaby

totally off topic. but do you ladies talk to people when they are on the phone? i dont do this, i think its rude. i mean im on the phone with my mom having a serious convo and up walks this dude at work and tries to start a convo with me. im steady looking at him like i know you see me on the phone but he just keeps talking and laughing and all kinds of crap. so i say "i know you see me on the phone" he gets mad and walks away. i mean, have people gone retarted?


----------



## Brownie518

Charzboss said:


> _
> *Puts car in reverse, tightens Pretty Wrap and starts heading to LC's place*_





La Colocha said:


> Oh ****  *packs bag and runs to the nearest bomb shelter*  you gotta catch me first.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> totally off topic. but do you ladies talk to people when they are on the phone? i dont do this, i think its rude. i mean im on the phone with my mom having a serious convo and up walks this dude at work and tries to start a convo with me. im steady looking at him like i know you see me on the phone but he just keeps talking and laughing and all kinds of crap. so i say "i know you see me on the phone" he gets mad and walks away. i mean, have people gone retarted?



 That gets on my last nerve, too, Che!!! And they always get an attitude like they're not the rude ones!!


----------



## Aggie

La Colocha said:


> Ladies its Ms Aggie's Birthday today. Lets show our sister some Love.
> 
> Happy Birthday Ms. Aggie.


 



Americka said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Aggie!​


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, SWANG 'DEM BRAIDS IN THE AIR......AND SWANG 'EM LIKE YOU JUST DON'T CARE!
> 
> :reddancer::bday5:


 


chebaby said:


> happy b-day aggie. enjoy it.
> 
> lol at Charz calling shot gun on a product that i hope to get by accident. yall are funny. see, thats why i stay on here like all day long.


 


Shay72 said:


> Happy Birthday, Aggie!
> 
> Okay that didn't last long. I twisted one section then took it down. Slapped my hair in 4 plaits and I'm done .


 


Charzboss said:


> Happy Birthday Aggie!!!!


 


Brownie518 said:


> I just finished trying out my stuff from Verbena Custom on Etsy!!
> Everything smells so good!!! I used the Strawberry Coconut shea butter soap, the coconut lemongrass cream soap, and the lemon sugar buttercream body frosting (my favorite!!) HE had the nerve to go in the bathroom and use my soap!!! He loves it, though!  I will definitely be repurchasing from them. My skin is so soft and moisturized and I smell good enough to eat look!
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, AG!!!!
> :blowkiss:


 
Wow, now this is amazing to come in here and find all this love everywhere. LC you are a trip and I love you. I am so overwhelmed with  right now I can hardly speak. 

Thank you so much ladies. I really love this lttle group of women in this thread. Thank you for having me as part of your warm and wonderful team even though I don't post an aweful lot in it.

I pray that you all grow long, thick, luscious locks down to your butts and beyond.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

TGIF Ladies!  It's insanely early, and don't ask me what I am doing up? 

Prettywrap still in place (amazing:notworthy).  

Just wanted to wish everybody a good day at work, school etc..... and let's get ready for the Weekend!

It's storming here (has rained all night) -- can't wait to come home and enjoy all things hair.  

Have a Good One.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> TGIF Ladies!* It's insanely early, and don't ask me what I am doing up*?
> 
> Prettywrap still in place (amazing:notworthy).
> 
> Just wanted to wish everybody a good day at work, school etc..... and let's get ready for the Weekend!
> 
> It's storming here (has rained all night) -- can't wait to come home and enjoy all things hair.
> 
> Have a Good One.


 
I was going to say, you beat me up out the bed. Goodmorning ladies, its friday, but my wash day is going to be tommorrow. I have to work tommorrow so, i had to put it back a day. I like the jojoba butter that mama t sent me. I almost like it better than my avocado butter. I can use the jojoba to seal and the avocado for dc's. The jojoba reminds me of hairveda's green tea butter in terms of softness and how it feels when applied to the hair. Tonight i will probably do the same as last, use ytcu leave in and seal with jojoba butter. The temp outside is getting lower and lower so i have to make sure to keep my hair moisturized.

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Charz

Not feeling too well today, so I skipped out on work!

I got some Jane Carter Twist and Lock from ebay. I used some of my accumulated ebay bucks! Thanks for enabling me Chebaby!


----------



## chebaby

lmao. i think you will love it. when i first saw it i was like "this aint gonna work". becase its si light and thin. like ashlii amala with hold lol. i love it though.


----------



## Shay72

I just remembered I have Monday & Tuesday off ! I am excited about that.  I do have to work tonight for a little bit.

I was looking at my stash again and I'm thinking I will not purchase any cowash condishes for my restock.  I think I am good .  For restock I will get dc's, spray leave in, and cassia.


----------



## chebaby

ok i need to email hairveda because i dont have my package. and because the email i got didnt say who it was from i need to make sure it wasnt from afrodetangler. if it was from hairveda they say it was delivered yesterday but i dont have it and the PO doesnt have it either.


----------



## chebaby

also i used my afrodetangler today and it seems my hair is drying frizzy and not as soft as im used to. i used shea butter and olive oil on top of it. we will see....


----------



## Aggie

Shay72 said:


> I may not be big on eating chocolate but I do love the way Afroveda's Cocolatte Mask and Qhemet's Cocoa & Detangling Ghee smell .
> 
> I have been sealing with Afroveda's Shea Amla Whipped Butter Cream for 2 days and I'm thinking it will be a keeper. But ya'll know I love butters. Frankincense & Myrrh smells like nada to me. Seriously though I don't think you can go wrong with shea & amla.


 
Speaking of Afroveda products, I just got an email from www.honeyfig.com stating that they are carrying the their products and Komaza Care products as well. 

I like sites that I can use to get multi brand products from to reduce shipping charges. I may now be looking more into these 2 brands. 

I am not sure if I will be purchasing any of them just yet, but I will certainly do some research on them now that I can find them in one place. 

*Question:*

Ladies who use Afroveda and Komaza Care products, which conditioners and moisturizers do they have that really moisturizesvery well and which ones has great strengthening properties?


----------



## Aggie

Charzboss said:


> _*Puts car in reverse, tightens Pretty Wrap and starts heading to LC's place*_


 




La Colocha said:


> Oh **** *packs bag and runs to the nearest bomb shelter* you gotta catch me first.


----------



## chebaby

ok my hair is dry now and its soft so i guess afrodetangler is a keeper, until i run out lol.


----------



## chebaby

Aggie said:


> Speaking of Afroveda products, I just got an email from www.honeyfig.com stating that they are carrying the their products and Komaza Care products as well.
> 
> I like sites that I can use to get multi brand products from to reduce shipping charges. I may now be looking more into these 2 brands.
> 
> I am not sure if I will be purchasing any of them just yet, but I will certainly do some research on them now that I can find them in one place.
> 
> *Question:*
> 
> Ladies who use Afroveda and Komaza Care products, which conditioners and moisturizers do they have that really moisturizesvery well and which ones has great strengthening properties?


 i've never used komaza but the ashlii amala conditioner by afroveda is amazing. it makes my hair so soft and strong which i love because i have really fine strands.


----------



## Brownie518

If anyone wants to order from shea n more, there's a coupon:


Save $10 	
Simply spend $50 or more (excluding tax, shipping & handling) on the website and use coupon code 10offoktober to receive $10 off your order!! This coupon is transferrable but cannot be combined with any other offer.  Use as many times as you order during the validity time period.  Void where prohibited, this coupon has no monetary values.

Offer Expires: October 31, 2009


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Home Now.  Under my Heat Cap with EVOO.  I will do that for about 30-45 minutes, Reconstruct and then DC.

Ahhhhhh TGIF !


----------



## chebaby

i did that lat night T. i didnt use heat, just slept in it and when i woke up my hair was soooo soft.
the trader joes tea tree conditioner made my hair so soft and it made detangling a breeze but my scalp didnt tingle at all. i was really looking forward to feeling all cool and tingly.
ETA: i cant wait to re-twist my hair tomorrow. i love having my hair out but until i find a head band that doesnt give me a head ache id rather have my hair in twists. plus, i looked so darn cute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I just remembered I have Monday & Tuesday off ! I am excited about that.* I do have to work tonight for a little bit.
> 
> I was looking at my stash again and *I'm thinking I will not purchase any cowash condishes for my restock. I think I am good . For restock I will get dc's, spray leave in, and cassia.*


 
1st Bolded:  I am too Jelly!

2nd Bolded:  It's good to analyze and re-evaluate your needs Shay.  

I am shadowing you and La to see how you are revamping your approach to your Stashes.  

Hopefully, by Spring, I will also have mine down to a Science.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i did that lat night T.* i didnt use heat, just slept in it and when i woke up my hair was soooo soft.
> the trader joes tea tree conditioner made my hair so soft and it made detangling a breeze but my scalp didnt tingle at all. i was really looking forward to feeling all cool and tingly.
> ETA: i cant wait to re-twist my hair tomorrow. i love having my hair out but until i find a head band that doesnt give me a head ache id rather have my hair in twists. *plus, i looked so darn cute*.


 

The HOT is feeling really good.  And it's all cold & rainy.  

I am making a Pot of Chai Tea to sip on.  

Ooo...Umm...Emm...And Thanks for telling us how you looked Cute in Your Twists & also for being so Modest about it.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i did that lat night T. i didnt use heat, just slept in it and when i woke up my hair was soooo soft.
> the trader joes tea tree conditioner made my hair so soft and it made detangling a breeze but my scalp didnt tingle at all. i was really looking forward to feeling all cool and tingly.
> ETA: i cant wait to re-twist my hair tomorrow. i love having my hair out but until i find a head band that doesnt give me a head ache id rather have my hair in twists. *plus, i looked so darn cute*.



........I know you did, girl!!!


----------



## chebaby

thanx T and Brownie. i just thought yall would wanna know


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> 1st Bolded: I am too *Jelly!*
> 
> 2nd Bolded: It's good to analyze and re-evaluate your needs Shay.
> 
> I am shadowing you and La to see how you are revamping your approach to your Stashes.
> 
> Hopefully, by Spring, I will also have mine down to a Science.


 hahahaha this reminds me when i was younger i used to say jellyocity. dont know where i got that from.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thanx T and Brownie. i just thought yall would wanna know*


 
Girl........You Know We Did!

_*i can't wait to get my groove on, i'm fittna be outta control, 

ya'll wait until next year, imma be "all kinds" of cute*_


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> If anyone wants to order from shea n more, there's a coupon:
> 
> 
> Save $10
> Simply spend $50 or more (excluding tax, shipping & handling) on the website and use coupon code 10offoktober to receive $10 off your order!! This coupon is transferrable but cannot be combined with any other offer. Use as many times as you order during the validity time period. Void where prohibited, this coupon has no monetary values.
> 
> Offer Expires: October 31, 2009


 
Dear lawd jeezus nooooooooo



Aggie said:


> Speaking of Afroveda products, I just got an email from www.honeyfig.com stating that they are carrying the their products and Komaza Care products as well.
> 
> I like sites that I can use to get multi brand products from to reduce shipping charges. I may now be looking more into these 2 brands.
> 
> I am not sure if I will be purchasing any of them just yet, but I will certainly do some research on them now that I can find them in one place.
> 
> *Question:*
> 
> Ladies who use Afroveda and *Komaza Care products*, which conditioners and moisturizers do they have that really moisturizesvery well and which ones has great strengthening properties?


 
I use the califa care set and i love the califa care conditioner its very moisturizing.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Dear lawd jeezus nooooooooo
> .



 Sorry, La. I saw you up in that thread so I figured I'd let you know.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Sorry, La. I saw you up in that thread so I figured I'd let you know.


 
Thanks ms b but im gonna have to pass, its just the way it is. I know i don't need it *cries*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.....I Finished up my Jason Biotin (for my Co-Wash) Bottle Cut Open, Scraped Out and In Trash.

Also the DC Treatment I mixed together of 2 different DC Treatments.  Jar in Trash.

I am getting under the dryer now.  Will use Up 1 Vial of Fermodyl 619.  

It Felt good to rid myself of those two items tonight.  It can only go up from here.  

Countdown to _Product Use-Up _is Under Way. 

From Now until 12-31 it's Onnnn Ya'll..................

Next Down:  Bits & Pieces of various opened AO Conditioners.  

Will either be used up for co-washing or DC'ing.


----------



## Brownie518

Good for you, T!! This past week I used the last of my Shescentit Scalp Spritz. I have been using the Tea Spritz from Njoi, which I am loving, so I won't repurchase shescentit  just yet. I'll wait for a sale. I also finished a small bottle of PM The Conditioner, but I have more of that in the stash. Later tonight, I'll finish my Garnier Sleek & Shine serum but I'll hit up Walmart for some more after work on Sunday morning. 
I'm going to try and use up my Hello Hydration and Butter Treat tonight. I have another Butter Treat in the stash, though. I love the HH but I'll wait until I finish up some of these other conditioners I have here. I have to get to work on my Elucence MB.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.....I Finished up my Jason Biotin (for my Co-Wash) Bottle Cut Open, Scraped Out and In Trash.
> 
> Also the DC Treatment I mixed together of 2 different DC Treatments. Jar in Trash.
> 
> I am getting under the dryer now. Will use Up 1 Vial of Fermodyl 619.
> 
> It Felt good to rid myself of those two items tonight. It can only go up from here.
> 
> Countdown to _Product Use-Up _is Under Way.
> 
> From Now until 12-31 it's Onnnn Ya'll..................
> 
> Next Down: Bits & Pieces of various opened AO Conditioners.
> 
> Will either be used up for co-washing or DC'ing.


 
Good job t, keep using up that stuff. I know it can be a slow process somtimes but hang in there. It feels good using things up. Actually throwing an empty container away is bliss.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Good for you, T!! This past week I used the last of my Shescentit Scalp Spritz. I have been using the Tea Spritz from Njoi, which I am loving, so I won't repurchase shescentit just yet. I'll wait for a sale. I also finished a small bottle of PM The Conditioner, but I have more of that in the stash. Later tonight, I'll finish my Garnier Sleek & Shine serum but I'll hit up Walmart for some more after work on Sunday morning.
> I'm going to try and use up my Hello Hydration and Butter Treat tonight. I have another Butter Treat in the stash, though. I love the HH but I'll wait until I finish up some of these other conditioners I have here. I have to get to work on my Elucence MB.


 
Keep it up ms. b your doing so well. Get to that elucence, i love that stuff.

Ot: Freezing overnight and snow in the forecast I am hoping that we get a few more weeks in before the snow comes but its so cold out.. *Crosses fingers and toes.*


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Keep it up ms. b your doing so well. Get to that elucence, i love that stuff.
> 
> Ot: Freezing overnight and snow in the forecast I am hoping that we get a few more weeks in before the snow comes but its so cold out.. *Crosses fingers and toes.*



I can't  believe the weather where you are!! It was 70 something here in Upstate NY today. A little rainy, though, but nice temperature. Sorry to hear that!!!


----------



## chebaby

it was nice today in the DMV too. tomorrow i think its supposed to rain though. i can not wait to get home tonight. i just wanna moisturize my hair and hop in bed. i dont have anything planned for this weekend either so i guess i'll just do my hair and be on here most of the day.

can i tell yall about my dream last night?
ok, so i must have commited some king of crime with my hot pink blow dryer becasue there were police men and dogs in my back yard. i needed to hide inside but my shea amla butter was outside. so i run outside to get it and the damn dog try to get me. the police had the dog on a leash(sp?) but he wasnt holding it tight enough and the thing came after me. so im running to the door and the dog almost get me but it fell down the steps so i get away. when i get through the door my blow dryer is on the floor and i grab it before the police man sees it.
the end.

dont know why i had that dream but i got something to eat last night and there was a police man in there so maybe that had something to do with it lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Deleted Double Post-----------------


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> it was nice today in the DMV too. tomorrow i think its supposed to rain though. i can not wait to get home tonight. i just wanna moisturize my hair and hop in bed. i dont have anything planned for this weekend either so i guess i'll just do my hair and be on here most of the day.
> 
> can i tell yall about my dream last night?
> ok, so i must have sommited some king of crime with my hot pink blow dryer becasue there were police men and dogs in my back yard.* i needed to hid inside but my shea amla butter was outside*. so i run outside to get it and the damn dog try to get me. the police had the dog on a leash(sp?) but he wasnt holding it tight enough and the thing came after me. so im running to the door and the dog almost get me but it fell down the steps so i get away. when i get through the door my blow dryer is on the floor and i grab it before the police man sees it.
> the end.
> 
> dont know why i had that dream but i got something to eat last night and there was a police man in there so maybe that had something to do with it lol.


 
I would have went out to get it too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> can i tell yall about my dream last night?
> ok, *so i must have sommited some king of crime with my hot pink blow dryer becasue there were police men and dogs in my back yard.* i needed to hid inside but my shea amla butter was outside. so i run outside to get it and the damn dog try to get me. the police had the dog on a leash(sp?) but he wasnt holding it tight enough and the thing came after me. so im running to the door and the dog almost get me but it fell down the steps so i get away. when i get through the door my blow dryer is on the floor and i grab it before the police man sees it.
> the end.
> 
> dont know why i had that dream but i got something to eat last night and there was a police man in there so maybe that had something to do with it lol.


 
 Girl, Prolly because we were Clowning Around Last Night 

Talking about that _Tupac aka Gangsta' Product Stealin' CharzB_ coming after you & your Detangler


----------



## chebaby

hahahahaha T, i didnt even think of that. you might be right lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Olive Oil HOT Was a Real Hit!  It Felt Great!  I feel like I could do one of those errrr Week. That "could" actually qualify as a Staple HOT. 

Too bad I have so many oilz.erplexed  

Imma really start using up alot of those and won't replace this.  I could actually see myself just having one or two for my HOT's.

Now.....If I could just figure out which 2


----------



## chebaby

for me im starting to think my hair loves evoo more than any other oil, even more than coconut oil. but like you T, i have so many oils.
im thinking about adding grapeseed oil to some conditioners but i dont know. i have no idea what else to use it for.


----------



## Shay72

It feels good to be home--well I've been home bout an 1 hour or more but been catching up-- and Imma bout to slap some vatika frosting in my hair for overnight.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> *It feels good to be home*--well I've been home bout an 1 hour or more but been catching up-- and Imma bout to slap some vatika frosting in my hair for overnight.


 
Girl yes it does.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> for me im starting to think my hair loves evoo more than any other oil, even more than coconut oil. but like you T, i have so many oils.
> im thinking about adding *grapeseed oil* to some conditioners but i dont know. i have no idea what else to use it for.


 

For Me:  That will be a "Summer" Oil.  It's extremely lightweight and I really like the Consistency.

Che:  So, Did you Decide whether you liked the Jojoba Oil?  I have that one to.  I will get around to it.  

Most of Mine are open (except the Apricot Kernel Oilerplexed) 

i.e. Jojoba, Avacado, Sweet Almond, Soy, EVOO, EVCO, Macadamia Nut.  

I was adding them when I was mixing up Pre-Poos and things.


----------



## Shay72

I am a bit drained but I am looking forward to doing my hair tomorrow.  One thing I have gotta get is a more comfortable chair to sit in while I am steaming.  I am so uncomfortable and I really felt it the last time I steamed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Forgot to report:  I used up a Black and Bossie All Natural Hair and Scalp Treatment i.e. Grease.  

This will definitely be a "Staple" Grease for Me. (Thanks Charmtreese).

Love this stuff.  I cannot believe I've used a 8oz Jar this quick, because it only takes a little. 

It Feels Good.  

And it Smells Good.

So, I guess I am plugging right along on the Use Up Trail.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I am a bit drained but I am looking forward to doing my hair tomorrow. *One thing I have gotta get is a more comfortable chair to sit in while I am steaming*. I am so uncomfortable and I really felt it the last time I steamed.


 
You can find a cheap and in good condition chair at goodwill. The bigger your city is the better the stuff. I need one too but its to replace my computer chair. I stumbled across some stuff  one time they were hiding in the back. They had all kind of nice chairs, sofas , desks ect.

Eta: some things still even had the price tag on it. Like if its damaged in shipping at furniture stores minor flaws they give that stuff away to goodwill.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Forgot to report: I used up a Black and Bossie All Natural Hair and Scalp Treatment i.e. Grease.
> 
> This will definitely be a "Staple" Grease for Me. (Thanks Charmtreese).
> 
> Love this stuff. I cannot believe I've used a 8oz Jar this quick, because it only takes a little.
> 
> It Feels Good. And it Smells Good.
> 
> So, I guess I am plugging right along on the Use Up Trail.


 
Go t go. Your doing great. Umm do you have the ingredients I just want a peek..


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Go t go. Your doing great. Umm do you have the ingredients I just want a peek..




oke:.......


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> oke:.......


 
What??? What you shakin your head for. lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Umm do you have the ingredients I just want a peek..


 
_Black & Bossie All Natural Hair & Scalp Oil: 

Aloe Vera, Biotin, Vitamins B5, A & E, Bee Pollen, Jojoba Oil, RNA, Wheat Germ, Hydrolized Protein, Cystin, 
Keratin and other natural ingredients in a natural base._


----------



## Shay72

Aggie said:


> Speaking of Afroveda products, I just got an email from www.honeyfig.com stating that they are carrying the their products and Komaza Care products as well.
> 
> I like sites that I can use to get multi brand products from to reduce shipping charges. I may now be looking more into these 2 brands.
> 
> I am not sure if I will be purchasing any of them just yet, but I will certainly do some research on them now that I can find them in one place.
> 
> *Question:*
> 
> Ladies who use Afroveda and Komaza Care products, which conditioners and moisturizers do they have that really moisturizesvery well and which ones has great strengthening properties?


 
Thanks for this post Aggie! They have Darcy's too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> oke:.......


 
Yeah Brownie:  She can Take a Peek!  It sounds like quite a bit of "protein"erplexed  But I love Protein.



La Colocha said:


> What??? What you shakin your head for. lol


 
You ai'rigt....Girl, _don't pay no 'tention to her_!


----------



## Americka

chebaby said:


> for me im starting to think my hair loves evoo more than any other oil, even more than coconut oil. but like you T, i have so many oils.
> im thinking about adding grapeseed oil to some conditioners but i dont know. i have no idea what else to use it for.



I love grapeseed oil! IMO, HOTs using the oil are fabulous. I've used it to seal in moisture. And I've also added it to conditioners.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> What??? What you shakin your head for. lol





IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah Brownie:  She can Take a Peek!  It sounds like quite a bit of "protein"erplexed  But I love Protein.
> 
> 
> 
> You ai'rigt....Girl, _don't pay no 'tention to her_!





La, its a great product!! I love grease and this is one of my faves!! I mainly use this and Njoi Herbal Hairdress.  Next is my Natural Oasis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> La, its a great product!! I love grease and this is one of my faves!! I mainly use this and Njoi Herbal Hairdress.  Next is my Natural Oasis.


 
Um Hm.  Tryina Clean it Up Now

Seriously:  It's Nice.  Lightweight and a Generous Amount.  

So, If you have an Affinity for Jarred "Grease" this is a very nice one. 

Uh.. Brownie?? Ain't It?


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> La, its a great product!! I love grease and this is one of my faves!! I mainly use this and Njoi Herbal Hairdress.  *Next is my Natural Oasis*.


 
Ohh, i love that grease. My mom said she couldn't find it anymore, that the store she went to stopped selling it. That company could go so far but it seems like they are slacking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> *I love grapeseed oil!* IMO, HOTs using the oil are fabulous. I've used it to seal in moisture. And I've also added it to conditioners.


 
IA:  It's very nice.  I will definitely repurchase this oil during the warmer weather.

I Have to Pull Out the Big Guns Now because the temperature is dropping daily.  

Tomorrow it is only suppose to be in the mid 50's 

So Right Now for the next 5-6 months, For Me:  The Heavier the Better.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Ohh, i love that grease. My mom said she couldn't find it anymore, that the store she went to stopped selling it. That company could go so far but it seems like they are slacking.



So true! I was heated when they stopped selling on their site. I get mine from Payne's Beauty Supply. I'm going to get the 3pack next time.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Um Hm.  Tryina Clean it Up Now*
> 
> Seriously:  It's Nice.  Lightweight and a Generous Amount.
> 
> So, If you have an Affinity for Jarred "Grease" this is a very nice one.
> 
> Uh.. Brownie?? Ain't It?



 ...


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> IA:  It's very nice.  I will definitely repurchase this oil during the warmer weather.
> 
> I Have to Pull Out the Big Guns Now because the temperature is dropping daily.
> 
> Tomorrow it is only suppose to be in the mid 50's
> 
> So Right Now for the next 5-6 months, For Me:  The Heavier the Better.



Well, we've been in the low 90s for about three days and I am beyond ready for a cold front. It was so humid that I "phony ponied" all week. I'm curious - what "heavier" oils are you using?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> Well, we've been in the *low 90s* for about three days and I am beyond ready for a cold front. It was so humid that I "phony ponied" all week. I'm curious - what "heavier" oils are you using?


 
low 90's what 'dat?

La Colocha:  Would You Tell Her?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> So true! I was heated when they stopped selling on their site. I get mine from Payne's Beauty Supply. *I'm going to get the 3pack next time.*


 
Take Note Ya'll: Typical PJ Move (at Bolded)....

So...Why You Gotta Get a 3 Pack?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> low 90's what 'dat?
> 
> La Colocha: Would You Tell Her?


 
Girl 90's, i don't think that we will ever see that again. That's like a myth. An old wivestale.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Take Note Ya'll: Typical PJ Move (at Bolded)....
> 
> So...Why You Gotta Get a 3 Pack?


 
I don't blame her for that one. That stuff can become extinct any day now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> *I'm curious - what "heavier" oils are you using?*


 
Sorry Americka:  Girl, I Got Caught up on that 90 Degree Weather.

EVOO, EVCO, Wheat Germ, Organic Soy, Sweet Almond, Avacado, Jojoba, Vitamin E and probably Apricot Kernel.  

I haven't opened that yet, so I am _unsure of the consistency_.

Macadamia Nut is very light as well.  So, I put that in the same category as the Grapeseed and put it away for now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I don't blame her for that one. *That stuff can become extinct any day now.*


 
You Know I'm Messing with Her about that.  In that case, I'd get 3 - 3 Packs

_*jk* *jk* jk*_

I'm tryna' overcome those Urges..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Americka:*  Would you use VF as a HOT?  btw:  Did yours ever arrive?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Take Note Ya'll: Typical PJ Move (at Bolded)....
> 
> So...Why You Gotta Get a 3 Pack?





			
				La Colocha;9040456
I don't blame her for that one. [B said:
			
		

> That stuff can become extinct any day now[/B].



Exactly!! I can only find two places online that carry it and I use it up pretty quickly. I used to order the multipacks from their site, too. 
So, there, T!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Exactly!! I can only find two places online that carry it and I use it up pretty quickly. I used to order the multipacks from their site, too.
> So, there, T!!!


 
Ms. B:  I SAID I Was _>>Here<<_  Girl, I am right there with you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Some Interesting Reading for Charzboss:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=407720


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ms. B:  I SAID I Was _>>Here<<_  Girl, I am right there with you.




 I know you are. 

I'll see ya'll tomorrow. I need to do some laundry.


----------



## La Colocha

Goodmorning ladies, later today i will be doing

A hot prepoo with- yes to carrots mud mask and afroveda hibicus hair oil infusion.

Then washing with taliah waajid stimulating herbal cleanser which is a clarifier.

Then deep conditioning with the rest of ashlii mama t sent me, that will be used up today.

Follow up with a moisturizing dc butter mix and then moisturize and seal with tw mist and jojoba butter and put my hair in 4 plaits. I am feeling this jojoba butter alot. Everyone have a good day im off to work.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Some Interesting Reading for Charzboss:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=407720




I ain't putting dead body juice in my head!


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> I ain't putting dead body juice in my head!


 


I didn't even click on the link yet but based on this response I'm thinking "what in the hail???".

Today is gonna be a hair all day day just cuz I can .  So vatika frosting has been in my hair all night with a plastic cap and pretty wrap.  I had to go down to my car with the pretty wrap on.  I'm in drink a gallon of water a day challenge and I needed my water .  Anyways I will be putting my heat cap on for bout an hour.  Then I will slap some dc on for 50-11 hours ,steam, then when wash out and follow with a tea rinse. I will do the heat cap again then rinse out.  Follow with a cowash with HE Hydralicious.  Rinse out then drown my hair in some hydrasilica and detangle.  Seal with ACV rinse and cold water rinse.  Follow up with some Alba leave in, Hairveda's WBC, and seal with cocasta.  Plait it up and let it airdry.

I'm contemplating doing a flexirod set on Monday--dayummmm I don't have any papers--I still may do it.  We shall see. Gotta go cuz I'm starving.  I need to make some breakfast.


----------



## Charz

I've got henna on my hair right now!


----------



## Shay72

Oops I forgot I need to try a new moisturizer so it will be Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion or Darcy's Transitioning Creme.


----------



## Shay72

Shoot I forgot I need to wash my hair too so I will use Nunulove Handmades Flower & Honey shampoo before I dc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I ain't putting dead body juice in my head!


 
Hey...You mentioned contemplating doing it. 

So, I just want to make sure you consider all the probable factors involved to help you with your decision.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey...You mentioned contemplating doing it.
> 
> So, I just want to make sure you consider all the probable factors involved to help you with your decision.



Lol, I just wanted yalls opinion! I wasn't contemplating nothing!


----------



## chebaby

last night i had to scratch my scalp because it was full of flakes in the front and i put some jojoba oil on my scalp. today my scalp is not dry and im sitting here with some oyin honey hemp in my hair. im like Shay, this will be an all day hair day lol. im sitting here watching this frankie and neffie crap. the make me sick but i cant tun away.


----------



## chebaby

T, i think i like the jojoba oil for my scary scalp lmao.

and speaking of grease, siiiiggghhhhh, i might have to give in and get some for my scalp this winter. i hate grease but like yall, i did love the natural oasis grease. i might just take a little of the jojoba butter T sent me and mix it with some oils like coconut, jojoba and evoo for my scalp. i think thats the only butter i have that will be good for the scalp. shea, macadamia, almond ect... may be too heavy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, i think i like the jojoba oil for my scary scalp lmao.
> 
> and speaking of grease, siiiiggghhhhh, i might have to give in and get some for my scalp this winter. i hate grease but like yall, i did love the natural oasis grease. i might just take a little of the jojoba butter T sent me and mix it with some oils like coconut, jojoba and evoo for my scalp. i think thats the only butter i have that will be good for the scalp. shea, macadamia, almond ect... may be too heavy.


 
I've never tried _Natural Oasis_.  But you could use a little something light for winter to help you combat dryness.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> *Oops I forgot* I need to try a new moisturizer so it will be Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion or Darcy's Transitioning Creme.


 


Shay72 said:


> *Shoot I forgot* I need to wash my hair too so I will use Nunulove Handmades Flower & Honey shampoo before I dc.


 
*oops i did it agaaaiiinnn*



chebaby said:


> T, i think i like the jojoba oil for my scary scalp lmao.
> 
> and speaking of grease, siiiiggghhhhh, i might have to give in and get some for my scalp this winter. i hate grease but like yall, i did love the natural oasis grease. i might just take a little of the* jojoba butter* T sent me and mix it with some oils like coconut, jojoba and evoo for my scalp. i think thats the only butter i have that will be good for the scalp. shea, macadamia, almond ect... may be too heavy.


 
Get you some natural oasis, does the store where they carry the essential balms have it? Its the same company. I love the jojoba butter, i need a whole tub or ill just try to stretch this out.


----------



## chebaby

yea they sale the natural oasis. i may buy the big jar and just give some to my mom because she loves it too. im just not a gease person but i think my scalp needs it. and i dont thing oyin burnt sugar is good for the scalp. what do you think? i have some and i may try that.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> yea they sale the natural oasis. i may buy the big jar and just give some to my mom because she loves it too. im just not a gease person but i think my scalp needs it. *and i dont thing oyin burnt sugar is good for the scalp. what do you think*? i have some and i may try that.


 
I know that it can be used on your scalp but with it already irritated i would not use it because of the fragrance, it might make your scalp worse.


----------



## La Colocha

Ladies sista colocha has an issue, well i have many but that is for another daylol. Anyway i have to order my face toner from jasmines because mine is about gone. pray for me to only get my face stuff and nothing else. Im going in the crack den now.


----------



## chebaby

ok La, you may be right. i never think about the frangrance so thanx.
im about to hop in the shower and get this conditioner out my hair. i need to get started on my hair because my friend wants to go out tonight. hope this is a better weekend than the last lol i cant handle more drama.
i'll report back after i finsh the twists and try to post pics.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Ladies sista colocha has an issue, well i have many but that is for another daylol. Anyway i have to order my face toner from jasmines because mine is about gone. pray for me to only get my face stuff and nothing else. Im going in the crack den now.


 
Girl, You can do it!  Just get your Face Toner and KIM.  Please Stay Strong and be an Example for the Rest of Us.

OT:  I really hope my Flat Ironing Skills Improve.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

Just stoppin' in to say Hey!!! I'm about to go to work in a few so I'll check back later and see what ya'll are up to.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You can do it! Just get your Face Toner and KIM. Please Stay Strong and be an Example for the Rest of Us.
> 
> OT: I really hope my Flat Ironing Skills Improve.erplexed


 
I got my face toner.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You can do it!  Just get your Face Toner and KIM.  Please Stay Strong and be an Example for the Rest of Us.
> 
> OT:  *I really hope my Flat Ironing Skills Improve*.erplexed



Me too. Do you like your runway?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I got my face toner.


 
You Da' Bomb!  I'm So Proud of You. 

You really didn't want anything (Hair related from there anyway) OR you would have gotten it during your initial Winter Stock Up.

See.............You Did GOOD!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Just stoppin' in to say Hey!!! *I'm about to go to work in a few* so I'll check back later and see what ya'll are up to.


 
Can't a sista get a day off? Dang, you want me to get you a day off brownie, let me holla at them for you.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Da' Bomb! I'm So Proud of You.
> 
> You really didn't want anything (Hair related from there anyway) OR you would have gotten it during your initial Winter Stock Up.
> 
> See.............You Did GOOD!


 
No i never wanted any hair products from them. My problem is the body stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Me too. Do you like your runway?


 
I Do!  

I guess I don't know how to apply enough "tension" to the rest of my hair to completely straighten the piece I am ironingerplexed  And I don't get close enough to the "Roots"

I Guess We'll have to "pratice" 

What are you using for a Heat Protectant?erplexed

I am using the IC Fantasia and I also have some FHI Hot Sauce I got in a Trade w/Che.  

I also have some Joico Smoothing Balm, but I am saving that for when I know "what" I'm doing


----------



## chebaby

so Charz and T both of yall are flat ironing  today?

ok so i rinsed, shampood and did a soft protein with giovanni. i used kbb hair milk and afrodetangler as leave in sealed with jojoba butter and now im waiting for my hair to dry a little so i can twist. i was gonna do it on wet hair but i think i will wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> so Charz and T both of yall are flat ironing today?


 
I'm Just "Practicing" Playing around with it.  I Have No "Real" Hair Skills.
But I'm learning.  And I Think I am "finally" over my "Fear" of Self-Relaxing.  

Regardless of inept I am currently, I will not be going back to the Salon Regardless.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> so Charz and T both of yall are flat ironing  today?
> 
> ok so i rinsed, shampood and did a soft protein with giovanni. i used kbb hair milk and afrodetangler as leave in sealed with jojoba butter and now im waiting for my hair to dry a little so i can twist. i was gonna do it on wet hair but i think i will wait.




Nah, I am gonna rollerset tonight. I have an appointment with Jehan tomorrow.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Do!
> 
> I guess I don't know how to apply enough "tension" to the rest of my hair to completely straighten the piece I am ironingerplexed  And I don't get close enough to the "Roots"
> 
> I Guess We'll have to "pratice"
> 
> What are you using for a Heat Protectant?erplexed
> 
> I am using the IC Fantasia and I also have some FHI Hot Sauce I got in a Trade w/Che.
> 
> I also have some Joico Smoothing Balm, but I am saving that for when I know "what" I'm doing



I use Sabino Moisture Block and PM skinny serum. 

I think I just need to be more patient and do smaller sections.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I think I just need to *be more patient and do smaller sections.*


 
Maybe that's my Problem too.


----------



## Shay72

I am finally under the steamer.  I've been doing my hair since yesterday . I finished up a bottle of jojoba oil.  It will be a repurchase at a later date. I have plenty of other oils and I have some jojoba butter too so I am good.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I am finally under the steamer. I've been doing my hair since yesterday . I finished up a bottle of jojoba oil. It will be a repurchase at a later date. I have plenty of other oils and I have some *jojoba butter* too so I am good.


 
Good job on finishing the jojoba oil, i just realized mixing my prepoo that it take forever to use oil up, even using it on a regular basis, keep up the good work. Yall gonna turn me straight out on jojoba butterhave you used it before?


----------



## Charz

Hey guys I just did my aubrey organics review and my afroveda moisturizers and stylers followup review!


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Hey guys I just did my aubrey organics review and my afroveda moisturizers and stylers followup review!


 
You know im on it, off to watch.


----------



## La Colocha

La Colocha said:


> You know im on it, off to watch.


 
Lmao at big bertha and it smells like the ground. good videos, i don't know how i missed the komaza one but i watched that too. Maybe you could use the califa moisturizer as a prepoo before you wash or clarify.


----------



## chebaby

just watched the afroveda review and sent you a pm lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Hey guys I just did my aubrey organics review!


 
CB:  I Really Enjoyed this Review.  The Music.... ummm......... (not so much).  

It was distracting me from really being able to listen/follow what you were saying.

Thanks for taking time to put these together.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> CB:  I Really Enjoyed this Review.  The Music.... ummm......... (not so much).
> 
> It was distracting me from really being able to listen/follow what you were saying.



Sorry..........


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> just watched the afroveda review and sent you a pm lol.




Ha! Yeah I got them


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Sorry..........


 
No Worries.  The "Content" was very good.  Also enjoyed Part II of SheScentIt!

I'm all caught up now.  Again, Thanks For Sharing.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> No Worries.  The "Content" was very good.  Also enjoyed Part II of SheScentIt!
> 
> I'm all caught up now.  Again, Thanks For Sharing.



Thx!!!!!!!!! I;ll be more mindful of the sound next time. David said it was ok


----------



## Brownie518

Charz, what eyeshadow is that in your intro?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Thx!!!!!!!!! I;ll be more mindful of the sound next time. *David said it was ok*


 
You Tell _David_ Hairlistas want to be able to concentrate when they are contemplating purchasing an item.  

We Need to Hear Errthang that is being said.  It takes careful thought.

Your Reviews are just so incredibly "thorough" you don't want people to skip to the next one because the music is too "_edgy_" especially if it's a Product they're Interested in. 

I want to be able to fully decipher what you're saying.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Good job on finishing the jojoba oil, i just realized mixing my prepoo that it take forever to use oil up, even using it on a regular basis, keep up the good work. Yall gonna turn me straight out on jojoba butterhave you used it before?


 
No, I had never used the jojoba butter before.  I got it as part of my sample from Garden of Wisdom.  

Let's talk about what takes forever to use up--oils, shampoo, shampoo bars, moisturizers, protein treatments, leave ins.  I did say in an earlier post that I go through spray leave ins fast but that's because I use them to wet bun but otherwise it takes forvever to use leave ins up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Let's talk about what takes forever to use up--oils, shampoo, shampoo bars, moisturizers, protein treatments, leave ins. I did say in an earlier post that I go through spray leave ins fast but that's because I use them to wet bun but otherwise it takes forvever to use leave ins up.


 
Girl, it's taking me a Minute to use up everything. 

I think I go through my Daily Moisturizers i.e. butters, grease, pomades etc...faster than anything else.  My Conditioners and DC's seem to take forever. erplexed 

One of my best decisions was to incorporate the use of a Weekly Reconstructor.  I have so many of those too.  

But doing this has been a BIG plus (especially for my hair).  

And the weekly HOTS will also help with the Oil Use Up.


----------



## Brownie518

^^Yes. It takes me forever to use up my shampoos and protein treatments. Leave ins, too.

One of my best decisions was to join this Challenge and not get new stuff until I use stuff up. I have gotten my conditioner stash down dramatically. I had to give away a lot of leave ins and deep conditioners, though.


----------



## La Colocha

I know for me its shampoo's, oils, moisturizers, and dc's. Conditioners will go faster because im going to use them also for hot prepoo's when the ytc mask is gone and the silk elements conditoner.


----------



## Charz

Brownie518 said:


> Charz, what eyeshadow is that in your intro?




Artifact Paint Pot! I love it!!


----------



## Shay72

Seriously I probably don't have to buy shampoo or moisturizers for a year or more.  Also my ayurvedic powders last a long time too.  Cassia will be my first reup.


----------



## La Colocha

I used up the ashlii dc that mama sent me. I have another jar in the reserves. I mixed my afroveda hibiscus oil and ytc mud mask together as a prepoo and that can be a dc, this combo made my hair sing, i was not going to put the ytc on my rebuy list but i think ive changed my mind, hallelujah. I think my wash day is going to go into tommorrow also, after i rinse the ashlii out im going to put in my butter dc and then keep it in overnight. Im tired now and i just want to chill out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So Far, I don't Need to Re-Up Any Specific Product i.e. 'poo's, dc's, leave-ins, daily treatments.  

Not Even Henna or Indigo.  I am Good. 

My Purchases Going Forward are Only "wants"

So, whatever I Buy at this point, will be _nothing more_ than a typical "outta control" Junkie Purchase.

_*hopefully, I will be able to keep those urges under wraps.*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> So Far, I don't Need to Re-Up Any Specific Product i.e. 'poo's, dc's, leave-ins, daily treatments.
> 
> Not Even Henna or Indigo. I am Good.
> 
> My Purchases Going Forward are Only "wants"
> 
> So, whatever I Buy at this point, will be _nothing more_ than a typical "outta control" Junkie Purchase.
> 
> **hopefully, I will be able to keep those urges under wraps.*[/*QUOTE]
> 
> May the force be with you.


----------



## Brownie518

This Wednesday, I am going to try and use up my HSH Pumpkin Puree Masque. I won't repurchase this for now, but it does work great on my hair!! Smells so good, too! I need to do a quick recon on my products, see what I can get out of the way real quick.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I used up the ashlii dc that mama sent me. I have another jar in the reserves. I mixed my afroveda hibiscus oil and ytc mud mask together as a prepoo and that can be a dc, this combo made my hair sing, i was not going to put the ytc on my rebuy list but i think ive changed my mind, hallelujah. I think my wash day is going to go into tommorrow also, after i rinse the ashlii out im going to put in my butter dc and then keep it in overnight. Im tired now and i just want to chill out.


 
Thanks for the reminder about adding oils to condishes.  Imma bout to go add some oil to my HE while I'm thinking about it . I plan on doing this to help with getting rid of some these oils that don't wow me.


----------



## Americka

Brownie518 said:


> This Wednesday, I am going to try and use up my HSH Pumpkin Puree Masque. I won't repurchase this for now, but it does work great on my hair!! Smells so good, too! I need to do a quick recon on my products, see what I can get out of the way real quick.



It's funny you should say this, but I just went through my products and categorized ALL of them:


Eliminating
Staples
Not Quite a Staple

On the Fence
Have Yet to Try
It was quite refreshing!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> This Wednesday, I am going to try and use up my HSH Pumpkin Puree Masque. I won't repurchase this for now, but it does work great on my hair!! Smells so good, too!* I need to do a quick recon on my products, see what I can get out of the way real quick*.


 
Me too, my goal is to try and use up at least 1 thing a week.



Shay72 said:


> Thanks for the reminder about adding oils to condishes. Imma bout to go add some oil to my HE while I'm thinking about it . I plan on doing this to help with getting rid of some these oils that don't wow me.


 
Your welcome, i like doing hot prepoos, instead of just hots.


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> It's funny you should say this, but I just went through my products and categorized ALL of them:
> 
> 
> Eliminating
> Staples
> Not Quite a Staple
> 
> On the Fence
> Have Yet to Try
> It was quite refreshing!


 
That is a really good idea americka, i should do this myself, thanks.


----------



## chebaby

i spent all that time putting in twists and then i took them all out. they werent as cute as the last ones and i just couldnt leave them in. oh well....


----------



## Brownie518

Americka said:


> It's funny you should say this, but I just went through my products and categorized ALL of them:
> 
> 
> Eliminating
> Staples
> Not Quite a Staple
> 
> On the Fence
> Have Yet to Try
> It was quite refreshing!


 
This is EXACTLY what I need to do this week!!


----------



## Shay72

I made a mistake last night and used Darcy's Leave In instead of Alba so I had to move it to a different basket.  I would really like to have tried all of my new stuff by BF.  Still to try:

Hydratherma Naturals Leave In--it is really watery so I already know it won't be a repurchase

Alba Leave In

Komaza Shea Butter Lotion

Carol's Daughter Hair Milk--This will be really a use up since I am cutting her product line. I used this back in the day but this is a new formulation.

Giovanni's Nutrafix

Afroveda's--Cocolatte, Curly Custard, and Moroccan Hair Treatment

Cucupua (sp?) hair butter 

Claudies' Edges Pomade and Protein Deep Conditioner


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I made a mistake last night and used Darcy's Leave In instead of Alba so I had to move it to a different basket. *I would really like to have tried all of my new stuff by BF.* Still to try:
> 
> Hydratherma Naturals Leave In--it is really watery so I already know it won't be a repurchase
> 
> Alba Leave In
> 
> Komaza Shea Butter Lotion
> 
> Carol's Daughter Hair Milk--This will be really a use up since I am cutting her product line. I used this back in the day but this is a new formulation.
> 
> Giovanni's Nutrafix
> 
> Afroveda's--Cocolatte, Curly Custard, and Moroccan Hair Treatment
> 
> *Cucupua (sp?) hair butter*
> 
> Claudies' Edges Pomade and Protein Deep Conditioner


 
Black friday is at the end of november? I think you will have plenty of time to try out your stuff. Let me know how you like the cucu butter and how it compares to the morrwah(sp). I tried a sample of the komaza shea butter hair lotion a long time ago but my hair did not like it. Actually when my hair was shorter it didn't seem to like much of nothing. Now that its longer it seems like it excepts products better, or i just have found the right ones now.

Today im going to rinse out my dc and moisturize with tw mist and seal with jojoba butter. I will alternate between sealing with jojoba butter and shea amla butter this week. Im hoping that the tw mist will be gone by friday. I have 4 more bottles of that, because when i ordered the 32oz she sent me 4 8oz bottles of the mist. I would have really like the big bottle so i could just refill the sprayer. I might try to mix half mist and half water to see if it works the same because even though i have 4 more it will not last me until april.


----------



## Charz

I used up an Ashlii Amala Dc today!!!

I'm under the Pibbs drying my rollerset


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> I used up an Ashlii Amala Dc today!!!
> 
> I'm under the Pibbs drying my rollerset


 
Good job charz, i know that it will be a repurchase for you.


----------



## La Colocha

I have organized my products, as per americka, so now all i have to do is use them up. Ladies do you have any other suggestions that would make this challenge i don't want to say better but i can't think of another word. Sometimes i don't really have alot to say but i keep posting to help keep moral up and inspiration, All of you are doing a wonderful job. We are going to go out of 2009 with a bang and tear up 2010. The best strategy for me to use up stuff is to rotate open products and don't open anything else until the other things are gone. But the one problem i keep running into is do i have enough product to last me. I don't know if its just in my mind being a pj or is it reality. I just have to strech stuff out because i don't want to buy anything else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Me too, my goal is to try and use up at least 1 thing a week. Your welcome, i like doing hot prepoos, instead of just hots.


 
That's a really "Lofty Goal" to use 1 item up per week.  That's Good. 

I could try to use up 1 Product per Month.  That's _roughly_ 4 uses per month.

I will also be doing HOT Pre-Cons with some of the Cholestrol, Lustrasilk Conditioner & Mayo too!  

This is going to be an exciting Hairwinter.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *That's a really "Lofty Goal" to use 1 item up per week. That's Good*.
> 
> I could try to use up 1 Product per Month. That's _roughly_ 4 uses per month.
> 
> I will also be doing HOT Pre-Cons with some of the Cholestrol, Lustrasilk Conditioner & Mayo too!
> 
> This is going to be an exciting Hairwinter.


 
I know i think i put my foot and my toes in my mouth when i posted that one. I have to go back and read it but i think i said try. I hope i did, if not i have some editing to do.


----------



## La Colocha

La Colocha said:


> I know i think i put my foot and my toes in my mouth when i posted that one. I have to go back and read it but i think i said try. I hope i did, if not i have some editing to do.


 
Yep i said try, i hope i can, i want to.


----------



## Shay72

LC--I think it will be really hard to use up one product a week.  It takes me about a week and a half to use up one cowash condish and that's with exclusively using that product every time.  That's how I've been using stuff up.  I decide what I want to use up and I use that exclusively each time.  For example I am trying to use up my last HE Hydralicious so every time I want a moisturizing cowash that is what I use.  My next thing is Aussie Moist.  That's gonna take a minute bc it is 33.8 oz.  But it's taking up too much room in my stash.  I'm also working on the Roots of Nature Reconstructor and AO's GBP.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> LC--I think it will be really hard to use up one product a week. It takes me about a week and a half to use up one cowash condish and that's with exclusively using that product every time. That's how I've been using stuff up. *I decide what I want to use up and I use that exclusively each time.* For example I am trying to use up my last HE Hydralicious so every time I want a moisturizing cowash that is what I use. My next thing is Aussie Moist. That's gonna take a minute bc it is 33.8 oz. But it's taking up too much room in my stash. I'm also working on the Roots of Nature Reconstructor and AO's GBP.


 
You are right shay, i was doing this before but it just seemed like it took so long for me. But its probably the best way to do it. Im going to do it this way again with certain products to get them out of the way. Starting with the things i won't buy again, so i can save the stuff i love. Bingo hun i just had an epiphany(sp?). thanks.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> You are right shay, i was doing this before but it just seemed like it took so long for me. But its probably the best way to do it. Im going to do it this way again with certain products to get them out of the way. Starting with the things i won't buy again, so i can save the stuff i love. Bingo hun i just had an epiphany(sp?). thanks.


 
What gets me is I feel like I am wasting my time when I can be using the stuff I  instead.  It is a means to an end though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I, too, am moving exclusively into use-up mode.  

My biggest obstacle is the fact, that I only do my Hair Once a Week.erplexed

There are about a little over 12 weeks left in this year, so it gives me a constant goal to work towards to minimize my stash.

12 weeks gives me the opportunity to knock out some stuff that is Open but will not be repurchased.

We Can Do This!  My Stash will be Leaner going forward.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I, too, am moving exclusively into use-up mode.
> 
> *My biggest obstacle is the fact, that I only do my Hair Once a Week*.erplexed
> 
> There are about a little over 12 weeks left in this year, so it gives me a constant goal to work towards to minimize my stash.
> 
> 12 weeks gives me the opportunity to knock out some stuff that is Open but will not be repurchased.
> 
> We Can Do This! My Stash will be Leaner going forward.


 
I know t, but you are still using up stuff on the regular so that is a good thing.


----------



## La Colocha

Here is a list of the things im going for to use up

Ytc mud mask- this is a repurchase but not now, i have about 2 uses left of this.

silk elements dc- this is not a repurchase, and i will use for prepoos or midweek dc's.

tw herbal conditoner- This conditoner is half full and i have a 32oz on reserve. it will be a repurchase when all of it is gone.

ytcu leave in- This is about full but i want to use it up, it will not be a repurchase when it is gone. I like the tw leave in better.

Jojoba shampoo sample- this is half gone so i will get rid of this and not repurchase.

tw mist- this bottle i have is less than half but i just mixed it half and half with springwater to streatch it out. This will be an everyday spritz underneath my moisturizers or if im just lazy and don't feel like doing my hair i can just sprits with this. This bottle will be done soon and it is a repurchase when all my other bottles are gone.

Also i have a bottle of glycerin that i never use, i will start adding it to dc's and prepoos to get rid of it. I don't even know why i bought it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will "Attempt" to use up by 12-31 All Currently Opened:

2-3 Oils (ones that have the least left in them) i.e. Coconut, Wheat Germ, EVOO, Organic Soy Oil

Queen Helene Cholestrol, Lustrasilk, Organic Mayo etc....

2-3 Opened AO Conditioners i.e. HSR, Island Naturals, WC, in a Mixed Blend of some sort

1 16oz of Hairveda Sitrinillah* Unopened

2-3 Opened Reconstructors using these weekly

1-2 Leave-Ins


----------



## Shay72

Right now I am doing my hair 3x/week but deeper into my transition I will cut down my manipulation.  When I hit 6 months I will cut back to 2x/wk.  At 1 year I will probably cut down to doing my hair 1x/wk.  I feel okay with that knowing that I am fine with detangling dry hair now.  Of course this all depends on how my hair is doing.

I detangled with Hydrasilica yesterday and it was a breeze again.  My hair was still pretty much detangled from when I did it on dry hair earlier in the week.  So now I have two detanglers--Hydrasilica & Afroveda's Ginseng Detangler.  Dang I forgot I still need to try Qhemet's Cocoa Detangling Ghee (I will try it this week) and I heard Darcy's Leave In is a good one too.  Ya'll I've got a curly, coily, wavy forest coming in and I need to be prepared because there ain't no going back.  Still researching the denman.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Right now I am doing my hair 3x/week but deeper into my transition I will cut down my manipulation. When I hit 6 months I will cut back to 2x/wk. At 1 year I will probably cut down to doing my hair 1x/wk. I feel okay with that knowing that I am fine with detangling dry hair now. Of course this all depends on how my hair is doing.
> 
> I detangled with Hydrasilica yesterday and it was a breeze again. My hair was still pretty much detangled from when I did it on dry hair earlier in the week. So now I have two detanglers--Hydrasilica & *Afroveda's Ginseng Detangler.* Dang I forgot I still need to try Qhemet's Cocoa Detangling Ghee (I will try it this week) and I heard Darcy's Leave In is a good one too. Ya'll I've got a curly, coily, wavy forest coming in and I need to be prepared because there ain't no going back. Still researching the denman.


 
I was going to get that but decided not to. The denman is my best friend for detangling.


----------



## Shay72

Ooh I wanna play too!!! What I want to use up by 12/31

2 AO GPBs
3 AO HSRs
1 Aussie Moist
2 Lustrasilks Shea Butter Mango Cholesterol
1 Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Leave In
1 Carol's Daughter Mimosa Hair Honey
1 Carol's Daughter Hair Milk
3 Roots of Nature Green Tea Shea Butter Deep Reconstructuring Treatment
1 Hydratherma Naturals Leave In sample

I don't think I will make it but I will do my best. I have a ton of other stuff that I will be donating, giving to friends, or giving to coworkers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Next.................Come On Use 1 Buy 1 Ladies:  

What are You Using Up Before 12.31.09

Let's Kick this Challenge Up a Notch and Get It Done!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Next.................Come On Use 1 Buy 1 Ladies:
> 
> What are You Using Up Before 12.31.09
> 
> *Let's Kick this Challenge Up a Notch and Get It Done*!


 
How my menfolk coworkers say, lets get it in.

t and shay did you write down your stuff that you posted to cross it off. I can't remember that well so i wrote it down to stay focused. And so i won't have to go back through the thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> How my menfolk coworkers say, lets get it in.
> 
> *t and shay did you write down your stuff that you posted to cross it off.* I can't remember that well so i wrote it down to stay focused. And so i won't have to go back through the thread.


 
I Didn't write them down, but I have them all Lined Up and in My Focus and Ret to Go!  

I Pulled them all Out Weeks ago. 

So........"they" know who "they" are

I will also finish up my Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner by 12.31.09

AE will definitely be a repurchase at a later date.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Next.................Come On Use 1 Buy 1 Ladies:
> 
> What are You Using Up Before 12.31.09
> 
> Let's Kick this Challenge Up a Notch and Get It Done!



[FONT=Mongolian Baiti, cursive]*Using up by 12.31.09
*[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=Mongolian Baiti, cursive]*Just                 for Me Hair Milk Conditioner*[/FONT]
[FONT=Mongolian Baiti, cursive]*HE                 LTR Leave In*[/FONT]
[FONT=Mongolian Baiti, cursive]*Olive                 Oil*[/FONT]
[FONT=Mongolian Baiti, cursive]*Smooth                 N Shine Silk Fusion 60 Second Repair*[/FONT]
[FONT=Mongolian Baiti, cursive]*Paul                 Mitchell “The Detangler”*[/FONT]
[FONT=Mongolian Baiti, cursive]*All                 VO5's except for Anti-Breakage w/Panthenol*[/FONT]
[FONT=Mongolian Baiti, cursive]*Lustrasilk                 Shea Butter Cholesterol*[/FONT]
[FONT=Mongolian Baiti, cursive]*Hollywood                 Beauty Castor Oil*[/FONT]
[FONT=Mongolian Baiti, cursive]*Chi                 Silk Infusion*[/FONT]
[FONT=Mongolian Baiti, cursive]*Pantene                 Clarifying Shampoo*[/FONT]
[FONT=Mongolian Baiti, cursive]*Lustrasilk                 Right On Moisturizer*[/FONT]
[FONT=Mongolian Baiti, cursive]*Profectiv                 Temple Defense Leave In*[/FONT]
 
RED - will be used up by the end of the month
BLACK - will take through the end of the year
None of them will be repurchases.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

We Need Aggie, Americka, Brownie, Charzboss, Chebaby, iNicola, Panamoni, WashnSet, Cherpik, C.Chick, Ronnieaj and ALL others to report in!

What are You Trying Using Up by the End of the Year?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> We Need Aggie, Americka, Brownie, Charzboss, Chebaby, iNicola, Panamoni, WashnSet, Cherpik, C.Chick, Ronnieaj and ALL others to report in!
> 
> What are You Trying Using Up by the End of the Year?


 
Here let me help you girl


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies
ok ok i wanna get in on this. what i plan on using up:

1 1/2 bottles ytc conditioner . this conditioner is no more moisturizing than suave or vo5. it will not be a repurchase. i only like it because it is GREAT for detangling.

1 trader joes nourish spa conditioner. i LOVE this stuff. it will def. be a repurchase

1 trader joes tea tree conditioner. it doesnt make my scalp tingle but im sure i will still purchase.

giovanni nutra fix. this will always be a repurchase, i love this stuff. i have a bottle that i think will be gone this week and another unopened tube. thank God they started putting it in a tube. that stuff is hell tryna get out of a bottle.

vatika frosting. i have 2 opened and still waiting on 2 to come. if she ever sends it.

oh and T, the more i use the jojoba oil the more i fall in love with it so yes it will be a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *1 trader joes tea tree conditioner. it doesnt make my scalp tingle but im sure i will still purchase.*


 
Imma send you something next week that "should" give You Major Tingles!

So, Hold Off on This One.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma send you something next week that "should" give You Major Tingles!
> 
> So, Hold Off on This One.


 awww thanx. i love you girl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> awww thanx. i love you girl


 
Girl, Don't Be Writing Me After You Get it Talking 'Bout::burning::burning::burning:

......

You want "tingles" I got something to give you Da' Tingles


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> hi ladies
> ok ok i wanna get in on this. what i plan on using up:
> 
> 1 1/2 bottles ytc conditioner . this conditioner is no more moisturizing than suave or vo5. it will not be a repurchase. i only like it because it is GREAT for detangling.
> 
> 1 trader joes nourish spa conditioner. i LOVE this stuff. it will def. be a repurchase
> 
> 1 trader joes tea tree conditioner. it doesnt make my scalp tingle but im sure i will still purchase.
> 
> giovanni nutra fix. this will always be a repurchase, i love this stuff. i have a bottle that i think will be gone this week and another unopened tube. thank God they started putting it in a tube. that stuff is hell tryna get out of a bottle.
> 
> *vatika frosting. i have 2 opened and still waiting on 2 to come. if she ever sends it.*
> 
> oh and T, the more i use the jojoba oil the more i fall in love with it so yes it will be a repurchase.


 
Go to the hairveda thread here, there was an email posted for those who are waiting on their stuff. I don't know if you seen it or not.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> How my menfolk coworkers say, lets get it in.
> 
> t and shay did you write down your stuff that you posted to cross it off. I can't remember that well so i wrote it down to stay focused. And so i won't have to go back through the thread.


 
Nope didn't need to write it down. I want that stuff gooooooooooone! I will remember them.  Oh yeah--none of them will be repurchases.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Go to the hairveda thread here, there was an email posted for those who are waiting on their stuff. I don't know if you seen it or not.


 thanx. yea i emailed them but didnt get a response. im just pissed because i could have spent that money on some afroveda. yall know i  love me some afroveda lmao.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> thanx. *yea i emailed them but didnt get a response.* im just pissed because i could have spent that money on some afroveda. yall know i love me some afroveda lmao.


 
Seems like alot of people didn't, the cs rep posts on here, she could have contacted you ladies to try to resolve issues, i would have but that is just me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I also have about a half bottle of SE MegaSilk Luxury Conditioner.  *may consider repurchasing this at some point*  Makes a Great Moisturizing "coney" Co-Wash Conditioner. 

That will be used up as well.


----------



## chebaby

ok i read the other thread and i see she had a death in the family.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm doing my 12-hour nights right now so I will  come strong on Wednesday with my list. I'm going to write my list down and put it on a corkboard on my bedroom door. I already have a lot of the products on a 'mental' list. I just have to peek into a few corners and see what's lurking. This is a great idea! 

I already have my list of staples, and also a few once-in-a-while purchases.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

REMINDER:  DON'T EXPECT ANY PACKAGES/MAIL 

MONDAY IS COLUMBUS DAYerplexed


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Next.................Come On Use 1 Buy 1 Ladies:
> 
> What are You Using Up Before 12.31.09
> 
> Let's Kick this Challenge Up a Notch and Get It Done!



Umm, I'm not sure seeing that I'm getting extensions on November 28th...so I have about 6 weeks of loose hair left

Prolly some.... 

shescentit moisture mist
Darcy's DC
Ashlii Amala
AOHSR
Giovanni Magnetic Conditioner
Hairveda Cocasta Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Umm, I'm not sure seeing that I'm getting extensions on November 28th...so I have about 6 weeks of loose hair left
> 
> Prolly some....
> 
> shescentit moisture mist
> Darcy's DC
> Ashlii Amala
> AOHSR
> *Giovanni Magnetic Conditioner*
> Hairveda Cocasta Oil


 
CB: How did you Like this?  I have it in my Vitaglo Cart.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> CB: How did you Like this?  I have it in my Vitaglo Cart.



I really like detangling with it! Has allot of slip!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> REMINDER: DON'T EXPECT ANY PACKAGES/MAIL
> 
> MONDAY IS COLUMBUS DAYerplexed


 dang man i totally forgot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Think Our Commitment to Use Stuff Up by December 31st has Breathe New Life Into Our Challenge and Have Given Each of Us a Real Dedication to the Basis of This Thread to Get On It (which was what we all signed up for in the First Place).

So........This next 2 1/2 Months should prove to be very, very interesting and entertaining for us as we All Stay Focused on Getting Rid of those Items we listed.

I am Very Excited.  Because, if we change our _focus_ to using stuff up we'll all be "less tempted" to Buy Stuff.


----------



## Charz

Hey chebaby, when you wanna make the exchange


----------



## chebaby

later this month i plan on getting afroveda cocolatte, totally twisted butter and ashlii conditioner. by that time i will be through with my nutra fix, ojon mist and trader joes tea tree conditioner.

oh and i will be wearing loose hair this week. puffs all week. it took forever to put in these twists(you know, the ones i took out in an hour lmao) so i wont re-do them until this sunday. this is great for me because i LOVE my puffs. and my mom bought me some more goody bands so im good.


----------



## Charz

RIP Black Friday .

All I need is some moisture mist.....and thats on sale now, with free shipping over $50.

I guess Ill live through yall......


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Hey chebaby, when you wanna make the exchange


 hmmm this saturday should be good. i just dont know what time 'cause i got a baby shower to go to. my nephew came home this week, im so excited. hes so darn fat(four pounds). thats fat for him cause he was born like 3 months early.


----------



## Shay72

Char--Did you tell us your thoughts about Darcy's dc?  If you did I guess I missed it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Char-- Why is BF Resting in Peace?erplexed  

You're not planning on Purchasing anything?


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Char-- Why is BF Resting in Peace?erplexed
> 
> You're not planning on Purchasing anything?



Not too much..... maybe some spritzes

I am gonna have a curly weave the day afteer black friday-February.


----------



## Charz

Shay72 said:


> Char--Did you tell us your thoughts about Darcy's dc?  If you did I guess I missed it.



Its alright, not spectacular. Its not worth the 20 bucks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Not too much..... maybe some spritzes
> 
> I am gonna have a curly weave the day afteer black friday-February.


 
WOW! That's Going to be interesting.  Have you ever had a weave before?erplexed

That should keep you well protected until Spring? 

I was thinking about buying a wig myself and using it as a Hat until Spring and still keep up with my Weekly Regimen.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! That's Going to be interesting.  Have you ever had a weave before?erplexed
> 
> That should keep you well protected until Spring?
> 
> I was thinking about buying a wig myself and using it as a Hat until Spring and still keep up with my Weekly Regimen.



NOPE lol!

http://www.jehansdesignerhair.com/

I LOVE HER!

David was in there talking about protective styles and about heat damage.

He asked her, "How much would you pay for my hair?" 

Luckily Jehan and her customers are good sports


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> NOPE lol!
> 
> http://www.jehansdesignerhair.com/
> 
> I LOVE HER!
> 
> David was in there talking about protective styles and about heat damage.
> 
> He asked her, "How much would you pay for my hair?"
> 
> Luckily Jehan and her customers are good sports


 
Girl, I'm making David an Honorary LHCF Member


----------



## chebaby

david is funny lmao.
i would be scared to get a weave.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Next.................Come On Use 1 Buy 1 Ladies:
> 
> What are You Using Up Before 12.31.09
> 
> Let's Kick this Challenge Up a Notch and Get It Done!


 
oooh I like this little challenege within the challenge. 

*Right now I think I will use up:*

a bottle of GVP Joico K-Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructing Conditioner 

a bottle of Aussie Moist Conditioner 

at least 2 bottles of v05 cheapie conditioners

2 boxes of Henna

3 boxes of Indigo

a box of Amla Powder

a box of Kapoor Kachli Powder

a box of Kalpi Tone Powder

a box of Brahmi Powder

There may be others but this is what I will start with.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> david is funny lmao.
> i would be scared to get a weave.



I honestly think that it is safer then braids. I was afraid of them ripping my hair out and receding my hair line. My front/edges are gonna be out, and since it is a curly weave close to my hair texture, I don't have to use heat to blend it.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> NOPE lol!
> 
> http://www.jehansdesignerhair.com/
> 
> I LOVE HER!
> 
> David was in there talking about protective styles and about heat damage.
> 
> He asked her, "How much would you pay for my hair?"
> 
> Luckily Jehan and her customers are good sports


 
These look like some nice styles, did you see the man in the last portfolio pic with the tail length hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie:  When Are You Planning on Ending Your Stretch?


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> These look like some nice styles, did you see the man in the last portfolio pic with the tail length hair.



LOL I thought that was Real from I LOVE NEWYORK!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Aggie: When Are You Planning on Ending Your Stretch?


 
That is a good question Terri. I want to stretch at least 20 months so that would take me to September 22nd, 2010. My 42nd birthday would shortly follow so very timely for that occasion in my life. 

I may decide to wait until November 29th or 30th, 2010, which would be about a week before my birthday. I have less than a year to go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> That is a good question Terri. I want to stretch at least 20 months so that would take me to September 22nd, 2010. My 42nd birthday would shortly follow so very timely for that occasion in my life.
> 
> I may decide to wait until November 29th or 30th, 2010, which would be about a week before my birthday. I have less than a year to go.


 
WOW !  And then Your Plan is to Texlax Correct?  Or Have You Changed Your Hair Goals.

You Have Done Really Well and I am Very Proud of You!

That is where Major Creativity Comes into Play.  20 Months!  WOW WOW WOW


----------



## Aggie

Charzboss said:


> I honestly think that it is safer then braids. I was afraid of them ripping my hair out and receding my hair line. My front/edges are gonna be out, and since it is a curly weave close to my hair texture, I don't have to use heat to blend it.


 
That's interesting how so many people have different results with  different hairstyles. I lost a lot of hair wearing a weave for a yearerplexed. I have been wearing my extension braids for just over a year now and was able to retain all my hair so far. 

My hairline is in tip top shape too. I guess that's because my friend who braid my hair never use a lot of tension. In fact, I never even flinch while she is braiding my hair and I am one that does not like my hair to even be combed from as long as I can remember.

The braids are definitely working for me.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW ! And then Your Plan is to Texlax Correct? Or Have You Changed Your Hair Goals.
> 
> You Have Done Really Well and I am Very Proud of You!
> 
> That is where Major Creativity Comes into Play. 20 Months! WOW WOW WOW


 
Yes, my current plan is to texlax then. I will see when I get there if it will change or not. It has changed a lot during this stretch. 

I was only planning on stretching to 6 months and then texlax but I am already over 8.5 months into my stretch and still going. 

Then I changed it to a year, then 15 months, then 18 months, and now 20 months. We'll see if it stays at 20 months. Ask me again in another 6 months or so.


----------



## msa

Charzboss said:


> I honestly think that it is safer then braids. I was afraid of them ripping my hair out and receding my hair line. My front/edges are gonna be out, and since it is a curly weave close to my hair texture, I don't have to use heat to blend it.




That's why I love weaves. No matter what kind of braids I get or how loosely they're done, the added weight of the extension hair just pulls my hair right on out. And not only at my edges either. 

But weaves, when they're done right, are amazing for retention. I do mine myself so I don't have to worry about anyone jacking up my hair by braiding too tight or pulling the thread too tight.


----------



## Aggie

msa said:


> That's why I love weaves. No matter what kind of braids I get or how loosely they're done, the added weight of the extension hair just pulls my hair right on out. And not only at my edges either.
> 
> But weaves, when they're done right, are amazing for retention. I do mine myself so I don't have to worry about anyone jacking up my hair by braiding too tight or pulling the thread too tight.


 

I like to see weaves on other people, but they are definitely not for me. I have nightmares thinking about how much hair I lost wearing weaves. I don't lose any unreasonable amount of hair with braids. 

I love  love my braids and I never keep them in very long - 6-8 weeks tops and I get my hairline redone every 3-4 weeks. Depends on the speed of my hair growth at that time.


----------



## chebaby

see im just scared of fake hair period lol. im scared of braids and weaves and everything in between. i thought about ps with wigs but i would feel funny wearing one. like i dont look right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> see im just scared of fake hair period lol. im scared of braids and weaves and everything in between. i thought about ps with wigs but i would feel funny wearing one. like i dont look right.


 
I've Never Worn any kind of Fake Hair Either Che. 

But I am seriously considering a Wig Dec - March for PS Styling.


----------



## Aggie

chebaby said:


> see im just scared of fake hair period lol. im scared of braids and weaves and everything in between.* i thought about ps with wigs but i would feel funny wearing one. like i dont look right.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Che maybe you should get one, post up a pic with it on and let us be the judge of that.


----------



## msa

chebaby said:


> see im just scared of fake hair period lol. im scared of braids and weaves and everything in between. i thought about ps with wigs but i would feel funny wearing one. like i dont look right.




I love fake hair. LOVE it. I grew up in two styles, press and braids. I loved braids because I didn't have to do anything but put on a scarf at night and then take it off in the morning, and spray it with braids spray. I never had to worry about looking cute or messing up my hair in the shower.

When I got closer to college, I started doing more weaves. Braids were tearing up my edges and I still haven't been able to grow them out to the same length as the rest of my hair. Weaves are just as easy as braids and they allow more style options.

It wasn't until this board that I started wearing wigs. I always thought wigs were for old ladies, little did I know they had such cute styles. And they're so inexpensive. If I had known about wigs in college, that would have been all I wore. The only reason I like weaves better is because it forces me to put my hair away for a longer period of time. With wigs I want to play in my hair too much.

Get yourself a wig just to try it out. You will look great! And it's perfect for those bad hair days.


----------



## msa

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've Never Worn any kind of Fake Hair Either Che.
> 
> But I am seriously considering a Wig Dec - March for PS Styling.




I thought you wore phony pony's T?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

msa said:


> *I thought you wore phony pony's T?*


 
You're Right msa! 

This Summer I did phony Bunned for the 1st Time! It worked well and helped me Stretch successfully. 

Although, honestly, it did get on my last nerve. 

Half the time, I was snatching it off and throwing it in my Purse.

So yeah, I guess I am not so "new" to Wearing _Alternative Hair_.


----------



## La Colocha

I am being so lazy today. I still have not rinsed the dc out of my hair. I'll do it before i go to bed. I might try to do another pony tommorrow. I don't know yet.


----------



## chebaby

i need to star braiding my hair before bed when i wear my hair out. i will start tomorrow


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i need to star braiding my hair before bed when i wear my hair out. i will start tomorrow


 
I do it every night before i go to bed. It really helps.


----------



## Charz

Guys I am so excited for my weave!

Its gonna be this kinda hair!


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Guys I am so excited for my weave!
> 
> Its gonna be this kinda hair!


 
That is pretty, how do you moisturize your hair underneath.


----------



## Brownie518

Charz, that's gonna look cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> That is pretty, how do you moisturize your hair underneath.



I'm gonna use my trusty Moisture Mist Spritz twice a day. This hair looks best when moist.

I will also DC once a week.


----------



## Charz

Brownie518 said:


> Charz, that's gonna look cute!!!!!!!!



Thanks! 

I hope so! 

I wanted something that looked close to my natural texture. I love my natural texture.


----------



## msa

Charzboss said:


> Guys I am so excited for my weave!
> 
> Its gonna be this kinda hair!



That's going to be some high maintenance hair...be prepared.


----------



## Charz

msa said:


> That's going to be some high maintenance hair...be prepared.



How so MSA?

Jehan said that since it is virgin remy hair that it shouldn't get tangled. And as long as I don't flat iron it, I don't have to worry about flexi-rod or rollers?

Gimme me the down low! I haven't gotten the hair yet, I have time to change my mind!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz: Very Nice.  You said you're thinking about keeping it in until February?  

So, you said you have about 6 weeks left to treat your hair and get it ready right?  So, you'll be DC'ing etc...to get it ready for the Install?

I think it's going to look very nice.  WOW !  I can't wait for the big reveal in February/March!


----------



## chebaby

that hair is pretty Charz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Just Came Back from a Little Trip to Stashville.  Interesting.  

I Pulled alot of Open Product and Separated everything out that I want "Gone"  

I have a Good Mix of Products for Co-washing, DC'ing, Reconstructors, Leave-Ins & Oil.  

So, I should be in good shape to make it to 12.31.09  I have a nice variety of opened stuff.  So, I won't be bored with them.  

Looking forward in putting it away.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Charz: Very Nice.  You said you're thinking about keeping it in until February?
> 
> So, you said you have about 6 weeks left to treat your hair and get it ready right?  So, you'll be DC'ing etc...to get it ready for the Install?
> 
> I think it's going to look very nice.  WOW !  I can't wait for the big reveal in February/March!



Yup to all of the above!

Thanks, I hope that it looks nice!


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> that hair is pretty Charz.




Thanks . Its gonna be crazy!


----------



## msa

Charzboss said:


> How so MSA?
> 
> Jehan said that since it is virgin remy hair that it shouldn't get tangled. And as long as I don't flat iron it, I don't have to worry about flexi-rod or rollers?
> 
> Gimme me the down low! I haven't gotten the hair yet, I have time to change my mind!




Kinky/curly weave hair tends to require the most maintenance, regardless of the quality. Virgin kinky/curly hair is just like the hair many of us have on our heads, and you see how much we do.

If you haven't already, check out bhm weave section and see if there are any reviews on that particular brand of hair. The women there always keep it real about the maintenance their hair requires.


----------



## Charz

msa said:


> If you haven't already, check out bhm weave section and see if there are any reviews on that particular brand of hair. The women there always keep it real about the maintenance their hair requires.



Yeah I already checked them out because of your advice. There is so much information. But Ediese(sp?) used the two brands that I narrowed it down from with BHM reviews. The AAMH Kinky Curly and the HCC (Halley's Creole Curly). But apparently HCC's customer service really sucks.

Kinky hair is supposed to be worse with shedding though, I found out. But this particular hair gets better as time goes by surprisingly, that's what the BHM ladies said. They didn't recommend flat ironing it though.

Well I guess I will learn how to deal with it. I just can't do straight hair because I do not want to be using heat on my front all the time to be able to blend.


----------



## msa

Charzboss said:


> Yeah I already checked them out because of your advice. There is so much information. But Ediese(sp?) used the two brands that I narrowed it down from with BHM reviews. The AAMH Kinky Curly and the HCC (Halley's Creole Curly). But apparently HCC's customer service really sucks.
> 
> Kinky hair is supposed to be worse with shedding though, I found out. But this particular hair gets better as time goes by surprisingly, that's what the BHM ladies said. They didn't recommend flat ironing it though.
> 
> Well I guess I will learn how to deal with it. I just can't do straight hair because I do not want to be using heat on my front all the time to be able to blend.



Oh good, I'm glad you're going into with lots of knowledge. If you get the hair early enough I suggest you seal the wefts, that should help reduce the shedding. Some people double seal (seal one day, let it dry, and then seal again). The only problem is if your stylist sews through the wefts or cuts the wefts, then you'll have shedding anyway. Hopefully, your stylist folds the wefts instead of cutting and sews around them because that hair is too expensive to ruin the wefts for one install.

Me personally, I'm saving up for some EPRT hair. I'm planning to stay weaved for at least the next year so I wanted something reusable that would last. I really like kinky straight hair because it's easily blendable and easy to work with. I usually do braidouts, bantu knot outs, or just throw it in a bun. Curly hair is just too much for me, and my hair doesn't actually blend with it.


----------



## Shay72

I've been getting braids off & on since college.  Braids many times have brought my hair back from the brink. I've always had this continuous cycle where I would protective style with braids.  Get my hair back in shape, then slap a relaxer in, let my hair break off, then start the cycle again.  I would keep them in my hair for 2 months max.  At some point during this transition I may get braids but we shall see.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I do it every night before i go to bed. It really helps.


OMG this has made a HUGE difference for me.  Thanks again, ladies for the advice.  I put my hair in 6 plaits tonight for the first time.  I had been doing 4.



Charzboss said:


> Guys I am so excited for my weave!
> 
> Its gonna be this kinda hair!


Char--That hair is beautiful!


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> *OMG this has made a HUGE difference for me. Thanks again, ladies for the advice. I put my hair in 6 plaits tonight for the first time. I had been doing 4.*
> 
> Im glad it helps you shay. I moisturize, do plaits and prettywrap every night. When i get up i style or leave it alone. I can tell month by month my hair is growing, ive went from 8 plaits to 4, and when i get to 2 i know my hair will be bangin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I can tell month by month my hair is growing, ive went from 8 plaits to 4, and when i get to 2 i know my hair will be bangin*.


 
All Right Now!

I think By Spring, I will have some Notable Growth too!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> All Right Now!
> 
> I think By Spring, I will have some Notable Growth too!


 
Yes you will, keep doing what works for you and it will grow. With health comes growth. Take care of your hair and she will be happy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sounds Like We All Have a "Plan" going into 2010.  We have All Made Some Pretty Good Plans for the Future of our Hair Growth/Hair Health.

Whether it be from decided how to re-structure/re-inventory our Stashes, Developing Staples, Stretching our Relaxers, Go Into Protective Style Mode, Learning to Twist, overall, just re-thinking our Regimens...and making adjustments.

It Sounds Like we all have made the necessary Plans for a Big Pay Off.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> It Sounds Like we all have made the necessary Plans for a Big Pay Off.


 
Yes i can't wait to see where we all are at this time next year. Like my gma always said lord willing and the creek don't rise.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yes i can't wait to see where we all are at this time next year. Like my gma always said *lord willing and the creek don't rise.*


 
 Gma!


----------



## La Colocha

I just saw on the news its supposed to be 2 inches of snow tommorrow.. Goodnight ladies, everyone have a blessed night.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, I have planned my hair care for the week. I will be rotating yes to cucumbers leave in and tw mist bodifier. And i will also be rotating shea amla and jojoba butter to seal. On wendsday i will do a dc for 30 minutes under the bonnet dryer with silk elements dc mixed with oil mix, glycerin and avocado butter. This is my plan for this week. And my wash day will be either friday or saturday. It depends if i have to work on saturday or not. And i will have the plan for wash day by thursday. Im hoping to use something up this week. What are your plans for this week? or are you going to just take it day by day? Keep using up those products and keep up the good work. Everyone have a good monday.


----------



## Shay72

I do the same thing each week. 

Monday--prepoo with oil, dc with protein, tea rinse, cowash, detangle, acv rinse
Wednesday--prepoo with oil, tea rinse, cowash, acv rinse
Friday--prepoo with oil, poo, dc with moisture, tea rinse, cowash, detangle, acv rinse


----------



## cherepikr

Monday - prepoo w/ ayurvedic oil, shampoo, and DC (moisture) 
Wed- DC on dry hair (light protein) followed w/ moisture cond
Fri- DC on dry hair (moisture)
Weekend - DC on dry hair and Tea rinse 

I hoped to finish one of my moisture spritzes this week and an instant conditioner.


----------



## Charz

I just want to buy stuff. Lol. But I can't!


----------



## Shay72

Char--I'm starting to feel the itch too but thankfully there is nothing I want to buy.


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies
today i used a whole 8oz bottle of conditioner on my hair. why you ask, because for some reason my hair would NOT detangle. the conditioner i used was the alba botanica cupuacu butter conditioner. i dont think i like it. it made my curl super super tight and i could not get my fingers through my hair. the conditioner seemed like it had slip at one point but i guess it just didnt agree with my hair or something.

ETA: i have another bottle and i will use it up by mixing it with oils to help it detangle my hair. this is also more of a reason for me to start braiding my hair at night. STARTING TONIGHT.


----------



## Shay72

Thanks Che.  One less conditioner for me try.  I have cut back to only 2 moisturizing deep condishes and now I'm antsy.  Currently my moisturizing dc's are sitrinillah and ytc mud mask.


----------



## chebaby

well that conditioner would have never become a staple anyway even had i fallen in love with it. it was just something i bought at the time because i needed to scratch my itch lol. i mean it has major slip but it just did not get the job done for me. my hair has never been tangled like that. and i detangled saturday and sunday because remember i took my twists out.


----------



## panamoni

Hi Ladies!
Just ordered two bottles of JBCO.  I'm about to use up my current bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

panamoni said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Just ordered two bottles of JBCO. I'm about to use up my current bottle.


 
Pana:  Do you Order from Sams 247 or Crown Essentials or someplace else?


----------



## chebaby

you just reminded me of my jbco. dont know how im gonna use it.

i just decided that it is cold today and i will not continue to rock a puff all week. so tonight when i get home i will spray my hair with ojon revitalizing mist and then get to twisting with a mix of jc twist and lock and ohm sweet hair pudding. im going to try an recreate the first set of twists i did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had my "Reggie" all written out for the rest of the Month in between meetings, and left it on my desk at work.  

Will have to come back and post that tomorrow.

Nothing too complicated, just the usual.  I may do another Hendigo this weekend.

My Biggest thing for the next coupla' months is Using Up Stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I had my "Reggie" all written out for the rest of the Month* in between meetings, and left it on my desk at work.
> 
> Will have to come back and post that tomorrow.
> 
> Nothing too complicated, just the usual. I may do another Hendigo this weekend.
> 
> My Biggest thing for the next coupla' months is Using Up Stuff.


 
I never thought about doing that, it is a good idea, but i might change my mind a few times.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I never thought about doing that, it is a good idea, but i might change my mind a few times.


 
Yeah, I worked with the Products that I have in the Line Up to _Use Up_. 

I may switch those around a few times, but it will  only be with all the other stuff that has been separated out to use up by 12/31/09.

i.e. I have like 3-4 1/2 Empty (or Full) Bottles of Co-Wash Conditioners, I may switch it out, but it will be with one of those 3 or 4 only.  Same with the Oils, the Leave-Ins, etc...

Any switch outs have to be made with those products that are sitting out to be used up.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I worked with the Products that I have in the Line Up to _Use Up_.
> 
> I may switch those around a few times, but it will only be with all the other stuff that has been separated out to use up by 12/31/09.
> 
> i.e. I have like 3-4 1/2 Empty (or Full) Bottles of Co-Wash Conditioners, I may switch it out, but it will be with one of those 3 or 4 only. Same with the Oils, the Leave-Ins, etc...
> 
> Any switch outs have to be made with those products that are sitting out to be used up.


 
You got it all down to a t. You know what im going to do mine for the rest of this month, that way i can go by the paper and know what im going to use. All i have to do is stick to it. If the products that i list get used up, then i will just replace it with something else. It will also give me something to do while i am bored. Ill start it tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You got it all down to a t. You know what im going to do mine for the rest of this month, that way i can go by the paper and know what im going to use. All i have to do is stick to it. *If the products that i list get used up, then i will just replace it with something else. It will also give me something to do while i am bored. Ill start it tonight.*


 
La: That Sounds Like a Plan. 

Mostly everything in My initial line-up is probably stuff I won't repurchase.  

And/Or......it will give me a chance to really know how I "feel" about it.erplexed 

Truthfully, right now, I'm not sure, because I didn't use most of it long enough to do a proper analysis. 

IA:  If I use it up before 12/31, I have _plenty_ others that can go into the Use-Up rotation.  

And I hope that is the case!:crossfingers:

Like you said:  "We've been At this Challenge since July" 

I don't want my time to be spent in Vain. 

Imma Make this Work.


----------



## chebaby

i've been doing good about not using something until the other is finished. i have been itching to use my taliah waajid mist but i refuse to start on it until i am done with my ojon mist.
and you know what, i think i will repurchase the ojon mist. even though its not all natural and is exspencive i will still purchase here and there. because even if i fall in love with the tw mist, the ojon is "wet" so it is amazing to use at night before i use a cream or butter and its great for twists. but i will have to save up for it, or dont repurchase until i get someone to order the big bottle for me on my bday lol. the 5oz is like $27 and the 16oz is $40 so i ordered the big bottle months ago and now im down to the last little drop.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i've been doing good about not using something until the other is finished.* *i have been itching to use my taliah waajid mist but i refuse to start on it until i am done with my ojon mist.*
> and you know what, i think i will repurchase the ojon mist. even though its not all natural and is exspencive i will still purchase here and there. because even if i fall in love with the tw mist, the ojon is "wet" so it is amazing to use at night before i use a cream or butter and its great for twists. but i will have to save up for it, or dont repurchase until i get someone to order the big bottle for me on my bday lol. the 5oz is like $27 and the 16oz is $40 so i ordered the big bottle months ago and now im down to the last little drop.


 
Good Che! _Please Just Stay Focused and Keep Using Stuff Up!_  Thanks for this Post!

Good Job!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I am So Feeling this as _Aggie_ put it:  "A Challenge Within A Challenge" to Kick this Use Up Thang into High Gear!

It's Actually Pretty Exciting!  We all have alot of Good Stuff to Use up, Evaluate, Re-Purchase (should we choose to) or Whatever.  

It is all Up to Us and Our Individual Journeys.

It's Going to be Fun Seeing How we Each _Use It Up_ to Get Us to the New Year! 

YAY!


----------



## chebaby

T, you are so right because i am even motivated to start using my oyin whipped pudding which i have not touched in forever. i even plan on doing twists with my curls whipped cream. i gotta get rid of this stuff. i will always have more products than i need because i just like it that way. but the products i plan on having are ones that are staples. like having 3 of the same products. not 6 randon moisturizers that i may not like. once i get rid of the oyin and curls i doubt i will repurchase. i will only repurchase the oyin if i cant get my hands on any afroveda since i can drive to the oyin store.

but my staple moisturizers are:
unrefined shea butter
kbb hair cream(only in the summer)
afroveda shea amla
qhemet heavy cream(i can really do without this but because its so heavy i like it because it makes me feel like aint nadda wind gonna break my hair)


----------



## fattyfatfat

I purchased another pretty wrap today so my hair can be protected from this cold weather!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, you are so right because i am even motivated to start using my oyin whipped pudding which i have not touched in forever. i even plan on doing twists with my curls whipped cream. i gotta get rid of this stuff.* i will always have more products than i need because i just like it that way. but the products i plan on having are ones that are staples. like having 3 of the same products. not 6 randon moisturizers that i may not like. once i get rid of the oyin and curls i doubt i will repurchase. i will only repurchase the oyin if i cant get my hands on any afroveda since i can drive to the oyin store.
> 
> but my staple moisturizers are:
> unrefined shea butter
> kbb hair cream(only in the summer)
> afroveda shea amla
> qhemet heavy cream(i can really do without this but because its so heavy i like it because it makes me feel like aint nadda wind gonna break my hair)


 

Ya'll Lets Do This! We are All So Right >>HERE<< 

So...Come On Let's Get it Done! 

Countdown to 2010!

Che:  It's Good You've Found Your "Staple" Moisturizers _for now. _

You know how it is with us PJ's tho'erplexed eeerrthang is subject to change, at a Moments Notice.

We are Always just 1 Product Away from Changing That's part of Our Illness.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> I purchased another pretty wrap today so my hair can be protected from this cold weather!


 
WnS -- Girl:  Where You Been? 

So.........Are You using up anything?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> T, you are so right because i am even motivated to start using my oyin whipped pudding which i have not touched in forever. i even plan on doing twists with my curls whipped cream. i gotta get rid of this stuff. i will always have more products than i need because i just like it that way. but the products i plan on having are ones that are staples. like having 3 of the same products. not 6 randon moisturizers that i may not like. once i get rid of the oyin and curls i doubt i will repurchase. i will only repurchase the oyin if i cant get my hands on any afroveda since i can drive to the oyin store.
> 
> but my staple moisturizers are:
> unrefined shea butter
> kbb hair cream(only in the summer)
> afroveda shea amla
> *qhemet heavy cream*(i can really do without this but because its so heavy i like it because it makes me feel like aint nadda wind gonna break my hair)


 
This product made my hair look dull but i tell you what it is a great dc and it saved me many a time from protein overload. I gave the rest of the jar away. I should have kept it just in case. and the burdock root buttercream made a good pre poo.


----------



## fattyfatfat

working, working and working. 

Ive used a DC sample from Jasmine's. Is that good?

I washed my hair using shampoo from Jasmine's yesterday and I really liked it!

Im am PATIENTLY waiting for my sitrinillah. I received the email, so I know it will be about a week or two before I get it.

Ive basically used NOTHING. but Im working on it.




IDareT'sHair said:


> *WnS -- Girl: Where You Been?*
> 
> So.........Are You using up anything?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!! So, I decided what I'll use up this week:

HSH Pumpkin Puree masque
Affirm 5n1
Shea Butter Oil 
CHI Silk Infusion

I will definitely repurchase the Affirm and the CHI. I have another big bottle of CHI and I'll get the Affirm in a couple weeks.


----------



## Brownie518

Here is a preliminary UseEmUp '09 list:

Elucene MB conditioner *
Silk Elements Mayo *
Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat *
Alterna Caviar AntiAging conditioner
Alterna White Truffle Elixir *
Alterna Hemp Hydrate *
Hairveda Amala Rinse *
Henna Queen Garlic conditioner
Nutrine Garlic Rinse

The ones with asterisks are definite repurchases.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies!!! So,* I decided what I'll use up this week*:
> 
> HSH Pumpkin Puree masque
> Affirm 5n1
> Shea Butter Oil
> CHI Silk Infusion
> 
> I will definitely repurchase the Affirm and the CHI. I have another big bottle of CHI and I'll get the Affirm in a couple weeks.


 
Brownie!  Girl.........You Don't Play! You Get it Done!


----------



## La Colocha

Tonight im going to moisturize with tw mist and jojoba butter. Between this combo and the tw and shea amla butter, i have to force myself to use my other things. I know one thing for my reup in april if these three continue to do me right through the winter. I will order all three in bulk And these will be my staple leave in and moisturizers. I put water and tw mist in a seperate spray bottle and it swelled up it looks like i never added water to it and it works the same. So i know that i can stretch it out if need be. And i have to fess up that i like the tw mist better than my s-curl because i can use it all year round. They work the same for me but its even better that i can continue to use the tw mist in the winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Here is a preliminary *UseEmUp '09* list:
> 
> Elucene MB conditioner *
> Silk Elements Mayo *
> Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat *
> Alterna Caviar AntiAging conditioner
> Alterna White Truffle Elixir *
> Alterna Hemp Hydrate *
> Hairveda Amala Rinse *
> Henna Queen Garlic conditioner
> Nutrine Garlic Rinse
> 
> The ones with asterisks are definite repurchases.


 
Brownie = notworthy:notworthy

Get it Done!  Love the Name: *UseEmUp'09*!

I Ain't Mad........


----------



## chebaby

today to moisturize i used my kbb nectar instead of the hair milk and i really like it. i used to think it wasnt as moisturizing as the hair milk but it may be. i like it. what i will say though is that it is thicker IMO. i think i will use the nectar more under my twists than the milk but thats gonna be hard because i only have 1 nectar and 51/2 hair milks. so we will see.
i also used some shea butter mixed with jojoba butter to seal in the nectar and my hair is so soft. i think i like the jojoba butter better than the oil so the butter will def. be a repurchase lol. 


can i ask yall a question? if you are natural and you wear puffs, do you slick your hair back while its wet? or while its dry?


----------



## chebaby

oh and speaking of elucence i thought i was gonna have to fit this in to use up but my mom is using it so one less thing i gott worry about.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie = notworthy:notworthy
> 
> Get it Done! Love the Name: *UseEmUp'09*!
> 
> I Ain't Mad........


 
 I was making the list at work last night and that's what I named the file. 
I really need to make some moves right now. I have used up and gotten rid of a lot of products but there are still quite a few that have got to go. I have used up a lot of my body stuff, too, but Verbena Custom Blends put that program on pause.  That's alright, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> today to moisturize i used my kbb nectar instead of the hair milk and i really like it. i used to think it wasnt as moisturizing as the hair milk but it may be. i like it. what i will say though is that it is thicker IMO. i think i will use the nectar more under my twists than the milk but thats gonna be hard because i only have 1 nectar and 51/2 hair milks. so we will see.


 
Alot of People Use the Milk.  So maybe you can post a Swap on the Exchange a Coupla' Bottles of Milk for a Coupla' Bottles of Nectar?

_*hope you can*_


----------



## chebaby

^^^^yea but that would be too much like right. i aint lettin go no milk lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ^^^^yea but that would be too much like right. i aint lettin go no milk lmao.


 
Gon' Che! Do It! 2 Bottles of Milk for 2 Bottles of Nectar?

Then You'll _still_ have 3 1/2 Bottles of Milk Left!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Lets Do This! We are All So Right >>HERE<<
> 
> So...Come On Let's Get it Done!
> 
> Countdown to 2010!
> 
> Che: It's Good You've Found Your "Staple" Moisturizers _for now. _
> 
> You know how it is with us PJ's tho'erplexed eeerrthang is subject to change, at a Moments Notice.
> 
> We are Always just 1 Product Away from Changing That's part of Our Illness.erplexed


That last sentence is sad but true yet funny at the same time to me .



chebaby said:


> ^^^^yea but that would be too much like right. i aint lettin go no milk lmao.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> today to moisturize i used my kbb nectar instead of the hair milk and i really like it. i used to think it wasnt as moisturizing as the hair milk but it may be. i like it. what i will say though is that it is thicker IMO. i think i will use the nectar more under my twists than the milk but thats gonna be hard because i only have 1 nectar and 51/2 hair milks. so we will see.
> i also used some shea butter mixed with jojoba butter to seal in the nectar and my hair is so soft. *i think i like the jojoba butter better than the oil so the butter will def. be a repurchase lol. *
> 
> can i ask yall a question? if you are natural and you wear puffs, do you slick your hair back while its wet? or while its dry?


 
The jojoba butter is the pj's gold I will be getting this stuff by the pound from now on.



Brownie518 said:


> I was making the list at work last night and that's what I named the file.
> I really need to make some moves right now. I have used up and gotten rid of a lot of products but there are still quite a few that have got to go. I have used up a lot of my body stuff, too, *but Verbena Custom Blends put that program on pause.*  That's alright, though.


 
Cheatin on jasmine lawd have mercy.lol.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> The jojoba butter is the pj's gold I will be getting this stuff by the pound from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> *Cheatin on jasmine lawd have mercy.*lol.


 
.....


----------



## panamoni

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pana:  Do you Order from Sams 247 or Crown Essentials or someplace else?



HI Terri, I order from Sam's 247. I should have ordered when he was having a sale last month but I was on a spending freeze. I had the 4 oz, which lasted about 3mos and I shared some w my mother. So I figure if we each have our own 8oz this time, it should last us a while.  I know people complain about shipping, but in the long run, it's not so bad.


----------



## chebaby

this is whats on my list to purchase later this month:

qhemet honey and olive balm
afroveda cocolatte butter
afroveda totally twisted butter
jojoba butter

thats a little under $50 i think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> We Need Aggie, Americka, Brownie, Charzboss, Chebaby, *iNicola, Panamoni, WashnSet,* Cherpik, C.Chick, *Ronnieaj *and ALL others to report in!
> 
> What are You Trying Using Up by the End of the Year?


 
Ladies: What are you trying to use up?


----------



## Shay72

Is it me or does an 8 oz container look huge right about now?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ladies: What are you trying to use up?


 
I haven't seen inicola in a little bit. She may be working alot.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Is it me or does an 8 oz container look huge right about now?


 
If its something i love it looks too small. If its something i want to get rid of yeah it looks pretty huge. Ginormous.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Is it me or does an 8 oz container look huge right about now?


 
Nope, not just you! I was thinking that when I got the Black n Bossie from T! I was like 'Dang, this joint is huge!!!' Well, I used other words but you know. It's big.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> Is it me or does an 8 oz container look huge right about now?


 you know afroveda butters come in 8oz jars and they look huge compared to hairveda jars and darcy botanical jars. whenever i get a package from afroveda im dancing and crap because it looks like i have a ton of yummy stuff when its really just an 8oz lol. 
on the other hand, jars like curls whipped cream seem so huge because its not one of my staples and its gonna take me forever to use it up.


----------



## cherepikr

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ladies: What are you trying to use up?



I will be using up lots of cheapie conditioners and 6 partially used jars of Dominican deep conditioner.    I will not be buying any more cheapies, but I love my Dominican Deep conditioners.

I am emptying lots of jars and bottles, and I still haven't made a dent in my stash. 

I think its time to pack up another box for the women's shelter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Nope, not just you! I was thinking that when I got the Black n Bossie from T! I was like '*Dang, this joint is huge!!!'* Well, I used other words but you know. It's big.


 
Girl, I thought the same thing. 

And Actually am now on my 2nd Jarerplexed


----------



## msa

....jojoba butter...hmmm...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

msa said:


> ....jojoba butter...hmmm...


 
Girl..........Trust.........It's Da' Troooff!


----------



## msa

chebaby said:


> can i ask yall a question? if you are natural and you wear puffs, do you slick your hair back while its wet? or while its dry?




When I wear puffs I do it while it's wet.

But, I had to stop with trying to really slick it down or do my puff tight. The very front of my hair has stretched out too much...to the point where it's wavy and gets straight from putting a headband on.


----------



## msa

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl..........Trust.........It's Da' Troooff!






So where does this jojoba butter come from...just for informational purposes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

msa said:


> So where does this jojoba butter come from...just for informational purposes.


 
Uhh..Okay...Since it's Just For Informational Purposes and to Further Your Research:

texasnaturalsupply.com

They have a 10% Discount Code: TNS10


----------



## msa

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uhh..Okay...Since it's Just For Informational Purposes and to Further Your Research:
> 
> texasnaturalsupply.com
> 
> They have a 10% Discount Code: TNS10




Ah yes, thank you mucho.

I'll just bookmark that for future reference...I have 1.5 jars of N&S to use up...as well as the VF.


----------



## chebaby

jojoba butter is the bomb dot com lmao.

thanx msa about the puff. i wore a puff today on damp hair and im scared its pulling my hair so i guess i have to let the puff go so i wont have straight parts.


----------



## panamoni

IDareT'sHair said:


> We Need Aggie, Americka, Brownie, Charzboss, Chebaby, iNicola, Panamoni, WashnSet, Cherpik, C.Chick, Ronnieaj and ALL others to report in!
> 
> What are You Trying Using Up by the End of the Year?



Reporting in...

By the end of the year, I should definitely use up:
- AO HSR
- Sitrinillah
- Motions Moisture Plus
- Elasta QP H-Two Leave-in
- Alter Ego Garlic 
(Needless to say, I will be trying some new DC's soon)

Shortly After:
- Ojon Restorative Treatment
- Perfect for Perms Cream

Give Away/Sell:
- Almond Glaze
- NTM Silk Touch
- ORS Olive Oil Cream
- Aphogee 2min.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

panamoni said:


> Reporting in...
> 
> By the end of the year, I should definitely use up:
> - AO HSR
> - Sitrinillah
> - Motions Moisture Plus
> - Elasta QP H-Two Leave-in
> - Alter Ego Garlic
> (Needless to say, I will be trying some new DC's soon)
> 
> Shortly After:
> - Ojon Restorative Treatment
> - Perfect for Perms Cream
> 
> Give Away/Sell:
> - Almond Glaze
> - NTM Silk Touch
> - ORS Olive Oil Cream
> - Aphogee 2min.


 
WOW Pana! 

You really Put Some Thought into this.  What _"New" DC's_ are you thinking about trying?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> jojoba butter is the bomb dot com lmao.
> 
> thanx msa about the puff. i wore a puff today on damp hair and im scared its pulling my hair so i guess i have to let the puff go so i wont have straight parts.


 
Che im so sorry i don't know how i missed this (thanks msa) damp streched hair. I take my plaits out and spray with water and moisturizer to do a puff. Sorry again

Eta- i got caught off track with the jojoba butter *Looks*


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> ....jojoba butter...hmmm...


 
........................


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> ........................






But here's the thing...I'm very strict with my using up policy...it stresses me out to have too many products...and by the time I use up everything I have I'll have forgotten about the jojoba butter...(at least that's the plan).

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Pulled Out my Sample of Qhemet Olive Oil & Honey Hydrating Balm Tonight and Fell in Love All Over Again!

All this Time, I thought this might just be something that would work better in "warmer" weather, but It Made My Hair feel so Good and Moisturized. 

I sure Hope she has a Holiday Sale.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am So Feeling this as _Aggie_ put it: "A Challenge Within A Challenge" to Kick this Use Up Thang into High Gear!
> 
> It's Actually Pretty Exciting! We all have alot of Good Stuff to Use up, Evaluate, Re-Purchase (should we choose to) or Whatever.
> 
> It is all Up to Us and Our Individual Journeys.
> 
> It's Going to be Fun Seeing How we Each _Use It Up_ to Get Us to the New Year!
> 
> YAY!


 
You ladies have me itchin' to take these extension braids down like yesterday so I can use up some mo' stuff.

But ly, I have another 2-3 weeks to go before I do. At least I'm due for a DC this coming weekend so I guess I will be using something up then.

I'm thinking about finishng up a bottle of Aussie Moist Conditioner that I've been using very sparingly because I couldn't find it here and didn't want to use it too quickly. 

But low and behold, I stepped into a Superstore that I rarely shop in and there it was - 4 bottles on the shelf and I bought 3 of them:woohoo:. 

They will last me a looooong while because I will be alternating them with my Pantene Nature Fusion Moisturizing Conditioner and Herbal Essence Totally Twisted Conditioners.

I really like the Aussie Moist as a cowash but I like to leave some in my hair as well because it smells soooo soooo good.


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> But here's the thing...I'm very strict with my using up policy...it stresses me out to have too many products...and by the time I use up everything I have I'll have forgotten about the jojoba butter...(at least that's the plan).
> 
> *That's my story and I'm sticking to it*.


 
Mmm hmm tell me anything won't ya.lol


----------



## Aggie

washnset said:


> I* purchased another pretty wrap today* so my hair can be protected from this cold weather!


 

What is this pretty wrap you speak of and where may I get one or two or a dozen???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> What is this pretty wrap you speak of and where may I get one or two or a dozen???


 
http://www.prettywrap.com/

Here is the Wrap We Speak Of!

You may not be able to get All those Braids up in there tho'


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Here is the Wrap We Speak Of!


 
Pusha


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Pusha


 
Chile.........I ain't Slept This Good in Yeaarrs!

No Waking Up at 3/4 in The Mornin' Trying to "feel" around the Bed for My Doo-Rag


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> Mmm hmm tell me anything won't ya.lol






As a matter of fact...let me go make my "use it up" list right now.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> you know afroveda butters come in 8oz jars and they look huge compared to hairveda jars and darcy botanical jars. whenever i get a package from afroveda im dancing and crap because it looks like i have a ton of yummy stuff when its really just an 8oz lol.
> on the other hand, jars like curls whipped cream seem so huge because its not one of my staples and its gonna take me forever to use it up.


  Exactly!!! The Qhemet jars seem huge too.  I have an 8 oz of the Honey Hydrating Balm.  Puleze that stuff is gonna last forever.



cherepikr said:


> I will be using up lots of cheapie conditioners and 6 partially used jars of Dominican deep conditioner. I will not be buying any more cheapies, but I love my Dominican Deep conditioners.
> 
> I am emptying lots of jars and bottles, and I still haven't made a dent in my stash.
> 
> I think its time to pack up another box for the women's shelter.


I am packing up a box for the shelter this weekend.  



panamoni said:


> Reporting in...
> 
> By the end of the year, I should definitely use up:
> - AO HSR
> - Sitrinillah
> - Motions Moisture Plus
> - Elasta QP H-Two Leave-in
> - Alter Ego Garlic
> (Needless to say, I will be trying some new DC's soon)
> 
> Shortly After:
> - Ojon Restorative Treatment
> - Perfect for Perms Cream
> 
> Give Away/Sell:
> - Almond Glaze
> - NTM Silk Touch
> - ORS Olive Oil Cream
> - Aphogee 2min.


 
I don't need any almond glaze .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

msa said:


> As a matter of fact...let me go make my "use it up" list right now.


 
I Have Officially Named You an Honorary PJ!


----------



## Aggie

Brownie518 said:


> Here is a preliminary UseEmUp '09 list:
> 
> *Elucene MB conditioner **
> *Silk Elements Mayo **
> Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat *
> Alterna Caviar AntiAging conditioner
> Alterna White Truffle Elixir *
> *Alterna Hemp Hydrate **
> Hairveda Amala Rinse *
> Henna Queen Garlic conditioner
> Nutrine Garlic Rinse
> 
> The ones with asterisks are definite repurchases.


 
Girl Brownie I heard only great things about that SE Mayo so I may look into getting that soon. The Elucence MB is one of my most favoritest conditioner in the whole world.

So my question is about the Alterna Hemp Hydrate. What is that one like? Moisturizing? Strengthening? Nourishing? 

For some reason whenever I see the word "hemp" next to any word in a conditioner, I get all googly eyed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Exactly!!! *The Qhemet jars seem huge too. I have an 8 oz of the Honey Hydrating Balm. Puleze that stuff is gonna last forever.*


 
I want an 8oz jar of the OHHB.  I wonder if I should just get another sample size?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Girl Brownie I heard only great things about that SE Mayo so I may look into getting that soon. The Elucence MB is one of my most favoritest conditioner in the whole world.
> 
> So my question is about the Alterna Hemp Hydrate. What is that one like? Moisturizing? Strengthening? Nourishing?
> 
> For some reason whenever I see the word "hemp" next to any word in a conditioner, I get all googly eyed.


 
The Hemp Hydrate is  

I used it one night under my Steamer and...........I was hooked.


----------



## msa

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Have Officially Named You an Honorary PJ!






Thank you thank you!!


----------



## Brownie518

Aggie said:


> Girl Brownie I heard only great things about that SE Mayo so I may look into getting that soon. The Elucence MB is one of my most favoritest conditioner in the whole world.
> 
> So my question is about the Alterna Hemp Hydrate. What is that one like? Moisturizing? Strengthening? Nourishing?
> 
> For some reason whenever I see the word "hemp" next to any word in a conditioner, I get all googly eyed.


 
This is what they say:

Alterna Hemp Hydrate Conditioner is a concentrated, nouishing formula that helps strengthen and reconstruct weak, dry hair. Infused with Alterna's patented ultra-hydrating hemp seed oil and nutrient activating enzymetherapy complex, the conditioner showers hair with essentials amino acids and other nutrients to prevent dryness and breakage.

I really like it!  I deep condition with it and it is very moisturizing. My hair feels so good after using it!! I'm sure T will come in and tell you what she thinks of it, too. ETA: I see she already did!!!


----------



## La Colocha

For research purposes only. For me the reason i think this works is because of the palm oil. I know alone jojoba oil really does nothing for me. I have read alot about palm oil and palm butter.

*INCI: Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Elaeis guineensis (Palm Oil),Glycine soja (Soybean Oil),Gossypium (Cottonseed Oil)* 

Jojoba Butter is derived from natural golden Jojoba Oil pressed from the seeds of the desert shrub Simmondsia Chinensis. Jojoba Butter contains monounsaturated long chain C20, C22 fatty acids with a relative high content of eicosenoic acid. After a specific light hydrogenation process, those monohydric ester waxes offer higher oxidative stability with an exceptional smooth and elegant feeling on the skin. Jojoba Butter contains natural tocopherols to help minimize lipid peroxidation. The resultant “butter” is a beautiful golden yellow color with a slight nutty odor typical of Jojoba


----------



## IDareT'sHair

msa said:


> Thank you thank you!!


 
Strictly in a Research Sort of Way!


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Pusha


Speaking of...where is Char tonight?



IDareT'sHair said:


> I want an 8oz jar of the OHHB. I wonder if I should just get another sample size?erplexed


 
I'm still working on the sample .  We may use it differently.  I use it to slick back on wet hair & dry hair.  I've also used it to do a dry twist out.


----------



## Aggie

Shay72 said:


> Is it me or does an 8 oz container look huge right about now?


 


La Colocha said:


> If its something i love it looks too small. If its something i want to get rid of yeah it looks pretty huge. Ginormous.


 

I was just about to say what La said. She echoed my exact thoughts. Thanks La.


----------



## Brownie518

Yeah, where is Char???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Speaking of...where is Char tonight?*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still working on the sample . We may use it differently. I use it to slick back on wet hair & dry hair. I've also used it to do a dry twist out.


 
I guess I have time to think about it (while I am waiting on a Sale).  I am still using the sample Charz sent me (which is almost gone) and I have the other Sample that I bought (in the Stash).  So, I guess I have a while to decide.erplexed  

It's not like I use it everyday.

*Yeah:  Where is Da' Thug Muffin tonight?*


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, where is Char???


 
Idn, is she still in school? She may be busy.

Ot: Miss aggie you look so pretty in your picture


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I
> *Yeah: Where is Da' Thug Muffin tonight?*


 
Probably outside yo house, betta watch your back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Ot: Miss aggie you look so pretty in your picture


 
Yeah, She Does!  And she is Workin' Those Braids Until Times Get Better


----------



## msa

IDareT'sHair said:


> Strictly in a Research Sort of Way!




Of course.

My use it up list...there's actually much less than I thought.
-A smidge of oyin honey hemp conditioner (like 3 oz)
-1 Island Naturals
-1 Rosa Mosqueta
-2 GPB
-A smidge of HSR
-1 Vatika Frosting (smells super yummy but regular coconut oil will do)

I'm still trying to decide if I'll continue to repurchase the nourish & shine. I love the way it smells, and it's great for sealing but it's super expensive. Since I don't really use that much of it, I'm not trying to actively use it up. We'll see after I get through my 1.5 jars.

After I finish using all this up I plan to stick with coconut oil, AO WC, and aloe vera juice. I'm planning to try out gelatin as my protein treatment. 

Pretty soon I'm planning to buy a pretty wrap and a horn comb. I also want one of those hot air brushes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Probably outside yo house, betta watch your back.


 
Girl............I wouldn't be surprised!

Doing a Drive By!  I'll give her some Henna to Roll and a 40 of GBP!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> http://www.prettywrap.com/
> 
> Here is the Wrap We Speak Of!
> 
> You may not be able to get All those Braids up in there tho'


 
Thanks Terrific T. I'll save the link right now.


----------



## chebaby

msa, jane carter products are so exspensive but her products ever fail me. i love love love her twist and lock cream(gonna use it tonight to twist). i love the N&S too but i rather just use shea butter and add stuff if i want to.


----------



## msa

chebaby said:


> msa, jane carter products are so exspensive but her products ever fail me. i love love love her twist and lock cream(gonna use it tonight to twist). i love the N&S too but i rather just use shea butter and add stuff if i want to.




Yeah that n&s is really great...especially because I don't have the patience or the interest to mix things anymore. It's perfect for sealing in moisture and it smells so yummy. It's also the only thing I'm not heavy handed with so I might be able to keep it in my regimen without incurring too much expense. It has replaced Oyin whipped pudding for me...which basically cost the same because of shipping.


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> Of course.
> 
> *My use it up list...there's actually much less than I thought.*
> *-A smidge of oyin honey hemp conditioner (like 3 oz)*
> *-1 Island Naturals*
> *-1 Rosa Mosqueta*
> *-2 GPB*
> *-A smidge of HSR*
> *-1 Vatika Frosting (smells super yummy but regular coconut oil will do)*
> 
> I'm still trying to decide if I'll continue to repurchase the nourish & shine. I love the way it smells, and it's great for sealing but it's super expensive. Since I don't really use that much of it, I'm not trying to actively use it up. We'll see after I get through my 1.5 jars.
> 
> After I finish using all this up I plan to stick with coconut oil, AO WC, and aloe vera juice. I'm planning to try out gelatin as my protein treatment.
> 
> Pretty soon I'm planning to buy a pretty wrap and a horn comb. I also want one of those hot air brushes.


 
I can't wait until my list looks like this. Im glad you came in here, it gives me more inspiration to stick to my goals and use up my products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.....Ladies.....We Got alot of things Settled tonight as we Move forward in Our Challenge Within A Challenge to Countdown:

_UseEmUp'09!_(Thanks Brownie)

We've worked out our Regimens, Detailed our Lists of Purchases, Re-Purchases and Non-Repurchases, Organized our Stashes and analyzed our Decisions. 

And Made msa an Honorary PJ! 

We've discussed alot.  Now we Need to keep this Momentum Going for the Next 2 1/2 Months.  And Use It Up!

IK I am looking forward in Using Up Several Items.  Passing on Others etc......

Ready to Get It Done!


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> I can't wait until my list looks like this. Im glad you came in here, it gives me more inspiration to stick to my goals and use up my products.




Use it up use it up!!!

Believe me, you'll feel so free.

The reason I never buy products in bulk is because I love the satisfaction of finishing something and actually *needing* to go out and get more. Of course, that doesn't work if you order things online, which is why I stopped.


----------



## Aggie

La Colocha said:


> Idn, is she still in school? She may be busy.
> 
> Ot: Miss aggie you look so pretty in your picture


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, She Does! And she is Workin' Those Braids Until Times Get Better


 
Thanks ladies. Yawl are just so sweet.


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> Use it up use it up!!!
> 
> Believe me, you'll feel so free.
> 
> The reason I never buy products in bulk is because I love the satisfaction of finishing something and actually *needing* to go out and get more. Of course,* that doesn't work if you order things online*, which is why I stopped.


 
See this is my problem. I live in a small town and all we have are sally's, bss and walmart, target ect. I can't get natural products anywhere but on line. If i could find some place here that sells them it would be easier for me to not order on line. In the bigger cities some of the things i use can be found in stores. The only butter i ever seen in the bss was some shea butter that looked 100 years old.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

2010 We are All Going to Have Length, Health, Wealth and Prosperity in ALL Areas of Our Lives.

Let's All Stay Focused.  Centered.  Positive. Helpful to One Another. And KIM. 

None of Us Have Time to get caught up in Unproductiveness.

We are all on a Mission!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well....I guess it's time for me and My Prettywrap to Lay it Down!

Ya'll have a Blessed Night.  Remain Positive.  Keep a Joyful Heart. 

And Continue to think Towards the Future....Where do you see your Hair, Your Stash, 6 months from Now.

Think on These Things.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well....I guess it's time for me and My Prettywrap to Lay it Down!
> 
> Ya'll have a Blessed Night. Remain Positive. Keep a Joyful Heart.
> 
> And Continue to think Towards the Future....Where do you see your Hair, Your Stash, 6 months from Now.
> 
> Think on These Things.


 
Im right behind you girl. Goodnight ladies


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> See this is my problem. I live in a small town and all we have are sally's, bss and walmart, target ect. I can't get natural products anywhere but on line. If i could find some place here that sells them it would be easier for me to not order on line. In the bigger cities some of the things i use can be found in stores. The only butter i ever seen in the bss was some shea butter that looked 100 years old.




I can totally understand that...I'm glad I live in a large city (even though I can't find everything). But it's still good to stock up...but not overbuy. Then you don't get to do the fun part (buying stuff) as often.


----------



## Aggie

I think I'm off to bed myself, goodnight everyone.


----------



## iNicola

La Colocha said:


> Here let me help you girl






Charzboss said:


> I really like detangling with it! Has allot of slip!


Ohh...tempting. I saw these at Marshall but KIM.



Charzboss said:


> Guys I am so excited for my weave!
> 
> Its gonna be this kinda hair!


I had hair similarly to this installed last year (can't find a pic). I was lurking BHM at the time and read up about sealing. I didn't seal all the weft because it was so time consuming...and I was too impatient. The ones that I didn't seal held up just as well. I had my weave in for 4 - 6 weeks at a time, took it out, wash the hair, detangle (for such curly hair, detangling was a breeze) and air dried it for my next install. I used the same hair for about 6 months. I have it back in the packaging and it's still in good shape but I won't be wearing weaves anymore.



La Colocha said:


> I haven't seen inicola in a little bit. She may be working alot.


Present 


Here is a list of things i'm using up as of now
Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Reconstructor (no rebuy)- Works fine but I have a bottle of the Chi Keratin Mist so no rebuy
Aussie Deep 3 Minute Miracle - Nothing spectacular about it, I have better products, no rebuy
HE Hydralicious Poo - I've been trying to use this up since I started the challenge...boy this poo is a fighter. I have a few more poos to get through as well
CHI SI (staple) - I'll be done with this by my next wash. I have 12 oz bottle to go next
YTC Mask (staple) - Should be done in 2 weeks tops. 3 more containers to go. I'm actually not in a rush to use this up.
YTCu condish (no rebuy) - I really like this but I have way too many condish right now
VO5 Condish (staple) - Almost done with this. I'll maybe use it with my next cowash this week. No need to rebuy...I have 20 more VO5s to go through and I don't feel bad about it. I'm a cowasher til the end.
Vatika Frosting - I'm actively using up the jar that Charz sent to me awhile back. 


When will I ever get to use my Joico K-pak products? *sigh* I have so many goodies that I want to get to.


----------



## chebaby

i would love to go home and hit the hay but i need to do my hair. i really wanted to rock a puff all this week but them tangles earlier today got me scared to do anything other than twists. its freezing anyway so i guess i gotta do it.


----------



## La Colocha

iNicola said:


> Ohh...tempting. I saw these at Marshall but KIM.
> 
> 
> I had hair similarly to this installed last year (can't find a pic). I was lurking BHM at the time and read up about sealing. I didn't seal all the weft because it was so time consuming...and I was too impatient. The ones that I didn't seal held up just as well. I had my weave in for 4 - 6 weeks at a time, took it out, wash the hair, detangle (for such curly hair, detangling was a breeze) and air dried it for my next install. I used the same hair for about 6 months. I have it back in the packaging and it's still in good shape but I won't be wearing weaves anymore.
> 
> Present
> 
> 
> Here is a list of things i'm using up as of now
> Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Reconstructor (no rebuy)- Works fine but I have a bottle of the Chi Keratin Mist so no rebuy
> Aussie Deep 3 Minute Miracle - Nothing spectacular about it, I have better products, no rebuy
> HE Hydralicious Poo - I've been trying to use this up since I started the challenge...boy this poo is a fighter. I have a few more poos to get through as well
> CHI SI (staple) - I'll be done with this by my next wash. I have 12 oz bottle to go next
> YTC Mask (staple) - Should be done in 2 weeks tops. 3 more containers to go. I'm actually not in a rush to use this up.
> YTCu condish (no rebuy) - I really like this but I have way too many condish right now
> VO5 Condish (staple) - Almost done with this. I'll maybe use it with my next cowash this week. No need to rebuy...I have 20 more VO5s to go through and I don't feel bad about it. I'm a cowasher til the end.
> Vatika Frosting - I'm actively using up the jar that Charz sent to me awhile back.
> 
> 
> When will I ever get to use my Joico K-pak products? *sigh* I have so many goodies that I want to get to.


 
You saw the bat signalMissed you girl, you have a good plan going on there.



chebaby said:


> i would love to go home and hit the hay but i need to do my hair. i really wanted to rock a puff all this week but them tangles earlier today got me scared to do anything other than twists. its freezing anyway so i guess i gotta do it.


 
Its freezing here too chebaby, i think (and that is a long thought)Might do a set of twists this weekend. But i have to do them tiny and my hands don't have the patience. When i do medium size and they get wet they want to unravel. The colochas want to be free.


----------



## panamoni

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW Pana!
> 
> You really Put Some Thought into this. What _"New" DC's_ are you thinking about trying?


 

Well, I'd like to try: 
- Silicon Mix
- Banana Brule
- AO White Camelia
- I heard you talk about some caviar....??...not sure
- Miss Keys 10 en 1
- I like the Joico Intense Hydration, I think
- Silk Elements Mega something and Olive oil
I'm open to trying more.
And, if she ever gets the VF back in stock, I'll probably repurchase the Sitrinillah.  And, I'll probably repurchase the Alter Ego eventually.


----------



## panamoni

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Pulled Out my Sample of Qhemet Olive Oil & Honey Hydrating Balm Tonight and Fell in Love All Over Again!
> 
> All this Time, I thought this might just be something that would work better in "warmer" weather, but It Made My Hair feel so Good and Moisturized.
> 
> I sure Hope she has a Holiday Sale.


 THANKS!!  YOU JUST REMINDED ME that I'm expecting a shippment from them of my samples!!! I'm going to the post office right now to see if it's arrived in my PO box. I was dying yesterday that the post office was closed.

ETA:  I went, it's not there yet. ;o(


----------



## panamoni

Shay72 said:


> Exactly!!! The Qhemet jars seem huge too. I have an 8 oz of the Honey Hydrating Balm. Puleze that stuff is gonna last forever.
> 
> 
> I am packing up a box for the shelter this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need any almond glaze .


 
Really Shay, if you like Almond Glaze, I can make you a really good deal  .  It just doesn't work for me and it's better that it goes to you, someone who would appreciate it, than not .


----------



## panamoni

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well....I guess it's time for me and My Prettywrap to Lay it Down!
> 
> Ya'll have a Blessed Night. Remain Positive. Keep a Joyful Heart.
> 
> And Continue to think Towards the Future....Where do you see your Hair, Your Stash, 6 months from Now.
> 
> Think on These Things.


 
I'd like a reggie in 6 months, but I have a feeling, it's going to take me a year or so.  Ultimately, I'd like to stick with one line (Phyto, Redken, or something else good) with some other DC's to use on occasion (Dominican, other ultra moisturizing).  

My hair will be great in 6 months.  I think it's always been healthy, but now, in 6 months, it will be past APL for sure!!


----------



## Shay72

panamoni said:


> Really Shay, if you like Almond Glaze, I can make you a really good deal . It just doesn't work for me and it's better that it goes to you, someone who would appreciate it, than not .


The reason I said that is because I have like 8 in stock .  Please give it or sell it to someone that needs it or would like to give it a try.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Well....I guess it's time for me and My Prettywrap to Lay it Down!
> 
> Ya'll have a Blessed Night. Remain Positive. Keep a Joyful Heart.
> 
> And Continue to think Towards the Future....Where do you see your Hair, Your Stash, 6 months from Now.
> 
> Think on These Things.


6 months from now I will be 9 months post.  I will hope my transition is still going well and I'm not ready to hurt someone.

6 months from now my stash should be extremely low in many categories and that's what I want.  That's why I am purposefully not restocking in some not all.

Last night I finished my last HE Hydralicious.  Not a repurchase.  I also finished a jar of Roots of Nature....(long name).  One down, 2 more jars to go.


----------



## Aggie

chebaby said:


> i would love to go home and hit the hay but i need to do my hair. i really wanted to rock a puff all this week but them tangles earlier today got me scared to do anything other than twists. its freezing anyway so i guess i gotta do it.


 Che I read in an earlier post that you have been using some   Taalia Waajid(sp) products. Which ones have you tried and actually love enough to repurchase? Those prices were really gooda nd they seem natural - are they natural products?


----------



## Charz

Aggie said:


> Che I read in an earlier post that you have been using some Taalia Waajid(sp) products. Which ones have you tried and actually love enough to repurchase? Those prices were really gooda nd they seem natural - are they natural products?


 
Girl I was there when she bought it. The Mist is the only one of their products that is 100% natural.

One of their products had the second ingredient as parabans! One of the shampoos have sulfates.

But LC said they perform well.


----------



## Aggie

Charzboss said:


> Girl I was there when she bought it. The Mist is the only one of their products that is 100% natural.
> 
> One of their products had the second ingredient as parabans! One of the shampoos have sulfates.
> 
> But LC said they perform well.


 
Thanks Charz for such a wonderful description. It was the body mist I was most interested in anyway. Thanks again hun. 

The price is really good for the 32oz size bottle too. It's like buying 3 of the 8oz bottle and getting the fourth bottle free.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well....I guess it's time for me and My Prettywrap to Lay it Down!
> 
> Ya'll have a Blessed Night. Remain Positive. Keep a Joyful Heart.
> 
> And Continue to think Towards the Future....*Where do you see your Hair, Your Stash, 6 months from Now*.
> 
> Think on These Things.


 
6 months from now im hoping to have enough hair to do a pony without effort. And for my stash im hoping to only have staples and not be tempted to try anything new.

@ aggie, i have all the tw products except for the strengthner and the crinckles and curls. I love every single one of them. They are not all natural but mostly natural. The protective mist bodifer is a staple leave in, if you like s-curl this acts the same but without the glycerin so no matter what the weather it will still works the same.

Tonight im using tw mist, with ytcu leave in and sealed with shea amla butter. Everyone is doing a good job having plans and goals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

In 6 months: I'd like to see Health & Length and a _Managable_ Stash Filled with ALL the Wonderful Things I have for My Hair Now. 

And that those Wonderful Things I Have _All_ Produce Wonderful Results.


----------



## Aggie

La Colocha said:


> 6 months from now im hoping to have enough hair to do a pony without effort. And for my stash im hoping to only have staples and not be tempted to try anything new.
> 
> @ aggie, i have all the tw products except for the strengthner and the crinckles and curls. I love every single one of them. They are not all natural but mostly natural. The protective mist bodifer is a staple leave in, *if you like s-curl this acts the same but without the glycerin so no matter what the weather it will still works the same.*
> 
> Tonight im using tw mist, with ytcu leave in and sealed with shea amla butter. Everyone is doing a good job having plans and goals.


 
Okay this (bolded) right here is the number one reason for me to purchase this one. This is enough to convince me to get it. Thanks La. 

That 32oz bottle is a far better buy than the 8oz bottle IMO.


----------



## Brownie518

^^ Aggie, I just ordered some of that mist, too. I can't wait to try it!!


----------



## chebaby

@aggie, the only TW product i have is the mist but i have not tried it yet because im trying to get rid of another mist first.

in 6 months i plan on having 6 more inches. i plan on only having in stock my staples and maybe two "just for fun" products. i plan on having hair so strong that the tightest of puffs wont bother me(not that i would do super tight puffs but ya know...).


----------



## La Colocha

Aggie said:


> Okay this (bolded) right here is the number one reason for me to purchase this one. This is enough to convince me to get it. Thanks La.
> 
> That 32oz bottle is a far better buy than the 8oz bottle IMO.


 


Brownie518 said:


> ^^ Aggie, I just ordered some of that mist, too. I can't wait to try it!!


 
I hope you ladies like it as much as i do. Before i even bought it i have heard great reviews. My hair can be funny with protein and this contains it. I have had no problems using it. And if you don't like it you can always give it to me waste not want not.lol .  But seriously let me know how you like it.


----------



## Aggie

Brownie518 said:


> ^^ Aggie, I just ordered some of that mist, too. I can't wait to try it!!


 


chebaby said:


> @aggie, the only TW product i have is the mist but i have not tried it yet because im trying to get rid of another mist first.
> 
> in 6 months i plan on having 6 more inches. i plan on only having in stock my staples and maybe two "just for fun" products. i plan on having hair so strong that the tightest of puffs wont bother me(not that i would do super tight puffs but ya know...).


 
I just went on www.naturalhair.org and read that it's also good as a leave-in, a detangler and it aids in the removal of extension braids. 

It is useful in so many ways for me. They have the 32oz bottle so if anyone wants a bigger bottle...you can get it on this site for $20.


----------



## Aggie

La Colocha said:


> I hope you ladies like it as much as i do. Before i even bought it i have heard great reviews. My hair can be funny with protein and this contains it. I have had no problems using it. And if you don't like it you can always give it to me waste not want not.lol . But seriously let me know how you like it.


 

Well I like S-Curl Spray as you do so I know I will like this one too. 

When I get it, I will let you know but like Che, I am finishing off my S-Curl and 2 bottles of Aphogee Green Tea Restructerizer Mists first.


----------



## La Colocha

Aggie said:


> I just went on www.naturalhair.org and read that it's also good as a leave-in, a detangler and it aids in the removal of extension braids.
> 
> It is useful in so many ways for me. They have the 32oz bottle so if anyone wants a bigger bottle...you can get it on this site for $20.


 
If you order from there you will get 4 8oz bottles instead of the big bottle. I wanted a big one for my stash to refill my smaller bottle. But they sent me 4 8oz. All in all it is the same.


----------



## Aggie

La Colocha said:


> If you order from there you will get 4 8oz bottles instead of the big bottle. I wanted a big one for my stash to refill my smaller bottle. But they sent me 4 8oz. All in all it is the same.


 
Really? But still for $20 right?


----------



## La Colocha

Aggie said:


> Really? But still for $20 right?


 
 Yes ma'am same price. Maybe they were out of the large bottles and just sent me the smaller ones. I got the conditoner also in 32oz and i got the big bottle of that.


----------



## Charz

Shay72 said:


> Speaking of...where is Char tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still working on the sample .  We may use it differently.  I use it to slick back on wet hair & dry hair.  I've also used it to do a dry twist out.





Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, where is Char???





IDareT'sHair said:


> I guess I have time to think about it (while I am waiting on a Sale).  I am still using the sample Charz sent me (which is almost gone) and I have the other Sample that I bought (in the Stash).  So, I guess I have a while to decide.erplexed
> 
> It's not like I use it everyday.
> 
> *Yeah:  Where is Da' Thug Muffin tonight?*





La Colocha said:


> Idn, is she still in school? She may be busy.
> 
> Ot: Miss aggie you look so pretty in your picture





La Colocha said:


> Probably outside yo house, betta watch your back.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl............I wouldn't be surprised!
> 
> Doing a Drive By!  I'll give her some Henna to Roll and a 40 of GBP!




Wow, I didn't realize that I missed all that. Yesterday I was working on my law school applications.

And today was me and David's two year anniversary.

He fixed some snow crabs and rented a Denzel Washington movie <3.


----------



## La Colocha

Happy Anniversary Charz.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> If you order from there you will get 4 8oz bottles instead of the big bottle. I wanted a big one for my stash to refill my smaller bottle. But they sent me 4 8oz. All in all it is the same.



Shoot I hope so! I couldn't imagine to spray my head with a 32 oz bottle. I mean my head is big, but not that big!


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> this is whats on my list to purchase later this month:
> 
> qhemet honey and olive balm




Love this stuff, still got 1.5 jars.


----------



## Charz

msa said:


> Of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty soon I'm planning to buy a pretty wrap and a horn comb. I also want one of those *hot air brushes.*



I have a hot tools one, you can have it if you want.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl............I wouldn't be surprised!
> 
> Doing a Drive By!  I'll give her some Henna to Roll and a 40 of GBP!




LOL! Girl I got 4 kilos of that good stuff!


----------



## Charz

iNicola said:


> I had hair similarly to this installed last year (can't find a pic). I was lurking BHM at the time and read up about sealing. I didn't seal all the weft because it was so time consuming...and I was too impatient. The ones that I didn't seal held up just as well. I had my weave in for 4 - 6 weeks at a time, took it out, wash the hair, detangle (for such curly hair, detangling was a breeze) and air dried it for my next install. I used the same hair for about 6 months. I have it back in the packaging and it's still in good shape but I won't be wearing weaves anymore.



Did you get any growth?


----------



## chebaby

yall im thinking about selling my T3 blow dryer. i never use it and its jjust sitting there.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Shoot I hope so! *I couldn't imagine to spray my head with a 32 oz bottle*. I mean my head is big, but not that big!


 
Girl no It's a pour bottle, you use it to refill your spray bottle.



chebaby said:


> yall im thinking about selling my T3 blow dryer. i never use it and its jjust sitting there.


 
How do you like it? Is it better than a regular dryer. terminator 3 blow dryer.


----------



## Aggie

La Colocha said:


> Yes ma'am same price. Maybe they were out of the large bottles and just sent me the smaller ones. I got the conditoner also in 32oz and i got the big bottle of that.


 
Okay that's good news, Whew!!! I may have to call them and check if they will send me 4 small bottles or one large one. I'm thinking I may need the spray bottle afterall.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Girl no It's a pour bottle, you use it to refill your spray bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like it? Is it better than a regular dryer. terminator 3 blow dryer.


 its really nice. when i was relaxed i used it about 3 times and my hair was super soft after using it. i loved it and understood why people say you should invest in tools. but i bought it like a month before i bc so its basically a waste of money. i dont plan on using heat ever in my hair. and if i ever need to use a difusser or something, or i want to wear an afro, i have a bed head blow dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I should be finishing up a Bottle of Jamacian Black Castor Oil this week.  

I have another bottle in Stash City. 

But, should there be an Upcoming Sale, I will buy at least 2 More.


----------



## chebaby

T how do you use the castor oil? im still trying to figure out how to fit this in. i mean i use other oil but this one is so thick, thicker than cocasta oil that i dont know what to do with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T how do you use the castor oil? im still trying to figure out how to fit this in. i mean i use other oil but this one is so thick, thicker than cocasta oil that i dont know what to do with it.


 
I've been using it to Seal with.  You Know I've Upped My MT this Fall/Winter.

So, I apply the MT to Scalp and then Rub a little JBCO over my hair (to seal).  

You're right, it is "thick"(and smelly) But that doesn't last. 

But it really, really softens your hair.  It's the Business. 

When I was deep into my stretch, I even applied it on wet/damp hair.  You should try it.


----------



## Shay72

Okay I'm back after being in the Biggest Loser thread for over 2 hours ! We have so much fun though.

Anyways my edges are starting to fill in more and they are coming in as curls.  It is funny today I was too heavy handed with Afroveda's shea amla and I was trying to rub it in and it was defining my curls.  So before anyone asks I am growing my edges back by using Afroveda's Shikaki Growth Elixir, my oils concoction, taking the bun down to braid at night, and air drying in braids.  The only two I have been really consistent with lately are the last two.  I'm also going to start doing more braidouts, flexirod sets, caruso sets, and twistouts to give my edges a break and also to hide the line of demarcation cuz right now it is extremely obvious. Matter of fact my lazy behind actually braided my hair up tonight in smaller braids and have rollers in right now for a braidout.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

^^^^^Shay:  I like the New Pic!


----------



## Shay72

I finally remembered it wasn't summer anymore so I changed some stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm thinking about getting some "Satin" Rollers?


----------



## chebaby

thanx T. i may use it to seal tonight after i spray my twists with ojon.
also shay just reminded me that i have a ton of those little skinny things that you make straw curls with. instead of twisting i may do straw curls this weekend and put my hooded dryer to use since i havent used that thing in forever lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thanx T. i may use it to seal tonight after i spray my twists with ojon.
> also shay just reminded me that i have a ton of those little skinny things that you make straw curls with. instead of twisting i may do straw curls this weekend and put my hooded dryer to use since i havent used that thing in forever lol.


 
That Sounds Good Che!  You Should.  

JBCO has so many benefits for the Hair.  Edges, Ends, Nape etc....It's really a good addition to your Staples.  

It really softens your Hair.


----------



## chebaby

i used to use it all the time when i was relaxed beofre i found cocasta oil. it was easier to use then though, i would just put it on my ends and call it a day. but now my ends arent straight and when i twist i use styling butters and creams. i may strt pre pooing with it too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i used to use it all the time when i was relaxed beofre i found cocasta oil. it was easier to use then though, i would just put it on my ends and call it a day. but now my ends arent straight and when i twist i use styling butters and creams. i may strt pre pooing with it too.


 
Let Me Know How it Works with Your "Cute" Twists!


----------



## chebaby

i sure will T. i think if i use it just 2-3 times a week i should still see an improvement.
i know in the summer when i puff everyday it will be good to seal on wet hair and use to braid at night to get second day hair but thats a ways away lol.
also even though i have a pretty wrap i think im going to invest in a satin pillow.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i sure will T. i think if i use it just 2-3 times a week i should still see an improvement.
> i know in the summer when i puff everyday it will be good to seal on wet hair and use to braid at night to get second day hair but thats a ways away lol.
> also even though i have a pretty wrap i think im going to *invest in a satin pillow*.


 
 You should.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> thanx T. i may use it to seal tonight after i spray my twists with ojon.
> also shay just reminded me that i have a ton of those little skinny things that you make straw curls with. instead of twisting i may do straw curls this weekend and put my hooded dryer to use since i havent used that thing in forever lol.


 
So there are special straws that you buy or can you use any old straws?  I saw someone on you tube use regular straws and just cut them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i sure will T. i think if i use it just 2-3 times a week i should still see an improvement.
> i know in the summer when i puff everyday it will be good to seal on wet hair and use to braid at night to get second day hair but thats a ways away lol.
> also even though i have a pretty wrap* i think im going to invest in a satin pillow.*


 
I have a Couple Satin Pillowcases I bought a coupla' years ago........Have Never Pulled them out. 

hmm?????

_*goes off to look for them*_


----------



## Shay72

I got a satin pillowcase from Sally's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I got a satin pillowcase from Sally's.


 
I think I got mine at either TJ Maxx or AJ Wright? (a Set ).  

But I did see them in Sally's Sold separately 1 a piece?


----------



## chebaby

Shay you can use a regular straw. i've seen people use them. i just use flexi rods, the blue ones, because i dont have time to be cutting no straws lol.


----------



## Brownie518

I have about 10 satin pillowcases. One of the first things I got after finding this Board.


----------



## Chameleonchick

I'm taking a break from putting in my kinky twists and now I'm trying to find out more about this Taliah Waajid Spray.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I got mine at either TJ Maxx or AJ Wright? (a Set ).
> 
> But I did see them in Sally's Sold separately 1 a piece?


Yes, just 1 pillowcase.



chebaby said:


> Shay you can use a regular straw. i've seen people use them. i just use flexi rods, the blue ones, because i dont have time to be cutting no straws lol.


Okay I have flexirods.  No blue though.  I can try it with red, I guess.


----------



## La Colocha

Chameleonchick said:


> I'm taking a break from putting in my kinky twists and now I'm trying to find out more about this Taliah Waajid Spray.


 
Type in taliah waajid here in the seach feature and there are a few threads on the mist. Also if you google it there are some youtube videos. That is what really made me get it is all the reviews. And when someone posted she was protein sensitive and could use it that sent me over the edge.

Eta: let me get some links for you real quick.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=371249

http://kinkycurlymagazine.blogspot.com/2009/09/support-black-owned-taliah-waajid.html

There are more on you tube but im running late today. I hope this helps ladies have a blessed day.


----------



## panamoni

Brownie518 said:


> You should.


 
Yup, me too.  When I get my relaxer touch up this Friday, I plan to buy about three satin pillowcases. 

One day, I'll get some satin sheets


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Happy Anniversary Charz.


 
Thanks!!!!


----------



## Charz

Shoot, its killing me not to buy anything. But in doing so I realized that I have more then enough stuff to get me through the Winter and prolly the spring too.


----------



## Charz

How long does it take to go from SL to APL?


----------



## msa

Charzboss said:


> How long does it take to go from SL to APL?



No matter how long it takes, it seems like forever. But the best way to figure it out is to measure the distance so you can get an idea of how many inches you need and then divide that by your growth rate. For me it's at least a year since I have like 7 inches between sl and apl.


Ladies, do any of you use emu oil? I've been having this itchy/sore scalp issue for years and I think it's a follicular problem and emu is supposed to help with that. Let me know how it worked for you if you've tried it.


----------



## Charz

msa said:


> No matter how long it takes, it seems like forever. But the best way to figure it out is to measure the distance so you can get an idea of how many inches you need and then divide that by your growth rate. For me it's at least a year since I have like 7 inches between sl and apl.
> 
> 
> Ladies, do any of you use emu oil? I've been having this itchy/sore scalp issue for years and I think it's a follicular problem and emu is supposed to help with that. Let me know how it worked for you if you've tried it.


 

I love emu oil! Its weird because it is kinda cloudy, but it really absorbs into the hair/skin. It is kinda expensive, I would try vitacost.com, for pure emu oil.


----------



## panamoni

I'm so excited, I don't have anyone else to tell.  I went to my PO Box and finally, three packages were there:
- My Rollersetting DVD from Macherieamour
- My Length Check T-Shirt (just in time for my relaxer on Friday)
- My Qhemet moisturizer samples!! 

Woooooooooohooooooooooooooooo!!!!  It's package day!!


----------



## chebaby

why are my twists so frizzy already? its getting on my last nerves.
i just put these in monday night and by saturday they are gonna look a mess. i think its because of the ohm sweet hair pudding. i like the products but idk. that the only thing i can think of because my last twists with just thw twist and lock held up better than these and the ohm is the one that has hold lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I have about 10 satin pillowcases.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

msa said:


> Ladies, do any of you use emu oil? I've been having this itchy/sore scalp issue for years and I think it's a follicular problem and emu is supposed to help with that. Let me know how it worked for you if you've tried it.


 
Pure Emu Oil! Love It 

Charz is right -- It is Expensive! 

Never purchased any from Vitacost tho'


----------



## Aggie

I had posted this in the "What did you buy this month" thread so I think I'll just add it here as well:

My stuff arrived, I am so excited  

Here's what arrived yesterday:

1 bottle of Avalon Organics Biotin B-Complex Thickening Shampoo 
2 bottles of Avalon Organics Biotin B-Complex Thickening Conditioner - (I can't wait to try this poo and conditioner)

1 bottle of Beauty Without Cruelty Revitalize Leave In Conditioner (back up supply)

1 bottle of Beauty Without Cruelty Rosemary Mint & Tea Tree Shampoo (Organic clarifying poo)

1 bottle of Nature's Gate Hemp Nourishing Conditioner (I am eagerly looking forward to using this conditioner)

1 bottle of Jason Natural Aloe vera 84% Hair Smoothing Conditioner (just wanted it - may be great for ethnic hair, I'll see)

1 bottle of Nioxin Intensive Therapy Recharging Complex for hair, skin and nails (90 tablets and hoping for some major growth and thickness results from this vitamin)


----------



## Aggie

Charzboss said:


> Wow, I didn't realize that I missed all that. Yesterday I was working on my law school applications.
> 
> *And today was me and David's two year anniversary*.
> 
> He fixed some snow crabs and rented a Denzel Washington movie <3.


 
Happy Anniversary to you both Charz and David.


----------



## Aggie

Shay72 said:


> I got a satin pillowcase from Sally's.


 
I bought mine from Sally's as well. Great investment.


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait until my money comes on my cc so i can get me some afroveda and i may get some kbb. i really want the LL hair mask but i think its $25 and thats too much so i may not get anything from them.


----------



## Aggie

Charzboss said:


> How long does it take to go from SL to APL?


 
It took me about 10 months, from May 2007 to February 2008. I'm 5'4" but my upper back area from NL to BSL is pretty lengthy  so it may take you less time than it did me.


----------



## Charz

Aggie said:


> Happy Anniversary to you both Charz and David.



Aww thanks!



Aggie said:


> It took me about 10 months, from May 2007 to February 2008. I'm 5'4" but my upper back area from NL to BSL is pretty lengthy  so it may take you less time than it did me.



Wow thats fast! I'm 5'7".


----------



## Brownie518

Aggie, have you used those Nioxin vitamins before?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> *why are my twists so frizzy already*? its getting on my last nerves.
> i just put these in monday night and by saturday they are gonna look a mess. i think its because of the *ohm set hair pudding*. i like the products but idk. that the only thing i can think of because my last twists with just thw twist and lock held up better than these and the ohm is the one that has hold lol.


 
Does the pudding have more moisture than hold? That's maybe why your twists are frizzy. try just your leave in and shea butter or leave in and twist and loc. The butters should give you the hold you need.

Good day ladies im letting my dc marinate then im going to sit with it on for a spell. Im using silk elements dc mixed with oils, avocado butter and glycerin. Moisturizing with tw mist and sealing with shea amla butter. And oiling my scalp with african healing oil (ive been slacking on this). What are you all using today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've just finished up a 2oz Jar of MT.  I have 16oz Bottle that I squirt into the 2oz Jars.  

I will also be finishing up JBCO by Friday.  

I have one more bottle of JBCO in the Stash. 

And 2 Bottles of MT Stashed Away.

It helps me to not go too Crazy with the MT (by putting it into a Smaller Jar).


----------



## chebaby

La, the sweet hair pudding is very moisturizing and so is the twist and lock so you may be right about too much moisture. but the shp gives an ashy look by itself so thats why i mixed it so i can have shine but i may have to use it by itslef and just rub coconut oil through my hair when im done.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> La, the sweet hair pudding is very moisturizing and so is the twist and lock so you may be right about too much moisture. but the shp gives an ashy look by itself so thats why i mixed it so i can have shine but i may have to use it by itslef and just rub coconut oil through my hair when im done.


 
Are you still making your shea coconut oil mix? I have not been really mixing lately. You can use your leave in and butter mix then seal with coconut oil. See if it gives you better results. I would think the ohm pudding would be better for wash and go's.


----------



## Charz

...........


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> I have a feeling I am not gonna be deviating from this thread.
> 
> Sheesh


 
I saw you , i know what you did last summer.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> I saw you , i know what you did last summer.



...........


----------



## Brownie518

^^^Another day in the life of an LHCFer...


----------



## Charz

Brownie518 said:


> ^^^Another day in the life of an LHCFer...



...........


----------



## Brownie518

Charzboss said:


> I've never seen it that bad honestly. I mean its one thing when its natural vs. relaxed and its another thing when its everyone against one, and noone is sticking up for them.



True. It gets so bad on here sometimes, I would be speechless.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Mann, if it was OT I could see. I woulda pulled out the quotes and the screen shots, but in the hair section? I don't have the energy.


 
You have to choose your battles and today was not the day. Don't waste your time on something that will not be remembered when the next one comes along. And on here that is like every 5 minutes. Its not worth it hun.


----------



## Aggie

Brownie518 said:


> Aggie, have you used those Nioxin vitamins before?


 
Not yet....but I will be down with it starting yesterday.


----------



## chebaby

La, i still make my mix but i use it on my face and body instead. it makes my face glow.

for my hair i use shea buy itself but i may make another mix with a bunch of butters and coconut oil and evoo.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> You have to choose your battles and today was not the day. Don't waste your time on something that will not be remembered when the next one comes along. And on here that is like every 5 minutes. Its not worth it hun.


...........


----------



## Charz

What products should I use on my curly weave. Do you think Afroveda's Curly Custard would work?


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> I'm not trying to be a hero or remembered. I just don't like drama and nonconstructive debate with nasty undertones mixed with mob mentality.


 
I did not say you were charz and don't get me wrong i don't like it either but seriously what can we do about it but try to ignore it. There have been many times where i had to bite my tongue and i am very chill. And i have seen alot worse than that, alot. Sometimes i just want to leave this forum but i have met some wonderful ladies (you all) and for me the good out weighs the bad.

Eta: and i apologize i should not have used remember


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, in My Opinion, _that Person_ always starts Threads that have a tendency to pit people up against one another and never really has any _hair related value, no helpful tips, no product related dialogue, just a Bunch of "MESS" with alot of bad energy_.erplexed  

I have never seen a Thread From "them" that was positive and/or uplifting.  It's always something dramafied/negative that sets people on edge and I'm beginning to think they rather enjoy all the arguing that their Threads tend to ignite.

I really ain't feeling _them _at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> What products should I use on my curly weave. Do you think Afroveda's Curly Custard would work?


 
WOW CB!  I didn't know you still have to use "Product" on Your Install? 

Please Enlighten


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> What products should I use on my curly weave. Do you think Afroveda's Curly Custard would work?


 
Are you still going to use your moisture mist?  That should refresh your hair ? Is there something else that your looking for. like a creamy product or moisturizer?


----------



## Charz

......................


----------



## Charz

...........


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Are you still going to use your moisture mist?  That should refresh your hair ? Is there something else that your looking for. like a creamy product or moisturizer?



Well I wanna use that for my scalp. Something that will define the curls.


----------



## La Colocha

Ladies lets get back to hair. I don't want this to go away too, we have been doing so good.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW CB!  I didn't know you still have to use "Product" on Your Install?
> 
> Please Enlighten



Well I guess since even white girls need to use KCCC to define their curls, I'll need something too? Not sure really. erplexed


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Ladies lets get back to hair. I don't want this to go away too, we have been doing so good.



K I'm done. Sorry.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Well I wanna use that for my scalp. Something that will define the curls.


 
I never had a sew in before, im trying to think of something that would be light and not build up for you. Im having a true brain fart right now. How is the afroveda product? is it thick.


----------



## Charz

It's just that I have 32 ounces of it, and I need to use it up lol.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> K I'm done. Sorry.


 
We can always talk with each other, but i noticed the problem was gone. Your just fine.


----------



## chebaby

i was there too Charz, but i was not about to say anything. just read and laugh lol.

anywho, ediese uses products on her weave and she has a couple of threads about them. i would post the link but im a little slow about that lol.

sooooo i watched this video on youtube and this girl did the cutest style that i want to duplicate but it involves me taking out my twists and i dont wanna do that just yet.

also lol. i was on the phone with a friend and she was doing her daughters hair, i think the child is not yet 2, and that child was screaming so loud i was ready to hang up. my friend says the daughter has really curly hair and she did it in a style where the front was braided and the back was left curly but now it was ready to be washed because the back got "nappy". her words not mine. anyway i dont know if the child was being dramatic and needed her behind wooped(because when i say she was screaming, it was a loud scream from the belly) or if my friend was yanking her hair out but either wway i was like "girl i gotta go" lol.


----------



## Charz

Sigh, I want some curl junkie.


----------



## Charz

Hey Ms. Aggie don't you live in an exotic place?

I'm goin to cancun for a week in jan, will the salt water mess up my weave?


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Sigh, I want some curl junkie.


 when i first dod the bc curl junkie was one of the first brands i purchased because of maneandchic. anyway i was disapointed because both products made my hair hard hard hard. but now i noticed that when i had an inch of hair everything made my hair hard so idk. because of the recent thread i was thinking about getting samples but i dont wanna be dissapointed again. alot of stuff works now that didnt work then. like kbb, the hair milk made my hair soooooo hard but yall know its a staple now so....
i am interested in trying the coco curl cream again though. one thing that bothered me about her products is that there are a ton of ingredients in each product. i like simplicity when it comes to whats in a b and c.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i was there too Charz, but i was not about to say anything. just read and laugh lol.
> 
> anywho, ediese uses products on her weave and she has a couple of threads about them. i would post the link but im a little slow about that lol.
> 
> sooooo i watched this video on youtube and this girl did the cutest style that i want to duplicate but it involves me taking out my twists and i dont wanna do that just yet.
> 
> also lol. i was on the phone with a friend and she was doing her daughters hair, i think the child is not yet 2, and that child was screaming so loud i was ready to hang up. my friend says the daughter has really curly hair and she did it in a style where the front was braided and the back was left curly but now it was ready to be washed because the back got "nappy". her words not mine. anyway i dont know if the child was being dramatic and needed her behind wooped(because when i say she was screaming, it was a loud scream from the belly) or if my friend was yanking her hair out but either wway i was like "girl i gotta go" lol.


 
My little one screamed like that too. If i picked up the comb she started to scream. She just did not want her hair combed. It may be the same with the other little girl. And as she got older she grew out of it.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> when i first dod the bc curl junkie was one of the first brands i purchased because of maneandchic. anyway i was disapointed because both products made my hair hard hard hard. but now i noticed that when i had an inch of hair everything made my hair hard so idk. because of the recent thread i was thinking about getting samples but i dont wanna be dissapointed again. alot of stuff works now that didnt work then. like kbb, the hair milk made my hair soooooo hard but yall know its a staple now so....
> i am interested in trying the coco curl cream again though. one thing that bothered me about her products is that there are a ton of ingredients in each product. i like simplicity when it comes to whats in a b and c.



Don't encourage me che, you're supposed to tell me its horrible and full of parabans!


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> My little one screamed like that too. If i picked up the comb she started to scream. She just did not want her hair combed. It may be the same with the other little girl. And as she got older she grew out of it.



I can't wait to have babies!


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> I can't wait to have babies!


 
They are a joy and i love my child but i will never go through that pain again. Im telling you it felt like i passed a buick. Never again


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> They are a joy and i love my child but i will never go through that pain again. Im telling you it felt like i passed a buick. Never again



David and my mother are making me do a natural water birth. Did it hurt even with medicine?


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> David and my mother are making me do a natural water birth. Did it hurt even with medicine?


 
Yes it did i had and epidural(sp?). But i heard that water births are easier and they help with the pain and birthing. If i would have known that then i would have had her in the tub.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Yes it did i had and epidural(sp?). But i heard that water births are easier and they help with the pain and birthing. If i would have known that then i would have had her in the tub.



Yeah the water births apparently making the process more like.....doing a bowel movement. 

Did you experience hair loss/shedding during the pregnancy?


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I saw you , i know what you did last summer.


 I always miss stuff around here and I am happier for it.  Seriously I really debated on joining this forum because sometimes a bunch of black women together is .  Okay moving on...

I did a braidout on dry hair last night that I loved today.  I used Qhemet's Honey Bush Tea Gel (whatev, not quite sure about the actual name) and sat under the dryer for about 30 minutes.  I had big rollers on the ends too.  I took them out before I went to sleep. Took the braids out this morning with Afroveda's Shea Amla on my fingers.  Hair was moisturized all day.  My first successful braidout.  Slicked the front of my hair back with Qhemet's Honey Hydrating Balm.  

I'm getting all big & bold and doing flexirods tonight since today is a hair day.  We'll see how that works out.  I believe it's supposed to rain tomorrow so I may have to pull it up anyway but I have to do this stuff while I am in the mood. At this point Honey Bush Tea Gel and Shea Amla are keepers.  Hopefully this flexirod set will hold me through Saturday because that's the next time I will be able to do my hair.  

I finished a bottle of Amla oil tonight. I still have one more bottle.  It is a keeper.


----------



## chebaby

i know im starting to sound like a cry baby but i hate having twists in, even when they are cute, because i cant deep condition in the middle of the week. or do whatever i want to do with my hair when i want to do it.

also i have been thinking about doing a second bc to get rid of some of my heat damage in my bang area. it sucks that thats the only place the damage is but i cant just cut that area because then id look silly lol. i have no problem at all doing another bc but its so cold and the only thing i knew how to do on that short of hair was co wash and go lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

btw:  I Found My Satin Rollers.  So, I can put the Curling Iron away.  I got like 36 for about $6.00 and some change. 

I Hope they're small enough.

In 2010, I may buy some Caruso's.  Do Ya'll think they come in itty bitty sizes?  

I don't want them/can't use them if they are all Large.

I Need Like _Baby_ Ones.


----------



## chebaby

are carusos the ones you sit in hot water? i have never seen them in smaller sizes but i cant see them only making one size.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Yeah the water births apparently making the process more like.....doing a bowel movement.
> 
> Did you experience hair loss/shedding during the pregnancy?


 
No actually my hair grew, but i was not taking care of my hair. I really didn't know how.



Shay72 said:


> I always miss stuff around here and I am happier for it. Seriously I really debated on joining this forum because sometimes a bunch of black women together is . Okay moving on...
> 
> I did a braidout on dry hair last night that I loved today. I used Qhemet's Honey Bush Tea Gel (whatev, not quite sure about the actual name) and sat under the dryer for about 30 minutes. I had big rollers on the ends too. I took them out before I went to sleep. Took the braids out this morning with Afroveda's Shea Amla on my fingers. Hair was moisturized all day. My first successful braidout. Slicked the front of my hair back with Qhemet's Honey Hydrating Balm.
> 
> I'm getting all big & bold and doing flexirods tonight since today is a hair day. We'll see how that works out. I believe it's supposed to rain tomorrow so I may have to pull it up anyway but I have to do this stuff while I am in the mood. At this point Honey Bush Tea Gel and Shea Amla are keepers. Hopefully this flexirod set will hold me through Saturday because that's the next time I will be able to do my hair.
> 
> I finished a bottle of Amla oil tonight. I still have one more bottle. It is a keeper.


 
Good job shay, i bet your hair looked so pretty.  Am im glad you have alot of options to help make your transistion easier.



chebaby said:


> i know im starting to sound like a cry baby but i hate having twists in, even when they are cute, because i cant deep condition in the middle of the week. or do whatever i want to do with my hair when i want to do it.
> 
> also i have been thinking about doing a second bc to get rid of some of my heat damage in my bang area. it sucks that thats the only place the damage is but i cant just cut that area because then id look silly lol. i have no problem at all doing another bc but its so cold and the only thing i knew how to do on that short of hair was co wash and go lmao.


 
You are not a cry baby, i understand, i love my hair loose. Since its not damaged all over and its getting cold, maybe you could hide it until you get more growth then you could cut it instead of doing another big chop.



IDareT'sHair said:


> btw: I Found My Satin Rollers. So, I can put the Curling Iron away. I got like 36 for about $6.00 and some change.
> 
> I Hope they're small enough.
> 
> In 2010, I may buy some Caruso's. Do Ya'll think they come in itty bitty sizes?
> 
> I don't want them/can't use them if they are all Large.
> 
> I Need Like _Baby_ Ones.


 
I have never used them before t. I don't even know what a caruso is. Im not any kind of help am i.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> btw:  I Found My Satin Rollers.  So, I can put the Curling Iron away.  I got like 36 for about $6.00 and some change.
> 
> I Hope they're small enough.
> 
> In 2010, I may buy some Caruso's.  Do Ya'll think they come in itty bitty sizes?
> 
> I don't want them/can't use them if they are all Large.
> 
> I Need Like _Baby_ Ones.



Amazon.com has carries the "Petite" curlers.


----------



## La Colocha

I have a confession to make and i am so shamed. I want to change my stash. Im really thinking about it, because i find myself using certain things all the time. And even though all my stuff works, im not interested in using it.. I want to take away some things and add some things really simplify it but i need choices. I want it to be simple with choices. Idk im just thinking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> Amazon.com has carries the "Petite" curlers.


 
Thanks Girl. 

So, when I buy the Steamer thingy, Can't I just get it with all Petite Rollers, or is the Steamer thing going to have a variety of sizes of Rollers?:scratchch

Or Does the Steamer and Rollers Come Separately?:scratchch


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Girl.
> 
> So, when I buy the Steamer thingy, Can't I just get it with all Petite Rollers, or is the Steamer thing going to have a variety of sizes of Rollers?:scratchch
> 
> Or Does the Steamer and Rollers Come Separately?:scratchch



From what I quickly gathered, you can get the steamer separate from the rollers or you can buy the set. Let me find you more options from Amazon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I* have a confession to make and i am so shamed. I want to change my stash.* Im really thinking about it, because i find myself using certain things all the time. And even though all my stuff works, im not interested in using it.. I want to take away some things and add some things really simplify it but i need choices. I want it to be simple with choices. Idk im just thinking.


 
Girl!  You Worked So Hard on Developing Your Winter Stash!  

What are you thinking????????


----------



## chebaby

well ya know La, some of us are always here if you need to get some products off your stash. _goes back to lurking and waiting_


----------



## Americka

Americka said:


> From what I quickly gathered, you can get the steamer separate from the rollers or you can buy the set. Let me find you more options from Amazon.




Steamer Only

Steam with 30 molecular foam rollers - 6 petite, 6 small, 6 medium, 6 large, and 6 jumbo - with 3 comb clips for shorter hair

Do you need to see more?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> From what I quickly gathered, you can get the steamer separate from the rollers or you can buy the set. Let me find you more options from Amazon.


 
You're a Blessing OR a PUSHA (not sure which one).  

Thanks Americka. 

Please See what you can find out for me.  I'm not planning on buying it until Next Year (so you have plenty of time to do adequate research)

And if these little Silk Rollers work out, I may not have to get it.


----------



## Aggie

Charzboss said:


> Hey Ms. Aggie don't you live in an exotic place?
> 
> I'm goin to cancun for a week in jan, will the salt water mess up my weave?


 

Sorry I took too long to answer this Charz, it's just that this thread moves like a speeding bullet and I have to try hard to keep up with you ladies. 

I would say yes it would be a little hard on your weave but if it's Very good quality 100% remy-typevirgin hair, it should be fine. 

I'd recommend wearing a head band od some sort to keep the front of it in place, that way you get to avoid massive tangling. 

I used to braid the very end of my weave and put a stretch band around it to keep it secure to avoid more tangling. That worked swimmingly - no pun intended.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> Steamer Only
> 
> Steam with 30 molecular foam rollers - 6 petite, 6 small, 6 medium, 6 large, and 6 jumbo - with 3 comb clips for shorter hair
> 
> Do you need to see more?


 
WOW!  That was Quick.  If I get it, I will buy the Steamer Separate and then Buy Petite Rollers.

Thank you for being so Helpful.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW!  That was Quick.  If I get it, I will buy the Steamer Separate and then Buy Petite Rollers.
> 
> Thank you for being so Helpful.



Anytime, Terri!


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I have a confession to make and i am so shamed. I want to change my stash. Im really thinking about it, because i find myself using certain things all the time. And even though all my stuff works, im not interested in using it.. I want to take away some things and add some things really simplify it but i need choices. I want it to be simple with choices. Idk im just thinking.



Girl, don't sweat it! I knew this was coming from the way you always talked about certain products.  Do it if its what you and your hair want. Sometimes we just need to make changes. No shame.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, don't sweat it! I knew this was coming from the way you always talked about certain products.  Do it if its what you and your hair want. Sometimes we just need to make changes. No shame.


 
I am trying to Figure Out what She Means!I Need Details.............


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl! You Worked So Hard on Developing Your Winter Stash!
> 
> What are you thinking????????


 
 Well like i said im just thinking but.. I want to get rid of my dc's, and i want to add butters to my reggie. I want to have 1 shampoo, 1 clarifier, 1 leave in and a few choice conditoners. I have dc'd with a butter mix and it does the same for me as my regular dc's. But im not making any decisions, until i use up more stuff and see if i feel the same way. And really im taking away more than i want to add. So i don't know if it will be helpful for me or will it make me go back to buying alot of stuff again.



chebaby said:


> well ya know La, some of us are always here if you need to get some products off your stash. _goes back to *lurking and waiting*_


 
I bet you are lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> Anytime, Terri!


 
Girl, Pray My Little 36 $6.00 Satin Rollers Work Just Fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Well like i said im just thinking but.. I want to get rid of my dc's, and i want to add butters to my reggie. I want to have 1 shampoo, 1 clarifier, 1 leave in and a few choice conditoners. I have dc'd with a butter mix and it does the same for me as my regular dc's. But im not making any decisions, until i use up more stuff and see if i feel the same way. And really im taking away more than i want to add. So i don't know if it will be helpful for me or will it make me go back to buying alot of stuff again.*


 
LAWD HAM MERCY!

just playing Girl.  We Got You!


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Well like i said im just thinking but.. I want to get rid of my dc's, and i want to add butters to my reggie. I want to have 1 shampoo, 1 clarifier, 1 leave in and a few choice conditoners. I have dc'd with a butter mix and it does the same for me as my regular dc's. *But im not making any decisions*, until i use up more stuff and see if i feel the same way. And really im taking away more than i want to add. So i don't know if it will be helpful for me or will it make me go back to buying alot of stuff again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoot. _kicks rocks with my head down_


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby;9083734 
 
 
 
shoot. [I said:
			
		

> kicks rocks with my head down[/I]


 
Sings * keep your heeeadd up, ooh chileee things are gonna get easier*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *shoot. *_*kicks rocks with my head down*_


 
*You Don't NEED Nuthin'*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Did Anybody Do their Hair Tonight? 

If So, what did you Use?

I'm looking forward to doing mine Friday.  I want to use up some stuff too.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did Anybody Do their Hair Tonight?
> 
> If So, what did you Use?
> 
> I'm looking forward to doing mine Friday. I want to use up some stuff too.


 
I dc'd tonight, with silk elements dc, AVOCADO BUTTER some mixed oils and glycerin. I haven't used up anything. I will post my weekend plans tommorrow.


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait for wash day either T. im thinking about taking these twists out and yea....doing something to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I dc'd tonight, with silk elements dc, AVOCADO BUTTER some mixed oils and glycerin. I haven't used up anything. I will post my weekend plans tommorrow.


 
You're Almost Done with Your SE Aren't You? 

I have the SE Luxury Conditioner, that I Love for Co-Washing when I am doing Henna.  

IK it's prolly full of cones, but I like it.  Never bought any of the Masques.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i cant wait for wash day either T. im thinking about taking these twists out and yea....doing something to it.


 
Girl, You & Those Twists!

Ya'll Got a Thang Going On!

What are you going to use?  When is Your Wash Day?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You & Those Twists!
> 
> Ya'll Got a Thang Going On!
> 
> What are you going to use? When is Your Wash Day?


 i know, i know. its crazy.
my wash day isnt until sunday but you know sometimes i get my days mixed up and i might think tomorrow is sunday. ya know, sometimes that tends to happen.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> You're Almost Done with Your SE Aren't You?


 

Girl no its still pretty full. Its a never ending jar full of product.

Goodmorning everyone, today im going to use some tw mist and shea amla cream.  Everyone keep up the good work and use that stuff up. For wash day im going to do a prepoo with ytc mud mask and hibiscus oil, wash with the rest of my jojoba shampoo sample. Condition with elucence mbc and dc with a butter mix. I will put in twists  and finally trim my ends ( been going to do this for a while) and wear my hair in twists all next week. I was going to be done with my mist this week but i added more water to the bottle so it will still be a while before i use that up.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Girl no its still pretty full. Its a never ending jar full of product.
> 
> Goodmorning everyone, today im going to use some* tw mist and shea amla cream*.  Everyone keep up the good work and use that stuff up. For wash day im going to do a prepoo with ytc mud mask and hibiscus oil, wash with the rest of my jojoba shampoo sample. Condition with elucence mbc and dc with a butter mix. I will put in twists  and finally trim my ends ( been going to do this for a while) and wear my hair in twists all next week. I was going to be done with my mist this week but i added more water to the bottle so it will still be a while before i use that up.



See, right there, that bolded, that is YOU, La!!  You just love that combo, don't you? Don't you love it when you find something that just works for you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ya'll.  Spritz -n- Spray and _Don't Stop Till You Use it Up_! 

Or was that: _Till You Get Enuf?_ (and Lawd knows Ya'll Don't Need Nuthin' Else)

Have a Good One!  Holla!


----------



## panamoni

Hi everyone,

Used the first sample from Qhemet...the Amla Heavy Cream (??)...Anyway, I used it to moisturize my hair this morning and I like the fact that it wasn't greasy like the ORS Olive Oil cream.  I'll report back after a few more tries.

Have a good one to you guys.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Good job shay, i bet your hair looked so pretty. Am im glad you have alot of options to help make your transistion easier.


I think so .  I did get quite a few compliments yesterday as well as today with my flexirod set.  



La Colocha said:


> I have a confession to make and i am so shamed. I want to change my stash. Im really thinking about it, because i find myself using certain things all the time. And even though all my stuff works, im not interested in using it.. I want to take away some things and add some things really simplify it but i need choices. I want it to be simple with choices. Idk im just thinking.


 
Do what you need to do. No sense in having products if you don't want to use them.



Americka said:


> Steamer Only
> 
> Steam with 30 molecular foam rollers - 6 petite, 6 small, 6 medium, 6 large, and 6 jumbo - with 3 comb clips for shorter hair
> 
> Do you need to see more?


I got a Caruso set for my birthday.  I'm thinking I will finally give it a shot on Monday morning.  



Brownie518 said:


> Girl, don't sweat it! I knew this was coming from the way you always talked about certain products.  Do it if its what you and your hair want. Sometimes we just need to make changes. No shame.


ITA 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Did Anybody Do their Hair Tonight?
> 
> If So, what did you Use?
> 
> I'm looking forward to doing mine Friday. I want to use up some stuff too.


I did a prepoo with vatika frosting for about 2 hours, then followed up with my heat cap for about an hour.  Then I did a tea rinse with a combination of kalpi tone & fenugreek.  Did about 30 minutes under the heat cap.  Then cowashed with Giovanni's Nutrafix .  That is a keeper.  I may have used too much because I loooove the thickness.  Did an acv rinse then applied my leave in.  Then using Qhemet's Honey Bush Tea Gel I did a flexirod set.  I sat under the dryer for 1 hour. I slept in the rollers which was easy because I used my satin pillowcase. I took them out this morning and ran Afroveda's Cocolatte Mask through for moisture. I love the way it looks today.  It fell a little because it is raining today.  I will reset it again tonight. I love this gel just like my aloe vera gel because there is never any crunchiness and we know as always I'm heavy handed. 

What I've learned is twist outs, braid outs, and flexirods are easy styles for me.  I'm hoping the caruso set will be the same.  What was turning me away was watching all these you tube videos where they are parting and combing each section.  I ain't doing all that ish.  I grab a section, use gel, and twist, braid, or roll.  Seriously it ain't that complicated.   This really opens me up to try other styles too .


----------



## Charz

I got my Afroveda today!

I got the liquid shampoo
The new conditioner (Prana)
and the Men's Pomade!


----------



## iNicola

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did Anybody Do their Hair Tonight?
> 
> If So, what did you Use?
> 
> I'm looking forward to doing mine Friday.  I want to use up some stuff too.



I did 

Last night I cowashed with YTCu condish and DC without heat with Aussie Deep. I don't know what's going on with this but my hair seems to not like it anymore. Two more uses and its out....3 more if I mix with the YTCa mask and some oil. Still have teeny bit of CHI SI left so I'll finish that this weekend.

I haven't gotten a chance to completely scan the thread as yet so forgive me if you've mentioned this already, what are you doing your HOT with tonight?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did Anybody Do their Hair Tonight?
> 
> If So, what did you Use?
> 
> I'm looking forward to doing mine Friday. I want to use up some stuff too.


 

Terri, this is my weekend for doing my hair but I have a bit of a head cold and is wondering what I should do. 

On the one hand it will be 3 weeks since I last washed my hair and I really need to wash it now but on the other hand, I"m scurrrred that it might make me sicker. I hate being sick.


----------



## iNicola

Charzboss said:


> And today was me and David's two year anniversary.


Happy Anniversary 



Charzboss said:


> Did you get any growth?


I got growth but I wasn't retaining much. I wasn't taking care of my hair under the weave and I think the thread cut into parts of my cornrows. It wasn't too bad but I noticed it.



IDareT'sHair said:


> I've been using it to Seal with.  You Know I've Upped My MT this Fall/Winter.
> 
> So, I apply the MT to Scalp and then Rub a little JBCO over my hair (to seal).
> 
> You're right, it is "thick"(and smelly) But that doesn't last.
> 
> But it really, really softens your hair.  It's the Business.
> 
> When I was deep into my stretch, I even applied it on wet/damp hair.  You should try it.


Thanks. I still have a bottle and I wasn't sure what to do with it. I might use it with MT, if/when i decided to start applying it to my scalp.



Aggie said:


> ...it's just that this thread moves like a speeding bullet and I have to try hard to keep up with you ladies.


...yeah, I agree. Miss a day, miss a lot. I have to take mini breaks while catching up on posts in here.


----------



## Charz

iNicola said:


> Happy Anniversary
> 
> I got growth but I wasn't retaining much. I wasn't taking care of my hair under the weave and I think the thread cut into parts of my cornrows. It wasn't too bad but I noticed it.
> 
> .


 
Thanks!!!

Thread cut into your cornrow? Wait, what? Is that common?


----------



## chebaby

for you T


i love you girl. thank you so much. you are the sweetest person in the world. thank you so much. i got the package today RIGHT before i was going to hop in the shower to do my hair so it came right on time. i used it and YES, i got tingles. well  not really tingles but my scalp was sooooo cool. i love it.


on another note if my hair starts tripping i wouldnt be surprised. i did some crazy stuff to my hair today and i would not be surprised if it started acting a plum fool.


----------



## chebaby

i blow dried my hair today thinking i could smooth the front back and wear a cute puff. it wasnt happenin'. i put on sooooo much gel(yuck) and the stupid bands kept rolling off. urggg so upset. so there was nothing i could do with my hair so  i hopped back in the shower and clarifyed with kenra shampoo(this is such a tricky shampoo sometimes it makes my hair soft and sometimes i have trouble). then i shampood with cd tui and then i did a quick condition with giovanni nutra fix. i didnt have time to deep condition so i used kbb deep conditioner as a leave in followed by giovanni direct and shea butter mixed with olive oil. my hair is uper soft right now but i know i put my poor hair through a lot today so i will be treating it to an overnight treat tonight. im thinking kbb deep conditioner mixed with evoo and wheat germ oil.


----------



## Aggie

La Colocha said:


> Girl no its still pretty full. Its a never ending jar full of product.
> 
> Goodmorning everyone, *today im going to use some tw mist *and shea amla cream. Everyone keep up the good work and use that stuff up. For wash day im going to do a prepoo with ytc mud mask and hibiscus oil, wash with the rest of my jojoba shampoo sample. Condition with elucence mbc and dc with a butter mix. I will put in twists  and finally trim my ends ( been going to do this for a while) and wear my hair in twists all next week. I was going to be done with my mist this week but i added more water to the bottle so it will still be a while before i use that up.


 
Ooooh guess what La? I found a place here that cater to ladies with natural hair and locs - they sell the 8oz bottle of TW Protective Mist Bodifier $13.95.

 I think I am going to buy one here first to see if I really like it and if I do, I will order 2 or 3 of the 32oz bottles of it online from www.naturalhair.org:eyebrows2:. 

That should take care of me for a long while. I want it primarily for when I wear my braids and for detangling purposes after braid take downs, which will be for a long while yet. Afterall, I have another year or so before this relaxer stretch is complete.


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> Sorry I took too long to answer this Charz, it's just that this thread moves like a speeding bullet and I have to try hard to keep up with you ladies.
> 
> I would say yes it would be a little hard on your weave but if it's Very good quality 100% remy-typevirgin hair, it should be fine.
> 
> I'd recommend wearing a head band od some sort to keep the front of it in place, that way you get to avoid massive tangling.
> 
> I used to braid the very end of my weave and put a stretch band around it to keep it secure to avoid more tangling. That worked swimmingly - no pun intended.


 

*@ Charz,* I don't know if you saw my answer to your earlier question, so I quoted it to bump it for ya hun.


----------



## msa

Charzboss said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Thread cut into your cornrow? Wait, what? Is that common?



I think it happens more often than people realize. That's why a lot of people end up with thin hair after a weave. I think it's most likely to happen if you have fine hair and if your hair is on the dry side.

To avoid it, make sure the thread isn't pulled too tight (the tension is the biggest problem). Some people also like to oil their thread (that's what I do when I do my own) so that it's not sucking the moisture out of your hair, since it's cotton. You could also try the nylon thread but I don't know if it's actually a better choice (try hisandher.com, they sell it).



Aggie said:


> That should take care of me for a long while. I want it primarily for when I wear my braids and for detangling purposes after braid take downs, which will be for a long while yet. Afterall, I have another year or so before this relaxer stretch is complete.



Aggie, I have to say, you're my commitment inspiration. I have the hardest time sticking to a plan for my hair and watching you go through your stretch is really helpful to me.


----------



## Aggie

chebaby said:


> i blow dried my hair today thinking i could smooth the front back and wear a cute puff. it wasnt happenin'. i put on sooooo much gel(yuck) and the stupid bands kept rolling off. urggg so upset. so there was nothing i could do with my hair so i hopped back in the shower and clarifyed with kenra shampoo(this is such a tricky shampoo sometimes it makes my hair soft and sometimes i have trouble). then i shampood with cd tui and then i *did a quick condition with giovanni nutra fix.* i didnt have time to deep condition so i used kbb deep conditioner as a leave in followed by giovanni direct and shea butter mixed with olive oil. my hair is uper soft right now but i know i put my poor hair through a lot today so i will be treating it to an overnight treat tonight. im thinking kbb deep conditioner mixed with evoo and wheat germ oil.


 
Okay the bolded right here is next on my list Che. I have been seeing this pop up all over the place and everyone seem to be getting some awesome results with it so I added it to my wish list over at www.vitacost.com.


----------



## Aggie

msa said:


> Aggie, I have to say, you're my commitment inspiration. I have the hardest time sticking to a plan for my hair and watching you go through your stretch is really helpful to me.


 
Awww thank you msa, that means a lot to me to hear you say that. I have been watching you too and believe it or not, you inspire me in many ways and one way is to stay on top of my game when it comes to hair and hair product knowledge. I have a renewed hunger for it because of you and for that I thank you.


----------



## chebaby

yes i love love love everything giovanii. but hands down, the nutra fix has GOT to be the best. i love love love protein so im in love with this conditioner. i want to do an overnight treat with it but have never used protein for such a long amount of time and am scared.


----------



## cherepikr

DD and I have used up 4  bottles in 2 days.  She's only 5, but she is a conditioner junkie like her mommy.  erplexed

We emptied Aussie 3 minute miracle, Aphogee 2 minute, Jasmine's Silk Detangling Leave in, and a Suave coconut.  The only item that I would repurchase is the Aussie, but since I have one more in my stash I can hold off.


----------



## msa

Y'all I just went on a buying spree. Well it's probably not really a spree compared to how y'all roll but it's a lot for me, especially because it was ALL online.

Ok, so here's what I bought:

Horn comb...because I'm tired of plastic combs with seams...I have a kcutter but it's kind of hard to work with though it's great for massaging my scalp.

2oz emu oil...got it from amazon...it was 10% off...hopefully it'll help me heal my scalp.

From Oyin 2 bottles of Juices&Berries (also to help me with my scalp and to moisturize my hair) and 1 bottle of Honey Water (seems like it'll be a good all natural skin moisturizer..I hope ).

A pretty wrap (ivory, since it was on sale).

3 packs of braiding hair from hair sisters (freetress loose deep wave) because I'm going to try my hand at crochet braids. It was on sale for half off so I figured I may as well.


----------



## chebaby

msa i plan on doing a little shopping tomorrow or saturday myself. most of it will be on line as well.

i wont be buying all of these but these are what im looking at:
jane carter n&s
hydratherma naturals oil
hydratherma nturals hair lotion
hydratherma naturals leave in lotion
afroveda cocolatte
afroveda miss bhree cream
curl ease towel(i know im gonna get this because i am tired of using shirts to dry my hair when i want to wear a wash and go)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Okay the bolded right here is next on my list Che. I have been seeing this pop up all over the place and everyone seem to be getting some awesome results with it so I added it to my wish list over at www.vitacost.com.


 
This is a Definite "Must Have" Aggie -- Most Definitely Add this to Your List.



chebaby said:


> yes i love love love everything giovanii. but hands down, *the nutra fix has GOT to be the best.* i love love love protein so im in love with this conditioner. i want to do an overnight treat with it but have never used protein for such a long amount of time and am scared.


 
Great Reconstructive Treatment.  I've been on this Mad "Reconstructor" Roll (since my 16 week stretch) which I decided to add a Weekly Reconstructor to my Regimen.  

This is really a Good One. 

Not too Heavy...Not too Light...Just Right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

iNicola said:


> *I haven't gotten a chance to completely scan the thread as yet so forgive me if you've mentioned this already, what are you doing your HOT with tonight?*


 
IK Girl.  We Keep It Moving Up in This PieceI Do my Hair tomorrow.  My Hair Day is usually Friday.  

I will be using EVCO for My Hot Oil Treatment.  I have 1/4 of a Jar Left, so this is something that I can use up tomorrow.

EVCO will be Good especially based on the fact that the Three Hair Shaft Penetrating Oils are: Coconut, Olive and Avacado.

Will Definitely replace, AFTER I use up some additional Oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I got my Afroveda today!
> 
> I got the liquid shampoo
> The new conditioner (Prana)
> and the Men's Pomade!


 
So.......did that Arrival Satisfy your little "itch"?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

msa said:


> Y'all I just went on a buying spree. Well it's probably not really a spree compared to how y'all roll but it's a lot for me, especially because it was ALL online.


 




Honorary PJ In Action!  Gon' msa:  Do Your Thang Girl!


----------



## chebaby

i love love love coconut oil but have not been using it that much lately. i have really been into evoo too. the last time i pre pood with coconut oil was also i think monday, the day my hair was in a tangled mess. i dont want to think my precious co had something to do with that but.....

anyway sometime before this week is up i plan on making a mix. it will contain:
shea butter
coffee butter
coconut oil
evoo
wheat germ oil

and maybe:
alove vera gel
jojoba oil
olive butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i love love love coconut oil but have not been using it that much lately. i have really been into evoo too. the last time i pre pood with coconut oil was also i think monday, the day my hair was in a tangled mess. i dont want to think my precious co had something to do with that but.....
> 
> anyway sometime before this week is up i plan on making a mix. it will contain:
> shea butter
> coffee butter
> coconut oil
> evoo
> wheat germ oil
> 
> and maybe:
> alove vera gel
> jojoba oil
> olive butter


 
That Sounds Good Che! 

You Could Start a Product Line: Chelicious (get it) instead of Delicious. 

IK.  It was Whack


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Shay:*  Let me Know how the Caruso's Work For You!  Thanks


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> See, right there, that bolded, that is YOU, La!!  You just love that combo, don't you? Don't you love it when you find something that just works for you?


 
I do love it ms.b that combo and tw mist and jojoba butter is my jam.



Charzboss said:


> I got my Afroveda today!
> 
> I got the liquid shampoo
> The new conditioner (Prana)
> *and the Men's Pomade*!


 
I wanted the men's oil. How does the pomade smell?



Aggie said:


> Terri, this is my weekend for doing my hair but I have a bit of a head cold and is wondering what I should do.
> 
> On the one hand it will be 3 weeks since I last washed my hair and I really need to wash it now but on the other hand, I"m scurrrred that it might make me sicker. I hate being sick.


 
I hope you get better soon ms. aggie



Aggie said:


> Ooooh guess what La? I found a place here that cater to ladies with natural hair and locs - they sell the 8oz bottle of TW Protective Mist Bodifier $13.95.
> 
> I think I am going to buy one here first to see if I really like it and if I do, I will order 2 or 3 of the 32oz bottles of it online from www.naturalhair.org:eyebrows2:.
> 
> That should take care of me for a long while. I want it primarily for when I wear my braids and for detangling purposes after braid take downs, which will be for a long while yet. Afterall, I have another year or so before this relaxer stretch is complete.


 
Good deal, I wish they had it here were i lived. I'd be like just go in the back and bring me the whole box.



msa said:


> Y'all I just went on a buying spree. Well it's probably not really a spree compared to how y'all roll but it's a lot for me, especially because it was ALL online.
> 
> Ok, so here's what I bought:
> 
> Horn comb...because I'm tired of plastic combs with seams...I have a kcutter but it's kind of hard to work with though it's great for massaging my scalp.
> 
> 2oz emu oil...got it from amazon...it was 10% off...hopefully it'll help me heal my scalp.
> 
> From Oyin 2 bottles of Juices&Berries (also to help me with my scalp and to moisturize my hair) and 1 bottle of Honey Water (seems like it'll be a good all natural skin moisturizer..I hope ).
> 
> A pretty wrap (ivory, since it was on sale).
> 
> 3 packs of braiding hair from hair sisters (freetress loose deep wave) because I'm going to try my hand at crochet braids. It was on sale for half off so I figured I may as well.


 
Im so proud *cries* I told you we would get you one day.lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LADIES..........IN THE WORD'S OF MJ........"DON'T STOP 'TILL YOU USE IT UP"


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Sounds Good Che!
> 
> You Could Start a Product Line: Chelicious (get it) instead of Delicious.
> 
> IK. It was Whack


 thats so cute. i love making jokes and then saying "u get it"
people be looking at me like "yes Che, we get it".


----------



## chebaby

the only thing i will be using up this week is vatika frosting. when i say that thing is frozen solid, it is FROZEN. this weather aint no joke i tell ya.

i plan on melting it and using it as a pre co wash(i claryfied and shampood today so no more shampoo for another 3 weeks), mix in my trader joes nourish spa and other conditioners.
also my 32oz bottle of honey hemp conditioner will need to be re-purchased soon. it  is half full and i noticed that i use a lot of this when i put it on dry hair which is always. so i may get anothe 3-4 uses out of this bottle. maybe more.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> So.......did that Arrival Satisfy your little "itch"?



Nah not really. Haha, tomorrow will make a week of me not buying anything.

It's easier after a period of time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Nah not really. Haha, tomorrow will make a week of me not buying anything.
> 
> It's easier after a period of time.


 

You Did Good Charz.....

So.....Was this "Intentional?"  Exactly what was your Motivation?

Just take one day at a time. 

I'm Proud of You Lil' Sis!


----------



## chebaby

Charz, did you ever try hydratherma naturals?
i tried it back when i was relaxed and most of it i didnt like but some stuff was ok and others i thought would be better for natural hair. i loved the leave in, i want to retry the lotion and i loved the oil too. im thinking about getting them this week.

oh and im not trying to egg you on or anything


----------



## Shay72

This cocolatte mask got me wanting some hot chocolate.


----------



## chebaby

awwwww i want some cocolatte so bad. ok im def. getting that this week. and while im at it i may re up on my ashlii amala since im out.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> Charz, *did you ever try hydratherma naturals*?
> i tried it back when i was relaxed and most of it i didnt like but some stuff was ok and others i thought would be better for natural hair. i loved the leave in, i want to retry the lotion and i loved the oil too. im thinking about getting them this week.
> 
> oh and im not trying to egg you on or anything


 
Ive used the oil and the lotion before. I liked both of them but the lotion bothered me because of the glycerin. One day it would work then the next it would not.


----------



## chebaby

i thought the lotion was too "wet". but i might like it now.


----------



## JJamiah

La Colocha said:


> Yes it did i had and epidural(sp?). But i heard that water births are easier and they help with the pain and birthing. If i would have known that then i would have had her in the tub.


 
I never had the Epi (TOO SCared I'd Move, but I have four), the water does help you to control the contraction pain weird but it works.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i thought the lotion was too "wet". but i might like it now.


 
I love Hydratherma Naturals. The Oil, Lotion, and Leave In are all staples for me!!!  I love how they smell.   Next week, I'll be doing a quick stock up on some things so I have to get 2 more oils, and some leave in.


----------



## msa

IDareT'sHair said:


> Honorary PJ In Action!  Gon' msa:  Do Your Thang Girl!







La Colocha said:


> Im so proud *cries* I told you we would get you one day.lol





Now I really have to use stuff up. I want to do something to my hair tonight...but my scalp is still sore and itchy and if I start messing with it I'll want to scratch and that's not a good idea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

^^^^^^

You Did REAL GOOD Today msa!


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> Now I really have to use stuff up. I want to do something to my hair tonight*...but my scalp is still sore and itchy* and if I start messing with it I'll want to scratch and that's not a good idea.


 

What happened, did you have a reaction to something?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

msa said:


> *Now I really have to use stuff up.* I want to do something to my hair tonight...but my scalp is still sore and itchy and if I start messing with it I'll want to scratch and that's not a good idea.


 
Yeah, Sweetie, You Do Have to Get Busy.  I read in another thread where you said you don't like to keep products over 6-8 weeks.  I can't remember which.  So, yeah, you are going to be a busy little PJ!


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> Charz, did you ever try hydratherma naturals?
> i tried it back when i was relaxed and most of it i didnt like but some stuff was ok and others i thought would be better for natural hair. i loved the leave in, i want to retry the lotion and i loved the oil too. im thinking about getting them this week.
> 
> oh and im not trying to egg you on or anything



I didn't because I thought it was full of chemicals? At some point of time it was I believe, did they reformulate?


----------



## Charz

LC: The pomade smells like some kinda grease that I have smelled before. Like some old school BSS grease.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Did Good Charz.....
> 
> So.....Was this "Intentional?"  Exactly what was your Motivation?
> 
> Just take one day at a time.
> 
> I'm Proud of You Lil' Sis!



Girl my weave hair is gonna be like 200+

Thats my motivation!


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> What happened, did you have a reaction to something?



Nope. It's been happening for years...this one area of my scalp will get really sore and itchy all of a sudden...it'll be like that for maybe 2 weeks and then it'll be back to normal.

I'm not sure if it's because of prior damage (hard presses many many times throughout my life and one really bad weave incident) or if it's inflammation (from my lupus) that causes the symptoms. But I do feel like the hair in that area is much thinner than it should be. And when it itches I scratch so hard that I cut my scalp and create sores.

So basically it's been a bad cycle that I'm trying to break, which is why I bought the emu oil. I'm hoping that it will fix whatever is going on in my follicles.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, Sweetie, You Do Have to Get Busy.  I read in another thread where you said you don't like to keep products over 6-8 weeks.  I can't remember which.  So, yeah, you are going to be a busy little PJ!



Oh that was in the how long do products last you thread. Yeah I don't like to keep a lot of stuff around at all. I'm probably going to increase my wash frequency for the rest of the year so I can use it all up. My challenge for next year will be trying to see how long I can get my products to last so that I can spend less money and learn not to be heavy handed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> *Girl my weave hair is gonna be like 200+*
> 
> *Thats my motivation!*


 
Are You Sure You're Gonna Like really "not" having to do too much to/for your Hair?  

For Some Odd reason, I see you getting "Bored" with this Look really Fast. 

How long Nov-Feb?

And.............Have you decided how you are going to care for your Hair while it's being protected.  What products/spritzes etc....will you be using???? How often etc.....

Please Give me Details?


----------



## Brownie518

Komaza's Friday and Saturday Sale!​ 
Komaza Care would like to offer you 10% off your purchase made this  October 16Th and 17Th.

Please be sure to enter the word *SAVE *as the coupon code during checkout to take advantage of your 10% discount.
​


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Komaza's Friday and Saturday Sale!​
> 
> *Komaza Care would like to offer you 10% off your purchase made this October 16Th and 17Th.*
> 
> *Please be sure to enter the word SAVE as the coupon code during checkout to take advantage of your 10% discount.*
> 
> ​


 

 Brownie!


msa:  Get On It!


----------



## msa

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie!
> 
> 
> *msa:  Get On It!*




I was definitely sitting here thinking hmm I did want that protein treatment.

But nope. I reached my budget today so there's nothing left over for that. Next time.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Komaza's Friday and Saturday Sale!​
> 
> Komaza Care would like to offer you 10% off your purchase made this October 16Th and 17Th.​
> Please be sure to enter the word *SAVE *as the coupon code during checkout to take advantage of your 10% discount.
> 
> ​


----------



## chebaby

Charz, i dont know if they reformulated. but the lotion, oil and leave in have great ingredients. nothing bad. its just the shampoos and conditioners.


for my hair to be so parched today it sure is the cutes wash and go ive ever done lol. my hair is parched because of the shampooing session but it seems like it just drank in all the leave in and shea butter i put on it. i say that because my hair is soft but not coated soft like i usually like with my shea butter. i guess my hair just sucked in all that shea and olive oil.
i just came back from outside and its freezing. so i can not sleep with no conditioner on my hair. so i will make a butter and oil mix using shea butter, coffee butter, olive oil, olive butter, wheat germ oil and jojoba oil. i hope i wake up with moisturized hair.


----------



## chebaby

oh and let me go look at the komaza site. i was never interested in then but let me make sure.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *for my hair to be so parched today it sure is the cutes wash and go ive ever done lol.* my hair is parched because of the shampooing session but it seems like it just drank in all the leave in and shea butter i put on it. i say that because my hair is soft but not coated soft like i usually like with my shea butter. i guess my hair just sucked in all that shea and olive oil.
> i just came back from outside and its freezing. so i can not sleep with no conditioner on my hair. so i will make a butter and oil mix using shea butter, coffee butter, olive oil, olive butter, wheat germ oil and jojoba oil. i hope i wake up with moisturized hair.


 
All Yo' Styles Lately Have Been the "Cutest" Ever! 

Imma Hafta' Book Me an Appointment and.........Buy a Jar of Your Miracle Grease!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> All Yo' Styles Lately Have Been the "Cutest" Ever!
> 
> Imma Hafta' Book Me an Appointment and.........Buy a Jar of Your Miracle Grease!


 lmao. i kept feeling my hair today saying "these curls sure do feel bigger than usual". when i looked in the mirrow they were all clumped together. if youve ever seen a 4ab person do a twist out, thats how it look. and when i took a pic it looked so black. i wish i had never colored my hair because its like a reddish brownish color that you see mostly in the light but i would love to have my hair its natural color again.


----------



## Shay72

I finished my sample of Qhemet's Honey Bush Tea Gel. Will be a repurchase at some point. I'm good for now.


----------



## chebaby

ok theres not much about komaza that interests me so i wont get any. i mean the califa cream and the coconut pudding sounds good but overall komazas ingredients dont look all that good to me.


----------



## Shay72

I gotta think about the Komaza.  I am thinking of trying the Honey Comb Treatment.  Right now I use the protein strengthener and I like it a lot.


----------



## chebaby

i think i'll stick to what i know. i still want to get some curl junkie stuff but that coffee coco curl cream is for wash and gos it seems and i dont think i will be doing much of that this winter. so i dont know.

what i REALLY want is a butter moisturizer/styler mix. ya know? kinda like jane carter n&s but different/better. and maybe made for styling.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I gotta think about the Komaza. I am thinking of trying the Honey Comb Treatment. Right now I use the protein strengthener and I like it a lot.


 
Yeah, I use both of these products. I love the Honey Comb stuff. The Protein Strengthener is strong, but I need that once in a while.  I like it.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I finished my sample of Qhemet's Honey Bush Tea Gel. Will be a repurchase at some point. I'm good for now.


 
Good job shay, on using up your qhemet's.



chebaby said:


> ok theres not much about komaza that interests me so i wont get any. i mean the *califa cream* and the coconut pudding sounds good but overall komazas ingredients dont look all that good to me.


 
The only stuff that caught my eye was the califa set and the olive dc. The dc did nothing for me. If you would ask me today which products i would repurchase, i would get the califa conditioner the leave in and the moisture spray. I do like the cream but i have other things that i like better. Im going to see how it does this winter to see if ill get it again. Its light to me. The califa products contain benhentrimonium, which my hair loves, this ingredient gives slip and moisture and helps with detangling. If you like jessicurl products which contain the same ingredient  you might like the califa stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies i went to tns this morning and i have a shopping cart on there. In it i have soy butter, shea butter, olive butter, jojoba butter and almond butter. I will let it stay there until i decide what to do. I want to figure out which things i won't use anymore and what i might not be tempted to buy again. The things i already know i will keep are

tw mist
shea amla butter
avocado butter
califa conditoner
all of my oils
tw lock it up gel 
elucence mbc
elucence shampoo and clarifier

Right now everything else is up in the air. Im just waiting this out to see if this is really what i want to do. In the meantime i will keep using what i have and try to use more stuff up.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Are You Sure You're Gonna Like really "not" having to do too much to/for your Hair?
> 
> For Some Odd reason, I see you getting "Bored" with this Look really Fast.
> 
> How long Nov-Feb?
> 
> And.............Have you decided how you are going to care for your Hair while it's being protected.  What products/spritzes etc....will you be using???? How often etc.....
> 
> Please Give me Details?



Haha, I'm already having doubts. With all the threads suffocating my hair strands and my hair matting I am kinda scared. 

I was gonna wash every two weeks and spritz my scalp daily with my moisture mist to get my hair moisturized. Also I would spritz my weave to refresh it and use a tiny bit of curly custard to maintain that wash and go curly look.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies i went to tns this morning and i have a shopping cart on there. In it i have *soy butter,* shea butter, olive butter, jojoba butter and *almond butter*. Tonight now everything else is up in the air. Im just waiting this out to see if this is really what i want to do. In the meantime i will keep using what i have and *try to use more stuff up*.


 
La:  Keep in "Mind" the Soy Butter will probably _mimic_ a Protein and The Almond Butter is _Grittyerplexed_.  

I traded mine to Che.  Not sure how she feels about it.  Lastly, Stick with the Plan.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> Charz, i dont know if they reformulated. but the lotion, oil and leave in have great ingredients. nothing bad. its just the shampoos and conditioners.


 
Hmm do they have sample sizes?


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> La: Keep in "Mind" the Soy Butter will probably _mimic_ a Protein and The Almond Butter is _Grittyerplexed_.
> 
> I traded mine to Che. Not sure how she feels about it. Lastly, Stick with the Plan.


 
Yours was gritty? Mine was smooth, maybe it was a bad batch?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> *Haha, I'm already having doubts*. With all the threads suffocating my hair strands and my hair matting I am kinda scared.
> 
> I was gonna wash every two weeks and spritz my scalp daily with my moisture mist to get my hair moisturized. Also I would spritz my weave to refresh it and use a tiny bit of curly custard to maintain that wash and go curly look.


 
Hon, I would really hate for you to get them, and then hate them after 3 days or a week, (you know how you are......) and end up spending all that money you could be re-stocking all your Lovely Products with.

You Still Have a couple week to continue to research it and really think about it.

Whatever your Decision......You Know We Got You! Most Def!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Yours was gritty? Mine was smooth, *maybe it was a bad batch?*


 
Yeah....it was "Grainy".... like when you rubbed it between your Fingers?erplexed

Coulda' Been!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hon, I would really hate for you to get them, and then hate them after 3 days or a week, (you know how you are......) and end up spending all that money you could be re-stocking all your Lovely Products with.
> 
> You Still Have a couple week to continue to research it and really think about it.
> 
> Whatever your Decision......You Know We Got You! Most Def!


 
Yeah, we all know I am indecisive lol. Thats why my appt is the last week of November, gives me time to think.

I like to evaluate stuff before I make a decision.

Che or Shay are you ordering the Komaza? If one of you are can I paypal you for the hair strengthener and pay like 2-3 bucks towards shipping?


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah....it was "Grainy".... like when you rubbed it between your Fingers?erplexed
> 
> Coulda' Been!


 

I would melt it and then strain it. I did that with my Oyin Burnt Sugar and it worked like a charm!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> *I would melt it and then strain it.* I did that with my Oyin Burnt Sugar and it worked like a charm!


 
Nah........Ain't Nobody Tryna' Do All That Work (when I could buy another "kind" that I know is already Smooth).


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nah........Ain't Nobody Tryna' Do All That Work (when I could buy another "kind" that I know is already Smooth).


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, I use both of these products. I love the Honey Comb stuff. The Protein Strengthener is strong, but I need that once in a while.  I like it.


I like that the protein strengthener is strong with natural ingredients.  That way I can have a Joico or Aphogee type protein treatment without crazy ingredients.



Charzboss said:


> Che or Shay are you ordering the Komaza? If one of you are can I paypal you for the hair strengthener and pay like 2-3 bucks towards shipping?


I still don't know.  Normally if I have to think this hard I ain't getting it.  I will let you know.

I need another natural deep condish.  Having 2 scares me.  I need 3 in my rotation to feel safe .I think I will just get on it this weekend and try to make my own.  There is nothing out there that interests me at this point as a dc.


----------



## chebaby

i did an overnight treat with shea butter, coffee butter, wheat germ oil, jojoba oil and olive oil. oh i added some jbco too. man i woke up today with the most beatiful curls and soft hair. but mannnnnn was it hard trying to rinse out with just conditioner lol. i wont do this again unless i know im going to shampoo the next day. i mean really it worked out for the best because i wore a w&g today and i didnt want to wash out all the butter and oils because its cold out and i want to make sure my hair is protected. i ended up using giovanni direct, afrodetangler and oyin whipped pudding to moisturize and my hair is soft now, still a little damp. the oyin whipped pudding showed me why it was still in my stash. its a great moisturizer.
tonight when i get home i will be using oyin whipped pudding to twist. thats the only thing im gonna use because i think it has hold.


----------



## Americka

I managed to use up the following:


Just for Me Hair Milk Conditioner
VO5 Anti-Breakage w/Pantenol
Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango Cholesterol
Palmer's DC Protein Pack
ORS Replenishing Pack
Pantene Time Renewal Replenishing Mask


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Yeah, we all know I am indecisive lol. Thats why my appt is the last week of November, gives me time to think.
> 
> I like to evaluate stuff before I make a decision.
> 
> Che or Shay are you ordering the Komaza? If one of you are can I paypal you for the hair strengthener and pay like 2-3 bucks towards shipping?


 im not getting any komaza. i dont like their ingredients. though the coconut pudding is calling me i think i will just get the curl junkie coffee coco curl cream instead.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> La: Keep in "Mind" the Soy Butter will probably _mimic_ a Protein and The Almond Butter is _Grittyerplexed_.
> 
> I traded mine to Che. Not sure how she feels about it. Lastly, Stick with the Plan.


 the almond butter is VERY gritty. i havent really used it yet but it does melt it your hands so its not a big deal to me.


----------



## msa

How do you guys deal with waiting for packages? As soon as I confirmed the orders I wanted my stuff to appear instantaneously.

I wanna wash my hair to use some stuff up...but I want my new stuff. And the oyin is going to take a couple weeks to get here...I should have ordered it from curlmart.


----------



## chebaby

yea, if i ever order oyin it will be from curl mart. but i'd rather just make that hour drive to baltimore and get my stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

msa said:


> *How do you guys deal with waiting for packages?* As soon as I confirmed the orders I wanted my stuff to appear instantaneously.


 
Girl, Haf-Ta time, I _Dread_ Going to my Mailbox or looking on my Step when I Pull Up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm Sitting Here Now under my Heat Cap w/Some Coconut Oil doing my HOT.  I thought I'd finish the Jar, but I think I might have enough for 1-2 Coconut Oil HOTS.  

I changed some of my Routine.  I will co-wash this with Nutrine Garlic Conditioner.  Apply Henna/Indigo rinse out with Suave Tropical Coconut, use a Reconstructor the DC w/Steam with Some Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner.  

Brownie & I were talking a great deal last night about:  "Shedding Season"  

I see there is a Thread about it tonight.erplexed  

So........I will be using Stuff to help to Ward off Shedding.  So, Imma Pull Out the Garlic Products tonight.


----------



## chebaby

i havent seen the thread about a shedding session but i have been using my coffee butter and thats suppossed to be good for shedding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i havent seen the thread about a shedding session *but i have been using my coffee butter and thats suppossed to be good for shedding.


 


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=12485


----------



## iNicola

Hi everyone , hope you all had a good day. I see that I have some posts to catch up on . Anyway, I just saw the thread about the JCPenny sale...lawd knows I don't need nuffin but it's tempting ...


----------



## Aggie

I went out and bought the Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier today but I haven't used it yet. I want to wash my hair first to give it the best review possible. I am still wearing braids so maybe that still won't happen until I take them down. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

iNicola said:


> Hi everyone , hope you all had a good day. I see that I have some posts to catch up on . Anyway, *I just saw the thread about the JCPenny sale...lawd knows I don't need nuffin but it's tempting* ...


 
And Exactly _"When"_ Has that Stopped You?

Lemme know what you get

I was thinking about taking a look around there tomorrow.  I prolly won't tho' 

IK I Don't Need a Thang from No-Where!  Even if it was _"FREE"_



Aggie said:


> I went out and bought the Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier today but I haven't used it yet. I want to wash my hair first to give it the best review possible. *I am still wearing braids so maybe that still won't happen until I take them down. I can't wait to try it*.


 
Just Keep Using Stuff Up.  And See where it takes you!  

It Sounds like you will have alot of Beautiful Products when You End Your Stretch.


----------



## iNicola

Charzboss said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Thread cut into your cornrow? Wait, what? Is that common?





msa said:


> I think it happens more often than people realize. That's why a lot of people end up with thin hair after a weave. I think it's most likely to happen if you have fine hair and if your *hair is on the dry side*.
> 
> To avoid it, make sure the thread isn't pulled too tight (the tension is the biggest problem). Some people also like to oil their thread (that's what I do when I do my own) so that it's not sucking the moisture out of your hair, since it's cotton. You could also try the nylon thread but I don't know if it's actually a better choice (try hisandher.com, they sell it).


My hair was on the dry side so that could have been a factor as well. The thread was not pulled tight during installation but I did wear my hair in ponytail alot. I switch from the regular weave thread to nylon/upholstery thread but honestly could not tell you if it made a difference. Even though I know better now, I highly doubt that I'll ever do another weave...more out of fear of a set back that anything else. Charz, I think your hair will thrive much better that mines did because you are armed with knowledge.



IDareT'sHair said:


> IK Girl.  We Keep It Moving Up in This PieceI Do my Hair tomorrow.  *My Hair Day is usually Friday.  *
> 
> I will be using EVCO for My Hot Oil Treatment.  I have 1/4 of a Jar Left, so this is something that I can use up tomorrow.
> 
> EVCO will be Good especially based on the fact that the Three Hair Shaft Penetrating Oils are: Coconut, Olive and Avacado.
> 
> Will Definitely replace, AFTER I use up some additional Oils.


 I don't know why I thought yesterday was Friday. I guess it's because I usually did my hair on Thursday nights but this week I did it on a Wednesday night and got my days thrown off from that.



Charzboss said:


> Haha, I'm already having doubts. With all the threads suffocating my hair strands and my hair matting I am kinda scared.


 Reiterating .... I think your hair will thrive much better that mines did because you are armed with knowledge on weave maintenance and how to avoid pitfalls.



IDareT'sHair said:


> *And Exactly "When" Has that Stopped You?*
> 
> Lemme know what you get
> 
> I was thinking about taking a look around there tomorrow.  I prolly won't tho'
> 
> IK I Don't Need a Thang from No-Where!  Even if it was _"FREE"_
> 
> 
> 
> Just Keep Using Stuff Up.  And See where it takes you!
> 
> It Sounds like you will have alot of Beautiful Products when You End Your Stretch.


 Girl, that was one old me  As long as I don't go to the mall this week then I'm good.


----------



## chebaby

ok im gonna purchase a k-cutter comb this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thanks Ya'll!


----------



## msa

chebaby said:


> ok im gonna purchase a k-cutter comb this weekend.




I love my kcutter for massaging my scalp...it's amazing. I don't use it to comb because it's a little too cumbersome for me...but I can massage my scalp with it all day (I actually do it at night to help me fall asleep).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll Somebody Gon' Hafta' stay up all night with me.  

I just put this Henna On.  I left work late and messed up my HairPlans. 

I will prolly leave it in until for another hour or so......But then DC, drying, etc......

So....Who Gon' be up late tonight?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La: Keep in "Mind" the Soy Butter will probably _mimic_ a Protein and The Almond Butter is _Grittyerplexed_.
> 
> I traded mine to Che. Not sure how she feels about it. Lastly, Stick with the Plan.


 
Thanks t for the info, so maybe just jojoba, and olive. I have plenty of avocado. And thank you for the package.



Americka said:


> I managed to use up the following:
> 
> 
> Just for Me Hair Milk Conditioner
> VO5 Anti-Breakage w/Pantenol
> Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango Cholesterol
> Palmer's DC Protein Pack
> ORS Replenishing Pack
> Pantene Time Renewal Replenishing Mask


 
Good job lady. You are doing so well, keep it up.




msa said:


> *How do you guys deal with waiting for packages*? As soon as I confirmed the orders I wanted my stuff to appear instantaneously.
> 
> I wanna wash my hair to use some stuff up...but I want my new stuff. And the oyin is going to take a couple weeks to get here...I should have ordered it from curlmart.


 
Patiently 



chebaby said:


> i havent seen the thread about a shedding session but i have been using my *coffee butter* and thats suppossed to be good for shedding.


 
Does coffee butter smell like coffee? and does it make your hair soft?

Good day ladies i will be doing my hair tonight but im tired, so i will prepoo and wash then dc overnight.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Somebody Gon' Hafta' stay up all night with me.
> 
> I just put this Henna On. I left work late and messed up my HairPlans.
> 
> I will prolly leave it in until for another hour or so......But then DC, drying, etc......
> 
> So....Who Gon' be up late tonight?


 
You know i love you girl but i don't know. Im just not worth nothing tonight but i will try to hang. I had to work over so i would not have to go in tommorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *You know i love you girl but i don't know. *Im just not worth nothing tonight but i will try to hang. I had to work over so i would not have to go in tommorrow.


 
Girl, I understand.  If You woulda' ask me I would be like:

So, it's Good!erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Girl, I understand. If You woulda' ask me I would be like:*


 
Im sorry t.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Im sorry t.


 
Girl, I ain't Mad! 

I'm Tired Myself! 

Sittin' Up here looking All Crazy with this Mess On My Head!


----------



## chebaby

OMG!!!!
i just got finished watching a badass youtube video about yarn twists and how to do them yourself. so i guess yall know what will be my winter style now lol. im gonna do more research on it because i need to make sure that the hair isnt gonna interfere with my moisture and i need to make sure that it is a great ps. if all goes well then i will be buying the yarn this weekend but i wont do them until probably november 1st or the end of this month.
of course this screws up with me using up products because, not that i wear fake hair much, but when i do i do not wash my hair. that might sound nasty but i would freak out about if my hair is gonna knot up and tangle around the yarn/fake hair. but i would still use up oils and sprays AND i will not be wearing yarn and fake hair all winter long. just long enough for me to keep my hands out of my hair. and by me doing them myself i will not get board and take them out fast because i know im gonna have to dedicate a whole weekend to doing them. when i put them in i will moisturize my hair by deep conditioning first and then adding leave in and shea butter and oil. i will spray the hair with ojon revitalizing mix and on a daily basis spray my hair with the ojon. they will not be left in longer than a month and a half.

heres the video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kkzj7Xj5zoA&feature=channel


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Somebody Gon' Hafta' stay up all night with me.
> 
> I just put this Henna On. I left work late and messed up my HairPlans.
> 
> I will prolly leave it in until for another hour or so......But then DC, drying, etc......
> 
> So....Who Gon' be up late tonight?


 i'll be up until midnight girly


----------



## chebaby

La, the coffee butter smel EXACTLY like coffee. i dont drink coffe but if i did i would be sooooo in love with this butter more so than i already am. this butter makes the hair so soft and shiny so i love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i'll be up until midnight girly


 
Thanks Che! 

I just read in another Thread: _Aggie said she was sleepy_

I wish I woulda' skipped the Henna this week!


----------



## chebaby

lmao.
how do you like henna? i get the feeling you probably already answered that but i dont remeber. i know a lot of naturals use it but im scared because it can loosen texture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao.
> how do you like henna? i get the feeling you probably already answered that but i dont remeber. i know a lot of naturals use it but im scared because it can loosen texture.


 
I Love it! The Strengthening Properties and the Shine is Like _None Other_! 

And it's Natural!  It's Amazing!  It's Wonderful!

It's just so Time Consuming............


----------



## chebaby

cool. i may try it later on. maybe the begining of 2010.

i was catching up on your other thread, its taking off. everytime i refresh my page someone posted. i like threads where people say what they want/need/purchased.


----------



## La Colocha

I can't do my hair tonight. I don't have it in me. Ill just get my prepoo and dc ready for tommorrow. Let it marinate. t i might be up with you, ill lay down in a little bit and take a cat nap that might make me feel better. I feel like i just fought a war all by myself and won.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> La, the coffee butter smel EXACTLY like coffee. i dont drink coffe but if i did i would be sooooo in love with this butter more so than i already am. this butter makes the hair so soft and shiny so i love it.


 
Does coffee make the hair grow? Ive seen some threads with ladies using coffee.


----------



## chebaby

i read a little of the coffe thread too and i personally wouldnt think that coffee would make the hair grow. im not too believing of most hair growth things anyway. i did read somewhere that its good for cutting down on shedding and i may believe that if anything. all i really know is that it makes my hair soooo soft.


----------



## Brownie518

T, I'll be up. You know me.

I want some coffee, jojoba, and avocado butter. 
And some more Hydrasilica Spritz from Hairveda.


----------



## chebaby

im still waiting on my hairveda


----------



## Shay72

msa said:


> How do you guys deal with waiting for packages? As soon as I confirmed the orders I wanted my stuff to appear instantaneously.
> 
> I wanna wash my hair to use some stuff up...but I want my new stuff. And the oyin is going to take a couple weeks to get here...I should have ordered it from curlmart.


Stalk USPS track & confirm and UPS site.  I track from their door to mine .  



IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Somebody Gon' Hafta' stay up all night with me.
> 
> I just put this Henna On. I left work late and messed up my HairPlans.
> 
> I will prolly leave it in until for another hour or so......But then DC, drying, etc......
> 
> So....Who Gon' be up late tonight?


Me. I'm a freak of nature.  I barely need sleep and I can pop up about 5am or so without the need for an alarm.



chebaby said:


> OMG!!!!
> i just got finished watching a badass youtube video about yarn twists and how to do them yourself. so i guess yall know what will be my winter style now lol. im gonna do more research on it because i need to make sure that the hair isnt gonna interfere with my moisture and i need to make sure that it is a great ps. if all goes well then i will be buying the yarn this weekend but i wont do them until probably november 1st or the end of this month.
> of course this screws up with me using up products because, not that i wear fake hair much, but when i do i do not wash my hair. that might sound nasty but i would freak out about if my hair is gonna knot up and tangle around the yarn/fake hair. but i would still use up oils and sprays AND i will not be wearing yarn and fake hair all winter long. just long enough for me to keep my hands out of my hair. and by me doing them myself i will not get board and take them out fast because i know im gonna have to dedicate a whole weekend to doing them. when i put them in i will moisturize my hair by deep conditioning first and then adding leave in and shea butter and oil. i will spray the hair with ojon revitalizing mix and on a daily basis spray my hair with the ojon. they will not be left in longer than a month and a half.
> 
> heres the video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kkzj7Xj5zoA&feature=channel


I knew it was her.  I love her.

Okay why did I go to the My Honey Child website . I know I've heard about the customer service.  I may be interested in the Love DC from Sweet Nature by Eddie.  I hate the packaging.  I know, I know I should just make my own.


----------



## Brownie518

I have scalp cleansers from MHC that I love and I have always wanted to try one of the conditioners or something. Hmmmm.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I have scalp cleansers from MHC that I love and I have always wanted to try one of the conditioners or something. Hmmmm.....


 
What Don't You Have????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Does coffee make the hair grow? Ive seen some threads with ladies using coffee.


 


chebaby said:


> i read a little of the coffe thread too and i personally wouldnt think that coffee would make the hair grow. im not too believing of most hair growth things anyway. i did read somewhere that its good for cutting down on shedding and i may believe that if anything. all i really know is that it makes my hair soooo soft.


 
They Say Coffee Rinses Helps with Shedding and Hair Fall!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I discovered I was using entirely too much leave-in. 

My Hair feels totally different tonight.  I used a lot less.  

DUH??????

Less is more.  I will try it again next week and see.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I discovered I was using entirely too much leave-in.
> 
> My Hair feels totally different tonight.  I used a lot less.
> 
> DUH??????
> 
> Less is more.  I will try it again next week and see.




Yeah, I had to learn that same lesson. It really made a huge difference in my hair.  
What you doin'? I'm over looking at MyHoneyChild


----------



## chebaby

i was, and still am, interested in myhoneychild but i heard about the service and i dont know if i wanna go through that. i might order from curlmart when i get my curl junkie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i was, and still am, interested in myhoneychild *but i heard about the service and i dont know if i wanna go through that. *


 
Me Too!  But Now I forget exactly what "I Heard"erplexed

I won't be looking/buying anything.  I do need to re-up on my Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner soon.  

I may have 2-3 more DC's with My Jar.

I didn't use up anything tonight, but a Vial of Fermodyl.  And We know that ain't Nuthin'.erplexed  

I woulda' but I switched in order to use that Nutrine Garlic Conditioner for my Co-Wash.


----------



## chebaby

im not gonna use the oyin whipped pudding tonight. it has too much hold for me. almost crunchy, i guess because its cold so i will be using my first love, jc twist and lock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, I had to learn that same lesson. It really made a huge difference in my hair.
> What you doin'?


 
Girl, I am amazed.  I was contemplating switching over to a liquid leave-in instead of my usual "creamy" which is my preference, but I just was using to much. erplexed


----------



## Shay72

The complaints I remember about My Honey Child included spoiled stuff being sent and the owner not responding to e-mails.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Stalk USPS track & confirm and UPS site. I track from their door to mine .
> 
> 
> Me. I'm a freak of nature. I barely need sleep and I can pop up about 5am or so without the need for an alarm.
> 
> 
> I knew it was her. I love her.
> 
> Okay why did I go to the My Honey Child website . I know I've heard about the customer service. *I may be interested in the Love DC from Sweet Nature by Eddie*. I hate the packaging. I know, I know I should just make my own.


 
I used her dream cream before and it was ok. I did like it but it didn't wow me. I didn't know she had a dc.



IDareT'sHair said:


> They Say Coffee Rinses Helps with Shedding and Hair Fall!


 
Thanks t, im sorry i woke up late, no one ever wakes me up when i tell them too.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too! But Now I forget exactly what "I Heard"erplexed
> 
> I won't be looking/buying anything. I do need to re-up on my Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner soon.
> 
> I may have 2-3 more DC's with My Jar.
> 
> I didn't use up anything tonight, but a Vial of Fermodyl.* And We know that ain't Nuthin'*.erplexed
> 
> I woulda' but I switched in order to use that Nutrine Garlic Conditioner for my Co-Wash.


 
Its still something because its a product and you used it up



Shay72 said:


> The complaints I remember about My Honey Child included spoiled stuff being sent and the owner not responding to e-mails.


 
Yep i think ms. brown had a thread about that.


----------



## Aggie

La Colocha said:


> Does coffee make the hair grow? Ive seen some threads with ladies using coffee.


 
La, it's really not the coffee but the caffeine in coffee that aids in hair growth. You can use good old black tea with caffeine to get the same results if you don't want coffee in your hair.


----------



## Aggie

chebaby said:


> OMG!!!!
> i just got finished watching a badass youtube video about yarn twists and how to do them yourself. so i guess yall know what will be my winter style now lol. im gonna do more research on it because i need to make sure that the hair isnt gonna interfere with my moisture and i need to make sure that it is a great ps. if all goes well then i will be buying the yarn this weekend but i wont do them until probably november 1st or the end of this month.
> of course this screws up with me using up products because, not that i wear fake hair much, but when i do i do not wash my hair. that might sound nasty but i would freak out about if my hair is gonna knot up and tangle around the yarn/fake hair. but i would still use up oils and sprays AND i will not be wearing yarn and fake hair all winter long. just long enough for me to keep my hands out of my hair. and by me doing them myself i will not get board and take them out fast because i know im gonna have to dedicate a whole weekend to doing them. when i put them in i will moisturize my hair by deep conditioning first and then adding leave in and shea butter and oil. i will spray the hair with ojon revitalizing mix and on a daily basis spray my hair with the ojon. they will not be left in longer than a month and a half.
> 
> heres the video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kkzj7Xj5zoA&feature=channel


 
I'm a little concerned about the yarn sucking moisture out of my hair.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I discovered I was using entirely too much leave-in.
> 
> My Hair feels totally different tonight. I used a lot less.
> 
> DUH??????
> 
> Less is more. I will try it again next week and see.


 
I make this mistake an aweful lot and I know I need to cut back drastically. Those things feel so good going on though that I keep putting globs of it in my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> I make this mistake an aweful lot and I know I need to cut back drastically. Those things feel so good going on though that I keep putting globs of it in my hair.


 
Me too Girl.  And I ain't got no hair.erplexed  

So you know I need to Stop!


----------



## Charz

I've used up a Giovanni Magnetic Conditioner.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> I've used up a Giovanni Magnetic Conditioner.


 
Good job charz, how did you like it? I never heard of that conditoner before. I wish giovanni made products without protein.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Good job charz, how did you like it? I never heard of that conditoner before. I wish giovanni made products without protein.



It was alright at a cowash conditioner, nothing special. I will do a review on it next week.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> It was alright at a cowash conditioner, nothing special. I will do a review on it next week.


 
Do you have any new reviews to watch?


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Do you have any new reviews to watch?




Hee hee, I am uploading the Dacry's DC review as we speak. It will be ready in 10 minutes.

I made sure the music was good Ms. Terri.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

How's everybody doing this afternoon.?  

I'm a little disappointed I didn't use up anything last night.  

I wanted to soooo bad. 

Just to see another container go into the trash would have done My Heart Good.  

Alot of that came from totally changing my Reggie at the 11th Hour.

Oh Well, I guess there is always next week.......erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> How's everybody doing this afternoon.?
> 
> I'm a little disappointed I didn't use up anything last night.
> 
> I wanted to soooo bad.
> 
> Just to see another container go into the trash would have done My Heart Good.
> 
> Alot of that came from totally changing my Reggie at the 11th Hour.
> 
> Oh Well, I guess there is always next week.......erplexed


 
Didn't you use up, a vile of something? It may not seem like something big to you but you still used it up. And that is a good thing. That's why i keep track of everything i use up, even a sample, because back in the day i wouldn't have even used that. You are doing a wonderul job keeping us on track on motivated and with that said i have some bad news.

I got my butters last night. I know but i had to. Im having such a good experience with them and i love them. I thought avocado was the bomb but there are so many others out there that get the job done. I thought and thought about it. I rushed myself trying to get my stash together and not buy anything else. And i just said what the hey, at least its not a product line that i have already tried and bought again. Im really hoping this is the end of it. I will be just fine if i don't try nothing else. So i got shea, coffee, jojoba and olive butter. I got the small ones since you already set me up good (thanks t). Now i will give away tw black earth shampoo, tw herbal shampoo, silk elements dc. komza leave in and califa cream. These are going to a girlfriend who is not a pj and i have a full new jar of ashlii i will give to che if she wants it. So she won't have to buy another. (holla at me girl). I will use up the rest of my products then in april i will get the big sizes of butters and not use dc's anymore. Everything else i will keep in my stash.


----------



## La Colocha

Im doing my prepoo right now with ytc mud mask and hibiscus oil. I will have one more use of the mask. I will get it out the way next week. I will use up my jojoba shampoo sample today, it will not be a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Didn't you use up, a vile of something?* *It may not seem like something big to you but you still used it up. And that is a good thing. That's why i keep track of everything i use up, even a sample, because back in the day i wouldn't have even used that. You are doing a wonderul job keeping us on track on motivated and with that said i have some bad news.*
> 
> I got my butters last night. I know but i had to. Im having such a good experience with them and i love them. I thought avocado was the bomb but there are so many others out there that get the job done. I thought and thought about it. I rushed myself trying to get my stash together and not buy anything else. And i just said what the hey, at least its not a product line that i have already tried and bought again. Im really hoping this is the end of it. I will be just fine if i don't try nothing else. So i got shea, coffee, jojoba and olive butter. I got the small ones since you already set me up good (thanks t). Now i will give away tw black earth shampoo, tw herbal shampoo, silk elements dc. komza leave in and califa cream. These are going to a girlfriend who is not a pj and i have a full new jar of ashlii i will give to che if she wants it. So she won't have to buy another. (holla at me girl). I will use up the rest of my products then in april i will get the big sizes of butters and not use dc's anymore. Everything else i will keep in my stash.


 
Yeah, I used up a Tube of Fermodyl

Girl, It's not bad news at all.  It's You.  Doing You.  And Finding Your Rhythm.

You Know You Gotta Let the Colochas Be FREE To Explore the Best Opportunities For them. 

So what, you ordered a little Butta'  No Biggie.

You are giving items away and that's a Good Thing. 

Shucks......If it wasn't for you, starting this Challenge, we'd all be totally Off Da' Chain and wouldn't even be giving it a Second thought. 

At least, we think about our PJ-ism More and Look at it a Little Differently. 

At Least, I do.


----------



## La Colocha

Ladies if you could only pick 3 vendors to buy your products from who would you choose? What 3 vendors together would take care of your needs?  And if you like salon products more or don't like ordering online. Which 3 companies would you choose. And you only get 3 choices.

I picked tns,beauty of new york and curlmart. If i had to make a choice this trio would take care of all of my hair care needs.


----------



## Charz

Shescentit, honeyfig(they carry afroveda now too) and qhemet.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Shescentit, honeyfig(they carry afroveda now too) and qhemet.


 
I saw your video, good review, i like that song. There is a lady at work named roxanne and everytime she walks by the guys start singing that song.


----------



## Shay72

Okay since it's confession time I bought from My Honey Child (don't say nothing Char) this morning.  I got the honey & horsetail reconstructor, coconut & papaya hair paste, and molasses deep hydrating conditioner.  Of course the last two I'm trying out for a new dc.  The first I want to use as my protein dc.  I also ordered a denman brush and some hoop earrings from there. I may still order the love conditioner from Sweet Nature but I will wait and see how the MHC works out. 

I'm under my heat cap right now with my oil concoction.


----------



## Americka

Beauty of New York, Lotioncrafter, and TNS would meet all of my needs.


----------



## Shay72

3 vendors--Hairveda, Afroveda, and Qhemet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Only 3look::

#1) e-bay (I love the Thrill of the Hunt)....the Chase
#2) Beauty-Mart.com
#3) Beauty Of New York


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Only 3*look::
> 
> #1) e-bay (I love the Thrill of the Hunt)....the Chase
> #2) Beauty-Mart.com
> #3) Beauty Of New York


 
Mmm hmm only 3. I would have said 1 but i can't think of only 1 place. I thought 3 would give a little more choice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Hee hee, I am uploading the Dacry's DC review as we speak. It will be ready in 10 minutes.
> 
> *I made sure the music was good Ms. Terri.*


 
 (at Bolded)  Now You have to admit, that Head Banging Music was a little distracting from the essence of the business for most _serious_ PJ's. 

I need/want to hear Everything You Got to Say! Especially if I am gonna spend some $ !

Good Job Sis! 

Your Review as always, was Very thorough and very concise!  

That's one more to cross of my List. 

_*actually it wasn't on there*_


----------



## La Colocha

I finished my jojoba shampoo sample and now im dcing with my butter dc. Did i say i was going to do twists? I need to go ahead and do my trim before it gets really cold. I planned on doing it 2x a year. I just get so lazy. Twists are the devil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I finished my jojoba shampoo sample and now im dcing with my butter dc. *Did i say i was going to do twists?* I need to go ahead and do my trim before it gets really cold. I planned on doing it 2x a year. I just get so lazy. *Twists are the devil*.


 

Okay.....  So Why are Twists Bad?  

I plan to also Trim 2x a Year Too.  If I ever get something to "Trim"


----------



## JJamiah

I used up one bottle of chi, motions relaxer, Jazzing hair color.

I bought the Chocolate SoyMilk Shampoo and Soytri-wheat leave in conditioner


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay..... *So Why are Twists Bad*?
> 
> I plan to also Trim 2x a Year Too. If I ever get something to "Trim"


 
They are not bad per say it just takes so long to do. The last time i did twists it took 3 hours and my hands felt like i had carpaltunnel.


----------



## msa

My 3...

1. Grocery store/whole foods
2. Oyin Handmade
3. Aubrey Organics (which I wouldn't mind ordering if they for some reason stopped being sold at Whole Foods)


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> My 3...
> 
> 1. Grocery store/whole foods
> 2. Oyin Handmade
> 3. Aubrey Organics (which I wouldn't mind ordering if they for some reason stopped being sold at Whole Foods)


 
I wish we had a whole foods here. If i need something i have my mom send it to me. She is in san jose.


----------



## Charz

Shay72 said:


> Okay since it's confession time I bought from My Honey Child *(don't say nothing Char) *this morning.  I got the honey & horsetail reconstructor, coconut & papaya hair paste, and molasses deep hydrating conditioner.  Of course the last two I'm trying out for a new dc.  The first I want to use as my protein dc.  I also ordered a denman brush and some hoop earrings from there. I may still order the love conditioner from Sweet Nature but I will wait and see how the MHC works out.
> 
> I'm under my heat cap right now with my oil concoction.


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> I wish we had a whole foods here. If i need something i have my mom send it to me. She is in san jose.




Well if you ever need anything she can't find, let me know...I'm there like every other day ...mainly because there are really fine men that work in the one by my house...oh and I like to go smell all the products in the beauty aisle.


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> Well if you ever need anything she can't find, let me know...I'm there like every other day ...*mainly because there are really fine men that work in the one by my house*...oh and I like to go smell all the products in the beauty aisle.


 
Thanks msa, don't hurt them girl. 

For anyone who likes to use coconut milk on their hair. You can also use regular milk and goat or condensed milk for a light protein. I was researching goat milk and saw that info.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

We Have Several Whole Foods Here as Well.  

And would more than Hapy to Go There For You!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> We Have Several Whole Foods Here as Well.
> 
> *And would more than Hapy to Go There For You*!


 
You got some cuties at whole foods too. Shoot i may need to make a trip out west. A lil peek won't hurt good food and hot men go hand in hand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You got some cuties at whole foods too. Shoot i may need to make a trip out west. A lil peek won't hurt good food and hot men go hand in hand.


 
Girl, that's msa with the Cute Men. 

I ain't paid no attention to the Boys in WF's here (and prolly won't unless they are letting me use their _little_ discount).


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, that's msa with the Cute Men.
> 
> I ain't paid no attention to the Boys in WF's here *(and prolly won't unless they are letting me use their little discount).*


 
So wrong yet so right.


----------



## La Colocha

Im so bored today i guess i could work on what im going to use next week. My products are organized and have nothing else i can do with that. I will dc overnight and just chill. I will have to work next saturday so i guess i better enjoy it while i can.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I will dc overnight and just chill.


 
What are you DC'ing With? 

I am also thinking ahead on what I can use up.  Since I've gone into _Shed Prevention_, I will concentrate on the Garlic Treatment items that I have.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> What are you DC'ing With?
> 
> I am also thinking ahead on what I can use up.  Since I've gone into _Shed Prevention_, I will concentrate on the Garlic Treatment items that I have.



I have also noticed some increased shedding so I used the Alter Ego Garlic Treatment today for the second time. I am in love with it.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> What are you DC'ing With?
> 
> I am also thinking ahead on what I can use up.* Since I've gone into Shed Prevention,* I will concentrate on the Garlic Treatment items that I have.


 
A butter dc mix with jojoba, avocado and oils, i added olive too. To the bolded i hope im on my game. I know we shed naturally and thats not a problem im keeping my eye on excessive shedding which i have not noticed any yet. Last winter was hard for me as my first winter natural so im hoping this time im better prepared with my butters and products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> I have also noticed some increased shedding so *I used the Alter Ego Garlic Treatment today for the second time. I am in love with it.*


 
IA!

It is Very, Very Good!  I bought it when I first started using MT'ing because I was afraid of "possible" Shedding .  

But for some reason, MT Didn't cause me to "Shed" 

So AE Garlic just became One of My Favorite Overall DC Treatments.  And with Steam......It is Outta Sight! 

I will always have this one around.  It's just a Great Conditioner.


----------



## Aggie

La Colocha said:


> Ladies if you could only pick 3 vendors to buy your products from who would you choose? What 3 vendors together would take care of your needs? And if you like salon products more or don't like ordering online. Which 3 companies would you choose. And you only get 3 choices.
> 
> I picked tns,beauty of new york and curlmart. If i had to make a choice this trio would take care of all of my hair care needs.


 

I would choose vitacost for vitamins and all my natural shampoos and conditioners, curlymart for my Elucence products and sleekhair for my Joico and other designer hair products. 

I think I will survive off these 3 vendors for now. But seriously La, you should have given us at least 5 choices because my ayurveda products and mixable ingredients like SAA, honeyquat,etc, got left out and I love them a lot too - NO FAIR!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> I have also noticed some increased shedding so I used the Alter Ego Garlic Treatment today for the second time. I am in love with it.


 


La Colocha said:


> A butter dc mix with jojoba, avocado and oils, i added olive too. To the bolded i hope im on my game. I know we shed naturally and thats not a problem im keeping my eye on excessive shedding which i have not noticed any yet. Last winter was hard for me as my first winter natural so im hoping this time im better prepared with my butters and products.


 
It Is Good That We are Thinking Ahead and Staying On Top of the Game.  I can remember every year my stylist really didn't know what to do to combat "shedding" and I left that up to Her 

(because it was "her" job)erplexed  So I thought.erplexed

This year it's ALL Up to Me and that is Such a Good Feeling.  I can't tell you how good.  I have to think about the Health & Welfare of My Own Hair.  How Totally Liberating........


----------



## Aggie

Currently prepooing with some Joico K-Pak DPR right now (incidently I used up my bottle of this) and will be DCing soon. 

I clarified my extension braided hair with BWC Rosemary, Mint and Tea Tree Shampoo, followed by Avalon Organics Biotin with B-Complex Thickening shampoo mixed with a little caffeine powder. 

I will leave this in for about 20-30 minutes on my scalp for stimulation. 

Will update afterwards.


----------



## La Colocha

Ot: Im doing good on my body products im using the same things every week to get rid of them. When my stash runs out i will only be using jasmines coconut cream soap and her spray on fragrances. For skin moisture i will only use coconut oil, i love it for my skin, nothing makes it as soft as coconut oil. Like i said ot. i had no one else to tell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Ot: Im doing good on my body products im using the same things every week to get rid of them. When my stash runs out i will only be using jasmines coconut cream soap and her spray on fragrances. For skin moisture i will only use coconut oil, i love it for my skin, nothing makes it as soft as coconut oil. Like i said ot. i had no one else to tell.


 

Good Girl.  I know you were Overwhelmed with Body Products Too!  It's good that you found what you like outta All that and what you will repurchase. 

You are doing better than you think!


----------



## La Colocha

Aggie said:


> I would choose vitacost for vitamins and all my natural shampoos and conditioners, curlymart for my Elucence products and sleekhair for my Joico and other designer hair products.
> 
> I think I will survive off these 3 vendors for now. But seriously La, you should have given us at least 5 choices because my ayurveda products and mixable ingredients like SAA, honeyquat,etc, got left out and I love them a lot too - NO FAIR!!!


 
Sorry i forgot about henna and ayurveda products.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Girl. I know you were Overwhelmed with Body Products Too! It's good that you found what you like outta All that and what you will repurchase.
> 
> You are doing better than you think!


 
Thank you. Its so ironic how plain coconut oil works on my skin but breaks my hair. Its actually pretty sad, the colochas are picky.


----------



## Shay72

I'm under the steamer right now with YTC mud mask.  I'm bored too LC. Maybe I will actually pick up one of the millions of books I have that I need to read .


----------



## Aggie

Guess what ladies? I found my staple shampoos finally! They are Elucence Moisture Benefits (for moisture) and Avalon Organics Biotin with B-Complex Thickening Shampoo (for protein). 

The AO thickening shampoo smells so aromatically earthy and you could smell the essential oils in it too. 

I kept opening up the bottle just to inhale it. I have it on my head right now and is in no real hurry to wash it out.

I will be DCing with some of the remaining Mizani Moisturefuse mixed with Mizani ThermaSmooth Conditioners in a few minutes. I am trying to finish up the tub of this I have left but it's taking forever to use it up.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I'm under the steamer right now with YTC mud mask. I'm bored too LC. Maybe I will actually pick up one of the millions of books I have that I need to read .


 
I need to do the same but im still on here. No one is here but me so, that is what i should have done but instead im reading every thread from hair down to the book forum



Aggie said:


> Guess what ladies? *I found my staple shampoos finally*! They are Elucence Moisture Benefits (for moisture) and Avalon Organics Biotin with B-Complex Thickening Shampoo (for protein).
> 
> The AO thickening shampoo smells so aromatically earthy and you could smell the essential oils in it too.
> 
> I kept opening up the bottle just to inhale it. I have it on my head right now and is in no real hurry to wash it out.
> 
> I will be DCing with some of the remaining Mizani Moisturefuse mixed with Mizani ThermaSmooth Conditioners in a few minutes. I am trying to finish up the tub of this I have left but it's taking forever to use it up.


 
Im happy for you aggie its nothing like finding staple products, the elucence poo is my jam also. Smells like gummy peach candy  love it.


----------



## La Colocha

Does anyone here use flexi8's?  I might get some next year for the summer. They look pretty.


----------



## Aggie

La Colocha said:


> I need to do the same but im still on here. No one is here but me so, that is what i should have done but instead im reading every thread from hair down to the book forum
> 
> 
> 
> Im happy for you aggie its nothing like finding staple products, the elucence poo is my jam also. *Smells like gummy peach candy* love it.


 
.


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> Does anyone here use flexi8's?  I might get some next year for the summer. They look pretty.



I don't, but they are beautiful! If my hair become healthier and longer, I will purchase some then as well.


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> I don't, but they are beautiful! If my hair become healthier and longer, I will purchase some then as well.


 
They have them for every length of hair. I think it would be a nice protective style for work or going out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> They have them for every length of hair. I think it would be a nice protective style for work or going out.


 
I Don't Know what they are?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Don't Know what they are?









Also americka has the link in her post, there are tons of these in all different sizes. *everytime i come around the corner bling bling* They are pretty.


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> They have them for every length of hair. I think it would be a nice protective style for work or going out.



I should have said "when" not "if".  I've been a little depressed because my hair just seems so thin, but it much is healthier and longer than when I began my journey. Sorry for the vent...


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> I should have said "when" not "if".  I've been a little depressed because my hair just seems so thin, but it much is healthier and longer than when I began my journey. Sorry for the vent...


 
Im sorry hun, its ok to vent here. Has your hair always been thin? Is it fine? Or is this just happening recently?


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> Im sorry hun, its ok to vent here. Has your hair always been thin? Is it fine? Or is this just happening recently?



No, it has not. The thinness is a result of my bad hair practices. Every 4 weeks for YEARS, I relaxed from root to tip. So the thinning is a result of chemical overload that I induced. My hair was the epitome of overprocessed. My hair used to break something terrible due to the chemicals and it was compounded daily by heat. I'm hoping/thinking/praying that my hair will thicken over time as it gets healthier and I will dust/trim every couple of months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> I should have said "when" not "if".  I've been *a little depressed because my hair* just seems so thin, but it much is healthier and longer than when I began my journey. Sorry for the vent...


 
Girl, I could write a book!I Was Jacked Up Big Time!  

I Think Other People's Reaction to my Hair is what depressed me the most. 

It was Hit!  To' Up!

But It will just keep getting better.  Trust me.  

I am a Virtual "Novice" when it comes to my own Hair Care (IK that sounds bad).  But I am looking at my Hair as a _Garden_.  TLC is the Name of the Game so it has to yield a Big Hair-Harvest.  

Our Hair is in the Best Hands Possible.  Ours & The Lord.


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> No, it has not. The thinness is a result of my bad hair practices. Every 4 weeks for YEARS, I relaxed from root to tip. So the thinning is a result of chemical overload that I induced. My hair was the epitome of overprocessed. My hair used to break something terrible due to the chemicals and it was compounded daily by heat. I'm hoping/thinking/praying that my hair will thicken over time as it gets healthier and I will dust/trim every couple of months.


 
It will take time , keep babying and taking care of your hair and it will come back better than ever. The worst part is always the waiting but in the end its worth it. It will get better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> It will take time , keep babying and taking care of your hair and it will come back better than ever. The worst part is always the waiting but in the end its worth it. It will get better.


 
It Certainly Will.  I Can Wholeheartedly Attest to that Fact!

Since I didn't wear a wig, weave (and yes I did phony-bun this summer for a month or so) the H8ters at Work are now All Saying:  

all _side-eyed, mind you_ "Girl, you did say you were going to get your Hair to Grow back again"


So Stay Encouraged and Keep doing what you're doing.  As they say: Watched Pot Never Boils and alot of times:  we are our own harshest critics.


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> It will take time , keep babying and taking care of your hair and it will come back better than ever. The worst part is always the waiting but in the end its worth it. It will get better.





IDareT'sHair said:


> It Certainly Will.  I Can Wholeheartedly Attest to that Fact!
> 
> Since I didn't wear a wig, weave (and yes I did phony-bun this summer for a month or so) the H8ters at Work are now All Saying:
> 
> all _side-eyed, mind you_ "Girl, you did say you were going to get your Hair to Grow back again"
> 
> 
> So Stay Encouraged and Keep doing what you're doing.  As they say: Watched Bot Never Boils and alot of times:  we are our harshest critics.



Ya'll are so supportive! Thank you, ladies! These are the exact words I was going to put in my next post.


----------



## msa

I just slathered on some vatika frosting...in the name of learning not to be heavy handed I did use less than I normally would...so it's not running down my neck and face .

Does anyone know if I can microwave it? It has lumps so I was thinking if I microwaved it, mixed it up, then let it cool it would come out smooth. Or maybe I should just do a bowl with hot water in it?


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> I just slathered on some vatika frosting...in the name of learning not to be heavy handed I did use less than I normally would...so it's not running down my neck and face .
> 
> Does anyone know if I can microwave it? It has lumps so I was thinking if I microwaved it, mixed it up, then let it cool it would come out smooth. Or maybe *I should just do a bowl with hot water in it*?


 
Do it like you do your coconut oil because its basically the same, id do the hot water, with microwaves its hard to tell how long to leave it and its possible to get burned. Ive done that with oil before> HTh

Eta* after it melts mix it with a spoon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> Ya'll are so supportive! Thank you, ladies! These are the exact words I was going to put in my next post.


 
Girl, I Just put myself on the 2 Year Plan. I decided, it was going to take me 2+ Years to find my Hair's Center. 

So 2 Years from Now, I shouldn't be having these same "issues"

I may have different Challenges to face, but it should be something different.

So, we have to give it Time.  You said those "Practices" were something you had been doing for a while.  

So....... 

Give it some time.


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> Do it like you do your coconut oil because its basically the same, id do the hot water, with microwaves its hard to tell how long to leave it and its possible to get burned. Ive done that with oil before> HTh




Thanks! I will do the hot water thing instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll.......If Somebody woulda' told me a Year Ago that I would be doing My Own Hair, I woulda' thought they were totally Insane!

I never had any interest at all in caring for my own hair. 

I always thought it was better to pay someone to do that.

My How Times Have Changed.


----------



## Aggie

Americka said:


> I should have said "when" not "if".  I've been a little depressed because my hair just seems so thin, but it much is healthier and longer than when I began my journey. Sorry for the vent...


 
Awww I'm so sorry to hear this honey. It will get better, just do your best to incorporate some low manipulation styles that keeps your hands out of your hair for about 2 weeks at a time or longer. That is what I'm doing to help correct more thinning hair issues of my own. 

I have even learned to wash and DC my hair with it in big plaits just so I don't wash away handfuls of it down the drain. This method is working wonderfully for me. I see now my new growth is coming in thicker than it was a few months ago and it can for you too sweetheart.

I just had to figure out what was causing the thinning and as soon as I knew what that was, it was all out war:swordfigh, :gunner7:, against thinning hair on *MY* head. 

Darn it Americka, let's not go down, no, *we* *are not going down without a fight*.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Does anyone here use flexi8's? I might get some next year for the summer. They look pretty.


 


Americka said:


> I don't, but they are beautiful! If my hair become healthier and longer, I will purchase some then as well.


 


La Colocha said:


> They have them for every length of hair. I think it would be a nice protective style for work or going out.


 
I've been looking at these for a minute.  I've seen people with all different hair types use them.  They are beautiful.


----------



## Americka

Aggie said:


> Awww I'm so sorry to hear this honey. It will get better, just do your best to incorporate some low manipulation styles that keeps your hands out of your hair for about 2 weeks at a time or longer. That is what I'm doing to help correct more thinning hair issues of my own.
> 
> I have even learned to wash and DC my hair with it in big plaits just so I don't wash away handfuls of it down the drain. This method is working wonderfully for me. I see now my new growth is coming in thicker than it was a few months ago and it can for you too sweetheart.
> 
> I just had to figure out what was causing the thinning and as soon as I knew what that was, it was all out war:swordfigh, :gunner7:, against thinning hair on *MY* head.
> 
> Darn it Americka, let's not go down, no, *we* *are not going down without a fight*.



Thank you so much for your words of encouragement, Aggie! Low manipulation is one of the answers. I phony-ponied for a week and I think I will continue that option. I also made a "sock" bun yesterday  and I will incorporate that as well. As LC and Terri pointed out, my damage will not be resolved overnight and I just need to practice some patience. Meanwhile, I will continue my healthy hair habits to make sure my hair does not thin any further.  To paraphrase John Paul Jones (American Revolutionary War Navy hero) - "We have not yet begun to fight..." :210:


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I've been looking at these for a minute. I've seen people with all different hair types use them. *They are beautiful*.


 
 Yes they are, when i first saw the price i was like. Then i told myself don't even front, ive paid more for a conditoner i could surely spend the money on something that lasts a long time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*La*:  Love the New Sade!

*Aggie & Americka*:  Yes......we all Have Battles we have to Fight to _Protect_ what is Rightfully Ours.  


Keep up the Good Work!


----------



## msa

Y'all I have a question for you.

Since I'm going to start using emu oil, I want to take some before and after pics for comparison. I'm using it more for what it will do for my scalp, but if it helps my hair I want to document that.

The thing is, I can't figure out a good way to take a comparison picture. I like comparison pics to be on point and accurate. I want to be able to compare the same area.

Any ideas on how I should do it? I was thinking of dyeing a piece...but that's a little too drastic for me.


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> Y'all I have a question for you.
> 
> Since I'm going to start using emu oil, I want to take some before and after pics for comparison. I'm using it more for what it will do for my scalp, but if it helps my hair I want to document that.
> 
> The thing is, I can't figure out a good way to take a comparison picture. I like comparison pics to be on point and accurate. I want to be able to compare the same area.
> 
> Any ideas on how I should do it? I was thinking of dyeing a piece...but that's a little too drastic for me.


 
How do you usually wear your hair? If you are still doing wigs i would twist that piece. If your doing bantus or sew ins i don't know.


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> How do you usually wear your hair? If you are still doing wigs i would twist that piece. If your doing bantus or sew ins i don't know.




I was thinking of just wearing twists for the next month or so...if so you're right, I could just twist one piece and keep it that way so that I can get a good comparison.


----------



## Aggie

msa said:


> Y'all I have a question for you.
> 
> Since I'm going to start using emu oil, I want to take some before and after pics for comparison. I'm using it more for what it will do for my scalp, but if it helps my hair I want to document that.
> 
> The thing is, I can't figure out a good way to take a comparison picture. I like comparison pics to be on point and accurate. I want to be able to compare the same area.
> 
> Any ideas on how I should do it?* I was thinking of dyeing a piece...but that's a little too drastic for me*.


 
Actually this may not be as drastic as you think. Have you tried lifting the color of your hair naturally with honey or even cinnamon? 

It is permanent but all natural, you can do multiple treatments with them safely, and there are so many places online where you can get info on how to use it for coloring like here http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/showthread.php?p=287574#post287574 and here http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/showthread.php?t=148 or http://www.wikihow.com/Lighten-Your-Hair-With-Cinnamon. 

Although personally, if I were to choose one of these, it would be the honey. It has soooo many other benefits for our hair, more than the cinnamon IMO.

I would just do a tiny patch test area for tracking my results with the honey color. Good thing is if you want to cover the color permanently, you can still do so with henna and indigo, or temporarily with a semi-permanent rinse. 

Just thought I'd chime in with some type of solution.


----------



## Aggie

Americka said:


> Thank you so much for your words of encouragement, Aggie! Low manipulation is one of the answers. I phony-ponied for a week and I think I will continue that option. I also made a "sock" bun yesterday  and I will incorporate that as well. As LC and Terri pointed out, my damage will not be resolved overnight and I just need to practice some patience. Meanwhile, I will continue my healthy hair habits to make sure my hair does not thin any further. To paraphrase John Paul Jones (American Revolutionary War Navy hero) - "We have not yet begun to fight..." :210:


 
Now that's my girl, that's what I'm talkin' 'bout. We're all not behind you but right beside you honey. 

"click-click" - ~ sound of gun cranking, our s are on, :210: drawn and we're getting ready to fire~

ETA: All of a sudden I feel like watching the movie Sparta.


----------



## msa

Aggie said:


> Actually this may not be as drastic as you think. Have you tried lifting the color of your hair naturally with honey or even cinnamon?
> 
> It is permanent but all natural, you can do multiple treatments with them safely, and there are so many places online where you can get info on how to use it for coloring like here http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/showthread.php?p=287574#post287574 and here http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/showthread.php?t=148 or http://www.wikihow.com/Lighten-Your-Hair-With-Cinnamon.
> 
> Although personally, if I were to choose one of these, it would be the honey. It has soooo many other benefits for our hair, more than the cinnamon IMO.
> 
> I would just do a tiny patch test area for tracking my results with the honey color. Good thing is if you want to cover the color permanently, you can still do so with henna and indigo, or temporarily with a semi-permanent rinse.
> 
> Just thought I'd chime in with some type of solution.




That's a novel idea...hmmm. Let me go read those threads, thanks!! I could lift the color and then dye that piece with henna.

ETA: I just took a quick look at the info and I think this might work perfectly for me.

Isn't it funny how God provides everything we need in nature...it's so interesting to me.


----------



## Aggie

msa said:


> That's a novel idea...hmmm. Let me go read those threads, thanks!! I could lift the color and then dye that piece with henna.
> 
> ETA: I just took a quick look at the info and I think this might work perfectly for me.
> 
> *Isn't it funny how God provides everything we need in nature...*it's so interesting to me.


 
I know right! I thought the same thing when I read about this natural way to lift color without damage. 

I could not believe my eyes as I was reading all this sweet info and couldn't help thanking God for it all. Yes, thank YOU Lord!

ETA: I'm so happy to hear it will work for you. When I am truly ready to color my hair, this is the route I am taking - good old natural honey.


----------



## Aggie

It seems like everyone has left the building but I'm still up so I will update tonight or I might forget to do so tomorrow. 

I did finish up a bottle of Aussie Moist Conditioner in my hair tonight as a leave-in. I know you ladies might be thinking, "Why didn't you use the TW mist bodifier Aggie?" 

Well my answer to that would be "My hair is still in extension braids and I don't think it would be right to use up my sweet small bottle of wonderfulness on braided hair". 

I want to enjoy it's precious moisturizing sweetness on my own hair - all by it's lonesome self. There I said it and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies.
i helped a lady at the bss today. i dont know if she will take my advice but i gave it lol. she was asking the asian guy in the store about her hair. she kept saying "my hair keeps falling out, and when i used the hair mayo(organics) it burned my scalp". now i used this same mayo and it didnt burn my scalp but it made it itch really bad. i thought the guy was just gonna tell her to buy something that will help her hair stop falling out but he was really good. he told her that if her hair is breaking she can deep condition but if its falling out then the conditioner wont help. when he left i stepped in and told her that she should consider all natural products. i told her to go to safeway and buy some olive oil and some giovanni conditioner because she said she uses motions oil. i told her most of the products in the bss are filled with bad ingredients and she should use mostly natural products atleast until her hair gets back on track. i then directed her to the TW shelf and she bought the conditioner.

i also purchased my yarn today. i really hope it does not interfere with my hairs moisture because thats all i keep thinking about lately. anyway i figure as long as i spray it daily and use oil my hair should be fine. it wont stay in too long anyway.

i have my hair in individual braids right now and i like them. i should, it took me long enough to put them in. i hope im able to leave them in for 2 weeks.


----------



## Brownie518

I actually used up a few things recently. I don't remember if I posted them yet. Let's see, Shea butter oil, Jheri Redding 100% Natural Protein Conditioner, Elasta QP H-two, Mizani Thermasmooth conditioner, and some Hydratherma Growth Lotion. I will repurchase the Mizani and the Hydratherma, and maybe the Protein, eventually. I have more Thermasmooth and Lotion. 

La and Aggie, I deep conditioned with my Elucence MBC and it was wonderful!!! Made me remember how much I used to love it!! My liter is at least half full still so I'm good.


----------



## La Colocha

Aggie said:


> It seems like everyone has left the building but I'm still up so I will update tonight or I might forget to do so tomorrow.
> 
> I did finish up a bottle of Aussie Moist Conditioner in my hair tonight as a leave-in. I know you ladies might be thinking, "Why didn't you use the TW mist bodifier Aggie?"
> 
> Well my answer to that would be "My hair is still in extension braids and I don't think it would be right to use up my sweet small bottle of wonderfulness on braided hair".
> 
> I want to enjoy it's precious moisturizing sweetness on my own hair - all by it's lonesome self. There I said it and I'm stickin' to it.


 
Good job aggie, you know you can mix the tw mist with water. It absorbs the water and acts the same. My bottle that is almost empty should have been gone but i keep adding water to it. If you have a 4 oz spray bottle put almost but not quite 2 oz of mist and fill the rest of the bottle up with spring or distilled water. If you have an 8 oz bottle put about 3 1/2 oz of mist and the rest water. It works the same. The mist does not contain glycerin but there is something in it that sucks up water and makes the product swell. This was a suggestion from one of the ladies using the mist. It will stretch the product. And the performance is still the same.



chebaby said:


> hello ladies.
> i helped a lady at the bss today. i dont know if she will take my advice but i gave it lol. she was asking the asian guy in the store about her hair. she kept saying "my hair keeps falling out, and when i used the hair mayo(organics) it burned my scalp". now i used this same mayo and it didnt burn my scalp but it made it itch really bad. i thought the guy was just gonna tell her to buy something that will help her hair stop falling out but he was really good. he told her that if her hair is breaking she can deep condition but if its falling out then the conditioner wont help. when he left i stepped in and told her that she should consider all natural products. i told her to go to safeway and buy some olive oil and some giovanni conditioner because she said she uses motions oil. i told her most of the products in the bss are filled with bad ingredients and she should use mostly natural products atleast until her hair gets back on track. i then directed her to the TW shelf and she bought the conditioner.
> 
> *i also purchased my yarn today. i really hope it does not interfere with my hairs moisture because thats all i keep thinking about lately*. anyway i figure as long as i spray it daily and use oil my hair should be fine. it wont stay in too long anyway.
> 
> i have my hair in individual braids right now and i like them. i should, it took me long enough to put them in. i hope im able to leave them in for 2 weeks.


 
That was nice of you to help her. For the yarn, i don't remember where i heard this but you could dip the yarn in oil. Like olive or something light. I don't think you let it soak in there because it might affect the yarn but you could take some oil and run it along the piece or mist some oil on. I may have seen it on you tube or somewhere but sorry i can't remember. I would google yarn braids and natural hair to see some techniques. That way you can go into putting them in comfortable and not have to worry about your hair. Hth



Brownie518 said:


> I actually used up a few things recently. I don't remember if I posted them yet. Let's see, Shea butter oil, Jheri Redding 100% Natural Protein Conditioner, Elasta QP H-two, Mizani Thermasmooth conditioner, and some Hydratherma Growth Lotion. I will repurchase the Mizani and the Hydratherma, and maybe the Protein, eventually. I have more Thermasmooth and Lotion.
> 
> La and Aggie, I deep conditioned with my *Elucence MBC* and it was wonderful!!! Made me remember how much I used to love it!! My liter is at least half full still so I'm good.


 
Good job ms b., those elucence products are good products, i used the mbc after my shampoo yesterday and just smiledthrough the whole process of putting it on and rinsing it off. My hair was so soft and happy. I was happy too. Thats some good stuff.


Good morning ladies im off to the store early this morning. Gotta get up and get it out of the way. When i get home i will rinse out my dc and attempt to do my twists for a trim. My hair is already in 4 sections so i will detangle and moisturize with the tw mist then i will seal the twist with jojoba butter and when my hair is dry i will trim my ends. The thing im not looking forward to is getting to the back of my hair. Makes my arms hurt. Oh what we do for our hair.  I will keep the twists in all week unless they start to unravel and moisturize with tw mist and alternate between shea amla and jojoba butter until my other butters come. I might try some olive butter that mama t sent me. Talk to yall later.


----------



## La Colocha

Ot* im back from the store, if anyone has a kmart in their area they have a bogo half off on most of their shoes. 30%-50% off clothes and there were some hair stuff on sale. Aussie, vo5 ect. Also bogo on some designer fragrances. Call before you go, different sales in different areas. Yall know i got crunk in kmart.


I got some hair scissors for my trim. Im going to do it in a while, i have to rest first. Everyone is doing a good job using up stuff. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Shay72

My moisture has been on point this week so of course these products will be keepers.  I've had so many hits lately it is scary.

Leave In-Alba Botanica Leave In
Moisturizer--Darcy's Transitioning Creme
Seal--initially with Cocasta then follow up with Afroveda's Cocolatte
When my hair is dry--grease with cocolatte

This week I will be trying:
Moisturizer--Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion

So that is it for trying stuff until my stuff from My Honeychild stuff gets here. I still have to try Afroveda's Curly Custard but I have to be in the mood for it so maybe in a few weeks. I will at least be comparing it to Hairveda's whipped gelly.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> This week I will be trying:
> Moisturizer--Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion


 
Let me know how you like it. I tried that and the hemp lemon balm which they don't have anymore. When i first went natural and i didn't like either one. But my hair acted funny for a long time. Nothing worked. I never tried it again. Are you getting your list together for black friday?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll.  Sounds like you all have been at it for a while.  

btw: I used a bit of the Olive Butter this morning, and it feels really good (and light).

Imma make a 'conscious effort' not to be so heavy-handed with my products. 

I'm forever slapping way too much stuff in my hair and then wonder by mid-week why my hair feels so weighed down.

This week, Imma try not to put so much stuff on my hair during my daily upkeep.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Let me know how you like it. I tried that and the hemp lemon balm which they don't have anymore. When i first went natural and i didn't like either one. But my hair acted funny for a long time. Nothing worked. I never tried it again. Are you getting your list together for black friday?


 
One disclaimer for moisturizing I want to throw out there though.  I always use my moisturizer on wet hair.  Never on dry so keep that in mind.  

For Black Friday I plan to restock dcs, spray moisturizers, stylers and  detanglers.  Nothing else.  I'm purposefully trying to deplenish my stash in certain categories.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I'm purposefully trying to *deplenish* *my stash* in certain categories.


 
GOOD ONE!

Love it Shay!

Deplenish


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> One disclaimer for moisturizing I want to throw out there though. I always use my moisturizer on wet hair. Never on dry so keep that in mind.
> 
> For Black Friday I plan to restock dcs, spray moisturizers, stylers and detanglers. Nothing else. I'm purposefully trying to deplenish my stash in certain categories.


 
I always moisturize on damp during the week and wet after i rinse my dc. I wet my dry hair before i moisturize it. You got a good plan goin on there.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ya'll. Sounds like you all have been at it for a while.
> 
> btw: I used a bit of the Olive Butter this morning, and it feels really good (and light).
> 
> Imma make a 'conscious effort' not to be so heavy-handed with my products.
> 
> I'm forever slapping way too much stuff in my hair and then wonder by mid-week why my hair feels so weighed down.
> 
> *This week, Imma try not to put so much stuff on my hair during my daily upkeep*.


 
If your hair feels good, skip a day. I do sometimes, it takes longer to use stuff up. But if my hair is feeling really good. I don't want to waste product for when i do need it.


----------



## panamoni

I'm also going to make an effort not to be so heavy handed w my products -- if I squirt too much out, I will open the bottle and but some back in, etc.  

There's so much you guys have commented on that I want to respond to but I'm on the phone this weekend and can't.  
But, Aggie and Americka, I appreciate your exchange - the supportiveness from everyone is beautiful.  I was in denial about the length of my hair. It was about full necklength when I joined LHCF, not SL. My hair was almost APL 3 years ago, and about 2 years ago, a stylist cut it to NL saying it was uneven-it wasn't (I have pictures). Then a different stylist did something sililar.  
So, I've been unable/unwilling to say my hair wasn't SL, but it wan't.  Anyway, it really is SL now and I've got my official length check shirt, and will be adjusting my hair goals. APL in 2010 for sure.  Phew, it felt good to get that out. Thanks for listening (reading) ladies!


----------



## panamoni

I'm also going to make an effort not to be so heavy handed w my products -- if I squirt too much out, I will open the bottle and but some back in, etc.  

There's so much you guys have commented on that I want to respond to but I'm on the phone this weekend and can't.  
But, Aggie and Americka, I appreciate your exchange - the supportiveness from everyone is beautiful.  I was in denial about the length of my hair. It was about full necklength when I joined LHCF, not SL. My hair was almost APL 3 years ago, and about 2 years ago, a stylist cut it to NL saying it was uneven-it wasn't (I have pictures). Then a different stylist did something sililar.  
So, I've been unable/unwilling to say my hair wasn't SL, but it wan't.  Anyway, it really is SL now and I've got my official length check shirt, and will be adjusting my hair goals. APL in 2010 for sure.  Phew, it felt good to get that out. Thanks for listening (reading) ladies!


----------



## La Colocha

panamoni said:


> I'm also going to make an effort not to be so heavy handed w my products -- if I squirt too much out, I will open the bottle and but some back in, etc.
> 
> There's so much you guys have commented on that I want to respond to but I'm on the phone this weekend and can't.
> But, Aggie and Americka, I appreciate your exchange - the supportiveness from everyone is beautiful. I was in denial about the length of my hair. It was about full necklength when I joined LHCF, not SL. My hair was almost APL 3 years ago, and about 2 years ago, a stylist cut it to NL saying it was uneven-it wasn't (I have pictures). Then a different stylist did something sililar.
> *So, I've been unable/unwilling to say my hair wasn't SL*, but it wan't. Anyway, it really is SL now and I've got my official length check shirt, and will be adjusting my hair goals. APL in 2010 for sure. Phew, it felt good to get that out. Thanks for listening (reading) ladies!


 
That's ok pana, you know your welcomed here anytime. To the bolded why hun. I know folks can be a little rough on this board and im being way good with rough. But progress is progress to me. I rather see healthy neck length hair then, chewed up, spit out, chopped up and remixed wl hair. You get what im saying. And congrats with making sl. I wish you all the best with your hair journey and we are here for you whenever you need us.


----------



## Charz

Hey guys I did my review on the new Afroveda Prana Conditioner!


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Hey guys I did my review on the new Afroveda Prana Conditioner!


 
You know im on it.


----------



## La Colocha

La Colocha said:


> You know im on it.


 
Good review charz. Smells like paint huh. Im glad i did not get it. I think you would have liked the holy basil better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

panamoni said:


> I'm also going to make an effort not to be so heavy handed w my products -- if I squirt too much out, I will open the bottle and but some back in, etc.
> 
> There's so much you guys have commented on that I want to respond to but I'm on the phone this weekend and can't.
> But, Aggie and Americka, I appreciate your exchange - the supportiveness from everyone is beautiful. *I was in denial about the length of my hair*. It was about full necklength when I joined LHCF, not SL. My hair was almost APL 3 years ago, and about 2 years ago, a stylist cut it to NL saying it was uneven-it wasn't (I have pictures). Then a different stylist did something sililar.
> So, I've been unable/unwilling to say my hair wasn't SL, but it wan't. Anyway, it really is SL now and I've got my official length check shirt, and will be adjusting my hair goals. APL in 2010 for sure. *Phew, it felt good to get that out. *Thanks for listening (reading) ladies!


 
Panamoni: It's Good to Face Our Challenges and Overcome them. If we don't "face" them.......we can't conquer them and move on and "Grow" 

Thanks for Sharing Your Story! And Stay Encourage. And Keep Moving Forward.

In Six Months from Now, We'll all have Success Stories to share. Be it Length, Health, Growth, Deplenishing......We'll all get there. (Wherever "there is") So....No Worries....

We all have Hair Issues we are dealing with.


----------



## Aggie

chebaby said:


> hello ladies.
> i helped a lady at the bss today. i dont know if she will take my advice but i gave it lol. she was asking the asian guy in the store about her hair. she kept saying "my hair keeps falling out, and when i used the hair mayo(organics) it burned my scalp". now i used this same mayo and it didnt burn my scalp but it made it itch really bad. i thought the guy was just gonna tell her to buy something that will help her hair stop falling out but he was really good. he told her that if her hair is breaking she can deep condition but if its falling out then the conditioner wont help. when he left i stepped in and told her that she should consider all natural products. i told her to go to safeway and buy some olive oil and some giovanni conditioner because she said she uses motions oil. i told her most of the products in the bss are filled with bad ingredients and she should use mostly natural products atleast until her hair gets back on track. i then directed her to the TW shelf and she bought the conditioner.
> 
> i* also purchased my yarn today. i really hope it does not interfere with my hairs moisture* because thats all i keep thinking about lately. anyway i figure as long as i spray it daily and use oil my hair should be fine. it wont stay in too long anyway.
> 
> i have my hair in individual braids right now and i like them. i should, it took me long enough to put them in. i hope im able to leave them in for 2 weeks.


 
Make sure you show us pics here hear. What type of yarn will you be using Che?


----------



## Aggie

Brownie518 said:


> I actually used up a few things recently. I don't remember if I posted them yet. Let's see, Shea butter oil, *Jheri Redding 100% Natural Protein Conditioner,* Elasta QP H-two, Mizani Thermasmooth conditioner, and some Hydratherma Growth Lotion. I will repurchase the Mizani and the Hydratherma, and maybe the Protein, eventually. I have more Thermasmooth and Lotion.
> 
> *La and Aggie, I deep conditioned with my Elucence MBC and it was wonderful!!! Made me remember how much I used to love it!! *My liter is at least half full still so I'm good.


 

Oooh B, what is that Jherri Redding protein like?  Is it a mild, moderate or hard core protein? Does it really stop breakage?  

I don't even know why I am asking, because I bought some Dudley's DRC 28 and haven't used it yet but from what I've heard, it sure does get the job done WELL! It might have something to do with the PJ in me.

Anyhoo, I'm glad to to hear you are rekindling your love relationship with Elucence MBC. I pray that I will never have to part with her, unless of course I'm dead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I rather see *healthy* neck length hair then, chewed up, spit out, chopped up and remixed wl hair.


 
Girl...........  Not the Re-Mix!

No She didn't say: the Re-Mix??

I agree.  I want Health!


----------



## Aggie

La Colocha said:


> Good job aggie, you know you can mix the tw mist with water. It absorbs the water and acts the same. My bottle that is almost empty should have been gone but i keep adding water to it. *If you have a 4 oz spray bottle put almost but not quite 2 oz of mist and fill the rest of the bottle up with spring or distilled water.* If you have an 8 oz bottle put about 3 1/2 oz of mist and the rest water. It works the same. The mist does not contain glycerin but there is something in it that sucks up water and makes the product swell. This was a suggestion from one of the ladies using the mist. It will stretch the product. And the performance is still the same.
> 
> Good morning ladies im off to the store early this morning. Gotta get up and get it out of the way. When i get home i will rinse out my dc and attempt to do my twists for a trim. My hair is already in 4 sections so i will detangle and moisturize with the tw mist then i will seal the twist with jojoba butter and when my hair is dry i will trim my ends. The thing im not looking forward to is getting to the back of my hair. Makes my arms hurt. Oh what we do for our hair. I will keep the twists in all week unless they start to unravel and moisturize with tw mist and alternate between shea amla and jojoba butter until my other butters come. I might try some olive butter that mama t sent me. Talk to yall later.


 

Okay the bolded just might work AFTER my treatment (which I will update later) today. Thanks La.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Hey guys I did my review on the new Afroveda Prana Conditioner!


 
Thanks!

_*scratches off the imaginary list -- makes mental note*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl........... Not the Re-Mix!
> 
> No She didn't say: the Re-Mix??
> 
> I agree. I want Health!


 
Im telling you, ive seen some people have a superior complex about having longer hair than other folks. Like grade school. Well maybe they do but it doesn't mean much if it looks like ish. Let me quit before i start tellin the truth up in here.


----------



## La Colocha

Aggie said:


> Okay the bolded just might work AFTER my treatment (which I will update later) today. Thanks La.


 
Your welcome ms aggie. I try to get the most out of my products


----------



## Aggie

panamoni said:


> I'm also going to make an effort not to be so heavy handed w my products -- if I squirt too much out, I will open the bottle and but some back in, etc.
> 
> There's so much you guys have commented on that I want to respond to but I'm on the phone this weekend and can't.
> But, Aggie and Americka, I appreciate your exchange - the supportiveness from everyone is beautiful. I was in denial about the length of my hair. It was about full necklength when I joined LHCF, not SL. My hair was almost APL 3 years ago, and about 2 years ago, a stylist cut it to NL saying it was uneven-it wasn't (I have pictures). Then a different stylist did something sililar.
> So, I've been unable/unwilling to say my hair wasn't SL, but it wan't. Anyway, it really is SL now and I've got my official length check shirt, and will be adjusting my hair goals. APL in 2010 for sure. Phew, it felt good to get that out. Thanks for listening (reading) ladies!


 

Anytime sweetheart. That's what we are here for. I know it's hard when we know we have healthy hair and stylists seem to be drawn to this never ending desire to take it all off just because.... What is up with that anyway? 

It's better to look for a stylist who understands our hair objectives and when we find her stick to her like glue. 

I know that when I say cut only 1/4" off, my stylist hears me, listens to me and grants me my wishes. I must say that I am one of the lucky ones and I pray that each and every one of you may be blessed with this type of stylist when the need arises to go to one.


----------



## Aggie

La Colocha said:


> That's ok pana, you know your welcomed here anytime. To the bolded why hun. I know folks can be a little rough on this board and im being way good with rough. But progress is progress to me. I rather see healthy neck length hair then, chewed up, spit out, chopped up and remixed wl hair. You get what im saying. And congrats with making sl. I wish you all the best with your hair journey and we are here for you whenever you need us.


 

Amen ta dat Sista La, Amen!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Panamoni: It's Good to Face Our Challenges and Overcome them. If we don't "face" them.......we can't conquer them and move on and "Grow"
> 
> Thanks for Sharing Your Story! And Stay Encourage. And Keep Moving Forward.
> 
> In Six Months from Now, We'll all have Success Stories to share. Be it Length, Health, Growth, Deplenishing......We'll all get there. (Wherever "there is") So....No Worries....
> 
> We all have Hair Issues we are dealing with.


 
And to this I say Amen again.


----------



## Aggie

Now today I got up and washed my hair again because I wanted to try my steamer out today. I just finished steaming my braided hair, can ya'll even believe that? 

I used Avalon Organics Biotin with B-Complex Thickening Conditioner today. I think I will follow La's instructions on how to dilute the TW mist as a leave in for my braids.

I was getting too antsy watching my steamer sit there so long and not using it. So finally I used it and water was dripping everywhere from under my cap because the plastic caps were wayyy to small for all those braids to fit comfortably in them. 

I will wait until I take the braids down before I use it again. The steam was coming out pretty strong which I liked so 2 weeks had better go by quickly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Now today I got up and washed my hair again because I wanted to try my steamer out today. I just finished steaming my braided hair, can ya'll even believe that?
> 
> I used Avalon Organics Biotin with B-Complex Thickening Conditioner today. I think I will follow La's instructions on how to dilute the TW mist as a leave in for my braids.
> 
> I was getting too antsy watching my steamer sit there so long and not using it. So finally I used it and water was dripping everywhere from under my cap because the plastic caps were wayyy to small for all those braids to fit comfortably in them.
> 
> I will wait until I take the braids down before I use it again. The steam was coming out pretty strong which I liked so 2 weeks had better go by quickly.


 
I never Steam in a Cap!  And I never have drips.

I just put on the DC.  It never runs. If anything:  It absorbs. 

But......I always use an extremely "thick" DC Treatment.  

btw: How did you like steaming????


----------



## chebaby

@ aggie, i will be using red heat. i heard its the best tp use. and thanx to La i will be using olive oil on it first.
i got some good cheap stuff this weekend. i went to tjmaxx and got a $5 hair towel, system 911 reconstructor, 100% silk scarf(its so darn beautiful i had to get it), and from the bss along with my yarn i got a pack of 3 rat tail combs and a k-cutter comb. i also ordered te curl junkie coco coffee curl cream, curl junkie rehab conditioner and curl junkie aloe fix gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i got some good cheap stuff this weekend. i went to tjmaxx and got a $5 hair towel, system 911 reconstructor, 100% silk scarf(its so darn beautiful i had to get it), and from the bss along with my yarn i got a pack of 3 rat tail combs and a k-cutter comb. i also ordered te curl junkie coco coffee curl cream, curl junkie rehab conditioner and curl junkie aloe fix gel.


 
WOW !  You Did Get alot of Stuff!

Before My Prettywrap, I use to get all my Head Silk Scarves from TJ Maxx or Marshall's.  Yes, they do have some beautiful ones.  And when they're on Clearance, they're even more beautiful.

Good Job Che.  I am sure you are still using up and mixing up alot of stuff too.


----------



## La Colocha

I think im going to like this twist thing. I got a quarter of my hair done and 75 cents left. I hope they stay all week it might be a new protective style for me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW ! You Did Get alot of Stuff!
> 
> Before My Prettywrap, I use to get all my Head Silk Scarves from TJ Maxx or Marshall's. Yes, they do have some beautiful ones. And when they're on Clearance, they're even more beautiful.
> 
> Good Job Che. I am sure you are still using up and mixing up alot of stuff too.


 yep, when i take these braids out i will heat up my vatika frosting and use the whole jar(less than half full) as a HOT. im also almost done with my ojon mist but i dont wanna use it up yet because it will be great on the yarn hair.


----------



## fattyfatfat

you use vatika frosting as a DC?!!! how does your hair feel after using it?




chebaby said:


> yep, when i take these braids out *i will heat up my vatika frosting and use the whole jar(less than half full) as a HOT*. im also almost done with my ojon mist but i dont wanna use it up yet because it will be great on the yarn hair.


----------



## chebaby

its nice as a hot oil treament pre poo. it really leaves my hair silky and it feels different than regular coconut oil to me. the vatika seems more greasy or more oily lol.


----------



## La Colocha

Im done with my twists and they look a hamNot for the faint of heart. I did pretty good in the front but when i got to the back i just did anything. Well they will serve their purpose for my trim and protective style. They will not be seen in public. Maybe i can get a twistout out of it on friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Im done with my twists and they look a hamNot for the faint of heart. I did pretty good in the front but when i got to the back i just did anything. Well they will serve their purpose for my trim and protective style. They will not be seen in public. Maybe i can get a twistout out of it on friday.


 
When do you plan to "Trim?"


----------



## chebaby

lol La, sometimes i slack off in the back too.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> When do you plan to "Trim?"


 
When my hair dries a little more, last time i trimed when it was wet and i cut off too much. Colochas are hard to trim when the ends want to wrap around the blades. I have to stretch the twist out to clip the ends and its easier when not wet.


----------



## chebaby

i may trin my hair in another month or so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Americka:*  I noticed you Bought Coconut Oil for Your HOTs/Skin.  What other Oils do you use for your HOTs?  IK You Also Use Grapeseed.

I think after I use ALL the Oils I have, For HOTs I will primarily stick to: EVOO, EVCO, and Avacado (since These 3 Penetrate the Hair Shaft)

The Others i.e. Sweet Almond, Jojoba, etc....will just be to have on hand (if I even replace them) Still Not Sure about those.

If Replaced, Grapeseed & Macadamia will be for Spring/Summer as they are lighter.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Americka:*  I noticed you Bought Coconut Oil for Your HOTs/Skin.  What other Oils do you use for your HOTs?  IK You Also Use Grapeseed.
> 
> I think after I use ALL the Oils I have, For HOTs I will primarily stick to: EVOO, EVCO, and Avacado (since These 3 Penetrate the Hair Shaft)
> 
> The Others i.e. Sweet Almond, Jojoba, etc....will just be to have on hand (if I even replace them) Still Not Sure about those.
> 
> If Replaced, Grapeseed & Macadamia will be for Spring/Summer as they are lighter.



I occasionally  use EVOO for my HOTS, but my preference is (1) Grapeseed and (2) Coconut. I've used Jojoba as well. I ALMOST bought some Almond Oil in TJ Maxx, but I  wanted more Grapeseed oil.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> I never Steam in a Cap! And I never have drips.
> 
> I just put on the DC. It never runs. If anything: It absorbs.
> 
> But......I always use an extremely "thick" DC Treatment.
> 
> btw: How did you like steaming????


 
I agree with T , Aggie. Don't ever steam with a cap on.  I use cotton coil to catch the drippies.  

Did ya'll notice we tend to buy as a group? In the past week Aggie, LC, Che, me and Americka have bought something.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I agree with T , Aggie. Don't ever steam with a cap on. I use cotton coil to catch the drippies.
> 
> *Did ya'll notice we tend to buy as a group? In the past week Aggie, LC, Che, me and Americka have bought something*.


 
Great minds think alike.

Im done with my trim, it only took about 10 minutes. I haven't trimmed since jan or march i can't remember. But ill make a promise to myself to keep my ends trimmed 2x a year. October and april. I can not really tell if i have split ends or not but they feel better after my trim so i guess i did right.

Does anyone know how many times you can reuse trim scissors. These are new and i only used them today. Should i keep them for april or buy a new pair?


----------



## Charz

Shay72 said:


> Did ya'll notice we tend to buy as a group? In the past week Aggie, LC, Che, me and Americka have bought something.



I know, I had to resist yall lol.


----------



## Americka

I know it might be a little scary at times, but do any of you track when you make purchases and how much you spend? When I get paid on Friday, I am thinking strongly about buying a prepaid Visa card (around $50) and that will be my monthly budget. And if I am wise enough, what is leftover will build up and allow me to make large purchases i.e. a standing dryer or steamer. Like Reverend Terri says, it's time to make wise purchases...


----------



## msa

Americka said:


> I know it might be a little scary at times, but do any of you track when you make purchases and how much you spend? When I get paid on Friday, I am thinking strongly about buying a prepaid Visa card (around $50) and that will be my monthly budget. And if I am wise enough, what is leftover will build up and allow me to make large purchases i.e. a standing dryer or steamer. Like Reverend Terri says, it's time to make wise purchases...




I definitely track what I spend (mainly because I have no money lol). I just give myself a budget and do my best to stick to it.

The problem with the prepaid visa cards is that a lot of online places don't take them (and some regular stores don't either).


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> I know it might be a little scary at times, but do any of you track when you make purchases and how much you spend? When I get paid on Friday, I am thinking strongly about buying a prepaid Visa card (around $50) and that will be my monthly budget. And if I am wise enough, what is leftover will build up and allow me to make large purchases i.e. a standing dryer or steamer. Like Reverend Terri says, it's time to make wise purchases...


 
I keep track because its on my visa debit but i don't keep track, track. I don't really buy much of anything. Hair products is my thing. Im not really into shoes, clothes or stuff like that. I think the prepaid card would be a good thing. You can't go over the amount you put on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> Like Reverend Terri says, *it's time to make wise purchases...*


 
  Pray before You Purchase!


----------



## msa

chebaby said:


> its nice as a hot oil treament pre poo. it really leaves my hair silky and it feels different than regular coconut oil to me. the vatika seems more greasy or more oily lol.




Vatika frosting and regular coconut oil feel the same for me....but maybe that's because I don't warm either of them up first? I always always always do a prewash oiling with coconut oil (and usually after as well). Next time I'll heat up the VF first and see if there's a difference.


----------



## La Colocha

The vatika smells like frosting? Hmm i might get a jar for those special nights.lol.

Eta- It can be used on skin right?


----------



## chebaby

to me it seems like the coconut oil penetrate my hair faster than the vatika.


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> The vatika smells like frosting? Hmm i might get a jar for those special nights.lol.
> 
> Eta- It can be used on skin right?




Yes it can be used on skin...I actually just put some on my hands.

And it definitely smells like frosting...but remember you can have too much of a good thing so don't overdo it. Too much and it starts smelling sickly sweet (at least to me).


----------



## Shay72

Americka said:


> I know it might be a little scary at times, but do any of you track when you make purchases and how much you spend? When I get paid on Friday, I am thinking strongly about buying a prepaid Visa card (around $50) and that will be my monthly budget. And if I am wise enough, what is leftover will build up and allow me to make large purchases i.e. a standing dryer or steamer. Like Reverend Terri says, it's time to make wise purchases...


Do you get rewards points? You can always save those up & buy a prepaid visa that way.  I was doing that until I lost my debit card to the atm machine and lost all those points.  I'm still pissed so I haven't registered my new card yet.  I ain't hurting anyone but me .  Matter of fact let me go register my new card now.  



La Colocha said:


> The vatika smells like frosting? Hmm i might get a jar for those special nights.lol.
> 
> Eta- It can be used on skin right?


Girl, where you been ? The smell is what gets everybody!


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Do you get rewards points? You can always save those up & buy a prepaid visa that way. I was doing that until I lost my debit card to the atm machine and lost all those points. I'm still pissed so I haven't registered my new card yet. I ain't hurting anyone but me . Matter of fact let me go register my new card now.
> 
> 
> Girl, where you been ?* The smell is what gets everybody*!


 
Then i have to get me some when the store reopens. I can rotate with my now brand it smells like toasted coconuts. I use it at night and i use jasmines in the day.


----------



## Shay72

Okay my new debit card is registered.  I have 523 points.  A long way to go.  I'm holding out for a $500 visa gift card.  I want to use it to do a restock !

My Honeychild products have shipped!


----------



## fattyfatfat

are you using a citibank card?




Shay72 said:


> Okay my new debit card is registered. I have 523 points. A long way to go. I'm holding out for a $500 visa gift card. I want to use it to do a restock !
> 
> My Honeychild products have shipped!


----------



## chebaby

im about to order some afroveda.


----------



## Brownie518

Che, what you getting from Afroveda?


----------



## chebaby

i got the cocolatte butter and the totally twisted butter. i stared to get the growth lotion but i dont really believe in growth aids so i didnt get it.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i got the *cocolatte butter and the totally twisted butter*. i stared to get the growth lotion but i dont really believe in growth aids so i didnt get it.


 
Why do these 2 products sound familiar? Did you have them before or was that charz?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i got the cocolatte butter and the totally twisted butter. i stared to get the growth lotion but i dont really believe in growth aids so i didnt get it.


 
And What did You Use Up?????


----------



## Shay72

washnset said:


> are you using a citibank card?


 
Nope .....


----------



## fattyfatfat

oh ok . I get points with my card and im hoping to be good and exchange them for a $50 gift card soon...that I can use at Jasmines and hairveda. 




Shay72 said:


> Nope .....


----------



## chebaby

La, that was Charz. i had samples though

T, i know i know lol. i havent used up much in the last 2 weeks but im on it. something will be gone by next week.

on a good note, whoever said black soap could be the cause of my dry scalp was right. i havent used the black soap in about 2 weeks and yall should see my scalp. its so moisturized. and the ony thing i put on it is jojoba oil and i havent used that in maybe 3-5 days.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I never Steam in a Cap! And I never have drips.
> 
> I just put on the DC. It never runs. If anything: It absorbs.
> 
> But......I always use an extremely "thick" DC Treatment.
> 
> btw: How did you like steaming????


 
Thanks for the tip honeyand you know I would  it


----------



## Aggie

Shay72 said:


> I agree with T , Aggie. Don't ever steam with a cap on. I use cotton coil to catch the drippies.
> 
> Did ya'll notice we tend to buy as a group? In the past week Aggie, LC, Che, me and Americka have bought something.


 
Ya know? You're right! Uncanny!


----------



## Aggie

Charzboss said:


> I know, I had to resist yall lol.


 
Charz, I just subscibed to your tube and I was very curious to know where on earth you found that simply delish-ous looking comb that I know Ima fall in love with as soon as it hits my hair.

I think it's called the Hercules Magic Star - I want that comb! Come on girl, fess up, don't make me wait too long.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> La, that was Charz. i had samples though
> 
> T, i know i know lol. i havent used up much in the last 2 weeks but im on it. something will be gone by next week.
> 
> on a good note, whoever said black soap could be the cause of my dry scalp was right. i havent used the black soap in about 2 weeks and yall should see my scalp. its so moisturized. and the ony thing i put on it is jojoba oil and i havent used that in maybe 3-5 days.


 
That was me, it dried out my face, so i thought it was maybe drying out your scalp. Im glad you found the cause.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Im glad you found the cause.*


 
Me Too!

Especially when we use as much stuff as we do on a regular, it makes it kinda hard to narrow things down.

I was reading in that Journal Thread and some of those Ladies are extremely detailed in their approach.  

So, they can pinpoint it & go right to the 'source' 

_*cough, cough, Americka* _


btw: Do any of You _Other Ladies Journal Your Haircare_?


----------



## Brownie518

I 'journal' some things. I keep a record of my touch ups and 'unusual' events, such as shedding, breakage, etc. I also try to make notes when good things happen so I can have an idea of what to keep around. That's how I found staple products. I don't get all detailed but i do make some notes.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too!
> 
> Especially when we use as much stuff as we do on a regular, it makes it kinda hard to narrow things down.
> 
> I was reading in that Journal Thread and some of those Ladies are extremely detailed in their approach.
> 
> So, they can pinpoint it & go right to the 'source'
> 
> _*cough, cough, Americka* _
> 
> 
> btw: Do any of You _Other Ladies Journal Your Haircare_?



 I really cannot help it. I've always this way with anything I've cared about.


----------



## La Colocha

I have one, been had it for a long time. Im just not as detailed with it since my hair has been acting right but im going to start.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I only Write Out My Regimen.  Everything else I make a "mental" note.erplexed  

Perhaps, This will give me something to do in 2010 (instead of buying massive amounts of stuff).

Maybe the Journaling will keep me occupied some-what.


----------



## Brownie518

*sigh* I'm filling shopping carts. Why, I don't know...


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I only Write Out My Regimen. Everything else I make a "mental" note.erplexed
> 
> Perhaps, This will give me something to do in 2010 (instead of buying massive amounts of stuff).
> 
> *Maybe the Journaling will keep me occupied some-what*.


 
Me too. Im going to get more serious about it. I have all the products ive ever used in mine and what they did for me up until a few months ago. Its time to update.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> *sigh* I'm filling shopping carts. Why, I don't know...


 
You at the grocery store?


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> You at the grocery store?


 
 Oh, I wish...Nope, I'm over at Jasmine's, strolling through Etsy, and running around Sephora.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *sigh* I'm filling shopping carts. Why, I don't know...


 
 SICK! SICK I Tell You!

Put the Mouse Down NOW and Step Away from the Computer!:axehunter:


----------



## msa

IDareT'sHair said:


> btw: Do any of You _Other Ladies Journal Your Haircare_?




I don't since I already know what works for me and I generally don't try new things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You at the grocery store?


 
Girl, You Knew that PJ wasn't at No Grocery Store!

What about the Spending Freeze?


----------



## Brownie518

msa said:


> I don't since I already know what works for me and I generally don't try new things.


 
See, I wish I was like that!!!  Good for you!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You Knew that PJ wasn't at No Grocery Store!
> 
> What about the Spending Freeze?


 
 I'm just filling them. Shh, it makes me feel good!! 
The freeze is still on. Don't worry!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, I wish...Nope, I'm over at Jasmine's, strolling through Etsy, and running around Sephora.


 
Hmp. Hmp. Hmp.

Don't you click "PAY NOW"


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, I wish...Nope, I'm over at Jasmine's, strolling through Etsy, and running around Sephora.


 
Its closing time and the street lights are on. Its time to go home.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. Hmp. Hmp.
> 
> Don't you click "PAY NOW"


 
I won't. Promise.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, *You Knew that PJ wasn't at No Grocery Store*!
> 
> What about the Spending Freeze?


 
Lmao i was hoping for the best


----------



## IDareT'sHair

msa said:


> I don't since I already know what works for me and I generally don't try new things.


 
IK. (but that will change) _*insert evil laugh here*_


----------



## Brownie518

^^^


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK. (but that will change) _*insert evil laugh here*_


 Get her t * sending esp pj vibes to msa* buy buy buy buy buy buy buy buy buy buy buy buy.................................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

We Got Her Now!  

There is Nooooooooooo Turning Back

Sorry msa:  you're one of us now............


----------



## Brownie518

Ya'll are terrible!!! Don't listen to them, msa!! Stay strong!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Get her t * sending esp pj vibes to msa* buy buy buy buy buy buy buy buy buy buy buy buy.................................


 
There is No Turning Back.......................oke:

Get Out Now! Before it is toooooo late.......


----------



## msa

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK. (but that will change) _*insert evil laugh here*_





Brownie518 said:


> ^^^





La Colocha said:


> Get her t * sending esp pj vibes to msa* buy buy buy buy buy buy buy buy buy buy buy buy.................................





IDareT'sHair said:


> We Got Her Now!
> 
> There is Nooooooooooo Turning Back
> 
> Sorry msa:  you're one of us now............







Brownie518 said:


> Ya'll are terrible!!! Don't listen to them, msa!! Stay strong!!



Believe me, when you have no money it's REALLY easy to not buy stuff. It's hair products or gas so I can get to school...gas it is .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

msa said:


> Believe me, when you have no money it's REALLY easy to not buy stuff. It's hair products or gas so I can get to school...gas it is .


 
But You Are a PJ in Your Mind!


----------



## msa

IDareT'sHair said:


> But You Are a PJ in Your Mind!




Now that is definitely true...and if you had a look at one of my closets you would see that I'm a pj in other areas as well...I've banned myself from Target because I can't go in there without buying at least one dress...I had to ban myself from Borders and Barnes & Nobles because I have so many books that I had to put some in storage.

I'm definitely a pj...I just can't act on it.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I only Write Out My Regimen. Everything else I make a "mental" note.erplexed
> 
> Perhaps, This will give me something to do in 2010 (instead of buying massive amounts of stuff).
> 
> Maybe the Journaling will keep me occupied some-what.


 
I had started doing this last year but I sorta relaxed doing it this year. I think I will do this again next year as I did start to incorporate some new things into my regimen this year. And I'm kinda at that pace where I don't really need to get any other prooducts at this point. _*Makes mental notes*._


----------



## Brownie518

I'm the same way with books. That's why SO is getting me a Kindle. He's had enough!!! LOL


----------



## msa

Brownie518 said:


> I'm the same way with books. That's why SO is getting me a Kindle. He's had enough!!! LOL




My mom offered to buy me a kindle...but I like regular books...I don't want EVERYTHING in my life to be electronic.


----------



## Brownie518

msa said:


> My mom offered to buy me a kindle...but I like regular books...I don't want EVERYTHING in my life to be electronic.


 
I know!! I love having the book in my hands!! I definitely won't stop buying actual books but I think I'll like the Kindle. It will come in handy. My brother got one and I tried it out. I did like it!


----------



## La Colocha

Goodmorning ladies, its monday meh another week. We have been at this for a minute since july i think. Still going strong,everyone keep up the good work. Its actually going to be a little warm today so that's good. I don't like going out the house in the cold. My twists are still in, they didn't unravel and they are soft. When i get home im going to use tw mist and shea amla butter to moisturize. I will also try to detail my journal again. Im going to get a ruler and measure my hair in locations like front, crown, nape. I haven't kept track before. Ill do it 2x a year after my trim. My goals this week is to use up my ytc mud mask, keep my hair moisturized, keep my twists in and update my journal every night. Also to stick with my reggie no matter how tired i am, and dc on wendsday. Andget through this week without being tempted to buy anything. My stash is set and i don't need anything else. Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Aggie

La Colocha said:


> Goodmorning ladies, its monday meh another week. We have been at this for a minute since july i think. Still going strong,everyone keep up the good work. Its actually going to be a little warm today so that's good. I don't like going out the house in the cold. My twists are still in, they didn't unravel and they are soft. When i get home im going to use tw mist and shea amla butter to moisturize. *I will also try to detail my journal again. Im going to get a ruler and measure my hair in locations like front, crown, nape.* I haven't kept track before. Ill do it 2x a year after my trim. My goals this week is to use up my ytc mud mask, keep my hair moisturized, keep my twists in and update my journal every night. Also to stick with my reggie no matter how tired i am, and dc on wendsday. And*get through this week without being tempted to buy anything.* My stash is set and i don't need anything else. Everyone have a good day.


 
Morning La. So you are doing the journal thing too? That's great girlie. 

I myself have not been concerned about length recently as my focus has been on completing this stretch. Don't get me wrong though, I am making sure I retain what I grow. But as far as measuring and taking pics, I have been so relaxed with that. 

I will start picture tracking again when I take these braids down in a couple of weeks. I know I will be tempted to buy something, but actually caving in to the urge is another story. We shall see. Enjoy your day too.


----------



## Shay72

I had a pretty detailed journal going when I first started on this site. Then I slacked off.  Lately I've been writing in it every now & then. I have started a transition journal that I need to do a better job on.  I need to start taking pictures also.  Maybe beginning with 4 months post then every 2 months.  We'll see.


----------



## panamoni

Hi Ladies!!


IDareT'sHair said:


> *Americka:* I noticed you Bought Coconut Oil for Your HOTs/Skin. What other Oils do you use for your HOTs? IK You Also Use Grapeseed.
> 
> I think after I use ALL the Oils I have, For HOTs I will primarily stick to: EVOO, EVCO, and Avacado (since These 3 Penetrate the Hair Shaft)
> 
> The Others i.e. Sweet Almond, Jojoba, etc....will just be to have on hand (if I even replace them) Still Not Sure about those.
> 
> If Replaced, Grapeseed & Macadamia will be for Spring/Summer as they are lighter.


Can you describe the difference between avocado and EVOO?  I'd like to try Avocado oil, but since I've always got EVOO around to cook with, it's easy for me to just grab for my prepoos.  I find EVCO to be light, and EVOO to be heavier.  What's avocado like?  



IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too!
> 
> Especially when we use as much stuff as we do on a regular, it makes it kinda hard to narrow things down.
> 
> I was reading in that Journal Thread and some of those Ladies are extremely detailed in their approach.
> 
> So, they can pinpoint it & go right to the 'source'
> 
> _*cough, cough, Americka* _
> 
> 
> btw: Do any of You _Other Ladies Journal Your Haircare_?


 In my day planner, I write what I've done to my hair, and how my hair felt that day (ok, not good, great) on wash and co-wash days.  I think getting a dedicated journal would be cool -- I could add pictures -- I guess like a fotki, but in a journal.  I should also track how the different moisturizers and sealers work for me as well.


----------



## chebaby

i got a couple of compliments on my braids today. i have to admit i think i like them more than my twists. i mean the twists are cute but i have to flat twists the front in some sort of style because the ends of the front of my hair dont curl so the twists dont hold on the ends. these braids will be my go to style this winter. after i do the yarn braids and take them out i will be right back in these individuals. its easy to moisturize too so thats good.
i was thinking of co washing in the braids but i dont think so.


----------



## Shay72

I finished another jar of Roots of Nature Reconstructor. Only one more left.


----------



## chebaby

im down to my last ounce or so of yes to carrots conditioner. i really dont like this conditioner but its great for detangling so i will use it when i take these braids out to detangle and pre poo.

this guy at work was like "why did you braid your hair? thats not you." i just thought it funny that someone thinks they know whats me lol. i guess because when i was relaxed i always wore the wraped look. no curls or anything, just straight hair. and then when i bc just a puff so now that im twisting and braiding he thinks its not me. and then what does that mean? is he saying im trying to be something im not?
i really like these braids. way more than i though i would. i thought i was in love with twists until i did these braids so its very me.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i got a couple of compliments on my braids today. i have to admit i think i like them more than my twists. i mean the twists are cute but i have to flat twists the front in some sort of style because the ends of the front of my hair dont curl so the twists dont hold on the ends. these braids will be my go to style this winter. after i do the yarn braids and take them out i will be right back in these individuals. *its easy to moisturize too so thats good.*
> i was thinking of co washing in the braids but i dont think so.


 
Im so glad i did twists yesterday because im tired and don't feel like moisturizing my hair. But like you say its easy, all i have to do is spray and rub butter on the ends. Im glad i got a spray leave in. Because if i had to rub a cream and a butter in my hair i probably would not do it tonight but it will only take a few minutes with the spray.



Shay72 said:


> I finished another jar of Roots of Nature Reconstructor. Only one more left.


 
Good job shay, i know you can't wait to get done with them.


----------



## chebaby

did anybody order from hairveda during the sale? my products shipped today so your may be on the way too if you did order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

panamoni said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> Can you describe the difference between avocado and EVOO? I'd like to try Avocado oil, but since I've always got EVOO around to cook with, it's easy for me to just grab for my prepoos. *I find EVCO to be light, and EVOO to be heavier.* *What's avocado like?*


 
You Pretty much answered it.

IMO: The Consistency is a Cross between Coconut & Olive.  

It would be mid range in weight.  Not as Light as Coconut, but not as Heavy as Olive.


----------



## msa

So last night I did experience the silky effect of vatika frosting (when compared to regular coconut oil). 

Now I'm wondering if it's the extra ingredients in the vf or the difference in texture due to blending the ingredients together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

msa said:


> So last night I did experience *the silky effect of vatika frosting* (when compared to regular coconut oil).
> 
> Now I'm wondering if it's the extra ingredients in the vf or the difference in texture due to blending the ingredients together.


 
OOO msa!  Please describe the Silky Effect in Which You Speak Of!

_*typical pj*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> OOO msa! Please describe the Silky Effect in Which You Speak Of!
> 
> _**typical pj**_


...................


----------



## chebaby

lol, T didnt you order the vatika frosting?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol, T didnt you order the vatika frosting?


 
Yeah, I have it.  But I haven't used it much.  I will use it like you did a time or two as a HOT.

_*btw: i'm just eggin' our newest pj in training on*_


----------



## La Colocha

Is the vatika thicker than regular coconut oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Is the vatika thicker than regular coconut oil?


 
IMO: Perhaps Creamier?

But I'll let: Americka, Brownie, Charz, Che, iNicola, msa, Panamoni, Shay, WnS Chime in.

I haven't used it that much.  I open it and Smell it 

I'll get around to using it tho' I'm sure before this winter is out.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> IMO: Perhaps Creamier?
> 
> But I'll let: Americka, Brownie, Charz, Che, iNicola, msa, Panamoni, Shay, WnS Chime in.
> 
> I haven't used it that much. I open it and Smell it
> 
> I'll get around to using it tho' I'm sure before this winter is out.


 
I wonder if it will be greasier. Plain co is perfect for my skin. I don't need anything heavier.


----------



## Aggie

Shay72 said:


> I had a pretty detailed journal going when I first started on this site. Then I slacked off. Lately I've been writing in it every now & then. *I have started a transition journal* that I need to do a better job on. I need to start taking pictures also. Maybe beginning with 4 months post then every 2 months. We'll see.


 
Hmmm :scratchch:, a transition journal you say? What a novel idea I like it! I think it's time to start one of these for sure.


----------



## msa

IDareT'sHair said:


> OOO msa!  Please describe the Silky Effect in Which You Speak Of!
> 
> _*typical pj*_





It was like...hmmm...regular coconut oil can sometimes make my hair greasy and a little hard (especially if I use too much). It seemed like the VF "moisturized" my hair...left it super soft...I usually only get that feel with regular coconut oil when I put it on wet hair, not dry like I did with the VF. 

But I don't know if it was because of the amla and henna extract...or if I just imagined it. And if it is because of the amla/henna then I'll be wanting to add that to my regular coconut oil, that's for sure.



La Colocha said:


> Is the vatika thicker than regular coconut oil?




It's not really thicker or greasier to me...it seems the same. Maybe it is a little smoother? The texture does seem a bit different, but not much.


----------



## msa

Oh and my pretty wrap and horn comb came in the mail today! I wish I had time to wash/detangle today because I want to use my new comb. And the pretty wrap seems like it'll be perfect...I already tried it on.


----------



## chebaby

i dont think vatika frosting is thicker than coconut oil. it is a little more oily if that sounds right. it doesnt sink in as much as regular coconut oil for my hair. but i like them both.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> IMO: Perhaps Creamier?
> 
> But I'll let: Americka, Brownie, Charz, Che, iNicola, msa, Panamoni, Shay, WnS Chime in.
> 
> I haven't used it that much.  I open it and Smell it
> 
> I'll get around to using it tho' I'm sure before this winter is out.



Creamy is the perfect description, T. And LC, I used it on my skin last night. The absorption is no different than that of regular coconut oil. And the scent!   We don't need to discuss the softness...


----------



## msa

TW Protective Mist Bodifier is coming to a cvs near me....


----------



## chebaby

i was in that thread too msa. i dont know if its coming to one near me but my local bss carry the line and i was gonna get the lock it up this weekend but backed out because the texture looks like gel and i thought it was gonna be a cream. i will just stick to the mist and oil. i havent seen the oil yet but i may try it if i find it.


----------



## Brownie518

One of the BSS I go to has the entire Taaliah line. I always have wanted to try it. My order still hasn't come from Beauty of New York. I usually get my stuff in just a couple of days.


----------



## msa

chebaby said:


> i was in that thread too msa. i dont know if its coming to one near me but my local bss carry the line and i was gonna get the lock it up this weekend but backed out because the texture looks like gel and i thought it was gonna be a cream. i will just stick to the mist and oil. i havent seen the oil yet but i may try it if i find it.




Well all the cvs stores they're going to be in aren't really down the street (more like across town) but I'd rather drive out of my way to buy it than to continue to order stuff since I hate ordering.

But I have 2 J&B's on the way here so I won't be trying this for a while anyway...do you have the full list of ingredients? I couldn't figure out what the preservative is and I'm picky about those.


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> Creamy is the perfect description, T. And LC, I used it on my skin last night. The absorption is no different than that of regular coconut oil. And the scent!  We don't need to discuss the softness...


 
Thank you americka, i will get a jar when she opens back up. What size is it? A 16oz jar of coconut oil lasts me a few months but it should go quicker now that im using it more. Ill probably only need 1 jar to last me through winter.



msa said:


> TW Protective Mist Bodifier is coming to a cvs near me....


 
I saw that and im hating. My state isn't even on the list. 



chebaby said:


> i was in that thread too msa. i dont know if its coming to one near me but my local bss carry the line and i was gonna get the lock it up this weekend but backed out because the texture looks like gel and i thought it was gonna be a cream. i will just stick to the mist and oil. i havent seen the oil yet but i may try it if i find it.


 
I wish i would have known you were looking at it. I could have sent you some samples. I have a jar and naturalhair.org sent me about 7 samples of the lock it up when i made my bulk order.



Brownie518 said:


> One of the BSS I go to has the entire Taaliah line. I always have wanted to try it. My order still hasn't come from Beauty of New York. I usually get my stuff in just a couple of days.


 
When did you order? I have ordered from them 2x and my stuff shipped out the next day both times. Keep us updated.


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> Well all the cvs stores they're going to be in aren't really down the street (more like across town) but I'd rather drive out of my way to buy it than to continue to order stuff since I hate ordering.
> 
> But I have 2 J&B's on the way here so I won't be trying this for a while anyway...do you have the full list of ingredients? I couldn't figure out what the preservative is and I'm picky about those.


 
I posted the full list off the back of my bottle in the cvs thread


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> Thank you americka, i will get a jar when she opens back up. What size is it? A 16oz jar of coconut oil lasts me a few months but it should go quicker now that im using it more. Ill probably only need 1 jar to last me through winter.



8 ounces according to my receipt from Hairveda. It is the exact jar as the 8 oz jar used for the Banana Brulee.


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> 8 ounces according to my receipt from Hairveda. It is the exact jar as the 8 oz jar used for the Banana Brulee.


 
That's small. I might need 2 then. When is vatika season over do you know?


----------



## Brownie518

La, I always order from BoNY and I always get my order in a couple of days. I don't know what the issue is. The track order just comes up with Packing as the status. I just sent an email. It's been a week and a half now.

When is Hairveda opening back up?


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> That's small. I might need 2 then. When is vatika season over do you know?


 
La, would you like some Vatika Frosting?


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> That's small. I might need 2 then. When is vatika season over do you know?



I "think" the website said from late September to April. I'll double check when the products link is available again. I also want to order more.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> La, I always order from BoNY and I always get my order in a couple of days. I don't know what the issue is. The track order just comes up with Packing as the status. I just sent an email. It's been a week and a half now.
> 
> When is Hairveda opening back up?


 
Dang ms. b let me know when you get your stuff. I hope its not something that is going to be reoccuring. I love fast shipping. On the hairveda site it said 1-2 weeks. Id say maybe the latter.



Brownie518 said:


> La, would you like some Vatika Frosting?


 
No thanks hun, already been taken care of.



Americka said:


> I "think" the website said from late September to April. I'll double check when the products link is available again. *I also want to order more*.


 
Im sorry americka i didn't mean to start any trouble.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Dang ms. b let me know when you get your stuff. I hope its not something that is going to be reoccuring. I love fast shipping. On the hairveda site it said 1-2 weeks. Id say maybe the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks hun, already been taken care of.
> .


 
I will let you know. They have always been so good with shipping. IDK.

On the vatika, very interesting.  I can't wait to see how you like it! I think I might try it as a prepoo next wash. We'll see.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I will let you know. They have always been so good with shipping. IDK.
> 
> On the vatika, very interesting.  I can't wait to see how you like it! I think I might try it as a prepoo next wash. We'll see.


 
I hope it feels the same on my skin. It would be nice to change up every now and then and get the same softness.


----------



## Americka

I found this on the Hairveda website. Ignore if it has been posted before:

Vatika Frosting Usage

Vatika Oil Frosting has many uses. Here are the ways you can get the most out of this great oil:

*Pre Shampoo*: 
Vatika Frosting is a great pre shampoo mix. Directions: Slather your hair with a good amount of Vatika Oil Frosting. Leave in 45 mins -Overnight. Shampoo or rinse out in the morning for beautiful, soft, shiny locks. It is best to apply oil and leave it for a day before washing. 

*Deep conditioning Recipe*: 
Mix 2 tbs. of Vatika Oil Frosting with 3 tbs of your favorite -cone free moisturizing conditioner. Leave in for 15 mins - 1 hour. Rinse or shampoo. You'll experience a high shine after this treatment.


*Ends sealant*:

After you have applied your hair moisturizer, seal your ends with Vatika Oil Frosting. You'll love how your ends feel. You should oil your hair at least 3x a week. 

*Scalp massage*: 
Keep your scalp and follicles in tact. Oil enriches your hair, protects it and the massaging stimulates better hair growth. Directions: Massage Vatika Oil Frosting into your scalp to stimulate circulation and help promote growth. The amla, & lemon extracts help keep your sebum quantity at bay promoting and aiding in constant growth.


----------



## chebaby

i love vatika frosting but im hating how hard it is now. i mean i know it gets hard but i liked it when i LOOKED hard but when you touched it it just melted at you tips and became creamy. now its rock solid.


----------



## panamoni

IDareT'sHair said:


> IMO: Perhaps Creamier?
> 
> But I'll let: Americka, Brownie, Charz, Che, iNicola, msa, Panamoni, Shay, WnS Chime in.
> 
> I haven't used it that much.  I open it and Smell it
> 
> I'll get around to using it tho' I'm sure before this winter is out.



I don't have it - missed the sale.  Some people  have stockpiled it so that curious patrons like me have to sit back and daydream while others drool about how cool it is. One day...


----------



## La Colocha

panamoni said:


> I don't have it - missed the sale. Some people  have stockpiled it so that curious patrons like me have to sit back and daydream while others drool about how cool it is. One day...


 
 That stuff is like crack, be on the look out for the restock because it will go fast again. I was going to buy a few jars in case some people didn't get any but i thought all of you had gotten some. I saw the sale early that day and tried to get it out there.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i love vatika frosting but im hating how hard it is now. i mean i know it gets hard but i liked it when i LOOKED hard but when you touched it it just melted at you tips and became creamy. now its rock solid.


 
Did you try setting the jar in hot water for a few minutes before you tried to use it?


----------



## chebaby

yea i wont use it until i melt it, i was just saying lol.....
its so yummy when you can just scoop some out instead of melting it.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, today i will be using tw mist and olive butter to moistruize my hair. I will also oil my scalp with some tw african healing oil. I have not used up anything else yet. I have a pinch of tw mist left in the original bottle but im going to add water to it, so it will take me longer to use it up. My jojoba butter that mom sent me is running low but i have a back up coming for that. After my ytc that might be the next thing to go. Also my shea amla butter is dwindling but im going to try and strech it out. I won't get another jar until april. Everyone have a good day today.


----------



## Charz

I used up my last shescentit hair butter sample!


----------



## msa

I wore my pretty wrap last night...I love it! It stayed on and was super comfortable. And, it fit around my loose bun without coming off (which is what bonnets normally do). I just hope the elastic part doesn't get stretched out too easily (which also happens with bonnets).

I'm thinking of doing a personal challenge for next year of keeping the same regimen/products for the whole year...and I'm going to try no fake hair yet again. First I need to figure out what those products will be though.


----------



## chebaby

awww man i think my hairveda came today and i missed it. i must have been upstairs. anyway i will have to go to the PO to get it tomorrow. and my curl junkiw shipped yaaaayyyy this is gonna be a great week. 
i dont think im gonna be able to do my yarn braids this weekend because now everyone wants to make plans and crap. plus i want to see that new paranormal activity movie.

so whats up ladies?


----------



## msa

My emu oil came in the mail today . I just used some on my hand and it absorbed almost instantly. I'll wait a day before I put it on my scalp. 

My Oyin's not going to be here for awhile and that makes me want to go out and find that TW Mist...but I shall resist the urge .


----------



## chebaby

man my ojon mist will be gone by the end of this week and i want to repurchase because of the yarn hair but i do have other mists. the thing is i dont know if my oyin j&b and greg juice will get the job done because of the glyserine and the fact that it just not as moisturizing as the ojon. i have the TW mist but will that be good on braids? if so i could spray the oyin and then add the TW since its thicker. ok i'll try that.


----------



## msa

chebaby said:


> man my ojon mist will be gone by the end of this week and i want to repurchase because of the yarn hair but i do have other mists. the thing is i dont know if my oyin j&b and greg juice will get the job done because of the glyserine and the fact that it just not as moisturizing as the ojon. i have the TW mist but will that be good on braids? if so i could spray the oyin and then add the TW since its thicker. ok i'll try that.




On the website and from reviews here people have used it on braids with success. You might want to add some water to it though because from what I've read it may be a little too thick for braids. 

Oyin's great for the scalp too...and it actually works as body spray as well if you need other ways to use it.


----------



## chebaby

thanx msa. i normally use my oyin juices on out hair. im not use to braids and the up keep of them though so just trying to get ready.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies:  Hopefully you all are still Using Things Up!  

I am feeling really good heading into the last few weeks of 2009!

Ya'll I am excited about 2010 -- '09 Was a Learning Curve for me, being a Total Novice in the Area of Hair Care.

I've Learned so much.  Met so many wonderful e-friends!  You all have been Wonderful and so helpful.  

And also Bad Influences (not that I needed any).

I am so Glad we're all in this thing together, and I hope that we will all continue Using 1 and (for most of us) Not Necessarily Buying 1

_*Pana, Aggie, Americka, I mailed a little something to you all.  So, be on the Lookout.*_


----------



## chebaby

i cant believe the year is almost over. man i remember the first of the year i was saying "this is gonna be a great year" and now its almost out. 
like T, i have learned a lot about my natural hair.

i've learned:
my hair can thrive off of products that are "cheap"
my hair loves shea butter
my hair  loves black soap but my scalp hates it
whole foods and TJ's are now my fave places to shop
online friends are wonderful


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> like T, i have learned a lot


 
I've Learned NEVER, EVER Get into A Product Trading Scheme with chebaby!

We are 2 Sick PJ's! The amount of Stuff we trading and still have left is:

And Trust Me, We were some product trading Sistas!


----------



## panamoni

La Colocha said:


> That stuff is like crack, be on the look out for the restock because it will go fast again. I was going to buy a few jars in case some people didn't get any but i thought all of you had gotten some. I saw the sale early that day and tried to get it out there.


 
Not sure what happened during the day (if it was Friday that the sale started), but the time I saw T's message about it, it was the weekend, and right now I'm sans computer nights and weekends (does she take phone orders?) and only have internet access via the blackberry.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've Learned NEVER, EVER Get into A Product Trading Scheme with chebaby!
> 
> We are 2 Sick PJ's! The amount of Stuff we trading and still have left is:
> 
> And Trust Me, We were some product trading Sistas!


 
you aint neva lied


----------



## IDareT'sHair

panamoni said:


> Not sure what happened during the day (if it was Friday that the sale started), but the time I saw T's message about it, it was the weekend, and right now I'm sans computer nights and weekends (does she take phone orders?) and only have internet access via the blackberry.


 
I'll send you a Sample!  sometime.  If you're not in a "Rush" to have it.

So, you can at least see if it is something you really want to buy.


----------



## panamoni

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies: Hopefully you all are still Using Things Up!
> 
> I am feeling really good heading into the last few weeks of 2009!
> 
> Ya'll I am excited about 2010 -- '09 Was a Learning Curve for me, being a Total Novice in the Area of Hair Care.
> 
> I've Learned so much. Met so many wonderful e-friends! You all have been Wonderful and so helpful.
> 
> And also Bad Influences (not that I needed any).
> 
> I am so Glad we're all in this thing together, and I hope that we will all continue Using 1 and (for most of us) Not Necessarily Buying 1
> 
> _*Pana, Aggie, Americka, I mailed a little something to you all. So, be on the Lookout.*_


 
I can't say enough how happy I am to have found this site -- who would have thought that I could bond with people over something like caring for my hair...not to mention all of the other great advice I get from people here everyday.  

Speaking of using things up, I got my relaxer on Friday, and I'm not going to do anything to it until after Sunday (I'm going to a gala and I want to keep my fresh relaxer swang before I start bunning again), but my hair feels like it could use some moisture right now or soon.  Do you think that I should use something cream based or oil based?  Or, does it just depend on my hair.  I know whatever I use, it should be very little...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you aint neva lied*


 
Girl, We Got Busy!  It was like: CheChristmas was everyday

It was a Classic Case of Total Product Junkies on Steroids! 

For some reason, I feel I ended up with more stuff than I had!


----------



## panamoni

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll send you a Sample! sometime. If you're not in a "Rush" to have it.
> 
> So, you can at least see if it is something you really want to buy.


 
No rush at all.  I've got things I should be using up right now anyway.  Thanks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

panamoni said:


> I can't say enough how happy I am to have found this site -- who would have thought that I could bond with people over something like caring for my hair...not to mention all of the other great advice I get from people here everyday.
> 
> Speaking of using things up, I got my relaxer on Friday, and I'm not going to do anything to it until after Sunday (I'm going to a gala and I want to keep my fresh relaxer swang before I start bunning again), but my hair feels like it could use some moisture right now or soon. *Do you think that I should use something cream based or oil based?* *Or, does it just depend on my hair. I know whatever I use, it should be very little*...


 
Very Light Cream/Very Light Oil to Seal.  Definitely go by the "feel" of Your Hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

panamoni said:


> No rush at all. I've got things I should be using up right now anyway. Thanks.


 
K.  I'll drop you some in the mail weeks end.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, We Got Busy! It was like: CheChristmas was everyday
> 
> It was a Classic Case of Total Product Junkies on Steroids!
> 
> For some reason, I* feel I ended up with more stuff than I had*!


 i feel the same way but i love it. all the butters and oils and conditioners and......girl i lubs you
it felt good coming home to surprise boxes lol.


----------



## chebaby

panamoni said:


> I can't say enough how happy I am to have found this site -- who would have thought that I could bond with people over something like caring for my hair...not to mention all of the other great advice I get from people here everyday.
> 
> Speaking of using things up, I got my relaxer on Friday, and I'm not going to do anything to it until after Sunday (I'm going to a gala and I want to keep my fresh relaxer swang before I start bunning again), but my hair feels like it could use some moisture right now or soon. Do you think that I should use something cream based or oil based? Or, does it just depend on my hair. I know whatever I use, it should be very little...


 i would use a mix of evco and evoo if you wanna keep the swang but make sure its moisturized. or a very light moisturizer but i have no idea what that would be because i like heavy products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i feel the same way but i love it. all the butters and oils and conditioners and......girl i lubs you*
> *it felt good coming home to surprise boxes lol.*


 
Me Too!  It was Fun!_(And a little SCARY)_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too! It was Fun!_(And a little SCARY)_


 lmao @ scary.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao @ scary.


 
It was neverending


----------



## Shay72

The #1 pj is back.  I gotta stay out of the "what did you buy" thread asap !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> The #1 pj is back. I gotta stay out of the "what did you buy" thread asap !


 
I Saw That!

Eisani!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Saw That!
> 
> Eisani!


 
! She buys that good ish too! She make you feel like it's okay to be a pj too .  Love her!!!!


----------



## chebaby

i saw E too. i was wodering if she would make a come back. she was missed.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> i saw E too. i was wodering if she would make a come back. she was missed.


 
She mentioned needing a break and I guess she took one.


----------



## Brownie518

^ And she came back like a :jaws:She tore up Anita Grant!!!! I can't wait to read her reviews!! I've always wanted to try that stuff!!!

She sure was missed.


----------



## chebaby

i wanna try anita grant too but i dont have that kinda money. i rather take my coffee butter and mix it with some vanilla oil and call it a day lol.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> ! She buys that good ish too! *She make you feel like it's okay to be a pj too *. Love her!!!!


 
Sure does, after i saw that list i felt no more shame for  buying my piddly butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

None Of Us in this Thread Have a Problem in that Area

We all Hold Our Own!


----------



## chebaby

last night i was looking at my 3 drawer bins(i have 2 stacked on top of each other) and in the first drawer is my leave ins. i was thinking "damn that a lot of products", and then remembered that thats just the first drawer lol. see times like that i think i need help and other times buying stuff puts a smile on my face.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i wanna try anita grant too but i dont have that kinda money. *i rather take my coffee butter and mix it with some vanilla oil and call it a day lol*.


 

And There You Have It:  The Chelicious Natural Hair Care Line!  

Girl I told you, you were on to something.

_*canna sista order a jar or two*_

Honestly, Anita Grant Products are very, very, very Nice.


----------



## msa

chebaby said:


> i wanna try anita grant too but i dont have that kinda money. i rather take my coffee butter and mix it with some vanilla oil and call it a day lol.




I won't ever be ordering any anita grant, but I do love her site because she posts so much information. I think that's great of her to do.


----------



## La Colocha

Does anyone do oil rinses? and does the oil seal the moisture out of your hair. Ive thought about doing this 1x a week before my dc. And is an oil rinse just a quick way to do a hot?


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> Does anyone do oil rinses? and does the oil seal the moisture out of your hair. Ive thought about doing this 1x a week before my dc. And is an oil rinse just a quick way to do a hot?




Well...I don't know if it counts but...I always oil my hair with coconut oil before I wash...then rinse it with water for a few minutes...then do a cowash. And sometimes if I'm in a rush, or lazy, I skip the cowash and style my hair as usual.

It's like a prepoo/dc/oil rinse all in one.


----------



## redecouvert

I haven't been here in a while because..well..i am just failing the challenge miserably so i'd rather sit in my corner.
Anita Grant products are outstanding. I am so grateful she did the free shipping over the summer because it allowed me to stock up on my favorites products especially the vanilla oils, sapote and castor oil and the pomades.

I also thought that I will never order from the UK but her line and Akua Wood are my splurge treats and they do a fabulous job  
I am waiting on 2 packages from there..lol

@lacolocha: i used to do oil rinses with qhemet castor moringa oil but i stopped because i'd rather do pre-poos or hot oil treatments. It helped me a lot with tangles


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Does anyone do oil rinses? and does the oil seal the moisture out of your hair. Ive thought about doing this 1x a week before my dc. And is an oil rinse just a quick way to do a hot?


 
I don't do oil rinses in the proper way. I believe that is oil your hair then rinse it fully out. I do a HOT then layer with my DC then I wash that out. It does not interfere with my moisture.  My moisture is always on point unless I try a jacked up product .  You can do a search on oil rinses. I believe Sareca started a thread.  She knows her stuff.


----------



## chebaby

i did an oil rinse once or twice. dont remember what oil i used but i just got into evoo and jbco so it had to be coconut oil. i remeber it made detangling a breeze, but that was when i was relaxed so detangling wasnt an issue anyway. i stopped because it made the tub so slipery and pre poo is better in my opinion.


----------



## La Colocha

Thanks ladies, i might try it and see if it benefits me. I have one more question, i looked in some threads and some say they use really hot water to do the rinse. Does that damage your ends or does the oil protect them?


----------



## La Colocha

redecouverte said:


> I haven't been here in a while because..well..i am just failing the challenge miserably so i'd rather sit in my corner.
> Anita Grant products are outstanding. I am so grateful she did the free shipping over the summer because it allowed me to stock up on my favorites products especially the vanilla oils, sapote and castor oil and the pomades.
> 
> I also thought that I will never order from the UK but her line and Akua Wood are my splurge treats and they do a fabulous job
> I am waiting on 2 packages from there..lol
> 
> @lacolocha: i used to do oil rinses with qhemet castor moringa oil but i stopped because i'd rather do pre-poos or hot oil treatments. It helped me a lot with tangles


 
No worries, like ive said before your always welcomed here. We are all pj's. And sometimes you just can't help getting a product that is calling your name.


----------



## chebaby

well yall got me thinking about anita grant. did i tell yall my hairveda products are waiting for me at the PO? well they are so what im gonna do when i get that box is mix some vatika frosting with some coffee butter and some jojoba oil and a little shea butter. i may leave the shea butter out actually.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Thanks ladies, i might try it and see if it benefits me. I have one more question, i looked in some threads and some say they use really hot water to do the rinse. Does that damage your ends or does the oil protect them?


 i would assume really hot water isnt good for the hair. it should be warm or cool. someone once said(thats my poetic voice, get wit it) if its too hot for your skin then its too hot for the hair.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i would assume really hot water isnt good for the hair. it should be warm or cool. someone once said(thats my poetic voice, get wit it) if its too hot for your skin then its too hot for the hair.


 
Thanks che that is what i thought. Ill try it once with warm water and see if it does anything. Since im using butters it might just be the same. But you have more control with the butters. Oils run.


----------



## La Colocha

I like having my hair in twists, I love my plaits but this might be my new protective style. Im going to see how it goes with my dc tommorrow, see how they hold up. I still can't keep my hands out of my hair which i guess defeats the purpose of protective styling but oh well. I like to pull them down, squeeze them and wrap them around my fingers.


----------



## redecouvert

gracias La Colocha  I really appreciate it!
I've also been using up so many products: mostly kbb hair milks/ conditioners.
I think i might have to stop buying the luscious hair mask because my hair has grown so much and now that jar lasts me 3 applications....
i'm done hauling for a while now...oh..i forgot chagrin valley is releasing ayurvedic soap and i am sure it is going to sold out in hours

I also do the same thing as you la colocha..have twists but keep playing with them..
lately i've invested in a steamer and once i finish twisting, i seal with an oil, sit under the steamer for 10-15 minutes and my twists are just so soft/bouncy....i keep touching them all day long..lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I like having my hair in twists, I love my plaits but this might be my new protective style. Im going to see how it goes with my dc tommorrow, see how they hold up. I still can't keep my hands out of my hair which i guess defeats the purpose of protective styling but oh well. *I like to pull them down, squeeze them and wrap them around my fingers.*


 
Ermmm.....Okayyyy

If You Say So.....


----------



## La Colocha

redecouverte said:


> gracias La Colocha  I really appreciate it!
> I've also been using up so many products: mostly kbb hair milks/ conditioners.
> I think i might have to stop buying the luscious hair mask because my hair has grown so much and now that jar lasts me 3 applications....
> i'm done hauling for a while now...oh..i forgot chagrin valley is releasing ayurvedic soap and i am sure it is going to sold out in hours
> 
> I also do the same thing as you la colocha..have twists but keep playing with them..
> lately i've invested in a steamer and once i finish twisting, i seal with an oil, sit under the steamer for 10-15 minutes and my twists are just so soft/bouncy....i keep touching them all day long..lol


 
Mine feel soft too. I love the way they feel.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Ermmm.....Okayyyy
> 
> If You Say So.....


 
I like playing with my hair. It feels good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Mine feel soft too.* I love the way they feel.
> I like playing with my hair. *It feels good*.


 
IK.  There is nothing like Da' Softness of Well Cared For, Well Conditioned Hurrr!


----------



## chebaby

yall im doing so good. i was about to order another shea amla butter but i turned away.


----------



## Brownie518

La, about my BoNY order, they finally answered my email and cancelled my order and gave me a refund. They said one of my products was discontinued but I wonder. It doesn't say that on the site. So, I don't know. I'll have to see if the BSS has the Bodifier mist in stock this week. 

Anyway, I have really got to use some stuff up this week. I have a few things that I think I can use up in one sitting so I'll have to line them up. I actually tossed out a few things.
HSH Soy TriWheat leave in
Some Redken leave in I had
Elasta QP Mango Butter
La Bomba conditioner
Biolage leave in
Also about 5 conditioners that were old and almost finished. Cleared up a lot of space. 
I'm going to make another box of stuff to give away soon.


----------



## Charz

Brownie518 said:


> La, about my BoNY order, they finally answered my email and cancelled my order and gave me a refund. They said one of my products was discontinued but I wonder. It doesn't say that on the site. So, I don't know. I'll have to see if the BSS has the Bodifier mist in stock this week.
> 
> Anyway, I have really got to use some stuff up this week. I have a few things that I think I can use up in one sitting so I'll have to line them up. I actually tossed out a few things.
> HSH Soy TriWheat leave in
> Some Redken leave in I had
> Elasta QP Mango Butter
> La Bomba conditioner
> Biolage leave in
> Also about 5 conditioners that were old and almost finished. Cleared up a lot of space.
> I'm going to make another box of stuff to give away soon.


 
Girl, tell me how yall be using up all these products in one setting!


----------



## Charz

I haven't bought anything since the 9th!


----------



## chebaby

i got my hairveda today and one of my vatikas dont smell like frosting.
for the month of november i wont buy anything because in december i plan on buying some anita grant for my birthday.


----------



## Brownie518

Charzboss said:


> I haven't bought anything since the 9th!



:waytogo:   Keep it up, Charz!!!  I'm trying, too.


----------



## fattyfatfat

uh oh!!!!!!!! what does it smell like?




chebaby said:


> i got my hairveda today *and one of my vatikas dont smell like frosting.*
> for the month of november i wont buy anything because in december i plan on buying some anita grant for my birthday.


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, as for using stuff in one sitting, I have a few things that have one use left in them, sometimes less. I might mix conditioners and oils for a prepoo or nice deep conditioner. Depends on what it is. 


Where is everyone???


----------



## chebaby

the vatika smells like she ran out of the scent or something. its very very very faint but thats only one of the jars so i wont [email protected] about it lol.
i think im gonna take out my braids tonight. when i came to work i got another compliment on them. she said "i really love your hair". i just felt so good about that. but then a guy came along and said something about seeing too much scalp which made me paranoid that maybe my hair is too thin or something. now im thinking about taking them out a deep treating with sitrinilla. but he just came along and just messed up the compliment she gave me.


----------



## Shay72

Che--He ain't nobody! Don't listen to him .


----------



## chebaby

thanx Shay. i know but this morning i looked in the moirror from the side ant thought that my hair looked thin. i mean my hair isnt that thick and its still only el when stretched in braids so  it didnt bother me. i know it'll thicken up later but then when he said it it made me think. a little too much.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> yall im doing so good. i was about to order another shea amla butter but i turned away.


 
Thank you jeezus



Brownie518 said:


> La, about my BoNY order, they finally answered my email and cancelled my order and gave me a refund. They said one of my products was discontinued but I wonder. It doesn't say that on the site. So, I don't know. I'll have to see if the BSS has the Bodifier mist in stock this week.
> 
> Anyway, I have really got to use some stuff up this week. I have a few things that I think I can use up in one sitting so I'll have to line them up. I actually tossed out a few things.
> HSH Soy TriWheat leave in
> Some Redken leave in I had
> Elasta QP Mango Butter
> La Bomba conditioner
> Biolage leave in
> Also about 5 conditioners that were old and almost finished. Cleared up a lot of space.
> I'm going to make another box of stuff to give away soon.


 
If they didn't have it they should have let you know and offered to send your other stuff, not hold it.



Charzboss said:


> I haven't bought anything since the 9th!


 
Thank you jeezus



chebaby said:


> thanx Shay. i know but this morning i looked in the moirror from the side ant thought that my hair looked thin. i mean my hair isnt that thick and its still only el when stretched in braids so it didnt bother me. i know it'll thicken up later but then when he said it it made me think. a little too much.


 
Don't worry about it hun, when your hair grows longer it will fill in. Mine did the same thing. Its still a little see through but its ok.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Thank you jeezus
> 
> Thank you jeezus


 
PREACH LA! 

CALL UPON THE NAME OF THE LAWD!  2 TIMES!

THOSE PJ'S DON'T NEED NUFFIN' ELSE!


----------



## chebaby

La and T yall are so freaking funny.

i did get the shikakai oil though

but  its all good(remember that saying) because i will use up 3 things buy the end of this week.


----------



## La Colocha

Im going to dc tonight with my curls dc ( nothing added) and moisturize with tw mist and seal with jojoba butter. Ive been doing good at writing in my journal every night. I may have to retwist my hair tonight, ill see after my dc. You ladies keep up the good work and use that stuff up. I know black friday is coming up. I will more than likely not be here to not be tempted.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> La and T yall are so freaking funny.
> 
> *i did get the shikakai oil though*
> 
> but its all good(remember that saying) because i will use up 3 things buy the end of this week.


 
Che how long does your oil last you? I have the hibicus oil and ive used it 2x it doesn't even look like i used it and i put quite a bit in my prepoos.


----------



## chebaby

oils last me a long time. i dont know why though because like you said i use them as pre poos, in co wash conditioners, to seal and everything else. they just dont go away. but the shikakai oil i plan on only using on my scalp.


----------



## msa

Between last night and today I used up:
1 jar of nourish&shine
1 ao gpb
1 ao wc
1 oyin honey hemp

I used my bone comb just now to detangle. I'm not sure if I like it yet. I think I have to use more oil and smaller sections. That tw mist is looking better and better to me because it's hard for me to be gentle while detangling and I need all the help I can get.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> La and T yall are so freaking funny.


 
Ermm Umm...what happened to: "I am on a spending freeze until my birthday and then I'm buying some Anita Grant?" 

Yes......I "Lurk" at Work!

IK. IK. You said the Month of November....

*but....can i celebrate yo' burffday with you?* 

i want some too, thanks to Charzboss.


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> Between last night and today I used up:
> 1 jar of nourish&shine
> 1 ao gpb
> 1 ao wc
> 1 oyin honey hemp
> 
> I used my bone comb just now to detangle. I'm not sure if I like it yet. I think I have to use more oil and smaller sections. That tw mist is looking better and better to me because it's hard for me to be gentle while detangling and I need all the help I can get.


 
Doin good msa, you should try it. Are you going to repurchase the things you used up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I know black friday is coming up. I will more than likely not be here to not be tempted.*


 
Chile......Errrday is Black Friday Up in this Piece!   And You Know Das' Right!

btw: That's good you've been Journaling.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Doin good msa, you should try it. Are you going to repurchase the things you used up?


 
Yeah msa:  You have to _"report"_ what will be a possible repurchase and why/why not!


----------



## Shay72

Oils last forever....


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> Doin good msa, you should try it. Are you going to repurchase the things you used up?





IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah msa:  You have to _"report"_ what will be a possible repurchase and why/why not!




Whoops forgot that important point.

Nope not repurchasing right now...I have another jar of nourish&shine...as well as another bottle of GPB and WC. 

Once I finish the jar of n&s I won't be repurchasing that in the future...it smells yummy but I don't need it...coconut oil works the same and it's cheaper. 

WC is becoming a staple so I'm sure I'll repurchase that in the future. GPB, not sure yet. It's moisturizing for me so I don't feel like I really need it in my regimen...I need a real protein so I'm going to try out gelatin soon, maybe my next wash. Honey hemp will not be a repurchase since I like WC much better. 

I have 2 half full bottles of AO conditioner I need to use up (island naturals and rosa mosqueta). After I use those I'll allow myself to buy the tw mist...at least that's the plan.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Oils last forever....


 
Forever, with the dots on the end. Forever periodI see, but that's good. I know i won't be needing any in a looooooooooooooong time.



msa said:


> Whoops forgot that important point.
> 
> Nope not repurchasing right now...I have another jar of nourish&shine...as well as another bottle of GPB and WC.
> 
> Once I finish the jar of n&s I won't be repurchasing that in the future...it smells yummy but I don't need it...coconut oil works the same and it's cheaper.
> 
> WC is becoming a staple so I'm sure I'll repurchase that in the future. GPB, not sure yet. It's moisturizing for me so I don't feel like I really need it in my regimen...I need a real protein so I'm going to try out gelatin soon, maybe my next wash. Honey hemp will not be a repurchase since I like WC much better.
> 
> I have 2 half full bottles of AO conditioner I need to use up (island naturals and rosa mosqueta). *After I use those I'll allow myself to buy the tw mist...at least that's the plan*.


 
That is a good plan, I like how you keep it simple.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ermm Umm...what happened to: "I am on a spending freeze until my birthday and then I'm buying some Anita Grant?"
> 
> Yes......I "Lurk" at Work!
> 
> IK. IK. You said the Month of November....
> 
> *but....can i celebrate yo' burffday with you?*
> 
> i want some too, thanks to Charzboss.


 suuuuurrrrrreeeee come on and celebrate with me lol. everyone can have in on the fun.
but really i felt bad about buying the oil for several reasons. im not really into things that say they will make your hair grow and i really dont like putting too many things on my scalp. but it just looked so darn good to me. and i realized that this week i will use up yes to carrots conditioner(for detangling), giovanni nutrafix( i plan on using this tomorrow and if there's any left i will finish it on saturday or sunday) and vatika frosting for a HOT. my ojon may be gone too but im not sure yet. if its not gone by sunday i know it wont last past next week, that little bit sure is hanging on though lol.

the reason i said i would do a spree in december is because not only is that my b-day month but by then i will be done with my kbb deep conditioner, kbb hair milk, a nother vatika (maybe) and maybe more. so im trying to stay on track but yall know me. its hard out there. i feel like these natural lines just be calling my name lol.


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> That is a good plan, I like how you keep it simple.




I'm trying to keep it simple...emphasis on trying. I really am serious about going into 2010 with only staples so I have to use up all this other stuff first.

I really hope I like the tw mist. Detangling is where I get ALL of my breakage since I'm not gentle enough. I need the comb to just sliiiide through my hair in order to not have breakage.


----------



## Charz

its up!

http://inkylovesnature.com/


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> I'm trying to keep it simple...emphasis on trying. I really am serious about going into 2010 with only staples so I have to use up all this other stuff first.
> 
> *I really hope I like the tw mist*. Detangling is where I get ALL of my breakage since I'm not gentle enough. I need the comb to just sliiiide through my hair in order to not have breakage.


 
I hope you do when you are ready to try it. I love it.


----------



## chebaby

i was looking up info on inky and didnt find much. that turned me off. and what i did find said cs wasnt so good but idk......i dont think im interested.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> its up!
> 
> http://inkylovesnature.com/


 
Girl she is taxin, $15.00 for a jar of shea butter, You can get more than a pound for that much.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz what were you thinking of getting? Did you look at some of the ingredients. They look good but they are so simple to cost so much. Im going to email her and ask why.


----------



## chebaby

lol what are you going to say La?
she will probably just say its cost so much from where ever she gets her supplies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

We all need to refocus on our plan......and KIM.....  Work Your Plan.

I mean, if you are replacing things you've used up....then it's all good.  

But you prolly got 3-4 mo' jars of the same or similar items already in da' stash.

Let's just continue to use (and only replace our basic staples) and wait until the New Year to try "New Product Lines"  Unless something is extra specially "On Sale"

Let's try to keep either using, giving, trading stuff until the end of the year. 

And Only Replacing those Staples that are "Must Haves" 

And All Start 2010 with a Whole New Perspective.

_*runs outta thread*_


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> lol what are you going to say La?
> *she will probably just say its cost so much from where ever she gets her supplies.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Well i asked her why it costs so much.


----------



## chebaby

T, you are so right. its not that fun for me anymore to have so many products. i mean i likw a lot of staples but not a bunch of random stuff i just want to try ya know?
as long as i got my afroveda, kbb, oyin and shea butter im good. im gonna stick with that too....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, you are so right. its not that fun for me anymore to have so many products. i mean i likw a lot of staples but not a bunch of random stuff i just want to try ya know?
> as long as i got my afroveda, kbb, oyin and shea butter im good. im gonna stick with that too....


 
Actually.....It's Still Quite Fun!

Yeah... I do agree, Che, about All the "random" miscellaneous purchases.  It just doesn't make sense.

I love having alot of Staples too.  But like you said, It's the "random" items that we need to get control of.

Going into 2010, We should keep our focus on Stuff we really, really want i.e. Anita Grant, whatever it is that we 'truly' enjoy. 

And then Plan to purchase those "special" items.  

Whether we decide to purchase In Bulk, or However, we all have to go into the Next Spending Cycle with a Plan.


----------



## Shay72

I don't know why but no matter how many times I look at Anita Grant, I'm just not interested.  I guess that's a good thing.  My honeychild stuff is here.  I will pick it up in the morning.


----------



## chebaby

let me know how you like the myhoneychild Shay. i tried some of her stuff a while ago and it was ok at best. i order the afrococo cream and it was watery like more watery than coconut milk. i was like wth? and i had seen a youtube video on that cream where it was actually creamy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I don't know why but no matter how many times *I look at Anita Grant, I'm just not interested.* I guess that's a good thing. My honeychild stuff is here. I will pick it up in the morning.


 
I Just used Anita Grant as an 'example' of stuff you may really, really want but keep buying other stuff instead. 

With all the random purchases, IMO, you could just buy what you really want.erplexed  

Or Buy a Gallon, Liter of something you know really works for you.

_*re: AG ---- yeah, i ain't even gon' fake it, i want 1 or 2 things*_


----------



## La Colocha

I washed out my dc and the twists will stay. Not one unraveled. They are still holding on. So im going into winter with twists as a protective style. I will prepoo, wash and dc in twists and redo them on wash day. Im happy about finding products that my hair loves. Im going to try and stick to those things. I have switched staples many times and im tired of going around in a circle. As long as my hair is benefitted i need to sit down somewhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OT:  I was slightly "amused" at how everybody was running & buying all those silk scarves from NY & Co.  

First being: I got a couple about 3 weeks ago actually for $4.99 and gave them to a couple friends as _neckerchiefs._ 

Didn't keep any for myself.  Because I knew I'd end up using it on my head.

Second:  I love MY Prettywrap and Can't NO silk, satin scarf ever touch a good night's sleep (unless you're buying the scarves to wear out).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I washed out my dc and the twists will stay. Not one unraveled. They are still holding on. So im going into winter with twists as a protective style. I will prepoo, wash and dc in twists and redo them on wash day. Im happy about finding products that my hair loves. Im going to try and stick to those things. I have switched staples many times and im tired of going around in a circle. As long as my hair is benefitted i need to sit down somewhere.


 
Don't Forget to Put Your Findings in Your Journal.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> OT: I was slightly "amused" at how everybody was running & buying all those silk scarves from NY & Co.
> 
> First being: I got a couple about 3 weeks ago actually for $4.99 and gave them to a couple friends as _neckerchiefs._
> 
> Didn't keep any for myself. Because I knew I'd end up using it on my head.
> 
> *Second: I love MY Prettywrap and Can't NO silk, satin scarf ever touch a good night's sleep (unless you're buying the scarves to wear out).[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Amen..........................


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Don't Forget to Put Your Findings in Your Journal.


 
Thanks t, i didn't even think about that. Im going to do it right now.


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> I washed out my dc and the twists will stay. Not one unraveled. They are still holding on. So im going into winter with twists as a protective style. I will prepoo, wash and dc in twists and redo them on wash day. Im happy about finding products that my hair loves. Im going to try and stick to those things. I have switched staples many times and im tired of going around in a circle. As long as my hair is benefitted i need to sit down somewhere.



You are so lucky your twists stay in...I'm jealous!

I'm glad you have a regimen and products in mind going into this season...it always feels good to have a plan of action.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Second:  I love MY Prettywrap and Can't NO silk, satin scarf ever touch a good night's sleep (unless you're buying the scarves to wear out).



I seriously love my prettywrap. That thing doesn't even move at night. And after 2 nights of sleeping with it, I now realize that my hair was drier than it needed to be in the morning when I woke up...now I wake up to super soft hair .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Amen..........................


 
Girl, I Kept wanting to go into that Thread and mention the Prettywrap......and my $4.99 silk scarves.....

But they were having too much fun thinking they were getting a good deal and all......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

msa said:


> *I seriously love my prettywrap. That thing doesn't even move at night. *And after 2 nights of sleeping with it, I now realize that my hair was drier than it needed to be in the morning when I woke up...*now I wake up to super soft hair* .


 
Me Too msa! 

I absolutely Love It.

And you are Sooooo Right: Super Soft Hair!


----------



## chebaby

i have been wearing my new silk scarf all this week and every day this week that scarf is half way off my head. it is so damn pretty but it wont stay on for nothing lol. i will be back to my pretty wrap tonight lol. but the scarf will be great when i put in my yarn braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i have been wearing my new silk scarf all this week and every day this week that scarf is half way off my head.* *it is so damn pretty but it wont stay on for nothing lol.* i will be back to my pretty wrap tonight lol. but the scarf will be great when i put in my yarn braids.


 
Chile, If I knew you were going to buy 1, I coulda' sent you one (or two) of the one's I got for $4.99! 

The had an entire rack full of 'em.


(at half way off yo' head)


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> *You are so lucky your twists stay in*
> 
> I seriously love my prettywrap. That thing doesn't even move at night. And after 2 nights of sleeping with it, I now realize that my hair was drier than it needed to be in the morning when I woke up...now I wake up to super soft hair .


 
To the bolded, i really think its the sealing with butter that is making them stay together, Ive done them before but without butter and they always unravel especially when wet. You should try your ns with twists i know che uses the lock and twist for hers.

That pretty wrap is nice. I will always order from them as long as they keep doing a good job. Fast shipping and great product. It does make a difference in holding the moisture in. And i don't have to worry about it coming off at night.


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> To the bolded, i really think its the sealing with butter that is making them stay together, Ive done them before but without butter and they always unravel especially when wet. You should try your ns with twists i know che uses the lock and twist for hers.
> 
> That pretty wrap is nice. I will always order from them as long as they keep doing a good job. Fast shipping and great product. It does make a difference in holding the moisture in. And i don't have to worry about it coming off at night.



Next time I do twists I'll try them with a butter...it's weird because my hair is coily and regular sized (strands I mean) and yet it doesn't really stick together. My twists would always come out after a day or two...and if I got them wet they'd just unravel.

I was really surprised about my hair feeling more moisturized with the prettywrap. I need to get another one...have y'all tried the headbands?


----------



## chebaby

ooooohhhhh im so excited im about to deep condition my hair. i feel like i havent done so in forever lmao. ummm i dont know if i want to use ashlii amala or sitrinill. i should try sitrinilla but i dont wanna wake up to jacked up feeling hair. do yall think i should mix in some vatika frosting with it?


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> ooooohhhhh im so excited im about to deep condition my hair. i feel like i havent done so in forever lmao. ummm i dont know if i want to use ashlii amala or sitrinill. i should try sitrinilla but i dont wanna wake up to jacked up feeling hair. do yall think i should mix in some vatika frosting with it?


 
Girl don't be talking about my sitrinillah like that .  Anyways I think adding vatika would be a great combo bc I mixed it with Moist 24/7 and my hair was soooooooooft .


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Charz what were you thinking of getting? Did you look at some of the ingredients. They look good but they are so simple to cost so much. Im going to email her and ask why.


 
I asked her about sample sizes. I am interested in trying that scalp butter with cayenne pepper and maca root.


----------



## Charz

Guys I think if I stick with sample sizes mostly I will save so much money from products and shipping. It's sad that I end up selling 85% of the stuff I buy on the exchange forum. 

For black friday I plan on getting.

Hairveda: All her products practically, some in sample sizes.

Shescentit: Fortifying Mask, 5 Moisture Mists, Jojoba Serum, 2 CocoCream, Fixing Gel, tea tree cleansing shampoo and new products.  *Her Avocado Conditioner has been reformulated! No more Parabans, so I am gonna get that!!* 

Oyin: Shine a Define Sample, Honey Wash Sample, Poo Bar, 2 Burnt Sugar

KBB: Depends on her sale honestly

Inky Loves Nature: Depends on sale

Komaza Care: products not containing the derivative a palm oil, depending on sale.

Afroveda: Depends on sale.

I already have enough Qhemet


How long will it take for Black Friday Hairveda to arrive in the mail? Prolly just in time for me to take out my weave!


----------



## Shay72

I picked up two packages this morning.  Again I left the Old Navy in the car .  Brought the My Honeychild upstairs.  Realized they forgot to send one of my items although it is included on the list of shipped items.  Sent an e-mail.  The honey & horsetail and coconut & papaya meet the thickness test .  Well I just looked at them again and they are looser now because they have been sitting out I think.  I will refridgerate them when I get home.  I will try the coconut & papaya tomorrow or Saturday depending on my schedule.


----------



## chebaby

I was hoping my curl junkie would come today but it might come tomorrow. After that I just have to wait on the two orders I placed with afroveda and I'm done. I have sitrinilla in my hair now, I left it in overnight. I'm gonna detangle with mu k cutter and co wash with Giovanni nutrafix and do a puff.


----------



## panamoni

IDareT'sHair said:


> OT: I was slightly "amused" at how everybody was running & buying all those silk scarves from NY & Co.
> 
> First being: I got a couple about 3 weeks ago actually for $4.99 and gave them to a couple friends as _neckerchiefs._
> 
> Didn't keep any for myself. Because I knew I'd end up using it on my head.
> 
> Second: I love MY Prettywrap and Can't NO silk, satin scarf ever touch a good night's sleep (unless you're buying the scarves to wear out).


 
Where did you get the 4.99 scarves from?  I have actually been wearing silk scarves out around my neck to cover my blouse and coat so that my hair only brushes against the silk. 
Thanks.


----------



## chebaby

i deep conditioned overnight with sitrinilla and i hate it. my hair felt soft as in, when you put anything wet on your hair its soft. but it also felt rough and i had all these tiny white specs all over my hair as if it had snowed. so i co washed it out with giovanni nutra fix. thats gone, i used that bottle and im glad they started putting it in tubes because it took forever to make sure i got it all out that bottle. 
i also used my micro fiber towel for the first time today and i love it. it dried my hair with not frizz in like 5 minutes and it was still moisturized. it didnt interupt the curls at all. im glad i bought this at tjmaxx for like 5-7 dollars because i was gonna order one for like $20 from curl mart.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i forgot i love the k-cutter comb too. it is so big though but i just love love love it. it detangled like a dream.


----------



## fattyfatfat

im eyeing joico products but im trying to be good and not buy them until I finish a few things I have now.


----------



## chebaby

joico was very good to my relaxed hair, not so much to my natural hair. i swore by the k-pak set.


----------



## fattyfatfat

was this your first time using the sitrinillah?




chebaby said:


> *i deep conditioned overnight with sitrinilla and i hate it. my hair felt soft as in, when you put anything wet on your hair its soft. but it also felt rough and i had all these tiny white specs all over my hair as if it had snowed.* so i co washed it out with giovanni nutra fix. thats gone, i used that bottle and im glad they started putting it in tubes because it took forever to make sure i got it all out that bottle.
> i also used my micro fiber towel for the first time today and i love it. it dried my hair with not frizz in like 5 minutes and it was still moisturized. it didnt interupt the curls at all. im glad i bought this at tjmaxx for like 5-7 dollars because i was gonna order one for like $20 from curl mart.


----------



## fattyfatfat

thanks. 95% of my hair is relaxed and I have a good amout of new growth. was it your review about joico adding thickness to your hair?




chebaby said:


> *joico was very good to my relaxed hair*, not so much to my natural hair. i swore by the k-pak set.


----------



## Brownie518

I just used up a sample of Shealoe from Njoi. I already repurchased a larger size. That's all so far but I still haven't purchased anything. I think I might have to order a Moisture Mist from shescentit, though.


----------



## chebaby

@washnset, yes that  was my thread. thats why i loved joico, that stuff made my hair fell so darn thick i was never seen without a bottle of joico in every room.
and that was my first time using sitrinilla since i have been natural. i used it a couple of times when i was relaxed and it was only good when i mixed it with other stuff and used it as a pre poo. on my natural hair it sucks. i mean my hair felt soft but you can put anything wet on dry hair and it will feel moist ya know? my hair felt rough at the same time and them white spects i have never seen before with any other product. i swear it had snowed on my head.


----------



## chebaby

brownie, just the other day i was thinking about ordering a mist from shescentit but i remember the smell gave me the worst head ache.


----------



## Brownie518

I was just browsing. The reformulated Avocado Conditioner is sold out on shescentit. Not that I was going to buy anything...


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> brownie, just the other day i was thinking about ordering a mist from shescentit but i remember the smell gave me the worst head ache.



Yeah, I remember you saying that before. And it seems so soft and subtle to me. I like it. That stuff works so good on my hair and scalp.  Maybe she could make an unscented one.


----------



## chebaby

maybe i will think about trying it again when im through with some of the mists i already have. im almost out of my ojon mist and then i have two oyin and 1 TW mist i need to use. i already love the oyin and hope i fall in love with the TW.


----------



## Brownie518

I love the Oyin Juices n Berries! I might pick up the TW mist next week.


----------



## msa

I love that J&B too...I have two bottles on the way.

I may just go ahead and order the tw mist...I'm really tired of detangling drama.


----------



## chebaby

i mix my j&b with water because without it it is kinda sticky to me. it doesnt "wet" my hair like i need it to when i dont add water.


----------



## msa

chebaby said:


> i mix my j&b with water because without it it is kinda sticky to me. it doesnt "wet" my hair like i need it to when i dont add water.




Yeah, I don't really use it to wet my hair...just kind of refresh so it's not dry and then follow it with a butter or an oil. 

Mainly I love the way it smells and how it makes my scalp feel. But if the tw can give me the wetness and slip I need, and smell good, I'll gladly switch over to that.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> *i deep conditioned overnight with sitrinilla and i hate it.*


 
Was this your first time using it? Or have you used it before?



Brownie518 said:


> I just used up a sample of Shealoe from Njoi.


 
Good job ms.b using up your stuff



msa said:


> I may just go ahead and order the tw mist...I'm really tired of detangling drama.


 
Did you check at whole foods or a local bss first. The mist can be found at those 2 places also in some cities. If you find its too thick for you remember you can dilute it the lowest i have gone is 2oz of mist to 6oz of water and it still works the same.


----------



## La Colocha

Tonight i will be using tw mist and shea amla butter. I had a crazy dream last night that afroveda had a sale for 50% off but everything was sold outerplexed. I guess its more like a nightmare. All i wanted was the shea amla butter. Everyone was mad on here because there was a sale but no products. Too much time on the internet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

panamoni said:


> *Where did you get the 4.99 scarves from?* I have actually been wearing silk scarves out around my neck to cover my blouse and coat so that my hair only brushes against the silk.
> Thanks.


 
New York & Company


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll, I hope I use up something this weekend.  I seriously doubt it tho'.  Well....Maybe.  that little tiny bottle of "Fake" Argan Oil that came in the box with my FHI Runway.  

It's microscopic in size.  But, as La Says: "at least you used up something, samples included"


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll, I hope I use up something this weekend. I seriously doubt it tho'. Well....Maybe. that little tiny bottle of "Fake" Argan Oil that came in the box with my FHI Runway.
> 
> It's microscopic in size. But, as La Says: "*at least you used up something, samples included"*


 
Its true, its something, going from the days of never using nothing up to something is big to me.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I finally used up one thing!!!! I finished the ayurvedic hair butter from Njoi. It feels great to be done with something. I really enjoyed the hair butter and now Im working on the herbal hairdressing from Njoi.

@che, im sorry the sitrinillah didnt work out for you. will you be selling it in the exchange forum ? let a sistah KNOW!!!!!!!!!!! 

after Im done with a few items, I will purchase some joico products.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I love her shealoe and all of her products. I think I will purchase a shampoo bar from her soon.




Brownie518 said:


> I just used up a sample of Shealoe from Njoi. I already repurchased a larger size. That's all so far but I still haven't purchased anything. I think I might have to order a Moisture Mist from shescentit, though.


----------



## Shay72

Ya'll I have serious hand in hair syndrome. I'm molesting my new growth . Before T ask I did a hot with vatika frosting, then did a tea rinse with a mix of kalpi tone & fenugreek, then cowashed with Giovanni's Nutrafix (that needs to come in a bigger container), followed by an acv rinse.  Used Giovanni Direct Leave in then did a bantu knot out with aloe vera gelly.  I hated it when I took it out this morning.  I ended up wearing a very loose curly bun.

My Honeychild said she will ship my missing product tomorrow.  Gotta love that type of customer service.  I put the two products in the fridge and they are good to go.  If they become keepers I will continue to do that cuz ya'll know I love my stuff thiiick.


----------



## chebaby

@washnset, i wont be using the sitrinilla again. i just cant waste my time with a product i dont like. but i already gave it to another member who loves it.


----------



## fattyfatfat

am I late?....Banana Brulee Moisturizing Deep Conditioner is now $9 on the she scent it site. its usually $11. maybe ill buy one!


----------



## fattyfatfat

awwww man!!!! well, im glad someone will get to enjoy it . im still PATIENTLY waiting for my sitrinillah to come in the mail from hairveda...




chebaby said:


> @washnset, i wont be using the sitrinilla again. i just cant waste my time with a product i dont like. *but i already gave it to another member who loves it*.


----------



## panamoni

chebaby said:


> i deep conditioned overnight with sitrinilla and i hate it. my hair felt soft as in, when you put anything wet on your hair its soft. but it also felt rough and i had all these tiny white specs all over my hair as if it had snowed. so i co washed it out with giovanni nutra fix. thats gone, i used that bottle and im glad they started putting it in tubes because it took forever to make sure i got it all out that bottle.
> i also used my micro fiber towel for the first time today and i love it. it dried my hair with not frizz in like 5 minutes and it was still moisturized. it didnt interupt the curls at all. im glad i bought this at tjmaxx for like 5-7 dollars because i was gonna order one for like $20 from curl mart.



I found that I hated Sitrinillah overnight, but loved it when I followed the instructions.


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah I finally used up my sample size of Qhemet's Honey Hydrating Balm.  It will be a repurchase at some point but right now I have a huge container of it waiting to be used.  A little bit goes a long way so I won't have to repurchase for a long time to come.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

panamoni said:


> *I found that I hated Sitrinillah overnight, but loved it when I followed the instructions*.


 
That's what I was thinking. 

Personally, I cannot DC overnight.  Just the feel of my head being wet/damp overnight is kinda gross to me.  And I don't rest well with product in my hair. 

It's a personal thang.erplexed


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi ladies!

I need to join the challenge.  I have a bunch of stuff but I can't seem to find the right daily moisturizer.

I don't want to buy more stuff to add to my ever growing pile.

I am almost done with my porosity control con.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MissVee said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I need to join the challenge. I have a bunch of stuff *but I can't seem to find the right daily moisturizer.*
> 
> I don't want to buy more stuff to add to my ever growing pile.
> 
> *I am almost done with my porosity control con*.


 
Welcome!

What are you looking for in a Daily Moisturizer and what are you currently using?

Will You Repurchase the PC Conditioner? *When you use something up, please say whether or not you plan to repurchase.  If so why, If not why?

Thanks


----------



## chebaby

thanx ladies but i have used the sitrinilla so many different ways. when i was transitioning i used it on wet, dry, overnight and everything else lol. i always had to add stuff to it. but what really got me was the white bits all over my hair. and it happened as soon as i put it on my hair. i thought it would sink in by morning but it seemed like there was more. it was gross.


----------



## chebaby

MissVee said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I need to join the challenge. I have a bunch of stuff but I can't seem to find the right daily moisturizer.
> 
> I don't want to buy more stuff to add to my ever growing pile.
> 
> I am almost done with my porosity control con.


 if you are looking for a cheap moisturizer you can find anywhere i would try elasta qp mango butter. a bunch of ladies here swear by it. or shea butter and mix it with oils but i dont know if that would be too heavy for your hair.


----------



## Shay72

Che--I hear you.  I love me some sitrinillah and can't live without it.  It is not for everyone though.  I don't believe in doctoring up products either. I expect to slap it on and be done.


----------



## chebaby

yea i will just stick to my faves: oyin honey hemp, kbb deep conditioner and ashlii amala. that ashlii amala is my girl crush


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah I finally used up my sample size of *Qhemet's Honey Hydrating Balm.* It will be a repurchase at some point but right now I have a huge container of it waiting to be used. A little bit goes a long way so I won't have to repurchase for a long time to come.


 
Shay:  I really like this product. 

I am using Amla and Heavy Cream tonight.  I hope it doesn't weigh my hair down _too_ much.  But it felt really good going on tho' especially on my ends.

I need to determine now if the AHC works well on Relaxed Hair (or if it is too heavy).erplexed  

I also have a sample of Burdock Root.


----------



## Brownie518

washnset said:


> I love her shealoe and all of her products. I think I will purchase a shampoo bar from her soon.



So do I!! The butter and the herbal hairdress, especially!!!  I've recently started using the Tea Spritz, and I love that, too, now!!


----------



## chebaby

i decided to braid my hair tonight. i am missing the braids, thats strange for me. i mean they were cute but i like "out" hair. i like puffs and such. but i loved those braids and its a great protective style so tongiht i will spray my hair with ojon mist, rub some evoo throughout my hair and then do individuals using afroveda hemp seed lock twist and roll butter. i remember this stuff is thick, if it has no slip i will add some pur whipped gelly so it can go on easier. its quicker to do twists but i really love the look of the braids. if they look really good i will try my best to keep it in for two weeks.

with my hair braided that means i wont be using up the vatika frosting as a pre poo or the yest to carrots. but i already used up the giovanni today and i will still use up the ojon mist so im good.


----------



## La Colocha

MissVee said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I need to join the challenge. I have a bunch of stuff but I can't seem to find the right daily moisturizer.
> 
> I don't want to buy more stuff to add to my ever growing pile.
> 
> I am almost done with my porosity control con.


 
Welcome to the challenge MissVee


----------



## La Colocha

Goodmorning ladies, i did not moisturize my hair last night. I was tired so i will lightly spritz with tw mist this morning. My butters should be here today im excited about that. I don't know if i will wash my hair today or tommorrow, it depends if i have to work tommorrow. But i will prepoo with coffee butter, wash with elucence mbp. conditioner with ytc mud mask (there is only a little left of this i want to use it up) and dc with a buttermix. Moisturize and twist with tw mist and i don't know which butter yet. I favor jojoba but im going to see. Everyone have a good day and see yall later.


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> My hair loves this ingredient, it gives a product slip and helps with moisture. 9 times out of 10 if a product has this at the top of the ingredient list it will work for me. I wish i could find it somewhere pure to mix into my conditioners.



You ought to know better:

 $4.75 for 8 ozs @The Soap Dish

 Same price @ Lotioncrafters

$7.38 @ TNS

Girl, I LOVE me some BTMS and I try to purchase everything that has it. I have almost a pound of it. If you would like some just pm me.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> oh and i forgot i love the k-cutter comb too. it is so big though but i just love love love it. it detangled like a dream.


 

Where did you get yours?


----------



## Charz

Brownie518 said:


> I was just browsing. The reformulated Avocado Conditioner is sold out on shescentit. Not that I was going to buy anything...


 

Dang girl! Hopefully she will have it avail for black friday.


----------



## mkd

Can I join this challenge too ladies?

I have been reading this thread for a while but I think I want to join. 

I don't have a ton of products but there are a ton of products that I want to try.  I figure as I use up what I have, I can buy some new stuff.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Can I join this challenge too ladies?
> 
> I have been reading this thread for a while but I think I want to join.
> 
> I don't have a ton of products but there are a ton of products that I want to try. I figure as I use up what I have, I can buy some new stuff.


 
Yay!!! Welcome!


----------



## mkd

Charzboss, I want to order the CV ayruveric herb shampoo bar that you started the thread about.  I have and love the olive babassu and cafe moreno.  I think I am going order samples of the nettle, babassu and marshmallow, carrot milk and honey.  I like the sample sizes because I can use them faster and try them all.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Charzboss, I want to order the CV ayruveric herb shampoo bar that you started the thread about. I have and love the olive babassu and cafe moreno. I think I am going order samples of the nettle, babassu and marshmallow, carrot milk and honey. I like the sample sizes because I can use them faster and try them all.


 

Girl I'm right behind you!!!!!!!


----------



## msa

Charz, or anyone, have you tried the honey/beer/egg bar from cv? I need something moisturizing and that seems like it would be.


----------



## Charz

msa said:


> Charz, or anyone, have you tried the honey/beer/egg bar from cv? I need something moisturizing and that seems like it would be.


 

I love the honey beer soap and shampoo, it makes my hair so soft and my skin supple. And it doesn't smell like anything so that is a plus. It lathers very well too. The soaps and shampoos last long, too long.......


----------



## mkd

msa said:


> Charz, or anyone, have you tried the honey/beer/egg bar from cv? I need something moisturizing and that seems like it would be.


 
I am curious about this one too.  I find the olive and babassu to be pretty moisturizing, well much more so than the cafe moreno.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> I am curious about this one too. I find the olive and babassu to be pretty moisturizing, well much more so than the cafe moreno.


 

Yeah the morena wasn't moisturizing for me at all.


----------



## mkd

Charzboss said:


> I love the honey beer soap and shampoo, it makes my hair so soft and my skin supple. And it doesn't smell like anything so that is a plus. It lathers very well too. The soaps and shampoos last long, too long.......


 
Right, they last a very long time.  I have been using samples for months.  That is why I won't order the full size because they will probably last me for like a year.


----------



## msa

Charzboss said:


> I love the honey beer soap and shampoo, it makes my hair so soft and my skin supple. And it doesn't smell like anything so that is a plus. It lathers very well too. The soaps and shampoos last long, too long.......



Oh good to know! I'm thinking of ordering the honey butter soap bar and using that because it seems extra moisturizing as well.




mkd said:


> Right, they last a very long time.  I have been using samples for months.  That is why I won't order the full size because they will probably last me for like a year.



The samples do last a LONG time.

T sent me two of them, the nettle and the clay. The nettle I did not like at all and I used it to clean the bathroom. The clay I just used and I liked it but I wanted it to be a little more moisturizing. Plus I already have bentonite clay at home.

I'll look around the site and order some samples eventually...I need to use up other stuff first.


----------



## mkd

msa said:


> Oh good to know! I'm thinking of ordering the honey butter soap bar and using that because it seems extra moisturizing as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The samples do last a LONG time.
> 
> T sent me two of them, the nettle and the clay. The nettle I did not like at all and I used it to clean the bathroom. The clay I just used and I liked it but I wanted it to be a little more moisturizing. Plus I already have bentonite clay at home.
> 
> I'll look around the site and order some samples eventually...I need to use up other stuff first.


 
 I am SO glad I read this, the nettle was in my cart but I am having a problem processing my order.  What didn't you like about the nettle?


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> I am SO glad I read this, the nettle was in my cart but I am having a problem processing my order. What didn't you like about the nettle?


 
I didn't like it either, it was drying.


----------



## msa

mkd said:


> I am SO glad I read this, the nettle was in my cart but I am having a problem processing my order.  What didn't you like about the nettle?



Same as Charz, it dried my hair out. And, I don't even use the bars on my hair, I rub them on my scalp and the soap gets on my hair while rinsing. It was just too much for my hair.


----------



## Shay72

My honeychild shipped my missing item today as she said she would.  Over at the parents today.  Worked too many hours as usual so I worked a half day.  Depending on the time I head home I may do my hair tonight.  I seriously doubt I will though.  I probably will just prepoo over night with my oil concoction and wash etc tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Where did you get yours?


 i got mine from a random bss. it was like $2-3 or something really cheap like that. its a really nice comb.


----------



## chebaby

msa said:


> Charz, or anyone, have you tried the honey/beer/egg bar from cv? I need something moisturizing and that seems like it would be.


 have not tried that one but i have used maybe 4 different ones from them and the one i cant live without is the caroot milk and honey. it is so moisturizing.


----------



## chebaby

so i ended up braiding my hair last night using the afroveda hemp butter and the whipped gelly and it gave me so much hold but i hope that means i can leave them in for 2 weeks. the more i use the hemp butter the more i fall in love with it. i dont think there is any butter by her i didnt like.
also my curl junkie came today. i used the aloe fix gel on my edges today and i like it. i hate the smell though. it smells too chemically if you know what i mean. i cant wait to deep condition with the curl rehab and use the coffee coco curl cream as a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> so i ended up braiding my hair last night using the afroveda hemp butter and the whipped gelly and it gave me so much hold but i hope *that means i can leave them in for 2 weeks*. the more i use the hemp butter the more i fall in love with it. i dont think there is any butter by her i didnt like.
> also my curl junkie came today. i used the aloe fix gel on my edges today and i like it. i hate the smell though. it smells too chemically if you know what i mean. i cant wait to deep condition with the curl rehab and use the coffee coco curl cream as a leave in.


 
I Don't think you can "not" play in your hair long enough to leave something in for 2 weeks..................


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> You ought to know better:
> 
> $4.75 for 8 ozs @The Soap Dish
> 
> Same price @ Lotioncrafters
> 
> $7.38 @ TNS
> 
> Girl, I LOVE me some BTMS and I try to purchase everything that has it. I have almost a pound of it. If you would like some just pm me.


 
Thanks americka



mkd said:


> Can I join this challenge too ladies?
> 
> I have been reading this thread for a while but I think I want to join.
> 
> I don't have a ton of products but there are a ton of products that I want to try. I figure as I use up what I have, I can buy some new stuff.


 
Welcome to the challenge



IDareT'sHair said:


> I Don't think you can "not" play in your hair long enough to leave something in for 2 weeks..................


 
I know i can't.


Good day ladies i got my butters today and coffee smells like coffee but i rubbed some on my skin and the smell went away in a few minutes. I will use that on my twists tommorrow. Im going to wash my hair today because i don't have to work tommorrow thank you jeezus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I am finished with my Hair Tonight. 

I got an Early Start.

Did a HOT with EVOO, Co-Washed with Garlic Conditioner and DC w/Steam using Lamur Bone Marrow DC Treatment.

Didn't use up a Thang tho' (except for that sample of Argan Oil) that I used to Flat-Iron with.  

But I am so Happy that I am done with my hair tonight.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Don't think you can "not" play in your hair long enough to leave something in for 2 weeks..................


 i know lol. i was thinking maybe if i co washed/ deep conditioned them once a week that would make me feel like im doing something
i doubt they will stay in for 2 weeks though. the last ones lasted 5 days and i was done lmao.


----------



## chebaby

this is what i plan on using up before i make my big purchase from anita grant:

yes to carrots conditioners (have one more)
vatika frosting (have 3 more)
ojon revitalizing mist
deva curl one condition
shescentit banana brulee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> this is what i plan on using up before i make *my big purchase from anita grant:*


 
I may have to get in on your shipping plan and stick 1 or 2 things in your order


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i know lol. i was thinking maybe if i co washed/ deep conditioned them once a week that would make me feel like im doing something
> i doubt they will stay in for 2 weeks though.* the last ones lasted 5 days and i was done lmao*.


 
I don't think i can keep mine in longer than i week at a time. I took one down and it did not want to come apart. Like it was trying to lock. I remember the days when my hair hated twists now its a different story.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I may have to get in on your shipping plan and stick 1 or 2 things in your order


 
................................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> ................................


 
_*i'm serious*_


----------



## La Colocha

I think im going to like this coffee butter, i will wash it out in about 2 hours. My hair still feels good. Its a thick butter and really creamy. Im hoping to make these butters a permanent part of my reggie. I don't think i will get the shea amla butter anymore. I love it don't get me wrong but my jojoba feels the same. I can get all my butters from one place.


----------



## chebaby

i know this is a long shot but i have an 8oz jar of qhemet heavy cream only used once and was wondering if anyone would like to trade for the qhemet honey hydrating balm.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I think im going to like this coffee butter, i will wash it out in about 2 hours. My hair still feels good. Its a thick butter and really creamy. Im hoping to make these butters a permanent part of my reggie. I don't think i will get the shea amla butter anymore. I love it don't get me wrong but my jojoba feels the same. I can get all my butters from one place.


 wow at no more shea amla. i think you gone mad girl


----------



## mkd

I am about to wash my hair with elucence clarifying and then the moisture benefit poo, DC with AOHSR and rollerset with aphogee keratin and green tea and PM super skinny serum.  I am not close to using up anything but a bottle of ACV.  I just got banana brulee, avocado rinse and the moisture mist from shescent it last week.  I think I am going to buy the TW bodifying mist tomorrow though.  I need to see which one I like better.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> wow at no more shea amla. i think you gone mad girl


 
I mean think about it, if im going to order my butters why not get them all from the same place? For me jojoba and shea amla give my hair the same results softness. Im *trying* to limit the companies that i buy from.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> *I am about to wash my hair with elucence clarifying and then the moisture benefit poo*, DC with AOHSR and rollerset with aphogee keratin and green tea and PM super skinny serum. I am not close to using up anything but a bottle of ACV. I just got banana brulee, avocado rinse and the moisture mist from shescent it last week. I think I am going to buy the TW bodifying mist tomorrow though. I need to see which one I like better.


 
A woman after my own heart I love elucence.


----------



## iNicola

Hi ladies *wave*

I have a question for naturals who had the chance to try TW Lock It Up gel, does it flake? I tried doing twists with Ecostyler Olive Oil gel on my DDs hair and hated it. I was thinking of picking up the Lock it Up gel but wanted some feedback. Thanks.


Now off to catch up on days worth of posts...


----------



## La Colocha

iNicola said:


> Hi ladies *wave*
> 
> I have a question for naturals who had the chance to try TW Lock It Up gel, does it flake? I tried doing twists with Ecostyler Olive Oil gel on my DDs hair and hated it. I was thinking of picking up the Lock it Up gel but wanted some feedback. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Now off to catch up on days worth of posts...


 
I have used it and had no problems with flaking, i used it as recommended with the tw mist first then the lock it up gel. Hth


----------



## chebaby

i never tried the TW lock it up but i didnt like the texture.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i never tried the TW lock it up but i didnt like the texture.


 
Don't let it fool you. It reminded me of kccc at first which i hate but it works like my favorite gel s-curl texturizer gel. Nice hold without the crunch.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> A woman after my own heart I love elucence.


 
^^ me too La.  I have the clarifying poo, the moisture benefits poo and a liter of the moisture balance condish.  I LOVE that conditioner.  I am holding on to the last little bit I have left.  I wish I could find it locally.


----------



## Shay72

Back home and I have the oil concoction in with the plastic cap on.  I will be leaving it in overnight.


----------



## msa

Does anybody have the link to the list of cvs stores that have the tw mist?


----------



## iNicola

msa said:


> Does anybody have the link to the list of cvs stores that have the tw mist?



Here you go
Linky


----------



## iNicola

Thanks ladies . I'll pick it up sometime this weekend.



La Colocha said:


> I have used it and had no problems with flaking, i used it as recommended with the tw mist first then the lock it up gel. Hth


 Thanks LC! I got the mist a few days ago and I like it as a moisturizer for her hair but I don't think I'm feeling it as a detangler/leave in so I might stick with conditioners for that.



chebaby said:


> i never tried the TW lock it up but i didnt like the texture.


 This was the same reason I initially passed on it.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> ^^ me too La. I have the clarifying poo, the moisture benefits poo and a liter of the moisture balance condish. I LOVE that conditioner. I am holding on to the last little bit I have left. I wish I could find it locally.


 
I wish i could too, but i get mine from curlmart, been ordering products from them for almost a year and never had a problem. The shampoo and conditoner go hand in hand with each other.



Shay72 said:


> Back home and I have the oil concoction in with the plastic cap on.* I will be leaving it in overnight*.


 
Im going to leave my prepoo in overnight too. Im getting sleepy, i can't hang like i use to. What did you use in your oil concoction?


----------



## La Colocha

iNicola said:


> Thanks LC! I got the mist a few days ago and *I like it as a moisturizer for her hair but I don't think I'm feeling it as a detangler/leave in so I might stick with conditioners for that.*
> .


 
Im sorry it didn't work for you, but im glad it works on your little one. I use mine to detanlgle and moisturize and i use it on my little one too. That is all i use on her hair.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> _*i'm serious*_



That's what so funny!! 

..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

^^^^^

I still don't see how all ya'll can "sleep" with stuff in your hair. 

The feeling creeps me out.

Oh Well.


----------



## msa

iNicola said:


> Here you go
> Linky




Thanks!!

The closest one is 30 mins away...but I may just drive there anyway since everything is 30 mins away in la, no matter where you're going.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> That's what so funny!!
> 
> ..........


 
Girl, I'm serious as a Heart Attack!  

Che can let me slip 1 or 2 items in with her shipment can't she????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

msa said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> The closest one is 30 mins away...but *I may just drive there anyway* since everything is 30 mins away in la, no matter where you're going.


 
Look PJ in Training............   

Get On to that CVS and Get Your TW!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I'm serious as a Heart Attack!
> 
> Che can let me slip 1 or 2 items in with her shipment can't she????


----------



## fattyfatfat

im getting an itch to purchase a flat iron!


----------



## Brownie518

washnset said:


> im getting an itch to purchase a flat iron!



Any flat iron or a particular one?


----------



## msa

IDareT'sHair said:


> Look PJ in Training............
> 
> Get On to that CVS and Get Your TW!






You just don't know how annoyed I am with my hair right now...that's what's pushing me to drive halfway across the city to get a product. If it can detangle my hair I'll be beyond happy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


>


 
Brownie!!!!! I am Not Playin' 

I just want 2 Butta's!


----------



## fattyfatfat

Im behind on flat iron knowledge, but I hear a CHI is good. or is that a FHI?




Brownie518 said:


> Any flat iron or a particular one?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie!!!!! I am Not Playin'
> 
> I just want 2 Butta's!



I know you do, T!!! 





Which ones???


----------



## mkd

My hair is shedding like crazy.  I noticed it last week when I washed my hair.  I thought it was because I used cassia without detangling first, then I thought maybe my hair hates AOWC but I noticed it tonight too with different products.  

Anyone know of good garlic conditioners that I can perhaps purchase locally instead of online?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

msa said:


> You just don't know how annoyed I am with my hair right now...that's what's pushing me to drive halfway across the city to get a product. If it can detangle my hair I'll be beyond happy.


 
Well...........You know it's going to Work......and you know You're going to Love it............And the time you've spent talking about it...........

You Could have been half-way there by now!


----------



## Brownie518

washnset said:


> Im behind on flat iron knowledge, but I hear a CHI is good. or is that a FHI?



I know nothing about flat irons, either, but there has been a lot of talk on here about the FHI. Ask T and Charz


----------



## chebaby

sure T. you know you can order stuff with me. but you know like i know its gonna be more than 2 butters, who you foolin?????


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> sure T. you know you can order stuff with me. but *you know like i know its gonna be more than 2 butters, who you foolin*?????



 Thank you, Che!!! I didn't want to be the one to say it!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> My hair is shedding like crazy. I noticed it last week when I washed my hair. I thought it was because I used cassia without detangling first, then I thought maybe my hair hates AOWC but I noticed it tonight too with different products.
> 
> Anyone know of good garlic conditioners that I can perhaps purchase locally instead of online?


 
Nutrine Garlic Conditioner.  Or...You could make one of those Garlic Concoctions/Recipes listed in some of those threads.

I have been using Nutrine Garlic Conditioner.  And will use it throughout this Winter.  Followed up with AE Garlic DC or a similar product.

_*Brownie...you're right....it works!*_


----------



## chebaby

i have a CHI and an FHI and i like both of them. have not used any one of them on my natural(an i dont plan to) but they both work beautifully on my mom's 4b relaxed hair and the CHI was my best friend when i was relaxed.


----------



## mkd

Thanks, have you ever seen it in stores in your area?  If not , what website do you order from?

I just found it on beauty of NY and its sooo cheap.  If I find it at the BSS, I will be so excited.


----------



## fattyfatfat

thanks. did you order them online?




chebaby said:


> i have a CHI and an FHI and i like both of
> them. have not used any one of them on my natural(an i dont plan to) but they both work beautifully on my mom's 4b relaxed hair and the CHI was my best friend when i was relaxed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> sure T. you know you can order stuff with me. but you know like i know its gonna be more than 2 butters, who you foolin?????


 
No.  Honestly, that's it.  I don't want any of that Rhassoul and all that other stuff.  

Just a couple of Buttas' and maybe a conditioner. 

Thanks Che!  By December, I will probably have changed my mind.

What are You Getting?????????????????


----------



## iNicola

La Colocha said:


> Im sorry it didn't work for you, but im glad it works on your little one. I use mine to detanlgle and moisturize and i use it on my little one too. That is all i use on her hair.


 Oh, I didn't use it. It's exclusively for her....for now.



msa said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> The closest one is 30 mins away...but I may just drive there anyway since everything is 30 mins away in la, no matter where you're going.


Ohh...that's a gamble. There are 3 CVS stores within a 1 - 2 mile radius (that's on the list) from my home. The first one I checked out didn't have any TW products. The second store had the mist and the oil, nothing else. I haven't checked out third store yet but I did find all the products at a local BSS. If I can't find the other products at that CVS then I'll have to get it from the BSS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

iNicola said:


> Ohh...that's a gamble. There are 3 CVS stores within a 1 - 2 mile radius (that's on the list) from my home. The first one I checked out didn't have any TW products. The second store had the mist and the oil, nothing else. I haven't checked out third store yet but I did find all the products at a local BSS. If I can't find the other products at that CVS then I'll have to get it from the BSS.


 
msa:  Get Out of the Car!  Call First!


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Thanks, have you ever seen it in stores in your area?  If not , what website do you order from?
> 
> I just found it on beauty of NY and its sooo cheap.  If I find it at the BSS, I will be so excited.



If you have a place in your area that carries Dominican products, chances are they will have some type of Garlic conditioner.  They might even have the wonderful Alter Ego Garlic Treatment conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Hey Brownie!*  What was the Name of that Other Garlic Conditioner You were using?

The one you were finishing up when we talked about the Nutrine?  I forgot.  Maybe she can find that one at the BSS.  Which was it?

Not Alter Ego.  You mentioned one you were using/finishing when we were talking about the Nutrine.


----------



## msa

iNicola said:


> Oh, I didn't use it. It's exclusively for her....for now.
> 
> Ohh...that's a gamble. There are 3 CVS stores within a 1 - 2 mile radius (that's on the list) from my home. The first one I checked out didn't have any TW products. The second store had the mist and the oil, nothing else. I haven't checked out third store yet but I did find all the products at a local BSS. If I can't find the other products at that CVS then I'll have to get it from the BSS.





IDareT'sHair said:


> msa:  Get Out of the Car!  Call First!



Oh I will DEFINITELY be calling first. Gas is too expensive to just be rolling around the city for no good reason. If they have it, great. If they don't I'll just have to order it online because all the other stores are further away.


----------



## chebaby

@washnset, nope i got mine from Beauty First. they were both under $100 if i remember correctly. i know i got the CHI on sale around last thanksgiving or christmas.

@T, im not interested in the bar conditioner either. what i really want are all her butters and pomades. i want 1 coconut pomade, 1 babassu pomade, 2 whipped butters, 1 babassu shampoo bar, 1 creamy cafe latte butter(may get 2) and i was looking at her oils but i think i will pass on those. i put a few things in my cart and it came up to a little over $100 usd. but it will be less than that once i take out the oils.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Hey Brownie!*  What was the Name of that Other Garlic Conditioner You were using?
> 
> The one you were finishing up when we talked about the Nutrine?  I forgot.  Maybe she can find that one at the BSS.  Which was it?
> 
> Not Alter Ego.  You mentioned one you were using/finishing when we were talking about the Nutrine.



Henna Queen


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I'm serious as a Heart Attack!
> 
> Che can let me slip 1 or 2 items in with her shipment can't she????


 
Mmm mm mm lawd have mercy



chebaby said:


> sure T. you know you can order stuff with me. but you know like i know its gonna be more than 2 butters, who you foolin?????


 
Ok she is trying to be slick.



Brownie518 said:


> Thank you, Che!!! I didn't want to be the one to say it!!!!!


 
Me either



IDareT'sHair said:


> No. Honestly, that's it. I don't want any of that Rhassoul and all that other stuff.
> 
> Just a couple of Buttas' and maybe a conditioner.
> 
> Thanks Che! By December, I will probably have changed my mind.
> 
> *What are You Getting*?????????????????


 
Trying to make sure there is enough room for yours lmaolol


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I wish i could too, but i get mine from curlmart, been ordering products from them for almost a year and never had a problem. The shampoo and conditoner go hand in hand with each other.
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to leave my prepoo in overnight too. Im getting sleepy, i can't hang like i use to. What did you use in your oil concoction?


 
It was something I originally put together for my edges but now I'm oiling my scalp and prepooing with it once per week.  It has JBCO, Mahabhrinraj , Afroveda's Shikakai Growth Elixir, and I feel like maybe one more oil but I can't remember.  Oh yeah, I think Gro-Aut.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, im not interested in the bar conditioner either. what i really want are all her butters and pomades. i want 1 coconut pomade, 1 babassu pomade, 2 whipped butters, 1 babassu shampoo bar, 1 creamy cafe latte butter(may get 2) and i was looking at her oils but i think i will pass on those. i put a few things in my cart and it came up to a little over $100 usd. but it will be less than that once i take out the oils.


 
I think I had like the Lemon Souffle Butter and some other kinda butter.  I will let you know.  It wasn't much tho' but it sure added up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Mmm mm mm lawd have mercy
> 
> 
> 
> Ok she is trying to be slick.
> 
> 
> 
> Me either
> 
> 
> 
> *Trying to make sure there is enough room for yours lmao*lol


 
Yep

La:  You & B Know me too well! 

_*don't listen to 'em che*  >>we right here<<_


----------



## chebaby

how much do anita grants shipping be(yea i ended my sentence with be lol)?
isnt it like $40? thats crazy. and how long does it take her to ship?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep
> 
> La: You & B Know me too well!
> 
> _*don't listen to 'em che* >>we right here<<_


i know girl, they just jealouse that we gonna be smelling like organic sapote and whatnot.


----------



## msa

chebaby said:


> how much do anita grants shipping be(yea i ended my sentence with be lol)?
> isnt it like $40? thats crazy. and how long does it take her to ship?




40$ isn't all that bad...I just checked shipping for the tw mist (32oz) and it was 12$ and it's only coming from atlanta.


----------



## fattyfatfat

so...I just went to the myhoneychild site and my credit card is about to come out!


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i know girl, they just jealouse that we gonna be *smelling like organic sapote* and whatnot.


 
Girl what is a sapote? Yall can go around smellin like sapote, ill stick to what i know. Im a good girl.


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> so...I just went to the myhoneychild site and *my credit card* is about to come out!


 
Can we please have a moment of silence for visa , we have known and loved you well and im sorry we could not save you. Amen.


----------



## chebaby

i have no idea what sapote is but it sounds real special dont it lmao.


----------



## fattyfatfat

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 





La Colocha said:


> Can we please have a moment of silence for visa , we have known and loved you well and im sorry we could not save you. Amen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl *what is a sapote?* Yall can go around *smellin like sapote*, ill stick to what i know. Im a good girl.


 
Girl, I thought the same thang! 

But I whatnt' gon' say nuttin' since she lettn' me get stuff too

But I'll just stick to the lemon


----------



## Brownie518

washnset said:


> so...I just went to the myhoneychild site and my credit card is about to come out!




......





Sooo, tell us what you're gonna get!!!!


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i have no idea what sapote is but it sounds real special dont it lmao.


 
Sapote, sounds like something you cook. Girl what you eatin tonight. Chile im cooking sapote beef and rice.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> ....


 
Just had to quote you to make sure no white words were behind that face. Like you want some too..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ermm Umm...yeah...I'm pretty _skrait_ on the Sapote.


----------



## fattyfatfat

this was my first time visiting the site and im eye just about everything!!!!! so far Im purchasing the so deep conditioner, so clean scalp cleanser and the herbal hair cocktail. 





Brownie518 said:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo, tell us what you're gonna get!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Just had to quote you to make sure no white words were behind that face. Like you want some too..




 I really do!!! I might get something later on. I love their scalp cleansers.



washnset said:


> this was my first time visiting the site and im eye just about everything!!!!! so far Im purchasing the so deep conditioner, so clean scalp cleanser and the herbal hair cocktail.



Nice. I have been considiering that so deep, too! I can't wait for a review.


----------



## chebaby

hahahahahaha T, and La yall are crazy. i guess sapote does kinda sound like a rare form of beef but im still gonna put it in my hair lmao. if we can gt down with bananas and mayo we can get down with sapote.(i just love this little fella)


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, did any of you take advantage of the 20% off Sephora coupon???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Uhhh...Imma just stick with the Lemon if that's alright with you Che.

But....I'll get the Sapote if you want me to...._mumble_..._whatever that is_???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, did any of you take advantage of the 20% off Sephora coupon???


 
Did You??????


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did You??????



You know it!!!!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uhhh...Imma just stick with the Lemon if that's alright with you Che.
> 
> But....*I'll get the Sapote if you want me to....mumble...whatever that is???*


 now you know you want that sapote


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> now you know you want that sapote


 
I Just Came Back From Anita's!  Yeah.....The Lemon Sponge Cake and there's another one I'm thinking of too in the Whipped Butta. 

(but not the Sapote tho')


----------



## chebaby

lol i want the lemon sponge cake too. i never looked at the ingredients before and was wondering what the heck she put in her butters since everyone keeps saying its so darn good. im like, ok, it cant be that freaking good. but one of the butters had cupuacu butter and murumuru butter in it. both of those are supposed to be amazing on AA hair.

i meani would have gotten the products whether i knew cupuacu and murumuru was in it or not.


----------



## Brownie518

You guys think Anita Grant will have another free shipping deal before the year is out?


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welcome!
> 
> What are you looking for in a Daily Moisturizer and what are you currently using?
> 
> Will You Repurchase the PC Conditioner? *When you use something up, please say whether or not you plan to repurchase.  If so why, If not why?
> 
> Thanks



I plan on repurchasing it is a staple. I've used it for a couple of years now.

I would like something that actually moisturizes..... I am using castor + vitamin E oil and jane carters nourish butter.


----------



## BrownBetty

chebaby said:


> if you are looking for a cheap moisturizer you can find anywhere i would try elasta qp mango butter. a bunch of ladies here swear by it. or shea butter and mix it with oils but i dont know if that would be too heavy for your hair.



Thanks!

My heart hates that elasta qp and the shea... I have a bucket of shea butter that I am using on my body now.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

Hello Ladies! 
I'm new to the challenge...just joined today. (Thanks Terri! )

The last time I bought a hair product was one week ago, when I stocked up for winter. But I won't be buying anything else, because I need to use up some stuff, so I can streamline my regimen more. For right now, I'd like to use up:
1. CoN Nourishing Conditioner
2. Burt's Bees Super Shiny Grapefruit and Sugar Beet Conditioner
3. Smooth N Shine Therapy Silk Fusion Sixty Second Critical Repair Reconstructor
4. Ohm Body Crown of Glory Herbal Shampoo
5. HE Break's Over Conditioner

   Hopefully, those will be gone by my next relaxer, which will be the day after Thanksgiving. I plan on using the conditioners by just putting them all together, putting some oils in there, and then using the mix to DC. I don't know what I'm going to do about the reconstructor...it's still full, and it didn't do anything at all, even when I let it sit for 30 minutes. Which is 29 minutes more than I was supposed to.  I might just give it away.

   And today, I finished my Lustrasilk Mango and Shea Butter Cholesterol, at long last!


----------



## La Colocha

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I'm new to the challenge...just joined today. (Thanks Terri! )
> 
> The last time I bought a hair product was one week ago, when I stocked up for winter. But I won't be buying anything else, because I need to use up some stuff, so I can streamline my regimen more. For right now, I'd like to use up:
> 1. CoN Nourishing Conditioner
> 2. Burt's Bees Super Shiny Grapefruit and Sugar Beet Conditioner
> 3. Smooth N Shine Therapy Silk Fusion Sixty Second Critical Repair Reconstructor
> 4. Ohm Body Crown of Glory Herbal Shampoo
> 5. HE Break's Over Conditioner
> 
> Hopefully, those will be gone by my next relaxer, which will be the day after Thanksgiving. I plan on using the conditioners by just putting them all together, putting some oils in there, and then using the mix to DC. I don't know what I'm going to do about the reconstructor...it's still full, and it didn't do anything at all, even when I let it sit for 30 minutes. Which is 29 minutes more than I was supposed to.  I might just give it away.
> 
> And today, I finished my Lustrasilk Mango and Shea Butter Cholesterol, at long last!


 
Welcome to the challenge and good job on using up your lustrasilk.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, Im up early today. I rinsed out my prepoo and washed with elucence poo and conditioned with the rest of my ytc mud mask. Its gone and i won't repurchase. Im going to dc all day with a butter mix. I do like the coffee butter for my pre poos. Im going to try it as a sealer on my twists. I will do those tonight or sunday morning. It depends on how i feel.

For next week im going to work on using up the rest of my diluted tw mist and im going to start using up the banana brulee and tw herbal conditoner. Im trying to get the open products used up before i open anything else. Im ready to open a bottle of califa conditoner so i have to use up the herbal conditoner before that. Also i would like to get rid of all my dc's and stick to my butters. Im set for the winter on products. I have enough to get me through.


----------



## Shay72

A few things...

I found out the shelter I wanted to give the hair products to doesn't accept them.  So I think I will just use the stuff up that I have.  I may do some more research but we shall see.

I am re evaluating products again.  I have a few products that I love but I only get like 2-3 uses per container.  I realize it is because I am heavy handed but so what??? I'm spoiled too so if I want to slather a whole bunch on I will.  What does that mean? YTC Mud Mask and Giovanni's Nutrafix are on their way out.  I'm already working on replacements.

I will be trying out the My Honeychild Coconut & Papaya Hair Paste today.  I will let you know how that goes.  I got a 2 oz container which I hope will cover my entire head.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Please let me know about the my honey child products!




Shay72 said:


> A few things...
> 
> I found out the shelter I wanted to give the hair products to doesn't accept them.  So I think I will just use the stuff up that I have.  I may do some more research but we shall see.
> 
> I am re evaluating products again.  I have a few products that I love but I only get like 2-3 uses per container.  I realize it is because I am heavy handed but so what??? I'm spoiled too so if I want to slather a whole bunch on I will.  What does that mean? YTC Mud Mask and Giovanni's Nutrafix are on their way out.  I'm already working on replacements.
> 
> I will be trying out the My Honeychild Coconut & Papaya Hair Paste today.  I will let you know how that goes.  I got a 2 oz container which I hope will cover my entire head.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> A few things...
> 
> I found out the shelter I wanted to give the hair products to doesn't accept them. So I think I will just use the stuff up that I have. I may do some more research but we shall see.
> 
> I am re evaluating products again. I have a few products that I love but I only get like 2-3 uses per container. I realize it is because I am heavy handed but so what??? I'm spoiled too so if I want to slather a whole bunch on I will. What does that mean? YTC Mud Mask and Giovanni's Nutrafix are on their way out. I'm already working on replacements.
> 
> I will be trying out the My Honeychild Coconut & Papaya Hair Paste today. I will let you know how that goes. I got a 2 oz container which I hope will cover my entire head.


 
If you want to get rid of the stuff. Do you know anyone at work you could give it too? Or leave them in the locker room at the gym. Someone will take them. That's good your evaluating your products.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> If you want to get rid of the stuff. Do you know anyone at work you could give it too? Or leave them in the locker room at the gym. Someone will take them. That's good your evaluating your products.


 
I have been giving products away at work left and right.  They act like they don't wanna be stacked up with products .  They are starting to say that's okay.  Also with some of the products the yt folx are like what is that for?  Nutrine Garlic, Porosity Control, KWIM.  They don't get it. I haven't been to the gym in a long time.  I have a mini gym in my condo--seriously--I'm a pj in all parts of my life . I think for the products I just hate I will toss them.  The ones that are just okay I will use them up.  This means I will not need to buy poo or condish for a very loooooooooooooooong time.  At this rate I will need this challenge for like another 2-3 years .  

Okay I have the coconut & papaya paste in my hair.  Very easy to apply.  I had enough for my entire head...barely. I like the smell too.  After being in the fridge I was able to turn the container over and no product came out but it was a little loose during application but it still meets my thickness requirements.  I need to stop comparing consistency to Sitrinillah.  No condish will ever be that thick.  I love that stuff .


----------



## Charz

^ Give it away to someone who needs it on the forum.


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> ^ Give it away to someone who needs it on the forum.


 
I knew someone would bring this up.  Unlike ya'll I'm not into the packing & shipping business .  I ain't shipping nothing .  I'm too lazy for all  that.  People would be complaining about when Imma get my stuff and everything was spilled all over the box.  I bought all this mess so I guess I am paying the price now.


----------



## Charz

Shay72 said:


> I knew someone would bring this up.  Unlike ya'll I'm not into the packing & shipping business .  I ain't shipping nothing .  I'm too lazy for all  that.  People would be complaining about when Imma get my stuff and everything was spilled all over the box.  I bought all this mess so I guess I am paying the price now.



People shouldn't complain if they are getting it for free.


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> People shouldn't complain if they are getting it for free.


 
You are right about that, but I still ain't shipping nuttin! I know ya'll are probably like why she put stuff out there if she's shooting down all the suggestions?  I just like to complain sometimes .


----------



## mkd

I bought the TW bodifying mist at a BSS store this morning.  I stopped at CVS to get some moisture milks to wash out cassia and saw they have it at CVS by my house too.   I hope my hair and my DD's hair love it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol i want the lemon sponge cake too. i never looked at the ingredients before and was wondering what the heck she put in her butters *since everyone keeps saying its so darn good*.i meani would have gotten the products whether i knew cupuacu and murumuru was in it or not.


 
OOOOO But it Is!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I'm new to the challenge...just joined today. (Thanks Terri! )
> 
> The last time I bought a hair product was one week ago, when I stocked up for winter. But I won't be buying anything else, because I need to use up some stuff, so I can streamline my regimen more. For right now, I'd like to use up:
> 1. CoN Nourishing Conditioner
> 2. Burt's Bees Super Shiny Grapefruit and Sugar Beet Conditioner
> 3. Smooth N Shine Therapy Silk Fusion Sixty Second Critical Repair Reconstructor
> 4. Ohm Body Crown of Glory Herbal Shampoo
> 5. HE Break's Over Conditioner
> 
> Hopefully, those will be gone by my next relaxer, which will be the day after Thanksgiving. I plan on using the conditioners by just putting them all together, putting some oils in there, and then using the mix to DC. I don't know what I'm going to do about the reconstructor...it's still full, and it didn't do anything at all, even when I let it sit for 30 minutes. Which is 29 minutes more than I was supposed to.  I might just give it away.
> 
> And today, I finished my Lustrasilk Mango and Shea Butter Cholesterol, at long last!


 
Welcome to the Challenge CBFly:Flahsssss aka_ PJ Anonomyous_

So....Items 1-5 will any of that be a Repurchase or will you search for other products?o


----------



## iNicola

Last night I used up my Aussie Deep 3 Min. I will not repurchase. The strange thing about it is that it worked fine before I relaxed but now it doesn't give slip to some sections of my hair...same thing with the  HR LTR condish. The other products that I was using before I ended my stretch works fine. 

I thought I would have used up my CHI SI but it's still holding on for dear life. I think I should be done with this by the end of the month along with the YTCu conditioner and the TYCa mask. Sale for YTCa mask ends tonight but I don't think I'll pick any up since I'll be switching DCs as I get deep into my relaxer stretch. I have 3 more YTCa mask to hold me for awhile.

I also wanted to add that I'm loving the TW mist in DDs hair. My twist attempt sucked so last night I unraveled them and did box braids while she slept. Her hair felt soft and moisturized from the TW mist that I sprayed in her hair earlier that day. Yep, worth the money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

iNicola said:


> *I also wanted to add that I'm loving the TW mist in DDs hair. My twist attempt sucked so last night I unraveled them and did box braids while she slept. Her hair felt soft and moisturized from the TW mist that I sprayed in her hair earlier that day. Yep, worth the money.*


 
Her Sounds Adorable  It's good that she lets you "play" in her hair without a "Fuss"

Good Job Using up Stuff iNicola!


----------



## msa

mkd said:


> I bought the TW bodifying mist at a BSS store this morning.  I stopped at CVS to get some moisture milks to wash out cassia and saw they have it at CVS by my house too.   I hope my hair and my DD's hair love it!




I am jealous of you...I live in the non-melinated side of town so I'm pretty sure there will never be any TW products over here.


Ladies, as you're using up stuff please remember to recycle the bottles/jars. One of the reasons I'm trying to use up things is to lower my overall consumption (one of my goals for 2010) and the trash I produce. Almost all containers for beauty products can be recycled so if you have a recycling program, please use it. Or try to find other uses for the containers before you throw them out.


----------



## iNicola

IDareT'sHair said:


> Her Sounds Adorable *It's good that she lets you "play" in her hair without a "Fuss"*
> 
> Good Job Using up Stuff iNicola!


Thanks Terri 

With the bolded, this is only because she was asleep . It took me hours to do those simple twists because she wouldn't stay put. She's only 2 so I'm trying not to let her hair grooming sessions traumatic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

iNicola said:


> Thanks Terri . *She's only 2*


 
IK!  I Love Babies!


----------



## Charz

iNicola said:


> Thanks Terri
> 
> With the bolded, this is only because she was asleep . It took me hours to do those simple twists because she wouldn't stay put. She's only 2 so I'm trying not to let her hair grooming sessions traumatic.




I love babies! I wanna have 5!


----------



## mkd

msa said:


> I am jealous of you...I live in the non-melinated side of town so I'm pretty sure there will never be any TW products over here.
> 
> 
> Ladies, as you're using up stuff please remember to recycle the bottles/jars. One of the reasons I'm trying to use up things is to lower my overall consumption (one of my goals for 2010) and the trash I produce. Almost all containers for beauty products can be recycled so if you have a recycling program, please use it. Or try to find other uses for the containers before you throw them out.


 
MSA, do any BSS near you carry TW products?

You are so right about recycling.  I need to do better about this.  I can reuse jars etc when I whip butters and recycle the other containers.  Thanks for making me think about that. 

I wish my 18 month old DD would sit still long enough for me to braid her hair.  She is not having it so I just hope when she gets a little older, its something we can do.


----------



## Shay72

msa said:


> I am jealous of you...I live in the non-melinated side of town so I'm pretty sure there will never be any TW products over here.
> 
> 
> Ladies, as you're using up stuff please remember to recycle the bottles/jars. One of the reasons I'm trying to use up things is to lower my overall consumption (one of my goals for 2010) and the trash I produce. Almost all containers for beauty products can be recycled so if you have a recycling program, please use it. Or try to find other uses for the containers before you throw them out.


 
Big recycler here.  I can either take it downstairs or a few blocks away I can just drop stuff off.  



iNicola said:


> Thanks Terri
> 
> With the bolded, this is only because she was asleep . It took me hours to do those simple twists because she wouldn't stay put. She's only 2 so I'm trying not to let her hair grooming sessions traumatic.


 
Sounds like me or I would holler so much.  My hair always got done when I was asleep.  

Oh yeah I used up the entire jar, 2oz, of the coconut & papaya hair paste.  It's gotten a little drippy but I left it in 4 hours so I won't count that against it.  It smells good .


----------



## Charz

steamer review!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ui-npTcRpOI


----------



## La Colocha

iNicola said:


> Last night I used up my Aussie Deep 3 Min. I will not repurchase. The strange thing about it is that it worked fine before I relaxed but now it doesn't give slip to some sections of my hair...same thing with the HR LTR condish. The other products that I was using before I ended my stretch works fine.
> 
> I thought I would have used up my CHI SI but it's still holding on for dear life. I think I should be done with this by the end of the month along with the YTCu conditioner and the TYCa mask. Sale for YTCa mask ends tonight but I don't think I'll pick any up since I'll be switching DCs as I get deep into my relaxer stretch. I have 3 more YTCa mask to hold me for awhile.
> 
> I also wanted to add that I'm loving the TW mist in DDs hair. My twist attempt sucked so last night I unraveled them and did box braids while she slept. Her hair felt soft and moisturized from the TW mist that I sprayed in her hair earlier that day. Yep, worth the money.


 
Good job on using up your conditoner, i liked the aussie deep 3 minute it smelled good but my hair did not like the aussie moist.



msa said:


> I am jealous of you...I live in the non-melinated side of town so I'm pretty sure there will never be any TW products over here.
> 
> 
> Ladies, as you're using up stuff please remember to recycle the bottles/jars. One of the reasons I'm trying to use up things is to lower my overall consumption (one of my goals for 2010) and the trash I produce. Almost all containers for beauty products can be recycled so if you have a recycling program, please use it. Or try to find other uses for the containers before you throw them out.


 
Thank you msa, i never recycle my product containers. I have to find some good uses for them.



mkd said:


> I bought the TW bodifying mist at a BSS store this morning. I stopped at CVS to get some moisture milks to wash out cassia and saw they have it at CVS by my house too. I hope my hair and my DD's hair love it!


 
I hope your hair likes it too. I don't know if you saw before where i posted but if it seems to thick or heavy for you. You can dilute it with water. It still works the same. hth


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> steamer review!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ui-npTcRpOI


 
Off to watch.


----------



## La Colocha

La Colocha said:


> Off to watch.


 
That looks cool and seems so quiet. Was that your honey tip toin across the back?


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> That looks cool and seems so quiet. Was that your honey tip toin across the back?



Lol it really is quiet! Yeah thats him, he's doing a murder mystery with my family.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Lol it really is quiet! Yeah thats him, *he's doing a murder mystery with my family.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Like clue? That sounds like fun. I never thought of doing something like that.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Charzboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol it really is quiet! Yeah thats him, *he's doing a murder mystery with my family.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Like clue? That sounds like fun. I never thought of doing something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yeah....my dad and I think its wack haha. Luckily he and my mother love it.
Click to expand...


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> La Colocha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yeah....my dad and I think its wack haha. Luckily he and my mother love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like fun, i don't think we can do it because dh would be the one dead.
Click to expand...


----------



## mkd

Charzboss said:


> steamer review!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ui-npTcRpOI


 
Good review, your hair is really pretty


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Good review, your hair is really pretty



Aww thanks


----------



## msa

mkd said:


> MSA, do any BSS near you carry TW products?




Mkd now I done said I live on the *non-melinated* (ie white) side of town. Ain't no black bss over here...there's just large salons that sell products and ulta like stores. I have to drive over the hill to get to that kind of stuff.


----------



## mkd

msa said:


> Mkd now I done said I live on the *non-melinated* (ie white) side of town. Ain't no black bss over here...there's just large salons that sell products and ulta like stores. I have to drive over the hill to get to that kind of stuff.


----------



## mkd

Every single weekend, I stop myself from going to an indian store and buying some henna.  I have a kilo and a half of cassia that I need to use.  I like cassia and it makes my hair better but I feel like henna would just make it waaaaaaaayyyy better.  I don't think I am going to be able to resist much longer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz!  Great Review !  Yes, the Steamer is worth every single penny! 

IMHO: It does absolutely no good to have so many _Fabulous Conditioners_ and Not See them Live up to their Potential to the Fullest!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Charz!  Great Review !  Yes, the Steamer is worth every single penny!
> 
> IMHO: It does absolutely no good to have so many _Fabulous Conditioners_ and Not See them Live up to the Potential to the Fullest!



Thanks girl! I had to do it justice!!!


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Every single weekend, I stop myself from going to an indian store and buying some henna.  I have a kilo and a half of cassia that I need to use.  I like cassia and it makes my hair better but I feel like henna would just make it waaaaaaaayyyy better.  I don't think I am going to be able to resist much longer.



Girl you want me to send you some?


----------



## Shay72

I will wait but I think this MHC Coconut & Papaya Hair Paste may be a hit.  My hair is not fully airdried yet but it feels soooft.  Also I feel like it has brought out my texture more and my hair is laying down pretty well.  We'll see once it is fully dry.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I will wait but I think this MHC Coconut & Papaya Hair Paste may be a hit. My hair is not fully airdried yet but it feels soooft. Also I feel like it has brought out my texture more and my hair is laying down pretty well. We'll see once it is fully dry.


 
Keep us updated, don't you love when you get a hit. I know i do.


----------



## Aggie

I used up a bottle of Aphogee Keratin & green Tea Restructerizer yesterday. My braids really do take up a lot of treatment and that's one of the reasons why I try to wash and DC it once every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## La Colocha

I have decided to do my twists tommorrow. I took an inventory and i don't have alot of things which is good. Ill delete stuff as i us it and i also have a copy in my journal. Im going to overnight dc, i really like using butters to dc. I never knew how good veggie butters could be. I wish i could make my own, that would be nice.


----------



## La Colocha

Aggie said:


> I used up a bottle of Aphogee Keratin & green Tea Restructerizer yesterday. My braids really do take up a lot of treatment and that's one of the reasons why I try to wash and DC it once every 2-3 weeks.


 
Good job ms aggie. How much longer will you keep your braids in?


----------



## mkd

Charzboss said:


> Girl you want me to send you some?


 
Thanks Charz, that is super sweet but I know I can find it super cheap locally!  But I am about to PM you some questions about it!


----------



## Charz

dang the new myhoneychild site is tempting.

Shay did you get sample sizes?


----------



## msa

I am seriously being tempted by Quecraft hair toys...I want them ALL.
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5265766&section_id=6183712&page=1


----------



## Shay72

msa said:


> I am seriously being tempted by Quecraft hair toys...I want them ALL.
> http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5265766&section_id=6183712&page=1


 
Off to look.  Accessories don't count in this challenge.


----------



## Shay72

I should have known they would have a lot of butterflies .  Beautiful stuff. Saved it in my favorites.  I will be buying from them in the future .


----------



## La Colocha

Those are very pretty and i love the bracelets too.


----------



## La Colocha

Msa do you know any place on etsy that sells head wraps? I usually just go to the fabric store but i would like to look at some different ones.


----------



## La Colocha

I like this color one, I found her picture on google when i googled head wraps. That is sharp.


----------



## Brownie518

msa said:


> I am seriously being tempted by Quecraft hair toys...I want them ALL.
> http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5265766&section_id=6183712&page=1



Oh, msa, .
I really like those! *sigh*


Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> Msa do you know any place on etsy that sells head wraps? I usually just go to the fabric store but i would like to look at some different ones.



Well I saw this posted on another forum...
http://www.artfire.com/modules.php?name=Shop&seller_id=13471&op=new&body=1

And here's a headwrap tutorial by Virtuous Jewel...you can basically use any scarf
http://public.fotki.com/virtuousjewel/beginning-of-better/headwrap-tutorial/

I usually buy scarves from target and I have my mom get them on her travels (I literally have like 100 scarves)...it's one of the styles I want to try out in the coming weeks.

This place also has a bunch of scarves...I haven't ordered from here either.
http://www.mapleclothing.com/


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> Well I saw this posted on another forum...
> http://www.artfire.com/modules.php?name=Shop&seller_id=13471&op=new&body=1
> 
> And here's a headwrap tutorial by Virtuous Jewel...you can basically use any scarf
> http://public.fotki.com/virtuousjewel/beginning-of-better/headwrap-tutorial/
> 
> I usually buy scarves from target and I have my mom get them on her travels (I literally have like 100 scarves)...it's one of the styles I want to try out in the coming weeks.
> 
> This place also has a bunch of scarves...I haven't ordered from here either.
> http://www.mapleclothing.com/


 
Thank you msa, i appreciate it. I found a few on etsy but they are taxing. I might as well stick to the fabric store. Im going to look at these you posted thanks again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've Decided the Amla and Heavy Cream is too heavy for my Hair.  But it sure does feel really good going on. 

Will finish up the sample.  Love the Olive & Honey.  I also have a sample of the Burdock Root (which I hear is lighter than the AHC).  

Thanks again CharzB for turning me onto Qhemet!


----------



## msa

Shay72 said:


> I should have known they would have a lot of butterflies .  Beautiful stuff. Saved it in my favorites.  I will be buying from them in the future .




Aren't they just gorgeous? And the shipping is super cheap...though it can take a few weeks to get to you since they're coming from Vietnam. 

Since I'm planning to wear my hair up for the next year I'm going to buy a few  to make it interesting.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I like this color one, I found her picture on google when i googled head wraps. That is sharp.


 
I really like this.  Makes me think-- I wonder what my shrinkage will be like once I cut these relaxed/texlaxed ends off even after a 2 year transition.  My shrinkage is ridiculous now.


----------



## Shay72

msa said:


> Aren't they just gorgeous? And the shipping is super cheap...though it can take a few weeks to get to you since they're coming from Vietnam.
> 
> Since I'm planning to wear my hair up for the next year I'm going to buy a few  to make it interesting.


 
Yes they are .  I plan to buy quite a few in preparation for my BAB (Big A$$ Bun) !


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welcome to the Challenge CBFly:Flahsssss aka_ PJ Anonomyous_
> 
> So....Items 1-5 will any of that be a Repurchase or will you search for other products?o



Thankss! 
And no, I won't be repurchasing any of that stuff....the Burt's Bees did nothing, the Herbal Shampoo and CoN are mediocre, plus the Herbal Shampoo isn't worth the money, and the Break's Over is basically less moisturizing Hello Hydration in a different bottle. 

And all this talking of steamers is making me start to give my debit card the side-eye.  For those of you with stand up steamers, how are you storing them? I don't live in a big space, so storage can be an issue. And do you guys know of any comparable table top steamers?


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Yes they are .  I plan to buy quite a few in preparation for my BAB (Big A$$ Bun) !



 I don't have a BAB but I definitely plan on getting some things from there, too. In the NEAR future.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I really like this. Makes me think-- I wonder what my shrinkage will be like once I cut these relaxed/texlaxed ends off even after a 2 year transition. My shrinkage is ridiculous now.


 
Shrinkage is a beast. It took me a long time to even notice my hair is growing. But i keep it strethched now. Which is easier to manipulate. I have 100% shrinkage. My hair would go straight back in my scalp if it could.



IDareT'sHair said:


> I've Decided the Amla and Heavy Cream is too heavy for my Hair. But it sure does feel really good going on.
> 
> Will finish up the sample. Love the Olive & Honey. I also have a sample of the Burdock Root (which I hear is lighter than the AHC).
> 
> Thanks again CharzB for turning me onto Qhemet!


 
You might like the heavy cream more in the cold winter. And the burdockroot for the warmer months.


----------



## Brownie518

So, I got 3 hairpins and the shipping was only 2.99.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chaosbutterfly said:


> *And all this talking of steamers is making me start to give my debit card the side-eye.*  For those of you with stand up steamers, how are you storing them? I don't live in a big space, so storage can be an issue. And do you guys know of any comparable table top steamers?


 
I Personally think ALL Hair Afficianados Should have A Steamer in the Home. 

I had No Interest in a Table Top.

It takes up Space.  But I have a Walk-In in my Master Bedroom where I store both my Stand Up Steamer & Stand Up Dryer.

It's definitely worth the Investment tho. 

Moisture to the 10th Power.


----------



## msa

Brownie518 said:


> So, I got 3 hairpins and the shipping was only 2.99.




Dang when you said near future, you really meant it. Remember, it can take a few weeks to get them (that's what I read in reviews on lhc).

I have to save up since I want to just order all the ones I want at once.


----------



## Shay72

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Thankss!
> And no, I won't be repurchasing any of that stuff....the Burt's Bees did nothing, the Herbal Shampoo and CoN are mediocre, plus the Herbal Shampoo isn't worth the money, and the Break's Over is basically less moisturizing Hello Hydration in a different bottle.
> 
> And all this talking of steamers is making me start to give my debit card the side-eye.  For those of you with stand up steamers, how are you storing them? I don't live in a big space, so storage can be an issue. And do you guys know of any comparable table top steamers?


 
I don't even "store" mine.  It is sitting in my living room. If I ever get around to cleaning my front closet I'm sure it will fit in there.


----------



## Shay72

msa said:


> Dang when you said near future, you really meant it. Remember, it can take a few weeks to get them (that's what I read in reviews on lhc).
> 
> I have to save up since I want to just order all the ones I want at once.


 
Yeah, I think I want to order quite a few.  I need to assess the damage and take it from there.  I will order all of the ones I want at the same time because that's the way I shop.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

msa said:


> *Dang when you said near future, you really meant it*.


 
Girl, You been Hangin' in This Thread Long Enough to KNOW When _Serious PJ's_ Say: "in the near future" 

*OR *

"i'm thinking about getting that" ----

Chile....It's Already in the Cart.  *AND* Awaiting A Tracking/Shipping Number.   

Those are just "Buzz Words" OK.........????


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You been Hangin' in This Thread Long Enough to KNOW When _Serious PJ's_ Say: "in the near future"
> 
> *OR *
> 
> "i'm thinking about getting that" ----
> 
> *Chile....It's Already in the Cart*.  *AND* Awaiting A Tracking/Shipping Number.
> 
> Those are just "Buzz Words" OK.........????



 You have neva lied, T, cuz I sure did have them in the cart when I said _near future_!!!!!!

I only got 3 because I want to make sure they are well-made. The reviews seem good, though.  I will surely let ya'll know.


----------



## msa

Brownie518 said:


> You have neva lied, T, cuz I sure did have them in the cart when I said _near future_!!!!!!
> 
> I only got 3 because I want to make sure they are well-made. The reviews seem good, though.  I will surely let ya'll know.




From what I've read they are really well made. If ladies with classic and knee length hair can use them, I'm sure I can too lol. 

Which ones did you get?


----------



## msa

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Personally think ALL Hair Afficianados Should have A Steamer in the Home.
> 
> I had No Interest in a Table Top.
> 
> It takes up Space.  But I have a Walk-In in my Master Bedroom where I store both my Stand Up Steamer & Stand Up Dryer.
> 
> It's definitely worth the Investment tho.
> 
> Moisture to the 10th Power.



I kind of, slightly, want a steamer...but I have absolutely no space or money for it so it's not going to happen. Maybe I'll try to do the homemade steam treatment and see how that works out. I've found this steam cap http://www.heatcap.com/ but I don't think it can be ordered anymore. If anyone knows of a steam cap let me know.

Oh and has anyone steamed with just coconut oil? That's what I'd be steaming with I think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *You have neva lied, T, cuz I sure did have them in the cart when I said near future!!!!!!*


 
What Did I Tell You msa! 

IK these Crazy Cousins!  They Be Serious!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

msa said:


> I kind of, slightly, want a steamer...but I have absolutely no space or money for it so it's not going to happen. Maybe I'll try to do the homemade steam treatment and see how that works out. I've found this steam cap http://www.heatcap.com/ but I don't think it can be ordered anymore. If anyone knows of a steam cap let me know.
> 
> Oh and has anyone steamed with just coconut oil? That's what I'd be steaming with I think.


 
msa!  No........You Got to Steam with that White Camelia.  

Girl it had me like this::lovedrool: 

I was Broke Down!


----------



## msa

IDareT'sHair said:


> msa!  No........You Got to Steam with that White Camelia.
> 
> Girl it had me like this::lovedrool:
> 
> I was Broke Down!




Well when I do the homegrown version I'll try it with the wc....even though that means I'd have to get out of the shower...but I'll do it just to see what it's like.

ETA: I forgot I don't have a hooded dryer to do it with lol.


----------



## Brownie518

msa said:


> From what I've read they are really well made. If ladies with classic and knee length hair can use them, I'm sure I can too lol.
> 
> Which ones did you get?



I tried to copy the pics but no luck. I got 2 of the plain ones, one is two-pronged, the other three-pronged. And I got one carved into some flower design at the end. I only looked through about 4 pages. I'm sure I'll want more. I have some friends and family who I know will love them!


----------



## msa

Brownie518 said:


> I tried to copy the pics but no luck. I got 2 of the plain ones, one is two-pronged, the other three-pronged. And I got one carved into some flower design at the end. I only looked through about 4 pages. I'm sure I'll want more. I have some friends and family who I know will love them!




I want at least one from every page...I think I'll get them as my holiday present to myself.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You been Hangin' in This Thread Long Enough to KNOW When _Serious PJ's_ Say: "in the near future"
> 
> *OR *
> 
> "i'm thinking about getting that" ----
> 
> Chile....It's Already in the Cart. *AND* Awaiting A Tracking/Shipping Number.
> 
> Those are just "Buzz Words" OK.........????


 
 got mine already too .  I got a black swirly barrette, black butterfly hairstick, and a flower ponytail holder.


----------



## msa

Shay72 said:


> got mine already too .  I got a black swirly barrette, black butterfly hairstick, and a flower ponytail holder.




See y'all ain't even right . I haven't even bought one and I've been looking at the page for days. 

Y'all better post pics when you get them...I wanna see them in your hair!


----------



## Americka

Okay, which one of ya'll bought the one that looks like a musical note?


----------



## Brownie518

Wasn't me. LOL


----------



## Shay72

Americka said:


> Okay, which one of ya'll bought the one that looks like a musical note?


 
Not me .  I didn't even see that one.


----------



## chebaby

i gotta take these braids out. they still look good but im going crazy wanting to play in my hair. i want to deep condition and use my curl junky products. im going crazy. but i will feel bad if i dont keep these braids in, like im not protecting my hair like i should lol.


----------



## msa

chebaby said:


> i gotta take these braids out. they still look good but im going crazy wanting to play in my hair. i want to deep condition and use my curl junky products. im going crazy. but i will feel bad if i dont keep these braids in, like im not protecting my hair like i should lol.




Why don't you just deep condition with them in? That's what I do.


----------



## Brownie518

So, I just used up my Silk Elements Mayo, which I will repurchase eventually. I also finished a jar or HSH Pumpkin Puree mask and Hairveda Whipped Clouds. I would repurchase the Pumpkin if I can find it cheap. I'll reup on the Clouds whenever I order more Hydrasilica Spritz. 
I think I have about 2 more uses of JBCO left but I have one more in reserve. 
I tossed out about 5 more old products that I know I would never use. 

I guess I should say that I ordered from Shescentit. Moisture Mist and Tea Tree & Grapefruit conditioner, which are both on sale, and some Green Tea & Hibiscus conditioner.


----------



## rosalindb

msa said:


> I am seriously being tempted by Quecraft hair toys...I want them ALL.
> http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5265766&section_id=6183712&page=1


These are gorgeous. I wonder if they ship to UK. I'm tempted to place an order. I really need to experiment with more hairstyles as I wear cornrows 99% of the time. If I ordered, these would make me wear my hair differently. These are truly stunning.


----------



## Charz

Those hair toys are cute. I will get some when my hair gets to SL unstreched.


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> Why don't you just deep condition with them in? That's what I do.


 
I dc'd in twists and it came out ok.



Brownie518 said:


> So, I just used up my Silk Elements Mayo, which I will repurchase eventually. I also finished a jar or HSH Pumpkin Puree mask and Hairveda Whipped Clouds. I would repurchase the Pumpkin if I can find it cheap. I'll reup on the Clouds whenever I order more Hydrasilica Spritz.
> I think I have about 2 more uses of JBCO left but I have one more in reserve.
> I tossed out about 5 more old products that I know I would never use.
> 
> I guess I should say that I ordered from Shescentit. Moisture Mist and Tea Tree & Grapefruit conditioner, which are both on sale, and some Green Tea & Hibiscus conditioner.


 
Good job on using up your silk elements. 


Good morning ladies im going to rinse out my dc today. I going to try doing braids today inspired by chebaby. Im going to see if i can do a better job on these than i do on my twists. I have practice from doing plaits all the time. Ill keep them in for a week. Im going to use tw mist and coffee butter.


----------



## Charz

I went ahead and canceled my order to Chagrin Valley. I have too many shampoo bars now that I need to use up.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> I went ahead and canceled my order to Chagrin Valley. I have too many shampoo bars now that I need to use up.


 
Gone head charz, i know shampoo bars last forever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I went ahead and *canceled my order to Chagrin Valley. I have too many shampoo bars now that I need to use up.*


 
Well......Yeah.....  That was Smart.  Seriously.


----------



## fattyfatfat

ladies, is there a discount code for myhoneychild? im about to make a purchase and theres a section for a discount code.

im purchasing the organic shampoo, the organic deep conditioner and the honeybee conditioner.


----------



## Charz

washnset said:


> ladies, is there a discount code for myhoneychild? im about to make a purchase and theres a section for a discount code.
> 
> im purchasing the organic shampoo, the organic deep conditioner and the honey nut conditioner.



I was looking at that too.

Is there a sample size section?


----------



## fattyfatfat

nope, I dont think so. The smallest size is 6oz. She has a consultation form which I think is cute! She suggested I get the organic products and I agree!!! 




Charzboss said:


> I was looking at that too.
> 
> Is there a sample size section?


----------



## Charz

Chebaby are you goin to get MyHoneychild?


----------



## Shay72

So I have decided MHC Coconut & Papaya Hair Paste is a hit.  Honestly I was not blown away by it but I really like it alot and that works for me.  The molasses hydrating deep condish will be here this week so I hope that will be a hit too and I will have my 3 dcs.  

I have to readjust my goal of when I will be done with the stuff I don't like or no longer want to use. I will be trying to get it all done by my next restock in June.  I will be using up:
AO GPB
AO HSR
Nature Fusion Smooth Vitality
Nature Fusion Moisture Balance
Nutrine Garlic Poo
Nutrine Garlic Condish
Carol's Daughter Mimosa Hair Honey
Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Leave In
Carol's Daughter Hair Milk
Mizani's Neutralizing & Chelating Poo
CON (Green)--I really don't think I can use it up in 8 months but I will try  

What I will probably use up this week:
Vatika Frosting (I have a ton more in stock)
Giovanni' s Nutrafix (Love it but need to get more uses for my money.  Not a repurchase)
Roots of Nature Reconstructor (Not a repurchase.  This is full of bad stuff)
Qhemet's Cocoa Detangling Ghee (Will be a repurchase probably during my BF restock)


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> I went ahead and canceled my order to Chagrin Valley. I have too many shampoo bars now that I need to use up.


 
Ah lawd I forgot about my shampoo bars....



Charzboss said:


> I was looking at that too.
> 
> Is there a sample size section?


She has stuff has small as 2oz.  I think it just depends on what you want.


----------



## Charz

Shay72 said:


> Ah lawd I forgot about my shampoo bars....
> 
> 
> She has stuff has small as 2oz.  I think it just depends on what you want.




The smallest I have seen is 4 oz. Please send me a link! Thank you .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> So I have decided MHC Coconut & Papaya Hair Paste is a hit. Honestly I was not blown away by it but I really like it alot and that works for me. The molasses hydrating deep condish will be here this week so I hope that will be a hit too and I will have my 3 dcs.
> 
> I have to readjust my goal of when I will be done with the stuff I don't like or no longer want to use. I will be trying to get it all done by my next restock in June. I will be using up:
> AO GPB
> AO HSR
> Nature Fusion Smooth Vitality
> Nature Fusion Moisture Balance
> Nutrine Garlic Poo
> Nutrine Garlic Condish
> Carol's Daughter Mimosa Hair Honey
> Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Leave In
> Carol's Daughter Hair Milk
> Mizani's Neutralizing & Chelating Poo
> CON (Green)--I really don't think I can use it up in 8 months but I will try
> 
> What I will probably use up this week:
> Vatika Frosting (I have a ton more in stock)
> Giovanni' s Nutrafix (Love it but need to get more uses for my money. Not a repurchase)
> Roots of Nature Reconstructor (Not a repurchase. This is full of bad stuff)
> Qhemet's Cocoa Detangling Ghee (Will be a repurchase probably during my BF restock)


 
Very Detailed Shay!

Thanks for Sharing and Providing a Road Map of how you plan to get to your end Goal.


----------



## Shay72

washnset said:


> ladies, is there a discount code for myhoneychild? im about to make a purchase and theres a section for a discount code.
> 
> im purchasing the organic shampoo, the organic deep conditioner and the honey nut conditioner.


 
I don't think we do.  We are not big users of My Honeychild on this board.  I do plan to check my other sources before I make my next order though .


----------



## Charz

Well there is a free shipping code if you order over 75 bucks worth.


----------



## fattyfatfat

would you mind sharing your sources? im about to make a purchase and would like to save a few dollars if I can.



Shay72 said:


> I don't think we do. We are not big users of My Honeychild on this board. *I do plan to check my other sources before I make my next order though* .


----------



## fattyfatfat

my order comes up to $29.00 




Charzboss said:


> Well there is a free shipping code if you order over 75 bucks worth.


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> The smallest I have seen is 4 oz. Please send me a link! Thank you .


 
OMG you are right! I got 4 oz too. That was 4 oz of product? We had this discussion before.   8 oz from Hairveda looks different than 8 oz from Qhemet & Afroveda.


----------



## Shay72

washnset said:


> would you mind sharing your sources? im about to make a purchase and would like to save a few dollars if I can.


 
I could've sworn that other forums I visit had a discount code section but I can't find them. Oh well.


----------



## fattyfatfat

thanks. I just made my purchase! I cant wait to try her products!




Shay72 said:


> I could've sworn that other forums I visit had a discount code section but I can't find them. Oh well.


----------



## Aggie

La Colocha said:


> Good job ms aggie. How much longer will you keep your braids in?


 
A few more days and take them down on Thursday maybe. I will give myself a much needed henna and indigo treatment, steam deep conditioner for a couple of weeks, then have the braids reinstalled.


----------



## La Colocha

Aggie said:


> A few more days and take them down on Thursday maybe. I will give myself a much needed henna and indigo treatment, steam deep conditioner for a couple of weeks, then have the braids reinstalled.


 

You wait in between time to reinstall you braids? I used to wear braids all the time years ago and that is where i messed up. I would take my hair down, wash, then detangle ( i knew no better) and got some put back in. I may try to get braids sometime in the future again. Do you use human hair?


----------



## La Colocha

I will use up a sample of lock it up gel on my braids today. I have a bunch and i should use those up before i start digging in my jar again.


----------



## Aggie

La Colocha said:


> You wait in between time to reinstall you braids? I used to wear braids all the time years ago and that is where i messed up. I would take my hair down, wash, then detangle ( i knew no better) and got some put back in. I may try to get braids sometime in the future again. Do you use human hair?


 
Oh yeah, I always give my hair some protein and deep moisture conditioning treatments in between braids for 2-4 weeks. I use 100% kanekalon synthetic hair. I always remove the alkaline base from the synthetic hair before installing them though.

When I have them installed, I keep them really moisturized and use the Infusium 23 treatment on it as well to keep my natural hair from weakening. I am using the Crown & Glory technique to take care of my hair while in braids. It is working very well for me.


----------



## La Colocha

Aggie said:


> Oh yeah, I always give my hair some protein and deep moisture conditioning treatments in between braids for 2-4 weeks. I use 100% kanekalon synthetic hair. I always remove the alkaline base from the synthetic hair before installing them though.
> 
> When I have them installed, I keep them really moisturized and use the Infusium 23 treatment on it as well to keep my natural hair from weakening. I am using the Crown & Glory technique to take care of my hair while in braids. It is working very well for me.


 
Thanks aggie. How do you remove the alkaline base from the synthetic hair?


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

Shay72 said:


> So I have decided MHC Coconut & Papaya Hair Paste is a hit.  Honestly I was not blown away by it but I really like it alot and that works for me.  The molasses hydrating deep condish will be here this week so I hope that will be a hit too and I will have my 3 dcs.
> 
> I have to readjust my goal of when I will be done with the stuff I don't like or no longer want to use. I will be trying to get it all done by my next restock in June.  I will be using up:
> AO GPB
> AO HSR
> Nature Fusion Smooth Vitality
> Nature Fusion Moisture Balance
> Nutrine Garlic Poo
> Nutrine Garlic Condish
> Carol's Daughter Mimosa Hair Honey
> Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Leave In
> Carol's Daughter Hair Milk
> Mizani's Neutralizing & Chelating Poo
> CON (Green)--I really don't think I can use it up in 8 months but I will try
> 
> What I will probably use up this week:
> Vatika Frosting (I have a ton more in stock)
> Giovanni' s Nutrafix (Love it but need to get more uses for my money.  Not a repurchase)
> Roots of Nature Reconstructor (Not a repurchase.  This is full of bad stuff)
> Qhemet's Cocoa Detangling Ghee (Will be a repurchase probably during my BF restock)



Good luck using them up! 

Also, how do you feel about the Nutrine Garlic Condish? I bought it during my summer stock up, and I've been using it, but so far, I feel as if it hasn't done anything for me. erplexed


----------



## chebaby

i will take msa advice and deep condition in these braids so i can leave them in longer. im gonna use curl junkie rehab. then i will moisturize with ojon mist, she amla and cocasta oil.

@Charz, i doubt i make a MHC purchase. her stuff looks good but im not THAT interested. if i do make one it will be at the end of november.


in november i also plan to make a big qhemet biologics purchase.


----------



## Charz

Qhemet Biologics will close on November 4th to fill existing orders and begin stocking up for our 16 hour, 20% off, black Friday sale! Sale starts on November 27th at 7 AM EST and ends at 11 PM EST. All products will be marked as "out of stock" until then. The store will close on November 28th and reopen once all of the black Friday orders have shipped.


----------



## Charz

Hey and with the Anita Grant thing.....

She has kept the Free UPS shipping for all orders over £150.

That comes to 	

*244.560 USD*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Also, how do you feel about the *Nutrine Garlic Condish? *I bought it during my summer stock up, and I've been using it, but so far, I feel as if it hasn't done anything for me. erplexed


 
Personally, I've used it for the 2nd time this past Friday as a Co-Wash Conditioner.  I'm not having an _unusual _amount of "shedding" or anything, but am using this as a precautionary measure in my Fall/Winter Regimen along with weekly hot oil treatments and a weekly reconstructor and of course, deep conditioning. 

It hasn't really gotten Super "Cold" Here yet, but I want/need to find "the right products" that will help me through this change of weather. 

So, far, for me, it has been working fine.  I don't think it's "drying" or anything.  

For me, just another Lightweight Co-Wash Conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

ok i cant wait for a sale with qhemet. they already take forever to ship so 20% aint really calling out to me. so i will order the coco dtangling gee and the honey balm now.
as far as anita goes, i dont want much from her, just 2 of thewhipped butters and 2 of the cafee latte butters.
i have curl junkie rehab on my braids now, dont know when i will rinse it out. and i will not shampoo it out, just rinse.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> ok i cant wait for a sale with qhemet. they already take forever to ship so 20% aint really calling out to me. so i will order the coco dtangling gee and the honey balm now.
> as far as anita goes, i dont want much from her, just 2 of thewhipped butters and 2 of the cafee latte butters.
> i have curl junkie rehab on my braids now, dont know when i will rinse it out. and i will not shampoo it out, just rinse.



Che there is a place that sells Qhemet in DC. Its on her site, I've been there before, you just have to call them to hold the products for you.


----------



## Shay72

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Good luck using them up!
> 
> Also, how do you feel about the Nutrine Garlic Condish? I bought it during my summer stock up, and I've been using it, but so far, I feel as if it hasn't done anything for me. erplexed


 
Honestly I have not been able to use it consistently enough to tell you much.  I'm using it up because I want to go a more natural route.

Ladies, I forgot I also need to use up Njoi Creations Coconut Hair Butter, Ayurvedic Poo Bar, and ACV rinse bar.  The hair butter and acv rinse bar I should finish before the end of the year.  The ayurvedic bar I have not even used once yet.


----------



## fattyfatfat

same here.




Shay72 said:


> Honestly I have not been able to use it consistently enough to tell you much. I'm using it up because I want to go a more natural route.
> 
> Ladies, I forgot I also need to use up *Njoi Creations Coconut Hair Butter*, Ayurvedic Poo Bar, and ACV rinse bar. The hair butter and acv rinse bar I should finish before the end of the year. The ayurvedic bar I have not even used once yet.


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Che there is a place that sells Qhemet in DC. Its on her site, I've been there before, you just have to call them to hold the products for you.


 yea i think i might go this up coming weekend but i dont know how to get there so i might map quest it lol.


----------



## La Colocha

Im half way done with my chebaby braids. Im using tw mist, jojoba butter and loc it up gel. I decided to use the jojoba instead of the coffee because its almost gone. I have another in reserve so im going to get this one out the way. It should be gone sometime next week or a little later. I like doing braids because i can get the back of my hair with no problem. I can grab the roots better to get a good hold. Im also using african healing oil on my scalp. Im slacking on the scalp so im going to do better with that.


----------



## msa

Have any of you used the AO JAY shampoo or conditioner? or the AO WC shampoo?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

msa said:


> Have any of you used the AO JAY shampoo or conditioner? or the AO WC shampoo?


 
Naaahhh.....Sawrry. 

The only one of their Shampoo's I have used is the Green Tea Clarifying Shampoo.


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> Have any of you used the AO JAY shampoo or conditioner? or the AO WC shampoo?


 
To me the desert jay shampoo and con smells like ben gay. And the shampoo was horrible, the conditioner wasn't so bad. I have never tried any of their shampoos again because ive seen alot of reviews on how they are stripping or just plain bad. HTh

Eta- It was desert jay herb if im not mistaken, i don't know if its the same one.


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> To me the desert jay shampoo and con smells like ben gay. And the shampoo was horrible, the conditioner wasn't so bad. I have never tried any of their shampoos again because ive seen alot of reviews on how they are stripping or just plain bad. HTh
> 
> Eta- It was desert jay herb if im not mistaken, i don't know if its the same one.




Thanks. Yup, it's the same one. The shampoos always get bad reviews here so I'm not surprised your didn't like it.


----------



## rosalindb

msa said:


> Have any of you used the AO JAY shampoo or conditioner? or the AO WC shampoo?


The AO WC shampoo was a staple for me for about 3 years. I really liked it and did not find it stripping.


----------



## msa

rosalindb said:


> The AO WC shampoo was a staple for me for about 3 years. I really liked it and did not find it stripping.




Thanks!

I think I'm going to try it. I already love the WC conditioner. And, they usually have the 2oz versions of the shampoo at my whole foods so I'll probably get it next time I'm there. If it's really bad I won't feel bad about throwing it out. I'll probably mix it with my conditioner anyway.


----------



## Shay72

The hair stuff from etsy has shipped already.


----------



## msa

Shay72 said:


> The hair stuff from etsy has shipped already.




Wow that was quick!

I think I'm going to order 1 or 2 things this week.


----------



## rosalindb

msa said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I think I'm going to try it. I already love the WC conditioner. And, they usually have the 2oz versions of the shampoo at my whole foods so I'll probably get it next time I'm there. If it's really bad I won't feel bad about throwing it out. I'll probably mix it with my conditioner anyway.


The only reason I stopped buying the WC shampoo is because I found out earlier this year that black soap works just as well for me. I have been using it for my face and body since 2006 but for some reason never tried it as a shampoo. I still have some WC shampoo to use up and actually used it last week for the first time in months but once I have used up what I have I  will not repurchase.

I love the WC conditioner too. A friend of mine may be going to the US this year, if he does I may order some more from Vitaglo as well as the AO BGA Hair rescue Mask, GBP and HSR and get him to bring them back for me. AO conditioners are the only ones I use.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> The hair stuff from etsy has shipped already.


 
That was quick. i should have got some bracelets but i got some wiggles perfume on there instead.


----------



## chebaby

ok i just rinsed the conditioner out of my braids. i wraped them in my micro fiber towel for about five minutes, moisturized with afroveda shea amla butter and then sealed it in with cocasta oil. now i have on my silk scarf.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok i just rinsed the conditioner out of my braids. i wraped them in my micro fiber towel for about five minutes, moisturized with afroveda shea amla butter and then sealed it in with cocasta oil. now i have on my silk scarf.


 
Sounds Really Good Che!  How does your hair feel?  

I was in TJ's the other night, I shoulda' looked for the Microfiber Towels.  

Are they with the Hair Stuff or with the Towels?


----------



## chebaby

they are with the hair stuff.
my hair feels great, i was surprised because when i braided my hair i used afroveda hemp butter and whipped gelly which gave my hair so much hold that it was borderline hard. it didnt soften up as fast as i wanted it to even though i was spraying it with ojon mist twice a day. my hair is very soft now and feels moisturized. its still damp but im sure its gonna dry soft because i used cocasta oil and that yummy oil never lets me down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> they are with the hair stuff.
> my hair feels great, i was surprised because when i braided my hair i used afroveda hemp butter and whipped gelly which gave my hair so much hold that it was borderline hard. it didnt soften up as fast as i wanted it to even though i was spraying it with ojon mist twice a day. my hair is very soft now and feels moisturized. its still damp but im sure its gonna dry soft because i used cocasta oil and that yummy oil never lets me down.


 
Che:  You are workin' it!

You are really finding alot of ways to work with your "Natural Hair"  I am very proud of you.

You are really experimenting and finding alot of stuff (styles, products, accessories) that are workin' for you.


----------



## Aggie

La Colocha said:


> Thanks aggie. How do you remove the alkaline base from the synthetic hair?


 
Good News La!

I took my braids down tonight because I couldn't wait until Thursday any longer. I am too tired to do anything with it tonight so I will be DCing tomorrow and hopefully giving myself a hendigo treatment as well. 

As far as how to remove the alkaline base, I simply soak my synthetic braids fresh out of the plastic packaging in a sink full of luke warm water and a cup or two of white vinegar for 15 minutes. 

After 15 minutes, you will see the white scummy residue float to the top of the sink. I let the water out and runs some more cool water over the braids to remove the remaining residue, then I hang them up in the shower to drip dry.

After they are dried, I spray them with braid spray just before I get them installed. When it's all done, my braids already have their shine on them. 

The next morning I would jump in the shower and let water wash through them and condition them lightly so that they would flow and lay better once dried. 

I would normally wait another 2-3 weeks before washing and DCing my braided hair and I would do this routine while daily moisturizing them in between until take down time. Nice and simple.


----------



## Aggie

Oh by the way, I find that by waiting 2-3 weeks to wash and DC the extension braids, that I did not have the buildup that I was expecting to have even though I did some deeply moisturized them daily. 

I liked them almost wet. I had mixed some castor oil in my daily spray moisturizer and that stuff kept my hair from locking and matting and kept my roots super soft. I will continue to do this as this was my easiest take down EVA!


----------



## La Colocha

Aggie said:


> Good News La!
> 
> I took my braids down tonight because I couldn't wait until Thursday any longer. I am too tired to do anything with it tonight so I will be DCing tomorrow and hopefully giving myself a hendigo treatment as well.
> 
> As far as how to remove the alkaline base, I simply soak my synthetic braids fresh out of the plastic packaging in a sink full of luke warm water and a cup or two of white vinegar for 15 minutes.
> 
> After 15 minutes, you will see the white scummy residue float to the top of the sink. I let the water out and runs some more cool water over the braids to remove the remaining residue, then I hang them up in the shower to drip dry.
> 
> After they are dried, I spray them with braid spray just before I get them installed. When it's all done, my braids already have their shine on them.
> 
> The next morning I would jump in the shower and let water wash through them and condition them lightly so that they would flow and lay better once dried.
> 
> I would normally wait another 2-3 weeks before washing and DCing my braided hair and I would do this routine while daily moisturizing them in between until take down time. Nice and simple.


 

Thanks aggie, do you only use braid spray while in braids or do you use other moisturizers also?


----------



## chebaby

thanx T. 
im really happy i have found so many way to do different things. most of the things i come up with i get from you beautiful ladies of this bored. im happy i found you all because i know everyone around me thought i was gonna cut my hair and be miserable(sp?). but im not. i have never felt so beautiful in my life than i do with my natural hair.

SO got a new phone and there was a pic on his old phone of me that he transfered over. it was such a cte pic of me with my long hair and when i saw it he said "i know you miss all that hair, look at those big curls. you miss it dont you?" and i honestly said no. it wasnt that my relaxed hair was so horrible looking, it was really nice, but it wasnt my natural texture and i couldnt do ttoo much with it. im happy now.

thanx ladies.


----------



## Brownie518

My hair accessories from Etsy shipped, also!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> My hair accessories from Etsy shipped, also!!


 
Dang! Ok........ 

_*did you use up anything?*_


----------



## msa

Just got home from getting my tw mist.

I don't need to but I might cowash tonight just so I can use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

msa said:


> *Just got home from getting my tw mist.*
> 
> I don't need to but I might cowash tonight just so I can use it.


 
Good Girl!

Please let us know how you Likey!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Dang! Ok........
> 
> _**did you use up anything*?*_


 
SE Mayo
HSH Pumpkin Puree masque

A few other things. I posted them the other day. Not doing too bad with using up. I could kick it up a notch but my hair needs me to stick with staples more.


----------



## msa

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Girl!
> 
> Please let us know how you Likey!




I don't know how I feel about the smell...it's super sweet. Hopefully when I actually use it it'll wear off quickly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> SE Mayo
> HSH Pumpkin Puree masque
> 
> *A few other things. I posted them the other day. Not doing too bad with using up.* I could kick it up a notch but my hair needs me to stick with staples more.


 
IK.  I'm just messin' with you.  You are doing really good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

msa said:


> I don't know how I feel about the smell...it's super sweet. Hopefully when I actually use it it'll wear off quickly.


 
Are you going to dilute it with water? 

Alot of the Ladies say it last longer or isn't as concentrated.  

*La Colocha*, what does diluting it do?


----------



## msa

IDareT'sHair said:


> Are you going to dilute it with water?
> 
> Alot of the Ladies say it last longer or isn't as concentrated.
> 
> *La Colocha*, what does diluting it do?




First use, I'll do it full strength. I like to use things according to directions the first time.

If it works well and I like it, then I'll probably dilute it (which should help with the smell as well).

I saw that someone (I think La said this) diluted it with 2oz of product and 6oz of water and it still worked well so I'd probably try that mix. Then it will last much longer. 

If I really love it, then I'll order the 32oz from the website because it would be much cheaper in the long run.


----------



## chebaby

i dont hear much on here about unkle funkys daughter but im gonna get the surly magic and the extra butter. i think im gonna get it when i make my birthday purchases.


----------



## Aggie

La Colocha said:


> Thanks aggie, do you only use braid spray while in braids or do you use other moisturizers also?


 
I use the braid spray on the length of the extension only but I use a daily moisturizer on the length of my own hair in the braid from roots to ends - say to about 12 inches from my scalp for good measure. 

I want to make sure I get the moisturizer on all of my own hair. The braid spray I use mostly for a little shine.


----------



## iNicola

Charzboss said:


> I love babies! I wanna have 5!


 Well bless your heart  I would like 3 total although I must admit that her terrible 2s stage had me rethinking.



Charzboss said:


> steamer review!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ui-npTcRpOI


THANK YOU, THANK YOU! I just watched it on YT before getting in this thread. It was very helpful. ETA, you are funny!



Charzboss said:


> Lol it really is quiet! Yeah thats him, he's doing a murder mystery with my family.


Ok, that explains it 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Charz!  Great Review !  Yes, the Steamer is worth every single penny!
> 
> IMHO: It does absolutely no good to have so many _Fabulous Conditioners_ and Not See them Live up to their Potential to the Fullest!


Pusha!



IDareT'sHair said:


> I Personally think ALL Hair Afficianados Should have A Steamer in the Home.
> 
> I had No Interest in a Table Top.
> 
> It takes up Space.  But I have a Walk-In in my Master Bedroom where I store both my Stand Up Steamer & Stand Up Dryer.
> 
> It's definitely worth the Investment tho.
> 
> Moisture to the 10th Power.


Straight pusha! Don't you eva stop?



msa said:


> J*ust got home from getting my tw mist.*
> 
> I don't need to but I might cowash tonight just so I can use it.


Did you find any other tw products there? My BSS marked up the price on tw products so I'm hoping CVS will eventually carry everything.



IDareT'sHair said:


> *Are you going to dilute it with water?*
> 
> Alot of the Ladies say it last longer or isn't as concentrated.
> 
> *La Colocha*, what does diluting it do?


That;s what I should do. I've been kinda heavy handed with it.


----------



## msa

iNicola said:


> Did you find any other tw products there? My BSS marked up the price on tw products so I'm hoping CVS will eventually carry everything.




They had the lock it up and the african healing oil...I think those are the only products they'll be carrying until they see how it does.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *La Colocha*, what does diluting it do?


 
Diluting just thins it out some if its too thick for you. I can use it either way but it works the same thinning it out too so might as well get more for my money.



msa said:


> *I saw that someone (I think La said this) diluted it with 2oz of product and 6oz of water and it still worked well so I'd probably try that mix. Then it will last much longer. *


 
Yep this is what i do and it has the same effect. Another posted mentioned it first in the orginal thread, i just experimented with the ratios. I hope that you like it.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> i dont hear much on here about unkle funkys daughter but im gonna get the surly magic and the extra butter. i think im gonna get it when i make my birthday purchases.


 

What? There is a place called Funky Daughter...


----------



## Charz

iNicola said:


> Well bless your heart  I would like 3 total although I must admit that her terrible 2s stage had me rethinking.
> 
> THANK YOU, THANK YOU! I just watched it on YT before getting in this thread. It was very helpful. ETA, you are funny!


 

Thanks! Get the steamer, fo real.


----------



## mkd

I used the TW mist on my daughter's and son's hair last night. Then I sealed with a butter mix.  When I pick them up this afternoon, I will see how moisturized their hair looks.  I haven't used it on my hair yet.  I am going to co wash tomorrow and then I will try it.  It is definately heavier than the shescentit moisture mist but that could be a good thing in the winter.


----------



## Aggie

I took my braids down last night (4 days short of the 8 weeks I had originally intended to take them down) and will be trying Hesh Mehandi henna Powder today with some hibiscus, amla and brahmi powder mixed in to see if I'll like this one. I don't want a henna gloss today so I won't be adding any conditioner to it this time.


I just used up a box of Hesh Mehandi Henna and finished a box of brahmi powder in today's henna mix.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> i dont hear much on here about unkle funkys daughter but im gonna get the surly magic and the extra butter. i think im gonna get it when i make my birthday purchases.


Girl, I knew I could count on you to try this out .  You or Char.  Let us know how it works out.  



Charzboss said:


> What? There is a place called Funky Daughter...


I believe it is Uncle Funky's Daughter.  It is a salon in Houston I believe.  From what I hear this was the name of a dj in Houston and I guess maybe she is his daughter? Also they carry Qhemet and some of the other "for us by us lines".  Of course this is from their own line.

I am officially addicted to you tube and fotki.  Not a bad thing because it keeps me going with this transition.  I think I may have found my hair twin.  My hair has been stretched (by braiding it at night & the different styles) but I swear my new growth unstretched looks just like hers.  She has a very detailed fotki and she is a member here.  Once I am 4 months post which will be on November 1st I will take some pics and contact her. I will send her some pics and see what she says.  This is her 2nd time going natural so I would love to hear why?


----------



## mkd

I am officially addicted to you tube and fotki. Not a bad thing because it keeps me going with this transition. I think I may have found my hair twin. My hair has been stretched (by braiding it at night & the different styles) but I swear my new growth unstretched looks just like hers. She has a very detailed fotki and she is a member here. Once I am 4 months post which will be on November 1st I will take some pics and contact her. I will send her some pics and see what she says. This is her 2nd time going natural so I would love to hear why?[/QUOTE]

*Shay, I would love to find a hair twin!  Good for you.*


----------



## msa

About this tw mist....

1) I think I used too much because it still isn't dry...but maybe that's a good thing. Anyway, I used like 2 oz to detangle my whole head. So maybe I will dilute it next time. We'll see.

2) I thought I was going to hate the smell at first...but when I was using it I liked it and now that it's dried a bit I still like it.

3) This stuff has some real detangling power. Like for real for real. I detangle in sections and this stuff was so slippery that it made detangling super easy. At first I tried with my new horn comb but I think I just don't like it. It sounds like it scrapes against my hair. So then I was like let me just do this with my fingers...and it was sooooooo easy. Like super duper easy. Usually I yank hair out if I try to detangle with my fingers but this was great. 

At the end I had half the hair ball I usually have...and I'm not sure if it's because I broke less hair during detangling or if I didn't get all the shed hair out...but I'm going to monitor it while I work to use up this bottle and see.

4) My hair is super soft this morning. Like it feels like silky baby hair. It's amazing. I love the moisturized feeling. When I first rinse out my AO conditioner in the shower my hair feels so silky and soft and I've never been able to replicate that out of the shower...until NOW. Woohooo!

So all in all, I give the tw mist an A. Great for detangling, good smell, didn't have to use an obscene amount, moisturizes, and has my hair feeling yummy.

I have to see how my hair acts while I use this bottle but I think it'll be a repurchase.

On a side note...I think I just don't like combs. I seem to not have the ability to be gentle if I use a comb, no matter what kind of comb it is. And combs aren't soft enough...maybe I need one of those rubber ones? I don't know. So I guess I'll just stick with using my fingers for now.

ETA: It's a few hours later and I just took my braids out. I love how soft my hair is...and there's no oil/grease on my hand when I touch my hair...which I love even more. It still didn't dry all the way so I clearly used far too much. Next time I'll use less.


----------



## mkd

Great review MSA, I can't wait to try it on my own hair tomorrow.  I like the smell a lot too.  It smells kind of like coconut to me.


----------



## Charz

Join Inky's Newsletter Get 10% OFF Your First Order

inkylovesnature.com

hee hee I am so tempted


----------



## Charz

This comb is my jam 

http://www.hotcombs.net/products/Magic-Star-Jumbo-Rake.html


----------



## chebaby

i might not wait until my b-day to get the unkle funkys daughter stuff.

i saw a couple of videos on youtube about it, nothing much but enough to temp me.


----------



## msa

Charzboss said:


> This comb is my jam
> 
> http://www.hotcombs.net/products/Magic-Star-Jumbo-Rake.html




Don't tempt me with another comb. 

What's it made of?


----------



## Charz

msa said:


> Don't tempt me with another comb.
> 
> 
> 
> What's it made of?




Made by hand from *100% Vulcanized Natural Rubber *
Tried and tested design with perfect ergonomics 
Twist-resistant and yet flexible 
The teeth are hand-sawn, *seamless, *hand-cut, and hand-polished to perfection! 
Non-porous (will not support the growth of mold or mildew); guaranteeing hygiene 
Chemical and heat resistant  
Antistatic (prevents fly-away hair) 
Very smooth and gentle to the hair and scalp due to rounded tips and sides 
Very good gliding ability when combing through the hair


----------



## msa

Charzboss said:


> Made by hand from *100% Vulcanized Natural Rubber *
> Tried and tested design with perfect ergonomics
> Twist-resistant and yet flexible
> The teeth are hand-sawn, *seamless, *hand-cut, and hand-polished to perfection!
> Non-porous (will not support the growth of mold or mildew); guaranteeing hygiene
> Chemical and heat resistant
> Antistatic (prevents fly-away hair)
> Very smooth and gentle to the hair and scalp due to rounded tips and sides
> Very good gliding ability when combing through the hair



You know what, I need to stay out of this thread. 

Now I want another doggone comb. But I'm not going to buy it because I have enough combs already.


----------



## Charz

msa said:


> You know what, I need to stay out of this thread.
> 
> Now I want another doggone comb. But I'm not going to buy it because I have enough combs already.


 

Haha here is my review

http://www.youtube.com/user/Charzboss#p/search/0/f_gtQ0W8bCc


----------



## msa

Charzboss said:


> Haha here is my review
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Charzboss#p/search/0/f_gtQ0W8bCc




Pusha!!!!!


----------



## chebaby

i will stick with my k-cutter comb. $20 for a comb is to rich for my blood.


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> Pusha!!!!!


 


Im glad you like the mist msa, keep us updated as you use up the bottle. I pray that she does not change the ingredients, its almost too good to be true.


Good day ladies today im going to use tw mist and shea amla to moisturize. And oil my scalp with an oil mix.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> i might not wait until my b-day to get the unkle funkys daughter stuff.
> 
> i saw a couple of videos on youtube about it, nothing much but enough to temp me.


 
You tube is where I heard about it in the first place.


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> Im glad you like the mist msa, keep us updated as you use up the bottle. I pray that she does not change the ingredients,* its almost too good to be true.*
> 
> 
> Good day ladies today im going to use tw mist and shea amla to moisturize. And oil my scalp with an oil mix.




I have seriously been thinking the bold about the ingredients already.

First of all, what the heck is a fruit bioflavanoid? And what exactly is in the "ancient african herbal complex". Suspect.

Second, the preservative is supposed to be the bay laurel. I did some research and bay laurel is antibacterial and antimicrobial and what not but I don't know. I have a feeling it's a preservative that's derived from bay laurel.

Third, I ain't never smelled nothing in nature that smells like the tw mist. She says all the colors and fragrances are derived from fruits and herbs but ummm...suspect.

But you know what, I like it, so I'm not going to research too hard because if I find out something I don't like I'll have to give it up and I'm not trying to do that.

And if she tries to change it up I will be the first one ordering 5 or 6 of the 32oz bottles .


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> I have seriously been thinking the bold about the ingredients already.
> 
> First of all, what the heck is a fruit bioflavanoid? And what exactly is in the "ancient african herbal complex". Suspect.
> 
> Second, the preservative is supposed to be the bay laurel. I did some research and bay laurel is antibacterial and antimicrobial and what not but I don't know. I have a feeling it's a preservative that's derived from bay laurel.
> 
> Third, I ain't never smelled nothing in nature that smells like the tw mist. She says all the colors and fragrances are derived from fruits and herbs but ummm...suspect.
> 
> But you know what, I like it, so I'm not going to research too hard because if I find out something I don't like I'll have to give it up and I'm not trying to do that.
> 
> *And if she tries to change it up I will be the first one ordering 5 or 6 of the 32oz bottles *.


 
And i will be right behind you grabbing up those gallons 2 at a time. Matter of fact im going to email her and ask what is the shelf life of the mist so in april i will get a gallon or 2. Im just anxious because she is going commerical with cvs.


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> And i will be right behind you grabbing up those gallons 2 at a time. Matter of fact im going to email her and ask what is the shelf life of the mist so in april i will get a gallon or 2. Im just anxious because she is going commerical with cvs.




Please let me know what she says because if the shelf life is long enough I will be ordering myself a gallon as well (provided I still like it this much).


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> Please let me know what she says because if the shelf life is long enough I will be ordering myself a gallon as well (provided I still like it this much).


 
I sure will let you know. Is your hair all the way dry yet? It might stay moist for a while.


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> I sure will let you know. Is your hair all the way dry yet? It might stay moist for a while.




Yup it's dry now. My hair is super soft too, I love it. And with no flakes or tacky feeling either.


----------



## Aggie

Update: I used up a bottle of Jasmine Oil in my hair as a prepoo and in my henna mix I have on my hair right now. 

I will be sleeping with it in my hair tonight because I don't think that the color has fully released yet but I'm sure in another couple of hours it will be. 

By morning, the color should have already bonded with my hair.


----------



## La Colocha

Goodmorning ladies, tonight i will be using tw mist and olive butter to moisturize. I have not used up anything else yet but still using my products. Everyone keep up the good work. I need to catch up in my journal because i missed a few days. It seems like we all have our goals in sight and know what we want out of our products. Good deal. Everyone have a good day.


----------



## panamoni

Hi Ladies,

I finally tried the Qhemet Burdock Root Butter Cream on my hair, and my hair has that pefectly moisturized feeling.  I'll defintely repurchase during the Black Friday sale.  I have a sample now, which probably wont run out by then, but soon enough.  When I had a lot of new growth, the Amla Heavy Cream worked well, but since I won't be stretching that long anymore, once I use up that sample, I probably won't repurchase.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Aggie

I already rinsed out my henna treatment and now I am sitting here with my indogo in my hair for about 3 hours or so. I may rinse it out in another hour.


----------



## iNicola

mkd said:


> I used the TW mist on my daughter's and son's hair last night. Then I sealed with a butter mix.  When I pick them up this afternoon, I will see how moisturized their hair looks.  I haven't used it on my hair yet.  I am going to co wash tomorrow and then I will try it.  It is definately heavier than the shescentit moisture mist but that could be a good thing in the winter.


So, did their hair feel moisturized?

Ugh, I've now been to 4 CVS stores that were on the TW list and have only found the products at one store. CVS is having a sale on NTM Silk Touch leave in and although I have 6, including the one I'm using, it is a staple so I'll pick up a few more. I'll check if they finally got the Lock It Up gel...if not inquire about it.


----------



## BrownBetty

msa said:


> I have seriously been thinking the bold about the ingredients already.
> 
> First of all, what the heck is a fruit bioflavanoid? And what exactly is in the "ancient african herbal complex". Suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> Third, I ain't never smelled nothing in nature that smells like the tw mist. She says all the colors and fragrances are derived from fruits and herbs but ummm...suspect.
> .



LMAO!
thanks ladies!  I used this a couple of years ago and my hair thrived.  I need to pick up a couple of bottles.


----------



## msa

Update on the tw mist...

Hair still feels soft and "silky" like baby hair today. And kind of moist too but I know it's dry.

I like this tw mist very much.


----------



## Shay72

I had a nice long post last night and it would not post no matter how many times I tried. Oh well.  I finished up my Roots of Nature--good riddance .  The Molasses Hydrating Condish from MHC came yesterday so I will try it this weekend.


----------



## mkd

iNicola said:


> So, did their hair feel moisturized?
> 
> Ugh, I've now been to 4 CVS stores that were on the TW list and have only found the products at one store. CVS is having a sale on NTM Silk Touch leave in and although I have 6, including the one I'm using, it is a staple so I'll pick up a few more. I'll check if they finally got the Lock It Up gel...if not inquire about it.


 
I meant to update last night by my DH was working on the computer all night.  Their hair was definately moisturized.  My son's hair is more coarse and thick than my daughters.  Hers stayed more moisturzed than his but I would give the TW an A on their hair so far.  I'll report on mine tomorrow.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> I meant to update last night by my DH was working on the computer all night. Their hair was definately moisturized. My son's hair is more coarse and thick than my daughters. Hers stayed more moisturzed than his but I would give the TW an A on their hair so far. I'll report on mine tomorrow.


 
Dang Yall. I'm gonna have to try mine tomorrow morning.


----------



## mkd

Charzboss said:


> Dang Yall. I'm gonna have to try mine tomorrow morning.


 Charz, I didn't know you grabbed a bottle too


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Charz, I didn't know you grabbed a bottle too


 

 I got one when I met up with Che and RobotXcore. We went to a huge BSS and it was the only TW product not laced with chemicals! It smells good.


----------



## chebaby

i used up my yes to carrots conditioner.

last night i took out my braids, conditioned overnight with ashlii amala(thanx La) woke up today and detangled using YTC, shampood with CD tui and then did a quicky condition with giovanni deeper moisture.
then i used kbb hair milk as a leave in, curl junky coco coffee curl cream and curl junkiw aloe fix gel as a styler. i then wraped my hair in my micro fiber towel for 10-15 minutes and then slicked on some more aloe gel on the front of my hair, put on a good band and am rocking a puff. i really like this gel. my hair is so soft with it and there is not one crunch in sight and i used a good amount of this stuff. my hair feels great.
tonight i will spray my hair with ojon mist and then put in chunky braids using afroveda curly custarf. im gonna see if i can get second day hair.


----------



## chebaby

oh i forgot, i used the TW mist to take out my braids last night. it worked perfectly. i dont part my hair when i braid so some of my braids were very tiny and this stuff helped me get those braids right out. i didnt use it on my whole head, just certain braids. i wont be using it anymore until i finish the ojon mist which seems to stand dtill now that ive gotten down to the last drop lol.


----------



## Aggie

Just finished a bottle of Pantene's Nature Fusion Moisture Balance Conditioner, and 2 bottles of v05 Herbal Escapes Conditioners. 

I had a long henna and indigo session and finally have my DC in my hair and will leave it in for a few hours to overnight.


----------



## La Colocha

MissVee said:


> LMAO!
> thanks ladies! I used this a couple of years ago and my hair thrived. I need to pick up a couple of bottles.


 
You've been keeping it all to yourselflol.



msa said:


> Update on the tw mist...
> 
> Hair still feels soft and "silky" like baby hair today. And kind of moist too but I know it's dry.
> 
> I like this tw mist very much.


 
Im glad its working out for you msa. What do you use with it? Or do you use it alone?



Shay72 said:


> I had a nice long post last night and it would not post no matter how many times I tried. Oh well. I finished up my Roots of Nature--good riddance . The Molasses Hydrating Condish from MHC came yesterday so I will try it this weekend.


 
Rip roots of nature.Good job shay



mkd said:


> I meant to update last night by my DH was working on the computer all night. Their hair was definately moisturized. My son's hair is more coarse and thick than my daughters. Hers stayed more moisturzed than his but I would give the TW an A on their hair so far. I'll report on mine tomorrow.


 
Im glad that its working on your litte ones hair. My dd has her own bottle and that is all i use on her hair. I put some on at night put on her bonnet and in the morning her hair is easy to do for school.



Charzboss said:


> Dang Yall. I'm gonna have to try mine tomorrow morning.


 
I didn't even know you got some. Share the experience charz.



chebaby said:


> i used up my yes to carrots conditioner.
> 
> last night i took out my braids, conditioned overnight with ashlii amala(thanx La) woke up today and detangled using YTC, shampood with CD tui and then did a quicky condition with giovanni deeper moisture.
> then i used kbb hair milk as a leave in, curl junky coco coffee curl cream and curl junkiw aloe fix gel as a styler. i then wraped my hair in my micro fiber towel for 10-15 minutes and then slicked on some more aloe gel on the front of my hair, put on a good band and am rocking a puff. i really like this gel. my hair is so soft with it and there is not one crunch in sight and i used a good amount of this stuff. my hair feels great.
> tonight i will spray my hair with ojon mist and then put in chunky braids using afroveda curly custarf. im gonna see if i can get second day hair.


 
Good job che. Keep it up



Aggie said:


> Just finished a bottle of Pantene's Nature Fusion Moisture Balance Conditioner, and 2 bottles of v05 Herbal Escapes Conditioners.
> 
> I had a long henna and indigo session and finally have my DC in my hair and will leave it in for a few hours to overnight.


 
Use it up ms. aggie good work.


Good day ladies sorry to quote all the posts but i wanted to respond all together. I like my chebaby braids more than my twists. I know i can never make up my mind on anything but i like how the roots aren't puffy and they stay neat. And they seem easier to apply product too. With my twists i had to take them all down to redo my hair but with these braids i may be able to just redo each one without reparting. It makes it easier for me.


----------



## msa

La I used it by itself since it was the first use. Haven't even applied any coconut oil as I normally would. I wanted to get a baseline for how well and how long it moisturized. Now I'll go back to oiling like normal.

I'm glad you like your braids!


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> La I used it by itself since it was the first use. Haven't even applied any coconut oil as I normally would. I wanted to get a baseline for how well and how long it moisturized. Now I'll go back to oiling like normal.
> 
> I'm glad you like your braids!


 
With your co it should hold the moisture in longer. I know that i can go a few days without moisturizing. Im glad i like my braids too msa, i know i loved my plaits. Its easier for me to grab 3 pieces of hair and braid, then getting two and twist. Its not as hard on my hands for some reason.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I thought My Back-Up Prettywrap might have Arrived today, but it didn't. 

Still Waiting...Still Enjoying.......

_*wish the black or hot pink would go on sale*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I thought My Back-Up Prettywrap might have Arrived today, but it didn't.
> 
> Still Waiting...Still Enjoying.......
> 
> _*wish the black or hot pink would go on sale*_


 
I don't know if that one will ever go on sale. If it does let me know.


----------



## Shay72

Ladies my scalp has been itchy and I guess dry.  I've noticed it the past two weeks or so.  Any suggestions ? I will be clarifying this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Ladies my scalp has been itchy and I guess dry. I've noticed it the past two weeks or so. Any suggestions ? I will be clarifying this weekend.


 
I'd do a HOT with EVOO or EVCO and add in some Peppermint, Tea Tree or Rosemary EO for additional stimulation and massage in + heat cap. 

And then a Nice Co-Wash with something really moisturizing.

It also seems like Da' Buttas would be helping with that as well? 

_*this is the time of year when dryness prevails*_


----------



## chebaby

Shay dont you have some afroveda shikakai oil? i think it has peppermint oil in it, try that. also carols daughter hair elixer is great for itchy/dry scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> Shay dont you have some afroveda shikakai oil? i think it has peppermint oil in it, try that. also *carols daughter hair elixer* is great for itchy/dry scalp.


 
Yeah, it is.  Lisa's Hair Exlir is very Stimulating.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Ladies my scalp has been itchy and I guess dry. I've noticed it the past two weeks or so. Any suggestions ? I will be clarifying this weekend.


 
When was the last time you clarified? You have some of the best oils out on the market see what you have for itchy scalps. After you clarify see how your scalp feels. Then you can go from there.


----------



## chebaby

also wouldnt almost any light oil be great for the scalp. coconut oil is supposed to be good for dandruff so it should be great if you have the itchies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I heard this Segment on the News the Other Night, Talking about "DRY AIR".  How the Air is dry this time of Year.  The Office Buildings we work in are "dry" The Heaters in our Cars, "dry" the heat in our Homes "dry" and the effects it has on Skin, Sinuses etc.....


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'd do a HOT with EVOO or EVCO and add in some Peppermint, Tea Tree or Rosemary EO for additional stimulation and massage in + heat cap.
> 
> And then a Nice Co-Wash with something really moisturizing.
> 
> It also seems like Da' Buttas would be helping with that as well?
> 
> _*this is the time of year when dryness prevails*_


I have rosemary oil and I've been using that daggone CD's Mimosa Hair Honey since last week trying to use it up . I will go back to my butters .  



chebaby said:


> Shay dont you have some afroveda shikakai oil? i think it has peppermint oil in it, try that. also carols daughter hair elixer is great for itchy/dry scalp.


Yes, I do have the Afroveda Shikakai



La Colocha said:


> When was the last time you clarified? You have some of the best oils out on the market see what you have for itchy scalps. After you clarify see how your scalp feels. Then you can go from there.


I clarify once per month.



chebaby said:


> also wouldnt almost any light oil be great for the scalp. coconut oil is supposed to be good for dandruff so it should be great if you have the itchies.


 
As usual you all came to the rescue .  Thanks!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I heard this Segment on the News the Other Night, Talking about "DRY AIR". How the Air is dry this time of Year. The Office Buildings we work in are "dry" The Heaters in our Cars, "dry" the heat in our Homes "dry" and the effects it has on Skin, Sinuses etc.....


 
Thank you for this reminder i need some humidifiers and they are on sale at walmart. This house is old and the heat is dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Thank you for this reminder i need some humidifiers and they are on sale at walmart. This house is old and the heat is dry.


 
Yeah.  On that Note:  I better Up my Moisture too!  Drink more Water.  

Use more moisturizing products skin & hair.  And make sure that Protein/Moisture Balance Stays in Check.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah. On that Note: I better Up my Moisture too! Drink more Water.
> 
> Use more moisturizing products skin & hair. And make sure that Protein/Moisture Balance Stays in Check.


 
Yes i drink alot of water and i make sure my hair is moisturized everyday. I pray we make it through winter without any setbacks. Each and everyone of us.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I pray we make it through winter without any setbacks. Each and everyone of us*.


 
Girl, I was thinking the Exact Same Thing  I was just sitting here making a "mental note" of what more could I do to _ward off _any negatives that this weather may bring.  

I will definitely keep my moisture levels up.  WE ALL got to make it through with Retention, Retention. Retention. (And Growth).

_*goes off to look for more moisturizing products*_


----------



## mkd

La, how old was your DD when she started sleeping with a bonnet?  Mine is 18 months, she needs one but I don't know if it will stay on.


----------



## chebaby

i will be upping my moisture too. right now i plan on rocking a puff this whole week. so i will probably co wash a couple of times and deep condition again this week. after that, when i go back to braids and twists i will still deep condition twice a week. once when i out them in and then again mid week. 
right now my hair is soft soft soft and i want it to stay that way.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> La, how old was your DD when she started sleeping with a bonnet? Mine is 18 months, she needs one but I don't know if it will stay on.


 
She was 4, she is now 5 i started her this year when i joined and learned how to protect my hair at night. You can find kids satin bonnets at sally's or your local bss. Make sure they are satin and not polyester. Some say satin on the front but when you look in the back it says 100% polyestererplexed. Sally's may very from city to city what they have. My little one sleeps wild but hers stays on and its loose. If your baby sleeps through the night it should stay on, unless she pulls it off. Also if you get one and find that its too big just take a satin scrunchie and loosely bind the excess material. Sorry so long. Hth.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I purchased more vatika frosting and cocasta oil today. I even purchased a VF for a friend


----------



## iNicola

mkd said:


> La, how old was your DD when she started sleeping with a bonnet?  Mine is 18 months, she needs one but I don't know if it will stay on.


I'm obviously not LC  but my DD has been using the Pretty Wrap and it stays on through the night.



La Colocha said:


> She was 4, she is now 5 i started her this year when i joined and learned how to protect my hair at night. You can find kids satin bonnets at sally's or your local bss. M*ake sure they are satin and not polyester. Some say satin on the front but when you look in the back it says 100% polyester*erplexed. Sally's may very from city to city what they have. My little one sleeps wild but hers stays on and its loose. If your baby sleeps through the night it should stay on, unless she pulls it off. Also if you get one and find that its too big just take a satin scrunchie and loosely bind the excess material. Sorry so long. Hth.



You know, I was once confused about this. I couldn't find the article I read a few months ago but I think this might help. 





> At one time, satin was made exclusively from silk.  However, satin refers to a weave of fabric, not a particular material.  *Satin can be made from any number of fibers* from  such as silk , wool, cotton, *polyester *or cotton.  When satin is made from cotton, it is normally referred to as "sateen". * A lot of satin is now  made from polyester*.  Polyester wears well, is affordable and comes in a wide variety of colors.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, tonight im going to dc with banana brulee. I want  to use elucence mbc but i have to get rid of the bb first . Im also going to moisturize with tw mist, and jojoba butter and use some oil mix on my scalp. Hope everyone is doing well and finding their staples. Im settled at the moment and my goal is to stick with these products. Its always easier said than done but im loving my products right know and im hoping that it will continue. Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> I don't know if that one will ever go on sale. If it does let me know.


 
The Pink one has gone on sale before


----------



## mkd

Thanks La and Inicola.  My baby will pull the bonnet off.  Sometimes, she asks me to tie one of my silk scarves on her hair and she leaves it on for like 5 minutes and she yanks it off.  I may try when she turns 2.  I think we need pretty wraps.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, tonight im going to dc with banana brulee. I want to use elucence mbc but i have to get rid of the bb first . Im also going to moisturize with tw mist, and jojoba butter and use some oil mix on my scalp. Hope everyone is doing well and finding their staples. Im settled at the moment and my goal is to stick with these products. Its always easier said than done but im loving my products right know and im hoping that it will continue. Everyone have a good day.


 
This sounds like me last night.  I DC on dry hair with AO GPB and and then CW with Elucence MBC.  Then I DC with banana brulee.  After that, I used the TW mist and sealed with my mixture of shea and avocado butter and a bunch of oils.  I really like the TW mist.  My denman glided through my hair.  Today, my hair  feels good and moisturized.  The real test for me will be using it on dry hair tonight.


----------



## Charz

Man you guys got me feeling baby fever.


----------



## mkd

Charzboss said:


> Man you guys got me feeling baby fever.


 I love babies, I wish my DH wanted one more


----------



## panamoni

Charzboss said:


> Man you guys got me feeling baby fever.


 
I was just imagining getting little mini satin pillowcases for my imaginary baby


----------



## Aggie

Finally finished up a bottle of UBH Lotion Creme Moisturizer I was using in what seems like forever. I will not repurchase it since I have the BWC and Alba Botanica leave-ins and the TW mist bodifier. I think I'm set with these as my new staples.


----------



## Shay72

Okay analyzing and evaluating again.  I think because the AO GPB and AO HSR are soooo thick I will start using them as dc's.  Okay they are off the use up list.


----------



## msa

So I figured out the moisture from the tw mist lasts about two days...I probably could have gone a little bit longer but my ends were dry so I reapplied a bit last night (my roots were fine). Also, my hair just has this silky feel to it that I really like (seriously it's like new born baby hair). And, moisturizing with the tw mist made it much easier to oil my hair (it's easier to section and I use less oil). 

I've also figured out that unlike when I use conditioner to moisturize, I need to let my hair dry COMPLETELY in my braids before I take them out if I use the tw mist otherwise my hair shrinks right back up and tangles. 

Once I get down to half the bottle I'm going to dilute it and see how it works that way as well. 

Oh and tonight I'm going to try my experiment with conditioner, water, and gelatin powder as my cowash. My hair needs some strength and Aggie's been doing it for a while and says it's working really well for her.


----------



## chebaby

i used up the last of my deva curl one condition. as ive said before, this will not be a repurchase.

i did a wash and go today using devacurl one condition as a leave in and curl junkie coffee coco curl cream and cocasta oil as a styler.


----------



## chebaby

i think im ready to go back into braids or twists tonight. i dont know which one yet. if i do braids i will use afroveda shea amla butter. if i do twists i will use TW mist and curls whipped cream.


----------



## mkd

che, how big are your twists or braids?  I have had no success with twist outs or braid outs and I think I want to try again.  I need to perfect the process.  My hair is really fine and its thin too so i would like a look that makes it look more full.


----------



## chebaby

when i do my twists and braids its not for a twist/braid out. i usually do them small so they can stay. if i were gonna do a twist out i would make them bigger so that it will be a full chunky look when i take it out.
have you tried the curly nikki twist and curl? that may make your hair seem fuller. you do individual twists and then curl the ends with a rod and then when you take them out you fluff the hair. my hair is too short to do all that right now but all the pics ive seen of women who did it their hair comes out so full. my hair is fine as well. and not to thick


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> The Pink one has gone on sale before


 
IK. I should have bought it back then.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> This sounds like me last night. I DC on dry hair with AO GPB and and then CW with Elucence MBC. Then I DC with banana brulee. After that, I used the TW mist and sealed with my mixture of shea and avocado butter and a bunch of oils. I really like the TW mist. My denman glided through my hair. Today, my hair feels good and moisturized. The real test for me will be using it on dry hair tonight.


 
Im glad your liking it mkd. I don't think i ever used it on dry hair. Well i do but its mixed with water.



Aggie said:


> Finally finished up a bottle of UBH Lotion Creme Moisturizer I was using in what seems like forever. I will not repurchase it since I have the BWC and Alba Botanica leave-ins and the TW mist bodifier. I think I'm set with these as my new staples.


 
Good job ms aggie



chebaby said:


> i used up the last of my deva curl one condition. as ive said before, this will not be a repurchase.
> 
> i did a wash and go today using devacurl one condition as a leave in and curl junkie coffee coco curl cream and cocasta oil as a styler.


 
Good job chebaby



chebaby said:


> i think im ready to go back into braids or twists tonight. i dont know which one yet. if i do braids i will use afroveda shea amla butter. if i do twists i will use TW mist and curls whipped cream.


 
I vote for chebaby braids




IDareT'sHair said:


> IK. I should have bought it back then.


 
Yep 20 years ago.


----------



## chebaby

yea i think im gonna do braids tonight. monday this contractor that works here siad to me "i like your hair that way". i said thank you but i got the feeling he didnt like my hair in the braids(he was saying he liked my puff. so then yesterday he sees me again and says "i like your hair like that, i really didnt like the other one". i just laughed but found it funny that he was so comfortable with telling me what he didnt like about me. it was just odd.
but yea, tonight i will braid my hair with shea amla on dry hair. i miss my twist but they dont last as long or hang as well as braids.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> when i do my twists and braids its not for a twist/braid out. i usually do them small so they can stay. if i were gonna do a twist out i would make them bigger so that it will be a full chunky look when i take it out.
> have you tried the curly nikki twist and curl? that may make your hair seem fuller. you do individual twists and then curl the ends with a rod and then when you take them out you fluff the hair. my hair is too short to do all that right now but all the pics ive seen of women who did it their hair comes out so full. my hair is fine as well. and not to thick


 
Thanks Che, I have tried the twist and curl, I didn't like the way it came out.  Maybe I will try again.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> yea i think im gonna do braids tonight. monday this contractor that works here siad to me "i like your hair that way". i said thank you but i got the feeling he didnt like my hair in the braids(he was saying he liked my puff. so then yesterday he sees me again and says "i like your hair like that, i really didnt like the other one". i just laughed but found it funny that he was so comfortable with telling me what he didnt like about me. it was just odd.
> but yea, tonight i will braid my hair with shea amla on dry hair. *i miss my twist but they dont last as long or hang as well as braids.*


 
I know my twists shrink up. I do like the braids better, they show more length.


----------



## BrownBetty

I bought protein filler and ion hair color (semi permanent rinse) in black and dark brown.  I need to do a rinse, I am over the red from the henna.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.......I'm excited it's Almost the Weekend. 

I think after reading Shay's Post yesterday, I may Clarify as well. Thanks Shay. 

(It's been a minute). So, I may use my Clarifying Conditioner (or 'Poo) Co-Wash and then Co-Wash with the Garlic Conditioner, Reconstruct, DC and Go from there.

Don't Know if I'll be using up anything. But I will definitely "try."  I am hoping to use up at least 1 or 2 things (for sure).  I really want to.

I am also keeping a watchful eye on Moisture levels as well.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.......I'm excited it's Almost the Weekend.
> 
> I think after reading Shay's Post yesterday, I may Clarify as well. Thanks Shay.
> 
> (It's been a minute). So, I may use my Clarifying Conditioner (or 'Poo) Co-Wash and then Co-Wash with the Garlic Conditioner, Reconstruct, DC and Go from there.
> 
> Don't Know if I'll be using up anything. But I will definitely "try." I am hoping to use up at least 1 or 2 things (for sure). I really want to.
> 
> I am also keeping a watchful eye on Moisture levels as well.


 
Im going to jump on the train too and clarify. Time is flying by so quick i don't remember when i last did it. What does a reconstructor do? Is it like protein?


----------



## chebaby

i think im gonna use my afroveda totally twisted butter along with the shea amla tonight. im also gonna do my braids smaller so that they will stay longer and i wont be tempted to take them out. also when i get the itch to take my braids out, i will just co wash. if i have to co wash every other day then so be it. i want to leave these bad boys in as long as possible. im talking maybe 2-3 weeks(i doubt it though lmao).

my heat damage parts are really messing with my mind. im at the point(again) that i want to chop all my hair off again and start over with no damage.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Im going to jump on the train too and clarify. Time is flying by so quick i don't remember when i last did it. What does a reconstructor do? Is it like protein?


 
It is protein.  Repairs & reconstructs.  Of course there are light ones and heavy ones. I finished my Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor tonight.  This would be considered a light one.


----------



## iNicola

Used up a YTCa mask and Chi SI. Terri sent me an AO White Camellia Condish a couple months back so I'll either use this  as a DC or one of my YTCa mask. I have another bottle of SI to use up. I'll be done with my YTCu condish by my next wash.

I picked up another bottle of Chi Keratin Mist today.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i think im gonna use my afroveda totally twisted butter along with the shea amla tonight. im also gonna do my braids smaller so that they will stay longer and i wont be tempted to take them out. also when i get the itch to take my braids out, i will just co wash. if i have to co wash every other day then so be it. i want to leave these bad boys in as long as possible. im talking maybe 2-3 weeks(i doubt it though lmao).
> 
> *my heat damage parts are really messing with my mind. im at the point(again) that i want to chop all my hair off again and start over with no damage.[/*QUOTE]
> ^^ I feel the same way except for me its that I want to chop off the colored part of my hair.  But my roots are only 5 or 6 inches and I don't think I can cut that much.
> 
> I am kind of close to using up a pump bottle of aussie moist, a bottle of TJ Nourish Spa, and banana brulee.  I have replacements of the aussie and the banana brulee and I don't think the TJ is something I will replace.  Once I use these, I am going to start looking for new stuff to try.


----------



## Shay72

I'm at work not wanting to do a dayum thing so that's why I am on here early.  Anyways I got my Claudie's (finally).  I'm kinda hoping I don't like the stuff but we shall see.  If I do I can just make big orders and plan to wait for a minute.  The edge gro balm I don't think I would need to order again bc my edges are coming back in nicely with what I've been doing so far and this will just add to it.  I will probably have this for a long time to come.  The protein deep condish smells nice, it's creamy, and thick.  I will give it a try on Monday.


----------



## Charz

I hate single strand knots, I need to stop playing in my hair.


----------



## panamoni

So, I'm so excited to do my hair this Saturday -- feels like it's been forever.  Thanks to Terri, I think I'm going to go all Phyto for the next several months.  Also, I don't think I'll need to buy another conditioner through 2010, so that will be a personal challenge (I was going to get that banana brule, but I guess it will still be there in 2011, ETA: and the Dominican conditioners - Silicon Mix, 10 en 1, etc.....oh boy...).   If anything, I'll probably buy shampoo and maybe a leave-in.  Still buying the Qhemet Burdock Root full size on black Friday.


----------



## mkd

Charz, I hate SSK too.  When I was cowashing my hair every day I was getting them like crazy.  I don't have them anymore.  It took me like 2 weeks to figure out I was doing too much manipulating.  I know you do co wash like that but just thought I would share. 

Aggie, are you still taking fish oil?  Are you liking it?


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Charz, I hate SSK too. When I was cowashing my hair every day I was getting them like crazy. I don't have them anymore. It took me like 2 weeks to figure out I was doing too much manipulating. I know you do co wash like that but just thought I would share.
> 
> Aggie, are you still taking fish oil? Are you liking it?


 


Thanks girl. I stopped cowashing a month ago, now I just wash once a week. But I haven't gotten a good trim since then. I am having second thoughts about the weave thing, so I may turn the installation appointment into a trim appt.

My hair has been looking so good lately. Someone at work just told me how nice it looked.


----------



## Charz

I love this jacket! 

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=393446&CategoryID=31505

I got a 20% coupon too...


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> I love this jacket!
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=393446&CategoryID=31505
> 
> I got a 20% coupon too...


 
That is cute. Get it !


----------



## mkd

I need a trim too.  I made an appointment for next weekend.  I have discovered that I can't go for longer than 4 months without trimming.  

I love that jacket.  And its a good price.


----------



## Aggie

mkd said:


> Charz, I hate SSK too. When I was cowashing my hair every day I was getting them like crazy. I don't have them anymore. It took me like 2 weeks to figure out I was doing too much manipulating. I know you do co wash like that but just thought I would share.
> 
> Aggie, are you still taking fish oil? Are you liking it?


 
Yes I am still taking fish oils. I started taking them in June and have kept up with it ever since. I think I when I run out, I'm getting the Carlson's Labs Fish Oil next go round. I heard great things about that one.


----------



## mkd

I take the NSI fish oil, like 2126 mg.  I really like them.  If you like the Carlson, I may switch over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I love this jacket!
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=393446&CategoryID=31505
> 
> I got a 20% coupon too...


 
That Would Very Cute On You Charz! 

But....Can you use the 20% on Calvin Klein Merchandise?  

Sometimes they block the "Designer Brands" Check First ok?

_*IA: Get it*_


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies
i love that coat Charz.

i did my braids last night and im keeping these suckers in FOREVER. it took me until 5am too finish and no i did not take breaks. they are much smaller than i normally make them and they look beautiful, you cant even tell that some of the ends in the front dont curl. i really like them but will never do them this small again. i am still so tired lol. i used totally twisted which i now LOVE, it has more slip than my beloved shea amla. i used the shea amla to moisturize because i did them on dry hair and then the TT to braid. when i was finished i sprayed my hair with ojon and then saturated my hair in a lot of coconut oil(made sure to get my scalp), tied on my pretty wrap and called it a night.
saturday i plan on co washing these bad boys with the jasons conditioner T gave me (thanx girl)  and sealing with castor oil. if i get my afroveda buy saturday then i will moisturize with the cocolatte butter.
the guy who said he didnt like my briads didnt speak to me today


----------



## Shay72

I was so frustrated at work (lack of communication) that I forgot my Claudie's products there.  Granted I have like an  8 minute commute but I refused to turn around.  Now I'm over it and thinking I should have turned around .


----------



## chebaby

i would have turned around in the middle of the street going the wrong way and parking on the side walk to get my stuff.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> i would have turned around in the middle of the street going the wrong way and parking on the side walk to get my stuff.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Would Very Cute On You Charz!
> 
> But....Can you use the 20% on Calvin Klein Merchandise?
> 
> Sometimes they block the "Designer Brands" Check First ok?
> 
> _*IA: Get it*_


 
Hee Hee, I got it today, and used my discount!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i would have turned around in the middle of the street going the wrong way and parking on the side walk to get my stuff.


 
Yep!  You Would Have!That, I have NO DOUBT!

Everytime I think about our little trading venture, I crack up and then I thinkerplexed  

_*Fun Times*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Hee Hee, I got it today, and used my discount!


 
Good Girl!  I know it's SWEET!

Everytime I try to use one of those:  They immediately direct me to the Fine Print!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> the guy who said he didnt like my briads didnt speak to me today


 
I think he is tryna' Holla' on the Sly!

He is waaaayyyy too Consumed with Your Hair! 

Girl, He is Diggin' You....why else would he care???

He probably has dreams about You!


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> i would have turned around in the middle of the street going the wrong way and parking on the side walk to get my stuff.


 
I have ran after the UPS truck before.....and suceeded!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Girl! I know it's SWEET!
> 
> Everytime I try to use one of those: They immediately direct me to the Fine Print!


 
Lol, I make sure I find the person coolest person there. They usually hook me up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> *I have ran after the UPS truck before.....and suceeded!*


 


chebaby said:


> *i would have turned around in the middle of the street going the wrong way and parking on the side walk to get my stuff.*


 
When Ya'll Post Comments Like this:  What do you think the "Average" Non-PJ thinks????

And You Know What:  "It's TRUE" It is So Absolutely TRUE 

I have no doubts that we would (And Have) taken drastic measures............

_*scary*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Case in Point:  After Charz Posted that Qhemet Thread:  

I Kept thinking "I wonder what time I should set my Alarm For?"  

At 6:50 EST:Run:


----------



## chebaby

yes girl i aint lyin lol.
one time the door bell rang and i threw on my robe and flew down the steps with it open. just as i opened the door i saw the ups truck leaving and i was about to run down the steps boobs flying everywhere until i realized he left the box on the steps lol.

i was in the other thread where the lady showed he pj closet and i was thinking, man i wish my stash was that small lol.

i decided that when i make my anita grant order its gonna be a HUGE one so i dont have to re order for a while. ya know, make it count. im gonna get the big ole thing of the clay conditioner too. they say you can warm it in hot coconut milk and that just sounds so darn good.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i think im gonna get a steama
i think im gonna call it "my very early Christmas and b-day gift".

i really dont need to call it anything, i just like to treat myself


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh and i think im gonna get a steama
> i think im gonna call it "my very early Christmas and b-day gift".
> 
> i really dont need to call it anything, i just like to treat myself


 
Chile, You _Owe it to your 1 Ga-Zillion Conditioners_, and Deep Conditioners!  Hair Masques/Masks, Hair Paste and Other DC Treatments.

Yes.......You MUST Have Da' Steama! (for real, for real).  An Absolute "Must"


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

chebaby said:


> i would have turned around in the middle of the street going the wrong way and parking on the side walk to get my stuff.





Charzboss said:


> I have ran after the UPS truck before.....and suceeded!





chebaby said:


> yes girl i aint lyin lol.
> one time the door bell rang and i threw on my robe and flew down the steps with it open. just as i opened the door i saw the ups truck leaving and i was about to run down the steps boobs flying everywhere until i realized he left the box on the steps lol.



     
I. can't. breatheeeee.


----------



## fattyfatfat

my sitrinillah arrived today. I cant WAIT to use it.


----------



## Shay72

I'm gonna get serious with the clarifying this weekend and either do it with baking soda or bentonite clay.

Ya'll Honey Fig is like heaven now.  They carry--Miss Jessie's, Oyin, Darcy's, Afroveda, Komaza, Kinky Curly, Jane Carter, and on and on and on....


----------



## Charz

My sephora stuff came in today! I can't wait to be off this train and come home to my package...I mean err David....


----------



## chebaby

hahahaha
yea aint nothing like coming home to a package(take it how ya wanna)


----------



## Aggie

mkd said:


> I *take the NSI fish oil, like 2126 mg*. I really like them. If you like the Carlson, I may switch over.


I amtaking this exact fish oil right now and still a large bottle left that I will finish before starting the carlson one.


----------



## mkd

I want a steamer too.  

I feel like I need to buy some stuff but I don't know what to get.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Challenge Ladies -- What are Ya'll Doing to Your Hair this weekend?  I think I will:

Clarify with Clarifying Conditioner (or Poo) still haven't decided.
Follow-Up with Nutrine's Garlic Conditioner
AO GPB Under Heat Cap 30 Minutes
Steam Keratase Oleo Relax for about 30-45 minutes (May use AE Garlic) Not Sure.
Rinse/PC/Leave-In Dry

Not Looking like I'll use up anything.  Maybe another Sample Argan Oil and a Fermodyl if I decide to use it.  I may just another Leave-In.  Haven't decided.

Will skip the HOT & the Reconstructor and Just Use GPB Under Heat Cap.


----------



## mkd

I am going to do a cassia treatment, I will use up a bottle of VO5 washing it out.  I will probably wash with a shampoo bar and DC with AOWC.  I may try to twist and curl again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I want a steamer too.
> 
> *I feel like I need to buy some stuff but I don't know what to get*.


 
We All committed in this Challenge to Make Well Informed, thought out Purchases.  And "Try" to No Just Longer Buy Stuff on a "Whim" 

We are looking for Result Driven, Wise Choices in our Purchases going forward.  We have (for the most part) researched items to make a conscious decision whether it would be beneficial or "just another purchase" --- for no reason.

Having said that:  Think about what you actually "need" for the betterment and/or Overall Improvement of Your Hair, and then Decide.


----------



## mkd

You're right.  I have really been trying to decide what I need and I think its moisturizers.  I actually think I need a steamer but am not sure if I want to commit to it yet.  I am kind of in a hair rut and feel like getting some things will make me feel better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> You're right. I have really been trying to decide what I need and I think its moisturizers.* I actually think I need a steamer* but am not sure if I want to commit to it yet. I am kind of in a hair rut and feel like getting some things will make me feel better.


 
The Steamer will definitely Take Your Products from  to  immediately.  It's a Great Investment, Relaxing and Addicting.


----------



## mkd

I know!  I am thinking its what I want for Christmas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I know! I am thinking its what I want for Christmas.


 
You'll Definitely Get the "Most" from Your Products.  The Ones You Love will be Conditioner on Steroids and the ones that are only _so-so_, it will take them to the Next Level too.  

Overall, it will Make/Force your Products to Perform Better.

You are making a Wise Decision.  Especially, If Moisture is a Big Concern.


----------



## chebaby

im gonna be sitting by my door waiting for my afroveda stuff. i hope she shipped my products together since i made two orders back to back but i doubt it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i hope she shipped my products together since i made two orders back to back but i doubt it.


 
*Che*:  When I did that with SheScentIt, (ordered stuff back 2 back) I emailed her and she shipped them together and cancelled the Shipping Charge for the 2nd order.


----------



## panamoni

I just came from the bss. Good thing I went shortly before closing-think I'll go back on Saturday. This is my first time going to this bss and it has EVERYTHING.  

Anyway, I bought some KeraCare Shampoo for itchy dry scalp.  Today all of a sudden, my scalp has been itching like crazy. IDK how I'm going to make it to Saturday wash day without ripping all of my hair out. 

I also bought a hair net, a phony bun to wear on a regular basis (hope I can figure out how to put it on and not damage my hair), and an afro puff drawstring pony to go w my Friday night halloween costume.   

Think I may go back on Saturday for another phony bun or two and some accessories (but they have every brand of product, I so want to get some things...hmpf).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> You'll Definitely Get the "Most" from Your Products. The Ones You Love will be Conditioner on Steroids and the ones that are only _so-so_, it will take them to the Next Level too.
> 
> Overall, it will Make/Force your Products to Perform Better.
> 
> You are making a Wise Decision. Especially, If Moisture is a Big Concern.


 my moisture isnt a problem at all but i do want a steama and i KNOW it'll do wonders for my moms thick thick thick relaxed hair. she is getting good at pre poing and everything. i used to do it for her but sometimes im not home. i flat iron her hair every sunday and i ask her what she did to her and lately she has been pre pooing with a mix of ojon restorative treatment and carols daughters smoothies. for the past two washes she has been cowahing AND deep conditioning with the heat cap. last week after i flat ironed her hair it was soooo soft and thick. she moisturizes with kera care cream moisturizer(which i LOVED for my relaxed hair, i got her hooked) and she seals it in with vatika frosting. im thinking about giving her one of my other oils for winter since the vatika will freeze. and when she blow dries her hair she uses salerm 21 and a little bit of grease, i think she still uses esential balms all natural grease.
that goes to show that grease isnt so bad. i used marrocan oil serum, oscar blandi jasmine serum and joico serum and they all made her hair hard but with the grease her hair looks and feels amazing. i use my FHI on her.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Che*: When I did that with SheScentIt, (ordered stuff back 2 back) I emailed her and she shipped them together and cancelled the Shipping Charge for the 2nd order.


 i should have done that but i wasnt thinking. i know its just her but her shipping isnt as fast as it used to be. i miss getting afroveda orders in like a week


----------



## chebaby

also i just want to say that before we make any drastic changes we should sit back and really take a look at whats going on. i know we all already know this but recently i kept thinking about cutting my hair because of some damge i still have left from when i was using heat and everytime i think about cutting i look at my hair and realize the damage is so small compared to the rest of my hair. i think about how much my hair has grown in 6 months and how lush it is and then i ask myslef "why i wanna go and cut it?"


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> im gonna be sitting by my door waiting for my afroveda stuff. i hope she shipped my products together since i made two orders back to back but i doubt it.


 
I've ordered from her back to back before and she shipped the products together.  That was a while back when I did two huge orders from her.  As these companies we love grow and they continue to make stuff by hand I think our waits will get longer and longer.  It keeps the costs down for us if they don't have a whole bunch of employees.  You would think with the 50-11 products we got already we would be good but you know how we do .


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> I've ordered from her back to back before and she shipped the products together. That was a while back when I did two huge orders from her. As these companies we love grow and they continue to make stuff by hand I think our waits will get longer and longer. It keeps the costs down for us if they don't have a whole bunch of employees. You would think with the 50-11 products we got already we would be good but you know how we do .


 i aint neva good son lmao. theres always something i want more of


----------



## msa

I'm not doing much to my hair this weekend since I did my hair Sunday and yesterday.

Tonight I'll be bantu knotting my hair (it's already stretched) with some tw mist. I have to go out all weekend so I'll be wearing a curly fro. I probably won't wash again until monday.

I've been trying to stay out of my head so much but I just like to play in it. Oh and I did add the gelatin to my conditioner yesterday and I had a much much much smaller hair ball after detangling. I think the gelatin helped strengthen my hair (it felt different) and the tw mist helped with slip while detangling. I'll keep using the conditioner with gelatin and see if my hair gets stronger over time. I did use less of the tw mist this time and was still able to detangle well and my hair felt moisturized so I'll continue to try not to be too heavy handed with it.

I'm halfway through my Vatika Frosting and my AO Island Naturals...another few washes and they'll be finished. After that I just have a Rosa Mosqueta and a GPB to use up before I can go back to my White Camellia. I do want to try out an AO shampoo so I'll pick up one of the 2oz bottles from whole foods at some point. 

I think I know what my products will be for 2010 so I'm happy about that.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> i aint neva good son lmao. theres always something i want more of


 
Girl you are stoopid 

You know I was thinking about that girl showing her pj closet too and I was thinking "That's all you got? If you only knew."


----------



## BrownBetty

I thought the samething. 

I am going to get a wash n set on saturday.  I'll use elucence acidfying poo, I should be done with it after this wash, protein filler and elucence con, elucence con as leave in.

I will rebuy the elucence products they are the one line that has been a staple.  




Shay72 said:


> Girl you are stoopid
> 
> You know I was thinking about that girl showing her pj closet too and I was thinking "That's all you got? If you only knew."


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!!  Had to come in and catch up, as usual. 

Charz, I got my Sephora on Tuesday and I was sooo excited!! I am about to place another order, too!!  
I got my Shescentit, too. I'm going to use the Green Tea & Hibiscus in a few minutes, see how I like that. It smells good, that's for sure. Like everyone else, I plan to clarify, too. It's about that time. 
I used up a 2oz of Njoi Herbal Hairdress. I have a backup and its a definite repurchase. I didn't use up any of my use-up-and-done stuff, though. I did use up my Hairveda Hydrasilica Spritz and I am going to order 3 more, a pH24/7, 2 Vatika Frostings, and some of her body stuff as soon as I submit this post. 
I did give some stuff away, though. I gave my sis and her daughter some Vatika Frosting, Aveda Sap Moss conditioner, CHI Keratin Mist, Silicon Mix, and some JF Luminous Glaze.


----------



## Charz

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies!!  Had to come in and catch up, as usual.
> 
> *Charz, I got my Sephora on Tuesday and I was sooo excited!! I am about to place another order, too!!  *
> I got my Shescentit, too. I'm going to use the Green Tea & Hibiscus in a few minutes, see how I like that. It smells good, that's for sure. Like everyone else, I plan to clarify, too. It's about that time.
> I used up a 2oz of Njoi Herbal Hairdress. I have a backup and its a definite repurchase. I didn't use up any of my use-up-and-done stuff, though. I did use up my *Hairveda Hydrasilica Spritz *and I am going to order 3 more, a pH24/7, 2 Vatika Frostings, and some of her body stuff as soon as I submit this post.
> I did give some stuff away, though. I gave my sis and her daughter some Vatika Frosting, Aveda Sap Moss conditioner, CHI Keratin Mist, Silicon Mix, and some JF Luminous Glaze.


 
I just placed my 4th order........lol.

Was the Hairveda Spritz better then the Shescentit Moisture Mist?


----------



## Shay72

I had a going away party for Carol's Daughter stuff last night.  They gone and won't ever be coming back.


----------



## chebaby

i co washed my braids today and OMG co washing in braids is a keeper. the water felt so good on my scalp i almost didnt get out lol. and  i used the jason natural jojoba conditioner T sent to me. it was my first time using a conditioner by jason and i love it. my braids just curled right up and i moisturized with shea amla and coconut oil. these braids are now so shiny im so in love and i got a compliment on them as soon as i walked into work 

how are you ladies today?


----------



## chebaby

Charz, what did you get from sephora? man i used to love love love sephora but i havent been in a long while. Dwight calls it the devils playground lol. i may have to take a trip there tomorrow.

MSA you have me wanting to try the AO white camillia so bad. but i already have 2 gpb, one rose masquite that i havent even tried yet and 1 island naturals that im almost finished with but i didnt see much special about that one. i freaking love the gpb though. im thinking about trying the ones with peppermint and i think it had ylang ylang in it too.


----------



## Charz

^^^ I got....

MUFE Matte Foundation
MUFE Hi Def Finishing Powder
MUFE Sculpting Kit
Tweezerman Pumice Stone
Korres 24 hour moisturizer with spf 6
A replacement head for my Clarisonic
Some birch sticks for my nails
Sephora Brush cleanser
Sephora Brush shampoo
Sephora Nail Polish Remover
Clinique take the day off cleansing balm.


----------



## Aggie

chebaby said:


> i co washed my braids today and OMG co washing in braids is a keeper. the water felt so good on my scalp i almost didnt get out lol. *and i used the jason natural jojoba conditioner T sent to me. it was my first time using a conditioner by jason and i love it.* my braids just curled right up and i moisturized with shea amla and coconut oil. these braids are now so shiny im so in love and i got a compliment on them as soon as i walked into work
> 
> how are you ladies today?


 
 She sent me one too and I love it oo. I will keep this one along with a few other Jason Natural conditioners in my DC rotation for sure. They are so nice and rich and thick and smells wonderful..


----------



## iNicola

Nice haul Charz...and thanks for the reminder. I've been meaning to stop by Sephora to pick up my birthday gift. I think I have a few more days though.


----------



## Charz

iNicola said:


> Nice haul Charz...and thanks for the reminder. I've been meaning to stop by Sephora to pick up my birthday gift. I think I have a few more days though.



THX!
It ends Nov. 2nd so get over there!


----------



## Shay72

I remembered to bring my Claudie's home today . I will start using the edges gro balm on Sunday and I will try the protein deep condish probably 2 weeks from now because I gotta do a protein treatment and try MHC's reconstructor too.  So much to try and yet so little time .


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Challenge Ladies -- What are Ya'll Doing to Your Hair this weekend? I think I will:
> 
> Clarify with Clarifying Conditioner (or Poo) still haven't decided.
> Follow-Up with Nutrine's Garlic Conditioner
> AO GPB Under Heat Cap 30 Minutes
> Steam Keratase Oleo Relax for about 30-45 minutes (May use AE Garlic) Not Sure.
> Rinse/PC/Leave-In Dry
> 
> Not Looking like I'll use up anything. Maybe another Sample Argan Oil and a Fermodyl if I decide to use it. I may just another Leave-In. Haven't decided.
> 
> Will skip the HOT & the Reconstructor and Just Use GPB Under Heat Cap.


 
Im going to clarify with elucence vol/clar poo, prepoo with coffee butter, conditon with tw herbal conditioner. Dc with butter mix, moisturize with tw mist and jojoba butter and braid my hair. I love my chebaby braids. I will probably not use up anything this weekend.



chebaby said:


> i co washed my braids today and OMG co washing in braids is a keeper. the water felt so good on my scalp i almost didnt get out lol. and i used the jason natural jojoba conditioner T sent to me. it was my first time using a conditioner by jason and i love it. my braids just curled right up and i moisturized with shea amla and coconut oil. these braids are now so shiny im so in love and i got a compliment on them as soon as i walked into work
> 
> how are you ladies today?


 
Hey hun doin good. The water does feel good on the scalp i love it. Especially when washing.



Shay72 said:


> I remembered to bring my Claudie's home today . I will start using the edges gro balm on Sunday and I will try the protein deep condish probably 2 weeks from now because I gotta do a protein treatment and try MHC's reconstructor too. So much to try and yet so little time .


 
Let us know how you like it. That claudies did look good.


----------



## iNicola

I might as well clarify too. It's been....checking siggy.....28 days since my relaxer. 

Clarify with Patene Purity
Poo with CON (I stopped using HE Hydralicious poo...I got bored and it took forever to finish. When did that become a bad thing? )
YTCu Condish
Steam DC with AO White Camellia or YTCa Mask
PC/Leave-In
Most likely roller set (still practicing)


----------



## chebaby

Aggie said:


> She sent me one too and I love it oo. I will keep this one along with a few other Jason Natural conditioners in my DC rotation for sure. They are so nice and rich and thick and smells wonderful..


 yeeeesssssss!
i love the smell of it. its like a nice clean fresh smell. i can still smell it my hair since i didnt use a strong smelling oil like cocasta. and i was surprised at how thick it was.


----------



## Brownie518

Charzboss said:


> I just placed my 4th order........lol.
> 
> Was the Hairveda Spritz better then the Shescentit Moisture Mist?



4TH!! Nice!!! I only placed two but I got a lot of stuff. 

I like the Moisture Mist better than the Hairveda, which I use on my body after every shower. I looooooove it on my skin!!! It works nice on my hair, also, but I prefer the Mist. I tried to order the Hairveda Spritz but it was sold out!!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> 4TH!! Nice!!! I only placed two but I got a lot of stuff.
> 
> *I like the Moisture Mist better than the Hairveda, which I use on my body after every shower. I looooooove it on my skin!!!* It works nice on my hair, also, but I prefer the Mist. I tried to order the Hairveda Spritz but it was sold out!!


 
You use it on your skin? I never thought to do that. I know the oyin juices can be used on the skin. Hmm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *You know I was thinking about that girl showing her pj closet too and I was thinking "That's all you got? If you only knew."*


 

Girl, So did I  So, I didn't say nuffin'erplexed  

IA'd with Che:  Uhhh....that was "me" the first week!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I had a going away party for Carol's Daughter stuff last night. They gone and won't ever be coming back.


 
Girl, I threw Her & Her "Daughter"  A Big Bon Voyage Party too!  
And a: _Good Bye, Good Riddance After Party_.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Girl, I threw Her & Her "Daughter*" A Big Bon Voyage Party too!
> And a: _Good Bye, Good Riddance After Party_.


 
Lmao


----------



## mkd

As soon as I  wash out this cassia, I am going to DC with AOWC and try to twist and curl.  Wish me luck please


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> As soon as I wash out this cassia, I am going to DC with AOWC and try to twist and curl. Wish me luck please


 
Aww.....You Got it mkd!  You'll do good. 

If you need help, you got alot of Ladies in this Thread that are Experts in Twisting.

Right Ladies??????    Uhhh....Ladies.....

_*just make sure you use the right products mkd so you can get some good results*_


----------



## chebaby

i just purchased the hairveda whipped gelly(i know i said no more from her but i love this stuff and ran out forever ago) and shescentit seyani butter(my relaxed hair it didnt do much for but im hoping that will change for my natural hair)
its ok though because i used up two conditioners this week and am giving away 2 vatika frostings. im alos on my last leg for ojon mist.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Aww.....You Got it mkd! You'll do good.
> 
> If you need help, you got alot of Ladies in this Thread that are Experts in Twisting.
> 
> Right Ladies??????   Uhhh....Ladies.....
> 
> _*just make sure you use the right products mkd so you can get some good results*_


 
Thanks T.  This will be my 4th time trying it and I never really like the results.  I am hoping this time its better!


----------



## mkd

Che, you just reminded me that I have like half a jar of seyani butter left.  I think I like the Gillian butter better.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> i just purchased the hairveda whipped gelly(i know i said no more from her but i love this stuff and ran out forever ago) and shescentit seyani butter(my relaxed hair it didnt do much for but im hoping that will change for my natural hair)
> its ok though because i used up two conditioners this week and am giving away 2 vatika frostings. im alos on my last leg for ojon mist.


 
That ojon mist has been holding on for dear life .  Goodness .


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> That ojon mist has been holding on for dear life . Goodness .


 yeeeeesssss girl it will not be finished lol. i mean i love this stuff but dayum lol. that last drop is holding on for dear life


----------



## Shay72

Okay so the MHC Molasses Hydrating Deep Condish is a no go for me.  I slept in it overnight and it was a drip, dripping mess.  I haven't even steamed yet.  I can not tolerate that.  I don't care how soft it may make my hair feel.  Sitri and YTC never does this.  Here's hoping I like her Honey & Horsetail Reconstructor. I'm not really into buying one product from a   vendor unless I order her stuff from Curlmart with another brand I like.  We'll see.

ETA--I don' t like the smell either . It does go on easily and a little bit goes a long way.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Okay so the MHC Molasses Hydrating Deep Condish is a no go for me. I slept in it overnight and it was a drip, dripping mess. I haven't even steamed yet. I can not tolerate that. I don't care how soft it may make my hair feel. Sitri and YTC never does this. Here's hoping I like her Honey & Horsetail Reconstructor. I'm not really into buying one product from a vendor unless I order her stuff from Curlmart with another brand I like. We'll see.
> 
> ETA--I don' t like the smell either . It does go on easily and a little bit goes a long way.


 
Sorry it didn't work out for you. I don't like nothing dripping either, i can understand.


----------



## Americka

I finished my first jar of Vatika Frosting on Thursday (thanks again, Charz) and I _*FINALLY*_ finished off a 20 oz jar of conditioner "remix" - a bunch of conditioners I didn't really like, so I used them as a prepoo. I also finished a bottle of NTM Silk Touch on Thursday as well.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> You use it on your skin? I never thought to do that. I know the oyin juices can be used on the skin. Hmm.



We had some really cold, windy days here not too long ago and I had some itchy spots that I get in the winter. I usually have some spray oil but I decided to try the Hydrasilica. Now, I can't do without it!! My skin feels so good. I use it after every shower.


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> I finished my first jar of Vatika Frosting on Thursday (thanks again, Charz) and I _*FINALLY*_ finished off a 20 oz jar of conditioner "remix" - a bunch of conditioners I didn't really like, so I used them as a prepoo. I also finished a bottle of NTM Silk Touch on Thursday as well.


 
Good job americka, are you going to repurchase some vatika frosting? I think its still $5.00.



Brownie518 said:


> We had some really cold, windy days here not too long ago and I had some itchy spots that I get in the winter. I usually have some spray oil but I decided to try the Hydrasilica. Now, I can't do without it!! My skin feels so good. I use it after every shower.


 
Does the hydrasilica have a smell that lasts? And do you just use it for moisture for your body or like a body spray also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> We had some really cold, windy days here not too long ago and I had some itchy spots that I get in the winter. I usually have some spray oil but I decided to try the Hydrasilica. Now, I can't do without it!! My skin feels so good. I use it after every shower.


 
B! (and others) How do you like it for the Hair?  And how are you using it?

_*hmf..may have to add to the list if ya'll like it that much*_

_Will read back through thread._


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> Good job americka, are you going to repurchase some vatika frosting? I think its still $5.00.



I just opened my second jar and I have two more, but I will probably order more since it is on sale. The NTM is also on sale at CVS, so I will try to get more today. Those two are definite staples!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Good Morning Ladies:  I didn't do my hair last night.erplexed  

I had a stressful afternoon and was just too worn out.  So I applied Vatika Frosting throughout and Slept in Plastic Cap & Prettywrap. 

Ya'll know I musta' been Jacked Up, because I _hate sleeping with stuff in my hair_ like that.

Anyway, washed it out this a.m. Clarified with Avalon Lemon, Shea and Babbasu Oil Clarifying _Shampoo_, Co-Washed then in the Nutrine Garlic Conditioner.  It felt really good to Clarify, and the Nutrine really Grabbed.

Thanks Again Shay for mentioning Clarifying.  I am Sooooo Glad I did it. 

Now I am under my Heat Cap in AO GBP.  Will do that for about 30-45 minutes.  DC with Steamer using Keratase Oleo Relax.  PC, Leave-In & Dry.  Doubtful if I use up anything today, but I will keep My Eye on the Prize.  

Managable Stash in 2010.


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> Look ya'll I have been hair lazy this week. Just been moisturizing and sealing. I get like this every now & then. I will probably do my hair on Saturday. I felt I couldn't go that long without detangling so I did detangle on dry hair last night. Well it had been loaded up with Hairveda's Hydrasilica Spritz that morning and then I spritzed each section again. I know  overkill. Anyways it was the easiest detangle ever. Comb just glided through and lost minimal hair. I'm still on the fence about the hydrasilica because I feel like it coats my hair. It's not sticky or gummy but it seems like there is some oil in there but I can't find any oil listed on the label. It keeps my hair moisturized throughout the day and I feel like I get a bit of shine with it too. IDK this may not be for everyone but I think I will most likely stick with it.


 
This is what I said about Hydrasilica before.  The last few times I have used it I didn't feel that coated feeling as much.  Maybe me and my hair needed to get used to it. I like it alot.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Morning Ladies: I didn't do my hair last night.erplexed
> 
> I had a stressful afternoon and was just too worn out. So I applied Vatika Frosting throughout and Slept in Plastic Cap & Prettywrap.
> 
> Ya'll know I musta' been Jacked Up, because I _hate sleeping with stuff in my hair_ like that.
> 
> Anyway, washed it out this a.m. Clarified with Avalon Lemon, Shea and Babbasu Oil Clarifying _Shampoo_, Co-Washed then in the Nutrine Garlic Conditioner. It felt really good to Clarify, and the Nutrine really Grabbed.
> 
> Thanks Again Shay for mentioning Clarifying. I am Sooooo Glad I did it.
> 
> Now I am under my Heat Cap in AO GBP. Will do that for about 30-45 minutes. DC with Steamer using Keratase Oleo Relax. PC, Leave-In & Dry. Doubtful if I use up anything today, but I will keep My Eye on the Prize.
> 
> Managable Stash in 2010.


 
I was just thinking T slept with product in her hair . You're welcome about the clarifying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> This is what I said about Hydrasilica before. The last few times I have used it I didn't feel that coated feeling as much. Maybe me and my hair needed to get used to it. I like it alot.


 
Thanks Girl, for the Re-post.  I will throw it in the Cart.  I had looked at it before, but couldn't decide if it was something I would be interested in.  And that Paranu (sp) Green Tea Conditioner.  I know Charz said it Stank smelled like "Paint" (which I don't have a real problem with smellsespecially if it's "working) and she didn't like it, but I read where alot of other women said they actually like it (so still unsure on that one).



Shay72 said:


> *I was just thinking T slept with product in her hair* . _You're welcome about the clarifying._


 
Girl, I was "Salty" but it couldn't be helped. I read one post where this Girl said she DC'd & Baggyed for like 7 days.  Moldy Hair

Loved Clarifying.  May go back to doing it monthly.  When I was phony-bunning I did it at least twice a month to remove all that Gel, Serum etc....Love how products work afterwards.  May do it monthly to rid myself of all the oils, butters, spritzes, sprays.....

_*i notice that green tea conditioner is no longer on the hairveda site.  scratch that*_


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Girl, for the Re-post. I will throw it in the Cart. I had looked at it before, but couldn't decide if it was something I would be interested in. And that Paranu (sp) Green Tea Conditioner. I know Charz said it Stank smelled like "Paint" (which I don't have a real problem with smellsespecially if it's "working) and she didn't like it, but I read where alot of other women said they actually like it (so still unsure on that one).
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, I was "Salty" but it couldn't be helped. I read one post where this Girl said she DC'd & Baggyed for like 7 days. Moldy Hair
> 
> Loved Clarifying. May go back to doing it monthly. When I was phony-bunning I did it at least twice a month to remove all that Gel, Serum etc....Love how products work afterwards. May do it monthly to rid myself of all the oils, butters, spritzes, sprays.....
> 
> _*i notice that green tea conditioner is no longer on the hairveda site. scratch that*_


 
I know it's hard to keep up with all this stuff we talk about on here but the Green Tea Conditioner is from Afroveda.  I was thinking about trying it too.  What works for one my not work for another.  Also I saw one person used it as a dc rather than a cowash condish.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Does the hydrasilica have a smell that lasts? And do you just use it for moisture for your body or like a body spray also.



The scent is not as long lasting as a regular body spray. It's nice and very light. I just use it for moisture.



IDareT'sHair said:


> B! (and others) How do you like it for the Hair?  And how are you using it?
> 
> _*hmf..may have to add to the list if ya'll like it that much*_
> 
> _Will read back through thread._



It actually works good on my hair, too. I don't use it regularly on my hair, though. Only because I love the shescentit Moisture Mist so much.


----------



## Shay72

I had already made the decision about the MHC Molasses Deep Hydrating condish but when I washed it out that put the nail in the coffin.  My hair felt like it hadn't been dc'd at all and this was after it had been in my hair all night and steaming .

I want to try Jessicurl's Weekly Deep Treatment (WDT).  I hear it is pretty good.  I also like that if I fall in love with it I can order it by the gallon .


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I had already made the decision about the MHC Molasses Deep Hydrating condish but when I washed it out that put the nail in the coffin. My hair felt like it hadn't been dc'd at all and this was after it had been in my hair all night and steaming .
> 
> I want to try Jessicurl's Weekly Deep Treatment (WDT). I hear it is pretty good. I also like that if I fall in love with it I can order it by the gallon .


 
You'd think that the molasses would help it. Ive heard ladies using regular molasses with really good results. Molasses and coconut milk.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> You'd think that the molasses would help it. Ive heard ladies using regular molasses with really good results. Molasses and coconut milk.


 
You would think.  My hair has thickened up significantly over the past year.  It had thinned out due to self relaxing for years.  Every bad thing you weren't supposed to do when self relaxing...I did .  So because my hair has gotten thicker (I've broken 4 hair clips and a barrette this week) it is most likely harder to condition & moisturize my hair.  That's why I'm on a hunt.  There will be no setbacks here .  I'm thinking of trying Curl Junkie products too.  Honey Fig & Curlmart will be the end of me .  I looove having all those different products in one place to cut down on shipping.

I used up Aussie Moist, Qhemet's Cocoa Detangling Ghee, and the Molasses Condish.  I would buy Aussie Moist in a pinch because it is an awesome condish but not natural. So only if I have too.  Of course no to the Molasses Condish.  I will repurchase the detangling ghee at some point.  Maybe during Qhemet's BF sale.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> The scent is not as long lasting as a regular body spray. It's nice and very light. I just use it for moisture.


 
Thank you ms. b i had already placed my order for vatika frosting and soap bars for my skin, they should be here next week, So i will wait until i order again from there to get some hydrasilica spritz. That would be something for me to use in the mornings after my shower when im running late.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> You would think. My hair has thickened up significantly over the past year. It had thinned out due to self relaxing for years. Every bad thing you weren't supposed to do when self relaxing...I did . So because my hair has gotten thicker (I've broken 4 hair clips and a barrette this week) it is most likely harder to condition & moisturize my hair. That's why I'm on a hunt. There will be no setbacks here . I'm thinking of trying Curl Junkie products too. Honey Fig & Curlmart will be the end of me . I looove having all those different products in one place to cut down on shipping.


 
Your hair will thicken up more as you get longer into your transition. How long have you stretched for before? The new growth will take over, so having thick conditoners and dc's will make your hair more managable as you get further along in your journey. I wish curlmart sold tw products and natural butters i would be in heaven. 1 stop shopping, they already have elucence.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Your hair will thicken up more as you get longer into your transition. How long have you stretched for before? The new growth will take over, so having thick conditoners and dc's will make your hair more managable as you get further along in your journey. I wish curlmart sold tw products and natural butters i would be in heaven. 1 stop shopping, they already have elucence.


 
The longest I've stretched before is 6 months that's why I am getting my arsenal ready.  I already placed my Honey Fig order.  Dayum the shipping is steep . I decided not to get the Curl Junkie bc it is pointless and a waste of money IMO to try a dc that only comes in a 8 oz container because I would constantly be restocking.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> You'd think that the molasses would help it. Ive heard ladies using regular molasses with really good results. Molasses and coconut milk.


 
I forgot to mention my hair does love coconut milk.  I cowash with it.  I'm thinking of possibly trying out coconut cream concentrate too. I also just got this recipe for doing an amla treatment that uses coconut milk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I know it's hard to keep up with all this stuff we talk about on here but the *Green Tea Conditioner is from Afroveda.* I was thinking about trying it too. What works for one my not work for another. Also I saw one person used it as a dc rather than a cowash condish.


 
Ooopss!  You're right!  Thanks Girl.  Too many Products....So little time....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You'd think that the molasses would help it. Ive heard ladies using regular molasses with really good results. Molasses and coconut milk.


 
Yes, In My Mix-Master Dayz I used both of these.  However...ummm...not together.  

And they both do work very well.

Shay, I say go ahead and get the Coconut Cream Concentrate especially since you like the milk.  It's very nice as well. Very moisturizing.

_*looks at several cans of milk & concentrate in kitchen cabinet for next wash day*_


----------



## Charz

Do you think that Curl Mart will have a significant black friday sale?


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Do you think that Curl Mart will have a significant black friday sale?


 
I don't know charz, i think the most i have ever seen them give off is 20% unless i missed something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I don't know charz, i think the most i have ever seen them give off is 20% unless i missed something.


 
If they do, I may try the Eulcence Clarifying Shampoo. 

I probably spelled that wrong, but ya'll know what I'm talkin' 'bout.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *If they do, I may try the Eulcence Clarifying Shampoo.*
> 
> I probably spelled that wrong, but ya'll know what I'm talkin' 'bout.


 
I think that you will like it. Its not harsh or stripping at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I think that you will like it. Its not harsh or stripping at all.


 
I will most definitely put this on my list should Curlmart offer a Sale during BF or _before_.

If not, I can roll with what I already have in my Stash.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> I don't know charz, i think the most i have ever seen them give off is 20% unless i missed something.



Last year it was 10% erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Last year it was *10%* erplexed


 

 !!!! I guess it's better than 5


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> *Last year it was 10% *erplexed


 
That's nothing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> That's nothing.


 
Well...............


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well...............


 
What? They could at least have free shipping, i know they have flat rate sometimes. I never buy enough stuff from there for 10% off to make me dance with joy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> What? They could at least have free shipping, i know they have flat rate sometimes. I never buy enough stuff from there for 10% off to make me dance with joy.


 
IK Girl.  Truthfully, _Afroveda_ only had 5%. 

So, I'm just saying, 10......


----------



## chebaby

Chello ladies 
today I went to the senbeb stor to get some qhemet. They only had the honey balm, gee and the heavy cream. I already have the heavy cream and my honey balm and gee on the way. I didn't want to walk out empty handed so I got the gee and some natures blessings pomade which smells like grease lol but has great ingredients.


----------



## La Colocha

I have not started my hair yet and im addicted to etsy.  We need soap to wash with right?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> Chello ladies
> today I went to the senbeb stor to get some qhemet. They only had the honey balm, gee and the heavy cream. I already have the heavy cream and my honey balm and gee on the way. I didn't want to walk out empty handed so I got the gee and some natures blessings pomade which smells like grease lol but has great ingredients.


 
Hi chebaby your lucky to have a store near you that carries good products. What else do they have in there?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> Chello ladies
> today I went to the senbeb stor to get some qhemet. They only had the honey balm, gee and the heavy cream. I already have the heavy cream and my honey balm and gee on the way. I didn't want to walk out empty handed so I got the gee and some natures blessings pomade which smells like grease lol but has great ingredients.


 
*Chello* to You Ms. CheJunkie  Thanks for the "report" On Qhemet.  Wish I coulda' been there. 

That woulda' been _not a pretty site_ with boff of us up in there.  And add La Colocha + Brownie + Shay + Charz + Aggie + iNicola + mkd + Cherpik +msa +WnS+Pana+CBfly+redcouverte = Massive Empty Shelves.  

I love that Gee & the OHHB.  (thanks to da' pusha CBoss).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I have not started my hair yet and *im addicted to etsy*.  We need soap to wash with right?


 
I tried to go into esty once and couldn't manipulate the site.  Couldn't figure out what I was doing wrong.erplexed  So, I gave up


----------



## fattyfatfat

I received my sitrinillah and whipped clouds sample! I havent tried the sitrinillah yet but I tried the whipped clouds and....I dont like it


----------



## Shay72

washnset said:


> I received my sitrinillah and whipped clouds sample! I havent tried the sitrinillah yet but I tried the whipped clouds and....I dont like it


 
Honestly I have not heard many that say they like whipped clouds. I have the prior version whipped shealoe mousse and I am using it on my skin.


----------



## mkd

T, I think you'll like the Elucence too!

I think my twist and curl came out cute but I haven't gotten any compliments so I am not sure.


----------



## chebaby

I started to try the whipped clouds but like T said I haven't heard much good about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> I started to try the whipped clouds *but like T said I haven't heard much good about it.*


 
Uhh...that was Shay. 

But IA!  I send my friend some that lives in PA and she didn't like but she loved the CoCosta Oil.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I tried to go into esty once and couldn't manipulate the site. Couldn't figure out what I was doing wrong.erplexed So, I gave up


 
Girl and you don't want to learn how. Don't trade one addiction for another like someone else her name starts with an L. Its easy to figure out if you want to browse pm me and ill teach you.



washnset said:


> I received my sitrinillah and whipped clouds sample! I havent tried the sitrinillah yet but I tried the whipped clouds and....I dont like it


 
Did you use it on wet or dry hair. I saw some reviews where they like it on dry hair. I think it has some form of protein, it made some peoples hair hard. If all else fails you can use it as a body butter.



mkd said:


> T, I think you'll like the Elucence too!
> 
> I think my twist and curl came out cute but I haven't gotten any compliments so I am not sure.


 
Sometimes people are too shy to speak. If you like it that is all that matters im sure its pretty.


----------



## chebaby

La, they had big ole bottles of alevera gel that I was tempted to get. They had black soap, Shea butter, some natural oasis oil and a few other random stuff.

T, I started to get more qhemet to see of others wanted some but I know yall ready and waiting on the sale. We would of tore that place up if you went lol. I really wanted the brbc but he said they don't get that


----------



## fattyfatfat

did you say Cocasta Oil?!!! Thats my ish!!!! I LOVE it! I purchased another one last week!




IDareT'sHair said:


> Uhh...that was Shay.
> 
> But IA! I send my friend some that lives in PA and she didn't like but she loved the *CoCosta Oil*.


----------



## chebaby

Oh lol. Sorry T. I'm on my phone so I only see what I wanna see sometimes lol


----------



## fattyfatfat

I tried it on dry hair. I'll just put it in my SO's hair.




La Colocha said:


> Did you use it on wet or dry hair. I saw some reviews where they like it on dry hair. I think it has some form of protein, it made some peoples hair hard. If all else fails you can use it as a body butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> Oh lol. Sorry T. I'm on my phone so I only see what I wanna see sometimes lol


 

Okay....How Cute was your Hair Looking today? 

You always update us on how Cute/Fly Your Hair is Looking.........


----------



## Charz

These are the ish! I got 6 packs! They are the best ponytail holders! No broken hairs when taking it off!


----------



## Charz

Hee hee, I got my free samples of what was offered in the sellers forum. Hee Hee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl and you don't want to learn how.* Don't trade one addiction for another like someone else her name starts with an L. Its easy to figure out if you want to browse pm me and ill teach you*.
> 
> *Sometimes people are too shy to speak. If you like it that is all that matters im sure its pretty.*


 
Uh No Thank You Pusha........But Maybe in 2010.

To the 2nd Bolded:  IA.  I'm Sure they Look Lovely.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> I tried to go into esty once and couldn't manipulate the site.  Couldn't figure out what I was doing wrong.erplexed  So, I gave up



Your lucky, don't let anyone tell you how....its like pandora's box!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Hee hee, I got my free samples of what was offered in the sellers forum. Hee Hee.


 
Chile, What was Offered?  Don't Hold Back!erplexed


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Chello* to You Ms. CheJunkie  Thanks for the "report" On Qhemet.  Wish I coulda' been there.
> 
> That woulda' been _not a pretty site_ with boff of us up in there.  And add La Colocha + Brownie + Shay + Charz + Aggie + iNicola + mkd + Cherpik +msa +WnS+Pana+CBfly+redcouverte = Massive Empty Shelves.
> 
> I love that Gee & the OHHB.  (thanks to da' pusha CBoss).



Girl, I'm surprised Che found any products there. Last time I was there I cleaned them out!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile, What was Offered?  Don't Hold Back!erplexed




http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9228854#post9228854


----------



## fattyfatfat

ayurvedic samples. I requested my samples yesterday.




IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile, What was Offered? Don't Hold Back!erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Girl, I'm surprised Che found any products there. *Last time I was there I cleaned them out!*


 
Hmp. Hmp. Hmp.  You Busted!  You Better Be Using Up Stuff!


----------



## Charz

washnset said:


> ayurvedic samples. I requested my samples yesterday.



Yeah, they are located in MD so thats why I got them so fast!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. Hmp. Hmp.  You Busted!  You Better Be Using Up Stuff!




 No products since the 6th!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> No products since the 6th!


 
Oh Yeah.....I forgot about that....

But You sure made up for it!

Thanks for that Link. You Snooze. You Lose. 

I never go into that Forum. Oh Well.


----------



## fattyfatfat

thats good!! my sample should come next week!




Charzboss said:


> Yeah, they are located in MD so thats why I got them so fast!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> ayurvedic samples. I requested my samples yesterday.


 
WAIT...........If you Just requested yours yesterday....maybe there's still time.

_*goes back to the link to look again*_

_Thanks Ladies.........._


----------



## Shay72

I just requested mine.  Now that I see someone got theirs I feel comfortable giving out my info.  In case ya'll didn't know I'm a bit paranoid.  Also just today I noticed that the screen name  is brown which indicates a seller on the board.  I feel better now.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh No Thank You Pusha........But Maybe in 2010.
> 
> To the 2nd Bolded: IA. I'm Sure they Look Lovely.


 
Girl hursh its just a little soap. 



Charzboss said:


> Your lucky, don't let anyone tell you how....its like pandora's box!


 
Who you tellin



IDareT'sHair said:


> WAIT...........If you Just requested yours yesterday....maybe there's still time.
> 
> _*goes back to the link to look again*_
> 
> _Thanks Ladies.........._


 
 mmm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> _*Girl hursh its just a little soap.*_


 
That How all Addictions Start, My Friend.  

First, _It's_ _a Little "Soap" _and then _It's a Little "Shower Gel"_ and then it's *BUBBLE BATH*

No Thank You!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> That How all Addictions Start, My Friend.
> 
> First, _It's_ _a Little "Soap" _and then _It's a Little "Shower Gel"_ and then it's *BUBBLE BATH*
> 
> No Thank You!


 
I like shower gel too but there is nothing like a pretty, good smelling, moisturizing, bar of soap handmade with care.


----------



## chebaby

Hahaha T. Ya know what? I noticed the more I co wash these braids the better they look. They curl and shrink up but stay sloop soft. I used the Jason to co wash today again.

The nature blessing grease smell is so greasy I'm getting the worst headache right now


----------



## fattyfatfat

where are you getting the soaps from?




La Colocha said:


> I like shower gel too but there is nothing like a pretty, good smelling, moisturizing, bar of soap handmade with care.


----------



## chebaby

Those hairvedas soaps do look good but nope lmao


----------



## Shay72

Curlmart Discount Code:
Good through 11/2
Code: BOO
15% off
Excludes kits, collections, Curly Cocktails, Wen, and Kinky Kurly

OR

Free shipping when order $60 worth of products
Code:  FREESHIP60


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> where are you getting the soaps from?


 
I got some from hairveda and i also got some on etsy from a lady on the east coast. I have to find her store link. I have never ordered from her before so i won't say too much about it until i recieve and use the soaps. Im also eyeing karess krafters soap on etsy also but i keep filling up and emptying my cart.

Eta- here is her link http://www.etsy.com/shop/HeartJCreations like i said before i have never ordered from her before so i have no info about this place. Im the guinea pig.


----------



## La Colocha

Im finally doing my prepoo with coffee butter and hibiscus oil from afroveda. Ill leave it on for a while and then start my wash later on. Im hoping my jojoba butter and tw mist will be gone by next week. Slow goin with the tw mist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Curlmart Discount Code:
> Good through 11/2
> Code: BOO
> 15% off
> Excludes kits, collections, Curly Cocktails, Wen, and Kinky Kurly
> 
> OR
> 
> Free shipping when order $60 worth of products
> Code: FREESHIP60


 
Got My Clarifying Poo!  Good Looking Out Shay!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Got My Clarifying Poo! Good Looking Out Shay!


 
Keep us posted when you get to use it. I love that poo. Elucence makes some very good products. The ph of the clarifying poo is 4.5-5.5 . I think all the bottles have the ph listing. Looking at this bottle i might need some mo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Keep us posted when you get to use it. I love that poo. Elucence makes some very good products. The ph of the clarifying poo is 4.5-5.5 . I think all the bottles have the ph listing. Looking at this bottle i might need some mo.


 
It was only $6.00 and with the discount.....So, Naturally, I got 2


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> It was only $6.00 and with the discount.....So,* Naturally, I got 2*


 
This is how we do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *This is how we do*.


 
IK Girl.

Hmp. Hmp. Hmp.   Sad.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK Girl.
> 
> Hmp. Hmp. Hmp.  Sad.


 
 Thank you shay and t, i saw on there also for the elucence lovers if you buy 2 liters of any elucence products you get a free 10oz mbc included in your order.


----------



## mkd

I think Imma have to  get some elucence MD condish while its on sale


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I think Imma have to get some elucence MD condish while its on sale


 
oke:


----------



## chebaby

ladies i came home to one of my afroveda orders 
it was the cocolatte which smells so darn good i cant stop smelling the jar, and the totally twisted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ladies i came home to one of my afroveda orders
> it was the cocolatte which smells so darn good i cant stop smelling the jar, and the totally twisted.


 
You've used both of them before right Che?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ladies i came home to one of my afroveda orders
> it was the cocolatte which smells so darn good i cant stop smelling the jar, and the totally twisted.


 
Don't you just love getting boxes christmas in october.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> It was only $6.00 and with the discount.....So, Naturally, I got 2


 
Terri, the better deal would have been the litre size for $12. I think I might get the litre sizes of the clarifying poo and the acidifying poo. I still have over half a bottle of the Moisture Benefits Shampoo so I will not be needing that one yet. I don't need them yet, but I want them.

I believe like La said that they have a deal on ordering the litre sizes of any 2 Elucence product, you get a 10oz bottle of the EMB conditioner free automatically in your cart until November 1st or 2nd.


----------



## La Colocha

I think i will leave my prepoo in overnight. Im just so lazy on the weekends. My braids are still holding up pretty good. I could go another week without re doing them but i need to detangle my shed hair. My butters are working out well for me, i love them. I wish winter would hurry up and come so i can put my products to the test. Its been cold but not that 45 below that can dry up some hair cold.


----------



## La Colocha

Aggie said:


> Terri, the better deal would have been the litre size for $12. I think I might get the litre sizes of the clarifying poo and the acidifying poo. I still have over half a bottle of the Moisture Benefits Shampoo so I will not be needing that one yet. I don't need them yet, but I want them.
> 
> *I believe like La said that they have a deal on ordering the litre sizes of any 2 Elucence product, you get a 10oz bottle of the EMB conditioner free automatically in your cart until November 1st or 2nd*.


 
That's right aggie but i don't know when it ends, its under october deals. The free conditoner won't show up in your cart. They automatically send it with your liters. It said you didn't have to do anything extra like enter a code or anything.


----------



## La Colocha

Is anyones computer acting weird? Me and aggie just posted but its gone.


----------



## La Colocha

Am i trippin


----------



## Aggie

La Colocha said:


> Is anyones computer acting weird? Me and aggie just posted but its gone.


 
Mine has been acting up for about 2 hours or more now. It slowed down almost to a halt and wouldn't pick up speed for a loooong time. I walked away from it for a while hoping it would normalize againerplexed.


----------



## chebaby

yes T, i have used both of those butters before. i had samples. one of my braids was a little loose so i redid it with the cocolatte and i liked it, i think thats what i will use for my next set of braids. i also think for  the most part this winter i will be in braids and will only do twists if i use jc twist and lock, sweet hair pudding or curls whipped cream.


----------



## La Colocha

Aggie said:


> Mine has been acting up for about 2 hours or more now. It slowed down almost to a halt and wouldn't pick up speed for a loooong time. I walked away from it for a while hoping it would normalize againerplexed.


 
Ok, good i thought it was just me, I tried to post 5 times and it wouldn't post. Mine was acting really slow for a minute also.


Good morning ladies, im up early today, washed with elucence clarify shampoo and conditoned with mbc. Im dcing now with a butter mix and will rinse out later. I should get dressed and go into work, tell them i missed them so much i just had to come in on my day off yeah right. Anyway im going to braid with tw mist and jojoba butter and use african healing oil on my scalp. I took advantage of the elucence sale yesterday. That was just too good of a deal to pass up, curlmart hasn't carried the liters for a minute so i got 1 liter of clarifying shampoo, 1 liter of moisture benefits poo and 1 liter of mbc plus i will get the free mbc all for 45.40 with shipping included. I could not beat that with a stick. Thank you shay and t again. I have to go check but i think the elucence is cheaper at curlmart than pleasant image. And they ship faster. Im happy with this purchase.

Eta- The elucence on pleasant image was the same price for the liters and the mbc liter was 3 bucks less. But with the % off and free 10oz mbc from curlmart i still got a really good deal.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Got My Clarifying Poo! Good Looking Out Shay!


 


La Colocha said:


> Thank you shay and t, i saw on there also for the elucence lovers if you buy 2 liters of any elucence products you get a free 10oz mbc included in your order.


 
I thought it was funny that ya'll were talking about a sale at Curlmart and I checked my e-mail and there was the discount code .  I was like I have got to tell the ladies.

Of course after all that mess I talked my hair air dried really soft after using the Molasses condish.  I still won't repurchase though.  All that dripping was enough to make me wanna hurt somebody so no thank you.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I thought it was funny that ya'll were talking about a sale at Curlmart and I checked my e-mail and there was the discount code . I was like I have got to tell the ladies.
> 
> Of course after all that mess I talked my hair air dried really soft after using the Molasses condish. I still won't repurchase though. All that dripping was enough to make me wanna hurt somebody so no thank you.


 
Thanks again shay, good lookin out. Do you have any of the molasses conditioner left? Or was it just a sample.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Thanks again shay, good lookin out. Do you have any of the molasses conditioner left? Or was it just a sample.


 
It's gone.  It was 4 oz but it's like the smallest 4 oz I've ever seen.  My hair budget as always is heavily spent on condishes, deep condishes, and moisturizers cuz I use a lot.

Oh yeah, I posted it as a hit in the hits & misses thread that the Komaza Shea Butter Hair Lotion is a hit.  I loooove  the smell, consistency, and it keeps my hair moisturized.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> It's gone. *It was 4 oz but it's like the smallest 4 oz I've ever seen. *My hair budget as always is heavily spent on condishes, deep condishes, and moisturizers cuz I use a lot.
> 
> Oh yeah, I posted it as a hit in the hits & misses thread that the Komaza Shea Butter Hair Lotion is a hit. I loooove  the smell, consistency, and it keeps my hair moisturized.


 
Yes it depends on what vendor they use. I have seen some 4oz jars look big. And then some that look like 2oz jars. Im glad the komaza worked out for you, are you going to repurchase on black friday?


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Yes it depends on what vendor they use. I have seen some 4oz jars look big. And then some that look like 2oz jars. Im glad the komaza worked out for you, are you going to repurchase on black friday?


 
I will repurchase but probably not on BF because I have a ton of WBC and I wanna get my stock down.  I have restarted my BF list a million times .  I think I will focus on stylers, spray moisturizers, detanglers, treatments and dc's.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I will repurchase but probably not on BF because I have a ton of WBC and I wanna get my stock down. I have restarted my BF list a million times . I think I will focus on stylers, *spray moisturizers*, detanglers, treatments and dc's.


 
Have you thought about trying the taliah waajid protective mist bodifier oke: . Or the komaza califa spray moisturizer?


----------



## La Colocha

I can't wait until i can put my hair in a braided bun. I can put some back now but they look puny.Maybe in a year or 2 or 3.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Have you thought about trying the taliah waajid protective mist bodifier oke: . Or the komaza califa spray moisturizer?


 
I was wondering when this question was coming . Maybe I will try the komaza I just don't want to branch out too much and have a million people to order from again.  I already order from Komaza.


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone
i think i need another three drawer binerplexed
but i dont have anywhere to put it. oh well i will figure something out. im off to find something to eat lol.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I was wondering when this question was coming . Maybe I will try the komaza I just don't want to branch out too much and have a million people to order from again. I already order from Komaza.


 
If you live by chebaby she can tell you where she found hers. In the bss. You can get it on the ground.



chebaby said:


> hello everyone
> i think i need another three drawer binerplexed
> but i dont have anywhere to put it. oh well i will figure something out. im off to find something to eat lol.


 
I don't know how your bathroom is made but i put mine in the corner under a towel holder. Or you can get individual draws and put them under your bed or by the night stand.


----------



## chebaby

yea putting them under the bed is a good idea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I got my Flat-Iron in the Car to return to Folica tomorrow. 

My skills just aren't that Great.  And I keep wanting to _"Turn Up the Heat"_ to get a better result.  

But it's not the Temperature,or the Iron....it's my Skill-Level and Mastery.  I have been Totally Ruined by Weekly Salon Visits.

Keeping it, right now, makes no sense.erplexed  Because my _technical skills _are sufficiently "lacking." 

Hope I can make it within the time frame to have it credited to my Charge Card.

It's like Giving a 16 year old that just learned to "drive" the _Keys to the Porsche_.erplexed  

Gotta Go!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I got my Flat-Iron in the Car to return to Folica tomorrow.
> 
> My skills just aren't that Great. And I keep wanting to _"Turn Up the Heat"_ to get a better result.
> 
> But it's not the Temperature,or the Iron....it's my Skill-Level and Mastery. I have been Totally Ruined by Weekly Salon Visits.
> 
> Keeping it, right now, makes no sense.erplexed Because my _technical skills _are sufficiently "lacking."
> 
> Hope I can make it within the time frame to have it credited to my Charge Card.
> 
> It's like Giving a 16 year old that just learned to "drive" the _Keys to the Porsche_.erplexed
> 
> Gotta Go!


 
You gotta do what you have to do. Do you have a cheaper one that you can practice on?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You gotta do what you have to do. Do you have a cheaper one that you can practice on?


 
Imma Stick to the Curling Iron for Now.  

I don't really need to be using "too much" Direct Heat right now anyway.erplexed

If I _really_ knew what I was doing.....I would definitely keep it.  

I can always get _a fairly decent_ one for about $100 bucks or less.


----------



## chebaby

flat irons are dangerouse things lol. if you know what you doing then you want to use it 24/7. and if you dont know what you doing you want to keep using it to practice. we just cant when aye?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *flat irons are dangerouse things lol. if you know what you doing then you want to use it 24/7. and if you dont know what you doing you want to keep using it to practice.* we just cant when aye?


 
You're Absolutely right Che. 

Between me "Practicing" and then....Wanting to Crank up the Heat to *Fo-Fiddy*

I had to put that thang down.:burning:


----------



## fattyfatfat

I want to buy a flat iron but I know I will be TOO TEMPTED to flat iron daily. It will be calling and calling me to use it! Im better off without one.

I ended my stretch on Friday. 12 weeks! Im proud of myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> I want to buy a flat iron but I know I will be TOO TEMPTED to flat iron daily. It will be calling and calling me to use it! Im better off without one.
> 
> I ended my stretch on Friday. 12 weeks! Im proud of myself.


 
If I knew how to properly use it and get "good results" I woulda' kept it. 

But I don't.  And Practicing with Heat and the Temptation.......

Great on Your Stretch!  I am Soooooooo Proud of You too!


----------



## fattyfatfat

Thanks. Starting in 2010 I hope to only relax four times a year.

I received my honey child products. the organic shampoo smells like a cleaning solution but the honey bee conditioner smells soooooooooooooooooo good! 




IDareT'sHair said:


> *Great on Your Stretch! I am Soooooooo Proud of You too*!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> Thanks. Starting in 2010 I hope to only relax four times a year.
> 
> I received my honey child products. the organic shampoo smells like a cleaning solution but the honey bee conditioner smells soooooooooooooooooo good!


 
That's My Goal too.  3-4 Times a Year MAX!


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> Thanks. Starting in 2010 I hope to only relax four times a year.
> 
> I received my honey child products. the organic shampoo smells like a cleaning solution but the honey bee conditioner smells soooooooooooooooooo good!


 
Congrats on your stretch, and keep us updated on how you like the mhc products.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I sure will! 




La Colocha said:


> Congrats on your stretch, and keep us updated on how you like the mhc products.


----------



## La Colocha

Updating on what's going to be used up next week. Tw mist, banana brulee and a jojoba butter. The tw mist has about 3 more uses, the banana brulee has about 1 and the jojoba butter has about 2 more uses. Im going to get these used up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Update on Next Week:  I wrote out my Reg yesterday. But May Henna/Indigo (for sure).  

Still unsure if anything else will go down, but everything that is use will get "Closer" that's for sure. 

I may use up my sample of Amla & Heavy Cream (thanks CBoss).  Still trying to decide if I will purchase (at least a sample) very good for dry, thirsty, stretched hair.

Oh, I did use up another bottle of that "teeny tiny" Argan Oil I got as a "sample."

Ya'll Pray, I get this Flat Iron returned and credited.  I am pushing right up to the 30 Return Policy.


----------



## iNicola

Hi everyone!

Welp, looks like I got some reading to do while I DC and dry my roller set. I'm going to wash my hair in a few minutes and I think I'll be finishing one or two products. I'll report back later.

Oh, totally OT, can I share a pic with y'all? I took my DD out for trick or treat yesterday and I thought her costume was very cute. I was surprised but happy that no one else in the neighborhood had the same thing on.  Her hair was corn rowed in a ponytail using the tw lock up gel then put in a bun. I tied a big bow around her bun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

iNicola said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I took my DD out for trick or treat yesterday and I thought her costume was *very cute.* I was surprised but happy that no one else in the neighborhood had the same thing on.  Her hair was corn rowed in a ponytail using the tw lock up gel then put in a bun. I tied a big bow around her bun.


 
Hey Girl:  Glad to See you On!

How Totally Adorable! 

Very Cute Indeed!:littleangThanks for Sharing


----------



## fattyfatfat

are you returning the FHI?




IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Pray, I get this Flat Iron returned and credited. I am pushing right up to the 30 Return Policy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> *are you returning the FHI?*


 
Yep.  I have Zero Flat-Ironing Skills.  It takes Real Mastery.  And all this "practicing" is doing me more _harm than good_.  Perhaps when I get better at it and have something _substantial_ On My Head. 

Like I said in my previous post: _"it's like giving a 16 year old just learning how to drive the keys to the Porsche"_


----------



## fattyfatfat

I want a FHI but....I guess I'll wait until I have more skills too.




IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep. I have Zero Flat-Ironing Skills. It takes Real Mastery. And all this "practicing" is doing me more _harm than good_. Perhaps when I get better at it and have something _substantial_ On My Head.
> 
> Like I said in my previous post: _"it's like giving a 16 year old just learning how to drive the keys to the Porsche"_


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Honestly I have not heard many that say they like whipped clouds. I have the prior version whipped shealoe mousse and I am using it on my skin.


 
Me, too, Shay. I love the Whipped Clounds on my skin. Not my hair, though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> I want a FHI but....I guess I'll wait until I have more skills too.


 
I had the SEDU (which I prolly shoulda' kept) for around $100 bucks & some change.  

That was all that needed to be spent on that, especially with my lack of skills. 

So, at some point, I may revisit it again, definitely when I have more lenght & health.


----------



## Brownie518

washnset said:


> where are you getting the soaps from?


 
 I get mine from Verbena Custom Blends.


----------



## fattyfatfat

me tooooooooooooooooo! 



Brownie518 said:


> I get mine from Verbena Custom Blends.


----------



## Aggie

Sorry to hear you're giving up the FHI iron Terri but you have to do what you have to do and I understand.

Anyway, I finished up a box of amla powder and a box of Kalpi tone powder tonight in an ayurveda rinse I made with Neem and fenugreek seed powders and some Jasmine Oil. 

It is on my hair right now and I am getting ready to rinse it out and add my Joico K-Pak DPR for a few minutes followed up with some Alterna Hemp Hydrate conditioner. I may sleep with it in because I am getting a little tired right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Sorry to hear you're giving up the FHI iron Terri but you have to do what you have to do and I understand.
> 
> Anyway, I finished up a box of amla powder and a box of Kalpi tone powder tonight in an ayurveda rinse I made with Neem and fenugreek seed powders and some Jasmine Oil.
> 
> It is on my hair right now and I am getting ready to rinse it out and add my Joico K-Pak DPR for a few minutes followed up with some Alterna Hemp Hydrate conditioner. I may sleep with it in because I am getting a little tired right now.


 
Yeah Girl! Gotta let it go.

I haven't heard you say "Much" about Your Steamer?????????


----------



## Brownie518

washnset said:


> me tooooooooooooooooo!


 
Aren't they delicious??? I have to place a big order soon, for Christmas. I had taken a shower with the Blueberry Lemon Cream and my family came over and loved how the place smelled. Now, they all want some soaps and frostings and whatnot!!  Which scents do you get???


----------



## chebaby

hello again ladies
i am tempted to co wash or at least wet my hair in the shower but i wont becase i noticed that the braids are starting to wrap around each other and i dont wanna cause tangles or locking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hello again ladies
> i am tempted to co wash or at least wet my hair in the shower but i wont becase i noticed that the braids are starting to wrap around each other and i dont wanna cause tangles or locking.


 
Girl, where you been ALL Evening!  I was talking to you and then you were gone!

Did you eat anything Good?  I'm Hungry


----------



## fattyfatfat

I ordered the BUTTERY CARAMEL TOFFEE MARSHMALLOW WITH A SWEET CHOCOLATE DRIZZLE scrub and the ALL NATURAL SHEA BUTTER FACIAL SOAP- loaded with CARROT SEED OIL, GRAPESEED OIL, AND AVOCADO OIL. The scrub didnt feel scrubby at all but it smelled sooooooooo good! I love the facial soap. I requsted that it be left unscented, but I guess it smells good naturally. I want to get some VCB for family but....I dont think it will make it to them.




Brownie518 said:


> Aren't they delicious??? I have to place a big order soon, for Christmas. I had taken a shower with the Blueberry Lemon Cream and my family came over and loved how the place smelled. Now, they all want some soaps and frostings and whatnot!!  Which scents do you get???


----------



## BrownBetty

I bought 2 bottles of tw mist today and the herbal pre poo.  I am tempted to reup on my elucence but I have enough to last till the end of the year.  I do need more clarifying and moisture poo.  I bought a gallon of the con almost 2 years ago and it is a good time.

I want some more Wen.  I want to try this afroveda stuff.  I do need to get some qhemet biologics, dang my list is growing!


----------



## BrownBetty

Oh and I need some hairveda.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah Girl! Gotta let it go.
> 
> I haven't heard you say "Much" about Your Steamer?????????


 I've used it once since taking down the braids a week agao and I love it a lot. I wil lbe using it again soon but tonight I am too tired to do anything but relax and get ready for bed in a few minutes.


----------



## La Colocha

iNicola said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Welp, looks like I got some reading to do while I DC and dry my roller set. I'm going to wash my hair in a few minutes and I think I'll be finishing one or two products. I'll report back later.
> 
> Oh, totally OT, can I share a pic with y'all? I took my DD out for trick or treat yesterday and I thought her costume was very cute. I was surprised but happy that no one else in the neighborhood had the same thing on.  Her hair was corn rowed in a ponytail using the tw lock up gel then put in a bun. I tied a big bow around her bun.


 
She is so precious inicola, i love her costume, thank you for sharing your angel with us.


----------



## La Colocha

Aggie said:


> Sorry to hear you're giving up the FHI iron Terri but you have to do what you have to do and I understand.
> 
> Anyway, I finished up a box of amla powder and a box of Kalpi tone powder tonight in an ayurveda rinse I made with Neem and fenugreek seed powders and some Jasmine Oil.
> 
> It is on my hair right now and I am getting ready to rinse it out and add my Joico K-Pak DPR for a few minutes followed up with some Alterna Hemp Hydrate conditioner. I may sleep with it in because I am getting a little tired right now.


 
Ms. aggie does jasmine oil mimic coconut oil? I was doing some research on it last night and i found that it smells good and is good for the scalp. I would like to try some when my hibiscus oil is gone. But i would need to know first if it mimics coconut oil then i can't use it.



chebaby said:


> hello again ladies
> i am tempted to co wash or at least wet my hair in the shower but i wont becase i noticed that the braids are starting to wrap around each other and i dont wanna cause tangles or locking.


 
How are you moisturizing in your braids? I first spritz mine with my mist and run my fingers through them, then i take some butter and rub it in my palms then smooth down each individual braid to the ends. Then i run my fingers through one more time. I do this every day and it keeps them seperated.Hth



MissVee said:


> I bought 2 bottles of tw mist today and the herbal pre poo. I am tempted to reup on my elucence but I have enough to last till the end of the year. I do need more clarifying and moisture poo. I bought a gallon of the con almost 2 years ago and it is a good time.
> 
> I want some more Wen. I want to try this afroveda stuff. I do need to get some qhemet biologics, dang my list is growing!


 
Hi missvee you missed the curl mart sale on elucence. Where do you usually buy yours from?


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, i will be using my tw mist and jojoba butter for the next few days to moisturize until they are gone. Then i will move on to my calfia moisture mist and olive butter. I have multiple butters so i want to get the open ones used up first, before i open anymore. After the olive buttter, im going to move on to my open avocado butter but that is a ways ahead. Im going to have to put this in my journal to remember. Is anyone else doing their journal also? Its very helpful. I will also start massaging my scalp every night with some type of oil. Tonight it will be hibiscus oil. I revaluated my stash last night and i have plenty of stuff to get me through winter. I should not have to buy anymore hair products unless there is a really good sale on my staples. Im going into 2010 with only my staples. Will i still be a pj? well you know this but my staples will be my addiction not just random products. Everyone have a good day. Sorry so long.


----------



## Charz

iNicola said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Welp, looks like I got some reading to do while I DC and dry my roller set. I'm going to wash my hair in a few minutes and I think I'll be finishing one or two products. I'll report back later.
> 
> Oh, totally OT, can I share a pic with y'all? I took my DD out for trick or treat yesterday and I thought her costume was very cute. I was surprised but happy that no one else in the neighborhood had the same thing on.  Her hair was corn rowed in a ponytail using the tw lock up gel then put in a bun. I tied a big bow around her bun.


 
OMGosh, I want babies now!


----------



## Brownie518

Charz, you are too cute, wanting babies every time they are mentioned! LOL


----------



## Charz

Brownie518 said:


> Charz, you are too cute, wanting babies every time they are mentioned! LOL


 

Lol, yall gonna get me pregnant.


----------



## Brownie518

Charzboss said:


> Lol, yall gonna make me pregnant.


----------



## Aggie

La Colocha said:


> Ms. aggie does jasmine oil mimic coconut oil? I was doing some research on it last night and i found that it smells good and is good for the scalp. I would like to try some when my hibiscus oil is gone. But i would need to know first if it mimics coconut oil then i can't use it.


 
La, I don't think it mimics coconut oil but darn, it really does feel really soft on my hair and yes it does smell amazing. It is very light and makes an excellent prepoo and sealing oil. 

It feels a little "wetter" than coconut oil to me though, if that makes sense and it glides on my hair very smoothly. The only thing I didn't like about it is that it has mineral oil in it so I would never leave it on my scalp for too long. I'll just use it as a prepoo or I'll even add it to my ayurveda powder mixes. For me, it has limited usage.


----------



## Aggie

Hi missvee you missed the curl mart sale on elucence. Where do you usually buy yours from?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Actually if missvee still wants the Elucence products, the sale ends today.


----------



## Charz

Wow, cutting down my wash days to one day a week really killed my PJism.

I used up my back up AOHC.


----------



## mkd

I am going to use up a banana brulee tomorrow.  I just about finished it washing my daughter's hair last night.  I have a back up waiting though. 

Inicola, your DD looks so cute.  Do you braid her hair yourself?  I really want to learn how but my DD will not sit still.  She runs when she sees me coming with the comb. 

T, good luck with the refund!  I hope you make the cut off.


----------



## BrownBetty

La Colocha said:


> Hi missvee you missed the curl mart sale on elucence. Where do you usually buy yours from?



Pleasant Image normally, I think I bought the gallon from Mr. gees?  It was a gamble, folks didn't have a good experience but this was a while ago.


----------



## BrownBetty

I looked through my stash again and I decided to reup on elucence when I am low.  I am trying to manage the insanity.

Where did folks buy their steamers?  I think I need one.


----------



## panamoni

Charzboss said:


> Wow, cutting down my wash days to one day a week really killed my PJism.
> 
> I used up my back up AOHC.


 
Things in my schedule have changed, and I'm having a hard time picking a new wash day (even though I'm going down from 2 to 1 per week), so I may not ever wash my hair again if I can't settle on a day...I'm so annoyed right now -- I want to use my new products!!


----------



## Charz

MissVee said:


> Pleasant Image normally, I think I bought the gallon from Mr. gees? It was a gamble, folks didn't have a good experience but this was a while ago.


 

Hey I just did a review on the steamer that Ms. Terri and I have, I think Shay might have it too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxfvqT1zQmw


----------



## Shay72

panamoni said:


> Things in my schedule have changed, and I'm having a hard time picking a new wash day (even though I'm going down from 2 to 1 per week), so I may not ever wash my hair again if I can't settle on a day...I'm so annoyed right now -- I want to use my new products!!


 
iNicola--Your daughter is precious.  

Panamoni--You sound like me.  I'm cutting back to 2 days come January and I'm having a hard time now trying to figure out what 2 days would be best .


----------



## Aggie

Finally finished a bottle of Mizani Botanifying shampoo. I've had that thing forever it seems. I will not be repurchasing because I like Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo better.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, where you been ALL Evening! I was talking to you and then you were gone!
> 
> Did you eat anything Good? I'm Hungry


 hahahahaha i just saw this. i was eating carry out and watching bad straight to dvd movies lol. thats a great day for me.


i finally used up my ojon mist.
the products i will use up before i make any other purchases are:
afroveda coconut moisture milk conditioner(just got this today and really like it. used it on my braids)
alba cupuacu butter conditioner(remember i hated this one?)
kbb hair milk
samples of shea amla, curly custard, totally twisted and miss jessies curl meringue.

i went to get the mail and not only did my afroveda shikakai oil come but the beautiful Fab sent me some afroveda hibiscus oil and the coconut conditioner.
i have been wanting to try the hibiscus oil for some time so thats great.


----------



## chebaby

also i used some of the shikakai oil on my scalp as soon as i opened the box and my scalp feels sooooo cool. loves it.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> hahahahaha i just saw this. i was eating carry out and watching bad straight to dvd movies lol. thats a great day for me.
> 
> 
> i finally used up my ojon mist.
> the products i will use up before i make any other purchases are:
> afroveda coconut moisture milk conditioner(just got this today and really like it. used it on my braids)
> alba cupuacu butter conditioner(remember i hated this one?)
> kbb hair milk
> samples of shea amla, curly custard, totally twisted and miss jessies curl meringue.
> 
> i went to get the mail and not only did my afroveda shikakai oil come but the beautiful Fab sent me some afroveda hibiscus oil and the coconut conditioner.
> i have been wanting to try the hibiscus oil for some time so thats great.


 
Good job ladies on using up your stuff. And che i really think you will like the hibiscus oil, it smells good and softens the hair.

@ aggie, thanks for the info on the jasmine oil. I may have to pass if it contains mineral oil.


----------



## chebaby

im gonna use the hibiscus oil tonight after i moisturize. mala is right, you dont need to use the shikakai oil but everyother night because my hair is still cool from when i first applied it about 4-5 hours ago. so i wouldnt want to over do it with this oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> OMGosh, I want babies now!


 
Girl.......Hursh!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well Ya'll the Runway made it's way to the UPS Store as Soon as they Opened this a.m.

I wanted to overnight it ($40.00) so it would get there tomorrow, but the Girl at the Counter talked me into the 2 day which was _$8.00_ and guaranteed it would be there Wednesday. 

I _think _I have until 10/06 (so I hope I'm good).

Part of me really wanted to keep it....

Part of me could see me burning out what 1 or 2 strands I have tryna' "practice":burning: with 450 degree heat.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.......Hursh!



I truly can't wait! I talked David down from 6 to 4, I want 3 so I'm getting closer!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I truly can't wait! I talked David down from 6 to 4, I want 3 so I'm getting closer!!!


 
I can't wait Either!


----------



## chebaby

awww Charz, cant i play in their hair when they come? pretty pweeze....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> awww Charz, cant i play in their hair when they come? pretty pweeze....


 
Girl, We can watch the Entire Preganancy on YouTube!


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> awww Charz, cant i play in their hair when they come? pretty pweeze....



You don't wanna play with them. They gonna be bad! Like I was! My parent's video taped all of my mischief! 

My mother used to have me throw my little brother's soiled pampers in the trash. One day she smelled something funky. She looked behind the cabinet where some china was stored. At least 50 pampers were thrown behind there. And the trash can was only 5 feet away.....

I hid my brother's pacifiers, hit him with my fake vacuum....threw my greatgrandmother's present she got me for my birthday AT HER. On the camera you can hear my grandmother scream out "Oh my God!" 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, We can watch the Entire Preganancy on YouTube!



Haha, that would be awesome.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz i ain't babysittin Don't come callin me talking about la help me i can't take it. With 3-5 babies hollerin in the background.You will get hung up on.


----------



## chebaby

hahaha La know she got you Charz. she gon be the main one syaing "bring them babies here" lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wanna keep all 6 of them too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay (Ya'll) I may DO the "Unthinkable" this Friday Night......

Yes.....I may _sleep_ with Henna/Indigo in my Hair.  

IK, IK, I don't want to.  I can't 'stand' that creepy-feeling (of sleeping with wet/damp hair)...don't know why I can't roll with that.

Either that, or get up early Saturday and do it, leave in 4-6 hours....DC, etc...

Maybe that might be a better option For Me.

I really need for the Color to Saturate deeper, so I need more time than I would have on a Friday night especially since my Pedicure is this Friday (and I will be late getting home).


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wanna keep all 6 of them too!


 
You remember that when she has them too. Don't be talking about um nah girl i can't tonight. Babies crawlin all on your lap when your trying to use your steamer. Makin clay men out your henna and smearin it all over the walls. You looking like i wish this chile will come get these kids. Lmao lol.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay (Ya'll) I may DO the "Unthinkable" this Friday Night......
> 
> Yes.....I may _sleep_ with Henna/Indigo in my Hair.
> 
> IK, IK, I don't want to. I can't 'stand' that creepy-feeling (of sleeping with wet/damp hair)...don't know why I can't roll with that.
> 
> Either that, or get up early Saturday and do it, leave in 4-6 hours....DC, etc...
> 
> Maybe that might be a better option For Me.
> 
> I really need for the Color to Saturate deeper, so I need more time than I would have on a Friday night especially since my Pedicure is this Friday (and I will be late getting home).


 
When or if you start doing it more often you won't even notice it. You will get used to it. I didn't like it a first but as i started doing it more often i got use to it.


----------



## chebaby

T i was thinking about taking these braids out tonight (because the more i co wash the more they look so tangled and shrunken) and sleeping with ashlii amala on my hair. i like the way ashlii amala gives me such strong hair.
then tomorrow i can do a wash and go puff with all afroveda products. i will use shea amla and curly custard as a moisturizer/styler. then slick back with pur whipped gelly and if i need shine i would use hibiscus oil.


----------



## BrownBetty

What is this hibiscus oil?  Where can I get some?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> When or if you start doing it more often you won't even notice it. You will get used to it. I didn't like it a first but as i started doing it more often i got use to it.


 
I think I will mix it Friday Night. Get up Saturday a.m. and apply it.  Make a Day of it (and talk to ya'll) while it's sitting......

I can't be bothered feeling like I got spaghetti _crawling in my hair _all night long.


----------



## chebaby

missvee the hibiscus oil is from www.afroveda.com. i havent used it yet but i hope i like it. it smelled great though.

as for things im giving away tomorrow:
vatika frosting
afroveda pritti bodhi rice bran oil
alba cupuacu conditioner(was gonna use this but why should i when i know my hair hates it?)
a sample of qhemet heavy cream
and maybe the rest of my oyin whipped pudding.

a member on here asked me if i had any vatika frosting to spare and i thought "well its getting cold so i might as well make her a winter goody box". not only will it give her products but it will help me get rid of some stuff.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I will mix it Friday Night. Get up Saturday a.m. and apply it. Make a Day of it (and talk to ya'll) while it's sitting......
> 
> I can't be bothered feeling like I got spaghetti _crawling in my hair _all night long.


 sometimes i notice that feeling and other times i dont feel anything at all on my scalp. youll wake up with beautiful hair though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> missvee the hibiscus oil is from www.afroveda.com. i havent used it yet but i hope i like it. it smelled great though.
> 
> *as for things im giving away* tomorrow:
> vatika frosting
> afroveda pritti bodhi rice bran oil
> alba cupuacu conditioner(was gonna use this but why should i when i know my hair hates it?)
> a sample of qhemet heavy cream
> and maybe the rest of my oyin whipped pudding.
> 
> *a member on here asked me if i had any vatika frosting to spare and i thought "well its getting cold so i might as well make her a winter goody box". not only will it give her products but it will help me get rid of some stuff.*


 
You are Soooooooo Incredibly Sweet!  The Lord will Bless You for Being a Blessing.  For Sure.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I will mix it Friday Night. Get up Saturday a.m. and apply it. Make a Day of it (and talk to ya'll) while it's sitting......
> 
> I can't be bothered feeling like I got spaghetti _crawling in my hair _all night long.


 
Girl hush you won't even notice in a while, epecially when your tired. Shoot i don't hear that plastic bag cracklin while im sleep.



chebaby said:


> missvee the hibiscus oil is from www.afroveda.com. i havent used it yet but i hope i like it. it smelled great though.
> 
> as for things im giving away tomorrow:
> vatika frosting
> afroveda pritti bodhi rice bran oil
> alba cupuacu conditioner(was gonna use this but why should i when i know my hair hates it?)
> a sample of qhemet heavy cream
> and maybe the rest of my oyin whipped pudding.
> 
> a member on here asked me if i had any vatika frosting to spare and i thought "well its getting cold so i might as well make her a winter goody box". not only will it give her products but it will help me get rid of some stuff.


 

That is nice of you, che your a doll.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl hush you won't even notice in a while, epecially when your tired. Shoot i don't hear *that plastic bag cracklin *while im sleep.


 
Girl, that's what I'm talkin' 'bout! 

Feeling like I am inside a Glad-Bag


----------



## chebaby

hahahahah T is so funny. lol @ glad bag. i tie a scarf over my bag so that i dont hear it either. i dont hear nothing but it may get a little hot
sometimes i wake up and my forehead is drenched lol. i just swipe and roll over


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> You don't wanna play with them. They gonna be bad! Like I was! My parent's video taped all of my mischief!
> 
> My mother used to have me throw my little brother's soiled pampers in the trash. One day she smelled something funky. She looked behind the cabinet where some china was stored. At least 50 pampers were thrown behind there. And the trash can was only 5 feet away.....
> 
> I hid my brother's pacifiers, hit him with my fake vacuum....threw my greatgrandmother's present she got me for my birthday AT HER. On the camera you can hear my grandmother scream out "Oh my God!"
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that would be awesome.


 
It's gonna come back on you .  My grandma told my mama watch when you have a daughter one day . I was a holy terror .  Ain't no way I'm having any babies.  I work with all ages so I get to see kids all of the time.  That's enough for me.  My little niece is off the hook.  My mama tells my brother that's what you get for giving her your sister's name (her middle name is my first name) .  She act like she ain't got no part in it.  I say all of the time--I am my mother's daughter.  We are so alike it's scary sometimes.

I finished a Step 2 conditioner from Hairveda's Methi Sativa Recovery System tonight.  I gotta simplify this dayum routine because it is toooooooo much.  I will do some analyzing and get back to ya'll.  Don't ask me to post it cuz I ain't doing it.  I'm tired just thinking about it erplexed.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> hahahahah T is so funny. lol @ glad bag. i tie a scarf over my bag so that i dont hear it either. i dont hear nothing but it may get a little hot
> sometimes i wake up and my forehead is drenched lol. i just swipe and roll over


 
Once I'm out, I'm out.  I don't hear nada.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hahahahah T is so funny. lol @ glad bag. i tie a scarf over my bag so that i dont hear it either. i dont hear nothing but it may get a little hot
> sometimes i wake up and my forehead is drenched lol. i just swipe and roll over


 
Girl, I have the Baggie, 2 Satin Caps, a Scarf.......  Still Uncomfortable.

Imma just do it Saturday a.m.  

And mix the Henna Friday night.


----------



## Shay72

I decided not to take advantage of the Curlmart sale.  I would only get MHC and the largest size they had in what I wanted was an 8 oz. No thank you.  I need larger sizes than that for my dc's.  I will just order from her when the time comes granted I like at least 2 of her products.  Qhemet is working on a new product and I hope to goodness it is a dc.  I feel like that would solve my problem.  Then I could use AOHSR, Sitri, and Qhemet's product.  Or I could just make the dc I had been talking about....Imma mess .


----------



## chebaby

that other thread has me wanting AO white camillia. i went to get it on my lunch break but whole foods was closed lol, i think they saw me comin' and locked the doors.
but that thread reminded me that besides my fave AO conditioner GPB i also have 3 others. the hsr, rose masquite and island naturals. i think i will use the hsr this weekend to deep condition because i dont think i ever used it for more than a co wash.

i have decided that i will not deep condition tonight. i will just remove these braids (they strting to look like baby dreads) and detangle with qhemet coco tree detangling gee(will report back on how i like it) put my hair in big braids and then go to sleep. i want to shampoo tomorrow but i said i would cut down on using shampoo so i might use my afroveda carrot shampoo bar.


----------



## BrownBetty

When you do an hot oil treatment do you do it as a prepoo (wet or dry hair?) or do you poo first hot oil treatment then condition?


----------



## Shay72

MissVee said:


> When you do an hot oil treatment do you do it as a prepoo (wet or dry hair?) or do you poo first hot oil treatment then condition?


 
Prepoo on dry hair


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I decided not to take advantage of the Curlmart sale. I would only get MHC and the largest size they had in what I wanted was an 8 oz. No thank you. I need larger sizes than that for my dc's. I will just order from her when the time comes granted I like at least 2 of her products. Qhemet is working on a new product and I hope to goodness it is a dc. I feel like that would solve my problem. Then I could use AOHSR, Sitri, and Qhemet's product. Or I could just make the dc I had been talking about....Imma mess .


 
I can't wait to see what she is making, none of the products worked for me exept the heavy cream as a dc. I was hoping at least one of her products worked for me.



chebaby said:


> that other thread has me wanting AO white camillia.


 
It made me want some too. I have not tried the wc but the hsr builds up on my scalp. Very tempting though.



MissVee said:


> When you do an hot oil treatment do you do it as a prepoo (wet or dry hair?) or do you poo first hot oil treatment then condition?


 
I prepoo on on both sometimes wet and dry hair.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning everyone, i have still not used up anything yet but getting close. I forgot about my shea amla cream i have. I will use that only 1x a week when i redo my braids to make it last because im not getting another one. Im also going to give away my liter of tw herbal conditoner because im not going to use it. Im going to use up the smaller size but after that its just elucence mbc and califa conditoner. The only things i will continue to purchase from tw is the oil, the mist and the loc it up gel. Elucence has just taken over, i love washing and conditioning with those products. Makes my hair feel really nice. Like people say it makes my hair feel like butta the right balance of moisture and protein can be wonderful for the hair and i have found mine in elucence. No guessing and over doing one or the other, i get perfect results everytime i use them. Everyone have a good day and talk to you all later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> that other thread has me wanting AO white camillia. *i went to get it on my lunch break but whole foods was closed lol, i think they saw me comin' and locked the doors.*
> but that thread reminded me that besides my fave AO conditioner GPB i also have 3 others. the hsr, rose masquite and island naturals. i think i will use the hsr this weekend to deep condition because i dont think i ever used it for more than a co wash.


 
Here's the People at Whole Foods::Run:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

You are right about the AO's. 

Friday Night, I used GBP Under My Heat Cap for about an Hour.  Now I want to do this weekly.  

I loved the way my Hair Felt.  

IK I am going to do it again this Weekend for sure when I do my Hair.

And May even "Steam" with WC or Rosa Mosqueta or Island Naturals.


----------



## Charz

I wonder why all the long haired sistas on this site have simplistic regimens.


----------



## Aggie

La Colocha said:


> Good morning everyone, i have still not used up anything yet but getting close. I forgot about my shea amla cream i have. I will use that only 1x a week when i redo my braids to make it last because im not getting another one. *Im also going to give away my liter of tw herbal conditoner because im not going to use it.* Im going to use up the smaller size but after that its just elucence mbc and califa conditoner. The only things i will continue to purchase from tw is the oil, the mist and the loc it up gel. Elucence has just taken over, i love washing and conditioning with those products. Makes my hair feel really nice. Like people say it makes my hair feel like butta the right balance of moisture and protein can be wonderful for the hair and i have found mine in elucence. No guessing and over doing one or the other, i get perfect results everytime i use them. Everyone have a good day and talk to you all later.


 
Why are you giving away the bolded La? I was thinking about buying this for the holidays but I won't if it's not a nice conditioner. I like and need a lot of slip in my conditioners. Does it leave a lot of slip in your hair?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> You are right about the AO's.
> 
> Friday Night, I used GBP Under My Heat Cap for about an Hour. Now I want to do this weekly.
> 
> I loved the way my Hair Felt.
> 
> IK I am going to do it again this Weekend for sure when I do my Hair.
> 
> And May even "Steam" with WC or Rosa Mosqueta or Island Naturals.


 
Terri, I wanted to let you know that the Alterna hemp Hydrate Conditioner left my hair uber super soft. In fact, I don't think I can sleep with it in my hair anymore. 

I can only use it for maybe 30-45 minutes and no longer or I would have mushy hair. This only says how intense the moisture level in it was for my hair and I didn't even use my steamer with it. I love it. I did use the Joico K-Pak DPR first, so that may have something to do with how well my hair held on to the moisture.

Thank you for sending it to me to try out. Thing is when I relax my hair again, I really don't know if my relaxed hair will be able to handle all that moisture.


----------



## iNicola

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girl:  Glad to See you On!
> 
> How Totally Adorable!
> 
> Very Cute Indeed!:littleangThanks for Sharing





La Colocha said:


> She is so precious inicola, i love her costume, thank you for sharing your angel with us.





Shay72 said:


> iNicola--Your daughter is precious.





mkd said:


> Inicola, your DD looks so cute. Do you braid her hair yourself? I really want to learn how but my DD will not sit still. She runs when she sees me coming with the comb.


Thank you, ladies! 

@mkd - LOL...my mother did her hair this time around because my braiding skills aren't that good. Her braids wouldn't even last a week if I did it. She doesn't usually sit still unless she's distracted so we'll have her watch Mickey Mouse Clubhouse, Dora or whatever else she likes.



Charzboss said:


> OMGosh, I want babies now!





IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.......Hursh!





La Colocha said:


> You remember that when she has them too. Don't be talking about um nah girl i can't tonight. Babies crawlin all on your lap when your trying to use your steamer. Makin clay men out your henna and smearin it all over the walls. You looking like i wish this chile will come get these kids. Lmao lol.







La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, i will be using my tw mist and jojoba butter for the next few days to moisturize until they are gone. Then i will move on to my calfia moisture mist and olive butter. I have multiple butters so i want to get the open ones used up first, before i open anymore. After the olive buttter, im going to move on to my open avocado butter but that is a ways ahead. Im going to have to put this in my journal to remember. *Is anyone else doing their journal also? Its very helpful.* I will also start massaging my scalp every night with some type of oil. Tonight it will be hibiscus oil. I revaluated my stash last night and i have plenty of stuff to get me through winter. I should not have to buy anymore hair products unless there is a really good sale on my staples. Im going into 2010 with only my staples. Will i still be a pj? well you know this but my staples will be my addiction not just random products. Everyone have a good day. Sorry so long.


I have a private blog that I'm using as my journal but I haven't been consistent with the posts.




mkd said:


> *I am going to use up a banana brulee tomorrow*.  I just about finished it washing my daughter's hair last night.  I have a back up waiting though.


 I just remembered that I had a sample of this. I'll try it out this weekend before it goes bad. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Part of me could see me burning out what 1 or 2 strands I have tryna' "practice":burning: with 450 degree heat.


Same here. I bought a flatiron from Marshalls to practice with a few months back and I could see myself doing more harm than good. Is the temp adjustable though?



chebaby said:


> a member on here asked me if i had any vatika frosting to spare and i thought "well its getting cold so i might as well make her a winter goody box". not only will it give her products but it will help me get rid of some stuff.


That's so sweet of you.



chebaby said:


> that other thread has me wanting AO white camillia.


 Me too! If that thread was posted a few day earlier I would used the AO instead of the new jar of YTCa mask.


----------



## Aggie

Charzboss said:


> I wonder why all the long haired sistas on this site have simplistic regimens.


 
I'm starting to simplify my regimen too so I hope to have long flowing hair down my back to my bra strap and beyond pretty soon. I only wash my hair once or twice a week but I moisturize my ends everyday now. 

I am also trying desperately not to comb/detangle my hair often, so my real goal is to detangle only on wash days.


----------



## mkd

I had to cut back on all the manipulating too.  I am washing once a week and cowashing once a week.  My hair is fine and cannot handle washing/cowashing more than this.


----------



## Aggie

mkd said:


> I had to cut back on all the manipulating too. I am washing once a week and cowashing once a week. My hair is fine and cannot handle washing/cowashing more than this.


 
This is the same way I feel mkd. 

My new regimen will be:
-washing twice a month only with shampoo 
-cowash with ayurveda powder tea rinses once weekly, (henna once, maybe twice monthly depending on my grays)
-deep conditioning - twice a week with one on dry hair 
-and the other following my ayurveda tea rinse, 
-clarifying - once a month.


----------



## Charz

Hey Ladies have you tried Lush hair products?

www.lush.co.uk

Yes I am aware that they have a US site, but the UK products are *WAY cheaper *even with the exchange rate AND shipping. *Shipping is only 5.95 pounds or $9.57.* It comes in the same amount of time as the US Lush as well.

For example, their "Big Tease" styling gel.

US site http://www.lushusa.com/shop/products/hair/styling-gels/the-big-tease

$16.35

UK site https://www.lush.co.uk/index.php?pa...tegory_id=516&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=80

6.85 pounds or $11.24

*Same product, different country, way different price* *Comperable shipping*

And with the higher priced stuff the discount is much higher between the US and UK sites



Afterthought:
Come on! Why is Anita Grant's shipping so high then!


----------



## mkd

Aggie, I am interested in starting tea rinses.  I need to do a little more research on it. 

Charz, I haven't tried Lush hair products but have used their body products.  We have a few Lush stores in the malls in Atlanta and macy's sells them.  You may be able to find them on the ground.


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> I wonder why all the long haired sistas on this site have simplistic regimens.


 
I know, right.  I am working on streamlining my process because it has gotten quite ridiculous.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Aggie, I am interested in starting tea rinses. I need to do a little more research on it.
> 
> Charz, I haven't tried Lush hair products but have used their body products. We have a few Lush stores in the malls in Atlanta and macy's sells them. You may be able to find them on the ground.


 
Yeah, I know they sell them in quite a few malls, but buying online would still be cheaper. I might go in and get some samples, do they do that?


----------



## mkd

I am not sure Charz, whenever I go in, I usually buy soap and bath bombs, ect.  I haven't even looked at the hair stuff.  Sorry!  

I usually buy handmade soaps and bath stuff for small gifts for people for Christmas, I think this year, I will order from the verbana blends that you all were talkung about a few pages back.


----------



## Aggie

mkd said:


> *Aggie, I am interested in starting tea rinses. I need to do a little more research on it. *


 
Yeah I like them a lot. They are very strengthening and softening all at the same time. You can check out the 6 month ayurveda thread. There's quite a bit of recipes in there. 

I like the ayurveda paste cowashes with conditioner that I make but because I am stretching my relaxer so long this time, the tea rinses are much better for me. I still do use the pastes anyway because they work so well as deep conditioners as well.


----------



## mkd

Aggie said:


> Yeah I like them a lot. They are very *strengthening and softening* all at the same time. You can check out the 6 month ayurveda thread. There's quite a bit of recipes in there.
> 
> I like the ayurveda paste cowashes with conditioner that I make but because I am stretching my relaxer so long this time, the tea rinses are much better for me. I still do use the pastes anyway because they work so well as deep conditioners as well.


 
^^ and this is exactly what I need.  Before I started learning about hair care I had no idea what my hair needed.  Now I know that no only are my strands fine, I also have thin hair so I need strength.  I am really like cassia and want to graduate to henna but I have to grow some color out because I am not interested in bright red hair.


----------



## Aggie

mkd said:


> ^^ and this is exactly what I need. Before I started learning about hair care I had no idea what my hair needed. Now I know that no only are my strands fine, I also have thin hair so I need strength. I am really like cassia and want to graduate to henna but I have to grow some color out because I am not interested in bright red hair.


 
Hope to see you more often in the ayurveda thread then.


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies
i ended up giving the member more than i had intended lol but i hope she enjoys it all.
i gave her:
shescentit coco cream leave in(i have one more left)
shescentit olive and orange conditioner (its not a fave)
alba cupuacu conditioner
shea butter from coastal scents (i like the ones from texas natural better)
kbb shampoo bar (wasnt fond of it)
afroveda rice bran oil
vatika frosting
oyin whipped pudding (i  like this but it only is supposed to be kept 6 months and i would not have used it by then)
sample of qhemet heavy cream (i have an 8oz)


----------



## iNicola

La Colocha said:


> Is anyone else doing their journal also? Its very helpful.
> 
> 
> iNicola said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a private blog that I'm using as my journal but I haven't been consistent with the posts.
Click to expand...

I really need to start making entries again because I cannot for the life of me remember the last time I did a protein treatment.

I used up my TYCu condish and a jar of vatika frosting on Sunday.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i was too lazy to take my braids out last night so i will do it tonight.
and i went to whole foods and got the AO white camillia conditioner, hope i love it.
i was so tempted to get some nourish and shine but i put it back, it wont be so lucky next time muhahahaha


----------



## iNicola

chebaby said:


> hi ladies
> i ended up giving the member more than i had intended lol but i hope she enjoys it all.
> i gave her:
> shescentit coco cream leave in(i have one more left)
> shescentit olive and orange conditioner (its not a fave)
> alba cupuacu conditioner
> shea butter from coastal scents (i like the ones from texas natural better)
> kbb shampoo bar (wasnt fond of it)
> afroveda rice bran oil
> vatika frosting
> oyin whipped pudding (i  like this but it only is supposed to be kept 6 months and i would not have used it by then)
> sample of qhemet heavy cream (i have an 8oz)


Once again, that's very generous of you


----------



## chebaby

i havent heard too much good about lush hair products but i went in the store once and i thought everything stunk.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i havent heard too much good about lush hair products but i went in the store once and i thought everything stunk.


 
I don't like the way their products smell either.  The scent is way too strong in most of them.


----------



## panamoni

Charzboss said:


> Hey Ladies have you tried Lush hair products?
> 
> www.lush.co.uk
> 
> Yes I am aware that they have a US site, but the UK products are *WAY cheaper *even with the exchange rate AND shipping. *Shipping is only 5.95 pounds or $9.57.* It comes in the same amount of time as the US Lush as well.
> 
> For example, their "Big Tease" styling gel.
> 
> US site http://www.lushusa.com/shop/products/hair/styling-gels/the-big-tease
> 
> $16.35
> 
> UK site https://www.lush.co.uk/index.php?pa...tegory_id=516&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=80
> 
> 6.85 pounds or $11.24
> 
> *Same product, different country, way different price* *Comperable shipping*
> 
> And with the higher priced stuff the discount is much higher between the US and UK sites
> 
> 
> 
> Afterthought:
> Come on! Why is Anita Grant's shipping so high then!


 
Have not used their hair products but have been using their facial products for the past few weeks, and I've seen an improvement.  The smell of certain things are strong, but the toner has a light and refreshing smell.  Based on the facial products, I think the hair products are worth trying.


----------



## La Colocha

Aggie said:


> Why are you giving away the bolded La? I was thinking about buying this for the holidays but I won't if it's not a nice conditioner. I like and need a lot of slip in my conditioners. Does it leave a lot of slip in your hair?


 
I like it aggie but i like my mbc better, there is nothing wrong with it but i knew i would not use it.



Charzboss said:


> Hey Ladies have you tried Lush hair products?
> 
> www.lush.co.uk
> 
> Yes I am aware that they have a US site, but the UK products are *WAY cheaper *even with the exchange rate AND shipping. *Shipping is only 5.95 pounds or $9.57.* It comes in the same amount of time as the US Lush as well.
> 
> For example, their "Big Tease" styling gel.
> 
> US site http://www.lushusa.com/shop/products/hair/styling-gels/the-big-tease
> 
> $16.35
> 
> UK site https://www.lush.co.uk/index.php?pa...tegory_id=516&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=80
> 
> 6.85 pounds or $11.24
> 
> *Same product, different country, way different price* *Comperable shipping*
> 
> And with the higher priced stuff the discount is much higher between the US and UK sites
> 
> 
> 
> Afterthought:
> Come on! Why is Anita Grant's shipping so high then!


 
I used thier face products before but not the hair products. They smell funny.



chebaby said:


> i havent heard too much good about lush hair products but i went in the store once and i thought everything stunk.


 
This is what i thought also.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies i used up my tw mist just now. yay so its on to use up my califa moisture mist. I have 5 back ups for tw its a staple. Also i got my package from hairveda today. I got 3 soaps and 2 vatika frostings for my skin. Ladies im drooling over the soaps, they smell so good. I smelled them when i opened the box and they are doulble wrapped. I got madagascar vanilla, mango chutney and champaka, i can't wait to see how they perform. If i like them i might have to get some more.


----------



## chebaby

ladies i have to stop using the shikakai oil by afroveda.
i used it yesterday and today and yesterday i felt terrible. i felt almost like i couldnt catch my breath, like my chest was getting tight or something and by the end of the day i had the worst headache but i didnt think it had to do with the oil. today i used just a little bit and i have the same feeling like my throat is closing or something. it has to be the oil because besides coconut oil i dont put anything on my scalp. i havent even put jojoba oil on my scalp in about 2 weeks. and today i woke up feeling fine until after i put the shikakai on my scalp. you think im allergic?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ladies i have to stop using the shikakai oil by afroveda.
> i used it yesterday and today and yesterday i felt terrible. i felt almost like i couldnt catch my breath, like my chest was getting tight or something and by the end of the day i had the worst headache but i didnt think it had to do with the oil. today i used just a little bit and i have the same *feeling like my throat is closing or something*. it has to be the oil because besides coconut oil i dont put anything on my scalp. i havent even put jojoba oil on my scalp in about 2 weeks. and today i woke up feeling fine until after i put the shikakai on my scalp. you think im allergic?


 
You are allergic to something in there hun, i would not use it again. Is there something in the ingredients that you have not used before that you can pinpoint for the future.?


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> You are allergic to something in there hun, i would not use it again. Is there something in the ingredients that you have not used before that you can pinpoint for the future.?


 well the ingredients are mostly ayurvedic and i know i have other oils/products with amla, brami and some other herbs in it and nothing like this ever happened. i dont knowerplexed. it also has spearamint and sesame(sp?) oil in it. i definatley have to wash my hair with a good shampoo tonight. i havent heard anyone else have bad reactions to this product but i would still feel bad if i gave it away. i might have to just throw it out.


----------



## Shay72

www.curlmart.com
Purchase any two Curl Junkie Products and receive a free full-size Mizani product - we pick for you. Average retail value $15. Also, save 15% on all Curl Junkie Products through November 9, 2009. Use coupon code CJ.

Spend $60 and we'll ship your goodies free! (Ground, domestic). Use coupon code FREESHIP60.

All CurlMart orders over $35 will receive a free sample of Color Edge (Daily Conditioner, Moisture Conditioner, Defrizzer, Polish or Shine Cream). We'll pick a good one for you!

Only one coupon per order
______________________________________________

Char--Lush products look weird to me and I don't like their packaging. I may take a look because I never paid attention to their hair products.  Also I got my free stuff from Apala.  I like the packaging and I like that we got 2 samples but I don't understand how it's supposed to be natural.  What are all these big words?

Che--I would stop using the oil just to be safe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah Che:  That same thing happened to Americka with the _VS So Sexy Hair Products_.  


Cease and Desist from Using AT ONCE!


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> well the ingredients are mostly ayurvedic and i know i have other oils/products with amla, brami and some other herbs in it and nothing like this ever happened. i dont knowerplexed. it also has spearamint and sesame(sp?) oil in it. i definatley have to wash my hair with a good shampoo tonight. i havent heard anyone else have bad reactions to this product but i would still feel bad if i gave it away. i might have to just throw it out.


 
How are you feeling right now? Are you feeling better. i should have said this in the first place but if your not feeling better go to the er, they can take blood and find out what you are allergic too.

Eta: The only thing i ever got sick off of was rosemary oil, its potent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> Terri, I wanted to let you know that the Alterna hemp Hydrate Conditioner left my hair uber super soft. In fact, I don't think I can sleep with it in my hair anymore.
> 
> I can only use it for maybe 30-45 minutes and no longer or I would have mushy hair. This only says how intense the moisture level in it was for my hair and I didn't even use my steamer with it. I love it. I did use the Joico K-Pak DPR first, so that may have something to do with how well my hair held on to the moisture.
> 
> Thank you for sending it to me to try out. Thing is when I relax my hair again, I really don't know if my relaxed hair will be able to handle all that moisture.


 
I think I mentioned when I first used it that it was Super, Intensely Hydrating.


----------



## chebaby

right now i still feel a little tight around the throat. i can breath just fine but i feel like something is trying to sqeeze my throat if that makes sence. other than that i feel fine. one of the guys at work told me to go to cvs and get something for it but i dont know what to get and i thought you had to know exactly what it was making you sick?


----------



## chebaby

so yall dont think im dying right??????


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> so yall dont think im dying right??????


 
No girl, but i would go to the doctor just to be safe. Do you have a ask a nurse in your area, its a 800 number that you can talk to nurses 24/7. If you don't have one i can give you the 800# for where i live. They are staffed at the local hospital. Just let me know.


----------



## chebaby

thanx La. i have never heard of that before. can you give me the number?
this guy at work just said drink water lol. i hope that helps.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I got a Huge Box today on my Steps from:  "Cheryl's Cookies"  A Lovely Cousin on the Board  (_not in this Challenge_) sent them to me for _gifting_ several products to her.

I wish you were all here to help eat them!  It's a nice assortment of Cookies, Brownies, Pound Cakes........we could have Tea and Baked Goods.


----------



## chebaby

wow T thats a great gift to come home to. esp. after a long day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> wow T thats a great gift to come home to. esp. after a long day.


 
It was.  My Hips don't think so tho' 

I told her please don't send me anything.  Especially anything _Hurr_ related.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *so yall dont think im dying right??????*


 
Girl....You a MESS! 

That's weird because that happened to Americka.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> thanx La. i have never heard of that before. can you give me the number?
> this guy at work just said drink water lol. i hope that helps.


 
Pming you.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....You a MESS!
> 
> That's weird because that happened to Americka.


 lmao i was kinda joking but kinda not joking when i said that .
part of me was like "its ok, just wash your hair when you get home". the other part of me was like "this dont feel right". i wonder if its the spearamint in it. when i smells stuff with a strong minty smell it makes me queezy like i need to vomit or something so i try to stay away from strong mint smells. but this is a whole nother level for me.
i didnt read the thread about Amerika. i bought the whole VS product line and never used it. glad i didnt.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I got a Huge Box today on my Steps from: "Cheryl's Cookies" A Lovely Cousin on the Board (_not in this Challenge_) sent them to me for _gifting_ several products to her.
> 
> I wish you were all here to help eat them! It's a nice assortment of Cookies, Brownies, Pound Cakes........we could have Tea and Baked Goods.


 
I have paypal i can pay for overnight shipping. That sounds so good, that was sweet of her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I have paypal i can pay for overnight shipping. *That sounds so good, that was sweet of her*.


 
Girl, the Box is _Huge_! 

I need them 6 Kids of Charz over here STAT!


----------



## chebaby

hahahaha La calling shot gun on cookies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hahahaha La calling shot gun on cookies


 

Girl, ALL Ya'll Need to Be Up in this Piece right about now and Charz and her 6 Chirrrens............


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, the Box is _Huge_!
> 
> I need them 6 Kids of Charz over here STAT!


 
Cookies all over the place.



chebaby said:


> hahahaha La calling shot gun on cookies


 
Girl i saw on etsy that they had baked goods from a baker, it was so tempting the goodies looked delicious. Then i got second thoughts like what if this man sent me some burned up cookies,i had to pass it up.


----------



## Shay72

Look why am I ready to knock out at 7:50pm?  That's a mess.  I am sitting up.  Ain't no way I can fall asleep this early.  I would be wide awake at 3am.  I am so glad those cookies at your house T.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Look why am I ready to knock out at 7:50pm? That's a mess. I am sitting up. Ain't no way I can fall asleep this early. I would be wide awake at 3am. I am so glad those cookies at your house T.


 
Shay i went to bed at 7 sunday night, girl that was some of the best sleep i ever had. Listen to your body.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Shay i went to be at 7 sunday night, girl that was some of the best sleep i ever had. Listen to your body.


 
I was planning to attempt to make it through the Biggest Loser tonight but I don't think I will make it.  We'll see.


----------



## Brownie518

La, please let us know how you like those Hairveda soaps!!! I didn't get my order yet. I only got one, the Orange HIbiscus or something like that. How do you like the Vatika Frosting on your skin?


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> La, please let us know how you like those Hairveda soaps!!! I didn't get my order yet. I only got one, the Orange HIbiscus or something like that. How do you like the Vatika Frosting on your skin?


 
I will let you know in the morning before i leave for work. I love the vatika on my skin, it feels like regular coconut oil but its creamier and the frosting scent fades but you can still smell it just a bit.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I will let you know in the morning before i leave for work. I love the vatika on my skin, it feels like regular coconut oil but its creamier and the frosting scent fades but you can still smell it just a bit.


 
Thanks!! 
I got my sister and her daughter hooked on the Vatika. For hair and skin. They love it!!! 


 I didn't use anything up this week.


----------



## fattyfatfat

you can use VF on skin too?! my friend might not get her VF then!




Brownie518 said:


> Thanks!!
> I got my sister and her daughter hooked on the Vatika. For hair and skin. They love it!!!
> 
> 
> I didn't use anything up this week.


----------



## fattyfatfat

thats right! lately I have been going to bed at 9:30am. If I wasnt making dinner I would go to sleep NOW!




La Colocha said:


> Shay i went to bed at 7 sunday night, girl that was some of the best sleep i ever had.* Listen to your body*.


----------



## Shay72

Yeah, I've got a 2nd wind now.  It was temporary .  I will probably go to sleep about 10:30 or so.  I'm just a freak of nature--rarely sleep but generally wake up without an alarm between 5am-6am everyday--and this is weird to me.

I went to the Apala (free stuff) website and I feel better about the ingredients.  I will be giving this stuff a try.  The two samples are a beauty elixir and a restorative treatment.


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> you can use VF on skin too?! my friend might not get her VF then!


 
You sure can,  I like to use coconut oil on my skin and i thought why not try vatika and it did help that it was $5.00 too.



washnset said:


> thats right! lately I have been going to bed at 9:30am. If I wasnt making dinner I would go to sleep NOW!


 
Im on my way in a minute, i start feeling bad if i don't go when im tired.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I am so glad those cookies at your house T.*


 
 I'm half-way "tempted" to send ALL YA'LL Some! 

Girl, not just 'cookies' --- there are brownies, pound cakes, etc.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Maybe Daylight Savings Time Got Ya'll All Tired.........erplexed

*Che:*  How's your chest pains?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I got madagascar vanilla, mango chutney and *champaka,* i can't wait to see how they perform. If i like them i might have to get some more.


 
Girl, Who the Debil is: _Champaka_?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Maybe Daylight Savings Time Got Ya'll All Tired*.........erplexed
> 
> *Che:* How's your chest pains?


 

For me its work, They work me like a robot:assimilat


----------



## chebaby

speaking of vatika frosting, i am going to start saturating my wet hair (after washing and conditioning) with oil, vatika frosting, coconut, evoo, before i use my leave in and moisturizers just to see how it goes.
i always do oil treatments on dry hair before i co wash or shampoo but i bet oil overnight on wet hair (if it wasnt cold) would be amazing. 

i feel much better now. i got a break so i went to the bathroom and took a wet paper towel and rubbed it along my scalp to get off as much oil as i could. then i drank a lot of water. im still gonna wash my hair tonight though, dont wanna sleep like this is some of the oil is still on my scalp.

actually what im gonna do is dry my hair with my micro fiber towel after i deep condition with heat(for the first time in forever) and then saturate my hair in a mix of vatika frosting and evoo. then in the morning im gonna co wash with jason natural jojoba conditioner.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Who the Debil is: _Champaka_?


 
Its indian for sexylol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> For me its work, They work me like a robot:assimilat


 
Girl, they got you like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Its indian for sexylol.


 
Speaking of _"sexy" _did you ever try any of the JBCO?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im gonna co wash with* jason natural jojoba conditioner*.


 
WOW! You are really digging the Jason Jojoba uh???


----------



## chebaby

sexy and indian and jbco and the debil.....where i been lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! You are really digging the Jason Jojoba uh???


 i am. thanx girl. when i went to whole foods today to get the aubrey organics i started to pic up another jason conditioner but i didnt. im getting good at this not buying thing  sorta lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i am. thanx girl. when i went to whole foods today to get the aubrey organics i started to pic up another jason conditioner but i didnt. im getting good at this not buying thing  sorta lol.


 
You are Getting Very Good.  I am so Proud. You are Using "Restraint" and being Smart with your Purchases. 

Girl, I love Jason Biotin.  

It was one of my First "Natural" Product Purchases.  I Love it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Hey Che*:  How did you like the Qhemet CocoTree Detangling Ghee? I don't remember if you said or not?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, they got you like


:whipped:



IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of _"sexy" _did you ever try any of the JBCO?


 
Not yet im going to mix some in my dc on saturday since i usually leave it in all night let it marinate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> :whipped:
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet im going to mix some in my dc on saturday since i usually *leave it in all night let it marinate*.


 
Cracking that:

Girl, I don't sleep well sleep.  

With My itty bitty hurr in a cooking bag!  snap, cracklin' & poppin' all night.

You should rub a little on 'plain' and see how it feels/smells on 'dem edges.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Hey Che*: How did you like the Qhemet CocoTree Detangling Ghee? I don't remember if you said or not?


 i have not used it yet but will tonight. im gonna take these braids out and setangle with the gee and then move on to shampooing and conditioning. i was trying to figure out what would be the best way for me to use this seeing as how i normally detangle with conditioner and this is all i came up with. i hear its a great moisturizer too so one day i may use it for a detangler on dry hair and use it as a base under whatever styling aid im using at the time.


----------



## chebaby

ummmm i need to stop forgetting about products i have. i need to start using my jbco too. and there is yet another thread about AO. this one on rose masqite(sp?). i have this but have never used it and didnt realize it was so pricey. when i went in whole foods today it was like 18 dollars and i dont remember paying that much for it. im almost tempted to use it tonight to see why its so darn pricey when all the other AO conditioners are like 10 dollars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ummmm i need to stop forgetting about products i have. i need to start using my jbco too. and there is yet another thread about AO. this one on rose masqite(sp?). i have this but have never used it and didnt realize it was so pricey. *when i went in whole foods today it was like 18 dollars and i dont remember paying that much for it*. im almost tempted to use it tonight to see why its so darn pricey when all the other AO conditioners are like 10 dollars.


 
Try it Che and let me know.  

I thought this is one "we traded" during our Mad, Crazy Days on Wall Street.

But if you already had one....that means I still have one _*someplace*_.  

I need to find it.


----------



## mkd

I just tried another twist out with my beloved elucence MB condish as my leave in.  If i like it in the morning, i will stop playing and order another liter.  

I don't know if my hair likes AOWC.  I have used it three times and my hair is likeerplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Try it Che and let me know.
> 
> I thought this is one "we traded" during our Mad, Crazy Days on Wall Street.
> 
> But if you already had one....that means I still have one _*someplace*_.
> 
> I need to find it.


 lol no we traded the GPB which i love love love. 
i am gonna try the RM tonight but i will use my heat cap instead of my hard bonnet dryer because i dont feel like setting that thing up. to me the heat cap doesnt do as good as the bannet but oh well.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I just tried another twist out with my beloved elucence MB condish as my leave in. If i like it in the morning, i will stop playing and order another liter.
> 
> I don't know if my hair likes AOWC. I have used it three times and my hair is likeerplexed


 i hope my hair loves it because i just bought it today.


----------



## Shay72

I will be doing a hot and a cowash tonight.  I'm thinking I might finish a jar of vatika frosting.  If not I will finish it by next week.  I will finally be trying the MHC Honey & Horsetail Reconstructor. I'm also thinking of trying that Giovanni Magnetic Reconstructor that Char talked about in her you tube video. It looks like I should get more uses for my money than the Nutrafix.


----------



## Shay72

I just looked at the ounces for the nutrafix and magnetic so I don't know.  There isn't much difference.


----------



## La Colocha

Goodmoring ladies, today is my midweek dc day, im going to use up the rest of my banana brulee later. I won't repurchase. And im going to do a scalp massage with hibiscus oil and use my califa spray and jojoba butter to moisturize. I think the jojoba butter will be gone tommorrow.

Ot- Hairveda soaps, i used the madagascar vanilla this morning and its really nice. It lathers well. I rubbed the bar on my loofah and i did not have to reapply again. You know some soaps you rub on your towel or loofah and it disapears, Well this soap lathered up good and the more you use the loofah the more it lathers. I thought the scent would be strong because you can smell it in the plastic but washing with it its just right. Not too strong and not too faint. The only thing about this soap is that it is softer than what im used to. So im going to let it dry out and put it in a plastic bag later on. If you leave it in the shower or wet enviornment i think that it will melt fast. But all in all hairveda did a good job. Soft skin and not that tacky feel. I will definatly hit them up for more soaps in the future.


----------



## Charz

Wow yall. I started going to sleep at 8pm and I miss everything!


----------



## Aggie

La Colocha said:


> Goodmoring ladies,
> 
> Ot- Hairveda soaps, i used the madagascar vanilla this morning and its really nice. It lathers well. I rubbed the bar on my loofah and i did not have to reapply again. You know some soaps you rub on your towel or loofah and it disapears, Well this soap lathered up good and the more you use the loofah the more it lathers. I thought the scent would be strong because you can smell it in the plastic but washing with it its just right. Not too strong and not too faint. The only thing about this soap is that it is softer than what im used to. So im going to let it dry out and put it in a plastic bag later on. If you leave it in the shower or wet enviornment i think that it will melt fast. But all in all hairveda did a good job. Soft skin and not that tacky feel. I will definatly hit them up for more soaps in the future.


 
Good Morning La,

OT - You and I were trying stuff out on our skin it seems. I used Hesh Neem and hesh Orange Leaf powder mixed with 1/3 squeeze of lemon and distilled water. I made a paste with it and applied it to my face and let it dry. It felt like a clay masque, it tingled and tightened my skin and when I washed it off first with warm water then with cold water, my skin looked like a baby's bottom. 

My skin was so clear, clean, soft and smooth. I will be doing this again for sure. Now that I've tried these two powders, it's time to finally get that Hesh Skin Tone powder as well. The powders last a very long time because I have some left over that I have in the fridge to use for my next facial session maybe tonight or tomorrow night. Hmmm, I'm thinking about using my steamer to take off the masque when I do it again. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i hope my hair loves it because i just bought it today.


 
Report back and let us know


----------



## mkd

Aggie, you are really inspiring me to try the powders.


----------



## Aggie

I'll be doing my ayurveda tea rinse of kalpi tone, shikakai, and brahmi powders mixed in a tea of rosemary, thyme and green tea leaves that I will be pouring over my hair as soon as it cools down. 

I'm gonna DC with some Avalon Organics Biotin B-Complex Thickening Conditioner and maybe use some EMB as a leave-in conditioner today.


----------



## Aggie

mkd said:


> Report back and let us know


 
Well I find that the more I use them, the more I like them and look forward to mixing them together to achieve a better concoction than the last. I have my baby sister loving them now too.



ETA: Oooops! I quoted the wrong post.


----------



## Aggie

mkd said:


> Aggie, you are really inspiring me to try the powders.


 
I meant to quote this one mkd.


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
T, the coco tree detangling gee is amazing. i swear i didnt know what to do with myself because the stuff just melted away in my hair. i took a pea size and ran it along the braid and then started taking the braids out with NO problem. and i didnt even make a dent in the jar. it is now a staple.

then i shampood, lathered twice, and then deep conditioned for 30 minutes with AO rose masquite. i really like it. as soon as i put it on my hair it dissapeared. i had to add more to make sure my hair was coated before i got under my cap.
then i dried my hair for a couple of minutes with my towel and then put my hair in chunky braids for a braid out with jc twist and lock. i hope it comes out nice.


----------



## Aggie

chebaby said:


> hello ladies
> T, the coco tree detangling gee is amazing. i swear i didnt know what to do with myself because the stuff just melted away in my hair. i took a pea size and ran it along the braid and then started taking the braids out with NO problem. and i didnt even make a dent in the jar. it is now a staple.
> 
> then i shampood, lathered twice, and then deep conditioned for 30 minutes with AO rose masquite. i really like it*. as soon as i put it on my hair it dissapeared.* i had to add more to make sure my hair was coated before i got under my cap.
> then i dried my hair for a couple of minutes with my towel and then put my hair in chunky braids for a braid out with jc twist and lock. i hope it comes out nice.


 
You know, the bolded has been happening to me since I now have so much new growth on my head but this never happened with my relaxed hair. 

Sometimes I feel like I don't even put enough conditioner on my head but when I go to wash it out, loaaaads of conditioner come out. Where does it all go when I apply iterplexed?


----------



## chebaby

aggie this has never happened to me before, at least not BEFORE i even deep condition.
i thought it might be because i lathered twice to remove all the oil and maybe my hair was just sucking up the moisture or something. and then i found out that AO RM is supposed to be light protein, thats great for me because yall know i love love love me some protein.
also ladies my braid out turned out fab. this is the first braid out that actually turned out great. all the other ones i ended up co washing out and doing wash and gos. i am sad to say i only have 2 more uses out of my jc twist and lock and im gonna cry when that day comes. i am really gonna miss this stuff. i can not come out of my pockets over $20 for 4oz everytime i run out. the only product i know that even comes close to the twist and lock is miss jessies curly meringue and thats even more exspencive. i will get a jar when she has her christmas sale, i still have half a sample jar left so im good. when i do run out of the jane carter i will pick up a jar of taliah waajid twist lock stuff. its under 10 bucks so that would be amazing if it gives me the same result.
im gonna braid my hair again tonight with the twist and lcok to wear another braid out and this time i will fluff it even more to make it even bigger since i have had compliments on it today. i was scared to fluff too much lol.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> aggie this has never happened to me before, at least not BEFORE i even deep condition.
> i thought it might be because i lathered twice to remove all the oil and maybe my hair was just sucking up the moisture or something. and then i found out that AO RM is supposed to be light protein, thats great for me because yall know i love love love me some protein.
> also ladies my braid out turned out fab. this is the first braid out that actually turned out great. all the other ones i ended up co washing out and doing wash and gos. i am sad to say i only have 2 more uses out of my jc twist and lock and im gonna cry when that day comes. i am really gonna miss this stuff. i can not come out of my pockets over $20 for 4oz everytime i run out. the only product i know that even comes close to the twist and lock is miss jessies curly meringue and thats even more exspencive. i will get a jar when she has her christmas sale, i still have half a sample jar left so im good. when i do run out of the jane carter i will pick up a jar of taliah waajid twist lock stuff. its under 10 bucks so that would be amazing if it gives me the same result.
> im gonna braid my hair again tonight with the twist and lcok to wear another braid out and this time i will fluff it even more to make it even bigger since i have had compliments on it today. i was scared to fluff too much lol.


 
I am jelly Che.  I am determined to learn how to do a good twist out.  I am going to keep trying until I can get it right.


----------



## chebaby

mkd in you pic your hair looks much silkier than mine. my hair is a fine 3c but its not silky so the braid/twist out turns out sort of bushy which i like because i can make it look thicker even though my hair is not thick at all.
keep working on it, you will get there. like i said this is the first time its actually looked good enough for me to wear it out.




OMG i dont knwo if yall remember the girl i say works in my building with the big natural hair. im always talking about her. well anyway she just recently colored her hair black and i think today she is rocking a weave because its straight and like apl and is so darn cute. its beautiful. its a blunt bang and the rest is striaght and omg its beautiful. she normally wears what i think are wash and goes but sometimes she wear exstention braids or a flat iron. her hair always looks so cute. when i first big chopped i was secretly hoping she was say something and she did


----------



## mkd

Yeah Che, my hair is pretty silky and fine to the point where it really doesn't do much of anything.  I prefer twist outs and braid outs that have volume and mine just don't.  I will keep practicing until I get it right though.

Do you rebraid at night?


----------



## chebaby

im gonna re braid tonight to make sure that in the morning i still have definition. also i will rebraid to protect my ends.

have you tried foams? they are suppossed to be good with thickening the hair or helping the hair appear thicker.
also im trying to picture it in my head so forgive me if im wrong but it seems like the smaller the twist/braid the fuller the hair would be. maybe you can do the regular two strand twists and then when all done take the twists and tiwst them together. that should create waves and curls on top of the waves and curls the twist out would already have and maybe that would make it bigger.


----------



## La Colocha

Aggie said:


> Good Morning La,
> 
> OT - You and I were trying stuff out on our skin it seems. I used Hesh Neem and hesh Orange Leaf powder mixed with 1/3 squeeze of lemon and distilled water. I made a paste with it and applied it to my face and let it dry. It felt like a clay masque, it tingled and tightened my skin and when I washed it off first with warm water then with cold water, my skin looked like a baby's bottom.
> 
> My skin was so clear, clean, soft and smooth. I will be doing this again for sure. Now that I've tried these two powders, it's time to finally get that Hesh Skin Tone powder as well. The powders last a very long time because I have some left over that I have in the fridge to use for my next facial session maybe tonight or tomorrow night. Hmmm, I'm thinking about using my steamer to take off the masque when I do it again. I can't wait to try it.


 
Hi miss aggie im sorry i missed you this morning. You are doing your thing with the powders, you should make some ready mixes and sell them. For those who don't want to or don't have the time.


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies im dcing right now with banana brulee and i used it up. Im not getting anymore. I like the smell (black coconut) but i can do without it. I wish she had some soaps or something body wise in that scent.


----------



## chebaby

i had to throw away my oyin honey wash last night :/
when i was using it i didnt really like it because it made my hair waxy and i just didnt like it. that was like 4 months ago. i was gonna use it last night but it turned really really thick. it wouldnt even move when i turned the bottle upside down. and when i shook it up it was lump lol. i hope nothing was growing in it. i got it from the oyin shop so it couldnt have been old. oh well.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> hello ladies
> T, the coco tree detangling gee is amazing.


 
ITA .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> ITA .


 
Re:  CocoTree Detangling Ghee

IK.  It is AMAZING!  I sure wish I had some right about now.  

Being 9 weeks Post and all.  

I can't wait for BF!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lol no we traded the GPB* which i love love love.
> i am gonna try *the RM* tonight but i will use my heat cap instead of my hard bonnet dryer because i dont feel like setting that thing up. to me the heat cap doesnt do as good as the bannet but oh well.


 
You're Right!  We Did!  I took a little trip to Stashville, and I found it.



chebaby said:


> hello ladies
> *T, the coco tree detangling gee is amazing.* i swear i didnt know what to do with myself because the stuff just melted away in my hair. i took a pea size and ran it along the braid and then started taking the braids out with NO problem. and i didnt even make a dent in the jar. it is now a staple.


 
I have the "sample" in my Cart........Now You're making me want to SuperSize!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> *Wow yall. I started going to sleep at 8pm and I miss everything!*


 
Girl, You were prolly workin' on those 6 Babies!  +:blondboob + =ver18:

hmp....sleeping at 8:00....yeah....sure....if you say so.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got my Samples today!  And they are Nice Sized!  The Restorative Treatment and the Hair Exlir!  Which was very Fast!

WOW!  Impressive. 

Okay, I just looked at the Restorative Treatment and it's $28.00 Bucks!  

IK it's 12oz's but they need to give a discount or sumn' since they're just getting started.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> You're Right! We Did! I took a little trip to Stashville, and I found it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the "sample" in my Cart........Now You're making me want to SuperSize!


 its worth it. i have one on the way. i would have picked up another jar at the store had i known you were interested. i will send you some of mine if you want. it will get to you much faster than ordering from qhemet. unless youre gonna get more than one thing anyway. just let me know.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got my Samples today! And they are Nice Sized! The Restorative Treatment and the Hair Exlir! Which was very Fast!
> 
> WOW! Impressive.
> 
> Okay, I just looked at the Restorative Treatment and it's $28.00 Bucks!
> 
> IK it's 12oz's but they need to give a discount or sumn' since they're just getting started.


 what company is this? i thought you were talking about ojon restorative treatment at first until you said 12oz.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You were prolly workin' on those 6 Babies!  +:blondboob + =ver18:
> 
> hmp....sleeping at 8:00....yeah....sure....if you say so.....



Lol, I aint having kids till I am 27. Even though David wants me to have them sooner. 

I wake up at 5 to get ready for work.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> what company is this? i thought you were talking about ojon restorative treatment at first until you said 12oz.


 
This One: www.apalabeauty.com


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=413506


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Lol, I aint having kids till I am 27. Even though David wants me to have them sooner.
> 
> *I wake up at 5 to get ready for work*.....


 
Umm Hmm.  Tell Me anything!


----------



## chebaby

that 2 dollars off was the discount T
i looked at that like $2, fo real lol.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i WILL be getting me some miss jessies curly meringe since i see its $22 for 8oz while i only get 4oz with jane carter. i know jc is natural but still.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> its worth it. i have one on the way. i would have picked up another jar at the store had i known you were interested. *i will send you some of mine if you want. it will get to you much faster than ordering from qhemet. *unless youre gonna get more than one thing anyway. just let me know.


 
Awww Che! You're So Sweet! 

Thanks!  But I have several Items in My Cart. 

Maybe Next time!


----------



## chebaby

ok. have you ever noticed that the smiley getting kissed eyes are so close together lol.

i just remembered i have some blended beauty curly frizz pudding and that may be great for braid outs so i will try that tonight. i need to moisturize with something light first though because my hair feels kinda dry. i might use the TW mist as a moisturizer and the blended beauty as a styler, well see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok.* have you ever noticed that the smiley getting kissed eyes are so close together* lol.


 
Uhh...Nooo...

But, I just went back and looked at it!  You're a Nut!

_*ooops!  I didn't see no $2.00.  I wonder how much they tryna' charge for shipping??*_


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> You're Right! We Did! I took a little trip to Stashville, and I found it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the "sample" in my Cart........Now You're making me want to SuperSize!


 
I got a lot of uses out of the sample jar and you know how I do . Think--this is with me detangling 2x/wk and sectioning my hair in 4 sections.  With Qhemets' products you don't need much and that is a sign of quality for me.  8 oz jars of her products will last forever.  Shoot even 4 oz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *that 2 dollars off was the discount T*
> i looked at that like $2, fo real lol.


 
Oh Ok.  I see the $28.00 instead of the $30.00 

They Must be Drunk! 

Shipping is $6.00 (for that one item)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I got a lot of uses out of the sample jar *and you know how I do* . Think--this is with me detangling 2x/wk and sectioning my hair in 4 sections. With Qhemets' products you don't need much and that is a sign of quality for me. 8 oz jars of her products will last forever. Shoot even 4 oz.


 
Yeah, Charz sent me a Sample and I fell Totally In Love with it during my Last 16 week Stretch!

And yes.......Chile.......I KNOW HOW YOU DO IT! 

You Gets Busy! 10lb Pails, Gallons and Errthang!  We Know You Don't PLAY!


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> oh and i WILL be getting me some miss jessies curly meringe since i see its $22 for 8oz while i only get 4oz with jane carter. i know jc is natural but still.


 
Have you ever tried the baby butter cream or butter cream?


----------



## mkd

Che, I used a foam this time for my twist out.  i think I am going to use TW mist and seal with my butter mix and retwist tonight.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Che, I used a foam this time for my twist out. i think I am going to use TW mist and seal with my butter mix and retwist tonight.


 
Are you liking the mist mkd. How is it doing for your hair?


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Have you ever tried the baby butter cream or butter cream?


yes i tried them both. i love the baby butter creme but the curly buttercreme made me all kinds of queazy because the smells is super strong. like the mintiest tooth paste you can find, yuck.



mkd said:


> Che, I used a foam this time for my twist out. i think I am going to use TW mist and seal with my butter mix and retwist tonight.


 i hope it comes out well for you. i see with my braid outs im gonna need to moisturize alot more. when i did timy twists the twist and lock was more than enough moisture but i guess since im using bigger chunks of hair now its not enough moisture. the tw mist is great for moisture.


IDareT'sHair said:


> Uhh...Nooo...
> 
> But, I just went back and looked at it! *You're a Nut*!
> 
> _*ooops! I didn't see no $2.00. I wonder how much they tryna' charge for shipping??*_


 you know that smiley look all dopey and slow lol.


La Colocha said:


> Are you liking the mist mkd. How is it doing for your hair?


 ummmm i just learned to multi quote so i might just quote stuff for the heck of it lol. La your up first because your question wasnt even directed at me


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah Che:  That same thing happened to Americka with the _VS So Sexy Hair Products_.
> 
> 
> Cease and Desist from Using AT ONCE!



Yes, Yes, Yes! Terri has an excellent memory! It gave me a strong headache and chest pains. I thought I was having the "big one." And when I say that conditioner gave me some slip - I do mean SLIP. However, the physical side effects are too serious to chance it.


----------



## chebaby

thanx amerika. thats crazy. i dont know why i think that just because products may be natural that i have no chance of side effects. so not true. but its no big loss for me because i dont put much on my scalp anyway. i will just use the bottle for coconut oil lol. 
im glad you are ok.


----------



## Shay72

I tried the MHC Honey & Horsetail Reconstructor tonight. I think I like it.  I think I will just have to get over the smell.  It doesn't stink it just smells like you should be cleaning something with it.  I liked the way my hair felt when I washed it out.  I will get another 1-2 uses out of this 4 oz jar so I will make my decision then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I tried the *MHC Honey & Horsetail Reconstructor* tonight. I think I like it. I think I will just have to get over the smell. It doesn't stink it just smells like you should be cleaning something with it. I liked the way my hair felt when I washed it out. *I will get another 1-2 uses out of this 4 oz jar so I will make my decision then*.


 
Let Me Know Shay what you decide.  After you do the 1-2 Uses.  

I have been having a "thang" for Reconstructors lately.  May give it some thought.


----------



## Americka

chebaby said:


> thanx amerika. thats crazy. i dont know why i think that just because products may be natural that i have no chance of side effects. so not true. but its no big loss for me because i dont put much on my scalp anyway. i will just use the bottle for coconut oil lol.
> im glad you are ok.



Thanks, Che! It hurt me to get rid of it - it was basically free due to a VS Birthday GC.  I think sometimes we have to remember our bodies have sensitivities - some of us more than others. It is good to know that we were both able to pinpoint exactly what caused the issue.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Used Up Something! Finally!

A Sample of Qhemet's Amla & Heavy Cream (thanks Charz). 

I have another sample to on my Wish-List, I noticed not too long ago (when I went to look at the Ghee) My cart has been moved to a Wish List (which is Cool).

So, I think I will repurchase another 'sample' of the AOHC.  It works well for stretching.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies...Good Morning....

Hope you all have a Pleasant & Peaceful Day and Closer to Using Up an Item or 2 or 3 !

Ya'll I am so Happy we are 1 Day from the Weekend I don't know what to do!

Long week (and I want to do this Henna NOW)

Holla'


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Umm Hmm. Tell Me anything!


 
Haha yes indeedy. I have to be at the train station by 5:56


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Are you liking the mist mkd. How is it doing for your hair?


 
La,  I like it but I can't go hard with it.  Its a little heavy for my hair if I spray too much.  I probably should try diluting it.  I will definately be keeping it in my rotation.


----------



## Charz

The Jane Carter Twist and Lock is awesome!!!!! I did my first twists not for a twist out  and my hair looks and feels so soft. Not hard at all, but with good hold. 

I wonder if the afrodetangler is comparable. Because the Jane Carter is so expensive.


----------



## mkd

Has anyone tried JC wrap and roll?  I bought some IC Fantasia foam at the BSS but I am thinking about going to whole foods to try the JC kind.


----------



## panamoni

mkd said:


> Has anyone tried JC wrap and roll? I bought some IC Fantasia foam at the BSS but I am thinking about going to whole foods to try the JC kind.


 
A lot of ladies in the Jane Carter Users thread speak very highly of the JC wrap and roll.  I'm interested in hearing your results when you use it.


----------



## mkd

Thanks Panamoni, I will probably get it soon.  I don't my vitamin shoppe carries it so I have to make my way to whole foods.  Hopefully tomorrow or sometimes next week.


----------



## Shay72

I tried to do a wash & go and . I wore it to work and have gotten compliments but I don't like it so I will wait until I am deeper into my transition or until I'm natural.  The right side of my hair always want to act a fool too.  I will just rewet it and bun it up.  I allow myself to bun once a week now.  Edges are looking good.  Still doing what I was doing before and using the Claudie's Edges Gro Balm too


----------



## chebaby

i rebraided my hair last night using curls whipped cream and am wearing a braid out today. i have no idea why i stopped using this stuff. it is amazing for my hair and heavy enough to keep moisture in my hair on cold days like today. yep my hair is so soft(just ran my hands over my hair). i also put some jbco on my hair before i took the braids down because i read a castor oil thread last night.
tomorrow i will be wearing a w&g using ohm sweet hair pudding because i dont wanna wear another braid out this week. i will co wash using afroveda coconut moisture milk.


----------



## Charz

Tomorrow will make a  month that I have not bought any hair products!


----------



## iNicola

Hmmm...no morning greets from LA?

I bought a bottle of PC, the 32 oz this time, it cost around $15 from the BSS while Sallys have the 15.2 oz for $10 with the club card...interesting. I poured what little I had remaining from the old bottle to the new bottle so I guess I can say I used that up. It would have been official tonight anyway .


----------



## chebaby

man i can not get over how soft my hair is. maybe the whipped cream works better on dry hair and thats why because i used to use it on soaking wet hair for w&g.


----------



## Aggie

Charzboss said:


> Tomorrow will make a month that I have not bought any hair products!


 
 Whoa, I need to try this soon.


----------



## chebaby

if this guy quit tripping and take me to whole foods im gonna buy jane carter nourish and shine. im really down today and just need to buy something.


----------



## Charz

I actually prolly won't haul so much on black friday because essentially there will be christmas/new years sales too. 

I will wait to order more shescentit until she comes up with her new products. 

I will def order hairveda and qhemet during black friday. That might be all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curl Mart Order Came Today! (Clarifying Shampoo) Nothing exciting.erplexed

Fast Shipping tho'

But, they had a 15% Coupon for my Next Order, (_which is kinda 'exciting'_)which may be the Moisture Conditioner, that everyone seems to "Love".

Need to check when it _expires_, because I am only trying to buy those Items I truly need now until BF.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> if this guy quit tripping and take me to whole foods im gonna buy jane carter nourish and shine. *im really down today* and just need to buy something.


 
I feel you che, im right there with you but god is still good.



iNicola said:


> *Hmmm...no morning greets from LA?*
> 
> I bought a bottle of PC, the 32 oz this time, it cost around $15 from the BSS while Sallys have the 15.2 oz for $10 with the club card...interesting. I poured what little I had remaining from the old bottle to the new bottle so I guess I can say I used that up. It would have been official tonight anyway .


 
Aww what you missed me , was runnin late this morning.


----------



## chebaby

oh i forgot my shscentit seyani butter came in the mail today. i love the way it smells, hate texture of the butter and hate the jar it comes in. wont repurchase it.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> oh i forgot my shscentit seyani butter came in the mail today. i love the way it smells, hate texture of the butter and hate the jar it comes in. wont repurchase it.


 
What's it like? and have you used it yet?

I finished my jojoba butter, i have a backup for that. Now on to the olive butter.


----------



## Brownie518

I finished a bottle of KBB Herbal Conditioner. Smells good, detangles pretty well but will only repurchase during a sale. I threw a ton of crap away last week. Just got tired of looking at it. About 10 bottles and jars. Or more. 
I need to make room for my BF stock up!!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I finished a bottle of KBB Herbal Conditioner. Smells good, detangles pretty well but will only repurchase during a sale. I threw a ton of crap away last week. Just got tired of looking at it. About 10 bottles and jars. Or more.
> I need to make room for my BF stock up!!


 
What did you throw away?


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> What did you throw away?


 
Surge Potion 9 oil
CHI Infra Treatment
ORS Hair Mayo
Mizani Moisturefuse
Mizani Fulfyl
Oscar Blandi Protein spray
Red Palm Oil (really old)
Komaza H20 Plus spray
JC Nourish & Shine (too old)

Forgot what else. Oh, I also finished a bottle of Hello Hydration conditioner. Always a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My FHI Runway was SUCCESSFULLY PROCESSED & RETURNED ! ! ! 

YAY !

I am so happy.  Hopefully, some one else, with better skills Flat Ironing can get it, use it, love it.:blush3:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Surge Potion 9 oil
> CHI Infra Treatment
> ORS Hair Mayo
> Mizani Moisturefuse
> Mizani Fulfyl
> Oscar Blandi Protein spray
> Red Palm Oil (really old)
> Komaza H20 Plus spray
> JC Nourish & Shine (too old)
> 
> Forgot what else. Oh, I also finished a bottle of Hello Hydration conditioner. Always a repurchase.


 
WOW !  Brownie !  I _"Hate" that you actually threw something away._ 

Hopefully, this "practice" of throwing away items will change as you streamline your purchase process.

May All the Discarders Get to a Place where you have "Right Sized" your Product Arsenal.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> What's it like? and have you used it yet?
> 
> I finished my jojoba butter, i have a backup for that. Now on to the olive butter.


 well its just a whipped shea butter. i like the fact that it just melts right into an oil. but i hate the way it looks lol. my old jar the butter was almost an orange color and the texture looked a little different. this butter is like off white and idk....it just looks different. i will use some tonight to put in some giant braids just to sleep in. im doing a w&g tomorrow. i cant wait. i miss my puff so much.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW ! Brownie ! I _"Hate" that you actually threw something away._
> 
> Hopefully, this "practice" of throwing away items will change as you streamline your purchase process.
> 
> May All the Discarders Get to a Place where you have "Right Sized" your Product Arsenal.


 
I had to. 90% of them were old anyway. They weren't even half full, most of them. I'm sure there will always be things I buy that I end up not liking and either giving away or throwing away. No, I KNOW there will.  But I just have to get this mess out of here so I can start of fresh.  Now that me and my hair are more in tune, it's all good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I had to. 90% of them were old anyway. They weren't even half full, most of them.* I'm sure there will always be things I buy that I end up not liking and either giving away or throwing away. No, I KNOW there will.  But I just have to get this mess out of here so I can start of fresh.  Now that me and my hair are more in tune, it's all good!


 
Okay, Give or Trade (if it's worth it). 

I get it about the Old, the Tired, The Expired, etc....honestly I do.  

But, before they get there: re-evaluate.


----------



## chebaby

im glad i didnt give that member i made the winter goody product box my curls whipped cream. yall dont understand that stuff is AMAZING. infact i think tomorrow im gonna use the milkshake under the ohm sweet hair pudding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im glad i didnt give that member i made the winter goody product box my curls whipped cream.* yall dont understand that stuff is AMAZING. infact i think tomorrow im gonna use the milkshake under the ohm sweet hair pudding.


 
Smart.  Glad You put some thought into what you "gifted"


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay, Give or Trade (if it's worth it).
> 
> I get it about the Old, the Tired, The Expired, etc....honestly I do.
> 
> *But, before they get there: re-evaluate*.


 
I sure didn't do this before. That's what led me to this challenge. Now, I don't really have to do this. I have a much better understanding of what my hair will like so I do that evaluting before I purchase.  La cracked the whip and got me into shape!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Smart.* Glad You put some thought into what you "gifted*"


 
I guess that is why i didn't get any cookies, you thought about itlol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I sure didn't do this before. That's what led me to this challenge. Now, I don't really have to do this. I have a much better understanding of what my hair will like so I do that evaluting before I purchase.  La cracked the whip and got me into shape!


 
IK!  We have ALL Learned so Much. And Have been Able to Help Each Other alot.  

Introducing Products & Techniques.  Encouraging and Supporting One Another.

And yes...........She has whipped us into shape.In her "Own" Quiet Non-Intrusive Way.

IK 2010, will be a different kinda party for me.  

And I am excited.  All decisions will be going under the microscope and filtered out.  Better Decisions.  Better Purchases. 

Just a total Re-Haul of Everything.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I guess that is why i didn't get any cookies, you thought about itlol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I guess that is why i didn't get any cookies, you thought about itlol


 
Girl.....They Are Delic  And the Bomb!  I wish she hadn't though.

I had a Brownie and a Cookie TONIGHT!

Very Sweet and very Unexpected.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....They Are Delic And the Bomb! I wish she hadn't though.
> 
> I had a Brownie and a Cookie TONIGHT!
> 
> Very Sweet and very Unexpected.


 
Just rub it in huh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Just rub it in huh.


 
Last Night......Lemon Poundcake that was Excellent. 

Very Moist and Very Tasty.

So....IMO:  if you are looking for holiday gifts for miscellaneous people, this would be an good choice.

I should get my boss some, but I ain't feelin' him like that!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Last Night......Lemon Poundcake that was Excellent.
> 
> Very Moist and Very Tasty.
> 
> So....IMO: if you are looking for holiday gifts for miscellaneous people, this would be an good choice.
> 
> *I should get my boss some, but I ain't feelin' him like that*!


 
I ain't feelin mine either give him a pet rock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I ain't feelin mine either give him a pet rock.


 
How about:  Nothing


----------



## Brownie518

Anniversary Sale

Ring the alarm…HoneyFig the retail store is celebrating its first year anniversary. This celebration is well deserved after much ado, obstacles and for the most part elation, along the way. Now, let’s pause briefly to enjoy the moment and revitalize for year 2. 

To thank you for your continuous support and encouragement we would like to offer you an additional savings on your beloved beauty care purchases, between November 3rd – 15th, 2009. Simply visit us in store or online and receive $10 off any purchase of $60 or more, before applicable taxes. Please note this offer applies to merchandise only; Gift Certificate, Services and Shipping charges are excluded and only one offer per customer purchase. 

To receive your savings online, please enter ‘year1’ in the discount code window and click on the recalculate button, to apply the discount. Please note that if the discount is not applied at this stage, then upon checkout there will not be an opportunity to receive a credit for that amount. Happy Shopping and don’t forget to enter “year1” to receive your savings.

Thank you once again for making ‘Year 1’ a success and as always for your referrals to friends and family.


----------



## BrownBetty

I bought the mizani night time cream.  My hair needed something else.  I used this in the past and don't know why I stopped.  I need to go through my stash and get rid of stuff I don't use.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> How about: Nothing


 
How about a swift kick .


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, today is wash day. Im going to prepoo with coffee butter and hibiscus oil. Wash with elucence moisture benefits poo, condition with tw herbal conditioner ( i have a few uses left of this). Deep conditon with buttermix with jbco added. Braid with califa mist and olive butter. I will not use up anything this weekend. My stash is getting down to only staples. My product drawers are looking neat and organized. Ladies keep up the good work and ill talk to you all later. Let's get this day over with.


----------



## chebaby

i dont know why im up so early but i am. im thinking about going to target or something before work because i need some headbands.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> i dont know why im up so early but i am. im thinking about going to target or something before work because i need some headbands.


 

Girl, me and David are going to Georgetown round 5-6. You should come!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....They Are Delic And the Bomb! I wish she hadn't though.
> 
> I had a Brownie and a Cookie TONIGHT!
> 
> Very Sweet and very Unexpected.


 
Man what business is it from? I need something to get David's mother for Christmas...she likes to eat.


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Girl, me and David are going to Georgetown round 5-6. You should come!


 i wish, i gotta work. i love george town though, havent been in a while.


----------



## Charz

Yay! My hair is long enough for me to do neck length twists! I am SL now, but shrinkage is insane!

Maybe I will do twists instead of weaving. My hair feels so soft!


----------



## Aggie

MissVee said:


> I bought the mizani night time cream. My hair needed something else. I used this in the past and don't know why I stopped. I need to go through my stash and get rid of stuff I don't use.


I just started using the Mizani night time cream last week myself because of SuperGirl's thread about it.

ETA:  I hope I end up liking this. My hair seem to like reconstructor type proteins only. I have to watch it some more to make a better assessment. I know it hates that hardcore Aphogee 2 Step protein for sure. 

I am trying Dudley's DRC 28 just as it says on the bottle soon to see how my hair responds to that one. I know I like the Duo Tek protein conditioner. It's nice and mild.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Man what business is it from? I need something to get David's mother for Christmas...she likes to eat.


 
Their Presentation is Fantastically Beautiful. 

I am sure she would love it.

http://www.cherylandco.com/


----------



## mkd

Che, I was in target this morning and they had cute headbands.  I think they have fall headbands now because these were different from what they have been having. 

I am going to the salon tomorrow to get a trim but I think I will DC tonight with AOHSR.


----------



## msa

In the last week I've used up:

AO Island Naturals
AO Rosa Mosqueta
TW Protective Mist Bodifier

The AO conditioners will not be repurchases. I don't like the way they smell and they don't work as well as the AO WC. I already bought another bottle of the PMB. I love that stuff. I tried diluting it, and it still worked perfectly for detangling but I didn't get the super silky soft moisturized feel after it dried. So I'll just use it full strength and try not to use as much.

And because I loved the PMB so much I am interested in trying out the tw total body shampoo and her herbal conditioner. From the few reviews I've seen, people really liked them. 

Oh and using gelatin on my hair has been going great. My hair feels smoother and there's less breakage during detangling (which is due in part to the pmb).


----------



## chebaby

i havent used up anything this week and i dont think i will next week either, well maybe a sample of afroveda shea amla or curly custard. well see.
also i take back what i said about afroveda coconut conditioner. i dont like it. it gave me the smae type of moisture as yest to carrots which isnt much but it made my hair super duper frizzy. urgh ive never seen anything like it. the moisture was ok but the frizzies just made this stuff on my suck list.

i got my qhemet biologics in the mail today and used a little of the honey balm on my wet hair over my kbb hair milk and under my ohm sweet hair pudding. talk about soft hair. all of those things have great moisture so i hope that holds me over tomorrow too. i slicked my hair back using a mix of curl junky aloe fix gel and oil it up oil. that gel is really nice but i dont know if i will repurchase because its darn near the same price as kccc. but then again i like this stuff, hated the kccc and i know this stuff will last forever so maybe it will be a repurchase.


----------



## chebaby

oh i forgot im gonna pre poo with cofee butter this sunday, shampoo with afroveda shampoo bar, deep condition with AO WC and i might do braids. if i do i will use kbb hair milk and afroveda cocolatte butter.


----------



## Aggie

msa said:


> In the last week I've used up:
> 
> AO Island Naturals
> AO Rosa Mosqueta
> TW Protective Mist Bodifier
> 
> The AO conditioners will not be repurchases. I don't like the way they smell and they don't work as well as the AO WC. I already bought another bottle of the PMB. I love that stuff. I tried diluting it, and it still worked perfectly for detangling but I didn't get the super silky soft moisturized feel after it dried. So I'll just use it full strength and try not to use as much.
> 
> And because I loved the PMB so much I am interested in trying out the tw total body shampoo and her herbal conditioner. From the few reviews I've seen, people really liked them.
> 
> Oh and using gelatin on my hair has been going great. My hair feels smoother and there's less breakage during detangling (which is due in part to the pmb).


 
Hmmmm, it appears that our hair is liking the same things msa.


----------



## iNicola

msa said:


> And because I loved the PMB so much I am interested in trying out the tw total body shampoo and her herbal conditioner. From the few reviews I've seen, people really liked them.


I'd love to read your reviews on these when you get the chance to try them. I love the mist and the lock it up gel for my DD 4 something hair and was wondering if I should just go ahead with the whole line. I watch this video on YT a few weeks back and she states that the shampoo stripped the moisture out of her DD's hair so I was hesitant about buying it.


----------



## msa

iNicola said:


> I'd love to read your reviews on these when you get the chance to try them. I love the mist and the lock it up gel for my DD 4 something hair and was wondering if I should just go ahead with the whole line. I watch this video on YT a few weeks back and she states that the shampoo stripped the moisture out of her DD's hair so I was hesitant about buying it.




If I do get them, it won't be for a while. But I'll definitely give a review. 

I don't usually put shampoo on my actual hair though, just on my scalp. The shampoo does have SLS in it. It's meant to clean the hair so I'm not surprised it stripped the moisture, that's the point of SLS lol. 

There are a couple of favorable reviews for the conditioner on youtube which made me more interested in it.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, I was in target this morning and they had cute headbands. I think they have fall headbands now because these were different from what they have been having.
> 
> I am going to the salon tomorrow to get a trim but I think I will DC tonight with AOHSR.


 i may have to go to trarget then. i was gonna try urban outfiters to see what they have but that may have to wait.


----------



## iNicola

msa said:


> If I do get them, it won't be for a while. But I'll definitely give a review.
> 
> I don't usually put shampoo on my actual hair though, just on my scalp. The shampoo does have SLS in it. It's meant to clean the hair so I'm not surprised it stripped the moisture, that's the point of SLS lol.
> 
> There are a couple of favorable reviews for the conditioner on youtube which made me more interested in it.



What do you think of the Stimulating Herbal Cleanser? Now I'm wondering if I should use this and the conditioner instead. On the bottle it says that it *thoroughly cleanses and removes build up* but the information on the website states that "when you use this product you must follow up by using Total Body Black Earth Shampoo". I guess it goes along the line as 'for best results use all the products in this line together'.


----------



## msa

iNicola said:


> What do you think of the Stimulating Herbal Cleanser? Now I'm wondering if I should use this and the conditioner instead. On the bottle it says that it *thoroughly cleanses and removes build up* but the information on the website states that "when you use this product you must follow up by using Total Body Black Earth Shampoo". I guess it goes along the line as 'for best results use all the products in this line together'.




From the way she talks about the products here it seems like the herbal cleanser is a clarifier (higher percentage of SLS) or at least a much stronger shampoo, and the total body is a gentler shampoo. I'm not trying to use anything super harsh on my hair so I'm gonna leave the herbal cleanser alone. Even though I only apply shampoo to my scalp, I know the run off gets on my hair so I still need my shampoo to be gentle.


----------



## La Colocha

iNicola said:


> What do you think of the Stimulating Herbal Cleanser? Now I'm wondering if I should use this and the conditioner instead. On the bottle it says that it *thoroughly cleanses and removes build up* but the information on the website states that "when you use this product you must follow up by using Total Body Black Earth Shampoo". I guess it goes along the line as 'for best results use all the products in this line together'.


 
The stimulating herbal cleanser is a clarifying shampoo. I would not recommend using both together, Just one or the other hth.


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, i had to change up my wash day reggie products. Im using tw mist instead of the califa spray. I tried but i like my mist better im spoiled. Also instead of using olive butter to braid i will use my shea amla butter. I keep forgetting about it.


----------



## iNicola

msa said:


> From the way she talks about the products here it seems like the herbal cleanser is a clarifier (higher percentage of SLS) or at least a much stronger shampoo, and the total body is a gentler shampoo. I'm not trying to use anything super harsh on my hair so I'm gonna leave the herbal cleanser alone. Even though I only apply shampoo to my scalp, I know the run off gets on my hair so I still need my shampoo to be gentle.





La Colocha said:


> The stimulating herbal cleanser is a clarifying shampoo. I would not recommend using both together, Just one or the other hth.



Thank you both for your feedback.  I'll skip the poo and pre-poo all together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I am home from my Pedi!  But...I will still do my hair in the a.m.  I am baggying now with some Vatika Frosting.

Will mix the Henna tonight and Apply 1st thing in the a.m.  Looks like tomorrow will be an all day Hair Day.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I am home from my Pedi! But...I will still do my hair in the a.m. I am baggying now with some *Vatika Frosting*.
> 
> Will mix the Henna tonight and Apply 1st thing in the a.m. Looks like tomorrow will be an all day Hair Day.


 
I want to try some on my hair but im scared it will break off at the root. The feeling will pass.


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> I want to try some on my hair but im scared it will break off at the root. The feeling will pass.



Why would it make your hair break off?


----------



## chebaby

i started to pre co wash today with vatika frosting but i was lazy lol. i wished i would have now, maybe it would have cut down on the frizzies.


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> Why would it make your hair break off?


 
Coconut oil makes my hair brittle, it literally has broken to the touch when i have used it in the past. I have been tempted  to try it again but i can't risk it.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I DC'ed with VF today and I love my hair. Its so soft!




chebaby said:


> i started to pre co wash today with vatika frosting but i was lazy lol. i wished i would have now, maybe it would have cut down on the frizzies.


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> Coconut oil makes my hair brittle, it literally has broken to the touch when i have used it in the past. I have been tempted  to try it again but i can't risk it.




That's so odd. I love coconut oil. Dry hair, wet hair, doesn't matter. It's amazing.

In fact, all this talk about vatika frosting, I just oiled my hair with some. My jar is almost gone, yay! It was very lumpy for some reason.


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> *That's so odd*. I love coconut oil. Dry hair, wet hair, doesn't matter. It's amazing.
> 
> In fact, all this talk about vatika frosting, I just oiled my hair with some. My jar is almost gone, yay! It was very lumpy for some reason.


 
Very odd, that is one thing about my hair that i do not understand and never will. I have searched all over the internet and have not found a reason why my hair reacts the way it does with coconut oil.


----------



## chebaby

well i can say that although i love love love cocconut oil, sometimes it does seem to make my hair dry. i dont know why. it only happens a few times. i think it may be the brand  i use because when i used the brand from gnc my hair was always on cloud 9 but this new vitamine shopp brand is only ok. so maybe its the brand La.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Coconut oil makes my hair brittle, *it literally has broken to the touch when i have used it in the past*. I have been tempted to try it again but i can't risk it.


 
Girl, Don't Chance it!  You know Your Hair.  Leave that Be.



washnset said:


> *I DC'ed with VF today* and I love my hair. Its so soft!


 
WnS: How do you DC with it?  I read your post today at work and was wondering what you did?



msa said:


> In fact, all this talk about vatika frosting, I just oiled my hair with some. My jar is almost gone, yay! *It was very lumpy for some reason*.


 
For me, it was no more lumpier than Coconut Oil.  The Lumps Instantly "Melted" as you rubbed it in Your Hands? No?


----------



## msa

IDareT'sHair said:


> For me, it was no more lumpier than Coconut Oil.  The Lumps Instantly "Melted" as you rubbed it in Your Hands? No?




Yeah they melted...but it was like hard lumps (little ones though). When I warm it up, they go away but once it cools down completely they come back. It was odd.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I went to the salon (I know...I have to be a DIY girl one day) and after they washed my hair, she put the Vatika Frosting on my hair and I sat under the dryer for 20 minutes. My hair is really soft and it looks good. I purchased a VF for a friend but when it comes tomorrow (hooray for tracking) she might not get it.




IDareT'sHair said:


> WnS: How do you DC with it? I read your post today at work and was wondering what you did?


----------



## La Colocha

Does anyone know if you can use a butter for a heat protectant? I may want to blowout my hair next week, but i don't want to damage my hair.


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> Does anyone know if you can use a butter for a heat protectant? I may want to blowout my hair next week, but i don't want to damage my hair.




No you cannot.

Butters are just solidified oils. They do not protect against heat.

Heat protection is the one place where I truly believe people should not skimp. Find the best, most silicone laden product that can stand up to a few hundred degrees of heat.


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> No you cannot.
> 
> Butters are just solidified oils. They do not protect against heat.
> 
> Heat protection is the one place where I truly believe people should not skimp. Find the best, most silicone laden product that can stand up to a few hundred degrees of heat.


 
Thanks msa you have to use a serum with the blowdryer also? I just wanted to blowdry. It does not get that hot.


----------



## mkd

I am excited for my hair appointment tomorrow.  I have not done a length check in a looooonng time.  I haven't had my hair flat ironed in almost a year.  It doesn't seem much longer but I am excited anyway.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I hope your hair appointment is everything you want it to be. please take pics!




mkd said:


> I am excited for my hair appointment tomorrow. I have not done a length check in a looooonng time. I haven't had my hair flat ironed in almost a year. It doesn't seem much longer but I am excited anyway.


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> Thanks msa you have to use a serum with the blowdryer also? I just wanted to blowdry. It does not get that hot.




Any direct heat, you definitely want a heat protectant, especially if you're using the blow dryer to try to get it straight.


----------



## msa

I forgot to tell y'all that my Oyin Juices&Berries came in the mail the other day.

Man, I forgot how much I loved this stuff for my scalp. It's great. My scalp feels nice and supple.

I also got the new Honey Water from them. It's supposed to be a skin moisturizer. I keep forgetting to use it right out of the shower but when I do I'll give a review. I figure if I use the honey water followed by coconut oil my skin should be well moisturized (coconut oil by itself didn't work for me at all).


----------



## mkd

washnset said:


> I hope your hair appointment is everything you want it to be. please take pics!


 
Thanks and I will definately take pictures!


----------



## La Colocha

I hope i don't like this jbco that i put in my dc. Why does stuff always have a way of creeping on you when your content? Products just have a way of ending up in my home by the way of usps.


----------



## BrownBetty

msa said:


> I forgot to tell y'all that my Oyin Juices&Berries came in the mail the other day.
> 
> Man, I forgot how much I loved this stuff for my scalp. It's great. My scalp feels nice and supple.
> 
> I also got the new Honey Water from them. It's supposed to be a skin moisturizer. I keep forgetting to use it right out of the shower but when I do I'll give a review. I figure if I use the honey water followed by coconut oil my skin should be well moisturized (*coconut oil by itself didn't work for me at all)*.



Me either! One morning I slapped it on and a hour later I was the ash monster.

I finished my yes to carrots mask,  I really like this stuff I will repurchase it whenever it goes on sale.
I also finished a bottle of ion color (sally's).  I went back to black tonight, I needed to get a break from the henna red.  

I am sitting under the dryer now with protein filler and the YTC mask....  I was going to roller set but I am soo tired.  I think blow dry and caruso rollers it is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Does anyone know if you can use a butter for a heat protectant? I may want to blowout my hair next week, but i don't want to damage my hair.


 
Yup. La.  msa was right.  You gotta get a "Heat Protectant"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Thanks msa you have to use a serum with the blowdryer also?* I just wanted to blowdry. It does not get that hot.


 


msa said:


> *Any direct heat, you definitely want a heat protectant*, especially if you're using the blow dryer to try to get it straight.


 
Correct again msa.  Please be Advised:  Not "ALL" Serums are Heat Protectants.

If you plan to use a _"Serum"_ Make Sure it is also a Heat Protectant as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I hope i don't like this jbco that i put in my dc.* Why does stuff always have a way of creeping on you when your content? Products just have a way of ending up in my home by the way of usps.


 
Girl, JBCO is Da' BOMB!  For Both Naturals & Relaxed!  Mostly Errrbody lurves them a little JBCO. 

Good Stuff.

Stuff Always ends up at Yo' Crib because you're a PJ!


----------



## Christelyn

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, JBCO is Da' BOMB!  For Both Naturals & Relaxed!  Mostly Errrbody lurves them a little JBCO.
> 
> Good Stuff.
> 
> Stuff Always ends up at Yo' Crib because you're a PJ!



Well I've been out of the PJ game for a couple months, but now you're making me wanna go check out JBCO, IDare.  Are you still as bad as ever?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Christelyn said:


> *Well I've been out of the PJ game for a couple months,* but now you're making me wanna go check out JBCO, IDare. Are you still as bad as ever?


 
Hey Partner in PJ Crime! Welcome Back! 

You KNOW I HAD TO REPRESENT While You've been away! 

Glad You're Back and things are Well.

btw: Your Sig is Beautiful! Your Hair is Fierce!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll !  IK it's Saturday ! 

 But Somebody Needs to Wake Up! 

Where are Ya'll At???? 

I need somebody to talk to!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, JBCO is Da' BOMB! For Both Naturals & Relaxed! Mostly Errrbody lurves them a little JBCO.
> 
> Good Stuff.
> 
> *Stuff Always ends up at Yo' Crib because you're a PJ*!


 
 well......



IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll ! IK it's Saturday !
> 
> But Somebody Needs to Wake Up!
> 
> Where are Ya'll At????
> 
> I need somebody to talk to!


 
People are sleep, hung overlol. Im here, just got up a while ago.


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> I hope i don't like this jbco that i put in my dc. Why does stuff always have a way of creeping on you when your content? Products just have a way of ending up in my home by the way of usps.


I love the JBCO and have just re-ordered a crate of 12 bottles from SAMS as I share it with 3 other people. I add it to my pre-poo treatments and also add it to my hair oil concoctions - it is good stuff.  

It is currently at UK customs so I am sure they will hit me with a hefty charge like they did last time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *I love the JBCO and have just re-ordered a crate of 12 bottles from SAMS* as I share it with 3 other people. I add it to my pre-poo treatments and also add it to my hair oil concoctions - it is good stuff.
> 
> It is currently at UK customs so I am sure they will hit me with a hefty charge like they did last time


 
See Girl.........Folx from _'Cross the Pond _are Using/Lovin' It! 

You Better Make JBCO part of your 2010 Product Line-Up!


----------



## La Colocha

rosalindb said:


> I love the JBCO and have just re-ordered a crate of 12 bottles from SAMS as I share it with 3 other people. I add it to my pre-poo treatments and also add it to my hair oil concoctions - it is good stuff.
> 
> It is currently at UK customs so I am sure they will hit me with a hefty charge like they did last time


 
Rosalind how long have you been using jbco? And what do you like about it?



IDareT'sHair said:


> See Girl.........Folx from _'Cross the Pond _are Using/Lovin' It!
> 
> *You Better Make JBCO part of your 2010 Product Line-Up*!


 
I might, i would not use it everyday just add it to my dc's. I know if i will like it when i rinse it out. I do like that fact that it is lighter than regular castor oil and the smell wasn't too bad. Not as bad as i expected it to be.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> See Girl.........Folx from _'Cross the Pond _are Using/Lovin' It!
> 
> You Better Make JBCO part of your 2010 Product Line-Up!


LOL - Even the poor exchange rate did not stop me from repurchasing.  There is a UK supplier here now but it works out cheaper for me to order in bulk and just share it.

I just checked my account at SAMS and I first ordered a bottle to try in January 2007. This is one of only 3 things that I order from abroad as the shipping rates and customs charge are a killer


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> Rosalind how long have you been using jbco? And what do you like about it?


I first ordered it in January 2007 and have been using it ever since.

You do not need to use alot - a little really does go a long way. I think that I only go through 2 bottles a year as I add a little bit to my hair oil concoctions which I also share with friends. I normally oil my hair and scalp every two or three days or as needed. I leaves my hair feeling so soft it is just ridiculous. 

I used to use just coconut oil in my pre-poo treatment but the added JBCO again gives my treatment an extra kick and leaves it feel so soft and conditioned. Also as it is so thick it does not make the treatment runny and gives it some extra substance. 

Actually last year I had an extra bottle which I did not need and a friend of mine bought it off of me and she shared it with her mum and her mum confirmed that it was the real stuff and they use it just as they did when they were back home in Jamaica. They use it for hair, skin, poultices etc.


----------



## Shay72

I'm up. Been up for a minute.  

Last night I prepooed/HOT with my oil concoction (JBCO,Shikakai Growth Elixer,Gro Aut, Mahabhringraj Oils), washed with CON (Green), then slapped on some YTC Mask and slept in it overnight.  Today I will be steaming,then an alma tea rinse, cowash with Shikai Everyday Condish, and leave a little in.  

For some reason I am determined to get a wash & go down. So far I have used Hairveda's Whipped Gelly and Afroveda's Curly Custard and both of them are .  Both of them left my hair kinda stiff and dry.  I think the manipulation made things look crazy too.  Amla brings out your texture. I will start doing a tea rinse or a gloss with it on a weekly basis and follow up with the Shikai condish that contains Amla.  That condish alone has amazed me in the past so hopefully this combination will do it.

Oh yeah, I finished a jar of YTC Mud Mask.  I have about 4 more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> This is one of only 3 things that I order from abroad as the shipping rates and customs charge are a killer


 
Girl........You Don't Have to Tell Me!  I sent one of your Fellow Country Women (whom I love Dearly) Several Products on 2 Separate Occasions and the Shipping Nearly Killed Me!

Love Her to Pieces.....But........  I Couldn't keep it up.  Woulda' Loved to tho' as she tries/buys many wonderful expensive things.

I also wanted some Anita Grant.  And kindly she offered to send me some from there, but I wouldn't ask anybody to make such a Sacrifice. 

It just cost too much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Back to Using Stuff Up:  I may use up a Butter Treat today to steam with.  

I have another one in Stashville, due to Trading with Chebaby!

Especially since I am Hendigo'ing.  I need all the Moisture I can get.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> Actually last year I had an extra bottle which I did not need and a friend of mine bought it off of me and she shared it with her mum and her mum confirmed that it was the real stuff and *they use it just as they did when they were back home in Jamaica. They use it for hair, skin, poultices etc.*


 
My Fibroids have been giving me a Fit since July.  Terrible. 

I was thinking about doing a _Poultice myself with some_.  I Read on SAMS Along with Hair Growth, people use it for Breast Tumors, Stiffness and many other Ailments etc......So I thought about rubbing some on my Stomach.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I'm up. Been up for a minute.
> 
> Last night I prepooed/HOT with my oil concoction (JBCO,Shikakai Growth Elixer,Gro Aut, Mahabhringraj Oils), washed with CON (Green), then slapped on some YTC Mask and slept in it overnight. Today I will be steaming,then an alma tea rinse, cowash with Shikai Everyday Condish, and leave a little in.
> 
> For some reason I am determined to get a wash & go down. So far I have used Hairveda's Whipped Gelly and Afroveda's Curly Custard and both of them are . Both of them left my hair kinda stiff and dry. I think the manipulation made things look crazy too. Amla brings out your texture. I will start doing a tea rinse or a gloss with it on a weekly basis and follow up with the Shikai condish that contains Amla. That condish alone has amazed me in the past so hopefully this combination will do it.
> 
> Oh yeah, I finished a jar of YTC Mud Mask. I have about 4 more.


 
When i first cut my hair i did wash and goes all the time, now my hair is longer she ain't havin it. Those days for me are over. The only way i may be able to do one now it to co wash in twists or plaits then moisturize and take it down wet, then just let it be. But its too cold now. I might try it next year.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> When i first cut my hair i did wash and goes all the time, now my hair is longer she ain't havin it. Those days for me are over. The only way i may be able to do one now it to co wash in twists or plaits then moisturize and take it down wet, then just let it be. But its too cold now. I might try it next year.


 
Oh my hair is completely dry when I leave outta here.  I did it at night and I was almost completely dry before I went to sleep.  I put on my satin bonnet and when I got up in the morning it was still good to go.  That may have been because of the hold of the curly custard.  IDK.  I will see what happens with the new way I'm doing it.

I just purchased some Taliah Waajid (sp?) PMB from the product exchange.  THis was before I looked at that CVS thread.  There are 2 CVS around the corner from me that are supposed to have it.  I will cross that bridge once I try it.  That would make for a couple products I can get on the ground but I still would need to go to 3 different stores to purchase them .


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Oh my hair is completely dry when I leave outta here. I did it at night and I was almost completely dry before I went to sleep. I put on my satin bonnet and when I got up in the morning it was still good to go. That may have been because of the hold of the curly custard. IDK. I will see what happens with the new way I'm doing it.
> 
> I just purchased some Taliah Waajid (sp?) PMB from the product exchange. THis was before I looked at that CVS thread. There are 2 CVS around the corner from me that are supposed to have it. I will cross that bridge once I try it. That would make for a couple products I can get on the ground but I still would need to go to 3 different stores to purchase them .


 
I hope you like it shay, remember if its too thick for you, you can dilute it and it works the same. I love that stuff. I don't think that i will ever use another leave in.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl........You Don't Have to Tell Me!  I sent one of your Fellow Country Women (whom I love Dearly) Several Products on 2 Separate Occasions and the Shipping Nearly Killed Me!
> 
> Love Her to Pieces.....But........  I Couldn't keep it up.  Woulda' Loved to tho' as she tries/buys many wonderful expensive things.
> 
> I also wanted some Anita Grant.  And kindly she offered to send me some from there, but I wouldn't ask anybody to make such a Sacrifice.
> 
> It just cost too much.


Girl - I was so mad. I had ordered twice from Vitaglo and also ordered from SAMS without any problems. Last year I ordered my 12 bottles of JBCO from SAMS and Customs stopped my package and charged me tax and an additional fee for processing and clearing the package. I was furious and queried it but it seems that I had just got lucky on the previous three occasions.

Earlier this year, I ordered from Vitaglo and Customs stopped my package again and the additional customs charges as well as the shipping fees worked out to be more than what the products actually cost. To say I was furious is an understatement, I was absolutely fuming!!!!

The only things I will get from abroad are JBCO and the two Aubrey Organics conditioners that I cannot get here (White Camellia & Blue Green Algae Hair Rescue Mask).  A friend may be going to US and if so I will order the AO conditioners and get him to bring them back for me.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Fibroids have been giving me a Fit since July.  Terrible.
> 
> I was thinking about doing a _Poultice myself with some_.  I Read on SAMS Along with Hair Growth, people use it for Breast Tumors, Stiffness and many other Ailments etc......So I thought about rubbing some on my Stomach.


If I remember correctly, she has fibroids and uses the JBCO as poultice for this. I have just e-mailed it to see if she is using for this and if it is working - I will let you know her response.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> If I remember correctly, she has fibroids and uses the JBCO as poultice for this.* I have just e-mailed it to see if she is using for this and if it is working - I will let you know her response.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Thank You So Much


----------



## BrownBetty

I forgot about JBCO!  You all are reminding me of all the good stuff I used to buy for me hair.  Has anyone actually gone to Sam's to buy the oil?  I don't want to pay for shipping and I will be home in a couple of weeks.

I loved JBCO, I think it was the ordering that steered me away from it eventually.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MissVee said:


> I forgot about JBCO! You all are reminding me of all the good stuff I used to buy for me hair. Has anyone actually gone to Sam's to buy the oil? I don't want to pay for shipping and I will be home in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I loved JBCO, I think it was the ordering that steered me away from it eventually.


 
Yeah's Sams Shipping Ain't No Joke. 

But Brownie turned me on to _Crown Essentials_ and they seem to be a "tad" bit Cheaper. 

So next time I order, I will try them.


----------



## La Colocha

I like the jbco, it made my dc perfect. I used avocado butter, shea butter, olive butter, jojoba butter with banana baby food and jbco. If i knew how to preserve this i would make a huge batch. I only use a little of each and a bit more oil to make one application. I feel a difference with adding the jbco, its a keeper.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah's Sams Shipping Ain't No Joke.
> 
> But Brownie turned me on to _Crown Essentials_ and they seem to be a "tad" bit Cheaper.
> 
> So next time I order, I will try them.


 
I think bony carries it too, i will have to check again, if so when my sample runs out, i will hit them up. And thanks mama, you have helped me and the colochas alot introducing me to different butters and jbco. Im grateful.


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> I like the jbco, it made my dc perfect. I used avocado butter, shea butter, olive butter, jojoba butter with banana baby food and jbco. If i knew how to preserve this i would make a huge batch. I only use a little of each and a bit more oil to make one application. I feel a difference with adding the jbco, its a keeper.




Since the banana baby food has preservatives and you didn't add any water, you can probably keep it in the fridge for a week or two (with a lid on).

I wouldn't make a huge batch, but you could try it with a smaller batch and see what happens.


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> Since the banana baby food has preservatives and you didn't add any water, you can probably keep it in the fridge for a week or two (with a lid on).
> 
> I wouldn't make a huge batch, but you could try it with a smaller batch and see what happens.


 
Thanks msa im going to try that, i did not think about the baby food having preservatives, i can make enough for 2 weeks and see how it goes. I can also make just a small test batch and just leave it in there until it goes bad to see how long it takes.

Eta- on the baby food it says to use up 2 days after opening, i wonder if it will affect the life of the dc. I tried freezing a homemade dc before but i did not like it after i thawed it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I think bony carries it too,* i will have to check again, if so when my sample runs out, i will hit them up. *And thanks mama, you have helped me and the colochas alot introducing me to different butters and jbco. Im grateful*.


 
No Problem!  You Know You My Girl.  Let me know if BofNy Has it.  Thanks!


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> Thanks msa im going to try that, i did not think about the baby food having preservatives, i can make enough for 2 weeks and see how it goes. I can also make just a small test batch and just leave it in there until it goes bad to see how long it takes.
> 
> Eta- *on the baby food it says to use up 2 days after opening, i wonder if it will affect the life of the dc.* I tried freezing a homemade dc before but i did not like it after i thawed it out.




Hmmm about the bold. I know that part of the reasoning for that is that babies stomachs are much more sensitive so any little bacterial growth would be bad for them (though I've eaten baby food as an adult that I've had in the fridge for a week with no problem). 

I say try it and see what happens with one small batch.


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> Hmmm about the bold. I know that part of the reasoning for that is that babies stomachs are much more sensitive so any little bacterial growth would be bad for them (though I've eaten baby food as an adult that I've had in the fridge for a week with no problem).
> 
> I say try it and see what happens with one small batch.


 
Ok, ill try it and leave it in the fridge until it goes bad, smell wise and keep track of it. The bad smell will come before it molds.


----------



## Shay72

BONY does carry JBCO.  It's where I got mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *BONY does carry JBCO*. It's where I got mine.


 

Thanks Shay!  That's another 'option' for me. 

And I just ordered some Porosity Control.  I wish I knew that. 

I didn't even look.  

Just got what I needed and got out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll So Far today....I've had a Blonde Brownie that was Awesome and I just ate a Cookie! 

And it's just 2:30.erplexed  

But I Have been Up since about 6:30.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll So Far today....*I've had a Blonde Brownie that was Awesome and I just ate a Cookie*!
> 
> And it's just 2:30.erplexed
> 
> But I Have been Up since about 6:30.


 
....................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> ....................


 
Girl, IK!  

Somebody need to come get these Thangs!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, IK!
> 
> Somebody need to come get these Thangs!


 
.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

What I Did Notice is that Sam's 8oz is $9.99 and BofNy is $12.99.  

So, Crown Essentials is still working out to be the better price (including shipping).

Thanks Shay & La.  At least now I know BofNy is also an Option.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> What I Did Notice is that Sam's 8oz is $9.99 and BofNy is $12.99.
> 
> So, Crown Essentials is still working out to be the better price (including shipping).
> 
> Thanks Shay & La. At least now I know BofNy is also an Option.


 
Yes, it always good to know a few places to get your staples.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *What I Did Notice is that Sam's 8oz is $9.99 and BofNy is $12.99. *
> 
> So, Crown Essentials is still working out to be the better price (including shipping).
> 
> Thanks Shay & La. At least now I know BofNy is also an Option.


 
How much is sam's shipping compared to bony? I can't remember what i paid for shipping. I need to look a crown essentials.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> .


 
Girl, I'm HIT! 

I Need Charz _future_ MIL Up In Here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well....BabyBoy will be by here around 6:00-7:00. 

So, that steps up my Hair Game.  I was tryna' make it an all day adventure.erplexed

And La....Before You Start.....NO!  He is NOT Getting any of my Cookies (at least not those kind).  

I have put them in the Cabinet way in the back behind some Canned Green Beans.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> How much is sam's shipping compared to bony? I can't remember what i paid for shipping. I need to look a crown essentials.


 
Sam's = Fed-Ex.  Can't remember the Charges. 

I Looked at it before and Crown Ess. ended up overall being cheaper.  

Unless Sams has a Fantastic Sale.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sam's = Fed-Ex. Can't remember the Charges.
> 
> I Looked at it before and Crown Ess. ended up overall being cheaper.
> 
> Unless Sams has a Fantastic Sale.


 
Thanks t well then it will be crown or bony, which ever shipping is cheaper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I did use up the Tube of Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat I had.  

Now, all I got to do is to Cut The Tube and Finish it On Out.  

I bet I "technically" have at least 1 more usage if I were to Cut the Tube in Half, Dig out and around the Top etc.....you see where I'm going?????

Anyway, I was glad to see something gone.....I almost finished up the Suave Tropical Coconut, but that's another Hendigo Session for another time.

btw:  Yes......I will be cutting that Tube in Half and Digging all up in the Top etc.....


----------



## La Colocha

Good job t, and good job everyone, with using up stuff, the end of the year is around the corner. It got hot here today which is unusual. They are talking on the news of having a mild winter. I hope so, we did not have much of a summer. I don't know if i will braid my hair tonight or tommorrow. I rinsed out my dc and then just put on a plastic cap. Im being lazy today.


----------



## msa

Yup, the end of the year is almost here. I only have a few things left to use up:
1 AO GPB
1 AO White Camellia
Vatika frosting (1/3 of the jar left)
1 JC Nourish & Shine (I'm using it on my body since I have super dry skin...not really using it on hair anymore).

I think that's it. If I use all these up by Christmas (which is more than possible) then I'll reward myself with some tw shampoo and conditioner. Those are the last products I want to try.


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> Yup, the end of the year is almost here. I only have a few things left to use up:
> 1 AO GPB
> 1 AO White Camellia
> Vatika frosting (1/3 of the jar left)
> 1 JC Nourish & Shine (I'm using it on my body since I have super dry skin...not really using it on hair anymore).
> 
> I think that's it. If I use all these up by Christmas (which is more than possible) then I'll reward myself with some tw shampoo and conditioner. Those are the last products I want to try.


 
Are you not liking the jcns for your hair anymore?


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> Are you not liking the jcns for your hair anymore?



I like the way it smells and how it works, I just don't really need it. Everything I would use it for, coconut oil and tw mist do a great job. So no real need for it in my regimen.

It's amazing on my feet and skin though.


----------



## mkd

I was pleased with my hair appointment today.  My stylist used the runway and its amazing.  I wish I had one but I would probably be bald trying to use it.  My hair is very shiny though.


----------



## msa

mkd said:


> I was pleased with my hair appointment today.  My stylist used the runway and its amazing.  I wish I had one but I would probably be bald trying to use it.  My hair is very shiny though.




Your hair looks gorgeous in your siggy.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I was pleased with my hair appointment today. My stylist used the runway and its amazing. I wish I had one but I would probably be bald trying to use it. My hair is very shiny though.


 
You have some beautiful hair. Your stylist did a wonderful job.

Ot. is that your pumpkin in the corner. Im a momma i can spot a child a mile away. Precious.


----------



## mkd

aww thanks ladies.  I miss my stylist, I gave her a big hug and told her I haven't worn my hair straight in months.  I have been wearing curly ponys and buns.  

La, that's my boy pumpkin!


----------



## mkd

Oh and also, I noticed today that cassia is giving me really pretty natural red highlights.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Oh and also, I noticed today that cassia is giving me really pretty natural red highlights.


 
Your hair looks great!!! The stylist did an excellent job!!!!


----------



## Charz

Omg I went to Lush yesterday and David talked me outta buying hair products.

He was like "Charlise, you said you aren't buying anything until Black Friday. I don't know when that is, but today is Saturday."


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> I was pleased with my hair appointment today.  My stylist used the runway and its amazing.  I wish I had one but I would probably be bald trying to use it.  My hair is very shiny though.




Omgosh, your hair is so perfect! I miss my highlights! I love your hair, OMGosh and you're natural too?? 

I need some hair like that in my life.


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies. i did a scalp massage earlier(been up sice 2am, dont know why) with coconut oil and am now pre pooing with vatika frosting. will shampoo with afroveda shampoo bar and deep condition with a mix of AO white camillia and rose masquite. then do a wash and go puff. later tonight i will do tiny twists using afroveda cocolatte butter. 

yesterday i started to buy some more ojon mist but talked myself out of it. i wait another week or two before i re-up on that.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> Your hair looks great!!! The stylist did an excellent job!!!!


 


Charzboss said:


> Omgosh, your hair is so perfect! I miss my highlights! I love your hair, OMGosh and you're natural too??
> 
> I need some hair like that in my life.


 
Thanks Brownie and Charz.  I think I figured out how to multi quote.  I am natural Charz.  I am growing out my highlights.  My hair is fine and I think the color  prevents it from retaining length.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Omg I went to Lush yesterday and David talked me outta buying hair products.
> 
> *He was like "Charlise, you said you aren't buying anything until Black Friday. I don't know when that is, but today is Saturday*."


 
That is too cute. He is keeping you on track. If your goal is to not buy anything until black friday, you can do it.

Eta- Ok i looked at the calendar and thanksgiving is on a friday. So will black friday be saturday or midnight on friday? Im confused now.



chebaby said:


> hello ladies. i did a scalp massage earlier(been up sice 2am, dont know why) with coconut oil and am now pre pooing with vatika frosting. will shampoo with afroveda shampoo bar and deep condition with a mix of AO white camillia and rose masquite. then do a wash and go puff. later tonight i will do tiny twists using afroveda cocolatte butter.
> 
> yesterday i started to buy some more ojon mist but talked myself out of it. i wait another week or two before i re-up on that.


 
Che have you started using your tw mist yet? After you try it you may not want to go back to ojon.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> That is too cute. He is keeping you on track. If your goal is to not buy anything until black friday, you can do it.
> 
> Eta- Ok i looked at the calendar and thanksgiving is on a friday. So will black friday be saturday or midnight on friday? Im confused now.



Thanksgiving is always the last Thursday in November.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, i have nothing to do today, everyone is gone. Anyway i haven't bought my jbco yet. I know i will only need 1 bottle but im trying to wait until wendsday which is my dc day. Im waiting because i have phantom itchies on certain locations on my scalp, no dandruff and no build up. But the same places always itch. I am taking a guess its from scalp damage when i relaxed, i don't know for sure, but the same places i used to get burned are the same places that itch. My head doesn't itch now but im trying to see if i can make it to my mid week dc without applying the jbco to my scalp. Im only going to use it 2x a week on dc day and wash day. Im going to see how it benefits my scalp. It makes my hair soft. And since ive started using butters instead of dc's and all natural conditoners and leave in. My scalp is not itching as much as it used too. Im finding that the simpler my products are as far as ingredient wise, the more it is benefiting me. Sorry so long.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Thanksgiving is always the last Thursday in November.


 
Thanks charz, does your calendar say that its on friday too. Or is mine wrong?


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Thanks charz, does your calendar say that its on friday too. Or is mine wrong?




http://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/monthly.html


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> http://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/monthly.html


 

Ok thanks again, dh has one and his says thursday too, so mine is wrong. I should have known i got it from work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah........Historically, Thanksgiving is ALWAYS On Thursday. 

The 4th Thursday in November....Always...........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I wish I had one *but I would probably be bald trying to use it.* My hair is very shiny though.


 
Girl, That woulda' been Me!


----------



## fattyfatfat

me too!!!!!!!!!!




IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, That woulda' been Me!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah........Historically, Thanksgiving is ALWAYS On Thursday.
> 
> The 4th Thursday in November....Always...........


 
Yep you guys are right, I think they printed it on friday because they give the day before and after off. So it would be wed, thur, friday is considered our thanksgiving holiday at work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WOW!  Your Work is Da' Bomb!  I Could Use Wednesday!  AND Tuesday....and might as well throw in Monday.....

We do get Thrus & Friday (so I shouldn't complain).  I have alot of Friends that DO have to work on Friday. 

But they 'get' Columbus Day & Veterans's Day (and we don't).erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! Your Work is Da' Bomb! I Could Use Wednesday!  AND Tuesday....and might as well throw in Monday.....
> 
> We do get Thrus & Friday (so I shouldn't complain). I have alot of Friends that DO have to work on Friday.
> 
> But they 'get' Columbus Day & Veterans's Day (and we don't).erplexed


 
Girl i have been blessed this is the first job ive had where we don't work any holidays. Christmas break is 2 weeks also. They even give us mlk day off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl i have been blessed this is the first job ive had where we don't work any holidays. Christmas break is 2 weeks also. They even give us mlk day off.


 
We Should Do a 2 Week Christmas "Shut Down" too.  Because Schools are Closed, but the Administration still has to "report" 

It's a total waste of $ and the phones never ring.  They could "SAVE $" By also closing between Christmas & New Year's (I just normally schedule that off anyway).  But on the times I've worked it, it's been a Ghost Town.  And No one stays there the Full 8 hours. 

If it wasn't so Snowy and Cold and I wasn't soooo Lazy......I'd probably roll up 'bout 11 and leave about 2 and keep my vacation days.

We get MLK too!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> We Should Do a 2 Week Christmas "Shut Down" too. Because Schools are Closed, but the Administration still has to "report"
> 
> It's a total waste of $ and the phones never ring. They could "SAVE $" By also closing between Christmas & New Year's (I just normally schedule that off anyway). But on the times I've worked it, it's been a Ghost Town. And No one stays there the Full 8 hours.
> 
> If it wasn't so Snowy and Cold and I wasn't soooo Lazy......I'd probably roll up 'bout 11 and leave about 2 and keep my vacation days.
> 
> We get MLK too!


 
Yes they schedule it with the school. I think that is nice because sometimes its hard for parents to find care around the christmas holiday. This way they don't have to worry. Is it cold there right now? Its 75 now, and that is crazy for here.


----------



## iNicola

La Colocha said:


> Its 75 now, and that is crazy for here.


 Where are you LC? I wish it was 75 here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yes they schedule it with the school.* I think that is nice because sometimes its hard for parents to find care around the christmas holiday. This way they don't have to worry. Is it cold there right now? Its 75 now, and that is crazy for here.


 
And Yes, they Should. 

Nah Girl, it's Warm (69) and was Warm Yesterday too!


----------



## La Colocha

Have you ladies got your black friday lists wrapped up? I have only 2 things that i want but they are not hair related.


----------



## La Colocha

iNicola said:


> Where are you LC? I wished it were 75 here.


 
Im in the midwest. Its almost uncomfortable, the heat has been on so the house is hot. I may turn on the air to knock it out.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Have you ladies got your black friday lists wrapped up? I have only 2 things that i want but they are not hair related.



Black Friday is the day of reckoning for Hairveda. 
One of every product.

Qhemet
Kardaky Mist
2x Burdock Butter Root Cream
Honeybush Holding Gel

Shescentit
Pending on New Product Offerings

KBB
Depending on sale.

THAT IS IT!!!! (Pending large discounts)


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> Have you ladies got your black friday lists wrapped up? I have only 2 things that i want but they are not hair related.


 
I'm not getting anything of any sort.

Actually I think that's the day I'll be cleaning out EVERYTHING so I can give stuff to goodwill.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Mine Will Be:

*JBCO* A Coupla' Bottles (if there is a Sale)
*Qhemet **Mixture of Samples & Product
*Hairveda* Vatika Frosting (only if it's $5.00) and Sitrnillah
*Afroveda* *Samplers of Conditioners & Butters
*SheScentIt* (Open)

Everything Contingent Upon BF Sales.  No Sale.  No Purchase.


----------



## Shay72

mkd--Your hair is beautiful!

I finished Njoi's Coconut Hair Butter.  It won't be a repurchase.  

I've finally given up on the wash & go at least for now.  I did an amla tea rinse then followed up with the Shikai Everyday condish which has amla in it.  That combination is the truth.  It had my curls along my edges defined and the waves popping elsewhere.  The two issues were: the right side acting a fool again.  It was so frizzy.  The second problem is I have some overprocessed strands in the front.  They are straight.  I checked the new growth on those strands and they are fine.  That's why I figured overprocessed vs. heat damaged. Maybe in 6 months.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

mkd said:


> I was pleased with my hair appointment today.  My stylist used the runway and its amazing.  I wish I had one but I would probably be bald trying to use it.  My hair is very shiny though.



Your hair looks really beautiful. 




La Colocha said:


> Ot. is that your pumpkin in the corner. Im a momma i can spot a child a mile away. Precious.



You have really good eyes, I didn't even notice the baby. 



Charzboss said:


> Black Friday is the day of reckoning for Hairveda.
> One of every product.
> 
> Qhemet
> Kardaky Mist
> 2x Burdock Butter Root Cream
> Honeybush Holding Gel
> 
> Shescentit
> Pending on New Product Offerings
> 
> KBB
> Depending on sale.
> 
> THAT IS IT!!!! (Pending large discounts)



   Ya'll are terrifying...I wanted to try some qhemet and KBB stuff, and I can already see that if I'm going to get anything, I will have to order at like the exact moment that the sale starts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> That's why I figured overprocessed vs. heat damaged. Maybe in 6 months.


 
*Shay, Aggie & Other Tea Rinsers*:  Can You Please Elaborate on this Process.  Do you just make Tea and then use it as a Final Rinse?  How does that work?  

I was thinking about buying some Nettle Tea, making it, letting it "cool" and then pouring it over my hair as a Final Rinse or is it more entailed?

Also chemical damage vs heat damage:  What specifically are you looking for?


----------



## iNicola

La Colocha said:


> Have you ladies got your black friday lists wrapped up? I have only 2 things that i want but they are not hair related.



Like T...no sales, no purchase. The only thing I'd probably get is the CoCasta Shikakai Oil. My cravings for hair products have subsided so I'll only be restocking my staples. Well that's the plan.


----------



## msa

Hey y'all...while you're thinking about your black friday purchases it'd be really cool if you could maybe donate a few meals to your local food bank or a turkey or something. The food banks across america are REALLY strained right now, and it'll be worse during Thanksgiving. I know they'd really appreciate it if people donated some cans of food or hygiene products (the cheap V05's for instance).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

iNicola said:


> *Like T...no sales, no purchase.* The only thing I'd probably get is the CoCasta Shikakai Oil. *My cravings for hair products have subsided* so I'll only be restocking my staples. Well that's the plan.


 
Good Girl!

I Still Have Mad Cravings that I fight 'daily' but I am tryna' go into 2010 with a New Attitude.  

And truthfully, I don't need anything.


----------



## Shay72

I attempted to take pics and yeah, um I don't think I will be documenting this transition.  It's so hard for me to get good pics .




La Colocha said:


> Have you ladies got your black friday lists wrapped up? I have only 2 things that i want but they are not hair related.


 
Qhemet--Honey Bush Tea Gel, Cocoa Detangling Ghee

Hairveda--Hydrasilica Spritz, ACV Rinse, Sitrinillah, Buttercream, Amala Cream Rinse, Moist PRO

Ayurnatural Beauty--Cassia, Fenugreek, Amla, Amla oil, Kalpi Tone

Dc's are what are missing from this list but there is one more to try. The Honeyfig stuff is here I just need to pick it up.  Not bad--a week. My hair accessories from etsy are here too.  I already have those. Very pretty!


----------



## La Colocha

If hairveda has a store wide sale i will get some more soap bars and hydrasilica for my skin. That's it, if not then i won't get anything.


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> Hey y'all...while you're thinking about your black friday purchases it'd be really cool if you could maybe donate a few meals to your local food bank or a turkey or something. The food banks across america are REALLY strained right now, and it'll be worse during Thanksgiving. I know they'd really appreciate it if people donated some cans of food or hygiene products (the cheap V05's for instance).


 
 I always give because i know what god has done for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha; said:
			
		

> if not then i won't get anything


 
That's what I'm talking about.  I ain't "pressed." 

For me, it would really feel good continuing to use up stuff. 

And make that an on-going habit well into the New Year. 

_*will definitely keep anita grant close on my radar tho'*_


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> I always give because i know what god has done for me.




That's why I think it's so important to give. I know y'all do as many products as y'all send out (thanks Terri!!).

So many folks are hitting up food banks right now, it's crazy. It really upsets me to think about it.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's what I'm talking about. I ain't "pressed."
> 
> For me, it would really feel good continuing to use up stuff.
> 
> And make that an on-going habit well into the New Year.
> 
> _*will definitely keep anita grant close on my radar tho'*_


 
Yes even though i have my staples i will still continue to use them up and keep consistant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

msa said:


> That's why I think it's so important to give. I know y'all do as many products as y'all send out (thanks Terri!!).
> 
> *So many folks are hitting up food banks right now, it's crazy. It really upsets me to think about it.*


 
As a Small Child My Mother Always Instilled in Us to Help the Poor/Give.  

Faith Mission (which is a Local Shelter) I have Provided Thousands of Dollar throughout the Year as well as Clothing, Household and other Items. As well as the Salvation Army etc....

In fact, for Thanksgiving, I made a Sizable Charitable Contribution to Feed over 60 Homeless Families.

I have Fed the Homeless for about 20 years,and also participate in a group called:  Project HELP which provide Emergency Shelter, Food, Clothing for Families in Need.

It makes me Angry to msa.  In this Country, No one Should be "poor" or "homeless"


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> That's why I think it's so important to give. I know y'all do as many products as y'all send out (thanks Terri!!).
> 
> *So many folks are hitting up food banks right now, it's crazy. It really upsets me to think about it*.


 
I know it does and i understand, i have been there before and lived it. We do what we can to help and have faith that one day no one will have to suffer or go without.


----------



## msa

IDareT'sHair said:


> As a Small Child My Mother Always Instilled in Us to Help the Poor/Give.
> 
> Faith Mission (which is a Local Shelter) I have Provided Thousands of Dollar throughout the Year as well as Clothing, Household and other Items. As well as the Salvation Army etc....
> 
> In fact, for Thanksgiving, I made a Sizable Charitable Contribution to Feed over 60 Homeless Families.
> 
> I have Fed the Homeless for about 20 years,and also participate in a group called:  Project HELP which provide Emergency Shelter, Food, Clothing for Families in Need.
> 
> It makes me Angry to msa. * In this Country, No one Should be "poor" or "homeless"*




You are so right about the bold.

For the last couple of years, instead of giving christmas gifts, I give donations in the person's name to the local food bank and shelters. I buy stuff in bulk in then make a box with shampoo, conditioner, toothpaste, toothbrushes, shower gel, socks, and maybe a couple of other things. Those types of things are especially needed at the shelters for women and children.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

msa said:


> You are so right about the bold.
> 
> For the last couple of years, instead of giving christmas gifts, I give donations in the person's name to the local food bank and shelters. *I buy stuff in bulk in then make a box with shampoo, conditioner, toothpaste, toothbrushes, shower gel, socks, and maybe a couple of other things. *Those types of things are especially needed at the shelters for women and children.


 
They need all of that stuff msa.  I am also a Big Proponent of Hats & Gloves, Blankets especially here where it can get down to sub-zero temperatures.

I also think "kindness" should be extended towards Our Seniors too.  I will pay for someone's groceries behind me in line or their meal (if I'm led at a restaurant).  

_I heard on PBS a while back that America is The Only Country A Person Can Work Full Time and Still Be Poor. _

And it's so true.  And sad.  That things are geared toward Corporate Greed.


----------



## Charz

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Your hair looks really beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have really good eyes, I didn't even notice the baby.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll are terrifying...I wanted to try some qhemet and KBB stuff, and I can already see that if I'm going to get anything, I will have to order at like the exact moment that the sale starts.



Lol, I am off on Black Friday. I will be ordering at 12am, and then going out with my lil cuz Taylor to camp out at coach or express.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Lol, I am off on Black Friday. *I will be ordering at 12am,* and then going out with my lil cuz Taylor to camp out at coach or express.


 
HOLD UP!  Qhemet's Starts at 7 a.m.?  Correct?  

I may have to give you my Phone # so you can Wake Me Up at Midnight!

_I might be making a trip to Starbucks for a Redeye!_


----------



## msa

IDareT'sHair said:


> They need all of that stuff msa.  I am also a Big Proponent of *Hats & Gloves, Blankets* especially here where it can get down to sub-zero temperatures.
> 
> I also think "kindness" should be extended towards Our Seniors too.  I will pay for someone's groceries behind me in line or their meal (if I'm led at a restaurant).
> 
> _I heard on PBS a while back that America is The Only Country A Person Can Work Full Time and Still Be Poor. _
> 
> And it's so true.  And sad.  That things are geared toward Corporate Greed.



Ooo I hadn't thought of hats/gloves/blankets/scarves. That's a great idea. It's not like it's freezing in la but it still gets pretty cold at night, especially for those who can't afford heat. And target always has those cheap 3 packs of gloves for a dollar around this time.

And you're right about Seniors. They are doing just as badly as other folks as far as income goes and what's worse is they are generally more isolated. I know during summer out here there's a group that goes around and runs errands and stuff for the seniors so they don't have to go out in the heat and risk heat stroke or dehydration.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> HOLD UP!  Qhemet's Starts at 7 a.m.?  Correct?
> 
> I may have to give you my Phone # so you can Wake Me Up at Midnight!
> 
> _I might be making a trip to Starbucks for a Redeye!_



Yeah your right about the 7am. I will be back home by then . Last Qhemet sale I was in training in Atlanta, so I just ordered off my blackberry! So if all else fails!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> *They need all of that stuff msa.  I am also a Big Proponent of Hats & Gloves, Blankets especially here where it can get down to sub-zero temperatures.*
> 
> I also think "kindness" should be extended towards Our Seniors too.  I will pay for someone's groceries behind me in line or their meal (if I'm led at a restaurant).
> 
> _I heard on PBS a while back that America is The Only Country A Person Can Work Full Time and Still Be Poor. _
> 
> And it's so true.  And sad.  That things are geared toward Corporate Greed.



That's what my mother does!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> HOLD UP! Qhemet's Starts at 7 a.m.? Correct?
> 
> I may have to give you my Phone # so you can Wake Me Up at Midnight!
> 
> _I might be making a trip to Starbucks for a Redeye!_


 
She will not be thinking of you on november 27th. Put your alarm on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *She will not be thinking of you on november 27th*. Put your alarm on.


 
Nahhh....Charz is a Good Egg. 

She'd Call Me if I really Needed Her to.  She knows how Important Sales are to Me. 

_*cough*_ uh....right Charz??


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nahhh....Charz is a Good Egg.
> 
> She'd Call Me if I really Needed Her to.  She knows how Important Sales are to Me.
> 
> _*cough*_ uh....right Charz??




Girl, I'll let you know After I order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Girl, I'll let you know After I order


 
We'll Prolly Know about "Most" of them (Hopefully) before Thanksgiving..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La:  I just rubbed in some Olive Butter!  I really like it!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La: I just rubbed in some Olive Butter! I really like it!


 
You turned me on to the butters, they are so nice and so simple. There are just so many of them. You have to find the ones you like and stick with them. And they are cheap and last a long time. Like the dc that i made was the best ive ever tried and it was simple ingredients. Its not exactly a kiss reggie but maybe a super kiss, ill make up my own.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I am working up my Regimen for This Friday today.  My Hair time was cut down last night.  

I wanted to do the GPB Under the Heat Cap, Steam longer etc... 

BabyBoy said my hair looked cute last night.  Since I did my Hendigo, I may just really focus on Moisturizing this week.  

Will continue to use the Nutrine Garlic Conditioner for Co-Washing.  I really liked the GPB under the Heat Cap.  

It felt GREAT!  May do this again.

Maybe I'll do that and then DC with Something Moisturizing, either Keratase or maybe AE Garlic (still working on trying to use these 2 up) Will definitely cut open the Butter Treat and use that up with either one of those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You turned me on to the butters, they are so nice and so simple. *There are just so many of them.* You have to find the ones you like and stick with them. And *they are cheap *and *last a long time.*


 
No I Didn't PUSHA!  You Originially Brought TNS Up in Here. 

I just bought _a variety _and you just bought like the Avacado & a Coupla' others.  

You're Right.  There are. They Are.  And they Do!

_*may pull the sample butter of the coffee i got from che back out*_


----------



## msa

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am working up my Regimen for This Friday today.  My Hair time was cut down last night.
> 
> I wanted to do the GPB Under the Heat Cap, Steam longer etc...
> 
> BabyBoy said my hair looked cute last night.  Since I did my Hendigo, I may just really focus on Moisturizing this week.
> 
> Will continue to use the Nutrine Garlic Conditioner for Co-Washing.  I really liked the GPB under the Heat Cap.
> 
> It felt GREAT!  May do this again.
> 
> Maybe I'll do that and then DC with Something Moisturizing, either Keratase or maybe AE Garlic (still working on trying to use these 2 up) Will definitely cut open the Butter Treat and use that up with either one of those.



Be careful you don't over moisturize your hair. GPB is far more moisturizing than it is protein, add heat, and then follow that with another moisturizing dc and you may be setting yourself up for a problem.


----------



## Charz

Now I can get away with washing every two weeks. *I need to use less product.* My hair feels more moisturized and fresh. 

I might have to give up Qhemet's AOHC and switch to her BRBC.

I have learned so much about my hair during this challenge. Thanks LC.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> No I Didn't PUSHA! You Originially Brought TNS Up in Here.
> 
> I just bought _a variety _and you just bought like the Avacado & a Coupla' others.
> 
> You're Right. There are. They Are. And they Do!
> 
> _**may pull the sample butter of the coffee i got from che back out**_


 
You should try it, i tried the jbco and im ok.



msa said:


> Be careful you don't over moisturize your hair. GPB is far more moisturizing than it is protein, add heat, and then follow that with another moisturizing dc and you may be setting yourself up for a problem.


 
Your right the gpb made my hair almost mushy and i thought it was protein. maybe moisturizing proteins? It was a little greasy too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

msa said:


> Be careful you don't over moisturize your hair. *GPB is far more moisturizing than it is protein, add heat, and then follow that with another moisturizing dc and you may be setting yourself up for a problem.*


 
Thanks for the GPB tip msa!  I always start working through it and by Friday, I almost always completely change out products.

Good to know about GPB tho'.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Now I can get away with washing every two weeks. I need to use less product. My hair feels more moisturized and fresh.
> 
> I might have to give up Qhemet's AOHC and switch to her BRBC.


 
How many times a week do you add product to your hair? And is the heavy cream too heavy?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You should try it, i tried the jbco and im ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Your right the gpb made my hair almost mushy and i thought it was protein. maybe moisturizing proteins? It was a little greasy too.


 
You're right! You Tried Jamacian Black Castor Oil! 

It's Good too!

I tried the Coffee Butter a coupla' days (and put it away).  I may try it again (once it gets much colder) because everyone said can help stave off 'shedding'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Now I can get away with washing every two weeks. *I need to use less product.* My hair feels more moisturized and fresh.
> 
> I might have to give up Qhemet's AOHC and switch to her BRBC.
> 
> I have learned so much about my hair during this challenge. Thanks LC.


 
I used and Finished my sample of the AOHC I got from you (thanks Charz).  

I really liked it.  And decided to purchase another "sample size" during the Sale. 

It really worked well managing my NG

I have a 'sample' of the Burdock Root I ordered a while back, but haven't used it yet.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> You're right! You Tried Jamacian Black Castor Oil!
> 
> It's Good too!
> 
> I tried the Coffee Butter a coupla' days (and put it away). I may try it again (once it gets much colder) *because everyone said can help stave off 'shedding'*


 
I think this is my 3rd week prepooing with it and i do have a little less shedding. I don't know if its the coffee butter, the hibiscus oil or is it from changing my products. But ill see when winter comes. I don't shed alot anyway, but it was less than normal when i detangled.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> How many times a week do you add product to your hair? And is the heavy cream too heavy?



Since I did my twists on Tuesday, I haven't had to add anything to my hair, I have been wearing a twistout since Saturday and my hair is still soft, with just a bit of Shescentit CocoCream Leave-in and Jane Carter Twist and Lock. That's all.

It seems as though the water based moisturizers make my hair feel softer and more weightless then the heavier stuff. I have thick hair, but maybe that doesn't mean I need thick product. 

I wanna wash my hair only twice a month, henna once every 6 weeks, and to have a low manipulation regimen. It seems as all the long haired ladies, especially the features of the month have very simple techniques.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Since I did my twists on Tuesday, I haven't had to add anything to my hair, I have been wearing a twistout since Saturday and my hair is still soft, with just a bit of Shescentit CocoCream Leave-in and Jane Carter Twist and Lock. That's all.
> 
> *It seems as though the water based moisturizers make my hair feel softer and more weightless then the heavier stuff. I have thick hair, but maybe that doesn't mean I need thick product.*
> 
> I wanna wash my hair only twice a month, henna once every 6 weeks, and to have a low manipulation regimen. It seems as all the long haired ladies, especially the features of the month have very simple techniques.


 
No it doesn't mean you need a thick product. I can't remember the thread name but it talked about strands of hair like thick, fine and medium. Like you may have thick hair but fine strands and too much product can dry the hair out as much as using too little. You have to find a medium for your hair type. If i remember what it was i will post the link.


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> Your right the gpb made my hair almost mushy and i thought it was protein. maybe moisturizing proteins? It was a little greasy too.




Prevailing knowledge on the board says it's protein...but I'm a renegade.

The thing about AO conditioners is they all have the cetyl alcohol (coconut fatty acid cream base) as a base...it's thick and very moisturizing. AO conditioners also have a lot of oils to add to the conditioning and softness. That probably contributed to the mushy, greasy feeling you got. AO conditioners are too heavy for a lot of people's hair.

The ingredients of GPB are:
Coconut Fatty Acid Cream Base, Organic Aloe Vera, Wheat Germ Oil, *Lactalbumin*, Organic Rosemary Oil, Organic Sage Oil, Horsetail Extract, Coltsfoot Extract, Nettle Extract, *Amino Acid Complex (Cysteine, Methionine)*, *Glycoprotein (from oyster shells)*, Balsam Oil, Aubrey's Preservative (Citrus Seed Extract, Vitamins A, C and E).

The bold are considered the protein ingredients. From my research on lactalbumin (milk protein) it doesn't really do much for hair. It can't stick to it and also it's not going to penetrate. It's not even as effective as ovalbumin (egg white protein) which at least will coat the strand. 

Amino acids are too small to have much effect on the hair and they'll be rinsed off easily.


> Amino acids on the other hand tend to be very soluble in water so you can expect that you will remove majority of whatever you put on once you rinse your hair.


http://thenaturalhaven.blogspot.com/2009/06/size-matters-protein-conditioning-part.html

Now the glycoprotein I have not been able to find any information on. But if you subscribe to the belief that the first 5 or so ingredients make up the bulk of a product, then there's probably not that much glycoprotein in the first place (it's the 11th ingredient).

So even though AO says this about the purpose of the conditioner...


> Nutrient-rich, protein-based GPB rehydrates and reenergizes your hair, strengthens hair fiber and repairs damage from salon treatments to restore softness, manageability and shine.



I'm hard pressed to believe, based on the ingredients, that it's really a protein conditioner. I do think it's a good conditioner though, just more moisturizing than anything else.


----------



## msa

I also think it's kind of odd that AO's shampoos have hydrolyzed protein, but none of their conditioners do.


----------



## La Colocha

msa said:


> *I also think it's kind of odd that AO's shampoos have hydrolyzed protein*, but none of their conditioners do.


 
Do you think that, to the bolded is the reason why it makes some peoples hair hard?


----------



## msa

La Colocha said:


> Do you think that, to the bolded is the reason why it makes some peoples hair hard?




I think that's probably part of the reason, even though it's hydrolyzed soy protein which isn't a "hard" protein.

I also think that "coconut oil-corn oil *soap*" is probably just too harsh for most people with highly textured hair. I know in my own case, castile soap and shampoo bars (which both have saponified oils) are generally too much for my hair and cause crazy dryness. The soap in AO shampoos appears to be saponified coconut/corn oils (that's how you get soap from oils). (I think of it kind of like how regular soap dries my skin out but shower gel doesn't do that...the cleansing mechanism is different ie soap vs. sls or other surfactants. That's part of the reason why I think a lot of people do fine with sulfate shampoos...they're actually less harsh than soap based ones.)

Now, I can usually fix that dryness from the soaps by following with a really good moisturizing conditioner. It seems like AO shampoos are just extra harsh though (I've never tried them) from reviews I've read. That might be because they're meant for a different texture of hair or because it kind of forces the consumer to follow with an AO conditioner to get their softness back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I think this is my 3rd week prepooing with it and *i do have a little less shedding.* I don't know if its the coffee butter, the hibiscus oil or is it from changing my products. But ill see when winter comes. *I don't shed alot anyway*, but it was less than normal when i detangled.


 
I too, have very little shedding..........


----------



## La Colocha

Its hard to wait to get something that you want. I can't stop thinking about the jbco. Just hopeless.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Its hard to wait to get something that you want. *I can't stop thinking about the jbco*. Just hopeless.


 
Now...That is one little "funky" product that lives up to ALL the Hype!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now...That is one little "funky" product that lives up to ALL the Hype!


 
I know but shea butter smells worse than that to me. I put some jbco on my dd's hair this morning and i smelled it. Im like i can't let this child go outside with her hair smelling like thatthen i smelled it again about 1 minute later and it was gone. Its really not that bad, now shea butter, the smell does not go away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I know but shea butter smells worse than that to me. *I put some jbco on my dd's hair this morning and i smelled it. Im like i can't let this child go outside with her hair smelling like thatthen i smelled it again about 1 minute later and it was gone.* Its really not that bad, now shea butter, the smell does not go away.


 
I told you it didn't last.


----------



## panamoni

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now...That is one little "funky" product that lives up to ALL the Hype!



Am I the only one that likes the smell of JBCO?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I told you it didn't last.


 
Yeah but you gave this face ** So i didn't know wether to trust you or not. You did me good girl.


----------



## La Colocha

panamoni said:


> Am I the only one that likes the smell of JBCO?


 
I doesn't smell bad in the bottle but when i put it in my dd's hair it smelled like ciggarette smoke, to me. But it went away quick.

Eta: But i don't know pana.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I doesn't smell bad in the bottle but when i put it in my dd's hair *it smelled like ciggarette smoke, to me*. But it went away quick.
> 
> Eta: But i don't know pana.


 
Good Comparison. 

It Does


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Comparison.
> 
> It Does


 
Its probably from the process they use to extract the castor oil from the castor beans that leaves the smoky smell. But it does work. I would like to see how my hair thickens up from continous use.


----------



## Brownie518

panamoni said:


> Am I the only one that likes the smell of JBCO?


 
 I think so, yes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I think so, yes*


 
Girl, You Crazy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

panamoni said:


> Am I the only one that likes the smell of JBCO?


 
The only thing I like about the Smell IS:  It Doesn't Last! 

But WOW!  What a Great Product. 

Definitely worth the $


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> The only thing I like about the Smell IS: It Doesn't Last!
> 
> But WOW! What a Great Product.
> 
> Definitely worth the $


 
I totally agree!!!  Love that stuff!! Next time I go down to 125th, I'll have to look for some.


----------



## fattyfatfat

everytime I come into this thread, you ladies have me pull out my credit card. Im interested in buying JBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> everytime I come into this thread, you ladies have me pull out my credit card. Im interested in buying JBCO.


 
WnS:  Yep.  You Should Try it. 

But, wait and see if it goes On Sale.


----------



## fattyfatfat

what site are you ladies purchasing it from?




IDareT'sHair said:


> WnS: Yep. You Should Try it.
> 
> But, wait and see if it goes On Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> what site are you ladies purchasing it from?


 
Again, As discussed in previous posts a couple pages back:
Sams 247
Crown Essentials
Beauty of New York


----------



## mkd

washnset said:


> everytime I come into this thread, you ladies have me pull out my credit card. Im interested in buying JBCO.


me too


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> everytime I come into this thread, you ladies have me pull out my credit card. Im interested in buying JBCO.


 
Girl don't blame that on us, you were a junky before you came up in here. We just help you find yourself. lol. It is nice though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Girl don't blame that on us, you were a junky before you came up in here. We just help you find yourself.* lol. It is nice though.


 
Ain't that the Truth. 

Our Mission Statement:  We're here to Help Educate and Assist You and Help You Make Wiser Purchases and Better Decisions in Your Product Building thus, elminating the "need" for unnecessary products purchased on a _whim_.  And minimize your 'staples'

To make the most of Your Purchases, Make Better and Informed Decisions for the Overall Health of Your Hair and Make the Necessary Adjustments to your Choices, Purchases and Practices as you Develop in Your Journey.

_*there....that's my statement and i'm sticking to it* _


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

La Colocha said:


> I know but shea butter smells worse than that to me. I put some jbco on my dd's hair this morning and i smelled it. Im like i can't let this child go outside with her hair smelling like thatthen i smelled it again about 1 minute later and it was gone. Its really not that bad, now shea butter, the smell does not go away.



I HATE THE SMELL OF SHEA BUTTER!! 
I whipped some with coconut oil and it's so light and good, but I never use it because of the smell. THE SMELL!!! :covereyes



panamoni said:


> Am I the only one that likes the smell of JBCO?



...yes. 

But I got this email from the company that I buy my JBCO from, and they offer it in lavender now. I haven't tried it, because I still have plenty JBCO left and I'm trying not to waste money. And I imagine that it smells like regular JBCO with lavender on top of it. 
But I could be wrong...maybe it smells good. Here's the website. http://www.jamaicanblackcastoroil.com/

ETA: I only order with them through ebay, because for some reason, they sell it cheaper there.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Shay, Aggie & Other Tea Rinsers*: Can You Please Elaborate on this Process. Do you just make Tea and then use it as a Final Rinse? How does that work?
> 
> I was thinking about buying some Nettle Tea, making it, letting it "cool" and then pouring it over my hair as a Final Rinse or is it more entailed?
> 
> Also chemical damage vs heat damage: What specifically are you looking for?


I follow up my tea rinses with a moisturizing cowash.  I believe Aggie dc's after hers.  I have heat seable tea bags.  I have premixed teas in canisters.  I put a spoonful in a tea bag then seal.  I put the tea bag in an applicator bottle.  I add oils & honey to this then fill with hot water.  By the time I get around to using it the water is cool.  I apply the rinse to my hair then I use the heat cap for 30 minutes then I cowash, then end with an acv rinse.

The heat damage vs chemical damage I really don't know what I'm talking about .  I'm texlaxed and because of my texture (I think I'm 3c/4a and there may be some 4b in there too) when wet my hair curls in some parts and waves in others .  So that part that was just straight I think I let the relaxer stay on too long.  I figured since my new growth was fine on those strands that it was overprocessed.  



washnset said:


> everytime I come into this thread, you ladies have me pull out my credit card. Im interested in buying JBCO.


 


mkd said:


> me too


 


La Colocha said:


> Girl don't blame that on us, you were a junky before you came up in here. We just help you find yourself. lol. It is nice though.


Look we PJ's up in here.  We will always be thinking about products, analyzing products, trying products, changing our reggies, stalking sales, trying to resist products, and on and on and on.............


----------



## Charz

Hmm I wonder if my Honeychild is having a sale.


----------



## BeetleBug

Chaosbutterfly said:


> *I HATE THE SMELL OF SHEA BUTTER!!
> I whipped some with coconut oil and it's so light and good, but I never use it because of the smell. THE SMELL!!!* :covereyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...yes.
> 
> But I got this email from the company that I buy my JBCO from, and they offer it in lavender now. I haven't tried it, because I still have plenty JBCO left and I'm trying not to waste money. And I imagine that it smells like regular JBCO with lavender on top of it.
> But I could be wrong...maybe it smells good. Here's the website. http://www.jamaicanblackcastoroil.com/
> 
> ETA: I only order with them through ebay, because for some reason, they sell it cheaper there.



You should buy some essential oils or fragrance oils to mask the smell.


----------



## Shay72

BeetleBug said:


> You should buy some essential oils or fragrance oils to mask the smell.


I mixed mine with Vatika Frosting.


----------



## BeetleBug

Shay72 said:


> I mixed mine with Vatika Frosting.



That sounds like a good idea too. I love the smell of VF.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I mixed mine with Vatika Frosting.


 
I don't have anything to mix mine with, its a little funky so i use it sparingly in my dc. I can't smell it once its mixed in, i tried it on my leg and i was like no. I had to wash it off.


----------



## Shay72

OT--BeetleBug.  I love your hair in your siggy pic. It is beautiful.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I don't have anything to mix mine with, its a little funky so i use it sparingly in my dc. I can't smell it once its mixed in, i tried it on my leg and i was like no. I had to wash it off.


 
I know what you mean.  I tried that JBCO Hair Pomade and .  The smell of the oil itself may not linger but that pomade did.  I threw it away.


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies.
i couldnt deep condition today because i ended up going out early in the morning. si what i did was mix together honey, AO WC and AO RM and turned up to water so the stem could work. i only left it in for ten minutes but my hair was so darn soft. i had the prettiest w&g. then when i got home i put my hair in tiny twists using cocolatte. i just got finished greasing my scalp with natures blessings, forgot i had it.

i ended up buying my ojon mist today from sephora and got a sample of it for free so i might carry that in my purse.
i also purchased organix coconut milk conditioner and natures gate pomegranate conditioner. cant wait to use the.

my twists are so soft, fluffy and light with the cocolatte, amazing. only thing is i cant co wash becase cocolatte doesnt have hold.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, i will not use up anything this week. I think everything is pretty full. I ordered hair scarves last week and they should arrive today, im excited about that, ill actually be here when a box comes. The jbco is still doing its thing on my scalp, so i will more than likely get a bottle on wendsday.Today i will be using tw mist and avocado butter to moisturize. Everyone keep up the good work, and use those products up.


----------



## mkd

Shay and Aggie, how did you start with tea rinses?  It sounds so complicated.  Did you start simple and build your way up?  I think I am ready to start.  I just need to hit the indian market this weekend.


----------



## panamoni

Hello Ladies,

I will not use up anything this week.  As a matter of fact, I don't think I'll ever use up anything again (except for moisturizers and oils) because I can't get my lazy behind to select and stick with a new wash day!! (sarcasm for myself to get motivated and start doing my hair again)   I miss Saturdays...


----------



## mkd

Qhemet users, can you tell me a bit about the amla & olive cream, burdock root butter cream and the olive and honey cream?  How long do the samples last? 

I see she sells her products locally, I am excited.


----------



## chebaby

can i tell yall i just took my pretty wrap off and my hair is still sooooo soft. i am loving afroveda cocolatte butter. it has a slight greasyness to it which i love because for twists and braids you wont have to moisturize for 2-3 days but knowing me i will do do anyway.

i like qhemet products. wouldnt say i love them, except for the detangling gee but other than that i just like her products. the honey balm is a little less sticky right now but im guessing its because its cold now so thats good. the heavy cream is nice, has that slight greasiness that i love but if you use the wrong combo with it it will make your hair crunchy. example: yall know i love my ojon mist and i always spray that on when im about to moisturize. well i did that before i used the heavy cream and my hair dried so crunchy. but other than that its nice.


----------



## Charz

I made another trip down to Lush. I am addicted for real. Their cleansers are so good, and they don't foam and leave my skin dry. But also they help my oily skin. The stores have not smelled as bad as they used to (or what I remember). 

I am going to use one of their Lemon bodywash buttercreams to wash my hair on Saturday. It has no sulfates and has a ratio of 15% cleansers and 85% butters, oils and moisturizers. I am going to use it on my body tonight though  Lemon is supposed to even out your skintone and brighten it.

The calamine powder in their body washes makes them so soothing to the skin. I don't get the itches or red skin (I am sensitive and get scratches and marks easily)

The clays, rice and beans in the Herbalism cleanser for my face makes my face silky smooth, its not abrasive at all. Its really stanky though. Not from perfume or fragrance. From the herbs and rice water vinegar in it. 

The tea tree toner is not harsh and balances my skin.

The shaving cream makes David's face soft and my legs soft (Don't tell David I'm using his stuff )

*ETA: I don't buy the bath bombs and other frivolous stuff. I ain't payin 8 bucks for something I can just use once. Maybe 2 bucks *


----------



## chebaby

i am so excited i have a 16oz afroveda cocolatte on the way. i dont know if i told yall that Fab sent me some afroveda products last week and the cocolatte was missing from the package. well miss mala is sending out the 16oz since she forgot it. i freaking love that stuff so im happy.

the shea amla is more moisturizing than the cocolatte and the shea amla isnt greasy but it is something about the cocolatte that i cant get enough of. also the smell stays with you because i can still smell the chocolate in my hair lol.


----------



## mkd

Panamoni, I sent you a PM about your post on the exchange forum.


----------



## BrownBetty

msa said:


> *ETA: I don't buy the bath bombs and other frivolous stuff. I ain't payin 8 bucks for something I can just use once. Maybe 2 bucks *



You are missing out!  The bath bombs and bubble bars are the business!

I am going to use the tw mist and castor oil I have.  Once the castor oil is done I will buy the JBCO.  

The mist and oil have my hair feeling great!

I don't think I will finish anything this week.


----------



## La Colocha

Ladies yall remember the elucence liters that i ordered? They came last week. So why today did i get a box with the same order again. I won't have to buy any elucence until 2011.This has never happened to me before.


----------



## chebaby

man La, you are a very lucky girl. i wish someone sent something to me by mistake lol.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> man La, you are a very lucky girl. i wish someone sent something to me by mistake lol.


 
I have no idea how it happened, the only thing i can think of is ups tracking said it would be delivered today but i got the package on thursday or friday i can't remember. And i usually use my cc and i used paypal this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Ladies yall remember the elucence liters that i ordered? They came last week. *So why today did i get a box with the same order again. I won't have to buy any elucence until 2011.*This has never happened to me before.


 
:eye:Uhhh.....Those Were Mine


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Qhemet users, can you tell me a bit about the amla & olive cream, burdock root butter cream and the olive and honey cream? How long do the samples last?
> 
> I see she sells her products locally, I am excited.


 
mkd:  The "sample sizes" actually last quite a while.  You get about 2 oz of Product and a little goes a long way and it lasts.

I adore the Olive & Honey.  It's somewhat a sticky consistency, but it really moisturizes your hair.  The Coco Tree Detangling Ghee I thought was also awesome as well as the Amla & Heavy Cream.  All of these performed Excellently for me when I was deep into a 16 week Stretch.

So much so, that I cannot wait to order them ALL. 

I also have a 2 oz Sample of the Burdock Root Cream (and will order a larger one during the sale) But I have yet to use it/try it.  I am waiting on my Touch Up. So it's sitting in the Stash.

I say try the sample sizes.  You will be pleased with the size & the performance.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> :eye:Uhhh.....Those Were Mine


 
Hmm and those cookies were mine too.


----------



## chebaby

T is the honey balm a humectant? because im thinking that this sunday when i do my next set of twists i may mix the honey balm and heavy cream together but i dont want it to draw moisture from my hair. i may just have to try it and see.


----------



## chebaby

also mkd, your hair is really silky and im guessing its not thick so the heavy cream and honey balm MAY be too heavy for you unless you use very small amounts in which case the 8oz will last you a life time lol. qhemets 8oz seem huge.


----------



## Shay72

mkd said:


> Shay and Aggie, how did you start with tea rinses? It sounds so complicated. Did you start simple and build your way up? I think I am ready to start. I just need to hit the indian market this weekend.


 
It's really not that complicated to me.  I did some research and came up with some mixes. 

Conditioning--Brahmi, Amla, Hibiscus, Bhringraj
Cleansing--Shikakai, Neem, Amla
Strength--Fenugreek & Kalpi Tone

I use them according to my goal for that day.  I also do cassia glosses because I don't want the color of henna.  I feel like I get some shine with it and it highlights the color I already have (reddish brown).  I've just started with amla rinses and will probably do glosses too because I love my texture and bringing it out while on this long term transition will keep me going.



mkd said:


> Qhemet users, can you tell me a bit about the amla & olive cream, burdock root butter cream and the olive and honey cream? How long do the samples last?
> 
> I see she sells her products locally, I am excited.


 The samples last for a bit.  Amla & olive cream is very moisturizing and a little goes a long way.  The olive & honey hydrating balm is quite sticky but I love using to slick back edges on wet or dry hair. It just melts in your hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hmm and those cookies were mine too.


 


 I Feel You !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont know if i told yall that Fab sent me some afroveda products last week* and the cocolatte was missing from the package. well miss mala is sending out the 16oz since she forgot it. i freaking love that stuff so im happy.


 
Chile....You Keeps The Hook Up! 

You Gets Stuff from Coast to Coast!

No wonder err time we hear from you, you talkin' 'bout how cute your hair looks today!

_*btw: i have something for you, when i send it you will crack up*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> also mkd, your hair is really silky and im guessing its not thick so the heavy cream and honey balm MAY be too heavy for you* unless you use very small amounts in which case the 8oz will last you a life time lol. qhemets 8oz seem huge.*


 
That's why I think she should start with the 'sample' to see if she really likes it.  it lasts a long time and it takes very little product.

Heavy Handed or Not.  It lasts a long time. (And I am heavy-handed with product).


----------



## La Colocha

Does everyone here have some jbco? Do you ladies want to do a challenge within a challenge? I know this thread is all over the place.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Does everyone here have some jbco? Do you ladies want to do a challenge within a challenge? I know this thread is all over the place.


 
_*sings...jamaican funk let it get into you*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> _*sings...jamaican funk let it get into you*_


 
* I shot the sheriff but i did not shoot the deputy*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> * I shot the sheriff but i did not shoot the deputy*


 
Girl, what's the Challenge within the Challenge?  Please Elaborate.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, what's the Challenge within the Challenge? Please Elaborate.


 
Since most of use it, lets see how it benefits us, like using it 2x or more, your choice a week all over or in a certain spot. My edges could use some help. All my hair has grown since my bc except my edges. They grow super slow. But document your progress and share with everyone. Any body with me? And you don't have to post pictures or anything like that. And we are still using up products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Since most of use it, lets see how it benefits us, like using it 2x or more, your choice a week all over or in a certain spot. My edges could use some help. All my hair has grown since my bc except my edges. They grow super slow. But document your progress and share with everyone. Any body with me? And you don't have to post pictures or anything like that. And we are still using up products.


 
Sure:  I'll be using it in my Crown Area along with MT.  

I am on a Personal MT Challenge.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Since most of use it, lets see how it benefits us, like using it 2x or more, your choice a week all over or in a certain spot. My edges could use some help. All my hair has grown since my bc except my edges. They grow super slow. But document your progress and share with everyone. Any body with me? And you don't have to post pictures or anything like that. And we are still using up products.


 
I'm down. I'm doing it anyway. 

I use it on my front edges and nape at least every other day. I've been using it all over a couple of times a week, too,  just cause I like it!


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> T is the honey balm a humectant? because im thinking that this sunday when i do my next set of twists i may mix the honey balm and heavy cream together but i dont want it to draw moisture from my hair. i may just have to try it and see.



Hey the Honey ingredient in the balm is a humectant, the only one.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sure: I'll be using it in my Crown Area along with MT.
> 
> I am on a Personal MT Challenge.


 


Brownie518 said:


> I'm down. I'm doing it anyway.
> 
> I use it on my front edges and nape at least every other day. I've been using it all over a couple of times a week, too, just cause I like it!


 
Thanks ladies, i figured why not do it together since we use it. I will use mine 2x a week on wash and midweek dc. Im going to keep track of my edges and in a few months see how they are doing. Its like putting your products to the ultimate test, seeing what they really do for you. Ive learned alot about my hair and the products that i am using. Getting my monies worth out of each product. Instead of just buying to be buying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> . *Its like putting your products to the ultimate test, seeing what they really do for you.* Ive learned alot about my hair and the products that i am using. *Getting my monies worth out of each product. Instead of just buying to be buying.*


 
Aaaahhh.....Coming into the Light........  Smarter. Better. Faster. (okay...maybe not faster)


----------



## Shay72

Finished a jar of vatika frosting.  Got 8,9, 10 jars...whatever in inventory.

Picked up my Honeyfig order today.  The Jessicurl WDT meets the thickness test.  Let's see what it does to my hair and when steam is added.  I will try it this weekend. The Prana Green Tea smell doesn't bother me.  I will try this week or next.  Honeycomb treatment I will let you know when I will try it  . I also got some liquid black soap for cleansing my face.  I will give it a try and possibly switch over once I use up my bars.

I would join the JBCO challenge but I'm doing other things for my edges that are working now.  It is part of one of my mixes.


----------



## chebaby

im in. i have a bottle of jbco i think its a 4oz bottle. anyway i dont use it to often but i think  i will now. i will do scalp massages with it on wash day and i will use it 2x a week to seal with. i hope it thickens my hair and allows my bang area to thicken with the rest of my hair because that area is thin.

T now you gonna have me like this waiting on the mail man


----------



## mkd

Thanks for the info on qhemet.  I wonder if the local places sells samples.  I will call tomorrow and see.

Oh and Shay thanks for the info on tea rinses.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Aaaahhh.....Coming into the Light........ Smarter. Better. Faster. (okay...maybe not faster)


 
I knew that you would be proud.



Shay72 said:


> *Finished a jar of vatika frosting. Got 8,9, 10 jars...whatever in inventory.*
> 
> Picked up my Honeyfig order today. The Jessicurl WDT meets the thickness test. Let's see what it does to my hair and when steam is added. I will try it this weekend. The Prana Green Tea smell doesn't bother me. I will try this week or next. Honeycomb treatment I will let you know when I will try it  . I also got some liquid black soap for cleansing my face. I will give it a try and possibly switch over once I use up my bars.
> 
> I would join the JBCO challenge but I'm doing other things for my edges that are working now. It is part of one of my mixes.


 
Now this is how we do.



chebaby said:


> im in. i have a bottle of jbco i think its a 4oz bottle. anyway i dont use it to often but i think i will now. i will do scalp massages with it on wash day and i will use it 2x a week to seal with. i hope it thickend my hair and allows my bang area to thicken with the rest of my hair because that area is then.
> 
> T now you gonna have me like this waiting on the mail man


 
Tell her to throw in some of those treats too.


----------



## chebaby

La, i bet those treats she got in the mail are so yummy. but i try not to keep any sweets in the house because they wouldnt stand a chance with me lol. im the type to wake up in the middle of the night to get a cookie and some juice.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> La, i bet those treats she got in the mail are so yummy. but i try not to keep any sweets in the house because they wouldnt stand a chance with me lol. im the type to wake up in the middle of the night to get a cookie and some juice.


 
I know, did you check out the website, i was going to order some of everything but i had divine intervention.


----------



## chebaby

^^^ no, i didnt  even see a website posted. i must be late lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Don't Laugh Ya'll

I went to the Grocery tonight and Bought all these Lean Cuisine's to try to undo the damage I've done over the past week!  

My Cart Looked Like Weight Watchers on Steroids.

I had a Cart Full of Healthy Choices..........

Shoot...Next time, I'll just take the Products!


----------



## chebaby

man i love healthy choices. they are soooo good. my mom buys a lot of those so she can take them to work and i feel so bad sometimes i be eyeing those meals in the freezer. i say to myself while eyeing them "if you still here tomorrow yo butt is mine".


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ^^^ no, i didnt even see a website posted. i must be late lol.


 
Here Che:
http://www.cherylandco.com/


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I know, did you check out the website, i was going to order some of everything but i had divine intervention.


 
I did!! Everything looked so good! I love Buttercream frosting!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> man i love healthy choices. they are soooo good. my mom buys a lot of those so she can take them to work and i feel so bad sometimes i be eyeing those meals in the freezer. i say to myself while eyeing them "if you still here tomorrow yo butt is mine".


 
I Bought Lean Cuisines But Healthy Choice & Smart Ones were All On Sale Too!

I didn't buy anything "tempting" I just stuck to the Lean Cuisines.  Man....that was a Set-Back!  (and it wasn't even hurr related) I shoulda' took the products.  For Real.

Those Snickerdoodles make you wanna Smack Somebody and the Pound Cake and the Brownies and the Oatmeal Raisin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

YAY! Smurfette is Back !


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Bought Lean Cuisines But Healthy Choice & Smart Ones were All On Sale Too!
> 
> I didn't buy anything "tempting" I just stuck to the Lean Cuisines. Man....that was a Set-Back! (and it wasn't even hurr related) I shoulda' took the products. For Real.
> 
> *Those Snickerdoodles make you wanna Smack Somebody and the Pound Cake and the Brownies and the Oatmeal Raisin.*


 
 You crazy!!! 

 Sounds too good!!


----------



## chebaby

im gonna pre poo this sunday with coconut milk and jbco because my deep conditioner will be all moisture. i usually like to have some sort of protein and am not likeing the thought of pre pooing and deep conditioning with just moisture so i will throw thw coconut milk in the mix.

off to look at the site.


----------



## chebaby

just looked at the site and there is so much to choose from. im gonna surprise my parents with the glitter and gold large smapler box. my dad has a serious sweet tooth.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> im gonna pre poo this sunday with coconut milk and jbco because my deep conditioner will be all moisture. i usually like to have some sort of protein and am not likeing the thought of pre pooing and deep conditioning with just moisture so i will throw thw coconut milk in the mix.
> 
> off to look at the site.


 
I wish that i could use coconut milk. I love it in some bath water. I have to find some kind of way to use it.


----------



## Shay72

mkd said:


> Thanks for the info on qhemet. I wonder if the local places sells samples. I will call tomorrow and see.
> 
> Oh and Shay thanks for the info on tea rinses.


You're welcome!



La Colocha said:


> Now this is how we do.


I feel like I'm bout to act a fool too. I need to calm down before I go on a buying frenzy.  I keep telling myself BF is almost here .


----------



## chebaby

i dont even want much on BF anymore.  i really cant think of anything i honestly want. i will get the qhemet brbc and i might get the karkady mist and amla pomade but i dont even know about those tow.
i cant stand the wait for hairveda, have almost all afroveda and dont want no shescentit. what else is there?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies:  Just wanted to say Hi.  I'm running.  I have a Meeting at 9:00.  Wanted to Bump Our Thread as well.

I always like to see it on the 1st or 2nd Page (at all times) 

Anyway, Have Pleasant Days and try to use up something.

Bye!


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i dont even want much on BF anymore. i really cant think of anything i honestly want. i will get the qhemet brbc and i might get the karkady mist and amla pomade but i dont even know about those tow.
> *i cant stand the wait for hairveda*, have almost all afroveda and dont want no shescentit. what else is there?


 
All i want from there are the soap bars and the mist, i may get it before black friday. I know how it is.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, today i will use tw mist and some olive butter. I have to go to the bss to find some satin caps to wear under my scarves. I would usually wear wig caps in the past but they suck the moisture out of the hair. I think the scarves looks better when the hair is smooth underneath and i have my braids right now. I don't want to put my hair in a pony. Everyone have a good day.


----------



## mkd

I want to buy something too.  I am debating between qhemet and afroveda.  I will definitely be buying some powders for the tea rinses Shay posted this weekend.  I am going to co wash tonight, back to curly.  I should finally finish my banana brulee, it is hanging out like Che's ojon mist.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I want to buy something too. I am debating between qhemet and afroveda. I will definitely be buying some powders for the tea rinses Shay posted this weekend. I am going to co wash tonight, back to curly.* I should finally finish my banana brulee, it is hanging out like Che's ojon mist*.


 
Dc, and moisturizers take the longest to use up and oils.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> i dont even want much on BF anymore. i really cant think of anything i honestly want. i will get the qhemet brbc and i might get the karkady mist and amla pomade but i dont even know about those tow.
> i cant stand the wait for hairveda, have almost all afroveda and dont want no shescentit. what else is there?


 

ITA. I will just be getting Hairveda and Qhemet.

All I know is that on December 26th, me, David and mini-me will be camping out infront of Lush for their huge sale.


----------



## Charz

Ricky's NYC sale. 20% Off

http://www.rickysnyc.com/

Use ANNUAL20 promocode


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> i dont even want much on BF anymore. i really cant think of anything i honestly want. i will get the qhemet brbc and i might get the karkady mist and amla pomade but i dont even know about those tow.
> i cant stand the wait for hairveda, have almost all afroveda and dont want no shescentit. what else is there?


 
The problem is I'm stalking youtube & fotki in addition to this site and it makes me want more, and more and more.  Oh yeah nc & napp forums too. So I'm interested in Beemine (I think there is a LHCF discount) & Sweet Nature by Eddie. Possibly some more of Claudie's Hair Revitalizer products.  That protein conditioner is thick, creamy and smells so freaking good.  Seriously there are times when I just open up the jar to smell it . My hair felt strong yet soft after steaming with it.  I e-mailed her this morning asking about a larger size. I asked her what the scent was too.  Her cream rinse she sells has a Honey Suckle scent so I'm thinking it might be the same.  Claudie's is not for the faint of heart though.  I don't even want to calculate how long it took for me to get my products. Dayum I was hoping I wouldn't like it .

I'm off Wed-Fri.  Watch out .


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> The problem is I'm stalking youtube & fotki in addition to this site and it makes me want more, and more and more. Oh yeah nc & napp forums too. So I'm interested in Beemine (I think there is a LHCF discount) & Sweet Nature by Eddie. Possibly some more of Claudie's Hair Revitalizer products. That protein conditioner is thick, creamy and smells so freaking good. Seriously there are times when I just open up the jar to smell it . My hair felt strong yet soft after steaming with it. I e-mailed her this morning asking about a larger size. I asked her what the scent was too. Her cream rinse she sells has a Honey Suckle scent so I'm thinking it might be the same. Claudie's is not for the faint of heart though. I don't even want to calculate how long it took for me to get my products. Dayum I was hoping I wouldn't like it .
> 
> *I'm off Wed-Fri. Watch out* .


 
I was interested in the beemine curl butter but i never got it and i have used the sweet nature by eddie dream cream and i liked it. I think snbe may have a discount right now because its an anniversary.

To the bolded you know my situation i am not to be tempted.


----------



## panamoni

mkd said:


> I want to buy something too. I am debating between qhemet and afroveda. I will definitely be buying some powders for the tea rinses Shay posted this weekend. I am going to co wash tonight, back to curly. I should finally finish my banana brulee, it is hanging out like Che's ojon mist.


 
Which Qhemet products were you going to try?  I can give you my Burdock Root Butter Cream Sample (it's more than half full....maybe 3/4), and some  of the Amla Heavy Cream to try.  I can just keep enough of that to last until the sale..and I'll probably be using my Phyto 7 or 9 anyway.


----------



## chebaby

today i moisturized my twists with ojon mist and afroveda hibiscus oil. my twists are so soft and are still cute but tell me why im itching to take the out. i just want my puff and curly ques back. but i wont take them out so i pinned some of them up and have to front down.
i said i was gonna use up my oyin j&b but i keep looking at my bottle of ojon and juices and berries dont stand a chance. i feel bad because i know the oyin is lonely but it aint my fault.


----------



## mkd

panamoni said:


> Which Qhemet products were you going to try? I can give you my Burdock Root Butter Cream Sample (it's more than half full....maybe 3/4), and some  of the Amla Heavy Cream to try. I can just keep enough of that to last until the sale..and I'll probably be using my Phyto 7 or 9 anyway.


 
Thanks, that sounds good, we can swap thursday!


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> today i moisturized my twists with ojon mist and afroveda hibiscus oil. my twists are so soft and are still cute but tell me why im itching to take the out. i just want my puff and curly ques back. but i wont take them out so i pinned some of them up and have to front down.
> i said i was gonna use up my oyin j&b but i keep looking at my bottle of ojon and juices and berries dont stand a chance. i feel bad because i know the oyin is lonely but it aint my fault.


 
I know how you feel I love my tw mist and my califa moisturizer is just sitting there. I can't use it.


----------



## chebaby

im making some changes to my room so i can have more space to break out my hard hat bonett since it is getting colder. this wheather is something else. one minute its nice and the next its freezing so even though im dreading the getting in and out of the shower thing, id rather do that than to have dry hair. and my heat cap doesnt seem to do much for me.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I was interested in the beemine curl butter but i never got it and i have used the sweet nature by eddie dream cream and i liked it. I think snbe may have a discount right now because its an anniversary.
> 
> To the bolded you know my situation i am not to be tempted.


 
Sweet Nature by Eddie has things in larger sizes now too . I'm interested in the Love DC.  I will try to be good.

OT--Loved your hair pics in the then & now thread.  Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Sweet Nature by Eddie has things in larger sizes now too . I'm interested in the Love DC. I will try to be good.
> 
> OT--Loved your hair pics in the then & now thread. Your hair is beautiful.


 
Thanks shay i appreciate it. Ohh they have bigger sizes i wanted the try the mist but it has glycerin.  The love dc sounds good also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *OT--Loved your hair pics in the then & now thread. Your hair is beautiful*.


 
Uh Oh....Lemme Go take a Look!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I'm Jelly!  Ya'll get to talk all day and all I can do is be in "Lurk Mode"

Che:  Glad your Hair is looking cute today (as always)!

Pana & mkd:  Good on the Swampin' (that's alot of fun) especially when you get something you really want & have never tried.


----------



## La Colocha

Speaking of swapin, has anyone else noticed that the sales are going down in the swap forum? I remember there used to be all kinds of good sales. Maybe people are finding what they like.


----------



## iNicola

La Colocha said:


> Speaking of swapin, has anyone else noticed that the sales are going down in the swap forum? I remember there used to be all kinds of good sales. Maybe people are finding what they like.


Because of your post I went there....you made me do something bad  ....it's not for my hair though .

Now off to go find that then and now thread.


----------



## iNicola

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Ya'll I'm Jelly!  Ya'll get to talk all day and all I can do is be in "Lurk Mode"*
> 
> Che:  Glad your Hair is looking cute today (as always)!
> 
> Pana & mkd:  Good on the Swampin' (that's alot of fun) especially when you get something you really want & have never tried.



 You can't sneak in at all?


----------



## iNicola

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh Oh....Lemme Go take a Look!


Ummm....did you find it? Was it posted earlier in this thread? Maybe I need to go catch up on posts I missed in here.


----------



## La Colocha

iNicola said:


> *Because of your post I went there....you made me do something bad*  ....it's not for my hair though .
> 
> Now off to go find that then and now thread.


 
Sorry What you get.


----------



## iNicola

La Colocha said:


> Sorry What you get.


I PMed the member for the Afroveda Totally Twisted Ginger Almond Butter...not sure if I got it though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Speaking of swapin, has anyone else noticed that the *sales are going down in the swap forum?* I remember there used to be all kinds of good sales. Maybe people are finding what they like.


 
The Economy 

_*jk*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

iNicola said:


> Now off to go find that then and now thread.


 

Here it is:


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=416948


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Economy
> 
> _*jk*_


 
You may be right, there used to be really good sales in there but i always missed them. I love when fab does a sale.


----------



## chebaby

i always see stuff in the exchange thread i want but im always late


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i always see stuff in the exchange thread *i want but im always late*


 
Sweets You Don't Need Nothin'


----------



## mkd

La, your hair is beautiful.  I love your pony.


----------



## panamoni

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I'm Jelly!  Ya'll get to talk all day and all I can do is be in "Lurk Mode"
> 
> Che:  Glad your Hair is looking cute today (as always)!
> 
> Pana & mkd:  Good on the Swampin' (that's alot of fun) especially when you get something you really want & have never tried.



T, you are the model!  If I ever have something that you've never tried, let me know ;o) 

I forgot to tell you ladies, speaking of swapin', I got rid of my NTM Silk Touch and Hairveda Almond Glaze at the Atlanta Meet-up this weekend...brought home some Infusium 23 leave-in and Phytospecific oil sheen spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

panamoni said:


> *T, you are the model! If I ever have something that you've never tried, let me know ;o)*
> 
> I forgot to tell you ladies, speaking of swapin', I got rid of my NTM Silk Touch and Hairveda Almond Glaze at the Atlanta Meet-up this weekend...brought home some Infusium 23 leave-in and *Phytospecific oil sheen spray.*


 
It's Truly a Blessing to be Able to Give, Trade, Donate and truly Have the "Heart" to Give. 

You Always Get it Back in Ways You Could Never Imagine.  

I Have Favor!

Let me know how the Oil Sheen Spray works for you.  Sounds nice.


----------



## mkd

Pana, I just realized the silicon mix I have is a leave in not the DC.  Let me know if you still want it, I have another dominican leave in too.  As well as some hello hydration and TJ nourish spa.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> La, your hair is beautiful. I love your pony.


 
Thanks mkd and so is yours.


----------



## panamoni

mkd said:


> Pana, I just realized the silicon mix I have is a leave in not the DC.  Let me know if you still want it, I have another dominican leave in too.  As well as some hello hydration and TJ nourish spa.



That's ok. I love leave-ins, and I LOVE Dominican leave-ins. I'll take 'em.  With regard to the HH and TJNS, ummmmm, I don't want to be greedy, but I've heard so many wonderful things about those two that I wouldn't mind trying them.  

OK, I'm about to go wash my hair now. I can't be raking in all these new products and not doing my hair.  Forget the rollersetting-I'll get to it when I get to it - try for Saturday.  

Hope I'll be ok - left the Phyto pre-poo on for 24hrs instead of 20min.  It's got egg yolk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll will be Happy To Know I DID NOT Eat any Cookies, Brownies, Poundcake.  I had baked Chicken and Some Veggies & Fruit.

Imma stick it out with the Lean Cuisines, Healthy Choices, SmartOnes for a Minute.

But I still Got One Eye on that Box!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll will be Happy To Know I DID NOT Eat any Cookies, Brownies, Poundcake. I had baked Chicken and Some Veggies & Fruit.
> 
> Imma stick it out with the Lean Cuisines, Healthy Choices, SmartOnes for a Minute.
> 
> But I still Got One Eye on that Box!


 
So that means uhh since your done and everything Uhh you know.


----------



## mkd

panamoni said:


> That's ok. I love leave-ins, and I LOVE Dominican leave-ins. I'll take 'em. With regard to the HH and TJNS, ummmmm, I don't want to be greedy, but I've heard so many wonderful things about those two that I wouldn't mind trying them.
> 
> OK, I'm about to go wash my hair now. I can't be raking in all these new products and not doing my hair. Forget the rollersetting-I'll get to it when I get to it - try for Saturday.
> 
> Hope I'll be ok - left the Phyto pre-poo on for 24hrs instead of 20min. It's got egg yolk.


 
I'll bring the HH and TJNS.  I don't love them and will probably end up never using them.


----------



## panamoni

mkd said:


> I'll bring the HH and TJNS.  I don't love them and will probably end up never using them.



Thanks. I'm back - washing hair is not so dreadful. 

Anyway, do you like Giovanni Direct leave-in? Does nothing for me.  I had given it to my mother a few months ago and she just gave it back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Pulled Out My Jane Carter Tonight (Big Shout Out to Charz & Che) For that.  

They're both very moisturizing.  I am using the N&S tonight.

I am headed towards 10 Weeks Post, and it's Funny How your Products Change as you Get Deeper in.  You are on a Constant Search for Moisture as that NG Begins to do it's thang. 

So these products have came in very handy. (Thanks Ladies).

So, I need to have products like the Detangling Ghee, the AOHC and Others that are used by Naturals as the stretch gets more intense.  Not to mention Da' Buttas and the JBCO.  All of these will be working Overtime Helping me get to hopefully 16 weeks.

I am looking at the Sample Pack of the Afroveda Butters (depending if she has a Sale) and will share 1/2 of those with a Friend in this Challenge.

I Discovered after the last 16 weeks, it's an Imperative "MUST" to Have Products to help you stretch.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Pulled Out My Jane Carter Tonight (Big Shout Out to Charz & Che) For that.
> 
> They're both very moisturizing. I am using the N&S tonight.
> 
> I am headed towards 10 Weeks Post, and it's Funny How your Products Change as you Get Deeper in. You are on a Constant Search for Moisture as that NG Begins to do it's thang.
> 
> So these products have came in very handy. (Thanks Ladies).
> 
> So, I need to have products like the Detangling Ghee, the AOHC and Others that are used my Naturals as the stretch gets more intense. Not to mention Da' Buttas and the JBCO. All of these will be working Overtime Helping me get to hopefully 16 weeks.
> 
> I am looking at the Sample Pack of the Afroveda Butters (depending if she has a Sale) and will share 1/2 of those with a Friend in this Challenge.
> 
> I Discovered after the last 16 weeks, it's an Imperative "MUST" to Have Products to help you stretch.


 
Do you have the twist and lock, and n&s? If you do which one is better?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The N&S (che)and the Nourshing Cream (Charz).  Both Work very well.


----------



## chebaby

ok im back. i was off looking at the MAC site. see so many things i want.

anyway La your hair is beautiful. it looks very similar to mine. i passed by your picture twice thinking how pretty it was before i looked at the name lol.
i didnt like the nourishing cream by JC. it was the only product by her i didnt really like. if i had to choose between the twist and lock and the nourish and shine i would go with the twist and lock. its great for twists and the texture leads me to beleave that it would be amazing on wash and gos. it has that pudding like texture. like a cream gelly.


----------



## Shay72

I just slapped some of that free oil in my hair for an overnight prepoo. I don't know if it was just me but that oil felt warm just on my hand and when I put it on my scalp it felt warm too.  Like it had been heated up.... it's free stuff I do not want more.....


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ok im back. i was off looking at the MAC site. see so many things i want.
> 
> anyway La your hair is beautiful. it looks very similar to mine. i passed by your picture twice thinking how pretty it was before i looked at the name lol.
> i didnt like the nourishing cream by JC. it was the only product by her i didnt really like. if i had to choose between the twist and lock and the nourish and shine i would go with the twist and lock. its great for twists and the texture leads me to beleave that it would be amazing on wash and gos. it has that pudding like texture. like a cream gelly.


 
Thanks che, i tried the n&s a long time ago and it was ok, the smell was a little to strong for me.



Shay72 said:


> I just slapped some of that free oil in my hair for an overnight prepoo. I don't know if it was just me but that oil felt warm just on my hand and when I put it on my scalp it felt warm too. Like it had been heated up.... it's free stuff I do not want more.....


 
My african healing oil does that because it can be used as a massage oil also, but the warmth went away. Is yours still feeling like that?


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, today is dc day and im going to use, elucence mbc mixed with jbco. Then im going to moisturize with tw mist and avocado butter, then apply jbco to my edges and scalp. I highly doubt that anything will be used up this week. Im about at a stand still for a little bit since most of my products are full. Everyone have a good day and keep up the good work ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I just slapped some of that free oil in my hair for an overnight prepoo*. I don't know if it was just me but that oil felt warm just on my hand and when I put it on my scalp it felt warm too. Like it had been heated up....* it's free stuff I do not want more*.....


 
Girl, thanks for the Warning.

I was wondering about that Oil?

I just read the directions, it said to Apply the Restorative Stuff First? Did you?


----------



## Charz

HolidayyyyY!!!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> HolidayyyyY!!!!!! YAY!!!!


 
Hey Ms. Boss!  Enjoy Your Day!  

It's a Work Day for Me! (If I can get motivated).

Have Fun & Stay Out of Trouble!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ms. Boss!  Enjoy Your Day!
> 
> It's a Work Day for Me! (If I can get motivated).
> 
> Have Fun & Stay Out of Trouble!




I will, thx! Have fun at work! 

I am under da steama.
*
I used up a 16 ounce of Banana Brulee (will repurchase when on sale)

and a 12 ounce Komaza Care Olive Mask DC (will not repurchase)*


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> My african healing oil does that because it can be used as a massage oil also, but the warmth went away. Is yours still feeling like that?


No but I know this plastic cap seems way more steamed up than usual.  



IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, thanks for the Warning.
> 
> I was wondering about that Oil?
> 
> I just read the directions, it said to Apply the Restorative Stuff First? Did you?


Nope, but I didn't read the directions.  I'm like that though.


----------



## panamoni

chebaby said:


> ok im back. i was off looking at the MAC site. see so many things i want.
> 
> anyway La your hair is beautiful. it looks very similar to mine. i passed by your picture twice thinking how pretty it was before i looked at the name lol.
> i didnt like the nourishing cream by JC. it was the only product by her i didnt really like. if i had to choose between the twist and lock and the nourish and shine i would go with the twist and lock. its great for twists and the texture leads me to beleave that it would be amazing on wash and gos. it has that pudding like texture. like a cream gelly.


 
Also didn't like the JC Nourishing Cream.  Like N&S.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> ok im back. i was off looking at the MAC site. see so many things i want.



Do you mean Mac as in computer? I love my mac!!!!

or Mac as in Makeup Artist Cosmetics?

I have allot of their makeup, but I find that Makeup forever and NARS to be better.


----------



## rosalindb

rosalindb said:


> If I remember correctly, she has fibroids and uses the JBCO as poultice for this. I have just e-mailed it to see if she is using for this and if it is working - I will let you know her response.


Hi this was her response - not sure as to how much use it will be as she has  tried different things so has not been consistent. So if she does notice any improvement it will be difficult to know what has or hasn't worked

_*"I am not using it for fibroids at the moment, but taking beetroot juice against them. 

Anyway, regarding the castor oil for fibroids...it's supposed to help reduce them when regularly used warm, like a poultice on the abdomen. The other alternative is to drink half a glass or about 200ml of fresh beetroot juice diluted with little water every day or as often as one can. This is an ayurvedic treatment to reduce and clear the fibroids. With myself, I've done many other things, including a strict diet of whole grains and lots of fresh salads. So, it may be a matter of different things or one thing depending how severe the fibroids are.

Hope this is of some use. I have to do a scan next year on my fibroids to see the extent they have reduced, so only then I will definitely know how it's all working."*_


----------



## mkd

panamoni said:


> Thanks. I'm back - washing hair is not so dreadful.
> 
> Anyway, do you like Giovanni Direct leave-in? Does nothing for me. I had given it to my mother a few months ago and she just gave it back.


 I haven't tried it and I was just thinking about buying some!


----------



## panamoni

mkd said:


> I haven't tried it and I was just thinking about buying some!


 
Well, you can try it tomorrow!


----------



## mkd

I thought I was going to use up a the last of my pound of avocado butter but its still hanging on.  I have a back up already.  

I finally got a decent twist out but I can't maintain it so it will look a hot mess by tomorrow morning.


----------



## BrownBetty

I am washing and DC today.  I plan on using the last of my porosity control, I will use the protein filler with my elucence con, and maybe rollerset.  I don't know.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I thought I was going to use up a the last of my pound of avocado butter but its still hanging on. I have a back up already.
> 
> I finally got a decent twist out but I can't maintain it so it will look a hot mess by tomorrow morning.


 
Another avocado butter luva, I noticed that me and you like alot of the same products, me and you maybe hair cousins.


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Do you mean Mac as in computer? I love my mac!!!!
> 
> or Mac as in Makeup Artist Cosmetics?
> 
> I have allot of their makeup, but I find that Makeup forever and NARS to be better.


 mac as in make up.  i did a little shopping there this past weekend and now i want more because theyy have a bunch of kits for great prices. plus i want to finally try some lashes. i used to hate when women wore fake lashes but now im addicted at learning how to apply them.

today is a work day for me too. i wont cry about it, im thankful i have a job. sometimes i feel bad for feeling as though i need a vaca. is that bad of me?

anyway today i mixed together a little heavy cream and honey balm and smoothed it on my twists and then put my scarf on, when i took off the scarf my hair was so shiny. then i hopped in the shower to let to steam help the honey balm sink in since it ha honey and glycerin in it. my hair feels great. i think im gonna use this mix to style my hair this weekend.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> mac as in make up.  i did a little shopping there this past weekend and now i want more because theyy have a bunch of kits for great prices. plus i want to finally try some lashes. i used to hate when women wore fake lashes but now im addicted at learning how to apply them.
> 
> today is a work day for me too.



Do you like eyeshadows? Urban Decay has a friends and family sale, 30% off. Their shadows r awesome!


----------



## chebaby

speaking of avocado butter i havent gotten around to using mine, not even a little.


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Do you like eyeshadows? Urban Decay has a friends and family sale, 30% off. Their shadows r awesome!


 i have a little pallet from sephora of urban decay that i love. the eye shadows are great. i love mac eye shadows too but ive never made a pallet before so i was thinking about doing that too. i will check out the site.
you have me wanting to go to the lush store and trying some things. i hope they smell better than the last time i was there lol.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Another avocado butter luva, I noticed that me and you like alot of the same products, me and you maybe hair cousins.


 
I like it La, I whip mine with shea butter and a few oils.  I use it on my body too.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> i have a little pallet from sephora of urban decay that i love. the eye shadows are great. i love mac eye shadows too but ive never made a pallet before so i was thinking about doing that too. i will check out the site.
> you have me wanting to go to the lush store and trying some things. i hope they smell better than the last time i was there lol.



Seriously it doesn't stink like it used to!

Make a pallet with Makeup Forever. Best. Eyeshadows. Ever.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Seriously it doesn't stink like it used to!
> 
> Make a pallet with Makeup Forever. Best. Eyeshadows. Ever.


 
Now yall making me want some makeup. I like nyx but haven't bought any. The colors are bold and beautiful.


----------



## chebaby

yes i love love love make up forever. the hd foundation is 10 times better than mac. sometimes i mix them together but i dont wear foundation everyday anyway. make up forever has beautiful colors for eyeshadow but i havent purchased any yet. i might make a day of shopping this weekend.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> yes i love love love make up forever. the hd foundation is 10 times better than mac. sometimes i mix them together but i dont wear foundation everyday anyway. make up forever has beautiful colors for eyeshadow but i havent purchased any yet. i might make a day of shopping this weekend.




Girl wait for me! David wants to go to a gospel church on Sunday. The man listens to more hiphop, soul and r&b then me now. Ha!


----------



## Shay72

I'm not a make up wearer so one less thing to resist.  I do love lip gloss.  Just clear though.  So nothing exciting here.  I may wear some mascara & liner every now and then.  I may be interested in some tinted lip gloss one day.

Been home all day yet I am just now applying heat to this oil that has been on my hair since last night.  Oh well that is what I love about being off.  Never in a rush.


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Girl wait for me! David wants to go to a gospel church on Sunday. The man listens to more hiphop, soul and r&b then me now. Ha!


 lol. so you wanna go on saturday or sunday?


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> I'm not a make up wearer so one less thing to resist. I do love lip gloss. Just clear though. So nothing exciting here. I may wear some mascara & liner every now and then. I may be interested in some tinted lip gloss one day.
> 
> Been home all day yet I am just now applying heat to this oil that has been on my hair since last night. Oh well that is what I love about being off. Never in a rush.


 i dont wear too much make up either. i love eye shadows, blush/bronzers and lip gloss. i only wear foundation when i want to look polished but my skin doesnt have too many blemishes so im good on that.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> lol. so you wanna go on saturday or sunday?




Saturday. Wanna go to G-Town? And you wanna do the event at night? David wants to come too.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> yes i love love love make up forever. the* hd foundation is 10 times better than mac.* sometimes i mix them together but i dont wear foundation everyday anyway. make up forever has beautiful colors for eyeshadow but i havent purchased any yet. i might make a day of shopping this weekend.




ITA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Saturday. Wanna go to G-Town? And you wanna do the event at night? David wants to come too.


 thats sounds good. i hope i dont go crazy shopping in georgetown lol. i'll call you later. i cant talk on my phone right now. i shouldnt be on the computer either but hey, i make an exception for LHCF lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!  Good Evening. 

Wanting to Bump This Thread and Say Hello to all The Lovely Ladies in this Challenge.

The Ladies that Have been So Diligient in Using Up their Products, Making Lists, Checking them Twice, to Make Sure the Buy Only The Best on BF (if they plan to buy anything at all). 

And That was _SO NOT MEANT_ to be an Encouragement to Shop, Shop, Shop. 

If you don't need it, Don't Get It.  (At least that's my plan).  IK...Yeah...We'll See! 

Only Buy Items that you know you can use, and your hair will appreciate in the long run.  April will be the Next Haul (for La & Shay) and that will be here before you know it.  

I may Adopt that practice as well.  Who Knows????? 

Shop Bi-Annual. 

WOW! We are winding down 2009 and I am Anticipating alot of Growth, Health & Knowledge in this Next Year For All Of Us..............................


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies! Good Evening.
> 
> Wanting to Bump This Thread and Say Hello to all The Lovely Ladies in this Challenge.
> 
> The Ladies that Have been So Diligient in Using Up their Products, Making Lists, Checking them Twice, to Make Sure the Buy Only The Best on BF (if they plan to buy anything at all).
> 
> And That was _SO NOT MEANT_ to be an Encouragement to Shop, Shop, Shop.
> 
> If you don't need it, Don't Get It. (At least that's my plan). IK...Yeah...We'll See!
> 
> Only Buy Items that you know you can use, and your hair will appreciate in the long run. April will be the Next Haul (for La & Shay) and that will be here before you know it.
> 
> I may Adopt that practice as well. Who Knows?????
> 
> Shop Bi-Annual.
> 
> WOW! We are winding down 2009 and I am Anticipating alot of Growth, Health & Knowledge in this Next Year For All Of Us..............................


 
I already got my black friday stuff. Its not hair related.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I already got my black friday stuff. Its not hair related.


 
Good!

I'm getting my carpet cleaned that day so I will be at homeerplexed  

Although, I will be on Da' Sales Tip for Qhemet, etc....  So, I hope I won't be disappointed.

If I do "well" from January-April (with the Product Purchasing) I may look at doing something creative.  Haven't figured out what yet.  

Although, Currently, Honestly, I probably wouldn't have to buy anything until 2013 

_*that is soooo not funny*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good!
> 
> I'm getting my carpet cleaned that day so I will be at homeerplexed
> 
> *Although, I will be on Da' Sales Tip for Qhemet, etc.... So, I hope I won't be disappointed.*
> 
> If I do "well" from January-April (with the Product Purchasing) I may look at doing something creative. Haven't figured out what yet.
> 
> Although, Currently, Honestly, I probably wouldn't have to buy anything until 2013
> 
> _*that is soooo not funny*_


 
Qhem is always stocked up for sales, you should be ok there, where else did you want to get stuff from?


----------



## chebaby

well i still want random stuff from curl mart but what i really want are some more AO conditioners. i was just thinking i may have to take a trip to whole foods in a lil while.

aint no way i can only shop bi-yearly lmao. i would die

i really want to try my qhemets on a w&g puff but im scared the heavy cream may dry hard and crunchy.


----------



## chebaby

oh and yall know im STILL waiting for my hairveda.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> oh and yall know im STILL waiting for my hairveda.


 
From the vatika sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Qhem is always stocked up for sales, you should be ok there, where else did you want to get stuff from?


 
Crown Essentials
Afroveda
SheScentIt
Hairveda


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh and yall know im STILL waiting for my hairveda.


 

Girl, if it's from Da' Sale!  It's Prolly Lost in Da' Mail? 

No way it should have taken this long.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, if it's from Da' Sale! It's Prolly Lost in Da' Mail?
> 
> *No way it should have taken this long*.


 
Wait until black friday.


----------



## chebaby

no it wasnt from the vatika sale. it was an order i made for the whipped gelly, only four oz. i placed the order on october 31st. its only 4 freaking oz.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Wait until black friday.


 


T--My next haul after Black Friday will actually be in June .

I'm supposed to be buying myself a makeup train case to store my hair accessories but I'm taking too long.  That's a sign I don't really want it.


----------



## chebaby

speaking of hauls, i think this month and next month i might go a little crazy. next month is my birthday and i just wont help myself lol.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> no it wasnt from the vatika sale. it was an order i made for the whipped gelly, only four oz. i placed the order on october 31st. its only 4 freaking oz.


 
It should be shipped out at the end of this week or early next, i know the site says 5 to 10 buisness days but you know. That's why i already did my bf purchase from there, The stuff i got might not be included in the sale so i went on ahead and got it.


----------



## chebaby

i dont think i will order from hairveda anymore. i mean i freaking(love that word) love the cocasta oil and the whipped gelly but i guess i will have to do without them or either order in bulk or something. what i will say is that you only need a little of her products to take you forever so i know my 4oz gelly will last forever. and i have 2 bottles of cocast and 3 vatika frostings. and yall know i hated the sitrinilla.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i dont think i will order from hairveda anymore. i mean i freaking(love that word) love the cocasta oil and the whipped gelly but i guess i will have to do without them or either order in bulk or something. what i will say is that you only need a little of her products to take you forever so i know my 4oz gelly will last forever. and i have 2 bottles of cocast and 3 vatika frostings. and yall know i hated the sitrinilla.


 
If you love the stuff then do a bulk order the next time so that way you have everything you need. I love her soaps and i know how long it takes, so i shut it down . Im greedy. But i do understand how you feel, i just know to get everything i want at once.


----------



## chebaby

true true(lmao remember people used to say that?). but i think im really done with ordering from her. i can make it without the whipped gelly seeing as how im now in love with the curl junkie aloe fix gel.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> true true(lmao remember people used to say that?). but i think im really done with ordering from her. i can make it without the whipped gelly seeing as how im now in love with the curl junkie aloe fix gel.


 
Everytime i see curl junkie i think of you, is that the only product you use from them or are you using the other one banana deep fix too.


----------



## La Colocha

Ladies im loving this jbco, my hair is so soft, i used it with my elucence mbc to dc and i used it to seal my hair. I did not use a butter tonight like i was going to, but my hair feels good. I only used tw mist and jbco.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Everytime i see curl junkie i think of you, is that the only product you use from them or are you using the other one banana deep fix too.


 i love love love the hibiscus deep fix. it is so moisturizing and clumps the curls together. ran out forever ago though so i need to repurchase. i also like the curl rehab conditioner but when i used it i was in braids so i have to use it again to give an accurate review. and i alsi use and love the coffee coco curl cream. it smells so darn good, it defines and it keeps my hair soft. its a thick leave in but i use it as a styler. now when i first bc my hair hated this. my hair also hated the hibiscus and banana honey butta leave in but im gonna buy it again this month because my hair hated everything when i first bc. its pricey but its a big jar and will last you forever because you only need a small amount of the leave in. and the leave ins are so freaking thick.


----------



## chebaby

im taking these twists out tonight. cant take it no more. i wont wah it tonight because i dont wanna go to bed with wet hair so i will unravel these and detangle with coco tree detangling gee and then put my hair in big braids. tomorrow i will co wash with organixx coconut milk conditioner and if i can find my organixx coconut milk hair mousse i will use that too along with a leave in and shea butter.
oh and im gonna oil my scalp tonight with the jbco.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, today im not going to do anything to my hair. . For those who use the jbco on a regular basis, how long does a 8oz bottle last? I only got 1 bottle so im hoping that its enough to get me through. My hair feels so soft this morning, my braids feel juicywithout any oil on my hands. I have used regular castor oil on my hair before and the jbco is way better imo it seems lighter and my hair soaks it up. My hair is never this moisturized with an oil like this. I think i used about a nickel size amount for all of my hair, then applied from the roots of my braids to the ends and concentrated on scrunching the ends with leftover oil on my hands. Also what made it easier for me to spread it was my hair being wet and i was sealing i would quickly dip my hands under running water and that helped distribute the oil even better. If this continues to work for me in the future i can see my stash getting down to the bare essentials, elucence, jbco and tw mist. Can a pj do it? And ladies who use mbc don't sleep on using it as a dc its wonderful. Sorry so long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, today im not going to do anything to my hair. . *For those who use the jbco on a regular basis, how long does a 8oz bottle last? *I only got 1 bottle so im hoping that its enough to get me through. My hair feels so soft this morning, my braids feel juicywithout any oil on my hands. I have used regular castor oil on my hair before and the jbco is way better imo it seems lighter and my hair soaks it up. My hair is never this moisturized with an oil like this. *I think i used about a nickel size amount for all of my hair, then applied from the roots of my braids to the ends and concentrated on scrunching the ends with leftover oil on my hands.* Also what made it easier for me to spread it was my hair being wet and i was sealing i would quickly dip my hands under running water and that helped distribute the oil even better. If this continues to work for me in the future i can see my stash getting down to the bare essentials, elucence, jbco and tw mist. Can a pj do it? And ladies who use mbc don't sleep on using it as a dc its wonderful. Sorry so long.


 
For me it last a Long Time.  I bought 2 Bottles during that one Sale, 

I can't remember if it was around Labor Day (sounds righterplexed) 

And even after Sharing some twice, I still have 1 Bottle Left that is more than 3/4ths Full.

And I use this stuff at least 3-4 times a week.  About a Quarter/.050 piece (heavy-handed/NG dry) and I make sure I spread evenly.

It really helps when the NG Gets to Talkin' SMACK! 

BF My plan is to buy 3 Bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> Hi this was her response - not sure as to how much use it will be as she has tried different things so has not been consistent. So if she does notice any improvement it will be difficult to know what has or hasn't worked
> 
> _*"I am not using it for fibroids at the moment, but taking beetroot juice against them. *_
> 
> _*Anyway, regarding the castor oil for fibroids...it's supposed to help reduce them when regularly used warm, like a poultice on the abdomen. The other alternative is to drink half a glass or about 200ml of fresh beetroot juice diluted with little water every day or as often as one can. This is an ayurvedic treatment to reduce and clear the fibroids. With myself, I've done many other things, including a strict diet of whole grains and lots of fresh salads. So, it may be a matter of different things or one thing depending how severe the fibroids are.*_
> 
> _*Hope this is of some use. I have to do a scan next year on my fibroids to see the extent they have reduced, so only then I will definitely know how it's all working."*_


 
Thanks Rosalindb!  For Getting back to me on this.  

I will most definitely look into the Beet Juice!  There is a Health Food Store Close to my Home, I will pick up some today after work and begin using.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Rosalindb!  For Getting back to me on this.
> 
> I will most definitely look into the Beet Juice!  There is a Health Food Store Close to my Home, I will pick up some today after work and begin using.


You are more than welcome. I hope you find something that works for you


----------



## Charz

Ladies, 

What is your budget for hair products regarding Black Friday?


----------



## Shay72

Okay after hibernating yesterday I will be headed to the parents today.  I'm so happy I decided to airdry in a bun last night.  The weather is icky today.  

I was cleaning & organizing my bathroom yesterday.  I also finally put my new bathroom set up.  I'm thinking of getting one of those corner shower caddys.  Anyone have one of those? I have one that hangs off the shower head but that holds bath stuff.  I'm just tired of reaching out the shower to get hair stuff.  It's really easy because my counter is right there.  I just don't want to.


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> Ladies,
> 
> What is your budget for hair products regarding Black Friday?


 
You know I don't know because the amount of money I plan to spend at Hairveda alone is ridiculous.  Well to be fair I do plan to get the 10 lb pail of Sitrinillah which is $150 as part of my order.  After my steamer this is one of the best purchases I've ever made.


----------



## Charz

The only thing I know I am buying is $50 worth from Qhemet. I am waiting on sales so I know what else.


----------



## Shay72

I'm sure after shipping and even with the discount my order will range between $50-$60 at Qhemet.  The only other place I will probably order from is Ayurnatural for my powders and oils.

Oops I forgot about My Honeychild but honestly I'm not sure I will repurchase from there.  Somehow I feel I'm settling. So we shall see.


----------



## mkd

Shay72 said:


> I'm sure after shipping and even with the discount my order will range between $50-$60 at Qhemet. The only other place I will probably order from is Ayurnatural for my powders and oils.
> 
> Oops I forgot about My Honeychild but honestly I'm not sure I will repurchase from there. Somehow I feel I'm settling. So we shall see.


 
I still have over a kilo of cassia left but when I need to repurchase, I will order from Ayurnatural.  She gets great reviews.


----------



## Charz

Che you can buy Hairveda here now

http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-SHunter941/StoreFront.bok


----------



## BrownBetty

I finished my porosity control.  That is a rebuy.

I think I am just going to order the jbco I don't want to chance going home and not buying it.

I don't have plans to buy anything bf, unless I see a good deal on elucence so I can reup.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Ladies,
> 
> What is your budget for hair products regarding Black Friday?


 
Hey charz i posted in your thread $20-$40 for a possible sale on tw mist and jbco so i can stock up.



Shay72 said:


> Okay after hibernating yesterday I will be headed to the parents today. I'm so happy I decided to airdry in a bun last night. The weather is icky today.
> 
> I was cleaning & organizing my bathroom yesterday. I also finally put my new bathroom set up. I'm thinking of getting one of those corner shower caddys. Anyone have one of those? I have one that hangs off the shower head but that holds bath stuff. I'm just tired of reaching out the shower to get hair stuff. It's really easy because my counter is right there. I just don't want to.


 
I had a caddy but it kept falling down, the suction things suck i got it from bed bath and beyond. I just stick the stuff im going to use in the shower with me.



MissVee said:


> I finished my porosity control. That is a rebuy.
> 
> I think I am just going to order the jbco I don't want to chance going home and not buying it.
> 
> I don't have plans to buy anything bf, unless I see a good deal on elucence so I can reup.


 
Good job using up your stuff missvee, keep an eye on curlmart because they sell elucence and i know the shampoo liters are $12 and the mbc liter is $20. With a good discount you can get more for your money.


----------



## mkd

Thanks Pana!


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> Che you can buy Hairveda here now
> 
> http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-SHunter941/StoreFront.bok


I don't like that site.  If it wasn't listed on Hairveda I would think she was being jacked.  That site is perpetrating like it's their stuff and those are some blurry pics.  Well not blurry but you can't tell what is on the bottles or jars. The first page is the only place you see Hairveda mentioned and it says all natural Hairveda products by Adoring......I will keep purchasing from Hairveda.



La Colocha said:


> I had a caddy but it kept falling down, the suction things suck i got it from bed bath and beyond. I just stick the stuff im going to use in the shower with me.


Yeah I ain't messing with the suction cup ones.  I was thinking of the tension rod ones but my mom said she had one in the past and it is hard to get in there and clean bc once its up its up.  I think I may get an over the door one and hang it on the towel rack in the shower.  My lip around the tub is not big.  I'm chancing it sitting stuff there.  A lot of the stuff has fallen into the tub while I'm in the shower.


----------



## panamoni

Shay72 said:


> I don't like that site. If it wasn't listed on Hairveda I would think she was being jacked. That site is perpetrating like it's their stuff and those are some blurry pics. Well not blurry but you can't tell what is on the bottles or jars. The first page is the only place you see Hairveda mentioned and it says all natural Hairveda products by Adoring......I will keep purchasing from Hairveda.


 
That is kind of weird how it looks like all they sell is Hairveda, and like it's their stuff..hmmmm


----------



## panamoni

mkd said:


> Thanks Pana!


 

Thank you!  I'll definitely report when I try the Lacio on my first ever self rollerset (whenever that will be...date keeps getting pushed back), etc.


----------



## mkd

Yeah, I am curious to see how it works for you.  When I tried it, my hair was not in the best condition and I was just learning how to rollerset so I was like meh, I don't know if this is working.


----------



## La Colocha

For the other site the prices are higher than hairveda, but its still her company or someone elses?


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> For the other site the prices are higher than hairveda, but its still her company or someone elses?


 
It's someone elses' site. When you go to Hairveda now you can click on locations.  This is one of the locations where you can purchase her products.  BJ says to continue to check that page because she is working to making her products available elsewhere online and in retail locations.


----------



## Charz

Shay72 said:


> It's someone elses' site. When you go to Hairveda now you can click on locations. This is one of the locations where you can purchase her products. BJ says to continue to check that page because she is working to making her products available elsewhere online and in retail locations.


 
I for one wouldn't order anything there. I am cheap and I like sales. 

But Che wants her products in a timely basis. So she might be willing to pay a little bit more to get her products asap. Especially if she really needs them because she is running low.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> It's someone elses' site. When you go to Hairveda now you can click on locations. This is one of the locations where you can purchase her products. BJ says to continue to check that page because she is working to making her products available elsewhere online and in retail locations.


 
Ok thanks, i never paid attention, i just went straight for the products.


----------



## La Colocha

I went and looked at the about us on the adoring site and she just opened not to long ago. I was tempted the grab some green tea butter but i know i may never get any again. Ill check back next year to see what other products she gets and how her service is.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I used up a bottle of JCO and another Njoi Herbal Hairdress. Both repurchases. 

Has anyone used that free Restorative Treatment yet? I was thinking about using it this week.


----------



## chebaby

im so glad i took my twists out. you talk about knots. i dont know how though because i take small sections, moisturize each one and the comb through with a rat tail comb. so i dont know why i had all those knots. i was so upset. so i co washed with organix coconut milk conditioner which did nothing for me so i shamppod with cd tui and then deep conditioned overnight with AO WC. i woke up with soft hair that felt weird. it was like mushy and thick or something so i rinsed with vo5 smoothie. i  then moisturized with giovanni direct, blended beauty curl frizz pudding, shea butter and i slicked my hair back in a puff with aloevera gel and burnt sugar pomade. my hair is soft.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. I used up a bottle of JCO and another Njoi Herbal Hairdress. Both repurchases.
> 
> Has anyone used that free Restorative Treatment yet? I was thinking about using it this week.


 
Good job brownie, i think there are a few reviews in the original thread.



chebaby said:


> im so glad i took my twists out. you talk about knots. i dont know how though because i take small sections, moisturize each one and the comb through with a rat tail comb. so i dont know why i had all those knots. i was so upset. so i co washed with organix coconut milk conditioner which did nothing for me so i shamppod with cd tui and then deep conditioned overnight with AO WC. i woke up with soft hair that felt weird. *it was like mushy and thick* or something so i rinsed with vo5 smoothie. i then moisturized with giovanni direct, blended beauty curl frizz pudding, shea butter and i slicked my hair back in a puff with aloevera gel and burnt sugar pomade. my hair is soft.


 
Does you hair feel better? You might have need more protein.


----------



## chebaby

i dont mind spending more money if i really want it, have the money and know i will get my stuff in a week or less. but 9x out of 10 i will cut out hairveda completely.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Good job brownie, i think there are a few reviews in the original thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Does you hair feel better? You might have need more protein.


 i think thats exactly what i need. yall know i love my protein and i really havent used any(not even coconut oil) in like 2 weeks. tonight im going to drench my hair in coconut oil and use giovanni direct all this week because it has a little protein. this weekend im gonna use giovanni nutra fix as a treatment.


----------



## Charz

Che- We goin out on Saturday? David and I are responsible. We won't leave yah stranded .


----------



## chebaby

lmao yea we going. i hope it doesnt rain because i really wanna go to george town.


----------



## La Colocha

I want to go but a plane ticket for the weekend would probably run me $800 bucks, i love yall but . We are all going to have to meet up some day.


----------



## chebaby

wow $800 bucks is crazy. but we should do a meet up during the summer. that would be fun.


----------



## Shay72

I have hand in hair syndrome today.  I did an amla tea rinse followed by that Shikai Everyday Condish last night.  I can't stop touching my hair .  I went to Safeway and cleaned them out of that condish today..well I did leave 1 there .


----------



## chebaby

i have that today too Shay. but mine is to make sure my hair isnt too soft. i get too soft hair very easily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Wait until black friday.


 
Girl I already know!

There's nothing that I am getting that I am in a Hurry For

So, I 'guess' I can be cool?


----------



## La Colocha

Anybody know about black tuesday? I posted it in charz budget thread. Isn't that the online sales day?


----------



## La Colocha

La Colocha said:


> Anybody know about black tuesday? I posted it in charz budget thread. Isn't that the online sales day?


 
Eta its black monday where they have the online sales. Im going to keep my eye on friday and monday. Someone has to be selling something that i need.


----------



## La Colocha

A case of jbco from sams is $89 plus free shipping i wonder what the shelf life is, hmm.


----------



## chebaby

never heard of black monday.


----------



## Brownie518

They had some good black monday sales last year. 

La, I was thinking about getting a case of JBCO, too, but the one bottle lasts me soooo long. IDK...

I finished a bottle of Aphogee 2 Minute tonight. After reading La's post, I DC'd with my Elucence and it was wonderful. I fell asleep watching the Cavs and the Heat and it came out great!!!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> They had some good black monday sales last year.
> 
> La, I was thinking about getting a case of JBCO, too, but the one bottle lasts me soooo long. IDK...
> 
> I finished a bottle of Aphogee 2 Minute tonight. After reading La's post, I DC'd with my Elucence and it was wonderful. I fell asleep watching the Cavs and the Heat and it came out great!!!


 
Hey ms b. i thought everyone was asleep. Im trying to get dh to use some jbco too so i can have an excuse to get a case. I need to know the shelf life also. I don't want to buy a case and have it mold or go bad, that would be a waste. Im glad that you liked the elucence to dc with it is some good stuff. Next time you should try it with some jbco, i just put some on my hand with the conditoner and it was easy to apply.


----------



## Brownie518

Yes, ma'am. I used a little JBCO with my DC. I do once in a while. I use it for everything, it seems. 

Hmm, I wonder what the shelf life is???

The monday after Black Friday is usually called Cyber Monday, I think. My SO wants a mini laptop like mine so that's the only thing I'll be looking out for.


----------



## chebaby

man i cant wait to deep condition this weekend so i can add some jbco to it. yall got me thinking about it now lol.

tonight im gonna run a little giovanni direct leave in through my hair with some coconut oil. then im gonna put in some chunky braids using ohm sweet hair pudding and hope my braid out turns out as cute as it did last time. it wont be as defined since im doing it on dry hair but still....


----------



## Brownie518

Don't worry, Che, your hair always turns out cute!!!


----------



## BrownBetty

So I am really thinking about cutting my hair into a short bob.  I had some breakage over the summer and the whole thing is so frustrating. I am going to try and hold out until March to see what happens but I had a dream that I cut it myself into a cute bob.  LOL.

I just need to find a pic and someone to cut it.


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> Hey ms b. i thought everyone was asleep. Im trying to get dh to use some jbco too so i can have an excuse to get a case. I need to know the shelf life also. I don't want to buy a case and have it mold or go bad, that would be a waste. Im glad that you liked the elucence to dc with it is some good stuff. Next time you should try it with some jbco, i just put some on my hand with the conditoner and it was easy to apply.



I called SAMS last year and asked what the shelf life was but all they said was that it does not go bad so I looked on FNWL site and the shelf life of Castor oil is 2 years so that is what I go by. Another site stated that it has a shelf life of 3 to 4 years. I err on the side of caution and use the 2 years as my rule. If you manage to find anymore information please let me know

I add it to pre-poos, hair oil concoctions and I also often use it to moisturise my feet especially the heels. I have not tried it in my body butters yet as I have loads of coconut oil to use up first but plan to try them in body butters sometime in the future

If you can, share the case with other members or friends. I have just ordered my 3rd case and each year I normally share with 3 other members on NP but this year two of them said that they still have enough from last year. I have shared it with friends in the past also but if they do not want the spare bottles I have, I will offer them on the Exchange Forum for UK ladies here to buy


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> never heard of black monday.



It's called cyber monday.


----------



## Americka

I finally used up my bottle of Aubrey Organics White Camellia conditioner. I love its thickness and moisture factor, but detest the scent. I will only repurchase if I can find it locally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Don't worry, Che, your hair always turns out cute!!!*


 
Girl.......................You took the Words Right Outta My Mouth!

Che Got Some Mad Skills...So We Need to Stop H8tn'

_*ik it looks cute girl... go 'head & rock it*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Re: The Shelf Life of JBCO:  I tend to agree with RoslindB.  It is actually a 'medicinal' product and not so much a 'food' product....so I think the Shelf Life would be a bit longer?

It probably has a shelf life of a regular Castor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> I finally used up my bottle of Aubrey Organics White Camellia conditioner. I love its thickness and moisture factor, but detest the scent. I will only repurchase if I can find it locally.


 
You actually may be able to get it cheaper at vitaglo.com rather than locally.  

Their shipping is super cheap and their prices are cheap too.  Check them out and compare first.

You would probably be able to get it locally from: GNC (not sure), The Vitamin Shoppe, Whole Foods, Trader Joe's or speciality Health Food Store in your Area etc.....

But I would call first and get a price and then look it up on vitaglo.com


----------



## La Colocha

rosalindb said:


> I called SAMS last year and asked what the shelf life was but all they said was that it does not go bad so I looked on FNWL site and the shelf life of Castor oil is 2 years so that is what I go by. Another site stated that it has a shelf life of 3 to 4 years. I err on the side of caution and use the 2 years as my rule. If you manage to find anymore information please let me know
> 
> I add it to pre-poos, hair oil concoctions and I also often use it to moisturise my feet especially the heels. I have not tried it in my body butters yet as I have loads of coconut oil to use up first but plan to try them in body butters sometime in the future
> 
> If you can, share the case with other members or friends. I have just ordered my 3rd case and each year I normally share with 3 other members on NP but this year two of them said that they still have enough from last year. I have shared it with friends in the past also but if they do not want the spare bottles I have, I will offer them on the Exchange Forum for UK ladies here to buy


 
Thanks rosalind i tried to google the shelf life last night but could not find anything. I was going to try sams but you already checked. It has to have a shelf life because i think it contains water. I was going to mix it with some of my butters to make hair butters but if it contains water they might go bad. Ill just stick to mixing it in my hands i don't have any preservatives on hand so i don't want to waste anything. It might be a good idea just to get a few bottles and not a case.



Americka said:


> I finally used up my bottle of Aubrey Organics White Camellia conditioner. I love its thickness and moisture factor, but detest the scent. I will only repurchase if I can find it locally.


 
Good job americka, keep it up. and as t said check your local natural food stores. I have one here that is not a chain store but they carry all of the aubrey organics, actually there are 2 stores here. That is how i found the desert jay and the gpb. I tried them before i joined the forum.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Re: The Shelf Life of JBCO: I tend to agree with RoslindB. It is actually a 'medicinal' product and not so much a 'food' product....so I think the Shelf Life would be a bit longer?
> 
> It probably has a shelf life of a regular Castor.


 
Ill go with rosalinds suggestion also because on the sams site it says that the jbco is not mass produced but im seeing a few companies carrying it, the tropical isle brand. I don't want to call the man a lie but you can find that brand on 3 or 4 different sites and i know some bss carry it. And we don't know how long the bottles have been out there. 2 years is a very safe bet.


----------



## mkd

I am going to use cassia tonight, DC with AOWC and then twist my hair.  I am determined to perfect my twist out.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I am going to use cassia tonight, DC with AOWC and then twist my hair. I am determined to perfect my twist out.


 
Mkd do you do regular twists or do you use the twist and curl method?


----------



## mkd

I do the twist and curl method La.  My ends don't stay twisted well. 

I wanted to try the ayurvedic herb poo bar from chagrin valley.  But I wanted the carrot milk and honey too.  It was out of stock until today but now the ayurvedic bar is out of stock.   I ended up ordering the carrot milk and honey and the babassu and marshmallow erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I do the twist and curl method La. My ends don't stay twisted well.
> 
> I wanted to try the ayurvedic herb poo bar from chagrin valley. But I wanted the carrot milk and honey too. It was out of stock until today but now the ayurvedic bar is out of stock.  I ended up ordering the carrot milk and honey and the babassu and marshmallow erplexed


 
Did it state a date of when it will be back in stock. It should not be too long, she probably has another batch curing.


----------



## La Colocha

Ladies crown essentials has some fast shipping. I don't know if its because its already ready or what but i just ordered my jbco and it will be here today.


----------



## La Colocha

I got my jbco yay, it was wrapped secure. I saw my mailman too. I love him. He said he was ready to retire. I told him he can hold on for a few more years. The other mail people suck. And he is fine too. He better not go no where.


----------



## mkd

La, I think it will be back in stock Dec 12, I may get it then.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> La, I think it will be back in stock Dec 12, I may get it then.


 
Yep i know ida has a good buisness and you won't have to wait too long. She just may not have anticipated the response to the ayurvedic bar. Get you a few when she gets them up again. I try to get a few of somethings that i like so i won't run out or have to wait if its oos.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.......................You took the Words Right Outta My Mouth!
> 
> Che Got Some Mad Skills...So We Need to Stop H8tn'
> 
> _*ik it looks cute girl... go 'head & rock it*_


 
thanx T and Brownie but not today lol. my hair turned out a hot dog doo doo mess
i dont know what happened but it did not look good, i was running late for work so i just took some curl junkie gel and brushed it in a teeny tiny wittle pony almost tail. it'll do lol.

today i went to cvs and purchased the mango and lime lock gel. it smells so freakin good but i hope it doesnt really lock my hair. and i purchased the new and improved elasta qp mango butter. i only got it because the jar is like twice the size it used to be for the same price and it has a lot more natural ingredients in it like avocado oil and some other crap lol. i hope i like it because my relaxed hair hated the old formula.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Ladies crown essentials has some fast shipping. I don't know if its because its already ready or what but i just ordered my jbco and it will be here today.


 
I found her shipping to be fast too but I thought it because she is here in DC.

I went to Bed, Bath & Beyond and I got an over the door shower caddy.  It's hanging on my towel rack in the shower doing its job.  I'm happy about that.  Okay I never go to BBB but I didn't know they sold hair products. Am I the last one to know?

I went to Staples and cleaned them out (well they only had 3 of the kind I wanted and I needed 4) of those pencil holder trays.  I'm using them to hold my stretchy headbands.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I found her shipping to be fast too but I thought it because she is here in DC.
> 
> I went to Bed, Bath & Beyond and I got an over the door shower caddy. It's hanging on my towel rack in the shower doing its job. I'm happy about that. Okay I never go to BBB but I didn't know they sold hair products. Am I the last one to know?
> 
> I went to Staples and cleaned them out (well they only had 3 of the kind I wanted and I needed 4) of those pencil holder trays. I'm using them to hold my stretchy headbands.


 
Im glad you found something that worked for you and yes her shipping is quick, she had to put it in the mail right after i ordered it. Im mad now that i didn't get more. And about bbb having hair products i never knew either. Most of the time i get what im looking for and kim, im much more self controled irl.


----------



## redecouvert

so Nunulove has a sale on her oils and I am tempted to buy a few oils..
I decided not to take advantage of qhemet black friday sale because I really don't need anything right now...
I think I am getting better with my inner pjism..
*forgot that she is waiting on 4 packages*


----------



## La Colocha

redecouverte said:


> so Nunulove has a sale on her oils and I am tempted to buy a few oils..
> I decided not to take advantage of qhemet black friday sale because I really don't need anything right now...
> I think I am getting better with my inner pjism..
> *forgot that she is waiting on 4 packages*


 
Hi redecouverte, you always find the best stuff. Pjism is hard, take it one day at a time. Its good to see you.


----------



## redecouvert

thank you dear 
I am mostly restocking since my sister relocated to Tunusia and I had to give her many products of mine...what kind of big sis will I be if I didn't look out for her hair 
looking forward to your blog updates


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thanx T and Brownie but not today lol. my hair turned out a hot dog doo doo mess*


 
I'm sure it's As Cute As Ever!


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> Thanks rosalind i tried to google the shelf life last night but could not find anything. I was going to try sams but you already checked. It has to have a shelf life because* i think it contains water*. I was going to mix it with some of my butters to make hair butters but if it contains water they might go bad. Ill just stick to mixing it in my hands i don't have any preservatives on hand so i don't want to waste anything. It might be a good idea just to get a few bottles and not a case.
> 
> Ill go with rosalinds suggestion also because on the sams site it says that the jbco is not mass produced but im seeing a few companies carrying it, the tropical isle brand. I don't want to call the man a lie but you can find that brand on 3 or 4 different sites and i know some bss carry it. And we don't know how long the bottles have been out there. 2 years is a very safe bet.


I believe the oil is pure and no water is added. I put the extra bottles of JBCO on the exchange forum for UK ladies and also sent a couple of PM's so hope they sell in the next few days. I'm selling them at £10 each.  There's a UK supplier who sells 250ml for £24.95 so it is very expensive to get it from here. It works out much cheaper to order from SAMS and share it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> I believe the oil is pure and no water is added. I put the extra bottles of JBCO on the exchange forum for UK ladies and also sent a couple of PM's so hope they sell in the next few days. I'm selling them at £10 each. There'ss a UK supplier who sells 250ml for £24.95 so it is very expensive to get it from here. It works out much cheaper to order from SAMS and share it.


 
It really is a "Lovely" Product.  WOW!  You are giving quite a Discount.  That is very Nice of You.

It is a Huge Help Managing NG!  I just hope SAMS or Someone offers a BF Discount.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> And about bbb having hair products i never knew either. Most of the time i get what im looking for and kim, im much more self controled irl.


 
Me too.  I'm a person that goes in, get what I want, and I'm out too.  For some reason I was easily distracted today.  I didn't buy any hair products though.  Nothing was really callling my name.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Me too. I'm a person that goes in, get what I want, and I'm out too. For some reason I was easily distracted today. I didn't buy any hair products though. Nothing was really callling my name.


 
What Kind of "Stuff" Did You See?  I always get my Toothbrush Replacement Heads from there (tmi) 

But I go right to that area and out!

With My 20% Coupon that they send 5 days a Week!


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> It really is a "Lovely" Product.  WOW!  You are giving quite a Discount.  That is very Nice of You.
> 
> It is a Huge Help Managing NG!  I just hope SAMS or Someone offers a BF Discount.


I am just passing it on at cost price. As the two ladies on NP that I normally share it with do not need it this time around so I might as well see if others are interested as I would struggle to use all those bottles on my own 

ETA: Cost price - well what it cost me after Customs hit me with their charges


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> What Kind of "Stuff" Did You See? I always get my Toothbrush Replacement Heads from there (tmi)
> 
> But I go right to that area and out!
> 
> With My 20% Coupon that they send 5 days a Week!


 
I know and I hear you can take them all in there and they will take them all at once.  It is similar to what you would find at Target, Kmart, Walmart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I know and I hear you can take them all in there and they will take them all at once. *It is similar to what you would find at Target, Kmart, Walmart.*


 
So, are you saying the Hair Products are similar to the ones Target, Kmart & Walmart Carry?

btw: I didn't know they'd take more than one Coup?  Interesting.......


----------



## redecouvert

LaColocha, how did you like the ayurvedic soap? I am among the ones who ordered first..lol..3 bars..lol...well one is for my sis


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> What Kind of "Stuff" Did You See? I always get my Toothbrush Replacement Heads from there (tmi)
> 
> But I go right to that area and out!
> 
> With My 20% Coupon that they send 5 days a Week!


 
How do you get coupons i never get any.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, are you saying the Hair Products are similar to the ones Target, Kmart & Walmart Carry?
> 
> btw: I didn't know they'd take more than one Coup? Interesting.......


 
Yes--Pantene, Suave, V05, saw some gels, etc.  My mom loves Bed, Bath & Beyond so she knows.  She gets mad every time I tell her I throw away the coupons .  She's like give them to me!


----------



## La Colocha

redecouverte said:


> LaColocha, how did you like the ayurvedic soap? I am among the ones who ordered first..lol..3 bars..lol...well one is for my sis


 
From ida? I didn't get one, shampoo bars usually dry my hair out, i have to see more reviews on it. How did you like it?


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> How do you get coupons i never get any.


 
I get them in the mail nearly every week. Do you have one really close to you?


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I get them in the mail nearly every week. Do you have one really close to you?


 
Yep about 8 to 10 miles away.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> What Kind of "Stuff" Did You See? I always get my Toothbrush Replacement Heads from there (tmi)
> 
> But I go right to that area and out!
> 
> With My 20% Coupon that they send 5 days a Week!


Don't they though, I get like one a week.


----------



## chebaby

now yall gonna have me looking at a bbb everytime i pass one. i never go in but i may have to this weekend anyway because i need some new pillows and want a really pretty bed set. i need a new fave comforter. my fave is this all white lace quilt and one of my friends got a grease stain on it. damn friends lol. but i got the stain out and now i dont know what i did with it. im good at losing things lol.
so yea i might mosey on in there.
my hair was brick hard just now because of the alevera gel and curl junkie gel i put in it to get my babay bunny tail so i put some water on my hair and then added some baby buttercreme that i keep in my purse and now my hair is soft. man i cant wait until miss jessies has her sale.


----------



## Shay72

Che--I've been looking for a comforter set or bed in a bag for months now.  I'm so dayum picky.  It's gotta be right though.  Every time I walk in my bathroom I smile because I got that right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well La:  Now that you have your JBCO, are you ready to start our "Mini Challenge within a Challenge?"

I will be using it nightly.  I am already on my own Personal MT Challenge. 

I forget who was interested in the mini JBCO Challenge?  You, Me, (I think Rosalindb, mkd, Brownie, Che) I really can't remember who all responded?

Reason asking:  I am under the dryer and I just rubbed some on and thought about it again.


----------



## chebaby

i wanna be in the jbco challenge. i keep forgetting to use it because its not really in my "reggie" but if its a challenge i hope that helps me remember.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well La: Now that you have your JBCO, are you ready to start our "Mini Challenge within a Challenge?"
> 
> I will be using it nightly. I am already on my own Personal MT Challenge.
> 
> I forget who was interested in the mini JBCO Challenge? You, Me, (I think Rosalindb, mkd, Brownie, Che) I really can't remember who all responded?
> 
> Reason asking: I am under the dryer and I just rubbed some on and thought about it again.


 
Yep t i still got a little bit left from what you gave me, ill just add more to the same bottle, i like how i can control it with that. I used some wendsday on my edges and in my dc. And im going to use some tonight in my dc and then tommorrow on my edges and to seal. Im going to try and use it every other day and see how my hair comes along.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well La: Now that you have your JBCO, are you ready to start our "Mini Challenge within a Challenge?"
> 
> I will be using it nightly. I am already on my own Personal MT Challenge.
> 
> I forget who was interested in the mini JBCO Challenge? You, Me, (I think Rosalindb, mkd, Brownie, Che) I really can't remember who all responded?
> 
> Reason asking: I am under the dryer and I just rubbed some on and thought about it again.


 
I have to order some.  I have a bottle of regular castor oil, I like it ok.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i wanna be in the jbco challenge. i keep forgetting to use it because its not really in my "reggie" but if its a challenge i hope that helps me remember.


 
Yep ill try to remember, we talk about so much sometimes i forget stuff. I like the jbco better than my african oil and hibiscus oil. Im glad that i did not get alot. When those are gone i will strictly use jbco as my oil, for prepoos, etc.


----------



## chebaby

i will definately try to remember to add some to my deep conditioner saturday or sunday. im going to twist my hair this weekend with jamaican mango and lime locking gel. i really like the way my twists came out with afroveda cocolatte but i did not like the knots i got. dont know how that happened.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i will definately try to remember to add some to my deep conditioner saturday or sunday. im going to twist my hair this weekend with jamaican mango and lime locking gel. i really like the way my twists came out with afroveda cocolatte but i did not like the knots i got. dont know how that happened.


 
Which gel did you get, the regular or cream, i used the cream for my twist outs when i was transitioning and i like it. It even held my relaxed ends really good. I never thought of trying it as a natural. They are on my it list anyway for changing thier ingredients. Folks always messin with a good thing.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well La:  Now that you have your JBCO, are you ready to start our "Mini Challenge within a Challenge?"
> 
> I will be using it nightly.  I am already on my own Personal MT Challenge.
> 
> I forget who was interested in the mini JBCO Challenge?  You, Me, (I think Rosalindb, mkd, Brownie, Che) I really can't remember who all responded?
> 
> Reason asking:  I am under the dryer and I just rubbed some on and thought about it again.


Not me, I'm not in your mini challenge. Actually I'm not even in the main challenge - why I am all up in this thread erplexed erplexed erplexed

Sorry for crashing the party


----------



## La Colocha

rosalindb said:


> Not me, I'm not in your mini challenge. Actually I'm not even in the main challenge - why I am all up in this thread erplexed erplexed erplexed
> 
> Sorry for crashing the party


 
 We sucked you in. No worries, anyone is welcome wether you join or not.


----------



## mkd

I am DCing with AOWC.  It is going to be a late night for me.  I still have to rinse this out, twist and sit under the dryer for a bit.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I am DCing with AOWC. It is going to be a late night for me. I still have to rinse this out, twist and sit under the dryer for a bit.


 
Im right here with you, i still have my prepoo in. Im only going to wash tonight, then dc overnight.


----------



## chebaby

tonight im going to spray my hair with ojon mist, moisturize with shea amla and then coat with coconut oil.
tomorrow i will coat my hair again with lots of coconut oil and vatika frosting, co wash with AO GPB and then moisturize with giovanni direct, afroveda hibiscus oil, shea butter and wear a wash and go only using burnt sugar pomade to slick back. when i get home and have time to do my hair i will twist my hair using jamaican mango and lime locking butter. i cannot tell yall how good this stuff smells. and its orange lol like an exotic drink.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well La:  Now that you have your JBCO, are you ready to start our "Mini Challenge within a Challenge?"
> 
> I will be using it nightly.  I am already on my own Personal MT Challenge.
> 
> I forget who was interested in the mini JBCO Challenge?  You, Me, (I think Rosalindb, mkd, Brownie, Che) I really can't remember who all responded?
> 
> Reason asking:  I am under the dryer and I just rubbed some on and thought about it again.



I would like to join the mini-challenge. I am using a mixture of JBCO and regular castor oil.


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> I would like to join the mini-challenge. I am using a mixture of JBCO and regular castor oil.


 
Jump right on in.

Im still up yall, alone.


----------



## redecouvert

finally a challenge that i can commit too!! I am in the jbco challenge
I usually mix it to my kbb deep conditioner or the luscious locs
once i finish conditioning my hair, I add some to my hair and let it air dry
it helps with detangling/finger combing
so what are the rules of the challenge


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I am DCing with AOWC. It is going to be a late night for me.* I still have to rinse this out, twist and sit under the dryer for a bit.*


 
Let us Know How Your Twists Came Out this Time mkd!

Hope they came out as Cute As Che's Does!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *Not me, I'm not in your mini challenge*. Actually I'm not even in the main challenge - why I am all up in this thread erplexed erplexed erplexed
> 
> Sorry for crashing the party


 
Sorry....Girl,  I just threw you up in your Challenge  Probably because we were having that lengthy discussion on JBCO.

This is just our mini challenge within a challenge!  If you "know how we do it in here:"  We're pretty much _Challenged to Stick to Our Challenges_!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouverte said:


> finally a challenge that i can commit too!!


 
Girl, We Ain't Commit to Nothin' But Talking Game! 

We all have pretty much Been Buying Like Fien's (sp), But we are Alledegely narrowing down, fine-tuning, and making better purchasing decisions, instead of being all over the place.

But in Our PJ Defense:  We're Trying.  And You Can't Blame a _Girl_ for Trying.

So, we are probably in the same boat with you if the Truff be Told


----------



## Shay72

I will join the JBCO mini challenge so I can use my JBCO up.  I will add it to my cowashes.  I cowash 3x/week.

I'm under the steamer now with Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment.  I dc'd overnight.  Very thick & creamy.  No drippies overnight but a few here & there under the steamer.  We'll see how my hair feels once it dries.  I will attempt to put in twists that I can wear in public today.  

Definitely decided not to purchase from My Honeychild again.  I felt like I was settling because I thought there weren't more options out there.  There are so I'm good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Next Wash Day, I should be using up several things!  YAY!  I should be using up 1 Bottle of Nutrine Garlic Conditioner.  

I have a couple more (so don't have to worry about repurchasing).  I should also use up the last of my Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat (I have another Tube, Thanks Che).  I will mix the last of the Redken with a Corner I have left of AO HSR. 

So, Hopefully, those 3 Bottles/Tubes will be gone.  I'll probably cut those tubes/bottles open and still have one more use.  (That Always seems to happen)  Just when You think You're Finally Done:  1 Mo' 'gin  

I am thinking about returning to Fermodyl 619.  I had been trying out _Apoghee Green Tea & Keratin as a Leave-In._  But next wash-day, will go back to using Fermodyl 619.  (No real reason) Just want to, I guess.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

Waayyyyy O.T.: Have any of you seen Paranormal Activity???


----------



## La Colocha

redecouverte said:


> so what are the rules of the challenge


 
There are really no rules, just use at least 2x a week, all over, mix with something else or if you have a trouble spot, use it on there. There are no update pics, you can just keep track of your progress and let us know how the jbco benefits you. And we go until no one wants to do it anymore.  I will be trying to use it every other day and get the most out of this oil.



Shay72 said:


> I will join the JBCO mini challenge so I can use my JBCO up. I will add it to my cowashes. I cowash 3x/week.
> 
> I'm under the steamer now with Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment. I dc'd overnight. Very thick & creamy. No drippies overnight but a few here & there under the steamer. We'll see how my hair feels once it dries. I will attempt to put in twists that I can wear in public today.
> 
> Definitely decided not to purchase from My Honeychild again. I felt like I was settling because I thought there weren't more options out there. There are so I'm good.


 
Yep shay jump on the train, when your jbco is gone let us know how it benefited you and if you will repurchase. We are still doing the u1b1 i just thought it would be nice to do this since alot of us have some. And you can use regular co also.



Brownie518 said:


> Waayyyyy O.T.: Have any of you seen Paranormal Activity???


 
No ms b i haven't seen it, i think there is a thread in the et forum with mixed reviews.


----------



## La Colocha

Well today im still dcing until later with elucence mbc and jbco. Then im going to braid my hair with tw mist, olive butter and seal with jbco. Im really liking this oil alot.


----------



## Charz

I finally bought something. I got from Lush their Big Tease hair gel. I wanna use it for my twists.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> I finally bought something. I got from Lush their Big Tease hair gel. I wanna use it for my twists.


 
Are you going to do a yt review after you try it?


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Are you going to do a yt review after you try it?




Yup after I get it from the UK. They are having postal strikes. erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Yup after I get it from the UK. They are having postal strikes. erplexed


 
Oh my, i thought that it could be purchased in the us?


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Oh my, i thought that it could be purchased in the us?



From the UK prices are 50% cheaper and shipping is even cheaper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Yup after I get it from* the UK. They are having postal strikes*. erplexed


 
I Hope it Ends B4 December erplexed


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Hope it Ends B4 December erplexed



Lol tryin to get some Anita Grant?


----------



## Charz

Hmph I was reading on the Hairveda Forum that a Black Friday sitewide sale might be too much right now, that it may be limited to specific items.

Bump that.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Hmph I was reading on the Hairveda Forum that a Black Friday sitewide sale might be too much right now, that it may be limited to specific items.
> 
> Bump that.


 
Ive been waiting to hear about that. Im glad i already got the stuff i wanted. I hope it comes before bf because i want to try the hydrasilica on my skin and if i like it. I will be camped out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Hmph I was reading on the Hairveda Forum that a Black Friday sitewide sale might be too much right now, that it may be limited to specific items.
> 
> Bump that.


 
WOW!  What?????erplexed

I Need to Review My List Again! 

Thanks For The Heads-Up Charz!


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> I will attempt to put in twists that I can wear in public today.


Yeah that didn't last long.  I'm airdrying in braids right now.  



Charzboss said:


> Hmph I was reading on the Hairveda Forum that a Black Friday sitewide sale might be too much right now, that it may be limited to specific items.Bump that.


I'm guessing they answered my question in the forum then.  I will go and take a look. I'm purchasing regardless.  I need some stuff. Her prices are really low anyway so I feel I will do alright with or without a sale on everything. I wish they would put out there what they are having a sale on because I could order now and then.  Meaning what I really need now and what's on sale then.

Jessicurl WDT is about to be a big hit.  I loved the way my hair felt when I washed it out. Let's see what happens once it is completely dry.  I love that I can buy this by the gallon too. Oh yeah it absorbed really well into my hair with the steamer too.

I forgot to mention that I finished a bottle of Whipped Baggy Cream earlier this week.  I have a lot of back ups in stock.


----------



## Charz

Shoot if thats the case with Hairveda I will only buy one of everything that is on sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Lol tryin to get some Anita Grant?


 

If I do break down and get some, I don't want the Postal Service Holding Me up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Can Somebody Please Explain to Me, What You ALL Are Talking re: Hairveda?

Or....Post The Link?  

Thanks!

What's Up?


----------



## Charz

^^^

http://www.hairveda.net/apps/topics/show/1595814-black-friday-sale?page=last

The response to a question by our own Shay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just went back into my Cart!  I hope the things I have in it, will be offered on BF!

If not...... (Oh Well).  I'll be disappointed. 

Either will go ahead and purchase (like Shay said) or KIM to the Next Seller.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just went into all my Cyber Space Carts............I am ready.

_*off to re-check the jbco...forgot about that one*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just went into all my Cyber Space Carts............I am ready.
> 
> _**off to re-check the jbco...forgot about that one**_


 
The only place i will order the jbco is crown essentials, if she has a sale. I already checked what the shipping was for how many bottles.

1-$5.00  2-$10  3,4,5-$13

I would not order more than 4 bottles anyway maybe 2 or 3.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> The only place i will order the jbco is crown essentials, if she has a sale. I already checked what the shipping was for how many bottles.
> 
> 1-$5.00 2-$10 3,4,5-$13
> 
> I would not order more than 4 bottles anyway maybe 2 or 3.


 
My Plan is to only get 3!  Then Restock for Spring/Summer

May get it or not whether there is a Sale???? Not Sure??? 

I have about 3/4ths of a Bottle Left and then about 4oz in an Applicator Bottle.


----------



## mkd

can someone post the link for anita grant?
Never mind, I found it.  Her products look amazing.


----------



## mkd

Henna ladies, do you notice your curl pattern loosening?  Somone started a thread on in earlier this week and it scared me a bit.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Henna ladies, do you notice your curl pattern loosening? Somone started a thread on in earlier this week and it scared me a bit.


 
Idk mkd i think charz uses henna.


----------



## La Colocha

As far as using up products i have about 1/2 a bottle of mbc. That should be gone next. Im also thinking of making a hair butter with jbco and jojoba butter, that is my favorite butter to seal with. I don't have a jar big enough to hold the mixture so i will use a plastic glad loc container for that. I will do that later. All my other butters will be used for dc's. Im also not going to use my shea amla butter on my hair anymore, its failing compared to my other stuff and i will continue to use it up on my body. It won't be a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Henna ladies, do you notice your curl pattern loosening? Somone started a thread on in earlier this week and it scared me a bit.


 
I haven't noticed anything like that. (Although, I'm Relaxed). And I've been Hendigo-ing almost a year.  Since about March/April.

It definitely makes your Hair healthier, stronger, shiner and it's such a great alternative to Bottled Color. Although, time consuming.

It's Permanent tho', so please be aware.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Next Wash Day will be really good for me, as far as using stuff up.  It will encourage me to keep going when I see those 'hanger-on-ers' _finally discarded_.  I am close to using up my Macadamia Butter.  

TNS is a Good Company, So I am sure I'll keep them around.  Won't replace any butters until maybe Next Fall.  With My Qhemet, I am looking for that to see me through Winter. 

So, I'm excited.  I can't really say I've reached my Goal of really Streamlining things, but I have given a TON of Product Away, Using things up, and really trying to be more consciencious about what I purchase.  So, I feel the next 6 weeks or so should be positive.  

But, I may use up more stuff by 12-31 than I am currently anticipating.

Imma Just KIM.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> As far as using up products i have about 1/2 a bottle of mbc. That should be gone next. Im also thinking of making a hair butter with jbco and jojoba butter, that is my favorite butter to seal with. I don't have a jar big enough to hold the mixture so i will use a plastic glad loc container for that. I will do that later. All my other butters will be used for dc's. Im also not going to use my *shea amla* butter on my hair anymore, its failing compared to my other stuff and i will continue to use it up on my body. It won't be a repurchase.


 
La, who makes the shea amla butter or is it your mixture?

My twist out came out just ok.  It feels amazingly soft.  But the style is just .  Its not like I won't leave the house with it but it isn't super fly either.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Next Wash Day will be really good for me, as far as using stuff up. It will encourage me to keep going when I see those 'hanger-on-ers' _finally discarded_. I am close to using up my Macadamia Butter.
> 
> TNS is a Good Company, So I am sure I'll keep them around. Won't replace any butters until maybe Next Fall. With My Qhemet, I am looking for that to see me through Winter.
> 
> So, I'm excited. I can't really say I've reached my Goal of really Streamlining things, but I have given a TON of Product Away, Using things up, and really trying to be more consciencious about what I purchase. So, I feel the next 6 weeks or so should be positive.
> 
> But, I may use up more stuff by 12-31 than I am currently anticipating.
> 
> Imma Just KIM.


 
Good job t, i will be close to steamlining if i don't try anything else. Something is always better than the next thing. But im getting better though, when i bought my bottle of jbco, that is the only thing went there to get and i got it. I wasn't even tempted to buy some of the other products even though they look good. That is an acomplishment for me.


----------



## Shay72

mkd--I hear naturals talking about henna loosening their curl pattern and that's why some mix their henna with amla to combat that.

T--In the past Hairveda would have a special site for sales.  She no longer does that.  So on BF everything will be available.  Everything may not be on sale.


----------



## mkd

Thanks Shay.  I do see a lot of naturals saying that and I guess there is no way to know if it will do that to you  until you try.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> La, who makes the shea amla butter or is it your mixture?
> 
> My twist out came out just ok. It feels amazingly soft. But the style is just . Its not like I won't leave the house with it but it isn't super fly either.


 
Afroveda makes it www.afroveda.com it is a good butter but its like my simpler butters are overshadowing it. I can do without it.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Afroveda makes it www.afroveda.com it is a good butter but its like my simpler butters are overshadowing it. I can do without it.


 I thought that you may have been referring to the afroveda one.  I am kind of in the same boat in that I think my butter mixture works just as well as anyone else's so I am not really pressed to buy any.  I guess I will just by conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> La, who makes the shea amla butter or is it your mixture?
> 
> *My twist out came out just ok. It feels amazingly soft. But the style is just . Its not like I won't leave the house with it but it isn't super fly either.*


 
Girl, You sound alot like me and "Self-Relaxing" 

All we can do mkd is to Keep Practicing.......erplexed

I Just wish I could master that! 

I'd be set.

Afroveda = Shea Amla Butter


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You sound alot like me and "Self-Relaxing"
> 
> All we can do mkd is to Keep Practicing.......erplexed
> 
> I Just wish I could master that!
> 
> I'd be set.
> 
> Afroveda = Shea Amla Butter


 
You're right T.  I am just going to keep trying a few times a week until I get it right.  I do like it better than wash n gos.  I don't like going  to bed with my hair wet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *mkd--I hear naturals talking about henna loosening their curl pattern and that's why some mix their henna with amla to combat that.*
> 
> *T--In the past Hairveda would have a special site for sales. She no longer does that. So on BF everything will be available. Everything may not be on sale.*


 
1st Bolded:  That what I thought.  More Naturals talk about this affecting them.  I've never noticed.  I will also add a Splash of Amla or whatever I have available (for no particular reason...when I think of it).

2nd Bolded: Thanks Shay.  I know you are a _Loyal Stans_!  So, You'd Know.
More than Likely, I will purchase what I want anyway  And Settle in for the Wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I don't like going to bed with my hair wet.*


 
Girl.................. You already KNOW @Bolded

Yeah, mkd.....we just got to keep practicing.  

Unfortunately, I was/am _playing_ with 2 Dangerous things i.e. *Chemicals & Heat* with 450 Degree Plates.

At least, I eliminated 'practicing' with the Heat.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I thought that you may have been referring to the afroveda one. I am kind of in the same boat in that I think my butter mixture works just as well as anyone else's so I am not really pressed to buy any. I guess I will just by conditioners.


 
What do you add to your mix?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.................. You already KNOW @Bolded
> 
> Yeah, mkd.....we just got to keep practicing.
> 
> Unfortunately, I was/am _playing_ with 2 Dangerous things i.e. *Chemicals & Heat* with 450 Degree Plates.
> 
> At least, I eliminated 'practicing' with the Heat.


Yeah, I am like you, I can't DC overnight. I tried it once and not only was hair mushy but it felt gross and every time I moved, I just felt wet stuff.


----------



## mkd

La, I use shea and avocado butter and whip them with coconut oil, olive oil and pumpkin seed oil that I am trying to use up.  It seems to keep my hair very moisturized so I can't really see buying premade butters.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> La, I use shea and avocado butter and whip them with coconut oil, olive oil and pumpkin seed oil that I am trying to use up. It seems to keep my hair very moisturized so I can't really see buying premade butters.


 
That sounds like a good mix and cheaper in the long run. Do you use it for your skin also in the winter? Dh wants me to mix something for him but he is picky as heck. Ill be in the kitchen all day.


----------



## mkd

Yep, I use it on my hair and skin.  Its a lot cheaper to me to make it myself.

I did just try the qemet burdock root and butter cream on my edges and I like it.  I am going to finish the sample Pana gave me and if I like it, I am going to buy a jar.  I probably won't do black friday because I can buy it locally and it will probably end up being the same since I wont have to pay shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I did just try the qemet burdock root and butter cream on my edges and I like it. I am going to finish the sample Pana gave me and if I like it, I am going to buy a jar. I probably won't do black friday because I can buy it locally and it will probably end up being the same since I wont have to pay shipping.


 
You know they have those 2 oz Samples as well. 

Does your local store carry Samples too?


----------



## mkd

I am not sure T.  I will call and see.  I am about to use it on my DD's hair.  If I like it on hers, I will get the  big jar since we will both use it.


----------



## La Colocha

Ladies i did my hair butter mix, jojoba butter and jbco and well i made a hair cream. Its looser like a cream, i did not add alot of jbco to it but jojoba butter is lighter than i thought. I mixed 8oz of jojoba butter to about 3 tablespoons of jbco. I set it in the fridge and will let it set for a few hours to see if it solidifies, if not ill need to be looking for a bottle to hold my cream in.


----------



## Brownie518

I have already ordered what I need from Hairveda. Still haven't gotten my shipping notice but anyway...If the CoCasta is on sale BF, I'll get some. Maybe more soap if I get to try it before then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I have already ordered what I need from Hairveda.* Still haven't gotten my shipping notice but anyway...*If the CoCasta is on sale BF, I'll get some. *Maybe more soap if I get to try it before then.


 
Good For You Girl.  I have Cocosta in my Cart so, I hope it's on Sale.

Yo B!  Have you used up anything lately?  OR Almost Used Up?  

You're always really good at that.


----------



## Shay72

Not Brownie but I know she reported finishing 1-2 items in the past few days.  I keep an eye on her because it seems we finish things really close to on another.

I just finished a jar of Karess Krafter's Hemp Hairdressing.  I would say I have a back up but I had to toss it.  It had quite a few white dots on the surface and it didn't smell right .  Not a repurchase. I may purchase some hemp butter at some point from TNS though.


----------



## redecouvert

oh no..you didn't like it...I loove karess krafters hemp hairdressing. You can also use it as a body butter or swap with me...at least you tried...did you get unscented or scented? mine was unscented because she uses citrus oils to scent it


----------



## La Colocha

redecouverte said:


> oh no..you didn't like it...I loove karess krafters hemp hairdressing. You can also use it as a body butter or swap with me...at least you tried...did you get unscented or scented? mine was unscented because she uses citrus oils to scent it


 
I think it started to go bad on her.


----------



## Shay72

redecouverte said:


> oh no..you didn't like it...I loove karess krafters hemp hairdressing. You can also use it as a body butter or swap with me...at least you tried...did you get unscented or scented? mine was unscented because she uses citrus oils to scent it


. 
I did/do like it but I am seriously trying to cut down on vendors I order from.  I had scented. I'm trying to get it down to 2 hands or less .



La Colocha said:


> I think it started to go bad on her.


It did.


----------



## La Colocha

La Colocha said:


> Ladies i did my hair butter mix, jojoba butter and jbco and well i made a hair cream. Its looser like a cream, i did not add alot of jbco to it but jojoba butter is lighter than i thought. I mixed 8oz of jojoba butter to about 3 tablespoons of jbco. I set it in the fridge and will let it set for a few hours to see if it solidifies, if not ill need to be looking for a bottle to hold my cream in.


 
Well my mix is getting solid and i will wait a few more hours to use it. Its turning out ok after all. It will be a creamy butter.


----------



## Shay72

^^Good for you !


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> .
> I did/do like it but I am seriously trying to cut down on vendors I order from. I had scented. I'm trying to get it down to 2 hands or less .
> 
> 
> It did.


 
Do you think it was the shelf life? And are your hands wet when you use your products? I try to keep my hands dry when using natural products in jars, especially if they have no preservatives.


----------



## mkd

La, a hair cream sounds nice.  

So, I really think I am liking the burdock root and butter cream.  I am pretty sure I am going to buy the big jar.  Pana gave me a full 2 oz pretty much.

What is the BF discount for qhemet going to be?


----------



## Charz

^ Ill bump the thread for you.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Do you think it was the shelf life? And are your hands wet when you use your products? I try to keep my hands dry when using natural products in jars, especially if they have no preservatives.


It was brand new, never opened.  I will keep the dry hands in mind for the future though.



mkd said:


> La, a hair cream sounds nice.
> 
> So, I really think I am liking the burdock root and butter cream. I am pretty sure I am going to buy the big jar. Pana gave me a full 2 oz pretty much.
> 
> What is the BF discount for qhemet going to be?


20% off


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> It was brand new, never opened. I will keep the dry hands in mind for the future though.


 
You should email her and let her know, it should not have gone bad at all, it wasn't even exposed to air. Unless it was way past the shelf life. And even then ive had product past shelf life that haven't went bad.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> You should email her and let her know, it should not have gone bad at all, it wasn't even exposed to air. Unless it was way past the shelf life. And even then ive had product past shelf life that haven't went bad.


 
Honestly.....I don't even care.  Less that I have to use up now.


----------



## La Colocha

I rinsed my dc and im going to wait to braid my hair. I just put a cap over my wet hair. Im a little worried about my butter, i had it in the fridge and now it has fog on the container and when it clears i know that there will be a little water inside. I wiped around the edges with a paper towel so hopefully it won't go bad soon. Its all solid now so i will use it when i get the energy to braid.


----------



## Aggie

Sorry I have not checked in for a while. I have used up a few things. 

I finished off a box of brahmi powder, shikakai powder, heenara henna, a bottle of castor oil, and a bottle of BWC Moisture Plus Conditioner. That's all I can remember for now.

ETA: the bottle of BWC Moisture conditioner is not a repurchase. I have 2 boxes of shikakai, 4 brahmis, 2 bottles of castor oils left. The only repurchase here is the castor oil so far.


----------



## redecouvert

I am sorry Shay. I was also going to suggest that you email her because it shouldn't have happened. But I also understand your stance..oh well..I am also narrowing down my staples...
LaColocha, that butter sounds sooo yummy..... how often do you use it?


----------



## La Colocha

Aggie said:


> Sorry I have not checked in for a while. I have used up a few things.
> 
> I finished off a box of brahmi powder, shikakai powder, heenara henna, a bottle of castor oil, and a bottle of BWC Moisture Plus Conditioner. That's all I can remember for now.


 
That's ok ms aggie, its good to see you, and keep up the good work.



redecouverte said:


> I am sorry Shay. I was also going to suggest that you email her because it shouldn't have happened. But I also understand your stance..oh well..I am also narrowing down my staples...
> LaColocha, that butter sounds sooo yummy..... how often do you use it?


 
I just made it tonight, and i used it on half of my hair already, im braiding my hair for the night and i took a break. I love jojoba butter and jbco so i decided to mix them together. Ill see how my hair feels in the morning.

Oh and i will use it every night to seal my hair, unless i don't need to.


----------



## Shay72

Final verdict for Jessicurl WDT--it's a keeper.  I will buy a gallon.  So my dc's will be Sitrinillah, AOHSR, and Jessicurl.  For me to feel like I have everything I need I would love to have a reconstructor and another protein dc.


----------



## Shay72

Oops I forgot I will be using AOGPB as a protein dc. As for the reconstructor I will go back to the Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor and then try the Giovanni Magnetic Reconstructor.  If I like the magnetic one than I can alternate between the two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Final verdict for Jessicurl WDT--it's a keeper*. I will buy a gallon.


 
Shay:  I think I will try this one (based on your recommendation) I have a 15% discount from Curlmart. 

What do you like in particular about it?


----------



## panamoni

Hi Ladies, Off to Bermuda for a week (for work) so I may not get to post much.  Have a nice week!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay: I think I will try this one (based on your recommendation) I have a 15% discount from Curlmart.
> 
> What do you like in particular about it?


 
The ingredients, it's thick, creamy, and it left my hair soft. I got mine from Honeyfig so it was unscented.  I hear the Island Fantasy scent is pretty good. I also liked that I have seen transitioners and naturals use it.


----------



## La Colocha

panamoni said:


> Hi Ladies, Off to Bermuda for a week (for work) so I may not get to post much. Have a nice week!


 
Have a safe trip and when work is done have some fun, enjoy your experience.



Shay72 said:


> Final verdict for Jessicurl WDT--it's a keeper. I will buy a gallon. So my dc's will be Sitrinillah, AOHSR, and Jessicurl. For me to feel like I have everything I need I would love to have a reconstructor and another protein dc.


 
Im glad you like it shay on the jessicurl site she has $5.00 flat rate shipping. I have to go and see when the date ends, i got the email yesterday. So no matter what you order its $5.00 flat rate.

Eta:  http://jessicurl.com/  its on the site and its going until november 18th wendsday 8pm pacific time. So no matter what you order its $5.00 shipping.


----------



## La Colocha

My butter turned out great for my hair. I get the best of both worlds. It got loose again but that's ok. It works for me. I may get a small bottle of lavendar jbco to see how i like that. I think with the smell of lavendar it would be great in mixes and lavendar has alot of benefits. Tonight im going to use my tw mist and my hair butter to moisturize. I think the coffee butter is helping to tame shedding and with me keeping in my chebaby braids all week detangling is so easy. Im going to keep this reggi as long as my hair is accepting it. I love doing my hair and using my products. I hope that i can keep my hair healthy because with health comes length. With the addition of jbco my stash is complete, i have staples in every area. Going into 2010 will be the things i have.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone.
i dont feel well but im still gonna do my hair. i need to do a really good protein treat because its been like 2 weeks. i cowashed with gpb yesterday but i need something stronger so im gonna pre poo with AO blue green algea, shampoo with wen and deep condition with giovanni nutrafix. i wont be using the jamaican mango and lime because the texture is nasty and goopy si i will twist with hevy cream and honey balm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey everyone.
> *i dont feel well* but im still gonna do my hair.


 
Awww....Take it Easy and Feel Better Soon!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I love doing my hair and using my products. *I hope that i can keep my hair healthy because with health comes length.


 
I Do Too. 

But it Never "Looks" Nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *The ingredients, it's thick, creamy, and it left my hair soft.* I got mine from Honeyfig so it was unscented. I hear the Island Fantasy scent is pretty good. I also liked that I have seen transitioners and naturals use it.


 
Thanks Shay! They have it for $12.75 @ Curlmart, Plus my 15% Discount, so I may get it.

I _*HEART*_ Thick & Creamy!


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> hey everyone.
> i dont feel well but im still gonna do my hair. i need to do a really good protein treat because its been like 2 weeks. i cowashed with gpb yesterday but i need something stronger so im gonna pre poo with AO blue green algea, shampoo with wen and deep condition with giovanni nutrafix. i wont be using the jamaican mango and lime because the texture is nasty and goopy si i will twist with hevy cream and honey balm.


 
I hope you feel better, hun do you have a cold?  I get sick on and off, try to get plenty of liquids especially oj, the vitamin c really helps. And keep up on your vitamins. Its going around everywhere.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Do Too.
> 
> But it Never "Looks" Nice!


 
Aww mama im sure it looks nice. Keep practicing to get it the way the you want it. I know you say bb likes it and i know men don't usually say anything unless it looks good. You keep doing what your doing and it will get better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Aww mama im sure it looks nice. *Keep practicing to get it the way the you want it. *I know you say bb likes it and i know men don't usually say anything unless it looks good. You keep doing what your doing and it will get better.


 
Girl, all I can Do is keep practicing...........  You're right, it's all Skill based.  

I just Suck at Doing my Hair.

It Certainly ISN'T For _"Lack of Products"_ is it?

_Thanks Girl, for the Encouragement._


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> I finally bought something. I got from Lush their Big Tease hair gel. I wanna use it for my twists.


 girl i was all up in the lush store yesterday. you are right, it smelled ten times better than i remember


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I hope you feel better, hun do you have a cold? I get sick on and off, try to get plenty of liquids especially oj, the vitamin c really helps. And keep up on your vitamins. Its going around everywhere.


 thanx T and La.
no its not a cold. i just feel nausious(i know i misspelled that lol). like i ate something bad. but you re right about something going around. everyone at my job was sick last week but i noticed everyone that was sick always hang out in a room together so they are always in close range with each other.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> thanx T and La.
> no its not a cold. i just feel nausious(i know i misspelled that lol). like i ate something bad. but you re right about something going around. everyone at my job was sick last week but i noticed everyone that was sick always hang out in a room together so they are always in close range with each other.


 
Ive been having that every few days and sometimes i feel ready to faint. I think its our bodies trying to fight off the sickness. Even if you don't feel like eating, eat something light, that helps. Dh is having the same problems, we switch on and off. Get some rest and take care of yourself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm already working out my Regi for Next Week's Wash Day. 

Still looking to use up 1 or 2 things.  Well.....more like 2-3


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm already working out my Regi for Next Week's Wash Day.
> 
> Still looking to use up 1 or 2 things. Well.....more like 2-3


 
Im doing mine too, Do you remember when we clarified? I think 2 weeks ago, i know i can use either or elucence shampoo because neither is stripping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Im doing mine too, Do you remember when we clarified? I think 2 weeks ago, i know i can use either or elucence shampoo because neither is stripping.


 
Yep!  It was 2 Weeks Ago, because I thought about doing it again this upcoming week.  

Not sure if I will tho'.  I have my Elucence Clarifying 'Poo now too.

But I will use up my Avalon Organics Lemon, Shea & Babbasu First (since it's open) and I also have Aubrey Organics Green Tea Clarifier Open as well.  So they will be used before I open anything else.

I won't have to repurchase any Clarifying Shampoo for a long time.erplexed  

I still have Abba Molasses Clarifying Shampoo (as well) that I haven't Opened yet.  And an AG Fast Food One too (I think).

But I really did love how the Product Performed, when we Clarified.  So, Maybe once a month would be a do-able schedule (for me) to Clarify.

I did it bi-weekly this summer when I was using all that Gel & Serum.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> my stash is complete, i have staples in every area. Going into 2010 will be the things i have.


 
This will be the case for me too. I just ordered Giovanni's Nutrafix and I ordered the Magnetic Reconstructoring condish too to give it a try.  I also found out while ordering from Vitacost that they have the Shikai everyday Condish that I like.  So if Safeway doesn't have it I can order from them.  

I've finally decided that when I cut back to 2x/wk in January that my days will be Sunday & Wednesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay & LaColocha

Proud of You Both!  You Worked Hard to get Your Things together.  Tried, Tested, Eliminated and Came Up with What's Going to work for you.  

That is Commendable.

Good Job!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay & LaColocha
> 
> Proud of You Both! You Worked Hard to get Your Things together. Tried, Tested, Eliminated and Came Up with What's Going to work for you.
> 
> That is Commendable.
> 
> Good Job!


 
Thank you *takes a bow*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Thank you *takes a bow*


 
All Joking Aside, That was not easy! 

And it took some Dedication & Determination for Both of You

_*really*_


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> girl i was all up in the lush store yesterday. you are right, it smelled ten times better than i remember



Girllllll I know!!!! It used to smell horrible to me!

_What did you get?_ I need to know.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> All Joking Aside, That was not easy!
> 
> And it took some Dedication & Determination for Both of You
> 
> _*really*_


 
No its not easy and its expensive but worth it. I really hope this is the end. Other than the lavendar jbco which is technically still jbco. Im about settled. I wish i knew what the black friday sales where so i can plan. I hate waiting. Like i said in the jbco thread i did email sams so hopefully i can get an answer on that. because if there isn't a sale there i might as well get mine before the holiday. Other than that i don't need or want anything else.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies. i feel better now. i ate some bar b que chips, not exactly chicken noodle soup but im spoild and my mom and dad wont fix me nothing to eat so i wont, until i send my big bro to the carry out lmao. he dont know yet.

anyway im pre pooing now with AO BGA and i love the way it went on. but that little 4oz jar is so darn pricey and i only got 2 uses from it. i finished the jar. i used it once when i was transitioning and this is the first time im using it since then. i dont know if i will repurchase since whole foods dont sale it and i have to get it on line so.....well see.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> hey ladies. i feel better now. i ate some bar b que chips, not exactly chicken noodle soup but im spoild and my mom and dad wont fix me nothing to eat so i wont, until i send my big bro to the carry out lmao. he dont know yet.
> 
> anyway im pre pooing now with AO BGA and i love the way it went on. but that little 4oz jar is so darn pricey and i only got 2 uses from it. i finished the jar. i used it once when i was transitioning and this is the first time im using it since then. i dont know if i will repurchase since whole foods dont sale it and i have to get it on line so.....well see.


 
Glad your feeling better che. And good job on using up your stuff.


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Girllllll I know!!!! It used to smell horrible to me!
> 
> _What did you get?_ I need to know.


 not much, i got a huge chunk of honey i washed the kids, angels delight soap and a lotion bar. cant remember the name but it smells like white chocolate
there is so much more i want but i wont go back for another 2 weeks. i want to see how these work on my skin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Has anybody else use that Apala (Free Sample) Stuff yet other than Shay?  

Brownie said she used the Oil and she really liked it and Pre-Poo'd with the Restorative Treatment.

Has anyone else tried it yet?  I looked at it Friday, but reached for the GBP.


----------



## Aggie

I did a heenara henna gloss treatment earlier today and it was so soft, possibly because of all the no-cone conditioner I added to it. 

I DC'ed with some Jason Naturals Sea Kelp Conditioner mixed with coconut oil and a tiny drop of Alterna Enzyme Therapy Hemp Repair conditioner and is about to wash it out right now. 

I used up half a bottle of v05 Tea Therapy Nourishing Conditioner and a bottle of v05 Moisture Milks Passion Fruit Smoothie washing the henna out of my hair.

I also finished up the bottle of Jason Naturals sea Kelp conditioner that I DC'ed with today.

ETA: The Jason Naturals Sea Kelp con is a repurchase but I do have one back-up bottle left.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Has anybody else use that Apala (Free Sample) Stuff yet other than Shay?
> 
> Brownie said she used the Oil and she really liked it and Pre-Poo'd with the Restorative Treatment.
> 
> Has anyone else tried it yet?  I looked at it Friday, but reached for the GBP.




I have not used mine yet. I might when I wash on Wednesday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I have not used mine yet.* I might when I wash on Wednesday!*


 
Thanks Charz. 

Please let me know what you think.  Have You decided 'how' you're going to use it?  

Following the Directions, I presume?


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Charz.
> 
> Please let me know what you think.  Have You decided 'how' you're going to use it?
> 
> Following the Directions, I presume?




It has directions? Man lemme go look at it .


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Do Too.
> 
> But it Never "Looks" Nice!


Mine either, its very frustrating


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> It has directions? Man lemme go look at it .


 
Yeah..... 

It came with a Sheet of Instructions inside the Package?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Mine either, *its very frustrating*


 
It Really Is mkd! 

We'll Just have to keep practicing.

I feel like I am doing/using all the right things, the end results just end up looking likeerplexed


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> It Really Is mkd!
> 
> We'll Just have to keep practicing.
> 
> I feel like I am doing/using all the right things, the end results just end up looking likeerplexed


 Girl yes, it has me wanting to cut my hair off into a bob and head back to the salon every 2 weeks but I know my hair is much healthier, our styling has to get better right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Girl yes, it has me wanting to cut my hair off into a bob and *head back to the salon *every 2 weeks *but I know my hair is much healthier*, our styling has to get better right?


 
Girl, today those were my exact same thoughts! 

It's kinda Depressing. 

I was thinking:  Well.....maybe I could have somebody just do my relaxers.  But that's what got me here in the first place! 

And it is Something I Must Do, For Me.  Learn How to Do My Own Hair. 

I will feel defeated if not.

I plan to wig it after the first of the year until Spring, so maybe by the time I take it off in the Spring, my views will have changed. 

I am terrified to enter the Salon.  (Any Salon) at this Point.  So, Imma just KIM and Pray for the Best.

Glad I am not alone.  We'll get there Girl.


----------



## rosalindb

chebaby said:


> hey ladies. i feel better now. i ate some bar b que chips, not exactly chicken noodle soup but im spoild and my mom and dad wont fix me nothing to eat so i wont, until i send my big bro to the carry out lmao. he dont know yet.
> 
> anyway im pre pooing now with* AO BGA *and i love the way it went on. but that little 4oz jar is so darn pricey and i only got 2 uses from it. i finished the jar. i used it once when i was transitioning and this is the first time im using it since then. i dont know if i will repurchase since whole foods dont sale it and i have to get it on line so.....well see.



I love the BGA Hair Rescue Mask and  thought I would only get 2 uses out of the jar but I will get 3. The night before I shampoo I always oil my hair with organic virgin coconut oil so it gets an overnight treatment and I then do my prepoo treatments the following day. As my hair is already saturated with VCO, it helps me spread the BGA further as I only use it very sparingly. I was advised to concentrate it more on my scalp and I just add a thin layer to my hair.

I only plan to use this every 6 months as my hardcore protein treatment so that way it will last me a while. I used it in April and October so plan to use it again next April when I will finish this jar. I still have another jar so that will last me for ages. I have to order this from the US so will probably always order 2 jars at a time when I restock on my AO White Camellia conditioner.


----------



## La Colocha

Chicoro's hair is just beautiful, if i could get my colochas to grow like that yall couldn't tell me nothing. Out of everything i have gotten in this hair care journey i haven't gotten her book yet. I gotta have it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Chicoro's hair is just beautiful, *if i could get my colochas to grow like that yall couldn't tell me nothing.*


 
 Chile.......We Can't Tell You Nuthin' Now!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile.......We Can't Tell You Nuthin' Now!


 
Girl hush Im going to stop being lazy and go to barnes and nobles, there are a few haircare books that i want and a hairbraiding book.


----------



## Americka

I have _*FINALLY*_ used up my jar of Profective Temple Defense Leave in. It is not a re-purchase because I cannot stand the scent, it is too heavy for a leave in/moisturizer, and it didn't do anything special for my hair. I'll stick to my NTM as a leave in and castor oil on my hairline!


ETA: Also used up JASON Biotin conditioner (definite repurchase) and Afroveda Ashlii Amala DC (will not be purchased)


----------



## Aggie

mkd said:


> Mine either, its very frustrating


 

Your hair is gorgeous mkd. Very pretty color and nice soft and strong looking texture too.


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> I have _*FINALLY*_ used up my jar of Profective Temple Defense Leave in. It is not a re-purchase because I cannot stand the scent, it is too heavy for a leave in/moisturizer, and it didn't do anything special for my hair. I'll stick to my NTM as a leave in and castor oil on my hairline!


 
Keep up the good work americka.


----------



## Aggie

La Colocha said:


> Girl hush Im going to stop being lazy and go to barnes and nobles, there are a few haircare books that i want and a hairbraiding book.


Girl I need a couple more hair and herbal books myself. I need to go check out amazon right now.


----------



## mkd

Aggie said:


> Your hair is gorgeous mkd. Very pretty color and nice soft and strong looking texture too.


 
Thanks Aggie. 

I need a hair braiding book.  I am determined to learn.  I love to see little girls with  braids and I want to braid my DD's hair.  

I used up a banana brulee washing my DDs hair tonight.  I have a back up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Thanks Aggie.
> 
> *I need a hair braiding book. I am determined to learn. I love to see little girls with braids and I want to braid my DD's hair.*
> 
> I used up a banana brulee washing my DDs hair tonight. I have a back up.


 
mkd, you sound like me!  When My 5 y.o. Little Niece use to come over and spend the night, (if it got messed up) she had to end up doing her own hair in the a.m.

I couldn't even figure out how to put the little ballies on the ends.  She is MBL with fine like 2a hair and her Mom would have it looking really cute, but it would all come a loose at night and I couldn't do anything, the next day but brush it and put it in a pony.

I guess I shoulda' put a satin cap or something on it. 

_*if i woulda' had kids, they woulda' had to be boyz*_


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> _*if i woulda' had kids, they woulda' had to be boyz*_



Boys are "easier", but my two really despise getting haircuts.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd, you sound like me! When My 5 y.o. Little Niece use to come over and spend the night, (if it got messed up) she had to end up doing her own hair in the a.m.
> 
> I couldn't even figure out how to put the little ballies on the ends. She is MBL with fine like 2a hair and her Mom would have it looking really cute, but it would all come a loose at night and I couldn't do anything, the next day but brush it and put it in a pony.
> 
> I guess I shoulda' put a satin cap or something on it.
> 
> _*if i woulda' had kids, they woulda' had to be boyz*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


>


 
She would be looking at me in the a.m. like:erplexed  

When I would hand her, her little ballies.........and a Brush.  She did a much better job than I ever could.

Her mother works 3rd shift, so she had to help her Dad get it together


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> It has directions? Man lemme go look at it .


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah.....
> 
> It came with a Sheet of Instructions inside the Package?


Char sounds like me.  I don't even remember the sheet of instructions.  I must have thrown them away without even thinking about it .



La Colocha said:


> Girl hush Im going to stop being lazy and go to barnes and nobles, there are a few haircare books that i want and a hairbraiding book.


Yeah I have 3 haircare books and still haven't finished the first, Chicoro's book.  The other ones I have are "Going Natural" and "Thank God, I'm Natural".


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Yeah I have 3 haircare books and still haven't finished the first, Chicoro's book. The other ones I have are "Going Natural" and "Thank God, I'm Natural".


 
These are the other 2 that i want, i forgot i had nahjafaces book from you tube, it has all kinds of recepies from motown girl etc.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> These are the other 2 that i want, i forgot i had nahjafaces book from you tube, it has all kinds of recepies from motown girl etc.


 
I saw someone talking about that in a youtube video recently.  How do you get that book?  Where can I order it?


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I saw someone talking about that in a youtube video recently. How do you get that book? Where can I order it?


 
I bought a copy then downloaded it and copied it with my printer. It was cheaper for me that way. I put the pages in a binder, let me go find out. That was about a year ago.


----------



## La Colocha

La Colocha said:


> I bought a copy then downloaded it and copied it with my printer. It was cheaper for me that way. I put the pages in a binder, let me go find out. That was about a year ago.


 
Its called mixed up by ayesha fleary and here is the site i bought it on

http://stores.lulu.com/store.php?fAcctID=1037826

Now i must warn you i did not get the actual hard copy, i bought a pdf i think print, then printed it out. I have no idea how the cs is so just becareful. I would hate to recommend a place and something go wrong. But getting this copy i had no problem with my cc.


----------



## chebaby

i just got through twisting my hair with qhemet heavy cream and olive and honey hydrating balm and my hair is soooooo soft. but my hair was soft before i started twisting because i put jbco on my wet hair before i wrapped my hair in my micro fiber towel for 15 minutes. my hair feels and looks beautiful.
ok so now i see and understand the hype about qhemet. at first i just thought it was ok but now i see both these products will be staples. im glad they are sold locally.


----------



## chebaby

oh and the AO BGA WILL be a repurchase. when i say my hair was thick and  bouncy afterwards, i cant even really put the words together. my hair has never been so thick before so im soooo happy. oh and i didnt use wen i used the knock off, hair one olive oil. that stuff is just as good as wen IMO.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i just got through twisting my hair with qhemet heavy cream and olive and honey hydrating balm and my hair is soooooo soft. but my hair was soft before i started twisting because i put jbco on my wet hair before i wrapped my hair in my micro fiber towel for 15 minutes. my hair feels and looks beautiful.
> ok so now i see and understand the hype about qhemet. at first i just thought it was ok but now i see both these products will be staples. im glad they are sold locally.


 
Im glad that you like the products, i couldn't get qhemet to work for the life of me. I hope she makes some new products. I will say that the heavy cream makes a good dc.


----------



## chebaby

i used the heavy cream once as an overnight baggy and my hair was so soft in the morning. when i first used qhemet i couldnt get it to work for me either but then again i was relaxed and it didnt do much for me. when i went natural i didnt understand the brbc was a leave in. i kept using it on dry hair and it did nothing so now i want to purchase it during the sale to see if my wet hair loves it.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i used the heavy cream once as an overnight baggy and my hair was so soft in the morning. when i first used qhemet i couldnt get it to work for me either but then again i was relaxed and it didnt do much for me. when i went natural i didnt understand the brbc was a leave in. i kept using it on dry hair and it did nothing so now i want to purchase it during the sale to see if my wet hair loves it.


 
I had a jar of heavy cream for 8 months and it was barely used. It saved me from protein overload many times when i was experimenting with different products. I tried the brbc on wet, dry, half wet, damphair and nothing. You make me want a jar of heavy cream to mix with my butter dc. .


----------



## Shay72

I've heard of people using AOHC as a dc.  Hhmm...I've also heard of people doing the mix of AOHC and HHB.  Matter of fact I think Char suggested I do this when I was trying to decide on what to buy during that last Qhemet sale. Burdock root is a leave in? I learn something new on here everyday.


----------



## chebaby

i think from the sale im gonna get the brbc, the soft hold gel nd thats it. i want the amla pomade but i dont know.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i just got through twisting my hair with qhemet heavy cream and olive and honey hydrating balm and my hair is soooooo soft. but my hair was soft before i started twisting because i put jbco on my wet hair before i wrapped my hair in my micro fiber towel for 15 minutes. my hair feels and looks beautiful.
> ok so now i see and understand the hype about qhemet. at first i just thought it was ok but now i see both these products will be staples. im glad they are sold locally.


Che, I have been thinking all night about what qhemet products I want to buy.  I am really digging the brbc.  I have only used it on dry hair so I guess I need to try wet.  They sell it locally here too and I want to go get some today at lunch.  I just don't know what I want.  It doesn't make sense for me to wait for the BF sale because the shipping is going to negate any discount.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, today im going to use tw mist and my butter mixture, i love the mixture but i need a bottle for it because its creamy. So ill go to hobby lobby later and pick up a few. Hopefully ill use up something before the end of the month. My mixture may last through january, if not i will order a large jojoba butter in the future. Everyone keep up the good work.


----------



## mkd

I called the store here that sells qhemet and they are out of the brbc.  She said they get shipments every week but I bet its always out of stock.erplexed.  I should probably just order on BF.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> i think from the sale im gonna get the brbc, the soft hold gel nd thats it. i want the amla pomade but i dont know.


 
Che don't get the amla pomade. It's not worth it.

I am getting the Gel, Spritz and BRBC.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I called the store here that sells qhemet and they are out of the brbc. She said they get shipments every week but I bet its always out of stock.erplexed. I should probably just order on BF.


 
You could leave her your name and # and have her call you when the order comes in. If its not in by thanksgiving week then you'll know. Also the online store has been closed since the 4th, yeah i looked. Hopefully she got the order in before then unless its set up different with stores. It doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Che don't get the amla pomade. It's not worth it.
> 
> I am getting the Gel, Spritz and BRBC.


 
You didn't like it? I liked it on my scalp but not on my actual hair.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> You could leave her your name and # and have her call you when the order comes in. If its not in by thanksgiving week then you'll know. Also the online store has been closed since the 4th, yeah i looked. Hopefully she got the order in before then unless its set up different with stores. It doesn't hurt to try.


 
Yeah, that isn't a bad idea La.  I think I will call back and ask her to call me when the shipment comes in or hold a jar for me.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> You didn't like it? I liked it on my scalp but not on my actual hair.


 
Its way too expensive for the amount of product and ingredients.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Its way too expensive for the amount of product and ingredients.


 
I saw that the jars were changed, i had the brown ones which seemed fuller and bigger. I didn't even think about that.


----------



## Shay72

I'm ordering the gel and the cocoa detangling ghee from the sale.  I want that t-shirt too but ain't no way the sisters gonna fit into a XL (12-14) .  I don't need anything else because I have two of the AOHC and Amla Pomade and one of the OHHB and they will last fooooooooooorever.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies im playing mixtress today. Im making another hair butter or cream i don't know what i want in it yet, and im making a body butter with the rest of my shea amla cream and a jar of vatika frosting. I just got inspired some how today. I want to get some essential oils but last time i tried to fool with that, it didn't turn out too well so idk. Here's hoping for the best.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies. i should have taken off of work today. i feel horrible. my throat, chest, left arm, and my head hurts. its a good thing i sit down all day because earlier i was feeling dizzy.

thanx Charz, i wont get the amla pomade. i wasnt too sure about it anyway because its pricey for a 4oz jar and i am still in love with my burnt sugar pomade anyway.

my hair looks nice but there is this tiny section in the very back of my hair that just will not hold a twist so i see myslef having to retwist that one every night.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> hey ladies. i should have taken off of work today. i feel horrible. my throat, chest, left arm, and my head hurts. its a good thing i sit down all day because earlier i was feeling dizzy.
> 
> thanx Charz, i wont get the amla pomade. i wasnt too sure about it anyway because its pricey for a 4oz jar and i am still in love with my burnt sugar pomade anyway.
> 
> my hair looks nice but there is this tiny section in the very back of my hair that just will not hold a twist so i see myslef having to retwist that one every night.


 

Get off of LHCF and get some rest.  I hope it isn't the flu, you need to go to bed and drink lot's of liquids.


----------



## La Colocha

Che sorry your not feeling well, get some rest.


----------



## chebaby

thanx ladies. i wish i could get rest, im at work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thanx ladies. i wish i could get rest, im at work.


 
I Hope you feel better soon.  And Please Stop going out with your Hair Wet/Damp


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*mkd:*  My Hair Looked a little Better today.  I didn't feel as: To' Up from Da' Flo' Up today for some reason.

I want to get like Che -- Where errday is a "Good Hair Day"

I guess I wasn't feeling as sorry for myself about it this a.m.

2010 --- We will work on Developing Our Skills!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

oke:Okay Ya'll Get in Here Before BF!  I Need some help.  

I was in another Thread and somebody said: Kozama Califia (sp) is Better than both AOHC and Afroveda Shea Amla!

What do Ya'll Think?  You know we's be >>_Family _<<


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> oke:Okay Ya'll Get in Here Before BF! I Need some help.
> 
> I was in another Thread and somebody said: Kozama Califia (sp) is Better than both AOHC and Afroveda Shea Amla!
> 
> What do Ya'll Think? You know we's be >>_Family _<<


 
I would say no its not for my hair, maybe it was better for their hair, in order moisture wise, aohc, afroveda , komaza, even though aohc didn't work for me as a moisturizer, it was a bomb dc.

Eta: Im speaking for colder months.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> *mkd:* My Hair Looked a little Better today. I didn't feel as: To' Up from Da' Flo' Up today for some reason.
> 
> I want to get like Che -- Where errday is a "Good Hair Day"
> 
> I guess I wasn't feeling as sorry for myself about it this a.m.
> 
> 2010 --- We will work on Developing Our Skills!


Good T, mine was in a bun  but it was shiny


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> oke:Okay Ya'll Get in Here Before BF! I Need some help.
> 
> I was in another Thread and somebody said: Kozama Califia (sp) is Better than both AOHC and Afroveda Shea Amla!
> 
> What do Ya'll Think? You know we's be >>_Family _<<


T, you are in my head.  I have been talking all day about buying qhemet but now that I couldn't buy it in the store, I  think I am going to order 2 afroveda butters tomorrow instead.  I like that they are 9 bucks as opposed to 16.  I think I am getting the curly custard and the shea amla.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, you are in my head. I have been talking all day about buying qhemet* but now that I couldn't buy it in the store, *I think I am going to order 2 afroveda butters tomorrow instead. I like that they are 11 buck as opposed to 16.*


 
The Amla Oil & Heavy Cream is Great For Stretching (Qhemet) Although, I am interested in trying the Afroveda (and Have the Butter Sampler) in My Cart *as we speak* 

So, I will probably stick with Getting the 2oz's of the AOHC & Detangling Ghee and the Sample Butters from Afroveda.

A Full Size BRBC, OHHB (and maybe the Ghee) Still really unsure. I'm Confused.  Maybe a Full Size of the BR, AOHC and 2oz's of the OHHB & Ghee.

Girl................. Don't Pay Me No Mind....


----------



## mkd

I am still very unsure too.  Maybe I should do like you and get samples of both lines to make a decision.  I wish I could every thing I want locally instead of having to order online.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I am still very unsure too. Maybe I should do like you and get samples of both lines to make a decision. I wish I could every thing I want locally instead of having to order online.


 
I Have to _"Thank La Colocha"_ for Finally Getting it Through My Thick Skull to Start Ordering "Samples" First!


----------



## Aggie

Last night I finally used up the last drop of the GVP Paul Mitchell The Detangler I had for what seemed like ages. I will not repurchase it because I am in love with my TW Mist Bodifer. It detangles a thousand times better.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> T, you are in my head.  I have been talking all day about buying qhemet but now that I couldn't buy it in the store, I  think I am going to order 2 afroveda butters tomorrow instead.  I like that they are 9 bucks as opposed to 16.  I think I am getting the curly custard and the shea amla.




Girl....wait till black friday! PM me your address and ill give yah a sample of the curly custard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Girl....wait till black friday! *PM me your address and ill give yah a sample *of the curly custard.


 
It's All Your FAULT That I am Over Here having an Aniexty Attack PUSHA!

You're the One Got Me Wanting this stuff in the First Place (you & your samples) Now I am STRUNG OUT!


----------



## Shay72

So OT--I'm tired of looking at women with straight, swanging hair.  Not like I want what they have I just want to be comfortable with my hair and the only way I know I will be comfortable is natural.  Is it July 2011 yet? I ain't gonna make it.  I may only make it to July 2010 (1 year post) or January 2011 (1.5 years post).  Okay rant over .


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's All Your FAULT That I am Over Here having an Aniexty Attack PUSHA!
> 
> You're the One Got Me Wanting this stuff in the First Place (you & your samples) Now I am STRUNG OUT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


>


 
Girl, Her and them Samples of Hers................

Be Careful mkd -- She'll have You Hooked!


----------



## mkd

Thanks Charz. 

I just want full sizes but I know I should be smart and order samples.


----------



## Brownie518

Hmmm, La has me wanting some AOHC. I used to love it as an overnight prepoo or DC. Maybe I'll have to pick up some on BF. 

So, I finished a bottle of ORS Replenishing conditioner. Possible repurchase if I'm in the mood. I liked it as a prepoo on dry hair. I also finished a Jessicurl Too Shea! and an Njoi Creations Shealoe sample. I have a larger size of the Njoi and it will be a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hmmm, La has me wanting some AOHC. I used to love it as an overnight prepoo or DC. Maybe I'll have to pick up some on BF.
> 
> So, *I finished a bottle of ORS Replenishing conditioner*. Possible repurchase if I'm in the mood. I liked it as a prepoo on dry hair. *I also finished a Jessicurl Too Shea! and an Njoi Creations Shealoe sample.* I have a larger size of the Njoi and it will be a repurchase.


 
Girl, You, Shay, Aggie & Americka Ain't Playin ! 

Ya'll are Puttin' it Down!  Ya'll Don't Mess Around!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

You Turnt Me Out!:assimilat




_*got me wantin' stuff in another country too*_


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Charzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> You Turnt Me Out!:assimilat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*got me wantin' stuff in another country too*_


 
The more I come in this thread, the more I feel like I am about to lose my mind.


----------



## Shay72

I finished Claudie's Protein Conditioner and some Rosemary Oil.  Both will be repurchases.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I finished Claudie's Protein Conditioner and some Rosemary Oil. Both will be repurchases.


 
I think I'm going to order that Claudie's Protein Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I think I'm going to order that Claudie's Protein Conditioner.


 


Shay72 said:


> *I finished Claudie's Protein Conditioner and some Rosemary Oil*. Both will be repurchases.


 
Ya'll Don't Play with Products!


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> The more I come in this thread, the more I feel like I am about to lose my mind.



Haha, it aint from me. I have only bought one thing since the 6th of October. I just like to live through others


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> I think I'm going to order that Claudie's Protein Conditioner.


 
I'm under the steamer with it now and it smells . She told me what she put in it and I requested her to use the same scents every time.  She's really, really nice.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Charzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> You Turnt Me Out!:assimilat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*got me wantin' stuff in another country too*_



Lol haha!!!! Thats what drug dealers do, give you a little sample....and you be hooked for life! 

Hee hee, but I'm not turning a profit except being able to live vicariously though your purchases


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You, Shay, Aggie & Americka Ain't Playin !
> 
> Ya'll are Puttin' it Down! Ya'll Don't Mess Around!


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Don't Play with Products!


 
Thanks for noticing--you & everyone else . I'm really trying.  Organizing again last week caused frustration but each time I do it I feel better because my stash is going down.  By not buying cowash conditioners or my beloved butters & greases during this stock up I will get my stuff down to a manageable stash in those categories. Those two categories are a huge part of my stash. The next category is shampoo .  There is no need to ever buy shampoo again--maybe in 4 or 5 years .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Lol haha!!!! Thats what drug dealers do, give you a little sample....and you be hooked for life!
> 
> *Hee hee, but I'm not turning a profit*
> ng able to live vicariously though your purchases


 

Yeah....But......You Get Much Love and Mad Props! :notworthy


Now Would You _really_ want a 'Profit' for Causing:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Thanks for noticing*--you & everyone else . I'm really trying. Organizing again last week caused frustration but each time I do it I feel better because my stash is going down. By not buying cowash conditioners or my beloved butters & greases during this stock up I will get my stuff down to a manageable stash in those categories. Those two categories are a huge part of my stash. The next category is shampoo . *There is no need to ever buy shampoo again--maybe in 4 or 5 years* .


 
That's why when Ya'll say Ya'll Buyin' (Repurchasing) Somethin' I totally understand, because you all are using up alot of stuff all the time.

@ 2nd Bolded....Me Either


----------



## Nouvelle

Shay72 said:


> I'm under the steamer with it now and it smells . She told me what she put in it and I requested her to use the same scents every time. She's really, really nice.


 

Out of curiosity, where can one buy Claudie's products?


----------



## Charz

Nouvelle said:


> Out of curiosity, where can one buy Claudie's products?




Girl get outta this thread while you still can!!!!!!!!


----------



## mkd

Charzboss said:


> Girl get outta this thread while you still can!!!!!!!!


Again 
Waiting  for the answer myself


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Again
> Waiting  for the answer myself



Haha!! Shay will hook you up, you have to order it off a member's fotki, she got pics.


----------



## Brownie518

http://public.fotki.com/HairRevitalizer/products/

This shows her product offerings. Then, you have to email her your order. She'll give you a paypal invoice for payment.


----------



## Shay72

Remember I warned ya'll about the wait.  Don't come in here complaining.  But this time around with Claudie she is quick responding to my e-mails.  She's been sick for a long time I hear and with my previous order she did tell me she had an upcoming surgery or she just had it I don't remember.  I got caught somewhere up in there and I believe that is what took so long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bumping...........


----------



## Brownie518

La, where are you with your usual morning greeting??? I came in just for that!!!


*I hope Che is feeling better today*


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> La, where are you with your usual morning greeting??? I came in just for that!!!
> 
> 
> *I hope Che is feeling better today*


 
Hey lady, im here just chillin. Im off work so im not usually up at this time anymore. I try to sleep in a little more. You all are doing a good job using up stuff, keep it up. I want some claudies and a jar of heavy cream for dcing and some jane carter nourish and shine and i don't even like it. Trying to fight temptation and stick to what i have. I am going to get more jbco and i want to try the new lavendar one. Im waiting for sam to email me back about black friday but i just might call the store today and see if he will have a sale. Probably not, i looked at all the old threads about jbco and i haven't seen any black friday sales.


----------



## Brownie518

I think I'll get the Heavy Cream, too. I don't remember there being a BF sale on the JBCO anywhere. I'm gonna check around, though. 

I think this week, I'll finish my Green Tea & Hibiscus conditioner. That is definitely a repurchase when shescentit has their sale and I will be getting the larger size. Maybe two!!


----------



## mkd

So, my curiosity got the best of me and I drove to the store that sells qhemet locally.  The shelves were bare except for the honeybush gel and the shampoo.  The sales person asked me if he could help me and I asked him when they would get another shipment in.  He said he had just gotten some AOHC but the BRBC would be on backorder for a while.  So I got the AOHC, it wa 16.99 and I can tell it is going to last me for a life time.  I am not sure how to use it, any suggestions?


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I think I'll get the Heavy Cream, too. I don't remember there being a BF sale on the JBCO anywhere. I'm gonna check around, though.
> 
> I think this week, I'll finish my Green Tea & Hibiscus conditioner. That is definitely a repurchase when shescentit has their sale and I will be getting the larger size. Maybe two!!


 
That what i figured, i might as well go on and put my order in. I want 3 bottles of regular and maybe a small lavendar. I need to go to the store and smell some lavendar essential oil. I have lavendar and vanilla body wash, i don't think its going to smell like that.



mkd said:


> So, my curiosity got the best of me and I drove to the store that sells qhemet locally. The shelves were bare except for the honeybush gel and the shampoo. The sales person asked me if he could help me and I asked him when they would get another shipment in. He said he had just gotten some AOHC but the BRBC would be on backorder for a while. So I got the AOHC, it wa 16.99 and I can tell it is going to last me for a life time. I am not sure how to use it, any suggestions?


 
I know it can be used as a prepoo, as a moisturizer on damp or dry hair and as a dc(not what its for but it works for that too). You'll have to experiment with it and see how it works best for you. Some use it for twists too.Hth


----------



## La Colocha

Has anyone ordered from www.jamaicanblackcastoroil.com they carry the lavendar now but the only thing that is stopping me from ordering from here is that they have it but sams is not releasing theirs until november 28th. And i never heard of this company before.


----------



## Nouvelle

Charzboss said:


> Girl get outta this thread while you still can!!!!!!!!


 

Lol, but you guys are so persuasive though. Have you tried her products before?


----------



## mkd

Thanks La.  I am not sure how much to use.  It is so heavy, I know I don't need a lot.  I am going to twist my hair for a twist out tonight so maybe I will use it as a leave in before I twist.


----------



## Shay72

^^Qhem in her vendor thread said it can be used as a leave in too.  It is a multipurpose product.  I love those type. I use it as a moisturizer on dry hair.  I'm scared to use it as a dc because a little goes a long way and I'm worried about over mosturizing my hair.  I don't want it to get mushy. I'm tempted to get a sample of the Burdock Root Cream now that I know that can be used as a leave in too.

ETA--Who has used the Burdock Root Cream? What's the consistency in comparison to Darcy's Leave In, Giovanni's Direct Leave In, or Alba Botanica?  TIA.


----------



## chebaby

the brbc texture is not like any of the ones you mentioned. its thick for a leave in but much lighter than heavy cream.


----------



## mkd

Shay, I have a sample size of the BRBC that Pana gave me and compared to the AOHC, it is like a souflee.  It is not at all oily, I find that the AOHC is kind of oily.


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies. i feel ten times better today. i left work early yesterday because i was all messed up. i had the heater up so high that my legs were burning but they wee still freezing. seemed like it took me foever to get home and when i did i was sooo hot. my chest was burning up but i was still freezing. when i woke up my chest was no longer hot, my throat or legs didnt hurt anymore but my head was throbbing so i took 2 excedrins and that knocked it right out. im gonna take one more before i go in to work, and im gonna buy some cough drops.
thanx for the well wishes ladies.


----------



## Charz

Man I wanna wash every two weeks, but it is so hard. I love the water on my scalp. I am going to try to hold off till Sunday. The last time I washed my hair was Wednesday...


----------



## mkd

Charzboss said:


> Man I wanna wash every two weeks, but it is so hard. I love the water on my scalp. I am going to try to hold off till Sunday. The last time I washed my hair was Wednesday...


 
Charz, that would be sooo hard for me too.  I am wsahing once a week and then co washing and twisting once a week.  I am cutting back to washing my DD's hair once a week only.  I used to co wash her hair a few times a week.  How are you styling?  Still rollersetting?


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Charz, that would be sooo hard for me too. I am wsahing once a week and then co washing and twisting once a week. I am cutting back to washing my DD's hair once a week only. I used to co wash her hair a few times a week. How are you styling? Still rollersetting?


 
Twists at the moment. I wore them for 6 days and now I am rocking a twist out. 

I am going to rollerset after my next wash.


----------



## Aggie

I started exercising pretty heavily again and realize that I hate the salt from sweat on my scalp and so I will be cowashing/deep cowashing it every 2-3 days while in big plaits to avoid over manipulating it. 

Today I used some of my famous fenugreek tea rinse poured over my dry hair and put some Aloe Vera Gel, Ovation Cell Therapy conditioner mixed with Joico Color Endure conditioner on top of that. 

Then I worked out to the tune of Jillian Micheals and Cathe Friedrich. It was a very tough session. 

Now my hair is steaming from the workout and I'm about to wash it out, acv rinse and moisturize. I haven't used up anything else from my last update.


----------



## Aggie

chebaby said:


> hi ladies. i feel ten times better today. i left work early yesterday because i was all messed up. i had the heater up so high that my legs were burning but they wee still freezing. seemed like it took me foever to get home and when i did i was sooo hot. my chest was burning up but i was still freezing. when i woke up my chest was no longer hot, my throat or legs didnt hurt anymore but my head was throbbing so i took 2 excedrins and that knocked it right out. im gonna take one more before i go in to work, and im gonna buy some cough drops.
> thanx for the well wishes ladies.


 
Keep water off your head and get well soon. I pray you feel a lot better today Che.


----------



## chebaby

i wasnt gonna moisturize my hair for at least 3 days because the qhemet had my hair so moist but i guess because i was sweating so much my hair dried out horribly so i moisturized with cocolatte butter.
also i came home last night to the 16oz cocolatte butter from fab. even though i wasnt even thinking about no hair products yesterday lol. and today before i left i checked the mail and my hairveda whipped gelly came.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Shay, I have a sample size of the BRBC that Pana gave me and compared to the AOHC, it is like a souflee. It is not at all oily, I find that the AOHC is kind of oily.


 
For me, the AOHC works better to help me with my NG as I am deep in the stretch.  It helps keep everything lubricated 

I am still torn which I will buy a Full Size of and which 'samples'  

I am using the OHBB (sample size) now and I can see how a Full Size would last for years --- a little goes a long, long way.  

4oz sizes would be 'perfect'

So, I still dunno tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

_*crickets chripping very loudly*_

Okay.....Where's Errbody at Up in this MUG?

Anyway, La, I pulled the Coffee Butter out tonight. (Thanks again Che).


----------



## Brownie518

I'm here, T!! At work, as usual. 
I'm getting a full size of the Heavy Cream from Qhemet, maybe two of them. I was considering trying the Detangling Ghee, also. Not sure yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm here, T!! At work, as usual.
> I'm getting a full size of the Heavy Cream from Qhemet, maybe two of them. *I was considering trying the Detangling Ghee, also. Not sure yet.*


 
The Detangling Ghee worked well for Me.

Maybe you should start with the Sample,


----------



## chebaby

now im not even sure if i want anything from the qhemet sale. i just cant make up my mind, but i have time. im getting to the point where i just want to use up what i have and not buy so much. i mean there are things i want here and there but not so much.
esp. since i know that moisturizers and leave ins last forever and a day lol.


----------



## mkd

Brownie, the ghee was the other thing that was actually on the shelf in the store.  

I don't know if I am getting anything else from the sale.  The 8 oz jars look ginormous to me.  I tried the AOHC in my kiddos hair this evening. I will see how they are looking in the morning.  I am about to put them bed, they are sleepy and driving mommy up the wall.


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait to get home so i can spread some jbco over my tiwts. they really took a beating last night and even though i did moisturize today some twists here and there still feel dry, esp. in the back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *now im not even sure if i want anything from the qhemet sale. i just cant make up my mind, but i have time. im getting to the point where i just want to use up what i have and not buy so much.*


 
Che:  You are Entering a Really Good Place.  I am WAY Proud of You. 

I cannot tell you how proud.

Keep it up Mama. 

You are moving in a very positive direction.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> the brbc texture is not like any of the ones you mentioned. its thick for a leave in but much lighter than heavy cream.


 


mkd said:


> Shay, I have a sample size of the BRBC that Pana gave me and compared to the AOHC, it is like a souflee. It is not at all oily, I find that the AOHC is kind of oily.


 
Exactly what I needed to know ladies.  I feel like I need a heavier leave in because right now I'm spraying then following up with a creamy leave in.  I think I will get a sample.  I stretched during this time last year with no issues it's just that my worst fear is not having healthy natural hair. The Alba is thicker than Giovanni & Darcy's so maybe I will focus on using the Alba and if I like the Burdock Root I can use that too.

OMG my hair is so soft today.  It might be that dayum JBCO .


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> _*crickets chripping very loudly*_
> 
> Okay.....Where's Errbody at Up in this MUG?
> 
> Anyway, La, I pulled the Coffee Butter out tonight. (Thanks again Che).


 
Did you use it to moisturize?



chebaby said:


> *im getting to the point where i just want to use up what i have and not buy so much. i mean there are things i want here and there but not so much*.
> .


 
Your doing a great job che, keep it up



chebaby said:


> i cant wait to get home so i can spread some jbco over my tiwts. they really took a beating last night and even though i did moisturize today some twists here and there still feel dry, esp. in the back.


 
I used some tonight with my leave in, goodness in a bottle



Shay72 said:


> OMG my hair is so soft today. It might be that dayum JBCO .


 
That stuff is the buisness, black gold.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay, girl, you know it was that JBCO!!  That good good!!!


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> That stuff is the buisness, black gold.


 


Brownie518 said:


> Shay, girl, you know it was that JBCO!!  That good good!!!


 
I knew I shouldn't have come up in here talking bout I got all my staples .


----------



## Charz

Man companies need to release their Black Friday sale information asap so I can be prepared. I don't think its right for them to announce it at the last minute, I need time to plan. 

Oh well QB never does me wrong. She announced her sale in the beginning of the month, like every one else should. I might only be ordering from her.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm with you on that, Charz! I need that advance notice, too!  So I can plan and strategize!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Man companies need to release their Black Friday sale information asap so I can be prepared. *I don't think its right for them to announce it at the last minute, I need time to plan.*


 


Brownie518 said:


> I'm with you on that, Charz! I need that advance notice, too!  *So I can plan and strategize!*


 
That's Because Ya'll Don't Need to Be Strategizing, Planning and Organizing Nuthin' Cause Ya'll Don't Neeeeeeeed Nothin'!

_*ya'll.....this girl wants me to go to target with her at 4 a.m. to be in line with her for this tv........ _

_I can't be messin' around and miss my qhemet  i told her i have to be back home by 7 a.m._


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I knew I shouldn't have come up in here talking bout I got all my staples .


 
Something will get you everytime, that's why ive been mia but i can't help it i want a jar of heavy cream to mix with my dc. And if i could have gotten it i would have already bought it. I have another week to fight it off.



Charzboss said:


> Man companies need to release their Black Friday sale information asap so I can be prepared. I don't think its right for them to announce it at the last minute, I need time to plan.
> 
> Oh well QB never does me wrong. She announced her sale in the beginning of the month, like every one else should. I might only be ordering from her.


 
You are right about that charz, i tried to call and email sams and just said forget it, ill get my jbco now, holidays coming up, shipping slow as hell. Some places might not post up the sale until the day of. Im hoping some will put it up early. At least so people can know what they want to get.


----------



## La Colocha

Today im going to dc with elucence mbc and jbco * sings, that good good, good good*I gave the lady at the bss some of my jbco, i told her if she likes it, to ask the owner if he could start ordering some. Im hoping that we can get it local here. There are too many women out here who can't get access or don't know about good hair products. I even gave her some of the sites like qhem, afroveda, shescentit, and hairveda, texas natural supply and elucence, We need to get more good products in our bss. Her son is making his own product line, so we will see. I also asked if she could talk to the owner about getting salon products in, i know they have mizani and keracare but people don't buy it. Ive seen alot of things in there old with dust on them, no one wants to buy that stuff. Walgreens and cvs get more traffic than the bss.. Hopefully slowly but surely we will get better stuff up in there. And i saw that they had real yellow shea butter instead of the fake kind so that is a start.


----------



## Charz

Man, I'm gonna wash my hair today. I can't go past one week!


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Man, I'm gonna wash my hair today. I can't go past one week!


 
I can never get past a week, i have fallen into a routine and if i haven't washed my hair by saturday. She will let me know that she is not happy. My head will itch like mad until i wash it.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Today im going to dc with elucence mbc and jbco * sings, that good good, good good*\







Charzboss said:


> Man, I'm gonna wash my hair today. I can't go past one week!



Neither can I!!! I can't wait to do mine tonight!!!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


>


 
Im glad t sent me some to try, i was thinking it was the funkiest stuff on earth. But its really good. Ill give a review when i get the lavender one.


----------



## mkd

my twist out with AOHC was not so cute.  Maybe the afroveda custard will be better for twist outs.


----------



## BrownBetty

So I need to still order this jbco, dudes the shipping is killing me but Imma be mad if I go home and never make it to sams. Also, where are you all getting the jojoba and coffee butter?

I don't foresee finishing anything this week.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> my twist out with AOHC was not so cute. Maybe the afroveda custard will be better for twist outs.


 
Yeah the CC will be better, the AOHC is not for styling, but maybe you can put the CC on top.


----------



## La Colocha

MissVee said:


> So I need to still order this jbco, dudes the shipping is killing me but Imma be mad if I go home and never make it to sams. Also, where are you all getting the jojoba and coffee butter?
> 
> I don't foresee finishing anything this week.


 
www.texasnaturalsupply.com


----------



## Shay72

Ya'll I have lost my mind over this JBCO . I've been adding it to everything.  You know I'm in a love/hate relationship with my hair.  That is the life of a transitioner .  Anything that will make me love it I'm all over it.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Ya'll I have lost my mind over this JBCO . I've been adding it to everything. You know I'm in a love/hate relationship with my hair. That is the life of a transitioner . Anything that will make me love it I'm all over it.


 
Girl love it, makes you wanna dance don't it.







Heyyy


----------



## chebaby

yall i am dying to re do my hair but i wont. im too scared to wash in the middle of the week. im afraid of getting sick again. but it seems that certain products makes my hair dread when in twists. at first i just thought it was the cocolatte which i love but it made my hair dread. but now i see the qhemet is doing the same thing. i dont know why. so to keep them from dreading too much and causing knots, tonight im gonna redo each twists one by one. making sure to detaingle them.
and im gonna do it using.....drum roll please....jc twist and lock. thanx to T i have another jar. and its right on time too because i was just about to throw out my jar. its starting to seperate and its all oily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> _*my twist out with AOHC was not so cute.*_ Maybe the afroveda custard will be better for twist outs.


 
_Rut Ro' (in scooby doo voice)_.....What Happened mkd???  Was the Product too heavy, or skill based?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Ya'll I have lost my mind over this JBCO . I've been adding it to everything.*


 
Girl.....I even whipped me up a little 'composte' 

I mixed a little JBCO, a little MT and a little conditioner in a jar, and I am rubbing it on my Crown.

Well See..............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yall i am dying to re do my hair but i wont. im too scared to wash in the middle of the week. *im afraid of getting sick again.*


 
Please Don't Relapse. 

Wait to do your Hair would ya' could ya'?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....I even whipped me up a little 'composte'
> 
> *I mixed a little JBCO, a little MT and a little conditioner in a jar, and I am rubbing it on my Crown.*
> 
> Well See..............


 
Let us know how you like it. Im having a really bad craving to go to the health food store and pick up some aubrey's wc. And mix it in a jar with some jbco.


----------



## Shay72

I ordered my gallon of Jessicurl WDT today so I could get the $5 flat rate shipping. Thanks, LC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I ordered my gallon of *Jessicurl WDT* today so I could get the $5 flat rate shipping. Thanks, LC.


 
Shay, I did end up buying a Jar of this.  I haven't gotten it yet tho'

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Shay72

You're welcome, T. I hope you like it.  If not, send it my way .

I think imma bout to hit Crown Essentials up for a quickie of JBCO.  In the future I will order from HoneyFig.  I can seriously cut back on all the vendors I order from and get it from HoneyFig.  They don't have like the economy sizes of stuff but I have a lot in rotation (except I do need larger sizes in my dc's) so l really don't need those larger sizes. My stuff came in a week.


----------



## Charz

I just used up my Giovanni Magnetic DC.

I won't be repurchasing, I like it but ehh.

I am dcing with it now.


----------



## La Colocha

Jbco ladies i think ive found another place, i ordered from www.jamaicancastoroil.com and i just got a shipping notice. Ill see when i get my stuff if i can add this place to the list.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> You're welcome, T. I hope you like it. If not, send it my way .
> 
> I think imma bout to hit Crown Essentials up for a quickie of JBCO. In the future I will order from HoneyFig. I can seriously cut back on all the vendors I order from and get it from HoneyFig. They don't have like the economy sizes of stuff but I have a lot in rotation (except I do need larger sizes in my dc's) so l really don't need those larger sizes. My stuff came in a week.


 
You should get yours quick from ce, mine took 2 and 1/2 days, i think she dropped it off at my house.



Charzboss said:


> I just used up my Giovanni Magnetic DC.
> 
> I won't be repurchasing, I like it but ehh.
> 
> I am dcing with it now.


 
Good job charz on using up your stuff.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> _Rut Ro' (in scooby doo voice)_.....What Happened mkd??? Was the Product too heavy, or skill based?


Girl, you already know I am style challenged.  It was a combination of both.  I wish I had gotten the BRBC, but of course I had to be impatient and get it NOW instead of waiting until BF.   My hair was GREASY and I only used a little bit.


----------



## mkd

I need fish oil, multivitamin, vitamin d/calcium from vitacost, I think I am going to get some AO conditioners too when I order on friday.  I am almost of GPB.


----------



## chebaby

did i tell yall about my online LUSH purchase? well i made a purchase lmao and it shipped already. i got free exspress shipping so i exspect it in 2 days. most of it was for the face and body but i did get the jungle conditioner and the retread conditioner. their conditioners have sulfates in them, dont know what thats about but i still had to get that retread. it has yogurt in it. i hope it doesnt loosen my curls. cause i dont have a problem with cutting all my hair off again if my texture changes


----------



## Shay72

LC--I think it is www.jamaicanblackcastoroil.com. That's the same brand on HoneyFig.  I'm hoping by the time I order from them they will have the lavendar one.  I mix it with stuff so I'm not worried about the smell.  I would just like to try it at some point.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I need fish oil, multivitamin, vitamin d/calcium from vitacost, I think I am going to get some AO conditioners too when I order on friday. I am almost of GPB.


 i know i can give thanx to gpb. i know thats one of the things that i really feel like keeps my hair so healthy.


----------



## Charz

*snicker* I have some lush on the way too!

And another cart full thats about 160 bucks.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> You should get yours quick from ce, mine took 2 and 1/2 days, i think she dropped it off at my house.


 
You are too funny


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> LC--I think it is www.jamaicanblackcastoroil.com. That's the same brand on HoneyFig. I'm hoping by the time I order from them they will have the lavendar one. I mix it with stuff so I'm not worried about the smell. I would just like to try it at some point.


 
I say brand but really it seems everyone just sells the Tropical Isle.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> LC--I think it is www.jamaicanblackcastoroil.com. That's the same brand on HoneyFig. I'm hoping by the time I order from them they will have the lavendar one. I mix it with stuff so I'm not worried about the smell. I would just like to try it at some point.


 
That is why i ordered from them, i wanted it now. And they are the only place that has the lavender available, sams will release thiers november 28th and they have $2.00 off. I think we all have the tropical isle brand, i haven't seen any other kind.

Eta- i read your above post


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Girl, you already know I am style challenged. It was a combination of both. I wish I had gotten the BRBC, but of course I had to be impatient and get it NOW instead of waiting until BF.  *My hair was GREASY and I only used a little bit.*


 
Girl, AOHC is Definitely "Heavy"

I guess she doesn't call it: "Heavy Cream" for no reason uh?

It takes just a tip of your baby finger to apply or you'll overdo it, unless your NG is a Jungle.

Maybe you can use it like a DC, Pre-Poo or something like Brownie and La.  

Find another use for it, that you'll like better.


----------



## La Colocha

I will probably be done with a bottle of mbc by next wendsday hopefully. It takes so long to use things up. I still have 2 califa conditioner to open and use also.  A half bottle of tw mist to use up, but i dilute it so it will take a minute. Im running out of things to use up. New bottles take forever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I will probably be done with a bottle of mbc by next wendsday hopefully. It takes so long to use things up. I still have 2 califa conditioner to open and use also. A half bottle of tw mist to use up, but i dilute it so it will take a minute. Im running out of things to use up. New bottles take forever.


 
That's Good La!  And what's really good is that you have products you love now.

So now, it's time to work on Health & Length.  You have Your Products together.  Now you can Take a Deep Breath and RELAX!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's Good La! And what's really good is that you have products you love now.
> 
> So now, it's time to work on Health & Length. You have Your Products together. Now you can Take a Deep Breath and RELAX!


 
If it was only so simple, i feel like such a crack head, can't never get enough, that one hit is always better than the last.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> If it was only so simple, i feel like such a crack head, can't never get enough, that one hit is always better than the last.


 
IK Girl!  It's Hard!:lovedrool:  

Who Woulda thought Hair Products Could take You There!

Have You All Strung Out and Messed Up!

Unbelievable!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK Girl! It's Hard!:lovedrool:
> 
> Who Woulda thought Hair Products Could take You There!
> 
> *Have You All Strung Out and Messed Up*!
> 
> Unbelievable!


 
Really, i never thought i would get addicted to hair products. Stop the madness.


----------



## La Colocha

I just got an idea and everyone is asleep. Well i have to make another diluted bottle of tw mist tommorrow and im going to add some jbco to it. Not alot just a bit. I rinsed my dc tonight and moisturized with tw mist and sealed with jbco. I put some on my scalp and edges also. I have noticed one thing since using this oil. I don't get the phantom itchies anymore and that's good. Goodnight yall.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Okay Finally... 

I had stayed away from this thread... I don't have the patience to wait to I USE A WHOLE ONE to buy a new one... so why even kid myself...  So yesterday one of your chief recruiters... (Terri) is like I need to stop by in here... against my better judgement I clicked in here... and was surprised... all of my PJ friends are up in here cutting a doggone fool...  and yall h3ffas are not even remotely waiting until you use one to buy one...

Then I felt at home because this ain't no dangon challenge... this a challenge to see who can buy the most... .. undercover SUPER PJ thread... yall already got the heavy hittas up in here.. LC, Shay,Che,IDT, and queen supreme junkie herself Charz... 
How could I have missed out all these months on all the economy stimuli going on in this thread... 

Plus I said 76 pages... what in tarnation??? And I got mine on the 40 posts per page... So I stayed up and got through about page 50 before my eyes couldn't take no more...  Very entertaining.. I laughed, I cried.. I laughed some more... 

Y'all so out of control...it's not even funny ... I propose that you guys stop calling this a "challenge" and call it the "Product Junkie we don't want no support group slash Chat thread"... 

Oh and about "dead people juice in your head.." don't knock it until you tried it... my hair is luxurious...   

And if I decide to stay I'mma be pushing BKT like Terri is pushing steamers... that's it!

Love you all,
Signed Fab


----------



## Shay72

Leave it to Terri to recruit !

 this is pj central but we needed a support group.  Seriously though I know my foolishness has been cut way back because of this challenge.


----------



## Charz

*fabulosity* said:


> Then I felt at home because this ain't no dangon challenge... this a challenge to see who can buy the most... ..* undercover SUPER PJ thread... yall already got the heavy hittas up in here.. LC, Shay,Che,IDT, and queen supreme junkie herself Charz... *
> How could I have missed out all these months on all the economy stimuli going on in this thread... .
> 
> Y'all so out of control...it's not even funny ... *I propose that you guys stop calling this a "challenge" and call it the "Product Junkie we don't want no support group slash Chat thread"... *
> 
> *Oh and about "dead people juice in your head.." don't knock it until you tried it... my hair is luxurious... *
> 
> And if I decide to stay I'mma be pushing BKT like Terri is pushing steamers... that's it!
> 
> Love you all,
> Signed Fab


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Okay Finally...
> 
> I had stayed away from this thread... I don't have the patience to wait to I USE A WHOLE ONE to buy a new one... so why even kid myself...  So yesterday one of your chief recruiters... (Terri) is like I need to stop by in here... against my better judgement I clicked in here... and was surprised... all of my PJ friends are up in here cutting a doggone fool...  *and yall h3ffas are not even remotely waiting until you use one to buy one.*..
> 
> *Then I felt at home because this ain't no dangon challenge... this a challenge to see who can buy the most*... .. undercover *SUPER PJ thread... yall already got the heavy hittas up in here*.. LC, Shay,Che,IDT, and queen supreme junkie herself Charz...
> How could I have missed out all these months on all the economy stimuli going on in this thread...
> 
> Plus I said 76 pages... what in tarnation??? And I got mine on the 40 posts per page... So I stayed up and got through about page 50 before my eyes couldn't take no more... Very entertaining.. I laughed, I cried.. I laughed some more...
> 
> Y'all so out of control...it's not even funny ... I propose that you guys stop calling this a "challenge" and call it the "Product Junkie we don't want no support group slash Chat thread"...
> 
> Oh and about "dead people juice in your head.." don't knock it until you tried it... my hair is luxurious...
> 
> And if I decide to stay I'mma be pushing BKT like Terri is pushing steamers... that's it!
> 
> Love you all,
> Signed Fab


 
Since You Came Up In Here: We Have Officially Made You an Honorary Member! Girl, As You See: We Need HELP!

Don't Forget Aggie, redcouverte & Brownie? Grill, Now You know they ain't using 1 buying 1 either

We've been having alot of Fun _"Pretending"_ that we are ridding ourselves of our Evil Ways!:alcoholic

Now, You are Officially In...............No Turning Back. 

Now.....What have you used up this Week Ms. Fabulousity?

Seriously Fab! We are Trying!


----------



## mkd

I need a good styling product for curly hair.  Charz is sending me a sample of afroveda curling custard. Thanks Charz!!!! but I need so more products to consider too!  Has anyone tried KCCC?


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> I need a good styling product for curly hair. Charz is sending me a sample of afroveda curling custard. Thanks Charz!!!! but I need so more products to consider too! Has anyone tried KCCC?


 
KCCC puts CC to shame.


----------



## mkd

^^ really?  Tell me about it?  You like it?  Do you think it will be good for twist outs?  Umm, they sell it at whole foods, do I need to run and get it at lunch?


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> ^^ really? Tell me about it? You like it? Do you think it will be good for twist outs? Umm, they sell it at whole foods, do I need to run and get it at lunch?


 
It's more efficient for me to give you a link that describes my experience perfectly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNbu4zL_0Ws


It really defined my hair and its all natural. What more can you ask?


----------



## mkd

Thanks Charz.  Let me check out the review.  I get fixated on stuff and feel like I must have it RIGHT NOW.


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> Okay Finally...
> 
> I had stayed away from this thread... I don't have the patience to wait to I USE A WHOLE ONE to buy a new one... so why even kid myself...  So yesterday one of your chief recruiters... (Terri) is like I need to stop by in here... against my better judgement I clicked in here... and was surprised... all of my PJ friends are up in here cutting a doggone fool...  and yall h3ffas are not even remotely waiting until you use one to buy one...
> 
> Then I felt at home because this ain't no dangon challenge... this a challenge to see who can buy the most... .. undercover SUPER PJ thread... yall already got the heavy hittas up in here.. LC, Shay,Che,IDT, and queen supreme junkie herself Charz...
> *How could I have missed out all these months on all the economy stimuli going on in this thread... *
> 
> Plus I said 76 pages... what in *tarnation*??? And I got mine on the 40 posts per page... So I stayed up and got through about page 50 before my eyes couldn't take no more... Very entertaining.. I laughed, I cried.. I laughed some more...
> 
> Y'all so out of control...it's not even funny ... I propose that you guys stop calling this a "challenge" and *call it the "Product Junkie we don't want no support group slash Chat thread"... *
> 
> *Oh and about "dead people juice in your head.." don't knock it until you tried it... my hair is luxurious... *
> 
> And if I decide to stay I'mma be pushing BKT like Terri is pushing steamers... that's it!
> 
> Love you all,
> Signed Fab


 
, omg i choked on my cereal, welcome sis.


----------



## BrownBetty

So I have my list:  jbco, more elucence (I am running out of conditioner and poo and the extended moisturizer), and some more moisturizer maybe hairveda.


----------



## La Colocha

MissVee said:


> So I have my list: jbco, more elucence (I am running out of conditioner and poo and the extended moisturizer), and some more moisturizer maybe hairveda.


 
How it the extended moisturizer? Is it protein or moisture? I know the shampoo and conditioner has protein in it but they are moisturizing. I was wondering about the other products.


----------



## La Colocha

Ladies curlmart is having a 30%off sale right now on selected products. http://www.curlmart.com/30-off-Sale-p-1-c-230.html when you click the link you can see the products that are offered and the mark down price.


----------



## BrownBetty

La Colocha said:


> How it the extended moisturizer? Is it protein or moisture? I know the shampoo and conditioner has protein in it but they are moisturizing. I was wondering about the other products.



More protein than anything else but it strengthens my hair without making it crispy.  I would use it and then do a rinse out with the con.  I don't have to spend time dc with the con after using it.  I like it I thought I would be able to replace it but I haven't found anything comparable. 

So anyone have suggestion on a moisturizer?  I am currently using mizani h20 night moisturizer and tw on alternate days.  I need something else.  I tried hairveda the one in the pump but my hair no likey.


----------



## La Colocha

MissVee said:


> More protein than anything else but it strengthens my hair without making it crispy. I would use it and then do a rinse out with the con. I don't have to spend time dc with the con after using it. I like it I thought I would be able to replace it but I haven't found anything comparable.
> 
> *So anyone have suggestion on a moisturizer*? I am currently using mizani h20 night moisturizer and tw on alternate days. I need something else. I tried hairveda the one in the pump but my hair no likey.


 

I like jojoba butter , its a light butter but it moisturizes well, a little goes a long way. I know that afroveda has some good moisturizers and qhemet biologics. Are you using the tw mist? If so you can use that and seal with an oil. What oils do you have?

Eta- Alot of ladies like jane carter nourish and shine also, it can be found at whole foods or vitamin shoppe if you didn't want to order something on line.


----------



## BrownBetty

I use the tw mist, on the days I wear my hair up.  

Currently I have regular castor oil + vitamin E oil and the hairveda oil (not really a fan).  I also have some wild growth oil that I haven't used in a while.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Ladies curlmart is having a 30%off sale right now on selected products. http://www.curlmart.com/30-off-Sale-p-1-c-230.html when you click the link you can see the products that are offered and the mark down price.


 
Wow, that did not even phase me. I think I am cured!


----------



## BrownBetty

*fabulosity* said:


> Okay Finally...
> 
> I had stayed away from this thread... I don't have the patience to wait to I USE A WHOLE ONE to buy a new one... so why even kid myself...  So yesterday one of your chief recruiters... (Terri) is like I need to stop by in here... against my better judgement I clicked in here... and was surprised... all of my PJ friends are up in here cutting a doggone fool...  and yall h3ffas are not even remotely waiting until you use one to buy one...
> 
> Then I felt at home because this ain't no dangon challenge... this a challenge to see who can buy the most... .. undercover SUPER PJ thread... yall already got the heavy hittas up in here.. LC, Shay,Che,IDT, and queen supreme junkie herself Charz...
> How could I have missed out all these months on all the economy stimuli going on in this thread...
> 
> Plus I said 76 pages... what in tarnation??? And I got mine on the 40 posts per page... So I stayed up and got through about page 50 before my eyes couldn't take no more...  Very entertaining.. I laughed, I cried.. I laughed some more...
> 
> Y'all so out of control...it's not even funny ... I propose that you guys stop calling this a "challenge" and call it the "Product Junkie we don't want no support group slash Chat thread"...
> 
> Oh and about "dead people juice in your head.." don't knock it until you tried it... my hair is luxurious...
> 
> And if I decide to stay I'mma be pushing BKT like Terri is pushing steamers... that's it!
> 
> Love you all,
> Signed Fab



Can't stand you!  

Girl we are doing the best we can.  I at least try to use some stuff up before I buy more... doesn't always work as planned.  Glad to have you with us. 

So what have you bought lately?


----------



## BrownBetty

Charzboss said:


> Wow, that did not even phase me. I think I am cured!



I know I am not, I just didn't want anything off that list.


----------



## Charz

MissVee said:


> Can't stand you!
> 
> Girl we are doing the best we can. I at least try to use some stuff up before I buy more... doesn't always work as planned. Glad to have you with us.
> 
> So what have you bought lately?


----------



## mkd

I didn't see anything I wanted on then curlmart sale page either.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Wow, that did not even phase me. I think I am cured!


 


mkd said:


> I didn't see anything I wanted on then curlmart sale page either.


 
I didn't either but i thought that i would share, charz sitting up there lyin talking about she is cured. You didn't see anything you wanted either did you charz.lmao


----------



## La Colocha

MissVee said:


> I use the tw mist, on the days I wear my hair up.
> 
> Currently I have regular castor oil + vitamin E oil and the hairveda oil (not really a fan). I also have some wild growth oil that I haven't used in a while.


 
When you use the tw mist you can seal with your casto e oil combo. Try and see how you like that.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Shay72 said:


> Leave it to Terri to recruit !
> 
> *this is pj central* but we needed a support group. Seriously though I know my foolishness has been cut way back because of this challenge.


 
I'm glad you admitted it... I'mma call it PJ GROUND ZERO 
Hmm.. I didn't read where you stopped getting 150oz pails of hairveda... has that foolishness stopped? Unless you got a salon in your basement now... 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Since You Came Up In Here: We Have Officially Made You an Honorary Member! Girl, As You See: We Need HELP!
> 
> Don't Forget Aggie, redcouverte & Brownie? Grill, Now You know they ain't using 1 buying 1 either
> 
> *We've been having alot of Fun *_*"Pretending*"_ that we are ridding ourselves of our Evil Ways!:alcoholic
> 
> Now, You are Officially In...............No Turning Back.
> 
> Now.....What have you used up this Week Ms. Fabulousity?
> 
> Seriously Fab! We are Trying!


 
Well at least you guys aren't too delusional so there isn't much work to do..  Poor Aggie...there was no help for her... unless there is hypnosis.. the rest of you guys excluding Charz... may be not be lost..


La Colocha said:


> , omg i choked on my cereal, welcome sis.


 
Makidada... You are the most hilarious of all... You always saying.. oh I'm not buying.. I'm not getting nothing until 2010.. but mysteriously.. you have new products.. hmmm... that is a dilemma.... wonder how those products get in Casa de Colocha...


MissVee said:


> Can't stand you!
> 
> Girl we are doing the best we can. I at least try to use some stuff up before I buy more... doesn't always work as planned. Glad to have you with us.
> 
> So what have you bought lately?


 
  .. "best y'all can.."... hilarity..
Compared to you guys I have been doing great.. Sure I spent about 800 on BKT in the last 6 months... but at least I won't have to worry about it for a LONG LONG LONG time..   And that's a purchase for team LHCF to protect us from price increases..lol.

Nothing exciting.. I don't want to move this stuff..  I gave in to Caramocal Joy last night.. and Brenditas is looking mighty exciting... When I got that 7th 8 drawer rolling cart in my basement... I knew the madness had to end. But the more I throw away and give away the better I feel about seeing the floor or the cabinet or wherever I have just cleaned out... so I'm reluctant to put crap back in its place...


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> I didn't either but i thought that i would share, charz sitting up there lyin talking about she is cured. You didn't see anything you wanted either did you charz.lmao


 


Yeah your right haha, all the products looked all old and expired.


----------



## Charz

*fabulosity* said:


> Well at least you guys aren't too delusional so there isn't much work to do..  Poor Aggie...there was no help for her... unless there is hypnosis.. the rest of you guys excluding Charz... may be not be lost..


 


Hey I resent that! I'm cured I tell you! 

Fab tell me in advance when you have your sales.


----------



## mkd

Caramocal Joy
 ^^ Fab, you can you please report how you like this??  I went to the website and I didn't like the website but if the products are good, I will order anyway.


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> Makidada... You are the most hilarious of all... You always saying.. oh I'm not buying.. I'm not getting nothing until 2010.. but mysteriously.. you have new products.. hmmm... that is a dilemma.... wonder how those products get in Casa de Colocha...


 
 My alter ego colocha fierce *booty pops out of thread*


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Caramocal Joy
> ^^ Fab, you can you please report how you like this?? I went to the website and I didn't like the website but if the products are good, I will order anyway.


 
I didn't like the site either it was all over the place.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> My alter ego colocha fierce *booty pops out of thread*


----------



## *fabulosity*

Charzboss said:


> Yeah your right haha, all the products looked all old and expired.


 
They did didn't they? Even though they were just the regular stock photos...LMAO...


Charzboss said:


> Hey I resent that! I'm cured I tell you!
> 
> Fab tell me in advance when you have your sales.






mkd said:


> Caramocal Joy
> ^^ Fab, you can you please report how you like this?? I went to the website and I didn't like the website but if the products are good, I will order anyway.


 
I didn't like it either... it looks like it was designed by my 12 year  old cousin  (who may or may not be dislexic and have ADD).. but hey... free shipping over $20 and a $5 sale... couldn't resist..



La Colocha said:


> My alter ego colocha fierc
> e *booty pops out of thread*




I.can't.breathe. 



La Colocha said:


> I didn't like the site either it was all over the place.


 
Now when has that ever stopped you before...lol..


----------



## Charz

*fabulosity* said:


>


 

I'm serious about the sale thing. You should have a presale when you let us in this thread know about the items first. I'm gonna start doing that!


----------



## robot.

I think I need to sign myself up.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> I'm serious about the sale thing.* You should have a presale when you let us in this thread know about the items first. I'm gonna start doing that!*


 
Pm works better

Fab you know, you can always meet me at rayray's on the corner of 54th and prospect. And you know the signal *whoot whoot*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I didn't either but i thought that i would share, *charz sitting up there lyin talking about she is cured.* You didn't see anything you wanted either did you charz.lmao


 
Uh... Yeah.... She Is!  I know those 4 Recent Trips to Sephora was just for makeup and stuff but.....hey 

And the recent trips to LUSH was just for body products and stuff....but hey  

_*who am i to judge*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh... Yeah.... She Is! I know those 4 Recent Trips to Sephora was just for makeup and stuff but.....hey
> 
> And the recent trips to LUSH was just for body products and stuff....but hey
> 
> _**who am i to judge**_


 
 Sings *coldblooded*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Since You Came Up In Here: We Have Officially Made You an Honorary Member! Girl, As You See: We Need HELP!
> 
> Don't Forget Aggie, redcouverte & Brownie? Grill, Now You know they ain't using 1 buying 1 either
> 
> We've been having alot of Fun _"Pretending"_ that we are ridding ourselves of our Evil Ways!:alcoholic
> 
> Now, You are Officially In...............No Turning Back.
> 
> Now.....What have you used up this Week Ms. Fabulousity?
> 
> Seriously Fab! We are Trying!


 
First:  My Sincere Apologies to: Aggie, Brownie, redcouverte...I didn't mean to put you all on Blast and Throw ya'll Up Under the Bus...... Telling Ya'lls Business and Thangs

I didn't name: mkd and Miss Vee (because they are too new) and I don't know them that well yet....... _So, I don't know "how bad" their problem is....._

And of course not Americka because she is doing really good.  And iNicola (bless her heart) is trying too.

But the Rest of Ya'll Are On Ya'lls Own!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> First: My Sincere Apologies to: Aggie, Brownie, redcouverte...I didn't mean to put you all on Blast and Throw ya'll Up Under the Bus...... Telling Ya'lls Business and Thangs
> 
> I didn't name: mkd and Miss Vee (because they are too new) and I don't know them that well yet....... _So, I don't know "how bad" their problem is....._
> 
> And of course not Americka because she is doing really good. And iNicola (bless her heart) is trying too.
> 
> *But the Rest of Ya'll Are On Ya'lls Own*!


 
Oh so you just gonna leave us hangin huh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Oh so you just gonna leave us hangin huh.


 
Sorry Girl, Fab Already Know You.  And Shay, Che, (and Da' Bosserplexed) So, she ain't learning nothing new.  

And Aggie, Brownie, redcouverte too. 

You see, I ain't leaving them out this time!


----------



## La Colocha

I made a homemade spray today. I used spring water, a squirt of elucence mbc, some jbco, about 2oz of tw mist. With ylang ylang essential oil, vanilla and vitamin e oil. I don't know if it works or not but it smells damn good. . Ylang ylang has hair benefits also to help stimulate growth and help with sebum on the scalp. Who would have thought. And it smells really good. Im kind of mad at myself though for buying that lavender castor oil before i smelled the essential oil. Lavender smells horrible and so does rosemary.erplexed I hope that jbco doesn't smell like what i smelled today or it will be on the exchange forum. That's what i get for being so fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *That's what i get for being so fast.*


 
Girl.....That's that Colocha-Fierce Alter Ego Booty Thang!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....That's that Colocha-Fierce Alter Ego Booty Thang!


 
. For real though, lavender smells like someone wiped their tail with a flower petal. It smelled horrible. I really hope they didn't mix alot in with it. I won't be able to stand the smell.


----------



## chebaby

wait, wait wait hole up. where i been??? my girl FAB in here and i aint know??
hey lady


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> I made a homemade spray today. I used spring water, a squirt of elucence mbc, some jbco, about 2oz of tw mist. With ylang ylang essential oil, vanilla and vitamin e oil. I don't know if it works or not but it smells damn good. . Ylang ylang has hair benefits also to help stimulate growth and help with sebum on the scalp. Who would have thought. And it smells really good. Im kind of mad at myself though for buying that lavender castor oil before i smelled the essential oil. Lavender smells horrible and so does rosemary.erplexed I hope that jbco doesn't smell like what i smelled today or it will be on the exchange forum. That's what i get for being so fast.


 
I see all these raves about jbco... but other than the fact that I hated castor oil.. (too heavy...) couldn't get it out... But I might revisit.

I meant to ask you... what happened to them homemade silk bonnets??? I saw on page  46 that you gave in and bought pretty antoinnette's and then had the nerve not to like it... How much did you pay for that thing?



chebaby said:


> wait, wait wait hole up. where i been??? my girl FAB in here and i aint know??
> hey lady


 
Hello precious heart! Did you get your cocolatte from Afroveda yet? I didn't want to have open up a can of spam on her for not getting you your stuff...


----------



## *fabulosity*

And where can I get this Taliah Waliabi bodifying mist?
Oh no ... it's starting..... <<runs out..... throwing salt over the left and the right shoulder.>>


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> And where can I get this *Taliah Waliabi *bodifying mist?
> *Oh no ... it's starting.*.... <<runs out..... throwing salt over the left and the right shoulder.>>


 
Girl, Try your Local CVS (in da' hoodiest-hood). They are testing them Nationwide in a 'few' CVS's or on Her Website. 

But Girl, You Just To' The Po' Woman's Name Up

It's Taliah Wajiid (I think)

And Girl.........Ain't Nothin' Start'N that Ain't Already Been Start'D

We Know YOU!  You Ain't Foolin' Us!


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> First: My Sincere Apologies to: Aggie, Brownie, redcouverte...I didn't mean to put you all on Blast and Throw ya'll Up Under the Bus...... Telling Ya'lls Business and Thangs
> 
> I didn't name: mkd and Miss Vee (because they are too new) and I don't know them that well yet....... _So, I don't know "how bad" their problem is....._
> 
> And of course not Americka because she is doing really good. And iNicola (bless her heart) is trying too.
> 
> But the Rest of Ya'll Are On Ya'lls Own!


T, I am a PJ in training, I am not that bad yet.  The more I hang out in this thread, the more I feel like I want EVERYTHANG!!!


----------



## mkd

I keep resisiting the urge to buy JBCO, I know I will end up getting it before the year is up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> T, I am a PJ in training, *I am not that bad yet.* The more I hang out in this thread, the more I feel like I want EVERYTHANG!!!


 
IK Hun....That's Why Your Name wasn't in the initial Roll Call! 

You have been doing good discovering what works for your Hair and everything.  You've been doing Great!

Keep it Up!


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> I meant to ask you... what happened to them homemade silk bonnets??? I saw on page 46 that you gave in and bought pretty antoinnette's and then had the nerve not to like it... How much did you pay for that thing?


 
Regular castor oil did not work for me either, jbco is a bit thinner but it makes the hair really soft. I paid $30 from pretty antoinnette's and i sent her an email too. That cheaply made bonnet, she didn't even cut the thread after she finished sewing it. Just loose threads hanging and it was sewin crooked, that was not real silk. Im a bit picky after using my prettywraps. My own bonnets will get there,.



*fabulosity* said:


> And where can I get this Taliah Waliabi bodifying mist?
> Oh no ... it's starting..... <<runs out..... throwing salt over the left and the right shoulder.>>


 
If you can't find it at cvs, i got mine from beauty of new york.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I keep resisiting the urge to buy JBCO, I know I will end up getting it before the year is up.


 
Uhhh...Well....Now....Wait A Minute....Hol' Up.....

Yeah.....You 'may' have to get that 

_*not that i am tryna' influence you or anything.....*_


----------



## mkd

I liked regular castor oil for 5 minutes then I was over it.  I don't do well with oils by themselves.   I got my TW mist from a local BSS.


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> I see all these raves about jbco... but other than the fact that I hated castor oil.. (too heavy...) couldn't get it out... But I might revisit.
> 
> I meant to ask you... what happened to them homemade silk bonnets??? I saw on page 46 that you gave in and bought pretty antoinnette's and then had the nerve not to like it... How much did you pay for that thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello precious heart! Did you get your cocolatte from Afroveda yet? I didn't want to have open up a can of spam on her for not getting you your stuff...


 lmao no need for the kong fu i got it on monday. thanx.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I keep resisiting the urge to buy JBCO, I know I will end up getting it before the year is up.


 
Get it, it may seem heavy at first but it dries soft and non greasy. I only use it on damp or wet hair. A little goes a long way.

Eta- i used diluted tw mist first then sealed with jbco. A good leave in would work then seal with the oil.


----------



## robot.

I  JBCO. I'm about to order maybe three bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah mkdoke:  And you can use it on the Baby's Hair too.


----------



## chebaby

i love my jbco on wet hair too. on dry hair its hard to spread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I liked regular castor oil for 5 minutes then I was over it.*


 

Ermmm....

Maybe you better just start out with 4oz's


----------



## chebaby

ok i havent used my shea amla butter in a while so this sunday i will do braids with it.


----------



## Shay72

*fabulosity* said:


> I'm glad you admitted it... I'mma call it PJ GROUND ZERO
> Hmm.. I didn't read where you stopped getting 150oz pails of hairveda... has that foolishness stopped? Unless you got a salon in your basement now...


I will be buying another 10 lb pail on Black Friday 



La Colocha said:


> My alter ego colocha fierce *booty pops out of thread*






*fabulosity* said:


> Now when has that ever stopped you before...lol..


Look now we have standards.  If the site is suspect and the packaging is ugly its a .


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Try your Local CVS (in da' hoodiest-hood). They are testing them Nationwide in a 'few' CVS's or on Her Website.
> 
> But Girl, You Just To' The Po' Woman's Name Up
> 
> It's Taliah Wajiid (I think)
> 
> And Girl.........Ain't Nothin' Start'N that Ain't Already Been Start'D
> 
> We Know YOU! You Ain't Foolin' Us!


 
Oh HURSH ringleader!!
I'm sorry.. I didn't know I messed her name up... I was only a little off... 

Hmmm I might wait until I get to GA to pick some up... because right now I'm at the corner of Eggshell and Cloud and I have yet to see that in CVS... but I do have a few $5 off $25 purchase register coupons... hmm... maybe I'll make a CVS run to the D to see if they have some there.




mkd said:


> T, I am a PJ in training, I am not that bad yet. The more I hang out in this thread, the more I feel like I want EVERYTHANG!!!


Run while you still have $$$$ in your paypal account!!!  These girls will have you translating your 401K into hair products... like I can't retire.. but my hurr sho'll look good...  
Before you know it; you'll be cutting out the stuff you like just to get hair products... get some garlic!!! 



La Colocha said:


> Regular castor oil did not work for me either, jbco is a bit thinner but it makes the hair really soft. I paid $30 from pretty antoinnette's and i sent her an email too. That cheaply made bonnet, she didn't even cut the thread after she finished sewing it. Just loose threads hanging and it was sewin crooked, that was not real silk. Im a bit picky after using my prettywraps. My own bonnets will get there,.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't find it at cvs, i got mine from beauty of new york.


 
$30??!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Claude have mercy!!! I really can't believe you spent $30 on that bonnet (better you than me... lol... because I was considering it..) but I bought 4 prettywraps... lmao... And don't say anything; I gave one to Mama Fab.... 

Speaking of which... people die laughing when I'm like wait.. I gotta put on my prettywrap... my friends are like why do you call your wrap rag that... I said because that's what its called! 

But y'all had me dying when you were talking about the way Charz wears hers like "Tupac"... lmao.. Mama was wearing hers the wrong way and that's instantly who she reminded me of...lol..



chebaby said:


> lmao no need for the kong fu i got it on monday. thanx.


 
No, I'm nonviolent. However... I will email the **** out of a vendor if I have to ... to get things moving....


----------



## mkd

ROBOTxcore said:


> I  JBCO. I'm about to order maybe three bottles.


 See stuff like this is what pulls me in


----------



## mkd

I think I just put too much AOHC in my son's hair.  The other day when I used it, I didn't use enough and his hair was dry this morning.  I hope he doesn't wake up with jheri curl greasy hair.


----------



## robot.

mkd said:


> See stuff like this is what pulls me in



Girl, I can PREACH to you about JBCO.


Want me to?


----------



## mkd

ROBOTxcore said:


> Girl, I can PREACH to you about JBCO.
> 
> 
> Want me to?


  I know its great!


----------



## chebaby

hey ROBOT girl. havent talked to you in a while.


----------



## robot.

Hey, Che!  How you been?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Shay:*  I got my Jessicurl WDT today!  I got the Island Fantasy.  I couldn't remember which one I ordered.

ETA: I went on Curlmart's Site.  That 30% wasn't bad at all for WEN User's/Lovers.  I love AG Products, but I passed up on the Sale. (This time).


----------



## chebaby

ROBOTxcore said:


> Hey, Che!  How you been?


 ive been good. and you? ive been trying to remember to call you and Charz but im bad at that lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Shay:* I got my Jessicurl WDT today! I got the Island Fantasy. I couldn't remember which one I ordered.
> 
> ETA: I went on Curlmart's Site. That 30% wasn't bad at all for WEN User's/Lovers. I love AG Products, but I passed up on the Sale. (This time).


 ive always wanted to try thr ag fast food but never got around to it. i may give it a try next year. i have more leave ins than anything and dont need anymore


----------



## robot.

chebaby said:


> ive been good. and you? ive been trying to remember to call you and Charz but im bad at that lol.



Charz and I text every once in a while. I need to add your number to my phone book! I'm really bad with that - I will dial a number to keep it in recent calls and I think I'll have it forever. I am so wrong.

I tried the coils jelly and I wasn't impressed, it does feel like jelly and it makes my hands sticky! But I did try on dry/not really damp hair. I'm going to try this weekend on freshly washed hair before I decide whether or not I like it.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Shay:* I got my Jessicurl WDT today! I got the Island Fantasy. I couldn't remember which one I ordered.
> 
> ETA: I went on Curlmart's Site. That 30% wasn't bad at all for WEN User's/Lovers. I love AG Products, but I passed up on the Sale. (This time).


 
Im not shay but i forgot to say I used my 15% off today, i got some jc nourish and shine. I just wanted to try it again. Nothing worked for me when my hair was shorter. I might be different now. And i had to use the 15% i got enough elucence.


----------



## mkd

Robot, I saw that you ordered from Shea n more, how much did you order?  I am thinking about ordering from them, they are in a suburb of Atlanta and they have a pick up option.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Im not shay but i forgot to say I used my 15% off today, i got some jc nourish and shine. I just wanted to try it again. Nothing worked for me when my hair was shorter. I might be different now. And i had to use the 15% i got enough elucence.


 
You said you Used & Liked the Jessicurl WDT too right?

*yeah.......you had to get that 15%*  

Why didn't you try the twist n lock instead of the nourish & shine?  Just Curious.


----------



## robot.

I was going to buy 5 lbs of shea because it was cheap and if I didn't like it, I could always whip it down. Then, when I saw they had the 3 lb option, I was going to get that and some avocado butter I've been wanting to try.

When, lo and behold, they had a 2 pc set! One 8oz shea butter and one 8oz avocado butter!  I got that and some coconut oil.

I ordered Monday and she shipped Tuesday.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> You said you Used & Liked the Jessicurl WDT too right?
> 
> *yeah.......you had to get that 15%*
> 
> Why didn't you try the twist n lock instead of the nourish & shine? Just Curious.


 
Twist & lock has lemongrass and glycerin, its too cold for glycerin and lemongrass dries my hair out. I didn't want to chance it.

Eta- wdt is too heavy for my scalp, after a while i got alot of build up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Twist & lock has lemongrass and glycerin, its too cold for glycerin and lemongrass dries my hair out. I didn't want to chance it.
> 
> Eta- wdt is too heavy for my scalp, after a while i got alot of build up.


 
Okay!  IK Che loves her Twist N Loc!   That's why I was Curious.... 

I will let you know how I like the WDT.  

I think I am going to like it because I love thick, heavy DC'ers. 

And it will be Super Great with Steam!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay! IK Che loves her Twist N Loc!  That's why I was Curious....
> 
> I will let you know how I like the WDT.
> 
> I think I am going to like it because I love thick, heavy DC'ers.
> 
> And it will be Super Great with Steam!


 
I wanted the twist and lock until i read the ingredients. I think you will like the wdt, it is a good dc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I wanted the twist and lock until i read the ingredients. *I think you will like the wdt, it is a good dc.*


 
And I will be Clarifying Monthly, so hopefully, if I do experience any kind of build-up one of my 50-11 Clarifying Shampoos will take care of that.


----------



## chebaby

ROBOTxcore said:


> Charz and I text every once in a while. I need to add your number to my phone book! I'm really bad with that - I will dial a number to keep it in recent calls and I think I'll have it forever. I am so wrong.
> 
> I tried the coils jelly and I wasn't impressed, it does feel like jelly and it makes my hands sticky! But I did try on dry/not really damp hair. I'm going to try this weekend on freshly washed hair before I decide whether or not I like it.


 when i tried it it was always on soaking wet hair and i used a very little amount. it still made my hair hard but most gels do so.....
it smells so good though.


----------



## Shay72

T--I hope you like the WDT.  If not, send it my way. It passed all of my tests though. 

This site is so hard to leave sometimes.  I've been heading over to youtube for like 2-3 hours now .


----------



## La Colocha

I hope oyin has a sale for black friday. I want to try the bath oil but i don't want to pay full price for it. I don't think i want to pay full price for anything anymore. Anyway i hope my hairveda order comes before black friday. I want to try the hydrasilica on my skin to see if i want more if its on sale. I thought of getting some oyin juices for my skin but they are a little sticky. I think i did good on my homemade spritz also ill see how my hair feels in the morning.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, La. I saw that you were talking about the Lavendar JBCO. I HATE the smell of lavendar. It gags me sometimes!! It stanks!!! 

Anyway, I'm going to use my TW mist Friday night after my wash. I can't wait to see how I like it. 

I've been MIA for a day and a half and ya'll in here acting up!!! Had me dyin', reading through and catching up!!!! LOL

I looked at that Caramocal site also and they really need to redo it. The dang menu is on the bottom right of the screen! WTH!! It's very poorly constructed. Shoot! I wouldn't mind trying that Thickums Castor Cream, though.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, La. I saw that you were talking about the Lavendar JBCO. I HATE the smell of lavendar. It gags me sometimes!! It stanks!!!
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to use my TW mist Friday night after my wash. I can't wait to see how I like it.
> 
> I've been MIA for a day and a half and ya'll in here acting up!!! Had me dyin', reading through and catching up!!!! LOL
> 
> I looked at that Caramocal site also and they really need to redo it. The dang menu is on the bottom right of the screen! WTH!! It's very poorly constructed. Shoot! I wouldn't mind trying that Thickums Castor Cream, though.


 
Yes the lavender is horrible, i had the lady at the store dying with my facial expressions. But the ylang ylang smells good. I hope that jbco doesn't smell exactly like the essential oil. And your right the caramocal sight looks awful. I didn't even look at the products. If i have to play where's waldo to find the products i really don't need them.


----------



## Brownie518

Finally got my Hairveda shipping notice!!!

@T - I got my free sampler from Cherylandco. The Buttercream cookie was the bomb!!!!!


----------



## robot.

There was a site someone posted about a while ago... natural, handmade products and a LOT of them. I think they posted here, too, so I can't find it.

It was, like, brown sugar, flower, cookie or something...


----------



## Brownie518

^^^Hmmm, if you find it, let us know...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @T - I got my free sampler from Cherylandco. *The Buttercream cookie* was the bomb!!!!!


 
Cookie???   As in Singular??

Sooo.....Does that mean....you only ate 1???erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Cookie???   As in Singular??
> 
> Sooo.....Does that mean....you only ate 1???erplexed



 Ummm , well, at the time of that post, that was the only one I had eaten. Since, then, I tore up the chocolate chip and the sugar cookie. OMG, they were good!!!  The free sampler deal came with a $10 gift certificate so I'm going to order some more. 


In keeping with the spirit of the Challenge, I used up a Philip B. Lovin' Leave In. I have one more left. I doubt I'll repurchase.


----------



## mkd

I just ordered all my vitamins and an AOGBP conditioner.


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, my hair spritz turned out fine and i also go my shipping notice from hairveda, hopefully it gets here before thanksgiving. Today is wash day and im going to prepoo with coffee butter and hibiscus oil, wash with elucence and make my butter dc. Ill be dc'ing overnight. I will use some mbc to condition with after i wash. Its almost gone.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Good day ladies, my hair spritz turned out fine and i also go my shipping notice from hairveda, hopefully it gets here before thanksgiving. Today is wash day and im going to prepoo with coffee butter and hibiscus oil, wash with elucence and make my butter dc. Ill be dc'ing overnight. I will use some mbc to condition with after i wash. Its almost gone.


 
Do you have a back up of the Elucence La?  

I don't know what to do with my hair tonight.  I am debating between rollersetting and trying another twist and curl.


----------



## redecouvert

@Lacolocha: that is a decadent hair treatment. Can I come over so we can do our hair together? I also have some coffee butter but all i do is smell it instead of using it.

so It was fun to be a PJ for the past 1 year and a half. I used only KBB until I decided to try other products and went crazy..lol..so I am slowly taking out products from my regimen. I decided that no more Afroveda for me. I still stand by everything I said about the line but since she uses a lot of citrus oils, only the loc hemp seed and cocolatte work for me. I have the ingredients in other products..so yeah..buh bye afroveda..once i used up all my afroveda stash i won't repurchase


----------



## mkd

redecouverte said:


> @Lacolocha: that is a decadent hair treatment. Can I come over so we can do our hair together? I also have some coffee butter but all i do is smell it instead of using it.
> 
> so It was fun to be a PJ for the past 1 year and a half. I used only KBB until I decided to try other products and went crazy..lol..so I am slowly taking out products from my regimen. I decided that no more Afroveda for me. I still stand by everything I said about the line but since she uses a lot of citrus oils, only the loc hemp seed and cocolatte work for me. I have the ingredients in other products..so yeah..buh bye afroveda..once i used up all my afroveda stash i won't repurchase


 Yay, redcouverte!  I never got interested in KBB.  Do you like it?

My chargin valley poo bars came today.  I got babassu and marshmallow and carrot milk and honey.  I don't know which one to use tonight.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> *Do you have a back up of the Elucence La? *
> 
> I don't know what to do with my hair tonight. I am debating between rollersetting and trying another twist and curl.


 
Do i have more elucence? Or do i have another product to back it up?


----------



## La Colocha

redecouverte said:


> @Lacolocha: that is a decadent hair treatment. Can I come over so we can do our hair together? I also have some coffee butter but all i do is smell it instead of using it.
> 
> so It was fun to be a PJ for the past 1 year and a half. I used only KBB until I decided to try other products and went crazy..lol..so I am slowly taking out products from my regimen. I decided that no more Afroveda for me. I still stand by everything I said about the line but since she uses a lot of citrus oils, only the loc hemp seed and cocolatte work for me. I have the ingredients in other products..so yeah..buh bye afroveda..once i used up all my afroveda stash i won't repurchase


 
Its good that you are finding your staples. Girl we can do our hair together, we can do tea and some cake.


----------



## mkd

I was asking about more elucence and then I remembered that you said you ordered some yesterday!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Yay, redcouverte! I never got interested in KBB. Do you like it?
> 
> My chargin valley poo bars came today. I got babassu and marshmallow and carrot milk and honey. I don't know which one to use tonight.


 i know you didnt ask me but i just have to jump in. i love love love kbb. it is the best out there imo. and since your hais is thin and fine i think you will flip out over the hair milk. infact, because im sure you will love it i am willing to give you a full bottle if you want. pm me you info and i'll send you one.(and everyone knows i dont part with my kbb) but i think your hair will love it.


----------



## chebaby

my lush stuff came in the mail today yall. im so excited. everything smells so darn good. i am staying in the house all this weekend because i am still sick so i cant wait to use the face wash dark angels, it smells so good. and my face needs a good cleaning. it has not been looking fresh or bright since ive been sick. it definately needs a pick me up lol. and i decided to pre poo on sunday with the retread conditioner.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I was asking about more elucence and then I remembered that you said you ordered some yesterday!


 
No i didn't order any yesterday. I ordered the liters a few weeks ago and  then i was sent some more on accident. I have enough to last me at least 1year and 1/2.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> my lush stuff came in the mail today yall. im so excited. everything smells so darn good. i am staying in the house all this weekend because i am still sick so i cant wait to use the face wash dark angels, it smells so good. and my face needs a good cleaning. it has not been looking fresh or bright since ive been sick. it definately needs a pick me up lol. and i decided to pre poo on sunday with the retread conditioner.


 
Yay new stuff. I hope you enjoy it and get better soon.


----------



## La Colocha

Give thanks to your curls and save 15% now! 
We know you've heard of Black Friday, after Thanksgiving, but have you heard of Curly Friday, before Thanksgiving? Help celebrate by giving thanks to your curls. *Shop CurlMart today through November 24th and save 15% storewide*!*

Use coupon code *THANKS.* 


 Shop Now! 









*Excludes all kits, collections, Curly Cocktails, Wen and Kinky-Curly products.


I thought i would share


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ya'll.....It's the 'Mysterious Case of the Never Ending Products'

I thought For Sure I'd finish up my Nutrine Garlic Conditioner....but it looks like I will have 1 more use before it's gone.erplexed  

I did use up an ampule of Redken Deep Fuel (IK Big Deal).  I am hoping that this HSR/Redken Butter Treat DC 'Combo' will be gone....Now Watch me have 1 mo' 'gin.

Anyway, at least I know that Tube of Deep Fuel and a Tube of Fermodyl will be gone.

I cannot believe it???  Did Stuff Mysteriously Refill while I was sleeping last night.


----------



## chebaby

lmao. now you see what i was going through with my ojon mist. its like those commercials where the cleaning products feel left out. they just wanna hold on to you.


----------



## robot.

Cheeeeee...

I really didn't want to like the Coils Jelly. I reeeally didn't.

And dammit if it wasn't perfection.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i know you didnt ask me but i just have to jump in. i love love love kbb. it is the best out there imo. and since your hais is thin and fine i think you will flip out over the hair milk. infact, because im sure you will love it i am willing to give you a full bottle if you want. pm me you info and i'll send you one.(and everyone knows i dont part with my kbb) but i think your hair will love it.


 Girl...you are making KBB sound sooooo good!


----------



## chebaby

ROBOTxcore said:


> Cheeeeee...
> 
> I really didn't want to like the Coils Jelly. I reeeally didn't.
> 
> And dammit if it wasn't perfection.


 
really lmao. i wish it worked for me. but i do love her daily leave in



mkd said:


> Girl...you are making KBB sound sooooo good!


 it is girl. i love her hair milk, nectar, hair cream(the best cream for the summer) and her deep conditioner.


----------



## JJamiah

LOOK i broke down, I did more like use one buy 10. I restocked all my staples and even got three new items. 

I did good for a few challanges with not buying, I am going to do a NO BUY for December, January and February and see if that helps this PJ out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

JJamiah said:


> *LOOK i broke down,* I did more like use one buy 10. *I restocked all my staples and even got three new items*.
> 
> I did good for a few challanges with not buying, I am going to do a NO BUY for December, January and February and see if that helps this PJ out!


 
Girl, Don't Feel Too Bad About it. 

Afterall, You Did Restock Your Staples...._*oh....I do see where you added 3 new things* _

It wasn't 'like' you went out there and Went Wild & Crazy! 

You got what you needed.  (And that's a Good thing).


----------



## mkd

Che, do you use KBB to mosturize or as a syler?


----------



## JJamiah

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Don't Feel Too Bad About it.
> 
> Afterall, You Did Restock Your Staples...._*oh....I do see where you added 3 new things* _
> 
> It wasn't 'like' you went out there and Went Wild & Crazy!
> 
> You got what you needed. (And that's a Good thing).


 
Aww thanks for your support, you don't know how bad I need it. LOL


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ya'll.....It's the 'Mysterious Case of the Never Ending Products'
> 
> I thought For Sure I'd finish up my Nutrine Garlic Conditioner....but it looks like I will have 1 more use before it's gone.erplexed
> 
> I did use up an ampule of Redken Deep Fuel (IK Big Deal). I am hoping that this HSR/Redken Butter Treat DC 'Combo' will be gone....Now Watch me have 1 mo' 'gin.
> 
> Anyway, at least I know that Tube of Deep Fuel and a Tube of Fermodyl will be gone.
> 
> *I cannot believe it??? Did Stuff Mysteriously Refill while I was sleeping last night*.


 
Little men with muscles come at night to play and refill products



JJamiah said:


> LOOK i broke down, I did more like use one buy 10. I restocked all my staples and even got three new items.
> 
> I did good for a few challanges with not buying, I am going to do a NO BUY for December, January and February and see if that helps this PJ out!


 

Girl where have you been, you have got to come by more often.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

JJamiah said:


> Aww thanks for your support, you don't know how bad I need it. LOL


 
Girl, Being a PJ is HARD!  Whether you are trying to recover or giving into your addiction........It's a daily struggle.

That's why we're in this Thread (hopefully) sometimes, I don't know....

We are all trying to overcome our _'urges'_ and shop smarter and make better product purchasing decisions


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Little men with muscles come at night to play and refill products*


 
You're right  I did use up the HSR.  

I will keep the Butter Treat for Next Week.  I still have about 5 weeks (or so) to use up some more things.

I am going to stay on top of it and see what I can Knock Out by 12-31


----------



## JJamiah

La Colocha said:


> Little men with muscles come at night to play and refill products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl where have you been, you have got to come by more often.


 
I do, I thought I could handle it on my own, 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Being a PJ is HARD! Whether you are trying to recover or giving into your addiction........It's a daily struggle.
> 
> That's why we're in this Thread (hopefully) sometimes, I don't know....
> 
> We are all trying to overcome our _'urges'_ and shop smarter and make better product purchasing decisions


 
NO LIE, I do have a problem, I shop and spend like there is no tomorrow. I stock up like things are going to not be made anymore like if I don't I will run out even though I have about 2 in stock. HUH, it is weird! it's not just with hair things it is with everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

JJamiah said:


> NO LIE, I do have a problem, *I shop and spend like there is no tomorrow. I stock up like things are going to not be made anymore like if I don't I will run out even though I have about 2 in stock.* HUH, it is weird! *it's not just with hair things it is with everything.*


 
  Girl........We all Do! 

Trust:  You are No Alone

I'm determined to make some progress in 2010.  I have alot of great stuff, but this 'urge/desire' to buy more is something that definitely has to be broken.

It doesn't make any sense. 

I said in 2010, I will focus soley on Hair-Health and see if it takes my mind off of products.....erplexed


----------



## mkd

I decided to use the carrot and milk poo bar.  My hair LOVES it.  When I washed it out, my hair felt like it had already been conditioned.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, do you use KBB to mosturize or as a syler?


 to moisturize. i use the hair milk as a leave in almost everytime i do my hair and it never lets me down. i only use the cream in the summer because it has a high amount of glycerine in it but its amazing. i use it on a wash and go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I decided to use the carrot and milk poo bar. *My hair LOVES it. When I washed it out, my hair felt like it had already been conditioned.*


 
That's Good mkd!  Glad you have something that totally agrees with Your Hair!  Good Job!

Now, all you need to do is find more products that really Responds to Your Hair!


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I decided to use the carrot and milk poo bar. My hair LOVES it. When I washed it out, my hair felt like it had already been conditioned.


 
Im glad the shampoo bar works for you. Its good to find something that your hair loves.



JJamiah said:


> I do, I thought I could handle it on my own,


 
Girl i found out the hard way it can't be done alone, you need some type of support system, we help motivate each other and talk about all sorts of things.


----------



## mkd

I am DC with AOHSR.  I really don't feel like roller setting my hair


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> I did use up an ampule of Redken Deep Fuel (IK Big Deal).  I am hoping that this HSR/Redken Butter Treat DC 'Combo' will be gone....Now Watch me have 1 mo' 'gin.



How do you like the deep fuel? I have a bottle that I have yet to use.


----------



## mkd

I decided  to use flexi rods instead.  I haven't used these in years.  I hope I like the results.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> lmao. now you see what i was going through with my ojon mist. its like those commercials where the cleaning products feel left out. they just wanna hold on to you.


I love those commercials 



JJamiah said:


> I do, I thought I could handle it on my own,
> 
> 
> 
> NO LIE, I do have a problem, I shop and spend like there is no tomorrow. I stock up like things are going to not be made anymore like if I don't I will run out even though I have about 2 in stock. HUH, it is weird! it's not just with hair things it is with everything.


I'm like this too.  I have to have at least 2 of everything.

Thank goodness for the above because I found out Jasmine's natural deodorant ain't strong enough for me .  I had some Secret waiting in the wings.


----------



## mkd

Shay72 said:


> I love those commercials
> 
> 
> I'm like this too. I have to have at least 2 of everything.
> 
> Thank goodness for the above because I found out Jasmine's natural deodorant ain't strong enough for me . I had some Secret waiting in the wings.


 I was using Tom's natural deoderant for a few weeks, it isn't strong enough either


----------



## chebaby

tonight im gonna go home and take out these twists. im going to detaingle with coco tree detangling gee and put my hair in some big braids. i dont plan on going anywhere this weekend so my hair will stay like that under a scarf until sunday.


----------



## redecouvert

@MKD: exactly what chebaby said  when i went natural in 2006, I bought everything carol's daughter and nothing worked. then for a year and so, i was using solely aveda...then decided to switch to something more natural and opted for KBB. Looove the line!! obviously i found products that are more nourishing but i was always come back to this line

now i was fine with kbb until i decided that i wanted to try other stuff...
my mom was a PJ and used to hide stuff from my dad
Pjism is hereditary..lol...but hopefully 2010 is where i trimmed down my collection

i also admire so much women following their dreams, launching their lines so i want to support them as well


----------



## Shay72

I like to support the "For Us, By Us" ladies too.  I do it pretty well .

I finished up some Jessicurl WDT, Seseame (sp?) Beauty Elixir and Shikai Everyday Conditioner.  I have Jessicurl on the way and I have backups for the conditioner.  I do like the beauty elixir but I'm figuring I can probably just get the oil from TNS.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I like to support the "For Us, By Us" ladies too. I do it pretty well .
> 
> I finished up some Jessicurl WDT, Seseame (sp?) Beauty Elixir and Shikai Everyday Conditioner. I have Jessicurl on the way and I have backups for the conditioner. I do like the beauty elixir but I'm figuring I can probably just get the oil from TNS.


 
Good job shay, i thought i was up alone. I like supporting fubu ladies also. So much that im itching for a black friday that i said i was not going to participate in.


----------



## Shay72

Okay I was just on the Hairveda forum and BJ said she won't reveal what is on sale but it is their bestselling items and some Urban Aroma stuff too.  She also said they will be hiring some temp staff to help out.  My guess for the Urban Aroma will be the new scented butters since they just became available.  Hair stuff--vatika frosting, wbc, sitri, cocasta, almond glaze, and whipped gelly are my guesses.


----------



## La Colocha

Thanks shay ill be there to see what goodies she has on sale, especially the body stuff. Madagascar vanilla is the truth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MissVee said:


> How do you like the deep fuel? Hoe do you like it? I have a bottle that I have yet to use.


 
*Ms. Vee*: I really like Deep Fuel alot. It's a Good Protein Treatment. And it says it lasts up to 8 washes. I've used the Deep Fuel about every 6-8 weeks.

So in between, I will use a super light Reconstructor i.e. Giovanni Nutra-Fix or Abba Recoup ---

I didn't know it came in bottles? I've only seen the  5 Pk. Ampules. (Will look for the Bottle) thanks 

I have seen the Anti Snap Leave-In (Bottle) alot of Ladies swear by. I have that too, but haven't used it.  And the CAT Protein in the Bottle.  And the 8.5 oz Tubes of the Extreme Rescue Force.

For the most part, I've really liked every Redken product I've purchased (so far) with the exception of the All Soft Heavy Cream. For Me, it wasn't _'Heavy'_ enough.  I'd repurchase every one of them with the exception of the All Soft Heavy Cream.  

I sent one of those to another Poster and she's made that part of her Aresnal.  She Loved It!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where Errrbody At This A.M.????????????

Wake Up Ya'll ! ! ! !

*There's a Buy 1 Get 2 Free Sale With FREE SHIPPING!*

I Know How to Wake Up a Thread FULL Of Product Junkies!

Discount Code: JUSTPLAYIN'


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where Errrbody At This A.M.????????????
> 
> Wake Up Ya'll ! ! ! !
> 
> *There's a Buy 1 Get 2 Free Sale With FREE SHIPPING!*
> 
> I Know How to Wake Up a Thread FULL Of Product Junkies!
> 
> Discount Code: JUSTPLAYIN'


 

You are hilarious, im just moving around. I mixed a dc last night of olive butter,shea butter, avocado butter, jbco and komaza califa conditoner. I had to open it, i ran out of baby food. I will rinse this out later. My jbco should be here today, so im going to see what the lavender smells like. If i don't like the smell it will be on the exchange forum. Other than that im trying to be good. Im also starting to make a dent in my coffee butter. I don't know when i will use something up again but some stuff will be gone at the same time. Im using jbco alot im glad that i ordered more.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I havent been in here for a WHILE!

I finished one of my shampoos from Jasmine's -- I still have one more to use though.

Im almost done with my herbal hair grease from Njoi Creations

Im almost done with my sample of Cocasta oil from Hairveda -- I have a full size to use after thats gone.

Half a jar of Vatika Frosting to use -- after that I have one more to use

it seems like this stuff never goes away! 

Im in on the for us by us thing. I try to support my people when I can!

I would like to purchase items from Hairveda on BF, but their customer service pisses me off! My emails usually arent answered and when I post in the forum, Im still not answered. I'll see how I feel about them next week.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where Errrbody At This A.M.????????????
> 
> Wake Up Ya'll ! ! ! !
> 
> *There's a Buy 1 Get 2 Free Sale With FREE SHIPPING!*
> 
> I Know How to Wake Up a Thread FULL Of Product Junkies!
> 
> Discount Code: JUSTPLAYIN'



Girl I was scanning this thread to find out where! You ain't right 

Had me itching like a crackhead!


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Ms. Vee*: I really like Deep Fuel alot. It's a Good Protein Treatment. And it says it lasts up to 8 washes. I've used the Deep Fuel about every 6-8 weeks.
> 
> So in between, I will use a super light Reconstructor i.e. Giovanni Nutra-Fix or Abba Recoup ---
> 
> I didn't know it came in bottles? I've only seen the  5 Pk. Ampules. (Will look for the Bottle) thanks
> 
> I have seen the Anti Snap Leave-In (Bottle) alot of Ladies swear by. I have that too, but haven't used it.  And the CAT Protein in the Bottle.  And the 8.5 oz Tubes of the Extreme Rescue Force.
> 
> For the most part, I've really liked every Redken product I've purchased (so far) with the exception of the All Soft Heavy Cream. For Me, it wasn't _'Heavy'_ enough.  I'd repurchase every one of them with the exception of the All Soft Heavy Cream.
> 
> I sent one of those to another Poster and she's made that part of her Aresnal.  She Loved It!



Thanks!  I will look again in my stash but I think it is deep fuel.


----------



## BrownBetty

I haven't finished anything.

I CW with philips B conditioning cream, it was a delight!  It had slip and my hair is soft.  Good times!  I found it in Tj maxx (shout out to coffee!).  I wet wrapped my hair and I am airdrying now.  Also, I used tw as in a leave in with some mizani thermasmooth leave in something or the other. My hair feels ok.


----------



## BeetleBug

La Colocha said:


> Thanks shay ill be there to see what goodies she has on sale, especially the body stuff. *Madagascar vanilla is the truth.*



How did it smell? I'm buying a few of the the scented buttercremes  to use as hair butters.


----------



## Shay72

I am loving my hair today.  I think it's a combination of double tea rinsing (I got this from Flowinlocks.  I do a tea rinse with my strengthening teas, heat cap, then rinse out, then I do a tea rinse with my conditioning teas but don't wash it out and put the dc right on top, then I steamed), adding JBCO to my dc & cowash condishes, and just the quality products I use .  I'm very happy.  We'll see how long this lasts .


----------



## robot.

Before I left to go to the Oyin store, I got a package.

When I came home from the Oyin store, I had three more waiting.


Who wants to know about my new goodies?


----------



## Shay72

I'm so freaking boooooored!


----------



## chebaby

i wanna know robot, give it up lol.

i know ive said this before but let me say it again. qhemet detangling gee is the best. i detangled my hair after taking out my twists with a RAT TAIL COMB. that stuff is amazing.


----------



## La Colocha

I recieved my order from jamaicanblackcastoroil.com so i guess they are legit. I had no problems and shipping was fast. About 4 days. The lavendar jbco has a very faint lavender smell so i can deal with it, it smells like jbco and some lavender so that's good. If it works the same as the regular jbco i will keep it in rotation.


----------



## robot.

chebaby said:


> i wanna know robot, give it up lol.
> 
> i know ive said this before but let me say it again. qhemet detangling gee is the best. i detangled my hair after taking out my twists with a RAT TAIL COMB. that stuff is amazing.



Hair-wise, I got a jar of conditioning hair mask from ButtersnBars, avocado butter, more shea butter, a conair quick braid, and a handful of products from Caramocal Joy, which I just made a thread on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> *Girl I was scanning this thread to find out where! You ain't right *


 


CB!  Now you Know Good & Well.........That YOU are Da' One with All the Sales Information.

You Always Know about it, like you Own Stock in the Company.:eye:  

You get the Details _Fresh off the Press_.


----------



## Tee

I having been doing really good.  I am _kind of_ a reformed hair PJ.  But I shouldn't have came i here.  You all got me looking like,


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> CB!  Now you Know Good & Well.........That YOU are Da' One with All the Sales Information.
> 
> You Always Know about it, like you Own Stock in the Company.:eye:
> 
> You get the Details _Fresh off the Press_.




Girl I know! Oh I got something for you.


SAVE US TO YOUR FAVORITES FOR OUR BIG BLACK FRIDAY SALE !!! EVERYONE THAT MAKES A PURCHASE DURING OUR BLACK FRIDAY SALE WILL BE ENTERED IN A DRAWING TO WIN A COUPON CODE FOR $50 WORTH OF FREE STUFF(2 winners will be chosen at random)  

ON SALE NOW use discount code hairluv for even more savings
Body Whip / Body Lotion
Hair Reconstructor
Natural Deodorant
Hemp and Aloe Body Wash
Shipping Special For any order over $15.00 shipping is just $5.00

www.jasminesbathandbeautyproducts.coml


----------



## Aggie

Tee said:


> I having been doing really good. I am _kind of_ a reformed hair PJ. But I shouldn't have came i here. You all got me looking like,


 
Get out Tee, get out while you still can...these girls are like magnets, they make you wanna buy erryting. I stay out as much as I can and come in only to update. I cannot grow my stash anymore than it is already. 

I am desperately trying to use stuff up before the shelf life of them expire on me. Products smell aweful and lose their efficacy if you keep them too long so I have to use mine up and not purchase anything else for now. 

I may consider getting some items for black Friday OR next year.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Girl I know! Oh I got something for you.
> 
> 
> SAVE US TO YOUR FAVORITES FOR OUR BIG BLACK FRIDAY SALE !!! EVERYONE THAT MAKES A PURCHASE DURING OUR BLACK FRIDAY SALE WILL BE ENTERED IN A DRAWING TO WIN A COUPON CODE FOR $50 WORTH OF FREE STUFF(2 winners will be chosen at random)
> 
> ON SALE NOW use discount code hairluv for even more savings
> Body Whip / Body Lotion
> Hair Reconstructor
> Natural Deodorant
> Hemp and Aloe Body Wash
> Shipping Special For any order over $15.00 shipping is just $5.00
> 
> www.jasminesbathandbeautyproducts.coml


 
Just plain evil. I have enough body stuff to last me forever, no more *throws holy water*


----------



## La Colocha

Tee said:


> I having been doing really good. I am _kind of_ a reformed hair PJ. But I shouldn't have came i here. You all got me looking like,


 
Hi miss tee, we are not that bad when you put alot of pj's in one place it may or may not be safe, it depends on the day.


----------



## mkd

Robot, did you say you started a new thread on the carmocal-joy?


----------



## robot.

Yeah, it's probably fallen back a few pages. I'll  bump for you.


----------



## Shay72

I finished my Olive Butter Cream sample from Crown Essentials.  I really like it but I figure I can just order olive butter from TNS.

I will be ordering from Jasmine's.  I need some bodywashes.


----------



## mkd

Thanks Robot


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I finished my Olive Butter Cream sample from Crown Essentials. I really like it but I figure I can just order olive butter from TNS.
> 
> I will be ordering from Jasmine's. I need some bodywashes.


 
I wanted to order from her too but my coconut cream soap is still oos, ill have to pass this time.


----------



## BeetleBug

BeetleBug said:


> How did it smell? I'm buying a few of the the scented buttercremes  to use as hair butters.



Just quoting


----------



## Tee

JJamiah said:


> LOOK i broke down, I did more like use one buy 10. I restocked all my staples and even got three new items.
> 
> I did good for a few challanges with not buying, I am going to do a NO BUY for December, January and February and see if that helps this PJ out!





Aggie said:


> Get out Tee, get out while you still can...these girls are like magnets, they make you wanna buy erryting. I stay out as much as I can and come in only to update. I cannot grow my stash anymore than it is already.
> 
> I am desperately trying to use stuff up before the shelf life of them expire on me. Products smell aweful and lose their efficacy if you keep them too long so I have to use mine up and not purchase anything else for now.
> 
> I may consider getting some items for black Friday OR next year.


This is sooo me.  I am trying to use up some of the older stuff so i dont end up wasting money trashing it.


----------



## La Colocha

BeetleBug said:


> Just quoting


 
Its hard to describe the scent, its like a musk and vanilla mixed together, if you like indian incense you will love this fragrance. I like things that smell exotic and different. The hairveda soaps that i have smell really good.


----------



## Brownie518

Tee said:


> This is sooo me. I am trying to use up some of the older stuff so i dont end up wasting money trashing it.


 
 Hey, Tee!!!  Nice to see you in here!!! Now, run, girl, run!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






 Off to check out Robot's Caramocal thread.

*cough* and then off to Jasmine's...


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, Tee!!!  Nice to see you in here!!! Now, run, girl, run!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Off to check out Robot's Caramocal thread*.
> 
> *cough* and then off to Jasmine's...


 
For shame for shame.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> For shame for shame.


 
I won't get anything for myself.  I'm looking for stocking stuffers. Yeah, stocking stuffers!


----------



## La Colocha

Im thinking of doing a no buy from december to january. Im picking up old habits again. I don't have alot of products and i want to keep it that way. I don't think im going to buy anything on black friday either. I got just about everything i want. Im going to experiment next week and try to make my own body splash moisturizers. Having good luck with using some essential oils i want to dabble in that a bit, keeps my mind off of buying hair products. My jojoba/jbco mix i made is solid now and i can't get it out the bottle. Next time i know to just leave it in the jar. I have to get a few more things used up by 2010, i have 2 oils i want to get rid of so i can strictly use jbco.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I won't get anything for myself.  I'm looking for stocking stuffers. Yeah, stocking stuffers!


 
Tell me anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've been reassessing my Stash, and I honestly don't need a thing. 

I am also re-evaluating my purchases and _how_ I purchase.  So, everything is under the microscope.  And nothing is off the table.

I do know, that I want to focus in the New Year more on Hair Health, rather than Purchasing additional products.  


So, that's My Personal Challenge

IA with Aggie.  Nothing would be worse for me, to have a lot of products go bad on me.  Especially, since I only do my Hair once a Week.

I need to focus on Product-Reduction Seriously.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've been reassessing my Stash, and I honestly don't need a thing.
> 
> I am also re-evaluating my purchases and _how_ I purchase. So, everything is under the microscope. And nothing is off the table.
> 
> I do know, that I want to focus in the New Year more on Hair Health, rather than Purchasing additional products.
> 
> 
> So, that's My Personal Challenge
> 
> *IA with Aggie. Nothing would be worse for me, to have a lot of products go bad on me. Especially, since I only do my Hair once a Week.*
> 
> *I need to focus on Product-Reduction Seriously*.


 
I think we talked about this before, when you have some time get the products together that have a short shelf life to use those up first. Especially things that don't have preservatives or if you can't get to those things right away, place the things with the least shelf life in the fridge so it can keep longer. I have a list on how long my products will last and guesstimate due to sometimes i have no idea how long a company has had the products before they send them out unless its freshly handmade upon order. Someone mentioned before all companies should print the shelf life on products but they don't, here is what i have written down.

All natural no preservatives 3-6 months, stored in the fridge they may last longer

Natural products with preservatives 1 year tops, sometimes you can go longer but for me especially if its left out id say 12-14 months.

Salon brands a little over 2 years unless it states on the back.

And before you use a product smell it and examine it, if its really seperated, discolored or smells off, chuck it. hth

Eta- also getting water in a jar or container with natural ingredients that don't contain preservatives, depending on the temp can breed bacteria and cause mold. Im always careful with natural products to preserve the shelf life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I think we talked about this before, when you have some time get the products together that have a short shelf life to use those up first. Especially things that don't have preservatives or if you can't get to those things right away, place the things with the least shelf life in the fridge so it can keep longer. I have a list on how long my products will last and guesstimate due to sometimes i have no idea how long a company has had the products before they send them out unless its freshly handmade upon order. Someone mentioned before all companies should print the shelf life on products but they don't, here is what i have written down.
> 
> All natural no preservatives 3-6 months, stored in the fridge they may last longer
> 
> Natural products with preservatives 1 year tops, sometimes you can go longer but for me especially if its left out id say 12-14 months.
> 
> Salon brands a little over 2 years unless it states on the back.
> 
> And before you use a product smell it and examine it, if its really seperated, discolored or smells off, chuck it. hth
> 
> Eta- also getting water in a jar or container with natural ingredients that don't contain preservatives, depending on the temp can breed bacteria and cause mold. Im always careful with natural products to preserve the shelf life.*


 
Yes, we have talked at great lengths about "Shelf Life"  Thanks again, for this Detailed In-Depth Reminder.

I still really have to work on reducing things rather than adding additional (new)items.


----------



## panamoni

Hi Ladies, Hope you guys are doing well.  I'm back from Bermuda.  

I think I have one use left of my Sitrinillah DC.  Should be done soon.


----------



## Brownie518

panamoni said:


> Hi Ladies, Hope you guys are doing well. I'm back from Bermuda.
> 
> I think I have one use left of my Sitrinillah DC. Should be done soon.


 

Hey, pana!!! Welcome back!!!


----------



## Shay72

Good for you LC and T but um I will still be shopping on BF.  I have seriously reduced my stash by using up products, trashing "trash" products or just giving stuff away.  I will be going down to doing my hair only 2x/wk come the new year so I will be slowing up on the using up too but I feel really good about my stash at the moment.  It is extremely organized too which I love.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Good for you LC and T but *um I will still be shopping on BF*. I have seriously reduced my stash by using up products, trashing "trash" products or just giving stuff away. I will be going down to doing my hair only 2x/wk come the new year so I will be slowing up on the using up too but I feel really good about my stash at the moment. It is extremely organized too which I love.


 
So will I, Shay. I'm going to restock on some staples.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Good for you LC and T but um I will still be shopping on BF. I have seriously reduced my stash by using up products, trashing "trash" products or just giving stuff away. I will be going down to doing my hair only 2x/wk come the new year so I will be slowing up on the using up too but I feel really good about my stash at the moment. It is extremely organized too which I love.


 
You are doing a really good job shay. If i had something that i wanted on black friday i would buy something too. I have been over it and over it and can't think of nothing, even though i have an urge to buy. I was thinking of getting some oyin and hairveda body stuff if its on sale but i really have enough. Enough that we all in this thread can take a shower 2x a day for a month straight and still have alot left over. I will be here though awake and enjoying the experience and the excitement with you all on black friday, there is nothing like a good sale.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> So will I, Shay. I'm going to restock on some staples.


 
I know you will.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> So will I, Shay. I'm going to restock on some staples.


 
All mine will be restocks too with two new products from Hairveda--buttercreams & acv rinse.

On Twitter, BJ mentioned cyber Monday and a limited time product coming out in December--Acai Berry DC .


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I know you will.


 
 You hush, now!!! 

I need 3 things from Shescentit, 2 CoCasta oils from Hairveda and I'll get some soaps and butters for my sister. If JBCO is on sale anywhere, you know I'll be on that, too.  I won't be buying willy nilly like I used to. I know what I'll be using.

ETA: I'll be getting at least 3 of those new butters.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I know you will.


 
 I knew I could count on Brownie !


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> All mine will be restocks too with two new products from Hairveda--buttercreams & acv rinse.
> 
> On Twitter, BJ mentioned cyber Monday and a limited time product coming out in December--Acai Berry DC .


 
 That sounds delish!!!! I like Cyber Monday. Hmmm....



Shay72 said:


> I knew I could count on Brownie !


 
Always!!!!


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> All mine will be restocks too with two new products from Hairveda--buttercreams & acv rinse.
> 
> On Twitter, BJ mentioned cyber Monday and* a limited time* product coming out in December--*Acai Berry DC* .


 
WHAT??:crazy:


----------



## Brownie518

Yeah, uhh huh, La!!! I see you!!! LOL


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, uhh huh, La!!! I see you!!! LOL


 
I need nothing, nothing nothing *chants* yall better watch out you know im at home and i will be on the look out.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> WHAT??:crazy:


 
I know BJ is so wrong for that one.  But I figure since you like butters you could always use the Acai Buttercream as a dc if you fall in love with this.  Well if people start rioting she might keep it .


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I know BJ is so wrong for that one. But I figure since you like butters you could always use the Acai Buttercream as a dc if you fall in love with this. Well if people start rioting she might keep it .


 
Girl you know how we get down and if i like the ingredients too, shhh they better be ready.


----------



## La Colocha

Im taking a break right now doing my chebaby braids, my dc turned out good, i think i got that on lock. I just wanted to say for the 100th time that i love jbco. Id eat it if i wouldn't regret it laterbut no its truly the bomb.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I just wanted to say for the 100th time that i love jbco. Id eat it if i wouldn't regret it laterbut no its truly the bomb.


 
Dang


----------



## chebaby

im up, actually i never went to sleep from when i woke up yesterday morning lol. been up listening to esperanza spalding. anyway i pre pood with honey hemp conditioner, shampood with oyin grand poo bar and then did a 10 minute condition with a mix of island naturals and gpb. i put in some giovanni direct and jbco and have my head wrapped in my hair towel. i will twist using shea amla and pur whipped gelly for hold. im gonna do some mini twist so i know thats gonna take some time.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> WHAT??:crazy:


 
I felt  the exact same way when I saw Shay's post


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I felt the exact same way when I saw Shay's post


 
Yes i was like omg what But i feel better this morning about the situation we have on our hands now.


----------



## La Colocha

I woke up this morning to very soft hair, i used my tw mix spray and jbco to seal my hair, i didn't need a butter. I have to cut back on my use of jbco, i think im using too much because its going fast. Im going to be more light handed with it so it can last longer. I don't want to have to order anymore until april. Im still doing the mini challenge by applying it on my edges and using it on my scalp. It keeps my edges soft and keeps my scalp in good condition. Im working on what im going to do for next week, probably clarify.


----------



## Skiggle

delete,,,,,,,,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Good for you LC and *T but um I will still be shopping on BF.* I have seriously reduced my stash by using up products, trashing "trash" products or just giving stuff away. I will be going down to doing my hair only 2x/wk come the new year so I will be slowing up on the using up too but I feel really good about my stash at the moment. It is extremely organized too which I love.


 


Brownie518 said:


> *So will I, Shay.* I'm going to restock on some staples.


 
Now Hold On Ladies erplexed

I Didn't say I wouldn't be shopping BF!  Don't get it twisted now.

I "said" I am re-assessing and re-evaluating...........Ain't noboday say nothin' about not shopping on BF!


----------



## redecouvert

as my hair grows thicker/bigger (instead of longer), I am using up my products faster...
I pre-pooed overnight with lavida given by nature ayurvedic herbal infusion, washed with anita grant babassu amla poo bar and i am doing a hair treatment with cioccolatina afra hair mask..in the meantime, i used up one darcy's botanicals madagascar vanilla styling cream, another kbb hair milk, conditioner and luscious locks hair mask
i am down to 1 small hair milk, 1 conditioner and 1 half empty hair mask...
after using the hair milk for 2 years and a half, i am taking out of my regimen  because my hair doesn't take well glycerine products anymore and i just need so much hair milk to moisturize my hair...

i'll be using mostly hair butters...

I also used up all of my njoi creations except for the 8z coconut cream and monoi pomade that i'll be using as body butters...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I just wanted to say for the 100th time that i love jbco. Id eat it if i wouldn't regret it laterbut no its truly the bomb.*


 
Umm....More Like the One Zillioneth Time!  Glad it's working for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouverte said:


> as my hair grows thicker/bigger (instead of longer), I am using up my products faster...
> I pre-pooed overnight with l*avida given by nature ayurvedic herbal infusion,* washed with *anita grant babassu amla poo bar* and i am doing a hair treatment with *cioccolatina afra hair mask.*.in the meantime, i used up one darcy's *botanicals madagascar vanilla styling cream, *another *kbb hair milk, conditioner* and *luscious locks hair mask*


 
Chile, I need a Translator!


----------



## redecouvert

@LaColocha: I also agree!! I've been using it so much (pre-poo/sealing ends/moisturize) that when I reached half the bottle, I was like gasp!! Lemme use it less or i'll soon be buying 1 case

@IDareT'shair: LOL!! I just realized that I talk about dem products without thinking twice...lol..I speak PJ..lol
off topic: I also speak MAC. Last time I went at the counter, she was trying to push something to me and I am like how is this eyeshadow different from passionate? She's like passionwhat? me: you know..the ...*insert description* that came out *insert year* limited edition and was discontinued. She was like uh oh...lol...


----------



## La Colocha

redecouverte said:


> as my hair grows thicker/bigger (instead of longer), I am using up my products faster...
> I pre-pooed overnight with lavida given by nature ayurvedic herbal infusion, washed with anita grant babassu amla poo bar and i am doing a hair treatment with cioccolatina afra hair mask..in the meantime, i used up one darcy's botanicals madagascar vanilla styling cream, another kbb hair milk, conditioner and luscious locks hair mask
> i am down to 1 small hair milk, 1 conditioner and 1 half empty hair mask...
> after using the hair milk for 2 years and a half, i am taking out of my regimen  because my hair doesn't take well glycerine products anymore and i just need so much hair milk to moisturize my hair...
> 
> i'll be using mostly hair butters...
> 
> I also used up all of my njoi creations except for the 8z coconut cream and monoi pomade that i'll be using as body butters...


 
Good job, me and glycerine don't mix well either especially now that its colder. Have you tried the super silky? I don't think that it has glycerin.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Umm....More Like the One Zillioneth Time! Glad it's working for you.


 
Girl i will sing its praises until i die.


----------



## Shay72

This question is for the naturals--
Will I be able to survive by not doing twists & braids? Meaning I want to just get up & go.  Of course I will put my hair in braids each night to cut down on tangles but....Do you ladies get what I'm asking? I'm hoping for less maintenance and less of a need to "do" my hair. I'm thinking as a 4A (I believe that's what I am) I have a built in style,right? LC I'm gonna go visit that thread you started for 4A's.  I subscribed to it so I still have it.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now Hold On Ladies erplexed
> 
> I Didn't say I wouldn't be shopping BF! Don't get it twisted now.
> 
> I "said" I am re-assessing and re-evaluating...........Ain't noboday say nothin' about not shopping on BF!


 
Too funny


----------



## La Colocha

redecouverte said:


> @LaColocha: I also agree!! I've been using it so much (pre-poo/sealing ends/moisturize) that when I reached half the bottle, I was like gasp!! Lemme use it less or i'll soon be buying 1 case


 

I know i don't think ive had this one bottle for a whole 2 weeks and its already almost to the half way point. I put some in a smaller bottle and im using it up fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouverte said:


> that when I reached half the bottle, I was like gasp!! *Lemme use it less or i'll soon be buying 1* *case*


 
You Know RedC:  That is not a Bad Idea at all.  To just go ahead and get a case.  

If I can reduce my current 'spending' and get it where I want it to be/where it needs to be, I may do that in the Spring.  

Just go ahead and get the 12 bottles.  It would probably be alot more economical.

And IK I can always get Ms. Colocha to go in on it if necessary.


----------



## redecouvert

@Lacolocha: yes ma'am. I tried the supersilky/ hair nectar and hair blossom *I wonder when it is coming out* but they were too light!!
I had to layer with some serious hair butter.
My hair is very very very dry....the search for the perfect moisturizer is the source of my pjism
after many trials, qhemet aohc is among the best but i don't like the citrus smell..i am more of a dessert/sweet scents person.
plus sometimes my scalp is extra sensitive and i can't wear it because i am allergic to citrus oils. surprisingly, qhemet doesn't set my scalp on fire whereas other products such as oyin juices/ afroveda (most products) or the infamous hairveda vatika frosting..i put some and after 5 min, i am in the sink washing it out because my scalp is burning


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Too funny


 
Girl, I read yours and Brownie's post 3 times and was like..... 

Uh Uh....Wait a Minute!!!

What is Shay & Brownie Talkin' 'Bout?As long as I've been waiting on this Qhemet Thang...............and Hairveda. 

SheScentIt (look, imma make SheScentIt have a sale)Ain't even heard about no Sale.


----------



## redecouvert

@Shay 72: great question!I've been wearing my hair out since i big chopped and once in a while i twist it...but most of the time out and my hair was growing just fine...obviously it could have been longer but i am satisfied with my hair.
this year i am doing more protective styles because it takes me more time to flat twist it before i sleep, undo them /moisturize them in the morning. Sometimes i spend up to 25  min in the morning and evening and i don't have that time
I'd rather sleep..

but in the summer, my hair is always out

@IDARET'Hair:you are so right!! lemme finish at least half of the oils I own because I just hauled 7 from nunulovehandmades'sale and waiting on more oils and getting more oils from oyin during BF sale..so I need to use up most of my oils before I get the case...lol
yes i am an oil whore..i can't resist them!


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> This question is for the naturals--
> Will I be able to survive by not doing twists & braids? Meaning I want to just get up & go. Of course I will put my hair in braids each night to cut down on tangles but....Do you ladies get what I'm asking? I'm hoping for less maintenance and less of a need to "do" my hair. I'm thinking as a 4A (I believe that's what I am) I have a built in style,right? LC I'm gonna go visit that thread you started for 4A's. I subscribed to it so I still have it.


 
Shay really i don't know. I know that when my hair was shorter i could get away with it but the longer it gets the more it coils on itself, i have 100% shrinkage. I have to keep it in some kind of protective style to keep knots and tangles at bay. When i do wear my hair out its not for more than a day because detangling is a mess, i have to glob conditioner on and gently detangle because the hair wraps around itself. I know you said you weren't going to big chop. I think that you can go more days doing buns and ponytails with leaving the hair out. I can do a pony but its not long enough to bun or do a ponytail braid. I think the longer haired naturals have more styling options and even the naturals who use heat don't get as many tangles. Im at an in between point where im stuck doing protective styles. I don't know if i answered your question but i hope it helps.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouverte said:


> *My hair is very very very dry....the search for the perfect moisturizer is the source of my pjism*


 
RedC:  How did the Anita Grant Butters work for you?


----------



## redecouvert

I agree with la colocha..i am reaching that point


----------



## redecouvert

IDareT'sHair said:


> RedC: How did the Anita Grant Butters work for you?


  I loove them
I really took advantage of her summer free shipping to stock up
a little bit goes a long way and if I could afford it, she would be my staple..
but right now she's my splurge line i.e i feel like pampering myself instead of going to the spa and getting a package i got her products.
 it also makes a wonderful body butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouverte said:


> I loove them
> I really took advantage of her summer free shipping to stock up
> a little bit goes a long way and if I could afford it, she would be my staple..
> but right now she's my splurge line i.e i feel like pampering myself instead of going to the spa and getting a package i got her products.
> it also makes a wonderful body butter


 
I have the Cafe Latte Butter I got from CharzBoss and fell in love with it. 

I am holding on to it, till times get better.

It's wonderful.  I really wish they had a store in the US!erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Know RedC: That is not a Bad Idea at all. To just go ahead and get a case.
> 
> If I can reduce my current 'spending' and get it where I want it to be/where it needs to be, I may do that in the Spring.
> 
> Just go ahead and get the 12 bottles. It would probably be alot more economical.
> 
> And IK I can always get Ms. Colocha to go in on it if necessary.


 
You know im game, when we start getting low lets go on ahead and do that.



redecouverte said:


> @Lacolocha: yes ma'am. I tried the supersilky/ hair nectar and hair blossom *I wonder when it is coming out* but they were too light!!
> I had to layer with some serious hair butter.
> My hair is very very very dry....the search for the perfect moisturizer is the source of my pjism
> after many trials, qhemet aohc is among the best but i don't like the citrus smell..i am more of a dessert/sweet scents person.
> plus sometimes my scalp is extra sensitive and i can't wear it because i am allergic to citrus oils. surprisingly, qhemet doesn't set my scalp on fire whereas other products such as oyin juices/ afroveda (most products) or the infamous hairveda vatika frosting..i put some and after 5 min, i am in the sink washing it out because my scalp is burning


 
Is the aohc scented or is it because of the ingredients?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *You know im game, when we start getting low lets go on ahead and do that.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Is the aohc scented* or is it because of the ingredients?


 
1st Bolded: Cool.  We will do Dat.

2nd Bolded: It has a 'faint' lemonycitrusylime scent.


----------



## redecouvert

It is indeed a great idea getting a case. Plus isn't it free shipping?
yes, all qhemet products are scented with citrus oils. I was very nervous at first because I can't do anything with citrus..but surprisingly her products don't irritate me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well La:  I just used some JBCO.  All that JBCO talk, made me go rub a little on!

OT:  I saw a Friend last night I've been knowing since College (Freshman Year), she saw firsthand what happened to me last year, and she knows how much time and investment (mentally, financially, emotionally) I've put into learning to care for my own hair now. 

She literally "Begged" me to go Back to the Salon.erplexed

What was up with that?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well La: I just used some JBCO. All that JBCO talk, made me go rub a little on!
> 
> OT: I saw a Friend last night I've been knowing since College (Freshman Year), she saw firsthand what happened to me last year, and she knows how much time and investment (mentally, financially, emotionally) I've put into learning to care for my own hair now.
> 
> *She literally "Begged" me to go Back to the Salon*.erplexed
> 
> What was up with that?


 
Girl don't even think about her, you continue to do what your doing for your hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl don't even think about her, you continue to do what your doing for your hair.


 
IK Girl.erplexed  

And then she said  _"can't you just at least go to the *Salon* and get your *relaxer*?"_ 

Isn't that what caused me to lose all my hair in the first place?

btw: I am 11 weeks post.


----------



## Shay72

redecouverte said:


> @Shay 72: great question!I've been wearing my hair out since i big chopped and once in a while i twist it...but most of the time out and my hair was growing just fine...obviously it could have been longer but i am satisfied with my hair.
> this year i am doing more protective styles because it takes me more time to flat twist it before i sleep, undo them /moisturize them in the morning. Sometimes i spend up to 25 min in the morning and evening and i don't have that time
> I'd rather sleep..
> 
> but in the summer, my hair is always out


 


La Colocha said:


> Shay really i don't know. I know that when my hair was shorter i could get away with it but the longer it gets the more it coils on itself, i have 100% shrinkage. I have to keep it in some kind of protective style to keep knots and tangles at bay. When i do wear my hair out its not for more than a day because detangling is a mess, i have to glob conditioner on and gently detangle because the hair wraps around itself. I know you said you weren't going to big chop. I think that you can go more days doing buns and ponytails with leaving the hair out. I can do a pony but its not long enough to bun or do a ponytail braid. I think the longer haired naturals have more styling options and even the naturals who use heat don't get as many tangles. Im at an in between point where im stuck doing protective styles. I don't know if i answered your question but i hope it helps.


 
Thanks so much for your input ladies.  Yes, LC you did answer my question.  I'm a bunner and most likely that is what I will do and that is why I am doing a long transition.  I would like to wear my hair out every now and again but I am a person that prefers my hair up.  I have a lot of shrinkage too with just texlaxed hair and we know about my detangling issues early on so I will need to be careful.  My plan once natural will be to continue braiding it up at night then take it down & slap it in a bun each morning. I was just hoping this would be enough and not lead to a tangled mess.  I'm so scared to do tighter twists or braids that I don't know if I can ever do them in a way that would be presentable in public so that led to my question.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Girl don't even think about her, you continue to do what your doing for your hair.


 
ITA. Seriously.....


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Shay really i don't know. I know that when my hair was shorter i could get away with it but the longer it gets the more it coils on itself, i have 100% shrinkage. I have to keep it in some kind of protective style to keep knots and tangles at bay. When i do wear my hair out its not for more than a day because detangling is a mess, i have to glob conditioner on and gently detangle because the hair wraps around itself. I know you said you weren't going to big chop. I think that you can go more days doing buns and ponytails with leaving the hair out. I can do a pony but its not long enough to bun or do a ponytail braid. I think the longer haired naturals have more styling options and even the naturals who use heat don't get as many tangles. Im at an in between point where im stuck doing protective styles. I don't know if i answered your question but i hope it helps.



ITA. For me WnG's are a no no. Its a detangling nightmare and all the knots that I got was crazy. It was fine when my hair was 3 inches or less.

But when I got to the point that it was longer then 3 inches and I could not even put it in a ponytail is when my hair went crazy. Atleast if you can pull your hair back you can stretch it out by banding and such. I am in twists right now and I will be in twist until ALL of my hair can be pulled back, even my front. I have about 2 more inches before my bangs will make it.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well La:  I just used some JBCO.  All that JBCO talk, made me go rub a little on!
> 
> OT:  I saw a Friend last night I've been knowing since College (Freshman Year), she saw firsthand what happened to me last year, and she knows how much time and investment (mentally, financially, emotionally) I've put into learning to care for my own hair now.
> 
> She literally "Begged" me to go Back to the Salon.erplexed
> 
> What was up with that?



With friends like that who needs enemys?

Don't worry, it will be worth it in the long run. You reap what you sow and you have done all the research and such to guarantee great results!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> With friends like that who needs enemys?
> 
> Don't worry, it will be worth it in the long run. *You reap what you sow and you have done all the research and such to guarantee great results!*


 
Aww....Thanks BabySis!

IK My Skills aren't the Greatest, but she couldn't say A Word about My Hair Health!

It was all about Style.  On Health, She knows and admitted it was on point!


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Thanks so much for your input ladies. Yes, LC you did answer my question. I'm a bunner and most likely that is what I will do and that is why I am doing a long transition. I would like to wear my hair out every now and again but I am a person that prefers my hair up. I have a lot of shrinkage too with just texlaxed hair and we know about my detangling issues early on so I will need to be careful. My plan once natural will be to continue braiding it up at night then take it down & slap it in a bun each morning. I was just hoping this would be enough and not lead to a tangled mess. *I'm so scared to do tighter twists or braids that I don't know if I can ever do them in a way that would be presentable in public so that led to my question*.


 
You will be able to do styles and up do's in twist and braids when your hair is long enough. I can't do them now because i don't have the bulk, my twists and braids look thin and hongry. Im hoping this jbco with thicken up my hair some so i can wear braids and twists out in different styles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> i don't have the bulk, *my twists and braids look thin and hongry*.


 
NO You Didn't

Stop!  Not thin & hongry


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> NO You Didn't
> 
> Stop! Not thin & hongry


 
Girl its the truth. The thickest part of my hair is my crown which helps give the illusion of thicker hair when i wear puffs. But the truth comes out when i wear twists and braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl its the truth. The thickest part of my hair is my crown which helps give the illusion of thicker hair when i wear puffs. *But the truth comes out when i wear twists and braids*.


 
Girl, Not Da' Trooff!

I'm glad you started the JBCO Challenge, to get areas like those thickened up.


----------



## Shay72

Thanks again Char, LC, and Redecouverte.  My hair is going to big I already know that.  Here's hoping I can get it in a bun without getting a headache .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Charzboss:  Are you still planning to go to that Salon around Thanksgiving (I think that Saturday) to get your Hair Done?

Or Did you totally change your Mind?  IK You decided against getting the braids (or install thingys) but I think you said you still might keep your Appointment and get a DC Treatment and some other services done.  

Or Did you Change your Mind altogether?


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Charzboss:  Are you still planning to go to that Salon around Thanksgiving (I think that Saturday) to get your Hair Done?
> 
> Or Did you totally change your Mind?  IK You decided against getting the braids (or install thingys) but I think you said you still might keep your Appointment and get a DC Treatment and some other services done.
> 
> Or Did you Change your Mind altogether?



Ha! I changed my mind. Honestly I am wary of my hair thinning and my father killing me.....erplexed

I might move the apt and just get a trim. I am going for low-manipulation!

OT: David and I are going to see Precious today, I am excited!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I might move the apt and *just get a trim.* I am going for low-manipulation!


 
If you Decide to keep Your Appt:  Make Sure it's Just A Trim!


----------



## mkd

la, mine are thin and hongry too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> la, mine are thin and hongry too


 
Ya'll Both Need to Stop! 

I'm sure they're not "that bad."


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Thanks again Char, LC, and Redecouverte. My hair is going to big I already know that. Here's hoping I can get it in a bun without getting a headache .


 
When i first tried to put my hair back i was like Then i smooth the hair out with the denman and it helped alot, even after a few hours i was ok and im tenderheaded. But that one puff i had with the goody band that hurt like hell.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Both Need to Stop!
> 
> I'm sure they're not "that bad."


 
Girl you just don't know



mkd said:


> la, mine are thin and hongry too


 
At least im not alone


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I added more products to my Hairveda Cart (although I might not get them)  I put in the Moist 24/7 and the PH Balancing Rinse.



So.......Can somebody talk me out of these STAT!  OR Tell me why I should keep them?

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I added more products to my Hairveda Cart (although I might not get them)  I put in the Moist 24/7 and the PH Balancing Rinse.
> 
> 
> 
> So.......Can somebody talk me out of these STAT!  OR Tell me why I should keep them?
> 
> Thanks Ladies!



How about YOU tell US why YOU NEED THEM?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> How about YOU tell US why YOU NEED THEM?


 
Okay: I'm taking 'em out!  Thanks Americka.

_*the voice of reason*_

well, actually, the Moist 24/7 sounded like a goo (nerr mind)

You're Right.


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> How about YOU tell US why YOU NEED THEM?


 
Alright now, let the church say amen..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> How about YOU tell US why YOU NEED THEM?


 
Good Looking Out.  Thanks Again.  They have been Removed.

I will revisit this Purchase in the Spring/Summer.  The Moist 24/7 and the PH Balancing Rinse. 

Shay (or anyone else that uses OR have used b4) can you give me a brief review?  

Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Alright now, let the church say amen.*.


 
See........Americka Needs to Stay in This Thead More Often to HELP US !  She needs to be checkin' us left & right!Calling US skrait out!


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> I know i don't think ive had this one bottle for a whole 2 weeks and its already almost to the half way point. I put some in a smaller bottle and im using it up fast.


WOW. Are you drinking it or taking it intravenously? I know it is good but 

Someone bought a bottle of JBCO from me and sent me a PM tonight to say that she received it but that she regrets only buying one bottle and wishes she had got two. I just sent her a PM telling her you only need a tiny bit and that it will last you for ages and then I read your post

Seriously how are you using it?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I added more products to my Hairveda Cart (although I might not get them) I put in the Moist 24/7 and the PH Balancing Rinse.
> 
> 
> 
> So.......Can somebody talk me out of these STAT! OR Tell me why I should keep them?
> 
> Thanks Ladies!


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Looking Out. Thanks Again. They have been Removed.
> 
> I will revisit this Purchase in the Spring/Summer. The Moist 24/7 and the PH Balancing Rinse.
> 
> Shay (or anyone else that uses OR have used b4) can you give me a brief review?
> 
> Thanks


 
The ACV rinse I haven't tried because it will be a new purchase for me.  I should finish the bar I've been using from Njoi Creations soon.

Now the church might get mad but I looooooooooooooooove Moist 24/7 as a cowash conditioner.  It was the only cowash conditioner I used during my first stretch ever--4 months. Very moisturizing, thick as cowash condishes go, and smells good.  If I had to compare it to a commerical product it reminds me of Aussie Moist.  Mix vatika frosting and Moist 24/7 and you would hurt somebody if they got near your bottle .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Now the church might get mad but I looooooooooooooooove Moist 24/7 as a cowash conditioner. It was the only cowash conditioner I used during my first stretch ever--4 months. Very moisturizing, thick as cowash condishes go, and smells good.*


 
Well...........................


----------



## La Colocha

rosalindb said:


> WOW. Are you drinking it or taking it intravenously? I know it is good but
> 
> Someone bought a bottle of JBCO from me and sent me a PM tonight to say that she received it but that she regrets only buying one bottle and wishes she had got two. I just sent her a PM telling her you only need a tiny bit and that it will last you for ages and then I read your post
> 
> Seriously how are you using it?


 
I use it to seal, 2x a week in my dc and on my scalp and edges. I guess im liberal with it. And i use about a dime size every other day on my dd's hair.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well...........................


 From the back of the pew *it was a nice conditioner*


----------



## Shay72

I need to reup on JBCO and I'm not sure how many bottles to get.  I just pour .  Maybe I should go with 1-2 capfuls per jar or bottle or maybe 1 capful per 4 oz.  What do ya'll think?


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> From the back of the pew *it was a nice conditioner*


 
I know Char wasn't that sold on it either but I love it.  If I had to go down to one cowash condish that would be the one.


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> I use it to *seal*, 2x a week in my dc and on my *scalp and edges. I guess im liberal with it.* And i use about a dime size every other day on my dd's hair.



To the bolded: This is also what I do. My hair loves JBCO/CO. I apply it VERY heavily on my edges at night and lightly to seal my ends. In the morning, I am left with nice ends and laid-out edges. It is defintely responsible for helping me grow-in/thicken my po' lil' edges.


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> I use it to seal, 2x a week in my dc and on my scalp and edges. I guess im liberal with it. And i use about a dime size every other day on my dd's hair.


Actually my friend is very liberal with her hair oil. I add a little bit of JBCO to my hair oil concoctions and 125ml of this mixture will last me about 5 to 6 months and the same bottle will last her between 3 to 6 weeks depending on how she uses it.

It may be worth getting a case for yourself. I share the case with others but I remember reading posts where people order a case of 12 8oz bottles just for themselves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *From the back of the pew *it was a nice conditioner**


 


Shay72 said:


> I know Char wasn't that sold on it either but *I love it. If I had to go down to one cowash condish that would be the one.*


 
Okay......If it's part of Da' Sale, I will _seriously_ think on it. 

If not........I'll wait until I use up some of the other 50-11 co-wash conditioners I have.

The PH Balancing one, I have Porosity Control (so that takes care of PH Balancing, so this one won't be a problem eliminating).

_*just thinking*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I need to reup on JBCO and I'm not sure how many bottles to get. I just pour . Maybe I should go with 1-2 capfuls per jar or bottle or maybe 1 capful per 4 oz. What do ya'll think?


 
I Put Mine in a Pointy-Tipped Bottle (instead of just pouring).  I also apply liberally, but it has lasted a while.

If it is On Sale someplace, I'll probably get 3 8oz bottles and I should be good until Spring/Summer.  

Last Sale I bought 2 8oz Bottles and I still have 1 Bottle Left & quite a bit left in the Actual Bottle and in the Pointy Tipped One too.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I Put Mine in a Pointy-Tipped Bottle *(instead of just pouring).  I also apply liberally, but it has lasted a while.
> 
> If it is On Sale someplace, I'll probably get 3 8oz bottles and I should be good until Spring/Summer.
> 
> Last Sale I bought 2 8oz Bottles and I still have 1 Bottle Left & quite a bit left in the Actual Bottle and in the Pointy Tipped One too.


I use a similar bottle for my hair oil concoctions also. Actually my friends go through them at various rates. One of my friends finds the 125ml bottle lasts her for 8 months so different strokes for different folks.

I love the JBCO in my pre-poo treatments and may start using it on my edges afterall to see if it makes a differece.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I need to reup on JBCO and I'm not sure how many bottles to get. I just pour . Maybe I should go with 1-2 capfuls per jar or bottle or maybe 1 capful per 4 oz. What do ya'll think?


 
I don't know shay, you could try to guess by how much you use each time. Im keeping track of this bottle to see how long it lasts me. And winter is not here yet, so for me i know that will play a huge factor.



rosalindb said:


> Actually my friend is very liberal with her hair oil. I add a little bit of JBCO to my hair oil concoctions and 125ml of this mixture will last me about 5 to 6 months and the same bottle will last her between 3 to 6 weeks depending on how she uses it.
> 
> *It may be worth getting a case for yourself. I share the case with others but I remember reading posts where people order a case of 12 8oz bottles just for themselves.*


 
Ive thought about it rosalind but that is just too much for me to have on hand at one time. I rather just have a few bottles and reorder when i need it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Ive thought about it rosalind but that is just too much for me to have on hand at one time. I rather just have a few bottles and reorder when i need it.


 
This Spring, Let's Make Plans to Split a Case.  6 Bottles each!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> This Spring, Let's Make Plans to Split a Case. 6 Bottles each!


 
That sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Put Mine in a Pointy-Tipped Bottle (instead of just pouring). I also apply liberally, but it has lasted a while.
> 
> If it is On Sale someplace, I'll probably get 3 8oz bottles and I should be good until Spring/Summer.
> 
> Last Sale I bought 2 8oz Bottles and I still have 1 Bottle Left & quite a bit left in the Actual Bottle and in the Pointy Tipped One too.


 
Very helpful, T.  I use a pointy bottle when I apply oils and even poo to my scalp but I add JBCO to jars & bottles so I just pour.  I was planning on getting 3 and I have some left in a bottle already too. I think I may go with the 1 capful per 4 oz and see how that works out.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> The ACV rinse I haven't tried because it will be a new purchase for me. I should finish the bar I've been using from Njoi Creations soon.
> 
> Now the church might get mad but I looooooooooooooooove Moist 24/7 as a cowash conditioner. It was the only cowash conditioner I used during my first stretch ever--4 months. Very moisturizing, thick as cowash condishes go, and smells good. If I had to compare it to a commerical product it reminds me of Aussie Moist. Mix vatika frosting and Moist 24/7 and you would hurt somebody if they got near your bottle .


 

 I totally agree with Shay!!! Moist 24/7 is great!! I'll be getting some for myself and for my sis this time around!!!


----------



## Shay72

Why did I go in that thread about Kinky Curly Knot Today ?????


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Why did I go in that thread about Kinky Curly Knot Today ?????


 
Girl i was in the oyin thread knowing that stuff doesn't work for me. Ive used the knot today before, it was a good conditoner and leave,it just got left behind.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Girl i was in the oyin thread knowing that stuff doesn't work for me. Ive used the knot today before, it was a good conditoner and leave,it just got left behind.


 
What about as a detangler?


----------



## robot.

for Che, when she gets back in this thread...

i reviewed the coils jelly in my blog. why do i hate myself for liking it so much?


----------



## robot.

La Colocha said:


> I don't know shay, you could try to guess by how much you use each time. Im keeping track of this bottle to see how long it lasts me. And winter is not here yet, so for me i know that will play a huge factor.
> 
> 
> *
> Ive thought about it rosalind but that is just too much for me to have on hand at one time. I rather just have a few bottles and reorder when i need it.*



We are >here<

I think that's where my X-Mas $$ is going.  A whole case of JBCO... that is a staple! But where am I gonna keep all those bottles? In the basement? Do they expire? I'd buy in bulk if they lasted a lonnng time. I'll probably end up buying just 2-3 bottles at a time.


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies
today wa a bad day because i really didnt wanna do my hair. after i washed and coditioned it i ended up going to sleep. i just finished doing some braids with shea butter. maaaaannnnnn i love that stuff so much im thinking about selling most of my moisturizers. i mean i love afroveda but besides the cocolatte, shea butter, heavy cream and kbb hair cream i dont need all these other things. esp. not the styling butters like the hemp butter and totally twisted. all i need is my twist and lock.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> What about as a detangler?


 
For me it detangles like a regular co wash conditoner, like vo5 or suave, it had slip but there was nothing special about it. It may work differently for you.



ROBOTxcore said:


> We are >here<
> 
> I think that's where my X-Mas $$ is going.  A whole case of JBCO... that is a staple! But where am I gonna keep all those bottles? In the basement? Do they expire? I'd buy in bulk if they lasted a lonnng time. I'll probably end up buying just 2-3 bottles at a time.


 
I think rosalind said 2 or 3 years, i can't get a case for myself because i know i won't use it all if i have too many bottles, i will get overwhelmed and throw it away. That was a bad habit that im trying to break buying tons of something and not use it.



chebaby said:


> hi ladies
> today wa a bad day because i really didnt wanna do my hair. after i washed and coditioned it i ended up going to sleep. i just finished doing some braids with shea butter. maaaaannnnnn i love that stuff so much im thinking about selling most of my moisturizers. i mean i love afroveda but besides the cocolatte, shea butter, heavy cream and kbb hair cream i dont need all these other things. esp. not the styling butters like the hemp butter and totally twisted. all i need is my twist and lock.


 
Well if you get rid of the aohc, throw it my way. Im glad you are finding the things that you like, my n&s should be here wendsday.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now Hold On Ladies erplexed
> 
> I Didn't say I wouldn't be shopping BF! Don't get it twisted now.
> 
> I "said" I am re-assessing and re-evaluating...........Ain't noboday say nothin' about not shopping on BF!


 tis reminds me of one day my mom was like "didnt you just say you werent buying anything else?"
i was like "nooooooo, i said i wasnt as INTO buying hair stuff anymore. but i aint gonna stop". my dad was like  and mom was like  and i was all and yea thats just my everyday life lol.


----------



## Charz

AfroVeda
is having a
Black Friday 
Sale!


No need to keep quiet any more! AfroVeda's Black Friday sale will begin at 
12:01am on Friday, November 27! Shop for all your favorite items through 
Sunday, November 29 and enjoy discounts from 10-25%. A great time to 
stock up for the holidays. Not sure what to get? We've added convenient 
gift certificates in denominations to suit everyone!

Order intake will be suspended until November 27 to ship existing orders 
and prepare for this sale. All products will appear as "not orderable" until 
November 27!


*This sucks, I just want a flat percentage rate. Some stuff is gonna be only 10% off? Madness.*


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> *I think rosalind said 2 or 3 years,* i can't get a case for myself because i know i won't use it all if i have too many bottles, i will get overwhelmed and throw it away. That was a bad habit that im trying to break buying tons of something and not use it.


I use 2 years as a guideline. FNWL state that castor oil has a shelf life of 2 years but others sites state it has a shelf life of 3 to 4 years. SAMS were not able to provide me with an accurate date as they just said that it did not go bad erplexed 

For me personally, I err on the side of caution and use the 2 year rule as I share my concoctions with friends so order a fresh batch every year so that everything I give to my friends has at least a shelf life of 12 months. If I have anything left over with a shorter shelf life, I just use it up myself

I now share alot of my stuff with people - as I do not want to end up with oil river and butter mountain


----------



## redecouvert

@Lacolocha: oyin hair products dont' work for me either but I love so much the whipped pudding and afterbath oil.. I often twist with the whipped pudding and burnt sugar pomade, just for the smell..I'll still support oyin because I love her bath/body line.. 

I might get a case of JBCO before going to Mali this summer...but so far, it is only me and my lil sis who are obsessed about haircare..my other sis and my mom don't really care...hmm..decisions/decisions..

so for BF, I think I won't get anything from qhemet.....i really don't need anything..maybe even more ctdg because I already have 2 back ups. Plus I really wished it was free shipping as well...each time I take advantage of the sale, the discount equals the shipping fee...
But I also get an adrenaline rush by waking up early/staying up to place my order before the website crash....  
for sure, I'll be getting nothing from Afroveda. I gave away all of them because I have the same ingredients in other lines and Afroveda is not a staple for me..great line though...both of my little sisters really benefit from my pjsim. I just sent 2 medium flat rate packages full to the top to my sis in Tunisia..now what kind of big sis will I be to see her walking around Tunis with dry/brittle hair?


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> AfroVeda
> is having a
> Black Friday
> Sale!
> 
> 
> No need to keep quiet any more! AfroVeda's Black Friday sale will begin at
> 12:01am on Friday, November 27! Shop for all your favorite items through
> Sunday, November 29 and enjoy discounts from 10-25%. A great time to
> stock up for the holidays. Not sure what to get? We've added convenient
> gift certificates in denominations to suit everyone!
> 
> Order intake will be suspended until November 27 to ship existing orders
> and prepare for this sale. All products will appear as "not orderable" until
> November 27!
> 
> 
> *This sucks, I just want a flat percentage rate. Some stuff is gonna be only 10% off? Madness.*


 
Yeah  i think the only places that i will be tempted by is qhem, hairveda and maybe curlmart but i don't see curlmart having more than 20% off. Im not craving nothing from anywhere else unless someone has a 50% sale which i doubt it.


----------



## La Colocha

redecouverte said:


> @Lacolocha: oyin hair products dont' work for me either but I love so much the whipped pudding and afterbath oil.. I often twist with the whipped pudding and burnt sugar pomade, just for the smell..I'll still support oyin because I love her bath/body line..
> 
> I might get a case of JBCO before going to Mali this summer...but so far, it is only me and my lil sis who are obsessed about haircare..my other sis and my mom don't really care...hmm..decisions/decisions..
> 
> so for BF, I think I won't get anything from qhemet.....i really don't need anything..maybe even more ctdg because I already have 2 back ups. Plus I really wished it was free shipping as well...each time I take advantage of the sale, the discount equals the shipping fee...
> But I also get an adrenaline rush by waking up early/staying up to place my order before the website crash....
> for sure, I'll be getting nothing from Afroveda. I gave away all of them because I have the same ingredients in other lines and Afroveda is not a staple for me..great line though...both of my little sisters really benefit from my pjsim. I just sent 2 medium flat rate packages full to the top to my sis in Tunisia..now what kind of big sis will I be to see her walking around Tunis with dry/brittle hair?


 
You are a sweet sister, Where is mali located it just sounds beautiful. I do hope oyin has a good sale because i did want to try some of the bath stuff but i don't need it. My hairveda order is coming today and i got some soap bars and hydrasilica for my skin. Ill see how the hydrasilica works and if i think i can duplicate it i won't purchase any from the sale unless its half off. Im looking for really good deals.


----------



## redecouvert

thank you la colocha...so I made up my mind.no qhemet BF sale.. but I won't be surprised if I gave in..
oyin sale needs to be 20-25% for me to take advantage of it..oh darn..I need their honeysticks...for sure I am ordering some oyin
darcy's botanicals is also having a sale...aargh..too many sales..

Mali is in West Africa  You know me, I'll be scouring all their beauty secrets...
funny story: last time I went to Zimbabwe, I went to a homemade beauty products store and bought so many oils..the lady is like ma'am are you a massage therapist? 
me: no
her:are you an esthetician
me:no ma'am. This is for my personal consumption
shocked faces...lol...

please let us know how the hydrasilica is..doesn't it have orange oil?


----------



## La Colocha

redecouverte said:


> thank you la colocha...so I made up my mind.no qhemet BF sale.. but I won't be surprised if I gave in..
> oyin sale needs to be 20-25% for me to take advantage of it..oh darn..I need their honeysticks...for sure I am ordering some oyin
> darcy's botanicals is also having a sale...aargh..too many sales..
> 
> Mali is in West Africa  You know me, I'll be scouring all their beauty secrets...
> funny story: last time I went to Zimbabwe, I went to a homemade beauty products store and bought so many oils..the lady is like ma'am are you a massage therapist?
> me: no
> her:are you an esthetician
> me:no ma'am. This is for my personal consumption
> shocked faces...lol...
> 
> please let us know how the hydrasilica is..doesn't it have orange oil?


 
That sounds nice, im sure you will have a good time. Ill let you know how i like the hydrasilica, from the ingredients i don't see orange oil. The frangrance says it smells like tropical mango. I like body butters and oils but im getting lazy to put them on. Im looking for something quick and moisturzing for after showers. I was looking at oyins honey water also. Im going to try this out and see if its something i can make myself.


----------



## Shay72

I am still sticking with Qhemet, Hairveda, and Ayurnatural for BF.  Oh yeah I will be getting bodywashes from Jasmine's.  I don't know that Ayurnatural is having a sale I'm just being lazy.  I will probably order my JBCO from Crown Essentials that day too.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I am still sticking with *Qhemet,* Hairveda, and Ayurnatural for BF. Oh yeah I will be getting bodywashes from Jasmine's. I don't know that Ayurnatural is having a sale I'm just being lazy. I will probably order my JBCO from Crown Essentials that day too.


 
Im fighting with myself with qhemet i want some aohc to add for my dc's but i have enough conditoner. I would have to get 2 jars to take advantage of the sale i think. My mind is going round and round.


----------



## mkd

I think I am going to try Afroveda on BF.  But like Che said, I love shea butter by itself, I don't know that I need more moisturizers?


----------



## mkd

La, I was thinking about getting the BRBC during the sale but I am not sure yet.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Im fighting with myself with qhemet i want some aohc to add for my dc's but i have enough conditoner. I would have to get 2 jars to take advantage of the sale i think. My mind is going round and round.


 
You most likely would because doesn't the order have to =$34? I will get two of the detangling ghee, two of the honey bush tea gel, and one burdock root sample.  I've got my orders written down and ready .


----------



## mkd

Shay, how do you use the ghee?


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> You most likely would because doesn't the order have to =$34? I will get two of the detangling ghee, two of the honey bush tea gel, and one burdock root sample. I've got my orders written down and ready .


 
Yeah , its driving me crazy trying to decide. I guess ill have to wait until thursday to see how i really feel. I don't want to buy anything and not use it. You are on it shay, do you know if there are any christmas or new years sales?


----------



## Shay72

mkd--To detangle.  It is great, fantastic, terrific.  The comb just glides through my hair. The sample lasted a long time too.  

LC--I remember this from her previous sale.  I only wanted to order the amla nourishing pomade & the aohc and it only added up to $33 I believe.  I was mad.  Char suggested I get the HHB as a sample to add to my order.  All that to say even if you ordered two it still wouldn't add up to $34.  Do you really need it?


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Yeah , its driving me crazy trying to decide. I guess ill have to wait until thursday to see how i really feel. I don't want to buy anything and not use it. You are on it shay, do you know if there are any christmas or new years sales?


 
Not sure but the 20% off and $34 seems consistent.


----------



## mkd

Charz is sending me a sample of afroveda curly custard.  Hopefully, I get it today or tomorrow.  If I like it, I am going to get that and the whipped gelly for twist outs.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Charz is sending me a sample of afroveda curly custard. Hopefully, I get it today or tomorrow. If I like it, I am going to get that and the whipped gelly for twist outs.


 

You haven't got it yet??


----------



## mkd

Not yet, I am thinking it will come today!


----------



## Aggie

I am cowashing my hair more often so I finished a bottle of Joico Color Endure Conditioner this morning and now moving onto to Herbal Essences Long Term relationship. 

I just noticed that the color of it is pink, yuck! I will be going through it pretty quickly hopefully and alternating it with Ultra Black Hair Deep Conditioner. I can't believe I forgot I had the UBH conditioner.

ETA: The Joico Color Endure Conditioner is not a repurchase.


----------



## BrownBetty

My jonesing for product has subsided, for now.  I do need jbco and elucence and the neutral protein filler and a moisturizer.  I don't think I will be ordering anything on black friday.  I am trying to get to sams when I go home, hopefully I can get the jbco in the store.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> LC--I remember this from her previous sale. I only wanted to order the amla nourishing pomade & the aohc and it only added up to $33 I believe. I was mad. Char suggested I get the HHB as a sample to add to my order. All that to say even if you ordered two it still wouldn't add up to $34. *Do you really need it*?


 
Since you broke it down like that no i don't need it. There would be nothing else from there that i would want to get. Thanks shay.


----------



## La Colocha

Aggie said:


> I am cowashing my hair more often so I finished a bottle of Joico Color Endure Conditioner this morning and now moving onto to Herbal Essences Long Term relationship.
> 
> I just noticed that the color of it is pink, yuck! I will be going through it pretty quickly hopefully and alternating it with Ultra Black Hair Deep Conditioner. I can't believe I forgot I had the UBH conditioner.
> 
> ETA: The Joico Color Endure Conditioner is not a repurchase.


 
Good job aggie, i loved the hh leave ins and conditioners, they made my hair so soft but then my hair started looking dull. I had to give them up.


----------



## La Colocha

Why is it that when your waiting on a box to come the mailman takes all day. The mail usually comes by now. I think he does it on purpose, he likes to tease me. He saves my house for last so he can see my face before he goes home for the day. lmao


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I think I am going to try Afroveda on BF. But like Che said, I love shea butter by itself, I don't know that I need more moisturizers?


 i was planning on giving away most of my afroveda butters. i mean i love them but i know i dont need the. if you want the hemp butter or  totally twisted let me know. they were both used only once.


----------



## mkd

Thanks Che, which one do you like better?


----------



## chebaby

i think the totally twisted is better because it has water in it so it is more miosturizing. to me the hemp butter is just like any other butter you can buy except it has waxes in it to hold the twists.


----------



## mkd

Can I please have the totally twisted then?  Do you like the pur gelly and the curly custard?


----------



## chebaby

sure, send me your information and i will ship it tomorrow.
i have the pur whipped gelly and the curly custard and i dont know how i feel about them. the curly custard is ok but i can do without it. the whipped gelly has toooooo much hold for my liking on twists and braids. on w&gs i like it to slick my hair back but thats about it. i would pick hairvedas whipped gelly over it if i had to choose.


----------



## chebaby

hey, how the heck to you whippe butters? last night i melted my shea butter and with a spoon i whipped it(atleast thats what i thought i did). this morning the butter is just as hard as it wants to be lol. do yall put the butter in a blender?


----------



## mkd

Che, I whip mine with an hand held electric mixer.  It works great.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Che, I whip mine with an hand held electric mixer. It works great.


 
Me too, i let it mix for about 30minutes.


----------



## La Colocha

I got my box yay, no one told me hydrasilica had a little herb in it. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## robot.

mkd said:


> Che, I whip mine with an hand held electric mixer.  It works great.



i've done that twice, but it never stays light and fluffy. it hardens the next day. i wonder what i'm doing wrong. i'll try again tonight.

anyone know how to get it to a custard-like consistency?


----------



## mkd

Robot, i add a good amount of oils and mine stays soft and whipped forever.  Do you add oils or just whip the butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Took a Brief Journey into the Crazy World of Stashville, and I separated out some things.  I separated all the Tubes, Bottles, Jars, etc.......(Which actually was kind of Fun)

We'll see how long they stay organized in some kind of Comprehendable Fashion.  (This are all things that haven't been used).  I still have My Opened products all separated out as well but kinda all mixed together.

I am still Anxious to see how many things I can use up before the New Year Rolls In.  

I will definitely be focused on accomplishing that.


----------



## robot.

mkd said:


> Robot, i add a good amount of oils and mine stays soft and whipped forever.  Do you add oils or just whip the butters.



so far, i've only tried with oils. maybe i should add a touch of water?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Took a Brief Journey into the Crazy World of Stashville, and I separated out some things. I separated all the Tubes, Bottles, Jars, etc.......(Which actually was kind of Fun)
> 
> We'll see how long they stay organized in some kind of Comprehendable Fashion. (This are all things that haven't been used). I still have My Opened products all separated out as well but kinda all mixed together.
> 
> I am still Anxious to see how many things I can use up before the New Year Rolls In.
> 
> I will definitely be focused on accomplishing that.


 
I will be using up a mbc conditioner this week, and nothing else that i know of so far. Your doing a good job t.



ROBOTxcore said:


> so far, i've only tried with oils. maybe i should add a touch of water?


 
I wouldn't add water unless you have a preservative like rosemary,tea tree or vitamin e oil. Introducing water into butter and oil will make it go bad quicker.


----------



## mkd

Robot, I never thought about water.  You know I just thought about this, I mix avocado butter with my shea butter and the avocado is softer so maybe that's why.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Took a Brief Journey into the Crazy World of Stashville, and I separated out some things. I separated all the Tubes, Bottles, Jars, etc.......(Which actually was kind of Fun)
> 
> We'll see how long they stay organized in some kind of Comprehendable Fashion. (This are all things that haven't been used). I still have My Opened products all separated out as well but kinda all mixed together.
> 
> I am still Anxious to see how many things I can use up before the New Year Rolls In.
> 
> I will definitely be focused on accomplishing that.


 that does sound like fun. i love diving into my baby stash(yea i called it baby, it aint that big). thats the whole reason i broke out the honey hemp conditioner yesterday.
i like my stuff seperated by use though. like conditioners, moisturizers, oils ect.


----------



## robot.

La Colocha said:


> I will be using up a mbc conditioner this week, and nothing else that i know of so far. Your doing a good job t.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't add water unless you have a preservative like rosemary,tea tree or vitamin e oil. Introducing water into butter and oil will make it go bad quicker.



I have Vitamin E oil and I heard that grapeseed oil is a good preservative too. Although I'm asking because I'm melting down my shea in a container and accidently got some water in it.


----------



## chebaby

last night while braiding my hair with shea butter some sections i would run my hand under the water and rub it through my hair before using the shea butter and i was thinking "man shea butter and water would be awsome". but i dont have any preservatives. except honey but its cold so thats a no lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> that does sound like fun. *i love diving into my baby stash(yea i called it baby, it aint that big*). thats the whole reason i broke out the honey hemp conditioner yesterday.
> i like my stuff seperated by use though. like conditioners, moisturizers, oils ect.


 
Yeah, Cause 3/4ths of Your Stash Relocated to Stashville

But IK Your Stash is Still GINORMOUS!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, *Cause 3/4ths of Your Stash Relocated to Stashville*
> 
> But IK Your Stash is Still GINORMOUS!


 good times, good times


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> good times, good times


 
Girl, we were like: _Amazing Race_ to the Post Office!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, we were like: _Amazing Race_ to the Post Office!


 girl yes. i was in there like 2-3x a week. one day i was in there when a package didnt come. i was talking to the PO lady like she was one of yall. i was like "my butters aint come and i been waiting"
she was like "erplexed you get butter through the mail". i had to tell her what i was talking about and then she invited me to some party she had about natural living. the look on her face was priceless though. 
i know she was thinking _this girl come in here all the time for BUTTER???_


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> I have Vitamin E oil and I heard that *grapeseed oil* is a good preservative too. Although I'm asking because I'm melting down my shea in a container and accidently got some water in it.


 
Vitamine e oil is good, you will need grapeseed extract essential oil for a preserve, that's what oyin uses to preserve some of thier products Hth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl yes. i was in there like 2-3x a week. *one day i was in there when a package didnt come. i was talking to the PO lady like she was one of yall. i was like "my butters aint come and i been waiting"
> she was like "erplexed you get butter through the mail". i had to tell her what i was talking about and then she invited me to some party she had about natural living. the look on her face was priceless though.
> i know she was thinking _this girl come in here all the time for BUTTER???_


 

Me too.erplexed @bolded.

Today, the deud that works in there said:  "WOW....You always smell good" Now, he's behind a Glass Counter-thingy (mind you/half way tryna' holla').  

I think it was the Jane Carter N&S.

And I was thinking:  "Imma wear some JBCO up in there next time and see, "How You Like me Now"


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me too.erplexed @bolded.
> 
> Today, the deud that works in there said: "WOW....You always smell good" Now, he's behind a Glass Counter-thingy (mind you/half way tryna' holla').
> 
> I think it was the Jane Carter N&S.
> 
> *And I was thinking: "Imma wear some JBCO up in there next time and see, "How You Like me Now*"


 
You are so wrong, it does't even smell that bad. He might like that smoke rough smell.

@chebaby- I know you were looking for a bogo from miss jessies there is some info in the black friday sales thread.


----------



## redecouvert

my lil sis just told me that she's natural..yay..I am going to cheat in the challenge by giving her most of the products i wanted to discontinue using...
this means MORE SHOPPING for me..LOL
black friday and qhemet ctdg here I come!!


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> You are so wrong, it does't even smell that bad. He might like that smoke rough smell.
> 
> @chebaby- I know you were looking for a bogo from miss jessies there is some info in the black friday sales thread.


thanx. dont think i will buy anything though.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Me too.erplexed @bolded.
> 
> Today, the deud that works in there said: "WOW....You always smell good" Now, he's behind a Glass Counter-thingy (mind you/half way tryna' holla').
> 
> I think it was the Jane Carter N&S.
> 
> And I was thinking: "Imma wear some JBCO up in there next time and see, "How You Like me Now"


 lmao you aint right. but La is right, that might be more his speed anyway lol


----------



## La Colocha

redecouverte said:


> my lil sis just told me that she's natural..yay..I am going to cheat in the challenge by giving her most of the products i wanted to discontinue using...
> this means MORE SHOPPING for me..LOL
> black friday and qhemet ctdg here I come!!


 
Congrats to your sis. There is no such thing as cheating, if your not going to use it give it to someone who will. Don't let it sit there and rot. One of the reasons why i started this challenge is to make room and to not be overwhelmed by what you have. Ive been off track but ill be back on it real soon. I was looking in the archives last night and saw a pj's use it up challenge, they were struggling back in 07 too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

See........Ya'll Wrong!  I just need to stay outta the Post Office for a while.  

Imma try real hard next month and into the New Year.

I am there now, still 2-3 times a week for some reasonerplexed  

But nothing compared to when me & che was doing our thang!


----------



## chebaby

i think im gonna do a small challenge for myself and see if i can just use shea butter as a moisturizer for 3 weeks to a month.  i mean i will still use leave ins and oils but instead of qhemet, afroveda or whatever else to moisturize i will just use shea butter. and then i will finally try my avocado butter, yall know i still havent gotten around to using it?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me too.erplexed @bolded.
> 
> Today, the deud that works in there said: "WOW....You always smell good" Now, he's behind a Glass Counter-thingy (mind you/half way tryna' holla').
> 
> I think it was the Jane Carter N&S.
> 
> *And I was thinking: "Imma wear some JBCO up in there next time and see, "How You Like me Now"*


 
T, you crazy!!!!! 



redecouverte said:


> my lil sis just told me that she's natural..yay..I am going to cheat in the challenge by giving her most of the products i wanted to discontinue using...
> *this means MORE SHOPPING for me..LOL*
> *black friday and qhemet ctdg here I come!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> That's what I'm talking 'bout!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where is CB?

I Need an update on: SheScentIt!  IK she's a big STANS and said she was going to use it Exclusively.  

I wanna know what's up with the BF Sale?:lovedrool:


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> See........Ya'll Wrong! I just need to stay outta the Post Office for a while.
> 
> Imma try real hard next month and into the New Year.
> 
> I am there now, still 2-3 times a week for some reasonerplexed
> 
> But nothing compared to when me & che was doing our thang!


 
You have blessed alot of people including me and i appreciate it. Look up you'll have a naked man at your front door on christmas eve.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, you crazy!!!!!


 
Yo B! Where You Been?

Girl, You had me looking at those Brownies with the Buttercreme Frosting the other Night! 

Those things would have be $40+  Do you know how many conditioners I could buy with that $ !

But they sure were good.  (That's why my Freezer is now stocked with Lean Cuisines).


----------



## chebaby

she aint gonna only use no shescentit. aint none of us gonna ever only use one line, who yall tryna fool?

now on to the positivity, i think thats great that she has decided to settle down


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i think im gonna do a small challenge for myself and see if i can just use shea butter as a moisturizer for 3 weeks to a month. i mean i will still use leave ins and oils but instead of qhemet, afroveda or whatever else to moisturize i will just use shea butter. and then i will finally try my avocado butter, yall know i still havent gotten around to using it?


 
I found that the regular butters do more for me that mixed butters or moisturizers. Jojoba is the jam all by its lonesome. Do your challenge and keep us updated so we can encourage you if that's what you want to do.


----------



## rosalindb

ROBOTxcore said:


> so far, i've only tried with oils. maybe i should add a touch of water?


Please do not add water. You will need a proper preservative if you do.



La Colocha said:


> I wouldn't add water unless you have a preservative like rosemary,tea tree or vitamin e oil. Introducing water into butter and oil will make it go bad quicker.


Vitamin E oil, rosemary extract etc are antioxidants and helps to prevents oils from going rancid and extend the shelf life but will not be sufficient to stop your products from going bad.

When I make my hair and body concoctions, I just pure oils and butters


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where is CB?
> 
> I Need an update on: SheScentIt! IK she's a big STANS and said she was going to use it Exclusively.
> 
> I wanna know what's up with the BF Sale?:lovedrool:


 
*Saturday, November 21, 2009*


We will be having our annual Black Friday sale as usual. It is a perfect time to stock up on your must have hair goodies. We are preparing for the heavy sales volume. Please be aware that it will take longer than usual for your order to ship during this time



This is all I could find so far for Shescentit. It was on her blog. Where's the Boss at with the info???


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yo B! Where You Been?
> 
> Girl, You had me looking at those Brownies with the Buttercreme Frosting the other Night!
> 
> Those things would have be $40+ Do you know how many conditioners I could buy with that $ !
> 
> But they sure were good. (That's why my Freezer is now stocked with Lean Cuisines).


 
 Hey!!! Just been chillin' lately!! 

Don't even get me started on Cheryl!! I got a box coming on Wednesday!!  I don't eat brownies so I got one with cookies and some cake. I love Lemon cake!!!  I can't wait to try it!! Those brownies do look good, though!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Where's the Boss at with the info???*


 
See.....that's what I'm talkin' 'bout B!  Thanks for the Update!

Especially since she said she was only going to be using SheScentIt a while back. 

_*hmp...maybe Da' Boss was tryna' keep it a secret, so we wouldn't buy errthang*_

And You're right Che:  You know I ain't believing that mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey!!! Just been chillin' lately!!
> 
> *Don't even get me started on Cheryl!! I got a box coming on Wednesday!!*  I don't eat brownies so I got one with cookies and some cake. I love Lemon cake!!!  I can't wait to try it!! Those brownies do look good, though!!


 
Girl, I had a Cart full of Stuff!  I had the Cookies with the Buttercreme Frosting and some Snickerdoodles And a thing of Brownies..........

What was up with that????  Girl, You should have seen me backing all that mess outta that Cart and Gettin' Off that Site!

btw: that lemon poundcake will make you want to hurt somebody!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where is CB?
> 
> I Need an update on: SheScentIt!  IK she's a big STANS and said she was going to use it Exclusively.
> 
> I wanna know what's up with the BF Sale?:lovedrool:



Girl I have been looking in every nook and cranny for BF sales from Shescentit. Her Nov 21st blog entry said that she would have her usually BF sale. Last year it was 25% off. I hope that she has her new products out!


----------



## Americka

I forgot to report that I used up a jar of Pantene 5 minute strengthening mask last night. I replaced it with the Pantene Time Renewal which I prefer. I relaxed today with my trusty ORS - it came out slightly underprocessed. I used a small amount of NTM and CSI before blow drying, but my hair felt coated. So I pree-poo'd with VF and washed with Nioxin #1 shampoo and conditioner, wrapped my hair in a turbie twist to draw out the excess moisture and then added some NTM and John Frieda Thermal Protection Frizz Ease. I airdried for about 15 minutes and then blew it dry. I flat ironed and used a big barrel curling iron to imitate a "wrapped" look. I got swang!  I owe ALL of the ladies of U1B1 a great big .


----------



## Charz

Brownie518 said:


> *Saturday, November 21, 2009*
> 
> 
> We will be having our annual Black Friday sale as usual. It is a perfect time to stock up on your must have hair goodies. We are preparing for the heavy sales volume. Please be aware that it will take longer than usual for your order to ship during this time
> 
> 
> 
> This is all I could find so far for Shescentit. It was on her blog. Where's the Boss at with the info???



Haha you beat me to it!


----------



## La Colocha

rosalindb said:


> Please do not add water. You will need a proper preservative if you do.
> 
> 
> *Vitamin E oil, rosemary extract etc are antioxidants and helps to prevents oils from going rancid and extend the shelf life but will not be sufficient to stop your products from going bad.*
> 
> When I make my hair and body concoctions, I just pure oils and butters


 
Ok the lady at the health food store gave me the info when i bought my ylang ylang essential oil. She makes body products, she sold me some vitamin e oil 32,000 iu of d alpha tocopherol and she also said rosemary essential oil makes a good preserve but the smell was way too strong. She didn't say for how long it would keep but she says those are what she uses when she makes her things.


----------



## Charz

I got a BF card and gift in the card from Ms. Terri!

*Thank you!!!!*


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> I forgot to report that I used up a jar of Pantene 5 minute strengthening mask last night. I replaced it with the Pantene Time Renewal which I prefer. I relaxed today with my trusty ORS - it came out slightly underprocessed. I used a small amount of NTM and CSI before blow drying, but my hair felt coated. So I pree-poo'd with VF and washed with Nioxin #1 shampoo and conditioner, wrapped my hair in a turbie twist to draw out the excess moisture and then added some NTM and John Frieda Thermal Protection Frizz Ease. I airdried for about 15 minutes and then blew it dry. I flat ironed and used a big barrel curling iron to imitate a "wrapped" look. I got swang!  I owe ALL of the ladies of U1B1 a great big .


 
Good job americka, its good to see you. And im glad your hair turned out good. And right back at ya.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> I forgot to report that I used up a jar of Pantene 5 minute strengthening mask last night. I replaced it with the Pantene Time Renewal which I prefer. I relaxed today with my trusty ORS - it came out slightly underprocessed. I used a small amount of NTM and CSI before blow drying, but my hair felt coated. So I pree-poo'd with VF and washed with Nioxin #1 shampoo and conditioner, wrapped my hair in a turbie twist to draw out the excess moisture and then added some NTM and John Frieda Thermal Protection Frizz Ease. I airdried for about 15 minutes and then blew it dry. I flat ironed and used a big barrel curling iron to imitate a "wrapped" look. I got swang!  I owe ALL of the ladies of U1B1 a great big .


 
I AM SO PROUD OF YOU AMERICKA!  Chile:  You got Swang! 

That makes me happy. 

I can't wait until my Skillz get better.


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> Ok the lady at the health food store gave me the info when i bought my ylang ylang essential oil. She makes body products, she sold me some vitamin e oil 32,000 iu of d alpha tocopherol and she also said rosemary essential oil makes a good preserve but the smell was way too strong. She didn't say for how long it would keep but she says those are what she uses when she makes her things.



This is a useful link that I came across the other day. http://home.earthlink.net/~skinesscentuals/Preserve.htm


----------



## Charz

Wow this thread has almost 40,000 views. That can't be just from us right? This must be the hot spot!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> This is a useful link that I came across the other day. http://home.earthlink.net/~skinesscentuals/Preserve.htm


 
WOW! Rosalindb:  I see you're backkkkk!

So, did you decide to "officially" join this Challenge Afterall?


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! Rosalindb:  I see you're backkkkk!
> 
> So, did you decide to "officially" join this Challenge Afterall?


No - I'm too scared that you guys will turn me into a PJ.


----------



## Charz

rosalindb said:


> No - I'm too scared that you guys will turn me into a PJ.




Ya'll thats sad! LOL! See the image we got!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *No - I'm too scared that you guys will turn me into a PJ.*


 
Girl............Stop!  We are Not that Bad! 

All them Cases of JBCO You Buy and all that Aubrey Organics........I thought you were pretty much >>There<<

Oh...Okay: 

I thought You decided to join 

Especially since you have so many 'tips' & 'info' and thangs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> *Ya'll thats sad!* LOL! See the image we got!


 
Unbelivable!erplexed  But 40,000 folx wanna know what's going on up in this piece!


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Ya'll thats sad! LOL! See the image we got!


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Wow this thread has almost 40,000 views. That can't be just from us right? This must be the hot spot!


 ..............


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ..............


----------



## mkd

quoted wrong thing


----------



## mkd

Charzboss said:


> Wow this thread has almost 40,000 views. That can't be just from us right? This must be the hot spot!


 probably.  I used to read and think these ladies seem so fun.  I don't have anyone to talk hair too IRL.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl............Stop!  We are Not that Bad!
> 
> All them Cases of JBCO You Buy and all that Aubrey Organics........I thought you were pretty much >>There<<
> 
> Oh...Okay:
> 
> I thought You decided to join
> 
> Especially since you have so many 'tips' & 'info' and thangs.


Hey, don't start!!! I only kept 2 of the JBCO for myself and those will last me for a year. I will try something new now and again but overall I just keep things simple and just stock up on my staples.  I was not happy when my conditioners increased to include 4 different ones but funny enough I saw your post where you stated all of all your conditioners and I did not feel so bad afterall   I could not handle having any more than 4 different types though 

I get a lot of things like shea, organic VCO, organic EVOO, cocoa butter etc and I did start to have butter mountain and oil river but that did my head in. Now I share my concoctions with friends so that helps. I am very cautious about what I use especially as one of my friends has a son with a serious skin condition which I do not even think the doctors know what it is. Literally his skin peels off if he comes into contact with so many things so I just use the basics for him such as shea, organic VCO, organic EVOO etc


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> Wow this thread has almost 40,000 views. That can't be just from us right? This must be the hot spot!


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Unbelivable!erplexed But 40,000 folx wanna know what's going on up in this piece!


 
We've got a lot of lurkers  up in this piece.  They are getting product reviews, sale notices, and gaining some knowlege about ingredients, etc.  They will be the same ones snatching products from us on Black Friday then selling them on the product exchange.  I really don't understand jumping on a bandwagon and not knowing how to use a product .


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> We've got a lot of lurkers  up in this piece. They are getting product reviews, sale notices, and gaining some knowlege about ingredients, etc. They will be the same ones snatching products from us on Black Friday then selling them on the product exchange. I really don't understand jumping on a bandwagon and not knowing how to use a product .


 
.........


----------



## mkd

Charz, my package came.  Thanks lady!!!  I will report back after  I use it tomorrow


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> We've got a lot of lurkers  up in this piece. They are getting product reviews, sale notices, and gaining some knowlege about ingredients, etc. They will be the same ones snatching products from us on Black Friday then selling them on the product exchange. *I really don't understand jumping on a bandwagon and not knowing how to use a product* .


 
I remember that, tell it like it is sings * don't be afraaiid*


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I remember that, tell it like it is sings * don't be afraaiid*


 
You know how I do.  Blindly following people like that is scary. That tells me alot about you.


----------



## La Colocha

Uh anybody else close to using anything up. I have 1 thing.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> *You know how I do*. Blindly following people like that is scary. That tells me alot about you.


 
Yes i do, ain't nothing like the truth.


----------



## chebaby

i used up my sample of ojon revitalizing mist. now im working on the big bottle. its not as big as my last bottle but its like 5oz. the size you get from sephora.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i used up my sample of ojon revitalizing mist. now im working on the big bottle. its not as big as my last bottle but its like 5oz. the size you get from sephora.


 
You like that alot. Does it build up over time? I might try it next year after i get done with all my tw mist.


----------



## mkd

I am almost done with a pump bottle of aussie moist.  I found a seyani butter that I forgot about, maybe I will use that up.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> You like that alot. Does it build up over time? I might try it next year after i get done with all my tw mist.


 i love love love this stuff. it doesnt build up. its not thick like the TW mist, its liquid like water.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Uh anybody else close to using anything up. I have 1 thing.


 
I have the last of the MHC Horsetail & Honey Reconstructor in my hair now and I am under the steamer. I hate the smell and I don't know if I mentioned this last time but I was in the shower and this stuff made my eyes water.  It was one of those things where I was like was that water from the shower or did my eyes water?  I determined it was my eyes watering because  I felt like a stinging in my eyes.  I did like how my hair felt after it dried but this will not be a repurchase.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I am almost done with a pump bottle of aussie moist. I found a seyani butter that I forgot about, maybe I will use that up.


 
Good job mkd, do you have your staples yet or are you still looking?



chebaby said:


> i love love love this stuff. it doesnt build up. its not thick like the TW mist, its liquid like water.


 
Thanks che ill check it out when i get low on tw. Ive rewritten a to try list many times, ill start a new one with this product. How much is it? Is it expensive?


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I have the last of the MHC Horsetail & Honey Reconstructor in my hair now and I am under the steamer. I hate the smell and I don't know if I mentioned this last time but I was in the shower and this stuff made my eyes water. It was one of those things where I was like was that water from the shower or did my eyes water? I determined it was my eyes watering because I felt like a stinging in my eyes. I did like how my hair felt after it dried but this will not be a repurchase.


 
Was it a strong smell? I know my sinuses act up when i smell something strong, make my eyes water, burn and itch.


----------



## mkd

La, I think I have my staples, I just always wonder if there is something better out there...


----------



## Brownie518

La, I am really liking that TW mist more and more. My hair feels different, definitely. It seems to have more body and more swang, too. Feels thicker. Nice. Its much thicker than I thought. I am going to dilute it a bit this week, like you mentioned. I think this will do me right this winter.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Was it a strong smell? I know my sinuses act up when i smell something strong, make my eyes water, burn and itch.


Strong is an understatement .  My eyes are starting to water under this steamer now.  The smell makes you wonder if it safe to put in your hair.  It smells like an industrial cleaner.  



mkd said:


> La, I think I have my staples, I just always wonder if there is something better out there...


I think we're all like that....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *La, I am really liking that TW mist more and more. My hair feels different, definitely. It seems to have more body and more swang, too. Feels thicker. Nice.* Its much thicker than I thought. I am going to dilute it a bit this week, like you mentioned. I think this will do me right this winter.


 
I went back to that CVS (I originally found it in) I was going to pick up one for me & Fab and they didn't have any more. 

Only the Lock Gel and that Herbal Oil!erplexed  

I cannot believe they were out.  So, I went to 3 more CVS's. 

And None of them even carried it even tho' they were in da' hood.

I'll keep an eye out for it tho'


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> La, I think I have my staples, *I just always wonder if there is something better out there*...


 
I think this is what keeps us being pj's something is always better.




Brownie518 said:


> La, I am really liking that TW mist more and more. My hair feels different, definitely. It seems to have more body and more swang, too. Feels thicker. Nice. Its much thicker than I thought. I am going to dilute it a bit this week, like you mentioned. I think this will do me right this winter.


 
Im glad you like it ms b. i love the stuff. Diluting it will streatch it out and it still works the same. It swells in water. I haven't figured out what makes it do that. Maybe the bee pollen.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Good job mkd, do you have your staples yet or are you still looking?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks che ill check it out when i get low on tw. Ive rewritten a to try list many times, ill start a new one with this product. How much is it? Is it expensive?


 yea its exspensive. thats the only thing i hate about it. the 5oz bottle from sephora is like $27. but for my hair its worth it. i bought a ojon kit once that had the 1oz mist in it and fell in love with it. thats how i knew i loved it was because it was just one ounce. and back then i was relaxed and it kept my hair soft when i used it on wet hair before blow drying and flat ironing. amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *We've got a lot of lurkers  up in this piece. They are getting product reviews, sale notices, and gaining some knowlege about ingredients, etc. They will be the same ones snatching products from us on Black Friday then selling them on the product exchange. I really don't understand jumping on a bandwagon and not knowing how to use a product .*


 
Scandalous! 

_In Other News:_  Yeah, I should be using up some stuff.  I am in use-up mode now.  I have my line-up all ready to go, so the next 5-7 weeks, everything that even looks like it's 1/2 full or 'less' is going down!


----------



## Brownie518

I'm going to use up the last of my Smooth Down Butter Treat on Wednesday. Definite repurchase but I'm going to wait a while before I get it. I have plenty of other ish I can use for now. 
I used up another Njoi hair butter and a bottle of Amla oil. I also used up the last bit of my HSH Pumpkin condish.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> yea its exspensive. thats the only thing i hate about it. the 5oz bottle from sephora is like $27. but for my hair its worth it. i bought a ojon kit once that had the 1oz mist in it and fell in love with it. thats how i knew i loved it was because it was just one ounce. and back then i was relaxed and it kept my hair soft when i used it on wet hair before blow drying and flat ironing. amazing.


 
Whoa girl that's a baller price tag. Idn, im going to have to save my cans and bottles for that one. Im scared to ask how much an 8oz is, or does it only come in 5oz.


----------



## chebaby

5oz is the only size except if you buy the bigger size from hsn or qvc, cant remember.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> 5oz is the only size except if you buy the bigger size from *hsn or qvc,* cant remember.


 
5 easy payments of $19.95 , ok ill save up for the 5oz by april.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> 5 easy payments of $19.95 , ok ill save up for the 5oz by april.


 whaterplexed. let me go check. my big bottle was 16oz but the bottle looks huge. and it was like $45.


----------



## chebaby

yea it was qvc and the 16oz is $44.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> *what*erplexed. let me go check. my big bottle was 16oz but the bottle looks huge. and it was like $45.


 
Naw che i was just teasing with you, you know how hsn and qvc has those specials.


----------



## La Colocha

I used the hydrasilica and so far so good. My skin is smooth and ash free. And its not sticky. The only thing i don't like about it is that the smell doesn't last. But other than that it feels pretty good.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Naw che i was just teasing with you, you know how hsn and qvc has those specials.


 oh lmao. you had me scared. i thought they were gonna get all your money.


----------



## chebaby

im gonna drench my hair and scalp in coconut oil tonight before i go to bed. i miss using coconut oil everyday like i did when i  was washing and going everyday. it really does stop the hair from shedding or breaking too much.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> im gonna drench my hair and scalp in coconut oil tonight before i go to bed. i miss using coconut oil everyday like i did when i was washing and going everyday. it really does stop the hair from shedding or breaking too much.


 
You rinse it in the morning then co-wash? Or are you prepooing?


----------



## chebaby

my hair is in braids now. im just gonna put the coconut oil on it and leave it in. in the morning the oil will be gone. this is the only oil i can do this with and not have to rinse it out.


----------



## La Colocha

Ladies i wanted to share with you how i will protect my hair in the winter other than doing my chebaby braids. Here is one of my hair wraps that i did, and i cheated with the bun, i stuffed another scarf in that bad boy.I got alot of different colors too.







And here is the front part, i have on a satin mens skull cap underneath to keep my hair moisturized and lay down the braids so it wouldn't look too bumpy.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Ladies i wanted to share with you how i will protect my hair in the winter other than doing my chebaby braids. Here is one of my hair wraps that i did, and i cheated with the bun, i stuffed another scarf in that bad boy.I got alot of different colors too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the front part, i have on a satin mens skull cap underneath to keep my hair moisturized and lay down the braids so it wouldn't look too bumpy.


 
Very pretty, LC.  I would worry about my head getting too hot .  

I fell asleep too early so now I'm wide awake .


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> Uh anybody else close to using anything up. I have 1 thing.


 
I am! 

Unlike the rest of you feens! 
I have a bottle of aphogee 2 minute reconstructor that I've had since the beginning of my LHCF career. I started using it to cowash with. I like the results.. so that's almost done. 
I have a bottle of Yes to Tomatoes that I use to cowash with and I'm using and it's on its last leg.

I used up a bottle of my Jasmine's Shea Butter Cream rinse... I'm taking care of bidness over hyeah!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> I am!
> 
> Unlike the rest of you feens!
> I have a bottle of *aphogee 2 minute reconstructor* that I've had since the beginning of my LHCF career. I started using it to cowash with. I like the results.. so that's almost done.
> I have a bottle of *Yes to Tomatoes *that I use to cowash with and I'm using and it's on its last leg.
> 
> I used up a bottle of my *Jasmine's Shea Butter Cream rinse*... I'm taking care of bidness over hyeah!


 
Will You Repurchase any of these?  If not, why not?  (Part of the Challenge)


----------



## mkd

La, I like your scarf.  It looks really pretty.  

My hair looks a H.A.M., I can't wait to do it tonight.


----------



## BrownBetty

I haven't finished anything.  I need to organize my stash to see what I have.  I know there is some stuff that needs to be thrown out.


----------



## rosalindb

redecouverte said:


> I loove them
> I really took advantage of her summer free shipping to stock up
> a little bit goes a long way and if I could afford it, she would be my staple..
> but right now she's my splurge line i.e i feel like pampering myself instead of going to the spa and getting a package i got her products.
> it also makes a wonderful body butter





IDareT'sHair said:


> I have the Cafe Latte Butter I got from CharzBoss and fell in love with it.
> 
> I am holding on to it, till times get better.
> 
> It's wonderful.  I really wish they had a store in the US!erplexed


I just received Anita Grant's newsletter and she has 
*15% off all products for one week only starting from today*.
*At checkout in the goodie gift voucher field enter code: yummy*


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Very pretty, LC. I would worry about my head getting too hot .
> 
> I fell asleep too early so now I'm wide awake .


 
Thanks shay, it an israeli tichel (hair scarf) they are really light and see through. Its long so i doubled it in a triangle and that way you can't see though it. I purchased them from www.coveryourhair.com . I like them because they aren't heavy and you barely feel it on your head.



*fabulosity* said:


> I am!
> 
> Unlike the rest of you feens!
> I have a bottle of aphogee 2 minute reconstructor that I've had since the beginning of my LHCF career. I started using it to cowash with. I like the results.. so that's almost done.
> I have a bottle of Yes to Tomatoes that I use to cowash with and I'm using and it's on its last leg.
> 
> I used up a bottle of my Jasmine's Shea Butter Cream rinse... I'm taking care of bidness over hyeah!


 
Get it girl, use that stuff up.



mkd said:


> La, I like your scarf. It looks really pretty.
> 
> My hair looks a H.A.M., I can't wait to do it tonight.


 
Thank you mkd. Im sure your hair looks fine.


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, i got some aowc from momma, thanks ma and i mixed the whole bottle in a jar with some jbco. I like the consistancy its not as thick as hsr and i had no problems getting it all out. I mixed it with a blender and it came out looking like a mousse. i checked on it this morning and its still the same texture and no oil seperated. I will use some friday for my dc. My mbc should be about gone tommorrow when i dc. Other than that i will not use up anything else.


----------



## Tee

What if I buy one, then buy another one because it's on sale.   That doesn't count huh?  

sniff sniff sniff...I guess I play in this thread.


----------



## Tee

La Colocha said:


> Good day ladies, i got some *aowc *from momma, thanks ma and i mixed the whole bottle in a jar with some jbco. I like the consistancy its not as thick as *hsr* and i had no problems getting it all out. I mixed it with a blender and it came out looking like a mousse. i checked on it this morning and its still the same texture and no oil seperated. I will use some friday for my dc. My *mbc *should be about gone tommorrow when i dc. Other than that i will not use up anything else.


 I will only ask you this because I know you love.  I have been out of the hair forum somewhat so I dont know what the bold is.  Will you bring me up to speed on the lingo?  I am trying to get back on my A game.


----------



## Charz

^

Girl don't learn the terms, get outta this thread!!!! 







Aubrey Organics White Camellia Conditioner
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner
Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Tee said:


> I will only ask you this because I know you love.  I have been out of the hair forum somewhat so I dont know what the bold is.  Will you bring me up to speed on the lingo?  I am trying to get back on my A game.



I wasn't going to ask  I'm glad you did.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charzboss said:


> ^
> 
> Girl don't learn the terms, get outta this thread!!!!
> 
> Aubrey Organics White Camellia Conditioner
> Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner



 Y'all are hardcore with it!!


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will You Repurchase any of these? If not, why not? (Part of the Challenge)


 
Yes I will ... but not now... I got to get to mo products....


----------



## La Colocha

Tee said:


> I will only ask you this because I know you love. I have been out of the hair forum somewhat so I dont know what the bold is. Will you bring me up to speed on the lingo? I am trying to get back on my A game.


 
No problem tee, aowc- aubrey organics white camillia, hrs- honeysucle rose, mbc- elucence moisture balancing conditioner.

For your above post its use 1 product up before you buy another. Sales and discounts do not count so you can participate in those. I think we started in july and so far i think everyone has shrunk their stash. We are still pj's which can't be helped but for the most part i think we are doing a good job. This thread is long and i posted the link to the first part on page one of this thread. Its never to late to start. I will start a new thread on new years eve.


----------



## chebaby

Charz that little running man is too cute.
my braids are still so shiny from the coconut oil i used on it last night. that jar or coconut oil will last me a whole year becuase i dont use it half as much as i did during the summer.

and about the anita grant stop playing.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> ^
> 
> Girl don't learn the terms, get outta this thread!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aubrey Organics White Camellia Conditioner
> Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner
> Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner


 


*fabulosity* said:


> Yes I will ... but not now... I got to get to mo products....


 
That's you running to get more products. Lmao.


----------



## chebaby

Oh and La, i might do that with my bottle of WC too because i dont think its all its cracked up to be. isnt that the one thats for smoothing the hair? i noticed conditioners like that always give me mad frizzies.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> Oh and La, i might do that with my bottle of WC too because i dont think its all its cracked up to be. isnt that the one thats for smoothing the hair? i noticed conditioners like that always give me mad frizzies.


Che, I am not 100% sold on it either.


----------



## Charz

^I didn't think it was all that. I think it may be better for relaxed ladies.


----------



## chebaby

i think i like rose masquite better but even that isnt great. i really think GPB is the best. followed buy hsr, but i havent used my hsr in like forever.
with all of that said i think the WC has the best texture of them all.


----------



## Tee

Charzboss said:


> ^
> 
> Girl don't learn the terms, get outta this thread!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aubrey Organics White Camellia Conditioner
> Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner
> Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner


 


La Colocha said:


> No problem tee, aowc- aubrey organics white camillia, hrs- honeysucle rose, mbc- elucence moisture balancing conditioner.
> 
> For your above post its use 1 product up before you buy another. Sales and discounts do not count so you can participate in those. I think we started in july and so far i think everyone has shrunk their stash. We are still pj's which can't be helped but for the most part i think we are doing a good job. This thread is long and i posted the link to the first part on page one of this thread. Its never to late to start. I will start a new thread on new years eve.


 
Thanks so much ladies.


----------



## *fabulosity*

what's WC...
Y'all should see my brendita's cart.. 
In my DEFENSE... she has a good site with good explanations...
And she has everything in a try me size... I'm going to post what's in my cart..
Claudehavemercy on my shallow pJ soul... I already got in trouble once with this. But .... 

Remove Product Options Price Quantity Subtotal Discounted Subtotal 
 Basket Full of Glowshine, message:  15.00  15.00 12.00 
 Super Human Skin: Multi Fruit AHA Peel Kit, Try Me Sample Size  10.00 1 10.00 8.00 
 Super Human Skin Anti Pimple Pumpkin Peel Kit, Try Me Sample Size  10.00 1 10.00 8.00 
 Face-Off AHA Cleansing Creme, Size: 2 Ounce Travel Size 5.00  5.00 4.00 
 Face-Off ACES Wild Cleansing Gel, Size: 2 Ounce Travel Size 5.00  5.00 4.00 
 Silk Sheets Body Balm, 6 Ounce Tub Scent: Mango 14.50  14.50 11.60 
 Silk Sheets Body Butter, 6 Ounce Tub Scent: Passionfruit 14.50  14.50 11.60 
 Silk Sheets Pillow Talk AHA Body Cream, 6 Ounce Tub Scent: Peaches 16.00  16.00 12.80 
 Silk Sheets Whipped Butter, 6 Ounce Tub Formula: Avocado 9.00  9.00 7.20 
 Pore Me The Dead Sea Mineral Mud Masque, Try Me Sample Size  2.00 1 2.00 1.60 
 Pore Bright Zinc & Sulfur Skin Brightening Masque & Spot Treatment, Try Me Sample Size  2.00 1 2.00 1.60 
 Pore Rich ACE Masque, Try Me Sample Size  2.00 1 2.00 1.60 
 Phat Scents Body Mist, Try Me Sample Size Scent: Ginger and Papaya 2.00  2.00 1.60 
 My BFF AHA Tea Tree & Vinegar Toner, Try Me Sample Size  2.00 1 2.00 1.60 
 My BFF Black Willowbark & Salicylic Acid Spot Treatment, 10 ml Bottle  8.50  8.50 6.80 
 My BFF: Keep It Calm AHA Toner, Try Me Sample Size  2.00 1 2.00 1.60 
 My BFF: Suck It Up Toner, Try Me Sample Size  2.00 1 2.00 1.60 
 My BFF: The No Zit Zone Toner, Try Me Sample Size  2.00 1 2.00 1.60 
 Koljic Acid + Vitamin C PLUS Power Powder, Try Me Sample Size  2.00 1 2.00 1.60 
 Licorice Root & Koljic Acid, Try Me Sample Size  2.00 1 2.00 1.60 
 Smoove Moves Pure and Natural Deodorant, 2.25 Ounce Size: Scented 6.50  6.50 5.20 
 Smoove Moves: Exfoliating Jojoba Bath Butter, 6 Ounce Tub Scent: Mango and Pomegranate 10.00  10.00 8.00 
 Smoove Moves After Shave Tonic, Try Me Sample Size  2.00 1 2.00 1.60 
 Smoove Moves: The Bees Knees Protective Balm, Try Me Sample Size  2.00 1 2.00 1.60 




 Subtotal: $118.40 
Tax: $0.00 
Shipping & Handling: 2 Day - Free
(select your preference) 


Total: $118.40 

Promotions & Discounts 
Coupon:  

 You saved $29.60 thru coupon discounts on eligible items.
You saved 100% off Shipping & Handling for indicated shipping services.



And I forgot to go to the hair products... so yeah.. umm who want to buy some flat irons..curlers... I got some new in the box... Wigo and Babyliss...  

When I go... I go hard like Jeezy......LOL.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> Oh and La, i might do that with my bottle of WC too because i dont think its all its cracked up to be. isnt that the one thats for smoothing the hair? i noticed conditioners like that always give me mad frizzies.


 


mkd said:


> Che, I am not 100% sold on it either.


 


Charzboss said:


> ^I didn't think it was all that. I think it may be better for relaxed ladies.


 
Ive used hsr which i loved but it was way too heavy and built up on my scalp. Gpb is too greasy. This maybe the perfect balance for me, i didn't think of leaving some to try on its own. Hell jbco makes everything better. How is the softness? I don't wear my hair out since its cold so all im worried about is how it works as a dc.


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> what's WC...
> Y'all should see my brendita's cart..
> In my DEFENSE... she has a good site with good explanations...
> And she has everything in a try me size... I'm going to post what's in my cart..
> Claudehavemercy on my shallow pJ soul... I already got in trouble once with this. But ....
> 
> Remove Product Options Price Quantity Subtotal Discounted Subtotal
> Basket Full of Glowshine, message: 15.00 15.00 12.00
> Super Human Skin: Multi Fruit AHA Peel Kit, Try Me Sample Size 10.00 1 10.00 8.00
> Super Human Skin Anti Pimple Pumpkin Peel Kit, Try Me Sample Size 10.00 1 10.00 8.00
> Face-Off AHA Cleansing Creme, Size: 2 Ounce Travel Size 5.00 5.00 4.00
> Face-Off ACES Wild Cleansing Gel, Size: 2 Ounce Travel Size 5.00 5.00 4.00
> Silk Sheets Body Balm, 6 Ounce Tub Scent: Mango 14.50 14.50 11.60
> Silk Sheets Body Butter, 6 Ounce Tub Scent: Passionfruit 14.50 14.50 11.60
> Silk Sheets Pillow Talk AHA Body Cream, 6 Ounce Tub Scent: Peaches 16.00 16.00 12.80
> Silk Sheets Whipped Butter, 6 Ounce Tub Formula: Avocado 9.00 9.00 7.20
> Pore Me The Dead Sea Mineral Mud Masque, Try Me Sample Size 2.00 1 2.00 1.60
> Pore Bright Zinc & Sulfur Skin Brightening Masque & Spot Treatment, Try Me Sample Size 2.00 1 2.00 1.60
> Pore Rich ACE Masque, Try Me Sample Size 2.00 1 2.00 1.60
> Phat Scents Body Mist, Try Me Sample Size Scent: Ginger and Papaya 2.00 2.00 1.60
> My BFF AHA Tea Tree & Vinegar Toner, Try Me Sample Size 2.00 1 2.00 1.60
> My BFF Black Willowbark & Salicylic Acid Spot Treatment, 10 ml Bottle 8.50 8.50 6.80
> My BFF: Keep It Calm AHA Toner, Try Me Sample Size 2.00 1 2.00 1.60
> My BFF: Suck It Up Toner, Try Me Sample Size 2.00 1 2.00 1.60
> My BFF: The No Zit Zone Toner, Try Me Sample Size 2.00 1 2.00 1.60
> Koljic Acid + Vitamin C PLUS Power Powder, Try Me Sample Size 2.00 1 2.00 1.60
> Licorice Root & Koljic Acid, Try Me Sample Size 2.00 1 2.00 1.60
> Smoove Moves Pure and Natural Deodorant, 2.25 Ounce Size: Scented 6.50 6.50 5.20
> Smoove Moves: Exfoliating Jojoba Bath Butter, 6 Ounce Tub Scent: Mango and Pomegranate 10.00 10.00 8.00
> Smoove Moves After Shave Tonic, Try Me Sample Size 2.00 1 2.00 1.60
> Smoove Moves: The Bees Knees Protective Balm, Try Me Sample Size 2.00 1 2.00 1.60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subtotal: $118.40
> Tax: $0.00
> Shipping & Handling: 2 Day - Free
> (select your preference)
> 
> 
> Total: $118.40
> 
> Promotions & Discounts
> Coupon:
> 
> You saved $29.60 thru coupon discounts on eligible items.
> You saved 100% off Shipping & Handling for indicated shipping services.
> 
> 
> 
> And I forgot to go to the hair products... so yeah.. umm who want to buy some flat irons..curlers... I got some new in the box... Wigo and Babyliss...
> 
> When I go... I go hard like Jeezy......LOL.


 
Wow yall bet not ever say im a pj no more. Get a good look everybodyI thought i was reading a hypothesis on brendita's, Dang. *prays*


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> Wow yall bet not ever say im a pj no more. Get a good look everybodyI thought i was reading a hypothesis on brendita's, Dang. *prays*


 

*LC*... hursh! If you subtotal all your products for this week.. I'm sure it's > my products!!!

I am a natural face/body product stan... my skin just did a 180 when I started using jasmines stuff exclusively... I just love natural face and body stuff... and it actually sounds good... 

I'm y'alls guinea for it.. AHA is like my favorite additive... I saw all her AHA stuff and went crazy.... plus it sounds so good and the packaging looks good..

Yeah I'm rambling.. *** it.. I'm a PJ and proud of it... WHAT.. 

I just wish the Facially Challenged thread hadn't disappeared...that would've stopped me from purchasing products...lol.


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> CHARZ... hursh! If you subtotal all your products for this week.. I'm sure it's > my products!!!
> 
> I am a natural face/body product stan... my skin just did a 180 when I started using jasmines stuff exclusively... I just love natural face and body stuff... and it actually sounds good...
> 
> I'm y'alls guinea for it.. AHA is like my favorite additive... I saw all her AHA stuff and went crazy.... plus it sounds so good and the packaging looks good..
> 
> Yeah I'm rambling.. *** it.. I'm a PJ and proud of it... WHAT..
> 
> I just wish the Facially Challenged thread hadn't disappeared...that would've stopped me from purchasing products...lol.


 
See your on a mission and you forgot my name. Im la colochaand i haven't purcharsed anything this week. Yet.


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> See your on a mission and you forgot my name. Im la colochaand i haven't purcharsed anything this week. Yet.


 
Forgive me ... I'm on a binge high ....


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> Forgive me ... I'm on a binge high ....


 
Mm I will continue to pray, the lawd will make a way some how.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Ive used hsr which i loved but it was way too heavy and built up on my scalp. Gpb is too greasy. This maybe the perfect balance for me, i didn't think of leaving some to try on its own. *Hell jbco makes everything better*. How is the softness? I don't wear my hair out since its cold so all im worried about is how it works as a dc.


 
IMO:  White Cameila is an excellent Conditioner.  Excellent Consistency.  Excellent Saturation/Absorption.  Nuff Said.

You are right, it just might be the perfect 'balance' for you between the HSR and the GPB.

_psssst: *come here*  "if you think jbco makes everything better, wait until you try Da' SteamA'_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *I just wish the Facially Challenged thread hadn't disappeared*...that would've stopped me from purchasing products...lol.


 
Chile, What Choo' Talkin' 'bout:   I was at work like dis': 

And somebody from another Floor had just given me some of that Harland's Chicago Popcorn.  So I kicked back in my Office with that and a Diet Pepsi and it was Onnnnnnnnnnnnn!erplexed


----------



## Shay72

Look how did I miss that Taliah W. (I refuse to attempt to spell her last name) PMB smells so dayum good ???? I've gone into the bathroom to smell it like 3 times already .


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile, What Choo' Talkin' 'bout:   I was at work like dis':
> 
> And somebody from another Floor had just given me some of that Harland's Chicago Popcorn.  So I kicked back in my Office with that and a Diet Pepsi and it was Onnnnnnnnnnnnn!erplexed



   That thread allowed me to practice taking screen shots.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> That thread allowed me to practice taking screen shots.


 
Girl, You better get in there and "Defend" our White Cameila!  That Stuff is Da' Bomb!

In Recent Polls:  WC Outperformed HSR.  And I totally agree.

_*they ain't usin' it right*_


----------



## maysay

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You better get in there and "Defend" our White Cameila!  That Stuff is Da' Bomb!
> 
> In Recent Polls:  WC Outperformed HSR.  And I totally agree.
> 
> _*they ain't usin' it right*_




***creeps out of lurkdom***


White camellia is the best AO conditioner hands down...and I've tried HSR, Rosa Mosqueta, GPB, Island Naturals, and the BGA Mask.

***Lurkdom reactivated***


----------



## IDareT'sHair

maysay said:


> ***creeps out of lurkdom***
> 
> 
> _White camellia is the best AO conditioner hands down_...and I've tried HSR, Rosa Mosqueta, GPB, Island Naturals, and the BGA Mask.
> 
> ***Lurkdom reactivated***


 
Yes.........You Maysay Indeed!


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You better get in there and "Defend" our White Cameila!  That Stuff is Da' Bomb!
> 
> In Recent Polls:  WC Outperformed HSR.  And I totally agree.
> 
> _*they ain't usin' it right*_







maysay said:


> ***creeps out of lurkdom***
> 
> 
> White camellia is the best AO conditioner hands down...and I've tried HSR, Rosa Mosqueta, GPB, Island Naturals, and the BGA Mask.
> 
> ***Lurkdom reactivated***



I must agree with Terri and Maysay - AOWC is a very, very moisturizing conditioner with excellent slip. I was turned off by the scent (reminded me of the '70s), but I really like it. In fact, I used it up and still have a half bottle of AOHSR remaining.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Look how did I miss that Taliah W. (I refuse to attempt to spell her last name) PMB smells so dayum good ???? I've gone into the bathroom to smell it like 3 times already .


 
Ive been telling yall for how long maybe 2 months i think get on it girl.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You better get in there and "Defend" our White Cameila! That Stuff is Da' Bomb!
> 
> In Recent Polls: WC Outperformed HSR. And I totally agree.
> 
> _*they ain't usin' it right*_


 
I read through all the threads last night. Wc and gpb were the top 2 the 3rd hsr. I started from 2005 or 06.



maysay said:


> ***creeps out of lurkdom***
> 
> 
> White camellia is the best AO conditioner hands down...and I've tried HSR, Rosa Mosqueta, GPB, Island Naturals, and the BGA Mask.
> 
> ***Lurkdom reactivated***


 
Welcome to the board


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> I must agree with Terri and Maysay - AOWC is a very, very moisturizing conditioner with excellent slip. I was turned off by the scent (reminded me of the '70s), but I really like it. In fact, I used it up and still have a half bottle of AOHSR remaining.


 
The scent is skrong, my whole kitchen smelled like it but ive smelled worse.


----------



## maysay

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yes.........You Maysay Indeed!







La Colocha said:


> Welcome to the board



Thank you kindly!


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Ive been telling yall for how long maybe 2 months i think get on it girl.
> 
> 
> 
> I read through all the threads last night. Wc and gpb were the top 2 the 3rd hsr. I started from 2005 or 06.


 
Look I was trying to resist it so I guess I blocked that little tidbit of information .  A pj that researches, I like that.  I'm the same way.

Is anyone else having problems with the site today?  It betta not be my computer right before BF.


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> The scent is skrong, my whole kitchen smelled like it but ive smelled worse.



Certain strong scents (flowery, perfumey i.e. Victoria Secret or Bath and Body scents) can give me headaches and chest pains. This scent was just annoying.


----------



## chebaby

well something must be wrong with my hurr cause AO WC makes my hair so frizzie that i  dont even think the moisture got through.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Look I was trying to resist it so I guess I blocked that little tidbit of information . A pj that researches, I like that. I'm the same way.
> 
> *Is anyone else having problems with the site today? It betta not be my computer right before BF*.


 
Ive been on and off all day and nothing has happened but yesterday my  computer locked up 2x while i was on. I had to shut it off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *It betta not be my computer right before BF.*


 
OH LAWD.....Who Ever Your Internet Provider is.........Don't they Know....You will turn that Mutha' OUT!


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> well something must be wrong with my hurr cause AO WC makes my hair so frizzie that i dont even think the moisture got through.


 
It may just not work for you. I think ill use it tonight but it has jbco in it. Not alot. Try it with that and see if it works for you.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> OH LAWD.....Who Ever Your Internet Provider is.........Don't they Know....You will turn that Mutha' OUT!


 
You know...it's that sorry a$$ Comcast.  I was just thinking I'm probably gonna be making someone cry if they don't come correct .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> You know...it's that sorry a$$ Comcast. I was just thinking I'm probably gonna be making someone cry if they don't come correct .


 
Talkin' Bout Cryin'...........Them and _The Vendors_ that are all Counting on Those 10lb Pails, Gallons, Liters, Tubs,  

_BJ and n'em will be makin' comcast cry too!_


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> Ladies i wanted to share with you how i will protect my hair in the winter other than doing my chebaby braids. Here is one of my hair wraps that i did, and i cheated with the bun, i stuffed another scarf in that bad boy.I got alot of different colors too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the front part, i have on a satin mens skull cap underneath to keep my hair moisturized and lay down the braids so it wouldn't look too bumpy.


 
I meant to say PRETTY... and that's a whole lotta hair you got under there baby girl...  Is that a bun at that back... my YT's would probably think I had went all Angela davis on them ...but I definitely like the look my dear..


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> I meant to say PRETTY... and that's a whole lotta hair you got under there baby girl... Is that a bun at that back... my YT's would probably think I had went all Angela davis on them ...but I definitely like the look my dear..


 
Thank you fab, that's not my hair in the bun. I braided my hairi cheated and stuffed a scarf in there.


----------



## mkd

Fab, you are not playing you went HARD at Brenditas.  

The facially challenge thread made my day.  Tears were streaming down my face, I was so sad when it went poof


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Talkin' Bout Cryin'...........Them and _The Vendors_ that are all Counting on Those 10lb Pails, Gallons, Liters, Tubs,
> 
> _BJ and n'em will be makin' comcast cry too!_


 
Girl, they ain't gotta worry.  I'm a problem solver.  My wheels are spinning.  I've already got Plan A-E .


----------



## chebaby

me too mkd, but i caught it after it had already passed lol.


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> Thank you fab, that's not my hair in the bun. I braided my hairi cheated and stuffed a scarf in there.


 
ohhhhhh... I was like damn... my buns be looking all anorexic and crazy.... 
It's cute... and if I wear one on the weekend.. I'm SO DOING that! With some bad hoop earrings and fierce make up....

Very nice...very nice indeed.


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd said:


> Fab, you are not playing you went HARD at Brenditas.
> 
> The facially challenge thread made my day. Tears were streaming down my face, I was so sad when it went poof


 
Told you ... you were missing out... LMAO!!! 
It didn't even get the clank clank... it got DELETED! I have never seen a thread get deleted. I'm searching through the closed posts and everythang... nope. 

But the best part is when I refreshed and tried to see the latest posts..it told me I was denied... why was I thinking I got banned... ... My new fear is of being banned...b/c I don't understand it... do you get a warning or what... or they just like..."Silence her" in the back and that's that... no more *insert screename* here... It's like the DROP SQUAD...remember that movie...???

ETA: Brenditas: Y'all got me feeling bad about my haul... I'm gonna get it to at least $75.


----------



## Shay72

*fabulosity* said:


> ohhhhhh... I was like damn... my buns be looking all anorexic and crazy....
> It's cute... and if I wear one on the weekend.. I'm SO DOING that! With some bad hoop earrings and fierce make up....
> 
> Very nice...very nice indeed.


 
I am tempted too, Fab.  I feel like I need to put my hair away.  Now since I have processing issues I'm not sure I will actually be able to wrap my hair  but it's worth a try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> In fact, I used it up and still have a half bottle of AOHSR remaining.


 
Me too Americka!  I zipped right through the WC and just finished up that bottle of HSR this past weekend.

HSR probably won't be a repurchase. (Still on the fenceerplexed)  Well, honestly, _Nuttin' gonna be a Repurchase _until I use some of this stuff UP! 

But...In that line:  For Sure GPB, WC and maybe Island Naturals?  

I have the Rosa Mosqueta, but have yet to use it so the jury is still out on that one.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You better get in there and "Defend" our White Cameila!  That Stuff is Da' Bomb!
> 
> In Recent Polls:  WC Outperformed HSR.  And I totally agree.
> 
> _*they ain't usin' it right*_


I love AO WC. As I said before it is even worth the shipping costs to UK and customs charges. I really wish they would launch it in the UK.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> I love AO WC. As I said before it is even worth the shipping costs to UK and customs charges. *I really wish they would launch it in the UK.*


 
I wish they would too Rosalind. 

Just like I wish Anita Grant would Launch her stuff over here..........


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me too Americka! I zipped right through the WC and just finished up that bottle of HSR this past weekend.
> 
> HSR probably won't be a repurchase. (Still on the fenceerplexed) Well, honestly, _Nuttin' gonna be a Repurchase _until I use some of this stuff UP!
> 
> But...In that line: For Sure GPB, WC and maybe Island Naturals?
> 
> I have the Rosa Mosqueta, but have yet to use it so the jury is still out on that one.


 
I just put some in my hair, ill just dc a day early. It is very light compared to hsr it soaked up in my hair before i was done putting it in and i know the colochas ain't dry. Ill see how this stuff does, I can see why now some ladies use this as a leave in or moisturizer it just soaks in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I just put some in my hair, *ill just dc a day early.*


 
I'm thinking about doing my Baby Brillo Pad tomorrow too!


----------



## *fabulosity*

What about Christine Gant... which one of you feens has tried her???
The packaging is 

I'm getting it...all..

Unless somebody said that it was made by the same people that make caramocal joy  that would be the only way I'm not getting it...


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wish they would too Rosalind.
> 
> Just like I wish Anita Grant would Launch her stuff over here..........


 
Ok she should get together with sites like honeyfig and naturally curly, get her stuff over here for the ladies who want it.


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> What about Christine Gant... which one of you feens has tried her???
> The packaging is
> 
> I'm getting it...all..
> 
> *Unless somebody said that it was made by the same people that make caramocal joy  that would be the only way I'm not getting it... *


 
Omg you and shay in the same thread lawd have mercy.

Eta-redecouverte uses her products.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me too Americka!  I zipped right through the WC and just finished up that bottle of HSR this past weekend.
> 
> HSR probably won't be a repurchase. (Still on the fenceerplexed)  Well, honestly, _Nuttin' gonna be a Repurchase _until I use some of this stuff UP!
> 
> But...In that line:  For Sure GPB, WC and maybe Island Naturals?
> 
> I have the Rosa Mosqueta, but have yet to use it so the jury is still out on that one.


I love GPB, HSR & WC. Hated Island Naturals


IDareT'sHair said:


> I wish they would too Rosalind.
> 
> Just like I wish Anita Grant would Launch her stuff over here..........


LOL. Did you see the post about her discount? She has 15% off this week so take advantage while you can 

It is good timing as I am on my last chocolate lippy pucker so I will restock on those and may get one of the new espresso ones to try


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *What about Christine Gant*... which one of you feens has tried her???
> The packaging is
> 
> *I'm getting it...all..*
> 
> Unless somebody said that it was made by the same people that make caramocal joy  that would be the only way I'm not getting it...


 
Wait a Minute Hole Up.....I ain't Herrrd Nuthin' 'bout Using up Nuthin'????  All I heerrrd...was: "it's about gone, that's almost empty, it should be gone soon, there's a tiny corner left"

Now....What I Ain't Heerrrd was: I Finished that, I Finished That, I Finished that, 

And Tonight I just Finished That!


----------



## Shay72

I've looked at Christine Gant's stuff a million times but it's not calling my name.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wait a Minute Hole Up.....I ain't Herrrd Nuthin' 'bout Using up Nuthin'???? All I heerrrd...was: "it's about gone, that's almost empty, it should be gone soon, there's a tiny corner left"
> 
> Now....What I Ain't Heerrrd was: I Finished that, I Finished That, I Finished that,
> 
> And Tonight I just Finished That!


 
Umm... as an invited guest I can do what I want!!! 
That stuff will be used up by the end of this week.....maybe on my thanksgiving hair!!! I'm just advancing it... Give aways count too!!!  And I have gave away a bunch!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Umm... as an invited guest I can do what I want!!! *


 
I was just waiting on you to Say That! I Knew that was coming!

Actually, I thought La or Shay might point that out to me!

_*an invited guest telling us 'give aways count'....first she's an 'invited guest' now she knows all the rules*_


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> Told you ... you were missing out... LMAO!!!
> It didn't even get the clank clank... it got DELETED! I have never seen a thread get deleted. I'm searching through the closed posts and everythang... nope.
> 
> But the best part is when I refreshed and tried to see the latest posts..it told me I was denied... why was I thinking I got banned... ... My new fear is of being banned...b/c I don't understand it... do you get a warning or what... or they just like..."*Silence her*" in the back and that's that... no more *insert screename* here... It's like the DROP SQUAD...remember that movie...???
> 
> ETA: Brenditas: Y'all got me feeling bad about my haul... I'm gonna get it to at least $75.


 how come i can hear a real deep vioce(from a woman) saying this.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> how come i can hear a real deep vioce(from a woman) saying this.


 
 I know exactly who would do it too. But i ain't sayin because my $6.50 don't expire until midnight december 31st. And im getting all my little change worth. Lmao


----------



## chebaby

anita grant got new products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *anita grant got new products*


 

 ! Say Wha?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> ! Say Wha?


 
Here yall go.


----------



## chebaby

yep, she sho nuff do partna. she turned the cafe latte into a body butter now. and the deep conditioner comes in banana and berry now


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was just waiting on you to Say That! I Knew that was coming!
> 
> Actually, I thought La or Shay might point that out to me!
> 
> _*an invited guest telling us 'give aways count'....first she's an 'invited guest' now she knows all the rules*_


 
All the pressure... shoot... I am in invited guest... but I ain't gonna leave muddy tracks all over the floor... just ain't right... 

I knew you knew I was gonna say that... because like I said... this is just the Super PJ thread... and like my daddy always tells me.... if you gonna be a monkey; might as well be a Gorilla (i.e.. the biggest monkey of all..lol) 



chebaby said:


> how come i can hear a real deep vioce(from a woman) saying this.


 
I was thinking like Darth Vader when I typed it...lol.



La Colocha said:


> I know exactly who would do it too. But i ain't sayin because my $6.50 don't expire until midnight december 31st. And im getting all my little change worth. Lmao


 
LMAO... I dun got my $$$ worth today! Even if it might be my last day... but anyway...


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> ! Say Wha?


 
Pimp down... Pimp Down... 
Whoa whoa Killa... 

Let's not forget the shipping is an arm, two toes, and  leg!


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> yep, she sho nuff do partna. she turned the cafe latte into a body butter now. and the deep conditioner comes in banana and berry now


 

WHAT??? ay dios mio porque, mi pobre bolsita, todo mi dinero se fue por las cosas.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> how come i can hear a real deep vioce(from a woman) saying this.


 


La Colocha said:


> I know exactly who would do it too. But i ain't sayin because my $6.50 don't expire until midnight december 31st. And im getting all my little change worth. Lmao


 Yall are making my night, you have no idea how hard I am laughing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> All the pressure... shoot... I am in invited guest... but I ain't gonna leave muddy tracks all over the floor... just ain't right...
> 
> I knew you knew I was gonna say that... because like I said... this is just the Super PJ thread... and like my daddy always tells me.... if you gonna be a monkey; might as well be a Gorilla (i.e.. the biggest monkey of all..lol)


 
Honestly, we have enjoyed you _'visiting'_ in our Challenge as an _'invited guest' aka an 'intervention'_.  

You've brought a Fresh Perspective to the Thread and You've Taken PJ-ism to a Whole Other Level!

So, all in all, it's been Good!


----------



## mkd

What is Jasmine's site?


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> What is Jasmine's site?


 
Nooooooooooooo, you don't want to know trust me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> What is Jasmine's site?


 
LAWD...........Now Fab's Got mkd goin'!  Po' mkd

_*notice....i am blaming the fabulous one, i think it's something like jasminesbodybeautiful or something like that?*_


----------



## mkd

http://www.jasminesbathandbeautyproducts.com/
HOLLA!!


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> http://www.jasminesbathandbeautyproducts.com/
> HOLLA!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> http://www.jasminesbathandbeautyproducts.com/
> HOLLA!!


 
Hmp. Hmp. Hmp. 

mkd........I'm Fixin' to Give Up On You. 

You are getting the fevering of a PJ and it is not a pretty sight.

Is fevering a word??? Well.......Ya'll know what I mean.

I thought, at least _1 or 2_ could be saved up in this thread.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> WHAT??? ay dios mio porque, mi pobre bolsita, todo mi dinero se fue por las cosas.


 yeeeeeaaaaaaa all dat all dat. you lost me at ay lmao.


----------



## Americka

This is what I have in a cart with Beauty of New York. Yay or Nay?


Bio.Star  Lacio Lacio High Shine Leave In Hair Conditioner 7oz                    $8.99                                                                                                       *$8.99* 

 ApHogee  Balancing moisturizer 16oz                    $5.99                                                                                                       *$5.99* 

 ApHogee  Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor 16oz                    $7.49                                                                                                       *$7.49* 

 ApHogee  Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer 8oz                    $4.99                                                                                                       *$4.99* 

 ROUX  Porosity Control Corrector & Conditioner 32oz                    $12.99                                                                                                       *$12.99* 

 Mastex  Thermal Spa Conditioning Heat Cap #C27L                    $17.99                                                                                                       *$17.99* 

 Alter Ego  Hot Oil Treatment with Garlic 16.9oz                    $19.99                                                                                                       *$19.99*


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> yeeeeeaaaaaaa all dat all dat. you lost me at ay lmao.


 
I said oh lawd, my poor purse, all my money is going to the products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yeeeeeaaaaaaa all dat all dat. *you lost me at ay* lmao.


 
me too Girl.erplexed  

But I "Thanked Her" anyway cause it sounded Serious


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> me too Girl.erplexed
> 
> But I "Thanked Her" anyway cause it sounded Serious


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> This is what I have in a cart with Beauty of New York. Yay or Nay?
> 
> 
> Bio.Star Lacio Lacio High Shine Leave In Hair Conditioner 7oz $8.99 *$8.99*
> 
> ApHogee Balancing moisturizer 16oz $5.99 *$5.99*
> 
> ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor 16oz $7.49 *$7.49*
> 
> ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer 8oz $4.99 *$4.99*
> 
> ROUX Porosity Control Corrector & Conditioner 32oz $12.99 *$12.99*
> 
> Mastex Thermal Spa Conditioning Heat Cap #C27L $17.99 *$17.99*
> 
> Alter Ego Hot Oil Treatment with Garlic 16.9oz $19.99 *$19.99*


 
Yay, it looks like a good list, is this for black friday or right now?


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Honestly, we have enjoyed you _'visiting'_ in our Challenge as an _'invited guest' aka an 'intervention'_.
> 
> You've brought a Fresh Perspective to the Thread and You've Taken PJ-ism to a Whole Other Level!
> 
> So, all in all, it's been Good!


 
I was looking to make sure there was no white writing 



IDareT'sHair said:


> LAWD...........*Now Fab's Got mkd* goin'! Po' mkd
> 
> _**notice....i am blaming the fabulous one*, i think it's something like jasminesbodybeautiful or something like that?*_


 


La Colocha said:


>


 

I just want to say this is no way to treat an invited guest  I'm the one got her going... y'all ain't rght... and that gif that LC posted is scaring the bejesus out of me...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> This is what I have in a cart with Beauty of New York. Yay or Nay?
> 
> 
> Bio.Star Lacio Lacio High Shine Leave In Hair Conditioner 7oz $8.99 *$8.99*
> 
> ApHogee Balancing moisturizer 16oz $5.99 *$5.99*
> 
> ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor 16oz $7.49 *$7.49*
> 
> ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer 8oz $4.99 *$4.99*
> 
> ROUX Porosity Control Corrector & Conditioner 32oz $12.99 *$12.99*
> 
> Mastex Thermal Spa Conditioning Heat Cap #C27L $17.99 *$17.99*
> 
> Alter Ego Hot Oil Treatment with Garlic 16.9oz $19.99 *$19.99*


 
 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  Not You Too!  Not Americka

Om Em Gee................ I'm Done.  

Fab ain't even been in here a week and Ya'll Done Got Turned Out!


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


>


 
I understood... and like I said... I stll don't know what the hell colocha means.. is it castle... what does it mean... I thought I was good at Spanish.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I said oh lawd, my poor purse, all my money is going to the products.


oh ok . i think i got the money and the purse part lol. actually i thought you siad something about a wallet but i got your drift lmao. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> me too Girl.erplexed
> 
> But I "Thanked Her" anyway cause *it sounded Serious*


 i know T. i thought she was hurtin over there.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Not You Too! Not Americka
> 
> Om Em Gee................ I'm Done.
> 
> *Fab ain't even been in here a week and Ya'll Done Got Turned Out!*


 
I'mma take about one more of these references to me being the enabler....before it's gonna be...  :hardslap:  for Ms. Terri over there...lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> This is what I have in a cart with Beauty of New York. Yay or Nay?
> 
> 
> Bio.Star Lacio Lacio High Shine Leave In Hair Conditioner 7oz $8.99 *$8.99*
> 
> ApHogee Balancing moisturizer 16oz $5.99 *$5.99*
> 
> ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor 16oz $7.49 *$7.49*
> 
> ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer 8oz $4.99 *$4.99*
> 
> ROUX Porosity Control Corrector & Conditioner 32oz $12.99 *$12.99*
> 
> Mastex Thermal Spa Conditioning Heat Cap #C27L $17.99 *$17.99*
> 
> Alter Ego Hot Oil Treatment with Garlic 16.9oz $19.99 *$19.99*


 
Okay  Now that I Done Woke Up From My Shock Induced Coma.........

I would definitely get: Mastex Heat Cap, AE Garlic Conditioner, 32oz PC (that's an excellent price) 

Can't find that anywhere for that price.*Maybe the Lacio-Lacio.  I've never tried it, but I hear alot of "good things about it"

That other stuff, you can get Locally.

 btw: Great Price on the Heat Cap too.  I think I paid about $25 Bucks.


----------



## chebaby

i took spanish like 6 years back to back and still cant form a proper sentence lmao. but that dont matter because anita grant dont need me to speak spanish


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> Yay, it looks like a good list, is this for black friday or right now?





IDareT'sHair said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  Not You Too!  Not Americka
> 
> Om Em Gee................ I'm Done.
> 
> Fab ain't even been in here a week and Ya'll Done Got Turned Out!



I was going to order it tonight...I'm bored ...Do you think BONY will have a Black Friday sale? I can wait. I will order some samples from the Jasmine website though. Can't beat 5.00 shipping on any order more than 15 bucks.


----------



## chebaby

hahahahaha i told yall one day FAB gonna break out the kung fu.


----------



## Brownie518

So, is anyone getting any Anita Grant or what???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yep. It's all My Fault. 

I invited Elle' Fabulousity into this thread because her name was being a hot topic..... at times, and she's Such a Refreshing PJ

_little did I know_ in less than a week, she would turn normal innocent buying women into Full-Fledge Product Craving PJ's!

mkd & Americka have basically been on the straight and narrow.......Not anymore Ya'll!  LOOK OUT !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> I was going to order it tonight...I'm bored ...Do you think BONY will have a Black Friday sale? I can wait. I will order some samples from the Jasmine website though. Can't beat 5.00 shipping on any order more than 15 bucks.


 
Hard to Say about BofNy!  You'll have to keep checking the Site. 

Excellent Seller tho' & Super Fast Shipping.

_*pssst.....let me know if they have a sale*_


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> I understood... and like I said... I stll don't know what the hell colocha means.. is it castle... what does it mean... I thought I was good at Spanish.


 
Colocha means coily or curly hair.



chebaby said:


> i took spanish like 6 years back to back and still cant form a proper sentence lmao. but that dont matter because anita grant dont need me to speak spanish


 
Your going to be speaking in tongues when you see that shipping



Brownie518 said:


> So, is anyone getting any Anita Grant or what???


 
Not me.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hard to Say about BofNy! You'll have to keep checking the Site.
> 
> Excellent Seller tho' & Super Fast Shipping.
> 
> _*pssst.....let me know if they have a sale*_


 
Im on the look out all week, pm's will go out if i see anything.


----------



## La Colocha

I rinsed out my dc and i can't say what it was but my hair was soft as hell. I didn't use heat but when i took the baggie off  there was no product. I do like it. Smells like margaritas


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> So, is anyone getting any Anita Grant or what???


 what are you getting?


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I rinsed out my dc and i can't say what it was but my hair was soft as hell. I didn't use heat but when i took the baggie off there was no product. I do like it. Smells like margaritas


 what products was that again?
this weekend im thinking about pre pooing with a mix of avocado butter and avocado oil. thats if i dont get my hands on an actually avocado.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> what products was that again?
> this weekend im thinking about pre pooing with a mix of avocado butter and avocado oil. thats if i dont get my hands on an actually avocado.


 
Aowc mixed with jbco, i whipped it and put it in a jar last night.


----------



## chebaby

^^^^^oh yea. werent we just talking about that and i forgot that quick??? my memory is leaving me.

ok while i do want the avocado treatment, i miss coconut milk. so many things i forget about.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> what are you getting?



Wellll, I haven't decided if I'm definitely buying but I'm looking at the Creamy Cafe Latte, some of the Whipped Butters, some of the poo bars, maybe the lip stuff. Maybe some oil.   Gotta see what the shipping is looking like, tho erplexed


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Wellll, I haven't decided if I'm definitely buying but I'm looking at the Creamy Cafe Latte, some of the Whipped Butters, some of the poo bars, maybe the lip stuff. Maybe some oil.  Gotta see what the shipping is looking like, tho erplexed


 dang son. you buying up everything lol. but shipping isnt really THAT bad. i mean its not that bad in her monies


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep. It's all My Fault.
> 
> I invited Elle' Fabulousity into this thread because her name was being a hot topic..... at times, and she's Such a Refreshing PJ
> 
> _little did I know_ in less than a week, she would turn normal innocent buying women into Full-Fledge Product Craving PJ's!
> 
> mkd & Americka have basically been on the straight and narrow.......Not anymore Ya'll! LOOK OUT !


 
That's it h#ffa! Meet me in OT!!! 
Or better yet ... (in the caramocal joy thread in the vendor forum
)


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> That's it h#ffa! Meet me in OT!!!
> Or better yet ... (in the caramocal joy thread in the vendor forum
> )


 
 Chile * I know the lawd he heard my cryyyyyy aaaaahhhhhhhh, ohhhhhhhhhhhh mmmmmmmmmmmm.* And don't tell me you don't know this song, always sung right before devotion.


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> Chile * I know the lawd he heard my cryyyyyy aaaaahhhhhhhh, ohhhhhhhhhhhh mmmmmmmmmmmm.* And don't tell me you don't know this song, always sung right before devotion.


 

And I would add some more if I wasn't tired of clicking..

I love you Star!


----------



## chebaby

ok Fab done gave me the que
i be back depending on how long it takes me to read


----------



## Brownie518

*fabulosity* said:


> That's it h#ffa! Meet me in OT!!!
> Or better yet ... (in the caramocal joy thread in the vendor forum
> )



 

Fab, you are something else!!!


----------



## La Colocha

Has anyone used the whipped butter from anita grant?

Nvm- It has glycerin in it.


----------



## chebaby

glycerine isnt so bad just becuase its colder out. it depends on the amount used, and i know we dont know exactly how much is used but i mean if its a butter like, lets say jc n&s(if it had glycerine) then it wouldnt be so bad. but a whipped cream 9x out of 10 would have way more cream. at least thats what i have found to be true for my hair. i can still use kbb hair milk all year around even with glycerine in it. but i cant even think about using the kbb hair cream now.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> glycerine isnt so bad just becuase its colder out. it depends on the amount used, and i know we dont know exactly how much is used but i mean if its a butter like, lets say jc n&s(if it had glycerine) then it wouldnt be so bad. but a whipped cream 9x out of 10 would have way more cream. at least thats what i have found to be true for my hair. i can still use kbb hair milk all year around even with glycerine in it. but i cant even think about using the kbb hair cream now.


 
I don't know, that stuff costs to much to be gambling with. Its probaby good but can it stand up to -45 degrees because that's how cold it gets here in the winter.


----------



## redecouvert

So many temptations for black friday.....
@Brownie: if you are planning to drop a big order, definitely look into AG's free shipping when you spend 150 pounds..look into it 
I wasn't expecting the new goodies but I'll have to wait to try them because I really overindulged last summer when she had the free shipping....


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I don't know, that stuff costs to much to be gambling with. Its probaby good but can it stand up to -45 degrees because that's how cold it gets here in the winter.


 you might be right. i usually seal in my glycerine products with non-glycerine products anyway lol.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> ok Fab done gave me the que
> i be back depending on how long it takes me to read


 
Been over there and why Fab in there talking about she "Shay'd" something?  Meaning buying in bulk .  Too much.

Okay LC I've been looking at that website www.coveryourhair.com and I will have to get a few things.  I'm interested in quite a few things but I'm really into wide headbands now.  The more I see my natural hair the more I want to chop but I will be in here crying if I chopped now. So I'm thinking of a lot ways to cover or put away my hair without involving any fake hair.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Been over there and why Fab in there* talking about she "Shay'd" something*?  Meaning buying in bulk .  Too much.
> .






@red: yeah, I was thinking the same. Thanks!


----------



## rosalindb

Brownie518 said:


> Wellll, I haven't decided if I'm definitely buying but I'm looking at the Creamy Cafe Latte, some of the Whipped Butters, some of the poo bars, maybe the *lip stuff*. Maybe some oil.   Gotta see what the shipping is looking like, tho erplexed


I love the lippy puckers. If you are going to buy some products, you might as well slip one or two of them in your basket as well as they are reasonably priced. I am down to my last chocolate one so will get a few more and I want to try the new expresso one so may get 1 or 2 or those as well as a couple of samples of facial oils and a sample of cassia. May treat myself to a couple of other samples as I have not purchased anything in so long apart from staples



chebaby said:


> dang son. you buying up everything lol. but shipping isnt really THAT bad. i mean its not that bad in her monies


I agree, her shipping to US is much cheaper in comparison to what I pay for Vitaglo’s shipping to UK. My last order for vitaglo was $136 and the shipping was $96. Even if you spend up to £150 ($250 at todays rate) on Anita Grant, the maximum shipping cost to US is £30 ($50)


----------



## *fabulosity*

redecouverte said:


> So many temptations for black friday.....
> @Brownie: if you are planning to drop a big order, definitely look into AG's free shipping when you spend 150 pounds..look into it
> I wasn't expecting the new goodies but I'll have to wait to try them because I really overindulged last summer when she had the free shipping....


 
Ok that's like $300 USD ... maybe we could all send someone paypal to get all of our stuff and then reship when it gets to the US... then you'd only pay shipping once...hmmm... I be THINKIN over hyeah! 

Red what's up on Christine Gant???! I like her packaging... is it any good?



Shay72 said:


> Been over there and why Fab in there talking about she "Shay'd" something? Meaning buying in bulk . Too much.
> 
> Okay LC I've been looking at that website www.coveryourhair.com and I will have to get a few things. I'm interested in quite a few things but I'm really into wide headbands now. The more I see my natural hair the more I want to chop but I will be in here crying if I chopped now. So I'm thinking of a lot ways to cover or put away my hair without involving any fake hair.


 
It's true.. I still have dreams of those HV pictures with those pails of conditioner and I was like :fire: RING THE ALARM... and I never do that... lol.... 

I am against the big chop. Tis all. Just grow it out. That's why your relaxed hair acting a fool on you. It's thinkin you about to get rid of it... Just hold on... And if I see a thread talking about you BC'ed Imma have you on e-ignore (as if you care..)..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> I'mma take about one more of these references to me being the enabler....before it's gonna be...  :hardslap:  for Ms. Terri over there...lol.


 


*fabulosity* said:


> That's it h#ffa! Meet me in OT!!!
> Or better yet ... (in the caramocal joy thread in the vendor forum
> )


 

Hey Girl.  

Aww... Sis...Nothing But Love Here!  And You Know This!

Why You Think I wanted you up in here????  

I Appreciate You!  That's just How I show it!

You are a Blast!  Just showing you some love


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ^^^^^oh yea. *werent we just talking about that and i forgot that quick??? my memory is leaving me.*
> 
> ok while i do want the avocado treatment, i miss coconut milk. so many things i forget about.


 
Got too many Products on the Brain. 

You Can't think about nothin' else!  Product A-D-D!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Wellll, I haven't decided if I'm definitely buying but *I'm looking at the Creamy Cafe Latte,* some of the Whipped Butters, some of the poo bars, maybe the lip stuff. Maybe some oil.  Gotta see what the shipping is looking like, tho erplexed


 
Good Choice!

That Creamy Cafe Latte is Da' Bizness!  It's not very much product tho'

Must use very, very sparingly.


----------



## Shay72

*fabulosity* said:


> It's true.. I still have dreams of those HV pictures with those pails of conditioner and I was like :fire: RING THE ALARM... and I never do that... lol....
> 
> I am against the big chop. Tis all. Just grow it out. That's why your relaxed hair acting a fool on you. It's thinkin you about to get rid of it... Just hold on... And if I see a thread talking about you BC'ed Imma have you on e-ignore (as if you care..)..


 
I have a gallon of Jessicurl on the way right now .  To me it's just much cheaper than buying the smaller containers over, and over, and over again.

I won't big chop.  I'm thinking of 2 minichops.  I really don't know how long my hair is now because I never straighten it.  I think I may be barely scraping APL. I get at least 50% shrinkage.


----------



## mkd

Ladies who use Jasmines, what do you like for your face?  The hair products don't interest me but I did like the way the facial products looked. 

So, I really liked afroveda curly custard, I am definately buying that friday, i think the 16 oz. Debating on the gelly she has.  I also think depending on reviews, that I am going to get some stuff from Jasmines.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Okay LC I've been looking at that website www.coveryourhair.com and I will have to get a few things. I'm interested in quite a few things but I'm really into wide headbands now. The more I see my natural hair the more I want to chop but I will be in here crying if I chopped now. So I'm thinking of a lot ways to cover or put away my hair without involving any fake hair.


 
The have pretty quick shipping, if you get some scarves i must warn you, they are thin, i don't want you to be surprised.



mkd said:


> Ladies who use Jasmines, what do you like for your face? The hair products don't interest me but I did like the way the facial products looked.


 
I use the aloe and hemp face wash which is nice, and the toner formula #2 For acne and oily skin, she has 2 different kinds. I don't really like the daily moisturizer its ok but a little too thick and so is the nighttime moisturizer its thicker. I haven't tried any of the other face stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, im not feeling too good today. I was supposed to do all this stuff today and im just like forget it. Im not doing anything to my hair today its still really soft and it still smells like aowc. Im supposed to get my n&s today in the mail. Also ive decided not to get anything on black friday, i don't need anything not even if its a good sale. I have plenty of product to last a few months such as oils, moisturizers, leave in, conditioner. I don't need anything else. Im going to use this stuff up so i can decide if i want to stick with everything or move on. I know jbco and my elucence products are staples and they are staying.


----------



## mkd

Thanks La, I am leaning towards the aloe and hemp wash.  I use witch hazel as a toner now, and I am not sure if I want to change that up.


----------



## Shay72

mkd--Fab really likes Jasmine's facial products maybe she will come in and give some input. She came out with her facial products after I decided to go with Alba Botanica.  

I made my list for Jasmine's last night.  I am getting body washes and I think I will try out a lip glaze or two.  I have a mix of two tinted lip glosses from Mary Kay on today and  I like it.  Just a hint of color.

LC--Good for you about BF . I like that the scarves will be thin.  Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Charz

They gave me two hours of administrative leave to observe thanksgiving today. I'm rolling out and going home!


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> They gave me two hours of administrative leave to observe thanksgiving today. I'm rolling out and going home!


 
Stop rubbing it in....


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> They gave me two hours of administrative leave to observe thanksgiving today. I'm rolling out and going home!


 
Run before they call you back. Do you have to work tommorrow? or do you have tommorrow off too?


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> LC--Good for you about BF . I like that the scarves will be thin. Thanks for letting me know.


 
Your welcome and yeah about black friday i was looking at sites about surviving through a depression and about living frugal because i have to start doing better with my funds. Im going back to work but you never know the day where they may just say don't come back. Anyway there was a video on one site and the man was like do you really need it. And im like need what? You talkin to meand he said it again then went on to explain when buying something do you really need it. And then i thought about it and im like i guess not.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Your welcome and yeah about black friday i was looking at sites about surviving through a depression and about living frugal because i have to start doing better with my funds. Im going back to work but you never know the day where they may just say don't come back. Anyway there was a video on one site and the man was like do you really need it. And im like need what? You talkin to meand he said it again then went on to explain when buying something do you really need it. And then i thought about it and im like i guess not.


La, thanks for this reality check.  I think I am going to be furloughed next year and I need to fall back too.  But I am still getting my curly custard and maybe one other thing.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> La, thanks for this reality check. I think I am going to be furloughed next year and I need to fall back too. But I am still getting my curly custard and maybe one other thing.


 
Yeah girl that man checked me, i don't see anything wrong with getting what you want at all. We work hard and we should enjoy it. I just took his message to heart so im cool.


----------



## La Colocha

I got my nourish and shine, it doens't smell strong like the one i tried last year. This smells good. I might put a little on my ends or wait until tommorrow. Im going to see how long it takes me to use this up, they say a little goes a long way.


----------



## mkd

La, is the n&s a butter?


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girl.
> 
> Aww... Sis...Nothing But Love Here! And You Know This!
> 
> Why You Think I wanted you up in here????
> 
> I Appreciate You! That's just How I show it!
> 
> You are a Blast! Just showing you some love


 


Awww... I wuvs the Queen Product Junkie... 
(LC and Charz are Pharoahs and the Chays (Che and Shay) are Supreme Deity)


----------



## *fabulosity*

MKD... these posts are for you...
I  Jasmine's... 
She has two rolling carts full of stuff... 
Check these out...
Face/Body:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=384224&highlight=jasmine

Hair:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=373963&highlight=rave


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> La, is the n&s a butter?


 
Yep, It can be used as a moisturizer or sealant, i got it from curlmart, the ingredients are shea,illipe,mango,kokum butters, grapefruit and pear essential oils, vitamins a,d,and e. It smells citricy, there are some good threads around here about this product. Hth


----------



## mkd

Thanks Fab, I am definately buying some stuff for my face.  Her prices are good too.


----------



## Shay72

I went to CVS just to see if they carry the Taliah W. and they do. I walked out with two headbands and two hair clips.  I was good about not buying the PMB seeing as I just got it and I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Run before they call you back. Do you have to work tommorrow? or do you have tommorrow off too?



Girl I am off until Monday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I got my nourish and shine, it doens't smell strong like the one i tried last year.* This smells good. I might put a little on my ends or wait until tommorrow. Im going to see how long it takes me to use this up, they say a little goes a long way.


 
La:  Where did you order your N&S From?



Shay72 said:


> *I went to CVS just to see if they carry the Taliah W. and they do.* I walked out with two headbands and two hair clips. I was good about not buying the PMB seeing as I just got it and I haven't tried it yet.


 
Ya'll I Located the TW PBM for Me & Fab! 

Now Question:  What is the Dilution Ratio?  2oz of product to 4oz of Watta?  Or What?


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
La, i hope you feel better.

i gotta work tomorrow. and i think everybody knows and is rubbing it in because they keep walking by saying "you wont be here tomorrow will ya". im looking like, **** you know ill be right here. go sit down somewhere lol.

i used jbco on my braids last night and all i can say is


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i gotta work tomorrow.* and i think everybody knows and is rubbing it in because they keep walking by saying "you wont be here tomorrow will ya". i*m looking like, **** you know ill be right here.* go sit down somewhere lol.


 
Girl, I will be off & on tomorrow, so I'll check on you and keep you company!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Girl I have been looking in every nook and cranny for BF sales from Shescentit. Her Nov 21st blog entry said that she would have her usually BF sale. Last year it was 25% off. I hope that she has her new products out!


 


Brownie518 said:


> *Saturday, November 21, 2009*
> 
> 
> We will be having our annual Black Friday sale as usual. It is a perfect time to stock up on your must have hair goodies. We are preparing for the heavy sales volume. Please be aware that it will take longer than usual for your order to ship during this time
> 
> 
> 
> This is all I could find so far for Shescentit. It was on her blog. Where's the Boss at with the info???


 
Ya'll What Time Do You Think SSI's Sale will Start Friday?  

I gotta make sure I am back home B4 Ya'll Wake Up.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La: Where did you order your N&S From?
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll I Located the TW PBM for Me & Fab!
> 
> Now Question: What is the Dilution Ratio? 2oz of product to 4oz of Watta? Or What?


 
I ordered the n&s last week from curlmart, i used my 15%off.



chebaby said:


> hey ladies
> La, i hope you feel better.
> 
> i gotta work tomorrow. and i think everybody knows and is rubbing it in because they keep walking by saying "you wont be here tomorrow will ya". im looking like, **** you know ill be right here. go sit down somewhere lol.
> 
> i used jbco on my braids last night and all i can say is


 
Thank you, i have a chest cold but i took some nitequil and took a nap, i feel a bit better. Girl don't worry about those folks that's extra money. I know at the holidays people at my job fight to work them. I see them now actin a fool. Thats double time.


----------



## redecouvert

@Fabulosity: hello there. In regards to Christine Gant, she is soo sweet  I love her line and the packaging. I believe Luta started a thread on her products. My favorites are the hair butter and the body butter in lavender rose. It tends to solidify during the colder months but that body butter just sinks sooo quickly.....the hair butter is great for ends, moisturizing hair, twists,or even as a pre-poo. I also like the  deep conditioner. 
overall it is a really a nice line. I haven't tried any of the face products yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Think I will put alot of products away tomorrow (I think I will do my hair in the a.m.) I really need to Henna -- but it's so time consuming. 

So, I'll have to think on that one.  Maybe I'll just Hendigo.  Prepare Separately and then Mix the 2 together.  

Really cuts down on time.

But, I plan to do my Hair (instead of waiting until Friday).  At least, that's the plan.  We'll See.

I 'should' finish up quite a number of things tho'   And that will be totally exciting.


----------



## Shay72

I finished a bottle of Amla oil tonight.  Definitely a repurchase.  It is on my BF list.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I finished a bottle of Amla oil tonight. Definitely a repurchase. It is on my BF list.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> I Think I will put alot of products away tomorrow (I think I will do my hair in the a.m.) I really need to Henna -- but it's so time consuming.
> 
> So, I'll have to think on that one. Maybe I'll just Hendigo. Prepare Separately and then Mix the 2 together.
> 
> Really cuts down on time.
> 
> But, I plan to do my Hair (instead of waiting until Friday). At least, that's the plan. We'll See.
> 
> 
> 
> I 'should' finish up quite a number of things tho'  And that will be totally exciting.


 
Good job ladies keep it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Good job ladies keep it up.


 
Girl, I told you my focus is to see what can 'go' before the New Year.  

All these 1/2, 1/4, 2/3, 3/4ths Full/Empty Containers...... 

It's On!


----------



## redecouvert

I think I'll skip all the black friday sales...and get me the anita grant vanilla oils.. vanilla/sandalwood is one of my favorite scent in the world!!!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I told you my focus is to see what can 'go' before the New Year.
> 
> All these 1/2, 1/4, 2/3, 3/4ths Full/Empty Containers......
> 
> It's On!


 
I wish i had some 3/4 half empty, part full containers. Id be doing my hair everyday to use them up. I got a little tw mist left in a bottle but i dilute it so it lasts longer. It'll be about 2 or 3 more weeks until that's done.


----------



## chebaby

ok now im reminded of my bottle of amla oil. i remember doing overnight pre poos with it and my hair would feel so silky after i co washed it out. i only stopped using it because of the mineral oil in it but it was really good. i think i will start using it again to get rid of it.
i also need to use up my vatika oils too but i already know thats not gonna happen because i hate smelling like dead animals died on my head.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ok now im reminded of my bottle of amla oil. i remember doing overnight pre poos with it and my hair would feel so silky after i co washed it out. i only stopped using it because of the mineral oil in it but it was really good. i think i will start using it again to get rid of it.
> i also need to use up my vatika oils too but i already know thats not gonna happen because* i hate smelling like dead animals died on my head*.


 
Omgdoes it smell that bad?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i also need to use up my vatika oils too but i already know thats not gonna happen because *i hate smelling like dead animals died on my head.*


 
Girl, You Crazy! "dead animals died"erplexed  

_ermm...if they're dead, they had to die....right?*_


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Omgdoes it smell that bad?


 I had no idea it smelled like that


----------



## Shay72

Yeah I heard that about vatika oil too .


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Omgdoes it smell that bad?


 like a$$ crack and baby vomit.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> like a$$ crack and baby vomit.


 
You use it as a prepoo right? Don't be going out in public smelling like a dead animal died.


----------



## chebaby

^^^^^lmao. yea its only used as a pre poo but still. one wrong move and the smell will kill you.
i remember when i first got it. i mixed some with some sitrinilla(this was when i was relaxed) and pre pood with it. i swear i about died right there. can you imagine everytime you moved you smelled dead farm animals mixed with orange cream pops? mannnnnn never again.


----------



## La Colocha

Ladies i might be mia on friday, i went in that sale thread and can't handle it. They got everybody in there.


----------



## Charz

*Jane Carter Solutions
http://www.janecartersolution.com/haircareguru/?p=195

Use Promo code thanks09.
This offer is for web or phone orders ONLY. Offer is for 20% off all retail prices including regimens, travel kits and survival kits.

WOot!!


----------



## Charz

Just got my Facebook notification that Shescentit is giving 25% off. The sale starts at 12:01am on 11/26/09.

You have to use "thanks25" at checkout!

Holla!!!!!


----------



## Charz

So I am def getting Jane Carter and Qhemet!!!


----------



## chebaby

man i want some qhemet. but dont you have to order $34? if so i probably wont get anything.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> man i want some qhemet. but dont you have to order $34? if so i probably wont get anything.


 
  On another note they said if that shirt they are offering only on Black Friday is a hit they will offer it in more colors and larger sizes.  I was happy to see that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

RE: Afroveda --- I didn't see the Ashlii Amla DC in the Line-Up of Product Offerings?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HELLO?????????????????????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay????

Where Errbody At?


----------



## Shay72

It's with the Seven Products.


----------



## chebaby

im here T.
let me go look at afroveda. are you saying only certain products are on sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> It's with the Seven Products.


 
Thanks Shay!



chebaby said:


> im here T.
> let me go look at afroveda. are you saying only certain products are on sale?


 
No, that's not what I was sayin'.  I didn't look good enough.


----------



## Americka

I am also here - bored as heck - but here...


----------



## chebaby

yea the ashlii amala is still there. i still have a jar left but i still may order another ashlii amala and try the green tea conditioner. even though ive heard very mixed reviews on it.


----------



## chebaby

Americka said:


> I am also here - bored as heck - but here...


 im bored too. this week is a very slow one for me. seems like the days are just dragging on


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was wondering where ALL Ya'll Went?erplexed  

I thought maybe ya'll were cooking Turkey & baking Sweet'Tater Pies!


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was wondering where ALL Ya'll Went?erplexed
> 
> I thought maybe ya'll were cooking Turkey & baking Sweet'Tater Pies!



I don't cook. I just show up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> I don't cook. I just show up.


 
You Sound Like Me!

But I can Throw Down if I have to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.......The Only Thing I've Whipped Up Tonight is my Henna w/a Splash of Wheat Germ Oil.

I will allow the dye to release overnight and then apply in the a.m.


----------



## redecouvert

sigh...this is not a "Thanksgiving break" when I have sooo much work to do that I can't even play the sims or watch tv ..anywho, I am overwhelmed with the black friday sales..
I ended up getting only one small vanilla sandalwood oil from anita grant and the rest will have to wait my bday  so that I have time to set aside $$ for the big order and qualify for free shipping... save the date: july 28  
so far
 no more qhemet for me  
no afroveda
no kbb
no sweet nature by eddie for me
i will check out my faves etsy shop s
and get christine gant hair oil
from darcys and oyin...sigh...that's another story
I need vendors to postpone their black friday sale for next year


----------



## chebaby

what i really want is to go on etsy and get  some afrocentric earrings and hair toys.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> what i really want is to go on etsy and get some afrocentric earrings and hair toys.


 

Girl you will get lost and be on there the rest of the night. You should really try the aowc mixed with jbco, my hair is still really soft and the smell finally faded. Im just going to go ahead and moisturize my hair with tw mist and n and s. Then i won't touch my hair again until friday.


----------



## Brownie518

So, I only got 3 things from Shescentit. I controlled myself.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> So, I only got 3 things from Shescentit. I controlled myself.


 
Good job brownie, i didn't know the sales started already.


----------



## Brownie518

Yep. At 12.01. Figured I'd jump on it.


----------



## chebaby

kool La, i will try that mix on sunday.


----------



## Shay72

I did a quick run by for Shescentit.  I don't want anything.  I haven't bought anything from that line in a while anyway.  I had a bunch of samples in my Anita Grant cart then went back and removed them.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Brownie518 said:


> So, I only got 3 things from Shescentit. I controlled myself.


 
I got some more banana brulee... which cracks me up because at the beginning of my PJ diaries I bought the 16 oz and gave it away.. what a fool... I love it. Macadamia nut gel, jojoba serum, and the heavenly body butter... 36.45. That''s awesome for me!!!

Why can't errybody just start the sales today? I got other stuff to get tomorrow... bigger than hair products.


----------



## *fabulosity*

So whose gonna send me a sample of this illustrious jbco? Because I really don't like "OYLES" per se... I use like designer ones (morrocan oil...etc). I do like avosoya but I only use a drop... lasts me for ever. I think my vices are primarily leave in conditioners and regular conditioners...oh and heat protection...oh and serums... but you'll never see me stocking up on poo or oyles.

*** it.. I'm a true PJ.


----------



## *fabulosity*

I'se about to post a ton of stuff in the exchange forum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *So whose gonna send me a sample of this illustrious jbco? Because I really don't like "OYLES" per se... I use like designer ones (morrocan oil...etc). I do like avosoya but I only use a drop... lasts me for ever.*
> 
> **** it.. I'm a true PJ.*


 
1st Bolded: I will send you 2oz to try When I send the TW Bodifying Spray.

2ns Bolded: Chile, You Ain't Neva' Lied!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OPERATION 'I USED IT UP'

1) A small portion of Henna I had left & mixed with Indigo.  Have 1 1/2 Pack  as Back-up

2) 1 16.9 oz Bottle of Nutrine Garlic Conditioner.  Have Back-Up

3) 1 16.9 oz Bottle of Silk Elements Mega Silk Conditioner. I have waay to many other Conditioners _to even think about_ repurchasing this one.

4) *Will be used up during my DC Treatment* 1 Remaining Tube of Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat -- I have a Back Up

5) Will be used up during the Final Rinse* 1 16.9 Bottle of Roux Porosity Control -- I have a Back-up

6) 1 Vial of Fermodyl 619 --I have an unopened 12 pk. in the Stash (staple)

*I will continue to attempt to use up all Opened Containers before Midnight 12/31/09

*there are exceptions i.e. clarifying shampoos, butters & daily moisturizing treatments*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Why can't errybody just start the sales today?*


 
I Feel You on this One!  My Sentiments Exactly. 

Especially e-Sellers. That was a 'Smart Move' on her (SheScentIt's)part. 

I got the SSI Moisture Mist (on the strength of Brownie) which should help with 'Moisture' along with the TW PBM because I am suppose to be wigging it starting 01-01 

And Of course, the Banana Brulee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yo B!  Happy Turkey Day!  

I see you're Up & About!


----------



## Brownie518

Yes, girl!! I am here!! I just tore up a slice of Cheryl's Lemon Cake!!!  It was delicious!!! I will not be sharing that today, that's for sure!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yes, girl!! I am here!! *I just tore up a slice of Cheryl's Lemon Cake!!!*  It was delicious!!! I will not be sharing that today, that's for sure!!!


 
Girl, Did you Tear it Up?That's Why I would start out with a Cookie, Move to the Brownie and Finish up with another Cookie 

And She sent me a Huge Sampler too. 

And That's why I've been on Lean Cuisines the past couple of weeks too.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Feel You on this One! My Sentiments Exactly.
> 
> Especially e-Sellers. That was a 'Smart Move' on her (SheScentIt's)part.
> 
> I got the SSI Moisture Mist (on the strength of Brownie) which should help with 'Moisture' along with the TW PBM because I am suppose to be wigging it starting 01-01
> 
> And Of course, the Banana Brulee.


 
LC had sent me a whole cart of the Moisture Mist and I just started using it... I love it!!!!!!! I had to decide against ordering another since she sent me of those and the Green Grape. I love SSI. It's a stable line. Not too many products but they got everything you need to do a complete "hair do" as my mom would say. 

Now you will like it off of the strength of Fab too..lol


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> OPERATION 'I USED IT UP'
> 
> 1) A small portion of Henna I had left & mixed with Indigo. Have 1 1/2 Pack as Back-up
> 
> 2) 1 16.9 oz Bottle of Nutrine Garlic Conditioner. Have Back-Up
> 
> 3) 1 16.9 oz Bottle of Silk Elements Mega Silk Conditioner. I have waay to many other Conditioners _to even think about_ repurchasing this one.
> 
> 4) *Will be used up during my DC Treatment* 1 Remaining Tube of Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat -- I have a Back Up
> 
> 5) Will be used up during the Final Rinse* 1 16.9 Bottle of Roux Porosity Control -- I have a Back-up
> 
> 6) 1 Vial of Fermodyl 619 --I have an unopened 12 pk. in the Stash (staple)
> 
> *I will continue to attempt to use up all Opened Containers before Midnight 12/31/09
> 
> *there are exceptions i.e. clarifying shampoos, butters & daily moisturizing treatments*


 
I sold my Nutrine because though it didn't smell like garlic.. I did not like that smell!!! At all! Period. I really liked Redken Smooth down.. but then I got into the more natural products.. I won't be revisiting that. But it was a good cowash. 

What's up with this fermodyl... is it like a protein restructurizer or something?


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> 1st Bolded: I will send you 2oz to try When I send the TW Bodifying Spray.
> 
> 2ns Bolded: Chile, You Ain't Neva' Lied!


 
Just send me an oz... since you love it so much... I don't want to waste it. What's the consistency like?

I will have a pleasure doing my hair and taking my time getting ready today as someone's going to the Lions' game (boo)... lol. Thank God. Holla.. some privacy.


----------



## mkd

I like SSI moisture mist too.  I don't really need any SSI right now. I have a full banana brulee and a lot of avocado conditioner and moisture mist. 

Has anyone bought a tub of butter from afroveda.  I  think I better stick with 16 oz, I feel like the tub size is doing too much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> LC had sent me a whole cart of the Moisture Mist and I just started using it... I love it!!!!!!! *Now you will like it off of the strength of Fab too..lol*


 
Yes, I will.  Since The Grand Diva of all things PJ has spoken!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> I sold my Nutrine because *though it didn't smell like garlic.. I did not like that smell!!! At all! Period.* *I really liked Redken Smooth down..* but then I got into the more natural products.. I won't be revisiting that. But it was a good cowash.
> 
> *What's up with this fermodyl*... is it like a protein restructurizer or something?


 
You are right.  That Nutrine is Funk-A.  In a _"Strange Way"_ it smells 'cheap' and imaginary?erplexed  

But: If it will 'ward off' any potential 'shedding' I am Down with It.

Imma Steam with the Smooth Down Butter Treat.

Fermodyl is a leave-in treatment For _Chemically Treated Hair_ that is sold in vials.  _Tiffers_ got me started on this (although I remember it from back in 'the day')  They have various ones (i.e. #'s) that do different things.  I think the 619 (which is the one I use) is a combo of moisture/protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> OPERATION 'I USED IT UP'
> 
> 1) A small portion of Henna I had left & mixed with Indigo. Have 1 1/2 Pack as Back-up
> 
> 2) 1 16.9 oz Bottle of Nutrine Garlic Conditioner. Have Back-Up
> 
> 3) 1 16.9 oz Bottle of Silk Elements Mega Silk Conditioner. I have waay to many other Conditioners _to even think about_ repurchasing this one.
> 
> 4) *Will be used up during my DC Treatment* 1 Remaining Tube of Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat -- I have a Back Up
> 
> 5) Will be used up during the Final Rinse* 1 16.9 Bottle of Roux Porosity Control -- I have a Back-up
> 
> 6) 1 Vial of Fermodyl 619 --I have an unopened 12 pk. in the Stash (staple)
> 
> *I will continue to attempt to use up all Opened Containers before Midnight 12/31/09
> 
> *there are exceptions i.e. clarifying shampoos, butters & daily moisturizing treatments*


 
ETA: The remainder of 1 15oz Bottle of Suave Tropical Coconut (for rinsing out Hendigo).

Looking forward to Next Week.  

I'm in Serious Use-Up Mode Now.  SOOOO..........Don't Try to STOP ME!


----------



## Americka

End of Year Hair Staples:*

Clarifying Shampoo - Suave Kids (mild), ORS Creamy Aloe (major)
Shampoo - Nioxin Cleanser #1
Conditioner - Nioxin Scalp Therapy #1
Leave In - Rusk Sensories Smoother
Moisturizer - NTM Silk Touch
Specialty Conditioner - Roux Porosity Control
DC - Pantene 5 Minute Strengthener or Time Renewal (with garlic powder added)
Protein DC - Palmer's Deep Conditioning Protein Pack
Moisture DC - ORS
Oils - Vatika Frosting, Coconut oil, JBCO/CO
Serum - John Frieda Thermal Protection Frizz Ease
Glosser - ORS Olive Oil

* Subject to change daily


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> OPERATION 'I USED IT UP'
> 
> 1) A small portion of Henna I had left & mixed with Indigo. Have 1 1/2 Pack as Back-up
> 
> 2) 1 16.9 oz Bottle of Nutrine Garlic Conditioner. Have Back-Up
> 
> 3) 1 16.9 oz Bottle of Silk Elements Mega Silk Conditioner. I have waay to many other Conditioners _to even think about_ repurchasing this one.
> 
> 4) *Will be used up during my DC Treatment* 1 Remaining Tube of Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat -- I have a Back Up
> 
> 5) Will be used up during the Final Rinse* 1 16.9 Bottle of Roux Porosity Control -- I have a Back-up
> 
> 6) 1 Vial of Fermodyl 619 --I have an unopened 12 pk. in the Stash (staple)
> 
> *I will continue to attempt to use up all Opened Containers before Midnight 12/31/09
> 
> *there are exceptions i.e. clarifying shampoos, butters & daily moisturizing treatments*


 
Good job t, i know it feels good using stuff up.



*fabulosity* said:


> *LC had sent me a whole cart of the Moisture Mist*


 
It wasn't a whole cart. lmao



Americka said:


> End of Year Hair Staples:*
> 
> Clarifying Shampoo - Suave Kids (mild), ORS Creamy Aloe (major)
> Shampoo - Nioxin Cleanser #1
> Conditioner - Nioxin Scalp Therapy #1
> Leave In - Rusk Sensories Smoother
> Moisturizer - NTM Silk Touch
> Specialty Conditioner - Roux Porosity Control
> DC - Pantene 5 Minute Strengthener or Time Renewal (with garlic powder added)
> Protein DC - Palmer's Deep Conditioning Protein Pack
> Moisture DC - ORS
> Oils - Vatika Frosting, Coconut oil, JBCO/CO
> Serum - John Frieda Thermal Protection Frizz Ease
> Glosser - ORS Olive Oil
> 
> * Subject to change daily


 
Good job americka ,your staple leave in is rusk sensories smoother? Do you care where its bought from? Last time i went to kmart they had it 75%off, nobody hardly buys it here. If i see a sale on it ill get some for you if you like.


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> Good job americka ,your staple leave in is rusk sensories smoother? Do you care where its bought from? Last time i went to kmart they had it 75%off, nobody hardly buys it here. If i see a sale on it ill get some for you if you like.



That is such a sweet offer. How much was it at 75% off? I got a 330z bottle from CVS for 10 bucks. Of course, it was the last bottle. erplexed


----------



## Shay72

Americka--You are doing so well.  In some of the categories you have only one product


----------



## Americka

Shay72 said:


> Americka--You are doing so well.  In some of the categories you have only one product



...Did you notice the disclaimer "Subject to change daily?" By Monday, I might have three products for every category.


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> That is such a sweet offer. How much was it at 75% off? I got a 330z bottle from CVS for 10 bucks. Of course, it was the last bottle. erplexed


 
I Think they were 2 and 3 dollars but it was the smaller bottles. They had all different kinds of rusk stuff. I saw them in clearance when i was looking for hair accessories but this was a while ago. I will look again the next time i go.


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> I Think they were 2 and 3 dollars but it was the smaller bottles. They had all different kinds of rusk stuff. I saw them in clearance when i was looking for hair accessories but this was a while ago. I will look again the next time i go.



I would appreciate that! The Sensories Smoother has several of my favorite ingredients - Panthenol, BTMS, and Wheat Protein. 2 or 3 bucks for the smaller bottles is STILL a good price. The smaller bottle at CVS is 11 or 12 dollars. By the way, did you ever order any BTMS?


----------



## Charz

I justr got the Jane Carter Curly hair set!

Holla!!!!


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> I would appreciate that! The Sensories Smoother has several of my favorite ingredients - Panthenol, BTMS, and Wheat Protein. 2 or 3 bucks for the smaller bottles is STILL a good price. The smaller bottle at CVS is 11 or 12 dollars. By the way, did you ever order any BTMS?


 
What's btms girl im slow today.



Charzboss said:


> I justr got the Jane Carter Curly hair set!
> 
> Holla!!!!


 
Hollla woot woot.


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> What's btms girl im slow today.



Behentrimonium methosulfate


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> Behentrimonium methosulfate


 
No, i didn't im kind of off and on about mixing stuff, whenever i get the spirit. I might get some next year. I don't thing ill be getting anything else this year. Unless there is a 50% off some where but i highly doubt it. Im going to stick with the things i have for now and see how that goes.


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> No, i didn't im kind of off and on about mixing stuff, whenever i get the spirit. I might get some next year. I don't thing ill be getting anything else this year. Unless there is a 50% off some where but i highly doubt it. Im going to stick with the things i have for now and see how that goes.



We must be cousins because I am the same way. BTMS requires melting with a carrier oil and must be added immediately otherwise it adheres to the container used to melt it. I had to hunt for directions on the internet. It is so much easier to just buy the products that have it. Plus ya'll have introduced me to some products that don't have it, but give excellent slip just the same.


----------



## La Colocha

I have found something that i wanted to try when my nourish and shine is gone. I know its early but it doesn't hurt to plan ahead. http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=33869458 i will save this to keep me going in using up my stuff. I used the n&s last night and my hair feels and looks good. I used 2 pea sized amounts for my whole head. But i do want to try this when its gone.


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> I have found something that i wanted to try when my nourish and shine is gone. I know its early but it doesn't hurt to plan ahead. http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=33869458 i will save this to keep me going in using up my stuff. I used the n&s last night and my hair feels and looks good. I used 2 pea sized amounts for my whole head. But i do want to try this when its gone.



I say go for it! I wish I could make my own products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I went ahead and ordered my JBCO from Crown Essentials.  I only ordered 2 Bottles especially since La and I are in Discussions of Purchasing a Case in the Spring.  

I had e-mailed them about whether they planned to offer a BF Discount, but never heard anything back.erplexed  I think La also said she had done that too. erplexed

So, These 2 will have to last Me into the Spring Season.  If not, I will use something else.  Lord Knows I have a 'host' of other things that I can improvise with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Look Ya'll !  Ya'll Goin Hafta be _Highly Entertaining_ tonight to Keep me Up until 12:01 ! 

I always Fall asleep waaayyyy early (always have)!  By 10 -11 I am ready to 'Crash'  AND I need to be WIDE AWAKE, 

So Ya'll better be talkin' 'bout some Good Stuff Up in Here.

I don't think Imma Hafta make that Haul to Tar'get in the a.m. 

My friend called last night and was acting like she was either changing her mind or 'funds were low' (not sure which)  

So, hopefully, I will be home when Qhem Rings the Bell!


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> I say go for it! I wish I could make my own products.


 
I would probably just buy it instead of making it. Ive dabbled with cocoa butter before and i hate it. You melt it and it goes right back solid in your hair. It can be made because its so simple but i don't have the patience.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Look Ya'll ! Ya'll Goin Hafta be _Highly Entertaining_ tonight to Keep me Up until 12:01 !
> 
> I always Fall asleep waaayyyy early (always have)! By 10 -11 I am ready to 'Crash' AND I need to be WIDE AWAKE,
> 
> So Ya'll better be talkin' 'bout some Good Stuff Up in Here.
> 
> I don't think Imma Hafta make that Haul to Tar'get in the a.m.
> 
> *My friend called last night and was acting like she was either changing her mind or 'funds were low' (not sure which) *
> 
> So, hopefully, I will be home when Qhem Rings the Bell!


 
Girl i see alot of people are changing their minds about making purchases. My dad usually goes to black friday sales and he said he thought about it, and decided not to go.I don't know about where you live but here where many people work are just now feeling the recession we are a year behind. It will hit us hard in 2010.


----------



## chebaby

*happy thanksgiving everyone*



i wanna go to target in the am. i want a bed set.
wont get no qhemet.
the only thing i plan on getting is from curlmart. i want the wen fig cleanising conditioner, re-moist(or whatever that over priced stuff is called), miss jessies baby butter cream and the curly meringue. 
that wen re moist is super exspencive for 4oz but the ingredients look better than the cleansing conditioner and i love the cleansing conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl i see alot of people are changing their minds about making purchases. My dad usually goes to black friday sales and he said he thought about it, and decided not to go.I don't know about where you live but here where many people work are just now feeling the *recession *we are a year behind. *It will hit us hard in 2010.*


 
I have the Radio on (Christmas Music which I Love) and they just reported:  "People are now lining up at this one particular Mall" Waiting on Midnight for it to Open."  Can you believe that?  I Wonder if it's Just HYPE?

@ Bolded:  Yeah, I am going to really scale back Next Year with everything.  Clothes, Shoes, _Definitely Hair Products_ and ALL my other Obessions.


----------



## chebaby

wow T, you used up a ton of stuff. i need to be like you when i grow up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have the Radio on (Christmas Music which I Love) and they just reported: "People are now lining up at this one particular Mall" Waiting on Midnight for it to Open." Can you believe that? I Wonder if it's Just HYPE?
> 
> @ Bolded: Yeah, I am going to really scale back Next Year with everything. Clothes, Shoes, _Definitely Hair Products_ and ALL my other Obessions.


 im gonna cut back next year too. i know the only reason i shop so much is because i get depressed so i need to work on that first. but im scared of being broke too so thats a wake up call too.
but people go crazy at the malls and stuff. i think they get a rush when they get the last of something but i aint that kinda gal .
if i go to target to get my bed set thatll be the first time i ever went shopping on black friday. at least that i can remember.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> I went ahead and ordered my JBCO from Crown Essentials.* I only ordered 2 Bottles especially since La and I are in Discussions of Purchasing a Case in the Spring*.
> 
> I had e-mailed them about whether they planned to offer a BF Discount, but never heard anything back.erplexed I think La also said she had done that too. erplexed
> 
> So, These 2 will have to last Me into the Spring Season. If not, I will use something else. Lord Knows I have a 'host' of other things that I can improvise with.


 


:burning: :burning:



So nobody liked my Anita Grant idea... well forget chall den! 
Just kidding.. I have never been on the website...lol.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> *happy thanksgiving everyone*
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna go to target in the am. i want a bed set.
> wont get no qhemet.
> the only thing i plan on getting is from curlmart. i want the wen fig cleanising conditioner, re-moist(or whatever that over priced stuff is called), miss jessies baby butter cream and the curly meringue.
> that wen re moist is super exspencive for 4oz but the ingredients look better than the cleansing conditioner and i love the cleansing conditioner.


 

Happy thanksgiving to you to che and everyone. I didn't even think about it. Curlmart is the place to go for the things you want che. I think the wen stuff is still 30%off if they have stock left, the bogo for miss jessies and i think free shipping at $60. You have to check that one for sure, that's a good deal right there.



IDareT'sHair said:


> that? *I Wonder if it's Just HYPE?*


 
I have people at walmart and bestbuy, they say the stuff is at the front door and its only a few items, if your not one of the first few in its a wrap. Kmart sale starts at 6am but i didn't see anything worth going for.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *wow T, you used up a ton of stuff*. i need to be like you when i grow up.


 
Chile:  1st Time In a Long, Long Time!  Thanks Che.

I have now until 12.31.09 11:59 a.m. to Make it Happen. 

I spent quite a bit of time in between cleaning, hair etc....out in Stashville asessing 'the situation'.erplexed  I am better than "good" I Have Such Great Products.

*So Next Year, My Focus Needs to be the Following:  1) Make the Most of What I Got, 2) Retention and 3) Perfecting My Techniques i.e. Relaxing, Curling, etc...*

What will Be the 2-3 Things You ALL Will Focus On Next Year?

ALL OF YOU........................okelease Name them.  Thanks


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I went ahead and ordered my JBCO from Crown Essentials. I only ordered 2 Bottles especially since La and I are in Discussions of Purchasing a Case in the Spring.
> 
> I had e-mailed them about whether they planned to offer a BF Discount, *but never heard anything back*.erplexed I think La also said she had done that too. erplexed
> 
> So, These 2 will have to last Me into the Spring Season. If not, I will use something else. Lord Knows I have a 'host' of other things that I can improvise with.


 
Her and sams i emailed. Im going to be real picky about who i order from next year also. Customer service, shipping time and answering emails will be a big part of my decision making.


----------



## chebaby

La, i was on the curl mart site last night and you are right. the shipping is free with $60 and the miss jessies is BOGO. so two BB and 2 curly meringues will last me forever. now i can work on perfecting my twist outs. oh and only certain wen stuff is on sale.


hmmmmm what am i gonna work on next year? lets see....
1) retention. i want full sl hair unstretched by the end of 2010.
2) will work on cutting back on my spending. esp. since i know my hair can and will thrive on shea butter and coconut oil
3) i have no idea what #3 is but i have time to figure it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Happy thanksgiving to you to che and everyone. I didn't even think about it. Curlmart is the place to go for the things you want che. I think the wen stuff is still 30%off if they have stock left, the bogo for miss jessies and i think free shipping at $60. You have to check that one for sure, that's a good deal right there.
> 
> 
> 
> *I have people at walmart and bestbuy, they say the stuff is at the front door and its only a few items, if your not one of the first few in its a wrap. Kmart sale starts at 6am but i didn't see anything worth going for.*


 
I think I only wished a Happy Turkey Day to Brownie this a.m. Cause it seemed like she & I were up Early.  

My Sentiments to You All.  You Ladies have been incredibly wonderful.  And I am Thankful for Each One of You.  I truly am.  You have made this Journey Fun and 'bearable' for me, especially since I am "in Recovery" Which could have been soooooooooooo Depressing for Me.  

But The Lord Knows Best, That's why He Put us Together.  We have Really Formed a Tight Bond and we have each other's Backs.  And I appreciate you All.

@Bolded:  My Secretary said she is going to BB to get a Laptop (Sony for $399) the a.m., and that you had to get in line and get 'some kind of ticket' I hope she gets it.  She's in School.

K-Mart is Open today too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> 2) will work on cutting back on my spending. *esp. since i know my hair can and will thrive on shea butter and coconut oil*


 
That Sounds like msa and Her Coconut Oil & Watta'


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> :burning: :burning:


 
We saw your brendita's list *throws up hands*



IDareT'sHair said:


> What will Be the 2-3 Things You ALL Will Focus On Next Year?


 
Continuing to use up my products, not buy anything unless its on sale or im totally out of a product that serves the same purpose. Retaining length, i think my hair is healthy now i want to see the colochas grow.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have the Radio on (Christmas Music which I Love) and they just reported: "People are now lining up at this one particular Mall" Waiting on Midnight for it to Open." Can you believe that? I Wonder if it's Just HYPE?
> 
> @ Bolded: Yeah, I am going to really scale back Next Year with everything. Clothes, Shoes, _Definitely Hair Products_ and ALL my other Obessions.


 
I am not going to be at the mall lined up because one... the best sales for clothes are on Cyber Monday...online. I am not trying to fight someone up in a store over a sweater. Now a TV for sure. We will be getting us some electronics though. Only Blu-Rays are allowed at Casa de Fabulosa in ATL...  

Its so funny how quickly things changed... I remember when I bought my condo lcds were the thing so I went and got 4... the big one 46" cost me like 1700... now Walmart got them there NOT as a doorbuster for $597. I think I paid somewhere around that for my 27" one. My my how things change. 

Used up my Aphogee 2 min recon! Have you guys ever did a binge just to get rid of something??? I did that.. I put like a whole handful because I didn't want to see that junk in the shower any more...lol. I also have a ton of Jasmine's recon and YTTomatoes in my hair as a protein mix DC...(can you tell this week was protein week?)..lol. 

I am going to rinse this out, blow dry, and flat iron with my new $51 Amika that I can't wait to use. By that time it should be time to get a SMALL plate at the peeps and laugh at the drunks and HIM will be back looking me all up in my face talking about why you not ready..its 5p.m.

Oh here are some pics from when I accidently highlighted my hair using too much shine happy and went under the dryer. But it turned out and cute.. (Thankya Jesus)


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I only wished a Happy Turkey Day to Brownie this a.m. Cause it seemed like she & I were up Early.
> 
> My Sentiments to You All. You Ladies have been incredibly wonderful. And I am Thankful for Each One of You. I truly am. You have made this Journey Fun and 'bearable' for me, especially since I am "in Recovery" Which could have been soooooooooooo Depressing for Me.
> 
> But The Lord Knows Best, That's why He Put us Together. We have Really Formed a Tight Bond and we have each other's Backs. And I appreciate you All.
> 
> @Bolded: My Secretary said she is going to BB to get a Laptop (Sony for $399) the a.m., and that you had to get in line and get 'some kind of ticket' I hope she gets it. She's in School.
> 
> K-Mart is Open today too.


 
That's sweet t, same to you, for bb they give you the tickets for first come first serve, if you get a ticket you have a chance of getting some good deals. You know how people run over each other, say you and me are in line and you are ahead and i run you over. People with tickets get first choice.


----------



## La Colocha

Fab your hair always looks nice, i see dem gray's og woot woot.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> What will Be the 2-3 Things You ALL Will Focus On Next Year?
> 
> ALL OF YOU........................okelease Name them. Thanks


 
Actually I think everything is perfected for me..
BKT aka dead people juice smoothie or whatever y'all calling it up in here..  saved my life .. 
For one I am getting all this stuff because I have saved a TON of money by not going to the salon weekly .. that's 200/month...and excluding when I used to get a touch up. I don't texlax anymore, do my own color, and am wikked on the flat irons... so I'm good

But if I must say something to particpate (which I don't have to because cough cough... I'm an invited guest) ... I would probably say working on my trimming/cutting techniques so I can completely be full service for myself... and I think knowing how to cut (other than dust) is keeping me from being phenomenal (if I must say so myself...lol)

You happy MS TERRI?!


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> Fab your hair always looks nice, i see dem gray's og woot woot.


 
I have a ton!!!! specially around the edges... 
Ain't you older than me... 
Poor Shay Shay gonna take it ... but I'm from Detroit! Get down or lay down...


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Sounds like msa and Her Coconut Oil & Watta'


Everytime I see this I  and then think of her and that bs and  



La Colocha said:


> We saw your brendita's list *throws up hands*
> 
> 
> 
> Continuing to use up my products, not buy anything unless its on sale or im totally out of a product that serves the same purpose. Retaining length, i think my hair is healthy now i want to see the colochas grow.


 
Don't be trying to use colochas all the time now since you finally told us what it meant (which is still under suspicion) 
Ay Ay... you did not see me getting a CASE of anything at Brenditas... 

Why all these ochas and itas got me thinking I'm in a mexican restaurant... time to eat!

Alright my timer just dinged... I'm about to finish my hair..
Happy TURKEY DAY Bellas...
Huggies!!!


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> I have a ton!!!! specially around the edges...
> *Ain't you older than me*...
> Poor Shay Shay gonna take it ... but I'm from Detroit! Get down or lay down...


 
 Ehh what's a few months. Im an og too i got some gray's. But i pull mine out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Actually I think everything is perfected for me..
> *BKT aka dead people juice smoothie* or whatever y'all calling it up in here..  saved my life ..
> For one *I am getting all this stuff because I have saved a TON of money by not going to the salon weekly .. that's 200/month...and excluding when I used to get a touch up*. I don't texlax anymore, do my own color, and am wikked on the flat irons... so I'm good
> 
> But if I must say something to particpate (which I don't have to because cough cough... *I'm an invited guest*) ... *I would probably say working on my trimming/cutting techniques so I can completely be full service for myself... and I think knowing how to cut (other than dust) is keeping me from being phenomenal (if I must say so myself...lol)*
> 
> *You happy MS TERRI?!*


 
Hole Up1st Bolded:  That was that Tree Hugging Charz  Ain't Nobody else say nothin' negative about BKT.  I was mean-mugging her because she is always talking that _All Nattraul Product Mess _and then started talking BKT.

It Looks Great and I'm glad it's working for Ya! (Seriously).

@2nd Bolded:  I Feel the exact same way.  Now, I am overspending.  That's how I initally 'justified' my purchases.  But I'm good now and I need to focus on growing.

@3rd Bolded:  That was a 24 Hour 'Guest Pass' (like at the Gym) Now, You're an Officially Member.  You Posted too many times, so now You are One of Us.

@4th Bolded:  That would be Great!  I'll hafta' come to ATL for the Hook Up (errr....when I grow some hurr)

@5th Bolded:  You Did Good Girl.


----------



## maysay

Happy Thanksgiving Y'all!!



IDareT'sHair said:


> What will Be the 2-3 Things You ALL Will Focus On Next Year?
> 
> ALL OF YOU........................okelease Name them.  Thanks




In 2010 I will be focusing on...

1. Sticking to the same regimen for the whole year. I have all my products, except for a cleanser and I'm hoping shikakai will be it for me.

2. Retention. I already know how to retain so I want to keep every mm of growth I get. To be honest, my longest layer could get to WL if I retained everything so my retention game needs to be on point with no slip ups (ie laziness).

3. Health. It's now time to focus on my eating habits and exercising. No point in having fly hair if I look like the Michelin Man and can barely walk from the car to the entrance of the store.

4. Styling. This is the thing I'm least concerned about but I would like to be able to do some cute styles (aside from my bantu knot out). I can't even part so that's the first thing I'll be working on. I also want to perfect a sophisticated pin-up style for those times I have somewhere important to go.


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> Happy TURKEY DAY Bellas...
> Huggies!!!


 
Happy turkey day to you to sis.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hole Up1st Bolded: *That was that Tree Hugging Charz*


 
Lmao she gone get you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

maysay said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Y'all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2010 I will be focusing on...
> 
> 1. Sticking to the same regimen for the whole year. I have all my products, except for a cleanser and I'm hoping shikakai will be it for me.
> 
> 2. Retention. I already know how to retain so I want to keep every mm of growth I get. To be honest, my longest layer could get to WL if I retained everything so my retention game needs to be on point with no slip ups (ie laziness).
> 
> *3. Health. It's now time to focus on my eating habits and exercising. No point in having fly hair if I look like the Michelin Man and can barely walk from the car to the entrance of the store.*
> 
> 4. Styling. This is the thing I'm least concerned about but I would like to be able to do some cute styles (aside from my bantu knot out). I can't even part so that's the first thing I'll be working on. I also want to perfect a sophisticated pin-up style for those times I have somewhere important to go.


 
I'm sure you look Fine!  That's a Great List.  I hope you reach Your Hair Goals.  

Always Know, We in this Thread, will be here to Cheer You On!  Count On It.


----------



## maysay

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Sounds like msa and Her Coconut Oil & Watta'





Got her to brastrap...or so I've heard.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm sure you look Fine! That's a Great List. I hope you reach Your Hair Goals.
> 
> *Always Know, We in this Thread, will be here to Cheer You On*! Count On It.


 
And turn you out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

maysay said:


> *Got her to brastrap.*..or so I've heard.


 
That's What I am talking about!  I Ain't Mad at Her.

If Che can do her thing with Shea Butter and Coconut Oil................Chile, I am All For It!

It Don't take 50-11 products to grow some hurr!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *And turn you out*.


 
Girl, Leave that Poor Newbie Alone!  

She was Just Playin'


----------



## La Colocha

I just had a thought. We should have got together products to have a black friday sale in the exchange forum, that would have been nice but its too late now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I just had a thought. We should have got together products to have a black friday sale in the exchange forum, that would have been nice but its too late now.


 
Girl, We coulda' had our own Sale/Exchange Forum up in this Crazy, Wild, Thread!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Leave that Poor Newbie Alone!
> 
> She was Just Playin'


 
I just gave a subliminal warning you come in here you don't leave the same.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, We coulda' had our own Sale/Exchange Forum up in this Crazy, Wild, Thread!


 
I wish i would have thought of it sooner, if im here we should organize one next year for the board, i think that would be nice. Alot of people want to try new things but don't want to pay alot of money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Lmao she gone get you.*


 
Now.......... I didn't mean it in a "Bad Way"  That was the first thing that came to mind.erplexed

Translation:  I know she is very eco-friendly and very 'green' in her thinking/living/selection of products and very 'careful' about the products she uses and she recycles to save the Planet.  Overall, Good Clean Livin'

And There is nothing wrong with that.

_*okay*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I just gave a subliminal warning *you come in here you don't leave the same*.


 
Now,  I 'maysay' that is True.  Good Point @Bolded.  

I am surprised she ventured into this Thread.  So hopefully, we can help her and she can help us.


----------



## La Colocha

Do you ladies have the time zones for the sales, i know we are in different states but if a sale starts at midnight on the east coast it might start at a different time for everyone else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I wish i would have thought of it sooner, if im here *we should organize one next year for the board,* i think that would be nice. Alot of people want to try new things but don't want to pay alot of money.


 
Uh. Uh.  And There would be CatFights till the next Christmas.  I ain't gettin' caught up in dat'  

We'd be getting more h8 mail than BJ

No Thank You.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Do you ladies have the time zones* for the sales, i know we are in different states but if a sale starts at midnight on the east coast it might start at a different time for everyone else.


 
I thought I saw (at least on Qhemet) Eastern Standard Time. 

So, I am assuming that for AfroV & HairV.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh. Uh. And There would be CatFights till the next Christmas. I ain't gettin' caught up in dat'
> 
> We'd be getting more h8 mail than BJ
> 
> No Thank You.


 
No girl each person sales there own stuff but instead of having seperate threads we would have one big thread.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's What I am talking about! I Ain't Mad at Her.
> 
> If Che can do her thing with Shea Butter and Coconut Oil................Chile, I am All For It!
> 
> It Don't take 50-11 products to grow some hurr!


 chile cheese. yea my hair gonna grow alreight. with just shea butter and coconut oil and everything else i get my hands on. them words i said before about just shea butter, thems was just words


----------



## maysay

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now,  I 'maysay' that is True.  Good Point @Bolded.
> 
> I am surprised she ventured into this Thread.  So hopefully, we can help her and she can help us.



Well yall have already helped me a bunch by answering pms and reviewing all your products. And actually, I think everyone is doing a great job staying on task, though some better than others .

As of yet I have nothing to add, but I'll be sure to jump in if I think I can help .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

maysay said:


> Well yall have already helped me a bunch by answering pms and *reviewing all your products. And actually, I think everyone is doing a great job staying on task, though some better than others* .
> 
> As of yet I have nothing to add, but I'll be sure to jump in if I think I can help .


 
Girl, thanks for keeping an Eye Out:eye: (on Us) 

Yes, some of Us...*cough* *cough* are doing a Great Job staying on task and limiting purchases, finding staples and KIM.

Being a PJ is definitely hard.  And Definitely Hard to Recover From (but as in threads I've read from those that _Did Actually "Recover"_) the 1st year or 2 on the Board is always the worseerplexed  

I would never had imagined it would be this difficult to Break The Cycle.

So, Hopefully, things will balance out for everyone in This Thread and we find our Rhythm and begin working on other important hair related issues & challenges we are facing.

*At Least, that's my Prayer*


----------



## chebaby

all the emoticons are so funny. T, you really tell a story dont ya.


----------



## La Colocha

Im bored yall, che you need to post something else you have 666 in your post count.


----------



## Shay72

3 Things I will be focusing on:
1.  Spending less on hair products.  Hopefully only buying 2 times a year will help.  
2.  Keeping my hands out of my hair 
3.  Making this a healthy transition


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> 3 Things I will be focusing on:
> *1. Spending less on hair products. Hopefully only buying 2 times a year will help. *
> *2. Keeping my hands out of my hair *
> *3. Making this a healthy transition*


 
All Good Things in the New Year!


----------



## Charz

[email protected]


show details 6:49 PM (13 minutes ago)

It's That Time Again!

The Annual HairVeda Black Friday- Cyber Monday SALE!
Here's What we have for you:

Almond Glaze was 7.99 NOW 4.99
SitriNillah Deep Conditioner WAS 17.50 NOW 10.00
Whipped Gelly WAS 5.99 NOW 3.99
CoCasta Oil WAS 11.00 NOW 5.50

Don't delay! HairVeda Products sell out SUPER FAST!

Forward it to your friends on Facebook & Twitter!

Loving Your Hair & Skin!
www.HairVeda.com

If you have any questions, please contact Reyna at [email protected].

BJ


----------



## La Colocha

^^ I know im not buying nothing so i shouldn't care but im bored and im asking is that it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

^^^^^^^^^^^^

I hope the U 1 B 1 Lurkers are busy slammin' on dat' Turkey

_*okay.......weren't there suppose to be some new product and no vf on sale?*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> I hope the U 1 B 1 Lurkers are busy slammin' on dat' Turkey
> 
> _*okay.......weren't there suppose to be some new product and *no vf on sale?**_


 
In december, Girl i was looking for a big to do. Maybe my expectations are too high. Idk


----------



## rosalindb

redecouverte said:


> sigh...this is not a "Thanksgiving break" when I have sooo much work to do that I can't even play the sims or watch tv ..anywho, I am overwhelmed with the black friday sales..
> I ended up getting *only one small vanilla sandalwood oil from anita grant *and the rest will have to wait my bday  so that I have time to set aside $$ for the big order and qualify for free shipping... save the date: july 28
> so far
> no more qhemet for me
> no afroveda
> no kbb
> no sweet nature by eddie for me
> i will check out my faves etsy shop s
> and get christine gant hair oil
> from darcys and oyin...sigh...that's another story
> I need vendors to postpone their black friday sale for next year


You were very restrained today   I bought quite a few samples and it was nice to treat myself. I got a couple of vanilla ones as well. I got the rose vanilla and black vanilla. I am intrigued by the latter for some reason as I do not like black pepper to eat so curious to see what this one smells like


----------



## La Colocha

rosalindb said:


> You were very restrained today  I bought quite a few samples and it was nice to treat myself. I got a couple of vanilla ones as well. I got the rose vanilla and black vanilla. I am intrigued by the latter for some reason as I do not like black pepper to eat so curious to see what this one smells like


 
Im taking a wild guess rosalind in saying black currant. Which smell divine with vanilla. Let us know how you like it when you get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> ^^ I know im not buying nothing so i shouldn't care but im bored and im asking is that it?


 
You know at first I was 'unsure' about the Almond Glaze (thanks Brownie) but Now I really, really, really like it. 

(Did I say how much I like it?)

And I had that in my Cart already.  

That is also an excellent price on Sitrinillah.  It is a blessing (for me) because everything I wanted, is on Sale with the exception of the Moist 24/7.  

But these reduced prices will allow me to try it anyway.  So, I am _Very_ Thankful.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> You know at first I was 'unsure' about the Almond Glaze (thanks Brownie) but Now I really, really, really like it.
> 
> (Did I say how much I like it?)
> 
> And I had that in my Cart already.
> 
> That is also an excellent price on Sitrinillah. It is a blessing (for me) because everything I wanted, is on Sale with the exception of the Moist 24/7.
> 
> But these reduced prices will allow me to try it anyway. So, I am _Very_ Thankful.


 
The prices are good and im glad it works out for you. I thought it would be more selections.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> The prices are good and *im glad it works out for you. I thought it would be more selections.*


 
Yeah......Me Too.

Are you getting any Ms. Jessie's?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah......Me Too.
> 
> *Are you getting any Ms. Jessie's?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I don't know nothing about miss jessies lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> IDareT'sHair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah......Me Too.
> 
> *Are you getting any Ms. Jessie's?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> *I don't know nothing about miss jessies* lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl.......Why You So CRAZY!
> 
> Ms. Jessie from down the Street that makes the Bean Pies.
> 
> _*i thought maybe you liked the baby buttercreme*_
Click to expand...


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> Im taking a wild guess rosalind in saying black currant. Which smell divine with vanilla. Let us know how you like it when you get it.



She has added black pepper essential oil to the Vanilla Almond oil. This is the description on her site *"Black Vanilla & Sweet Almond Oil - a delightful union of sweet and pepper spiciness to tickle your senses"*

I got quite a few samples but mainly facial and body. I did get a sample of cassia though which has been on my list of things to try for about 2 years


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ms. Jessie:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=421706


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl.......Why You So CRAZY!
> 
> Ms. Jessie from down the Street that makes the Bean Pies.
> 
> _*i thought maybe you liked the baby buttercreme*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never tried it, and i read the ingredients and don't want to. But she can send me a beanpie though.
Click to expand...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> She has added black pepper essential oil to the Vanilla Almond oil. This is the description on her site *"Black Vanilla & Sweet Almond Oil - a delightful union of sweet and pepper spiciness to tickle your senses"*
> 
> *I got quite a few samples but mainly facial and body. *I did get a sample of cassia though which has been on my list of things to try for about 2 years


 
Hey......Wait a Minute:  Is this the _Same RosalindB_ Who Is NOT a PJ, by the way?

I'm confused?erplexed


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey......Wait a Minute:  Is this the _Same RosalindB_ Who Is NOT a PJ, by the way?
> 
> I'm confused?erplexed



LOL - I knew you would say something     I buy ingredients and make my own stuff these days such as my JBCO, organic VCO, shea butter, black soap etc apart from my beloved aubrey organic conditioners.  This is the first time I have bought any products since February 2008.


----------



## chebaby

ive been feeling my braids and why do they feel hard?erplexed
like moisture isnt getting through. and i know ive been moisturizing twice a day with some good stuff so i dont know why it feels this way. my hair feels yuck lol.

anyway im about to go eat. ya know...take a trip to mcdonalds lol.


----------



## Shay72

None of the stuff I want to buy is on sale at Hairveda but I still gotta wait too....

Now ya'll know that Vatika Frosting was $5.00 for a looooooooong time. Oops it wasn't ya'll that said something about vatika.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> LOL - I knew you would say something   *I buy ingredients* and make my own stuff these days such as my *JBCO, organic VCO, shea butter, black soap etc* apart from my beloved aubrey organic conditioners. This is the first time I have bought any products since February 2008.


 
Uh Huh.....

But Ingredients cost $ and etc.........

Sometimes......Making your own stuff can sometimes add up to just as much (if not more) than flat out buying product.  Especially if you buy exotic oils, EO's, VO's, silk aminos, honeyquat panthenols, guar gum, _other_ additives & base.  IMO:  That can also add up.  

Okay....Now I get it, instead of a "Product Junkie" You're a "Making my Own Stuff Junkie"......Now I See.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> None of the stuff I want to buy is on sale at Hairveda but I still gotta wait too....
> 
> Now ya'll know that Vatika Frosting was $5.00 for a looooooooong time. *Oops it wasn't ya'll that said something about vatika.*


 
Ermm....I think I did. 

But I wasn't buying any. 

I was just making a reference.

Oh....I see someone in that Hairveda Link Thread Posted about the VF Not being on Sale too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby;9451990[B said:
			
		

> ]*ive been feeling my braids and why do they feel hard?*[/B]erplexed
> *like moisture isnt getting through. and i know ive been moisturizing twice a day with some good stuff so i dont know why it feels this way.* my hair feels yuck lol.
> 
> anyway im about to go eat. ya know...take a trip to mcdonalds lol.


 
WAIT.  IMPOSSIBLE.  I think you're mistaken.  It's all in your mind.  

Your Hair Always Feels SOFT!

Seriously tho':  How Often Do you Clarify?  Because, You use a lot of product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ive been feeling my braids and why do they feel hard?erplexed*
> *like moisture isnt getting through. and i know ive been moisturizing twice a day with some good stuff so i dont know why it feels this way. my hair feels yuck *


 
Honestly Che, You may need to Clarify.  Supposedly:  1) The Moisture is not getting through?  2) Hair Feels "YUCK"

A Sure Sign you may need to Clarify.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Drive by post...duck..
maysay... are you a reincarnate of coconut oil and watta???
Maysay sound a lot like M S A.... 
I'm just catching on to forum politics....
If not... lo siento...


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ive been feeling my braids and why do they feel hard?erplexed
> like moisture isnt getting through. and i know ive been moisturizing twice a day with some good stuff so i dont know why it feels this way. my hair feels yuck lol.
> 
> anyway im about to go eat. ya know...take a trip to mcdonalds lol.


 
You may need to clarify.



Shay72 said:


> None of the stuff I want to buy is on sale at Hairveda but I still gotta wait too....
> 
> *Now ya'll know that Vatika Frosting was $5.00 for a looooooooong time*. Oops it wasn't ya'll that said something about vatika.


 
Sure was i even jumped on that.


----------



## Shay72

*fabulosity* said:


> Drive by post...duck..
> maysay... are you a reincarnate of coconut oil and watta???
> Maysay sound a lot like M S A....
> I'm just catching on to forum politics....
> If not... lo siento...


 
Fab don't be starting no ish up in here ........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

...........................


----------



## maysay

*fabulosity* said:


> Drive by post...duck..
> maysay... are you a reincarnate of coconut oil and watta???
> Maysay sound a lot like M S A....
> I'm just catching on to forum politics....
> If not... lo siento...



Lol...as you can see I joined in June...our names are similar though.

And I do like coconut oil and water .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Coconut  I have Several Cans of Coconut Milk.  

I will find a way to do implement them into my Co-Washing Regimen.  And I also have a Couple Cans of the Coconut Concentrate.  

In Fact, I may look into doing on of these 'rinses' next wash day.  I will be 12 weeks post next week and needing all the additional help I can get.

Good Stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of Coconut I have Several Cans of Coconut Milk.
> 
> I will find a way to do implement them into my Co-Washing Regimen. And I also have a Couple Cans of the Coconut Concentrate.
> 
> In Fact, I may look into doing on of these 'rinses' next wash day. I will be 12 weeks post next week and needing all the additional help I can get.
> 
> Good Stuff.


 
Coconut milk and molasses shole do sound good. I wish i could use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Coconut milk and molasses shole do sound good. I wish i could use it.


 
I'll have to look for my Molasses.  I was taking that internally as well as mixing it (for awhile) so, I may not have any of that left.erplexed

If not, I'll just pour a can of milk on...........


----------



## chebaby

i like coconut milk and honey. add whatever oil you want (olive is best for this mix IMO) and you got yourself a treat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i like coconut milk and honey. add whatever oil you want (olive is best for this mix IMO) and you got yourself a treat.


 
I have Plenty of Honey & Oil.

Hey:  What did you think about us saying you may need to Clarify due to your inability today to absorb moisture and your overall feeling of yuck?  You use an awfully lot of daily styling aids.  Do you think some of it could be 'build-up?'

How often do you clarify?


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh Huh.....
> 
> But Ingredients cost $ and etc.........
> 
> Sometimes......Making your own stuff can sometimes add up to just as much (if not more) than flat out buying product.  Especially if you buy exotic oils, EO's, VO's, silk aminos, honeyquat panthenols, guar gum, _other_ additives & base.  IMO:  That can also add up.
> 
> Okay....Now I get it, instead of a "Product Junkie" You're a "Making my Own Stuff Junkie"......Now I See.........


I've been busted 

Seriously, it could work out much more than buying your own products but I try to keep things simple - I just stick to butters, oils and EOs so lucky for me it does work out cheaper which is a good thing as I am redundant at the end of this month  

I also try to get multiple uses out of my ingredients, for example I use pure rosewater to spritz my face and moisturise my hair. I also dilute black soap with rosewater and use this as my facial wash, body wash and earlier this year I started using this as my main shampoo. So after I have used up my AO WC shampoo, I will not repurchase. Also the oils I use in my hair oil are used in my body butters also

As I said earlier in this thread, I did start to have butter mountain and oil river at one point. I found it overwhelming and what has really helped is that I now share my hair oil concoctions and black soap/rosewater concoctions with friends. I also share my body butters with a guy at work but plan to start sharing with a couple of other friends too.

I do have a few expensive oils like monoi etc which I have yet to experiment with and there are things I would like to get but I'm being good and not purchasing anything else apart from staples.  

I have wanted to buy jasmine and rose essential oils but they are extortionate so I decided to treat myself to a sample of Anita Grant’s rose and jasmine oil. It has been a  such a long time since I purchased anything so I decided to get about 10 samples and to be honest it was really nice to treat myself today


----------



## Shay72

It's only 9:05 pm ..........................


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> It's only 9:05 pm ..........................


 
You have something to pass the time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *I've been busted*
> 
> Seriously, it could work out much more than buying your own products but I try to keep things simple - I just stick to butters, oils and EOs so lucky for me it does work out cheaper which is a good thing as I am redundant at the end of this month
> 
> I also try to get multiple uses out of my ingredients, for example I use pure rosewater to spritz my face and moisturise my hair. I also dilute black soap with rosewater and use this as my facial wash, body wash and earlier this year I started using this as my main shampoo. So after I have used up my AO WC shampoo, I will not repurchase. Also the oils I use in my hair oil are used in my body butters also
> 
> As I said earlier in this thread, I did start to have butter mountain and oil river at one point. I found it overwhelming and what has really helped is that I now share my hair oil concoctions and black soap/rosewater concoctions with friends. I also share my body butters with a guy at work but plan to start sharing with a couple of other friends too.
> 
> I do have a few expensive oils like monoi etc which I have yet to experiment with and there are things I would like to get but I'm being good and not purchasing anything else apart from staples.
> 
> I have wanted to buy jasmine and rose essential oils but they are extortionate so I decided to treat myself to a sample of Anita Grant’s rose and jasmine oil. It has been a such a long time since I purchased anything so I decided to get about 10 samples and to be honest it was really nice to treat myself today


 
Girl, You Been Busted the Moment You Entered this Thread more than Twice!We was just listening to you 'talk' (about not being a PJ)  But you 'Conveniently' Left Out you's an Oil/Mixing Junkie!

And you're absolutely right, those things can add up to much more.  IK.  I use to try to 'mix' so IK how much those things can cost.

About Being _"Busted"_ It's all Good Though.  We Know You.:eye:  We (I) Already Peeped that.

Junkie Know Junkie   And that, You can Best Believe!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> It's only 9:05 pm ..........................


 
And I'm Sleepy


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You Been Busted the Moment You Entered this Thread more than Twice!We was just listening to you 'talk' (about not being a PJ)  But you 'Conveniently' Left Out you's an Oil/Mixing Junkie!
> 
> And you're absolutely right, those things can add up to much more.  IK.  I use to try to 'mix' so IK how much those things can cost.
> 
> About Being _"Busted"_ It's all Good Though.  We Know You.:eye:  We (I) Already Peeped that.
> 
> Junkie Know Junkie   And that, You can Best Believe!



LAWD @ T callin' folx out..."Oil Junkie"...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have Plenty of Honey & Oil.
> 
> Hey: What did you think about us saying you may need to Clarify due to your inability today to absorb moisture and your overall feeling of yuck? You use an awfully lot of daily styling aids. Do you think some of it could be 'build-up?'
> 
> How often do you clarify?


 that may be it. i dont really know though. maybe im just comparing the feel of twists to braids which are 2 different feelings since braids overall feel harder. but i may clarify this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> *LAWD @ T callin' folx out..."Oil Junkie"*...


 
Girl, She An Oil/Mixin' Junkie!  Now Americka Come On -- You Mix.... So, You Know How much that Stuff Can Cost????? If you buy your base, Lanolins, etc..whatever you're using to make your bases.....Any Oil and Essential Oils alike Cost $ !

And the Good LAWD Know Butta' Ain't Cheap.  I got the Bills from Texas Natural Supply to Prove That!

I would 'fare to say' if I were to make my own 'Poos, Conditioners, Oils, Face/Bath/Body Products.........I'd be spending alot of Cash.  Perhaps more than buying products outright.

An Oil Mixing Junkie.  I said it!


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, She An Oil/Mixin' Junkie!  Now Americka Come On -- You Mix.... So, You Know How much that Stuff Can Cost????? If you buy your base, Lanolins, etc..whatever you're using to make your bases.....Any Oil and Essential Oils alike Cost $ !
> 
> And the Good LAWD Know Butta' Ain't Cheap.  I got the Bills from Texas Natural Supply to Prove That!
> 
> I would 'fare to say' if I were to make my own 'Poos, Conditioners, Oils, Face/Bath/Body Products.........I'd be spending alot of Cash.  Perhaps more than buying products outright.
> 
> An Oil Mixing Junkie.  I said it!


LOL @ Oil Mixing Junkie 

Seriously I almost turned into one but could not do it at all which I think is why I am drawn to this thread. I found it so overwhelming and I absolutely hate having a stash and gave so much stuff away.

The fact that I have 6 bottles of AO WC conditioners really disturbs me even though they are my staples. That is another reason why I want the AO WC to launch in the UK as then I would only get a couple of bottles at a time.

I'm off to bed now but I will PM you another time  I need advise from the master


----------



## La Colocha

You ladies have an hour left in the east right? Its 9:12 here, in the midwest woot woot.


----------



## chebaby

are we all in the other thread? where yall at?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> *are we all in the other thread?* where yall at?


 
 yep


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You ladies have an hour left in the east right? Its 9:12 here, in the midwest woot woot.


 
Currently 10:18 p.m.!  And I am sleepy.  Maybe I need to eat something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> are we all in the other thread? where yall at?


 


La Colocha said:


> yep


 
That was a HOTMESS to the 10th power!


----------



## chebaby

i feel bad for hererplexed. am i the only one? she has a need to please people it seems


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i feel bad for hererplexed. *am i the only one?* she has a need to please people it seems


 
 .Yep


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> .Yep


 you so wrong La.


----------



## La Colocha

Yay 15 minutesIm excited for nothing ROLL CALL where yall at? T better come back i see she logged off. shay, chebaby, americka,brownie,redcouverte,charz, aggie, inicola, who'd i forget t. WHERE YALL AT?????????????????


----------



## chebaby

dang La you called out errbody lmao.
im here and there


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> dang La you called out errbody lmao.
> im here and there


 
I just don't want yall to miss the sales, while other folks in there, creep on and get your productsLmao.


----------



## chebaby

oh is that why youre counting down lmao? i thought you were just happy thanksgiving was almost over you know i can be slow sometimes.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> oh is that why youre counting down lmao? i thought you were just happy thanksgiving was almost over you know i can be slow sometimes.


 
Is it almost midnight there? Yall got ladies from 3 or 4 other sites to contend with get on it. 8 minutes.


----------



## chebaby

hahahaha we got an hour left. but im not getting anything so im good. i'll look and wish, but never click the mouse.


----------



## BeetleBug

Darcy's Botanicals is currently adding the new products to her main site. They look interesting.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> hahahaha we got an hour left. but im not getting anything so im good. i'll look and wish, but never click the mouse.


 
Isn't it eastern standard time? Its almost 10 here, im 2 hours behind?



BeetleBug said:


> Darcy's Botanicals is currently adding the new products to her main site. They look interesting.


 
Thanks beetle, don't forget about the sales.


----------



## BeetleBug

La Colocha said:


> Isn't it eastern standard time? Its almost 10 here, im 2 hours behind?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks beetle, don't forget about the sales.



Trust me, I won't. I'm set for the midnight sales and I have to set my alarm for the Qhemet's sale.


----------



## chebaby

off to look at the darcys site.


----------



## BeetleBug

What does ylang ylang smells like b/c Darcy's new twisting cream's scent is ylang ylang and lemon?


----------



## chebaby

ok the new avocado and honey cream sounds good. by how come there isnt any honey in the ingredient list?


----------



## La Colocha

BeetleBug said:


> What does ylang ylang smells like b/c Darcy's new twisting cream's scent is ylang ylang and lemon?


 
Ylang Ylang smells like a sweet flower, i have the essential oil. I saw that twisting cream and she makes it without glycerin too.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ok the new avocado and honey cream sounds good. by how come there isnt any honey in the ingredient list?


 
Maybe it smells sweet?


----------



## BeetleBug

chebaby said:


> ok the new avocado and honey cream sounds good. by how come there isnt any honey in the ingredient list?



I see honey in the ingredient list. It's listed under the one w/ no picture.

eta: She just deleted that one. Her ingredients are wrong for the avocado and honey. Maybe she will see that and fix it.


----------



## chebaby

oh ok lol. it does look good.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> oh ok lol. it does look good.


 
See che, i should have went to bed because now i want that cream, scalp butter and the peach oil for my body. I don't need it. what am i supposed to do.


----------



## BeetleBug

La Colocha said:


> *Ylang Ylang smells like a sweet flower*, i have the essential oil. I saw that twisting cream and she makes it without glycerin too.



Sounds yummy , I will probably order the one w/o gylcerin.


----------



## chebaby

see La,  i didnt even look at the scalp butter. forgot all about it. now i gott go back because of you.


----------



## La Colocha

Is here etsy store still open? Because that site won't let me login and i already have an etsy log in.


----------



## chebaby

i just typed darcys botanicals in google and clicked on the first one that popped up. dont know if shes still on etsy.


----------



## Shay72

BeetleBug said:


> Darcy's Botanicals is currently adding the new products to her main site. They look interesting.


 
Thank you, thank you, and thank you . I gotta go & finish making my list.  I've been reading blogs and updating my favorites list.


----------



## BeetleBug

Her site let me order early. I ordered the Peach Oil and the Avocado & Wild Plum Twisting Cream.  Yay


----------



## BeetleBug

La Colocha said:


> Is here etsy store still open? Because that site won't let me login and i already have an etsy log in.





chebaby said:


> i just typed darcys botanicals in google and clicked on the first one that popped up. dont know if shes still on etsy.



I think she closed her etsy shop till midnight. I think you can sign up for an email update when she reopens.


----------



## Shay72

BeetleBug said:


> Her site let me order early. I ordered the Peach Oil and the Avocado & Wild Plum Twisting Cream. Yay


 
I'm on it !

LC here is the etsy site but there is nothing there right now:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/darcysbotanicals


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I'm on it !
> 
> LC here is the etsy site but there is nothing there right now:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/darcysbotanicals


 
Thank you , i created an account on the other site and it won't let me log in.


----------



## Shay72

Darcy's done ! I got a daily leave in, transitioning creme, avocado & honey, and avocado & wild plum twisting creams.  I'll be back....


----------



## BeetleBug

I just finished ordering my Hairveda stuff. I got 2 cocosta oils and a mango chutney butter creme. Now the only thing left is Qhemet's products.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Darcy's done ! I got a daily leave in, transitioning creme, avocado & honey, and avocado & wild plum twisting creams. I'll be back....


 
How are yall getting stuff and i can't log in?


----------



## BeetleBug

La Colocha said:


> How are yall getting stuff and i can't log in?



Which site are you on? Etsy or her main page?


----------



## Shay72

LC go to www.darcysbotanicals.com.  Shoot I couldn't remember my log in or password for her site so I checked out as a guest.

Just finished with my Hairveda order !


----------



## BeetleBug

Shay72 said:


> LC go to www.darcysbotanicals.com.  Shoot I couldn't remember my log in or password for her site so I checked out as a guest.
> 
> J*ust finished with my Hairveda order *!



What did you order?


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> LC go to www.darcysbotanicals.com. Shoot I couldn't remember my log in or password for her site so I checked out as a guest.
> 
> Just finished with my Hairveda order !


 
I went there shay, i can't even add nothing to my cart


----------



## Shay72

BeetleBug said:


> What did you order?


 
A ton 

Sitrinillah--10 lb pail
2 buttercremes--madagscar vanilla, mango chutney
2 amala cream rinses
4 hydrasilica
4 acv rinses

now remember I am doing a 6 month stock up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> A ton
> 
> Sitrinillah--10 lb pail
> 2 buttercremes--madagscar vanilla, mango chutney
> 2 amala cream rinses
> 4 hydrasilica
> 4 acv rinses
> 
> now remember I am doing a 6 month stock up


 
Hairveda Just Got: SHAY'D!


----------



## BeetleBug

Shay72 said:


> A ton
> 
> Sitrinillah--10 lb pail
> 2 buttercremes--madagscar vanilla, mango chutney
> 2 amala cream rinses
> 4 hydrasilica
> 4 acv rinses
> 
> now remember I am doing a 6 month stock up



I ain't mad at you. Good haul


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I went there shay, i can't even add nothing to my cart


 
Click on the pictures of what you want, that will take you to the item page, then you can add it to your cart.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hairveda Just Got: SHAY'D!


 
Did you get your stuff?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MAN! I Just Discovered by reading the Site Again, Afroveda Starts *Central Time*!  

That Means Another Hour and I am soooooooo Tired.

I had to go lay down for a quick second.  But Got My Hairveda Skrait.  

So Glad I came back in here a little early. (YAY!)

I hope I can stay up one more hour.


----------



## La Colocha

I tried everything and it still won't let me add anything.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I tried everything and it still won't let me add anything.


 
You didn't log in did you? Seriously someone is trying to tell you something because I just went to test it out and added something to my cart.  I'm gonna go & take it out but I just tested it and it let me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Man!  Crap!erplexed  I need to Splash Some Watta' On My Face!  

I cannot believe I have to stay up another hour!


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> You didn't log in did you? Seriously someone is trying to tell you something because I just went to test it out and added something to my cart. I'm gonna go & take it out but I just tested it and it let me.


 
Yeah girl because i know how to work a siteI can't log in or even put nothing in the cart. The etsy store is open but the new products aren't listed.


----------



## Shay72

Try it without trying to log in.  People still complaining about the Hairveda sale.  Maybe I will get my stuff in a decent time fram then.


----------



## redecouvert

please ladies don't order everything from darcy's botanicals 
I am on the etsy shop and as soon as I add something in my cart, something else disappear...lol
so what is everyone getting?
I am very proud of myself..I was about to order 2 hairveda cocasta then decided to pass when I remembered that I have 2 lavender JBCo on the way

edit: I'll just place an order from her main website
half of the items in my cart have disappeared...


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Try it without trying to log in. People still complaining about the Hairveda sale. Maybe I will get my stuff in a decent time fram then.


 
Girl i tried everything, she is slowly loading the stuff on etsy at the discounted price, by the time she gets it up there it will be sold out. Lmao


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yay 15 minutesIm excited for nothing *ROLL CALL where yall at? T better come back i see she logged off.* shay, chebaby, americka,brownie,redcouverte,charz, aggie, inicola, who'd i forget t. WHERE YALL AT?????????????????


 
Girl, My Eyeballs were ready to Fall Out!  I had to lay down for a second.  

That's what I get for being up at the Crack of Dawn this a.m. 

_*35 minutes and counting..........*_


----------



## La Colocha

redecouverte said:


> please ladies don't order everything from darcy's botanicals
> I am on the etsy shop and as soon as I add something in my cart, something else disappear...lol
> so what is everyone getting?
> I am very proud of myself..I was about to order 2 hairveda cocasta then decided to pass when I remembered that I have 2 lavender JBCo on the way


 
red im right there on etsy with you. I can't get on the regular site for some odd reason.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouverte said:


> please ladies don't order everything from darcy's botanicals
> I am on the etsy shop and as soon as I add something in my cart, something else disappear...lol
> so what is everyone getting?
> *I am very proud of myself..I was about to order 2 hairveda cocasta then decided to pass when I remembered that I have 2 lavender JBCo on the way*


 
RedC:  I am Really Proud of You too.  That was Smart Shopping.


----------



## Americka

redecouverte said:


> please ladies don't order everything from darcy's botanicals
> I am on the etsy shop and as soon as I add something in my cart, something else disappear...lol
> so what is everyone getting?
> I am very proud of myself..I was about to order 2 hairveda cocasta then decided to pass when I remembered that I have 2 lavender JBCo on the way
> 
> edit: I'll just place an order from her main website
> half of the items in my cart have disappeared...



Lavender JBCO? Oh my... I must know more...


----------



## La Colocha

Red the twisting creams are up on etsy now, waiting on the scalp butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> Lavender JBCO? Oh my... I must know more...


 
It's their New Scent.  Look at Crown Essentials.com OR SAMS.  They both Have it Listed.  

Not Sure about BofNY?  You could look there too.

I didn't order the Lavendar tho'.  La has it and she likes it.  

She said the Lavendar scent is 'faint' and no smokey smell.

I ordered good ol' smokey.


----------



## Shay72

I didn't get the scalp butter from Darcy's because I don't like anything mint.  Thank goodness I figured out the Love Conditioner from Sweet Nature is peppermint.

Okay ya'll people always say I be defending Hairveda like I know BJ  but I had to say something in that Black Friday Deals thread .


----------



## BeetleBug

Darcy's just added a new conditioner:  Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Conditioner. I'm pissed that I ordered so soon.

eta: nvm, i don't need it b/c it has protein in it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Okay ya'll people always say I be defending Hairveda like I know BJ  but I had to say something in that Black Friday Deals thread* .


 
ooooooooo Lemme Go Look


----------



## Shay72

BeetleBug said:


> Darcy's just added a new conditioner: Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Conditioner. I'm pissed that I ordered so soon.


 
Dayum!!! She all slow.  See I knew she was coming with a conditioner.  I'm bout to go order it and put a note in for the seller to combine my stuff. IDK...maybe I need to stop.


----------



## Brownie518

I only got some CoCasta and buttercreams from Hairveda. That's it. I also got 3 things from Njoi. So far, not too bad.

Oh, from Shescentit, I got:
Green Tea & Hibiscus 16 oz
Avocado conditioner
Honey Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So Far Today:

Crown Essential JBCO
SheScentIt Moisture Mist, Banana Brulee
Hairveda Sitrinillah, Almond Glaze and Cocosta*for a friend*


----------



## Shay72

I will be reporting all my purchases in my blog .


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Dayum!!! She all slow. See I knew she was coming with a conditioner. I'm bout to go order it and put a note in for the seller to combine my stuff. IDK...maybe I need to stop.


 
Slow as hell , she should have done that an hour ago. I left the scalp butter because i wasn't going to sit here and wait all night. I got the peach oil and the glycerin free twisting butter. Messin around on here, i should have took my tail to sleep, knowing i don't need nuthin.


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> Okay ya'll people always say I be defending Hairveda like I know BJ  but I had to say something in that Black Friday Deals thread .


 
Yes I'm quoting myself.  I didn't mean ya'll specifically but others on this site have said that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

_*Crickets Chirpping Loudly* *Coyotes Yelping Frantically in the Wind* *There is a Errie Hush over the Use 1 Buy 1 Plains* 
You can hear your own Heartbeating* In a Hursh of Silence that can be Felt for Miles _

WHERE DA' DEBIL IS LA COLOCHA??????????????????????????????????


----------



## redecouvert

for some reason the code "thanks"on her website doesn't work for me..
instead of bugging her again (After all, I already sent her 2 msgs), I'll just go back to etsy and wait patiently


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> _*Crickets Chirpping Loudly* *Coyotes Yelping Frantically in the Wind* *There is a Errie Hush over the Use 1 Buy 1 Plains* _
> _You can hear your own Heartbeating* In a Hursh of Silence that can be Felt for Miles _
> 
> WHERE DA' DEBIL IS LA COLOCHA??????????????????????????????????


 
Girl you half sleep? I been on here this whole time.


----------



## La Colocha

redecouverte said:


> for some reason the code "thanks"on her website doesn't work for me..
> instead of bugging her again (After all, I already sent her 2 msgs), I'll just go back to etsy and wait patiently


 
Red she is slowly putting stuff up on etsy but its already discounted, just stick the stuff that is already up in your cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl you half sleep? I been on here this whole time.


 
I either thought you went to Bed or was Out there Doing something you shouldn't be doin' i.e.Ordering Stuff 

It was too quiet and you disappeared...............


----------



## La Colocha

Afroveda sale is up next its midnight in the midwest woot woot. Im getting sleepy don't mind me.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I either thought you went to Bed or was Out there Doing something you shouldn't be doin' i.e.*Ordering Stuff*
> 
> It was too quiet and you disappeared...............


 

 Well


----------



## Shay72

I heard that people are having problems with the thanks code.  I'm fighting with myself over this pumpkin seed condish.  I'm a mess .....

T are you drinking?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I heard that people are having problems with the thanks code. I'm fighting with myself over this pumpkin seed condish. I'm a mess .....
> 
> T are you drinking?


 
Naw Girl, I am tired!  And it 'appears' what I want from Afroveda is not on Sale


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Naw Girl, I am tired! And it 'appears' what I want from Afroveda is not on Sale


 
They don't add the discount until you put in your cart I believe.  I did hear the oils are not on sale.  Check in the BF sales thread.  They were talking about it.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I heard that people are having problems with the thanks code.  I'm fighting with myself over this pumpkin seed condish.  I'm a mess .....
> 
> *T are you drinking?*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> They don't add the discount until you put in your cart I believe. I did hear the oils are not on sale. Check in the BF sales thread. They were talking about it.


 
I coulda' went to sleep.erplexed


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

...I'm running around in e-circles, ya'll...I don't know where to start, and my heart can't take all this excitement.


----------



## chebaby

_ok runs back in. im here im here. my girl (yea im claiming) told yall to suck it. so now im back. what yall get?_


----------



## Shay72

I sent an e-mail about that Pumkin Seed conditioner.


----------



## La Colocha

Chaosbutterfly said:


> ...I'm running around in e-circles, ya'll...I don't know where to start, and my heart can't take all this excitement.


 
Girl you should have been made your list, instead of up in that thread lol. I don't know what to tell you, go in the sales thread and see which companies you want to buy from and make a quick list. That way you won't be so overwhelmed.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I coulda' went to sleep.erplexed


 
What you wanted wasn't on sale.


----------



## maysay

I'm not buying anything but I'm living vicariously through y'all...this is so much fun .


----------



## redecouvert

I had a list but now...I am not following it anymore..
ok I decided that Oyin will have to wait..after all, they always make the 10% discount code.so right now, I am just sticking with the etsy shops...
darcy's botanicals, christine gant (just 2 items..actually i'll take off one of them so just the herbal olive oil) and 3 or 5 coconut confidence from peaceloveandsunshine...I'll be giving away 1 to my 2 sisters...so I am debating whether i should get 1 for me and 2 for the sisters..or the way around..aargh...
I can't even write my paper anymore..lol


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

La Colocha said:


> Girl you should have been made your list, instead of up in that thread lol. I don't know what to tell you, go in the sales thread and see which companies you want to buy from and make a quick list. That way you won't be so overwhelmed.



  
You're right...I was having too much fun.

I looked in the thread, but the stuff that I really wanted (KBB) aren't enough on sale for me to buy.
And I'm probably going to try some Oyin Juices and Berries.

But I can't lie, I want to buy more.


----------



## redecouvert

alright, i am getting only darcy's and going to bed....this has been an emotional experience..lol but I am proud of myself..I didn't give into other temptations


----------



## La Colocha

Chaosbutterfly said:


> You're right...I was having too much fun.
> 
> I looked in the thread, but the stuff that I really wanted (KBB) aren't enough on sale for me to buy.
> And I'm probably going to try some Oyin Juices and Berries.
> 
> But I can't lie, I want to buy more.


 
I understand, i wasn't going to get anything, then ended up with 2 things from darcy's. If you up check kbb in the morning. Im not 100% sure but she might change the sale. I know she does it every tuesday and friday so keep a look out.



redecouverte said:


> alright, i am getting only darcy's and going to bed....*this has been an emotional experience*..lol but I am proud of myself..I didn't give into other temptations


 
I know red darcy wore me out.Ill be heading to be soon myself.


----------



## chebaby

im so tempted to get darcys.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> im so tempted to get darcys.


 
By time you decide che it will be gone. I thought you already got some. I don't know why im still up.


----------



## redecouvert

alright..i am going to bed..i ended up getting more coconut confidence from peace,love and sunshine. the deal was too sweet...phew...
@Lacolocha: I just saw your new thread what did you get for black friday..I was like..ahem..lemme stay out and be in denial until I start seeing packages coming in..

I was good though..


----------



## La Colocha

redecouverte said:


> alright..i am going to bed..i ended up getting more coconut confidence from peace,love and sunshine. the deal was too sweet...phew...
> @Lacolocha: I just saw your new thread what did you get for black friday..I was like..ahem..lemme stay out and be in denial until I start seeing packages coming in..
> 
> I was good though..


 
Your were good, im wide awake now. I was getting so frustrated trying to get the few things that i got, then i was excited with everyone else. Its been a long night.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Shay72 said:


> A ton
> 
> Sitrinillah--10 lb pail
> 2 buttercremes--madagscar vanilla, mango chutney
> 2 amala cream rinses
> 4 hydrasilica
> 4 acv rinses
> 
> now remember I am doing a 6 month stock up


 
Hairveda definitely got "shay'd" now about these amala cream rinse.. I was gonna get that but I rarely use poo...and when I do... it's got to be BKT safe.. plus even though a lot of natural poo don't use SLS... they use another salt derivative and that will strip the luxury from my hair...



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hairveda Just Got: SHAY'D!


 
Them Chays... lol.. (Che and Shay)... I'm pronouncing Che.. Shay in my head... could sound like "she"...



redecouverte said:


> I had a list but now...I am not following it anymore..
> ok I decided that Oyin will have to wait..after all, they always make the 10% discount code.so right now, I am just sticking with the etsy shops...
> darcy's botanicals, christine gant (just 2 items..actually i'll take off one of them so just the herbal olive oil) and 3 or 5 coconut confidence from peaceloveandsunshine...I'll be giving away 1 to my 2 sisters...so I am debating whether i should get 1 for me and 2 for the sisters..or the way around..aargh...
> I can't even write my paper anymore..lol


 
I am so glad I been out of college and grad school for years and I didn't know this site then... I woulda straight flunked out. Because this is right around CRUNCH time and you up in here trying to get some products.... for shame! 

So what's up on this coconut confidence...? I can do 4.25.. is it good??? Is it a musthave? I would like it for my body... I'm not into all those butters and OYLES like the rest of the PJ patrol. I wear my hurr down most of the time... but if it is good for the body I will get it. 





redecouverte said:


> alright..i am going to bed..i ended up getting more coconut confidence from peace,love and sunshine. the deal was too sweet...phew...
> @Lacolocha: I just saw your new thread what did you get for black friday..I was like..ahem..lemme stay out and be in denial until I start seeing packages coming in..
> 
> I was good though..


 

No you weren't! But you're among the worst of the worst so in comparison... 

So what's up on beemine?  I thought they were just the stinky sulphur hair growth people... is that the one that sparkling flame owns? She been banned so long that I don't even remember....

Wake up! 2nd shift is in... I am sleepy now ... y'all remember I been out all night...


----------



## Charz

Placed my Qhemet Order!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Placed my Qhemet Order!


 
Me Too!  Did Not have to do the 'dreaded' Tar'Get Stand in Line Thing, so I'm good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll Junkies were Up All Night Long! 

I Don't Know How Ya' Do It?  

I Could 'Barely' Hold On till 1 a.m.  

But I managed.  I was slightly disappointed with My Afroveda Order, but I guess I didn't need much, so it's good.


----------



## Charz

I ordered from 

Qhemet
JC
HV


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Junkies were Up All Night Long!
> 
> I Don't Know How Ya' Do It?
> 
> I Could 'Barely' Hold On till 1 a.m.
> 
> But I managed.  I was slightly disappointed with My Afroveda Order, but I guess I didn't need much, so it's good.



Why are you disappointed?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Placed my Qhemet Order!


 


Charzboss said:


> *Why are you disappointed?*


 
For some reason, It kept saying the Ashlii Amla wasn't available to order even though it had it at 25% off, as well as the Conditioner Sampler (I wanted).  I started to get some other stuff, but decided against it.

I may go back in and look again. 

Well, I just looked again, and it's saying: it is not available to order.


----------



## Shay72

Put my Qhemet order in.  I was being all dangerous about it too bc I didn't set my alarm.  I'm usually up between 5am-6am everyday without an alarm.  It was 7:30am this morning.  Still good enough.  I still need to make two more orders today.  One for my JBCO and the other for my powders.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Put my Qhemet order in.* I was being all dangerous about it too bc I didn't set my alarm. I'm usually up between 5am-6am everyday without an alarm. It was 7:30am this morning. Still good enough. *I still need to make two more orders today*. One for my JBCO and the other for my powders.


 
I think we all did pretty good last night & this a.m.  I am pleased with what I got.

Thanks again for the Jessicurl Tip.  I really think I am going to like it a Lot.

Have you tried that Shea One that's a moisturizer? Sounds like it's a Daily Moisturizer?  

I was tempted to get it, but didn't really hear you (or anyone else) say anything about it.erplexed


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think we all did pretty good last night & this a.m. I am pleased with what I got.
> 
> Thanks again for the Jessicurl Tip. I really think I am going to like it a Lot.
> 
> Have you tried that Shea One that's a moisturizer? Sounds like it's a Daily Moisturizer?
> 
> I was tempted to get it, but didn't really hear you (or anyone else) say anything about it.erplexed


 
Are you talking about Too Shea? It is a lighter version of the WDT.  It supposed to be for fine & medium strand ladies and WDT is for thicker hair.  I think maybe Che used the Too Shea and Eisani too.


----------



## Charz

Where is the cheapest place to get Jessi Curl?


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> Where is the cheapest place to get Jessi Curl?


 
Maybe Curlmart because they have a sale going on right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Are you talking about Too Shea? *It is a lighter version of the WDT. *It supposed to be for fine & medium strand ladies* and WDT is for thicker hair. I think maybe Che used the Too Shea and Eisani too.


 
Yep.  Thanks.  Glad I didn't Get it!  I thought it was a product that was 'wearable' (leave-in) like a creamy/buttery daily moisturizer.  Thanks Shay.

I   ended up getting 2 of the Island Fantasy and 1 Citrus Lavendar of the WDT.  _*These were purchases B4 BF*_


----------



## Shay72

I ended up ordering my JBCO from the same site as LC (www.jamaicanblackcastoroil.com) because I refuse to pay $10 for Crown Essentials to ship that stuff down the street.  Seriously.... Besides when I restock from HoneyFig that's the vendor anyway.


----------



## Shay72

Oops Char, figured out the Curlmart 30% off is on specific products not including Jessicurl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Where is the cheapest place to get Jessi Curl?


 


Shay72 said:


> Maybe Curlmart because they have a sale going on right?


 
Yep.  I Got Mine from Curlmart.  

Type in: REORDER in the Coupon Code and see if it gives you 15%.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep.  I Got Mine from Curlmart.
> 
> Type in: REORDER in the Coupon Code and see if it gives you 15%.




Hee Hee thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Hee Hee thanks!


 
IK I'm gonna love it.  The Smell(s)! the Consistency! my my my 

It's gonna be Wonderful  I Can't Wait to Steam w/It 

It has "All the Makings of a PERFECT Deep Conditioning Treatment"

Hurry up and get it so you can do a review.


----------



## mkd

Ok, I had a ton of catching up to do! 

Fab, your hair is pretty. 

So far, I ordered from afroveda and I will be ordering from Jasmine's in a little bit.


----------



## La Colocha

I got up to see what everyone was doing. Im still wore out. ill be heading back to bed soon. Last night or should i say a few hours agoi moisturized with jcns and tw mix. Today is wash day so when i decide to fully rise i will be prepooing with the rest of the mbc i didn't use up wendsday and jbco. Im going to clarify this time around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I got up to see what everyone was doing. Im still wore out. ill be heading back to bed soon. Last night or should i say a few hours agoi moisturized with jcns and tw mix. Today is wash day so when i decide to fully rise i will be prepooing with the rest of the mbc i didn't use up wendsday and jbco. Im going to clarify this time around.*


 
Yeah, Girl I made it!  It snowed here last night But it is just on the grassy areas (now).  

It's suppose to be 50 Saturday & near 60 Sunday

I should lie back down, but I am getting my Carpet Cleaned this afternoon and need to 'prepare' for the C-Cleaners.

My Plan is to clarify next week.  This a.m. I just did my MT Mix (it's the Remix) and a little JBCO.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, Girl I made it! It snowed her last night But it is just on the grassy areas (now).
> 
> It's suppose to be 50 Saturday & near 60 Sunday
> 
> I should lie back down, but I am getting my Carpet Cleaned this afternoon and need to 'prepare' for the C-Cleaners.
> 
> My Plan is to clarify next week. This a.m. I just did my MT Mix (it's the Remix) and a little JBCO.


 
It was supposed to snow but it just got really cold. I call i mild winter because usually it snows by thanksgiving. That is good for my hair, hopefully it won't get that cold this year. You could set your alarm and lay back down.


----------



## Aggie

My membership on LHCF is up either today or tomorrow ladies and I will not be renewing it for a while, maybe never. I have had a wonderful time with you ladies in this challenge but I think I need a break right about now. I may decide to come back next year.


----------



## La Colocha

Aggie said:


> My membership on LHCF is up either today or tomorrow ladies and I will not be renewing it for a while, maybe never. I have had a wonderful time with you ladies in this challenge but I think I need a break right about now. I may decide to come back next year.


 
Im sorry to hear that aggie, i hate you see you go. Ill keep you in my prayers in on my mind. Take care of yourself..


----------



## Charz

Aggie said:


> My membership on LHCF is up either today or tomorrow ladies and I will not be renewing it for a while, maybe never. I have had a wonderful time with you ladies in this challenge but I think I need a break right about now. I may decide to come back next year.



Don't go!! We will miss you!


----------



## Charz

I just measured and my crown is 10 inches, my back is 8 inches and my front is 8.5 inches!

Woot! I was 2 inches in the crown and front and .25 inches in the back last year in Nov!!!

APL 2010!!!!


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> I just measured and my crown is 10 inches, my back is 8 inches and my front is 8.5 inches!
> 
> Woot! I was 2 inches in the crown and front and .25 inches in the back last year in Nov!!!
> 
> APL 2010!!!!


 
Great job, Char!

Aggie you will be missed.  You helped me during DDC challenge by telling me I needed to alternate dc's.  I was only using moisturizing ones.  Thanks to you I still have hair on my head .  You've always been helpful with ayurveda too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> My membership on LHCF is up either today or tomorrow ladies and *I will not be renewing it for a while, maybe never.* I have had a wonderful time with you ladies in this challenge but I think I need a break right about now.* I may decide to come back next year.*


 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  ! ! ! ! ! ! ! We Can't Let You Go!

Your Presence will Surely Be Deeply Missed (in more ways than you could possibly know).  You are a Great Source of Optimism, Professionalism, Kindness & Inspiration.

We need to keep up with What you're doing.  And you need to keep up with us.

Aren't You Curious if I'll eva' grow some Hair?

*okay....i'm not going to make it about me*  I'll miss you dear Friend.

Please keep us posted on your decision.


----------



## mkd

Sitrinilla is calling my name...really loud.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Sitrinilla is calling my name...really loud.


 
Have you tried it before? Its a good dc.


----------



## Shay72

mkd said:


> Sitrinilla is calling my name...really loud.


 
I loooooooooooove this dc ....everyone knows this but mkd 16oz for $10 it is worth giving a try.


----------



## Shay72

I've already got a shipping notice from the JBCO people.  I still need to order my powders. I'm just being lazy right now .


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I've already got a shipping notice from the JBCO people. I still need to order my powders. I'm just being lazy right now .


 
Im glad that i decided to step out on a limb and order from them. Shipping is quick, that will be my go to for jbco.


----------



## La Colocha

Adding new things to the rotation kind of sucks because something has to go. I do like the n&s now that i know how to use it. Im looking forward to trying the darcy's twisting cream. Thanks beetlebug for the heads up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Sitrinilla is calling my name...really loud.


 
Chile.........Then You Betta' Answer the Call


----------



## Charz

I'll pass on the curl mart! I'll use the Reorder promocode some other time.

I also for Black Friday got a bluetooth, talking on my blackberry is breaking me out on one side on my face .

I got a brow/wax kit and brush from Smashbox, also an angled eyeliner brush, I suck at using a regular one.

I think I did good.


----------



## Shay72

Finally ordered my powders.  I can't believe it...I'm not ordering hair products again till next June. I'm planning to do a accessories haul soon though. I will break it into two though--one for online retailers and one for on the ground stores .


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> I'll pass on the curl mart! *I'll use the Reorder promocode some other time.*
> 
> I also for Black Friday got a bluetooth, talking on my blackberry is breaking me out on one side on my face .
> 
> I got a brow/wax kit and brush from Smashbox, also an angled eyeliner brush, I suck at using a regular one.
> 
> I think I did good.


 
Remember it expires on dec.31st. Did you make it to the coach store? That was you wasn't it.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Finally ordered my powders. I can't believe it...*I'm not ordering hair products again till next June*. I'm planning to do a accessories haul soon though.


 
You doing june, i picked april because of the spring sales. April and black friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm Done.  Until Further Notice:dollar:


----------



## Charz

I only spent on ALL my BF purchases $253.14!!!

And Mr. David bought me an Ipod Touch 32G for Christmas! BF is the only sale the Apple does, so he took advantage of the sale!!

Holla!!


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Remember it expires on dec.31st. Did you make it to the coach store? That was you wasn't it.



Nah I decided to sleep in. I was feeling mighty lazy!


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> You doing june, i picked april because of the spring sales. April and black friday.


 
I wanted to do 6 months.  I think you were only doing 2x/year not mattering the amount of months in between, right?

Lamaraville just pointed out to me in one of these Black Friday threads that I would have saved $50 if I bought 10 sitrinillahs vs the pail.  At this point I'm like oh well...I was so focused on getting in there and knowing I didn't need anything off the list.


----------



## fattyfatfat

can you cancel the order, then purchase the 10 sitrinillahs? 





Shay72 said:


> I wanted to do 6 months. I think you were only doing 2x/year not mattering the amount of months in between, right?
> 
> *Lamaraville just pointed out to me in one of these Black Friday threads that I would have saved $50 if I bought 10 sitrinillahs vs the pail. At this point I'm like oh well...I was so focused on getting in there and knowing I didn't need anything off the list*.


----------



## fattyfatfat

was Coach having a BF sale?




La Colocha said:


> Remember it expires on dec.31st. Did you make it to the coach store? That was you wasn't it.


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> can you cancel the order, then purchase the 10 sitrinillahs?


 
I was going to suggest this, $50 is a nice savings.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Lamaraville just pointed out to me in one of these Black Friday threads that I would have saved $50 if I bought 10 sitrinillahs vs the pail. At this point I'm like oh well...I was so focused on getting in there and knowing I didn't need anything off the list.


 
Look at it this way:

More Financially conservative perhaps.erplexed  However, the 10lb Pail is more space efficient and more User Friendly.  

Dispensing & Disposing Product out of one source instead of 10 smaller recepticles.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm Done. Until Further Notice:dollar:


 
Done with what? Don't tell me your leaving too?


----------



## fattyfatfat

it sure is!!!!!




La Colocha said:


> I was going to suggest this, $50 is a nice savings.


----------



## Shay72

washnset said:


> can you cancel the order, then purchase the 10 sitrinillahs?


 
I'm not that worried about it actually.  Besides with everything coming it will be easier to store the pail than 10 sitrinillahs. I think it's a mindset thing too because I go through 16 oz fairly fast (2 to 2.5 uses most times)but my pail that I have now is lasting forever.  I've had it since this  February I think.


----------



## Shay72

Thanks, ladies.  As usual ya'll are always coming to the rescue.


----------



## La Colocha

Is anyone doing their hair today? I put my prepoo in and ill keep that in until tonight.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Miss Colocha! When you gonna start a no-buy challenge so I can join?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Shay72 said:


> Thanks, ladies.  As usual ya'll are always coming to the rescue.



I'm sorry. I didn't mean to make you second guess yourself about your purchase, I was trying to be helpful


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> Miss Colocha! When you gonna start a no-buy challenge so I can join?


 
I don't know lamara everytime i start one im always doing most of the posting. It starts out good but then falls off. I need motivation to stay on track. If i can get a few people who really want to commit to not buying products then ill start one.


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> I'm sorry. I didn't mean to make you second guess yourself about your purchase, I was trying to be helpful


 
Don't worry shay is a sweetheart. She knows.


----------



## mkd

i have never tried sintrinilla ladies.  I keep going to hairveda's website and looking.  I am probably going to go ahead and order it. 

I think I am going to wash my hair La.  I was going to use cassia, but I am starting to think it is making one patch of my hair very straight


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

La Colocha said:


> I don't know lamara everytime i start one im always doing most of the posting. It starts out good but then falls off. I need motivation to stay on track. If i can get a few people who really want to commit to not buying products then ill start one.



Well I will definitely participate. I need to start building up my savings again, and all this spending like I have no darn sense is not helping


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> *i have never tried sintrinilla ladies*. I keep going to hairveda's website and looking. I am probably going to go ahead and order it.
> 
> I think I am going to wash my hair La. *I was going to use cassia*, but I am starting to think it is making one patch of my hair very straight


 
Maybe you could order a jar since its on sale and a sample. You can try the sample first to see if you like it and if not you could sell the jar and get your money back. Is cassia for strength or color? And is is similar to henna?


----------



## mkd

It is similar to henna.  I use it for strength.  The left front of my hair has almost no curl any longer.  I don't like it


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> Well I will definitely participate. I need to start building up my savings again, and all this spending like I have no darn sense is not helping


 
Ill think about it. In the career forum they have a frugalista thread ( i think that's the name that has some great websites and tips. Take a look if you have time Im learning a few tips and tricks on saving, it is a good resource, im looking at it a little at a time so i can take notes.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> It is similar to henna. I use it for strength. The left front of my hair has almost no curl any longer. *I don't like it*


 
You should stop using it then. Do you have anything else to help you with strength?


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Is anyone doing their hair today? I put my prepoo in and ill keep that in until tonight.


Yep, started at 10am and been dragging it out since then  



lamaravilla said:


> Miss Colocha! When you gonna start a no-buy challenge so I can join?


 I would attempt to do it.  I started a no buy challenge on here before for 3 months and I had a good group that stuck with me the entire time.  



lamaravilla said:


> I'm sorry. I didn't mean to make you second guess yourself about your purchase, I was trying to be helpful


I know you were . No worries.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> You should stop using it then. Do you have anything else to help you with strength?


 
I think I am going to cut back on how often I use it.  I may try an amla paste to see if that adds curl back.  I do like the benefits.  And I have like  a kilo and a half left.  I could always sell it.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> *I would attempt to do it. I started a no buy challenge on here before for 3 months and I had a good group that stuck with me the entire time. *


 
Girl i guess no one likes me because the last one i did i had like 50 folks and people were dropping out like flies. 2 ladies finished the challenge and one of them was not me. I just gave up, it was sheryl and maracuja who hung in.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Girl i guess no one likes me because the last one i did i had like 50 folks and people were dropping out like flies. 2 ladies finished the challenge and one of them was not me. I just gave up, it was sheryl and maracuja who hung in.


 
So many people came up in that thread to tell me I was crazy & lost my mind.  It was Oct 08-Dec 08.  I gave 3 passes that they could use for sales or whatever they needed and it wasn't like 1 pass per sale.  It was like 1 pass and you could lose your mind that entire day. Also tools & accessories didn't count.


----------



## La Colocha

I gave passes for the holidays sales like mothers day, fathers day, ect. But it did not help.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Done with what? Don't tell me your leaving too?


 
Girl, You know I Ain't Gwan No Where. 

Why?  You Tryna' Get Rid of Me  Chile, I got a 2 yr Membership

No. I'm Done Shopping until Spring. 

Don't Play like you didn't see that Dollar Sign Twirling Round Aimlessly.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You know I Ain't Gwan No Where.
> 
> Why? You Tryna' Get Rid of Me Chile, I got a 2 yr Membership
> 
> No. I'm Done Shopping until Spring.
> 
> Don't Play like you didn't see that Dollar Sign Twirling Round Aimlessly.


 
No im not trying to get rid of you. Yeah we done ain't we?


----------



## Shay72

I was fighting the Afroveda urge but I'm good .  I wasn't supposed to buy any butters this time around and I did from Darcy's .  

I have 3 things I need to try before my orders start rolling in which have some new items also. I still need to try the Afroveda Prana Green Tea, Taliah W. PMB, and Giovanni's Magnetic Reconstructor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> So many people came up in that thread to tell me I was crazy & lost my mind.* It was Oct 08-Dec 08.* I gave 3 passes that they could use for sales or whatever they needed and it wasn't like 1 pass per sale. It was like 1 pass and you could lose your mind that entire day. Also tools & accessories didn't count.


 


La Colocha said:


> *Girl i guess no one likes me because the last one i did i had like 50 folks and people were dropping out like flies*. 2 ladies finished the challenge and one of them was not me. I just gave up, it was sheryl and maracuja who hung in.


 
Yeah, I'll do it? 

When.... January -- March


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies
i did a little shopping today some for hair some not lol. for hair i got sebastian wet, texturizer, and potion 7. i also got bain terra(or whatever) mud mask. all of these things were like $7 and under.
all the other things were pillows for my bed, sheets, jeans and crap like nail polish.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I was fighting the Afroveda urge but I'm good . *I wasn't supposed to buy any butters this time around and I did from Darcy's* .
> 
> I have 3 things I need to try before my orders start rolling in which have some new items also. I still need to try the Afroveda Prana Green Tea, Taliah W. PMB, and Giovanni's Magnetic Reconstructor.


 
I don't know what possessed me about darcy's but it could not be helped. I understand.

@Everyone do you ladies want a part 3, i was going to wait until jan but we are nearing 100 pages and i have my controls set to the most posts per page so its alot more than that. What do you all think, should i wait?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I don't know what possessed me about darcy's but it could not be helped. I understand.
> 
> *@Everyone do you ladies want a part 3,* i was going to wait until jan but we are nearing 100 pages and i have my controls set to the most posts per page so its alot more than that. What do you all think, should i wait?


 
Use 1 Buy 1 With a Twist of Something New?

Whatever you decide, I'm down with it.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Use 1 Buy 1 With a Twist of Something New?
> 
> Whatever you decide, I'm down with it.


 
Ok, i want some more input, its *our *thread, is it too long? Yall know we go hard and we go fast (that did not sound right at all) but you know what i mean.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Ok, i want some more input, its *our *thread, is it too long? Yall know we go hard and we go fast (that did not sound right at all) but you know what i mean.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


>


 
We've been together too long for me to be saying mine, all of you make it what it is and it has grown to be something else.


----------



## chebaby

im down for whatever twist yall want.


----------



## chebaby

tonight im gonna take these braids out and then i dont know what im gonna do after that. normally i would stick it in dookie braids until im ready to do it but tomorrow my family is celebrating thanksgiving so we have people coming over and i'll probably need to leave the house at least once. i might do a treatment tonight and rinse in the morning.


----------



## Shay72

LC--I say wait until Jan for the new thread.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> LC--I say wait until Jan for the new thread.


 
Oops. Ill have the other one deleted Your right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Ok, i want some more input, its *our *thread, is it too long? *Yall know we go hard and we go fast (that did not sound right at all) but you know what i mean.*


 
Ermmm....No....  It Didn't blondboob:blondboob Not At All.

That was Nasty.


----------



## Shay72

LC--I say its already there.  Just leave it.  Maybe in 2010 you can do quarterly threads?

ETA--NVM but I think the quarterly threads will help for 2010.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IA:  Wait Until January.  

But there has to be Sanctions, Penalities, Threats, Intimidations.......

The Twist I mean is:  The Twisting of the Arms jk.....

A New Focus in Addition to Using Up Stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> LC--I say its already there. Just leave it. Maybe in 2010 you can do quarterly threads?
> 
> ETA--NVM but I think the quarterly threads will help for 2010.


 
No that's ok i pm'd a mod to delete it, your right. We could do quarterly threads in 2010. I like that idea.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> IA: Wait Until January.
> 
> But there has to be Sanctions, Penalities, Threats, Intimidations.......
> 
> The Twist I mean is: The Twisting of the Arms jk.....
> 
> A New Focus in Addition to Using Up Stuff.


 
We'll stay in this one until then. Lamara is joining and i told her to post over here.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> IA: Wait Until January.
> 
> But there has to be Sanctions, Penalities, Threats, Intimidations.......
> 
> The Twist I mean is: The Twisting of the Arms jk.....
> 
> A New Focus in Addition to Using Up Stuff.


hahahahahaha T dont play.


----------



## Shay72

I just finished a YTC Mud Mask (only 4 more jars to go ) but I forgot to add some JBCO to it.  I will try to remember to seal with it.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I just finished a YTC Mud Mask (only 4 more jars to go ) but I forgot to add some JBCO to it. I will try to remember to seal with it.


 
Good job shay.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I just used a sample bottle of Afroveda Neem Silk Protein Conditioner. I have a TWA but I used the whole bottle in my head . I wish I wasn't so heavy handed...


----------



## La Colocha

Mbc is gone i dont remember if i mentioned that. I have 2-10 oz  bottles left and 2 liters. Im going to clarify with elucence, condition with komaza califa conditoner and dc with aowc mixed with jbco. Moisturize with tw mix, n&s and seal with jbco. Im doing chebaby braids again.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

My one goal while I'm a part of this challenge is to use up my Jessie Curl Weekly Deep Conditioning Treatment. I have a gallon bottle that I bought almost a year ago, and I used it all of 3 times....

I need to mix it with some oils though, it does nothing for my hair, deep conditioning my behind.


----------



## Shay72

lamaravilla said:


> I just used a sample bottle of Afroveda Neem Silk Protein Conditioner. I have a TWA but I used the whole bottle in my head . I wish I wasn't so heavy handed...


You sound like me.  I'm extremely heavy handed 



lamaravilla said:


> My one goal while I'm a part of this challenge is to use up my Jessie Curl Weekly Deep Conditioning Treatment. I have a gallon bottle that I bought almost a year ago, and I used it all of 3 times....
> 
> I need to mix it with some oils though, it does nothing for my hair, deep conditioning my behind.


 
It's funny that you say that. We're both lovers of Sitrinillah but I love this conditioner too.  I have a gallon on the way now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> *My one goal while I'm a part of this challenge is to use up* my Jessie Curl Weekly Deep Conditioning Treatment. *I have a gallon bottle that I bought almost a year ago, and I used it all of 3 times....*
> 
> I need to mix it with some oils though, it does nothing for my hair, deep conditioning my behind.


 
Welcome Lamara Enjoy the Challenge!  It's Good to Have You.

WOW!  I just bought WDT.  I hope I like it.  Will Use it Under my Heat Cap and/or Steamer.

btw: I'm Heavy Handed too, but, for some reason, it still takes me an Eternity to Use Up Stuff.


----------



## Shay72

Char still posting sales in the BF thread .  I'm trying to blame her but I just need to stay outta there .


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Char still posting sales in the BF thread . I'm trying to blame her but I just need to stay outta there .


 
Im not going in there at all.


----------



## Charz

Sorry if this is a repost but Donna Marie is having a BF sale too.

http://beautybydonnamarie.com/store/

20%

Code is DMBLACKFRIDAY


Holla!!!


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> My one goal while I'm a part of this challenge is to use up my Jessie Curl Weekly Deep Conditioning Treatment. I have a gallon bottle that I bought almost a year ago, and I used it all of 3 times....
> 
> I need to mix it with some oils though, it does nothing for my hair, deep conditioning my behind.


 
Welcome, im sorry because i know you from the other parts of the board i didn't even think about it. If you can place your gallon in the fridge, the gallons have a one year shelf life and it might go bad on you. Placing it in there will slow it down but if you smell anything off it might not be a good idea to use it. It should still be fine for now.


----------



## Charz

Shay72 said:


> Char still posting sales in the BF thread .  I'm trying to blame her but I just need to stay outta there .




Hey!!!!


----------



## Shay72

She came up in here ......! I wonder how much is shipping because I only want to try one product.  I could add it to my cart and see what happens.  I don't even know that it's worth it.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

La Colocha said:


> Welcome, im sorry because i know you from the other parts of the board i didn't even think about it. If you can place your gallon in the fridge, the gallons have a one year shelf life and it might go bad on you. Placing it in there will slow it down but if you smell anything off it might not be a good idea to use it. It should still be fine for now.



I just smelt it, It still smells like shea and citrus so it's ok. But I put it in my mini fridge just in case. Yea I have a mini fridge for my hair products... say something


----------



## Shay72

Char--I cleaned it up .

We must be posting too fast because I don't see the "thanks" button.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *She came up in here *......! I wonder how much is shipping because I only want to try one product. I could add it to my cart and see what happens. I don't even know that it's worth it.


 
Now, You Know You Can't Hide from a PUSHA!

They Know Your Weaknesses and They Know Where to Find You!:eye:


----------



## mkd

I think I may be finished trying twist outs.  They don't look good.  So I may just be washing and ponytailing for a while.  I am not sure if I am going to wash tonight, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> *Yea I have a mini fridge for my hair products... say something*


 
Uhhh...Ohh....okay.......

_*slowly & quietly backs out of post*_


----------



## fattyfatfat

Is there a code for Apala Beauty By Nature?

http://apalabeauty.com/default.aspx


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Shay72 said:


> She came up in here ......! I wonder how much is shipping because I only want to try one product.  I could add it to my cart and see what happens.  I don't even know that it's worth it.



I want to try that Curling Gelly, but I already have Kinky Curly, Hairveda's whipped gelly and Afrofevda's whipped gelly, so I'm going to hold off. There was a user who posted her results and I've been saying I want to use it though :scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I think I may be finished trying twist outs. They don't look good.* So I may just be washing and ponytailing for a while. I am not sure if I am going to wash tonight, maybe tomorrow.


 
Girl, All My "Styles" Look Like: Who Done It!


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, All My "Styles" Look Like: Who Done It!


 girl, I am glad its not just me, but I am feeling like skip all this effort for it to look like sheyat.  I might as well just pull it back into a ponytail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> I want to try that Curling Gelly, but I already have *Kinky Curly,* *Hairveda's whipped gelly* and *Afrofevda's whipped gelly*, so I'm going to hold off. There was a user who posted her results and I've been saying I want to use it though :scratchch


 
Uh.....I Don't Know You That Well Yet, But:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> girl, I am glad its not just me, but I am feeling like skip all this effort for it to *look like sheyat.* I might as well just pull it back into a ponytail.


 
On A Stick 

Girl, I wish I could make a Ponytail.  At Least You Have 'Options'  So.....Be Thankful.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh.....I Don't Know You That Well Yet, But:



I know *hangs head in shame*
I love getting packages, it's like Christmas everytime


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> Is there a code for Apala Beauty By Nature?
> 
> http://apalabeauty.com/default.aspx


 
Apala who?



IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh.....I Don't Know You That Well Yet, But:


 
She is a hair cuzzin you better give it to her like you do us. Lamara don't pay her no mind we call her mama t.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> girl, I am glad its not just me, but I am feeling like skip all this effort for it to look like *sheyat*. I might as well just pull it back into a ponytail.


 
Ha.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Apala who?


 
A few of us got free samples from them not too long ago.  Their prices are too steep for me. Shoot I still have to try that treatment.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> She came up in here ......! I wonder how much is shipping because I only want to try one product. I could add it to my cart and see what happens. *I don't even know that it's worth it*.


 
I never got interested, she changes products like you change your oil.This is the 3rd time ive see some different products on that site.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> A few of us got free samples from them not too long ago. Their prices are too steep for me. Shoot I still have to try that treatment.


 
Ok, you know im slow sometimes. I saw the thread in the vedor forum.


----------



## fattyfatfat

its a site where ayurvedic products are sold. I would like to buy a shampoo and a conditioner, but I dont want to spend $33 to do so (includes shipping). a discount code would be nice .




La Colocha said:


> Apala who?


----------



## mkd

I want something else from hairveda.  I don't want to pay $7 shipping for just one conditioner.  maybe I should order 2.  If I don't like it, I can sell it.  Thanks for the idea La! 

I also want some Darcy's but I haven't even been to the website today.  I was just reading your descriptions of the new products.  I am glad hairveda's sale said black friday and cyber monday so I have time to think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I want something else from hairveda. I don't want to pay $7 shipping for just one conditioner. maybe I should order 2. *If I don't like it, I can sell it.* Thanks for the idea La!


 
You'll Like it


----------



## La Colocha

Ok, ive made up my mind to use everything up that i have no matter what, wether its on my hair or on my body ( i love that about natural products) I will use it up. I need to take control, i do good, then i fall off a never ending cycle. I have a serious problem that has calmed a bit, but i want it under control and with these products being natural i have to use them up so they won't go bad.. I may not even need products come april, ill see when i get there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Random Thoughts:  I am really anxious to see how some of the incredibly wonderful products I ALREADY HAVE will really work on my Hair.  It seems I am always pverly consumed finding the next big Sale, the next Good Product, the next, the next, the next.

My Sincere Focus 'should' be to concentrate on the fabulous things I already have, use them, analyze and evaluate them and Focus on Getting Results From Them.

IK I've said this time & time again, but I am really ready to get serious about it and do it and stop messing around on this Never Ending Quest of Nothingness.erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

Im dcing right now with aowc and jbco. I was watching you tube videos and got inspired to mix some shea butter. So i took the funky sheaand mixed it up. It turned out good, i whipped it into a mousse consistancy and it soaks in the skin. I was going to add coconut oil to it but i was like i might want to use it on my hair.

I mixed
4oz shea butter
2oz avocado butter
2oz olive butter
1 Tbl of mixed oils(apricot,sweet almond,avocado).
1 Tbl jbco
2-3 drops vit e oil
4-5 drops of ylang ylang

And i mixed it with a hand mixer until i was tired of looking at it. Im getting better and im hoping that the oils won't seperate from it. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Shay72

That sounds good  LC!


----------



## chebaby

that sounds yummy La. i was watching youtube vids as well which gave me the bright idea to do a twist out tomorrow using qhemet heavy cream and maybe ill add some honey balm. i know im not gonna feel like braiding my hair or putting it in little twists so chunky twists for a twist out is the best i can do.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> That sounds good  LC!


 
Thank you, im going to post a picture. I was inspired by sunshine on youtube she makes the coconut confidence. I forgot her company but she was saying how she got started.


----------



## fattyfatfat

tomorrow Im going to wash, condition and deep condition my hair with My Honey Child products. Im excited to use them.


----------



## La Colocha

Here is a picture, i tried to cover the flash so you can get a good idea of the consistancy, i don't know how to turn it off. Its very light.


----------



## Aggie

La Colocha said:


> Im sorry to hear that aggie, i hate you see you go. Ill keep you in my prayers in on my mind. Take care of yourself..


 


Charzboss said:


> Don't go!! We will miss you!


 


Shay72 said:


> Great job, Char!
> 
> Aggie you will be missed. You helped me during DDC challenge by telling me I needed to alternate dc's. I was only using moisturizing ones. Thanks to you I still have hair on my head . You've always been helpful with ayurveda too.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  ! ! ! ! ! ! ! We Can't Let You Go!
> 
> Your Presence will Surely Be Deeply Missed (in more ways than you could possibly know). You are a Great Source of Optimism, Professionalism, Kindness & Inspiration.
> 
> We need to keep up with What you're doing. And you need to keep up with us.
> 
> Aren't You Curious if I'll eva' grow some Hair?
> 
> *okay....i'm not going to make it about me* I'll miss you dear Friend.
> 
> Please keep us posted on your decision.


 
Thanks so much ladies for all the love and support you gave me while I was here. I really  the ladies in this challenge. Please keep the comraderie going strong as always. I will miss you all. I may renew next year, but not quite certain as yet.

 

Aggie


----------



## La Colocha

Aggie said:


> Thanks so much ladies for all the love and support you gave me while I was here. I really  the ladies in this challenge. Please keep the comraderie going strong as always. I will miss you all. I may renew next year, but not quite certain as yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Aggie


 
You gotta do what you have to do, we will miss you too.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> that sounds yummy La. i was watching youtube vids as well which gave me the bright idea to do a twist out tomorrow using qhemet heavy cream and maybe ill add some honey balm. i know im not gonna feel like braiding my hair or putting it in little twists so chunky twists for a twist out is the best i can do.


 
You tube is addicting but it gives you some good ideas, I thought about you too. Are you going to do shea butter and coconut oil still for a month?



washnset said:


> tomorrow Im going to wash, condition and deep condition my hair with My Honey Child products. Im excited to use them.


 
Let us know how you like them when you use them.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Thank you, im going to post a picture. I was inspired by sunshine on youtube she makes the coconut confidence. I forgot her company but she was saying how she got started.


 
I am so tempted to buy more of her products but I have some shea here already that I need to mix up with something.  Once I use that up and the coconut confidence that I added vatika frosting to I probably will purchase some of her scented whipped butters.  She is very nice.  There was some mix up with paypal and she was on it and in touch the entire time when I ordered that last time.

Talking bout on it so is Lysandra (Darcy's) she responded to my e-mail yesterday and I was able to pay for the additional conditioner I wanted added to my order.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Here is a picture, i tried to cover the flash so you can get a good idea of the consistancy, i don't know how to turn it off. Its very light.


 
That looks good .


----------



## Brownie518

La, that butter of yours looks delish!!! 

As far as the new Challenge, I'm down with whatever you all want. I'll be there!!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I just spent my morning going through all my products and making a spreadsheet of what I have. This way, if I do buy something again, I won't be making duplicate purchases.

Now I can just look at my spreadsheet and decide what I want to use on wash days versus looking at all those dang bottles  I feel like I accomplished something today *pats self on back*


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Talking bout on it so is Lysandra (Darcy's) she responded to my e-mail yesterday and I was able to pay for the additional conditioner I wanted added to my order.


 
Thaks good, she took care of you, good customer service, i also saw they were closed to get our orders out another plus.



Shay72 said:


> That looks good .


 
Thank you, its light but its firm, its holding together and its not hard or greasy. I think i finally got it.



Brownie518 said:


> La, that butter of yours looks delish!!!
> 
> As far as the new Challenge, I'm down with whatever you all want. I'll be there!!


 
Thanks brownie, we will stay in here until january then ill start a new thread.



lamaravilla said:


> I just spent my morning going through all my products and making a spreadsheet of what I have. This way, if I do buy something again, I won't be making duplicate purchases.
> 
> Now I can just look at my spreadsheet and decide what I want to use on wash days versus looking at all those dang bottles  I feel like I accomplished something today *pats self on back*


 
Good job lamara, now you know what you have and got it organized.


----------



## Shay72

Hairveda is doing a Cyber Monday sale from 4pm-9pm.  Grab bag of Urban Aroma stuff.  I'm not sure I will get anything since I bought two buttercreams yesterday. We'll see.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Hairveda is doing a Cyber Monday sale from 4pm-9pm. Grab bag of Urban Aroma stuff. I'm not sure I will get anything since I bought two buttercreams yesterday. We'll see.


 
You've read my mind. Did you get any soaps this time around?


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> You've read my mind. Did you get any soaps this time around?


 
Nope and I'm trying to be good about the soaps too because I have 4 or 5 from Jasmines and I just bought 5 body washes from her too.  But if she has a bag full of buttercreams and 1 soap.....maybe .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> *I just spent my morning going through all my products and making a spreadsheet of what I have.* This way, if I do buy something again, I won't be making duplicate purchases.
> 
> *Now I can just look at my spreadsheet and decide what I want to use on wash days versus looking at all those dang bottles*  I feel like I accomplished something today *pats self on back*


 
Very Sophisticated Move!  Very Smart.

Good Luck with that!

I usually write my 'prospective' next Regi Down and then make any necessary adjustments to it, depending on what I feel my hair needs during the week.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Nope and I'm trying to be good about the soaps too because I have 4 or 5 from Jasmines and I just bought 5 body washes from her too. But if she has a bag full of buttercreams and *1 soap.*....maybe .


 
Im telling you, you have to try at least one sometime. I have about all of them and i love em. I wish she made the buttercreams in all the soap scents. It took me about 2 weeks to use 1 bar so for the price its a good deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Finished Up a Jar of the Almond Glaze (thanks Brownie for hippin' me to this one).  I ordered 2 more during BF Sale. I'll be 12 weeks post this wash day and I am heavily relying on heavy products to keep my NG saturated. 

I am almost done with my jar of VF (will only Repurchase this one if it's on Sale). 

Plan to Clarify next wash day and see what else I can get rid of.  I have a Tube of Redken All Soft Heavy Cream that will probably be next on _Project Use Up_.  No immediate plans to repurchase this one in the distant future.

Like Lamara said:  I am not planning on making any duplicate purchases, For Me, unless it's a 'staple' like PC, or Fermodyl or something like that.  I will use my other 1,000,000,000 Conditioners up and see what they're like (For Real).

I was on the phone with a Friend from work this a.m. and she was talking about being debt free in 2012 and that kinda gave me a little shove in my Spirit to get things 'in order' 

So, I know I will be just doing Stashville for a while (and I'm good with that).  At Least, I am Hopeful.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Finished Up a Jar of the Almond Glaze (thanks Brownie for hippin' me to this one). I ordered 2 more during BF Sale. I'll be 12 weeks post this wash day and I am heavily relying on heavy products to keep my NG saturated.
> 
> I am almost done with my jar of VF (will only Repurchase this one if it's on Sale).
> 
> Plan to Clarify next wash day and see what else I can get rid of. I have a Tube of Redken All Soft Heavy Cream that will probably be next on _Project Use Up_. No immediate plans to repurchase this one in the distant future.
> 
> Like Lamara said: I am not planning on making any duplicate purchases, For Me, unless it's a 'staple' like PC, or Fermodyl or something like that. I will use my other 1,000,000,000 Conditioners up and see what they're like (For Real).
> 
> I was on the phone with a Friend from work this a.m. and she was talking about being debt free in 2012 and that kinda gave me a little shove in my Spirit to get things 'in order'
> 
> So, I know I will be just doing Stashville for a while (and I'm good with that). At Least, I am Hopeful.


 
Good job on finishing your products, you have a good plan going on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Good job on finishing your products, you have a good plan going on.


 
Girl, it's just a "Plan" You Know PJ-ism is a Daily Struggle/Battle.  You are Fighting something very, very big and very, very real.erplexed  It's a day-to-day thang.

It's No Joke. _Talking to Yourself_:

You know how it is....................................


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, it's just a "Plan" You Know PJ-ism is a Daily Struggle/Battle. You are Fighting something very, very big and very, very real.erplexed It's a day-to-day thang.
> 
> It's No Joke. _Talking to Yourself_:
> 
> You know how it is....................................


 
Yes i do, but we are going to make it. We are too determined, there maybe some setbacks (as far as products) on the way but we will make it. The hardest thing for me to resist are new products. Things i have not tried before. There is something about cracking open a new product and trying it, I just love it. And with new estores popping up, this will be my battle.


----------



## mkd

I wonder if cyber monday hairveda sale will be the same as black friday.  I want to order the Sintrinillah.  If not, I will just purchase my shescenitit staples, her sale isn't over until monday. 

I used cassia and then washed with a new poo bar, I don't love it, I will probably give it to my sister.  I DC with AOWC and used afroveda curly custard and qhemet AOHC and pulled my hair back into a ponytail.


----------



## Shay72

T--Being debt free can get you in trouble too.  I'm debt free.  If I put any money on my cards I fully pay the balance.  It frees up alot of money .


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> The hardest thing for me to resist are new products. Things i have not tried before. There is something about cracking open a new product and trying it, I just love it. And with new estores popping up, this will be my battle.


 
Me too . That's how Darcy's got me with the butters and conditioner. Everybody know I don't need none of that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yes i do, but we are going to make it. We are too determined, there maybe some setbacks (as far as products) on the way but we will make it.* The hardest thing for me to resist are new products. Things i have not tried before. There is something about cracking open a new product and trying it, I just love it. And with new estores popping up, this will be my battle.


 
IK. Girl.  We Will Make It (For Sure) and Have Nice, Healthy Hair too!

I honestly think if I wasn't in such dire _'repair mode' _right now, I could be content with my Ginormous Stash.

But I am constantly in search of finding that "One Product" to reverse All My Problems and the only thing that's going to do that For Me, is Time, Patience, Consistency and A Solid Regimen.

I Had Great Things to begin with and then Che (and Brownie) added to them with their _wonderful trades. _And Charz hooked me up with some stuff I had never tried and Turned Me out.....

My Stash is Stellar.  And 99.5% of the items are things I have never tried, but I never will, if I keep buying more


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I wonder if cyber monday hairveda sale will be the same as black friday. *I want to order the Sintrinillah.* If not, I will just purchase my shescenitit staples, her sale isn't over until monday


 
mk: I thought you were getting that the other day.....Girl, Go On and Order that!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Ladies I need your opinion. I BC'ed for the 3rd time in June. I was contemplating doing a 6 month update on my progress, but looking at my hair I don't see a difference. Do you all think I should do it? Or should I wait for my year anniversary to post my update? I'll probably post it in here. I'm not going to start a whole new thread so people can talk about me


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

mkd said:


> I wonder if cyber monday hairveda sale will be the same as black friday.  I want to order the Sintrinillah.  If not, I will just purchase my shescenitit staples, her sale isn't over until monday.
> 
> I used cassia and then washed with a new poo bar, I don't love it, I will probably give it to my sister.  I DC with AOWC and used afroveda curly custard and qhemet AOHC and pulled my hair back into a ponytail.



I think her Cyber Monday sale is only going to be on the Urban Aroma products, no hair products.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mk: I thought you were getting that the other day.....Girl, Go On and Order that!


 


lamaravilla said:


> I think her Cyber Monday sale is only going to be on the Urban Aroma products, no hair products.


 
See that is what I get for being a procrastinator.  I thought since it said cyber monday, I had time.  T, I just kept putting it off.  My dad is in town do I didn't do much online yesterday and now I missed out.


----------



## mkd

lamaravilla said:


> Ladies I need your opinion. I BC'ed for the 3rd time in June. I was contemplating doing a 6 month update on my progress, but looking at my hair I don't see a difference. Do you all think I should do it? Or should I wait for my year anniversary to post my update? I'll probably post it in here. I'm not going to start a whole new thread so people can talk about me


 
I think about that a lot Lamara.  Sometimes I want to start progress threads and then I think my feelings would be hurt if all I got is crickets.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> T--Being debt free can get you in trouble too. *I'm debt free. If I put any money on my cards I fully pay the balance. It frees up alot of money *.


 
Sounds Good. I was DF Until I Built My House in '06  And it is a Great Feeling. 

IK I won't be DF by No 2012, but I am going to focus on paying some things off next year and going forth 11,12.  

And I could totally relate when Fab was saying you buy products, because you think you are saving $ because you eliminated the weekly visits/tips to the Salon.  And that is true. 

But now, I know I am spending way more than 'weekly' Salon Visits and haven't put a 'dent' in the things I have.  And I really need to focus on that.

Girl, If I was totally DF ----------------- My Car Really wouldn't be able to get in the Garage.   And I'd be on a Cruise Right Now for the Thanksgiving Holiday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> Ladies I need your opinion. I BC'ed for the 3rd time in June. I was contemplating doing a 6 month update on my progress, but looking at my hair I don't see a difference. Do you all think I should do it? Or should I wait for my year anniversary to post my update? I'll probably post it in here. I'm not going to start a whole new thread so people can talk about me


 
How About the Anniversary Reveal?


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sounds Good. I was DF Until I Built My House in '06 And it is a Great Feeling.
> 
> IK I won't be DF by No 2012, but I am going to focus on paying some things off next year and going forth 11,12.
> 
> And I could totally relate when Fab was saying you buy products, because you think you are saving $ because you eliminated the weekly visits/tips to the Salon. And that is true.
> 
> But now, I know I am spending way more than 'weekly' Salon Visits and haven't put a 'dent' in the things I have. And I really need to focus on that.
> 
> Girl, If I was totally DF ----------------- My Car Really wouldn't be able to get in the Garage.  And I'd be on a Cruise Right Now for the Thanksgiving Holiday.


 
I plan to start traveling. I have so much vacation time at work.  I think I may go to New York in April and on a cruise at the end of summer. Yep two vacays in one year.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Me too . That's how Darcy's got me with the butters and conditioner. Everybody know I don't need none of that.


 
I know, all i ever wanted to try from her was the peach oil, and then she introduced the new stuff and it was discounted, and with ingredients that i could use. You already know it was a wrap.



mkd said:


> I wonder if cyber monday hairveda sale will be the same as black friday. I want to order the Sintrinillah. If not, I will just purchase my shescenitit staples, her sale isn't over until monday.
> 
> I used cassia and then washed with a new poo bar, I don't love it, I will probably give it to my sister. I DC with AOWC and used afroveda curly custard and qhemet AOHC and pulled my hair back into a ponytail.


 
If your sister doesn't want it, shampoo bars can also doulble as body bars. That's what i did with my chagrin valley shampoo samples that didn't work. I used them on my body.



lamaravilla said:


> Ladies I need your opinion. I BC'ed for the 3rd time in June. I was contemplating doing a 6 month update on my progress, but looking at my hair I don't see a difference. Do you all think I should do it? Or should I wait for my year anniversary to post my update? *I'll probably post it in here. I'm not going to start a whole new thread so people can talk about me*


 
It may not look like it has grown but it probably has, have you stretched your hair out to check.? My twa looked like a twa for almost a year but it was growing it just shrinks alot. To the bolded, i would not worry, we don't do tomfoolery up in here. Me personally i would do a year, but you have to do what makes you feel comfortable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> To the bolded, i would not worry, *we don't do tomfoolery up in here.*


 
Yeah..........We Don't Get Down Like That!  We're Here to "Motivate You to Success" whatever 'success' may be for you.

That's How we Do It!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

La Colocha said:


> I know,* all i ever wanted to try from her was the peach oil*, and then she introduced the new stuff and it was discounted, and with ingredients that i could use. You already know it was a wrap.
> It may not look like it has grown but it probably has, have you stretched your hair out to check.? My twa looked like a twa for almost a year but it was growing it just shrinks alot. To the bolded, i would not worry, we don't do tomfoolery up in here. Me personally i would do a year, but you have to do what makes you feel comfortable.



That was the first product I ever got from Darcy's, when I first smelt it I though I had died and that was what heaven smelt like. That stuff really is juicy!! And I love that she puts her oils in pump bottles, it makes it so much easier to dispense.

I stretched it out and I don't know what to think, I have hair anorexia  I think I will wait for the 1 year anniversary.


----------



## Charz

I can't wait till next year! I wanna be BSL by my wedding date!

2009 SL streched/NL Twistout DONE

2010 APL streched/SL twistout

2011 BSL streched/APL twistout

2013 Full BSL twistout (goal)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I can't wait till next year! I wanna be BSL by my wedding date!
> 
> 2009 SL streched/NL Twistout DONE
> 
> 2010 APL streched/SL twistout
> 
> 2011 BSL streched/APL twistout
> 
> 2013 Full BSL twistout (goal)


 
Good Goals!  I am Certain You'll Get There! 

You are off to a Great Start.


----------



## mkd

Charz, I meant to tell you that your twists in your siggy are very pretty.  I wish my twists were thick like that!


----------



## fattyfatfat

I just finished using the my honey child organic shampoo, honey bee conditioner and the organic deep conditioner. I don't think my hair liked the products because my ends started to stick together and needed some serious detangling. I have about two more uses and I'll be done with it. I'll see how my hair feels when it's done drying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> I just finished using the my honey child organic shampoo, *honey bee conditioner and the organic deep conditioner.* I don't think my hair liked the products because my ends started to stick together and needed some serious detangling. I have about two more uses and I'll be done with it. I'll see how my hair feels when it's done drying.


 
Thanks For the Review WnS.  Yes, Keep Us Posted after your Hair Dries what the Final Verdict Is.  I would really like to know.erplexed  

I've looked at MHC Several times, I don't think Shay really cared for the product(s) she used?


----------



## La Colocha

Im bored today. I just don't have any motivation to do anything. I will update my product inventory(thanks lamara) i have not done it since before i got my butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Im bored today. I just don't have any motivation to do anything. *I will update my product inventory(thanks lamara)* i have not done it since before i got my butters.


 
That was a good tip.  Wasn't it?

And it really Puts so many things in Perspective.  Like when I separated all the Jars, Bottles, Tubes etc....It was definitely eye opening.

And of course, separating the opened (to be used up) products.

All 3 are such eye-openers!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> I just finished using the my honey child organic shampoo, honey bee conditioner and the organic deep conditioner. *I don't think my hair liked the products because my ends started to stick together and needed some serious detangling. I have about two more uses and I'll be done with it*. I'll see how my hair feels when it's done drying.


 
Re: MHC --- They are Not _Cheap_ Products  I would be Mad.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *That was a good tip. Wasn't it?*
> 
> And it really Puts so many things in Perspective. Like when I separated all the Jars, Bottles, Tubes etc....It was definitely eye opening.
> 
> And of course, separating the opened (to be used up) products.
> 
> *All 3 are such eye-openers*!


 
Yes it was. Im also recycling jars. Someone told me to do that but i forgot who. Im soaking some in soapy hot water and bleach to get the oil off and sanitize them. Im not saving bottles, those are too hard to get clean and dry. Ill just stack the jars and keep them for later use. And to the second bolded yes it is, sometimes you forget what you have and it gets pushed out the way.


----------



## fattyfatfat

my hair is finished drying and its back to normal. maybe it was how my hair was washed that it got tangled at the ends . I will finish the MHC products but wont repurchase them for a while.




IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks For the Review WnS. Yes, Keep Us Posted after your Hair Dries what the Final Verdict Is. I would really like to know.erplexed
> 
> I've looked at MHC Several times, I don't think Shay really cared for the product(s) she used?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yes it was. *Im also recycling jars. Someone told me to do that but i forgot who. Im soaking some in soapy hot water and bleach to get the oil off and sanitize them.* Im not saving bottles, those are too hard to get clean and dry. Ill just stack the jars and keep them for later use. *And to the second bolded yes it is, sometimes you forget what you have and it gets pushed out the way.*


 
1st Bolded: Yes, I am recycling Jars too.  That way, if I have to send out a quick sample to one of the _cuzzin's _I won't have to run to Sally and get something to put it in.

2nd Bolded: That's why the _initial 'premise'_ of this Challenge was  such an ingenious idea. 

Hopefully, we can return to that and get things back "In Focus"


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *1st Bolded: Yes, I am recycling Jars too. That way, if I have to send out a quick sample to one of the cuzzin's I won't have to run to Sally and get something to put it in.*
> 
> 2nd Bolded: That's why the _initial 'premise'_ of this Challenge was such an ingenious idea.
> 
> Hopefully, we can return to that and get things back "In Focus"


 

You can also use them to make room. I can make jars fit better in a drawer than bottles. And somtimes we get those mix match products that come in a container when it would be better in another. Like a liquidy dc can be put in a bottle and a thick moisturizer or conditoner that comes in a bottle that would be better in a jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> my hair is finished drying and its back to normal. maybe it was how my hair was washed that it got tangled at the ends . I will finish the MHC products *but wont repurchase them for a while.*


 
Thanks (I have alot of those btw)  And there are SO Many Things out there (that you never have to)

WnS:  IK You Bought Sitrinillah.  Have you tried it yet?  What did you think?


----------



## fattyfatfat

I have one sitrinillah and one more on the way....

I havent used it yet though. I was going to use it today but decided to use the MHC since I purchased it before I purchased sitrinillah. I hope to use the sitrinillah soon! I want to get this MHC out of the way.




IDareT'sHair said:


> WnS: IK You Bought Sitrinillah. Have you tried it yet? What did you think?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You can also use them to make room. I can make jars fit better in a drawer than bottles. *And somtimes we get those mix match products that come in a container when it would be better in another. Like a liquidy dc can be put in a bottle and a thick moisturizer or conditoner that comes in a bottle that would be better in a jar.*


 
AO Would Definitely Work Better in a Jar (and you could get it all out).  They can be a 'pain' to get out and use up. 

But I will cut Ya if I have to!  I Don't Play.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> I have one sitrinillah and one more on the way....
> 
> *I havent used it yet though.* I was going to use it today but decided to use the MHC since I purchased it before I purchased sitrinillah. I hope to use the sitrinillah soon! *I want to get this MHC out of the way*.


 
Smart!

I Can't Tell You How Good it Felt to Use some of that Stuff Up this Weekend.  

And Staying Focused on Using it Up instead of Reaching for something else.


----------



## fattyfatfat

IDares...I forgot to say CONGRATS on your stretch!

My next relaxer will be around February 2010.

I want to buy some duck bill clips to keep my hair UP but the BSS near me wanted $6.00 for six clips . I knew I saw them somewhere else for cheaper so Im about to go out again and purchase some.


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> You can also use them to make room. I can make jars fit better in a drawer than bottles. And somtimes we get those mix match products that come in a container when it would be better in another. Like a liquidy dc can be put in a bottle and a thick moisturizer or conditoner that comes in a bottle that would be better in a jar.




Excellent point! T "blessed" me with a jar of the Red Ashili Mask (sp) and I love the way it opens. Rather than throw it away, I repurposed it for my JBCO/CO mixture. Some containers are worth saving and using for dispensing other products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

These are some of the Helpful Tips we Need to take into the New Year. 

Stuff Like the La & Recycling of Jars, Lamara and her Inventory List and the Product Reviews (thanks WnS, Shay etc...), Americka and Her Mixtressing Tips, etc...... Valuable Stuff.

There are so many other "Helpful" things we can talk about _instead of just buying products_ 

Now, Don't get me Wrong, I love to buy stuff just like the next PJ (and a whole lot of it) And I have the Stash to Prove it.

But I need something else now in my Journey, Something that is gonna to really help me through this next phase.  I think it is more about helpful ideas, tips, pointers, reviews......


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> You can also use them to make room. I can make jars fit better in a drawer than bottles. And somtimes we get those mix match products that come in a container when it would be better in another. Like a liquidy dc can be put in a bottle and a thick moisturizer or conditoner that comes in a bottle that would be better in a jar.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> AO Would Definitely Work Better in a Jar (and you could get it all out). They can be a 'pain' to get out and use up.
> 
> But I will cut Ya if I have to! I Don't Play.


 
As soon as I read LC's post I was like I've been meaning to transfer AOHSR and AOGPB to jars.  Shoot but I already have a headache I may wait until tomorrow.


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> IDares...I forgot to say CONGRATS on your stretch!
> 
> My next relaxer will be around February 2010.
> 
> I want to buy some duck bill clips to keep my hair UP but the BSS near me wanted $6.00 for six clips . I knew I saw them somewhere else for cheaper so Im about to go out again and purchase some.


 
Try sally's or walgreens i can't remember which one but i got a pack of 12 conair db clips for $2.99.



Americka said:


> Excellent point! T "blessed" me with a jar of the Red Ashili Mask (sp) and I love the way it opens. Rather than throw it away, I repurposed it for my JBCO/CO mixture. *Some containers are worth saving and using for dispensing other products. *


 
You are right, like t said instead of buying other containers you already have them there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> As soon as I read LC's post I was like I've been meaning to *transfer AOHSR and AOGPB to jars*. Shoot but I already have a headache I may wait until tomorrow.


 
Smart.  Maybe I'll do that to my GBP and Rosa Mosqueta.


Yeah, wait until you feel better.


----------



## La Colocha

Wow im looking at my list and it ain't pretty. I don't have alot of stuff but i have alot of stuff.And yall know how long it takes me to use up something. *throws in towel*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Only "Other" Thing I may possibly buy is a Replacement Wig.  I can't stand a Woman in a Bad Looking WIG.  

And I don't know if this 1 will take me Fully into Spring (Late April).

I had a Poster offer to send me one (which was very sweet of Her) But I will look into possibly getting a back-up.  

Or......I may just wait until I'm the woman in the Bad Looking WIG


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Only "Other" Thing I may possibly buy is a Replacement Wig. I can't stand a Woman in a Bad Looking WIG.
> 
> And I don't know if this 1 will take me Fully into Spring (Late April).
> 
> I had a Poster offer to send me one (which was very sweet of Her) But I will look into possibly getting a back-up.
> 
> Or......I may just wait until I'm the woman in the Bad Looking WIG


 
In the black friday sales thread there was a sale at hairsisters for wigs . I don't know how long it lasts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> In the black friday sales thread there was a sale at *hairsisters* for wigs . I don't know how long it lasts.


 
Imma Work the One I got for now. I got one of my Buns from HSisters.  And I told a friend about them and she purchased a Lace-Front from them a while back.  I like them.  Fast Shipping.  Good Company.

There is a Local BSS that I will look at (if I have to invest in anothererplexed) It's going to be an adjustment getting use to it and moisturizing underneath.  

I am still toying with exactly how to make that work?  I did get a wig cap.  So, I don't know. I think baggying and wig capping would probably be too much 'moisture' during the day. Especially Baggying. 

I will have to play around with my Regi until I get it right.  But it will be a good "Hide Your Hair" this Winter For Me.  Because I am one 'not' to wear a Hat.  

I'll pm Starronda & Self-Styled before I start to get a few more tips.

Did anybody check to see if Prettywrap was having a BF Sale?  At some point, I'd still like to get a Black One.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma Work the One I got for now. I got one of my Buns from HSisters. And I told a friend about them and she purchased a Lace-Front from them a while back. I like them. Fast Shipping. Good Company.
> 
> There is a Local BSS that I will look at (if I have to invest in anothererplexed) It's going to be an adjustment getting use to it and moisturizing underneath.
> 
> I am still toying with exactly how to make that work? I did get a wig cap. So, I don't know. I think baggying and wig capping would probably be too much 'moisture' during the day. Especially Baggying.
> 
> I will have to play around with my Regi until I get it right. But it will be a good "Hide Your Hair" this Winter For Me. Because I am one 'not' to wear a Hat.
> 
> I'll pm Starronda & Self-Styled before I start to get a few more tips.
> 
> *Did anybody check to see if Prettywrap was having a BF Sale? At some point, I'd still like to get a Black One.*


 
I didn't even check, im about due for another one, my print one is fine but the first one i got is getting loose in the elastic.


----------



## La Colocha

www.prettywrap.com

The ivory wraps are $9.99 and all silk headbands are 50% off.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Dag!!!! I just passed by a walgreens and I wanted to stop in there and find the db clips. I doubted that they would have them and I went right into the BSS to get 6 db's for $4.99 erplexed. theres isnt a sallys in my area . I was just in Maryland and I saw a sallys but I wasnt able to go.





La Colocha said:


> Try sally's or walgreens i can't remember which one but i got a pack of 12 conair db clips for $2.99.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, like t said instead of buying other containers you already have them there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> www.prettywrap.com
> 
> The ivory wraps are $9.99 and all silk headbands are 50% off.


 
Thanks Girl.  I Love Mine!  

I have 2 of the Ivory.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> www.prettywrap.com
> 
> The ivory wraps are $9.99 and all silk headbands are 50% off.


 
I can't believe the black headbands are still out of stock . Well honestly I haven't checked the site in a while.  Maybe they were restocked and I missed it.

Gotta a question that is so OT but it is driving me crazy.  What is 4C hair?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Girl. I Love Mine!
> 
> I have 2 of the Ivory.


 
Its time for her to make some more stuff, more colors, options, etc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Its time for her to make some more stuff, more colors,* options, etc.


 
Sho' Is  Cause I was gon' use that instead of the wig cap. 

It woulda' been great to moisturize under.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> . *What is 4C hair*?


 
I have no idea, ive never heard of it before.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I definately agree with that!

Im patiently waiting for the print design to go on sale.





La Colocha said:


> Its time for her to make some more stuff, more colors, options, etc.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sho' Is Cause I was gon' use that instead of the wig cap.
> 
> It woulda' been great to moisturize under.


 
Do you have a brown wig cap or black? In some of the wig threads the ladies use the mens scull cap to keep their hair moisturized. Its smoother than a wig cap and it stretches. That's where i got the idea to buy one for my wraps.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> What is 4C hair?


 
I DK Either


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La:  Did you Clarify?  What do you use? Eulcence Clarifying 'Poo or Which?  

I gotta remember to do that next week.  I better write that down.

I may also do a quick Indigo Treatment w/o Henna (since I already have the stain) for like an hour.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La: *Did you Clarify*? What do you use? *Eulcence Clarifying 'Poo or Which?*
> 
> I gotta remember to do that next week. I better write that down.
> 
> I may also do a quick Indigo Treatment w/o Henna (since I already have the stain) for like an hour.


 
Yes i clarified and used elucence poo. That's the only poo i use. I was not really a junkie about shampoo. Its the other things that get me in trouble.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I have no idea, ive never heard of it before.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> I DK Either


 
I hadn't either until I started watching youtube videos.

ETA--People haven't described it but stated they have 4C hair.


----------



## Shay72

Me again..I just went to youtube and put in 4C and all these suggestions came up.  So I may find out.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Me again..I just went to youtube and put in 4C and all these suggestions came up. So I may find out.


 
Ill look too. Because i haven't heard of it.


----------



## Americka

Shay72 said:


> Gotta a question that is so OT but it is driving me crazy.  What is 4C hair?



I_ think_ 4c is "supposed" to represent extremely coily/kinky hair that lacks definition i.e. curls and "s". This type of hair is usually defined by "z" shapes in the strand. Think of hair that looks like a cottony cloud. 







Hair typing makes me .


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> I_ think_ 4c is "supposed" to represent extremely coily/kinky hair that lacks definition i.e. curls and "s". This type of hair is usually defined by "z" shapes in the strand. Think of hair that looks like a cottony cloud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hair typing makes me .


 
Girl me too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yes i clarified and used elucence poo. That's the only poo i use. *I was not really a junkie about shampoo.* Its the other things that get me in trouble.


 
Yeah.  Me Neither. 

It's always been too drying for me.erplexed  And now that I look back at it, I bet this was one 'of the many problems' I experienced during my weekly Salon Visits with dry itchy scalp and damage from SLS, cause IK her raggedy B-Hind was using all kinds of crazy products. 

Co-Washing has been great for me. Both My Hair & My Scalp.  And then Clarify Monthly (or as needed). 

Thanks LHCF


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Ill look too. Because i haven't heard of it.


 


Americka said:


> I_ think_ 4c is "supposed" to represent extremely coily/kinky hair that lacks definition i.e. curls and "s". This type of hair is usually defined by "z" shapes in the strand. Think of hair that looks like a cottony cloud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hair typing makes me .


 


La Colocha said:


> Girl me too.


 
Well there are actually quite a few videos geared to the 4C hair type on youtube.  I watched a couple but they didn't enlighten me but I started to think that maybe it's the same as what they call cnapp which has its own website.  I will find the link and put it in this post. I'm definitely not a 4C but I do like learning new things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> I_ think_ 4c is "supposed" to represent extremely coily/kinky hair that lacks definition i.e. curls and "s". This type of hair is usually defined by "z" shapes in the strand. Think of hair that looks like a cottony cloud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hair typing makes me .


 
I even Hear people refer to themselves as 4zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

So, I can't _even_ imagine what that would be. (And don't want to)


----------



## Americka

Shay72 said:


> Well there are actually quite a few videos geared to the 4C hair type on youtube.  I watched a couple but they didn't enlighten me but* I started to think that maybe it's the same as what they call cnapp* which has its own website.  I will find the link and put it in this post. I'm definitely not a 4C but I do like learning new things.



Agreed. I believe 4c=4z=5a=cnapp. Don't quote me though!


----------



## Shay72

I agree Americka .

Here is the link:
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/index.php?boardid=1466

It doesn't look right when it loads put you can still click on things and look through.  She has a blog too.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I even Hear people refer to themselves as 4zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> So, I can't _even_ imagine what that would be. (And don't want to)


 
I have no idea why they made up a hair system. I just say im natural now. I don't claim a hair number no more if someone asks im a 9v.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I have no idea why they made up a hair system. I just say im natural now. I don't claim a hair number no more *if someone asks im a 9v.*


 
Imma 36DD (and that's da' truff)


----------



## Shay72

Okay I just saw something that referenced a cnapp as 4B texture.  As LC would say *throws in towel*


----------



## Shay72

Okay now back to our regulary scheduled program....


----------



## Americka

I understand the "general" idea of hair typing, but people should not adhere to it as if it is some kind of regimented system. Some people do not take into account two things in particular i.e. multi-textured heads and heads that undergo texture changes due to illness, medicine, oral supplements, and physiological changes. Too often, it is used to further subdivide us and that bothers me.


----------



## Shay72

Americka said:


> Too often, it is used to further subdivide us and that bothers me.


 
We as black women do this to ourselves.  I've been all over this forum and can barely handle going into the entertainment forum because alot of these woman get off on tearing down other women.  That tells me a lot about someone.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma 36DD (and that's da' truff)


 
Omg



Shay72 said:


> Okay I just saw something that referenced a cnapp as 4B texture. As LC would say *throws in towel*


 
Yes by the time you get done thinking about it you will be dazed and confused.


----------



## robot.

Myhoneychild! That was the site!


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Charz, I meant to tell you that your twists in your siggy are very pretty.  I wish my twists were thick like that!



Thank you 

I wish my twist were thick as my mother's. She has 4b hair and her twists last for ages!

My mother went natural a year before I did, so I need to catch up with her, she is already APL. And she trims every time she twists!


----------



## Charz

washnset said:


> I just finished using the my honey child organic shampoo, honey bee conditioner and the organic deep conditioner. I don't think my hair liked the products because my ends started to stick together and needed some serious detangling. I have about two more uses and I'll be done with it. I'll see how my hair feels when it's done drying.



Oh wow, thanks for further aiding in my decision to NOT get MHC


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I'm surprised so many people still buy from her considering all the nightmare reviews and problems that have been discussed on here about My Honey Child.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I learned my lesson.




lamaravilla said:


> I'm surprised so many people still buy from her considering all the nightmare reviews and problems that have been discussed on here about My Honey Child.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Americka said:


> I understand the "general" idea of hair typing, but people should not adhere to it as if it is some kind of regimented system. Some people do not take into account two things in particular i.e. multi-textured heads and heads that undergo texture changes due to illness, medicine, oral supplements, and physiological changes. Too often, it is used to further subdivide us and that bothers me.


 
I so agree with this. I don't get into it. I just go by straight,wavy,curly, and SUPA curly. Period.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Just thought I would share this tidbit from Twitter 



> HairVeda  Cyber Monday is FULL of Surprises! Grab bags filled with Urban Aroma and HairVeda Goodies! Each Grab Bag sells for 1/2 its value! Grab Bags will be Available on Monday from 4p.m.-9p.m EST. Once they're gone, they're gone for good! P.S. If you placed an order on Black Friday AND Cyber Monday, we will combine your package and refund excess shipping fees!


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> Just thought I would share this tidbit from Twitter



Thanks! Does that mean I have to pay for a goodie bag.........

Thats wack.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Charzboss said:


> Thanks! Does that mean I have to pay for a goodie bag.........
> 
> Thats wack.


 
Charzie.. I think they're full size...  least that's the impression I got from Fedora..


----------



## Charz

*fabulosity* said:


> Charzie.. I think they're full size...  least that's the impression I got from Fedora..



Well I guess you know where I will be on Monday at 4pm...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Do you have *a brown wig cap* or black? In some of the wig threads the *ladies use the mens scull cap to keep their hair moisturized.* Its smoother than a wig cap and it stretches. That's where i got the idea to buy one for my wraps.


 
Yes, the wig cap is Brown.  I will pick up some Black Men's Wave Cap sometime as well.


----------



## mkd

I was trying to order from Jasmine's.  She is having a 25% of sale until Monday but I don't see a place to enter the discount code.  I have to run out so I will try again later or tomorrow.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Can I get some recommendations of things to buy from Jasmines please? Both for body and hair, KTHXBAI!!! 

ETA: What's the discount code?


----------



## Shay72

mkd said:


> I was trying to order from Jasmine's. She is having a 25% of sale until Monday but I don't see a place to enter the discount code. I have to run out so I will try again later or tomorrow.


 


lamaravilla said:


> Can I get some recommendations of things to buy from Jasmines please? Both for body and hair, KTHXBAI!!!
> 
> ETA: What's the discount code?


 
It's on the bottom left when you are in your cart.  Code: hairluv

Recommendations--Foaming Cream Body Scrubs, Roll on perfumes, lip balms, body washes, soaps, Shea Butter Cream Rinse


----------



## Shay72

lamaravilla said:


> I'm surprised so many people still buy from her considering all the nightmare reviews and problems that have been discussed on here about My Honey Child.


 
My stuff shipped quickly.  When I notified her of a mistake they quickly fixed it.  The products were nicely packaged and smelled fresh.  I just did not like them for my hair.  I research and ultimately I will do what I want regardless of what the crowd says.  If that was the case I would never order from Hairveda .


----------



## mkd

Thanks Shay!  I don't know how I missed that.


----------



## Charz

David used up:

Millcreek Botanicals Jojoba Conditioner
Millcreek Botanicals Keratin Conditioner


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Thanks! Does that mean I have to pay for a goodie bag.........
> 
> Thats wack.


 
I don't use this smilie often but you know you gotta pay for your stufflol.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Yes, the wig cap is Brown. I will pick up some Black Men's Wave Cap sometime as well.


 
Is the wig scalp flesh colored or see through? If its flesh colored you can get away with the black but if its see through you may have to find a tan,brown or light colored cap.



Shay72 said:


> It's on the bottom left when you are in your cart. Code: hairluv
> 
> Recommendations--Foaming Cream Body Scrubs, Roll on perfumes, lip balms, body washes, soaps, Shea Butter Cream Rinse


 
Adding to this wonderful list, body frostings and whips. And the shea butter body creams. Its so much to choose from its madness.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Thanks for the recommendations! What about scents? What are some the scent options Jasmines has that you ladies like?


----------



## mkd

Anyone use Jasmine's facial moisturizers? I think I am going to get the night time one.  Neither has any sunscreen and I need that for a daytime moisturizer.


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> Thanks for the recommendations! What about scents? What are some the scent options Jasmines has that you ladies like?


 
Honey i washed the kids
sea salt carmels
black currant vanilla
coconut french vanilla pear
egyptian musk
pink sugar
in love
love spell
cinnabunn
coconut cream
pearberry
senorita margarita
sandalwood vanilla
lavendar vanilla
7-up cake
There are more but i forgot



mkd said:


> Anyone use Jasmine's facial moisturizers? I think I am going to get the night time one. Neither has any sunscreen and I need that for a daytime moisturizer.


 
I have the nighttime cream and its thick, I have to use it on my body.

Eta- In my blog under october i did a review on what i had and tried to describe the scents.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Thanks Colocha!  So her vanillas really smell like vanilla then? That's a pet peeve of mine when they say it vanilla but doesn't smell one iota of vanilla


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> Thanks Colocha!  So her vanillas really smell like vanilla then? That's a pet peeve of mine when they say it vanilla but doesn't smell one iota of vanilla


 
 Yes they do and your welcome. Every scent i tried from her is on point. I recommend her body products to everyone i know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Just finished Moisturizing and using my MT mixture of MT, Conditioner & JBCO focusing specifically on the Crown Area.  Hopefully, I will see some noticeable improvement in that 'troubled' area.erplexed

Before Bed, I will probably rub a little JBCO all over in various areas. Already Thinking about next Wash Day's Regi. 

I am thinking about how to successfully incorporate/add 'Ceramicides' into my Current Regimen.  Either, as a Final Rinse or before DC'ing.  I may use it before DC'ing.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Just finished Moisturizing and using my MT mixture of MT, Conditioner & JBCO focusing specifically on the Crown Area. Hopefully, I will see some noticeable improvement in that 'troubled' area.erplexed
> 
> Before Bed, I will probably rub a little JBCO all over in various areas. Already Thinking about next Wash Day's Regi.
> 
> I am thinking about how to successfully incorporate/add 'Ceramicides' into my Current Regimen. Either, as a Final Rinse or before DC'ing. I may use it before DC'ing.


 
I used jbco last night on my scalp and edges, im hoping in time to see improvement in the thickness of my hair also. I use jbco in everything. Ill know what im going to do to my hair for wash day by wendsday.


----------



## chebaby

today im gonna deep condition on dry hair with oyin honey hemp and jbco. i shampood yesterday so i wont do that. then ill put in some more braids using heavy cream. i hate taking braids out but everytime i do my hair looks longer and longer.

i still havent purchased anything yet but i do want wen so well see.


----------



## Shay72

I would also recommend the Monkey Snacks scent from Jasmine's.  I know it sounds crazy but it smells .  She has a page on her website that describes all of her scents.  Okay let' see Monkey Snacks--banana, coconut, lime, orange, grapefruit, bergamot, and cloves.  

I have given Jasmine's as a gift to quite a few people and they love it.  I was a BBW fiend for years (I acted a fool at the June & January sales every year) and everyone always knew it was a no fail gift for me.  Then I decided to go natural and switched over to Carol's Daughter then I wanted natural but more for money so now there's Jasmine's.  She's the best IMO.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> today im gonna deep condition on dry hair with oyin honey hemp and jbco. i shampood yesterday so i wont do that. then ill put in some more braids using heavy cream.* i hate taking braids* out but everytime i do my hair looks longer and longer.
> 
> i still havent purchased anything yet but i do want wen so well see.


 
To the bolded i do to. I did fat twists last night but im thinking of braiding it back up tonight. I was being lazy but it does seem like the hair is growing in braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i still havent purchased anything yet but i do want wen so well see.*


 
You did good Che!


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> David used up:
> 
> Millcreek Botanicals Jojoba Conditioner
> Millcreek Botanicals Keratin Conditioner


No you didn't ! You are so crazy!



IDareT'sHair said:


> You did good Che!


She sure did .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> David used up:
> 
> Millcreek Botanicals Jojoba Conditioner
> Millcreek Botanicals Keratin Conditioner


 
Yous a Mess!

But I do think we made him an Honorary Member when he was using Oyin Juices & Berries and Henna (of course)

Tell Him Good Job! 

But that doesn't count for you!  Will he repurchase Either?  

I like those too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

No Wonder Che wasn't posting much during our BIG BF Blow-Out! 

She had a method to her madness........


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> No Wonder Che wasn't posting much during our BIG BF Blow-Out!
> 
> *She had a method to her madness*........


 
I need one of those. But im going to start to enjoy using what i have.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yous a Mess!
> 
> But I do think we made him an Honorary Member when he was using Oyin Juices & Berries and Henna (of course)
> 
> Tell Him Good Job!
> 
> But that doesn't count for you!  Will he repurchase Either?
> 
> I like those too.





Yeah, he really likes them. Luckily we have two more bottles


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> I don't use this smilie often but you know you gotta pay for your stufflol.



Girl when I think of a goodie bag I think of a birthday party goody bag......free!

But hey half price ain't bad. I'm getting 2.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> No Wonder Che wasn't posting much during our BIG BF Blow-Out!
> 
> She had a method to her madness........


 please believe i was rocking back and forth while chewing on my nails. i was sweating bullets too


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> please believe i was rocking back and forth while chewing on my nails. i was sweating bullets too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Yeah, he really likes them. Luckily we have two more bottles


 
Me Too!  Those are really nice Conditioners.  Especially for Co-Washing.

btw:  Has David ever Steamed?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *please believe i was rocking back and forth while chewing on my nails. i was sweating bullets too*


 
You Appeared to Remain Cool, Calm & Collected 

and honestly, I did sort of wondered why you weren't saying much.  About any of the Lines i.e. AfroV, HairV, SSI, Qhemet, Etc....

WOW!  I am impressed.  You made it through a very 'tempting time' and you were on too.  The only way I prolly could have gotten through it would be to stay logged off until Tuesday.

Honestly, You Did Great!  You should be proud of yourself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I need one of those. *But im going to start to enjoy using what i have.*


 
Me Too La!  I have such Great Products. (IK I say that every time) and Honestly, I do.  

So I really need to focus on them, and when Spring Gets here, I will have given what I currently have an _Honest Assessment _and I will Know what I want to continue using.  And start trying to build a Solid Regimen with "Staples" instead of 50 million things.

This will be good for me.  And I am actually looking forward to it.


----------



## mkd

T, are you going to buy twice a year too?  Like Shay and La?


----------



## mkd

Has anyone heard anything about this line?

http://www.beijaflornaturals.com


----------



## La Colocha

Mkd im going for once a year now, unless i completely run out of something. It takes too long for me to use up products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, are you going to buy twice a year* too? Like Shay and La?


 
It 'appears' when I go to Stashville, that I shouldn't buy anything until 2011 or even 2012 except what I use up i.e. Porosity Control, Fermodyl, Giovanni Nutra-Fix etc..._little stuff_ like that.

I'll just catch Sales Here & There but at this point, I just Refuse to keep adding to My Stash.

I will probably keep buying daily moisturizers like Qhemet as I need them...but everything else will be drastically cut. 

I have got to get through some of that stuff to make a determination _what's in & what's out_.  And to keep adding more stuff, is not affording me that opportunity.  

Unless there is a Sale that's too good to pass up.  And if Che did it, I know I can.j/k.  I know that was HARD.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

How many staples have you all found so far?
So far this is what I have found:

Deep conditioner: HV's Sitrinillah
Cowasher: Yes to Carrots
Wash n go gel: HV's Whipped Gelly
Twists gel: KCCC and AV's Whipped Gelly
Oils: HV's Vatika Frosting and Cocasta oil, Avocado oil, JBCO.
Leave In: Curls Quenched Curls Moisturizer, KC Knot Today. 
Protein: Anything Aphogee

I am still looking for my go to butters, moisturizers and shampoos.


----------



## mkd

I am bored, my family is out so I am just posting away. 

Anyone twist out on dry hair?  I wonder if that will yield better results for me.  My hair feels great today but I am kind of bored.


----------



## chebaby

i agree with T and La. i need to enjoy what i have. now i wont say ill only purchase stuff a certain amount a year because i know im an emotional shopper so i cant do that. but i will cut back a lot. like T i think i have good products, 90% being all natural so i dont need anything else. honestly im just not interested in shescentit. im tired of afroveda. dont wanna wait for the 2 products i actually like from hairveda. can get qhemet locally. and cant remember my password for etsy lol. so unless its new(and the new stuff lately hasnt cauught my eye) i wont even look. i still love kbb but i dont wanna pay $25 for her hair mask. i think im just all purchased out.


----------



## chebaby

mkd, the only difference i notice between wet and dry twist out is that dry twists are longer and not as fat as wet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i agree with T and La. i need to enjoy what i have. now i wont say ill only purchase stuff a certain amount a year because *i know im an emotional shopper *so i cant do that. but i will cut back a lot. like T i think i have good products, 90% being all natural so i dont need anything else. honestly im just not interested in shescentit. im tired of afroveda. dont wanna wait for the 2 products i actually like from hairveda. can get qhemet locally. and cant remember my password for etsy lol. so unless its new(and the new stuff lately hasnt cauught my eye) i wont even look. i still love kbb but i dont wanna pay $25 for her hair mask. *i think im just all purchased out.*


 
I think I am too. @both bolded. 

And Now I need to Focus on the ALL stuff I have and Healthy Hair Care Practices.

You can have the greatest products in the World but if your hair still looks a Hotmess  So, I need to focus on some other things right now.

And trust me, we've (I've) been through this 'phase' before and then it was right back to buying stuff like a mad-woman, but hopefully, not this time.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> im tired of afroveda.



ITA, I only love the Ashli Amala!

Girl I just did a Lush review on the hair gel! That stuff is my joint!


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Mkd im going for once a year now, unless i completely run out of something. It takes too long for me to use up products.


 


Charzboss said:


> ITA, I only love the Ashli Amala!
> 
> Girl I just did a Lush review on the hair gel! That stuff is my joint!


I wanted to order the ashli amala but for some reason, it was saying unavailable when I was ordering.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I wanted to order the ashli amala but for some reason, it was saying unavailable when I was ordering.*


 
So Did Ierplexed  Oh Well................


----------



## chebaby

really Charz???? where is the reaview? is it in his thread or you made a whole new thread? let me go look and stop being lazy lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Just Got My e-mail Notification from:  Hairveda!


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> How many staples have you all found so far?


 
Good job on finding some staples lamara, mine so far are

Elucence clarify poo
elucence moisturizing poo
elucence moisture balancing conditioner
jbco
jojoba butter
Taliah waajid protective mist bodifier

I like alot of stuff but these here i can honestly say they are my staples and im keeping them in my stash.


----------



## mkd

Charz, your hair is super cute in the lush review!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I Just Got My e-mail Notification from: Hairveda*!


----------



## fattyfatfat

your shipping confirmation?! when did you order?!





IDareT'sHair said:


> I Just Got My e-mail Notification from: Hairveda!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


>


 
Girl........That's How I was Looking!


----------



## BeetleBug

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Just Got My e-mail Notification from:  Hairveda!



I got one too. Yay!


----------



## fattyfatfat

Is this from your Black Friday order?! Im officially JEALOUS!



BeetleBug said:


> I got one too. Yay!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

...............................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> your shipping confirmation?! when did you order?!


 
Midnight on the 26th.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I should get a shipping confirmation by tomorrow then.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Midnight on the 26th.


----------



## BeetleBug

washnset said:


> Is this from your Black Friday order?! Im officially JEALOUS!



Yep, I ordered at midnight.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Midnight on the 26th.



Shoot thats a new record! Hairveda ain't playin!


----------



## fattyfatfat

I guess they stepped their shipping game up!!!!




BeetleBug said:


> Yep, I ordered at midnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll Funny!

BJ's Takin' Care of Bit'ness!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Funny!
> 
> BJ's Takin' Care of Bit'ness!



She prolly reading this thread along with everyone else.


----------



## chebaby

ok i had this honey hemp, jbco and honey mix on for over an hour. that longer than i intended because honey hemp is so moisturizing that if left on for too long can cause mushyness so im gonna rinse this out. im gonna try coco tree detangling ghee as a leave in under the heavy cream and see how that works.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> ok i had this honey hemp, jbco and honey mix on for over an hour. that longer than i intended because honey hemp is so moisturizing that if left on for too long can cause mushyness so im gonna rinse this out. im gonna try coco tree detangling ghee as a leave in under the heavy cream and see how that works.



Girl CTDG is too expensive as a leave-in! Unless you leave it in after detangling!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok *i had this honey hemp, jbco and honey mix* on for over an hour. that longer than i intended because honey hemp is so moisturizing that if left on for too long can cause mushyness so im gonna rinse this out. im gonna try *coco tree detangling ghee* as a leave in under the *heavy cream* and see how that works.


 
That Sounds like a Delicious Mix Che!  Like Hair Dessert with a Buzz!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> *Girl CTDG is too expensive as a leave-in!* Unless you *leave it in after detangling!*


 
How Were You Using it?erplexed  

And I ain't watching No Video. 

Just Tell me.


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd said:


> Has anyone heard anything about this line?
> 
> http://www.beijaflornaturals.com


 
Nope.. I don't .. but Sasha *fabulosity* ordered the cream brulee and something else her alter ego can't remember from there yesterday because she liked the packaging and website ... 

Oh my caramocal joy came... 

That is all. 

I am still in the customer protection program. But I figured I could post it here bcause if they did a random search to determine who to hit.. they couldn't find it in all these nonsensical posts that make up this wayward thread... 

I be thinkin!


----------



## chebaby

charz your twist out is so darn cute. it turned out really well.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ok i had this honey hemp, jbco and honey mix on for over an hour. that longer than i intended because honey hemp is so moisturizing that if left on for too long can cause mushyness so im gonna rinse this out. im gonna try coco tree detangling ghee as a leave in under the heavy cream and see how that works.


 
Dang you, now i want some qhemet lol. I should have asked one of yall to split an order with me. Oh well i know i didn't need it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> I am still in the customer protection program. But I figured I could post it here bcause if they did a random search to determine who to hit.. *they couldn't find it in all these nonsensical posts that make up this wayward thread... *
> 
> *I be thinkin!*


 
Girl, You Right Up in Here........it would take them Bandits 20 Years to find you!

Smart Move To Hide Out Ova' Here!


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> *Oh my caramocal joy came*...


 
....................... Well


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> How Were You Using it?erplexed
> 
> And I ain't watching No Video.
> 
> Just Tell me.



Just for detangling and then leaving it in until next wash!


----------



## Charz

*fabulosity* said:


> Oh my caramocal joy came...





Man too bad that thread was locked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You Right Up in Here........it would take them Bandits 20 Years to find you!
> 
> Smart Move To Hide Out Ova' Here!


 
By the time they got to page 10 up in this piece they would give up looking for You!


----------



## *fabulosity*

Charzboss said:


> Man too bad that thread was locked.


 
Girl I'm glad.. I didn't want to have to open up an a can of e-whup! I don't mind the hustle...lord knows I had 50-11 jobs/hustles in ugrad... but you don't come out attacking folks when you get B.U.S.T.E.D.  I tried the vitamin e-pudding... wasn't too bad. I could've made it... (and that is actually a diss...somethings I do very well...but I'm not a mixologist).. it's okay...I got in my hair today because I had planned to do a twist out until I got lost cleaning/selling/moving/packing stuff again...and was just like *** it... I'mma be nappy t'day! 

 I just hope I'm okay by putting in my hair... <<goes to mask IP address subnet>>..


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> By the time they got to page 10 up in this piece they would give up looking for You!


 
****...way before that... I almost gave up... like what the hell is this about..I thought I was in oT ... random stuff...

But now I see that's how y'all roll in the U1B1...I come and post nonsensical stuff too.


----------



## Charz

Thank me if you enjoy reading this thread.....


----------



## Charz

*fabulosity* said:


> Girl I'm glad.. I didn't want to have to open up an a can of e-whup! I don't mind the hustle...lord knows I had 50-11 jobs/hustles in ugrad... but you don't come out attacking folks when you get B.U.S.T.E.D.  I tried the vitamin e-pudding... wasn't too bad. I could've made it... (and that is actually a diss...somethings I do very well...but I'm not a mixologist).. it's okay...I got in my hair today because I had planned to do a twist out until I got lost cleaning/selling/moving/packing stuff again...and was just like *** it... I'mma be nappy t'day!
> 
> I just hope I'm okay by putting in my hair... <<goes to mask IP address subnet>>..



Do you buy Lush products?


----------



## *fabulosity*

Oh speaking of random...
Anybody get that YTCarrots body butter on sale at Walgreens for 3.99?? I was looking like okay..I'll try 2 since they were originally $13 each... Umm.. I shoulda sent Ray ray and nem up to get some more.. it's actually good! I used it this a.m.. like this is thinner than my staple shea souffle from Jasmines's... but it is still pretty effective... Now will I ever pay $13 for one jar...HECKY NO.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Charzboss said:


> Do you buy Lush products?


 
For my hair..hmm.. I tried Hseng Fua...or whatever it is ...smelled like vinegar and I was about to be single. 

Then when the guy told me that all of their poos had sulfates...I was like what's the point! I wanted to try a mess of that Vanilla stuff that's a bit recent...

But for face and body ...hell to the yeah... I'm glad I found that MAC oil control lotion works as good for me as Gorgeous...because I couldn't see myself using $80 moisturizer from LUSH on the regular....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> ****...way before that... I almost gave up... like what the hell is this about..I thought I was in oT ... random stuff...
> 
> But now I see that's how y'all roll in the U1B1...I come and post nonsensical stuff too.


 
It's Meant to Confuse.  It's in PJ.  And PJ speak PJ.  

We all Know what's going on up in here as 'nonsensical' as it may seem


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> Oh speaking of random...
> Anybody get that YTCarrots body butter on sale at Walgreens for 3.99?? I was looking like okay..I'll try 2 since they were originally $13 each... Umm.. I shoulda sent Ray ray and nem up to get some more.. it's actually good! I used it this a.m.. like this is thinner than my staple shea souffle from Jasmines's... but it is still pretty effective... Now will I ever pay $13 for one jar...HECKY NO.


 
I bought a jar before but i didn't like it. I have been spoiled by jasmines.


----------



## Charz

*fabulosity* said:


> For my hair..hmm.. I tried Hseng Fua...or whatever it is ...smelled like vinegar and I was about to be single.
> 
> Then when the guy told me that all of their poos had sulfates...I was like what's the point! I wanted to try a mess of that Vanilla stuff that's a bit recent...
> 
> But for face and body ...hell to the yeah... I'm glad I found that MAC oil control lotion works as good for me as Gorgeous...because I couldn't see myself using $80 moisturizer from LUSH on the regular....



Girl, I would only buy Gorgeous from the UK, 55 bucks. But nah I don't want it.

David gets a sample of it everytime we go to Lush. He's like "Shoot, a sample of this stuff is worth 20 bucks, It's like putting gold on my face."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Girl, I would only buy Gorgeous from the UK, 55 bucks. But nah I don't want it.
> 
> *David gets a sample of it everytime we go to Lush. He's like "Shoot, a sample of this stuff is worth 20 bucks, It's like putting gold on my face."*


 
WOOT!  WOOT!  He's an Honorary Member!


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's Meant to Confuse. It's in PJ. And PJ speak PJ.
> 
> We all Know what's going on up in here as 'nonsensical' as it may seem


 
I see ... I said... 
I know you guys speak in codes..



La Colocha said:


> I bought a jar before but i didn't like it. I have been spoiled by jasmines.


 
Yeah jasmine's is creamier feeling... and softer.. but a little of this goes along way. You have to use a lot of Jasmine's to get the job done... because when I order the 4 oz...that's a straight week's worth... like I go into my Jasmine's cart and say hmmm...what do I want to smell like this week..and sure enough by Friday/Saturday.. I'm washing out the container.



Charzboss said:


> Girl, I would only buy Gorgeous from the UK, 55 bucks. But nah I don't want it.
> 
> David gets a sample of it everytime we go to Lush. He's like "Shoot, a sample of this stuff is worth 20 bucks, It's like putting gold on my face."


 
Don't get offended by this Charz but maybe it's because he's not black... Remember when they were runnng that special for the 2 moisturizers, 2 tabs (speaking of which I need to steam my face up before I go...(see nonsensical...lol) and full size face mask for $20...they were constantly out of Gorgeous to the point where I don't even think they ever had any... I mean we went on a tricounty search.. then when they finally did have it... I saw another woman (not black) getting it (I get mine from the Macy's counter)..and the counter dude saw me...and was instantly like "oh snap"...now we gon have to give this one some ... and that was the only time I got a sample...other than the squirt on my hand... (because they keep it behind the counter)... so I was like *** it and bought it with a giftcard the coworkers gave me for my bday. I really like it. Tell David it's like platinum....lol.

How is it cheaper in #s? It's 55 USD or #... because then that would be more... <<off to the lush uk site...>>


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charz, thanks for the tip about buying from the UK Lush store! I wonder why it's cheaper.... I subbed to your channel too


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I don't like any of the Afroveda conditioners  particularly the one with goat's milk, it smells like this obeah woman my grandma would visit back home in Jamaica.... I need to use those suckers up fast or I will just let them sit there. 

I am about sick of this project I'm doing, who in the heyal told me to do an international accounting class. I know this is so OT, but I need to vent, and I'm trying not to post in the OT forum. May 2010 CANNOT come soon enough


----------



## Charz

*fabulosity* said:


> Don't get offended by this Charz but maybe it's because he's not black... Remember when they were runnng that special for the 2 moisturizers, 2 tabs (speaking of which I need to steam my face up before I go...(see nonsensical...lol) and full size face mask for $20...they were constantly out of Gorgeous to the point where I don't even think they ever had any... I mean we went on a tricounty search.. then when they finally did have it... I saw another woman (not black) getting it (I get mine from the Macy's counter)..and the counter dude saw me...and was instantly like "oh snap"...now we gon have to give this one some ... and that was the only time I got a sample...other than the squirt on my hand... (because they keep it behind the counter)... so I was like *** it and bought it with a giftcard the coworkers gave me for my bday. I really like it. Tell David it's like platinum....lol.
> 
> How is it cheaper in #s? It's 55 USD or #... because then that would be more... <<off to the lush uk site...>>




Prolly haha, he has no shame either. It's funny that he asks the same people everyntime for his sample. He is not embarressed by anything. One of the SA even stated, "Wow you're bold for asking for a sample of Gorgeous, no one ever asks for one!"  

It's in dollars, I converted it. 55 bucks in the UK. They gave me 7 samples the last time I ordered, every one I asked for. A hefty sample of Gorgeous at that!

Wow they keep yours behind the counter? That's scandalous!


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> I am about sick of this project I'm doing, who in the heyal told me to do an international accounting class. I know this is so OT, but I need to vent, and I'm trying not to post in the OT forum. May 2010 CANNOT come soon enough



You have to deal with IFRS? How is that like, I didn't take a class like that in college. Do you know when they are going to implement it, for the CPA Exam as well?


----------



## chebaby

man that mix i used was so amazing. and the ghee on wet hair, my hair feels so good.


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> Charz, thanks for the tip about buying from the UK Lush store! I wonder why it's cheaper.... I subbed to your channel too



Thanks! 

It's cheaper because since Lush is an international company, each country is owned by a separate Lush entity, and they are able to set their own prices. 

The American Lush knows that they can price gorge it's customers and they will still pay.

The UK Lush knows that UKers are not willing to pay such high prices.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charzboss said:


> You have to deal with IFRS? How is that like, I didn't take a class like that in college. Do you know when they are going to implement it, for the CPA Exam as well?



Well according to the Roadmap the early adopters start in December for fiscal year 2010. By 2014 everyone down to private companies and small business owners should be converged, assuming we have met all the milestones. I'm not sure when it will be on the CPA exam, I know it'll be on there by the time I have to take it next summer. 

I didn't have to take it, but I needed an elective to fulfill my 150 credits to take the CPA. And I figured it would look awesome on my resume too. I like the class, The teacher is my adviser and she is really laid back, it's just *a lot* of reading, and it's just kind of bizarre doing things differently, especially after it's been ingrained for so long  

People are gonna be pissed when it's implemented though, no more extraordinary losses or gains, so many other special rules are gone


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> man that mix i used was so amazing. and the ghee on wet hair, my hair feels so good.


 
Did You Use up Anything?


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> Well according to the Roadmap the early adopters start in December for fiscal year 2010. By 2014 everyone down to private companies and small business owners should be converged, assuming we have met all the milestones. I'm not sure when it will be on the CPA exam, I know it'll be on there by the time I have to take it next summer.
> 
> I didn't have to take it, but I needed an elective to fulfill my 150 credits to take the CPA. And I figured it would look awesome on my resume too. I like the class, The teacher is my adviser and she is really laid back, it's just *a lot* of reading, and it's just kind of bizarre doing things differently, especially after it's been ingrained for so long
> 
> People are gonna be pissed when it's implemented though, no more extraordinary losses or gains, so many other special rules are gone



See thats why I love this thread, I learn something new everyday.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Charzboss said:


> Prolly haha, he has no shame either. It's funny that he asks the same people everyntime for his sample. He is not embarressed by anything. One of the SA even stated, "Wow you're bold for asking for a sample of Gorgeous, no one ever asks for one!"
> 
> It's in dollars, I converted it. 55 bucks in the UK. They gave me 7 samples the last time I ordered, every one I asked for. A hefty sample of Gorgeous at that!
> 
> Wow they keep yours behind the counter? That's scandalous!


 
Right!! It's crazy... Next time David goes tell him to put on a moustach and go as Dylan and get me a sample. I am straight using a DAP.. that sucker gots to last me...lol.


----------



## La Colocha

I used my homemade butter to do my fat twists last night and it works well. Tonight im going to moisturize with tw mix and jcns. Im liking the n&s and the smell. I can't wait to get my darcy's order. I want to try that twist cream.


----------



## chebaby

nope T. i didnt use up anything. i am almost out of my honey hemp but i put in an order for it about a week ago becuse i knew i was almost out. i may have 2 more uses in the bottle. this is a staple so i will always have a bottle on hand.

i am half way done with my braids and i realized that i do not like the heavy cream on wet hair. it is much better on dry hair. i mean its moisturizing either way but i mean on wet hair it doesnt go on smooth. it feels a little rough going on. on top of that it does not make my hair shine. its not that bad because when i finish i can just add oil.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> nope T. i didnt use up anything. i am almost out of my honey hemp but i put in an order for it about a week ago becuse i knew i was almost out. i may have 2 more uses in the bottle. this is a staple so i will always have a bottle on hand.
> 
> i am half way done with my braids and i realized that i do not like the heavy cream on wet hair. it is much better on dry hair. i mean its moisturizing either way but i mean on wet hair it doesnt go on smooth. it feels a little rough going on. on top of that it does not make my hair shine. its not that bad because when i finish i can just add oil.


 
Do you think its because you used the ghee first? I thought the ghee was very moisturizing alone, but did nothing for me as a detangler.


----------



## Shay72

I'm mad! I know I ordered my Hairveda right after BeetleBug too . I'm joking   but it will be interesting to see what products come in when.  Qhem said they got about 100 orders in the first 18 minutes .

Char & Lamara in here speaking a foreign language .


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I'm mad! I know I ordered my Hairveda right after BeetleBug too . I'm joking  but it will be interesting to see what products come in when. *Qhem said they got about 100 orders in the first 18 minutes *.
> 
> Char & Lamara in here speaking a foreign language .


 
Wow they were not playing, i wish i would have bought something now that im on hiatus but ill take advantage next year. By that time im hoping there are some new products out.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Do you think its because you used the ghee first? I thought the ghee was very moisturizing alone, but did nothing for me as a detangler.


 no. i noticed it before. the heavy cream gives me no shine and goes on easier if applied to dry hair. most products to me work the other way around.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> no. i noticed it before. the heavy cream gives me *no shine* and goes on easier if applied to dry hair. most products to me work the other way around.


 
Ok now i see, it did the same to me, but it gave me shine as a dc. Wierd.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I would also recommend the Monkey Snacks scent from Jasmine's. I know it sounds crazy but it smells . She has a page on her website that describes all of her scents. Okay let' see Monkey Snacks--banana, coconut, lime, orange, grapefruit, bergamot, and cloves.
> 
> I have given Jasmine's as a gift to quite a few people and they love it. I was a BBW fiend for years (I acted a fool at the June & January sales every year) and everyone always knew it was a no fail gift for me. Then I decided to go natural and switched over to Carol's Daughter then I wanted natural but more for money so now there's Jasmine's. She's the best IMO.


 
I just ordered the Monkey Snacks for my sister and I!!!  It is delicious!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, I used up my Philip B. Deep conditioner. No repurchase.

Fab, *cough* what else did you get from Caramocal....?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I want to buy something at Sally's since they have 20% off today but I haven't a clue what to buy


----------



## Charz

I hope my hairveda doesn't go out today....so I can get a goody bag and combine shipping!


----------



## *fabulosity*

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, I used up my Philip B. Deep conditioner. No repurchase.
> 
> Fab, *cough* what else did you get from Caramocal....?


 
The Gentle butter, Tough Butter, and the Shea co smoothing custard... 

I am THIS CLOSE to using up my FIRST and only KBB product... My Pom Guava Nectar... my BKT'ed hair loves this stuff. I put it on at night and then pin curl. I am so glad I've got a regimen that works.

I was on a binge this weekend..I think its moving anxiety. No more hair products until next year. I got enough of everything.


----------



## *fabulosity*

lamaravilla said:


> I want to buy something at Sally's since they have 20% off today but I haven't a clue what to buy


 
I'm going there in a few... I'm getting long pins (easier for pincurling), some better scissors, and combs. Just tools.. no products. 

I have found that this type of comb works better for me for detangling than those shower combs...

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...S279US280&sa=X&um=1&ei=Qq8TS-CQN-b2nQfHycD6Aw

I hardly have any hair the comb when I'm done.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

*fabulosity* said:


> I'm going there in a few... I'm getting long pins (easier for pincurling), some better scissors, and combs. Just tools.. no products.
> 
> I have found that this type of comb works better for me for detangling than those shower combs...
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...S279US280&sa=X&um=1&ei=Qq8TS-CQN-b2nQfHycD6Aw
> 
> I hardly have any hair the comb when I'm done.



I had that comb! But it fell in the toilet 

I thought the 20% sale was only online? I got a bunch of stuff just now, but the only hair product I got was Hair One cleansing cream, I want to try and go without shampoo for even a month and see how my hair feels.


----------



## mkd

Ladies, has anyone ordered from verbana custom blends?


----------



## Shay72

*fabulosity* said:


> I'm going there in a few... I'm getting long pins (easier for pincurling), some better scissors, and combs. Just tools.. no products.
> 
> I have found that this type of comb works better for me for detangling than those shower combs...
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...S279US280&sa=X&um=1&ei=Qq8TS-CQN-b2nQfHycD6Aw
> 
> I hardly have any hair the comb when I'm done.


 
That's what mine looks like and I love it.  I barely lose any hair.  It seems my hair is getting coilier (what?what?I didn't know how else to describe it) by the day so I need  great detangling tools.



mkd said:


> Ladies, has anyone ordered from verbana custom blends?


 
I have.  I'm still using some of the samples just to use them up.  The scents are too sickly sweet for me. I think Brownie really likes their stuff.


----------



## mkd

Shay72 said:


> That's what mine looks like and I love it. I barely lose any hair. It seems my hair is getting coilier (what?what?I didn't know how else to describe it) by the day so I need great detangling tools.
> 
> 
> 
> I have. I'm still using some of the samples just to use them up. The scents are too sickly sweet for me. I think Brownie really likes their stuff.


Wow, really Shay.  I am debating between there and Jasmine's for just some little token christmas gifts.  I want some soap bars and maybe some lotion or cream.  I got caught up in the packaging for verbena but I don't like too sweet smelling.  It gives me a headache and I don't want to give other people headaches.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, I used up my Philip B. Deep conditioner. No repurchase.


 
Good job brownie



*fabulosity* said:


> *No more hair products until next year. I got enough of everything*.


 




mkd said:


> Ladies, has anyone ordered from verbana custom blends?


 
I tried some of her samples but i didn't like them. They were barely scented to me and didn't last long at all.


----------



## La Colocha

Today on my hair i will be using, tw mix and jbco to seal. Im trying to keep my products in rotation to use them up. I won't be buying anything from hairveda's sale today. I have enough hair and body products. If i get an urge ill just look at my inventory list to bring me back down to earth. It's time for me to get back on track.


----------



## Shay72

I done told you & T when you rotate through products (unless I'm misunderstanding what you are saying) it takes longer to use up. You need to pick a product and stick with it and use it up until its gone.  I know it's boring but it works . I should be able to use up about 3 products this week.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I done told you & T *when you rotate through products (unless I'm misunderstanding what you are saying) it takes longer to use up. You need to pick a product and stick with it and use it up until its gone.* I know it's boring but it works . I should be able to use up about 3 products this week.


 
I can try it, i have some new stuff coming that i want to try too. I'll start with the bottle of jbco i have half left. Moisturizers take a while because i don't need alot.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I can try it, i have some new stuff coming that i want to try too. I'll start with the bottle of jbco i have half left. Moisturizers take a while because i don't need alot.


 
It's especially hard when you have new products you want to try.  I've been eyeing and smelling my Taliah W PMB everyday now .  I should be able to start using it by this weekend or beginning next week. I've been using the Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion as my moisturizer forever now  and let's not talk about butters .


----------



## BeetleBug

Qhem is on it. i just got my shipping confirmation from her.


----------



## Shay72

Okay now Hairveda.  I'm trying to leave work!!!!


----------



## Charz

Shay72 said:


> Okay now Hairveda. I'm trying to leave work!!!!


 

I know, I didn't see anything.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Okay now Hairveda. I'm trying to leave work!!!!


 
Girl im like what are you talking about? Duh its 3 and 4 oclock.


----------



## BeetleBug

Hairveda just posted the grab bags


----------



## Charz

Got my Big A$$ bag!


----------



## La Colocha

GO


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Got my Big A$$ bag!


 
Lmao


----------



## BeetleBug

I got the mini.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Lmao


 

*Cough* Can you add me to your no buy?


----------



## Shay72

I went platinum too, Char! I'm out I will be on later.


----------



## Charz

How many bags did you get Shay? Like 8?


----------



## Shay72

I should've went mini too but ....


----------



## Charz

Shay72 said:


> I went platinum too, Char! I'm out I will be on later.


 

Holla!! We ballin'


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> How many bags did you get Shay? Like 8?


 
No  just 1 and really I shouldn't have got that!


----------



## La Colocha

You ladies are so fun. I didn't get anything because i know aint no green tea butter in none of those bags lol. Ill pass for another day.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> How many bags did you get Shay? *Like 8?[/*QUOTE]


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Hmmmm, I like to know exactly what I'm buying. I can't go for that wackness. Off to UK Lush site


----------



## mkd

I got 4 mini and the silver.  I should have gotten the platinum.


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> Hmmmm, I like to know exactly what I'm buying. I can't go for that wackness. Off to UK Lush site


 
Girl, I am on a Lush no buy untill I run outta Dream Wash, Dream Cream, Herbalism or Aqua Marina! really anything heh


----------



## Charz

Wait my QB shipped.....wheww


----------



## chebaby

i had no idea hairveda was having a grab bag thingy until i came in here. dont know if i wanna get anything since i dont know what im getting.

on another note. yall know that store in NY called ricky's that the nyc ladies seem to get all their products? well have yall ordered from them before? they have some things i want for 20% off.


----------



## mkd

I wish my afroveda would ship.  I am so impatient.  I hate ordering online, I want my stuff now!


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> I got 4 mini and the silver. I should have gotten the platinum.


 
Girl...I'm about to buy some more silver.....


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> i had no idea hairveda was having a grab bag thingy until i came in here. dont know if i wanna get anything since i dont know what im getting.
> 
> *on another note. yall know that store in NY called ricky's that the nyc ladies seem to get all their products? well have yall ordered from them before? they have some things i want for 20% off.*


 
They are awesome. Fast shipping. I would recomend them!


----------



## mkd

What do they have that you are looking at Che?

Now I kind of wish I had just ordered stuff so I can get what I want.  I am going to be mad if I get a bunch of stuff I don't want.


----------



## Charz

I would love some 

HydraSilica 

Whipped Cream 3: 

AshaOmega Scalp Booster

AvoSoya


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I must say that I prefer the Lush USA site, the UK site is difficult to navigate


----------



## destine2grow

chebaby said:


> i had no idea hairveda was having a grab bag thingy until i came in here. dont know if i wanna get anything since i dont know what im getting.
> 
> on another note. yall know that store in NY called ricky's that the nyc ladies seem to get all their products? well have yall ordered from them before? they have some things i want for 20% off.


 
What's the website add?


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> I must say that I prefer the Lush USA site, the UK site is difficult to navigate


 

ITA, that's why I browse on the USA Lush and buy it on the UK one!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charzboss said:


> ITA, that's why I browse on the USA Lush and buy it on the UK one!



 That's what I'm doing too!


----------



## La Colocha

pringle said:


> What's the website add?


 
Are you talking about hairveda or ricky's?

Here the hairveda link www.hairveda.com i don't know about ricky's.


----------



## Charz

I downgraded to a silver bag. There was only 1 left and I got it! I am not interested in Urban Aroma stuff. Lush is my skincare boo.


----------



## chebaby

i just type in Riky's in google and it brings it up.

mkd, i was looking at the curls products. i already have the milkshake, whipped cream and the quench moisturizer and i really like them. now i want to try the coconut conditioner. curlmart has it too but im just trying to see who i want to order from. for some reason i dont wanna order from the actual curl website.


----------



## Charz

My Jane Carter shipped! Holla!!!

I am gonna review my Darcy's this weekend!


----------



## chebaby

me too Charz. i sure dont need anymore skin care stuff. no matter how good it smells.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> i just type in Riky's in google and it brings it up.


 
I know right, Google is your friend.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> i just type in Riky's in google and it brings it up.
> 
> mkd, i was looking at the curls products. i already have the milkshake, whipped cream and the quench moisturizer and i really like them. now i want to try the coconut conditioner. curlmart has it too but im just trying to see who i want to order from. for some reason i dont wanna order from the actual curl website.


 

Girl get it from the website. They have promo's all the time and reward dollars so you can get cash back.


----------



## robot.

are these bags a big deal or something?


----------



## La Colocha

Curlmart 15% today only Code* MONDAY.*


----------



## Charz

Go Hairveda!

I wanted two Silver bags to exchange for the platinum one that I ordered. I was only able to order one silver bag because it was sold out. Well Reyna and BJ sent me a invoice for the second bag!!! WOOTTTT!!!!!

Ballin!!!


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> are these bags a big deal or something?


 
Some are just body products and some are hair and body products. The bags have a certain $ worth of products any they are 1/2 off that price. Go take a look its hard to explain. You don't know what you are going to get in them.


----------



## Charz

ROBOTxcore said:


> are these bags a big deal or something?


 

It's basically a 50% discount. But you don't know on what.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Go Hairveda!
> 
> I wanted two Silver bags to exchange for the platinum one that I ordered. I was only able to order one silver bag because it was sold out. Well Reyna and BJ sent me a invoice for the second bag!!! WOOTTTT!!!!!
> 
> Ballin!!!


 
I can see their faces now, whoo lawd here comes charz again..


----------



## Charz

Well I'll be on the blackberry on the train. Toodles!


----------



## robot.

yeah, i saw the site and it just didn't catch my eye.  i come on here and everyone is BAGS BAGS BAGS!!

sounds exciting, though, but i is broke from my last little spree. i should be getting my hairveda samples today or tomorrow though.


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> yeah, i saw the site and it just didn't catch my eye.  i come on here and everyone is BAGS BAGS BAGS!!
> 
> sounds exciting, though, but i is broke from my last little spree. i should be getting my hairveda samples today or tomorrow though.


 
I didn't get anything either, i placed an order a few weeks before black friday so im good. We get a bit giddy with sales. What did you order for samples?


----------



## robot.

just the sitirnillah, cococasta and avosoya.

eta: the black friday sitrinillah is still in my cart! and i don't even have ten bucks in my paypal.


----------



## chebaby

it does sound exciting to get 50% off bags but im not interested. i'll prolly be the one to get stuck with a thing of sitrinilla knowing i hate that stuff. while everyone who like it'll be looking for theirs lol.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Well dang  I just spent all this time shopping on the lush site, come to find out they don't take Discover cards, and I wanted to use my $200 Discover gift card 

This gift card is burning a hole in my pocket I tell you, and I just got it today


----------



## robot.

lamaravilla said:


> Well dang  I just spent all this time shopping on the lush site, come to find out they don't take Discover cards, and I wanted to use my $200 Discover gift card
> 
> This gift card is burning a hole in my pocket I tell you, and I just got it today



That sucks.  Do they take paypal? Maybe you could hook your card up to your paypal and then pay with that.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

ROBOTxcore said:


> That sucks.  Do they take paypal? Maybe you could hook your card up to your paypal and then pay with that.



Nope, they sure don't. I'm really salty about this right now


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> Nope, they sure don't. I'm really salty about this right now


 
Is there a store near you that you can go to?


----------



## Charz

Its way more expensive at the stores over here. Its 30-40 percent cheaper in the UK. Even with the exchange rate and the shipping.


----------



## robot.

Phew. Okay, got my condish. I hope I like it. erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Its way more expensive at the stores over here. Its 30-40 percent cheaper in the UK. Even with the exchange rate and the shipping.


 
Ok i see know. Its cheaper to order on line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> I'm going there in a few... I'm getting long pins (easier for pincurling), some better scissors, and combs. *Just tools.. no products*.
> 
> I have found that this type of comb works better for me for detangling than those shower combs..I hardly have any hair the comb when I'm done.


 
I purchased Supplies Too.  Spray Bottles, Squirt Bottles, Clips and a few 'small' containers to send out samples in. 

It was less than $25.00 + Free Shipping.

I wasn't tempted to order any products at all.


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> Phew. Okay, got my condish. I hope I like it. erplexed


 
The sitrinillah? If you don't like it you can always post it on the exchange forum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I would love some
> 
> HydraSilica
> 
> Whipped Cream 3:
> 
> AshaOmega Scalp Booster
> 
> AvoSoya


 
So Why Didn't You Get It?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I purchased Supplies Too. Spray Bottles, Squirt Bottles, Clips and a few 'small' containers to send out samples in.
> 
> It was less than $25.00 + Free Shipping.
> 
> I wasn't tempted to order any products at all.


 
You ordered supplies on line? I wanted some rollers to try rollersets. You don't need heat with rollersets right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I done told you & T when you rotate through products (unless I'm misunderstanding what you are saying) it takes longer to use up. You need to pick a product and stick with it and use it up until its gone. I know it's boring but it works* . I should be able to use up about 3 products this week.


 
Girl....You are Right!  You Don' Toldt Us and Toldt Us How to Do it! 

And I am _Finally_ Listening......and Yes, it works much Faster.

Thanks Shay!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> So Why Didn't You Get It?



I know people be reading this thread, those are what I hope are in my goody bag.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I know people be reading this thread, those are what I hope are in my goody bag.


 
I Feel you PUSHA':scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You ordered supplies on line? I wanted some rollers to try rollersets. You don't need heat with rollersets right.


 
Yeah, You can AirDry Your Roller-Sets.  With a Good Technique and Good Leave-In.  It should come out fine.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I had my cart with my $15.00 hairveda bag ready to be checked out but when I saw the shipping price($6.90) I said "no thank you" and hit the red x on the screen. the shipping was a little too high for me. maybe im a major cheapo. dont forget to post what was in your bags ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma Stick to Da' Plan!  Imma Downsize these products as best I can.  I have about 5 more Wash Days to "Clean Up My Act" (no pun intended). 

Imma Strictly be focused on Using Stuff Up for the next Month.  

I can't believe tomorrow is Already December 1st!

Anyway, Next Year, My Focus will Totally Shift. Health, Retention, Technique. 

I am SO on product overload.


----------



## chebaby

well when i go home i got some stuff i need to get together to throw away or give away. there are certain things im just tired of looking at. 
like all these damn gels i went out a purchased a minute ago knowing i hated gels before this bored and im not gonna like them now. i mean i like gel-LIKE products but not gels. i like cream gels, puddings and all natural serums and such but not cvs 2-5 dollar gels. so if my friend with locks dont want them, in the trash they go.


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> I had my cart with my $15.00 hairveda bag ready to be checked out but when I saw the shipping price($6.90) I said "no thank you" and hit the red x on the screen. the shipping was a little too high for me. *maybe im a major cheapo*. dont forget to post what was in your bags ladies.


 
No your thinking about your purchases. I see you in the career forum and you have alot to offer. I want you to bring that in here with you also. We are all pj's but we can always save money. The challenge next year will switch its focus to budgeting and saving on purchases as well as still using up products.Also video reviews,blogs and tutorials. I want this challenge to be of use to us, and to those who lurk also. Im ready to take it to the next level.


----------



## fattyfatfat

thanks!!!!!!!! Im ready for next years challenge!




La Colocha said:


> No your thinking about your purchases. I see you in the career forum and you have alot to offer. I want you to bring that in here with you also. We are all pj's but we can always save money. The challenge next year will switch its focus to budgeting and saving on purchases as well as still using up products.Also video reviews,blogs and tutorials. I want this challenge to be of use to us, and to those who lurk also. Im ready to take it to the next level.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Wow, really Shay. I am debating between there and Jasmine's for just some little token christmas gifts. I want some soap bars and maybe some lotion or cream. I got caught up in the packaging for verbena but I don't like too sweet smelling. It gives me a headache and I don't want to give other people headaches.


 
I loooooove Verbena!! The scents last forever for me! I just got an order from them, too!! I don't get the real weird, complicated scents but I love her stuff.  I also just placed an order from Jasmine's. Love her stuff, too!!!  I got Lemon Sugar (my fav), Monkey Snacks (holla, Shay!!), and Home for the Holidays stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *well when i go home i got some stuff i need to get together to throw away or give away. there are certain things im just tired of looking at.
> like all these damn gels i went out a purchased a minute ago knowing i hated gels before this bored and im not gonna like them now. i mean i like gel-LIKE products but not gels. i like cream gels, puddings and all natural serums and such but not cvs 2-5 dollar gels. so if my friend with locks dont want them, in the trash they go.*


*
*
I can tell this was an Implusive Purchase for You.  For one thing, You'd Neva' Buy CVS Gel [email protected] $5.00.  Next time you 'feel' something like that, buy a pack of Gum

See..that's the kind of Stuff Imma cut out.  I went in Family Dollar today @lunch to get a 'cheap' gift bag for Baby-Boys little Burf-day gift, And Ended up with Mane N' Tail Conditioner in My Hand 

I left it at the Register, got my bag and left.  I like the Conditioner, but I certainly DON'T NEED IT!  Not in a Million Years.

_*that's because i was lurking at work and was in that m n t conditioner thread*_


----------



## fattyfatfat

I love verbena and jasmine's equally, but I often choose jasmines because the money goes to one of "us".


----------



## Brownie518

washnset said:


> *I love verbena and jasmine's equally, but I often choose jasmines because the money goes to one of "us*".


 

 Me, too!! There was one point in time where I was ordering from Jasmine's almost weekly (for myself as well as friends and family ). I love Dana!! She is so sweet! 
But, I sure do love me some Verbena. 

I already got my Njoi that I ordered on Black Friday.


----------



## mkd

washnset said:


> I love verbena and jasmine's equally, but I often choose jasmines because the money goes to one of "us".


 Oh, I thought verbena was one of us, in that case, its not even a question anymore.  Thanks girl!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I loooooove *Verbena*!! The scents last forever for me! I just got an order from them, too!! I don't get the real weird, complicated scents but I love her stuff.  I also just placed an order from Jasmine's. Love her stuff, too!!!  I got Lemon Sugar (my fav), Monkey Snacks (holla, Shay!!), and Home for the Holidays stuff.


 
How could you cheat on jasmines like that. Im going to send dana a pm and warn her about choolol.

Ps. She must have sent me some samples from the bottom of the bowl because i swear i could barely smell them. And the crack bags were whack.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> No your thinking about your purchases. I see you in the career forum and you have alot to offer. I want you to bring that in here with you also. We are all pj's but we can always save money. The challenge next year will switch its focus to budgeting and saving on purchases as well as still using up products.Also video reviews,blogs and tutorials. I want this challenge to be of use to us, and to those who lurk also. Im ready to take it to the next level.


 
I wanna hear more it seems like you have it all planned out.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I think she's yt based off of her facebook pics




mkd said:


> Oh, I thought verbena was one of us, in that case, its not even a question anymore.  Thanks girl!


----------



## fattyfatfat

I can't wait njoi to put her new pomade on etsy! I'm definately going to buy it.




Brownie518 said:


> Me, too!! There was one point in time where I was ordering from Jasmine's almost weekly (for myself as well as friends and family ). I love Dana!! She is so sweet!
> But, I sure do love me some Verbena.
> 
> I already got my Njoi that I ordered on Black Friday.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> [/B]
> I can tell this was an Implusive Purchase for You. For one thing, You'd Neva' Buy CVS Gel [email protected] $5.00. Next time you 'feel' something like that, buy a pack of Gum
> 
> See..that's the kind of Stuff Imma cut out. I went in Family Dollar today @lunch to get a 'cheap' gift bag for Baby-Boys little Burf-day gift, And Ended up with Mane N' Tail Conditioner in My Hand
> 
> I left it at the Register, got my bag and left. I like the Conditioner, but I certainly DON'T NEED IT! Not in a Million Years.
> 
> _*that's because i was lurking at work and was in that m n t conditioner thread*_


 yes girl. im really cutting back on buying just because. i still purchase but i think about it and question if i really need it and if its something i'll keep using over time. the only reason i bought the gels were because everyone kept talking about curl definition and curls popping and all that jazz but im a 3c lmao. my curls are always popping unless i do something to screw it up. so the gels are not needed.
im proud of you too T. i know we know we dont need anything but that doesnt always stop us. so you are doing very well.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I wanna hear more *it seems like you have it all planned out.*


 
Not yet just brainstorming but i need all of you to help me keep it going. Like for example i want to include things to help all of us while were using up products. Videos, blogs on transistioning, stretching for relaxed and naturals. Someone needs help with something like a style or they can't make a decision on a certain product to puchase. If you ladies have any ideas put it out there. We have this forum  for info but many times i see we post questions in here for each other instead of starting a thread. Its still use one buy one. I just want to get more in depth with it.Do you think its too much?


----------



## Brownie518

washnset said:


> I can't wait njoi to put her new pomade on etsy! I'm definately going to buy it.


 
That's one of the things I ordered!! I can't wait to try it!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yes girl. im really cutting back on buying just because. i still purchase but i think about it and question if i really need it and if its something i'll keep using over time. the only reason i bought the gels were because everyone kept talking about curl definition and curls popping and all that jazz but im a 3c lmao. my curls are always popping unless i do something to screw it up. so the gels are not needed.
> *im proud of you too T. i know we know we dont need anything but that doesnt always stop us. so you are doing very well*.


 
Aww Thanks Che!  (But Not Really) BF Got Me! The only thing I really shoulda' bought was JBCO.  All that 'other' stuff was a Splurge.  Oh, and maybe my Qhemet = !

I just came back from Stashville.  I am looking to put one of those "goodie boxes together" for a fellow U 1 B 1 Challenger. 

And.....I didn't feel totally overwhelmed because I could put my Hands on exactly what I needed to get to.  Thanks to Organizing Better.  But it Still doesn't make any sense.

I had promised a coupla' 'posters' fellow U 1 b 1 challengers, I'd hook 'em up with a coupla' thangs.....So, Oh Well, I did my part to Stimulate the Economy and help our BB's

But Come 01-01 It's On!  And there's no turning back.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Please let me know if you like it




Brownie518 said:


> That's one of the things I ordered!! I can't wait to try it!!


----------



## maysay

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma Stick to Da' Plan!  Imma Downsize these products as best I can.  I have about 5 more Wash Days to "Clean Up My Act" (no pun intended).
> 
> Imma Strictly be focused on Using Stuff Up for the next Month.
> 
> I can't believe tomorrow is Already December 1st!
> 
> Anyway, Next Year, My Focus will Totally Shift. Health, Retention, Technique.
> 
> I am SO on product overload.



Look at it this way...even if you don't use up EVERYTHING you want to use by 12/31...you'll be much closer than when you started. And you're much more conscious of where you want to be, which is not mired in endless products.

Oh and once you start focusing on technique...products will definitely take a backseat. Learning how to style is super difficult...the good thing is, you won't need to buy any products to help you out because you already have some of everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Not yet just brainstorming but i need all of you to help me keep it going. Like for example i want to include things to help all of us while were using up products. Videos, blogs on transistioning, stretching for relaxed and naturals. Someone needs help with something like a style or they can't make a decision on a certain product to puchase. If you ladies have any ideas put it out there. We have this forum for info but many times i see we post questions in here for each other instead of starting a thread. Its still use one buy one. I just want to get more in depth with it.Do you think its too much?


 
No, Not at All.  Like today when Shay reiterated how she told us to stick to that one product and finish it up.  That's the stuff I need to have repeated.  To help me get through stuff. _*Helpful Hints/Tips/Advice*_

Brownie shared with me a while back how you can use a Leave-In as a Rinse Out.......Stuff Like that, that I would have never thought of........

Yeah, I Love Hearing about & Participating in "SALES" As much as the Next PJ, but I need more assistance in Health. Retention. and Technique.  As well as going through my Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

maysay said:


> Look at it this way...even if you don't use up EVERYTHING you want to use by 12/31...you'll be much closer than when you started. And you're much more conscious of where you want to be, which is not mired in endless products.
> 
> Oh and once you start focusing on technique...products will definitely take a backseat. Learning how to style is super difficult...the good thing is, you won't need to buy any products to help you out because you already have some of everything.


 
WOW!  You're Such A Sweetie!  Thanks!

I am determined to Shift My Paradigm!


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, I used up my Affirm 5n1 and Aveda DR poo. Both are staples but I won't repurchase until I can use up some of this other s**t I have first. If I have them, I won't use the other stuff. I'll wait until January, I think.


----------



## mkd

Washnset you are not cheap at all.  Shipping was why I didn't order hairveda on friday.  I ordered grab bags for people that I need small christmas gifts for.  If I was just getting one bag, I wouldn't have ordered.


----------



## chebaby

ooooohhhhh i forgot that too T. about leave ins=rinse out. cool. but i still dont co wash as much as i used to so it doesnt help me too much lol. maybe during the summer.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Washnset you are not cheap at all. Shipping was why I didn't order hairveda on friday. I ordered grab bags for people that I need small christmas gifts for. If I was just getting one bag, I wouldn't have ordered.


 
I agree. I don't play that high shipping mess, either. I got a few bags because I know there will be stuff in there I can give as little gifts (and maybe keep ) but I feel you on the 6.90 being too much for one!!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, I used up my Affirm 5n1 and Aveda DR poo. Both are staples but I won't repurchase until I can use up some of this other s**t I have first. If I have them, I won't use the other stuff. I'll wait until January, I think.


 
Good job brownie. Keep it up.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Not yet just brainstorming but i need all of you to help me keep it going. Like for example i want to include things to help all of us while were using up products. Videos, blogs on transistioning, stretching for relaxed and naturals. Someone needs help with something like a style or they can't make a decision on a certain product to puchase. If you ladies have any ideas put it out there. We have this forum for info but many times i see we post questions in here for each other instead of starting a thread. Its still use one buy one. I just want to get more in depth with it.Do you think its too much?


 
I think you would need to change the name.  Honestly it really should be named the PJ Support Group Thread, PJ Recovery Group Thread, Product Junky Challenge, We're PJs We Can Help You (j/k about this last one) something like that.  We can focus on the following:  

*product reviews which can be done in the thread, blog posts, youtube videos with links provided 

*alert people to sales 

*continue to focus on using up, analyzing, saving, helping others to do the same 

*new products  

*mixology

*organizing your stash

*managing your stash

*comparable products

*Got a question about a product

*Got a question about a vendor 

Styling I'm not sure about because I think the focus should be products.   Honestly we do all of this now....you should just change the name .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, *I used up my Affirm 5n1 and Aveda DR poo. Both are staples but I won't repurchase until I can use up some of this other s**t I have first. If I have them, I won't use the other stuff.* I'll wait until January, I think.


 
So Seriously: _Why Buy the Other Stuff_?  If you'll just end up pushing them aside to use the Affirm & the Aveda?

And I am not trying to be funny.

So, when you use up the other stuff, will you just stick to Aveda 'Poo and Affirm 5n1?


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I think you would need to change the name. Honestly it really should be named the PJ Support Group Thread, PJ Recovery Group Thread, Product Junky Challenge, We're PJs We Can Help You (j/k about this last one) something like that. We can focus on the following:
> 
> *product reviews which can be done in the thread, blog posts, youtube videos with links provided
> 
> *alert people to sales
> 
> *continue to focus on using up, analyzing, saving, helping others to do the same
> 
> *new products
> 
> *mixology
> 
> *organizing your stash
> 
> *managing your stash
> 
> *comparable products
> 
> *Got a question about a product
> 
> *Got a question about a vendor
> 
> Styling I'm not sure about because I think the focus should be products. Honestly we do all of this now....you should just change the name .


 
I like these shay your right. I was going to do the pj support group or pj anonymous at the start but i saw bhm has a thread as the same thing. I did not want to be accused of stealing someones idea so i thought of something different. I appreciate your input. I want to know what you all want out of this too.


----------



## Shay72

To build off your idea related to stretching, transitioning, relaxed, natural--  We've all tried a ton of products and can speak to how it helps when transitioning or when relaxed or when natural, etc...

Also what I want out of this is what I already get:
fun
laughs
support
a serious reality check

Also girl thread names are not trademarked,copyrighted or patened.  Use what you want.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> So Seriously: _Why Buy the Other Stuff_? If you'll just end up pushing them aside to use the Affirm & the Aveda?
> 
> And I am not trying to be funny.
> 
> So, when you use up the other stuff, will you just stick to Aveda 'Poo and Affirm 5n1?


 
It's not anything I've purchased recently. Just crap I'm trying to use up. Things I've wanted to try or whatever. The Aveda DR poo is my fav and the Affirm I will always use. It lasts long since I don't use it often. At touch up time, and when I feel I need it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> It's not anything I've purchased recently. Just crap I'm trying to use up. Things I've wanted to try or whatever. The Aveda DR poo is my fav and the Affirm I will always use. It lasts long since I don't use it often. At touch up time, and when I feel I need it.


 
Okay......

Just Checking Sis!


----------



## chebaby

im going to go back to using my black soap because i dont wanna waste the money. im just gonna have to make sure to not put it on my scalp and to moisturize my scalp afterwards.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> im going to go back to using my black soap because i dont wanna waste the money. im just gonna have to make sure to not put it on my scalp and to moisturize my scalp afterwards.


 
You can use it for a body wash too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay......
> 
> Just Checking Sis!


 
I know!! 

That's the kind of behavior that led me here. Just buying s**t all the time. I still buy , I just get what I need and what I know I'll like.


----------



## Charz

I used up a jar of Phyto Specific Vital Cream Bath.

I will not repurchase, it's not natural enough!


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> I used up a jar of Phyto Specific Vital Cream Bath.
> 
> I will not repurchase, *it's not natural enough*!


 
Hold tight to that tree girllol. Good job lady.


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> I used up a jar of Phyto Specific Vital Cream Bath.
> 
> I will not repurchase, it's not natural enough!


 lmao. i totally get it. i want more than 90% of my stash to be all natural.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> lmao. i totally get it. i want more than 90% of my stash to be all natural.


 
I would say im about 95% there except for the elucence products. I haven't researched all the ingredients in those but the rest of my products are all natural.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi Ladies!

I've been spending time with the fam.... I didn't buy anything aside from jbco, I actually found this in the store. 

I am going to organize my stash, I know some stuff needs to be thrown out or given away.

I see you all have been having a good ole time.  LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Hold tight to that tree girl*lol. Good job lady.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Got Some Pond Scum Dipped in Honey with Tree Sap For Sale. $9.99 + Shipping.

I'm prolly about 40% Natural and 60% Baskin Robbins & DQ (i.e. cones)


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> I would say im about 95% there except for the elucence products. I haven't researched all the ingredients in those but the rest of my products are all natural.



The only thing stopping me from try the Eluence are the parabans. They scare me.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> The only thing stopping me from try the Eluence are the parabans. They scare me.


 
I don't even know what a paraben is, No don't tell me. I love elucence so let me live in the dark some mo.


----------



## La Colocha

MissVee said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I've been spending time with the fam.... I didn't buy anything aside from jbco, I actually found this in the store.
> 
> I am going to organize my stash, I know some stuff needs to be thrown out or given away.
> 
> I see you all have been having a good ole time. LOL


 
I hope you had a good time. Welcome back.


----------



## maysay

Charzboss said:


> The only thing stopping me from try the Eluence are the parabans. They scare me.




That's why I like AO, no parabens. Or so they say, they like to lie about their ingredients so I can't trust them 100%.


----------



## La Colocha

maysay said:


> That's why I like AO, no parabens. Or so they say, *they like to lie about their ingredients* so I can't trust them 100%.


 
May you going to have to give me a little bit more info please.


----------



## maysay

La Colocha said:


> May you going to have to give me a little bit more info please.



The "coconut fatty acid cream base" is just cetyl alcohol, which is clearly not "natural". But the United States doesn't really regulate beauty products so as long as a company isn't completely lying, they can say whatever they want on their labels. The UK labeling shows what the actual ingredient is.

I'm not cool with creative labeling just to get me to buy your product. I love my AO White Camellia, I really do, but if I for some reason found something better I'd let it go since I feel like I can't put my full trust in AO. I don't trust that they're preservative is what they say it is because I'm almost positive Vitamin A, C, and E can't actually preserve a water based product. And almost all "natural" companies are using Phenoxyethanol (which I also have issues with).

ETA: I think the "citrus seed extract" in the Aubrey's preservative is actually Phenoxyethanol since some companies have been said to use "derived from grapefruits" or something like that as a euphemism for phenoxyethanol.


----------



## chebaby

i love AO but i dont like the "keeping secrets" either.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i love AO but i dont like the "keeping secrets" either.


 
I feel you, i like it but they should tell people the truth. What if someone is allergic to an ingredient.


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> Not yet just brainstorming but i need all of you to help me keep it going. Like for example i want to include things to help all of us while were using up products. Videos, blogs on transistioning, stretching for relaxed and naturals. Someone needs help with something like a style or they can't make a decision on a certain product to puchase. If you ladies have any ideas put it out there. We have this forum for info but many times i see we post questions in here for each other instead of starting a thread. Its still use one buy one. I just want to get more in depth with it.Do you think its too much?


 
Look at my baby... gon girl... she so creative ain't she y'all...


----------



## chebaby

La, i like your thinking lol. i dont think its too much at all. usually when i come on this board now i find myself coming right to this thread. so id rather come in here than to start a whole new thread. i know yall got me if i have a question.


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> Look at my baby... gon girl... she so *creative ain't she y'all*...


 
Aww shucksthanks sis i got alot of time on my hands



chebaby said:


> La, i like your thinking lol. i dont think its too much at all. usually when i come on this board now i find myself coming right to this thread. so id rather come in here than to start a whole new thread. i know yall got me if i have a question.


 
Thanks che, we try. I like to do searches on alot of info. Im learning too. Then internet is a very good resource.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

My grandmom and mother were crying yesterday that they have to go to Sally's and buy shampoo and conditioner. I was like No you don't!  I got rid of all my shampoo now I only have a little bottle of Neutrogena Clarifying shampoo. And between the two of them I got rid of quite a bit of the Jessie curl WDT that I don't like!!!


----------



## Charz

How much do you guys use to DC? My DC mixture is 6.75 ounces (cuz of the container that I use). 

That's a mixture of oils, conditioner and other stuff. I like my hair to be saturated.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

^^^ I use two handfuls


----------



## chebaby

i think i only use about 3 ounces of deeo conditioner.


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> www.prettywrap.com
> 
> The ivory wraps are $9.99 and all silk headbands are 50% off.



Thank you for this. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Girl.  I Love Mine!
> 
> I have 2 of the Ivory.


I am going to get 2 of the ivory and a black for myself and will get an extra ivory one to give to the young lady that does my hair. I will also get her and her sister 3 silk scarves each.

Postage to the UK for all these only works out as $4.95 so I am really pleased


----------



## Brownie518

@Charz, I use a lot when I deep condition. I'm heavy handed like a mug! About 8 ounces, I would say. I like saturation, too!!! And so does my hair.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Brownie518 said:


> @Charz, I use a lot when I deep condition. I'm heavy handed like a mug! About 8 ounces, I would say. I like saturation, too!!! And so does my hair.


 
Me too.. plus I'm trying to USE IT UP.


----------



## mkd

I used afroveda totally twist ginger almond butter to moisturize last night.  THANKS CHE.  I don't love the smell but I really like the consistency.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> How much do you guys use to DC? My DC mixture is 6.75 ounces (cuz of the container that I use).
> 
> That's a mixture of oils, conditioner and other stuff. I like my hair to be saturated.


 
I use maybe 2-3 quarter size amounts.


----------



## La Colocha

@ che are you still going to use your shea and coconut mix for a month?


----------



## chebaby

^^^^ha, nope. couldnt do it lmao. i used qhemet last week and am going to use curls this week. i love shea butter but i think i love it more on puffs and out styles.


----------



## Charz

yay! Me and Robot goin to Lush on Friday!!!!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

^^^^*kicks rocks* I want to go shopping too


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> ^^^^*kicks rocks* I want to go shopping too


 
Too bad your not in DC


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I know  I hate Florida!


----------



## chebaby

once im through using all my products i think i will just keep around:

shea butter
coconut oil
jbco
evoo
oyin
kbb
curls
giovanni 
AO
qhemet

of course im probably only going to use 3 products from each line. and i know it still seems like a lot but its not lol


----------



## robot.

So I'm trying out my new Hairveda DC and I wanted to use heat. So I put on the DC, a plastic cap, then took a turbie twist and then dunked that in hot water, put that on, and then another plastic cap. 

Gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ^^^^ha, nope. couldnt do it lmao. i used qhemet last week and am going to use curls this week. i love shea butter but i think i love it more on puffs and out styles.


 
Ok i was going to use my mix with you but i understand. Can't just use one thing. I love different moisturizers but when these are gone. Im going to try sticking to my mix. It will be more economical for me.



ROBOTxcore said:


> So I'm trying out my new Hairveda DC and I wanted to use heat. So I put on the DC, a plastic cap, then took a turbie twist and then dunked that in hot water, put that on, and then another plastic cap.
> 
> Gotta do what you gotta do.


 
I used to put a plastic cap on my hair and put a wet towel in the microwave until it got hot, then wrapped that around and then put on a walmart bagA site to see but it works.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I received an order confirmation from hairveda yesterday, but that email didnt bring joy into my life like a shipping confirmation would have.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

^^^^  I still haven't received any emails. I anticipate getting my order sometime next year


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I want to put kinky twists in my hair, but then that will limit my ability to use up my products. I don''t even know how to take care of my hair while it's in twists. I'm so bored with my hair, I'm about to do something crazy like BIC it or dye it purple


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> *I want to put kinky twists in my hair*, but then that will limit my ability to use up my products. I don''t even know how to take care of my hair while it's in twists. I'm so bored with my hair, I'm about to do something crazy like BIC it or dye it purple


 
I want those yarn braids that geminigirl has, they are so pretty but i never see anyone with them around here so i wouldn't know who to ask to do them for me.



washnset said:


> I received an order confirmation from hairveda yesterday, *but that email didnt bring joy into my life like a shipping confirmation would have.*


 
Why, weren't you waiting for that. Ill be happy when i get my darcy's email. I already got one from another vendor today.


----------



## fattyfatfat

naw! I want my shipping confirmation!!! I know I wont see that until the middle of December 



La Colocha said:


> Why, weren't you waiting for that. Ill be happy when i get my darcy's email. I already got one from another vendor today.


----------



## mkd

I am going to DC on dry hair with AOGPB and then follow up with banana brulee.  Since I give up on twist outs, I am just going to brush and ponytail.  I am almost finished with this bottle of GPB.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

La Colocha said:


> I want those yarn braids that geminigirl has, they are so pretty but i never see anyone with them around here so i wouldn't know who to ask to do them for me.



Those are really pretty. Try and find a youtube tutorial, I think that's how she said she learned to do it. That's how I plan to do my twists


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> naw! I want my shipping confirmation!!! I know I wont see that until the middle of December


 
Ok i was reading too fast, you got your order confirmation. When did you order your products?


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I am going to DC on dry hair with AOGPB and then follow up with banana brulee. Since I give up on twist outs, I am just going to brush and ponytail. I am almost finished with this bottle of GPB.


 
Good job mk are you going to repurchase?



lamaravilla said:


> Those are really pretty. Try and find a youtube tutorial, I think that's how she said she learned to do it. That's how I plan to do my twists


 
You should do them i think they are just beautiful and you don't have to worry about your hair. Just spray with a braid spray or water mix everyday. im going to look it up and see how you do it.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

La Colocha said:


> You should do them i think they are just beautiful and you don't have to worry about your hair. Just spray with a braid spray or water mix everyday. im going to look it up and see how you do it.



So if I make a conditioner, water, and oil mix, that will be enough to keep my hair moisturized you think?


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> So if I make a conditioner, water, and oil mix, that will be enough to keep my hair moisturized you think?


 
There are homemade spritz recipes using what you listed. Ill find the thread for you. It will give you some ideas of thing you can make at home with what you already have. And yes i think it will be enough using it everyday since your in fl.


----------



## La Colocha

Here is 1 thead lamara with links to other threads and i have one more i don't know how to post more than 1 at a time.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=258467

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=351701


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Thank you La!!


----------



## fattyfatfat

on black friday




La Colocha said:


> Ok i was reading too fast, you got your order confirmation. When did you order your products?


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> on black friday


 
I know on black friday but what time, was it at midnight or later that day? Hopefully you'll get it soon.


----------



## mkd

La, I purchased a back up bottle a few weeks ago.  I really like that conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

ok imma go ahead and purchase the babay buttercream by misss jessies since the sale is going on.
where is T?


----------



## Brownie518

washnset said:


> I received an order confirmation from hairveda yesterday, but* that email didnt bring joy into my life like a shipping confirmation would have*.


 
I know just how you feel! 



lamaravilla said:


> ^^^^  I still haven't received any emails.* I anticipate getting my order sometime next year*


 
Me, too


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> ok imma go ahead and purchase the babay buttercream by misss jessies since the sale is going on.
> *where is T*?


 
Che, I was just about to ask the same thing!!! Where she at????


----------



## fattyfatfat

around 11am.




La Colocha said:


> I know on black friday but what time, was it at midnight or later that day? Hopefully you'll get it soon.


----------



## fattyfatfat

you and me BOTH.




lamaravilla said:


> ^^^^  I still haven't received any emails. *I anticipate getting my order sometime next year*


----------



## mkd

Che are you going to get 2 buttercreams with the BOGO?


----------



## robot.

Dang, hairveda's shipping stay dogging y'all out.

So far, I've ordered twice and always got my stuff within two weeks of ordering. -ducks-


----------



## Brownie518

ROBOTxcore said:


> Dang, hairveda's shipping stay dogging y'all out.
> 
> So far, I've ordered twice and *always got my stuff within two weeks* of ordering. -ducks-


 
Dang! For real!!! I should be so lucky!!!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che are you going to get 2 buttercreams with the BOGO?


 yea. you buy 1 and they automatically put the other in your package.


----------



## Shay72

I finished a Patene Nature Fusion condish last night.  I went crazy when that stuff first came out.  It was always on sale and there was always a coupon too. I've given a few away but I have 5 more to go . It is a great conditioner and when in a pinch I would buy it but I wanted more natural products so its off the list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> How much do you guys use to DC? My DC mixture is 6.75 ounces (cuz of the container that I use).
> 
> That's a mixture of oils, conditioner and other stuff. I like my hair to be saturated.


 
Lots!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *where is T?*


 
I Had to Catch Up on Y & R!


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I finished a Patene Nature Fusion condish last night. I went crazy when that stuff first came out. It was always on sale and there was always a coupon too. I've given a few away but I have 5 more to go . It is a great conditioner and when in a pinch I would buy it but I wanted more natural products so its off the list.


 
Good job shay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SheScentIt Shipped.  I got a Shipping/Tracking Number and Everything, so I expect to have that by Weeks End.

I only got Banana Brulee's and the Moisture Mist (so it really wasn't that much)erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wrote out my Regi today at work (slow day) I think folx are still recovering from Thanksgiving.  It was really quiet.

So, I wrote my Regi out to 12-31 to try to incorporate using up as many open products (Conditioners etc..) as 

I possibly can.  I am not as concerned with using up daily moisturizers, butters and oils.  

Writing that out actually required alot of 'thought'  

Decided to 'Clarify' about 2 weeks before my Relaxer so, I will do that Next Wash Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IK Last Night I said I had about 40% Natural and 60% ('bad') Products, but in reality it's more like about 50-50. 

I don't go out of my way to buy non-natural products, because I research everything in depth before I buy it. 

I try to ensure it's going to 'deliver' for me before I shell out the Cash.  

But I do have alot of Salon Products.  I'd honestly say Imma about half n half.


----------



## chebaby

hey T.
i never got around to writing out my regi.
but i ordered curls products yesterday and they shipped today. and i just placed an order for my miss jessies baby buttercream and curls clarifying shampoo. im not big on clarifying but im starting to think if i only shampoo 1-2 times a month then i should do it with a clarifyer instead or a regular shampoo. esp. since most of my products are really really heavy and i have fine strands. and i hate my kenra shampoo. at least curls is "natural".


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK Last Night I said I had about 40% Natural and 60% ('bad') Products, but in reality it's more like about 50-50.
> 
> I don't go out of my way to buy non-natural products, because I research everything in depth before I buy it.
> 
> I try to ensure it's going to 'deliver' for me before I shell out the Cash.
> 
> But I do have alot of Salon Products. I'd honestly say Imma about half n half.


 
Well T if salon products work for you they work.  My hair just can be so dry that I can't be messing with all those chemicals. I had done this with my body products too because of course my skin can be reaaaaaaaaally dry too.

My Qhem stuff shipped today. They are not playing.


----------



## chebaby

man i wish i would have gotten in on the qhemet sale. mind you i dont need anything lol. im just sad that everyone else is getting packages.


----------



## Shay72

Confession time--
I made a last minute pj/crackhead move and pm'd someone selling products on the product exchange and said if some particular products weren't sold by Saturday then I would buy them . So if they are not sold by Saturday I will keep my word and buy the products .


----------



## mkd

Shay72 said:


> Confession time--
> I made a *last minute pj/crackhead move* and pm'd someone selling products on the product exchange and said if some particular products weren't sold by Saturday then I would buy them . So if they are not sold by Saturday I will keep my word and buy the products .


 at the bolded


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> man i wish i would have gotten in on the qhemet sale. mind you i dont need anything lol. im just sad that everyone else is getting packages.


 
You were the person i was supposed to share my order with. Im still kicking myself for that one.



Shay72 said:


> Confession time--
> I made a last minute pj/crackhead move and pm'd someone selling products on the product exchange and said if some particular products weren't sold by Saturday then I would buy them . So if they are not sold by Saturday I will keep my word and buy the products .


 
Ain't nothing wrong with that. I'd say in about a month, there is going to be all kinds of sales in the exchange forum.


----------



## robot.

I love love love the smell of this avocado butter!  I'm going to try moisturizing with it tonight.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> You were the person i was supposed to share my order with. Im still kicking myself for that one.
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't nothing wrong with that. *I'd say in about a month, there is going to be all kinds of sales in the exchange forum*.


 
.............
You know that's right!!


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> I love love love the smell of this avocado butter!  I'm going to try moisturizing with it tonight.


 
I like avocado butter, its very moisturizing, especially in the cold weather.


----------



## robot.

Where do you get yours?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> man i wish i would have gotten in on the qhemet sale. mind you i dont need anything lol. _*im just sad that everyone else is getting packages.*_


 
No Worries........

I sent you a little something....so you should be getting a very small package.

_*very small*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Confession time--*
> *I made a last minute pj/crackhead move and pm'd someone selling products on the product exchange and said if some particular products weren't sold by Saturday then I would buy them* . So if they are not sold by Saturday I will keep my word and buy the products .


 
Ermm Umm....Yeah..That Was a Undercover PJ Move.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> .............
> *You know that's right!!*


 
YO B!  What Cho' Got For Sale?


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> Where do you get yours?


 
www.texasnaturalsupply.com


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> No Worries........
> 
> I sent you a little something....so you should be getting a very small package.
> 
> _*very small*_


 lmao thanx T. 
its just that when qhemet has a sale everyone takes part in it. and i was like the sad child looking in on everything. but didnt i just go get my qhemet from the local stor like a month ago? so i dont need anything. just like to take part with yall


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> www.texasnaturalsupply.com


 thats where i got mine. and i like it, even though i only used it once. i dont really use my avocado oil anymore either. i used to be on an avocado kick for a while. had to use a real avocado to deep condition, and then the oil, then the butter lol.


----------



## robot.

La Colocha said:


> www.texasnaturalsupply.com



okay, thanks. i was wondering because mine says "ultra refined" too. i was wondering if there was a raw butter, but i haven't seen any, so i guess not!


----------



## robot.

chebaby said:


> thats where i got mine. and i like it, even though i only used it once. i dont really use my avocado oil anymore either. i used to be on an avocado kick for a while. had to use a real avocado to deep condition, and then the oil, then the butter lol.



i'll prolly do a review sometime this week in my blog, but so far i like it!  it might replace my shea butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats where i got mine. and i like it, even though i only used it once. i dont really use my avocado oil anymore either. i used to be on an avocado kick for a while. had to use a real avocado to deep condition, and then the oil, then the butter lol.


 
Now Keep in Mind that: Avacado, Olive and Coconut are the 3 Oils that Actually Penetrate the Hair Shaft.

And if Memory Serves me right, Only those 3 have that capability.  

So, Don't Count Avacado Count so Quickly.  If you're not using either of the other 2, keep it somewhere in your rotation to be used at times.

The Overall Benefits are definitely worth it.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ermm Umm....Yeah..That Was a Undercover PJ Move.


 
I don't get this post....I was sharing because I wasn't supposed to be buying anything past yesterday and I'm mad at myself because it seems like I will be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I don't get this post....I was sharing because I wasn't supposed to be buying anything past yesterday and I'm mad at myself because it seems like I will be.


 
I understood your confession. 

Perhaps everything will be Sold by Saturday.

Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ermm Umm....Yeah..That Was a Undercover PJ Move.


 
Okay now that I've read it for like the 5th time I get it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now Keep in Mind that: Avacado, Olive and Coconut are the 3 Oils that Actually Penetrate the Hair Shaft.
> 
> And if Memory Serves me right, Only those 3 have that capability.
> 
> So, Don't Count Avacado Count so Quickly. If you're not using either of the other 2, keep it somewhere in your rotation to be used at times.
> 
> The Overall Benefits are definitely worth it.


 yea thats true. i use evoo and coconut oil way more than avocado oil. it worked fine but i just fazed it out. the bottle is just sitting there so what i might do is go back and forth between adding jbco and avocado oil in my conditioners so i can use it up. i dont wanna waste it.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now Keep in Mind that: Avacado, Olive and Coconut are the 3 Oils that Actually Penetrate the Hair Shaft.
> 
> And if Memory Serves me right, Only those 3 have that capability.
> 
> So, Don't Count Avacado Count so Quickly. If you're not using either of the other 2,* keep it somewhere in your rotation to be used at times.*
> 
> The Overall Benefits are definitely worth it.


 
I agree, ive gotten rid of alot of stuff that i have rebought and they still would have been good by now if i would have kept them. Im not getting rid of anything anymore unless it spoils or gets used up.


----------



## La Colocha

Tommorrow is already wendsday, i will be dcing with califa conditioner and jbco. Also i will be whipping some coffee butter and hibiscus oil for my prepoos. I usually add one then the other so im going to make it easier. Using tw mix to moisturize and seal with jbco.


----------



## chebaby

i just moisturized my braids with oyin conditioner and sealed with jbco.

La and T yall are both right. i shouldnt get rid of anything because i might need it or fall in love with it later on.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i just moisturized my braids with oyin conditioner and sealed with jbco.
> 
> La and T yall are both right. i shouldnt get rid of anything because i might need it or fall in love with it later on.


 
 Yes girl this is my second time buying jcns when i could have still had the other jar. Also elucence, hibiscus oil ect,ect. Id store it somewhere are revisit it later if your not interested right now.


----------



## chebaby

i think that what im gonna do with my aroveda stuff. i know i cant keep it too long since its natural but like i said before im really ired of afroveda. so i dont even wanna look at it.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I don't get this post....I was sharing because I wasn't supposed to be buying anything past yesterday and I'm mad at myself because it seems like I will be.


 

I bet I know which sale cuz I sho was up in there looking, too!!  She had a nice stash up there!!!  And we all relapse sometimes. Life of a PJ, you know?? I'll have to check back later and see if those sales are still pending...


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> I bet I know which sale cuz I sho was up in there looking, too!!  She had a nice stash up there!!!  And we all relapse sometimes. Life of a PJ, you know?? I'll have to check back later and see if those sales are still pending...


 Didn't she thought!  I was like da*&, I hate I missed her sale!

I really like afroveda totally twisted butter.  My hair is pretty cute today.  I used it and qhemet BRBC after I washed my hair yesterday.


----------



## robot.

My afroveda is at home waiting for meeeee~


----------



## mkd

ROBOTxcore said:


> My afroveda is at home waiting for meeeee~


 When did you order Robot?


----------



## Shay72

My JBCO is here and my powders and oils from Ayurnatural are on the way.  I will be doing my hair tomorrow night vs tonight because of my work schedule.  I did a braidout on dry hair using aloe vera jelly and it is soooo defined.  I really like it.  I'm 5 months post now and I'm hoping the rest of the transition flies by.  I am all up in my ng all the time .


----------



## robot.

I just got the... uh. Good question.  I forget the name - the gel that smells like vanilla? Whipped jelly? Something like that.


----------



## mkd

ROBOTxcore said:


> I just got the... uh. Good question.  I forget the name - the gel that smells like vanilla? Whipped jelly? Something like that.


 Did you order on Black friday?


----------



## Charz

ROBOTxcore said:


> I just got the... uh. Good question.  I forget the name - the gel that smells like vanilla? Whipped jelly? Something like that.


 

PUR Whipped Jelly!


----------



## robot.

mkd said:


> Did you order on Black friday?



No, before that. I don't remember exactly when, though, I think early last week.


----------



## chebaby

i havent used my PUR whipped gelly in a while. it gives more hold than i usually like. i like soft natural hold. i like hairveda whipped gelly better but thats just me. during the summe i'll use the pur whipped gelly more since ill be doing more wash and go styles.

last night my scalp was itching bad, dont know why when i just shampood on saturday. so today i co washed with natures gate pomegranate conditioner and moisturized with qhemet brbc(thanx T), heavy cream and honey balm. my air is soft now but i  think im gonna take these braids out early and try to do a braid out. we will see. i might just leave them in since its almost the end of the week anyway.


----------



## BrownBetty

I am going to mix my jbco with my coconut oil or with the avocado butter I have left.  Anyone know the shelf life on butters?  I have had the butter for a while.  I used jbco two days ago and I swear my hair smells like a BBQ.  I forgot about the smoky smell.


----------



## La Colocha

MissVee said:


> I am going to mix my jbco with my coconut oil or with the avocado butter I have left. Anyone know the shelf life on butters? I have had the butter for a while. I used jbco two days ago and I swear my hair smells like a BBQ. I forgot about the smoky smell.


 
Avcado butter can last up to a year or more. If kept in a cool dark place and doesn't have water introduced into it. As long as it doesn't smell rancid and no color change it should be fine.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Today was a rough day at work, and school is going to be rough as well. I was going to DC tonight and paint my nails, but doesn't look like that's gonna happen


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> Today was a rough day at work, and school is going to be rough as well. I was going to DC tonight and paint my nails, but doesn't look like that's gonna happen


 
Sorry lamara, i hope your day turns out better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> Today was a rough day at work, and school is going to be rough as well. I was going to DC tonight and paint my nails, but doesn't look like that's gonna happen


 
Awwww I Hope it Gets Better!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.....I got some stuff today!  I got my Qhemet.  My Order from Sally also came -- all the bottles, jars, spritzers/misters, hair clips....That was Quick!  

And My JBCO arrived.erplexed  

The 'scent' is very 'faint' not that heavy smoky smell, so I don't know quite what to make of it? 

Imma stick with Sams or maybe try it from jamacianblackcastoroil.

I also got a nice surprise from the _Fabulous _one.  Thanks Dear!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.....I got some stuff today! I got my Qhemet. My Order from Sally also came -- all the bottles, jars, spritzers/misters, hair clips....That was Quick!
> 
> And My JBCO arrived.erplexed
> 
> *The 'scent' is very 'faint' not that heavy smoky smell, so I don't know quite what to make of it? *
> 
> Imma stick with Sams or maybe try it from jamacianblackcastoroil.
> 
> I also got a nice surprise from the _Fabulous _one. Thanks Dear!


 
Did you get it from crown essentials? I can barely smell it and that's good. It works the same. The ones i got from jbco.com smell like the one i got from crownessentials very faint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Did you get it from crown essentials? I can barely smell it and that's good. It works the same. The ones i got from jbco.com smell like the one i got from crownessentials very faint.


 
Yeah. 

I was use to that Smokey Cigarette Smell

I Hope the 'faintness' of the smell doesn't disrupt the effectiveness.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I was use to that Smokey Cigarette Smell
> 
> *I Hope the 'faintness' of the smell doesn't disrupt the effectiveness*.


 
Ive used some from your bottle and the crown essential bottle. They both work exactly the same for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

You know.......After this Last Haul is fully Delivered, I may to Declare my own Personal _No-Buy _Challenge Until Spring as well.erplexed

I will need to make room for today's delivery on already "Cramped" Shelves/Spaces

_*and i will be sending out several items*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Ive used some from your bottle and the crown essential bottle. They both work exactly the same for me.*


 
Good Thanks Girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This Girl at work is Tryna' Get the Wanda Sykes Hairstyle.  She is in the process of attempting to grow out her twa into this style.

I decided to give her my TW PMB because she was complaining her hair is 'dry' not moisturized to see if it helps her achieve her look.

Although, she was one of the main one's looking at me all side-eyed when my Hair Fell Out constantly running her mouth about what I should do, where I should go, what I should 'use' etc...all that foolish chatter, that I wasn't tryna' hear. 

But It's all Good tho'


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> This Girl at work is Tryna' Get the Wanda Sykes Hairstyle. She is in the process of attempting to grow out her twa into this style.
> 
> I decided to give her my TW PMB because she was complaining her hair is 'dry' not moisturized to see if it helps her achieve her look.
> 
> Although, she was one of the main one's looking at me all side-eyed when my Hair Fell Out constantly running her mouth about what I should do, where I should go, what I should 'use' etc...all that foolish chatter, that I wasn't tryna' hear.
> 
> But It's all Good tho'


 
That was nice of you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> That was nice of you.


 
Yeah, I wrote the name of it down like last week and I guess she looked at my Hair and was like  

Regardless of that.....I Know My Products!

She also needs the Lock It Up & The Oil but...she's on her own with that one.

I have SheScentIt Mist coming anyway, so it won't be like I don't have a mist.  I can always replace that at some point.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> You know.......After this Last Haul is fully Delivered, I may to Declare *my own Personal No-Buy Challenge Until Spring* as well.erplexed
> 
> I will need to make room for today's delivery on already "Cramped" Shelves/Spaces
> 
> _*and i will be sending out several items*_


 omg get outta my head. i swear i was thinking the same thing. i have so much stuff coming in the mail and im like . i wanna get to the point where im just using my staples and maybe treating myself once in a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> omg get outta my head. i swear i was thinking the same thing. *i have so much stuff coming in the mail and im like* . i wanna get to the point where im just using my staples and *maybe treating myself once in a while*.


 
Me Too Chebaby. 

And then That Big Anita Grant Splurge or something _Totally Decadent_ like that won't seem as bad.  

Because You're not constantly buying, buying, buying, buying, buying, buying, buying, buying, buying, buying, buying  :dollar::dollar::dollar::dollar:


----------



## Charz

FAB sent me some products! Yay!!!

I got the Burt Bee's Pre-Shampoo
Aveda Brilliant Gloss
Lash Blast Lux
Ultra Bland
Vanishing Cream

Thanks for the extra samples of lush too!
Yay!


----------



## chebaby

Charz, is that your cousin in that pic? she looks just like you.


----------



## Charz

^Yup, little mini me!


----------



## mkd

I got a package from Fab too!  

Thanks Fab!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

You Know.......Actually, I am kinda looking forward to settling in for the Winter with My Products and go into "Super Hair Health Mode" making Good Use of the Products I have on Hand. 

Hopefully, in the Spring I will have some really great results in overall Health & Length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> ^Yup, little mini me!


 
Was that One Pic David or someone else? 

It didn't look like him or was his hair lighter?erplexed


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Was that One Pic David or someone else?
> 
> It didn't look like him or was his hair lighter?erplexed



It was my friend Lenny!


----------



## chebaby

ok i have decided to take these braids out tonight. i want to do a treatment overnight but i dont know with what yet. i dont want to use anything wet like a conditioner. i might make a butter mix using avocado butter but i dont want to shampoo, just co wash and from what i remember you need to shampoo butter out lol. it was hard getting that stuff out. if i need to shampoo ill just use black soap.
i just wanna play in my hair. i know thats bad but i aint gonna lie to ya lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> *It was my friend Lenny!*


 
Girl, PUHLEEEZE DON'T SCARE ME LIKE THAT! 

I was like....erplexed David?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, PUHLEEEZE DON'T SCARE ME LIKE THAT!
> 
> I was like....erplexed David?


 I am glad it wasn't just me! I was confused for like 5 minutes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

You Know Che & I were just talking about Product Effectiveness and I think it's important to Know _How to_ Rotate Your Products.

Some Products may or may not work better/different during certain times of the Year.  So, that's where constant analyzing and re-evaluating comes into play.

Things may work differently Winter, Summer, Spring & Fall.  As the Temperature and Humidity Levels change (Indoor vs Outdoor Air) so it may be important to keep that in mind before deciding something is 'no longer working' for you. 

That and of course, determining if you have product build up and the need to clarify, rinse heavily, or whatever method you use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I am glad it wasn't just me!* I was confused for like 5 minutes


 
Girl, I was like:  "He Musta' Lost Weight and Got a MakeOver"!


----------



## mkd

Charz, you guys are a really cute couple. 

T, your post made me remember that I need to clarify this weekend.


----------



## mkd

I really have to remind myself to stop getting caught up in hair envy.  I see someone's beautiful hair and start wishing mine could do what theirs does.  It can't


----------



## IDareT'sHair

You know mkd:  Che and I were talking (again) and I was thinking, We all should be on another Level in Our Individual Journey's Next Year. 

None of Us should still be Grappling with the same things we dealt with this year.  You and I should be better at Technique in Styling (and in my case, Self-Relaxing)Shay should be Transitioned, Charz, will be approaching BSL, Che's Hair will Just be Wonderful and Growing Steadily, Lamara will be heading to where she wants to go, Brownie should have both "Thickness & Health" Americka should be steadily growing out nicely, maysay steadily improving, iNicola growing out, WnS should be at Goal La --- Where she wants to be, Fab, etc......


By this Time Next Year, We should ALL Be At a Different Place.

We should all be moving it along and all doing our thang. And seeing Results of Our Labor.

Hopefully Our PJ-ism will also be Put in Check.


----------



## mkd

Great post T!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Great post T!


 
Girl, I will be _Out Done_ if we haven't moved any further in our Hair Care Health by this time next year.

We may have 'hair issues' but they shouldn't be the same ones/kinds we are having now. 

And we should have General Knowledge of how to get "Consistent" Results for Our Hair in both technique and product.


----------



## robot.

I'm doing finger coils with the whipped gelly and so far it's  !


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> By this Time Next Year, We should ALL Be At a Different Place.
> *Hopefully Our PJ-ism will also be Put in Check*.


 
This is my #1 goal because im tired.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *This is my #1 goal because im tired*.


 
Me Too! 

And I am really Curious how all my Wonderful Stuff is going to work.  But..... I gotta use it to find out and _not_ buy more.

Once I get into Healthy Hair Mode, I should be good. Besides, unless there is a After Christmas OR Valentine's Day Sale, I can't possibly think of alot of Upcoming Sales/Discounts. 

(But I may be wrong).


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too!
> 
> And I am really Curious how all my Wonderful Stuff is going to work. But..... I gotta use it to find out and _not_ buy more.
> 
> Once I get into Healthy Hair Mode, I should be good. Besides, *unless there is a After Christmas OR Valentine's Day Sale*, I can't possibly think of alot of Upcoming Sales/Discounts.
> 
> (But I may be wrong).


 
I don't know about christmas because i wasn't here and not too into other sites i lurk but i know there were some v-day sales and spring sales. Hopefully by that time i will* NEED* something and can take advantage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I don't know about christmas because i wasn't here and not too into other sites i lurk but i know there were some v-day sales and spring sales. *Hopefully by that time i will NEED something and can take advantage.*


 
Yeah  Me Too. 

I Ain't Pressed.  All I need is some Hair.erplexed


----------



## Shay72

You're right T I do hope we are all further along.  About this time next year I will be ready to go get my last mini chop and be fully natural.  I want to transition for 18 months and hope with shrinkage it's not too short.  I've never had long hair anyway. 

I actually feel relieved that I won't be buying products for awhile.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> You're right T I do hope we are all further along. About this time next year I will be ready to go get my last mini chop and be fully natural. I want to transition for 18 months and hope with shrinkage it's not too short. I've never had long hair anyway.
> 
> *I actually feel relieved that I won't be buying products for awhile*.


 
You have alot of good stuff but your always consistant on how you buy and what you use. You have a method to the madness. If i have to be a pj i want to be the kind you are. Stock up on staples and try new things every now and then. That's not so bad. But first i have to stick to what i like.


----------



## chebaby

i need to clarify this weekend too. im gonna do so with the curls shampoo i ordered and then deep condition with honey hemp and jbco, honey mix.

T is right, some products only work certain times of the year. for me kbb hair cream is amazing during the summer and not so good during the colder months. during the summer all i used to style my hair was kbb products and curls products. i would just go back and forth between those two. i need to get back to having just 2-3 lines i rottate instead of like 15.(that may be an exageration but one can never tell lol)


----------



## chebaby

have yall noticed all the bc'ers? im so excited for all the new naturals.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, PUHLEEEZE DON'T SCARE ME LIKE THAT!
> 
> I was like....erplexed David?


 


mkd said:


> I am glad it wasn't just me! I was confused for like 5 minutes


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I was like: "He Musta' Lost Weight and Got a MakeOver"!


 



Ya'll are so funny.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Charz, you guys are a really cute couple.


 
Gee thanks


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> I really have to remind myself to stop getting caught up in hair envy. I see someone's beautiful hair and start wishing mine could do what theirs does. It can't


 

Girl your hair is blingin!


----------



## robot.

chebaby said:


> have yall noticed all the bc'ers? im so excited for all the new naturals.



i have! seems like there's a new one every week.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, PUHLEEEZE DON'T SCARE ME LIKE THAT!
> 
> I was like....erplexed David?



ME TOO!!!  I was thinking what happened 

Not that your friend looks bad Charz, but he ain't no David


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> ME TOO!!!  I was thinking what happened
> 
> Not that your friend looks bad Charz, but he ain't no David


 
  

I have to henna David's hair this weekend


----------



## Shay72

mkd & Brownie--It wasn't Fab's sale that pulled me in. Nouvelle has some Afroveda for sale.  I had just bought some Cassia from her and resisted her Afroveda.  Then BF came and I was going back & forth about Afroveda's sale.  Decided not to get anything then lost my mind and sent her a pm.


----------



## mkd

Charzboss said:


> Girl your hair is blingin!


 Awww thanks so much


----------



## mkd

Shay72 said:


> mkd & Brownie--It wasn't Fab's sale that pulled me in. Nouvelle has some Afroveda for sale. I had just bought some Cassia from her and resisted her Afroveda. Then BF came and I was going back & forth about Afroveda's sale. Decided not to get anything then lost my mind and sent her a pm.


 Shay, I thought you were talking about the sale with Afroveda, oyin, Qhemet and shescentit.  She sold everything by the time I got over there.


----------



## mkd

Robot, did you like the shea butter you got from sheanmore?


----------



## robot.

Poranges wanted to know about sheanmore, too. Here's what I sent her:



> i haven't used it yet, but based on texture and color alone, i definitely prefer buttersnbars. sheanmore has GREAT prices, the BEST, but it's definitely more gritty than BNB (which is ridiculously creamy).
> 
> BNB is more of a light, creamy off-white, where SNM is a "dirty" white and darker, like sand almost.
> 
> BNB cost about two times more than SNM, but it's still a good price and what i LOVE is that the shea butter is CONSISTENT. i've had about 4 different kinds of shea butter, each different from the last, but i just ordered 5 more lbs from BNB (btw, i ordered both on the same day and they both arrived the same day) and each container is the same color and smooth, creamy consistency.
> 
> i also ordered some avocado butter and coconut oil from SNM, and a hair masque and sample of some face souffle from BNB. both companies have great customer service, but i am a BNB fiend for life.



I have used it since then and it's a lot grittier than BNB, which has no grit at all.


----------



## Charz

I attempted to flat-twist my hair yesterday and it ended up looking like this


----------



## robot.

Bwahaha. 

I am loving my finger coils. Char, we if met today you'd have asked me WTH was going on with my head, because I only coiled the front.


----------



## Charz

ROBOTxcore said:


> Bwahaha.
> 
> I am loving my finger coils. Char, we if met today you'd have asked me WTH was going on with my head, because I only coiled the front.


 
 Are finger coils hard to do? Are they hard to take out?


----------



## robot.

Nope. I part my hair, wet & apply gel, then literally just twist a small section around my finger. It's tedious, but you can do it quickly.

And I just break the coils apart & wash when I want to take them out.


----------



## Charz

ROBOTxcore said:


> Nope. I part my hair, wet & apply gel, then literally just twist a small section around my finger. It's tedious, but you can do it quickly.
> 
> And I just break the coils apart & wash when I want to take them out.


 

Hmmmm, I'll youtube it. 

I tried flat-twisting using the youtube video's you gave me as a reference. It sure *looks* easy.........


----------



## robot.

I know you can do coils with a comb or fingers. I prefer my fingers because it looks curlier and is easier.. The comb is too uniform for me.

And flat twisting is def tricky. It's a bit harder than you'd think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You have alot of good stuff but your always consistant on how you buy and what you use. You have a method to the madness. *If i have to be a pj i want to be the kind you are. Stock up on staples and try new things every now and then. That's not so bad.* But first i have to stick to what i like.


 
Shay:  I Totally Agree with La on this One! 

Basically you Stock Up on the things you use regularly in Large Quanitities and then You kinda 'splurge' on other things.


----------



## mkd

I wish one of shipping notices would come.  I want my stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was thinking about this today at Work: 

Maybe the Bi-Annual Big Haul(s) SHOULD BE the Things that work for your Hair in the Spring/Summer and then The Things that your Hair thrives on Fall/Winter.  Those would be Your 2 Stock Ups.

In Between, would be those small staple purchases of things you run out of, but use regularly.

Just a Random thought, as I try to Reel In My Purchasing Habits.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> I wish one of shipping notices would come. I want my stuff.


 

I got 5 packages waiting home for me! I wish I didn't have to work late


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> *I got 5 packages waiting home for me!*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll.......I'm thinking about doing my Hair tonight (actually right now) instead of waiting until tomorrow.

I Need to re-apply this Indigo.  And if I do it now I can leave it on a coupla' hours while it is still 'early'.  

Will let you all know if I use up anything.  Hopefully, I will.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


>



Lol its not that bad. I got my ipod touch that David got me, a case, some smashbox cosmetics, victoria's secret and benefits cosmetics(only one thing like 10 bucks)


----------



## chebaby

my CURLS products came in the mail today. can you say excited. and they came me a sample of the coconut conditioner. i used it up and i like it. i did a w&g using the milkshake and souffle(which i am now in love with) and the ge-le-c(or however they spell  it). then i slicked my hair back using the goddess glaze. i am loving all these products. my hair looks huge today and i freaking love that.
i dont wanna keep doing w&g this week though so tonight im going to braid my hair for a braid out tomorrow using CURLS qhenched moisturizer and CURLS souffle.

today i used up the sample of curls coconut sublime conditioner and the rest of my giovanni deeper moisture conditioner(man this stuff goes fast).


----------



## fattyfatfat

Im almost done with my herbal hairdressing and I told myself that I WASNT going to purchase anything else but, I have a pomade coming in the mail soon . I also want to purchase two more things since I KNOW they work well with my hair. this pj addiction just doesnt end.


----------



## mkd

Charz and Che, do you twist on wet or dry hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> *Im almost done with my herbal hairdressing and I told myself that I WASNT going to purchase anything else* but, I have a pomade coming in the mail soon . I also want to purchase two more things since I KNOW they work well with my hair. *this pj addiction just doesnt end.*


 
IK!   It doesn't.........But For Me, it has toerplexed Beginning 01-01.

My Hair is Wet (which is good) because I can't go to the mail.  I wonder if my SheScentIt or Afroveda possibly came?

And You should go ahead and purchase those 2 items that you know work well with your Hair.  There's nothing like finding a good product that you can count on that gives consistent results.


----------



## fattyfatfat

im ITCHING to open up my sitrinillah and use it. but im WORKING on these my honey child products before I open it.

I will order the two items as SOON AS THEY BECOME AVAILABLE!




IDareT'sHair said:


> IK!  It doesn't.........But For Me, it has toerplexed Beginning 01-01.
> 
> My Hair is Wet (which is good) because I can't go to the mail. I wonder if my SheScentIt or Afroveda possibly came?
> 
> And You should go ahead and purchase those 2 items that you know work well with your Hair. There's nothing like finding a good product that you can count on that gives consistent results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> im ITCHING to open up my *sitrinillah *and use it. but im WORKING on these my honey child products before I open it.
> 
> I will order the two items as SOON AS THEY BECOME AVAILABLE!


 
Which 2 are you getting?  You've been really liking the Njoi Creations (sp) right?  IK Brownie likes those too.

 @Bolded.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Charz and Che, do you twist on wet or dry hair?


 i prefer to do them on damp to dry hair. because my hair is bigger that way. wet shrinks up too much for me.
what i usually do is put in my leave in and a butter or oil, then wrap my hair in my micro fiber towel for no more than 15 minutes. by that time my hair is almost fully dry and i start twisting/braiding.


----------



## fattyfatfat

you know me so well. I will be ordering the ayurvedic butter and the herbal hair dressing as soon as she puts them on her etsy site. brownie ordered the pomade and convinced me to purchase it. its on the way.




IDareT'sHair said:


> Which 2 are you getting? You've been really liking the Njoi Creations (sp) right? IK Brownie likes those too.
> 
> @Bolded.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> in my micro fiber towel for no more than 15 minutes.


 
A Poster Sent Me a Micro-Fiber Towel, (I haven't tried it yet).  I think it's actually a micro-fiber turbie twist? If they have those?



washnset said:


> you know me so well. *I will be ordering the ayurvedic butter and the herbal hair dressing as soon as she puts them on her etsy site.* *brownie ordered the pomade and convinced me to purchase it. its on the way.*


 
That's Great!  I may try these in the Spring.  I tried to Nagivate esty before, but it was too cumbersome and I gave up.erplexed

Brownie has some Great Recommendations.


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, its snowing outside. Been snowing all day, but my darcy's shipped so i guess its ok. (hey that rhymes).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Good day ladies, its snowing outside. Been snowing all day*


 
_*It's beginning to look alot like Christmas.............*_

Hi La! 

I was wondering where you were?


----------



## chebaby

am i the only one who doesnt like the snow?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> am i the only one who doesnt like the snow?


 
I hate it. And people act like they don't know how to drive in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> am i the only one who doesnt like the snow?


 
I DON'T LIKE IT EITHER GIRL!   In fact I 'dread it'

But live in the Snowbelt, so I hafta' deal

OT:  La, do you remember why last winter you lost so much hair? 

Was it improper moisturization or something else?


----------



## fattyfatfat

Im ok with snow. As long as every inch of my hair is covered when Im outside and its snowing, Im fine.


----------



## chebaby

lol, i mean its beautiful on a bright day to see all the pretty white snow. but it scares me lol. when i think of snow i think of car accidents(GOD forbid) or broken ankles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lol, i mean its beautiful on a bright day to see all the pretty white snow. but it scares me lol. *when i think of snow i think of car accidents(GOD forbid) or broken ankles.*


 
Me Too!  And the Ice Makes it No Joke! 

People driving & sliding all over the place.....quite scary indeed.


----------



## fattyfatfat

its not snowing here in nyc. I think its supposed to snow on Saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> Im ok with snow. *As long as every inch of my hair is covered when Im outside* and its snowing, Im fine.


 
That's why I am going to try this Wig. 

I will be starting vacation from Dec 17th through New Years Day.  

When I return to work on January 4th, hair will be under the wig.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I would love to try wearing a wig Im afraid it might fly off in the wind or get pulled off!



IDareT'sHair said:


> That's why I am going to try this Wig.
> 
> I will be starting vacation from Dec 17th through New Years Day.
> 
> When I return to work on January 4th, hair will be under the wig.


----------



## chebaby

yes i heard it was gonna snow out here this weekend too. i hope it doesnt. not because i wanna go out and do anything but i just dont like the snow. plus the car i have has not been driven on the snow yet and i dont feel like seeing if it can handle lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> I would love to try wearing a wig *Im afraid it might fly off in the wind or get pulled off*!


 
Girl !  Don't be Scaring Me!  How Embarassing! 

I don't think so?  I will be moisturizing and DC'ing as Usual once a week keeping the same Regi.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> OT: La, do you remember why last winter you lost so much hair?
> 
> Was it improper moisturization or something else?


 
My hair would not stay moisturized for nothing, until i found avocado butter. I had no idea what it was, maybe not the right products, technique, i don't know.



chebaby said:


> i think of car accidents(GOD forbid) or broken ankles.


 
Yeah someone busted my arse literally 2 years ago. Totaled my poor little car. Now as far as impact wise i got a monster so i feel a bit safer a bit. Ive seen people hit a patch of ice on that freeway and spin like a hockey puck. You have to be careful out there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yes i heard it was gonna snow out here this weekend too. i hope it doesnt. not because i wanna go out and do anything but i just dont like the snow. plus the car i have has not been driven on the snow yet and i dont feel like seeing if it can handle lol.


 
And I just got my Car in May, so I don't want No Mess

OT:  A Poster sent me some Organix Pomegrante Conditioner.  I've never purchased it or even had _any interest in purchasing it_?  Has anyone used/tried any of the Organix Products?

I will use it in a bit to wash out this Indigo.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I think Ill check out some avocado butter to keep my hair moisturized. I dont need the cold weather messing with my hair.




La Colocha said:


> My hair would not stay moisturized for nothing, until i found *avocado butter*. I had no idea what it was, maybe not the right products, technique, i don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah someone busted my arse literally 2 years ago. Totaled my poor little car. Now as far as impact wise i got a monster so i feel a bit safer a bit. Ive seen people hit a patch of ice on that freeway and spin like a hockey puck. You have to be careful out there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *My hair would not stay moisturized for nothing, until i found avocado butter. I had no idea what it was, maybe not the right products, technique, i don't know.
> *
> 
> *Yeah someone busted my arse literally 2 years ago. Totaled my poor little car. Now as far as impact wise i got a monster so i feel a bit safer a bit. Ive seen people hit a patch of ice on that freeway and spin like a hockey puck. You have to be careful out there.*



1st Bolded: Yeah, Che and I was talking last night about how nobody in our Challenge has really had any bad set-backs and Lawd Knows, I don't want to.  So, I am also thinking about how to make it through the winter.  So, I keep that moisture thing in the back of my mind at all times.erplexed

2nd Bolded: Me Too!  And I Live Way Out in the Country _Deep in the 'Burbs_, and it takes me a while to get out here from Downtown and it is a _Nail Biting, Fear Gripping,  _Journey Err-day. 

Times Like these, make me wish I would have stayed in Da' City.


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> I think Ill check out some avocado butter to keep my hair moisturized. I dont need the cold weather messing with my hair.


 
Get you a sample from texas natural supply, they are pretty good sized, you get enough to use a few times, a little goes a long way.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too! And I Live Way Out in the Country _Deep in the 'Burbs_, and it takes me a while to get out here from Downtown and it is a _Nail Biting, Fear Gripping, _Journey Err-day.
> 
> Times Like these, make me wish I would have stayed in Da' City.


 
The only advice i can give is make sure you have an emergency kit with you and a blanket. A charged cell phone. a few cans of food and water just in case. I have a small box in my trunk with some warm clothes and supplies. Also get a few 10 pound sandbags or concrete blocks, put them in the trunk, they help to weigh the car down in case you slide.


----------



## chebaby

T i used the organix coconut milk conditioner and didnt like it. it kinda made my hair feel a bit hard. but im going to use it again to see if i change my mind on that. maybe it was all the protein in it. my hair loves protein but i heard egg protein was very strong and i think thats whats in this conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T i used the organix coconut milk conditioner and didnt like it. it kinda made my hair feel a bit hard. but im going to use it again to see if i change my mind on that. maybe it was all the protein in it. my hair loves protein but i heard egg protein was very strong and i think thats whats in this conditioner.


 
Imma Use it Up.  Hopefully tonight.  The Bottles are not that big.

I did finish up a Pkg. of Indigo.  I have 2 back ups. 

Hoping this Redken All Soft will be gone as well.

Not sure if the All Soft will ever be a re-purchase.  It won't be in the near or immediate future.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> The only advice i can give is make sure you have an emergency kit with you and a blanket. A charged cell phone. a few cans of food and water just in case. I have a small box in my trunk with some warm clothes and supplies. Also get a few 10 pound sandbags or concrete blocks, put them in the trunk, they help to weigh the car down in case you slide.


 thats great advice. my last car was huge lol. a hoopty. but my new baby is tiny as all get out. 
last year in my old car it wasnt even snowing, just drizzling and i slid all the way across the higway. five lanes i flew across in the big car so i know this little car can slide too. im just gonna have to leave the house early for work so i can take my time.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma Use it Up. Hopefully tonight. The Bottles are not that big.
> 
> I did finish up a Pkg. of Indigo. I have 2 back ups.
> 
> Hoping this Redken All Soft will be gone as well.
> 
> Not sure if the All Soft will ever be a re-purchase. It won't be in the near or immediate future.


 when i was relaxed i loved the all soft heavy cream mixed with hairveda avosoya oil


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> thats great advice. my last car was huge lol. a hoopty. but my new baby is tiny as all get out.
> last year in my old car it wasnt even snowing, just drizzling and i slid all the way across the higway. five lanes i flew across in the big car so i know this little car can slide too. im just gonna have to leave the house early for work so i can take my time.


 
Yes i always leave early for where i have to go and try to get the things i need while im out so i won't have to leave the house again. The extra weight in the back it will help you keep more control of the car.

Sorry to get off topic


----------



## chebaby

ok i have to admit my hair isnt feeling too hot right now. i think its the curls gel- le-c stuff. as soon as i put it in my hair it felt funny. i know it cant be the souffle thats making my hair feel this way because i just know lol. you know how you KNOW a product will work for you? well i know that about the souffle. but the gel-le-c stuff i dont know abouterplexed.
i hope my braid out turns out moisturized tomorrow.

actually(after feeling my hair again) my hair doesnt feel bad. it feels like there is nothing on my hair and its naturally soft. i like that, but now that its winter i also like the heavy product feel. like baby buttercream and qhemet heavy cream gives me. like bordering on greasy lol. this products definately makes my hair feel like there is nothing on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well......I'm putting them down tonight.  I used up the Indigo.  I used up the Organix.  It actually_ smelled wonderful _(Pomegrante & Green Tea).  Not sure if I'd repurchase even for Hendigo Rinsing. 


I Honestly think V05 and Suave works just as well (if not better) and the Organix, IMO is along those lines although 'pricey' I think I've seen it at the Grocer's for about $6.99erplexed and sometime 3/$10.00.

I also used up an Abba Reconstructor.  I have another one of these on hand.  And I love reconstructors (as you all know) and have Several of all kinds on hand.  The Abba is a lightweight one and I'd compare it to Giovanni Nutra-Fix.  

Now on to the Steamer.  Hopefully, the R.A.S.H.C. will be used up during the Steaming process.

It's time for all these 1/2's 2/3rds, 1/4ths to be used up and I have another 4 Weeks to make a Dent in them and I am determined to do it.


----------



## chebaby

yea i think of organix as a cheapy conditioner but as far as that goes its not cheap at all lol. i think suave coconut conditioner is one of the best cheapy conditioner out there.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well......I'm putting them down tonight. I used up the Indigo. I used up the Organix. It actually_ *smelled wonderful* _(Pomegrante & Green Tea). Not sure if I'd repurchase even for Hendigo Rinsing.
> 
> 
> I Honestly think V05 and Suave works just as well (if not better) and the Organix, IMO is along those lines although 'pricey' I think I've seen it at the Grocer's for about $6.99erplexed and sometime 3/$10.00.
> 
> I also used up an Abba Reconstructor. I have another one of these on hand. And I love reconstructors (as you all know) and have Several of all kinds on hand. The Abba is a lightweight one and I'd compare it to Giovanni Nutra-Fix.
> 
> Now on to the Steamer. Hopefully, the R.A.S.H.C. will be used up during the Steaming process.
> 
> It's time for all these 1/2's 2/3rds, 1/4ths to be used up and I have another 4 Weeks to make a Dent in them and I am determined to do it.


 i bet it did(to the bolded). the natures gate pomegranate conditioner smells too. now im inclined to think everything pomegranate will smells yummy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i think suave coconut conditioner is one of the best cheapy conditioner out there.*


 
IA:  And for washing out Henna, I think it even does a better job than V05 Moisture Milks.  I usually use one of the two of these.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I cut open the Tube(s) of the Redken All Soft Heavy Cream and the Tube of Butter Treat and Scraped them out with my Spatula into an empty jar. 

I have about half a Handful left, so it will have to be used with something else I want to use up.  I have another unopened Tube of Butter Treat.  It's great to Steam with but it will go into the Rotation (for a later date).  

I have some Joico I will move onto next.

I also learned something else tonight (for sure), _if _I want the best results from my Henna/Indigo Session, I will have to do the 2 step instead of combining the two.erplexed  

I get far better coverage by doing the 2 step.  So, I will have to Make time to Do the 2 Step even if it is on a Saturday instead of trying to cut time by combining them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Dried with my Leave-In and a touch of JBCO & Argan Oil (One & Only Brand).  

Hair Dried Nice and Soft.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> IA: And for washing out Henna, I think it even does a better job than V05 Moisture Milks. I usually use one of the two of these.


 Really?  I always use moisture milks to wash out cassia.  Maybe I should try suave.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Dried with my Leave-In and a touch of JBCO & Argan Oil (One & Only Brand).
> 
> Hair Dried Nice and Soft.


 
The jbco strikes againlove that stuff. Are any of you seeing benefits using it? I feel that my hair is easier to manage while using it and i think my edges are slowly filling in.


----------



## mkd

La, there was a progress thread last week, I think Kami.  Her hair is beautiful but her edges were significantly thicker from JBCO!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Really? I always use moisture milks to wash out cassia. Maybe I should try suave.


 
Try the SuaveTropical Coconut Next Time you catch it On Sale.  I use/like them both.



La Colocha said:


> The jbco strikes againlove that stuff. Are any of you seeing benefits using it? I feel that my hair is easier to manage while using it and i think my edges are slowly filling in.


 
Now You know I like that stinky-stuff.  

I would like to say I "see" something  But You know I use Mega-Tek and I take a Hair Vitamin, so it would be hard to make that 'claim' unequiviocially. (sp)  

But I do Love My JBCO.


----------



## chebaby

the next couple of things im going to work on are:

organix coconut conditioner(need to get this out the way soon lol)
natures gate pomegranate conditioner
trader joes nourish spa conditioner(i love this stuff)
yes to carrots conditioner(i dont like this)

for the next week or so i plan on doing braid/twist outs so i plan on co washing more.


----------



## mkd

In the qhemet thread, someone said that the store in atlanta that sells qhemet was stocked well today and had BRBC.  I really want some but I think I should use the AOHC first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> the next couple of things im going to work on are:
> 
> organix coconut conditioner(need to get this out the way soon lol)
> natures gate pomegranate conditioner
> trader joes nourish spa conditioner(i love this stuff)
> yes to carrots conditioner(i dont like this)
> 
> for the next week or so i plan on doing braid/twist outs so i plan on co washing more.


 
That Sounds Like an Agressive Plan Che! 

WOW That will be 4 Down! 

I HATED THAT YTC.  I actually sold it on the Exchange Forum, I shoulda' just 'gave it to the girl'. 

I couldn't get past the 'smell' And Smells normally don't bother me per se, but It was something about this one, that could not be tolerated.

Alot of Ladies really Love it Tho'


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> In the qhemet thread, someone said that the store in atlanta that sells qhemet was stocked well today and had BRBC.  I really want some but I think I should use the AOHC first.




I twist and braid wet. I flat twist and cornrow dry!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Sounds Like an Agressive Plan Che!
> 
> WOW That will be 4 Down!
> 
> I HATED THAT YTC. I actually sold it on the Exchange Forum, I shoulda' just 'gave it to the girl'.
> 
> I couldn't get past the 'smell' And Smells normally don't bother me per se, but It was something about this one, that could not be tolerated.
> 
> Alot of Ladies really Love it Tho'


 the smells really doesnt bother me. i thought it smelled fresh like baby powder. what i didnt like is that it goes on really nice and smooth and even detangles really well, and then when you rinse it out its like you never put anything on your hair before. EVER lol. but i can go through it quick though because its a great detangler so ill use it for that purpose.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *but i can go through it quick though because its a great detangler so ill use it for that purpose.*


 
That's a Great Idea. 

Finding a Dual Purpose for Products.  Like Brownie and her Final Rinses (which I thougt was a great idea too). To use a conditioner you wouldn't necessarily use as a DC, and use it as a Final Rinse out Conditioner.  Like a Creme Rinse.  

La: With Her Natural Butter DC Mixtures, etc....

And now, finding a way to use a product as a detangler, that may not be good for much else.

These are helpful tips.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> In the qhemet thread, someone said that the store in atlanta that sells qhemet was stocked well today and had BRBC. I really want some but I think I should use the AOHC first.


 
Did you end up getting the aohc to work out for you?



chebaby said:


> the next couple of things im going to work on are:
> 
> organix coconut conditioner(need to get this out the way soon lol)
> natures gate pomegranate conditioner
> trader joes nourish spa conditioner(i love this stuff)
> yes to carrots conditioner(i dont like this)
> 
> for the next week or so i plan on doing braid/twist outs so i plan on co washing more.


 
That's a good plan che



mkd said:


> La, there was a progress thread last week, I think Kami. Her hair is beautiful but her edges were significantly thicker from JBCO!


 
I saw her hair is pretty.


----------



## La Colocha

Ive almost made it a whole week without buying anything. Yay


----------



## chebaby

thats great La. i dont plan on buying anything for a long while.


----------



## robot.

I'm going to end up taking out these twists tomorrow morning and starting over maybe Saturday. I know how I have to do my whole head in one sitting, or else it won't look right. And know I know why stylists start from the back.

Here's the front (which I did yesterday), today, after it's been smashed while sleeping and shoved under two hoods:







And here's the back I just did, all perfect and shiny.





I'm excited to try again and actually finish this time.


----------



## La Colocha

That's pretty robo, how long do you usually let your twists stay in for?


----------



## BrownBetty

I loooove jbco!  I mixed it with my coconut oil and my hair feels great.  I mixed it in my nourish and shine, with avocado butter, and coconut oil..... my hair is feeling lovely.  I tested it on different parts of my head, lol.  I am sooo happy!


----------



## BrownBetty

By the way I still smell like BBQ smoke! LOL


----------



## Charz

Wow Robot, your hair has grown allot since the last time I saw you!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Yes Robot, your hair has grown a lot since those first pics you posted. It looks so thick and pretty!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I had bought a sample pack of Miss Jessie's garbage products about a year ago, and I am forcing myself to use them up. This morning I put some of the silkening or is it the stretching one in my hair for definition. I oiled my hair with some coconut oil before I put it in. It looks really pretty and defined, and I'm sure it won't be dry like it normally gets when I use their products. But the smell! OMGosh, it's so sickening and cloying  too darn sweet.


----------



## robot.

Thanks a lot, ladies! 

La, my twists never stay in long. Maybe 2-4 days. Mostly because I play with them too much and I can't "sleep cute" to keep them from frizzing. I need to try twisting closer to the root to help fix that.


----------



## mkd

La, I do like the AOHC.  It seems to be working well for me.  I love the way it smells.


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> Thanks a lot, ladies!
> 
> La, my twists never stay in long. Maybe 2-4 days. Mostly because I play with them too much and I can't "sleep cute" to keep them from frizzing. I need to try twisting closer to the root to help fix that.


 
You can start the twist off as a braid and then twist. It helps keep it looking neater longer especially at the root. Some people flat twist then twist the ends but i don't know how to do that.


----------



## La Colocha

Last night i used tw mix and jcns to moisturze, Im going to dilute the last of my tw spritz and the bottle will be gone. But it will take me about another 2 weeks to use the diluted portion up. Im glad i found a way to stretch it out. I have 4 whole bottle of tw mist left and they will last me until spring.

Today is wash day and im going to prepoo with coffee butter and hibiscus oil. I whipped it the other day to make it easier to apply. Then i will wash with elucence moisture poo, conditon with califa conditoner(Im not opening another bottle of mbc until i finish this open califa one). And dc with aowc+jbco. Im getting a product in the mail today so im going to braid with tw mix and the new moisturizer. Use jbco on my scalp and edges.

Shay i tried to do the use one moisturizer before i go on to another but i can't  I like everything that i have so far and i can't help to rotate them. It will take me longer to use them up but i should be getting done with them all at about the same time. By then im hoping it will be time for me to reorder.

I found out last night that bony carries a few things that im using. Jc,tw,jbco so i will order those from them from now on. I like jbco.com but if i can get most of my stuff at one place then that's what ill do. It will be cheaper as far as shipping in the long run.


----------



## robot.

La Colocha said:


> You can start the twist off as a braid and then twist. It helps keep it looking neater longer especially at the root. Some people flat twist then twist the ends but i don't know how to do that.



i wonder how that would look. i don't twist like a two stranded twist, i just twist the hair around my index finger. i'll try the braid idea, though. thanks.


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies
my curlmart order hasnt shipped yet. they normally ship the next day so im shocked. also becuase of that i cant use the curls shampoo, i have to clarify with kenra. unless i still have that almost empty bottle of keracare 1st lather which i liked. i will look for that.

anyway my twist out sucked so i co washed with organix coconut milk conditioner and i have to say this time i liked it. it does have a good amount of protein in it and i love that. i used the whole bottle because i took my twists out and applied it to dry hair. then i wet my hair and detaingled with my fingers, rinsed it all out and then applied the rest and let it sit. my hair felt great. then i did a w&g using brbc, sebastian wet, and shea butter. my hair is still damp so i'll see if its soft when it dries. shea butter never lets me down so im not worried.
i think CURLS souffle either isnt moisturizing enough for me or i need to use it during the summer months. my hair is a very fine 3c(which is why i use so much protein) but my hair loves the whipped cream which is 10x heavier than the souffle. my hair LOVES heavy products so maybe i was wrong, souffle might not be for me.


----------



## mkd

I kind of want to flat iron my hair tonight but I know I probably won't.  My sister bought me a sedu for my birthday back in August and I still haven't used it.


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> i wonder how that would look. i don't twist like a two stranded twist, i just twist the hair around my index finger. i'll try the braid idea, though. thanks.


 
Ok, you can try a few and see how they look, take a section and start off a braid, take those 3 pieces and braid one time then twist around your finger how you normally do and see how that works.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> I'm going to end up taking out these twists tomorrow morning and starting over maybe Saturday. I know how I have to do my whole head in one sitting, or else it won't look right. And know I know why stylists start from the back.
> 
> Here's the front (which I did yesterday), today, after it's been smashed while sleeping and shoved under two hoods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the back I just did, all perfect and shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm excited to try again and actually finish this time.


 
Yes, They Did Turn Out Exceptional!

Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i think CURLS souffle either isnt moisturizing enough for me or i need to use it during the summer months. my hair is a very fine 3c(which is why i use so much protein) but my hair loves the whipped cream which is 10x heavier than the souffle. my hair LOVES heavy products so maybe i was wrong, souffle might not be for me.


 
Yeah Che:  Before you 'totally Rule it Out' give it another try say Spring/Summer.  Put it away for now and re-visit it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Random Thought:  I was thinking my hair came out so soft and shiny last night, I may try to add another 4 weeks to my stretch which would actually make it 20 Weeks. 

If I can keep it moisturized and de-tangled, because SSK's are starting to give me the blues, so I keep it combed to remove 'shed hairs.' 

That (SSK's) will be the only thing that will cause me to relax sooner, because it is a pain to deal with.  Imma keep it moisturized, and go from there.  Even if I relax at 18 (instead of the 16) that would be a happy medium.

I was thinking I could go longer, because I will be wearing my 'wig'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah, in _"Other Hair News" _My SheScentIt Came Today!  YAY!

So, that's 3 down and 2 to Go!  Still waiting on Afroveda and Hairveda (no doubt).

OT:  Where the DEBIL is Brownie ???????? She's MIA! 

In Hawaii Someplace?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Yeah, in _"Other Hair News" _My SheScentIt Came Today! YAY!


 
My darcy's should be here early next week and that's it for me.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I used the MHC shampoo, conditioner and dc today. It feels good in my hair but I won't repurchase it. I think I have enough for one more wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Girl....And Truthfully, I don't even know What I am YAY'ing About? 

That's just one more thing to put up and get around to using. 

I still have my Fortifying Mask and the Green Tea & Grapefruit.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Yeah, in _"Other Hair News" _My SheScentIt Came Today! YAY!
> 
> So, that's 3 down and 2 to Go! Still waiting on Afroveda and Hairveda *(no doubt).*
> 
> OT: Where the DEBIL is Brownie ???????? She's MIA!
> 
> In Hawaii Someplace?


 @no doubt.

what am i waiting on? oh my oyin order and my curlmart order.
T i am going to put the souffle aside. i dont want to throw it out. even if i realize its totally not for me i will just mix it with shea butter and a oil.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Is giving a product away the same as "using one"?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> *Is giving a product away equivalent of "using one"?*


 
Yeah, You Can "Gift" A product too.  It's Outta Your Stash.  

The Only thing I would advise against is:  "Trading Products" _*cough. cough. right Che* _Fun as it May Be!

Gifting is a Good Thing WnS!


----------



## fattyfatfat

Hooray! MHC is out of my stash. I'll give it to my SO's sister.

Now me and my sitrinillah can be friends again!




IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, You Can "Gift" A product too.  It's Outta Your Stash.
> 
> The Only thing I would advise against is:  "Trading Products" _*cough. cough. right Che* _Fun as it May Be!
> 
> Gifting is a Good Thing WnS!


----------



## chebaby

now T you know you miss trading


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> now T you know you miss trading


 
You Can really Get _Caught Up _in the PJ-ism of it all! 

This was Me everytime I opened a Package:  +:lovedrool:=


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where is Everybody at? (In other Threads?) Let's Talk.....


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  Umm, my DH and I were supposed to go to a party.  So I cowashed and used some afroveda totally twisted and aveda be curly for a wash and go.  Now, neither of us wants to go.  Now, I am thinking about clarifying and doing a flexi rod set after I put my kids to bed.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where is Everybody at? (In other Threads?) Let's Talk.....


 
Im here prepooing


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Hey ladies. Umm, my DH and I were supposed to go to a party. So I cowashed and used some afroveda totally twisted and aveda be curly for a wash and go. Now, neither of us wants to go. Now, I am thinking about clarifying and doing a flexi rod set after I put my kids to bed.


 
We get like that too. we were going to go out to eat but then were like naw, that's why im just now prepooing.


----------



## chebaby

mkd got me wanting to try a flexi rod set. hmmmmmm thinking.....


----------



## Shay72

I finished a Shikai Everyday Condish last night and a 2 oz sample of Cocolatte this morning.  I have 3 more bottles of the Shikai Everyday Condish.  That will not last me 6 months so I'm trying to decide if that is the first product I will replace or just use what's in my stash.  I'm thinking on it bc I really love the combo of the amla tea rinse and cowasing with this condish bc it has amla in it.  We shall see.  They have them at Safeway.  Cocolatte I will purchase during my next stock up in June 10.  

I will use my oil concoction (jbco, shikakai growth elixir, mahabhrinraj, gro aut)as an overnight prepoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Im here prepooing*


 
With What?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I finished a Shikai Everyday Condish last night and a 2 oz sample of Cocolatte this morning. I have 3 more bottles of the Shikai Everyday Condish. *That will not last me 6 months so I'm trying to decide if that is the first product I will replace or just use what's in my stash. I'm thinking on it bc I really love the combo of the amla tea rinse and cowasing with this condish bc it has amla in it. We shall see. They have them at Safeway. Cocolatte I will purchase during my next stock up in June 10.*
> 
> I will use my oil concoction (jbco, shikakai growth elixir, mahabhrinraj, gro aut)as an overnight prepoo.


 
I Like the Way You Think Shay!  You Evaluate Your Decisions.


----------



## mkd

I am torn between flexi rod set or twisting and wearing them for a few days.  I have not worn twists in like 6 years so I feel self concsious about wearing them.  I don't know why, like it will make me look young?


----------



## fattyfatfat

ladies, Im DONE with my herbal hairdressing from njoi creations. I loved this product and my hair enjoyed it as well. It will definately be a repurchase but not right away because I need to use some of these other items!


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I finished a Shikai Everyday Condish last night and a 2 oz sample of Cocolatte this morning.


 
Good job shay.



IDareT'sHair said:


> With What?


 
I whipped coffee butter and hibiscus oil in a container. That's what im using as a prepoo. That will be my prepoo combo until i run out of both, then i will go to avocado butter and jbco. I don't know if the coffee butter is benefitting me in anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> *ladies, Im DONE with my herbal hairdressing from njoi creations. I loved this product and my hair enjoyed it as well. It will definately be a repurchase but not right away because I need to use some of these other items!*


 
WnS You Are Taking Care of Mad Business!  You are Gettin' It Done! You are On A Roll!


 That's GREAT!


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I am torn between flexi rod set or twisting and wearing them for a few days. I have not worn twists in like 6 years so I feel self concsious about wearing them. I don't know why, like it will make me look young?


 
You have alot of hair, you can do twist updo's, buns, ponytails. You can have fun with the twists.



washnset said:


> ladies, Im DONE with my herbal hairdressing from njoi creations. I loved this product and my hair enjoyed it as well. It will definately be a repurchase but not right away because I need to use some of these other items!


 
Good job washnset.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Good job shay.
> 
> 
> 
> I whipped coffee butter and hibiscus oil in a container. That's what im using as a prepoo. That will be my prepoo combo until i run out of both, then i will go to avocado butter and jbco. I don't know if the coffee butter is benefitting me in anyway.


 
Ooops!  I did Read Your Mixture a Few Pages Back.  Sorry for Asking Again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> ladies, Im DONE with my *herbal hairdressing from njoi creations. I loved this product and my hair enjoyed it as well.* It will definately be a repurchase but not right away because I need to use some of these other items!


 
I will Look into this Hairdressing in the Spring.  Someone will have to help me Navigate through that esty site.  I could not get the Hang of It when I tried it.


----------



## chebaby

if i dont braid my hair tongiht(which i think i will) then tomorrow i will co wash with suave coconut conditioner and use it all up. its only a half of bottle anyway so i will just mix in some avocado oil and co wash with it.
but more than likely i will braid my hair tonight.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Yeah, in _"Other Hair News" _My SheScentIt Came Today!  YAY!
> 
> So, that's 3 down and 2 to Go!  Still waiting on Afroveda and Hairveda (no doubt).
> 
> OT:  Where the DEBIL is Brownie ???????? She's MIA!
> 
> *In Hawaii Someplace*?



I wish I was!!! I was just talking about going there this morning, too!!! 

I got my Shescentit the other day, too. No Hairveda yet, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> if i dont braid my hair tongiht(which i think i will) then tomorrow i will co wash with suave coconut conditioner and use it all up. its only a half of bottle anyway so i will just mix in some avocado oil and co wash with it.
> but more than likely i will braid my hair tonight.


 
You and that Hair  Ya'll are having a Love Affair.

What will you use on it during or before you Braid?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I wish I was!!! I was just talking about going there this morning, too!!!
> 
> I got my Shescentit the other day, too. No Hairveda yet, though.


 
Yo B!  Where You Been?

Anway, Glad You're Back!  Have You Used anything Up?


----------



## La Colocha

I have to pick a moisturizer that im going to stick with. I have my butter mix and i need something else to rotate too. When i finish these i will have to make a decision on what i will keep, jane carter, miapella(yes i got this on black friday and got it today) or darcys. I will only keep 1 of them. My butter mix will be used to stretch my other moisturizer to save money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I have to pick a moisturizer that im going to stick with. I have my butter mix and i need something else to rotate too. When i finish these i will have to make a decision on what i will keep, jane carter, *miapella*(yes i got this on black friday and got it today) or darcys. I will only keep 1 of them. My butter mix will be used to stretch my other moisturizer to save money.


 
Who Miapella?

OT:  I am excited, now that I have "Finally" Wrapped My Mind around Using the stuff I have.  

I am excited and anxious to use it ALL.


----------



## Shay72

LC--What is miapella?

How could I forget to mention that my Darcy's and Jasmine's have shipped !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> LC--What is miapella?!


 
Girl, that's what I want to Know:  Mia Who?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yo B!  Where You Been?
> 
> Anway, Glad You're Back!  Have You Used anything Up?



 Hey!!! Just been working and getting gifts, I guess.

So, I used up a garlic conditioner but I have backups of that. I also used up another sample of Njoi's Tea Spritz but I have a large bottle of that, too. It really helped with my itchy a** scalp this past week.  I also fisnished my Redken Deep Fuel. Definite repurchase once I get rid of some more protein conditioners. Love that stuff! 

Hey, T!! Thanks so much for the package!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I also fisnished my Redken Deep Fuel. *Definite repurchase once I get rid of some more protein conditioners.* Love that stuff!*
> 
> Hey, T!! Thanks so much for the package!!!


 
Me Too! @Bolded!

about the pkg:  I know you didn't need it 

Oh Well


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Brownie:  How did you say you were using the SSI Moisture Mist?  As a Daily Mist OR when you Wash your Hair to Set It?erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

T, there's not a thing I really NEED for my hair right now, but that's does not stop me, you know that.  So, thanks!! 

 I didn't read through the posts. Does Charz know Inky Loves Nature is having a sale of 4 items until midnight?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Who Miapella?
> 
> OT: I am excited, now that I have "Finally" Wrapped My Mind around Using the stuff I have.
> 
> I am excited and anxious to use it ALL.


 


Shay72 said:


> LC--What is miapella?
> 
> How could I forget to mention that my Darcy's and Jasmine's have shipped !


 
Well i had posted about it last week, its the white chocolate hair pudding. I got it on black friday because i wasn't satisfied with just darcy's soo.

www.miapella.com its 4oz and i got mine from etsy.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> You and that Hair Ya'll are having a Love Affair.
> 
> What will you use on it during or before you Braid?


 lmao yes we are. but i think i used too much sebastian wet today because my ends are crunchy. i dont see how so many naturals use gel daily. i cant find it in me to use a gel or gel-like product more than once a week lmao.
anyway, because my hair feel crunchy i am going to moisturize tonight with qhemet heavy cream(im starting to want this as a staple the more i ue it) and then in the morning i will co wash with the suave and then puff with more qhemet. i guess that means i wont braid until saturday night(its gonna snow) or sunday.
T i have no idea what i want to use on my braids. i was thinking good ole shea butter, then i thought nope, let me use my CURLS whipped cream, now im thinking qhemet. so i guess whatever i pick up is what i will use.

La, white chocolate ahir pudding sounds


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Well i had posted about it last week, its the white chocolate hair pudding. I got it on black friday because i wasn't satisfied with just darcy's soo.
> 
> www.miapella.com its 4oz and i got mine from etsy.


 
I remember Now.  But I Guess We were ALL Too Caught Up in the Moment of BF


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Well i had posted about it last week, its the white chocolate hair pudding. I got it on black friday because i wasn't satisfied with just darcy's soo.
> 
> www.miapella.com its 4oz and i got mine from etsy.


 
Girl stop, that sounds so good.  Please report back and let us know how it is. 

La, you are kind of inspiring me to twist.  I have 30 min of DC left to decide.  If I do, I think I am going to sit under the dryer until my hair is about 50% dry first so my twists will be fatter.


----------



## mkd

Che, which do you like better?  Qhemet AOHC or BRBC?


----------



## chebaby

i plan on buying some plastic caps from sallys this weekend. i cant use old bags on my head lol. my parents will rinse and reuse the same bag but im picky about that stuff. it makes me feel icky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> anyway, because my hair feel crunchy i am going to moisturize tonight with qhemet heavy cream(im starting to want this as a staple the more i ue it)
> 
> *La, white chocolate ahir pudding sounds*


 
Girl, That is exactly How I Felt about the AOHC.  At First, I was like: Nahhhh....but the More I Used it, the More I Love It.  It is great for soothing NG.

@bolded:  It does sound


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Brownie:  How did you say you were using the SSI Moisture Mist?  As a Daily Mist OR when you Wash your Hair to Set It?erplexed



I ALWAYS use it as part of my leave in, and once in a while I will use it as a daily.  I spray it all over my wet hair. Dry hair, I will do a scalp/roots type thing. Love this stuff!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i plan on buying some plastic caps from sallys this weekend. *i cant use old bags on my head lol*. my parents will rinse and *reuse the same bag but im picky about that stuff.* it makes me feel icky.


 
Me Too!  Che!

I Buy That Huge Bag of Plastic Caps.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, which do you like better? Qhemet AOHC or BRBC?


 i like the heavy cream better. for me the heavy cream is a great moisturizer but brbc is a leave in. i had an 8oz of brbc a while back and used it on dry hair and i swear it did nothing. it didnt even make my hair feel moist and then dry up. it felt like i could have used the whole jar and feel nothing. but then i learned to use it on wet hair. thats what im doing now with the sample i have and honestly i cant really say if i like it because this darn sebastian wet is making my hair crunchy. so if i had to choose it would be a no brainer. heavy cream all the way.
i have never known a leave in to not make dry hair feel moist but that is how the brbc is for my hair.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Well i had posted about it last week, its the white chocolate hair pudding. I got it on black friday because i wasn't satisfied with just darcy's soo.
> 
> www.miapella.com its 4oz and i got mine from etsy.




La, have you tried anything else from miapella?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I ALWAYS use it as part of my leave in, and once in a while I will use it as a daily.  I spray it all over my wet hair. Dry hair, I will do a scalp/roots type thing. Love this stuff!!*


 
IK You Do!  I was just reading the Ingredients!  They are Wonderful.
I got 50-11 Leave-Ins....

I hope to get to this one soon.  I'll have to use up something first.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I remember Now. But I Guess We were ALL Too Caught Up in the Moment of BF


Yes we were



mkd said:


> Girl stop, that sounds so good. Please report back and let us know how it is.
> 
> La, you are kind of inspiring me to twist. I have 30 min of DC left to decide. If I do, I think I am going to sit under the dryer until my hair is about 50% dry first so my twists will be fatter.


 
I will let you guys know how i like it. I wanted it because ive never heard anyone talk about it and they use cocoa butter in there and its hard to get a good mix with cocoa butter and i have nothing that contains cocoa butter. They did a good job. Fast shipping, it was supposed to be 7-10 buisness days because its made by order. Its a 6 month shelf life and the ingredients are

Sweet almond oil,shea butter,cocoa butter,castor oil,jojoba oil, fragrance and rosemary oleoresin.

Very simple and i could make it but like i said before cocoa butter is a beast to work with to get to a usable consistancy.

And yes mkd do those twists, there are alot of options that you have to style.

Eta- I did not buy from that link i bought from thier etsy store.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, That is exactly How I Felt about the AOHC. At First, I was like: Nahhhh....but the More I Used it, the More I Love It. It is great for soothing NG.
> 
> @bolded: It does sound


 


chebaby said:


> i like the heavy cream better. for me the heavy cream is a great moisturizer but brbc is a leave in. i had an 8oz of brbc a while back and used it on dry hair and i swear it did nothing. it didnt even make my hair feel moist and then dry up. it felt like i could have used the whole jar and feel nothing. but then i learned to use it on wet hair. thats what im doing now with the sample i have and honestly i cant really say if i like it because this darn sebastian wet is making my hair crunchy. so if i had to choose it would be a no brainer. heavy cream all the way.
> i have never known a leave in to not make dry hair feel moist but that is how the brbc is for my hair.


 
ITA with both of you.  At first I wasn't so sure about the AOHC but now I really like it.  It makes my hair very shiny and soft.  I don't think I love the BRBC as much.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too! Che!
> 
> I Buy That Huge Bag of Plastic Caps.


 hahahaha i thought it was just me. i have this thing in the shower where you can keep  bottles and combs and such. i grabed a plastic cap one day and it was wet and when i put it on my head i almost gagged myself to death. my dad is like "you the only one that use them. whats the problem". but i cant wrap my mind around it.


----------



## Charz

Sale on Inkys! When I get of the train to a pc I will catch up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hahahaha i thought it was just me. i have this thing in the shower where you can keep bottles and combs and such. i grabed a plastic cap one day and it was wet and when i put it on my head i almost gagged myself to death. my dad is like "you the only one that use them. whats the problem". but i cant wrap my mind around it.


 
And it grosses me out to see hair or product in them too!


----------



## chebaby

i guess i should snap a pic and change my avator(sp?) this weekend since my hair hasnt looked like that in like 8 months lmao.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i guess i should snap a pic and change my avator(sp?) this weekend since my hair hasnt looked like that in like 8 months lmao.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> La, have you tried anything else from miapella?


 
No ms.b i haven't this is my first time ordering from them. I stepped out on a limb because there are no reviews of this company. I hope that it works.

www.miapellaorganics.etsy.com i went through etsy.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> And it grosses me out to see hair or product in them too!


 YES .
i guess the logical thing to do would be to rinse them out but i rather buy new ones lol. everytime i bring a new hair product in the house my dad puts his hand on his head and is like "why are you like that girl?" i just laugh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I ALWAYS use it as part of my leave in, and once in a while I will use it as a daily.  I spray it all over my wet hair. Dry hair, I will do a scalp/roots type thing. *Love this stuff!!*


 
_Chamomile Extract, Water infused with Aloe, Nettle, Grapeseed extract, Honey, Coltsfoot Extract, Horsetail, Silk Amino Acid, Sage, Rosemary, Glycerine, Shea Butter, Mint extract, Centrimonium chloride, Vit E, Panthenol, Citric Acid and Polyquartermium, Nonoxynol, Benzophenone. _

Other than the Stuff I can't pronounce:  This Stuff Sounds Amazing & Healthy. 

I will try to save it until Spring.


----------



## BeetleBug

My Darcy's package came today. I'm kind of disappointed that my peach nectar oil didn't come in the regular glass pump bottle like my watermelon oil did. Oh well, it's not major. When I get done w/ the watermelon oil, I'll transfer the peach oil to the pump bottle. She sent me a sample of the Winter Spice oil which smells like cinnamon. The scent of the Avocado and Wild Plum Twisting Cream smells more lemony like Pledge. I want to make a scent request next time if I decide to purchase it again.

I have had some of the twisting cream in a braided section of my hair for some hours now. It feels really good; I'm surprised it hasn't hardened due to the aloe vera. My hair is really soft. The only thing I can't stand is the smell. The lemon is too strong. I emailed and asked could I customize my scent on my next order. She replied that I could. Since the store is reopening tomorrow, I might  order the twisting cream in watermelon or sweet cream.


----------



## La Colocha

BeetleBug said:


> My Darcy's package came today. I'm kind of disappointed that my peach nectar oil didn't come in the regular glass pump bottle like my watermelon oil did. Oh well, it's not major. When I get done w/ the watermelon oil, I'll transfer the peach oil to the pump bottle. She sent me a sample of the Winter Spice oil which smells like cinnamon. The scent of the Avocado and Wild Plum Twisting Cream smells more lemony like Pledge. I want to make a scent request next time if I decide to purchase it again.
> 
> I have had some of the twisting cream in a braided section of my hair for some hours now. It feels really good; I'm surprised it hasn't hardened due to the aloe vera. My hair is really soft. The only thing I can't stand is the smell. The lemon is too strong. I emailed and asked could I customize my scent on my next order. She replied that I could. Since the store is reopening tomorrow, I might order the twisting cream in watermelon or sweet cream.


 
Thanks beetle, i was hoping the ylang ylang would give it a good balance. I can't stand strong lemons, if its that bad for me ill add my own ylang ylang to it. What did the peach oil come in? Because i wanted a glass pump also.


----------



## chebaby

BeetleBug said:


> My Darcy's package came today. I'm kind of disappointed that my peach nectar oil didn't come in the regular glass pump bottle like my watermelon oil did. Oh well, it's not major. When I get done w/ the watermelon oil, I'll transfer the peach oil to the pump bottle. She sent me a sample of the Winter Spice oil which smells like cinnamon. The scent of the Avocado and Wild Plum Twisting Cream smells more lemony like Pledge. I want to make a scent request next time if I decide to purchase it again.
> 
> I have had some of the twisting cream in a braided section of my hair for some hours now. It feels really good; I'm surprised it hasn't hardened due to the aloe vera. My hair is really soft. The only thing I can't stand is the smell. The lemon is too strong. I emailed and asked could I customize my scent on my next order. She replied that I could. *Since the store is reopening tomorrow*, I might order the twisting cream in watermelon or sweet cream.


 now why you go and say that


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> now why you go and say that


 
.......................


----------



## BeetleBug

La Colocha said:


> Thanks beetle, i was hoping the ylang ylang would give it a good balance. I can't stand strong lemons, if its that bad for me ill add my own ylang ylang to it. What did the peach oil come in? Because i wanted a glass pump also.



It came in a clear plastic bottle w/ a flip cap (like shampoo bottle caps). I wanted my pump. That oil is too fluid to pour.


----------



## La Colocha

BeetleBug said:


> It came in a clear plastic bottle w/ a flip cap (like shampoo bottle caps). I wanted my pump. That oil is too fluid to pour.


 
Aww come on now that's why i got it for the pump. I hate oils in flip tops.. I might have to send that box right on back. I know that's my last time jumping on something.


----------



## mkd

I am going with twists


----------



## chebaby

yaaaaayyyy mkd. i hope it turns out well for you.

i know this is so wrong. but have any of yall tried joyce william's products? i want the hair food now.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> *i want the hair food now*.


 
 What is it supposed to do? 16oz for $30 bucks


----------



## chebaby

i know thats a lot of money. but it is a leave in spray and its supposed to stimilate growth i guess. now that i think of it, if thats the case i can use cathy howse products.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i know thats a lot of money. but it is a leave in spray and its supposed to stimilate growth i guess. now that i think of it, if thats the case i can use cathy howse products.


 
It may be worth it. Im trying to find the ingredients online. Maybe they have samples.


----------



## La Colocha

This place has it for $25 che http://www.choicebeautysupply.com/Products/JoyceWilliams.html

Its on sale here for $19.95 http://www.houseofbeautyworld.com/jowihapr.html  ive never ordered from these places before.


----------



## mkd

so, my twists came out ok.   I have to get used to them.  I threw some satin sponge rollers on them afterwards.  I am going to wear them until sunday.

I think I  am going to post a pic in here tomorrow for like 10 minutes and take it down afterwards.  If I look crazy, I don't want people seeing


----------



## chebaby

thanx La but thats still much money. maybe after i knock some of these other things out i will purchase it.

mkd im sure your twists look very nice.


----------



## La Colocha

Mk im sure they look just fine.

@che, your welcome, and at least we know there are places that sell it cheaper.


----------



## chebaby

youre right(about places selling it cheaper). i usually dont go to products that say it will stimilate growth or produce growth. those kinds of products scare me lol.


----------



## La Colocha

Ive washed my hair and now im dcing with aowc+jbco. I can't sleep with the aowc anymore, the smell is starting to annoy me. So ill be up for a while to rinse this out and im going to braid with tw mix and miapella. I like how the aowc makes my hair feel but it will not be a repurchase. Ill use it up and move on to something else.


----------



## robot.

I ordered more 8oz jars than I know what to do with. And once I finish my other stuff, even more jars! I wanted some so badly and now I got more than enough.


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> I ordered more 8oz jars than I know what to do with. And once I finish my other stuff, even more jars! I wanted some so badly and now I got more than enough.


 
Where did you order from? I bought some from the local arts and crafts store to get me started. Then if i have a jar that's empty i wash it and reuse it.


----------



## chebaby

i oiled my scalp with jojoba oil and moisturized my hair with heavy cream. i also used up a sample of juices and berries.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i oiled my scalp with jojoba oil and moisturized my hair with heavy cream. *i also used up a sample of juices and berries*.


 
Good job che, are you going to repurchase?


----------



## chebaby

i sure am. in fact i have a bottle on the way. the last bottle i had i mixed with water but after using this sample i realize i love it without water. i also love it on my scalp.


----------



## mkd

The twists were better before I put rollers on the ends.  But here are some pictures


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yaaaaayyyy mkd. i hope it turns out well for you.
> 
> i know this is so wrong. but have any of yall tried joyce william's products? i want the hair food now.


 
Me Too.  I had that Hair Food and some Mink Oil in a Cart Last Night and Had to back away from the Computer. 

(That's why I abruptly logged off early last night)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> The twists were better before I put rollers on the ends. But here are some pictures


 
They Look Nice!  Your Hair is so Amazingly Blingalious!  Do You think it's the effects of your continued use of Cassia?

It is incredibly shiny.  How many Cassia Treatments have you done overall?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> They Look Nice! Your Hair is so Amazingly Blingalious! Do You think it's the effects of your continued use of Cassia?
> 
> It is incredibly shiny. How many Cassia Treatments have you done overall?


 T, it might be the flash too.  I have done a lot of cassia treatments though and I can definitely tell my hair is more shiny.  I do them every other week and have been for about the last 4 months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> This place has it for $25 che http://www.choicebeautysupply.com/Products/JoyceWilliams.html
> 
> Its on sale here for $19.95 http://www.houseofbeautyworld.com/jowihapr.html ive never ordered from these places before.


 
WOW!  That House of Beauty had Jane Carter Super Cheap!  It was under $20 Bucks for the N&S and the Lock Gel.  That's good.

And that Joyce Williams was much cheaper too.  They take PayPal.......

Imma Wait.  I got enough stuff around here.  But will definitely keep this site on my Radar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> T, it might be the flash too. I have done a lot of cassia treatments though and I can definitely tell my hair is more shiny. I do them every other week and have been for about the last 4 months.


 
Girl Stop!  That wasn't No Flash  That's Da' Shine-losity.  It's Beautiful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> youre right(about places selling it cheaper). i usually *dont go to products that say it will stimilate growth or produce growth. those kinds of products scare me lol.*


 
Well........You Better Not Visit Stashville then.  
You'll be Like:


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl Stop! That wasn't No Flash That's Da' Shine-losity. It's Beautiful.


 Thanks T! And LMAO at your checking out the prices on JC


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Thanks T! And LMAO at your checking out the prices on JC


 
Well....I was actually looking at that Dr. Joyce Williams Stuff and noticed they also have Jane Carter (so I wanted to compare their prices to her site and Curlmart).  

And it is cheaper.  Just looking.....  I'm good on JC.


----------



## Shay72

Okay I don't even know who Dr. Joyce Williams is so I guess I need to google her.  Why do I still have my prepoo in.  I need to get on it because I don't want to be needing to do stuff in the bathroom or be under the steamer while the game is on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Okay I don't even know who Dr. Joyce Williams is so I guess I need to google her. *Why do I still have my prepoo in. I need to get on it because I don't want to be needing to do stuff in the bathroom or be under the steamer while the game is on.*


 
Girl, Why are you Still Pre-Pooing?  Yes....Get On It!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Okay I don't even know who Dr. Joyce Williams is so I guess I need to google her.


 
Hey Shay: Here's the Thread that has piqued our Interest
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=178871


----------



## robot.

La Colocha said:


> Where did you order from? I bought some from the local arts and crafts store to get me started. Then if i have a jar that's empty i wash it and reuse it.



from nature with love, but that little "small order" fee is whack. i looked in my local art supplies stores and bed bath and beyond and they ain't have jack.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> from nature with love, but that little "small order" fee is whack. i looked in my local art supplies stores and bed bath and beyond and they ain't have jack.


 
I Got Mine from Sally.  They have 4oz Sizes.  I didn't see any 8oz ones.  Also, in the 4 oz, they give you a 'surpise' 1oz inside the jar, which has been great for me Rationing Out Product and It Keeps me from being so Heavy-Handed.  

Check there too Robot!  But they're only 4oz Jars.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

*runs in*
I feel like throwing up.
Folica is having a special sale, and they're selling a straightening comb, the sedu flat iron, and three kinds of heat protectant for 90 dollars. With free shipping.
I bought the iron alone for 120 about four weeks ago.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> The twists were better before I put rollers on the ends. But here are some pictures


 
I like them mkd they look nice



ROBOTxcore said:


> from nature with love, but that little "small order" fee is whack. i looked in my local art supplies stores and bed bath and beyond and they ain't have jack.


 
In the art supply store where i live they are located in the paint section, where brushes and stuff are. They had 8oz and 16oz jars i cleaned them out. 



Chaosbutterfly said:


> *runs in*
> I feel like throwing up.
> Folica is having a special sale, and they're selling a straightening comb, the sedu flat iron, and three kinds of heat protectant for 90 dollars. With free shipping.
> I bought the iron alone for 120 about four weeks ago.


 
Im sorry to hear that, if at all possible sometimes its better to wait on a purchase until a better deal comes along.


----------



## robot.

So the PUR whipped gelly tastes blehhh.


----------



## robot.

Chaosbutterfly said:


> *runs in*
> I feel like throwing up.
> Folica is having a special sale, and they're selling a straightening comb, the sedu flat iron, and three kinds of heat protectant for 90 dollars. With free shipping.
> I bought the iron alone for 120 about four weeks ago.



That really sucks.  Maybe return your iron and buy the sale.


----------



## La Colocha

I finished my hair last night. I used the miapella and so far it seems pretty good. My hair is soft. But its a light product, very light. You rub it in your hands and it turns into a light oil that disappears into your hair. I would not recommend it to anyone who has really thick hair, my hair doesn't need too much and even i had to use more than usual. Ill keep using it to see how it does for me until i finish the jar. And i don't think it will take that long to use it up. If i compare it to jane carter right now they are about the same for me moisture wise but even though jane carter costs more, you have to use less of it. Ill give an update when i finish it.


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> So the PUR whipped gelly tastes blehhh.


 
Lmao why are you eating the product? Girl you better be careful, i trust no one that much to be putting product in my mouth..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chaosbutterfly said:


> *runs in*
> I feel like throwing up.
> Folica is having a special sale, and they're selling a straightening comb, the sedu flat iron, and three kinds of heat protectant for 90 dollars. With free shipping.
> *I bought the iron alone for 120 about four weeks ago.*


 
Sorry To Hear that Chaos!  If only it had been within 30 Days, You Coulda' Sent it Back and Re-Ordered.

I was in a Nail Biting Experience with them recently, when I returned My FHI Runway.  I barely made it too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> That really sucks.  Maybe return your iron and buy the sale.


 
OR Sell it in the Exchange Forum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I finished my hair last night. I used the miapella and so far it seems pretty good. My hair is soft.* But its a light product, very light. You rub it in your hands and it turns into a light oil that disappears into your hair*. I would not recommend it to anyone who has really thick hair, my hair doesn't need too much and even i had to use more than usual. Ill keep using it to see how it does for me until i finish the jar. And i don't think it will take that long to use it up. If i compare it to jane carter right now they are about the same for me moisture wise but even though jane carter costs more, you have to use less of it. Ill give an update when i finish it.


 
Do You think this would work better for you Spring/Summer by Chance? 
I'd put it away and pull it out later. 

Just me tho' *shrugs*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Lmao why are you eating the product? *Girl you better be careful, i trust no one that much to be putting product in my mouth..


 
Girl, I read in one thread folx was eating Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade, Tasting Afroveda Chocolatte and maybe even Vatika Frosting?erplexed

Can't remember which elseerplexed


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Do You think this would work better for you Spring/Summer by Chance?
> I'd put it away and pull it out later.
> 
> Just me tho' *shrugs*


 
Its like a spring fall product, or a product someone would use if their hair was weighed down easily. I would not buy this in the summertime you would get a melted mess. Its like a light grease. I like it so far but compared to my butter mix or jcns i had to use quite a bit.


----------



## robot.

La Colocha said:


> Lmao why are you eating the product? Girl you better be careful, i trust no one that much to be putting product in my mouth..



i always wonder if this stuff tastes as good as it smells. i read the ingredients first. and since it's natural, at the very least, i figure it won't kill me.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I read in one thread folx was eating Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade, Tasting Afroveda Chocolatte and maybe even Vatika Frosting?erplexed
> 
> Can't remember which elseerplexed





Vatika Frosting was nasty, haven't tried the Burnt Sugar pomade (but it doesn't even smell good enough for me to want to taste), but the J&B was good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> i always wonder if this stuff tastes as good as it smells. i read the ingredients first. and since it's natural, at the very least, i figure it won't kill me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vatika Frosting was nasty, haven't tried the Burnt Sugar pomade (but it doesn't even smell good enough for me to want to taste), *but the J&B was good.*


 
Juices & Berries =  

Somebody let me know how Sitrinillah Or Banana Brulee Taste.

Naaawww....I Ain't Tastin' Nothin' 

Don't none of this stuff smell that good to me.


----------



## Shay72

Robot--You are joking right?


----------



## robot.

Heck no, I ain't joking! I didn't think it was a big deal, but if it's that strange, then I'll keep tasting with PRIDE.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

My first thought was to send my ish back. 
But the 30-day period ran out.
Anyway, this has been a good learning experience. When my flat iron poops out on me, I know to wait for the annual private sale to reorder. 

And I'm mad ya'll are talking about eating product like it's food.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chaosbutterfly said:


> *My first thought was to send my ish back. *
> *But the 30-day period ran out.*
> Anyway, this has been a good learning experience. When my flat iron poops out on me, I know to wait for the annual private sale to reorder.
> 
> *And I'm mad ya'll are talking about eating product like it's food.*


 
@2nd Bolded:  Wait A Minute "Ya'll" Ain't Eatin' No Products Up in  This Here Thread. _That's a very isolated incident (Robot) and Folx in that one "other" thread, which the name escapes me now._ 

It mighta' been the Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade Thread.  (Not sure). And if She Likes 'sampling' her All Natural Products:erplexed  Oh Well.  Who are "we" to judge.

@1st Bolded:  Girl I wish you could send it back too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I started to go to the Health Food Store today.  I am completely out of Biotin.  I use them and thought I had at least 1 more bottle, but I am out.  
erplexed


I think Imma put it off for a while longer and then stock up maybe next month. 

I just don't feel like going out/buying anything, because IK if I go in there, I'll end up in the Hair Care Section looking at something or some oil or something.  

And I have to get another Bottle of ACV. I used it last week when I Henna'd (Oh, that was another thing I used up -- 1 Bottle of Bragg's ACV)  So, it's best to stay home. 

I'll wait until it's time for me to Henna Again and then get the Vitamins & the Vinegar. I wouldn't 'mind' another bottle of Avacado Oil too.  (*SEE THAT'S EXACTLY WHY I AM STAYING HOME*).


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I started to go to the Health Food Store today. I am completely out of Biotin. I use them and thought I had at least 1 more bottle, but I am out.
> erplexed
> 
> 
> I think Imma put it off for a while longer and then stock up maybe next month.
> 
> I just don't feel like going out/buying anything, because IK if I go in there, I'll end up in the Hair Care Section looking at something or some oil or something.
> 
> And I have to get another Bottle of ACV. I used it last week when I Henna'd (Oh, that was another thing I used up -- 1 Bottle of Bragg's ACV) So, it's best to stay home.
> 
> I'll wait until it's time for me to Henna Again and then get the Vitamins & the Vinegar. I wouldn't 'mind' another bottle of Avacado Oil too. (*SEE THAT'S EXACTLY WHY I AM STAYING HOME*).


 
That's good that you know your triggers. and good job on using up you acv, i tried it a long time ago but i didn't like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> That's good that you know your triggers. and good job on *using up you acv*, i tried it a long time ago but i didn't like it.


 
That's what I mix my Henna with.  

OT: I just got back inside from putting up a 'Few' little Christmas Decorations.  

I didn't even fool with these 2 or 3 strands of lights I have, it was/is too Cold Outside.  

Maybe tomorrow's Project.  But it's suppose to be _Rain mixed with Snow_, so I should do it now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La:  When is Your Next Hair Day?  Wednesday's isn't it?  What are you planning on using? Have you decided yet?

I still haven't decided if I will stretch another 3-4 weeks.  I'd really like to.erplexed

I am already thinking about my next wash day and what I'll be using (and Hopefully using up).  I gotta stop with the Thursday thing, and go back to Fridays but it was good to have that done and have my Friday evening Free. 

Maybe I'll switch to Saturday mornings instead for 2010?

When I am home in a couple weeks (on vacation), I can decide if I will switch it up and make my Hair Day Saturday Mornings.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La: When is Your Next Hair Day? Wednesday's isn't it? What are you planning on using? Have you decided yet?


 
Wendsday is dc day, i may make a butter dc but i haven't decided what i want in it yet. Im out of shea so i have to use what i got. I have half a jar left of my aowc mix left so im going to see what i can make to replace that when its gone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Wendsday is dc day, i may make a butter dc but i haven't decided what i want in it yet. *Im out of shea so i have to use what i got.* I have half a jar left of my aowc mix left so im going to see what i can make to replace that when its gone.


 
Is the Shea Gonna Be a Spring Repurchase or Have you decided yet?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is the Shea Gonna Be a Spring Repurchase or Have you decided yet?


 
Yes im going to get some before spring or whenever my hair butter mix runs out. I have everything i need to make it but the shea butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yes im going to get some before spring or whenever my hair butter mix runs out. I have everything i need to make it but the shea butter.


 
I am really looking forward to using my stuff (have I said that already)

I hope to use up a few things during next week's hair day.  And if I stretch an extra 3-4 weeks, that's just additional things that will be used up that help me stretch.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am really looking forward to using my stuff (have I said that already)
> 
> I hope to use up a few things during next week's hair day. And if I stretch an extra 3-4 weeks, that's just additional things that will be used up that help me stretch.


 
Your doing a good job, im surely going to be shopping my stash for a while.


----------



## maysay

Is it weird that I don't have a set hair day?

I wash my hair depending on whether it's dirty and if there's anything good on television. At the moment I haven't washed my hair in 2 weeks so I'll probably do it tonight.


----------



## robot.

How come right when I was DC'ing my hair, the power went out! Shoot, I put myself in the closest mirror to a window, continued applying my DC and detangling, wrapped my hair up and then took my butt to sleep. 

And I whipped my perpetually ashy mother some shea butter mixed with Cococasta. She better use it too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Your doing a good job, im surely going to be shopping my stash for a while.


 
Really, I'm Not!  I am just 'saying' all the right stuff.  Kinda a "Fake It Until You Make It" Attitude.

For Me, 2009, was a Product Junkie Spending Frenzy.  A Total Spending Blurrrrrrrr.

But one thing I can certainly promise you, I will be doing better in 2010.


----------



## La Colocha

maysay said:


> *Is it weird that I don't have a set hair day?*
> 
> I wash my hair depending on whether it's dirty and if there's anything good on television. At the moment I haven't washed my hair in 2 weeks so I'll probably do it tonight.


 
I don't think its weird. I used to wash my hair when the spirit moved me but now im so used to doing it every week its automatic.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Really, I'm Not! I am just 'saying' all the right stuff. Kinda a "Fake It Until You Make It" Attitude.*
> 
> For Me, 2009, was a Product Junkie Spending Frenzy. A Total Spending Blurrrrrrrr.
> 
> But one thing I can certainly promise you, I will be doing better in 2010.


 
Im just going to act like i didn't read that. Good job anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

maysay said:


> Is it weird that I don't have a set hair day?
> 
> I wash my hair depending on whether it's dirty and if there's anything good on television. At the moment I haven't washed my hair in 2 weeks so I'll probably do it tonight.


 
No, Not At all Maysay!  You Move with Your Hair.  You are in tune.  

I just schedule mine on the weekend.


----------



## Shay72

How come somehow I forgot to wash my hair?  Meaning I did all the other steps but somehow forgot to use shampoo.  I did cowash but one time a week I do like to use poo.


----------



## Brownie518

ROBOTxcore said:


> How come right when I was DC'ing my hair, the power went out! Shoot, I put myself in the closest mirror to a window, continued applying my DC and detangling, wrapped my hair up and then took my butt to sleep.
> 
> And I whipped *my perpetually ashy mother* some shea butter mixed with Cococasta. She better use it too.


 

..........


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> How come somehow I forgot to wash my hair? Meaning I did all the other steps but somehow forgot to use shampoo. I did cowash but one time a week I do like to use poo.


 
Do you usually set your stuff out that your going to use? I would forget if i didn't. Like your just going through the motions.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Really, I'm Not! I am just 'saying' all the right stuff. Kinda a "Fake It Until You Make It" Attitude*.
> 
> For Me, 2009, was a Product Junkie Spending Frenzy. A Total Spending Blurrrrrrrr.
> 
> But one thing I can certainly promise you, I will be doing better in 2010.


 
.......T, you are something else!!!


----------



## robot.

Brownie518 said:


> ..........



It's just so bad. My and my brother tease her about it. I remember earlier this year, or last year... she was watching television, and I pounced on her and held her down while my brother put lotion on her legs.


 It was for her own good.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> How come somehow I forgot to wash my hair? Meaning I did all the other steps but somehow forgot to use shampoo. I did cowash but one time a week I do like to use poo.


 
I've done the same thing, Shay.


----------



## Shay72

I can't think straight bc my Gators lost today .  Tim Tebow is human after all.


----------



## Brownie518

ROBOTxcore said:


> It's just so bad. My and my brother tease her about it. I remember earlier this year, or last year... she was watching television, and *I pounced on her and held her down while my brother put lotion on her legs*.
> 
> 
> It was for her own good.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Do you usually set your stuff out that your going to use? I would forget if i didn't. Like your just going through the motions.


 
What's bad about is it's right in the shower in the shower caddy too. I do pull everything out but if its already where I need it to be--no.


----------



## mkd

I really like using an ACV rinse?  You didn't like it La?  

I was thinking yesterday that I really love aphogee green tea and keratin reconstuctor.  It makes my hair silky.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> I really like using an ACV rinse? You didn't like it La?
> 
> I was thinking yesterday that *I really love aphogee green tea and keratin reconstuctor. It makes my hair silky.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, it does!! I love this stuff, too!!!


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> You didn't like it La?


 

No it was horrible on my hair. never again, it made it crunchy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Do you usually set your stuff out that your going to use? I would forget if i didn't.* Like your just going through the motions.


 
I Do 

I write out my Regimen and then pull out those products.  Otherwise, like you, I'd forget.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> .......*T, you are something else!!!*


 
Girl, I'm Keeping it Real  I give into Temptation just like the rest of Ya'll PJ's  It's HARD.

Perhaps all the Self-Talk will start to sink in.  You know like the Power of Suggestion.


----------



## La Colocha

Im kind of struggling with what i want to use as my moisturizer. Ive got just about everything else consistant except for a moisturizer and a dc. I really have to think about what im going to do next year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I can't think straight bc my Gators lost today . Tim Tebow is human after all.


 
Shay:  I was wondering where you were?  I thought, "she still can't be doing her hair OR watching the Game"  Sorry Your Team Lost. 

But, How'd Your Hair Turn Out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Im kind of struggling with what i want to use as my moisturizer. Ive got just about everything else consistant except for a moisturizer and a dc. *I really have to think about what im going to do next year*.


 
Well.........It's Good that You are thinking about it Now and Planning Ahead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I may go ahead and Clarify Next Week, Especially if I put off my Relaxer until Early-Mid January.

I, Too, am thinking out and planning for next year as well. 

These are the kinds of things I plan to spend more concentration on, instead of buying Products.erplexed


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay: I was wondering where you were? I thought, "she still can't be doing her hair OR watching the Game" Sorry Your Team Lost.
> 
> But, How'd Your Hair Turn Out


 
It's airdrying in braids right now.  I will try and do a caruso set again tomorrow.  The first time it straightened my hair but I didn't have any curl.  So I figured I would leave the roller on the thingee longer and leave the rollers in my hair longer.  We'll see how it turns it this time.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well........You Better Not Visit Stashville then.
> You'll be Like:


 you are so silly. every now and then i am attracted to a growth product but for the most part i am scared to put too much stuff on my scalp.

i just got finished putting my hair in chunky braids for a braid out. if it looks good im gonna keep it up until wednsday and then co wash and start over. for my braids i used a mix of oyin  shine and define and whipped pudding. it made the braids very shiny.
last night i finished my sample of juices and berries and then when i came downstairs there was a box from oyin. i wasnt exspecting it because i never got an e-mail. its right on time because im almost out of hh conditioner. the whipped pudding and shine and define are just samples.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you are so silly.* every now and then i am attracted to a growth product* but for the most part i am scared to put too much stuff on my scalp.


 
Girlie!  Where You Been All Day? 

I didn't get the Daily Update on How Soft Your Hair Is Today and How Gooood it Feels.

@bolded:  _*i'd have you all mega-teked out before you left outta stash city*_


----------



## chebaby

lmao i was out with my mom and the babies(i call them babies but they are almost as old as me lol) we went to target and i almost lost my mind. but i did good, i just got some goody head bands. then i went to sallys so my mom could get her relaxer and i got 100 plastic caps. lmao now i dont have to rinse and re-use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lmao i was out with my mom and the babies(i call them babies but they are almost as old as me lol) we went to target and i almost lost my mind. but i did good, i just got some goody head bands. then i went to sallys so my mom could get her relaxer and i got 100 plastic caps. lmao now i dont have to rinse and re-use.*


 
Oh Good!  I'm just glad you didn't have to Workerplexed  100 Caps, I think that's the one I buy.  

Like for $6.99 or $7.49 something like that.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Good! I'm just glad you didn't have to Workerplexed 100 Caps, I think that's the one I buy.
> 
> Like for $6.99 or $7.49 something like that.


 
I get that one, too!! LOL

And I'm at work...
And we're having a snowstorm!


----------



## mkd

I wish one of my orders would ship.  I feel like I didn't buy anything because I don't have anything tangible.  That's why I wish I could buy everything I want in the store like qhemet.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Good! I'm just glad you didn't have to Workerplexed 100 Caps, I think that's the one I buy.
> 
> Like for $6.99 or $7.49 something like that.


 hahaha if i had to work today id go into hiding lol.
i normally get the 30 cap one but now i see its better to get more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I get that one, too!!* LOL
> 
> *And I'm at work...*
> *And we're having a snowstorm!*


 
What !

Girl, the Hun'der Pack is the way to go!


----------



## chebaby

brownie its snowing here too. i hate it.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> brownie its snowing here too. i hate it.


 

I love snow but people act like they have no sense on the road.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I love snow* but people act like they have no sense on the road.


 
Ewww.....I Don'terplexed


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I love snow but people *act like they have no sense on the road*.


 
Amen, i think it was thursday when it started snowing here and there were 12 accidents but the roads were clean.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I thought it was suppose to snow here tomorrow, but I heard on the News it is going to be 41 tomorrow. 

And the Snow will come Next Week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll Remember the Girl I was telling you about that I've known since College and she was telling me I needed to get to the Salon ASAP.

Well, she tells me tonight: _"I don't understand why are you letting your hair grow out anyway?  Short Hair is Your Best Look.  You Need to keep a Short Cut."_

She's Never had any hair issues as long as I've known her 20+ Years.  

So....Why is she All up in My Mix?  Oh Yeah, I didn't 'mention' anything at all about 'growing it out' Soooooooo It Must Be Growing Uh Ya'll 

YAY!


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Remember the Girl I was telling you about that I've known since College and she was telling me I needed to get to the Salon ASAP.
> 
> Well, she tells me tonight: _"I don't understand why are you letting your hair grow out anyway? Short Hair is Your Best Look. You Need to keep a Short Cut."_
> 
> She's Never had any hair issues as long as I've known her 20+ Years.
> 
> So....Why is she All up in My Mix? Oh Yeah, I didn't 'mention' anything at all about 'growing it out' Soooooooo It Must Be Growing Uh Ya'll
> 
> YAY!


Yay!  I am sure your hair looks great T, you take great care of it.  Her comment about the salon was haterish!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Yay! I am sure your hair looks great T, you take great care of it. Her comment about the salon was haterish!


 
Thanks mkd.  Next year I am truly going to focus on technique and products, not so much.

I told her tonight, I don't relax at 6 weeks.  She immediately told me: "I do at least 8 weeks...now"


----------



## chebaby

T, it seems like that lady always has something to say.
i bet your hair is beautiful.


----------



## La Colocha

T, don't even worry about those people. Keep doing what your doing no matter what anyone says.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, it seems like *that lady always has something to say.*
> i bet your hair is beautiful.


 
I suffered the Worse Hair Catastrophe of a Life-time.  I wouldn't wish a Major Set-Back like this on even my worse enemy.  And she saw it all fall out over the course of a month or two after that relaxer episode.

But, all I can do is _try_ to turn it around and learn from it.  And I feel totally liberated from those Weekly Salon visits (I can tell you that much) even though I am deficient in certain areas.

Imma get better at doing it.  And who knows where that'll take me.  I am just thankful to God that He saw to Give My Hair A Chance to 'hopefully' Recover without any lasting irreversable 'chemical' damage.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> *T, it seems like that lady always has something to say.*
> i bet your hair is beautiful.


 
Really, broad needs the hands laid on her. In the name of jeezus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Really, broad needs the hands laid on her. In the name of jeezus.


 


IK.  Thanks Ladies.  

She is still totally reliant on the Salon for the Overall, Health & Wealth of Her Hair.  She can be One Step away from a Mishap.


----------



## chebaby

exactly. i understand she saw the setback but if thats the case he should realize and understands what it means to recover and gain more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Che:  Been Meaning To Ask -- How'd Your Hair Feel after you Clarified?


----------



## La Colocha

I moisturized with tw mix and my hair butter, i won't be using anything up for a while. But i see my shampoo's creeping down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I moisturized with tw mix and my hair butter, i won't be using anything up for a while. *But i see my shampoo's creeping down.*


 
That's Great!  I'd like to break out and try my Eulcence Clarifying Shampoo.  

But Imma use my Avalon Lemon, Shea Butter and Babbasu Oil and AO Green Tea Clarifying Shampoo's up First.

And then I'll use the Eulcence one (since I have 2 Bottles) 

Next to go for me will probably be a Conditioner.  I am at the wee corner of my Vatika Frosting too.


----------



## La Colocha

Yes, it will be slow going for me for a while but i should finish a few things together. I still have my twist cream coming from darcy's and that's it. Ill use what i have until i run low or out of something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yes, it will be slow going for me for a while but i should finish a few things together. I still have my twist cream coming from darcy's and that's it. *Ill use what i have until i run low or out of something.*


 
And that's Going to be Such A Great Feeling For Me! (Using what I have)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Che: Been Meaning To Ask -- How'd Your Hair Feel after you Clarified?


 i didnt lol. i ended up just shampooing with black soap. i wont clarify until my curlmart order comes with my curls shampoo.


----------



## chebaby

the next few things for me to use up are all conditioners lol. we know shampoos stick around for life lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> the next few things for me to use up are all conditioners lol. *we know shampoos stick around for life lmao*.


 
IK.  I'm Glad I didn't "Invest" in too many Shampoo's.  

That's one thing I didn't go totally Wacko On.


----------



## chebaby

i kinda went wacko on shampoo bars a while ago and they last forever.


----------



## robot.

I used up my AO HSR that Char gave me forever ago. Man that stuff lasts a long time. Next, to get rid of this tiny bit of Nourish Spa I have left. I also made a "care package" for my newly natural girlfriend.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i kinda went wacko on shampoo bars a while ago and they last forever.


 
Shampoo and shampoo bars, but with shampoo you can use it up a bit faster. Im being more generous with my shampoo now because i have a ton of it.


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> I used up my AO HSR that Char gave me forever ago. Man that stuff lasts a long time. Next, to get rid of this tiny bit of Nourish Spa I have left. I also made a "care package" for my newly natural girlfriend.


 
Good job robo, are you going to repurchase?


----------



## robot.

La Colocha said:


> Good job robo, are you going to repurchase?



Nah, I never really felt like it did anything for me. And I still have two jars of Pantene R&N mask and I just ordered some sitirnillah. But I did like how thick and shiny it was. I should review it so I remember my experience.

But I used the AO up in a doctored DC of raw honey, shea butter, and coconut milk.


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> Nah, I never really felt like it did anything for me. And I still have two jars of *Pantene R&N mask* and I just ordered some sitirnillah. But I did like how thick and shiny it was. I should review it so I remember my experience.
> 
> But I used the AO up in a doctored DC of raw honey, shea butter, and coconut milk.


 
How do you like the relaxed and natural mask. I used the shampoo, conditioner and cream when i was relaxed, they weren't bad.


----------



## robot.

I've been using it since I was relaxed and I loved it back then. I've used up one jar since I've been natural and I really love it, but that was a while ago. I might revisit this week to see if it's as good as I thought it was. Now that I review things, I tend to be more critical.


----------



## chebaby

i added honey and avocado oil to my bottle of ao hsr.

i need to use up my ors replenishing conditiioner.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hello bellas!!!!

Well I have been away for a while trying to get settled up. So as you may know I had all of my BF purchases shipped to my new address here in GA...which I'm not technically staying at because my furniture is not here... So I go over to the house to like clean ("they" cleaned; but before any of my stuff touches anythng in there.. I have to clean it myself)... so I'm like where is my ****... I saw some shipping notices in transit. Some other things I ordered shipped... so I'm like okkkkkkkk....UPS packages check... Fedex check... where is my USPS stuff... so finally I figure out that they leave a key in your mailbox when you have parcels.... you use that key to open a bigger mailbox that stores parcels... Diff-icult... my at home (sniff sniff) leaves it on the porch if its not raining and leaves a "sorry we missed you card" to come pick it up at the post office. 

So I had TONS of goodies when I opened that box.... 

Brendita's
Christine Gant
Beija Flor?

Brendita's... I knocked over like a plastic cup in a windstorm ... I had so much stuff... it was like Christmas literally.. Mama Fab was just shaking her head saying a prayer for the amount of stuff that I ordered...

I haven't used anything; but first observations...
I LIKE HER y'all! She had a personalized note to me about being out of a fragrance and she upsized something because of that it was gonna send me the fragrance when she got it... I was like yes. All of the stuff was packaged so neat and cute. I guess purple is her color... I cannot wait to try like ALL of it... Mama Fab was trying to slide stuff in her purse...I had to treat her like the crack cutters in New Jack City....like hands above the table at all times.... lol...  I am DYING...literally DYING...literally can't wait to get my mama on this plane so I can get that jojoba cleansing milk into my hair ... When I review it.. I'll try to condense it. I got a milion things..literally .. the only thing I was not feeling was the deodorant that comes in scented and unscented... I was not feeling the scented.maybe she can change that for me down the road. Plus I got the conditioning cap which is gonna come in handy because my standing dryer is still in the glove (MI).

Christine Gant - Oh my gosh... Just as classy as her etsy store... very neatly packaged. I ordered the two big sample kits. She had all natural boxes and the recycled crinklies... I loved her bottles and things. I smelled the hibiscus oil and I really liked it.

Beija Flor - Hmm... came in a 3M bag (I package my BKT samples better than this.) No invoice or nothing... just here it is. I got coco mango souffle...I tried it. In love. Mama made me scrape off a corner to put in foil for her to take with her. I guess the other stuff in the bottle is the creme brulee...which for some reason I thought would be thinner...it looked like a butter in a bottle...hmm...this may be on the exchange board... gotta see how I'mma use this.

Still waiting on...

Darcy's - but received shipping notice
Shescentit 
Jasmine's - I am surprised...they must've really knocked her over because I ordered on Thanksgiving day. 
Hairveda!!! (how could I forget this one???)

I think there was some other folks...but it is a blur.....


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Awwwww, sounds like fun Fab! I can't wait to start getting all my stuff too.

So it's been 1 whole week since I used any shampoo. My hair feels and looks different. My coils are clumping together much more nicely and my hair LOOKS moisturized, usually it only feels moisturized 

Last night I mixed some of that Jessie curl conditioner with EVCO, I used equal parts of both. I swear, I heard my scalp and hair sigh. I didn't even need any moisturizer last night, that would have been overdoing it, so I just sealed with avocado oil. 

This week, I should use up the rest of my Cantu shea butter and  1 bottle of Kinky Curly Spiral Spritz leaving one more bottle 

I won't repurchase either, they are both good products but I preferred the Cantu when I was relaxed and the KCSS was replaced by Curls moisturizer. 

This upcoming week is gonna be CRAZY  I have finals and my job is winding down for the holidays. Plus there are several parties, both at work and outside of work, that I promised I would show my face at. I love this time of year, but dang if I'm not exhausted when it's over.


----------



## mkd

Fab, I can't wait for reviews!


----------



## Shay72

I forgot to mention I did not have to buy from Nouvelle.  Someone came in at the last minute .  I did a last minute buy from Sunshine last Sunday and the order has shipped.  I got two of her whipped shea butters. I'm really going to work on finally deciding on my butters & pomades and cowash condishes during this 6 months because that's what I will be restocking in June. I finished my jojoba butter today.  This will be a repurchase in June.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Almost Afternoon Ladies!! 

I thought my Afroveda might have come in yesterday since I didn't check my mail (no such luck) Maybe tomorrow.  Re: Hairveda, I'll see it when I see it (and I'm okay with that).  No Worries there.

I whipped up my Super Growth Aid Mixture (uh..oh..stand back Che I know you're sccurrrd) which consists of Mega-Tek, a squirt of conditioner and JBCO.

Planning this week's wash day.  I know I'll be Clarifying.  It seems like I will use up the Remainder of my Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner.  

I thought I had lots, lots more in the Jar than I _actually did_.erplexed


----------



## mkd

My daughter threw up this morning so I am praying that she isn't really sick and that none of the rest of us are either. 

I went to the Christine Grant site and will be ordering several things tomorrow.  It seems as though she is out of a lot of stuff because I don't see some of the things on the site that are on the review thread.  Maybe when I check tomorrow she will have added more things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *My daughter threw up this morning so I am praying that she isn't really sick *and that none of the rest of us are either.
> 
> I went to the Christine Grant site and will be ordering several things tomorrow. It seems as though she is out of a lot of stuff because I don't see some of the things on the site that are on the review thread. Maybe when I check tomorrow she will have added more things.


 
Hope She Feels Better mkd.

Girl, You are on a Buying Frenzy!  You Need to Slow Your Roll


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I just spent way too much on the Lush UK site, but it was all facial stuff. I can't wait to get the package!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> I just spent way too much on the Lush UK site, but it was all facial stuff. I can't wait to get the package!!!!


 
Good Lamara.  IK You've been wanting those products! 

Hope it was alot cheaper than here in the US.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hope She Feels Better mkd.
> 
> Girl, You are on a Buying Frenzy! You Need to Slow Your Roll


 
This is it girl.  I want to get some stuff for my mom and mother in law for Christmas.  I went to the mall yesterday and vowed that would be my last time hitting the mall before Christmas.  Everything else is coming from the internet.  I think I am going to buy them some soap bars and maybe the body butter.  I wanted to spray moisturizer but she only had one in stock.  Maybe there will be more tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I went to the Christine Grant site and will be ordering several things tomorrow. *It seems as though she is out of a lot of stuff *because I don't see some of the things on the site that are on the review thread. Maybe when I check tomorrow she will have added more things.


 
Girl, Didn't You Read Da' Post??????????????

FAB BOUGHT IT ALL!!!!!!


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Didn't You Read Da' Post??????????????
> 
> FAB BOUGHT IT ALL!!!!!!


^^ I know right!!!!  I am like come on now, I know this close to Christmas, she must be in the lab mixing up some more products


----------



## robot.

I think this is the fluffiest, softest, creamiest shea butter I have ever had the pleasure to know! 

ButtersNBars, you've done it again.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Lamara.  IK You've been wanting those products!
> 
> Hope it was alot cheaper than here in the US.



It was! Even after shipping I saved about $60!


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> I just spent way too much on the Lush UK site, but it was all facial stuff. I can't wait to get the package!!!!



What did you get gurl????


----------



## Charz

Sorry I have been away all weekend, I was busy busy busy!

I used JC for my weekly wash. I shampooed with the moisturizing shampoo, it wasn't very moisturizing. I used the Conditioner as a DC. It smelled really good and replenished the moisture that was taken away with the shampoo. Then I used the leave-in and the Sculpt and Define to twist with. I used the Nourish and Shine on my ends. My hair looks and feels nice and moisturized. My twists unraveled a little bit though.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charzboss said:


> What did you get gurl????



Weeeeeeeeeeeeelll 

I got: demon in the dark soap, sea vegetable soap, tea tree water toner, coalface cleanser, herbalism cleanser, fresh farmacy cleanser, dark angels cleanser, grease lightning cleanser (all the cleansers are face soaps), Vanishing cream moisturizer, enzymion moisturizer, gorgeous moisturizer erplexed, flying fox shower gel, and tramp shower gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> It was! Even after shipping I saved about $60!


 
Girl, that's Great!  I am Happy for You! $60 isn't bad at all.

I'm not even going to visit the Site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeelll
> 
> I got: *demon in the dark soap, sea vegetable soap, tea tree water toner, coalface cleanser, herbalism cleanser, fresh farmacy cleanser, dark angels cleanser, grease lightning cleanser (all the cleansers are face soaps), Vanishing cream moisturizer, enzymion moisturizer, gorgeous moisturizer erplexed, flying fox shower gel, and tramp shower gel *


 
Those Names Are:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Sorry I have been away all weekend, I was busy busy busy!
> 
> *I used JC for my weekly wash. I shampooed with the moisturizing shampoo, it wasn't very moisturizing.* I used the Conditioner as a DC. It smelled really good and replenished the moisture that was taken away with the shampoo. Then I used the leave-in and the Sculpt and Define to twist with. I used the Nourish and Shine on my ends. My hair looks and feels nice and moisturized. My twists unraveled a little bit though.


 
So....Overall, Are you Pleased with the Products?

Shampoo's are such a Crap Shoot.  The only one I've ever purchased that was really, really good was the Emu Oil Shampoo by HairStimulator.  It was incredibly moisturizing for a "Shampoo" 

Like I was telling the Ladies, Last Night, I'm glad I didn't heavily $ invest in Shampoos, because I've have henced switched strictly to Co-Washing only using a Clarifying 'Poo.


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeelll
> 
> I got: demon in the dark soap, sea vegetable soap, *tea tree water toner*, coalface cleanser, *herbalism cleanser*, fresh farmacy cleanser, dark angels cleanser, *grease lightning cleanser *(all the cleansers are face soaps), *Vanishing cream moisturizer, enzymion moisturizer*, gorgeous moisturizer erplexed, flying fox shower gel, and tramp shower gel



I love the bolded. I don't buy soaps, bath bombs or bathmelts from the UK. They are comparable in price to the US shops and they just take up space in regards to the 2 kilo or less for 7.95 pounds.

I don't like the shower gels because they have sulfates, and sulfates make me itchy, I wish that I did though because they smell so good!

Gurl you pimpin with the Gorgeous...ballin!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> So....Overall, Are you Pleased with the Products?
> 
> Shampoo's are such a Crap Shoot.  The only one I've ever purchased that was really, really good was the Emu Oil Shampoo by HairStimulator.  It was incredibly moisturizing for a "Shampoo"
> 
> Like I was telling the Ladies, Last Night, I'm glad I didn't heavily $ invest in Shampoos, because I've have henced switched strictly to Co-Washing only using a Clarifying 'Poo.



Yeah they are alright. I really like the conditioners. The Condition and Sculpt I can do without and the Nourish and Shine is too expensive!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Yeah they are alright. *I really like the conditioners.* The Condition and Sculpt I can do without and the Nourish and Shine is too expensive!


 
Good CB!  We Missed You Yesterday!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good CB!  We Missed You Yesterday!




I missed yall too! Ya'll musta been hungry talkin about eating hair products!


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I forgot to mention I did not have to buy from Nouvelle. Someone came in at the last minute . I did a last minute buy from Sunshine last Sunday and the order has shipped. I got two of her whipped shea butters. I'm really going to work on finally deciding on my butters & pomades and cowash condishes during this 6 months because that's what I will be restocking in June. I finished my jojoba butter today. This will be a repurchase in June.


 
Do you know when she is going to open back up. Im going to need more shea soon and i need to get an order in somewhere before christmas. Im going to run out of my mix before the end of the month.



mkd said:


> My daughter threw up this morning so I am praying that she isn't really sick and that none of the rest of us are either.


 
I hope she feels better, i hate it when the little ones get sick.



Charzboss said:


> Sorry I have been away all weekend, I was busy busy busy!
> 
> I used JC for my weekly wash. I shampooed with the moisturizing shampoo, it wasn't very moisturizing. I used the Conditioner as a DC. It smelled really good and replenished the moisture that was taken away with the shampoo. Then I used the leave-in and the Sculpt and Define to twist with. I used the Nourish and Shine on my ends. My hair looks and feels nice and moisturized. My twists unraveled a little bit though.


 
Glad the stuff is working for you charz.



Charzboss said:


> I missed yall too! Ya'll musta been hungry talkin about eating hair products!


 
That was one person ain't no yall to it,.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, that's Great!  I am Happy for You! $60 isn't bad at all.
> 
> I'm not even going to visit the Site.




Do it!


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Do it!


 
*PUSHA......*


----------



## Shay72

Why do I already have a short list of new things I want to try?  Kinky Curly Knot Today and Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic.  

I tried Giovanni's Magnetic Reconstructing Condish on Monday. I actually used it as a dc.  I like the thickness.  I like the smell even though I can't tie it to a particular scent. It's a keeper.  The only thing is that bottle.  Between this one and the Direct Leave In bottle (although I will be moving to the liter soon which has a pump) I will get carpal tunnel. There is this particular spot on the bottle that I push with my thumb.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Do you know when she is going to open back up. Im going to need more shea soon and i need to get an order in somewhere before christmas. Im going to run out of my mix before the end of the month.


 
I would keep checking her blog.  She hasn't posted since the last day of the sale.  Here is the blog:

www.naturalhairnaturalproducts.com


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I would keep checking her blog. She hasn't posted since the last day of the sale. Here is the blog:
> 
> www.naturalhairnaturalproducts.com


 
Thank you ive been keeping an eye out and i sent her an email but she hasn't answered. If she doesn't i may have to get my shea from somewhere else, with the holidays i know the mail is going to take forever so id like to get my order in so it will come by the time ill need it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I missed yall too! *Ya'll musta been hungry talkin about eating hair products!*


 
Ermm...Uh... No....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Do it!


 
Naww.. Gurl....

I Can See that Turning into a Quick Addition:lovedrool:!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Thank you ive been keeping an eye out and i sent her an email but she hasn't answered. *If she doesn't i may have to get my shea from somewhere else,* with the holidays i know the mail is going to take forever so id like to get my order in so it will come by the time ill need it.


 
Did You Get any of Your Shea from Texas Natural?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I tried Giovanni's Magnetic Reconstructing Condish on Monday. I actually used it as a dc. I like the thickness. I like the smell even though I can't tie it to a particular scent. It's a keeper. The only thing is that bottle.


 
Thanks Shay!  I wondered how this was.  I think I also watched Charz YT Review.

May Consider it at some point.  Vitaglo has it Cheap.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did You Get any of Your Shea from Texas Natural?


 
Yes i did but i used it up in my mix and im going to run out because i use it on my body also. Im not ordering from them unless im doing a bulk order, shipping is a bit much for 1 item. So im looking for another place until i need to replenish my butter supply.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Unless im doing a bulk order, shipping is a bit much for 1 item. So im looking for another place until i need to replenish my butter supply.


 
Yes, TNS's Shipping is Steep!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yes, TNS's Shipping is Steep!


 
Yeah all i need is 4oz of butter, i don't want to order no more than i need. Ill look around for the best deals.


----------



## robot.

The shea butter I whipped for my mom stayed soft and whipped! YES!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> The shea butter I whipped for my mom stayed soft and whipped! YES!


 
Good Your Mixture Came Out Nice & Fluffy and Whipped to Perfection. 

Now The Big Question:  "Is She going to use it?"


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> The shea butter I whipped for my mom stayed soft and whipped! YES!


 
Im glad it worked out, it took me a long time to get a good consistancy that stays that way.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Almost Afternoon Ladies!!
> 
> I thought my Afroveda might have come in yesterday since I didn't check my mail (no such luck) Maybe tomorrow. Re: Hairveda, I'll see it when I see it (and I'm okay with that). No Worries there.
> 
> I whipped up my Super Growth Aid Mixture *(uh..oh..stand back Che I know you're sccurrrd) *which consists of Mega-Tek, a squirt of conditioner and JBCO.
> 
> Planning this week's wash day. I know I'll be Clarifying. It seems like I will use up the Remainder of my Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner.
> 
> I thought I had lots, lots more in the Jar than I _actually did_.erplexed


 why did i really lol at the bolded. good thing i wasnt drinking anything i wold have spit it out lmao.


i have some scarry new. i think i mentioned on here before that my dad has these red patches on his scalp and i have a cousin that has the same thing. she has to shave all of her hair off to take care of her scalp. anyway i have this small patch of hair in my crown that is thin. its not bald right there but you can see that the hair right there is really thin. so the other day i was doing my hair and i parted my hair down the middle and i took a closer look at that spot because i wanted to see how big the area of thiness was. i was also gonna put some jbco on it. so when i looked there was a red spot on my scalp. very small but very red. i dont part my hair too often but i swear i never noticed that before. i hope its not whhatever my cousin has(not that i would shave my head) but i dont wanna have to shampoo my hair 3 times a week with a strong medicated shampoo.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Your Mixture Came Out Nice & Fluffy and Whipped to Perfection.
> 
> Now The Big Question:  "Is She going to use it?"





La Colocha said:


> Im glad it worked out, it took me a long time to get a good consistancy that stays that way.



I'm so happy now I know what to do. All I did was whip the shea butter as is, no melting or anything.

And I'll make sure she uses it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> I'm so happy now I know what to do. All I did was whip the shea butter as is, no melting or anything.
> 
> *And I'll make sure she uses it.*


 
You're a Good Daughter. 

And I'm sure after she feels that Baby Soft Skin, She'll be Hooked!


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> I'm so happy now I know what to do. All I did was whip the shea butter as is,* no melting or anything*.
> 
> And I'll make sure she uses it.


 
I think that's the key, i always melted my stuff and came up with a mess, that seperated or was greasy.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> why did i really lol at the bolded. good thing i wasnt drinking anything i wold have spit it out lmao.
> 
> 
> i have some scarry new. i think i mentioned on here before that my dad has these red patches on his scalp and i have a cousin that has the same thing. she has to shave all of her hair off to take care of her scalp. anyway i have this small patch of hair in my crown that is thin. its not bald right there but you can see that the hair right there is really thin. so the other day i was doing my hair and i parted my hair down the middle and i took a closer look at that spot because i wanted to see how big the area of thiness was. i was also gonna put some jbco on it. so when i looked there was a red spot on my scalp. very small but very red. i dont part my hair too often but i swear i never noticed that before. i hope its not whhatever my cousin has(not that i would shave my head) but i dont wanna have to shampoo my hair 3 times a week with a strong medicated shampoo.


 
I hope its not that, if you see more or your really worried, get to a derm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i have some scarry new. i think i mentioned on here before that my dad has these red patches on his scalp and i have a cousin that has the same thing. she has to shave all of her hair off to take care of her scalp. anyway i have this small patch of hair in my crown that is thin. its not bald right there but you can see that the hair right there is really thin. so the other day i was doing my hair and i parted my hair down the middle and i took a closer look at that spot because i wanted to see how big the area of thiness was. i was also gonna put some jbco on it. so when i looked there was a red spot on my scalp. very small but very red. i dont part my hair too often but i swear i never noticed that before. i hope its not whhatever my cousin has(not that i would shave my head) but i dont wanna have to shampoo my hair 3 times a week with a strong medicated shampoo.*


 
WOW!  And You know what of the side-effects of that Shampoo is 'Hair Loss'  Which doesn't make sense at all.erplexed  It's weird that they prescribe something that could actually do 'further damage'  

Does she really 'need' to shave her head or can it be treated with the shampoo and a topical steriod or something like that?  She should check first.

Girl, You Don't have that.  So Don't even "Speak It/Claim It"  

I keep reading that JBCO is suppose to be Antifungal and an Anti-inflammatory.  So Hopefully, it will relieve any issues that you are having.


----------



## chebaby

i still wanna melt my shea butter but i might wait. im lazy today.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! And You know what of the side-effects of that Shampoo is 'Hair Loss' Which doesn't make sense at all.erplexed It's weird that they prescribe something that could actually do 'further damage'
> 
> Does she really 'need' to shave her head or can it be treated with the shampoo and a topical steriod or something like that? She should check first.
> 
> Girl, You Don't have that. So Don't even "Speak It/Claim It"
> 
> I keep reading that JBCO is suppose to be Antifungal and an Anti-inflammatory. So Hopefully, it will relieve any issues that you are having.


 well she never used to wash her hair.maybe once every couple off months i guess. she had really bad flakes and i went to the salon with her once and the stylist was scraping her scalp with the comb. you could tell it was more than dandruff because she was ready to cry and her scalp was so freaking red. i think she got a relaxer that day too. anyway i think she had to shave because she let it get so bad. she shaved her head the same exact time i bc'd. i dont know if she let it grow back yet but she said she is supposed to keep it cut close.


----------



## taz007

Hello.  My name is Taz and I am a PJ in need of an intervention .  May I join, please??!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> well she never used to wash her hair.maybe once every couple off months i guess. she had really bad flakes and i went to the salon with her once and the stylist was scraping her scalp with the comb. you could tell it was more than dandruff because she was ready to cry and her scalp was so freaking red. i think she got a relaxer that day too. anyway i think she had to shave because she let it get so bad. she shaved her head the same exact time i bc'd. i dont know if she let it grow back yet but she said she is supposed to keep it cut close.


 
That Sounds Like a Bad Case of Sebhorrea Dermatitis (sp).  I hope she watches it.  And you be Careful too. 

Seriously tho',  I was impressed by all the Medicinal Properties contained in JBCO.


----------



## La Colocha

taz007 said:


> Hello. My name is Taz and I am a PJ in need of an intervention . May I join, please??!!


 
Yes you can taz, welcome and jump on in, this thread is really long and i have the first thread posted in the first page if you want to look at that one too.


----------



## Charz

I used up a OHHB (repurchasing) and a Curls Coconut Sublime Conditioner (not repurchasing)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

taz007 said:


> Hello. My name is Taz and I am a PJ in need of an intervention . May I join, please??!!


 
Awww....We Don' Seent the Salon Now and everything looked so contained, nice & neat.

No One would ever 'know' that you had a _Serious Problem_

So....You one of those nice neat PJ's Uh????


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Sounds Like a Bad Case of Sebhorrea Dermatitis (sp).  I hope she watches it.  And you be Careful too.
> 
> Seriously tho',  I was impressed by all the Medicinal Properties contained in JBCO.



JBCO cures Dermatitis, at least it cured mine. For years I would have to wash my hair every 2-3 days so I could camouflage the huge disgusting flakes. My scalp would get red and itchy, very inflamed, particularly around my edges the whole hairline, it got so bad you could literally peel chunks of dead skin off. I am so glad I found JBCO. I will never stop using it. If my eczema on my body ever flares up again, I will definitely be using JBCO on it.


----------



## taz007

IDareT'sHair said:


> Awww....We Don' Seent the Salon Now and everything looked so contained, nice & neat.
> 
> No One would ever 'know' that you had a _Serious Problem_
> 
> So....You one of those nice neat PJ's Uh????



 You just 'bout made me spit my juice all over my 'puter!  

You crazy, T!

Off the read the beginning of this thread...


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi!

My hair feels great because of the butter that I made.  I moisturize once every other day. My breakage has slowed down.  All and all I don't feel like shaving my head anymore.


----------



## mkd

Che, T took the words out of my mouth.  Don't claim that girl.  The JBCO sounds good!  

Taz, your hair is beautiful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay....For Ya'll that Haven't Seen it Yet, I'm Fittin' to put our newest Member on Straight BLAST Check Out this Thread.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=424392


----------



## La Colocha

MissVee said:


> Hi!
> 
> My hair feels great because of the butter that I made. I moisturize once every other day. My breakage has slowed down. All and all I don't feel like shaving my head anymore.


 
That' great missvee, do you have a recipie, i like to see what others are mixing up.



lamaravilla said:


> JBCO cures Dermatitis, at least it cured mine. For years I would have to wash my hair every 2-3 days so I could camouflage the huge disgusting flakes. My scalp would get red and itchy, very inflamed, particularly around my edges the whole hairline, it got so bad you could literally peel chunks of dead skin off. I am so glad I found JBCO. I will never stop using it. If my eczema on my body ever flares up again, I will definitely be using JBCO on it.


 
You are right because the back of my head always itched no matter what, and i had 2 small spots that felt like scabs on my scalp. I called it the phantom relaxer burns because it was in the places that i always burned when i was relaxed. Since i have been using jbco, no itchies at all and no spots. I will also forever keep this in my stash.


----------



## taz007

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....For Ya'll that Haven't Seen it Yet, I'm Fittin' to put our newest Member on Straight BLAST Check Out this Thread.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=424392


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You are right because the back of my head always itched no matter what, and i had 2 small spots that felt like scabs on my scalp. I called it the phantom relaxer burns because it was in the places that i always burned when i was relaxed. *Since i have been using jbco, no itchies at all and no spots. I will also forever keep this in my stash*.


 
Yes, it is used for many, many things.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yes, it is used for many, many things.


 
Yes i use it on my legs and feet too. I don't have good circulation so im hoping this will help some.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

taz007 said:


>


 
Welcome to the Challenge Dear Friend.


----------



## robot.

i got some new coconut oil today. i think the stuff i bought from sheanmore was refined. bleh. erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> i got some new coconut oil today. i think the stuff i bought from sheanmore was refined. bleh. erplexed


 
What's wrong with it?


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....For Ya'll that Haven't Seen it Yet, I'm Fittin' to put our newest Member on Straight BLAST Check Out this Thread.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=424392



*Looks frantically around room plotting future salon arrangement*


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charzboss said:


> *Looks frantically around room plotting future salon arrangement*



That room is bad isn't it? It looks like the perfect place to relax and get away from everyone else. If I had a room like that in my house my family would never see me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> *Looks frantically around room plotting future salon arrangement*


 
Girl, You Betta Be Setting Up Your CPA Room/Business


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You Betta Be Setting Up Your CPA Room/Business






All I need to do is move the desk outta the room, put a chair ova there, get some salon furniture.....


----------



## robot.

La Colocha said:


> What's wrong with it?



well, for one, the online listing didn't say "extra virgin." i emailed about it, and they said it was organic, but had no clue about the refinement process. it came with no scent, too, which i know is an effect of processing. but it does leave my hair shiny.

so i got the gnc house brand that a few lhcf'ers recommended. i went with a family member and their gold card (20%) was expired, so it was regular price. i was talking, so i didn't hear the price or my change. when i got home and checked my receipt, he gave me the 20% off anyway. so sweet!


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> That room is bad isn't it? It looks like the perfect place to relax and get away from everyone else. If I had a room like that in my house my family would never see me


 
 Good places to get your pieces are spas and salons that are going out of buisness or that renovate and buy new things. That room is bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> *All I need to do is move the desk outta the room*, put a chair ova there, get some salon furniture.....


 
Hursh Girl.

You got 'other' thangs to do.


----------



## taz007

I did get the chair from a salon going out of business.  The Pibbs and many products are from Amazon.  The drawers are from Target (T, bought some shelves too.  I had to put that out there )

I do try to disappear at times.  I will share the room with anyone that will help do my hair.  I look homeless today erplexed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So Taz007:  What are You Using Up?  Finishing?  Not Repurchasing?  And Why? 

How do you plan to Make this Challenge Work For You?

In Short, What do you hope to accomplish in a Thread FULL Of Recovering & Non-Recovering PJ's.


----------



## taz007

I did not know that JBCO did all of that!!! Hrmmm, off to pull it out from the back of the stash...


----------



## taz007

I won't be repurchasing:



AOHSR (made my hair brick hard)
NTM Silk touch
Rusk Sensories (can't stand the smell and I have a gallon left to get rid of)
Optimum that T gave me  .  It is NOT Mizani.   'Nuf said.
I hope to not buy anything for the next 3 months.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

taz007 said:


> I did get the chair from a salon going out of business.  The Pibbs and many products are from Amazon.  The drawers are from Target (T, bought some shelves too.  I had to put that out there )
> 
> I do try to disappear at times.  I will share the room with anyone that will help do my hair.  I look homeless today erplexed.



You got too much durn hair for me to even think about helping you, sorry love 
My poor arms would be falling off lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

taz007 said:


> I won't be repurchasing:
> 
> 
> 
> AOHSR (made my hair brick hard)
> NTM Silk touch
> Rusk Sensories (can't stand the smell and I have a gallon left to get rid of)
> *Optimum that T gave me  . It is NOT Mizani. 'Nuf said.*
> I hope to not buy anything for the next 3 months.


 
Now, Don't Be Calling Me Out on that! 

We Agreed to Both Try this raggedy product because somebody said it was the Twin of Mizani 

Gurrrrlllll That was a Hotmess!


----------



## BrownBetty

La Colocha said:


> That' great missvee, do you have a recipie, i like to see what others are mixing up.




I used my jane carter nourish and shine (maybe a 1/4 of the container), avocado butter, coconut oil, jbco....  It seems to be working!


----------



## La Colocha

MissVee said:


> I used my jane carter nourish and shine (maybe a 1/4 of the container), avocado butter, coconut oil, jbco.... It seems to be working!


 
You have some nice things in that mix, im glad its working for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

taz007 said:


> *T, bought some shelves too. I had to put that out there*


 
 @ Bolded.

Thanks Cuz.


----------



## taz007

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Now, Don't Be Calling Me Out on that!*
> 
> We Agreed to Both Try this raggedy product because somebody said it was the Twin of Mizani
> 
> Gurrrrlllll That was a Hotmess!




Gurll, you see that bright yellow mess front and center?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

taz007 said:


> Gurll, you see that bright yellow mess front and center?


 
Girl, I am Not a Proponent of Throwing away Products.....

But????? I did manage to use mine up.  

It was Painful But I managed to Get Rid of It.erplexed


----------



## mkd

Taz's salon makes me long for my very own in my house somewhere.


----------



## taz007

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I am Not a Proponent of Throwing away Products.....
> 
> But????? I did manage to use mine up.
> 
> It was Painful But I managed to Get Rid of It.erplexed



Ok, I since I am in this challenge, I will use it up .  Thanks, T!

ETA:  Was the Optimum really bad?  Did it help in _any_ way?


----------



## La Colocha

taz007 said:


> Ok, I since I am in this challenge, I will use it up . Thanks, T!
> 
> ETA: Was the Optimum really bad? Did it help in _any_ way?


 
Taz you can always use it as a prepoo, its going to get washed off anyway.


----------



## taz007

I think that I will use the Optimum when I baggie my ends tonight.  

Thank you for all that you do, T!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

taz007 said:


> Ok, I since I am in this challenge, I will use it up . Thanks, T!
> 
> ETA: Was the Optimum really bad? Did it help in _any_ way?


 
Okay....Put it this way It wasn't the _best_ product I've used and it certainly wasn't the _Worst_.  But it was NO MIZANI!

Not Even Closeerplexed


----------



## *fabulosity*

taz007 said:


> Hello. My name is Taz and I am a PJ in need of an intervention . May I join, please??!!


 


No, girl... you better get out of here then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taz007

*fabulosity* said:


> No, girl... you better get out of here then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *No, girl... you better get out of here then*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Awww Hursh Up Fab!

Our Mission: _Is to curtail spending by conducting proper product research that will equip us to make better informed decisions by being financially savvy and producing product driven results while successfully using up, giving away and trading products thus resulting in a minimization of our exisiting Stash_ 

Don't listen to that Taz....We are Here to Help You.


----------



## chebaby

ROBOTxcore said:


> i got some new coconut oil today. i think the stuff i bought from sheanmore was refined. bleh. erplexed


 you know i feel so bad because i am ready to go to GNC and purchase a jar of coconut oil even though i have a full jar. all coconut oil is not the same even though they are both unrefined. the GNC kind if my fave as it is so silky and smells yummy. i dont like the kind i have. it is vitamine shop brand


----------



## chebaby

dang T, you have a way with words lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know i feel so bad because i am ready to go to GNC and purchase a jar of coconut oil even though i have a full jar. all coconut oil is not the same even though they are both unrefined. the GNC kind if my fave as it is so silky and smells yummy. i dont like the kind i have. it is vitamine shop brand*


 
Come On Che use what you have.  You can get the GNC Brand Later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *dang T, you have a way with words lol.*


 
Girl, I just put a little somethin' together, so Fab (& others) _*cough, cough*_ would know that we are serious up in here.


----------



## chebaby

^^^let em know lmao.

yea im gonna use up my coconut oil. im going to start using it before i co wash or shampoo. anytime i wet my hair i will have coconut oil it first lol. infact let me go oil my braids now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ^^^let em know lmao.
> 
> *yea im gonna use up my coconut oil. im going to start using it before i co wash or shampoo. anytime i wet my hair i will have coconut oil it first lol. infact let me go oil my braids now.*


 
It Makes a Big Difference!  When I was using EVCO for my Hots before the Co-Wash, it felt Great.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ^^^let em know lmao.
> 
> yea im gonna use up my coconut oil. im going to start using it before i co wash or shampoo. anytime i wet my hair i will have coconut oil it first lol. infact let me go oil my braids now.


 
Coconut oil lasts forever too. I just use it on my body but still. I have a 16oz now brand that is half full and ive had it for months. I like that brand because it smells like toasted coconuts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Coconut oil lasts forever too. I just use it on my body but still. I have a 16oz now brand that is half full and ive had it for months. I like that brand because it smells like toasted coconuts.


 
I Like the Brand I have too.  It Smells Good.  In Fact, _I should pull it Out and Perhaps do a couple of HOTS during this stretch._

I will work on finishing it up while I am off for those 2 Wonderful Weeks

I will replace it, but not right away (as it is not a necessary "staple")


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Like the Brand I have too. It Smells Good. In Fact, _I should pull it Out and Perhaps do a couple of HOTS during this stretch._
> 
> *I will work on finishing it up while I am off for those 2 Wonderful Weeks*
> 
> I will replace it, but not right away (as it is not a necessary "staple")


 
I know you can't wait for that, i have 4 more weeks to go then back to the plantation.


----------



## chebaby

i notice that im starting to use evoo more than coconut oil and at one point i didnt even like evoo lol. i love it now.

i just got finished lightly flat ironing my moms hair. i used big sections and just gave her cute curls using my FHI flat iron. she relaxed her hair good. her hair is most likely a 4b, very thick very corse and she has the hair that 3 weeks after relaxing seems to get thick and unmanageable all over again. she combs her hair everyday and sometimes the comb still wont go through her new growth and she uses great moisturizers along with vatika frosting. but her hair looks amazing now. im gonna make sure she pre poos next week for her wash. she uses shescentit conditioners for pre poos.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well Ladies:  We are starting a Brand New Week.  

Now is the time to start thinking about Using Up More of the 2009 Left-Overs.

All Halves, Thirds, Fourths of Bottles, Jars, Tubes should be zero-ed in on for immediate use in the next 25 days.  

Can you believe that?  We have only 25 weeks left in 2009.

So, Let's stay focus these next 3 weeks to use up as much as we can.


----------



## Brownie518

taz007 said:


> You just 'bout made me spit my juice all over my 'puter!
> 
> You crazy, T!
> 
> Off the read the beginning of this thread...


 

 Welcome!! Love that setup you have!! And your nice, thick, healthy ends I see in that siggy pic.


----------



## chebaby

most of my conditioners are half used or have less than that left so i will busing those up before 2010 rolls around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> most of my conditioners are half used or have less than that left so i will busing those up before 2010 rolls around.


 
Good Work Che!  

You are Getting Busy.


----------



## mkd

I am going to try to wait for my daughter to fall asleep very hard and try to twist her hair.


----------



## chebaby

lmao at mkd being sneaky. does she move around a lot or something?

im trying to think of at least one moisturizer i can use up before the end of this year and i cant think of any lmao. i know i can go through spray leave ins and conditioners but actual moisturizers idk.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> lmao at mkd being sneaky. does she move around a lot or something?
> 
> im trying to think of at least one moisturizer i can use up before the end of this year and i cant think of any lmao. i know i can go through spray leave ins and conditioners but actual moisturizers idk.


 Che, when she's sees me coming with the comb, she takes off.  I use that goody jojoba brush to detangle her hair and  then I comb it out with the shower comb and denman with conditioner.  But it gets soooo tangled by the next wash day.  Twists would make thing so much easier.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma Work this week real hard on Using Up the Remainder of this _Corner_ of Vatika Frosting.  

Will only repurchase it when it's on Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Che, *when she's sees me coming with the comb, she takes off.*


 
Leave That Baby Alone


----------



## BeetleBug

Has anybody got their Hairveda shipping confirmation yet? The wait is killing me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BeetleBug said:


> Has anybody got their Hairveda shipping confirmation yet? The wait is killing me.


 
Nah.....No Shipping Info.  I haven't received one from Afroveda yet either.erplexed

Where you Been?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> im trying to think of at least one moisturizer i can use up before the end of this year and i cant think of any lmao. i know i can go through spray leave ins and conditioners but actual moisturizers idk.


 
Girl who you tellin, the only moisturizer i know im going to use up is my mix and that doesn't count because i use it on my body too. I don't think ill get through with another moisturizer by the end of this year.



mkd said:


> Che, when she's sees me coming with the comb, she takes off. I use that goody jojoba brush to detangle her hair and then I comb it out with the shower comb and denman with conditioner. But it gets soooo tangled by the next wash day. Twists would make thing so much easier.


 
If she has a little chair, try sitting her in it in front of cartoons and do her hair that way. I did that with my dd and she was still.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma Work this week real hard on Using Up the Remainder of this _Corner_ of Vatika Frosting.
> 
> *Will only repurchase it when it's on Sale*.


 
That will be next september i think, vatika season ends in the spring.


----------



## Brownie518

This week I'll be using up my Giovanni Smooth as Silk Protein Infusion and I sure as heck will be repurchasing that one. As soon as I can find it in a larger size. I really like it!! 

As far as getting rid of, I gave a friend of mine this Amla shampoo I had, some Motions DPT, and some KBB conditioner (only cuz she said her head stinks ). She's coming over next week and I'm going to give her my Pantene R&N mask (Robot's post reminded me of it) and maybe some oils, too.


----------



## La Colocha

BeetleBug said:


> Has anybody got their Hairveda shipping confirmation yet? The wait is killing me.


 
Beetle it will be awhile, the wait is long, i know last year it took some people a month or more to get their stuff, hopefully not this time but just so you know just in case it doesn't come soon. I bought my things a few weeks before the sale because i already knew. And it take a while for her to get back to normal shipping times. I know it may not ease the wait but at least you know.


----------



## chebaby

ok after i use up everything, these are going to be my staple moisturizers:

qhemet heavy cream
shea butter
curls whipped cream
kbb hair cream(only during the summer)
oyin whipped pudding


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ok after i use up everything, these are going to be my staple moisturizers:
> 
> qhemet heavy cream
> shea butter
> curls whipped cream
> kbb hair cream(only during the summer)
> oyin whipped pudding


 
That's great you know what your staple moisturizers will be, im still debating on mine.


----------



## BeetleBug

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nah.....No Shipping Info.  I haven't received one from Afroveda yet either.erplexed
> 
> Where you Been?



I thought it would be different this time. I want my cocosta oil now.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, *when she's sees me coming with the comb, she takes off. *I use that goody jojoba brush to detangle her hair and then I comb it out with the shower comb and denman with conditioner. But it gets soooo tangled by the next wash day. Twists would make thing so much easier.


 that is so darn cute.


----------



## mkd

La, that doesn't work either.  I hope by the time she turns two, I can rationalize with her.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> That's great you know what your staple moisturizers will be, im still debating on mine.


 well the qhemet, oyin and shea butter i can get locally so that helped me in making my decision too lol.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> La, that doesn't work either. I hope by the time she turns two, I can rationalize with her.


 
Aww she is busy, i guess the best thing is to wait for her to go to sleep.


----------



## chebaby

i noticed that none of us got exstentions yet like some of us were pondering.


----------



## Shay72

This week I should finish Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion.  It is a freaking 2 oz sample that has been lasting forever.  Char sent me this and I like it alot.  I will repurchase it in June.  I should also finish my Giovanni Direct Leave In. I've got some liters in the wings so I am good to go.    

mkd--My hair had to be done while I was asleep too.  As LC said--I was busy .


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> This week I should finish Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion. It is a freaking 2 oz sample that has been lasting forever. Char sent me this and I like it alot. I will repurchase it in June. I should also finish my Giovanni Direct Leave In. I've got some liters in the wings so I am good to go.
> 
> mkd--My hair had to be done while I was asleep too. As LC said--I was busy .


 
I don't know if someone said it in here or if i read it on an email, Yall know im slow sometimes but komaza has new products coming out this month i think.


----------



## Shay72

Ah lawd...here we go.  As long as its not moisturizers/butter/pomades or any type of conditioner I am good to go.


----------



## Shay72

I am also adding to my to try list--Desert Essence and BeeMine. Imma mess . It's been a week since I've bought hair products though.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Ah lawd...here we go. As long as its not moisturizers/butter/pomades or any type of conditioner I am good to go.


 
It might be, i haven't seen anything on the site yet



Shay72 said:


> I am also adding to my to try list--Desert Essence and BeeMine. Imma mess .* It's been a week since I've bought hair products though*.


 
I know im waiting for the monster to come, im sure he is about hongry.


----------



## chebaby

i have been obsessed with pomades lately. i keep looking at darcys botanicals  coconut styling pomade.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> It might be, i haven't seen anything on the site yet
> 
> 
> 
> I know im waiting for the monster to come, im sure he is about hongry.


 
You know I just came back from the site


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i have been obsessed with pomades lately. i keep looking at darcys botanicals coconut styling pomade.


 
Che you should have gotten it at the sale.



Shay72 said:


> You know I just came back from the site


----------



## La Colocha

For the rest of this year i will use up, a tw mist, a bottle of califa conditoner, my aowc mix and a bottle of jbco. Anything else will be an added bonus. I moisturized tonight with tw mix and jcns. Tommorrow i will moisturize with tw mix and jbco.


----------



## rosalindb

Well I received my Anita Grant samples this morning and I like them all apart from the black vanilla which is not surprising as I do not like the taste of black pepper or the smell. I was just so curious to see how it would work with the vanilla but it still smells very strongly of black pepper to me but I am sensitive to the smell of black pepper anyway. I may add it to one of own concoctions to use it up

The coconut and rosewood smells nice and my friend loved this for her face when I got her the samples for her birthday but to me I may use it more as a perfume oil as it has a strong scent but I do love the way it smells.

I really like the espresso choc lippy pucker but I love the smell of coffee so would prefer to be stronger but I know that I am the exception for example when you have the tins of chocolates - it is always the coffee creams that are left and I love those. 

I am due to clarify my hair on Saturday so will try one of the hair products then, not sure which one to start with, the sapote castor, VCO castor or the latte and will use just that one for about 3 or 4 weeks until I shampoo (I mainly co-wash) so I get a true idea as to how they work.

Also I am going for my monthly facial this Sunday, so will use one of the facial products after that time and will use it consistently until I have my next factial so then I will also be able to give the feedback from the lady that actually does my facials as to how my face is faring inbetween

Just realised that I never actually posted what I got.

 - 2 espresso choc lippy puckers
 - 6 dark chocolate lippy puckers (3 are gifts)
 - Cassia Obovata -have wanted to try this for about 2 years  
 - 2 samples of Organic Dark Chocolate & Banana Smoothie Face Mask (tried  this before and it is divine) 
 - Organic Rose & Sandalwood Facial Oil 
 - Rose and Jasmine Hair and Body Oil 
 - Monoi de Tahiti (got a sample before but spilled the whole lot )
 - Black Vanilla & Sweet Almond Oil 
 - Organic Vanilla Rose & Sweet Almond Oil 
 - Coconut and Rosewood Dry Oil 
 - Organic Sapote Castor Hair Oil 
 - Organic Carrot & Wheat Germ Cleansing Oil 
 - Organic Virgin Coconut Castor Hair Oil 
 - Tuscan Green Clay 
 - Creamy Café Latte Drop of Vanilla

All samples are 15 ml/grams apart from the Cassia which is 50g


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

chebaby said:


> ok after i use up everything, these are going to be my staple moisturizers:
> 
> qhemet heavy cream
> shea butter
> curls whipped cream
> kbb hair cream(only during the summer)
> oyin whipped pudding



I wish I could use the oyin whipped pudding. The smell is too much for me, too sweet. When I forced myself to use up the sample everytime I turned my head I gagged


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Shay72 said:


> I am also adding to my to try list--Desert Essence and BeeMine. Imma mess . It's been a week since I've bought hair products though.



What are you wanting to try from BeeMine? The only thing I use is the sulfur serum. I mix it with my JBCO, loves it


----------



## mkd

I placed my order with Christine Gant.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

mkd said:


> I placed my order with Christine Gant.



Oh! What'd you get? Maybe I need some


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, i had the urge to buy something last night but i didn't, i went right on to sleep and the urge has passed for now. Ill take it one day at a time and use the things that i have. If i feel that i want to buy something i will do something else to occupy my mind. I do need some shea butter but im going to wait until next year, in january. Im going to try and get through december without buying anything.


----------



## Shay72

lamaravilla said:


> What are you wanting to try from BeeMine? The only thing I use is the sulfur serum. I mix it with my JBCO, loves it


 
I'm looking at the avocado cream conditioner, one of her moisturizers, and one of her butters.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, i had the urge to buy something last night but i didn't, i went right on to sleep and the urge has passed for now. Ill take it one day at a time and use the things that i have. If i feel that i want to buy something i will do something else to occupy my mind. I do need some shea butter but im going to wait until next year, in january. Im going to try and get through december without buying anything.


 
I'm telling you what works for me every time is a quick reality check.  What did it for me this time was that "Show Your Stash" thread .  I looked at mine and .....


----------



## mkd

lamaravilla said:


> Oh! What'd you get? Maybe I need some


 I got 2 bars of soap, a body butter and the body milk moisturizer.


----------



## robot.

Bee Mine got new products? 

Can you tell how long it's been since I was last on that site?


----------



## La Colocha

I recieved my darcy's today everything came intact and taped down. The avocado and wild plum twisting cream looks thick but it feels like a lotion. And it barely has any smell to it so i can live with that. My peach oil doesn't really smell either and i recieved a sample of winter spice oil and that smells really good.


----------



## robot.

Okay, so, shea butter doesn't taste like anything either.


----------



## chebaby

im wearing a braid out today. i like it but i would love it if i had done the braids smaller. i know next time. tonight im going to spray my hair with j&b and re-braid using oyin shine and define doing smaller braids. wednesday night i will co wash using blended beauty conditioner and do more braids for another braid out.
the oyin made my hair so soft and fluffy.


----------



## taz007

I am trying out the Mizani Thermasmooth.  So far, I like it!  It smells so good.


----------



## La Colocha

taz007 said:


> I am trying out the Mizani Thermasmooth. So far, I like it! It smells so good.


 
Is the thermasmooth a conditoner or a moisturizer? I've seen that line in my local bss.


----------



## chebaby

Taz it seems your hair grows fast. and its so thick and beautiful.


----------



## taz007

La Colocha said:


> Is the thermasmooth a conditoner or a moisturizer? I've seen that line in my local bss.


It is a 4 part system.  There is a shampoo, conditioner, serum and anti-humidity spray.  I am on Step 3 (serum) right now.  I will definitely be applying Step 4 (anti-humidity spray) as it is raining cats and dogs today in Southern California.

I will be posting my final APL in 2009 length check photo today.  Otherwise, I would not be trying to do my hair in this weather .


----------



## taz007

chebaby said:


> Taz it seems your hair grows fast. and its so thick and beautiful.


Aww, thank you Che!  I was just eyeing your length .  Beautiful!


----------



## chebaby

taz007 said:


> Aww, thank you Che! I was just eyeing your length . Beautiful!


 thank you. but i cut it down to less than an inch 8 months ago lol. it no longer looks like that


----------



## chebaby

question: ok i want to retain all my growth, do yall think i can do that if i wear braid outs all the time or should i keep my hair in individual braids and twists like i been doing to retain? sometimes i just wanna wear my hair out but i dont wanna look up in two years with the same amount of hair lol.


----------



## La Colocha

If yall don't see me for a few days we have a blizzard coming and last year my lines froze. So if you don't hear from me im buried in my house.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> question: ok i want to retain all my growth, do yall think i can do that if i wear braid outs all the time or should i keep my hair in individual braids and twists like i been doing to retain? sometimes i just wanna wear my hair out but i dont wanna look up in two years with the same amount of hair lol.


 
It depends on how your hair does when its out. My hair has coil gangsand likes to merge with their group so leaving my hair out for a long period of time is a no no, i can go a day or two at the most. If you don't have alot of problems with tangling you can try it a few days at a time and see how your hair does. I don't want to just say go on and do it but you know your hair.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> It depends on how your hair does when its out. My hair has coil gangsand likes to merge with their group so leaving my hair out for a long period of time is a no no, i can go a day or two at the most. If you don't have alot of problems with tangling you can try it a few days at a time and see how your hair does. I don't want to just say go on and do it but you know your hair.


 my hair only tangles if i do a wash and go and then dont braid my hair at night. trying to do something with it the next day is the issue lol. but other than that i dont get many tangles. but just to be on the safe side i am going to wear a braid out this week and then go right back to my braids. i like not touching my hair for a week at a time anyway.
lol @ coil gangs


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> If yall don't see me for a few days we have a blizzard coming and last year my lines froze. So if you don't hear from me im buried in my house.


 wow really???? i hope you dont get snowed in(unless you want to  lol). ya know, for work purposes lol.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Che, I say hide that right now, when you have the length then you can do all the styles and have fun with your hair. Right now it's about attaining a goal


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

La Colocha said:


> If yall don't see me for a few days we have a blizzard coming and last year my lines froze. So if you don't hear from me im buried in my house.



Awwww, well be safe, stay off the roads unless absolutely necessary cuz you know people lose their darn minds at the sight of rain or snow, and keep warm with DH and the baby (lol @ me calling her a baby and she's 5 )


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> lol @ coil gangs


 
Girl it seems like it, every since i went natural my hair grows in groups like a gang.You'd think that each individual hair is doing its thing but not with me the front, back and middle have thier own groups or what some folks call clumping, even if i seperate my hair in puff or style the hair always finds its group like one big piece of hair. I would have no problem starting locs.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> wow really???? i hope you dont get snowed in(unless you want to  lol). ya know, for work purposes lol.


 
Girl ive been home since early november i don't go back until january, there are many blessings that have come to me in this layoff. I don't have to go no where, there is no school until friday.



lamaravilla said:


> Awwww, well be safe, stay off the roads unless absolutely necessary cuz you know people lose their darn minds at the sight of rain or snow, and keep warm with DH and the baby (lol @ me calling her a baby and she's 5 )


 
Thanks lamara i will, im going to the store in a few hours because i know its a bunch of people out trying to get supplies, its only down the street so im not in hurry. And she is still mama's baby.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok after i use up everything, these are going to be my staple moisturizers:
> 
> qhemet heavy cream
> shea butter
> curls whipped cream
> kbb hair cream(only during the summer)
> oyin whipped pudding


 
What About Anita Grant?


----------



## robot.

I got my JBCO today.

I also got a UPS slip that two packages came for me. Now, I know where ONE of them is from, but I don't know about this 2nd package... and it says "Chino La" or something like that. Hm...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I'm telling you what works for me every time is a quick reality check. *What did it for me this time was that "Show Your Stash" thread . I looked at mine and* .....


 
Uh... Yeah...Me Too!  I will take that _deep dark secret_ to Da' Grave.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont wanna look up in two years with the same amount of hair lol.*


 
Gurrrrllll !  I will GO SKRAIT CRAZY !  (If that happen to me)

Ya'll Would be Calling the Serious Po-Po Ova' Here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> Che, I say hide that right now, when you have the length then you can do all the styles and have fun with your hair. *Right now it's about attaining a goal*


 
Smart


----------



## robot.

I just looked up the UPS... it's 5 lbs and coming from Canada. 

ETA: I just remembered my mother ordered something too. That might be it.


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> I just looked up the UPS... it's 5 lbs and coming from Canada.


 
Did you order something from someone recently?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> What About Anita Grant?


 
Done thrown poor anita on the back burner


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh... Yeah...Me Too! I will take that _deep dark secret_ to Da' Grave.


 me too.  I cheat anyway.  I may have 1 showing in the pic but 5 more in a drawer somewhere. 

I picked up my Qhemet & Ayurnatural from the condo office today and when I got home my stuff from Sunshine was in my mailbox.  It was like it's Christmas already .

Let me tell you this whipped shea butter from Sunshine is so creamy . I knew when I bought Coconut Confidence from her although I didn't like the smell that if she made scented shea butter I would go crazy . I got Rise & Shine and Hello Sweet Thang.  Rise & Shine I can't really smell anything but it doesn't smell like shea butter (a good thing) and I really like the smell of Hello Sweet Thang.  Ya'll know I am terrible with describing scents.  Here is a link to her blog which describes the scents: www.naturalhairnaturalproducts.com.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> What About Anita Grant?


 ha that aint no staple. even if it gives me the moisture i have been craving my whole life, thats a splurge . it maight be a splurge that i always run to once or twice a year and i guess in that scence it is a staple. but its not the kind of product that i will always have in stock lmao.

speaking of great moisture. i just felt my hair and it is so soft and fluffy. the back came out beautiful and the front is lacking the same definition but i still like it. i just think the front braids need to be smaller since i have heat damage and need the extra definition there. but the oyin whipped pudding and shine and define mix is amazing. talk about soft hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ha that aint no staple. even if it gives me the moisture i have been craving my whole life, thats a splurge . it maight be a splurge that i always run to once or twice a year and i guess in that scence it is a staple. but its not the kind of product that i will always have in stock lmao.*
> 
> *speaking of great moisture. i just felt my hair and it is so soft and fluffy. the back came out beautiful and the front is lacking the same definition but i still like it. i just think the front braids need to be smaller since i have heat damage and need the extra definition there. but the oyin whipped pudding and shine and define mix is amazing. talk about soft hair *


 
1st Bolded:  IK That's Right

2nd Bolded:  Thanks for the Daily Update/Status Report on your Super Soft, Fluffy, Hair


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> 1st Bolded: IK That's Right
> 
> 2nd Bolded: *Thanks for the Daily Update/Status Report on your Super Soft, Fluffy, Hair*


 hahaha that was for my benefit too. because i just KNEW the shine and define would make my hair hard. boy did it surprise me.
i am happy to say that i have not come across too many products that didnt give me a good amount of moisture or didnt do what it said it would. i have had great success with products this far.


----------



## robot.

La Colocha said:


> Did you order something from someone recently?



Nope, nothing. I have four things I'm waiting to get, though. One of them is the other package. The second just shipped today, so it can't be here already. The third hasn't been shipped yet and the fourth are show tickets and those definitely aren't 5 lbs.

I just asked my mom if she ordered anything. She said what she did order was out of stock and hadn't shipped yet.

I hate the suspense! I must knowww!

ETA: It's Ontario, California, not Ontario, Canada. Huh. You learn new things everyday!


----------



## robot.

My mom just remembered she had another package out. Darn. There goes that mystery.


----------



## La Colocha

@Shay, i hope she opens up again. I haven't heard back from her but i don't need anything until next year.


----------



## chebaby

lamaravilla said:


> Che, I say hide that right now, when you have the length then you can do all the styles and have fun with your hair. Right now it's about attaining a goal


you are so right . im putting those bad boys back in over the weekend.



La Colocha said:


> Girl it seems like it, every since i went natural my hair grows in groups like a gang.You'd think that each individual hair is doing its thing but not with me the front, back and middle have thier own groups or what some folks call clumping, even if i seperate my hair in puff or style the hair always finds its group like one big piece of hair. I would have no problem starting locs.


 lmao. i find that the left side of my hair tangles wayyyyy more than the right. it also doesnt absorb product the smae way too but i dont have coil gangs though. but keeping the hair in braids really help.


----------



## chebaby

ROBOTxcore said:


> Nope, nothing. I have four things I'm waiting to get, though. One of them is the other package. The second just shipped today, so it can't be here already. The third hasn't been shipped yet and the fourth are show tickets and those definitely aren't 5 lbs.
> 
> I just asked my mom if she ordered anything. She said what she did order was out of stock and hadn't shipped yet.
> 
> I hate the suspense! I must knowww!
> 
> ETA: It's *Ontario, California*, not Ontario, Canada. Huh. You learn new things everyday!


 never heard of the bolded


----------



## robot.

Yeah, neither did I until I googled it.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> . but keeping the hair in braids really help.


 
Yes it does, thanks to you, my chebaby braids are a lifesaver.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Let me tell you this whipped shea butter from Sunshine is so creamy . I knew when I bought Coconut Confidence from her although I didn't like the smell that if she made scented shea butter I would go crazy . I got Rise & Shine and Hello Sweet Thang. Rise & Shine I can't really smell anything but it doesn't smell like shea butter (a good thing) and I really like the smell of Hello Sweet Thang. Ya'll know I am terrible with describing scents. Here is a link to her blog which describes the scents: www.naturalhairnaturalproducts.com.


 
I think I would looooove those two scents!!!  Hmmmm...


----------



## Brownie518

ROBOTxcore said:


> Yeah, neither did I until I googled it.


 
Hey, you gonna eat anything else in those packages???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I think I would looooove those two scents!!!  Hmmmm...


 
Yo Yo!  B's In Da' House!

Waz Up B?


----------



## robot.

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, you gonna eat anything else in those packages???



Nah, I think it's my mom's faucet for her new bathroom. And I can't eat anything I'm expecting - it's all jars and cookware.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Hey, you gonna eat anything else in those packages???*


----------



## robot.

I wanna order some more goodies, but I know dang well I don't need anything. 

What should I do! I know I want to try myhoneychild, darcy's botanicals, and njoi creations. What else is good?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yo Yo! B's In Da' House!
> 
> Waz Up B?


 
Hey, girl!!!  Just here at work, of course, chillin', seeing what ya'll in here doing. 



ROBOTxcore said:


> Nah, I think it's my mom's faucet for her new bathroom. And I can't eat anything I'm expecting - it's all jars and cookware.


 
 ok, just checkin'!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, girl!!!  Just here at work, of course, chillin', seeing what ya'll in here doing.
> 
> 
> 
> *ok, just checkin'!!*


 
That Still Has You Messed Up Doesn't It? 

_*folx eating products*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> I wanna order some more goodies, but I know dang well I don't need anything.
> 
> What should I do! I know I want to try myhoneychild, darcy's botanicals, and njoi creations. What else is good?


 
Get All 3 of Them!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Still Has You Messed Up Doesn't It?


 
 Yeah!!! It's so funny!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah!!! It's so funny!!!


 
Eat Cookies. Not Sitrinillah. 

And Don't be Sipping on No Juice 'N Berries! 

OR Greg's Juice :alcoholic

OR Franks Juice!:alcoholic


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Eat Cookies*. Not Sitrinillah.
> 
> And Don't be Sipping on No Juice 'N Berries!
> 
> OR Greg's Juice :alcoholic
> 
> OR Franks Juice!:alcoholic


 


Speaking of cookies, everyone is loving those Cheryl&Co cookies that I had gotten. I'll have to get more before Christmas. 

By the way, I had said I was going back to my twice-a-week washing schedule but I'm back to once a week. My hair seems to be doing good with this for now. So that is really slowing me down on using up all my extraneous products. Oh, well. Gotta listen to the hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Speaking of cookies, everyone is loving those Cheryl&Co cookies that I had gotten. I'll have to get more before Christmas.
> 
> By the way, I had said I was going back to my twice-a-week washing schedule but I'm back to once a week. My hair seems to be doing good with this for now. So that is really slowing me down on using up all my extraneous products. Oh, well. Gotta listen to the hair!


 
Girl, I want some more of those Cookies SOOOOOOOO Bad!

And yes, I am still on Lean Cuisines  She sent me that Huge Sampler thing.  And I enjoyed every last item in there.

Yes, You gotta listen to da' hair. 

It does take so long to use stuff up once a week. 

Now you see why me and La are struggling to use stuff up.  But I think she does her's 2wice a week tho'erplexed


----------



## Charz

Dang all of yall be in that thread too!


----------



## mkd

I don't understand why everyone has twist outs that look hot.  And mine look a mess.  I can't figure out what I am doing wrong.  I think my hair just doens't like it.


----------



## chebaby

mkd my twist outs are a hot mess too lmao. its my braid outs that are cute. i think because the braids give more texture and it makes my hair look fuller. 
why dont you try a braid out on damp hair and see how you like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I don't understand why everyone has twist outs that look hot. And mine look a mess. I can't figure out what I am doing wrong. I think my hair just doens't like it.


 
Keep Practicing mkd.  Don't give up Okay?

I'm sure it looks fine.  Just keep working with it.  You'll get the hang of it.  (That's what I keep telling myself about self-relaxing) Errbody gets these fabulous results and I end up ridiculously underprocessed everytime.

I just have to keep trying


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> mkd my twist outs are a hot mess too lmao. its my braid outs that are cute. i think because the braids give more texture and it makes my hair look fuller.
> why dont you try a braid out on damp hair and see how you like that.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Keep Practicing mkd. Don't give up Okay?
> 
> I'm sure it looks fine. Just keep working with it. You'll get the hang of it. (That's what I keep telling myself about self-relaxing) Errbody gets these fabulous results and I end up ridiculously underprocessed everytime.
> 
> I just have to keep trying


Thanks ladies.  Che, I think I will try a braid out.  Maybe I will get better results.  

T, you're right, I just have to keep trying.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Thanks ladies.  Che, I think I will try a braid out.  Maybe I will get better results.
> 
> T, you're right, I just have to keep trying.



The longer you leave in the twists the better. And use some kinda gel or holding product. What are you using to twist with?


----------



## mkd

Charzboss said:


> The longer you leave in the twists the better. And use some kinda gel or holding product. What are you using to twist with?


 This weekend, I used afroveda totally twisted butter and a little AOHC.  I didn't use any gel but I usually use a foam.  I left the twists in from friday to sunday and when I took them out, it was a little better but not fabulous ya know?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Can someone please explain what the Chebaby braids are:


----------



## chebaby

i think my problem with twist outs is that they dont give me the same body and bigness that braid outs give me. maybe if my hair were longer but its not so i gotta work with what i got. plus i have always like the look of braid outs. someone said i looked like side show bob today and i was like thanx


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> This weekend, I used afroveda totally twisted butter and a little AOHC.  I didn't use any gel but I usually use a foam.  I left the twists in from friday to sunday and when I took them out, it was a little better but not fabulous ya know?




I think it would be better if you used a light holding gel, like aloe vera, qhemet honeybush gel, KCCC, Jane Carter Twist and Lock, Lush's Big Tease Hair gel.

Foams don't work on me neither.

My mother is a 4b and she has the nicest defined twists and twistouts ever. I think the tighter the curl, the less holding product you'll need.


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> Can someone please explain what the Chebaby braids are:


 
Girl they are just regular braids with your own hair i call them that  because she got me braiding my hair.


----------



## chebaby

lamaravilla said:


> Can someone please explain what the Chebaby braids are:


 lmao they are just regular individual braids. we name stuff after eachother around these parts.


----------



## taz007

chebaby said:


> never heard of the bolded



Yup, Ontario, California is right in Southern California in between San Diego and Los Angeles!  My stompin' ground!


----------



## mkd

Charz, I ordered the afroveda pur jelly  so I will try that.  If I don't like it, I will buy the qhemet gel.  I guess I expect twist outs to give me bigger hair and they kind of do but my curls are a lot less defined than if I were to just wash and go.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

mkd said:


> Charz, I ordered the afroveda pur jelly  so I will try that.  If I don't like it, I will buy the qhemet gel.  I guess I expect twist outs to give me bigger hair and they kind of do but my curls are a lot less defined than if I were to just wash and go.



Have you ever done a braidout? That should give you more definition than twist out.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Okay y'all I'm so upset so I go to look at that creme brulee stuff again from Beija Flor... why is it like half full??? I'm emailing her!


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> Okay y'all I'm so upset so I go to look at that creme brulee stuff again from Beija Flor... why is it like half full??? I'm emailing her!


 WTH is  that about, I don't think I will be ordering from them.  I hope she responds promptly and corrects the problem


----------



## taz007

*fabulosity* said:


> Okay y'all I'm so upset so I go to look at that creme brulee stuff again from Beija Flor... why is it like half full??? I'm emailing her!


Oh no!!  I would be so angry!   I hope that they ship you a brand new, FULL jar.


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> Okay y'all I'm so upset so I go to look at that creme brulee stuff again from Beija Flor... why is it like half full??? I'm emailing her!


 
Someone else i think in the black friday thread said something about her stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

Ive found a place to buy some shea next year, butters and bars. Ive seen some good reviews on them and they have scented shea also. So i can stop looking now before i buy something.


----------



## robot.

La Colocha said:


> Ive found a place to buy some shea next year, butters and bars. Ive seen some good reviews on them and they have scented shea also. So i can stop looking now before i buy something.



I have taken it upon myself to become their PUSHA.

Buy! You will not be disappointed! I haven't even gotten through a pound of my last order and I'm thinking of ordering again. You know, to stock up.  I'm also gonna buy the full size of the antioxidant souffle. Don't waste your money on the "conditioning masque," though.


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> I have taken it upon myself to become their PUSHA.
> 
> Buy! You will not be disappointed! I haven't even gotten through a pound of my last order and I'm thinking of ordering again. You know, to stock up.  I'm also gonna buy the full size of the antioxidant souffle. Don't waste your money on the "conditioning masque," though.


 
I saw the mask and it looked good but i was just window shopping for shea butter.

Ot- I used the darcy's peach oil tonight and it smells good. You can't really smell it in the bottle but when you put it on its nice. Im going to look into her body oils real soon.


----------



## chebaby

ok now yall got me looking at buttersnbars. yall know i love shea butter lol.


----------



## robot.

chebaby said:


> ok now yall got me looking at buttersnbars. yall know i love shea butter lol.



Ditto. I am a FIEND for shea butter and BNB has the BEST, IME!


----------



## chebaby

well now i feel bad but i will blame it on robot. i purchased 1/2 pound of shea butter. only because i kept seeing the word creamy lmao. i love my texas naturals shea butter and i cant see anything beating that but i hope this comes in as a close second.


----------



## robot.

you will LOVE it! heck, *i* guarantee it.


----------



## chebaby

ROBOTxcore said:


> you will LOVE it! *heck, i guarantee it*.


 they should pay you.


----------



## robot.

i would be quite happy if they paid me in items. i just went to make myself a christmas cart a minute ago.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> well now i feel bad but i will blame it on robot. i purchased 1/2 pound of shea butter. only because i kept seeing the word creamy lmao. i love my texas naturals shea butter and i cant see anything beating that but i hope this comes in as a close second.


 
I see you went to bnb and got crunkThe prices are really cheap, let us know how you like it.


----------



## taz007

ROBOTxcore said:


> you will LOVE it! heck, *i* guarantee it.


----------



## robot.

I'm starting to think more and more about mixing up my own butters. 

I wonder how I can get my shea butter scented. The shea I whipped for my mom only smells slightly of the Cocasta oil and still definitely smells like shea butter. I tried once with a fragrance oil and that worked nicely, I guess...


----------



## La Colocha

taz007 said:


>


 
That's the best thing to do, folks will have you in here buying stuff you didn't even know you wanted.


----------



## rosalindb

ROBOTxcore said:


> I'm starting to think more and more about mixing up my own butters.
> 
> I wonder how I can get my shea butter scented. The shea I whipped for my mom only smells slightly of the Cocasta oil and still definitely smells like shea butter. I tried once with a fragrance oil and that worked nicely, I guess...


That is why I like mixing my own things as you can vary the scents, consistency, ingredients etc. I made a huge batch of body butter a few weeks ago and added orange and lemongrass organic essential oils. I thought it was best in winter as citrus oils can cause skin photosensitivity when in contact with sunlight. This batch will probably last me until February or March. 

I will probably go back to my floral scents like lavender and geranium but I did invest in some vanilla essential oil which is not cheap. I was sent 100ml of organic orange essential oil in error and they told me to keep it so I have loads to use up and will probably do another citrus body butter next winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!!!

I'm at home today! YAY!  So I'm available to chat it up!  

I just rubbed on some JBCO Moisturizer and ready to start my day.  I finished one Jar and am working on a second one.

Still Debating whether I will attempt this 18 week stretch or cut it off at the 16 week mark.  Time will tell.erplexed

Depending how manageable _things i.e. NG_ stay put.


----------



## mkd

I will need some shea butter soon.  Need to check out butters n bars.  But they don't sell avocado butter do they?  I need that as well.  I like to order both from the same site so I don't have to pay shipping twice.


----------



## mkd

Does anyone use hairzings? That thread on them being on sale has me itching to order some.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

mkd said:


> Does anyone use hairzings? That thread on them being on sale has me itching to order some.



I want to buy some too and I don't even have enough hair to put in one


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charz, have you ever used any of the Lush deodorants? I really want to try the Coconut one


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Got My Shipping Notice From Hairveda this a.m.!


----------



## robot.

mkd said:


> I will need some shea butter soon.  Need to check out butters n bars.  But they don't sell avocado butter do they?  I need that as well.  I like to order both from the same site so I don't have to pay shipping twice.



Sheanmore has a set you can buy - 8 oz of avocado butter and 8 oz of shea butter, for about 12 dollars IIRC. They had really good customer service and shipping. I got that set and I am in LOVE with the avocado butter! Their shea isn't as creamy as butters-n-bars, but you can whip it if you don't like the grit.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Does avocado butter have a smell? Which do you ladies prefer, the shea or avocado butter?


----------



## robot.

lamaravilla said:


> Does avocado butter have a smell? Which do you ladies prefer, the shea or avocado butter?



It hurts my heart to have to answer this question.  Because when I BC'ed, shea butter was my baby daddy.

But so far, I definitely have to say avocado butter. Smells better, better consistency, lighter and just as moisturizing.

It's thinner, allowing it to spread better without weighing your hair down. But still a very pleasant consistency - like a pudding almost. My hair is drinking this stuff up. Shea butter gives my hair a very soft, silky feeling, but I think that's just the product sitting on my hair. My hair is happy, manageable, and soft with the avocado. I've been using it since I got it last week and not a dry strand of hair in sight! This is my HG staple right here! I'm thinking of buying more butter and trying the oil next. I'm excited to try whipping some butters with it.

It smells very fresh; it's a light, subtle, naturally sweet scent. I was surprised by how much I like it. 

I looooove eeeet! And funny you would ask because I was going to write my review for it this week, too!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I think I'll buy some  I love the oil so I'm sure I can't go wrong with the butter.


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> Charz, have you ever used any of the Lush deodorants? I really want to try the Coconut one


 
I have not tried them, the coconut one does look good, and its talc free!


I am scared to try any of the others, my pits are sensitive.

http://forum.lush.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=118172

I use Crystal Rock, it works with like a charm. It's alum free and Propel Glycol free.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charzboss said:


> I have not tried them, the coconut one does look good, and its talc free!
> 
> 
> I am scared to try any of the others, my pits are sensitive.
> 
> http://forum.lush.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=118172
> 
> I use Crystal Rock, it works with like a charm. It's alum free and Propel Glycol free.



Mine are sensitive too. I struggle to find something that's strong enough to keep me dry in Florida but won't make my pits itchy and blistered  I'm using Crystal right now, but I still get itchy sometimes.

ETA: OMGOSh!!!! That person's armpits


----------



## taz007

I am going to try some Avocado Oil.


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> ETA: OMGOSh!!!! That person's armpits


 
I know girl, and hers weren't even sensitive to begin with.


----------



## mkd

lamaravilla said:


> Does avocado butter have a smell? Which do you ladies prefer, the shea or avocado butter?


 It has a very faint pleasant smell to me.  I usually whip mine together and I like that mix.  I am not sure which one I like better used alone.  I like the consistency of avocado butter better.


----------



## robot.

http://www.koilsbynature.com/shoppingcart/products/Soothing-Heavenly-Delight-Gel-.html

Now she know she ain't got no business tryna sell a HALF AN OUNCE of product for EIGHT dollars! The ingredients ain't even that special.


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> Does avocado butter have a smell? Which do you ladies prefer, the shea or avocado butter?


 
I love avocado, but im starting to like shea too. Shea is heavier than avocado. And mixed together they are really nice. I had to go out in this storm to get somethings and i put some mix on my lips and they are moist and not dry. Usually my lips would be chapped up and ashy by the time id get home. Long story short id get both.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!!!
> 
> I'm at home today! YAY! So I'm available to chat it up!
> 
> I just rubbed on some JBCO Moisturizer and ready to start my day. I finished one Jar and am working on a second one.
> 
> Still Debating whether I will attempt this 18 week stretch or cut it off at the 16 week mark. Time will tell.erplexed
> 
> Depending how manageable _things i.e. NG_ stay put.


 
Hey t , glad you got to stay home today.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

ROBOTxcore said:


> http://www.koilsbynature.com/shoppingcart/products/Soothing-Heavenly-Delight-Gel-.html
> 
> Now she know she ain't got no business tryna sell a HALF AN OUNCE of product for EIGHT dollars! The ingredients ain't even that special.




I saw this on Curly Nikki's blog, that 0.5 ounces wouldn't even be enough for one use for my head 

ETA: That's gotta be a typo because the other gel is $8 for 8 ounces. http://www.koilsbynature.com/shoppingcart/products/Soothing-Peppermint-Gel-.html
Someone should tell her lol.


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> http://www.koilsbynature.com/shoppingcart/products/Soothing-Heavenly-Delight-Gel-.html
> 
> Now she know she ain't got no business tryna sell a HALF AN OUNCE of product for EIGHT dollars! The ingredients ain't even that special.


 
I see why she doesn't have any buisness, and she ain't getting mine because im trying to use up what i have and im going to be smarter about my purchases, back in the day i would have hopped on that but not now.


----------



## Shay72

Got a question.  What oils are good for your face?  I was reading in one of my mags (I'm so proud of myself I think I'm down to 6 subscriptions now ) that for dry skin it is good to do an oil then a moisturizer.  What's funny is I do this for my body  so it shouldn't be anything new.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Shay72 said:


> Got a question.  What oils are good for your face?  I was reading in one of my mags (I'm so proud of myself I think I'm down to 6 subscriptions now ) that for dry skin it is good to do an oil then a moisturizer.  What's funny is I do this for my body  so it shouldn't be anything new.



I use grapeseed oil, but I have oily skin. I would use Olive Oil or Vitamin E for dry skin.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Got a question. What oils are good for your face? I was reading in one of my mags (I'm so proud of myself I think I'm down to 6 subscriptions now ) that for dry skin it is good to do an oil then a moisturizer. What's funny is I do this for my body  so it shouldn't be anything new.


 
I know evening primrose oil is good for the face and sweet almond oil. Ive used the evening primrose oil before and it was nice, *i have oily skin, prone to acne especially in my tzone area*. My face stayed moisturized but it wasn't greasy. To the bolded ive read that oily skin is really dry skin over producing oils so we need a balance. Hth


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> * im trying to use up what i have and im going to be smarter about my purchases, back in the day i would have hopped on that but not now.*


 
BRAVO ! BRAVO ! 

You have just been awarded the Quote of the Day Award for This Challenge!

This is What This is Suppose to be about Ya'll. 

Not Making 'Random' Miscellaneous Purchases.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Got a question. What oils are good for your face? I was reading in one of my mags (I'm so proud of myself I think I'm down to 6 subscriptions now ) that for dry skin it is good to do an oil then a moisturizer. What's funny is I do this for my body  so it shouldn't be anything new.


 
I Have Sensitive & Dry Skin.  I only Use Cetaphil Moisturizer.  

It works wonders and it is an excellent 'base' for my Make-Up.


----------



## La Colocha

I used the darcy's twisting cream last night and it made my hair really moist, it could have been the other stuff on my hair ive been using since wash day but ill use it again when i wash my hair but so far so good. And also i think it was beetle who said about the aloe, im surprised about that also because aloe usually dries out my hair. Im all set to make it through this winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It seems like we are All Finding Good Stuff that Works for Us. 

So, I guess 2009 wasn't a total "Wash" (No Pun intended).

It seems like we All Are Learning More & More about Our Hair and What it Needs, When It Needs it and We are Working Our Regimens with Good Products.

We All Seem to Be Using Up Stuff and Evaluating Purchases, Re-purchases and Non-Repurchases.erplexed

Now, We need to concentrate on these next few months and focus on Hair Health and continue to use things up.


----------



## Shay72

Thanks for your input ladies about the oils for your face. I have grapeseed oil, sweet almond oil, and olive oil.  I will do some more research and make a decision.  I use the Alba Botanica either Jasmine & Vitamin E moisturizer or Aloe & Green Tea moisturizer.  I can't remember which one.  Matter of fact I may have one of each so I could try them both out.  I use their toner, scrub, and moisturizer.  I also use their sunscreen and after sun lotion.  I like the products alot. I also like the fact that I see the entire line is at Target and Giant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I use the *Alba Botanica *either Jasmine & Vitamin E moisturizer or Aloe & Green Tea moisturizer. I can't remember which one.


 
I Absolutely LOVE Their Leave-In!  

I'm sure I've prolly said that a Hundred Times.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Thanks for your input ladies about the oils for your face. I have grapeseed oil, sweet almond oil, and olive oil. I will do some more research and make a decision. I use the Alba Botanica either Jasmine & Vitamin E moisturizer or Aloe & Green Tea moisturizer. I can't remember which one. Matter of fact I may have one of each so I could try them both out. I use their toner, scrub, and moisturizer. I also use their sunscreen and after sun lotion. I like the products alot. I also like the fact that I see the entire line is at Target and Giant.


 
Im going to have to try that when im done with my jasmines face stuff. I have to cut some of these online purchases down. They have a whole space of shelves loaded with alba stuff right up the street at walgreens. And also the yes to facial line.


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies
my fro is the bom dot com today if i do say so my self lmao. last night i did my braids smaller using CURLS je-les-c and my hair today is big, defined and shiny. i have gotten several compliments on it already

on another note i am very surprised that my curlmart order just shipped today. they normally get my orders out the day after i order.


----------



## BeetleBug

La Colocha said:


> I used the darcy's twisting cream last night and it made my hair really moist, it could have been the other stuff on my hair ive been using since wash day but ill use it again when i wash my hair but so far so good. And also i think it was beetle who said about the aloe, im surprised about that also because aloe usually dries out my hair. Im all set to make it through this winter.



I'm glad to hear it's working for you. I ordered another one and I told her to leave out the essential oils and add watermelon fragrance.


----------



## BeetleBug

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Got My Shipping Notice From Hairveda this a.m.!



I'm jealous. Hopefully, I'll receive mine tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hi ladies
> *my fro is the bom dot com today if i do say so my self lmao.* last night i did my braids smaller using CURLS je-les-c and my hair today is big, defined and shiny. i have gotten several compliments on it already
> 
> on another note i am very surprised that my curlmart order just shipped today. they normally get my orders out the day after i order.


 
Gurrrlll! ! !  Your Hair is Always Da' BomDotCom. Ain't It?
Errrday.

Thanks for the Daily Status Report.


----------



## La Colocha

BeetleBug said:


> I'm glad to hear it's working for you. I ordered another one and I told her to leave out the essential oils and add watermelon fragrance.


 
Thanks, if it wasn't for you i wouldn't have even known about it, good looking out.


----------



## chebaby

ROBOTxcore said:


> I'm starting to think more and more about mixing up my own butters.
> 
> I wonder how I can get my shea butter scented. The shea I whipped for my mom only smells slightly of the Cocasta oil and still definitely smells like shea butter. I tried once with a fragrance oil and that worked nicely, I guess...


 see i started to get one of the scented shea butters from your jobbut decided to just get the regular one first. if i like it i'll go back and get a sweet smelling one. i love fruity smells lmao.

soeaking f avocado butter i think this weekend i will use it to do my braids(since yall brought it up and all). i do think it has a better texture than shea butter but shea butter is still more moisturizing.


----------



## robot.

chebaby said:


> *see i started to get one of the scented shea butters from your job*but decided to just get the regular one first. if i like it i'll go back and get a sweet smelling one. i love fruity smells lmao.
> 
> soeaking f avocado butter i think this weekend i will use it to do my braids(since yall brought it up and all). i do think it has a better texture than shea butter but shea butter is still more moisturizing.



Hahaha!  I'm still trying to decide what scents I want! So far, I have the egyptian musk in my cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *see i started to get one of the scented shea butters from your job*


 
Okay..... Where Da' Job?

Robot:  You Holdin' Out on Us?


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> Hahaha!  I'm still trying to decide what scents I want! So far, I have the egyptian musk in my cart.


 
I picked ylang ylang and honey almond for when i do my order. I wanted an 8oz of regular shea but i didn't see it on the site. So now when i go to order ill get what i wrote down and won't be all over, there are alot of scents to choose from.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay..... Where Da' Job?
> 
> Robot: You Holdin' Out on Us?


 buttersnbars.com
she their pusha
i know she getting paid she just dont want us to know(i'll keep your secret robot)


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> buttersnbars.com
> she their pusha
> i know she getting paid she just dont want us to know*(i'll keep your secret robot)*


 
I will too if i can get a discount.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *buttersnbars.com*
> she their pusha
> i know she getting paid she just dont want us to know(i'll keep your secret robot)


 
Oh Okay!  I Did Read a Post about BnB!  

I didn't know what the Hook-Up was. 

Maybe cause I ain't buying No' Mo' Buttas Right Now. 

Okay.  I'm Late.

_*off to look at site*  _

_psyche!_


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Absolutely LOVE Their Leave-In!
> 
> I'm sure I've prolly said that a Hundred Times.


 
I do too.  I plan to switch over to using it once I'm done with this Giovanni Direct but gotta try my Qhemet's BRBC first. The brbc and alba seem thicker so great for this time of year. 

My Jessicurl gallon just shipped  after ordering it on 11/18.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I used the darcy's twisting cream last night and it made my hair really moist, it could have been the other stuff on my hair ive been using since wash day but ill use it again when i wash my hair but so far so good. And also i think it was beetle who said about the aloe, im surprised about that also because aloe usually dries out my hair. Im all set to make it through this winter*.


 
So What are your plans for tomorrow's hair day?  What are you planning to use?


----------



## chebaby

i want to try the peach kernal hair lotion from darcys but i dont think  i will get it. i havent even finished her daily leave in which i do like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i want to try the peach kernal hair lotion from darcys *but i dont think i will get it. i havent even finished her daily leave in which i do like.*


 
Che, You are Doing SO GOOD! 

Just Keep Using Up Your Stuff.  After you finish the Daily Leave-In, then you can decide to repurchase or Try the Peach Kernel Hair Lotion.

I can't Even Imagine The _"Old Che" saying this!_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> So What are your plans for tomorrow's hair day? What are you planning to use?


 
Um tommorrow, ok its wendsday tommorrow im losing track of days. Deep conditioning with califa conditioner and jbco. I mixed it in a seperate bottle. Moisturizing with tw mix and sealing with homemade butter.



Shay72 said:


> I do too. I plan to switch over to using it once I'm done with this Giovanni Direct but gotta try my Qhemet's BRBC first. The brbc and alba seem thicker so great for this time of year.
> 
> *My Jessicurl gallon just shipped  after ordering it on 11/18*.


 
Girl im sorry, if i would have known it would have taken that long, i would have told you. It might be because of the sale.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Che, You are Doing SO GOOD!
> 
> Just Keep Using Up Your Stuff. After you finish the Daily Leave-In, then you can decide to repurchase or Try the Peach Kernel Hair Lotion.
> 
> *I can't Even Imagine The *_*"Old Che" saying this*!_


 hahahaha i know right. last night she was coming back though. i kept saying "shoot if i wanna buy myself something then why not? shoot imma get whatever i want when i want" and then i was like nono:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hahahaha i know right. last night she was coming back though. i kept saying "shoot if i wanna buy myself something then why not? shoot imma get whatever i want when i want" and then i was like nono:


 
I was Just Thinking about how you "Resisted" Buying that WEN Stuff that you wanted. You were so close to breaking down and getting it, but You Didn't.

How how "Well" You did on BF. You didn't break down and buy alot of "stuff" just to be buying it.

You Knew what Worked for Your Hair and What Didn't and You Made Your Purchasing Decisions Based On That. You Just Didn't Jump Out there and Go Crazy! 

You Made Good Decisions for Your Hair.

You are Really, Really, Really Doing Great in this Challenge.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Girl im sorry, if i would have known it would have taken that long, i would have told you. It might be because of the sale.


 
I think it was a combination of the sale and the holidays.  For the gallon it states allow for 10 business days which for them are M-F.  So when calculating that they weren't too far off with the shipping.

I put my AOGPB in a jar last night.  This will make life so much easier .


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I think it was a combination of the sale and the holidays. For the gallon it states allow for 10 business days which for them are M-F. So when calculating that they weren't too far off with the shipping.
> 
> I put my AOGPB in a jar last night. This will make life so much easier .


 
Ok, putting in a jar is so much better than cracking your wrists trying to get it out of the bottle. One day someone is going to sue ol aubrey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I think it was a combination of the sale and the holidays. For the gallon it states allow for 10 business days which for them are M-F. So when calculating that they weren't too far off with the shipping.
> 
> *I put my AOGPB in a jar last night.* This will make life so much easier .


 
I am going to too.  And Cut the Bottle Open.  Because of the Consistency.  

When I cut those Tubes of Redken Open but put it in a Jar, I was amazed at how much Product was around the Cap Area (Alot actually).



La Colocha said:


> Ok, putting in a jar is so much better than *cracking your wrists trying to get it out of the bottle.* *One day someone is going to sue ol aubrey.*


 
Ain't that the Truth!  I kept filling the bottle with a little water of the HSR and swishing it around, and I was able to get a good portion of it completely out.  But Jars would be so much more convenient for Ol' Aubrey.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Ok, putting in a jar is so much better than cracking your wrists trying to get it out of the bottle. One day someone is going to sue ol aubrey.


 
Giovanni too with their rectangular bottles .


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> Giovanni too with their rectangular bottles .


 oh i hate their bottles. well the deeper moisture comes out just fine but that dang nutra fix(ya know, the love of my life) is a beast trying to get out of the bottle.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Ain't that the Truth! I kept filling the bottle with a little water of the HSR and swishing it around, and I was able to get a good portion of it completely out. But Jars would be so much more convenient for Ol' Aubrey.*


 
Yes they would and he better pay me when he comes out with them, i sent him an email.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh i hate their bottles. well the deeper moisture comes out just fine *but that dang nutra fix(ya know, the love of my life) is a beast trying to get out of the bottle.*


 
My Nutra-Fix is in A Tube? 

My Deeper Moisture (Smooth As Silk) is in the Rectangluar Bottleerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yes they would and he better pay me when he comes out with them, i sent him an email.


 
That Blue Algae & Seaweed Protein Masque is in a Jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, Ya'll BF Came and Went.  It was Fun. Thrilling. Exciting. Exhilirating.  All of That.

We had a Good time.  Now it's time to Move On.  We can't 'stay' there. i.e. buying, buying, buying. 

Now I am 'content' and ready to settle down and use not only those items (however alot of them were for 'others') but all the Stuff in Stashville.

I have all the DC's, All the Reconstructors, All the Butters, All the Leave-Ins, I need.  Now it's time to Switch Gears and Start focusing on using up stuff and evaluating those items and see where I end up this Spring (Lord willing).

It was a Good Haul for All of Us.  Now it's time to Refocus and KIM.


----------



## mkd

Wow, some people are going really hard on Hairveda. I want my stuff too but I knew it was going to take a long time for my order to come.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Wow, some people are going really hard on Hairveda. I want my stuff too but I knew it was going to take a long time for my order to come.


 
Some of us have stressed, research your vendors before you buy, people just hop on wagons and raves and then are disapointed. People don't want to listen and that's fine but nevermind it ain't my money.


----------



## robot.

La Colocha said:


> I picked ylang ylang and honey almond for when i do my order. I wanted an 8oz of regular shea but i didn't see it on the site. So now when i go to order ill get what i wrote down and won't be all over, there are alot of scents to choose from.



8 oz = 1/2 pound. 

ETA: And if my working there was a secret, it ain't no more! (no, I don't really work there... but if she's reading this... hookmeup!)


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> 8 oz = 1/2 pound.
> 
> ETA: And my working there was a secret, it ain't no more! (no, I don't really work there... but she's reading this... hookmeup!)


 
See im not as quick as i used to beduh 8oz is 1/2 pound. Lhcf has made me a bit slow. Thanks


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Nutra-Fix is in A Tube?
> 
> My Deeper Moisture (Smooth As Silk) is in the Rectangluar Bottleerplexed


 yea i think they changed it or something. my last one was in a bottle but this one is in a tube. but it seems like you get less product in a tube. could just be me....


----------



## Shay72

mkd said:


> Wow, some people are going really hard on Hairveda. I want my stuff too but I knew it was going to take a long time for my order to come.


 


La Colocha said:


> Some of us have stressed, reseach your vendors before you buy, people just hop on wagons and raves and then are disapointed. People don't want to listen and that's fine but nevermind it ain't my money.


 

...... 
I.CAN'T.BREATHE.


----------



## La Colocha

I posted this in ot but im taking pictures of this blizzard and this is out front.







I will take another picture in the day of the same spot and then on thursday morning.

eta- i know this is not about hair but i had no one else to show since everyone i know is in it *looks*


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> See im not as quick as i used to beduh 8oz is 1/2 pound. Lhcf has made me a bit slow. Thanks


 i was on the site like "how much is a pound". then i saw the pic of the half pound and was like that looks like a regular jar of products so i want that one lol.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I posted this in ot but im taking pictures of this blizzard and this is out front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will take another picture in the day of the same spot and then on thursday morning.
> 
> eta- i know this is not about hair but i had no one else to show since everyone i know is in it *looks*


 
And these fools here lost their mind over the little bit we had over the weekend . Times like these I hate being a supervisor.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Blue Algae & Seaweed Protein Masque is in a Jar.


 i love that masque. its a very good protein that i just love. and i like that its to be used as a pre poo.


----------



## chebaby

shay you are in VA right? girl its ice storming now.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> shay you are in VA right? girl its ice storming now.


 
 Now ice ain't nobody's friend.  Ice storms scare me .


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> And these fools here lost their mind over the little bit we had over the weekend . Times like these I hate being a supervisor.


 
Girl, i could barley open the front door. They don't want no one on the streets, so if you get stuck you are stuck until the trucks come out on thursday. I know my supervisor said the same thing last year, it wasn't like this last time it was less and me and 2 other people were the only ones who made it in our department. I see alot of buisness cancellations so im hoping people don't have to go out in this.


----------



## mkd

I wouldn't know what to do in that much snow La.  If we get any snow dust, the city shuts down here.


----------



## chebaby

well i hope i dont have to stay at work tonight if the roads are too bad. as i said before im scared to drive this little car on the ice but i dont wanna stay here overnight


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Girl, i could barley open the front door. They don't want no one on the streets, so if you get stuck you are stuck until the trucks come out on thursday. I know my supervisor said the same thing last year, it wasn't like this last time it was less and me and 2 other people were the only ones who made it in our department. I see alot of buisness cancellations so im hoping people don't have to go out in this.


They start putting the inclement weather policy out in like August at my job.  It is a bit complicated.  I keep it in my planner so I can refer to it.  




mkd said:


> I wouldn't know what to do in that much snow La. If we get any snow dust, the city shuts down here.


----------



## chebaby

ok i have a question:
its ice storming outside which tells me its freezing lmao. so tonight i want to put my hair back in individual braids so i dont have to worry about it with the weather and all. should i co wash my hair tonight and then braid it up or just braid it up the way it is now? i shampood and conditioned it on saturday so it hasnt been that long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i love that masque. its a very good protein that i just love. *and i like that its to be used as a pre poo.


 
I've had this at least two or three times and have given it away each time.erplexed  

Next Time I pick it up, I will keep it. 

Thanks Che for Your Review.


----------



## chebaby

yea T you should really try it. i dont think you can go wrong with it since its a pre poo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Girl, i could barley open the front door*. They don't want no one on the streets, so if you get stuck you are stuck until the trucks come out on thursday. I know my supervisor said the same thing last year, it wasn't like this last time it was less and me and 2 other people were the only ones who made it in our department. I see alot of buisness cancellations so im hoping people don't have to go out in this.


 
OT:  We had it Yesterday.  I was SOOOO Scared driving into work.  Trucks were "Fish-tailing" all over the Road and Sipping Out of Control (trying to go too freakin' fast)erplexed.

It's Raining Now, and has been most of the day.  But it's suppose to be like 25 degrees overnight.  (So all that Rain, will freeze no doubt).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok i have a question:
> its ice storming outside which tells me its freezing lmao. so tonight *i want to put my hair back in individual braids so i dont have to worry about it with the weather and all.* should i co wash my hair tonight and then braid it up *or just braid it up the way it is now? i shampood and conditioned it on saturday so it hasnt been that long.*


 
Ok.  It is All About Your Hair. 

Let's see:  Put it back in individual braids so you don't have to worry about it with the weather and all.  Since You Just Co-Washed it Saturday.  Just Braid it up the way it is since it hasn't been that long.

How does that sound?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ok. It is All About Your Hair.
> 
> Let's see: Put it back in individual braids so you don't have to worry about it with the weather and all. Since You Just Co-Washed it Saturday. Just Braid it up the way it is since it hasn't been that long.
> 
> How does that sound?


 lmao that did sound sort of self absorbed . im sorry lol but yall know thats the first thing we think about is our hair.
that sounds good. thanx T.
now im hearing the temp is supposed to go back up so i guess its not gonna be as bad as they said at first. its still  raining or snowing though.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> well i hope i dont have to stay at work tonight if the roads are too bad. as i said before im scared to drive this little car on the ice but i dont wanna stay here overnight


 
I pray you make it home safely, drive slow.



chebaby said:


> ok i have a question:
> its ice storming outside which tells me its freezing lmao. so tonight i want to put my hair back in individual braids so i dont have to worry about it with the weather and all. should i co wash my hair tonight and then braid it up or just braid it up the way it is now? i shampood and conditioned it on saturday so it hasnt been that long.


 
I say braid it up the way it is now, wet hair can get you a cold this time of year with your pores open.


For my own head tonight im going to use tw mix and miapella, My tw mix is almost gone, probably by the end of the week then ill start on a new bottle. This is my staple leave in. I think its been about 2 months and hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha;9564182[B said:
			
		

> ]I pray you make it home safely, drive slow[/B].
> thanx. i will drive very slow lol.
> 
> 
> I say braid it up the way it is now, wet hair can get you a cold this time of year with your pores open.
> 
> 
> For my own head tonight im going to use tw mix and miapella, My tw mix is almost gone, probably by the end of the week then ill start on a new bottle. This is my staple leave in. I think its been about 2 months and hasn't failed me yet.


 im glad the TW is working great for you. i keep forgetting i have it lol.

i havent used afroveda in a  long while so i will use the shea amla butter to braid tonight.


----------



## Shay72

That's funny you mentioned the shea amla bc I came in here to say if I had to choose right now bw cocolatte and shea amla it would be cocolatte.  It seems I need to be careful with shea amla or I will get flakes and I'm too spoiled to be all careful with stuff .  Besides cocolatte smells  and shea amla smells erplexed.


----------



## robot.

I just finished off a bottle of condish!

& as a sidenote: I'm gonna try the oil before my moisturizer trick. I have terribly dry skin - so dry that I've started carrying around a moisturizer with me. So I hope this will help.


----------



## La Colocha

I have the urge to buy something but im not going to do it. I can't sleep so ill log off in a few and watch a movie. Im going to fight this temptation.


----------



## mkd

Shay72 said:


> That's funny you mentioned the shea amla bc I came in here to say if I had to choose right now bw cocolatte and shea amla it would be cocolatte. It seems I need to be careful with shea amla or I will get flakes and I'm too spoiled to be all careful with stuff . Besides cocolatte smells  and shea amla smells erplexed.


 Shay, I am glad you posted this.  I really like the curly custard and the totally twisted ginger almond butter.  I was thinking about trying the other butters as well but I make my own shea mixture and so I don't think it makes sense for me to buy the shea amla but I may have to check out the cocolatte.


----------



## robot.

I got my jars from FNWL today!


----------



## robot.

My hurr is growin' yall! 

Compare the hair in my sig with the picture I took this morning:






And it even hangs now! Although I usually end up fluffing it upwards with the rest of my fro.


----------



## Charz

ROBOTxcore said:


> I got my jars from FNWL today!


 

Soo, annapolis mall Saturday?

CHE YOU TOO!


----------



## Charz

ROBOTxcore said:


> My hurr is growin' yall!


 
Doesn't it feel great to see growth?!


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi ladies!

Nothing to report.  I still need to go through my stash.  But other than that nothing on this end.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I got my Lush stuff today!!! OMGosh OMGosh OMGosh OMGosh OMGosh 
*runs off to play with stuff*


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

LC!!!!! Are you ok over there or are you frozen solid yet?


----------



## Shay72

ROBOTxcore said:


> & as a sidenote: I'm gonna try the oil before my moisturizer trick. I have terribly dry skin - so dry that I've started carrying around a moisturizer with me. So I hope this will help.


 
I did it for the first time this morning.  I went with the Sweet Almond Oil.  All I had to do was read the back of the bottle .

Guess what LC? I've found another use for JBCO.  Well I heard castor oil was good for this so why not JBCO.  It helps with growing in eyebrows and eyelashes. SAA helps with eyelashes too. So here is my plan.  Each morning take a q-tip, dip it in JBCO, and use on my eyebrows.  I put a couple of drops of SAA in my mascara which I will use each day.  At night I will take a q-tip to my lashes with some JBCO.  I will let you know how that goes.  I can't let my nail place do my brows anymore .  I'm gonna cheat on them. I'm either going to another place I asked someone about or I'm getting threading.  I'm pissed every time I look at my brows bc they look crazy.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Shay72 said:


> I did it for the first time this morning.  I went with the Sweet Almond Oil.  All I had to do was read the back of the bottle .
> 
> Guess what LC? I've found another use for JBCO.  Well I heard castor oil was good for this so why not JBCO.  It helps with growing in eyebrows and eyelashes. SAA helps with eyelashes too. So here is my plan.  Each morning take a q-tip, dip it in JBCO, and use on my eyebrows.  I put a couple of drops of SAA in my mascara which I will use each day.  At night I will take a q-tip to my lashes with some JBCO.  I will let you know how that goes.  I can't let my nail place do my brows anymore .  I'm gonna cheat on them. I'm either going to another place I asked someone about or I'm getting threading.  I'm pissed every time I look at my brows bc they look crazy.



Get them threading after they grow back in, I will never go back to wax or tweezers.


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> I got my Lush stuff today!!! OMGosh OMGosh OMGosh OMGosh OMGosh
> *runs off to play with stuff*


 
Yay what samples you get? You have to request them.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Robot, I took a page out of your book and tasted one of my Lush facial cleansers  It actually tasted good  it didn't taste soapy at all, weird huh? :scratchch


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charzboss said:


> Yay what samples you get? You have to request them.



I had no clue  I'll do that my next order.


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> My hurr is growin' yall!
> 
> Compare the hair in my sig with the picture I took this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it even hangs now! Although I usually end up fluffing it upwards with the rest of my fro.


 
Your hair is pretty robo, i looked at some of your pictures, beautiful lady



MissVee said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Nothing to report. I still need to go through my stash. But other than that nothing on this end.


 
Its good to see you missvee.



lamaravilla said:


> LC!!!!! Are you ok over there or are you frozen solid yet?


 
Im here mama, remeber the pic i showed yall last night, here is of the same place i just took, That little piece of black is my mail box.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

La Colocha said:


> Im here mama, remeber the pic i showed yall last night, here is of the same place i just took, That little piece of black is my mail box.



I want to eat some


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> I want to eat some


 
Its fresh snow, if i had flavored syrup id be tempted make some snow cones. My grandma said they did it back in the day, but that was like 70 years ago. Now it maybe too much pollution to eat some.


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> Get them threading after they grow back in, I will never go back to was or tweezers.


 
I use razor blades and olive oil. Gangsta,Ive done it since i was 16 so i never cut myself. Shots out to lucinda in cali for helping a sista out.


----------



## robot.

lamaravilla said:


> Robot, I took a page out of your book and tasted one of my Lush facial cleansers  It actually tasted good  it didn't taste soapy at all, weird huh? :scratchch



Bwahaha! See, and you would've never known that it was good if you didn't at least try.


----------



## mkd

Last night, I DC on dry hair with AOGPB, then DC with banana brulee.  Then I sprayed just a very little bit of TW mist, and brushed afroveda totally twisted ginger almond butter through with my denman and sealed with AOHC and sat under the dryer with loose hair so I wouldn't go to bed with wet hair.  My hair feels sooooo good today, like silk.  I keep touching it.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've had this at least two or three times and have given it away each time.erplexed
> 
> Next Time I pick it up, I will keep it.
> 
> Thanks Che for Your Review.



Girl that masque is really good and it stopped my breakage just like that. Here is the link to my review in my fotki http://public.fotki.com/Rosalindb/products/products/bluegreenalgaehairr.html

OT: I heard the funniest thing today. I popped in to say hi to the security guard where I used to work, He told me that the post guy that used to temp there got home one day to find that his drug addict of a neighbour had tried to break in by smashing his window. How did he know it was her?

She had got herself stuck in the window and was still there when he got home – I was crying 

He called the police and they had to free her. The woman said that she had locked herself out and tried to break in and got the wrong flat and the police let her off. He went mad and nearly ended up getting arrested himself


----------



## La Colocha

rosalindb said:


> Girl that masque is really good and it stopped my breakage just like that. Here is the link to my review in my fotki http://public.fotki.com/Rosalindb/products/products/bluegreenalgaehairr.html
> 
> OT: I heard the funniest thing today. I popped in to say hi to the security guard where I used to work, He told me that the post guy that used to temp there got home one day to find that his drug addict of a neighbour had tried to break in by smashing his window. How did he know it her?
> 
> She had got herself stuck in the window and was still there when he got home – I was crying
> 
> He called the police and they had to free her. The woman said that she had locked herself out and tried to break in and got the wrong flat and the police let her off. He went mad and nearly ended up getting arrested himself


 
Lmao i would have left her tail stuck up in there for a few days to teach her a lesson, i would have fed her but she would have been hanging out that window.


----------



## La Colocha

Im going to dc with califa conditoner and jbco. Im really leaning on sticking with some sort of shea product as my main moisturizer, my mix and one company to rotate. I have to pick that company but i have plenty of time to get through these moisturizes and decide. In january i will buy some shea from butters and bars and peaceloveandsunshine to compare.


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Soo, annapolis mall Saturday?
> 
> CHE YOU TOO!


 what time are yall going? i have to do something early in the day but after that im free.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> *Robot, I took a page out of your book and tasted one of my **Lush facial cleansers**  It actually tasted good*  it didn't taste soapy at all, weird huh? :scratchch


 
_Ya'll Really Need to STOP That!_


----------



## chebaby

Shay(i think it was you) i like cocolatte much more than shea amla too. i think its much more moisturizing, even so i find myself using shea amla more than the other lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> Girl that masque is really good and it stopped my breakage just like that. Here is the link to my review in my fotki http://public.fotki.com/Rosalindb/products/products/bluegreenalgaehairr.html


 
_I've had it 2 or 3 times and each time gave it away (before I could use it)._

_I will pick it up at some point and try it._[/I]

Thanks Rosalindb.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> Shay(i think it was you) i like cocolatte much more than shea amla too. i think its much more moisturizing, even so i find myself using shea amla more than the other lol.


 
Yep it was me.  The consistency is quite different also.

Oh yeah I thought I was trying Afroveda's Prana Green Tea for the first time on Monday but I think it was my second time. IDK....  Anyways I like the thickness, the smell doesn't really bother me and it has slip.  Detangling was so easy.  Yet another one to add to an already long list of cowash condishes.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> Yep it was me. *The consistency is quite different also.*
> 
> Oh yeah I thought I was trying Afroveda's Prana Green Tea for the first time on Monday but I think it was my second time. IDK.... Anyways I like the thickness, the smell doesn't really bother me and it has slip. Detangling was so easy. Yet another one to add to an already long list of cowash condishes.


 yes it is. i think thats why i like it more. i like the oilyness of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Yep it was me. The consistency is quite different also.
> 
> Oh yeah I thought I was trying *Afroveda's Prana Green Tea *for the first time on Monday but I think it was my second time. IDK.... *Anyways I like the thickness, the smell doesn't really bother me and it has slip. Detangling was so easy. Yet another one to add to an already long list of cowash condishes*.


 
Thanks for the review.  I was curious about trying this one and did not it get BF?erplexed

However, I will make a Mental Note of This.


----------



## mkd

Che and Shay, how do you like the cocolatte compared to the totally twisted butter?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Listen to this Ya'll This is Rich:  You know my Old Beautician?  

Anyway, I get a Christmas Card from her today with 'some invitation to be her guest at some kind of luncheon' Uhhh???????? 

Are You Freakin' Serious?

Has she ever really apologized for the Major physical, mental, emotional Damage She Caused Me?  

Has she ever Once taken any responsibility or even offered me a DC or anything? In Fact, she was Rude & Nasty about the whole situation.  I cannot believe her.

I've been away from there a Year this Month Dec 31st! YAY!  And started my Journey April of 2009.  Between December and April I was too _Traumatized_ by losing my hair to even think about hair and didn't know what to do to 'fix it' 

Oh Well, I just needed to Vent. I cannot believe this Lady is still sending me these crazy 'love notes' when she never once admitted her mistake.


----------



## mkd

That is crazy to me T.  I really like my stylist but I just can't see spending so much time in there when I know I take better care of my own hair.  But I am growing out this color that I have worn for like the past 6 or 7 years.  At one point, I went to this lady who did such a terrible job dying my hair that it was coming out in the sink.  I called her really upset and was like you need to fix this.  She told me maybe she could fit me in later that week.  Needless to say, I found a new stylist immediately.


----------



## chebaby

T that is crazy. maybe she doesnt know how to admit she was wrong. i still wouldnt go though lol.


----------



## chebaby

mkd i like the cocolatte better than the totally twisted butter. for one the smell is much better and its more moisturizing. most of the time i dont like my products to have hold, which is why TT, hemp seed butter and the whipped gelly are just ok to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> That is crazy to me T. I really like my stylist but I just can't see spending so much time in there when I know I take better care of my own hair. But I am growing out this color that I have worn for like the past 6 or 7 years. At one point, I went to this lady who did such a terrible job dying my hair that it was coming out in the sink. I called her really upset and was like you need to fix this. She told me maybe she could fit me in later that week. Needless to say, I found a new stylist immediately.


 
I was going to her Weekly for about 5 Years.  Every Thursday at 5:30.  Weekly.  She was making _BANK!_  She should have known my hair like she knew her own.  Or Better than her own.  It wasn't like she had that many Weekly Clients on any given day. 

It was Holiday "GREED" and she tripled booked and left me sitting with Relaxer in My Hair as she was working on other Folx and By Mid January, 90% of My Hair was Gone It started falling out immediately.



chebaby said:


> T that is crazy. maybe she doesnt know how to admit she was wrong. i still wouldnt go though lol.


 
She doesn't.  And that's what's so Sad & Unprofessional about the whole thing.  If she woulda' apologized, given me a short cut, Free Weekly DC'ers, I would probably still be there (after all, it's only hair...right?)

But she got Nasty and Indignant and Rude and Belligerant about the whole situation.  Well that $1,800 -$2,000 a Year left her Hands Immediately.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was going to her Weekly for about 5 Years. Every Thursday at 5:30. Weekly. She was making _BANK!_ She should have known my hair like she knew her own. Or Better than her own. It wasn't like she had that many Weekly Clients on any given day.
> 
> It was Holiday "GREED" and she tripled booked and left me sitting with Relaxer in My Hair as she was working on other Folx and By Mid January, 90% of My Hair was Gone It started falling out immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't. And that's what's so Sad & Unprofessional about the whole thing. If she woulda' apologized, given me a short cut, Free Weekly DC'ers, I would probably still be there (after all, it's only hair...right?)
> 
> *But she got Nasty and Indignant and Rude and Belligerant* about the whole situation. Well that $1,800 -$2,000 a Year left her Hands Immediately.


 see thats a shame.
you would think she would have felt bad and tried to do something to help you. people just dont care now a days.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Listen to this Ya'll This is Rich: You know my Old Beautician?
> 
> Anyway, I get a Christmas Card from her today with 'some invitation to be her guest at some kind of luncheon' Uhhh????????
> 
> Are You Freakin' Serious?
> 
> Has she ever really apologized for the Major physical, mental, emotional Damage She Caused Me?
> 
> Has she ever Once taken any responsibility or even offered me a DC or anything? In Fact, she was Rude & Nasty about the whole situation. I cannot believe her.
> 
> I've been away from there a Year this Month Dec 31st! YAY! And started my Journey April of 2009. Between December and April I was too _Traumatized_ by losing my hair to even think about hair and didn't know what to do to 'fix it'
> 
> Oh Well, I just needed to Vent. I cannot believe this Lady is still sending me these crazy 'love notes' when she never once admitted her mistake.


 
Im sorry t, maybe you should write her back and tell her not to contact you anymore. You cut her off and you don't need her invitations. Some people have alot of nerve, she should have offered you free services forever wether you would have accepted or not. If i would have done that to somebody, i would have done everything in my power to make it right, free service, buying the products you need ect.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> see thats a shame.
> you would think she would have felt bad and tried to do something to help you. *people just dont care now a days.*


 
But Now She _Cares_ like a Big Dog!


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> see thats a shame.
> you would think she would have felt bad and tried to do something to help you. people just dont care now a days.


 
Really, i just don't understand. But i see why now so many women become diy's, i will never let anyone touch my hair but me again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Im sorry t, maybe you should write her back and tell her not to contact you anymore. You cut her off and you don't need her invitations. Some people have alot of nerve, *she should have offered you free services *forever wether you would have accepted or not. If i would have done that to somebody,* i would have done everything in my power to make it right, free service, buying the products you need ect.*


 
Girl, she didn't offer me nothing but alot of Lip!    And Attitude.

All I wanted her to do was:  _Apologize and say, girl, well, you know I was swamped and keep coming on in and Imma hook you up.  Nothing More_

I woulda' been mad/upset, but I woulda' known she was going to take responsibility to attempt to fix it.erplexed

But she couldn't see it in her heart to do that.  

She told me to go have my Thyroid Check


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Really, i just don't understand. *But i see why now so many women become diy's, i will never let anyone touch my hair but me again.*


 
IA La:  I'm SO Done With That.  That was the Last Stylist Imma let "Totally" Disrespect Me. 

And I've been Weekly for _Decades_ in somebody's Chair.

It's time for me to take Responsibility over my Own Hair Health.erplexed  Admittedly, it "Looks" a Hotmess 3/4ths of the time, but at least it gets TLC and IK everything that's going on with it 24/7 (instead of leaving that to someone else).


----------



## chebaby

i agree. i will never go to a salon again. i dont want any heat on my hair, no one can trim my hair, and i refuse to go to so called "natural" salons and have them charge me an arm and a leg for some twists with my own hair lmao. nosiree.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, she didn't offer me nothing but alot of Lip!   And Attitude.
> 
> All I wanted her to do was: _Apologize and say, girl, well, you know I was swamped and keep coming on in and Imma hook you up. Nothing More_
> 
> I woulda' been mad/upset, but I woulda' known she was going to take responsibility to attempt to fix it.erplexed
> 
> But she couldn't see it in her heart to do that.
> 
> She told me to go have my Thyroid Check


 so she basically said it wasnt a result of anything she did?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *so she basically said it wasnt a result of anything she did?*


 
Exactly.erplexed  She Knows she left that relaxer on too long.  And her face all but admitted it (as well as the other Stylist that worked across from her) 

She (the other Girl) kept looking at me (& Her) 'side-eyed' like:   

She had booked too many people at the same time and was trying to work on everybody at the same time. 

Tryna' make that last Little Christmas $ (I hope it was worth it to her).  

Because Christmas is only 1 Day A Year. (And she prolly never seen them 'clients again')  

That Money was a Sure thang errr week.  And That's why She rears her ugly head every once and a while.  Thinking about losing that Bank.  And she also 'wrote' in the Card that she was moving to another Salon in January.  (Like I care).


----------



## chebaby

^^^^thats crazy. i dont know what i would have done in your shoes(besides leave her alone). if you are quiet  like me sometimes its hard to put people in their place. i think i would have called that number all the salons have where you complain or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ^^^^thats crazy. i dont know what i would have done in your shoes(besides leave her alone). if you are quiet like me sometimes its hard to put people in their place. i think i would have called that number all the salons have where you complain or something.


 
And....She keeps sending me these crazy _"Friendship"_ Cards.  

This one (today) had no return address.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

For Some Reason, I keep thinking today is Thursday!  OMG!

It's probably because the last 2 weeks I've done my Hair on Thursday and it looks/feels like it needs to be done.  

I am still trying to 'decide' if I want to keep Fridays as my Hair Day or possibly change to Saturday mornings.  

Still 'toying' around with this idea.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> For Some Reason, I keep thinking today is Thursday! OMG!
> 
> It's probably because the last 2 weeks I've done my Hair on Thursday and it looks/feels like it needs to be done.
> 
> I am still trying to 'decide' if I want to keep Fridays as my Hair Day or possibly change to Saturday mornings.
> 
> Still 'toying' around with this idea.


 
Pick what day is best for you. Im going to start doing everything on friday so my weekends will be free.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Pick what day is best for you. Im going to start doing everything on friday so my weekends will be free.*


 
I may 'opt' for Saturday mornings.  I am just so stinkin' tired on Friday nights I am ready to Collapse.erplexed  

Maybe I'll do a better job, if I do it on Saturday.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I may 'opt' for Saturday mornings. I am just so stinkin' tired on Friday nights I am ready to Collapse.erplexed
> 
> Maybe I'll do a better job, if I do it on Saturday.


 
Do you know what your going to use yet on wash day?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah.  I think Imma go ahead and Clarify.  

Then I will co-wash with the Nutrine Garlic Once and Millcreek Keratin One Wash.  I will probably finish both up by End Of Year.  I have replacements for both.  But will start on something else (that's already open).  

I have several of the Nutrine's so I will use this throughout the Winter with something else.  Like Fab said, the 'smell' is a little unusual.

I will DC with the Last of My Alter Ego Garlic (YAY) mixed with a vial of Ceramide.  And Steam for about an Hour (Taz007 idea to mix).

AE Garlic is a Definite Staple (Repurchase).  Will also try to use up either my Bain D' Terre Reconstructor or the Giovanni Nutra-Fix Reconstructor (both are low).  

Either way, A Couple of Products are going down this Week Fo' Sho'!


----------



## mkd

If you had to pick ONE DC that you like best, what would it be, well you can pick one protein and one moisuture.  I think I am over AO except for GPB.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> *If you had to pick ONE DC that you like best*, what would it be, well you can pick one protein and *one moisuture*. I think I am over AO except for GPB.


 
Ive used alot of dc's and i have not had nothing that really got me. If i had to choose 1 id pick my butter dc.(moisture) i don't use protein.


----------



## Shay72

mkd said:


> Che and Shay, how do you like the cocolatte compared to the totally twisted butter?


 
I haven't used the totally twisted in a minute.  I will have to get back to you on that one.


----------



## mkd

I kind of want some hair zings since they are only like $8 but I can't figure out if I like the way they lookerplexed


----------



## Shay72

mkd said:


> If you had to pick ONE DC that you like best, what would it be, well you can pick one protein and one moisuture. I think I am over AO except for GPB.


 
Moisture--Hairveda's Sitrinillah
Protein--Claudie's Protein Deep Conditioner


----------



## robot.

my avocado butter looks so much prettier in its new home! (container)

ETA: what is with these companies shipping in these big *** boxes!  my stuff will fit into a tiny one, so use it!


----------



## Shay72

ROBOTxcore said:


> ETA: what is with these companies shipping in these big *** boxes!  my stuff will fit into a tiny one, so use it!


 
Don't get me started on this one


----------



## robot.

Charzboss said:


> Soo, annapolis mall Saturday?
> 
> CHE YOU TOO!



you driving? i can get my lush samples, finally!


----------



## chebaby

moisture: oyin honey hemp conditioner
protein: giovanni nutrafix


----------



## Charz

ROBOTxcore said:


> you driving? i can get my lush samples, finally!




David will be driving lol!

What time yall wanna go?


----------



## robot.

I'm free any time. Just studying for finals. So you guys can come rescue me.


----------



## Brownie518

@ La, I can't believe how much snow ya'll got!! We had a snow and ice storm overnight last night. It was rough getting home from work this morning.

Have any of you actually gotten your Hairveda yet? I got my shipping notice from Jasmine's, but not Hairveda.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> @ La, I can't believe how much snow ya'll got!! We had a snow and ice storm overnight last night. It was rough getting home from work this morning.
> 
> Have any of you actually gotten your Hairveda yet? I got my shipping notice from Jasmine's, but not Hairveda.



Yeah we got alot


----------



## chebaby

........


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ........


 

 What?..............................


----------



## La Colocha

I found another good use for my butter mix, i use it on lips,body, hair and now tonight i shaved with it. I have nice smooth legs. I used a throw away razor because it was oily after but it worked really well. Im really happy that i can get a bunch of different uses out of one product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Have any of you actually gotten your Hairveda yet? I got my shipping notice from Jasmine's, but not Hairveda.


 
Yo B!  I got my Shipping Notices from Both Hairveda & Afroveda the other day.  Still haven't received the products tho'erplexed

Maybe today.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> What?..............................


 ooooohhhhhh nothing lol. just tempted to purchase some stuff. darcys is calling me lol.


----------



## robot.

i want to order more from butters-n-bars, but idk what i want. i've been editing my cart repeatedly. i'm stuck between what i want and what i know i don't need.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> ooooohhhhhh nothing lol. just tempted to purchase some stuff. darcys is calling me lol.


  What are you thinking about getting?


----------



## Charz

Hmmm if KBB has a bangin Xmas sale, I am gonna try all her products.

And if Shescentit has her new products out I will purchase from her as well.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> Listen to this Ya'll This is Rich:  You know my Old Beautician?
> 
> Anyway, I get a Christmas Card from her today with 'some invitation to be her guest at some kind of luncheon' Uhhh????????
> 
> Are You Freakin' Serious?
> 
> Has she ever really apologized for the Major physical, mental, emotional Damage She Caused Me?
> 
> Has she ever Once taken any responsibility or even offered me a DC or anything? In Fact, she was Rude & Nasty about the whole situation.  I cannot believe her.
> 
> I've been away from there a Year this Month Dec 31st! YAY!  And started my Journey April of 2009.  Between December and April I was too _Traumatized_ by losing my hair to even think about hair and didn't know what to do to 'fix it'
> 
> Oh Well, I just needed to Vent. I cannot believe this Lady is still sending me these crazy 'love notes' when she never once admitted her mistake.



Bless your heart!  I would of caught a case, cause a beat down would of ensued.  You lost your hair and the *****lump has the nerve to send you love notes? I am mad for you.  

I only go to the salon for touchup and if I am home a $15 wash and set.  No blow out... just DC and rollerset (I hate rollersetting my own hair).   

The last time I went to a Dominician salon for a rollerset I was 4 weeks post, "mami you need perm!".  me "no I don't, wash n set"  She shampooed and DC hair was fine, she ain't had **** to say the rest of the time.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ooooohhhhhh nothing lol. just tempted to purchase some stuff. darcys is calling me lol.


 
I know the feeling, it is use 1 buy 1. Im just trying to get out of buying things i don't need. But if i really want something im not going to be ashamed to get it i am a pj. But im going to fight it the best i can.



Charzboss said:


> *Hmmm if KBB has a bangin Xmas sale*, I am gonna try all her products.
> 
> And if Shescentit has her new products out I will purchase from her as well.


 
I hope she does because her sales have fallen off bad since 08. I know alot of ladies use her products and need more but trying to hold out for a good sale. The best ive seen is 25% off the whole store.


----------



## robot.

okay, i put up my avocado butter review in my blog. i'm wondering what i should do next. i haven't really used anything new. i do have old stuff i need to review, but i'm not willing to try it out again. there's my cantu shea butter leave-in, but i used that 2-3 times and didn't like it. i've been meaning to play around with it to give it a fair chance, but i find it hard to care enough to try it.

i'll probably do caramocal joy products today and tomorrow, just to get them out of the way.


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> okay, i put up my avocado butter review in my blog. i'm wondering what i should do next. i haven't really used anything new. i do have old stuff i need to review, but i'm not willing to try it out again. there's my cantu shea butter leave-in, but i used that 2-3 times and didn't like it. i've been meaning to play around with it to give it a fair chance, but i find it hard to care enough to try it.
> 
> i'll probably do caramocal joy products today and tomorrow, just to get them out of the way.


 
Im going to have to read your blog, i need to update mine and add some pictures so it won't look so plain. I used the cantu while i was transitioning and it worked really well but when i went natural it made my hair dry and cruchy, it has protein in it. That may be why.


----------



## robot.

when i used it, it took my hair forever to dry and it didn't feel a thing like moisturized. i'm glad it was cheap. i put it in my friends' hair care package, lol.


and i'm following your blog.


----------



## Shay72

I picked up my Jasmines and Darcy's today.  Happy to see although though they were packed to the brim and a little heavy that they used small boxes.I used up my Kozmaza Shea Butter Hair Lotion last night.  A repurchase at some point.


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> when i used it, it took my hair forever to dry and it didn't feel a thing like moisturized. i'm glad it was cheap. i put it in my friends' hair care package, lol.
> 
> 
> *and i'm following your blog*.


 
Thanks robo it ain't much but im getting it together. I needed some type of hobby and lawd knows i buy enough products to review.


----------



## fattyfatfat

has anyone received a shipping confirmation from hairveda from the black friday sale?


----------



## Charz

^I have not yet, I got two silver gift bags though as well, so that might be the issue.


----------



## fattyfatfat

what was in your gift bag?!




Charzboss said:


> ^I have not yet, I got two silver gift bags though as well, so that might be the issue.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> What are you thinking about getting?


 the detangling milk and the peach kernal milk. they sound .


----------



## chebaby

glycerine is retarded in the winter. i mean we know this already but i didnt realize how much glycerine was in juices and berries. i sprayed it on my hair the night before last before i braided with shea amla and my hair was so sticky while braiding. then today i took the braids out for a braid out(i couldnt resist) and my hair felt amazing. i was in the bathroom though so my hair had a lot of moisture. man i walk outside for one minute and you  talk about crunchy lol. i was like wth, i sprayed that j&b 2 days ago.
i guess thats why i started mixing it with water in the first place.


----------



## BeetleBug

washnset said:


> has anyone received a shipping confirmation from hairveda from the black friday sale?



Not yet, but I did order a mini bag so that might be the reason for my delay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ladies:  I received My Hairveda Today !!! !!!!

However:  Still No Afroveda?erplexed  Just a Shipping Confirmation.


----------



## chebaby

what did you get T? did you get one of the goody bags?


----------



## fattyfatfat

yeah...tell us!



chebaby said:


> what did you get T? did you get one of the goody bags?


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> ^I have not yet, I got two silver gift bags though as well, so that might be the issue.


 
I thought the gift bags were already ready.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> what did you get T? did you get one of the goody bags?


 
No.  Actually, I Got:

2 Cocosta Oil(s) For one of Our Challengers in this Thread
1 Sitrinillah
2 Almond Glaze
1 Moist 24/7


----------



## chebaby

my smile is huge right now. one of the guys at work just said "awwww your bush is getting big".


----------



## BeetleBug

I so tempted to  order some of that Hair Therapy Butter from Verbena Custom Blends. I'll probably use it as a twisting/braiding cream. The scents looks so yummy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> my smile is huge right now. one of the guys at work just said "awwww your bush is getting big".


 
Dem' Boyz Like You at that J-O-B


----------



## La Colocha

BeetleBug said:


> I so tempted to order some of that Hair Therapy Butter from Verbena Custom Blends. I'll probably use it as a twisting/braiding cream. The scents looks so yummy.


 
Ive used it before. Its not worth the money, it seperates and it looks like sour milk, its also gritty. As far as moisture, the darcy's cream is better. The hair therapy butter is a rinse out, you may get white bits leaving it in. If it was way cheaper like $5-$8 that would be better. But for $20 for 4oz you better put your foot in it. Hth


----------



## chebaby

T let me know how you like the almond glaze. i have an old jar i may have to revisit for a pomade.
have you tried the cocasta oil before? i love it. it reminds me of jbco, it just smells much much better lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Dem' Boyz Like You at that J-O-B


lol dont tell me that


----------



## BeetleBug

La Colocha said:


> Ive used it before. Its not worth the money, it seperates and it looks like sour milk, its also gritty. As far as moisture, the darcy's cream is better. The hair therapy butter is a rinse out, you may get white bits leaving it in. If it was way cheaper like $5-$8 that would be better. But for $20 for 4oz you better put your foot in it. Hth



Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Ive used it before. Its not worth the money, it seperates and it looks like sour milk, its also gritty. As far as moisture, the darcy's cream is better. The hair therapy butter is a rinse out, you may get white bits leaving it in. If it was way cheaper like $5-$8 that would be better. But for $20 for 4oz you better put your foot in it. Hth


 You better tell that La.  $20 for 4 oz and its just allright


----------



## mkd

T, do you ever use SSI fortifying mask on dry hair?


----------



## BeetleBug

My search for the perfect hair butter/cream continues. I might try Karen's hair cream again. I ordered the sample pack last year and the cream seemed to worked well on my hair. It was the smell that turned me off. I requested the hair cream in Coco Lime and it smelled like Fruit Loops so I ended up throwing  it away. I did like the Pomegranate Guava scent so I might order the cream in that scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T let me know how you like the almond glaze. i have an old jar i may have to revisit for a pomade.
> have you tried the cocasta oil before? i love it. it reminds me of jbco, it just smells much much better lol.


 
I Love the Almond Glaze.  Brownie sent it to me a while back.  At First, I was sorta Unsure.erplexed  

But After I used it a while, it grew on me tremendously (enough for me buy 2 jars).  

Thanks Again B!

Never tried the Cocosta Oil Before? _*may be keeping one j/k*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lol dont tell me that*


 
Sorry Che! 

You Got 'Em Messed Up Ova' There!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sorry Che!
> 
> You Got 'Em Messed Up Ova' There!


 lmao. everyone here knows im crazy over hair so the guys tease me about it. one of them truly believes i have a jerri curl. he just cannot understand why my hair looks different than another natural here.
im like dude, do you think everyone has the same hair texture. but he really thinks im lying


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao. everyone here knows im crazy over hair so the guys tease me about it. one of them truly believes i have a jerri curl. he just cannot understand why my hair looks different than another natural here.
> im like dude, do you think everyone has the same hair texture. but he really thinks im lying


 
They Likin' You.


----------



## Charz

Yall need to come visit me Che and Robot in DC sometime!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Yall need to come visit me Che and Robot in DC sometime!


 
IK.  We Do!  

That would be SOOOOOOO Much Fun!


----------



## chebaby

yea that would be great. so i can finally say i met my friends lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea that would be great. so i can finally say i met my friends lmao.


 
Girl, It would be One Big Spending Blur.  We Would TOTALLY Wipe Out the Qhemet, Oyin, Lush and Whateva' Else Ya'll Got Up There COMPLETELY O-U-T.  

We Would Shut it Down.

Then Hop on the Train (AmTrak) to NYC and do the Same thing to Ricky's


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, It would be One Big Spending Blur. We Would TOTALLY Wipe Out the Qhemet, Oyin, Lush and Whateva' Else Ya'll Got Up There COMPLETELY O-U-T.
> 
> We Would Shut it Down.
> 
> Then Hop on the Train (AmTrak) to NYC and do the Same thing to Ricky's


 
Ok, you know how we do and if shay comes too, Man forget about it, ill rent a uhaul.


----------



## fattyfatfat

and then visit me!!!




IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, It would be One Big Spending Blur. We Would TOTALLY Wipe Out the Qhemet, Oyin, Lush and Whateva' Else Ya'll Got Up There COMPLETELY O-U-T.
> 
> We Would Shut it Down.
> 
> *Then Hop on the Train (AmTrak) to NYC* and do the Same thing to Ricky's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> and then visit me!!!


 
Yeah!  You & Brownie!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, It would be One Big Spending Blur. We Would TOTALLY Wipe Out the Qhemet, Oyin, Lush and Whateva' Else Ya'll Got Up There COMPLETELY O-U-T.
> 
> We Would Shut it Down.
> 
> Then Hop on the Train (AmTrak) to NYC and do the Same thing to Ricky's


  you aint neva lied


----------



## chebaby

im sitting here with my heater on and its making my hair so soft. im gonn have to watch out with that oyin j&b.

now i see what everyone means when they say glycerine can make your hair sticky.


----------



## Charz

Charzboss said:


> Yall need to come visit me Che and Robot in DC sometime!




Oh and Shay too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im sitting here with my heater on and its making my hair so soft. *im gonn have to watch out with that oyin j&b.*
> 
> now i see what everyone means when they say glycerine can make your hair sticky.


 
As Long as You Don't Start Drinking It......Uh.....I'm Good.


----------



## La Colocha

Does anyone know when darcy's is supposed to open back up? I got this little sample bottle of winter spice oil and i want to know if she plans on selling the bigger bottles. I don't like alot of different oils for my body but this smells so good. Im scared to use it if i can't get anymore.


----------



## robot.

Y'all just won't let it go! 

And hey, the J&B was actually pretty good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> Y'all just won't let it go!
> 
> And hey, *the J&B was actually pretty good.*


 

I remember You Saying that.  That's why I mentioned it.

You made our day with that one Robot!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> As Long as You Don't Start Drinking It......Uh.....I'm Good.


 i'll leave that to robot


----------



## BeetleBug

La Colocha said:


> Does anyone know when darcy's is supposed to open back up? I got this little sample bottle of winter spice oil and i want to know if she plans on selling the bigger bottles. I don't like alot of different oils for my body but this smells so good. Im scared to use it if i can't get anymore.



Her main store is back open b/c I ordered another Twisting cream in the watermelon scent. I don't know when her etsy page will be back open. Just shoot her an email


----------



## BeetleBug

ROBOTxcore said:


> Y'all just won't let it go!
> 
> And hey, the J&B was actually pretty good.



It is good. I tasted it too. Since I'm not using it for my hair, it serves a different purpose.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> I remember You Saying that.  That's why I mentioned it.
> 
> You made our day with that one Robot!





BeetleBug said:


> It is good. I tasted it too. Since I'm not using it for my hair, it serves a different purpose.



told ya'll!

ya know, maybe get a little vodka, some club soda... you know, work it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> told ya'll!
> 
> ya know, maybe get a little vodka, some club soda... you know, work it out.


 
Ya'll A Mess! :alcoholic    :fat:  

Step Away from the Products!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll A Mess! :alcoholic   :fat:
> 
> Step Away from the Products!


 ya know lmao. Robot, do not get the scented shea butter. i dont want you eating it because it smells like candy or cake 

but really, the j&b tastes good?


----------



## robot.

nah, i already know shea butter don't taste like nothing. and i wouldn't just try a fragrance oil.


----------



## La Colocha

BeetleBug said:


> Her main store is back open b/c I ordered another Twisting cream in the watermelon scent. I don't know when her etsy page will be back open. Just shoot her an email


 
Yeah her etsy store is still closed and she doesn't have the new oils listed on the site. I hope these aren't just promo oils, ill be devastatedbut that oil smells so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I hope these aren't just promo oils, ill be devastated*but that oil smells so good.


 
Girl..............Settle that PJ Down! 

Tame that Beast!

_You won't really be devastated will you????_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl..............Settle that PJ Down!
> 
> Tame that Beast!
> 
> _You won't really be devastated will you????_


 
Yes i would, this body oil is hot. I can't even explain the smell it just smells good. Its like only having 1oz of jbco and not being able to get anymore tragedy. I love to smell good and this is the joint right here but i only have a 1oz sample.


----------



## mkd

I just used up a pound of avocado butter mixing.  I opened my new pound to finish my mix.


----------



## BeetleBug

I just checked my email and I got a shipping notice from Hairveda. I also got a partial refund for the shipping costs. Yay!


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I just used up a pound of avocado butter mixing. I opened my new pound to finish my mix.


 
What are you mixing up? I thought about whipping up something myself.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> What are you mixing up? I thought about whipping up something myself.


La, I whip shea and avocado butter with coconut oil, olive oil, pumpkin seed oil and glycerin.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> La, I whip shea and avocado butter with coconut oil, olive oil, pumpkin seed oil and glycerin.


 
That sounds good, we are becoming mixtresses, i thought about doing avocado butter, coconut oil and darcy's peach oil for a body butter. Just a small batch.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> That sound good, we are becoming mixtresses, i thought about doing avocado butter, coconut oil and darcy's peach oil for a body butter. Just a small batch.


 That sounds yummy


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> That sounds yummy


 
Thanks, i've notice now when i mix things it stretches products out and makes them last longer.


----------



## robot.

Where are these oils on the Darcy's website? Or are these samples you got??


----------



## chebaby

yall keep talking about darcy's imma have to put in an order.
i did use some stuff up last week so i could buy it but my whole thing is im using up conditioners and purchasing moisturizers. thats crazy lmao.


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> Where are these oils on the Darcy's website? Or are these samples you got??


 
The peach kernal oil is on the website but the winter spice (the one im having a fit over) Is a sample.


----------



## La Colocha

I made my body butter (thanks mk) and it turned out ok, my coconut oil was solid so that helped, it looks like sour cream and it smells sweet. I love the now brand coconut oil. I used up the little bit of avocado butter that was left in the container and reused the container, i have another unopened one.

Tonight i moisturized with tw mix and jcns. Tommorrow is wash day and im going to prepoo with whipped coffee butter+hibiscus mix, wash with elucence moisture poo, condition with califa conditoner+jbco mix and dc with aowc+jbco mix (lmao that's alot of jbco). Im going to moisturize with tw mix(that should be gone tommorrow) and braid with darcy's twist cream.


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> Oh and Shay too


See ya'll be trying to leave me out but I know it's because I never like to go anywhere .



La Colocha said:


> Does anyone know when darcy's is supposed to open back up? I got this little sample bottle of winter spice oil and i want to know if she plans on selling the bigger bottles. I don't like alot of different oils for my body but this smells so good. Im scared to use it if i can't get anymore.


I haven't touched that oil yet.  Now I gotta go smell it and take a look.

I'm at home today hacking up a storm and drifting in & out of sleep.  Today is supposed to be a hair day but we shall see.  I finished Nunulove Handmades Juju Hair Mist last night.  I have been so back n forth on this one but I've finally decided it will not be a repurchase.


----------



## Charz

Shay what u be doin saturday?


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> Shay what u be doin saturday?


The way I'm feeling now--nada. Thanks for thinking of me though.


----------



## panamoni

Hi all,

This morning, I finished the last of my Qhemet's Amla Heavy Olive Cream sample.  I'm repurchasing full sizes of that and the Burdock Root Butter Cream.  And a sample of the Honey one.


----------



## mkd

Hi Panamoni!  Are you going to buy the Qhemet online or in the store that sells it here?


----------



## mkd

T, when I sent you a PM yesterday, I forgot to thank you for the AOHC!  You know I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## panamoni

mkd said:


> Hi Panamoni! Are you going to buy the Qhemet online or in the store that sells it here?


 
Hey MKD!  Actually, I've been meaning to ask you about that store -- you've mentioned it before.  Where do they sell it?  I already ordered it online on Black Friday and am just waiting for the delivery.  But, if there's a store, that would be great.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> See ya'll be trying to leave me out but I know it's because I never like to go anywhere .
> 
> 
> *I haven't touched that oil yet. Now I gotta go smell it and take a look*.
> 
> I'm at home today hacking up a storm and drifting in & out of sleep. Today is supposed to be a hair day but we shall see. I finished Nunulove Handmades Juju Hair Mist last night. I have been so back n forth on this one but I've finally decided it will not be a repurchase.


 
I hope you feel better shay, and break out that oil, it just smells so good to me.



panamoni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This morning, I finished the last of my Qhemet's Amla Heavy Olive Cream sample. I'm repurchasing full sizes of that and the Burdock Root Butter Cream. And a sample of the Honey one.


 
Good job on using up your sample. I know those samples can last forever.


----------



## redecouvert

Hello ladies,
I hope everyone is doing well and staying strong with temptations to order.
I am enjoying receiving my packages in the mail from black friday haul 
Has anyone tried darcy's botanicals avocado and wild plum?


----------



## La Colocha

redecouverte said:


> Hello ladies,
> I hope everyone is doing well and staying strong with temptations to order.
> I am enjoying receiving my packages in the mail from black friday haul
> Has anyone tried darcy's botanicals *avocado and wild plum*?


 
Hi red its good to see you. Ive tried the avocado and wild plum twisting cream and i like it, it keeps the hair moist and it has a faint lemon smell. Im going to braid with it tonight. I also emailed darcy to see about getting the winter spice oil in an 8oz size, ill let you know what she says. I want to know too have you tried sunshine from peaceloveandsunshine, im thinking of getting some in january.


----------



## Charz

Do you guys watch intervention? You know the show about the addicts and getting them help?

http://www.youtube.com/user/frshNTVN#p/u/129/S113qt4jVEU

This is crazy!


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I hope you feel better shay, and break out that oil, it just smells so good to me.


 
I'm still not feeling fantastic so I decided to skip the office holiday party.  Too many kiddies, a 3 month old, and a 8 months pregnant supervisor.  I don't want them to get sick.  There is a bigger party I can go to next week.  I am prepooing right now (this may last all night) with that oil and it does smell good.  I see it has fractionated coconut oil (IDK what that is) in it so that's okay for your hair?


----------



## chebaby

my hair looks a HAM today lmao. but thats because i was running late for work and just threw it back into a pony tail and its all screwed up. 
today i went out and purchased ORS mayo and TW krinkles and curls. tonight im going to pre poo withe the ORS.
im pissed my curlmart order still hasnt come yet even though it shipped like monday or tuesday. wth man lol. my buttersnbars been shipped and aint come either.

so that means i will have to clarify with kenra tomorrow. urgggg i hate kenra but i wont be able to wait for the curls shampoo even if it comes tomorrow because im gonna do my hair tonight.


----------



## Shay72

I just got my shipping notice from Hairveda.  BJ said it was 1 of 2 and they couldn't combine my shipping bc my first order was so large .  I'm not surprised .


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> . *I see it has fractionated coconut oil (IDK what that is) in it so that's okay for your hair*?


 
No ill use it on my body or in body butter mixes.



chebaby said:


> *im pissed my curlmart order still hasnt come yet even though it shipped like monday or tuesday. wth man lol. my buttersnbars been shipped and aint come either.*


 
The mail is backed up because of the storms across the county, the mailman told me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> T, when I sent you a PM yesterday, I forgot to thank you for the AOHC! You know I LOVE IT!!!!!


 
I was thinking about that on my way to work  I _wondered_ if you had seen it in the box?  (Since neither one of us mentioned it last night) 

I was going to pm you as soon as I got home.

Glad you got it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Afroveda came today, So All of My BF Purchases are in. 

I got the Butter Sampler and will split it with one of our Thread Challengers.


----------



## La Colocha

Im starting to see some good sales in the swap forum. Its a good way to save money for people who want to try stuff. Just putting that bug out there.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> No ill use it on my body or in body butter mixes.
> 
> 
> 
> The mail is backed up because of the storms across the county, the mailman told me.


 mail man better get his *** moving lmao.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Im starting to see some good sales in the swap forum. Its a good way to save money for people who want to try stuff. Just putting that bug out there.


 shhhhh i was looking at that too.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> shhhhh i was looking at that too.


 
Me three.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I got another Crazy "Card" from the Psycho Hairdresser today:

"When I count my Blessings, I count You Twice" --That's on the Cover 

and then it goes into this long (Thank-You for being you) kinda stance.

Again:  No Return Addresserplexed  

And I'm not 'sharp' enough to recognize the handwriting, because I have Christmas Cards coming in as well right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouverte said:


> Hello ladies,
> I hope everyone is doing well and staying strong with temptations to order.
> I am enjoying receiving my packages in the mail from black friday haul
> Has anyone tried *darcy's botanicals avocado and wild plum?*


 
That Sounds Good.  Darcy's is on my List (next) and KBB!   So, ya'll keep me posted on KBB Sale(s).

Fab sent me a Sample of KBB!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Me three.


 
Charz, You and Che Both Always have Good Stuff!  So, ya'll don't need nothing.

btw:  Keep me posted on that Darcy's & KBB.  Thanks Girls.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I received my njoi creations hair pomade today. I cant wait to use it.

on the hairveda main page, does anyone know if the girl with the scarf models for hairveda or if they just take her picture and use it? I was on the V train today and I saw her picture on an ad for a GED + Degree program. When I saw her picture I recognized her immediately!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OMMMGGGGEEE..........Guess What?

I wore my Wig today (1st time).  I looked Skrait Up Crazy!

I didn't leave my Office all day. 

(Well, I take that back) I had a 2:30 Meeting away from the Building. I basically ran out to the lot to my Car. 

As soon as I got home I snatched that thing off.

But, I put a Durag On and underneath I had my MT Mixture and sealed with JBCO.  Now I got to find a decent looking wig.

That one is/was so 'not me'.  It wasn't long or anything, it just didn't look right.  And it was prolly crooked.  

But, Boy My Head was Warm.  It's about 20 something here today.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> mail man better get his *** moving lmao.


 
He stayed here for about 15 mintues talking. it was cold as hell out but he looked good red and all. But the stuff is coming



chebaby said:


> shhhhh i was looking at that too.


 
Its going to get even better, i don't need anything but if i do i know the first place to go.



Charzboss said:


> Me three.


 




IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I got another Crazy "Card" from the Psycho Hairdresser today:
> 
> "When I count my Blessings, I count You Twice" --That's on the Cover
> 
> and then it goes into this long (Thank-You for being you) kinda stance.
> 
> Again: No Return Addresserplexed
> 
> And I'm not 'sharp' enough to recognize the handwriting, because I have Christmas Cards coming in as well right now.


 
Girl give me her number, Ill have her paying your bills by the time i get through with her. You gotta get hood sometimes, let them know.


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> I received my njoi creations hair pomade today. I cant wait to use it.
> 
> on the hairveda main page, does anyone know if the girl with the scarf models for hairveda or if they just take her picture and use it? I was on the V train today and I saw her picture on an ad for a GED + Degree program. When I saw her picture I recognized her immediately!


 
I thought that was bj.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl give me her number, Ill have her paying your bills by the time i get through with her. You gotta get hood sometimes, let them know.


 
This is sorta turning into _boderline_ stalking/harrassment?  

And what's with the No Return Address?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> This is sorta turning into _boderline_ stalking/harrassment?
> 
> And what's with the No Return Address?


 
If you know her name id try to get in contact with her through the salon and tell her to leave you alone, if not tell her you'll go to the police.


----------



## fattyfatfat

really? I was wondering if that was BJ on the site but when I saw the pic on the GED + Degree program ad, I was like "ohhh helllll nawwww". I wanted to send an email and ask, but my emails usually go unanswered .




La Colocha said:


> I thought that was bj.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Just Rolled Up & Outta the Exchange Forum!


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> really? I was wondering if that was BJ on the site but when I saw the pic on the GED + Degree program ad, I was like "ohhh helllll nawwww". I wanted to send an email and ask, but my emails usually go unanswered .


 
Im not 100% sure its her, i just always thought it was her. If not maybe the lady uses hairveda.



IDareT'sHair said:


> I Just Rolled Up & Outta the Exchange Forum!


 
Empty handed?


----------



## La Colocha

Today makes 2 weeks with no purchases, im going strong. Going to try to make it until january. And im about to prepoo.


----------



## fattyfatfat

she's a smart lady then!




La Colocha said:


> Im not 100% sure its her, i just always thought it was her. *If not maybe the lady uses hairveda*.


----------



## mkd

I am headed to the exchage forum

T, I meant to mention to you in my PM last night that I appreciated the extra goodie in the box 

I think Darcy's is next for me too. 

I am going to do a cassia treatment tonight and DC with AOWC.  My babies are sick so I have been waking up all night for the past few days  to give them medicine.  I really want to go to bed early but I need to do my hair.


----------



## mkd

Panamoni, the place that sells qhemet here is on chesire bridge, i think its called return to eden.  Its near the movie theater.  PM when you get ready to go and I will give you better directions. 

Um, the steamer from salons r us is even cheaper now.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I am headed to the exchage forum
> 
> T, I meant to mention to you in my PM last night that I appreciated the extra goodie in the box
> 
> I think Darcy's is next for me too.
> 
> I am going to do a cassia treatment tonight and DC with AOWC. My babies are sick so I have been waking up all night for the past few days to give them medicine. I really want to go to bed early but I need to do my hair.


 
I hope the little ones get better. Everyone is getting sick.


----------



## mkd

Oh yeah, my order from Christine Gant is shipping today I think.  She is very nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *And im about to prepoo.*


 
I decided to do my hair tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Empty handed?


 
Yeah.....I was just being nosey


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *If you know her name id try to get in contact with her through the salon and tell her to leave you alone, if not tell her you'll go to the police.*


 

It's so Ignorant anyway, because my last appointment w/her was December 31st, 2008.  Almost a Year Ago.

Get Over it Geeesh!erplexed  

Maybe:  _"She should Go have her thyroid checked" _


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...............Where Errbody at?

*crickets chirping*

Somebody Say Something???????

Where Ya'll At?  What Ya'll Doing????


----------



## Shay72

I've gotten some great deals in the exchange forum.  Shoot I'm a repeat buyer with some folx.  

I believe BJ has said that the pics on the website are a combination of family,friends, and stock images.


----------



## mkd

I was kind of interested in that KBB on the exchange forum but its unscented.


----------



## chebaby

T, i think maybe she is sorry now and because she doesnt know how to say it is trying to reach out in other ways. some people dont realize sometimes its to little too late.

i used shea butter last night to put my hair in 5 big braids and this morning when i fluffes it was revived and cute. that changed like 5 minutes later lmao but at least i now know how to revive a braid out. shea butter makes my hair so light and fluffy. 
and im glad i dont have to whip it now because the draw i keep it in is by my vent so when i take it out the shea butter is nice and soft.


----------



## chebaby

i was interested in the donna marie lock and twist pudding and the qhemet on the exchange forum but i wont even touch that lmao.


----------



## mkd

Che, have you tried any Donna Marie?


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

I agree with chebaby...I think she's really sorry, and is just trying to make amends. But the way that she's doing it is childish and misguided...with her little "secret notes". 
She needs to man up, come to you, admit that she messed up, and apologize to your face. And then you can show off how much better your hair is doing now that you've gotten her hands out of it for a year. 

Also, have any of you ever ordered from Oregon Trails Soapers Supply?
Bene mentioned them in a post, and I was just all up in their website. I think I want to try some of their butters and oils, but wanted to know if anyone here has any experience with them first.


----------



## chebaby

nope mkd, i have not tried anything from her line. even though i have been interested at times, like someone else said, she changes her products too often for my liking. so to me that says that not only will i be a$$ out if i love one of her products and she discontinues it, but also that people must not like her products or they are not working if she has to keep changing them.


----------



## mkd

Chaos, I was interested in ordering from oregon trails also but the shipping is to high to where I am.  I think it was like $13.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, i think maybe she is sorry now and because she doesnt know how to say it is trying to reach out in other ways. some people dont realize sometimes its to little too late.


 




Chaosbutterfly said:


> I agree with chebaby...I think she's really sorry, and is just trying to make amends. But the way that she's doing it is childish and misguided...with her little "secret notes".
> She needs to man up, come to you, admit that she messed up, and apologize to your face. And then you can show off how much better your hair is doing now that you've gotten her hands out of it for a year.


 
She Tried to Go For Bad, after I began cancelling my weekly Appointments.  

I attempted to talk to her in a 'professional' manner how my hair was coming out daily by the Handfuls.

She was haughty acting and extremely confrontational.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...............Where Errbody at?
> 
> *crickets chirping*
> 
> Somebody Say Something???????
> 
> Where Ya'll At? What Ya'll Doing????


 
Im watching judge judy so im here but im not. I got 2 tabs open.



chebaby said:


> nope mkd, i have not tried anything from her line. even though i have been interested at times, like someone else said, she changes her products too often for my liking. so to me that says that not only will i be a$$ out if i love one of her products and she discontinues it, but also that people must not like her products or they are not working if she has to keep changing them.


 
Yes she does, like every couple of months, since last year 3x, if she would stick to something im sure she'd have more buisness.


----------



## fattyfatfat

ok ladies. I want to try two products from shescent it:

the tea tree deep cleansing shampoo and the olive and orange nourishing conditioner.


----------



## fattyfatfat

T, Im still sorry about your horrible salon experience.

Ive had quite a few of those and its makes me so MAD that these witches damage our hair when their supposed to care for it! last week the stylist wanted to cut my hair (well in her words she said chop) because a tiny little area near my edges is shorter than the rest of my hair. I was like...really? you want to cut my SL hair so it can be the length of an inch? no thank you. then she begged and pleaded with me to cut my hair after my hair was done being blown out. isnt hair supposed to be cut only when its wet...not dry?

I really need to and want to become an DIY'er, but Im scared!!!!

I just used a pomade and its the best!


----------



## Brownie518

I got my Jasmine's in the mail today! I'm all rubbed up with Monkey Snacks!!! 

Challenge-wise, I did use up another Philip B. rinse last night. And I don't think I've purchased anything since Black Friday. The only thing I'm going to get this week is a larger size of the Njoi pomade. I'm ready for SheScentIt to come out with the new products!!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I got my Jasmine's in the mail today! I'm all rubbed up with Monkey Snacks!!!
> 
> Challenge-wise, I did use up another Philip B. rinse last night. And I don't think I've purchased anything since Black Friday. The only thing I'm going to get this week is a larger size of the Njoi pomade. I'm ready for *SheScentIt to come out with the new products!!*


 
Good job ms.b, whoo new products,komaza is coming out with new products also, what us gone do.


----------



## chebaby

today i used just a little bit of TW mist and i can still smell it. it smells so darn good. its a sweet smell and i think the krinkles and curls has the same smell. im going to use the kinkles and curls, the mist and shea butter to moisturize my hair and put it in braids.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Good job ms.b, whoo new products,komaza is coming out with new products also, what us gone do.


 curl junkie has new products too. i have a infatuation with curl junkie so i know im going to get the new products. her products are just ok for me but for some reason i cant let those products go lol.


----------



## Brownie518

What are the new products Komaza has coming out, does anyone know?????


----------



## mkd

I am ready for the Shescenit it products too.  

Thanks to T, I have the fortifying masque now.  I hope I love it.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> today i used just a little bit of TW mist and i can still smell it. it smells so darn good. its a sweet smell and i think the krinkles and curls has the same smell. im going to use the kinkles and curls, the mist and shea butter to moisturize my hair and put it in braids.


 
What is the krinkles and curls? Is it a moisturizer or gel?



Brownie518 said:


> What are the new products Komaza has coming out, does anyone know?????


 
I don't know, they come out sometime this month.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

washnset said:


> T, Im still sorry about your horrible salon experience.
> 
> Ive had quite a few of those and its makes me so MAD that these witches damage our hair when their supposed to care for it! last week the stylist wanted to cut my hair (well in her words she said chop) because a tiny little area near my edges is shorter than the rest of my hair. I was like...really? you want to cut my SL hair so it can be the length of an inch? no thank you. then she begged and pleaded with me to cut my hair after my hair was done being blown out. isnt hair supposed to be cut only when its wet...not dry?
> 
> I really need to and want to become an DIY'er, but Im scared!!!!
> 
> I just used a pomade and its the best!



Sometimes, I seriously think that some stylists have a legitimate psychological illness.  Like the ones who are desperate...just fiending to cut someone's hair for no reason. I'm mad she begged you. 

But my hair has always been cut dry...sometimes, they'd want to trim it wet, but I don't let them, because wet length is deceiving. And if they butcher it, I don't want to hear that it was because the hair was wet, and it shrunk upon drying and . 

And what are you scared of? Messing up your hair?


----------



## Brownie518

I love SSI Fortifying Mask!!! One of my fav protein conditioners!!!!


----------



## fattyfatfat

she said "please, but I need to".

Im scared of tangling my hair. I did that once and lost A LOT of my hair. I would flat iron my hair in the end and I need to learn how to use a flat iron the right way so I dont burn my hair off.




Chaosbutterfly said:


> Sometimes, I seriously think that some stylists have a legitimate psychological illness.  Like the ones who are desperate...just fiending to cut someone's hair for no reason. *I'm mad she begged you. *
> 
> But my hair has always been cut dry...sometimes, they'd want to trim it wet, but I don't let them, because wet length is deceiving. And if they butcher it, I don't want to hear that it was because the hair was wet, and it shrunk upon drying and .
> 
> And what are you scared of? Messing up your hair?


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> I love SSI Fortifying Mask!!! One of my fav protein conditioners!!!!


 Great!  How do you use it Brownie?  I am thinking about using it on dry hair for about an hour.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> What is the krinkles and curls? Is it a moisturizer or gel?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, they come out sometime this month.


 the krinkles and curls is a setting lotion. the ingredient list was short and sweet so i picked it up. im going to use it on wet hair underneath the shea butter to see if it gives me hold without the crunch and keeps my braid outs longer. i assume it'll be amazing on a wash and go too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> the krinkles and curls is a setting lotion. the ingredient list was short and sweet so i picked it up. im going to use it on wet hair underneath the shea butter to see if it gives me hold without the crunch and keeps my braid outs longer. i assume it'll be amazing on a wash and go too.


 
Let Us Know what The Guys at Your Job Think About It!


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Great! How do you use it Brownie? I am thinking about using it on dry hair for about an hour.


 
 That's how I use it!!! Love it!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I got all my Products Lined Up for my Wash Day!  I still hope I can use up a product (or 2).  

Still not sure if I will, but I'm gonna try. 

I looked in my AE Garlic Jar and it looks like I may have enough for at least 2.  

So, I'll use it again (if I have to next week) to try to finish it up.erplexed

I have my Regi ready to go.  I think I may like Saturday mornings (at least I hope I will). 

I will try it out for a few weeks to see how it agrees with me.

Yeah, I would Love if SSI came out with some New Products.  I still need to try the Coconut Leave-In.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> the krinkles and curls is a setting lotion. the ingredient list was short and sweet so i picked it up. im going to use it on wet hair underneath the shea butter to see if it gives me hold without the crunch and keeps my braid outs longer. i assume it'll be amazing on a wash and go too.


 
Thanks che, did you like the gel? I like it and i have to start using it again. Im going to put the krinkes and curls on my list with the sheabutter, I will definatly use up 2 products before then. Its so tempting to want to try the new products from the vendors but ill wait, i have things i have to use up that are repurchases so will see. I want to shrink my stash but still have choices.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> That's how I use it!!! Love it!!!


Great, I am excited.  I wonder if it will make me put my AOGPB down. 

T, SSI is coming out with a reconstructer protein conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Great, I am excited. I wonder if it will make me put my AOGPB down.
> 
> *T, SSI is coming out with a reconstructer protein conditioner.*


 
I Just Noticed on Their Site, They're Going to be "CLOSED" from December 14th through January 4th.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Just Noticed on Their Site, They're Going to be "CLOSED" from December 14th through January 4th.


 Wha???? That's a long time.  Maybe she will be taking a break and getting to roll out new products for 2010.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Wha???? That's a long time. Maybe she will be taking a break and *getting to roll out new products for 2010.*


 
Yeah  Maybe so.

Imma try that Coconut Leave-In and maybe the New Reconstructor.  I love Reconstructors. _*cough..cough*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Let Us Know what The Guys at Your Job Think About It!


 lmfao


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Let Us Know what The Guys at Your Job Think About It!


----------



## chebaby

La, i never tried the TW gel. i might get it one day but gels are really all the same to me. i starting to love CURLS ge-les-c(or whatever the hell its called). but thats more of a serum with hold. i really like that. when i used it for a braid out my hair was so soft. but it is on the exspencive side. but it comes in a bottle with a pump and i think i used one pump for each section because its very wet so you dont need much so it will last forever. (whew, takes a deep breath lol).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Let Us Know what The Guys at Your Job Think About It!


 speaking of the guys at work. one of them said the sweetes thing to me yesterday. we were talking about my birthday and he asked me when is it. i said the 29th and he said "wow, just when you think the year is over they created something so special". i was like you go boy. he is so funny but i thought that was sweet. hes like a brother to me.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> La, i never tried the TW gel. i might get it one day but gels are really all the same to me. i starting to love CURLS ge-les-c(or whatever the hell its called). but thats more of a serum with hold. i really like that. when i used it for a braid out my hair was so soft. but it is on the exspencive side. but it comes in a bottle with a pump and i think i used one pump for each section because its very wet so you dont need much so it will last forever. (whew, takes a deep breath lol).


 
Ok, i saw the ingredients and decided not to get it, its too much protein in it. But thanks.


----------



## chebaby

T, did you try your whipped butter yet? mine is just sitting there so lonely lol. i feel bad i havent even touched it yet.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Ok, i saw the ingredients and decided not to get it, its too much protein in it. But thanks.


 i thought i saw a lot of protein in it too. i like protein so i hope it doesnt bother me. also i wont be using it too often. too many choices


----------



## mkd

T, what did you get from Afroveda?


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> speaking of the guys at work. one of them said the sweetes thing to me yesterday. we were talking about my birthday and he asked me when is it. i said the 29th and he said "wow, just when you think the year is over they created something so special". i was like you go boy. he is so funny but i thought that was sweet. hes like a brother to me.


 
I need guys like this at my job


----------



## chebaby

i just remember i have some phyto vials of oil. i think its a pre poo oil, i had it for well over a year, im gonna start mixing them into my conditioners so that it doesnt go to waste. i purchased it back when i was relaxed and never used it.


----------



## Brownie518

Che, you just reminded me that I have a jar of Phyto mask (citrus? thx, T!) that I need to use up. 

I'm at work and time is going by sooooooo sloooowwwwwww. Friggin' overtime!! And it is some type of cold out there!!! I think it 1 degree, with very high winds.


----------



## chebaby

yes it is freezing out here. 
do you use a lot of phyto?


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

washnset said:


> she said "please, but I need to".
> 
> Im scared of tangling my hair. I did that once and lost A LOT of my hair. I would flat iron my hair in the end and I need to learn how to use a flat iron the right way so I dont burn my hair off.



Smh, sounding just like an addict looking for a fix. 
I love how she said that she needed to do it...didn't say anything about whether or not you needed it done. 


Oh, I think you wrote a post about that.
Maybe in the Hair Confessional thread? I just remember reading it somewhere.
Well...I can see how that would be traumatic. But don't be scared...just start off doing small things and work your way up. You can do it!


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i thought i saw a lot of protein in it too. i like protein so i hope it doesnt bother me. also i wont be using it too often. too many choices


 
Yeah the mist has some protein but it doesn't bother me, that is just too much for comfort.


Im still prepooing, but ill be up late so i can finish my hair. Im getting bored with it so instead of doing braids im just going to do 4 plaits for a while and then switch back. Im also doing other things trying to get my mind off buying products.


----------



## mkd

La, I will be up too.  I just washed my cassia out and I am DCing now.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> yes it is freezing out here.
> do you use a lot of phyto?


 
Actually, I don't. T sent the mask to me (thx!). At this moment, I can't recall if I've tried it yet.  But, I'm going to use it next week. I think its this:


----------



## chebaby

i think i purchased that same mask a while back(like 1 1/2 years ago) and took it back because it was too much money.

i will be up until maybe 2am doing my hair tonight.


----------



## mkd

Wow Che that is a long time.  Are you braiding?


----------



## chebaby

no, i work nights so i get home late.


----------



## Shay72

Unlike Che I will be willing to pay someone to twist my own hair even if it's just NeeNee from down the street. I do not have the patience.  I can do braids and twists for braidouts and twistouts but to actually be worn in public .


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> no, i work nights so i get home late.


 Aaah, I didn't know you were at work, I thought you had already started. 

I hardly ever wear my hair straight anymore but I do roller set and  set on flexi rods.  But now, I am even over that.  I just feel like washing and bunning or ponytailing is so much easier.


----------



## chebaby

i love wash and gos but its too cold. best believe in the summer i will be doing it like everyday.


----------



## mkd

Yeah, I had to put the wash and gos down.  My hair doesn't like being wet every day and I was getting single strand knots.  I think I am going to start drying my hair loose under the dryer and then pulling it back.


----------



## chebaby

i think my hair thrives on wash and gos as long as i braid my hair at night and keep up the protein. because too much moisture is easy to acheive on my hair so if i co wash daily i need to do protein 2x a week. i didnt like that so i started wetting my hair without conditioner. i only got knots when my hair got a little longer and i didnt braid my hair at night.


----------



## redecouvert

@Lacolochah no...you missed my peaceloveandsunshine giveaway for a chance to win one of her products. I am having one on nunulovehandmades soon 

well, I love her line. At first, I wasn't going to purchase because I make my own mix..but then I read this on her etsy shop
"***let’s face it, yes you could do the work and go get the Shea butter, (or order it from Peace Love and Sunshine Products) go get the other ingredients, get the measuring cups, pull out the heavy duty food processor, whip the ingredients together ’til you get the perfect whipped buttery velvety texture, then clean the mess, put the concoction in a container…but why not let me do all the work for you. All you have to do is enjoy the benefits of this all natural product! "

That sold me the product! I am also a reader of her blogs and I really admire her work/ dream and I love supporting that 
I placed 2 orders so far..both times items were on sale.
The first one was a special sale she announced on twitter
then the black friday..that black friday was amazing because 16oz of coconut confidence was 12.75 and the 4 ounces were less than $5 so I really hauled..LOL
I love the coconut confidence..I got three 16 oz and I might give one to lil sis..maybe...I have a feeling that they stopped buying products because they know that big sis will hook them up with stuff

I have to say i am not a big fan of the packaging...but i respect her vision and it was nicely put together when I got it. I know you also mix your products but yes, do give it a chance 

other than that, I've been using up so many products....
I still need more storing space because right now, I have 2 full medium rolling carts...
I stopped counting how many soaps I have and they make great gifts!
i was invited to a last minute bday party so I put together a nice package with 3 soaps from 3 different companies...(I often get back-ups for my favorite soaps) and she looved them...
plus over the winter break, I am going to soap more..lol..I still have 6 soaps from my last soapmaking batch

I *heart*soaps


----------



## La Colocha

redecouverte said:


> @Lacolochah no...you missed my peaceloveandsunshine giveaway for a chance to win one of her products. I am having one on nunulovehandmades soon
> 
> well, I love her line. At first, I wasn't going to purchase because I make my own mix..but then I read this on her etsy shop
> "***let’s face it, yes you could do the work and go get the Shea butter, (or order it from Peace Love and Sunshine Products) go get the other ingredients, get the measuring cups, pull out the heavy duty food processor, whip the ingredients together ’til you get the perfect whipped buttery velvety texture, then clean the mess, put the concoction in a container…but why not let me do all the work for you. All you have to do is enjoy the benefits of this all natural product! "
> 
> That sold me the product! I am also a reader of her blogs and I really admire her work/ dream and I love supporting that
> I placed 2 orders so far..both times items were on sale.
> The first one was a special sale she announced on twitter
> then the black friday..that black friday was amazing because 16oz of coconut confidence was 12.75 and the 4 ounces were less than $5 so I really hauled..LOL
> I love the coconut confidence..I got three 16 oz and I might give one to lil sis..maybe...I have a feeling that they stopped buying products because they know that big sis will hook them up with stuff
> 
> I have to say i am not a big fan of the packaging...but i respect her vision and it was nicely put together when I got it. I know you also mix your products but yes, do give it a chance
> 
> other than that, I've been using up so many products....
> I still need more storing space because right now, I have 2 full medium rolling carts...
> I stopped counting how many soaps I have and they make great gifts!
> i was invited to a last minute bday party so I put together a nice package with 3 soaps from 3 different companies...(I often get back-ups for my favorite soaps) and she looved them...
> plus over the winter break, I am going to soap more..lol..I still have 6 soaps from my last soapmaking batch
> 
> I *heart*soaps


 
Thanks red, i can't use coconut oil but next year ill definatly give her sunshine a try, her videos got me interested in her. I love soap too but i don't know if i have the patience to make my own. I may try some day.


----------



## La Colocha

Ive used up my second bottle of taliah waajid mist, and it is a repurchase, im half way done with my hair and i finished it so im going to crack open my 3rd bottle and make up another mix. Im happy because i never thought id see the day where i actually use something up. And im using up my products. My hair is growing but its not growing down its growing out. I haven't had all my hair out since it was warm outside. I had to take down my braids because im putting in 4 plaits and i have major shrinkage its getting really thick and i have to stretch it out to see how long it is. I guess its just a part of being natural.


----------



## redecouvert

@Lacolocha: aaw...are you allergic to coconut oil?
I most use coconut confidence as a body butter. I haven't used it as a hair butter yet


----------



## Shay72

redecouverte said:


> "***let’s face it, yes you could do the work and go get the Shea butter, (or order it from Peace Love and Sunshine Products) go get the other ingredients, get the measuring cups, pull out the heavy duty food processor, whip the ingredients together ’til you get the perfect whipped buttery velvety texture, then clean the mess, put the concoction in a container…but why not let me do all the work for you. All you have to do is enjoy the benefits of this all natural product! "
> 
> That sold me the product!
> 
> I have to say i am not a big fan of the packaging...but i respect her vision and it was nicely put together when I got it.


 
ITA with all of this. I still have some shea butter I'm supposed to be mixing .  I should know myself better than that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, did you try your whipped butter yet? mine is just sitting there so lonely lol. i feel bad i havent even touched it yet.


 
I haven't  Not yeterplexed

I may save it for Spring?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> T, what did you get from Afroveda?


 
The Afroveda Butter Sampler.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll, I'm up doing my Hair (Under the Heat Cap Now).  

I did manage to use up 2 things (so far).  The Bain D' Terre Reconstructor and the remainer of the Redken Butter Treat/All Soft Combo I mixed last week. (Scraping out Both Tubes to the Nth Degree).

The Bain D' Terre Reconstructor WILL NOT be a Repurchase.  I have plenty of other Reconstructors.  

This may be a good product, but something about the 'smell' bothered me.  I think it was too perfumey.  And 'Smells' Don't normally bother me.erplexed

I also thought I'd finish out the AE Garlic.  But I didn't.  I will use this one weekly until it's gone.  It's down to the last.  So, within the next 3 weeks, it should be gone.

Looking forward to getting stuff up & out.  

I think 2010 is going to be exciting.  I think I will do it _"Shay's Way"_  I will 'try' to stick with 1 product until it's gone.  That way by June, I will have a good idea how and with 'what' I want to proceed with.

_*will attempt to transfer AO GPB into Jars for easier access*_


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think 2010 is going to be exciting. I think I will do it _"Shay's Way"_ I will 'try' to stick with 1 product until it's gone. That way by June, I will have a good idea how and with 'what' I want to proceed with.


 
It works when you want to use up.  Once I am down to my staples in a category then I can rotate.  Right now for creamy moisturizers that I apply on wet hair I am down to Hairveda's Whipped Baggy Cream and Darcy's Transitioning Cream.  They are staples so I will alternate.  I do plan to add Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion to that rotation but that will wait until restocking.

I finished another jar of YTC Mud Mask this morning.   I have about 2.5 jars to go before it is outta here.

This sample of shea amla is bout to be outta here too.  It's got one more time to put flakes and crumbs in my hair .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *It works when you want to use up.* Once I am down to my staples in a category then I can rotate. Right now for creamy moisturizers that I apply on wet hair I am down to Hairveda's Whipped Baggy Cream and Darcy's Transitioning Cream. They are staples so I will alternate. I do plan to add Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion to that rotation but that will wait until restocking.
> 
> I finished another jar of YTC Mud Mask this morning. I have about 2.5 jars to go before it is outta here.
> 
> *This sample of shea amla is bout to be outta here too. It's got one more time to put flakes and crumbs in my hair* .


 
This is a Brilliant Idea!  Thanks Girl for the Tip.  It's Most Appreciated _@ 1st Bolded_

Cause I would STILL Be _Mindlessly Skipping around _and not using up anything. 

I got 2 things down today following your Method.

Wha?????  @2nd bolded.  Is it the Afroveda One?erplexed


----------



## BeetleBug

Hey everybody! I just got my new order of the Darcy's Avocado & Plum Twisting Cream. She scented it with watermelon fragrance just like I asked and it smells so good.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wha????? @2nd bolded. Is it the Afroveda One?erplexed


 but you know how heavy handed I am. 



BeetleBug said:


> Hey everybody! I just got my new order of the Darcy's Avocado & Plum Twisting Cream. She scented it with watermelon fragrance just like I asked and it smells so good.


That was a fast turnaround.


----------



## BeetleBug

Shay72 said:


> but you know how heavy handed I am.
> 
> 
> That was a fast turnaround.




Yep, it was. I got my new order of Darcy's stuff before I got my BF stuff from Hairveda. By Monday afternoon, my Hairveda stuff should be here.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> It works when you want to use up. Once I am down to my staples in a category then I can rotate. Right now for creamy moisturizers that I apply on wet hair I am down to Hairveda's Whipped Baggy Cream and Darcy's Transitioning Cream. They are staples so I will alternate. I do plan to add Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion to that rotation but that will wait until restocking.
> 
> I finished another jar of YTC Mud Mask this morning. I have about 2.5 jars to go before it is outta here.
> 
> This sample of shea amla is bout to be outta here too. It's got one more time to put flakes and crumbs in my hair .


 
Good job shay, im going to try again and use up 1 moisturizer at a time. When i took my hair out last night i found that i had to apply more product because my hair was thicker, so im going to use 1 moisturizer at at time until its gone. I think that way you can really see how it gets down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *but you know how heavy handed I am.*


 
Me Too!  So, Thanks for the Heads Up! (no pun intended) I'll make sure I watch for this.



La Colocha said:


> Good job shay, *im going to try again and use up 1 moisturizer at a time. When i took my hair out last night i found that i had to apply more product because my hair was thicker, so im going to use 1 moisturizer at at time until its gone. I think that way you can really see how it gets down.*


 
This was such an _Excellent Tip_! 

Too Bad I wasn't listening like I shoulda' when she first said it, I would probably have 3/4ths of the Stuff Gone by now.

Thanks Again Shay.  I Got it Now! 

And It's ON!


----------



## La Colocha

redecouverte said:


> @Lacolocha: aaw...are you allergic to coconut oil?
> I most use coconut confidence as a body butter. I haven't used it as a hair butter yet


 
Yes i am, that's why i decided on the sunshine when i get ready to order.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too! So, Thanks for the Heads Up! (no pun intended) I'll make sure I watch for this.
> 
> 
> 
> This was such an _Excellent Tip_!
> 
> Too Bad I wasn't listening like I shoulda' when she first said it, I would probably have 3/4ths of the Stuff Gone by now.
> 
> Thanks Again Shay. I Got it Now!
> 
> And It's ON!


 
I was listening but i couldn't do it, i like to use different things but now ill try a product and then put it away and keep using up the one i pick. I used quite a bit of twisting cream on my hair last night and the light bulb went on. I really think i was being unconciously stingy while using my products. I have no problem using a big dollop of shampoo and conditioner because i have alot, but i don't have alot of moisturizers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I was being all A-D-D when she was first talking about it.  

But I am So On Board with it Now!  YAY!

Another Big Ups to the JBCO! 

I dried with it again, same nice, soft hair.  I spritzed a little of my SSI Moisture Mist on it as well.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I was being all A-D-D when she was first talking about it.
> 
> But I am So On Board with it Now! YAY!
> 
> *Another Big Ups to the JBCO!*
> 
> I dried with it again, same nice, soft hair. I spritzed a little of my SSI Moisture Mist on it as well.


 
I love jbco, im almost done with my first bottle. How do you like the moisture mist?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I love jbco,* im almost done with my first bottle. How do you like the moisture mist?


 
Re: Moisture Mist:  It was my first time using.  So Far, so Good.  I just spritzed it on, sealed with the JBCO and sat under the dryer.

Girl, I love it too.  @bolded.

I think for the next coupla' of weeks leading up to my Relaxer, I will stick with this exclusively for my daily treatment.  Kinda get my 'scalp' in order to prepare for the Relaxer.


----------



## La Colocha

I used the darcy's twisting cream last night again and my hair still feels moisturized today. I don't know if i will buy it or not again but ill use it up and see.


----------



## Shay72

T you r too funny.  I'm on a mission.  You know as a fellow pj it kills me to continuously use the same product  but it helps me get to a goal.  I only want to use the products that l love so these others are just in my way.  



La Colocha said:


> Yes i am, that's why i decided on the sunshine when i get ready to order.


She keep adding scents too .  Imma be so behind when it's time to finally order.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> T you r too funny. I'm on a mission. You know as a fellow pj it kills me to continuously use the same product  but it helps me get to a goal. I only want to use the products that l love so these others are just in my way.
> 
> 
> *She keep adding scents too . Imma be so behind when it's time to finally order*.


 
I wrote down hello sweet thang, nothing else really appealed to me. I hope she doesn't add anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *T you r too funny. I'm on a mission. You know as a fellow pj it kills me to continuously use the same product  but it helps me get to a goal. I only want to use the products that l love so these others are just in my way.*


 
Girl, You know how it is When Something FINALLY Clicks?? !!  

And the Lightbulb Comes On! DUH??????

I 'feel' _Delivered_!  _Set Free_!  Thanks Girl.  

This was MY end of the year Hair Highlight of 2009


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Another Crazy Hair Update:

This chick that works in my building, she witnessed my Hair Drama (naturally) since we work at the same place.  And she kept looking at my head all horrified.  Like she was either going to puke or cry (not sure which).  

We Never, Ever talk Hair.  Because She was the type to see how you were wearing yours and try to come in with a similiar cut/style etc...you know 'the type' and yes....I'm talking: Grown Woman.

Well, she always calls me on Saturday to discuss the work week.  Who cares? It's over. 

I guess that why I enjoy talking to you all so much.  We may 'touch' on work, but we don't DWELL on it All Freakin' Weekend.......Anyway, she calls and I'm under the heating cap.  And she says:

"T I think you are doing too much to your hair."  You have to stick with the same products.  I bet you are using too many different things.  Your Hair was growing at first.  Now, it looked like you put something on it that messed it up (again).

I just listened to her (didn't say a word).  She caught the hint and moved on.  

First of all, I am almost 14 weeks post.  And well......Ya'll Feel Me. I Have Mad Shrinkage, NG.  She relaxes every 4-6 weeks. 

I wish these Crazy Women would leave me alone about my Hair.  I ain't bothering Nobody


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Another Crazy Hair Update:
> 
> This chick that works in my building, she witnessed my Hair Drama (naturally) since we work at the same place. And she kept looking at my head all horrified. Like she was either going to puke or cry (not sure which).
> 
> We Never, Ever talk Hair. Because She was the type to see how you were wearing yours and try to come in with a similiar cut/style etc...you know 'the type' and yes....I'm talking: Grown Woman.
> 
> Well, she always calls me on Saturday to discuss the work week. Who cares? It's over.
> 
> I guess that why I enjoy talking to you all so much. We may 'touch' on work, but we don't DWELL on it All Freakin' Weekend.......Anyway, she calls and I'm under the heating cap. And she says:
> 
> "T I think you are doing too much to your hair." You have to stick with the same products. I bet you are using too many different things. Your Hair was growing at first. Now, it looked like you put something on it that messed it up (again).
> 
> I just listened to her (didn't say a word). She caught the hint and moved on.
> 
> First of all, I am almost 14 weeks post. And well......Ya'll Feel Me. I Have Mad Shrinkage, NG. She relaxes every 4-6 weeks.
> 
> I wish these Crazy Women would leave me alone about my Hair. I ain't bothering Nobody


 
Girl, you need to let them know, they'll keep on if you don't check them on it. Its none of their buisness what your doing with you hair.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Another Crazy Hair Update:
> 
> This chick that works in my building, she witnessed my Hair Drama (naturally) since we work at the same place. And she kept looking at my head all horrified. Like she was either going to puke or cry (not sure which).
> 
> We Never, Ever talk Hair. Because She was the type to see how you were wearing yours and try to come in with a similiar cut/style etc...you know 'the type' and yes....I'm talking: Grown Woman.
> 
> Well, she always calls me on Saturday to discuss the work week. Who cares? It's over.
> 
> I guess that why I enjoy talking to you all so much. We may 'touch' on work, but we don't DWELL on it All Freakin' Weekend.......Anyway, she calls and I'm under the heating cap. And she says:
> 
> "T I think you are doing too much to your hair." You have to stick with the same products. I bet you are using too many different things. Your Hair was growing at first. Now, it looked like you put something on it that messed it up (again).
> 
> I just listened to her (didn't say a word). She caught the hint and moved on.
> 
> First of all, I am almost 14 weeks post. And well......Ya'll Feel Me. I Have Mad Shrinkage, NG. She relaxes every 4-6 weeks.
> 
> I wish these Crazy Women would leave me alone about my Hair. I ain't bothering Nobody


Girl please, all that hating sounds like you are doing something right.  Why is she all up in your head worried about what you are using.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wish these Crazy Women would leave me alone about my Hair.  I ain't bothering Nobody


Your hair will speak for itself. When they see it growing and recovering from the damage you suffered, they will be asking you for advice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Girl please, all that hating sounds like you are doing something right. *Why is she all up in your head worried about what you are using.*


 
Girl, that's what I am trying to figure out?



rosalindb said:


> Your hair will speak for itself. When they see it growing and recovering from the damage you suffered, *they will be asking you for advice*


 
Thanks Girl.

Girl, uh nh... not these women.  They already 'think' they got it going on

They will come up with some concocted mess to make themselves feel better.  And it's really okay.

Just Let me Do Me.  Shrinkage, Hotmess & All


----------



## La Colocha

My january list keeps changing, ive decided if i want to try something ill do it one place or product at a time. So im going to start with peaceloveandsunshine in january and use it up, and if i don't like it ill move on to butters and bars but im not getting both at the same time. That way it will give me a chance to try out the product and not accumulate alot of products in the process.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

What's Errbody Doin'?  I Like Keeping our thread at the top.

I just got off the phone with BabyBoy!  He wanted to 'hook up' I put him off until tomorrow. 

I'll see him/spend time with him then. 

IK.IK:  _I'm Such A Terrible Cougar_

In Hair Related News:  My Head Feels Good.  Glad I clarified this week.  I Didn't really feel _excessive_ product build up or anything, but err once & a while, (for me) it's good to use some 'Poo.

And........I had been going hot & heavy with the Mega-Tek, so it was good to cleanse that from my scalp.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> What's Errbody Doin'? I Like Keeping our thread at the top.
> 
> I just got off the phone with BabyBoy! He wanted to 'hook up' I put him off until tomorrow.
> 
> I'll see him/spend time with him then.
> 
> IK.IK: _*I'm Such A Terrible Cougar*_
> 
> In Hair Related News: My Head Feels Good. Glad I clarified this week. I Didn't really feel _excessive_ product build up or anything, but err once & a while, (for me) it's good to use some 'Poo.
> 
> And........I had been going hot & heavy with the Mega-Tek, so it was good to cleanse that from my scalp.


 
Lmao you are something else, ill probably clarify next week, i keep forgetting when the last time i did it.


----------



## fattyfatfat

T, Im here. I just lurk in this thread because I usually dont have anything to say/add.

Im sitting here with my pretty wrap looking like a mess!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> T, Im here. I just lurk in this thread because I usually dont have anything to say/add.
> 
> Im sitting here with my pretty wrap looking like a mess!


 
Girl, You Have Plenty to Say!

I have on my Scarve too.  Looking a Mess too.


----------



## fattyfatfat

since Ive been using natural products, my hair feels a little bit more thicker and its shedding a lot less. 

I want to try shescentit products, but Ill wait to purchase from the site...unless theres a SALE.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You Have Plenty to Say!
> 
> I have on my Scarve too. Looking a Mess too.


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> T, Im here. I just lurk in this thread because I usually dont have anything to say/add.
> 
> *Im sitting here with my pretty wrap looking like a mess!*


 
Me too


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

I just lurk around here too...taking notes and becoming an even worse PJ than before.


----------



## La Colocha

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I just lurk around here too...taking notes and *becoming an even worse PJ than before*.


 
 Were not that bad are we?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Were not that bad are we?


 
Nah....We're Alot "Better" than we Use to Be 

Well...I finished up my Jar of VF

I have a Jar and a half of Almond Glaze (I split a jar with someone in this challenge).  

I will make that stretch till Spring.

I will restock on VF once it's on Sale again (since it's only a Seasonal Product).  Maybe Just 1 or 2 Jars tho'  Almond Glaze will become a 'Staple' for me.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I know what you mean. I just purchased a maxiglide. even lurking is costly on LHCF!





Chaosbutterfly said:


> I just lurk around here too...taking notes and* becoming an even worse PJ than before*.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

La Colocha said:


> Were not that bad are we?



Noo, you guys are that good. I'm learning alot here, and you all use such high-quality products. 
I'm trying to use products of better quality, so at least lurking here, I have some reference points, instead of just going crazy and buying whatever seems to be good. (Which is what I was doing before).


----------



## La Colocha

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Noo, you guys are that good. I'm learning alot here, and you all use such high-quality products.
> I'm trying to use products of better quality, so at least lurking here, I have some reference points, instead of just going crazy and buying whatever seems to be good. (Which is what I was doing before).


 
Ok, now i don't feel so bad for what im about to say, i bought some shea butter from peaceloveandsunshine, i couldn't wait but i did use up something and will hopefully use up something else before it gets here. So there. I made it 2 weeks without buying anything and now its time to start over again.

Chaos im glad your getting something out of this, anyone is welcome to join in anytime, i will start another thread in january.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> i will start another thread in january.


 
With a 'Slightly' New Focus.


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> Me too


 
+1
the pink one


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> +1
> the pink one


 
I got on the print one, i need another black one but im waiting on a sale. Its good to see you, did you get settled.


----------



## fattyfatfat

ive been truly inspired to be a DIYer. phuck these so called stylists. they do the most damage to my hair! im watching youtube videos on washing, air drying and flat ironing relaxed hair so I can get it right!


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> ive been truly inspired to be a DIYer. phuck these so called stylists. they do the most damage to my hair! im watching youtube videos on washing, air drying and flat ironing relaxed hair so I can get it right!


 
You tube has so much info, you'll get it right just keep at it.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Girl, you need to let them know, they'll keep on if you don't check them on it. Its none of their buisness what your doing with you hair.


You do got to let folx know.  Or they will keep testing the limits.



mkd said:


> Girl please, all that hating sounds like you are doing something right. Why is she all up in your head worried about what you are using.


I will never ever ever understand this....why is someone worrying about what you doing with your hair ?



La Colocha said:


> My january list keeps changing, ive decided if i want to try something ill do it one place or product at a time. So im going to start with peaceloveandsunshine in january and use it up, and if i don't like it ill move on to butters and bars but im not getting both at the same time. That way it will give me a chance to try out the product and not accumulate alot of products in the process.


I may try this but I don't know if I can.  We'll see.



IDareT'sHair said:


> What's Errbody Doin'? I Like Keeping our thread at the top.


Christmas shopping  which I hate! I love getting presents and love seeing the looks of people's faces when they open the presents I give them but the actual process of deciding what to buy and buying I hate !



La Colocha said:


> Ok, now i don't feel so bad for what im about to say, i bought some shea butter from peaceloveandsunshine, i couldn't wait but i did use up something and will hopefully use up something else before it gets here. So there. I made it 2 weeks without buying anything and now its time to start over again.


 I almost choked when I read this.  We're are all doing the best we can we it comes to this pjism.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I almost choked when I read this. We're are all doing the best we can we it comes to this pjism.


 
I know me too. She was so nice when i emailed her and its on sale too, deal breaker. Im going to need it in a minute anyway so i don't feel so bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> You do got to let folx know. Or they will keep testing the limits.
> 
> 
> *I will never ever ever understand this....why is someone worrying about what you doing with your
> hair ?*
> 
> I may try this but I don't know if I can. We'll see.
> 
> 
> Christmas shopping  which I hate! I love getting presents and love seeing the looks of people's faces when they open the presents I give them but the actual process of deciding what to buy and buying I hate !
> 
> 
> I almost choked when I read this. We're are all doing the best we can we it comes to this pjism.


 
You are right in this Entire Post Shay.  It's Hard Being an Icon Now, that I've had this terrible set-back, I got folx crawling all over me with their opinions.  It's too funny.  Especially since I haven't asked anything from them.  

I was thinking about when I was wearing "False Eyelashes" then I noticed other women (in the office trying to wear them) Same with Poncho's or some other 'fashion statement'.  And see, it's alot of BW (so you know how that is unfortunately) So, My Hair thing gives them something to "talk about"I'm glad they're enjoying it.  I'lll Be Baaaaacccckkkk!  Doing it My Way too. 

You're Right about the PJ-ism.  The Only way to get through it, is to take one day at a time.

I like to give gifts too.  But I tend to do Birthdays rather than Christmas.

ETA: I Think My Hair Falling Out was Actually Harder on "Them" than it was On Me"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Started a Little Cart over at KBB's!  (in case there's a _good_ sale)

Okay:  So, Ya'll Gimme the Scoop? i.e. Reviews on things you've used.

A little "Pricey" Don't Ya Think?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Started a Little Cart over at KBB's! (in case there's a _good_ sale)
> 
> Okay: So, Ya'll Gimme the Scoop? i.e. Reviews on things you've used.
> 
> *A little "Pricey" Don't Ya Think*?


 
, Ive used the hair milk, the hair nectar, and the hair butter, they are good products but i can't use the milk or nectar in the winter because of the glycerin. To the bolded they are but they last a long time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> , Ive used the hair milk, the hair nectar, and the hair butter, they are good products but i can't use the milk or nectar in the winter because of the glycerin. *To the bolded they are but they last a long time.*


 
I will 'consider' 1 or 2 items, should there be a Sale.

I want to try that $25.00 Hair Mask


----------



## robot.

Daaang, son! My Lush cart is 82 dollars, but when I go to the UK site, it's less than fifty!

I hope I like these samples so I can order these goodies. The lady really filled my sample thingies up too, so I should get a good idea of how my skin likes them.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I will 'consider' 1 or 2 items, should there be a Sale.
> 
> I want to try that $25.00 Hair Mask


 
Che has used it before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Che has used it before.


 
Good!  She Can Give me Her Review.

I'm sure she'll leave no details out.I can't wait to find out what she thought.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I just purchased the shescentit leave in conditioner. I cant wait to use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> im purchasing the shescentit leave in conditioner but its taking forever for the order to go through!


 
Which One WnS?  The Coconut One or the Moisture Mist?


----------



## fattyfatfat

the coconut one. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Which One WnS? The Coconut One or the Moisture Mist?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> the coconut one.


 
Imma Order this one too.  At some point.  

Maybe Spring.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Che has used it before.


 
You Know What?  

Now that I think about it:  I haven't "Heard" Che say anything about Repurchasing this or just Having to Have this............

So, maybe, I already got my Answer


----------



## chebaby

hi everybody. i know its late, i jusr woke up lmao.
T, i used the kbb mask and didnt see anything special about it. the deep conditioner is 10x better.
i bought the best african shea butter today from the dc armory. talk about soft and creamy. i have never known shea butter to be so soft.
oh and my curlmart and buttersandbars order came.


----------



## chebaby

T, u know i am in love with the kbb hair milk and cream and deep conditioner. i used the milk as my leave in almost everytime i do my hair but the cream i only use during the summer. i really love her stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

Im up late and i was writing down what im going to use for the week. Im going to use my miapella moisturizer all week to get it used up, i have to use alot of this when i use it so it should not take me long to use it up. Then ill move on the the rest of my bottle of jbco. I have 2 uses left of aowc mix so that should be used up on friday wash day.

@che, im glad you found some good shea butter, i have been researching on the net about it and it has alot of good benefits. I had written it off because it didn't work for me when i had first cut my hair. Im glad that i decided to revisit it.


----------



## Shay72

Announcement, Announcement--I will wear a hat today . Yeah since I feel the need to go out I will wear a hat.  Do you drive with your hat on? I will put on some big hoop earrings and be good to go.


----------



## redecouvert

@Lacolocha:how do you like the miapella moisturizer? it also makes a great body butter 
i am trying to use my darcy's transitioning creme..It is definitely a repucharse but not until I use up most of my qhemet detangling ghee...(gasp..I forgot that I have more on the way)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, u know i am in love with the kbb hair milk and cream and deep conditioner. *i used the milk as my leave in almost everytime i do my hair but the cream i only use during the summer. i really love her stuff.


 
Thanks Che.  I'll skip the Hair Mask and take a closer look at the Cream.  I already had the DC in my Cart.


----------



## chebaby

i took my new african she butter and mixed it with evoo, wheat germ oil, jojoba oil and honey. i only made about 2oz because im lazy lol. i already put it in my hair on my braids so i hope it makes and keeps my hair soft.


----------



## robot.

Che, how do you like the BNB?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

------------------------


----------



## chebaby

ROBOTxcore said:


> Che, how do you like the BNB?


 i havent used it on my hair yet, just on my arm but i do love the texture. honestly i didnt think shea butter could be soft unless it was whipped. but the bnb shea butter and the african shea butter are really really soft. the african one smells like smoke though


----------



## robot.

Told you, told you!  I love it!


----------



## La Colocha

redecouverte said:


> @Lacolocha:how do you like the miapella moisturizer? it also makes a great body butter
> i am trying to use my darcy's transitioning creme..It is definitely a repucharse but not until I use up most of my qhemet detangling ghee...(gasp..I forgot that I have more on the way)


 
I like it but i have to use so much on my hair, it does keep it soft but i won't repurchase because it woundn't last long for me and id end up spending more money when i can use a product that is cheaper and lasts longer. 



chebaby said:


> i took my new african she butter and mixed it with evoo, wheat germ oil, jojoba oil and honey. i only made about 2oz because im lazy lol. i already put it in my hair on my braids so i hope it makes and keeps my hair soft.


 
I hope it works for you che, that sounds like a good mix.


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> Announcement, Announcement--I will wear a hat today . Yeah since I feel the need to go out I will wear a hat. Do you drive with your hat on? I will put on some big hoop earrings and be good to go.


 
Update--I didn't wear one after all.  My head is too funny shaped .  I did get a compliment on my hair today.  I just have it parted down the middle with two big braids pinned up with decorative bobby pins in the back.  I got the idea from the "Dedicated to the Big Braid" thread. I am seriously contemplating buying a mannequin (sp?) head to practice styles on.  Oh the memories.  I had one when I was growing up and I tore her hair up .  Painted all over her face .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Already thinking about my Regi for next wash day (leading up to relaxing). 

IK I will Co-Wash with my Nutrine Garlic & Millcreek Keratin (one time with each).  

Do a 15-20 minute Nexxus Emergencee Treatment (under dryer no plastic cap) then DC with either AO GBP or AE Garlic.  

Both of these are on their last leg.  Who Knows, I may mix the two and DC under Heat Cap for an hour.

Then the next week or so, I will make another 'attempt' at successful Self-Relaxing.  

I sure hope my Skills improve in 2010.erplexed

Not Sure if/what I will use up (but I sure hope it is something)  

Even if it's just a Vial or 2 of something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Update--I didn't wear one after all. My head is too funny shaped . I did get a compliment on my hair today. I just have it parted down the middle with two big braids pinned up with decorative bobby pins in the back. I got the idea from the "Dedicated to the Big Braid" thread. I am seriously contemplating buying a mannequin (sp?) head to practice styles on. Oh the memories. I had one when I was growing up and I tore her hair up . Painted all over her face .


 
Shay:  I am Glad Your Hair turned out Nice and You are getting Compliments.  Two Big Braids Sound Wonderful.

You are making your Transition sound easy.  You never really discuss any difficulities you're having with your hair and making this transition.  

So, it appears, this is going Nicely for You.  And for that, I am thankful.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Update--I didn't wear one after all. My head is too funny shaped . I did get a compliment on my hair today. I just have it parted down the middle with two big braids pinned up with decorative bobby pins in the back. I got the idea from the "Dedicated to the Big Braid" thread. I am seriously contemplating buying a mannequin (sp?) head to practice styles on. Oh the memories. I had one when I was growing up and I tore her hair up . Painted all over her face .


 
I bet your hair looked really nice. If there are any beauty schools in your area they might have mannequins for cheap. Im thinking of getting one, i need to learn how to cornrow.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Already thinking about my Regi for next wash day (leading up to relaxing).
> 
> IK I will Co-Wash with my Nutrine Garlic & Millcreek Keratin (one time with each).
> 
> Do a 15-20 minute Nexxus Emergencee Treatment (under dryer no plastic cap) then DC with either AO GBP or AE Garlic.
> 
> Both of these are on their last leg. Who Knows, I may mix the two and DC under Heat Cap for an hour.
> 
> Then the next week or so, I will make another 'attempt' at successful Self-Relaxing.
> 
> I sure hope my Skills improve in 2010.erplexed
> 
> Not Sure if/what I will use up (but I sure hope it is something)
> 
> Even if it's just a Vial or 2 of something.


 
It looks like you got it all planned out, you'll do well don't worry. Just keep at it and it will get better with time.


----------



## Charz

Hey Yall!

Updates:

Found out the Jane Carter Moisturizing Shampoo stripped my hair in the middle of my review mind you, because it has sulfates! Dang!

I used up an AO GPB. I like this stuff, I would repurchase.

I want to order some KBB during the sale too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Hey Yall!
> 
> Updates:
> 
> Found out the Jane Carter Moisturizing Shampoo stripped my hair in the middle of my review mind you, because it has sulfates! Dang!
> 
> *I used up an AO GPB. I like this stuff, I would repurchase.*
> 
> *I want to order some KBB during the sale too!*


 
Hi CB!  Chile Where You Been?

I love GPB too.  Keep me posted on KBB.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi CB!  Chile Where You Been?
> 
> I love GPB too.  Keep me posted on KBB.



Sure will! David is graduating from College on Saturday so it's been a little hectic. The only free time I've had was going out with Robot this Saturday.


----------



## La Colocha

Im so bored today, everyone is gone and i put up our little tree. I think i may co wash today, get rid of some more of the califa conditioner. I want to have a sale but i know i will regret it, so im going to use up all my things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Im so bored today, everyone is gone and i put up our little tree. I think i may co wash today, get rid of some more of the califa conditioner. I want to have a sale but i know i will regret it, so im going to use up all my things.


 
Girl, Get that Tree Up!

Is the Califa going to be a repurchase or No?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Girl, Get that Tree Up*!
> 
> Is the Califa going to be a repurchase or No?


 
Its a fiber optic tree, fluff it out and plug it in. I haven't had a real tree since i was young. The califa will not be a repurchase, i have too much elucence mbc to use up to get any more conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> i have too much elucence mbc to use up to get any more conditioners.


 
It's good to know your Limit!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's good to know your Limit!


 
Yeah, all together i have probably a gallon so, no new conditioners until i use up all this mbc, Ill probably just rebuy the mbc because its a staple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yeah, all together i have probably a gallon so, no new conditioners until i use up *all this mbc, Ill probably just rebuy the mbc* because its a staple.


 
I can't wait to 'try this one'


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't wait to 'try this one'


 
I think you'll like it, it can be used as a leave in, a rinse out and a dc. I have my staple leave in so i just use it the other 2 ways. It compliments the shampoo and clarifying poo.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

So remember I told you guys all my shampoo was gone except for a  bottle of Neutrogena clarifying shampoo? 

Weeeeeeeeeeelllll, I bought some Hair One, the tea tree kind, from Sally's. Let me tell y'all!!! This stuff is soooo good! I would never waste my money on Wen, but this is right up my alley for $10. 

It smells so good. And it gives a slight bit of a lather. This is how I knew my hair didn't have any build up on it, or else I wouldn't have gotten that lather. I really don't think I will ever use shampoo again, maybe every 6 months to clarify, and for that I might just use baking soda. 

My scalp feels so tingly and clean right now, I highly recommend it if anyone was on the fence about it .


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay: I am Glad Your Hair turned out Nice and You are getting Compliments. Two Big Braids Sound Wonderful.
> 
> You are making your Transition sound easy. You never really discuss any difficulities you're having with your hair and making this transition.
> 
> So, it appears, this is going Nicely for You. And for that, I am thankful.


Thanks .Honestly no real issues so far *knocks on wood* with my transition.  Sometimes detangling can be trying and I have a love/hate relationship with my transitioning hair.  That's only because I wish I was natural now.   



La Colocha said:


> I bet your hair looked really nice. If there are any beauty schools in your area they might have mannequins for cheap. Im thinking of getting one, i need to learn how to cornrow.


Thanks .Good idea.  I found one for $40 on ebay that is afro textured but I know I can get one cheaper than that.



Charzboss said:


> Hey Yall!
> 
> Updates:
> 
> Found out the Jane Carter Moisturizing Shampoo stripped my hair in the middle of my review mind you, because it has sulfates! Dang!
> 
> I used up an AO GPB. I like this stuff, I would repurchase.
> 
> I want to order some KBB during the sale too!


 
I just saw this video and girl .  I like your reviews alot though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> So remember I told you guys all my shampoo was gone except for a bottle of Neutrogena clarifying shampoo?
> 
> Weeeeeeeeeeelllll, I bought some *Hair One, the tea tree kind, from Sally's.* Let me tell y'all!!! This stuff is soooo good! I would never waste my money on Wen, but this is right up my alley for $10.
> 
> It smells so good. And it gives a slight bit of a lather. This is how I knew my hair didn't have any build up on it, or else I wouldn't have gotten that lather. I really don't think I will ever use shampoo again, maybe every 6 months to clarify, and for that I might just use baking soda.
> 
> My scalp feels so tingly and clean right now, I highly recommend it if anyone was on the fence about it .


 
Lamara:  So, they have all the same 'fragrances' WEN has correct?  

So, will you use it for Conditioning etc.....exactly like WEN?

Glad it worked for you.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lamara:  So, they have all the same 'fragrances' WEN has correct?
> 
> So, will you use it for Conditioning etc.....exactly like WEN?
> 
> Glad it worked for you.



Yep, it pretty much looks like a Wen knock-off to me 

I used some as a leave-in today, and I also left in on my hair for 5 minutes like the instructions say for extra conditioning. It probably won't be my regular leave-in because I really love Curls moisturizer but it will likely be my back up when Curls runs out till I can get more


----------



## mkd

I hope to get my afroveda shipping notice tomorrow. 

I want to buy some afroveda products for my  sister for Christmas but i know they will not get here in time.


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> So remember I told you guys all my shampoo was gone except for a bottle of Neutrogena clarifying shampoo?
> 
> Weeeeeeeeeeelllll, I bought some Hair One, the tea tree kind, from Sally's. Let me tell y'all!!! This stuff is soooo good! I would never waste my money on Wen, but this is right up my alley for $10.
> 
> It smells so good. And it gives a slight bit of a lather. This is how I knew my hair didn't have any build up on it, or else I wouldn't have gotten that lather. I really don't think I will ever use shampoo again, maybe every 6 months to clarify, and for that I might just use baking soda.
> 
> My scalp feels so tingly and clean right now, I highly recommend it if anyone was on the fence about it .


 
Now i already said i wasn't going to get anymore conditioners but this sounds like it would make a good cowash conditioner, when i get rid of what i have ill check it out. 



mkd said:


> I hope to get my afroveda shipping notice tomorrow.
> 
> *I want to buy some afroveda products for my sister for Christmas but i know they will not get here in time*.


 
I hope you get it too. To the bolded if you want anything before christmas id get it now, i know afroveda won't make it but anything else. We are going to go from christmas into new years and the mail is really slow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I want to Continue to Shop My Stash. 

Hopefully, this will be my Mantra in 2010.  

I do want to try KBB (but it will have to be a heck of a Saleerplexed).


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I don't know why, but even though I hear so many excellent things about KBB and Jasmines I have no interest in trying them, THANK GOD!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> I don't know why, but even though I hear so many excellent things about KBB and Jasmines *I have no interest in trying them,* THANK GOD!!!


 
Girl, Be Glad!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I want to Continue to Shop My Stash.
> 
> Hopefully, this will be my Mantra in 2010.
> 
> I do want to try KBB (but it will have to be a heck of a Saleerplexed).


 
Seriously tho'  I want to stay focused on My Stash.  I want to keep a Radar Laser Beam Focus on what's out there.  How they work.  And using them up.

So....KBB (or anything like it) even if on _Sale_ will be a definite Splurge.


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> Im so bored today, everyone is gone and i put up our little tree. I think i may co wash today, get rid of some more of the califa conditioner. I want to have a sale but i know i will regret it, so im going to use up all my things.


 

HAVE A SALE... and just sell to TRUSTED customers...
Holla at your girl!!


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> hi everybody. i know its late, i jusr woke up lmao.
> *T, i used the kbb mask and didnt see anything special about it. the deep conditioner is 10x better.*
> i bought the best african shea butter today from the dc armory. talk about soft and creamy. i have never known shea butter to be so soft.
> oh and my curlmart and buttersandbars order came.


 

 ITA with the bolded!! I like both the Deep and the Herbal conditioners!!!


----------



## Brownie518

lamaravilla said:


> Yep, it pretty much looks like a Wen knock-off to me
> 
> I used some as a leave-in today, and I also left in on my hair for 5 minutes like the instructions say for extra conditioning. It probably won't be my regular leave-in because I really love Curls moisturizer but it will likely be my back up when Curls runs out till I can get more


 
I need to try this Tea Tree one. I loooooove the Almond!!  Smells good and makes my hair feel great!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *ITA with the bolded!! I like both the Deep and the Herbal conditioners!!! *


 
Thank You Ms. B!  Ya'll My Girls. 

I'll stick to these two. _Although that's only if there is a Sale_

Maybe this will also go on My Spring "To Do" List.


----------



## rosalindb

I tried some of the Anita Grant samples today. Yesterday I clarified with Bentonite clay and deep conditioned with Aubrey Organics White Camellia and left to airdry overnight. This morning I used the sapote and castor hair oil. The instructions state to use it on the ends of your hair but I used it all over and it left my hair feeling soft and gave it a nice sheen. I got my hair cornrowed this afternoon and added a little bit more of the oil to the ends of my hair when I got home this evening. I will use it for 3 to 4 weeks until I next shampoo as I mainly co-wash so I get a true idea of how it works for me.

I went for a facial today and the lady used the rose and sandalwood facial oil to finish. The oil just sank straight in and did not leave my face feeling greasy at all. I will use this morning and night for the next 4 weeks until my next facial and the lady can also assess my face.  

Earlier this week I woke and stretched and pulled a muscle. I called the lady to see if she could squeeze me in for a massage but she was fully booked. She texted me this morning to say that she had had a cancellation so I was able to have my massage after all. I took the Rose and Jasmine Hair & Body oil and she used this to massage. It smells divine and left my skin feeling so smooth and the lady also said that it was perfect to massage with. We both absolutely adored the smell but could only smell the Jasmine essential oil and not any Rose at all. I love the smell of Jasmine much more than Rose anyway and the lady said the same so it was perfect for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

^^^^^^
Hope you Feel Better Rosalindb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well Ladies:  What's Up?  Who Else Has Used Up Something this week?

I'm Hoping the DC Challenge will help me consistently use up products.  

Although I DC Weekly now, I tend to switch around often from week to week.  

So, As a Sub-part of this Challenge, I am going to challenge myself to stick with one product until gone.


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies.
i just got finished wipping a bigger batch of shea butter. i had to mix it twice because the first time i made a mistake and put it in the freezer lmao. now its nice and soft. i co washed my hair with blended beauty quench conditioner and abba intense reconstructor(thanx T). that abba is a much stronger protein than im used to so i followed with natures gate pomagrante conditioner. i used kbb as a leave in followed by blended beauty curl frizz pudding and i braided my hair for another braid out using the shea mix.

i used up the abba recobstructor and have one more use of the bb conditioner left.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well Ladies: What's Up? Who Else Has Used Up Something this week?
> 
> I'm Hoping the DC Challenge will help me consistently use up products.
> 
> Although I DC Weekly now, I tend to switch around often from week to week. So, As a Sub-part of this Challenge, I am going to challenge myself to stick with one product until gone.


 are you in that deep conditioning challenge? i was in it a while ago and then for some reason i stopped posting in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hello ladies.
> i just got finished wipping a bigger batch of shea butter. i had to mix it twice because the first time i made a mistake and put it in the freezer lmao. now its nice and soft. i co washed my hair with blended beauty quench conditioner and *abba intense reconstructor(thanx T). that abba is a much stronger protein than im used to so i followed with natures gate pomagrante conditioner.* i used kbb as a leave in followed by blended beauty curl frizz pudding and i braided my hair for another braid out using the shea mix.
> 
> i used up the abba recobstructor and have one more use of the bb conditioner left.


 
Funny You Should Mention this ------

I used mine up too, last week.  And I have 1 more left.  I was trying to decide whether it would be a repurchase or not (in the future).  I have So many reconstructors to use.erplexed

You're Right, I did notice it was 'slightly' stronger than say.....a Giovanni Nutra-Fix.  

So, I guess we could consider this a med-protein.


----------



## chebaby

T i can send you some kbb deep conditioner so you can try it before you buy a whole bottle or three


----------



## chebaby

the abba will be a repurchase for me after i finish the giovanni. i really liked it. i also have another abba conditioner you sent me that i think is a protein so i have to try that too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> are you in that deep conditioning challenge? i was in it a while ago and then for some reason i stopped posting in it.


 

Yes, I signed up for the 2010 Version.  First Time.

Even tho' I DC regularly (weekly) anyway, I'd still like to challenge myself to stick with 1 or 2 Jars of DC Treatment. 

A Moisturizing one and a Protein One (prolly one of my 1,000 Reconstructors).

Hopefully, this will help me stay consistent as far as using things up and successfully gauging how they are working for me.

Looking Forward to it.


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> HAVE A SALE... and just sell to TRUSTED customers...
> Holla at your girl!!


 
If i decide to ill send out emails, your my sis, i got you.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Well Ladies: What's Up? Who Else Has Used Up Something this week?
> 
> I'm Hoping the DC Challenge will help me consistently use up products.
> 
> Although I DC Weekly now, I tend to switch around often from week to week.
> 
> So, As a Sub-part of this Challenge, I am going to challenge myself to stick with one product until gone.


 
I used up that tw mist friday. I cowashed today and i got about 1 use left of califa conditoner. And like before i got 2 more uses out of aowc mix and im going to try and use up the miapella this week. 



chebaby said:


> i used up the abba recobstructor and have one more use of the bb conditioner left.


 
Good job che.

I just finished cowashing my hair and its time to step up my moisture game. When i took my scarf off my ends were dry and parts of my hair was dry. I haven't had that in a long time, so its either the miapella or darcys. Im going to keep an eye on both of them and from now on use 1 moisturizer at a time, that way ill know what it is. I moisturized tonight with tw mist and miapella and just for good measure sealed my ends with jbco.

Eta- i joined the dc challenge so i may dc 3x a week, ill see how my hair is doing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> the abba will be a repurchase for me after i finish the giovanni. i really liked it. *i also have another abba conditioner you sent me *that i think is a protein so i have to try that too.


 
That was that Cream Repair Masque (I think) or something like that.  Let me know how that is.  I have yet to get around to it.

Now that I think of it, This one will be good for the DC Challenge.


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Sure will! David is graduating from College on Saturday so it's been a little hectic. The only free time I've had was going out with Robot this Saturday.


 wow congrats to him


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T i can send you some kbb deep conditioner so you can try it *before you buy a whole bottle or three*


 
You Wrong.  

Just Plain Wrong.erplexed  

Thanks Che.  I may hit you up later. (Like in the Spring) if you still have it 

I want to get through some of this stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IK.  Big Ups to David. 

Afterall, He is our Henna Staining, Juices & Berries Spraying, LUSH Using, Millcreek Keratin Using Honorary Member!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> That was that Cream Repair Masque (I think) or something like that. Let me know how that is. I have yet to get around to it.
> 
> Now that I think of it, This one will be good for the DC Challenge.


 yea i would think this one would be more intense than the reconstructor because it says leave on for 10 minutes. but thats weird because the reconstructor i think said leave on for 1-2 minutes or something like that. but abba might be on my list to check out the whole line if i like the masque.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea i would think this one would be more intense than the reconstructor because it says leave on for 10 minutes. but thats weird because the reconstructor i think said leave on for 1-2 minutes or something like that. but *abba might be on my list to check out the whole line *if i like the masque.


 

Lawd Lawd Lawd

Po' Abba

They better INCREASE Their Production


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Wrong.
> 
> Just Plain Wrong.erplexed
> 
> Thanks Che. I may hit you up later. (Like in the Spring) if you still have it
> 
> I want to get through some of this stuff.


i was wondering if you saw that. i plan on making another kbb order in the spring too because this is the best line for my hair during the warmer months.



IDareT'sHair said:


> IK. Big Ups to David.
> 
> Afterall, *He is our Henna Staining, Juices & Berries Spraying, LUSH Using, Millcreek Keratin Using Honorary Member*!


 dang girl where do you come up with this stuff?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd Lawd Lawd
> 
> Po' Abba
> 
> They better INCREASE Their Production


 lmao see this addiction is strong. i forgot that quickly that i even wrote that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i was wondering if you saw that. i plan on making another kbb order in the spring too because this is the best line for my hair during the warmer months.


 
No, I didn't see it.  

But:  I want to Shop My Stash Until Spring or after I take off this crazy looking wig.  So, that's why I said Spring.  

I plan to relax again in about Late March early April, so hopefully, I will have alot of things finished and ready to try out some new/different stuff.


----------



## chebaby

T its really because you talk about shopping your stash that i decided to stop buying stuff. i mean this challenge is one of the reasons but you always say "shop my stash" and that sticks out to me.


----------



## Americka

*sneaking in through da back door*



I used up a bottle of Porosity Control (thanks for the tip T!), a bottle of honey, and a packet of SE Moisturizing Treatment.

*sneaking out through da front door*


----------



## panamoni

Hi Ladies,

I used up my Hairveda Sitrinillah DC finally!  
Won't repurchase -- have plenty other things to use up.  
Glad to do my hair -- it's been 3 weeks.


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> *sneaking in through da back door*
> 
> 
> 
> I used up a bottle of Porosity Control (thanks for the tip T!), a bottle of honey, and a packet of SE Moisturizing Treatment.
> 
> *sneaking out through da front door*


 


panamoni said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I used up my Hairveda Sitrinillah DC finally!
> Won't repurchase -- have plenty other things to use up.
> Glad to do my hair -- it's been 3 weeks.


 
Good job ladies on using up your things.


----------



## BrownBetty

I haven't used up anything.  My hair is feeling a little crispy though.  I don't know what it is, I may need to spray with TW mist.


----------



## La Colocha

MissVee said:


> I haven't used up anything. My hair is feeling a little crispy though. I don't know what it is, I may need to spray with TW mist.


 
My hair was crispy earlier, raw roman noodlish, what have you been using? And is it cold there?


----------



## robot.

I think I'm gonna order more avocado butter soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T its really because you talk about shopping your stash that i decided to stop buying stuff. i mean this challenge is one of the reasons but you always say "shop my stash" and that sticks out to me.


 
Good Girl.  You Have Some Great Things in Your Stash that Don't get your "Full Attention"  cause we're either too busy skipping around, or looking for that "next Great product"

You're like me and so many other PJ's suffering from Product A-D-D (Attention Deficit Disorder)  But if the Truff be Known, We have wonderful things within our Own Reach.  We just have to use them.

Girl, Try to Shop Your Stash and Rediscover ALL Those Fabulous things you've researched and purchased.

_*and that goes for the rest of ya'll*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> I think I'm gonna order more avocado butter soon.


 
Gurrrrlll....Your Siggy is Totally Adorable!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> **sneaking in through da back door**
> 
> 
> 
> I used up a bottle of Porosity Control (thanks for the tip T!), a bottle of honey, and a packet of SE Moisturizing Treatment.
> 
> **sneaking out through da front door**


 
Well Missy!  I am glad you Stopped in to See us. 

Good Job Using Up Stuff.

Don't be a Stranger  You can stop in and Holla!


----------



## Charz

How long can you ladies keep your twists in? I want to shoot for 7 days and then rock a twistout for 3 days but perhaps I am being optimistic.


----------



## mkd

I got shipping notices from Christine Gant and Afroveda.  

Panamoni, do you like Sitrinilla?


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> Gurrrrlll....Your Siggy is Totally Adorable!



thank you!


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> How long can you ladies keep your twists in? I want to shoot for 7 days and then rock a twistout for 3 days but perhaps I am being optimistic.


 
Without looking a mess, 2 days, that's it.

I just ordered my shea butter friday or saturday, and its here already, i cannot believe that. That is the quickest shipping i have ever had. Gone head sunshine do your thing.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I used sitrinillah as a DC today and I didnt like it. Its ok, but from all of the reviews, I thought it would WOW me. I have this jar to use and one more on the way


----------



## mkd

washnset said:


> I used sitrinillah as a DC today and I didnt like it. Its ok, but from all of the reviews, I thought it would WOW me. I have this jar to use and one more on the way


 washnset, this was my fear about sintrinillah too.  Because it is only sold in 16 oz, I probably will not buy it to try at full price.  I should have bought one when they were only $10.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I purchased this jar at $17.50 and another jar during the black friday sale at $10. Im going to send them an email asking that they remove the sitrinillah from my order since I now know that I can do without it. Pray for me guys that I receive an answer!




mkd said:


> washnset, this was my fear about sintrinillah too. Because it is only sold in 16 oz, I probably will not buy it to try at full price. I should have bought one when they were only $10.


----------



## mkd

Good luck  washnset.  You can sell it on the exchage forum if not.  Someone will buy it.


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> I purchased this jar at $17.50 and another jar during the black friday sale at $10. Im going to send them an email asking that they remove the sitrinillah from my order since I now know that I can do without it. Pray for me guys that I receive an answer!


 
I hope you get it resolved wns, someone in the black friday thread wanted to cancel thier order and they couldn't so i pray that you can get it removed, if not like mkd said there is always the exchange forum so you won't be out of anything. Im sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## BeetleBug

Hey everybody! I got my Hairveda stuff today. Yay! I already can tell I will love those scented buttercremes. The texture is so smooth and creamy. I already put some on a section of my hair. The Mango Chutney buttercreme smells so good. I'm so tempted to order some more buttercremes. lol.  In my mini bag, I got the Mango Chutney soap, Spanish Almond soap (it's new), and the Acai Berry buttercreme.


----------



## La Colocha

I recieved my package from peaceloveandsunshine. I am so happy with her service. The package was wrapped nicely with colored tissue paper and i recieved buisness cards and a typed letter with my name on it explaining how i can use the shea butter, shelf life etc. The personal touch is just awesome and the fast shipping. I have found my sheabutter vendor, the jar is filled to the brim and its creamy and smells so good. I am very satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## Brendita

"I had to treat her like the crack cutters in New Jack City....like hands above the table at all times"

This is by far the FUNNIEST review I have ever read!!! Yes, purple is my color (except for December, everything is packed in red, green and snow white). Sorry you weren't feeling the deodorant: the "scented" version uses antibacterial essential oils, so it's more for funk prevention than aroma. In the next month, I am going to offer it in varying scents, I just have to tweak the formula a bit to allow for scenting.

Thanks so much for the partial review: I eagerly await your feedback!


----------



## La Colocha

BeetleBug said:


> Hey everybody! I got my Hairveda stuff today. Yay! I already can tell I will love those scented buttercremes. The texture is so smooth and creamy. I already put some on a section of my hair. The Mango Chutney buttercreme smells so good. I'm so tempted to order some more buttercremes. lol. In my mini bag, I got the Mango Chutney soap, *Spanish Almond soap* (it's new), and the Acai Berry buttercreme.


 
Yum to the bolded, i have a ton of her soaps ill have to get this when i start running low. Im glad you got your package, what other scent butter creams did you get? The madagascar vanilla scent is off the chain.


----------



## BeetleBug

La Colocha said:


> Yum to the bolded, i have a ton of her soaps ill have to get this when i start running low. Im glad you got your package, what other scent butter creams did you get? The madagascar vanilla scent is off the chain.



Just the Mango Chutney and Acai Berry. The Acai Berry has a fresh scent to it. It's hard to place. I'm so tempted to order more of them in the Mango Chutney scent and I want to try the Tropical Cranberry scent. I'll wait to after Christmas. The soaps smell wonderful. The Spanish  Cherry Almond sort of smells like the Vanilla Latte scent from KBB.


----------



## fattyfatfat

really? thats sucks IMO. I sent an email but Im not expecting a reply for another two weeks . Once I sent two emails about canceling an entire order, but as usual, the emails went unanswered. I was going to call the cc company and let them deal with canceling the order, but I didnt want to create any drama with HV.





La Colocha said:


> I hope you get it resolved wns,* someone in the black friday thread wanted to cancel thier order and they couldn't* so i pray that you can get it removed, if not like mkd said there is always the exchange forum so you won't be out of anything. Im sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## BrownBetty

La Colocha said:


> My hair was crispy earlier, raw roman noodlish, what have you been using? And is it cold there?



It is coooold in MA.  I am 2 months post.  I washed and condition with Joico Kpak, used elucence as a leave in.  I blow dryed, I know I know but I don't have the energy to rollerset my own hair.  I used my butter mix and wrapped.  Then I used the mizani night cream.  It seems better now, I used my TW and sealed with jbco.

 @ "....raw roman noodlish"


----------



## mkd

La, can you post the website for the shea vendor please?


----------



## La Colocha

MissVee said:


> It is coooold in MA. I am 2 months post. I washed and condition with Joico Kpak, used elucence as a leave in. I blow dryed, I know I know but I don't have the energy to rollerset my own hair. I used my butter mix and wrapped. Then I used the mizani night cream. It seems better now, I used my TW and sealed with jbco.
> 
> @ "....raw roman noodlish"


 
Im glad its better now, mine is too. I think it was the darcy's cream.



mkd said:


> La, can you post the website for the shea vendor please?


 
Yep i sure can, its www.peaceloveandsunshine.etsy.com  she has a shea and coconut mix(coconut confidence) also sunshine which is a whipped shea butter with olive oil and regular shea butter. You can also get scents.


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> really? thats sucks IMO. I sent an email but Im not expecting a reply for another two weeks . *Once I sent two emails about canceling an entire order*, but as usual, the emails went unanswered. I was going to call the cc company and let them deal with canceling the order, but I didnt want to create any drama with HV.


 
I did too before, the last time i ordered hair products, it took over a month for me to get them and no one answered my emails. Im more prone to just order the body products because they are already ready. It didn't take that long with my soap orders and even vatika frosting at all.


----------



## Charz

lmao.....

I need some 

*Cocasta Oil
Avasoya Oil
Vatika Frosting
Whipped Cream*


*fo all yall lurkin!*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> I purchased this jar at $17.50 and another jar during the black friday sale at $10. Im going to send them an email asking that they remove the sitrinillah from my order since I now know that I can do without it. Pray for me guys that I receive an answer!


 
WOW! WnS!  So, Sorry to Hear that Sweetie!  

I still have yet to use mine. 

I've had 1 Jar for a minute now and I ordered another one on BFerplexed

I will get to at least one jar SOON. (Now, For Sure).

Trust:  You are not the 1st.  There have been 'several' posters that have said Sitrinillah just was not for them.

I sure hope I like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> lmao.....
> 
> I need some
> 
> *Cocasta Oil*
> *Avasoya Oil*
> *Vatika Frosting*
> *Whipped Cream*
> 
> 
> *fo all yall lurkin!*


 
Wish I could help you Out BabySis.  I have Nada.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> I used sitrinillah as a DC today and I didnt like it. Its ok, but from all of the reviews, I thought it would WOW me. I have this jar to use and one more on the way


 
EMail Her through PayPal! And ask her there, if it is 'possible' to cancel your Sitrinillah. 

It's Been My Experience, Vendors Respond ALOT Faster, when You Contact them directly through the _Notes Contact _Provided By PayPal.

it says something like:  Contact Seller.  Contact her there and ask her.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

If you are unable to cancel it WNS I will buy the sitrinillah from you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> If you are unable to cancel it WNS I will buy the sitrinillah from you


 
That's Sweet Lamara!:littleang


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Man, I just moisturized with Afroveda's Shea Amla. The smell is killing me, I think I'm going to have to wash my hair tonight. It reminds me of my uncle that lives in Miami and stays burning incense and believes in all kinds of crazy ish


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's Sweet Lamara!:littleang



Girl please  As much as I love that conditioner, she would be doing me a favor if she sold it to me


----------



## chebaby

this lady just came up to me and said "your hair is growing out so nicely". i said thank you and she asked me have i always been natural and i told her no. i see her all the time and she wears a big natural looking weave or wig. its very full and hangs past her shoulder. i wonder if shes natural or thinking about going natural.

T, i used the whipped butter today. i must say it makes the hair very shiny. but i dont know if i can say its moisturizing. it looks thick but when you rub it in your hands it turns to a very light oil. i used it to take down my braids for a braid out and my hair is very blingy but it was already soft from the shea butter so i dont know about the moisturizing factor.

i looked at my stash today and these are the things i know will be gone before new years:
ojon revitalizing mist
oyin honey hemp conditioner
oyin whipped pudding
blended beauty quenching conditioner
sample of qhemet brbc

all will be repurchases at some point except the blended beauty and the qhemet brbc


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> lmao.....
> 
> I need some
> 
> *Cocasta Oil*
> *Avasoya Oil*
> *Vatika Frosting*
> *Whipped Cream*
> 
> 
> *fo all yall lurkin!*


 ............................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> w&s FAB loves the sitrinilla so if you cant get rid of it another way see if she might want it.(hope i didnt put you on the spot Fab)
> 
> this lady just came up to me and said "your hair is growing out so nicely". i said thank you and she asked me have i always been natural and i told her no. i see her all the time and she wears a big natural looking weave or wig. its very full and hangs past her shoulder. i wonder if shes natural or thinking about going natural.
> 
> *T, i used the whipped butter today.* i must say it makes the hair very shiny. but i dont know if i can say its moisturizing. it looks thick but when you rub it in your hands it turns to a very light oil. i used it to take down my braids for a braid out and my hair is very blingy *but it was already soft* from the shea butter so i dont know about the moisturizing factor.
> 
> i looked at my stash today and these are the things i know will be gone before new years:
> ojon revitalizing mist
> oyin honey hemp conditioner
> oyin whipped pudding
> blended beauty quenching conditioner
> sample of qhemet brbc
> 
> all will be repurchases at some point except the blended beauty and the qhemet brbc


 
Girl, Thanks for The Daily ReportI like keeping up with your Soft Hair Report. 

What did the Boyz at the Job Say?:eye:

Is that the New Bottle of OJON You Broke down and bought _"Recently"_or is this one you already had?  If it's the newest one You really do go through that stuff fast.  

That's the one that $55 a Pop isn't it?  OUCH!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Che, do you like the Ojon restorative treatment? I had a sample of it and loved that stuff, the smell was divine, I just can't see myself paying $21 for 1.5 ounces


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wish I could help you Out BabySis. I have Nada.


 

Girl, I am talking about my Hairveda Goodie bag. Ya'll know these sellers be lurking in da thread!

Thanks for looking out for me though.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Thanks for The Daily ReportI like keeping up with your Soft Hair Report.
> 
> What did the Boyz at the Job Say?:eye:
> 
> Is that the New Bottle of OJON You Broke down and bought _"Recently"_or is this one you already had? If it's the newest one You really do go through that stuff fast.
> 
> That's the one that $55 a Pop isn't it? OUCH!


 thats the new bottle i purchased. but its $27. the $55 is the restorative treatment. i havent purchased that stuff in a long while. it stinks . but the revitalizing mist is only 5oz so it doesnt last too long. i spray my braids with it every night and sometimes in the morning


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Girl, I am talking about my Hairveda Goodie bag. Ya'll know these sellers be lurking in da thread!
> 
> Thanks for looking out for me though.


 oh i get it lmao.


----------



## Charz

Aww Che, sheesh girl thank you, but let someone else have your blessing. I was jus playin!

Had to edit my post before you get a ton of PMs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Girl, I am talking about my Hairveda Goodie bag. Ya'll know these sellers be lurking in da thread!
> 
> Thanks for looking out for me though.


 
Girl, if I had any of it......

It would be on the way to MD Straightaway!


----------



## chebaby

lamaravilla said:


> Che, do you like the Ojon restorative treatment? I had a sample of it and loved that stuff, the smell was divine, I just can't see myself paying $21 for 1.5 ounces


 when i was relaxed it was an excelent overnight treatment. i had almost bsl hair and the small 1.5oz lasted about 4 treatments. i splurged for the 5oz and it lasted forever. you only need a small amount. it lasted so long that i started using it on my moms hair lol. i even used it on my hair as a sealer some days. i havent used it on my natural hair though.


----------



## mkd

LOL at Charz.  I wonder what is going to be in my goodie bag and if I will get it before Christmas.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> LOL at Charz. I wonder what is going to be in my goodie bag and if I will get it before Christmas.


 
Girl, we ain't gettin our mess till New Years. I am not even waiting for it. I'm bitting the bullet!

What else did you order?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *when i was relaxed it was an excelent overnight treatment.* i had almost bsl hair and the small 1.5oz lasted about 4 treatments. *i splurged for the 5oz and it lasted forever. you only need a small amount. it lasted so long that i started using it on my moms hair lol.* i even used it on my hair as a sealer some days. i havent used it on my natural hair though.


 
Girl, I can't tell you the amount of times I have looked at this stuff.  

I'm surprised I don't have it (by now). Especially when I paid $65 for Keratase. 

And when I had that Gift Card to Sephora, I ended up buying Rene Furterer instead 

Maybe, I'll order it off of HSN or QVC sometime

Maybe just add it to the list for Spring.


----------



## mkd

Charz, I got the hair bag and three of the little body bags to give to other people.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Girl, we ain't gettin our mess till New Years. *I am not even waiting for it.* I'm bitting the bullet!


 
You're a Smart Lady


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Charz, I got the hair bag and *three of the little body bags to give to other people*.


 
mkd:  Imma :crossfingers: 

But Do you Have Back Up Gifts?


----------



## Charz

I wanna do my own kinky twists! Do yall have hair reccomendations?


----------



## chebaby

Charz there was a thread on kinky twists and spring twists not too long ago. they talked about the best hair and everything. do a search on it i think it was just last month or maybe October.

T, some people honestly thought the ojon was a waste of money so get the small jar first. but i thought it was great for overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, some people honestly thought the ojon was *a waste of money* so get the small jar first. but i thought it was great for overnight.


 
Prolly like me and KerataseNo, 

Seriously, it's  _okayerplexed_.  But it coulda' been a little 'cheaper'  And it is 16oz.

I will definitely 'invest' in the Small Jar First (should I decide to get it) 

But Lamara was actually the one that asked about it! ! ! !


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> Charz there was a thread on kinky twists and *spring twists* not too long ago. they talked about the best hair and everything. do a search on it i think it was just last month or maybe October.
> 
> T, some people honestly thought the ojon was a waste of money so get the small jar first. but i thought it was great for overnight.


 

For some reason spring twists made me hungry...

ETA: I am so doing this!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=412624

beautiful!!!


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> . *It reminds me of my uncle that lives in Miami and stays burning incense and believes in all kinds of crazy ish*


 
I like frank and myrrh but mine didn't smell like anything. I like incense too.



Charzboss said:


> *Girl, we ain't gettin our mess till New Years*. I am not even waiting for it. I'm bitting the bullet!
> 
> What else did you order?


 
Hopefully it will come before that



IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd: Imma :crossfingers:
> 
> *But Do you Have Back Up Gifts?*


 
Lmao


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hopefully it will come before that
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao


 
Girl, Ain't No Way I woulda' Planned on giving Nobody No Hairveda For Christmas unless I ordered it this Summer.

_*just sayin'................erplexed*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Ain't No Way I woulda' Planned on giving Nobody No Hairveda For Christmas unless I ordered it this Summer.
> 
> _*just sayin'................erplexed*_


 
You are showing out, it doesn't take that long.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd: Imma :crossfingers:
> 
> But Do you Have Back Up Gifts?


 

BWAHAHAHAHAHA

I am at the office dying!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You are showing out, it doesn't take that long.


 
Okay.  Put it Like This.  

I, me, Terri, prolly wouldn't have ordered Presents via Hairveda on _Black Friday_ and expect to give it to the intended recipients on Christmas.

Like CharzB Said:  A New Year's Gift perhaps.erplexed

Watch:  It'll Come Tomorrow!

Love You HairVeda!  I am STANS!


----------



## fattyfatfat

thanks, I forgot alllll about that!

Im in my pp account, but Im not seeing where I can contact HV!

lamar, when I get my package in 2011, you can definately buy the sitrinillah from me if Im not able to cancel it from my order.

it seems like hairveda's shipping is really pissing people off.





IDareT'sHair said:


> EMail Her through PayPal! And ask her there, if it is 'possible' to cancel your Sitrinillah.
> 
> It's Been My Experience, Vendors Respond ALOT Faster, when You Contact them directly through the _Notes Contact _Provided By PayPal.
> 
> it says something like: Contact Seller. Contact her there and ask her.


----------



## fattyfatfat

im going to ring in the year of 2011 with my HV package 




IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay. Put it Like This.
> 
> I, me, Terri, prolly wouldn't have ordered Presents via Hairveda on _Black Friday_ and expect to give it to the intended recipients on Christmas.
> 
> *Like CharzB Said: A New Year's Gift perhaps*.erplexed
> 
> Watch: It'll Come Tomorrow!
> 
> Love You HairVeda! I am STANS!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> thanks, I forgot alllll about that!
> 
> Im in my pp account, but Im not seeing where I can contact HV!
> 
> lamar, when I get my package in 2011, you can definately buy the sitrinillah from me if Im not able to cancel it from my order.
> 
> it seems like hairveda's shipping is really pissing people off.


 
Go to the Part where HV Withdrew Your Money  Click on it and it says: Contact Seller and You can type her a Note and ask her if you can cancel.

It says Business Contact Info.


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> im going to ring in the *year of 2011* with my HV package


 
.....................


----------



## fattyfatfat

I clicked that part, but I dont see anything about contacting HV 




IDareT'sHair said:


> Go to the Part where HV Withdrew Your Money Click on it and it says: Contact Seller and You can type her a Note and ask her if you can cancel.


----------



## chebaby

washnset said:


> I clicked that part, but I dont see anything about contacting HV


 its a conspiracy


----------



## fattyfatfat

is anyone able to see a "contact" button on their paypal account with hairveda?




chebaby said:


> its a conspiracy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> I clicked that part, but I dont see anything about contacting HV


 
At the Top of the Page when you click on "Details".  It Says Business Contact Info.  Or Sellers Contact Info and it has the e-mail and it should also have the Phone Number.

I just went into my PayPal and Looked at the Zillion Items I have on there. 

I contacted her (BJ) this way one other time I had ordered something and she contacted me immediately.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> its a conspiracy


 
...............


----------



## fattyfatfat

I saw the information (email and phone number) but I didnt see a box to type a message . did you call her or email her at the aol email address instead of the hairveda email address?




IDareT'sHair said:


> At the Top of the Page when you click on "Details". It Says Business Contact Info. Or Sellers Contact Info and it has the e-mail and it should also have the Phone Number.
> 
> I just went into my PayPal and Looked at the Zillion Items I have on there.
> 
> I contacted her (BJ) this way one other time I had ordered something and she contacted me immediately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> I saw the information (email and phone number) but I didnt see a box to type a message . did you call her or email her at the aol email address instead of the hairveda email address?


 
I will pm you?


----------



## chebaby

this guy just said "i like your hair, its snappy". wth is snappy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *this guy just said "i like your hair,* its snappy". wth is snappy


 
Chile !  You a Supa' Star!

Get Use to It!

You's A


----------



## fattyfatfat

with Ms. T's help, I was able to contact BJ via Paypal. It really sucks that I had to do that because I dont want to cause any bad seller vibes with BJ and paypal. However their customer service is POOR since my (and other peoples) emails are never answered. I hope to get a response by the end of the week or I'll just cancel the entire order through Ms. Visa C. Card.


----------



## Americka

washnset said:


> with Ms. T's help, I was able to contact BJ via Paypal. It really sucks that I had to do that because I dont want to cause any bad seller vibes with BJ and paypal. However their customer service is POOR since my (and other peoples) emails are never answered. I hope to get a response by the end of the week or I'll just cancel the entire order through Ms. Visa C. Card.



Don't feel bad! Many of us like Hairveda products, but have experienced their less than stellar customer service. We work too hard for our money to spend it with a company that is not holding up their end of the bargain. Communication is a very important factor in business and that is missing in this equation.


----------



## fattyfatfat

amen! I feel bad because I know their items are made on the spot and not factory made/sitting on a shelf for 11 years...but their lack of customer service makes me not care! hopefully they will get help with answering emails and fixing that non existent track your package link on their site.

after I get this package (whenever it comes), I will no longer support hairveda. I work too hard for my money to do so.




Americka said:


> Don't feel bad! Many of us like Hairveda products, but have experienced their less than stellar customer service. *We work too hard for our money to spend it with a company that is not holding up their end of the bargain.* Communication is a very important factor in business and that is missing in this equation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> amen! I feel bad because I know their items are made on the spot and not factory made/sitting on a shelf for 11 years...but their lack of customer service makes me not care! hopefully they will get help with answering emails and fixing that non existent track your package link on their site.
> 
> after I get this package (whenever it comes), I will no longer support hairveda. I work too hard for my money to do so.


 
Hopefully, You will get things resolved soon.  And then you can make a decision whether you want to continue to support or move on.

There are alot of vendors/products out there.  So, you have to decide what's in the best inerest for you/your hair.

With Hairveda, During Sale Times:  You Must be Prepared to Wait.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I understand that, but Im done with the waiting game with HV. hopefully they will improve their customer service in the future.




IDareT'sHair said:


> Hopefully, You will get things resolved soon. And then you can make a decision whether you want to continue to support or move on.
> 
> There are alot of vendors/products out there. So, you have to decide what's in the best inerest for you/your hair.
> 
> *With Hairveda, During Sale Times: You Must be Prepared to Wait*.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hopefully, You will get things resolved soon.  And then you can make a decision whether you want to continue to support or move on.
> 
> There are alot of vendors/products out there.  So, you have to decide what's in the best inerest for you/your hair.
> 
> With Hairveda, During Sale Times:  You Must be Prepared to Wait.



Exactly! If you really like the products for your hair, find another means to get them i.e. this thread or the exchange forum. You could also purchase the products during the non-sales parts of the year IF you really like their products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> I understand that, but Im done with the waiting game with HV. hopefully they will improve their customer service in the future.


 
You Love Njoi and alot of the other stuff you've been using and with great results.  

So, I am sure you'll find a boatload of other products you'll enjoy using!  They're definitely out there.

And you should know that, by being in this Po' Thread! 

SheScentIt, Afroveda, Jessicurl etc....the list goes on & on & on & on & on.

Keep Us Posted.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I forgot about the exchange forum! I'll definately try that.




Americka said:


> Exactly! If you really like the products for your hair, find another means to get them i.e. *this thread or the exchange forum*. You could also purchase the products during the non-sales parts of the year IF you really like their products.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I recieved my package from peaceloveandsunshine. I am so happy with her service. The package was wrapped nicely with colored tissue paper and i recieved buisness cards and a typed letter with my name on it explaining how i can use the shea butter, shelf life etc. The personal touch is just awesome and the fast shipping. I have found my sheabutter vendor, the jar is filled to the brim and its creamy and smells so good. I am very satisfied with my purchase.


I'm happy to hear that you like it.



lamaravilla said:


> Man, I just moisturized with Afroveda's Shea Amla. The smell is killing me, I think I'm going to have to wash my hair tonight. It reminds me of my uncle that lives in Miami and stays burning incense and believes in all kinds of crazy ish


Yeah I don't like this much either luckily I only have a 2 oz sample.  I don't feel its that moisturizing.

Okay I'm calling T and washnset out .  How ya'll gonna have one then buy another when you never even tried it in the first place?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Okay I'm calling T *and washnset *out . How ya'll gonna have one then buy another when you never even tried it in the first place?*


 
Gurrrlll.....La Already Called Me Straight Out!  

Anyway, IK I'm gonna Love it!  Besides with a Heat Cap or a Steamer, I love Just about everything anyway.

I did the same thing with Jessicurl WDT.  I bought another one and haven't even used or tried the 1st one.

IK. IK.  Imma be better in 2010.


----------



## fattyfatfat

based on the reviews of sitrinillah I thought I was going to love it but my reaction was . I purchased the second one thinking that b/c it was on sale, it was a STEAL. hopefully I can get it removed from my order. I do love my VF as a DC though!



Shay72 said:


> *Okay I'm calling *T and *washnset out . How ya'll gonna have one then buy another when you never even tried it in the first place*?


----------



## Shay72

I've bought alot Hairveda and Darcy's on the exchange forum.


----------



## mkd

T, I bought Christine Gant as pack up gifts.  Those products shipped today and I ordered them last monday.  I am not really tripping about the HV because I knew ahead of time that the wait was going to be forever.  I hoped to get them before Christmas but its cool, I will just give them to people for bday gifts or something.  That being said, I probably will not order from HV anymore.  I will likely stick with vendors who get their products out more timely.  Whew, I sure hope my hair doesn't love HV because then I will have to eat my words.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hopefully, You will get things resolved soon. And then you can make a decision whether you want to continue to support or move on.
> 
> There are alot of vendors/products out there. So, you have to decide what's in the best inerest for you/your hair.
> 
> With Hairveda, During Sale Times: You Must be Prepared to Wait.


 this is so true. i used to love hairveda but then i found all these other vendors that i really loved and i knew the wait for hairveda wasnt worth it for me. the things i love by her are oils and i can get good oils anywhere.

once you find what works for you you wont deal with much crap because you will have already gotten rid of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Whew, I sure hope my hair doesn't love HV because *then I will have to eat my words.*


 
Would you Care for some:

Salt? Pepper? Mustard? Catsup? Mayo?


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> *Okay I'm calling T and washnset out . How ya'll gonna have one then buy another when you never even tried it in the first place?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> .........
> 
> I'm not gonna say a word about Hairveda. The things I needed, I ordered before Black Friday.  Oh, I will say I do love the soaps and the Buttercreme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Shay72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Okay I'm calling T and washnset out . How ya'll gonna have one then buy another when you never even tried it in the first place?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> .........
> 
> I'm not gonna say a word about Hairveda. The things I needed, I ordered before Black Friday.  Oh, I will say I do love the soaps and the Buttercreme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She Put Us on:
> 
> It's all good tho'
> 
> IK I'm gonna love mine
> 
> I will make sure I open 1 as soon as I use up a couple more things.
Click to expand...


----------



## chebaby

this weekend im going to deep condition an dry hair and co wash with the last of my 32oz honey hemp conditioner. im going to try not shampooing for a couple of weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> this weekend im going to deep condition an dry hair and co wash with the last of my 32oz honey hemp conditioner. im going to try not shampooing for a couple of weeks.


 
Good Che!  You're Thinking Ahead.  You sound like you got a Plan (Planning out Your Regi).  

And....You are Using up Something!  That's Great! 

What are you going to be moisturizing with?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hello?????


----------



## Charz

^ Girl I'm ova here eating baja fresh that David got me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Che! You're Thinking Ahead. You sound like you got a Plan (Planning out Your Regi).
> 
> And....You are Using up Something! That's Great!
> 
> What are you going to be moisturizing with?


 well i think this weekend im gonna do another braid out using blended beauty curl frizz pudding and happy nappy styles. i will keep it up with shea butter or happy nappy styles.
after that i plan on doing another braid out and then going back to individual braids. i love braidouts but i miss knowing that my hair is protected in the smaller braids and i dont have to touch it for a week.


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> ^ Girl I'm ova here eating baja fresh that David got me.


 man i havent eaten from there in a long while. i miss it lol. but i love chipotle.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hello?????


 

I am thinking about new DC I can try.


----------



## chebaby

i need to revisit my afroveda ashlii amala. i miss it lol. i still have a jar but havent used it in over a month.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i need to revisit my afroveda ashlii amala. i miss it lol. i still have a jar but havent used it in over a month.


I forgot about that Che.  Maybe I will try that one.  Does it have any protein in it?


----------



## fattyfatfat

why did my SO tell me that he's been stretching his relaxer for 24 years? he's such a fool. im seven week post this week and says he's competing with me.


----------



## Charz

washnset said:


> why did my SO tell me that he's been stretching his relaxer for 24 years? he's such a fool. im seven week post this week and says he's competing with me.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I am thinking about new DC I can try.


 
I have not found one that i really really like. Ill just stick to mixing up something. Anything as long as my hair is moisturized.



Charzboss said:


>


----------



## La Colocha

Im going to use the same things tonight tw mix and miapella to moisturize and im thinking of dcing mon,weds,fri. Im still thinking about adding another day to my reggie. I will continue to add jbco to my ends because it makes them feel right. Im not taking any chances in this winter weather. And when my moisturizers are done. Im strictly sticking to jbco and shea based products for moisturizers.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I contact BJ via paypal about my order and the response was quick! The sitrinillah was removed from my order!


----------



## mkd

washnset said:


> I contact BJ via paypal about my order and the response was quick! The sitrinillah was removed from my order!


 That's great!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

washnset said:


> I contact BJ via paypal about my order and the response was quick! The sitrinillah was removed from my order!



Awwwww . Like I really needed another jar on top of the ten I have coming next year


----------



## Charz

2,000th post!


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> I contact BJ via paypal about my order and the response was quick! The sitrinillah was removed from my order!


 
That's good to hear, im glad it was taken care of so quickly.


----------



## Charz

I got my Hairveda Shipping Notice!

Holla!!!!!!!!!


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> I got my Hairveda Shipping Notice!
> 
> Holla!!!!!!!!!


 
There is a link up now to check order status, i guess it won't be 2011 after all.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> There is a link up now to check order status, i guess it won't be 2011 after all.


 I was just coming to post this La.


----------



## panamoni

mkd said:


> I got shipping notices from Christine Gant and Afroveda.
> 
> Panamoni, do you like Sitrinilla?


 
Sorry for the delayed response, MKD.  I had a total internet outage during the weekend and then didn't come to work yesterday.  

I did like Sitrinillah, especially when I followed the instructions.  I would repurchase if I was going to buy something else from Hairveda, but it's not a must have for me.  I'm still at the experimenting stage anyway, so I've got a lot of other things in line to try out.


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies
im so excited that my heat damage area is growing out so nicely. i have about 2.5 inches of new growth in that area, even though the reast of my hair is like 7 inches i think. and today my braid out looked really thin and lifeless so i did a poof in the front with the rest slicked back in a bunny tail lol.

since my braid out didnt last tonight i will deep condition and co wash with oyin honey hemp conditioner and then braid using oyin whipped pudding. the braids will not be for a braid out.


----------



## robot.

i shingled with the afroveda whipped gelly today. it gave me a lot more shrinkage than the coils jelly and a harder hold, but i like it. i am very heavyhanded, so i need to work on that and fast!


----------



## chebaby

ok change of plans. i decided to do twists instead of braids and i will use curls whipped cream instead of oyin whipped pudding.

robot, thats why i like hairveda whipped gelly more than afrovedas. because i dont like hard hold for anything.


----------



## Charz

^ Yeah Robot, that Afroveda PUR is really heavy.


----------



## mkd

I am probably not going to like the afroveda PUR then because I don't like hard holding gels.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> I am probably not going to like the afroveda PUR then because I don't like hard holding gels.


 

You have to use a tiny tiny bit, if you don't want a heavy hold. Using it with wet hair will be the best, you can use the water to spread and strech it out.


----------



## chebaby

i dont like afroveda PUR too much. its ok, not a STRONG hold but its def. is not a light hold. i guess its good for slicking the hair back into a bun or puff but other than that im not too fond of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> *I contact BJ via paypal* about my order and the response was quick! *The sitrinillah was removed from my order*!


 
I Told You

Glad you got it resolved.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well Ya'll, Day 2 of "Wigging It"  I guess today wasn't too bad.  

I am trying to look at this in a Positive Manner.

It Keeps My Hands off of it.....righterplexed?  And it gives me a PS....righterplexed?  

And it allows me to moisturize during the day.

I Had 2 Important Business Meetings today, so at least I wasn't worried about my Hair looking a Hotmess.

I think I may go on my Lunch Hour tomorrow and look for a back-up.  

I just shoulda bought 2 when I was in there.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well Ya'll, Day 2 of "Wigging It" I guess today wasn't too bad.
> 
> I am trying to look at this in a Positive Manner.
> 
> It Keeps My Hands off of it.....righterplexed? And it gives me a PS....righterplexed?
> 
> And it allows me to moisturize during the day.
> 
> I Had 2 Important Business Meetings today, so at least I wasn't worried about my Hair looking a Hotmess.
> 
> I think I may go on my Lunch Hour tomorrow and look for a back-up.
> 
> I just shoulda bought 2 when I was in there.


 
What kind of wig do you have t? I might get me one.


----------



## robot.

I think I'm gonna buy more Silica supplements. I really feel like it gave me a good growth boost.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> What kind of wig do you have t? I might get me one.


 
It's Human Hair


----------



## chebaby

Ediese(hope i spelled that right) has me wanting to get a natural weave or wig.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> Ediese(hope i spelled that right) has me wanting to get a natural weave or wig.


 
If I 'decide' to PS this Summer, I'm thinking about getting an Afro-Texured/Natural Phony Pony (Short)! 

Especially if I am deep into a Stretch.


----------



## mkd

Che, you took the words out of my mouth.  Me too.  I want a curly weave.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> Ediese(hope i spelled that right) has me wanting to get a natural weave or wig.


 


mkd said:


> Che, you took the words out of my mouth. Me too. I want a curly weave.


 
Neither One of Ya'll Need to be Sewing Nothing or Gluing Nothing On Ya'll's Heads.

Start off with a Wig FIRST, See how you like it and then go from there. 

And you can snatch it off every night and still get to "Your Hair" to Moisturize, Wash/DC, Comb, and overall Treat your hair.

Unless you've had one before  I Haven't.  

And I want to be able to get to my po' little hurr


----------



## La Colocha

Tonight im going to moisturize with the same things, after tonight i may have 2 uses left of the miapella, its not worth repurchasing having to use so much. And tommorrow im going to dc with califa conditioner+jbco and that will be gone.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Neither One of Ya'll Need to be Sewing Nothing or Gluing Nothing On Ya'll's Heads.
> 
> Start off with a Wig FIRST, See how you like it and then go from there.
> 
> And you can snatch it off every night and still get to "Your Hair" to Moisturize, Wash/DC, Comb, and overall Treat your hair.
> 
> Unless you've had one before I Haven't.
> 
> And I want to be able to get to my po' little hurr


 yeeeesssssss!!!!! . girl i am too scared to really have anything sewn or glued to my head. i can see me now tryna snatch it off when i cant get to my hair like i want. 
but Ediese's pics really make me think


----------



## mkd

T, there is a wig I have been eyeing for a while now.  It is a very cute bob.  I think I will feel self conscious though. 

I am trying the SSI fortifying mask now.  I am going to wash it out in about an hour.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> T, there is a wig I have been eyeing for a while now. It is a very cute bob. *I think I will feel self conscious though*.
> 
> I am trying the SSI fortifying mask now. I am going to wash it out in about an hour.


 one of my major problems


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> T, there is a wig I have been eyeing for a while now.  It is a very cute bob.  I think I will feel self conscious though.
> 
> I am trying the *SSI fortifying mask *now.  I am going to wash it out in about an hour.



I got a sample of this a while back and I loved it. I just never repurchased it, I will with her next sale. I doubt it will be for Christmas/New Years, she has closed up shop till the 4th of January.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> yeeeesssssss!!!!! . girl i am too scared to really have anything sewn or glued to my head. i can see me now tryna snatch it off when i cant get to my hair like i want.
> but Ediese's pics really make me think



I was gonna get a curly weave until I learned about people's hair thinning out. It scared the ish outta me and still does. I know it will look cute on yall.


----------



## mkd

Yeah that scares me too Charz.  I feel like I would be that one person who got a set back fooling with it.


----------



## Brownie518

Charzboss said:


> I got my Hairveda Shipping Notice!
> 
> Holla!!!!!!!!!


 
Me, too!!! Can't wait to see what's in those bags!!


----------



## Charz

Brownie518 said:


> Me, too!!! Can't wait to see what's in those bags!!



Holla! I'm gonna be jammin with my bags! I'm not nice like mkd I got those bags FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY ARE ALL MINE!!!! BWAHAHAAHAHHA


----------



## mkd

Charzboss said:


> Holla! I'm gonna be jammin with my bags! I'm not nice like mkd I got those bags FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY ARE ALL MINE!!!! BWAHAHAAHAHHA


 
The hair bag is all mine and now that I bought stuff at Christine Gant, the body bags will be mine too.  

Che and Charz, I know you and Che are bored with AfroVeda but do you like the cocolatte still? I think I want to order that and ashlii conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518

Charzboss said:


> Holla! I'm gonna be jammin with my bags! I'm not nice like mkd I got those bags FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY ARE ALL MINE!!!! BWAHAHAAHAHHA


 

...I was tryin' to front but SO DID I!!!!! I'm not giving up those soaps or buttercremes for nobody!!! 

I hope I get some CoCasta in there!!


----------



## mkd

Brownie, how many bags did you get?


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> The hair bag is all mine and now that I bought stuff at Christine Gant, the body bags will be mine too.
> 
> Che and Charz, I know you and Che are bored with AfroVeda but do you like the cocolatte still? I think I want to order that and ashlii conditioner.



I Love the Ashlii but the cocolatte stank! I couldn't deal with the smell, it kinda has the same consistency has the Shea-Amla but more oily.


----------



## mkd

Charzboss said:


> I Love the Ashlii but the cocolatte stank! I couldn't deal with the smell, it kinda has the same consistency has the Shea-Amla but more oily.


 LOL!!!!!  Yeah, I remember you whispering in your review that it doesn't smell like chocolate.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Brownie, how many bags did you get?


 
I think I got 3 of them, at least.  I got a shipping discount receipt but I don't remember what my other order was.


----------



## Shay72

My Hairveda is here! Hopefully I can pick it up from the condo office in the morning. They have gotten in the habit of bringing it out to me.  I was hand delivered my Jessicurl box this morning . 

My hair is ssoooooooo soft.  It's always soft but this is a different type of soft. I have been using that sample oil Darcy's sent and the TW mist for the past few days.  I used up the Afroveda Prana Green Tea which makes my hair really soft too so it will be a repurchase at some point.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> The hair bag is all mine and now that I bought stuff at Christine Gant, the body bags will be mine too.
> 
> Che and Charz, I know you and Che are bored with AfroVeda but do you like the cocolatte still? I think I want to order that and ashlii conditioner.


 i was JUST thinking about selling 90% of my afroveda products. the only thing i plan on keeping is the ashlii amala, hemp butter and curly custard. idk yet though. i really think i will sale them.

the cocolatte is good but i dont think i will keep it. well i have 2 jars so maybe i will keep one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I used up the Afroveda Prana Green Tea which makes my hair really soft too so it will be a repurchase at some point.


 
WOW!  _You Used that Up Already? _ Good Job! 

I am definitely implementing your practices in the Deep Conditioning Challenge

(That's Why I decided that Use Up Your Stash Challenge didn't make any sense, For Me.)

I Can reach that same End Goal, if I do what you do and Just use it up.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i was JUST thinking about selling 90% of my afroveda products. the only thing i plan on keeping is the ashlii amala, hemp butter and curly custard. idk yet though. i really think i will sale them.
> 
> the cocolatte is good but i dont think i will keep it. well i have 2 jars so maybe i will keep one.


 Che, PM me if you decide to sell them.  What all do you have?

I just used up a pump bottle of Aussie Moist.  I have another pump bottle and a regular sized bottle that Fab sent me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Yeah that scares me too Charz. I feel like I would be that one person who got a set back fooling with it.


 
Go Try the Wig On and See.  Of Course I didn't 

I bought it and "quickly" left the store.

And You're Right, it does sorta make you feel self-concious. I didn't have it on the other night when BabyBoy came over.  

I may have to get a real long one for that(Fun Times) 

But, Imma Do what I gotta Do (For Now).

And See where it gets me.erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> My Hairveda is here! Hopefully I can pick it up from the condo office in the morning. They have gotten in the habit of bringing it out to me. I was hand delivered my Jessicurl box this morning .
> 
> My hair is ssoooooooo soft. It's always soft but this is a different type of soft. I have been using that sample oil Darcy's sent and the* TW mist* for the past few days. I used up the Afroveda Prana Green Tea which makes my hair really soft too so it will be a repurchase at some point.


 
The tw mist will make your hair soft too.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> LOL!!!!! Yeah, I remember you whispering in your review that it doesn't smell like chocolate.


 mine smells like chocolate but not as good as oyin whipped pudding and coco tree detangling ghee. i smelled them all the other night to compare and oyin def. smells the best. coco ghee smells almost like oyin but the smell is fainter. but cocolatte has an undertone of something else i do not like. i mean it smells like it ALMOST smells good if you understand what im saying lol


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, PM me if you decide to sell them. What all do you have?
> 
> I just used up a pump bottle of Aussie Moist. I have another pump bottle and a regular sized bottle that Fab sent me.


 lets see. i have:
cocolatte
shea amla
pur whipped gelly
rice bran oil(i think i still have this. i have to check)
shikakai growth oil
hibiscus oil


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> lets see. i have:
> cocolatte
> shea amla
> pur whipped gelly
> rice bran oil(i think i still have this. i have to check)
> shikakai growth oil
> *hibiscus oil*


 

You don't like the hibiscus oil? I like the smell and its ok for me as far as a prepoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Everybody seems to have a Good Amount in Their Stashes. 

That's extra incentive to keep using it up, evaluate, analyze (make notes) and trade or sell what is not working for them as we all head into the New Year.  Both with Better Knowledge and a Some-what Lighter Load.

Come On Ladies!  Let's Stay Motivated!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Everybody seems to have a Good Amount in Their Stashes.
> 
> That's extra incentive to keep using it up, evaluate, analyze (make notes) and trade or sell what is not working for them as we all head into the New Year. Both with Better Knowledge and a Some-what Lighter Load.
> 
> Come On Ladies! Let's Stay Motivated!


 
Im trying, i want to do better next year. I want to increase my savings in all areas and decrease my spending. I want to do a sale too but ive gone through the cycle so many times. Im really thinking about it though. If i do one it will be sometime this month because i go back to work next month (hopefully) and won't have time to run to the p.o. But im going to be all about using up my stuff with the option if i use 1 then i can buy 1. If i see a really good sale on a staple i will take advantage and i mean really good. 10%,20% off is out of the question, i need something good for me to buy.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> You don't like the hibiscus oil? I like the smell and its ok for me as far as a prepoo.


 really besides coconut, evoo and jbco i think all oils are the same lol. i mean there was nothing bad about it but it didnt wow me either.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> really besides coconut, evoo and jbco i think all oils are the same lol. i mean there was nothing bad about it but it didnt wow me either.


 
Your right che, because when im done with mine im sticking strictly with jbco as my oil.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Im trying, i want to do better next year. I want to increase my savings in all areas and decrease my spending. I want to do a sale too but ive gone through the cycle so many times. Im really thinking about it though. If i do one it will be sometime this month because i go back to work next month (hopefully) and won't have time to run to the p.o. But im going to be all about using up my stuff with the option if i use 1 then i can buy 1. If i see a really good sale on a staple i will take advantage and i mean really good. 10%,20% off is out of the question, i need something good for me to buy.


 this is exactly how i feel. i want to use everything up just so i can start in on everything i call a staple. but i will have the option to make purchases based on sales or using up products.

my thing is when i say my staples, its still a lot of products. but its what i can get locally(for the most part) and what i KNOW works.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Your right che, because when im done with mine im sticking strictly with jbco as my oil.


 i love jbco but i cant give up my coconut oil or evoo. to tell you the truth i only like evoo for pre poo because i feel like its a treatment all on its own.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*


La Colocha said:



			Im trying, i want to do better next year. I want to increase my savings in all areas and decrease my spending. /QUOTE]
		
Click to expand...

*


La Colocha said:


> Me Too Girl!  We are soooo >>HERE<<
> 
> Time Out for Not Doing what We signed Up to Do in this Challenge.
> 
> If I want to buy that Ojon Restorative Treatment @ $55.00 I will.
> 
> And Not have 1,000,000,000 other Conditioners sitting here too, not being used.
> 
> It just isn't practical.  And it's Sorta Scary!
> 
> Imma be alot Smarter about Spending My $ in 2010.
> 
> And that will be after I make a Significant Dent Using Up my Current Stash.


----------



## mkd

I just need maybe 2 DCs that I like.  I _like _ AOHSR and AOWC but I don't love them.  I definitely want to keep banana brulee in my rotation and I want 2 others.  After that, I am straight.  I think I will have my staples then.  Like Che said, I really wish I could get stuff locally but there are only a few select things I can find.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> this is exactly how i feel. i want to use everything up just so i can start in on everything i call a staple. but i will have the option to make purchases based on sales or using up products.
> 
> *my thing is when i say my staples, its still a lot of products. but its what i can get locally(for the most part) and what i KNOW works*.


 
Girl ain't nothing wrong with that, and like you said we have the option and i like that



chebaby said:


> i love jbco but i cant give up my coconut oil or evoo. to tell you the truth i only like evoo for pre poo because i feel like its a treatment all on its own.


 
I have some evoo in the cabinet that i rarely use for cooking, i may try it. I bought that bottle last year and barely use it. I used to mix it with suave coconut conditioner to deep condition with before i found the hair boards. I should have stayed my tail off the innernet and yes i said innernet.


----------



## fattyfatfat

you know im always in the financial forum to help with savings ideas! you should see the people at work coming to me for money advice. Im going to start charging them!




La Colocha said:


> *Im trying, i want to do better next year. I want to increase my savings in all areas and decrease my spending.* I want to do a sale too but ive gone through the cycle so many times. Im really thinking about it though. If i do one it will be sometime this month because i go back to work next month (hopefully) and won't have time to run to the p.o. But im going to be all about using up my stuff with the option if i use 1 then i can buy 1. If i see a really good sale on a staple i will take advantage and i mean really good. 10%,20% off is out of the question, i need something good for me to buy.


----------



## fattyfatfat

thats right girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tell your friend Ms. Visa C. Card or Mr. Master Card that you wont be needing him for a while!




			
				IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Imma be alot Smarter about Spending My $ in 2010.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Girl ain't nothing wrong with that, and like you said we have the option and i like that
> 
> 
> 
> I have some evoo in the cabinet that i rarely use for cooking, i may try it. I bought that bottle last year and barely use it. I used to mix it with suave coconut conditioner to deep condition with before i found the hair boards. I should have stayed my tail off the innernet and yes i said innernet.


 its funny because when i first started using evoo i hated it. my hair would be so hard and crunchy if used as a sealant. but now i can use it however i like and my hair loves it. this hair of mine is funny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> *you know im always in the financial forum to help with savings ideas!* you should see the people at work coming to me for money advice. Im going to start charging them!


 
Well Gurrlll.............Help Us Out in 2010.  Think of some stuff we can focus on.

Start thinking of some techniques to help PJ's stay focused and on task.

We have wha????  Like 16 Days left to get Our Hair Buying Partying Out and Come the First..........

Clank-Clank


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I just need maybe 2 DCs that I like. I _like _AOHSR and AOWC but I don't love them. I definitely want to keep banana brulee in my rotation and I want 2 others. After that, I am straight. I think I will have my staples then.* Like Che said, I really wish I could get stuff locally but there are only a few select things I can find*.


 
This is the biggest problem for me and i think a majority of us, i live in the middle of corn fields so yall already know. Im trying to get some natural products here but i really don't think they want to sell them. Now hear me out because im going left field. If they started selling natural products or even decent products, and women get their hair healthy, what will happen to the bss? And i can't speak for no one elses bss but the only good products ive seen there are mizani,kera care, and a few other lines, some of that stuff in there isn't fit to put on a dog but people are buying it because that's all they know. Alot of women don't know about quality products, hell i didn't know before i found the hair boards and its sad. Sorry so long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> And i can't speak for no one elses bss but *the only good products ive seen there are mizani,kera care, and a few other lines, some of that stuff in there isn't fit to put on a dog but people are buying it because that's all they know*. Alot of women don't know about quality products, hell i didn't know before i found the hair boards and its sad. Sorry so long.


 
And even at the "Salons"


----------



## Brownie518

Its taking me so long to use things up right now, what with washing once a week and using the same products each week. I got rid of so much extra stuff and now that I am back to using the same products consistently, I see my hair responding. It loves it!! My niece is going to visit some of her friends at college in VA so I gave her a lot of stuff to take. That helped get the stash down a little more. I'm going to do another 'recon' on my stash this week while i'm on vacation, see how much extra I really have now. I don't think it will be too much. (fingers crossed)

I'm going to do my hair Wednesday night, and I think I'll do it again on Sunday night, since I'll be off. Get into the swing of the Deep Conditioning Challenge!!


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> you know im always in the financial forum to help with savings ideas! you should see the people at work coming to me for money advice. Im going to start charging them!


 
I see you washnset, like i said in the frugalista thread i have some things down pat but next year im working on the rest.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Its taking me so long to use things up right now, what with washing once a week and using the same products each week. I got rid of so much extra stuff and now that I am back to using the same products consistently, I see my hair responding. It loves it!! My niece is going to visit some of her friends at college in VA so I gave her a lot of stuff to take. That helped get the stash down a little more. I'm going to do another 'recon' on my stash this week while i'm on vacation, see how much extra I really have now. I don't think it will be too much. (fingers crossed)
> 
> I'm going to do my hair Wednesday night, and I think I'll do it again on Sunday night, since I'll be off. Get into the swing of the Deep Conditioning Challenge!!



Your doing a good job miss b, i think we all joined the dc challenge and that will help get rid of some things.



IDareT'sHair said:


> And even at the "Salons"


 
Girl who you tellin, im not saying all stylists but alot ain't worth 2 drops of pee, and people listen to them like its the word of god.


----------



## fattyfatfat

amen!!!!!!!!!!! Im so happy that I found LHCF.





La Colocha said:


> This is the biggest problem for me and i think a majority of us, i live in the middle of corn fields so yall already know. Im trying to get some natural products here but i really don't think they want to sell them. Now hear me out because im going left field. If they started selling natural products or even decent products, and women get their hair healthy, what will happen to the bss? And i can't speak for no one elses bss but the only good products ive seen there are mizani,kera care, and a few other lines, *some of that stuff in there isn't fit to put on a dog but people are buying it because that's all they know. Alot of women don't know about quality products, hell i didn't know before i found the hair boards and its sad. Sorry so long*.


----------



## fattyfatfat

100% of the stylists I have gone to dont know anything about hair care! I mean...come on...what stylist would help someone take out a sew in and let them color and relax allllllll on the same day (ive seen this happen so many times). these stylists are out for $$$$ and will do anything to anyones head to get their money. im really trying to be a DIY'er because everytime I left the salon I would be pissed off! Just yesterday this woman was YANKING at my hair to detangle it . I also got the "mami you need a relaxer" speech . Im patiently waiting for a few things to come in the mail so I can do it allllll by myself.




La Colocha said:


> Your doing a good job miss b, i think we all joined the dc challenge and that will help get rid of some things.
> 
> 
> 
> Girl who you tellin, im not saying all stylists but alot ain't worth 2 drops of pee, and people listen to them like its the word of god.


----------



## Brownie518

Random - I really like the Shescentit Avocado conditioner. I got the new formula the other day. That will be a sure repurchase. I'll get the larger size next time, like I did with the Green Tea & Hibiscus!


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> Random - I really like the Shescentit Avocado conditioner. I got the new formula the other day. That will be a sure repurchase. I'll get the larger size next time, like I did with the Green Tea & Hibiscus!


 I have a big size too Brownie.  I use this on my son's hair.  I love it.  It makes my hair so silky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I know For Me, in 2010, Imma hafta approach my Entire Hair Care thing Totally Different and Focus less on purchasing products and more on getting results from the stuff I have.  

IK I have a 2 year membership, but I was just looking critically at my hair, IK I'll be here a good 3-4-5 Years tryin' to get somewhere!

So, I need to get off the Product Buying Kick and Get into the Results Getting Kick and Settle In real comfortable like for the Long Haul., because honestly, it's going to take me a Minute.


----------



## mkd

I like SSI fortifying mask.  I am going to add it as a protein conditioner with AOGPB.


----------



## mkd

Reading the thread on HV cocasta oil, I hope I get some in my bag.


----------



## chebaby

ok i see now that if im gonna keep doing braid outs i will be doing my hair twice a week(co washing). which isnt a bad thing because it'll make sure my hair stays moisturized.

i want to try shescentit avocado conditioner too but i'll wait for that. .


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> I like SSI fortifying mask. I am going to add it as a protein conditioner with AOGPB.


 
 I knew you'd like it, mkd!! That's one of my favorites!! 



mkd said:


> Reading the thread on HV cocasta oil, I hope I get some in my bag.


 
I loooove Cocasta!!! Have you tried it??


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> I knew you'd like it, mkd!! That's one of my favorites!!
> 
> 
> 
> I loooove Cocasta!!! Have you tried it??


 Not yet!  I have not used anything  HV yet


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> *100% of the stylists I have gone to dont know anything about hair care! I mean...come on...what stylist would help someone take out a sew in and let them color and relax allllllll on the same day (ive seen this happen so many times).* these stylists are out for $$$$ and will do anything to anyones head to get their money. im really trying to be a DIY'er because everytime I left the salon I would be pissed off! Just yesterday this woman was YANKING at my hair to detangle it . I also got the "mami you need a relaxer" speech . Im patiently waiting for a few things to come in the mail so I can do it allllll by myself.


 
You ain't never lied. There is one thing also that i never paid attention to when i used to go. THEIR HAIR. My stylists hair was broke off and burnt up, but she knew best. Whatever she told me to do i did. If i ever go back again, i will pay attention to her hair and the other peoples hair she is doing before i even consider making an appointment.


----------



## chebaby

well i know i aint never stepping foot in another salong in my life. the last lady who took care of my hair kept my hair looking real nice but she would rake through my hair like it was nothing.
i MIGHT go to a salon in a year or two to get a cut because with the dange in the front my hair is messed up lmao. but thats a big might, and thats in a couple of years lmao.


i am another lover of cocasta oil. matter of fact im gonna use it tonight instead of jbco like i planed.


----------



## mkd

Che, are you going to self trim?  I am scurred to try that .  It would be a great skill!


----------



## robot.

I think my X-mas gift to myself is going to be a nice shescentit shopping spree.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, are you going to self trim? I am scurred to try that . It would be a great skill!


 honestly i dont plan on trimming at all until i reach full sl. the only area i am trimming/cutting is the heat damage part.
and yes i will do it myself. dont know how yet but i bet youtube will show me lmao.


----------



## panamoni

IDareT'sHair said:


> Go Try the Wig On and See. Of Course I didn't
> 
> I bought it and "quickly" left the store.
> 
> And You're Right, it does sorta make you feel self-concious. I didn't have it on the other night when BabyBoy came over.
> 
> I may have to get a real long one for that(Fun Times)
> 
> But, Imma Do what I gotta Do (For Now).
> 
> And See where it gets me.erplexed


 

I've been thinking about getting a wig too...I know I would be soooooo self conscious.  They do have a nice semi-private area in the back where you can try them on, so maybe I'll at least do that.  

I did get a phony bun, which I love, so I think I'll buy more of those.  And, maybe a phony pony.  I did buy a curly/natural one for Halloween, but maybe I can use it...I don't know, think I'd be too self-conscious.  We'll see.  

I'm trying to do protective styles with pins (Good Hair Days) and clips (Goody Ouchless Clips) only and not use ponytail holders, because I think even the Ouchless holders and nylons might be causing problems, at least until I get to APL.  So, a wig would be perfect for the no ponytail holder look.  Not sure.  We'll see.


----------



## panamoni

mkd said:


> I just need maybe 2 DCs that I like. I _like _*AOHSR* and *AOWC* but I don't love them. I definitely want to keep banana brulee in my rotation and I want 2 others. After that, I am straight. I think I will have my staples then. Like Che said, I really wish I could get stuff locally but there are only a few select things I can find.


 

MKD, Can you describe the difference between the two?  I have AOHSR which I should be finishing up soon and I think it's ok.  What's WC like?


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, im going to finish my califa conditoner mix today with dcing. Also instead of selling the things i was going to sell im going to put them up in case i want to use them later. So after i finish my miapella im going to strictly use my shea butter i got from peaceloveandsunshine as my main moisturizer. Im putting up jcns and darcys twisting cream also my coffee butter and hibiscus oil. They at least have a year shelf life so if i want to revisit them ill have them put up. I will change my prepoo to olive butter, avocado butter or jbco.


----------



## Charz

ROBOTxcore said:


> I think my X-mas gift to myself is going to be a nice shescentit shopping spree.


 

Her store is closed untill January the 4th.....


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Good day ladies, im going to finish my califa conditoner mix today with dcing. Also instead of selling the things i was going to sell im going to put them up in case i want to use them later. So after i finish my miapella im going to strictly use my shea butter i got from peaceloveandsunshine as my main moisturizer. Im putting up jcns and darcys twisting cream also my coffee butter and hibiscus oil. They at least have a year shelf life so if i want to revisit them ill have them put up. I will change my prepoo to olive butter, avocado butter or jbco.


 

Errr, if you do end up selling anything, let yo peeps know in advance....I'm just sayin


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Errr, if you do end up selling anything, let yo peeps know in advance....I'm just sayin


 
I sure will, im putting them up for now so i won't have to rebuy them if i want to go back to them. But if anything changes ill send out pm's.


----------



## mkd

panamoni said:


> MKD, Can you describe the difference between the two? I have AOHSR which I should be finishing up soon and I think it's ok. What's WC like?


 Pana, to me the AOHSR is a lot heavier than the AOWC.  The AOWC is hit or miss for me. Sometimes my hair likes it a lot and sometimes my hair does not feel as moisturized with it.  I like them both but I think I like HSR just a little bit better.


----------



## chebaby

i used up my honey hemp last night and sold a few things. like La, im putting some things away. i will start using my butters as pre poos too.


----------



## mkd

Che, I saw your thread on the exchange forum and thought to myself, Miss Che wasn't playing about selling stuff


----------



## robot.

Charzboss said:


> Her store is closed untill January the 4th.....



I know. I believe in late x-mas gifts.

Anyway, I got second day hair! For the first time!


----------



## Charz

ROBOTxcore said:


> I know. I believe in late x-mas gifts.
> 
> Anyway, I got second day hair! For the first time!


 

Yay! With the Afroveda Jelly Right?


----------



## robot.

Yep.

I don't mind the crunch now that I think it serves a purpose. I slept and my curls were still there, just mashed. I spritzed with some water and was out the door!


----------



## redecouvert

used up my kbb luscious hair mask, giving a lot of hair products to lil sis ..told her to bring very little clothes...working on finish christine gant hair butter....I think I might not repucharse it and just repurchase the hair oil
but then it left my hair soo fabulous..all i did was touch my hair the entire day


----------



## chebaby

urggggg my hair is not soft. well thats not totally true. my hair is not as soft as i like. i dont know why, i deep conditioned, co washed all with moisture, added a ton of leave in and oil and then braided with curls whipped cream and sealed with jojoba oil. this morning when i realized my hair wouldnt be as soft i put in a good amount of TW mist sealed with shea butter and my hair still isnt as soft.
so tonight im going to drench my hair in ojon mist and braid with my shea butter mix(which im going to melt again and mix in more evoo lol).

i hate for my hair to not be so moisturized because i have color on my ends and i need my hair to feel drenched in order to be calm. now i keep feeling my ends and shaking my head lol. im going to be a wreck all day worried about these ends.

on a good note. i also used natures gate pomegrante conditioner for color treated hair and i love it. it is very moisturizing and my hair was so shiny and the uncolored part looked so black. im loving it. it will be a repurchase when im done with it.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, I saw your thread on the exchange forum and thought to myself, Miss Che wasn't playing about selling stuff


 told ya. they done messed up now . once i learned i was on a roll.


----------



## mkd

I got my Christine Gant and afroveda.  Christine sent me a free bar of soap and a sample of the deep conditioner.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charz, I just realized I can't use deodorants that contain propylene glycol either, that's why Jasmine's deodorant gives me fire pits even though it's "natural". I got the coconut deodorant from Lush today, I'll let you know how it works out. 

Yeah this has nothing to do with hair, but I still wanted to say it  guess I could have sent a pm,oh well....


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I got my Christine Gant and afroveda. Christine sent me a free bar of soap and a sample of the deep conditioner.


  is that the babassu conditioner?
i wanted to try that but i will hold out.

i STILL have not gotten my blended beauty happy nappy styles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

panamoni said:


> I've been thinking about getting a wig too...I know I would be soooooo self conscious. They do have a nice semi-private area in the back where you can try them on, so maybe I'll at least do that.
> 
> I did get a phony bun, which I love, so I think I'll buy more of those. And, maybe a phony pony. I did buy a curly/natural one for Halloween, but maybe I can use it...I don't know, think I'd be too self-conscious. We'll see.


 
I Must Say it's been an interesting Week re: Da' Wig  I guess I am kinda getting more use to it and it's been in the 20's here so, having that extra protection is at least keeping my 'bald' head warm

I am liking it because of what's going on underneath.  Not Sure about Baggying under it tho'  IK alot of ladies do....wonder if that would be too much moisture?

But So Far, So Good.  Once I get use to looking at myself in it 

Just think people get to BSL, MBL & WL in Wigs

Tomorrow's My Last Day at work for 2009, so I won't be wearing it for the next 2 weeks anyway.  But come January, (for work) I'll be back in it.


----------



## chebaby

urggggg my hair needs moisture fast. but i think i took all my samples of moisturizers out of my purse. that was a dumb move.
i dont thin one day with stupid hair will kill me lol.

i think my happy nappy styles will be delivered today. its by ups and i was looking for usps.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> urggggg my hair needs moisture fast. but i think i took all my samples of moisturizers out of my purse. that was a dumb move.
> i dont thin one day with stupid hair will kill me lol.
> 
> i think my happy nappy styles will be delivered today. its by ups and i was looking for usps.


 
Have you clarified?


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> is that the babassu conditioner?
> i wanted to try that but i will hold out.
> 
> i STILL have not gotten my blended beauty happy nappy styles.


 Yes, it is.  I hope this sample covers my hair


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Have you clarified?


 yea i claryfied last week. i think the whipped cream just didnt give me the same moisture it did last time. and my hair feels all tangled and ratty in the back
i dont know if i should co wash again tonight and start over or just moisturize this mess.


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> Charz, I just realized I can't use deodorants that contain propylene glycol either, that's why Jasmine's deodorant gives me fire pits even though it's "natural". I got the coconut deodorant from Lush today, I'll let you know how it works out.
> 
> Yeah this has nothing to do with hair, but I still wanted to say it  guess I could have sent a pm,oh well....



I can't stand that these "natural" products have this very unnatural ingredient. It's basically anti-freeze!

Shoot I love free samples but Jasmine's gave me the deodorant sample and I had to trash it. Does the Coconut smell good? I'm sorry you got the firepits


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> yea i claryfied last week. i think the whipped cream just didnt give me the same moisture it did last time. and my hair feels all tangled and ratty in the back
> i dont know if i should co wash again tonight and start over or just moisturize this mess.


 
Maybe you should start over and cowash. I hope it gets better.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charzboss said:


> I can't stand that these "natural" products have this very unnatural ingredient. It's basically anti-freeze!
> 
> Shoot I love free samples but Jasmine's gave me the deodorant sample and I had to trash it. Does the Coconut smell good? I'm sorry you got the firepits



It smells soooo good. My nose is currently buried in my pits  it feels moisturizing too which is weird since it's a powder but it's almost creamy when I rub it between my fingers. So far so good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Just _Doused_ My Hair in JBCO and Now Doing a Scalp Massage. 

This may be the only thing I use for awhile this winter under My Wig to See what kinda Traction I can get from using it exclusively.

I am off the Mega-Tek until I relax and will hafta wait about a week or so to start using it again, so I will just use JBCO.

Speaking of Clarifying.....I may do a Clarifying Co-Wash with My Avalon Organics Lemon, Shea & Babbasu Oil Clarifying Conditioner this week.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

^^^^are you using the lavender scented one or the regular JBCO? How long are you massaging for? I love giving myself scalp massages


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> ^^^^are you using the lavender scented one or the regular JBCO? How long are you massaging for? I love giving myself scalp massages


 
You Know.....I didn't get the Lavendar one  I have the regular. (Maybe next time I re-order)erplexed  

I am massaging now.  Maybe 15-20 minutes.  It feels Great!  

Get that Circulation Going


----------



## Shay72

Thank goodness I'm refridgerating some of these products or storage would be a huge issue .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Thank goodness I'm refridgerating some of these products or storage would be a huge issue .


 
  Girl, I Feel You!


----------



## mkd

Afroveda gelly smells really good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Afroveda gelly smells really good.


 
I'm Glad Your Stuff is All Coming In!


----------



## chebaby

i love the smell of that whipped gelly.

T you just reminded me i havent messaged my scalp in months lol. i may do that tonight with coconut oil.

and my happy nappy styles came. yaaaaayyyyy.
ok i cant wait im gonna use it tonight after i cowash with natures gate conditioner. im gonna use kbb hair milk sealed with jbco and the the happy nappy styles and im gonna pay close attention to the ends.


----------



## mkd

T, once my HV comes, I won't be expecting anything else.  

Che, what is this happy nappy styles? 

Never mind, I found it.  It looks really good.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> T, once my HV comes, I won't be expecting anything else.
> 
> Che, what is this happy nappy styles?
> 
> Never mind, I found it. It looks really good.


 yea its by blended beauty. i like most of the products i tried from them. i think the happy nappy styles is a heavier version of the curl styling butter.
i also want to try the silk shake, im thinking about buying it now because it sounds yummy.


----------



## mkd

Yes! The silkshake sounds soooo good.


----------



## chebaby

yea i want it so bad. i have the curl frizz pudding and it has so much slip and seems to give me moisture but i really cant tell because i use it along with a leave in before i wrap my hair in a towel.


----------



## mkd

I wonder how their deep conditioner is.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, i fell alseep and im just now dcing, i used up the califa conditoner.

@ che, hun did your hair turn out better?


----------



## chebaby

mkd, i only tried the quenching conditioner and i really cant say if i liked it or not. im bordering on saying i didnt like it and it wont be a repurchase. esp. because of the price.

La, im still at work. ive been touching my hair and it doesnt feel dry and crunchy it just feels like there is zero product in my hair. the thing thats really getting me is that the back feels tangled and ratty. i cant imagine why or how when i detangled in the shower and dtangled when i took sections to braid.
but ill be home in a little bit to take care of it.


----------



## La Colocha

I am really loving shea butter right now, on my skin and hair, can a pj sit down now and have 1 moisturizer that does so many things. I don't know but that would save me so much money next year. Ive even started using it on my lips and face. After this miapella is gone im going to challenge myself to use only shea butter as my only moisturizer all over for a month starting monday. From dec 21 to jan 21. Wish me luck.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I wonder how their deep conditioner is.


 
mk: If You get it let me know how it is!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies:  I crashed earlier.......Now I'm up & wide awake.  And I see all the Good Little PJ's are tucked safely away for the night.  (Even Shay, da' Night Owl).

Holla Later!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies: I crashed earlier.......Now I'm up & wide awake. And I see all the Good Little PJ's are tucked safely away for the night. (Even Shay, da' Night Owl).
> 
> Holla Later!


 
Im always up this time of night. I fell asleep early too, and now im really awake.


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> *I am really loving shea butter right now, on my skin and hair,* can a pj sit down now and have 1 moisturizer that does so many things. I don't know but that would save me so much money next year. Ive even started using it on my lips and face. After this miapella is gone im going to challenge myself to use only shea butter as my only moisturizer all over for a month starting monday. *From dec 21 to jan 21. Wish me luck*.


Shea butter will be a staple for life  I love it in my body butters and made a concoction a few months ago with organic VCO, blackseed oil and jojoba oil. It is getting bitterly cold now so I also used this concoction for my face during the month of November  When I had my facial last time, the lady said my face was fine and was not congested.  One day I changed handbags and forgot my lippy pucker so also used this for my lips.

I am going to continue with the Anita Grant oil until my next facial as it seems rich enough for the drying winter months, I will then go back to using my own concoction. If I have any oil left, I will use it in the spring when it is warmer to see how it works for me then.

I occasionally add shea it to my pre-poo treatments if my hair is feeling very dry and will also use my shea concoctions for my ends if they are feeling dry and crunchy.

My skin just adores shea butter concoctions and my skin is so smooth. It really helped to fade a few scars I got. I'm sure that if I had not started using shea, the scars would be visibile


----------



## mkd

La, I love shea butter too.  I use the same mix on my body and hair.  

T, I don't think I am going to buy the blended beauty DC because the one I was thinking about was the one Che said was just ok.


----------



## Charz

Any word on Christmas/New Years sales?


----------



## mkd

Charz, did you get your HV grab bags yet?  I am so excited to see what you got.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Charz, did you get your HV grab bags yet? I am so excited to see what you got.


 

Speak of the devil I was about to post that my HV products are at home right now!!!!!! 

*David will be home around 2 and then he can tell me what I got and sniff stuff for me. Hooray!!!!*


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Any word on Christmas/New Years sales?


 
I don't know charz i know some places will be closed until after new year but if i get any emails ill let you know.


----------



## Charz

Lol I asked David what we are doing tonight. He said, "We are going to see the black princess." LOL, he wants to see it more then me!!!


----------



## La Colocha

rosalindb said:


> Shea butter will be a staple for life  I love it in my body butters and made a concoction a few months ago with organic VCO, blackseed oil and jojoba oil. It is getting bitterly cold now so I also used this concoction for my face during the month of November  When I had my facial last time, the lady said my face was fine and was not congested. One day I changed handbags and forgot my lippy pucker so also used this for my lips.
> 
> I am going to continue with the Anita Grant oil until my next facial as it seems rich enough for the drying winter months, I will then go back to using my own concoction. If I have any oil left, I will use it in the spring when it is warmer to see how it works for me then.
> 
> I occasionally add shea it to my pre-poo treatments if my hair is feeling very dry and will also use my shea concoctions for my ends if they are feeling dry and crunchy.
> 
> My skin just adores shea butter concoctions and my skin is so smooth. It really helped to fade a few scars I got. I'm sure that if I had not started using shea, the scars would be visibile


 
Thanks for sharing rosalind, im glad that your anita oils are working out for you. I know shea is doing me right so far, and its cheap. I will save alot of money using it for all over, if i can just stick to it. I want to start over next year and nip this pj thing in the bud, im going to be all about saving and using up my products.


----------



## mkd

Charzboss said:


> Speak of the devil I was about to post that my HV products are at home right now!!!!!!
> 
> *David will be home around 2 and then he can tell me what I got and sniff stuff for me. Hooray!!!!*


 Umm, why did I get so excited like I was about to be opening my own HV bags.  

So, I like the afroveda whipped gelly.  I used it to slick back my bun and my baby girl's 2 ponys.  I am not going to fool with it to define my curls.  I don't want crunchy hair


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Umm, why did I get so excited like I was about to be opening my own HV bags.
> 
> So, I like the afroveda whipped gelly. *I used it to slick back my bun and my baby girl's 2 ponys. I am not going to fool with it to define my curls. I don't want crunchy hair*


 



That's how I roll too


----------



## La Colocha

Charz here you go

 
Komaza Care 2 Day Holiday Sale​ 
Komaza Care would like to offer you 10% off your purchase made this December 17th and 18th!

Please be sure to enter the word *SAVE *as the coupon code during checkout to take advantage of your 10% discount.​


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Charz here you go
> 
> 
> 
> Komaza Care 2 Day Holiday Sale​
> 
> Komaza Care would like to offer you 10% off your purchase made this December 17th and 18th!​
> Please be sure to enter the word *SAVE *as the coupon code during checkout to take advantage of your 10% discount.​


 
Thanks girl!

But I doubt I will try Komaza again. The palm derivative that they put in almost all their products wrecks havoc on my hair.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

What kinda foolishness.... 10%? That doesn't even cover shipping half the time, I would email them back and tell them to keep it because they need it more than me


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> What kinda foolishness.... 10%? That doesn't even cover shipping half the time, I would email them back and tell them to keep it because they need it more than me


 





Bwahahahahaaa


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> What kinda foolishness.... 10%? That doesn't even cover shipping half the time, I would email them back and tell them to keep it because they need it more than me


 
I said next year im not doing anymore 10-20% off, you better come with it if im going to buy something.


----------



## Charz

One of my goody bags apparently is on back order. But I am not trippin! 

My first goody bag had....

Vatika Frosting (love it)
Hydrasilica spritz (Dying to try)
Cocosta Oil (Love it)
Shakaki Shampoo Bar (Dying to try)

I am so freaking happy! Go BJ!!!!

David took pictures!


----------



## mkd

I hope I get cocosta oil and hydrasicila spritz.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> I hope I get cocosta oil and hydrasicila spritz.


 
Fo yall lurkin


----------



## mkd

Charzboss said:


> Fo yall lurkin


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I am really loving shea butter right now, on my skin and hair, can a pj sit down now and have 1 moisturizer that does so many things. I don't know but that would save me so much money next year. Ive even started using it on my lips and face. After this miapella is gone im going to challenge myself to use only shea butter as my only moisturizer all over for a month starting monday. From dec 21 to jan 21. Wish me luck.


 OMG you are so on time with theses words
i braided my hair last night with blended beauty and today my hair sucked. i had already decided that if it didnt work i would stick with shea butter, oyin whipped pudding and shine and define and maybe heavy cream.
really i guess being a natural isnt as easy as i thought this time of year because lately the only thing that keeps my hair moisturized is shea butter and oyin comes in at second place. im thinking about getting rid of everything else(except my summer supply) because they just make me mad and frustrated when i dont get good results.

on another note, i had to co wash my hair today AGAIN. so i did so with the sallys generic paul mitchell the detangler. let me tell yall if you love oyin honey hemp then you will love this. it is amazing. it detangles like a dream and gives amazing moisture. i had to do a w&g puff because i didnt have time to do anything else. i used honey hemp as a leave in followed by jbco and cocasta oil. let it dry a bit and then slathered my hair in shea butter.

i know this is long winded so let me shut up after this lol. but i think my thing with buying moisturizers is that i KNOW shea butter is the best. but when i look at the ingredients in other products and see all the yummyness along with the smells... i just cant help myself.
but after i sale everything or use everything up its just gonna be me, shea butter and oyin against the world lol.


----------



## mkd

Che, are you going to try to make blended beauty work or sell on the exchange forum?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, are you going to try to make blended beauty work or sell on the exchange forum?


 honestly i dont know. i watched a youtube vid where the lady said she got minimal moisture with the happy nappy styles but when she used it with the silk shake it was love lmao. but i dont wanna have to buy something else to make what i already have work.
and i just knew i would love it because it is very thick just like qhemet heavy cream. it wasnt bad but my hair just felt like there was nothing on it. i dont know if its because i claryfied and i just need to re-build my moisture or if its just not for me.


----------



## mkd

Try it a few more times, maybe you will start to like it better.


----------



## maxineshaw

chebaby said:


> OMG you are so on time with theses words
> i braided my hair last night with blended beauty and today my hair sucked. i had already decided that if it didnt work i would stick with shea butter, oyin whipped pudding and shine and define and maybe heavy cream.
> really i guess being a natural isnt as easy as i thought this time of year because lately the only thing that keeps my hair moisturized is shea butter and oyin comes in at second place. im thinking about getting rid of everything else(except my summer supply) because they just make me mad and frustrated when i dont get good results.
> 
> on another note, i had to co wash my hair today AGAIN. so i did so with the sallys generic paul mitchell the detangler. let me tell yall if you love oyin honey hemp then you will love this. it is amazing. it detangles like a dream and gives amazing moisture. i had to do a w&g puff because i didnt have time to do anything else. i used honey hemp as a leave in followed by jbco and cocasta oil. let it dry a bit and then slathered my hair in shea butter.
> 
> i know this is long winded so let me shut up after this lol. but i think my thing with buying moisturizers is that i KNOW shea butter is the best. but when i look at the ingredients in other products and see all the yummyness along with the smells... i just cant help myself.
> but after i sale everything or use everything up its just gonna be me, shea butter and oyin against the world lol.




 ....


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Fo yall lurkin


 




			
				chebaby;9641482 [B said:
			
		

> but when i look at the ingredients in other products and see all the yummyness along with the smells... i just cant help myself.[/B]
> but after i sale everything or use everything up its just gonna be me, shea butter and oyin against the world lol.


 
To the bolded i truly understand, its hard to resist goodness in a jar. I got the shea idea from you and ive been all over the net comparing prices and such. Shea butter is a very cheap product and it can be used for hair, body, lips, face, shaving, prepoo, add it to dc concoctions. It has an endless list of benefits also. I will still keep my tw mist and elucence but im going to try really hard to make shea butter my go to product for moisture. Off topic but i looked at my curlmart order history and it has the total of how much ive spent for the year of 2009 and it was not pretty. And if i added everything on that ive bought from other places on top of that i could have had a down payment for a brand new car its sickning how much i have wasted on hair products im ready for a new year.


----------



## chebaby

off to look at my curlmart history lmao.

ok i think my dryness could have come from 1 of two things. or both. either the shampoo(kenra, yuck) or the abba reconstructor which i loved but realized its hard core compared to what i usually used.
now this is still a toss up because i have co washed like 3 times and deep conditioned with honey hemp and pre pood and everything else i can think of.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> off to look at my curlmart history lmao.
> 
> ok i think my dryness could have come from 1 of two things. or both. either the shampoo(kenra, yuck) or the abba reconstructor which i loved but realized its hard core compared to what i usually used.
> now this is still a toss up because i have co washed like 3 times and deep conditioned with honey hemp and pre pood and everything else i can think of.


 
Is your hair better today or is it still dry?


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Is your hair better today or is it still dry?


 it was dry this morning but i co washed and used lots of jbco, cocasta oil and shea butter so it feels good now.

it just hit me like a ton of bricks. you know what it could be? i stopped drinking water as much as i used to. im going to up my intake(which for the last week has been none).


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> it was dry this morning but i co washed and used lots of jbco, cocasta oil and shea butter so it feels good now.
> 
> it just hit me like a ton of bricks. you know what it could be? i stopped drinking water as much as i used to. im going to up my intake(which for the last week has been none).


 
I know, since ive been off my water intake is low too. I responded in your thread. If at all possible try not to let your hair dry out. And instead of cowashing try to up your dcing and see if that helps. I had a good dc day yesterday my hair drunk it up and was really soft. We have to stay ahead of this cold weather.


----------



## chebaby

thanx La, i think what im gonna do is go back to braidint my hair up for a week at a time with heavy butters. and co washing and deep conditioning on the weekends. it seems braids are the easiest way to keep moisture in the hair.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> thanx La, i think what im gonna do is go back to braidint my hair up for a week at a time with heavy butters. and co washing and deep conditioning on the weekends. *it seems braids are the easiest way to keep moisture in the hair*.


 
Yes it does, were going to make it.


----------



## chebaby

i have the heated on and that seems to soften my hair.
this weather is rough man


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i have the heated on and that seems to soften my hair.
> this weather is rough man


 
It was 20 here today which was actually a relief, its supposed to snow again and im not looking forward to it.

Where's t at, she's probably sleep .


----------



## chebaby

its gonna snow here too this weekend. urrgggg

i thought i saw T in another thread. im surprised she hasnt stopped in.


----------



## mkd

Che, do you always buy shea butter locally?  I saw you say that shea from coastal scents was terrible.


----------



## Charz

BJ accommodated my request on BF to purchase Step 1 separately from her Methi Sativa Protein Set. Usually you have to buy Step 1 and Step 2 both together, but my hair is sensitive to Aloe Vera, which is the base for Step 2.

However, I had initially asked for Step 2 of the Methi Sativa System *by mistake* when I wanted Step 1. I informed Hairveda of my mistake right after I made my order on BF and they offered to accommodate for my error. Well I got my package today and I got Step 2. 

I knew it was an error on my part so I asked BJ if I could pay to ship Step 2 back to her, and if she could send Step 1 with my back ordered goody bag.

She told me to keep the Step 2 and that she would have Step 1 out to me by Saturday.

Hairveda


----------



## mkd

That is good customer service Charz.  How did your hair react to afroveda since all the butters are aloe vera based?


----------



## chebaby

mkd, i only get my shea locally if for some reason i cant order online. but i love the online vendors because they all have the tan shea butter. locally they are all yellow shea.
coastal scents shea butter was so bad lol. it was creamy but very very greasy and just sat on top of my hair. thats why i say all shea isnt the same even if they are both unrefined.
my fave shea butter is from www.texasnaturalsupply.com


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> mkd, i only get my shea locally if for some reason i cant order online. but i love the online vendors because they all have the tan shea butter. locally they are all yellow shea.
> coastal scents shea butter was so bad lol. it was creamy but very very greasy and just sat on top of my hair. thats why i say all shea isnt the same even if they are both unrefined.
> my fave shea butter is from www.texasnaturalsupply.com


 
Which shea do you like better, yellow or tan? The shea i got from peaceloveandsunshine is a light yellow and its the bomb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wha Up Peeps?

I had to catch up on Y & R for the week

Today was my Last Day!  I am officially off until Jan 4th Holla!

I don't have to tell ya'll how happy I am.

I guess I can get an early start on my hair.  I could do it in the morning. 

It's suppose to SNOW

I am really looking forward to the 2010 DC Challenge. Although I DC Weekly now anyway. 

I was trying to decide if I should up my DC'ing to twice a week, but I don't think I am.


----------



## mkd

I like the off white shea better.  I can only find the yellow locally too.   I was thinking about ordering from shea and more but Robot said it was just all right.  I wanted to try butters and bars but I need to order from somewhere that carries both shea and avocado to cut shipping costs.


----------



## mkd

Hi T, you are lucky that is a great break.  I only get christmas eve, christmas day and new years day off.  I think I am going to take some time off the week after Christmas though.


----------



## fattyfatfat

my hairveda and shescentit should be here by Saturday or Monday!!!!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wha Up Peeps?
> 
> I had to catch up on Y & R for the week
> 
> Today was my Last Day! I am officially off until Jan 4th Holla!
> 
> I don't have to tell ya'll how happy I am.
> 
> I guess I can get an early start on my hair. I could do it in the morning.
> 
> It's suppose to SNOW
> 
> I am really looking forward to the 2010 DC Challenge. Although I DC Weekly now anyway.
> 
> I was trying to decide if I should up my DC'ing to twice a week, but I don't think I am.


 
Holla, woot woot, hope you enjoy your time off.


----------



## mkd

I guess I will get my HV shipping notice tomorrow since the website says the 18th, which means  I will probably get it on wednesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> my hairveda and shescentit should be here by Saturday or Monday!!!!


 
Okay....What did you Order?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> One of my goody bags apparently is on back order. But I am not trippin!
> 
> My first goody bag had....
> 
> *Vatika Frosting (love it)*
> *Hydrasilica spritz (Dying to try)*
> *Cocosta Oil (Love it)*
> *Shakaki Shampoo Bar (Dying to try)*
> 
> I am so freaking happy! Go BJ!!!!
> 
> David took pictures!


 
CB!  I am sooooo Happy You Got alot of the Stuff You Wanted! 

Keep Us Posted on the other ones.


----------



## fattyfatfat

two cocasta oils
moist condition pro 
and the amala shampoo

I also ordered the sitrinillah, but I was able to contact BJ and have it removed from the order.

Ms T, after tomorrow Im off of work until the 28th!!!!



IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....What did you Order?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> two cocasta oils
> moist condition pro
> and the amala shampoo
> 
> *I also ordered the sitrinillah, but I was able to contact BJ and have it removed from the order.*


 
Yeah, IK!  

Have you tried the Moist 24/7?  I got that too. 

I think it will make a Great Co-Wash Conditioner.

It's Going to be So On for this DC Challenge!

I'm excited!  I got the Steamer and the Heat Cap all Ready to Go!  

Let Alone 50 Million Deep Conditioners At least I won't have to run out and buy any.


----------



## fattyfatfat

nope. I havent tried the most 24/7 yet.

go on girl with yo' steamer! I need to get a heat cap since im going to be a DIY'er.

since these NYC weather is brutal Ive been wearing a pretty wrap and a hat outside. so far, so good. my hair isnt turned against me yet.

you have enough DC's to last a year! 




IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, IK!
> 
> Have you tried the Moist 24/7? I got that too.
> 
> I think it will make a Great Co-Wash Conditioner.
> 
> It's Going to be So On for this DC Challenge!
> 
> I'm excited! I got the Steamer and the Heat Cap all Ready to Go!
> 
> Let Alone 50 Million Deep Conditioners At least I won't have to run out and buy any.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Just Got Finished Massaging in some JBCO.  I think this is really going to help me ward off and combat any 'unforeseen' dryness and/or itchy scalp.  

Well, this was the last day really for the Wig. 

Not Sure, if I will wear it when I run out for errands.  Prolly, cause it's so cold it make you want to somebody

But, I am so Impressed by the Antifungal and Antiseptic Properties in JBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> *Ms T, after tomorrow Im off of work until the 28th!!!!*


 
That's a Nice Break Too WnS!

I've always taken the 'bulk' of my vacation time off during this time of the year.erplexed

I'm not really a "Summer" Person, so I can work straight through the Summer months, but I hate getting out in the Winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> *I need to get a heat cap *since im going to be a DIY'er.
> 
> since these NYC weather is brutal Ive been wearing a pretty wrap and a hat outside. so far, so good. my hair isnt turned against me yet.
> 
> *you have enough DC's to last a year!*


 
@1st Bolded:  Yes, You Really Should.  And Get a Mastex.  You can get one for no more than $25.00

@2nd Bolded:  Probably more like 2-3 Years.  And You made an excellent Point, I don't need another thing.  

That is definitely a reality check.  Hopefully, next year, you'll be dropping some helpful pointers to at least help me (stay on track).  

Because, I refuse to spend such an _inordinate_ amount of money on Hair Products Next Year (like I did this year).  Ain't Happening.

So, Imma chalk 2009 up to that Newbie experience, Self Discovery, becoming a DIY and all that Jazz and KIM.  

I will do better next year.  It's a Must.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> That is good customer service Charz.  How did your hair react to afroveda since all the butters are aloe vera based?



I had to use small amounts and not put them on my ends. For slicking back they were great, especially the PUR and CC. I wasn't keen on the other smells. But they made my hair a little crispy if I put it through my hair or in large amounts.

They work great for keep twist styles looking good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> I need to get a heat cap since im going to be a DIY'er.









Here You Go!  3 Speed's.  Feels Absolutely Wonderful.  You'll Love It.


----------



## robot.

mkd said:


> I like the off white shea better.  I can only find the yellow locally too.   I was thinking about ordering from shea and more but Robot said it was just all right.  I wanted to try butters and bars but I need to order from somewhere that carries both shea and avocado to cut shipping costs.



girl, but my beloved butters-n-bars had avocado butter, i'd go crazy!

but go ahead and try the shea-n-more. it's not bad, just not as good as others. it's a bit gritty, even after being whipped, but i'm sure melting would help with that.


----------



## robot.

so my SIL has a friend who just opened her own hair care company... and i'm gonna email her for samples so i can review.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Just Got Finished Massaging in some JBCO. I think this is really going to help me ward off and combat any 'unforeseen' dryness and/or itchy scalp.
> 
> Well, this was the last day really for the Wig.
> 
> Not Sure, if I will wear it when I run out for errands. Prolly, cause it's so cold it make you want to somebody
> 
> *But, I am so Impressed by the Antifungal and Antiseptic Properties in JBCO*.


 
Me too at the bolded. I haven't used it on my scalp this week only the ends because i forgot. And my scalp is just fine, my dc had it in there so at least my scalp got some.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies: I crashed earlier.......Now I'm up & wide awake. And I see all the Good Little PJ's are tucked safely away for the night. (Even Shay, da' Night Owl).
> 
> Holla Later!


For some reason I was exhausted last night.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, IK!
> 
> Have you tried the Moist 24/7? I got that too.
> 
> I think it will make a Great Co-Wash Conditioner.
> 
> It's Going to be So On for this DC Challenge!
> 
> I'm excited! I got the Steamer and the Heat Cap all Ready to Go!
> 
> Let Alone 50 Million Deep Conditioners At least I won't have to run out and buy any.


 
Did you see all them conditioners some of the people were listing.  I think some of them need to join our challenge.

I finished my Giovanni Direct Leave In.  I have 2 one liters so I'm good. Also I finished the sample oil from Darcy'.s I like it alot.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Which shea do you like better, yellow or tan? The shea i got from peaceloveandsunshine is a light yellow and its the bomb.


 i like tan better than yellow. i dont know why or how but every yellow butter i have tried seems lighter than the tan. the tan seems a bit heavier and i like that.


----------



## chebaby

im going to use afroveda hemp butter tonight to do a braid out. it has shea butter and mango butter so hopefully itll keep my hair soft. im thinking about sealing it with olive and honey balm but i dont know how that acts in the winter.


----------



## chebaby

ok im going home tonigh and throwing away some products. nothing i will regret, just some gels and things that arent even worth selling. i may be back with another sale but i dont know yet.

and tonight when i do my hair i will mix the hemp butter with the shea amla butter.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> *Also I finished the sample oil from Darcy'.s I like it alot*.


 
She still hasn't emailed me back about if she will come out with 8oz .





chebaby said:


> i like tan better than yellow. i dont know why or how but every* yellow butter i have tried seems lighter than the tan*. the tan seems a bit heavier and i like that.


 
I like the yellow, it just sinks in, the tan is heavier. To the bolded might be why i like the yellow and its light. Not the dark gold like yellow.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ok im going home tonigh and throwing away some products. nothing i will regret, *just some gels and things that arent even worth selling.* i may be back with another sale but i dont know yet.
> 
> and tonight when i do my hair i will mix the hemp butter with the shea amla butter.


 
I sent my mom one of my loc gels and i kept the other because it was a gift, i use it so sparingly it would have went bad.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, i used up my miapella last night yay. Today is wash day, im going to prepoo with olive oil, wash with elucence poo, condition with mbc and deep condition with aowc+ jbco(i have about 2 uses left of this). My miapella would have been gone today but there was only a corner left so i just used it up. Im going to start my shea challenge a few days early. After i dc im going to braid with tw mix and shea butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ya'll.  

I'm sitting here under my Heat Cap with a Mixture of AO GPB and Alter Ego Garlic DC Treatment.

I did co-wash with Avalon Lemon Clarifying Conditioner and did a Nexxus Emergencee Treatment.  (Thinking about self-relaxing next weekend)  So, prepping my hair to prepare.

Other than that, just ChillN'  Glad to be Home.  Getting Ready to sip on a nice hot cup of tea and see what's up with you all. 

A friend I use to work with, sent me a box of:  "Cheryl's Cookies"  Snickerdoodles....So You know what time it is with that.

Just when I almost undid the damage from that first batch, someone else turns right around and sends me some more.

So, Far, I've only used up a Vial of Matrix Biolage Ceramides. (nuttin' much)


----------



## robot.

i just turned my hair into a hot mess.  and i have a final, a play to go to, AND an errand to run.

at least i'll have time to wash it out when i get back home from my test!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> *i just turned my hair into a hot mess.*  and i have a final, a play to go to, AND an errand to run.
> 
> at least i'll have time to wash it out when i get back home from my test!


 
What did you Do?


----------



## robot.

i tried to shingle with this gel i like. i like it for edges and things, but i never used it to shingle. sooo, i started styling with it and i didn't like it.

so i grabbed another gel (i just got a sample of the IC gel). didn't like that either.

so i grabbed another gel and i liked it, but not enough to keep using it. so the front of my head has been shingled with three different gels and the back with two and i didn't even care about the back. 

at least know i know that afroveda and darcy's gels give me the best shingles!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Did you see all them conditioners some of the people were listing.* I think some of them need to join our challenge.


 
What I Love is when they say....."But I'm not a PJ"erplexed

Uhh....okay

It's all Relative.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> i tried to shingle with this gel i like. i like it for edges and things, but i never used it to shingle. sooo, i started styling with it and i didn't like it.
> 
> so i grabbed another gel (i just got a sample of the IC gel). didn't like that either.
> 
> so i grabbed another gel and i liked it, but not enough to keep using it. so the front of my head has been shingled with three different gels and the back with two and i didn't even care about the back.
> 
> *at least know i know that afroveda and darcy's gels give me the best shingles!*


 
And that's what You Needed to Find Out!  

Too Bad You have alot going on today (and pressed for time).  

But it was good that you discovered this.


----------



## robot.

right, i just knocked out three gels in one fell swoop. i might still try with one of them, though, because it was a sample and i can at least use that up. and one of them i really like, so maybe i just need to layer something differently. i've already chucked the last gel (and that was a sample too)

girl, i'm thinking of shampooing, slapping on a DC, a plastic cap, a scarf a hat and then going to take that test. hmm...


----------



## mkd

I am going to wash tonight with one of CV poo bars, not sure which one yet.  And I think I am going to DC with the Christine Gant sample that I got.  I am just not sure that the sample is big enough.  I think I am going to do a flexi rod set.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> right, i just knocked out three gels in one fell swoop. i might still try with one of them, though, because it was a sample and i can at least use that up. and one of them i really like, so maybe i just need to layer something differently. i've already chucked the last gel (and that was a sample too)
> 
> *girl, i'm thinking of shampooing, slapping on a DC, a plastic cap, a scarf a hat and then going to take that test. hmm...*


 
That's What I Would Do....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I am going to wash tonight with one of CV poo bars, not sure which one yet. And I think I am going to DC with the Christine Gant sample that I got. I am just not sure that the sample is big enough. *I think I am going to do a flexi rod set.*


 
How Does Your Flexi Rod Sets turn out mk? 

Let us Know how you like the Christine Gant too.  Never tried.  

That's on the Esty Site right?  I couldn't figure that thing out.


----------



## mkd

T, my flexi rod sets are pretty cute.  I kind of want to pick up some perm rods today and use those instead but I am nervous that they may make the curl too tight.  I guess I could stop by the store and see how big they make them.  

Yes, Christine Gant is on etsy.  I have not really explored etsy much but I am sure it is easy to lose your mind over there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, my flexi rod sets are pretty cute.* I kind of want to pick up some perm rods today and use those instead but I am nervous that they may make the curl too tight. I guess I could stop by the store and see how big they make them.
> 
> Yes, Christine Gant is on etsy. *I have not really explored etsy much **but I am sure it is easy to lose your mind over there.*


 
@1st Bolded:  Good!  You can do a Good Flexi Rod Set.  That should make you feel good.  You have Mastered that Skill.

@2nd Bolded:  Imma leave esty alone for a minute. It's good I couldn't figure it out.  Thanks for the WARNING.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mk:  How did the SheScentIt Fortifying Mask work for You?  Do you like it as much as Banana Brulee or is it too soon to tell?

IK, they are totally different products.  Just checking to see what you thought about the Fortifying Mask?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mk: How did the SheScentIt Fortifying Mask work for You? Do you like it as much as Banana Brulee or is it too soon to tell?
> 
> IK, they are totally different products. Just checking to see what you thought about the Fortifying Mask?


 T, I posted a little about it on tuesday night.  I like it a lot.  I used it first and then banana brulee.  My hair was very very soft afterwards!  I think it will be a repurchase.  Thanks again!


----------



## panamoni

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ya'll.
> 
> I'm sitting here under my Heat Cap with a Mixture of AO GPB and Alter Ego Garlic DC Treatment.
> 
> I did co-wash with Avalon Lemon Clarifying Conditioner and did a Nexxus Emergencee Treatment. (Thinking about self-relaxing next weekend) So, prepping my hair to prepare.
> 
> Other than that, just ChillN' Glad to be Home. Getting Ready to sip on a nice hot cup of tea and see what's up with you all.
> 
> A friend I use to work with, sent me a box of: "Cheryl's Cookies" Snickerdoodles....So You know what time it is with that.
> 
> Just when I almost undid the damage from that first batch, someone else turns right around and sends me some more.
> 
> So, Far, I've only used up a Vial of Matrix Biolage Ceramides. (nuttin' much)


 
T, How did you like the Matrix Biloge Cera Repair?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I sure wish I had some Sitrinillah to DC with right now *sigh*


----------



## mkd

Lamaravilla, hopefully we will get our shipping notices today since everything is supposed to go out by today.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

mkd said:


> Lamaravilla, hopefully we will get our shipping notices today since everything is supposed to go out by today.



Hmmm, I saw that on their website  I'll believe it when I see it....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

panamoni said:


> T, How did you like the Matrix Biloge Cera Repair?


 
This is my 3rd Week Using it.  What sold me was the fact that it stated Ceramides could do what Protein and/or Moisture "simply could not do" so I figured I would try it out.  I do relax with 'Lye' although in the one thread I was reading, people were relaxing with 'No Lye'.  So............

So far, I like it.  I think I will know more after I relax.  Right now at 14 (almost 15 Weeks Post), it's _really_ hard to say.  Feel Me?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> T, I posted a little about it on tuesday night. I like it a lot. I used it first and then banana brulee. My hair was very very soft afterwards! *I think it will be a repurchase. Thanks again!*


 
And thank you for the "Trade"  I am beyond set for the DC Challenge.


----------



## mkd

lamaravilla said:


> Hmmm, I saw that on their website  I'll believe it when I see it....


 Yeah, I was kind of thinking the same thing


----------



## chebaby

hi everybody
my hair feels better today but now i have the urge to clarify again lol. i wont but i think i will use wen and deep condition with either oyin HH or afroveda ashlii.
i am so glad i did not sale the afroveda shea amla butter because thats what i used last night and my hair is so soft.

i dont plan on going anywhere this weekend because we are suppossed to get like 12 inches of snow. so i think im gonna sit under my hooded dryer for a good hour with some conditioner. i havent used heat to deep condition in forever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Just finished up my Hair for the Week.  It turned out pretty good.  At least It's Clean, Moisturized and Soft (as Che would say).  

And wig ready.  I did the Heat Cap this Week Instead of the Steamer.

I think I will relax next weekend.  So......I'll go really light on the products this week, especially anything ultra, ultra heavy.  

Perhaps lightly rub in some JBCO during the week.  Right now, I am rubbing in some of the Hairveda Almond Glaze.

Will stay on the AE Garlic and the AO GPB Mix for a while until I use them up.  Both Jars are almost gone. 

I transferred the remainder of my GPB into a Jar.  I have a back up once it's done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hi everybody
> my hair feels better today but now i have the urge to clarify again lol. i wont but i think i will use wen and deep condition with either oyin HH or afroveda ashlii.
> *i am so glad i did not sale the afroveda shea amla butter because thats what i used last night and my hair is so soft.*
> 
> i dont plan on going anywhere this weekend because we are suppossed to get like 12 inches of snow. so i think im gonna sit under my hooded dryer for a good hour with some conditioner. *i havent used heat to deep condition in forever.*


 
@ 1st Bolded:  I'm Glad You Didn't Either Che. 

It's Good to Revisit Some things after a Week or 2 and Re-Evaluate them.

@2nd Bolded:  It feels soooo good.  I Love DC'ing with Heat.


----------



## chebaby

T, if this softeness doesnt last im going wig shopping next weekend  lol. im gonna have to cover my hair somehow and hats are out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, if this softeness doesnt last im going wig shopping next weekend lol. im gonna have to cover my hair somehow and hats are out.


 
Your Hair is ALWAYS SOFT!  But I Know Winter + Dry/Cold Air Wrecks Havoc on The Hair.

Girl, They have really improved the "Quality" of Wigs  I went with a Friend yesterday to 'look'.  She has a bunch of wigs.

We were both amazed at how natural they really look.  Especially those lace-fronts.  WOW!  You can hardly tell the difference the Texture of the Hair is on point.  Wigs Have Come a Long, Long, Long Way.

They had some really cute Spiral Curly/Natural ones too.

Girl, I snatch Mine Straight off as soon I as walk in the door.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah.....Speaking of Wigs......

I Looked at that 2010 Wig Challenge, But IK there is No Way I could possibly stay in a Wig for an Entire Year (especially in the Summer) and I didn't see where Phony Pony's or Phony Buns were part of the Challenge.

I may pm her and see. 

But, as far as wearing a Full Wig for a Whole Year, I honestly don't think I could do it.


----------



## chebaby

T, i couldnt do it for a whole year either. i might just throw my hair in some braids and leave it alone. its just that with this weather i go from loving my hair one day to not wanting to see it the next lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, i couldnt do it for a whole year either. i might just throw my hair in some braids and leave it alone. *its just that with this weather i go from loving my hair one day to not wanting to see it the next lol.*


 
I Feel You on That @bolded  

You get Good Results from keeping it Braided & Moisturized.  That's Good you are thinking of a Strategy/Solution. 

Especially before it gets Colder & Drier.  The Month of February is notoriously Harsh.


----------



## robot.

I got my sitrinillah (AFTER i done already dc'ed under my hat) and my BNB order today.


----------



## chebaby

ROBOTxcore said:


> *I got my sitrinillah (AFTER i done already dc'ed under my hat) *and my BNB order today.


 didnt i say it was a conspiracy
i kid, i kid


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> I got my sitrinillah (AFTER i done already dc'ed under my hat) and my BNB order today.


 
Girl, How'd Your Hair Turn Out? 

And How was that Final?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> T, if this softeness doesnt last im going wig shopping next weekend lol. im gonna have to cover my hair somehow and hats are out.


 
You could wear a bonnet or pretty wrap under your hat and when you get to work just take it off and fluff your hair out.


----------



## chebaby

^^^^yea i was thinking about that too.
but i think after i deep condition this weekend im gonna go back to my original plan which is braiding it up for the week with shea butter. braid outs are officially put on the back burner.

La, your hair seems to be doing very well in this weather


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I didn't Use up much this Wash Day.  Just a Vial of a Treatment.  But, at least things are being used and closer to being used up.erplexed

I am looking forward to Shopping My Stash.  It will be sorta fun to see things get Used Up.  Seriously.

I am going stick with this AE/AO Mixture until that's gone and then work my way through a few other things.  That Combination made a Great DC Treatment.  

I usually don't mix much, but since they were both low, decided to put one on and another on top and mix throughout.  Turned out good.

Don't know if My JBCO will last me until Springerplexed  I hope so.  If that's what I am trying to do, I will definitely have to ration it out.  I don't want to have to order (buy) Anything for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ^^^^yea i was thinking about that too.
> but i think after i deep condition this weekend im gonna go back to my original plan which is braiding it up for the week with shea butter. braid outs are officially put on the back burner.
> 
> *La, your hair seems to be doing very well in this weather*


 
You've Been Getting Great Results from the Braiding/Moisturizing, So IA --- You Should stick with that.  

And Only Do the Braid Outs for Special Occasions.  (So tell Your Fan Club to sit on down somewhere.....) While you Handle Your Business.


@Bolded:  IA -- You Seem to Feel More Confident About Getting through this Cold Snap.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I didn't Use up much this Wash Day. Just a Vial of a Treatment. But, at least things are being used and closer to being used up.erplexed
> 
> *I am looking forward to Shopping My Stash. It will be sorta fun to see things get Used Up. Seriously.*
> 
> I am going stick with this AE/AO Mixture until that's gone and then work my way through a few other things. That Combination made a Great DC Treatment.
> 
> I usually don't mix much, but since they were both low, decided to put one on and another on top and mix throughout. Turned out good.
> 
> Don't know if My JBCO will last me until Springerplexed I hope so. If that's what I am trying to do, I will definitely have to ration it out. I don't want to have to order (buy) Anything for a while.


 yes i love shopping my stash now. but certain things im so sad to see go.
like my oyin whipped pudding, i love that stuff and only have a 2oz jar thats half gone. im gonna cry when im done with it. but luckily my all time fave moisturizer is shea butter. and i have 5 jars lmao so i dont have to worry about that for a while.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ^^^^yea i was thinking about that too.
> but i think after i deep condition this weekend im gonna go back to my original plan which is braiding it up for the week with shea butter. braid outs are officially put on the back burner.
> 
> *La, your hair seems to be doing very well in this weather*


 
So far thank goodness, the darcy cream made my hair crunchy that one day but i took care of it real quick. Ill be fine as long as i keep my moisture in check.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Don't know if My JBCO will last me until Springerplexed I hope so. If that's what I am trying to do, I will definitely have to ration it out. I don't want to have to order (buy) Anything for a while.


 
If you run low or run out i got plenty, just let me know and i got you.



IDareT'sHair said:


> You've Been Getting Great Results from the Braiding/Moisturizing, So IA --- You Should stick with that.
> 
> And Only Do the Braid Outs for Special Occasions. (So tell Your Fan Club to sit on down somewhere.....) While you Handle Your Business.
> 
> 
> @Bolded: IA -- You Seem to Feel More Confident About Getting through this Cold Snap.


 
Yeah the chebaby braids are what i think is helping the most, and i always keep my hair covered in the house and out unless im doing something special. My prettywrap stays on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yes i love shopping my stash now. but certain things im so sad to see go.
> like my oyin whipped pudding, i love that stuff and only have a 2oz jar thats half gone. im gonna cry when im done with it. but luckily my all time fave moisturizer is shea butter. *and i have 5 jars lmao so i dont have to worry about that for a while.*


----------



## chebaby

T, i cant remember, didnt you order a cocasta oil? if you did that can replace the jbco until you get more. i think the main ingredient is castor oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *If you run low or run out i got plenty, just let me know and i got you.*
> 
> 
> Yeah the chebaby braids are what i think is helping the most, *and i always keep my hair covered in the house and out unless im doing something special. My prettywrap stays on.*


 
@1st Bolded:  Thanks Girl!

@2nd Bolded:  Me Too!  As Soon as My Hair Dried, Prettywrap went back on ASAP.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, How'd Your Hair Turn Out?
> 
> And How was that Final?



my ears started hurting halfway through because my scarf was tied on too tight. halfway though, i had to maneuver my scarf up over my ears without my plastic cap crinkling. 

but i got home, washed it out and shingled and i am ready for the play tonight! and i feel like i did really well on my exam!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


>


 shea butter is the bomb i tell ya.
when you sent me that texas naturals shea i just knew i was in love. now my bss yellow shea butter is just sitting there. but i can make mixes with them. La, has me wanting to make a mix with just shea and evoo since she mentioned the sunshine.
and thats not to mention the olive butter, avocado butter, almond butter, coffee butter, pistacio butter, and whatever other butter im forgetting. since i'll be stick ing the house this weekend im gonna TRY to make a mega mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, i cant remember, didnt you order a cocasta oil? if you did that can replace the jbco until you get more. i think the main ingredient is castor oil.


 
I Gifted the Cocosta to someone else.

I may try that eventually (at some point).


----------



## chebaby

ROBOTxcore said:


> my ears started hurting halfway through because my scarf was tied on too tight. halfway though, i had to maneuver my scarf up over my ears without my plastic cap crinkling.
> 
> but i got home, washed it out and shingled and i am ready for the play tonight! *and i feel like i did really well on my exam*!


 awww i miss school. im going back in jan. so im so excited.
im sure you did well on the final.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> shea butter is the bomb i tell ya.
> when you sent me that texas naturals shea i just knew i was in love. now my bss yellow shea butter is just sitting there. but i can make mixes with them. La, has me wanting to make a mix with just shea and evoo since she mentioned the sunshine.
> and thats not to mention *the olive butter, avocado butter, almond butter, coffee butter, pistacio butter, and whatever other butter im forgetting. since i'll be stick ing the house this weekend im gonna TRY to make a mega mix.*


 
Oh Lawd!Not A Mega Mix.

_and no tasting Robot_


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Lawd!Not A Mega Mix.
> 
> _and no tasting Robot_



i don't want none a dat. 

unless it smells good. pistachio butter could taste alright...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> i don't want none a dat.
> 
> unless it smells good. pistachio butter could taste alright...


 
Enjoy the Play. 

Will this Be Your First Time Using Sitrinillah?  Or Have You Used it Before?


----------



## robot.

i used the sample and i'm actually not sure if i liked it or not. i put on a cap for, like, two hours and when i took it off, it's like my hair drank it all up because it was GONE. 

i put it on my black friday cart, but didn't buy it. when the mystery bags came out, it was still there, for the black friday price.  so i bought it.


----------



## chebaby

and they are easy to mix because the pistacio, olive, hemp, avocado and almond butters are very soft.

i think my mix will be:

shea butter(duh lol)
avocado butter
coconut oil
evoo
olive butter
coffee butter
honey

then i'll make a mix of just shea butter and evoo.
i dont wanna add jbco to any of the mixes because i just know that will be greasy. i hope i have jars for these. darn i think i threw away my blended beauty conditioner jar. and that was a big jar. i have to see what jars i have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> *i used the sample and i'm actually not sure if i liked it or not. i put on a cap for, like, two hours and when i took it off, it's like my hair drank it all up because it was GONE.*
> 
> i put it on my black friday cart, but didn't buy it. *when the mystery bags came out, it was still there, for the black friday price.  so i bought it.*


 
Hmm???

Try to check back after you use it a couple more times, and let me know if you liked it.

Thanks


----------



## robot.

will do.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> and they are easy to mix because the pistacio, olive, hemp, avocado and almond butters are very soft.
> 
> i think my mix will be:
> 
> shea butter(duh lol)
> avocado butter
> coconut oil
> evoo
> olive butter
> coffee butter
> honey
> 
> then i'll make a mix of just shea butter and evoo.
> i* dont wanna add jbco to any of the mixes* because i just know that will be greasy. i hope i have jars for these. darn i think i threw away my blended beauty conditioner jar. and that was a big jar. i have to see what jars i have.


 
That sounds like a good mix che, to the bolded don't let it fool you, i think it acturally help the mix stay thick, the one i made awhile ago is not greasy at all. I used a tablespoon.


----------



## chebaby

i forgot about my AO conditioners. ok ok hmmmm. ok i will make a mix to deep condition with this weekend instead of using honey hemp.
the mix will be:
white camillia
rose masquite
honeysuckle rose
honey
jbco

that sounds yummy, and with heat. i hope my hair will thank me.


----------



## chebaby

ok La, i went back over the mix and i might add jbco and take out the coconut oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i forgot about my AO conditioners. ok ok hmmmm. ok i will make a mix to deep condition with this weekend instead of using honey hemp.
> the mix will be:
> *white camillia*
> *rose masquite*
> *honeysuckle rose*
> *honey*
> *jbco*
> 
> *that sounds yummy, and with heat. i hope my hair will thank me.*


 
WOW!....That Sounds Like a Very Good Mix Che! 

Your Hair 'should' turn out Incredibly Soft and Moisturized.  I am Sure Your Hair Will Love It!

Keep Us Posted.


----------



## La Colocha

Im going to prepoo with olive oil. I almost forgot.


----------



## chebaby

i have so many AO conditioners and honestly besides he GPB the rest feel the same.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i have so many *AO conditioners and honestly besides he GPB the rest feel the same.*


 
I Still Have 2 in my stash I haven't tried yet:

Rosa Mosqueta
Blue Cammomile Hydrating 

I will have to get to those 2 Hopefully, in the DC Challenge.  

The only one I will always repurchase when I run out is GPB.  (And maybe WC).  

Although, I don't have any WC now, and haven't bought any.erplexed  

But, I probably wouldn't go this long without having GPB in my Stash as a Comfort Zone.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm doing the Chebaby: 

Me:  My Hair Feels So Soft and Moisturized!

It makes me feel like I can stretch longer but I don't think I will.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I used up my Tea Tree Oil, Glycerin and the last of my Elasta QP DPR 11 conditioner!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!! 
*rubs hands together while contemplating what she can use up next*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm doing the Chebaby:
> 
> Me: My Hair Feels So Soft and Moisturized!
> 
> It makes me feel like I can stretch longer but I don't think I will.


 im glad your hair feels amazing lol.

im gonna have to purchase that blue cammomile conditioner. i think i heard you mention it before.


----------



## chebaby

i wont be using up anything this weekend. its cool though, i used up quite a bit within the last week or two with all the co washing ive been doing.
actually i might use uo AO HSR because i think that bottle is pretty empty but we'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> *I used up my Tea Tree Oil, Glycerin and the last of my Elasta QP DPR 11 conditioner!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!! *
> *rubs hands together while contemplating what she can use up next*


 
Go Girl!

Lamara:  Will Either of these be a Repurchase?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im glad your hair feels amazing lol.
> 
> im gonna have to purchase that blue cammomile conditioner. i think i heard you mention it before.


 
I Haven't Tried it. 

Tiffers recommended it a while back.  She liked it really well.

There's 2.  A Volumizing One and a Hydrating one, make sure you get the Hydrating one.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

IDareT'sHair said:


> Go Girl!
> 
> Lamara:  Will Either of these be a Repurchase?



Maybe the Tea Tree oil, I like to put it on my scalp sometimes, but right now I'm loving my JBCO so it's not vital. The glycerin didn't do anything for me and the DPR 11 was disappointing so no on those.

I also just finished my Darcy's Botanical Tucuma Butter moisture whip! *does cabbage patch*  This won't be a repurchase either, I've had it for over 7 months and just now finished it. It smells like spit


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> Maybe the Tea Tree oil, I like to put it on my scalp sometimes, *but right now I'm loving my JBCO* so it's not vital. The glycerin didn't do anything for me *and the DPR 11 was disappointing* so no on those.
> 
> I also just finished my Darcy's Botanical Tucuma Butter moisture whip! *does cabbage patch*  This won't be a repurchase either, I've had it for over 7 months and just now finished it. It smells like spit


 
Good Job Using Up your 7month Old Darcy's....I can't wait to use up a bunch of stuff again.  It Feels so Wonderful. _*does cabbage patch right next to you*_

@1st Bolded:  Big Ups to JBCO! 

WOOT! WOOT!

@2nd Bolded:  I hope not for me.erplexed  I have a coupla' Jars to use up in the DC Challenge.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Job Using Up your 7month Old Darcy's....I can't wait to use up a bunch of stuff again.  It Feels so Wonderful. _*does cabbage patch right next to you*_
> 
> @1st Bolded:  Big Ups to JBCO!
> 
> WOOT! WOOT!
> 
> *@2nd Bolded:  I hope not for me.erplexed  I have a coupla' Jars to use up in the DC Challenge.*



You gotta use it with heat for it to be any good and the only time I use heat is when I do protein treatments, so yeah pure laziness on my part, but I need products that are gonna work well with or without heat ya know?


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> . *It smells like spit*


 


Ot- I like your siggie lamara, it reminds me of eye shadows.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

La Colocha said:


> Ot- I like your siggie lamara, it reminds me of eye shadows.



Thanks! I  rainbows


----------



## mkd

I went with the carrot CV poo  bar and I am DC now with the christine gant bassabu DC.  The sample was enough for my whole head.  It smells good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> *You gotta use it with heat for it to be any good* and the only time I use heat is when I do protein treatments, so yeah pure laziness on my part, but I need products that are gonna work well with or without heat ya know?


 
Thanks Girl.

I Always DC with Heat! (Even in Da' Summa') 

So, maybe I'll like it afterall.

I Like Your Siggy Too!  The Nail Polish!


----------



## mkd

I almost decided to try a braid out instead of flexi rods but I decided that i don't feel like doing all that to be disappointed in the results.


----------



## mkd

So, i washed out the Christine Gant and it was good but not great.  My hair was very shiny and detangled easily but it didn't feel super moisturized.  We'll see how the end result is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> So, i washed out *the Christine Gant and it was good but not great.* My hair was very shiny and detangled easily but it didn't feel super moisturized. We'll see how the end result is.


 
Thanks for The Review!  Helps alot!


----------



## chebaby

urgggg the snow is coming down pretty bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> urgggg the snow is coming down pretty bad.


 
WOW  Che! 

I heard on the Radio You Guys are suppose to get a Foot of Snow!erplexed


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> urgggg the snow is coming down pretty bad.


 That sucks, my sister is supposed to be driving here from DC in the morning.  I hope she can get out


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> urgggg the snow is coming down pretty bad.


 


mkd said:


> That sucks, my sister is supposed to be driving here from DC in the morning. I hope she can get out


 
Ill be praying for both of you.



Im going to prepoo over night, im just tired and lazy.


----------



## mkd

Thanks La She will be so sad if she gets snowed in.


----------



## mkd

Che, do you use the curl junkie line?


----------



## fattyfatfat

if I pre-poo, do I need to DC? Im thinking about pre-pooing with amla oil, vatika frosting or cocasta oil.


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> if I pre-poo, do I need to DC? Im thinking about pre-pooing with amla oil or cocasta oil.


 
I do both because i shampoo the prepoo out.


----------



## Shay72

I finished a jar of Yes to Carrots Mud Mask. Only 2 more to go.  I've found two new loves this week--TW Mist and Sunshine's whipped shea butter .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> if I pre-poo, do I need to DC? Im thinking about pre-pooing with amla oil, vatika frosting or cocasta oil.


 
I always, always, always DC.



La Colocha said:


> I do both because i shampoo the prepoo out.


 
I don't pre-poo anymore.  But when I did.....I still DC'ed.


----------



## fattyfatfat

thanks ladies! I think I'll choose vatika frosting for my pre-poo. 

now im searching for a leave in. my shescentit hasnt arrived yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> thanks ladies! I think I'll choose vatika frosting for my pre-poo.
> 
> *now im searching for a leave in*. my shescentit hasnt arrived yet


 
What do you have on hand?

I wanna try that Coco Creme one.  

I got the Moisture Mist during the BF Sale, I wish I woulda' got it thenerplexed


----------



## fattyfatfat

nothing  

I have the apala sesame beauty elixer (the one that was given as a sample in the exchange forum not too long ago. is that a leave in? I think it is but I want to make sure!




IDareT'sHair said:


> *What do you have on hand?*
> 
> I wanna try that Coco Creme one.
> 
> I got the Moisture Mist during the BF Sale, I wish I woulda' got it thenerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> nothing
> 
> I have the *apala sesame beauty elixer* (the one that was given as a sample in the exchange forum not too long ago.* is that a leave in?* I think it is but I want to make sure!


 
Not Familiar with it? 

Some Folx leave a little conditioner in or apply a light conditioner as a leave-in.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, do you use the curl junkie line?


 yes. its my guilty pleasure.
i love love love the banana and hibiscus deep fix conditioner but i ran out a while ago. right now i have the aloe fix gel which is great, it keeps the hair soft while giving definition and hold. i just dont use gels so its just sitting there. i also have the coffee coco curl cream which i like and i have the curl rehab which i like too. i only have one more use out of it.

were you thinking abought getting something?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yes. its my guilty pleasure.
> i love love love the banana and hibiscus deep fix conditioner but i ran out a while ago. right now i have the aloe fix gel which is great, it keeps the hair soft while giving definition and hold. i just dont use gels so its just sitting there. i also have the coffee coco curl cream which i like and i have the curl rehab which i like too. i only have one more use out of it.
> 
> were you thinking abought getting something?


 
What's the Weather Looking Like Che?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> What's the Weather Looking Like Che?


 a HAM lol. it is baaaaaaddddddd out there. wall to wall traffic and im still here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> a HAM lol. *it is baaaaaaddddddd out there.* wall to wall traffic and im still here.


 
Are you Listening to the Weather?  I heard on the News they Upped it to 2 Feet  in the DC Area and a Foot in NY.

Where is Brownie!

Be Careful on Your Way Home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yes. its my guilty pleasure.*
> i love love love the banana and hibiscus deep fix conditioner but i ran out a while ago. right now i have the aloe fix gel which is great, it keeps the hair soft while giving definition and hold. i just dont use gels so its just sitting there. i also have the coffee coco curl cream which i like and i have the curl rehab which i like too. i only have one more use out of it.
> 
> were you thinking abought getting something?


 
Why is it a "Guilty Pleasure?"  Is it Expensive?


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> yes. its my guilty pleasure.
> i love love love the *banana and hibiscus deep fix conditioner* but i ran out a while ago. right now i have the aloe fix gel which is great, it keeps the hair soft while giving definition and hold. i just dont use gels so its just sitting there. i also have the coffee coco curl cream which i like and i have the curl rehab which i like too. i only have one more use out of it.
> 
> were you thinking abought getting something?


 I think I want to try this. 

So, hair is finished.  I wouldn't be mad if I had purchased the Christine Gant and I would use it up but I am not going to buy it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I think I want to try this.
> 
> So, hair is finished. I wouldn't be mad if I had purchased the Christine Gant and *I would use it up but I am not going to buy it.*


 
It's Good You Got the Sample.

Thanks La, for Always Encouraging Us to Get Samples First!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Are you Listening to the Weather? I heard on the News they Upped it to 2 Feet  in the DC Area and a Foot in NY.
> 
> Where is Brownie!
> 
> Be Careful on Your Way Home.


 im not listening but when i look outside i cant see nothing but white. not good at all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im not listening but *when i look outside i cant see nothing but white. not good at all*


 
Well, I hope you don't live too far from the Job.  erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I hope you don't live too far from the Job.  erplexed


 i live 45 to an hour away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i live 45 to an hour away.


 
Awwww Che!

We'll Be Praying.........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Awwww Che!
> 
> We'll Be Praying.........


 thank you. i appreciate that.
im thinking about staying overnight but i really dont want to.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> thank you. i appreciate that.
> im thinking about staying overnight but i really dont want to.


 
Is there anyway you can leave early? Ill be praying for you too. It got real bad here so i can just imagine. If there is anyway possible leave early so you can make it home. Keep us updated.


----------



## robot.

Butters-n-bars really needs to work on their packaging. I paid 6-7 dollars for a product that should not have cost more than 2 dollars to ship.

I got their antioxidant souffle, which I love. It comes in 4 ounces, which isn't big at all. I got my package today and she packages it in this huge container that has so much bulk, it looks like it should carry 8 oz not 4.

I stuffed what I could into a 2 oz container so I could fit it into my "face bag," and put the rest away. I love that I only need about a dime sized amount, so I know this moisturizer will last me a long time. The sample I got lasted me at least 3 weeks with consistent use. 

Anyway, if she bought a more economical container,she could package it into a bubble envelope instead of a box and save me money on shipping! Because that stuff ain't no joke!

And she did have the sample of any of the butter attars, so she said she'll be sending me a sample of the coconut oil conditioner or something like that.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Is there anyway you can leave early? Ill be praying for you too. It got real bad here so i can just imagine. If there is anyway possible leave early so you can make it home. Keep us updated.


 ha dont i wish. no, i will be leaving late. i cant leave until someone else comes and of course they are late. im suppossed to be gone now.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ha dont i wish. no, i will be leaving late. i cant leave until someone else comes and of course they are late. im suppossed to be gone now.


 
They need to change some rules. What if that person who is supposed to come in can't make it? , i don't like that at all.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> They need to change some rules. What if that person who is supposed to come in can't make it? , i don't like that at all.


 then i stay. it doesnt happen often at all but it is the rules. i usually dont mind staying but in weather like this i want to be home.

if i decide to go home tonight then i will drench my hair in coconut oil and a plastic cap for overnight. i might throw in some evoo.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> then i stay. it doesnt happen often at all but it is the rules. i usually dont mind staying but in weather like this i want to be home.
> 
> if i decide to go home tonight then i will drench my hair in coconut oil and a plastic cap for overnight. i might throw in some evoo.


 
I hope you can go home, let us know.


----------



## chebaby

i will. thanx La. i honestly dont even know if i should try.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Hope you made it home safe Che. What is this tw mist you all keep speaking so highly of?


----------



## chebaby

im still at work lmao.
its the taliah wajid protective mist bodifyer(sp?). you should be able the pick it up at any local bss. its a thick spray moisturizer and its really yummy. even the smell.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> yes. its my guilty pleasure.
> i love love love the banana and hibiscus deep fix conditioner but i ran out a while ago. right now i have the aloe fix gel which is great, it keeps the hair soft while giving definition and hold. i just dont use gels so its just sitting there. i also have the coffee coco curl cream which i like and i have the curl rehab which i like too. i only have one more use out of it.
> 
> were you thinking abought getting something?


All of a sudden I think I need a new dc .  Granted I won't get it until restock.  I'm thinking of trying Curl Junkie but I hate their containers, not sure if they are natural, and I'm not sure if they sell the banana and hibiscus deep fix condish in a large container.  Obviously I need to do some research.  I do know they are at Honeyfig.  If I restock from Honeyfig I can get 75% of the products I use from there.  



chebaby said:


> im still at work lmao.
> its the taliah wajid protective mist bodifyer(sp?). you should be able the pick it up at any local bss. its a thick spray moisturizer and its really yummy. even the smell.


 
You can get it at CVS too.


----------



## mkd

Shay, I think I am going to try the curl junkie banana and hibiscus deep fix conditioner.  Don't we have a permanent 15% with curlmart?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies: 

What's New?  I am rubbing in my JBCO.  Soothing my Scalp. 

I have a Pedicure Appt. Later on today.  We did get _Snow_, but not alot. Normally we get SLAMMED 

It's more _Slushy_ than anything.  Just enough to be a 'pain'

Other than that, Nothing much going on.  Will work on using up the remainder of my VF this week too.


----------



## Americka

I received my heating cap, soft bonnet hair dryer, and Lacio Lacio this week. I think I will dc while the game is on. (Who dat say they gon' beat dem Saints?) Then I'll experiment with a roller set using the Lacio Lacio. I'm debating on doing a corrective due to underprocessing from the last three relaxers. No matter what, I am definitely playing with my new toys.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> *I received my heating cap*, soft bonnet hair dryer, and Lacio Lacio this week. *I think I will dc while the game is on*. (Who dat say they gon' beat dem Saints?) Then I'll experiment with a roller set using the Lacio Lacio. I'm debating on doing a corrective due to underprocessing from the last three relaxers. No matter what, I am definitely playing with my new toys.


 
Ooooo!  I Love My Heat Cap.  What are You DC'ing with?

Hope your Rollerset comes out nicely. 

I'm Underprocessed too. 

I will relax next weekend hopefully.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Shay, I think I am going to try the curl junkie banana and hibiscus deep fix conditioner. *Don't we have a permanent 15% with curlmart*?


 
No but i think you can still use REORDER until the 31st of december.

Where's che, did she make it home last night?


----------



## Brownie518

So I got my Hairveda today. I got:

Sitrinilla
Vatika Frosting
Cocasta
3 Shea Buttercremes
2 Soaps 
Whipped Gelly(?)

Any of you guys use the whipped gelly? I love the Buttercremes!!! The Madagascar Vanilla smells so good!!!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> So I got my Hairveda today. I got:
> 
> Sitrinilla
> Vatika Frosting
> Cocasta
> 3 Shea Buttercremes
> 2 Soaps
> Whipped Gelly(?)
> 
> Any of you guys use the whipped gelly? I love the Buttercremes!!! *The Madagascar Vanilla smells so good!*!!


 
Im glad you got your stuff ms.b, to the bolded that is my joint right there, out off all the soaps that is my favorite scent. When i get low im just going to reorder that scent.


----------



## fattyfatfat

today I searched and searched and searched for a heat protector and all I saw was a heat protector from Fantasia IC. I hope it works ok.


----------



## Shay72

Whipped gelly is actually one of the two products I don't like by Hairveda.  It makes my hair crunchy.  The other product is whipped shea aloe mousse which is whipped clouds now .  Watch I will get both of these in my platinum bag .


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Whipped gelly is actually one of the two products I don't like by Hairveda.  It makes my hair crunchy.  The other product is whipped shea aloe mousse which is whipped clouds now .  Watch I will get both of these in my platinum bag .



 

I don't use any gels and the Shea aloe I use on my body only. I wish I had gotten some of that!! But, all in all, I am happy with my bags!!  I can't wait to see what ya'll get in yours.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz or robo do yall have che's number? Im worried about her.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Charz or robo do yall have che's number? Im worried about her.



I just texted her asking if she is ok. I am waiting on a response


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> I just texted her asking if she is ok. I am waiting on a response


 
Thank you, i pray she didn't have to stay at work and got home safely.


----------



## Charz

^It has snowed more than a foot here and it's still snowing horribly.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> ^It has snowed more than a foot here and it's still snowing horribly.


 
Are you and david doing ok? I hate the snow.


----------



## fattyfatfat

it started snowing here in nyc just a tiny tiny tiny bit. I dont think it will be as much snow as they said it would be.

how long do you ladies pre-poo for?


----------



## mkd

My hair looks pretty today and its very soft.  I wonder how much a full size of the christine gant conditioner is.


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> it started snowing here in nyc just a tiny tiny tiny bit. I dont think it will be as much snow as they said it would be.
> 
> *how long do you ladies pre-poo for*?


 
With oils sometimes i prepoo overnight, if its a butter or conditioner an hour - 2. It depends on what im doing and how im feeling.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Are you and david doing ok? I hate the snow.



Yeah we are great, thanks for asking. We are just in the house and David is playing video games.

NY and company is have a 50 percent off sale online, and I have a promocode for an additional 30 percent off if anyone is interested!


----------



## mkd

Charz, can you PM me the code?


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Yeah we are great, thanks for asking. We are just in the house and David is playing video games.
> 
> NY and company is have a 50 percent off sale online, and I have a promocode for an additional 30 percent off if anyone is interested!


 
That's 80% off what kind of things do they carry?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charz, the Coconut deodorant has been working great! I can go all day and when I get home in the evenings I'm still fresh. It even stood up to me doing a crazy 4 hour cleaning wear I was a sweaty mess but no funky pits  I really recommend you buy it.


----------



## Charz

Che is good LC!


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> Charz, the Coconut deodorant has been working great! I can go all day and when I get home in the evenings I'm still fresh. It even stood up to me doing a crazy 4 hour cleaning wear I was a sweaty mess but no funky pits  I really recommend you buy it.



Yay!!! Thanks for enabling me!!!!! "Goes to Lush UK site.


----------



## fattyfatfat

im about to go out and buy a heat cap or an overhead dryer.


----------



## Charz

washnset said:


> im about to go out and buy a heat cap or an overhead dryer.



You can get it cheaper on line, the heat cap I mean. This is the one I recommend

http://www.google.com/products?q=ma...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wf


----------



## Charz

BTW I did my Hairveda Review!!!

http://www.youtube.com/user/Charzboss#p/u/0/G8DgsON-Nzg


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies. thanx for asking about me. i stayed at work until 5am because i was scared to drive. im glad i did because i called one of the guys that left work and he said he spun around twice on the highway. one girl came to work and said she got stuck in a ditch. but as far as i know everyone is fine so thats great.

i pre pood overnight with hibiscus oil.


----------



## mkd

Charzboss said:


> BTW I did my Hairveda Review!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Charzboss#p/u/0/G8DgsON-Nzg


I can't wait to check it out!


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> BTW I did my Hairveda Review!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Charzboss#p/u/0/G8DgsON-Nzg


 
Im going to watch, im behind on blogs and videos.



chebaby said:


> hi ladies. thanx for asking about me. i stayed at work until 5am because i was scared to drive. im glad i did because i called one of the guys that left work and he said he spun around twice on the highway. one girl came to work and said she got stuck in a ditch. but as far as i know everyone is fine so thats great.
> 
> i pre pood overnight with hibiscus oil.


 
Im glad you made it home safe, had my nerves bad.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

@ Charz saying everything from HV smells like some kind of desert! They really do though. I think they are the best smelling products I've ever used.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> *David is playing video games*.


 


Tell Him Hey!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> today I searched and searched and searched for a heat protector and all I saw was *a heat protector from Fantasia IC. I hope it works ok.*


 
It's actually a pretty decent product!


----------



## fattyfatfat

thanks. I'll keep that one in mind. I purchased a cute overhead dryer.

Im officially ready to wash my hair tomorrow!!!! I'll post pics after I use the maxiglide.




Charzboss said:


> You can get it cheaper on line, the heat cap I mean. This is the one I recommend
> 
> http://www.google.com/products?q=ma...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wf


----------



## fattyfatfat

thanks! I also found a leave in to use until my shescentit arrives. I purchased the aphogee pro vitamin leave in.

dag...two trips to the BSS today. someone please take my cash away from me.





IDareT'sHair said:


> It's actually a pretty decent product!


----------



## mkd

washnset said:


> thanks! I also found a leave in to use until my shescentit arrives. I purchased the aphogee pro vitamin leave in.
> 
> dag...two trips to the BSS today. someone please take my cash away from me.


 I like that leave in.  I use it with the aphogee green tea and keratin which I LOVE!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> *thanks. I'll keep that one in mind.* I purchased a cute overhead dryer.
> 
> Im officially ready to wash my hair tomorrow!!!! I'll post pics after I use the maxiglide.


 
That is the Exact same one I recommended.  The Mastex Heat Cap.  It's definitely worth it.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I really wanted to purchase the heat cap you ladies recommended, but Im Dc'ing tomorrow and couldnt wait for it to come in the mail. I will pre-poo with vatika frosting tonight and DC with cocasta oil tomorrow!





IDareT'sHair said:


> That is the Exact same one I recommended. The Mastex Heat Cap. It's definitely worth it.


----------



## fattyfatfat

oooooooh! you're about to make me go out on my third BSS trip today!





mkd said:


> I like that leave in. *I use it with the aphogee green tea and keratin which I LOVE*!!!!


----------



## mkd

washnset said:


> oooooooh! you're about to make me go out on my third BSS trip today!


 You will love that stuff.  It makes your hair very silky.  I spray it very liberally before roller setting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> You will love that stuff. It makes your hair very silky. I spray it very liberally before roller setting.


 
IA with mk!

It's a Great product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> *I really wanted to purchase the heat cap you ladies recommended, but Im Dc'ing tomorrow and couldnt wait for it to come in the mail.* I will pre-poo with vatika frosting tonight and DC with cocasta oil tomorrow!


 
If Possible, try to still get it (even if you have to order it on-line). 

It makes a huge difference in DC'ing.  It will be good for you to have and will help you get through the Winter.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ooooo!  I Love My Heat Cap.  What are You DC'ing with?
> 
> Hope your Rollerset comes out nicely.
> 
> I'm Underprocessed too.
> 
> I will relax next weekend hopefully.



I am going to DC with the Skala Ceramides G3 Mask.


----------



## Shay72

I love my Mastex heat cap.  I use it for prepooing.  I got it for like $10 including shipping from the exchange forum .

I've been sleeping on & off all day.  I don't what that's about.  It is still snowing .


----------



## fattyfatfat

im jealous! 

you ladies definately know how to make me spend $$$.




Shay72 said:


> *I love my Mastex heat cap. I use it for prepooing. I got it for like $10 including shipping from the exchange forum* .
> 
> I've been sleeping on & off all day. I don't what that's about. It is still snowing .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> im jealous!
> 
> *you ladies definately know how to make me spend $$$.*


 
Gon' WnS:oke:oke:oke: Get It!

You're Frugal 3/4ths of the time. 

So.......You can Splurge errr once & a while.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I love my Mastex heat cap. I use it for prepooing. I got it for like $10 including shipping from the exchange forum .
> 
> *I've been sleeping on & off all day. I don't what that's about. It is still snowing* .


 
Ive been tired for the past few days, its in the air or something.


I still haven't washed my hair and i might not. Still prepooing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Ive been tired for the past few days, its in the air or something.
> 
> 
> I still haven't washed my hair and i might not. Still prepooing.


 
I'm Just ChilliN in my Prettywrap.  I'm glad I did get my hair outta the way.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Like Ms. T, I had my pretty wrap on, but now Im like la colocha, Im pre-pooing with VF!


----------



## Shay72

I got my Prettywrap on too but its not tied.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I searched for this item on amazon and the shipping costs $10.00 .

they got those HV shipping prices!!!! 

speaking of HV, my order should be here on Monday 





Charzboss said:


> You can get it cheaper on line, the heat cap I mean. This is the one I recommend
> 
> http://www.google.com/products?q=ma...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wf


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Ive been tired for the past few days, its in the air or something.
> 
> 
> I still haven't washed my hair and i might not. Still prepooing.


 
I did my hair Friday before going to work.  My hair was wet but I didn't suffer like I thought I would.  I knew I wouldn't do my hair this weekend if I didn't do it then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I got my Prettywrap on too but its not tied.


 
Shay:  OT --- Folx are really Pumped about the 2010 DDDC Challenge!  It seems like we're all going to be on the Deep Conditioning Game this Winter!

I am personally looking forward to it.  And I don't know why,erplexed because I DC weekly as is.


----------



## robot.

this snow has ruined my anniversary!


----------



## Americka

washnset said:


> I searched for this item on amazon and the shipping costs $10.00 .
> 
> they got those HV shipping prices!!!!
> 
> speaking of HV, my order should be here on Monday



I got mine from www.beautyofnewyork.com.  I purchased it along with some Lacio Lacio and I paid less than $8 for shipping.


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> this snow has ruined my anniversary!


 
Sorry to here that robo.


----------



## La Colocha

Im going to go ahead and wash my hair. Washing with elucence moiture poo, ill clarify next week. Condition with mbc and dc with aowc+jbco.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Tell Him Hey!



I will. Luckily when he is gaming he will do work around the house if I ask!



lamaravilla said:


> @ Charz saying everything from HV smells like some kind of desert! They really do though. I think they are the best smelling products I've ever used.



It does and yes they are the best scents! Not fake at all!!!


----------



## fattyfatfat

im sitting here pre-pooing with VF and the smell is so .




Charzboss said:


> I will. Luckily when he is gaming he will do work around the house if I ask!
> 
> 
> 
> *It does and yes they are the best scents*! Not fake at all!!!


----------



## robot.

La Colocha said:


> Sorry to here that robo.



yeah, i'm going to DC and do my nails. then take a hot bath, have a little sippy-sip, and watch a movie and crochet.

i'm gonna be up all night.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay: OT --- Folx are really Pumped about the 2010 DDDC Challenge! It seems like we're all going to be on the Deep Conditioning Game this Winter!
> 
> I am personally looking forward to it. And I don't know why,erplexed because I DC weekly as is.


 
I'm looking forward to it too .  I'm addicted to dcing.  I think its the support and everyone working towards the same goal that makes it exciting.


----------



## La Colocha

Im dcing right now and i detangled with the aowc mix, why does it smell so bad. The comb slid through my hair but it smells strong, like everytime i open the jar it smells stronger and stronger. Why couldn't aubrey make an unscented conditoner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Im dcing right now and i detangled with the aowc mix, why does it smell so bad. The comb slid through my hair but it smells strong, *like everytime i open the jar it smells stronger and stronger.* Why couldn't aubrey make an unscented conditoner.


 
All their Stuff has a Strong _lasting _Smell


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> Im dcing right now and i detangled with the aowc mix, why does it smell so bad. The comb slid through my hair but it smells strong, like everytime i open the jar it smells stronger and stronger. Why couldn't aubrey make an unscented conditoner.



ITA! The first time I smelled the AOHSR it reminded of a lotion from the 70s.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I'm looking forward to it too . I'm addicted to dcing. I think its the support and everyone working towards the same goal that makes it exciting.


 
I Think The High Point for Me is going to be Sticking with the Same DC until it is finished.  

I cannot wait to continue this practice throughout 2010.  (Instead of my infamous switching DC's week to week).  

Thanks to you, I have been doing this now anyway.  But I think this was the "Tweak" I needed in my current Practices/Regimen.

Implementing this practice definitely has me "Intrigued"


----------



## fattyfatfat

thats something Im working on myself!




IDareT'sHair said:


> *I Think The High Point for Me is going to be Sticking with the Same DC until it is finished*.
> 
> I cannot wait to continue this practice throughout 2010. (Instead of my infamous switching DC's week to week).
> 
> Thanks to you, I have been doing this now anyway. But I think this was the "Tweak" I needed in my current Practices/Regimen.
> 
> Implementing this practice definitely has me "Intrigued"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> I searched for this item on amazon and the shipping costs $10.00 .


 

Also, Check e-bay. (That's where I got mine from).


----------



## chebaby

ok i just pre pood for 30 minutes with LUSH's retread conditioner. im about to rinse it out with black soap and then deep condition with this mix:
AO HSR, AO WC, AO RM, jbco, honey, evoo, jojoba oil, wheat germ oil and a vial of phyto huile d'ales.
i will report back witha review of the retread and condtioner mix. but right now i can say tht the retread is a very wet condtioner and it makes my hair look like i shingled. so far i love it.

i am pre pooing my moms hair with the phyto oil and tomorrow she is going to deep condtion with the rest of my mix.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Think The High Point for Me is going to be Sticking with the Same DC until it is finished.
> 
> I cannot wait to continue this practice throughout 2010.  (Instead of my infamous switching DC's week to week).
> 
> Thanks to you, I have been doing this now anyway.  But I think this was the "Tweak" I needed in my current Practices/Regimen.
> 
> Implementing this practice definitely has me "Intrigued"



I also have product "ADD".   I get bored with products quickly.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ok i just pre pood for 30 minutes with LUSH's retread conditioner. im about to rinse it out with black soap and then deep condition with this mix:
> *AO HSR, AO WC, AO RM*, jbco, honey, evoo, jojoba oil, wheat germ oil and a vial of phyto huile d'ales.
> i will report back witha review of the retread and condtioner mix. but right now i can say tht the retread is a very wet condtioner and it makes my hair look like i shingled. so far i love it.
> 
> i am pre pooing my moms hair with the phyto oil and tomorrow she is going to deep condtion with the rest of my mix.


 
To the bolded, that looks like a code for the government.

How's everyone out east? Im watching the news in a different tab and there's so many accidents. Keeping yall in my prayers.


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> I also have product "ADD".  *I get bored with products quickly*.


 
I do too, but im going to try and do this shea butter challenge and use the stuff i have. I don't have to many choices unless i buy something else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> *I also have product "ADD". ** I get bored with products quickly*.


 
Imma Do Better with this and Use Up some things instead of skipping all around.

Imma just stay focused on using 1 DC at a Time until it's gone.  And then I can really evaluate it and see the long term effects it had on my hair.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I just purchased it! 




IDareT'sHair said:


> Also, Check e-bay. (That's where I got mine from).


----------



## fattyfatfat

its snowing lightly out here, but its not too bad.





La Colocha said:


> To the bolded, that looks like a code for the government.
> 
> *How's everyone out east?* Im watching the news in a different tab and there's so many accidents. Keeping yall in my prayers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> I just purchased it!


 
Good.  You'll Enjoy Having it!


----------



## robot.

I've never had a DC like the Sitrinillah. I don't know if it's because of the lactic acid, or because of how thick it is, but my curls are so loose. erplexed I look like a 3B. They're pretty.


----------



## fattyfatfat

how do you use your sitrinillah? I used it last week and felt  about it. I want to be WOW'ed but it. I want to do cartwheels like I do with VF!




ROBOTxcore said:


> I've never had a DC like the Sitrinillah. I don't know if it's because of the lactic acid, or because of how thick it is, but my curls are so loose. erplexed I look like a 3B. They're pretty.


----------



## robot.

washnset said:


> how do you use your sitrinillah? I used it last week and felt  about it. I want to be WOW'ed but it. I want to do cartwheels like I do with VF!



this is my first "real" time using it. i applied it like a shingle. it's really easy to use a lot of this too.


----------



## fattyfatfat

shingle????



ROBOTxcore said:


> this is my first "real" time using it. i applied it like a *shingle*. it's really easy to use a lot of this too.


----------



## robot.

washnset said:


> shingle????



shingling is what naturals do to define curls. you take a small section of hair and smooth product over it. i apply my DC's this way to make sure i cover my roots.


----------



## chebaby

robot did the sitrinilla leave white bits all over your hair? thats what it did to me.

im under my heat cap with the mix on my hair.


----------



## robot.

i haven't washed it out yet.


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> shingling is what naturals do to define curls. you take a small section of hair and smooth product over it. i apply my DC's this way to make sure i cover my roots.


 
I just did that tonight with that stankin aubrey's. I did each section like that, detangled and then cliped up with duck clips.


----------



## BrownBetty

So I bought mizani thermasmooth the other day.  I used it today and my hair feels good.  It smoothed out my 9 week new growth and my hair feel nice!  This is a keeper.  I am stretching for 3 more weeks so I will be able to use it till then.


----------



## chebaby

i just purchased samples from beemine. oh and im still under the heat cap, feels good lol.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i just purchased samples from beemine. oh and im still under the heat cap, feels good lol.


 
What samples did you get? I saw she had new products on black friday.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I was getting bored so after I pre-pooed with VF for a few hrs, I washed my hair with Jasmine's shampoo and conditioned it with MHC conditioner. Now Im DC'ing with sitrinillah under the dryer.

ladies, this is my first time washing my hair myself in 3 years!!! I depended on salons to do my hair and it caused me sooo many setbacks and so much frustration...even a few tears on some occasions. I wont do that to myself ever again.

of course I'll post a pic after I use my maxiglide!


----------



## chebaby

review time:

i loved the retread condtioner by lush. it will be a repurchase next year. i feel like it gave my hair more strength than moisture but i liked it.

my deep conditioning mix was amazing. but then again i dont think you can go wrong with adding oils and honey to a condtioner.

anita grant whipped butter. so far i do not like this butter. and im gonna go out and say its the cupuacu butter my hair doesnt like. remember a while back my hair hated a cupuacu condtioner. any way so far i dont see anything special about this stuff. it makes the hair shiny but i dont see too much moisture. i put my hair in six braids using this to make it easier to put my hair in smaller braids tomorrow. i will see how my hair feels then. what i will say about this product is that it makes my curls tiiigggghhhhtttt and defined. but thats an issue if youre tryna detangle.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> What samples did you get? I saw she had new products on black friday.


 1 stawberry serum and 1 mango serum. and the hair moisturizer thats in the jar. dont remember the name.


----------



## La Colocha

I think i want to be a heat straightened natural. I don't know, i don't want to kill the colochas but im thinking about it. I miss doing buns and ponytails. I can do a pony but its all shrunk up. Something for me to think about next year. 

I rinsed out my dc and braided my hair with tw mix and shea butter. I used jbco on my scalp and edges.


----------



## Brownie518

La, I'm in Upstate NY and its not snowing here yet, thank goodness! They are still calling for 5-8 inches but we'll see. 

I didn't use anything this week, let alone USE UP. I was sick all week so I didn't get to do my Wednesday routine. I'll have to do it tomorrow, I guess. I'm gonna use my SSI Avocado conditioner again. I have been layin here with Cocasta all over my hair for the longest. 

I really need to get that heat cap...


----------



## fattyfatfat

really? im in NYC and even though its snowing lightly, its adding up!!!!! they just plowed the streets and it looks like they didnt do a darn thing. Im happy that I did all of my errands today because Im not leaving this house until.....Tuesday!




Brownie518 said:


> *La, I'm in Upstate NY and its not snowing here yet, thank goodness! They are still calling for 5-8 inches but we'll see.*
> 
> I didn't use anything this week, let alone USE UP. I was sick all week so I didn't get to do my Wednesday routine. I'll have to do it tomorrow, I guess. I'm gonna use my SSI Avocado conditioner again. I have been layin here with Cocasta all over my hair for the longest.
> 
> I really need to get that heat cap...


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> La, I'm in Upstate NY and its not snowing here yet, thank goodness! *They are still calling for 5-8 inches but we'll see. *
> 
> I didn't use anything this week, let alone USE UP. I was sick all week so I didn't get to do my Wednesday routine. I'll have to do it tomorrow, I guess. I'm gonna use my SSI Avocado conditioner again. I have been layin here with Cocasta all over my hair for the longest.
> 
> I really need to get that heat cap...


 
We are supposed to get 3-4 tommorrow and we have another storm coming wendsday. I hope your feeling better.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> To the bolded, that looks like a code for the government.
> 
> How's everyone out east? Im watching the news in a different tab and there's so many accidents. Keeping yall in my prayers.


 
I don't know why these fools insist on going somewhere.  I keep looking down at what I think is my car .  It finally stopped snowing.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

washnset said:


> I was getting bored so after I pre-pooed with VF for a few hrs, I washed my hair with Jasmine's shampoo and conditioned it with MHC conditioner. Now Im DC'ing with sitrinillah under the dryer.
> 
> ladies, this is my first time washing my hair myself in 3 years!!! I depended on salons to do my hair and it caused me sooo many setbacks and so much frustration...even a few tears on some occasions. I wont do that to myself ever again.
> 
> of course I'll post a pic after I use my maxiglide!




lol, is it weird that I'm really excited about this?
I seriously think that DIYing is so important. And I think it helps you really learn alot about what your hair likes and doesn't like.


And this snow is actually scaring me...I really want to go relax my hair on Monday. I've been having dreams about it. But I'm scared that it'll keep snowing and I'll have to wait another week.


----------



## *fabulosity*

There was a billion accidents on the freeway... people thinking that AWD now instantly gives them wings to fly.... lmao... I had Mama Fab so I had to go about 30/mph which literally SUCKED the life out of me... but we arrived safely. 

I am staying in pretty much today... I'll maybe go to Panera and the little plaza across the street but that yesterday was enough to drive somebody INSANE. It wasn't even that much snow... it was the black ice that people ALWAYS underestimate... I can't wait to get back to GA... I'm secretly hoping my HV is there and she forget to send me a shipping notice...  wishful thinking...

On another rant.. I went to get scripts filled on my new insurance ... and why is it LIKE DOUBLE what I was paying before... you would think working for like the world's biggest company it would be BETTER...


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> There was a billion accidents on the freeway... people thinking that AWD now instantly gives them wings to fly.... lmao... I had Mama Fab so I had to go about 30/mph which literally SUCKED the life out of me... but we arrived safely.
> 
> I am staying in pretty much today... I'll maybe go to Panera and the little plaza across the street but that yesterday was enough to drive somebody INSANE. It wasn't even that much snow... it was the black ice that people ALWAYS underestimate... I can't wait to get back to GA... I'm secretly hoping my HV is there and she forget to send me a shipping notice...  wishful thinking...
> 
> On another rant.. I went to get scripts filled on my new insurance ... and why is it LIKE DOUBLE what I was paying before... you would think working for like the world's biggest company it would be BETTER...


 
Im glad you and mama made it home safe.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> We are supposed to get 3-4 tommorrow and we have another storm coming wendsday. I hope your feeling better.



I am finally feeling good, thanks.  Still no snow, but I can hear the wind raging out there!!!  I can't wait to do my hair later.


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> Im glad you and mama made it home safe.


 
Thanks babycakes...
I can't sleep... so what's this shea butter (scented) that you rave about... I had caught up on this thread... but on the weekend it gets like an addtl 10 pages.. lol....

I know peacelovesunshine... I was gonna order from her for black friday but I was worried about the scents... which ones smell good?

Y'all got me looking at butter and bars too.. I really don't put the shea butter stuff on my hair... but I will try it on my body.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Brownie518 said:


> I am finally feeling good, thanks.  Still no snow, but I can hear the wind raging out there!!!  I can't wait to do my hair later.


 
Brownie you're in NY and there's no snow?? My BFF moved to NJ and was trying to get to the mall yesterday before the storm hit... LMAO... mama fab said its hilarious that I run with the same crowd... I'm like that's why we're friends. Except she's lugging an 18 month old in her exploits which I personally wouldn't be doing... but.... you gotta get the deals.. lol.


----------



## Shay72

Fab--The "Hello Sweet Thang" scent from peaceloveandsunshine smells really good.


----------



## fattyfatfat

morning ladies.

I tried air drying my hair last night and ended up going to sleep.

I just woke up and my ends are still wet


----------



## Charz

*fabulosity* said:


> Brownie you're in NY and there's no snow?? My BFF moved to NJ and was trying to get to the mall yesterday before the storm hit... LMAO... mama fab said its hilarious that I run with the same crowd... I'm like that's why we're friends. Except she's lugging an 18 month old in her exploits which I personally wouldn't be doing... but.... you gotta get the deals.. lol.



Fab are you a PMP? Not a Pimp I already know you are.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Charzboss said:


> Fab are you a PMP? Not a Pimp I already know you are.


 
 (just got done!!!!)
Yup.. and MBA, and completing my MSTax now.... 

We gots to hustle for hair products 'round these parts...lol.


----------



## Charz

*fabulosity* said:


> (just got done!!!!)
> Yup.. and MBA, and completing my MSTax now....
> 
> We gots to hustle for hair products 'round these parts...lol.



I can't wait to get my PMP! I still have 2 years to meet the work experience requirement 

I was an accounting major, worked at a Big Four Accounting Firm and absolutely hated it!!!

Luckily I had a backup job working at the govt with the PMO. I thought I had gotten an accounting job, but they decided to give me a better position in my opinion. Project Management rocks! I love telling contractors what to do. It just sucks that no one here is under the age of 33.....
*
I HATE ACCOUNTING!!!!*

It's nothing like they tell you in school. I loved the curriculum of my major. But the real world of Accounting makes me sick. The stories I have from the Big 4 still scare me to this day.

I love Tax too! I wanted that to be my focus!

I plan on going back to school and becoming a psychiatrist though. This is my real calling. I know, random.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

What is pmp? Project Management Professional? What certification do you need for that? Dang I'm nosy


----------



## *fabulosity*

Charzboss said:


> I can't wait to get my PMP! I still have 2 years to meet the work experience requirement
> 
> I was an accounting major, worked at a Big Four Accounting Firm and absolutely hated it!!!
> 
> Luckily I had a backup job working at the govt with the PMO. I thought I had gotten an accounting job, but they decided to give me a better position in my opinion. Project Management rocks! I love telling contractors what to do. It just sucks that no one here is under the age of 33.....
> 
> *I HATE ACCOUNTING!!!!*
> 
> It's nothing like they tell you in school. The stories I have from the Big 4 still scare me to this day.
> 
> I plan on going back to school and becoming a psychiatrist though. This is my real calling. I know, random.


 

You're not the first to say that young grasshopper.. everyone was all excited when those offers started rolling in... 1 year later they wanted to commit suicide.
Been there done the accounting thing. It's the worst period. But it  is recession proof.. I'll leave that CPA stuff to you and lamara... I ain't got the patience for that.

Project Mgmt is my calling..fits my background..and supports my future..and I think I'm finally happy in my job and challenged by it...that's my 2 week review so far 

A psychiatrist 
Bossy to patient
"So how long have you had this obsessive compulsive urge to stockpile hair products"...

Patient to Dr. Bossy
"For about a year now"...

Dr. Bossy...
"Oh that's normal...come back in a year if you're not broke. That'll be $250"..


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> What is pmp? Project Management Professional? What certification do you need for that? Dang I'm nosy



The PMP® credential recognizes demonstrated knowledge and skill in leading and directing project teams and in delivering project results within the constraints of schedule, budget and resources.

3 years work experience in PM with bachelor degree
5 years work experience in PM WITHOUT bachelor degree
4 hour 200 question exam
35 hours in PM education


----------



## Charz

*fabulosity* said:


> A psychiatrist
> Bossy to patient
> "So how long have you had this obsessive compulsive urge to stockpile hair products"...
> 
> Patient to Dr. Bossy
> "For about a year now"...
> 
> Dr. Bossy...
> "Oh that's normal...come back in a year if you're not broke. That'll be $250"..






I wanna deal with personality disorders!

The gov't is recession proof too.........

I will not be getting my CPA.....In a year I will be making more than they were offering me starting out at the Big Four. And I have a blackberry and a laptop which my job doesn't bother me all the time, unlike with the accounting firm.


----------



## Charz

*fabulosity* said:


> You're not the first to say that young grasshopper.. everyone was all excited when those offers started rolling in... 1 year later they wanted to commit suicide.
> Been there done the accounting thing. It's the worst period.* But it  is recession proof..* I'll leave that CPA stuff to you and lamara... I ain't got the patience for that.



Unfortunately it's not....

UMD has a top 20 business school and the offers started drying up! One of the Big Four had 20 interns during the summer and they only offered 1 intern a full-time position. One Big 4 layed off 25% of their NE work force. I only know of one that didn't lay off anyone.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Charzboss said:


> I wanna deal with personality disorders!
> 
> The gov't is recession proof too.........
> 
> I will not be getting my CPA.....In a year I will be making more than they were offering me starting out at the Big Four. And I have a blackberry and a laptop which my job doesn't bother me all the time, unlike with the accounting firm.


 

Smart girl. Those Big 4 jobs are gateway jobs.
People do their time (2-4 years depending).. and then go on to triple and quad their salaries... it's worth more at another company than it is at the Big 4. 

I thought somebody in here was studying for the CPA? 

Stop pretending you don't miss not being able to do anything from Dec-April...


----------



## Charz

*fabulosity* said:


> Smart girl. Those Big 4 jobs are gateway jobs.
> People do their time (2-4 years depending).. and then go on to triple and quad their salaries... it's worth more at another company than it is at the Big 4.
> 
> I thought somebody in here was studying for the CPA?
> 
> Stop pretending you don't miss not being able to do anything from Dec-April...



Lamaravilla is I believe. She isn't a slacker like me 

Was the PMP test hard?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It was Charz.  I think she was studying for both the CPA and the LSAT's.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> It was Charz.  I think she was studying for both the CPA and the LSAT's.



Lol, not anymore. I did pretty well on my LSAT's actually. But I am not made for the corporate world.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> It was Charz. I think she was studying for both the CPA and the LSAT's.


 

LMAO... I've taken all of the tests except for the dental school one and the GRE... LOL...

Leave her alone... 

I don't think the PMP was hard but I am... ((wait for it))

GIFTED... lol...


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I'll be taking the CPA exam next summer hopefully.... I want to do the LSAT's before then though.... But now what y'all are talking about is starting to peak my interest as well :scratchch


----------



## Charz

All I know is when I get my PMP I am gonna pronounce it like PIMP.

"So, what certifications do you have?"

"Well I am a Pimp."

"What?"

"A Pimp, you know P.M.P.?"

Bwahahaaaa...too cool!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, Now that we've thoroughly discussed the Fascinating World of Project Management, Certified Public Accountants and Great Legal Minds of the Decade........Now On to Hair!

Where's All the Hair Diva's This Morning?????


----------



## mkd

Charzboss said:


> Lol, not anymore. I did pretty well on my LSAT's actually. But I am not made for the corporate world.


Good for you!  I am not made for the corporate world either.  I don't think I will ever work at a firm.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, Now that we've thoroughly discussed the Fascinating World of Project Management, Certified Public Accountants and Great Legal Minds of the Decade........Now On to Hair!
> 
> Where's All the Hair Diva's This Morning?????


 
lmao... I try to keep it easy here... Charz started it.. Lord knows I don't talk about no work.
But I'm looking for body products...
We got PLS.. but there was another that LC was raving about for shea butter and the scents were good.. y'all said.


----------



## Charz

I have kept my twists in for a week! I have not even done a twist out yet!


----------



## Brownie518

*fabulosity* said:


> Brownie you're in NY and there's no snow?? My BFF moved to NJ and was trying to get to the mall yesterday before the storm hit... LMAO... mama fab said its hilarious that I run with the same crowd... I'm like that's why we're friends. Except she's lugging an 18 month old in her exploits which I personally wouldn't be doing... but.... you gotta get the deals.. lol.



Yeah,  Fab, I'm Upstate. Pennsylvania and Jersey got hit real hard but I didn't get one bit! We got lucky this time.



Shay72 said:


> Fab--The "Hello Sweet Thang" scent from peaceloveandsunshine smells really good.



I just ordered this the other day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, Fab, I'm Upstate. Pennsylvania and Jersey got hit real hard but I didn't get one bit! We got lucky this time.


 
Chile, I was Allll Worried about You!  You Coulda' pm'd a Sista and let her know you were okay?


----------



## Shay72

I'm sitting here whole head baggying with TW mist. I will not dig out my car til morning.  Letting others do theirs first makes it easier. Besides the sun is out and I'm starting to actually see my car .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I'm sitting here whole head baggying with TW mist. *I will not dig out my car til morning. Letting others do theirs first makes it easier. Besides the sun is out and I'm starting to actually see my car .


 
That sounds good.  I Just got finished massaging in my JBCO.

Where is La Today?  She Must Be Christmas Shopping?

btw:  I'm glad the Snow Storm skipped us, normally, we'd be Slammed and you all would be like:erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Fab--The "Hello Sweet Thang" scent from peaceloveandsunshine smells really good.


 
I agree with shay the hello sweet thang sunshine shea butter is the bomb, that's what im using on my month shea challenge.



IDareT'sHair said:


> That sounds good. I Just got finished massaging in my JBCO.
> 
> *Where is La Today*? She Must Be Christmas Shopping?
> 
> btw: I'm glad the Snow Storm skipped us, normally, we'd be Slammed and you all would be like:erplexed


 
Im here, i didn't go to sleep until 5 this morning, so i slept in.


----------



## chebaby

just got finished digging out my car. im 5 ft tall and the snow came to my knees.

anyway i took the shea mix i made like 2 weeks ago and melted it again adding in avocado butter, olive butter, evoo and jbco. im still whipping it. have been for the last hour and my arm feels strong. im weak.

last night i braided my hair in six big braids and now im taking them out one by one and making small twists in each section using qhemet heavy cream. the first section i did with baby buttercream and then i remember i had heavy cream so now im using that. my hair is soft so far. i think imma go and pick up some more qhemet heavy cream this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

^^^^^^

Speaking of Heavy Cream, I notice the Qhemet Store (site) is also Closed until January 1st.


----------



## La Colocha

Ive made my list of what im going into 2010 with:

tw mist
shea butter
jbco
olive butter
avocado butter
elucence poo, clarify and mbc

I have other products but they are put up in the basement where its cool in case i would like to revisit, but this is my staple list for 2010. Things that i know that are rebuy's. I also didn't list gels because i use them more in the summer, so this is it. I don't really have a dc but im not looking anymore. Ive been through enough. I can mix what i have here to make something that will suffice.


----------



## BrownBetty

So I have a bucket of shea that I decided to start using on my face and body.  I am scared about using it in my hair.  I remember it was a disaster the last time I used it in my hair.


----------



## chebaby

my mix is so fluffy.
and i just made another AO mix for next week. this time i added more island naturals and jbco and jojoba oil.


im going into 2010 with alot lol.

shea butter
coconut oil
evoo
jbco
AO HSR, GPB, RM, WC
giovanni deeper moisture conditioner and nutra fix
trader joes nourish spa conditioner
qhemet heavy cream
qhemet detangling ghee
oyin honey hemp
oyin juices and berries
oyin shine and define
oyin whipped pudding
kbb hair cream
kbb hair milk
ojon revitalizing mist
gvp the detangler
and thanx to T, the abba reconstructor


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> my mix is so fluffy.
> and i just made another AO mix for next week. this time i added more island naturals and jbco and jojoba oil.
> 
> 
> im going into 2010 with alot lol.
> 
> shea butter
> coconut oil
> evoo
> jbco
> AO HSR, GPB, RM, WC
> giovanni deeper moisture conditioner and nutra fix
> trader joes nourish spa conditioner
> qhemet heavy cream
> qhemet detangling ghee
> oyin honey hemp
> oyin juices and berries
> oyin shine and define
> oyin whipped pudding
> kbb hair cream
> kbb hair milk
> ojon revitalizing mist
> gvp the detangler
> and thanx to T, the abba reconstructor


 
Che:  That 'honestly' doesn't look like 'Much'.  You are doing good.  

I would never list what I am dragging into 2010.

The Pages aren't Long enough!


----------



## La Colocha

MissVee said:


> So I have a bucket of shea that I decided to start using on my face and body. I am scared about using it in my hair. I remember it was a disaster the last time I used it in my hair.


 
It was a disaster for me too the very first time i tried it. The one i had tried before was not good quality but i didn't know any better and i was using way too much. This time around i tried it mixed with other things and i love it. I use a watery leave in and i seal with a bit of shea butter. You can try to mix a bit of shea butter with your favorite oil and see how you like it. Start off with a small amount for one use and if you like it you can go from there. I can never use straight shea but mixed with something its really nice. sorry so long

Ot- Im waiting for you to go to inglots. Let a sista know how you liked it.



chebaby said:


> my mix is so fluffy.
> and i just made another AO mix for next week. this time i added more island naturals and jbco and jojoba oil.
> 
> 
> im going into 2010 with alot lol.
> 
> shea butter
> coconut oil
> evoo
> jbco
> AO HSR, GPB, RM, WC
> giovanni deeper moisture conditioner and nutra fix
> trader joes nourish spa conditioner
> qhemet heavy cream
> qhemet detangling ghee
> oyin honey hemp
> oyin juices and berries
> oyin shine and define
> oyin whipped pudding
> kbb hair cream
> kbb hair milk
> ojon revitalizing mist
> gvp the detangler
> and thanx to T, the abba reconstructor


 
You have a good list che and its not alot, i see options.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MissVee said:


> So I have a bucket of shea that I decided to start using on my face and body. I am scared about using it in my hair. I remember it was a disaster the last time I used it in my hair.


 
Miss Vee:  Maybe you could 'mix' it with some other stuff and try it? 

Maybe in a DC or something?


----------



## Shay72

Che--Is that the Giovanni Smooth as Silk or they have a conditioner named Deeper Moisture? What's the consistency like?

I did a little research on Curl Junkie and the two products I'm interested in are 96-98% natural.  This is the Banana & Hibiscus Deep Fix Conditioner and Hibiscus & Banana Honey Butta.  But the prices are hurting my heart.  $18 and $20 for 8 oz containers.  I prefer to have one expensive line and right now that is Qhemet. I don't even like to buy dcs in 8 oz containers either.  But supposedly the deep fix is very concentrated and a little bit goes a long way. IDK....I am looking into the Giovanni Smooth as Silk too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Che--Is that the Giovanni Smooth as Silk or they have a conditioner named Deeper Moisture? What's the consistency like?


 
I've had them both  (and would consider repurchasing at some point).

IMO:  It's a light/medium consistency.  Not Thick.  Not Thin. (In between).  You know from the nature of the shape of the bottle, it can't be very thick.  

More of a Co-Washer.

Good Product tho' but just not a thick DC treatment or anything like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I did a little research on Curl Junkie and the two products I'm interested in are 96-98% natural. This is *the Banana & Hibiscus Deep Fix Conditioner*


 
I'm interested in this too.  I will wait for you to Purchase & Review

Thanks Shay.


----------



## *fabulosity*

So "Hello Sweet Thang" is on my list...

Umm I'm buying mood... I swear there was another one.....


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Shay72 said:


> Che--Is that the Giovanni Smooth as Silk or they have a conditioner named Deeper Moisture? What's the consistency like?
> 
> I did a little research on Curl Junkie and the two products I'm interested in are 96-98% natural.  This is the Banana & Hibiscus Deep Fix Conditioner and Hibiscus & Banana Honey Butta.  But the prices are hurting my heart.  $18 and $20 for 8 oz containers.  I prefer to have one expensive line and right now that is Qhemet. I don't even like to buy dcs in 8 oz containers either.  But supposedly the deep fix is very concentrated and a little bit goes a long way. IDK....I am looking into the Giovanni Smooth as Silk too.



Shay, check Empressri's youtube channel she has several reviews on the products. Here's one . IMO her hair looks the best when she uses Curl Junkie. And if she says it's concentrated you know it is because she has tons of hair.

Here's another


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Oh lawd, Imma have to try some Curl Junkie too  the stuff looks delicious!!! I'm going to wait till June next year though. It will be a graduation present to myself 
I need her to start selling sample sizes though....


----------



## Shay72

Thanks, Lamara.  When I started thinking about Curl Junkie I went to Empressri's YT channel bc she loves Curl Junkie.  She was the one that said it was concentrated .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> *Oh lawd, Imma have to try some Curl Junkie too  the stuff looks delicious!!!* *I'm going to wait till June next year though. *It will be a graduation present to myself
> I need her to start selling sample sizes though....


 
Yeah, Me Too Lamara.  But Imma wait until I put a Huge Dent in some of the DC's I have acquired in 2009.  Maybe June or BF Next Year.

_*off to look at CurlJunkie*_


----------



## La Colocha

I think che used curl junkie for a while. Yall make me sick, now i want some. *puts people on ignore*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I think che used curl junkie for a while. Yall make me sick, now i want some. *puts people on ignore*.


 
I Just looked at it on Curl Mart and they still have that 15% discount until 12-31

But, Imma Pass.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Just looked at it on Curl Mart and they *still have that 15% discount until* 12-31
> 
> But, Imma Pass.


 

I looked at the products and i can't use anything but the damn dc... Everything either has protein or glycerin, that's cool, it stops me from buying. But the one thing i don't have i can use, aint that a b. If i buy it its yall fault.


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> I looked at the products and i can't use anything but the damn dc... Everything either has protein or glycerin, that's cool, it stops me from buying. But the one thing i don't have i can use, aint that a b. If i buy it its yall fault.



Just like a junkie to blame someone else for their addiction!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I looked at the products and i can't use anything but the damn dc... Everything either has protein or glycerin, that's cool, it stops me from buying. But the one thing i don't have i can use, aint that a b. If i buy it its yall fault.


 
Yeah, I want a Coupla' of those Deep Conditioners myself. 

But, I will wait until next BF


----------



## chebaby

s=well i wasnt gonnaa say nothing but let me tell yall about curl mart. yall know i shop there all the time. sao last week i ordered something and chose usps for shipping. when i checked out i noticed it said ups. i was upset but figured i chose it by mistake so i left it alone. so friday i place another order and choose usps and i spent over $50 because if you do you get the free curl junkie leave in. so my total was like $53. after i checked out again the receipt said ups, which is cheaper than usps so of course my totall went down to $49. which means i dont get my leave in.
so i sent the an email telling them i want my leave in, they need to ship it usps. and i told them this isnt the first time.
im waiting on a reply.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

La Colocha said:


> I looked at the products and i can't use anything but the damn dc... Everything either has protein or glycerin, that's cool, it stops me from buying. But the one thing i don't have i can use, aint that a b. If i buy it its yall fault.



Why can't you use glycerin or protein?


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> Che--Is that the Giovanni Smooth as Silk or they have a conditioner named Deeper Moisture? What's the consistency like?
> 
> I did a little research on Curl Junkie and the two products I'm interested in are 96-98% natural. This is the Banana & Hibiscus Deep Fix Conditioner and *Hibiscus & Banana Honey Butta*. But the prices are hurting my heart. $18 and $20 for 8 oz containers. I prefer to have one expensive line and right now that is Qhemet. I don't even like to buy dcs in 8 oz containers either. But supposedly the deep fix is very concentrated and a little bit goes a long way. IDK....I am looking into the Giovanni Smooth as Silk too.


 its the same as SAS. I think its called smooth as silk deeper moisture.

i just purchased the bolded on friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> s=*well i wasnt gonnaa say nothing but let me tell yall about curl mart.* yall know i shop there all the time. sao last week i ordered something and chose usps for shipping. when i checked out i noticed it said ups. i was upset but figured i chose it by mistake so i left it alone. so friday i place another order and choose usps and i spent over $50 because if you do you get the free curl junkie leave in. so my total was like $53. after i checked out again the receipt said ups, which is cheaper than usps so of course my totall went down to $49. which means i dont get my leave in.
> so i sent the an email telling them i want my leave in, they need to ship it usps. and i told them this isnt the first time.
> im waiting on a reply.


 
Chile, Keep Us Posted on What Happens!  That's interesting.

That's where I ordered my Elucence and JessiCurl


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> Just like a junkie to blame someone else for their addiction!


 
Its the truth, i wasn't thinking about buying nothing until i came up in here today. I had my little list ready for next year and errythang. Enabling, its like putting crack in front of a crackhead and expect them not to smoke it . Im sticking to my statement, its YALL FAULT. lmao


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Its the truth, i wasn't thinking about buying nothing until i came up in here today. I had my little list ready for next year and errythang. Enabling, its like putting crack in front of a crackhead and expect them not to smoke it . *Im sticking to my statement, its YALL FAULT. lmao*


 
So Does this Mean, the Order has been Placed?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> s=well i wasnt gonnaa say nothing but let me tell yall about curl mart. yall know i shop there all the time. sao last week i ordered something and chose usps for shipping. when i checked out i noticed it said ups. i was upset but figured i chose it by mistake so i left it alone. so friday i place another order and choose usps and i spent over $50 because if you do you get the free curl junkie leave in. so my total was like $53. after i checked out again the receipt said ups, which is cheaper than usps so of course my totall went down to $49. which means i dont get my leave in.
> so i sent the an email telling them i want my leave in, they need to ship it usps. and i told them this isnt the first time.
> im waiting on a reply.


 
Ive been buying from them for over a year and they always have had ups, they need to fix that and give you the leave in because its always been ups. The mailing option defaults. Have you ever gotten anything from them usps?



lamaravilla said:


> Why can't you use glycerin or protein?



I can't use glycerin because its too cold and i don't use protein because it makes my hair hard. My hair hasn't needed protein in a long time. If it does i use mayo from the fridge.


----------



## chebaby

im still not finished twisting my hair. i been taking mad breaks lmao. but i tell ya, this twisting session has me loving heavy cream more and more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *its the same as SAS. I think its called smooth as silk deeper moisture.*


 
You're Right it is  I was too sorry/lazy to go look
 But, it still isn't very thick.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Ive been buying from them for over a year and they always have had ups, they need to fix that and give you the leave in because its always been ups. The mailing option defaults.* Have you ever gotten anything from them usps?*



 i cant remember. i think so. i order most of my stuff from them and usps comes around 2 so i can get it. ups comes late. i think i always get usps because i rarely order ups on purpose.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> So Does this Mean, the Order has been Placed?


 
Not yet. Im trying to be strong.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> [/B]
> i cant remember. i think so. i order most of my stuff from them and usps comes around 2 so i can get it. ups comes late. i think i always get usps because i rarely order ups on purpose.


 
Ok, i had no idea, susan or gretchen should email you back. Its not your fault.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> [/B]
> i cant remember. i think so. i order most of my stuff from them and usps comes around 2 so i can get it. ups comes late. i think i always get usps because i rarely order ups on purpose.


 
Mine was UPS.  Every time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Not yet. Im trying to be strong.


 
See, they should Close.  Like SheScentIt, Qhemet and some of those others did.  

Close It Down until After the 1st and then maybe the Urge woulda' passed.

Girl, if you can Hold Out, Don't Do it!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> See, they should Close. Like SheScentIt, Qhemet and some of those others did.
> 
> Close It Down until After the 1st and then maybe the Urge woulda' passed.
> 
> Girl, if you can Hold Out, Don't Do it!


 
Im gonna try. But you know how it gets.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Im gonna try. But you know how it gets.


 
I Do. Honestly, I Do.

And it's 'easy' for me to say, especially when I am sitting ova' here with 50-11 DC's and you have like.....None.

Well, You will need them at some point anyways for the DC Challenge Right?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Do. Honestly, I Do.
> 
> And it's 'easy' for me to say, especially when I am sitting ova' here with 50-11 DC's and you have like.....None.
> 
> *Well, You will need them at some point anyways for the DC Challenge Right?*


 
Technically no because elucence mbc can be used as a dc also. And i have things i can mix it with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Technically no because elucence mbc can be used as a dc also. And i have things i can mix it with.*


 
Oherplexed 

Well.......

Just Gon' Get it!


----------



## chebaby

not that im a pusha but curl junkie is really good. the hibiscus deep fix is amaxing. and if you like clumpy curls you will love it. it used to clump my hair when i was transitioning so i know its gonna do it now.


----------



## chebaby

why am i looking at the himadi and the new macadamia oil products.


----------



## Shay72

See this is why Pj's should not hang out together  ....


----------



## chebaby

im only finished one side of my hair but i must say my twists look good. i think its because i sectioned my hair instead of just grabbing hair like i used to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *why am i looking at the himadi and the new macadamia oil products.*


 
Girl, You Know WHY!  Don't Act Like You Don't Know Here's A Hint:


----------



## Charz

Holla! I'm off tomorrow! Go DC gov't!!!! 2 day workweek!


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> See this is why Pj's should not hang out together  ....


 
Girl its just as bad in the makeup forum, have you buying stuff you don't even use.


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> Girl its just as bad in the makeup forum, have you buying stuff you don't even use.



LC, you are tellin' the truth! I "passed" through there one day and was like dayum! I was making a list of stuff - then I remembered that I rarely wear make up. A junkie will try to get a high from anywhere!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl its just as bad in the makeup forum, have you buying stuff you don't even use.


 


Americka said:


> LC, you are tellin' the truth! I "passed" through there one day and was like dayum! I was making a list of stuff - then I remembered that I rarely wear make up. A junkie will try to get a high from anywhere!


 
I Will Definitely Stay outta there! I Love Make Up


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> Holla! I'm off tomorrow! Go DC gov't!!!! 2 day workweek!


Thanks, Char.  Reminded me to check on Arlington County. We're closed too.  This is only the 2nd time in the 6 years I worked for them that they've actually closed. Times like this makes me happy I no longer work for the state at the hospital.  We were all considered essential staff.  The 3 worst times working at a state psych hospital--short staff, quarantined, and 9/11.



La Colocha said:


> Girl its just as bad in the makeup forum, have you buying stuff you don't even use.


I'm staying from over there then.  I just bought a bunch of makeup stuff and realized I don't remember how in the hail I put on eyeliner when I was a teenager . Yeah that was the last time I wore makeup.


----------



## Charz

^ Lol I love the makeup forum!!!!! 

I'm on a makeup no-buy for now. I went crazy during black friday.

I think I kicked my hair PJ habit......seriously I haven't even wanted anything since black friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> ^ Lol I love the makeup forum!!!!!
> 
> I'm on a makeup no-buy for now. I went crazy during black friday.
> 
> *I think I kicked my hair PJ habit......seriously I haven't even wanted anything since black friday*.


 

You know......I _almost, sorta, half-way_ agree with this Statement 

You're Right, You Haven't been talking about buying Hair Products as much lately.........

What's Up?


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> You know......I _almost, sorta, half-way_ agree with this Statement
> 
> You're Right, You Haven't been talking about buying Hair Products as much lately.........
> 
> What's Up?



Well I think it's a combination of things.

I am only washing/dcing every 7-14 days. So DCs and Shampoos last me so much longer and I don't need to be buying a ton.

I have been wearing my hair in twists and my hair stays moisturized because it drys while "set" so less moisturizing products.

I don't manipulate my hair while in twists or twistouts, so I don't need as many styling products .

I have tried almost every reputable product line so I am not very curious.

Most of the relaxed and natural long haired diva's on LHCF have a simple routine. This is not a coincidence.

This is the killer:
*I realize that there is no miracle product. It is ALL about technique. I am trying to get better at my technique by twisting, braiding, cornrowing, blow drying, flat ironing and flat twisting.*


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *You know......I almost, sorta, half-way agree with this Statement*
> 
> You're Right, You Haven't been talking about buying Hair Products as much lately.........
> 
> What's Up?


 
She a lie, the habit never goes awaylol.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> She a lie, the habit never goes awaylol.




Lol, I just lost the thrill of PJing. I tried to get excited but I can't. I see yall taking in the thread about new stuff and I don't even look on the site to check. 

My hair product libido is gone!

My hair is long enough for me to leave it alone and not worry about it. I know that it will grow and I know I can retain. I know there is no miracle product.


----------



## robot.

Char, I wanted to ask, do you keep your aqua marina cleanser in the fridge?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> *Well I think it's a combination of things.*
> 
> I am only washing/dcing every 7-14 days. So DCs and Shampoos last me so much longer and I don't need to be buying a ton.
> 
> I have been wearing my hair in twists and my hair stays moisturized because it drys while "set" so less moisturizing products.
> 
> I don't manipulate my hair while in twists or twistouts, so I don't need as many styling products .
> 
> I have tried almost every reputable product line so I am not very curious.
> 
> Most of the relaxed and natural long haired diva's on LHCF have a simple routine. This is not a coincidence.
> 
> This is the killer:
> *I realize that there is no miracle product. It is ALL about technique. I am trying to get better at my technique by twisting, braiding, cornrowing, blow drying, flat ironing and flat twisting.*


 
This is A Really Good Post Charzboss.

You made an exceptional basis for your premise.  Each Point definitely has Merit.

Okay Yeah.....I Believe You

It's Great that You Made these Discoveries for Your Hair.  I'm So Proud.


----------



## Charz

ROBOTxcore said:


> Char, I wanted to ask, do you keep your aqua marina cleanser in the fridge?



Yes I do, I have two plastic containers of it and I keep one in the fridge. I love it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> She a lie, the habit never goes awaylol.


 

OOOOOO KKKKKKK


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> *My hair product libido is gone*!


 
Lmao girl all you need is a little stimulation. I feel you though, im trying to get there.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> This is A Really Good Post Charzboss.
> 
> You made an exceptional basis for your premise.  Each Point definitely has Merit.
> 
> Okay Yeah.....I Believe You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Great that You Made these Discoveries for Your Hair.  I'm So Proud.



Thanks lol!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Lol, *I just lost the thrill of PJing. I tried to get excited but I can't. I see yall taking in the thread about new stuff and I don't even look on the site to check. *
> 
> *My hair product libido is gone!*
> 
> My hair is long enough for me to leave it alone and not worry about it. I know that it will grow and I know I can retain. I know there is no miracle product.


 
Hmp.  Very Interesting.

Have You Been to the Dr.?  Maybe it's a Virus?

You do sound a little....how shall I say.....Sick?


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Lmao girl all you need is a little stimulation. I feel you though, im trying to get there.


----------



## chebaby

finished my twists. bout freakin time. off to see what i wanna buy.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> finished my twists. bout freakin time.* off to see what i wanna buy.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I choked on my tea, yall my girls. I have so much fun with you guys.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


>


 
Keep It Up Girlie!  You are doing Great!

You got some good prods in your Hairveda Bag(s) so, you should be good for awhile.

Impressive.  Keep it Up.


----------



## Charz

I am so happy I am off. David is taking me to Sephora and Lush tomorrow. I have enough empty containers for a free face mask at Lush. And I have to return about  $100 worth of products to Sephora.

I need to buy a mini fridge for all of my hair products too. Any suggestions?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I am so happy I am off. David is taking me to Sephora and Lush tomorrow. I have enough empty containers for a free face mask at Lush.* And I have to return about $100 worth of products to Sephora.*
> 
> I need to buy a mini fridge for all of my hair products too. Any suggestions?


 
   @ Bolded  

Ya'll Government Employees Can't Go to Work tomorrow because of the Snow Storm, but Ya'll Can go to Sephora & Lush!

My Tax Dollars at Work

You gotta buy one of those Campus Dorm Refrig's


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ Bolded  Ya'll Government Employees Can't Go to Work tomorrow because of the Snow Storm, but Ya'll Can go to Sephora & Lush!
> 
> My Tax Dollars at Work
> 
> You gotta buy one of those Campus Dorm Refrig's



Lol!!! Yeah, I am actually seeing if I can buy a used one off of craigslist. If not I will jus go to walmart or something.

And yes during the Sephora friends and family sale I prolly spent about $350, but ended up returning about $250. I love their return policy. Gives me time to try things!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Lol!!! Yeah, I am actually seeing if I can buy a used one off of craigslist. If not I will jus go to walmart or something.
> 
> And yes during the Sephora friends and family sale I prolly spent about $350, but ended up returning about $250. I love their return policy. *Gives me time to try things!*


 
Cool!

So, Now You're Returning the other $100 ---- So It's like you Kept Nothing

btw: You'll prolly get a better deal on the Fridge at Wal-mart.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Cool!
> 
> So, Now You're Returning the other $100 ---- So It's like you Kept Nothing
> 
> btw: You'll prolly get a better deal on the Fridge at Wal-mart.



Oh no, that's included in the $250


----------



## mkd

La, I meant to comment on your post about being a heat straightened natural earlier, are you really considering it?  I miss straight hair a lot of times.  It makes me feel more fabulous.  But the reality is my hair is too fine and it just can't take heat often.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Oh no, that's included in the $250


 
Oh Ok.  Hair Stuff or Make Up?


----------



## chebaby

im thinking about ordering from honeyfig. has anyone ordered from there before?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im thinking about ordering from honeyfig. has anyone ordered from there before?


 
What are you contemplating getting Ms. Che?


----------



## taz007

chebaby said:


> im thinking about ordering from honeyfig. has anyone ordered from there before?


I have ordered from HoneyFig and I like them.  I ordered some seamless combs.  They are in Canada so it did take a little while for the combs to arrive here in California.


----------



## Americka

Don't let T leave this thread! Talking 'bout using up her stash in here and hustling new products out there. Humph...


----------



## taz007

Anybody know where I can purchase some good makeup?  And one with a tutorial as I am makeup challenged ...erplexed


----------



## Charz

taz007 said:


> Anybody know where I can purchase some good makeup?  And one with a tutorial as I am makeup challenged ...erplexed




Sephora!!! What kinda make up? Here is a link for coupon codes

gwpaddict.com


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Ok.  Hair Stuff or Make Up?



All makeup!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> Don't let T leave this thread! Talking 'bout using up her stash in here and hustling new products out there. Humph...


 
Americka:  I was conducting "Research" I have to know what's out there, especially if I haven't heard of it before.

It wasn't like I was going to purchase it.  (Honestly) I just wanted to read up on it and see what it was about.

Tis All.  Aren't You Curious too?  If you find it, send me the link.


----------



## taz007

Charzboss said:


> Sephora!!! What kinda make up? Here is a link for coupon codes
> 
> gwpaddict.com



Thank you so much.  I want EVERYTHING.  I am going to see if DH can get me a whole KIT for Christmas.

Is Sephora better than MAC?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

taz007 said:


> Thank you so much.* I want EVERYTHING*. *I am going to see if DH can get me a whole KIT for Christmas*.
> 
> Is Sephora better than MAC?


 
Lawd! Lawd! Lawd!


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Americka:  I was conducting "Research" I have to know what's out there, especially if I haven't heard of it before.
> 
> It wasn't like I was going to purchase it.  (Honestly) I just wanted to read up on it and see what it was about.
> 
> Tis All.  Aren't You Curious too?  If you find it, send me the link.



Well *clears throat* I anticipated this reply from you and was conducting research when you so boldly rushed into the thread. Please  click here!


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> La, I meant to comment on your post about being a heat straightened natural earlier, are you really considering it? I miss straight hair a lot of times. It makes me feel more fabulous. But the reality is my hair is too fine and it just can't take heat often.


 
I really want to mkd, i really want to relax again but i know the damage that was done to my hair before. I can't take much heat either but im still researching it. Im confused.



taz007 said:


> I have ordered from HoneyFig and I like them. I ordered some seamless combs. They are in Canada so it did take a little while for the combs to arrive here in California.


 
Taz honeyfig had a store in wisconsin too, check on the locations it one in the uk and here too.



taz007 said:


> Anybody know where I can purchase some good makeup? And one with a tutorial as I am makeup challenged ...erplexed


 
Im buying mine from walgreens for now but check out the makeup forum and be careful its addicting.



Charzboss said:


> All makeup!


 
Hold on now what did you get before you take it back. Im trying to build a makeup stash here and what's up with that ud its been pending for 2 days.


----------



## Charz

taz007 said:


> Thank you so much.  I want EVERYTHING.  I am going to see if DH can get me a whole KIT for Christmas.
> 
> Is Sephora better than MAC?



Sephora sells many makeup brands, ones that I enjoy much better than MAC. They may be a little more expensive then MAC but the color payoff is so much better, and you get way more product.

I love

NARS: For Blushes
MUFE(Makeup Forever): Eyeshadows are the bomb. Foundation is excellent, powder and liquid.
Urban Decay: I love their eyeliner and eyeshadows


----------



## taz007

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd! Lawd! Lawd!



See whatcha' done did, T?!  This thread is a Godsend *(SHAM)*!


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Hold on now what did you get before you take it back. Im trying to build a makeup stash here and what's up with that ud its been pending for 2 days.



LOL It's been sold. I am just lazy with updating. I am taking back some MUFE primer and finishing powder.


----------



## Charz

taz007 said:


> See whatcha' done did, T?!  This thread is a Godsend *(SHAM)*!



Here is a link with MUFE swatches

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/mufe-swatches-95642/

www.specktra.net is a makeup forum. They have a section dedicated to WOC (women of color)


----------



## La Colocha

taz007 said:


> Thank you so much. I want EVERYTHING. I am going to see if DH can get me a whole KIT for Christmas.
> 
> Is Sephora better than MAC?


 
You can get mac, urban decay, and more a little cheaper from www.allcosmeticswholesale.com  ive seen youtube videos and also before you buy pm mstar. She recommended the site in another thread. So she can probably give more info if interested. hth


----------



## Charz

I liked MAC before I tried other things. I regret spending money on it when there are better makeup brands in my opinion.

Here is a great youtuber. He goes over the pros and cons of more expensive makeup

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hoo7i6v2-aw

I love this guy.

A MAC eyeshadow is 10-14 bucks depending on if it is with a compact or not.
A MUFE shadow is 19 bucks, but its more pigmented and a bigger size.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> You can get mac, urban decay, and more a little cheaper from www.allcosmeticswholesale.com  ive seen youtube videos and also before you buy pm mstar. She recommended the site in another thread. So she can probably give more info if interested. hth



ITA. I only buy from Sephora during their 20% FF sale.

I love how you can try stuff and return anything with-in 60 days with a receipt for cash and whenever without a receipt. Even if it's half used!


----------



## Charz

And his NARS haul

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Js9gie6F3WU


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> I liked MAC before I tried other things. I regret spending money on it when there are better makeup brands in my opinion.
> 
> Here is a great youtuber. He goes over the pros and cons of more expensive makeup
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hoo7i6v2-aw
> 
> I love this guy.
> 
> A MAC eyeshadow is 10-14 bucks depending on if it is with a compact or not.
> A MUFE shadow is 19 bucks, but its more pigmented and a bigger size.


 
Before i look at the video is it boyler? If so i can't watch, that child got me hooked on hip duos.


----------



## La Colocha

Umm tonight im going to moisturize with tw mix and shea butter..


----------



## taz007

Charzboss said:


> And his NARS haul
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Js9gie6F3WU



Wow!!! His eyebrows and skin are PERFECTION .  Off to watch ALL of his videos.


----------



## chebaby

T, from honeyfig i want the hamadi shea cream, hair robics leave in spray and two milks from darcys botanicals. i know its a little more money but if i can get several brands at once thats great.


----------



## Charz

taz007 said:


> Wow!!! His eyebrows are PERFECTION .  Off to watch ALL of his videos.



He is excellent and has large hauls! He is around my shade so I like when he swatches stuff.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Before i look at the video is it boyler? If so i can't watch, that child got me hooked on hip duos.




Who is the Boyler? Lol???


----------



## chebaby

taz007 said:


> Wow!!! His eyebrows are PERFECTION . Off to watch ALL of his videos.


 yes his eyebrows are beautiful. ive watched several of his vids a while ago.


----------



## Americka

taz007 said:


> Wow!!! His eyebrows and skin are PERFECTION .  Off to watch ALL of his videos.



His eyes are so pretty! Hell, he is pretty!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> *Well *clears throat* I anticipated this reply from you and was conducting research when you so boldly rushed into the thread. Please **click here**!*


 
Good Looking Out Americka!  You know I like to read up on products...

They did sound good didn't they?  And I was amazed that DC wasn't expensive at all.

Thanks!


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Looking Out Americka!  You know I like to read up on products...
> 
> They did sound good didn't they?  And I was amazed that DC wasn't expensive at all.
> 
> Thanks!



It does sound good. And I "think" B of NY might have it cheaper. Let me check for ya. It is a dollar cheaper through B of NY.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

taz007 said:


> Wow!!! His eyebrows and skin are PERFECTION . Off to watch ALL of his videos.


 
They were, but I couldn't stand him Putting them Big Ol' Funky Size 13 Shoes up in my Face in the Camera, so I had to shut him down.

And those Nails eeewww!


----------



## taz007

IDareT'sHair said:


> They were, but I couldn't stand him *Putting them Big Ol' Funky Size 13* Shoes up in my Face in the Camera, so I had to shut him down.
> 
> And those Nails eeewww!




I feel you.  He is one of the less, shall we say _animated_ you-tubers yet I find that I have to mute him sometimes.  

But he does have good skin.  I am watching his flawless skin videos right now.

I have yet to see the shoes though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

taz007 said:


> I feel you. He is one of the less, shall we say _animated_ you-tubers yet I find that I have to mute him sometimes.
> 
> But he does have good skin. I am watching his flawless skin videos right now.
> 
> I have yet to see the shoes though.


 
It was in that one that Charz posted about why makeup cost so much.  

I couldn't get past him waving his 'expensive' worn shoes in front of the camera.

IA:  He does have great skin and eyebrows etc....but it saddens me to think of how AIDS/HIV runs rampant amongst black women because of this type of carelessness/foolishness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I liked MAC before I tried other things. I regret spending money on it when there are better makeup brands in my opinion.
> 
> Here is a great youtuber. He goes over the pros and cons of more *expensive makeup*
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hoo7i6v2-aw*
> 
> *I love this guy.*
> 
> A MAC eyeshadow is 10-14 bucks depending on if it is with a compact or not.
> A MUFE shadow is 19 bucks, but its more pigmented and a bigger size.


 


taz007 said:


> I feel you. He is one of the less, shall we say _animated_ you-tubers yet I find that I have to mute him sometimes.
> 
> But he does have good skin. I am watching his flawless skin videos right now.
> 
> I have yet to see the shoes though.


 
It's on this Vid.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> It was in that one that Charz posted about why makeup cost so much.
> 
> I couldn't get past him waving his 'expensive' worn shoes in front of the camera.
> 
> IA:  He does have great skin and eyebrows etc....but it saddens me to think of how AIDS/HIV runs rampant amongst black women because of this type of carelessness/foolishness.




I fastforwarded the shoe part.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> *I fastforwarded the shoe part.*


 



You Are a Mess!

Girl, I was like:


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Who is the Boyler? Lol???


 
Boyler is a makeup artist and he does nice looks. I don't know if he is on there anymore but i saw him through pinkpornstars videos last year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, what's Up?  Who Used Up something this Weekend?  I told ya'll, I only used up a Vial of Ceramides.  That's it.

Imma be on top of it this week.  IK I can knock out the rest of my Vatika Frosting and a Couple other things.

Hopefully, this Wash Day, I can get rid of a couple more things as 2009 Winds Down. 

I will still have 1 more week to get busy.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, what's Up? Who Used Up something this Weekend? I told ya'll, I only used up a Vial of Ceramides. That's it.
> 
> Imma be on top of it this week. IK I can knock out the rest of my Vatika Frosting and a Couple other things.
> 
> Hopefully, this Wash Day, I can get rid of a couple more things as 2009 Winds Down.
> 
> I will still have 1 more week to get busy.


 
Ill be done with my aowc + jbco mix sometime next week. And a bottle of jbco sometime by the end of this month. Other than that im about done using up stuff for this year.


----------



## chebaby

i used up 1 vial of phytp oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Ill be done with my aowc + jbco mix sometime next week. And a bottle of jbco sometime by the end of this month. Other than that im about done using up stuff for this year.


 


chebaby said:


> i used up 1 vial of phytp oil.


 
Good Job Ladies. 

I'd really Like to Exit 2009, with a Coupla' Empty Containers.  I will try really hard this week to get rid of at least one Daily Moisturizing Treatment and perhaps something else on my Wash Day.  Prolly another Vial of Ceramides or a vial of Fermodyl.  Something.

And the following week.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> I liked MAC before I tried other things. I regret spending money on it when there are better makeup brands in my opinion.
> 
> Here is a great youtuber. He goes over the pros and cons of more expensive makeup
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hoo7i6v2-aw
> 
> I love this guy.
> 
> A MAC eyeshadow is 10-14 bucks depending on if it is with a compact or not.
> A MUFE shadow is 19 bucks, but its more pigmented and a bigger size.


 
I watched his video and he is nice but do you have a video for us middleclass,blue collar, unionized workers.


----------



## BrownBetty

La Colocha said:


> It was a disaster for me too the very first time i tried it. The one i had tried before was not good quality but i didn't know any better and i was using way too much. This time around i tried it mixed with other things and i love it. I use a watery leave in and i seal with a bit of shea butter. You can try to mix a bit of shea butter with your favorite oil and see how you like it. Start off with a small amount for one use and if you like it you can go from there. I can never use straight shea but mixed with something its really nice. sorry so long
> 
> Ot- Im waiting for you to go to inglots. Let a sista know how you liked it.



Thanks for the advice.  I will attempt Shea again after I run out of my current butter mix.

Yeah I am excited about inglots.  I am soo over MAC right now.


----------



## BrownBetty

taz007 said:


> Anybody know where I can purchase some good makeup?  And one with a tutorial as I am makeup challenged ...erplexed



 I would do MAC for a neutral eye palette.  I don't where foundation but folks like bobbi brown and MAC.  Lip stuff I would go to Sephora they have a lot of lip gift sets.

Come on over to the makeup forum.


----------



## taz007

IDareT'sHair said:


> It was in that one that Charz posted about why makeup cost so much.
> 
> *I couldn't get past him waving his 'expensive' worn shoes in front of the camera.
> *
> IA:  He does have great skin and eyebrows etc....but it saddens me to think of how AIDS/HIV runs rampant amongst black women because of this type of carelessness/foolishness.



  You are right 'bout the shoes! 

But you know what, I couldn't get past the razor wire necklace that he had on.  I am surprised that he could speak erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

taz007 said:


> You are right 'bout the shoes!
> 
> But you know what, I couldn't get past the razor wire necklace that he had on. *I am surprised that he could speak* erplexed


 
Chile.....That Thang was choking that Fat Neck of His


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile.....That Thang was choking that Fat Neck of His


 
Oh my heart, i can't take it.


----------



## BrownBetty

Charzboss said:


> I liked MAC before I tried other things. I regret spending money on it when there are better makeup brands in my opinion.
> 
> Here is a great youtuber. He goes over the pros and cons of more expensive makeup
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hoo7i6v2-aw
> 
> I love this guy.
> 
> A MAC eyeshadow is 10-14 bucks depending on if it is with a compact or not.
> A MUFE shadow is 19 bucks, but its more pigmented and a bigger size.



I wish he would shave his beard!  That is the only reason I didn't sub, I can't take the beard and make up.  I just can't do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MissVee said:


> I wish he would shave his beard! That is the only reason I didn't sub, I can't take the beard and make up. I just can't do it.


 
And those Nails & Beard!  

It's Worrisome!


----------



## chebaby

yaaayyyy i just purchased a seemless comb. hope it makes a difference.


----------



## taz007

IDareT'sHair said:


> And those Nails & Beard!
> 
> It's *Worrisome*!



 

'Tis all!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

taz007 said:


> *'Tis all*!


 
Aww Hursh Girl!

You Know You Was Trying to "Process" all them different things he had going on! 

The Prada Glasses.  The Eyebrows.  The Shoes.  The Nails. The Choker.  The Beard.

He was doing way too many things for me


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Aww Hursh Girl!
> 
> You Know You Was Trying to "Process" all them different things he had going on!
> 
> The Prada Glasses(*from brazil*). The Eyebrows(*threaded with worm silk*). The Shoes( *from italy*). The Nails(*done in london*). The Choker(*from tahiti*). The Beard( *done in tyron's barber shop*)
> 
> He was doing way too many things for me


 
I fixed that for you.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> im thinking about ordering from honeyfig. has anyone ordered from there before?


 
Yes, and I got everything in a week.


----------



## La Colocha

I resisted the urge to buy the curl junkie, but i am going to buy some small plastic drawers for accessories and cosmetics. The shea butter is working good so far, no problems. I hope i can do this, next year is going to be a new year.


----------



## robot.

I got an A on my final!

Deep Conditioning did me a miracle!


----------



## fattyfatfat

I received my hairveda and shescent it today!

I will use the shampoo and moist pro, and shescent it coco leave in next sunday. of course I'll let you ladies know how I like them.

it feels so good to be on vacation from work!


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> I received my hairveda and shescent it today!
> 
> I will use the shampoo and moist pro, and shescent it coco leave in next sunday. of course I'll let you ladies know how I like them.
> 
> it feels so good to be on vacation from work!


 
Did you get any goody bags?


----------



## fattyfatfat

nope. I wanted one but the shipping was $6.95 . maybe next time.

Im thinking about going to hair school!




La Colocha said:


> Did you get any goody bags?


----------



## Charz

washnset said:


> nope. I wanted one but the shipping was $6.95 . maybe next time.
> 
> Im thinking about going to hair school!



If you woulda added it to your BF order it woulda been 3 bucks


----------



## Shay72

I prepoo'd overnight with Hibiscus oil.  I'm not sure I like the smell anymore . I will use it up.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I prepoo'd overnight with Hibiscus oil. I'm not sure I like the smell anymore . I will use it up.


 
Is it from afroveda or just regular hibiscus oil?


----------



## Shay72

From Afroveda


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> From Afroveda


 
It does smell different, when i bought it the first time i loved the smell, now this bottle smells more like sulfur.


----------



## mkd

Washnset, how did your hair come out?


----------



## Shay72

@LC --Yeah something about it is not right.  One more thing to cross off my list that I won't repurchase.  It's been 3 weeks since my last purchase .


----------



## mkd

Yay Shay!

I think after the holidays, I am going to get the curl junkie conditioner. 

Oh yeah, my hv shipped.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> @LC --Yeah something about it is not right. One more thing to cross off my list that I won't repurchase. It's been 3 weeks since my last purchase .


 
Your doing really good shay.



mkd said:


> Yay Shay!
> 
> I think after the holidays, *I am going to get the curl junkie conditioner*.
> 
> Oh yeah, my hv shipped.


 
I might get it next year after i use up more conditioners. The rehab moisturizing hair treatment.


----------



## La Colocha

This will be day 3 of my shea challenge and i love it. Sunshine really out did herself with this stuff. Im hoping that i can use 1 moisturizer for all over.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I almost ordered a bunch of curl junkie but I closed the browser just as I was about to sign into paypal.  I hate feeling like I have to always try something new. This has to be some kind of undiagnosed mental disorder...


----------



## Shay72

Lamara--I know for a fact that I have an addictive personality.  I'm just happy its not drugs or alcohol.


----------



## Shay72

Wanted to add I self diagnosed myself


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Shay72 said:


> Lamara--I know for a fact that I have an addictive personality.  I'm just happy its not drugs or alcohol.



I feel that's what is going on with me as well. Also very compulsive and obsessive.


----------



## mkd

La, I am going to get the banana and hibiscus conditioner.  I want to try that and sintrinilla.  I am over AOHSR and AOWC.  I feel like I can do better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Chicas!

Well, I finished up my corner of VF!  YAY!  I thought I would be done with that soon.  

I also hope to use up a few more things in the near future.  Not sure what those will be though.erplexed


----------



## Shay72

I'm retiring shea amla today.  It's only a corner of a 2 oz sample but I can't even make myself use it.  I just don't like it.  I so knew this would be a good combo.  Well it is just not for my hair.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> Wanted to add I self diagnosed myself


 chile me too. actually one of the guys at my job diagnosed me
but its true. if i eat something, i have to keep eating it everyday until i tire of it. same with hair products now, when im off this who knows what'll be next. it was already make up, that i dont wear.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Chicas!
> 
> Well, I finished up my corner of VF! YAY! I thought I would be done with that soon.
> 
> I also hope to use up a few more things in the near future. Not sure what those will be though.erplexed


 vatika fosting last me forevererplexed. i dont even like it that much now. i fall in love with it during the summer though lol.


----------



## Charz

Man I love LHCF


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Man I love LHCF


 dont i know why


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> *Man I love LHCF*


 


chebaby said:


> *dont i know why*


 
Now Ya'll Know that was Dramafied


----------



## chebaby

sometimes i like the pop corn to be poppin and other times i feel bad lol.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now Ya'll Know that was Dramafied



Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> sometimes i like the pop corn to be poppin and other times i feel bad lol.


 
Now.....Ya'll Know I'd Be the 1st Poor Sap with a Box in Da' Mail.

But Something Just Didn't Add Up

_'nuff said_


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now.....Ya'll Know I'd Be the 1st Poor Sap with a Box in Da' Mail.
> 
> But Something Just Didn't Add Up
> 
> _'nuff said_



I thought it was just me...


----------



## chebaby

i was torn lol.


----------



## maysay

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now.....Ya'll Know I'd Be the 1st Poor Sap with a Box in Da' Mail.
> 
> *But Something Just Didn't Add Up*
> 
> _'nuff said_




mmhmmm.

for instance, why would a person who only had 55$ til the end of the month spend 35$ of it on hair products? Knowing you have a child, christmas is this week, and anything could come up in between.

I know y'all are pj's but ummerruhh, ain't none of y'all in this thread done anything that foolish.


----------



## robot.

maysay said:


> mmhmmm.
> 
> for instance, why would a person who only had 55$ til the end of the month spend 35$ of it on hair products? Knowing you have a child, christmas is this week, and anything could come up in between.
> 
> I know y'all are pj's but ummerruhh, ain't none of y'all in this thread done anything that foolish.



THANK YOU. i tried to say something to that effect, but i can never get my thoughts out quite right.


----------



## *fabulosity*

What happened??? Did I miss something?


----------



## chebaby

did it go bye bye


----------



## Charz

I wonder who actually sent stuff out? She laughing all the way to the BSS.


----------



## mkd

Fab it went poof. 

Charz, I was wondering how many people actually sent stuff too.  I hated that the thread disappeared, it was getting quite entertaining.


----------



## chebaby

at least we know people have kind hearts. they will have good karma regardless of if the story was true or not.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> at least we know people have kind hearts. they will have good karma regardless of if the story was true or not.



Or makes logical sense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> What happened??? Did I miss something?


 
Da' Girl that _said she_ Burned up Her Products

I saw you ova' there. 

So, No, You Ain't Miss Nothin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

maysay said:


> mmhmmm.
> 
> *for instance, why would a person who only had 55$ til the end of the month spend 35$ of it on hair products? Knowing you have a child, christmas is this week, and anything could come up in between.*


 
But Goin' To Disney

Now, that was Rich.


----------



## Shay72

I didn't go past the first post bc I can always tell when something bout to pop off.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> chile me too. actually one of the guys at my job diagnosed me
> but its true. if i eat something, i have to keep eating it everyday until i tire of it. same with hair products now, when im off this who knows what'll be next. it was already *make up,* that i dont wear.


 
What you say, i gotta slow down with that one



IDareT'sHair said:


> Now.....Ya'll Know I'd Be the 1st Poor Sap with a Box in Da' Mail.
> 
> But Something Just Didn't Add Up
> 
> _'nuff said_


 


Americka said:


> I thought it was just me...


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

smh, I missed it.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> What you say, i gotta slow down with that one



Atleast make-up lasts forever practically!


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Atleast make-up lasts forever practically!


 
I was going to start a thread about that and ask what was the shelf life. Ill pm you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well Ladies.............?????

There are 10 Days Left in 2009!  

WOW!  This Year Has Flown By.................

Hopefully, I will kick of 2010 with a Nice DC'ing Treatment.  After I finish up this AE & GPB Mix, I will move on to Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment. 

I have a Jar and a Tube of this both Opened and waiting to be used up.  So, I will use these up hopefully during the month of January.

And I will stick with those weekly until they're gone (especially since they are open).  I actually think I have a _Liter_ of Moisture Recovery as a Backup.


----------



## La Colocha

Is anyone doing anything to thier hair today? Im doing the same ole. Ive been tired lately and don't feel like doing too much.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well Ladies.............?????
> 
> There are 10 Days Left in 2009!
> 
> WOW! This Year Has Flown By.................
> 
> Hopefully, I will kick of 2010 with a Nice DC'ing Treatment. After I finish up this AE & GPB Mix, I will move on to Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment.
> 
> I have a Jar and a Tube of this both Opened and waiting to be used up. So, I will use these up hopefully during the month of January.
> 
> And I will stick with those weekly until they're gone (especially since they are open). I actually think *I have a Liter of Moisture Recovery as a Backup.*


 
I hate looking at my liters because i know it will take forever to use them. Big *** bottles looking like king kong bottles. I don't think ill do that again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I hate looking at my liters because i know it will take forever to use them. Big *** bottles *looking like king kong bottles*. *I don't think ill do that again.*


 

 Me Either Girl

And I had to extra 'make room' for them Big Ol' King Kong Lookin' Super-Sized Bottles

I Mailed a Couple of them Outta Here too!


----------



## rosalindb

chebaby said:


> i was torn lol.


Me too - Anything is possible.  As I share my concoctions with friends, I bought loads of bottles, flip lids, nozzles, pumps etc and I threw them all away just last month. I did not realise for a couple of days so it was too late to retrieve them.

I threw my favourite dress away a few years ago too


----------



## chebaby

this weekend i plan on using my AO conditioner mix again. i added more stuff to it. i will pre poo with ORS mayo, shampoo with black soap and then use the AO mix. i dont know what i will use to braid/twist with. im really surprised at how much i have fallen for this heavy cream but my twists are so juicy so i may either use that or oyin whipped pudding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Is Anyone Planning On Inventorying their Products?  Switching Out Stuff Spring/Summer vs Fall/Winter, Moving up stuff that is half empty (or full)........Thinking of New Regimens?

Or is everybody Set going into the New Year?

What new/different stuff is anyone planning on doing?

I think while I'm off, I will re-inventory my products.  Things look kind of 'messy' out there, so maybe I'll take a complete inventory of what's out there and go from there.

I Did bring a couple daily moisturizers back in (that I had put away) since I am Wigging It.  I have to get my Under the Wig moisture Regi together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> this weekend i plan on using my AO conditioner mix again. i added more stuff to it. *i will pre poo with ORS mayo, shampoo with black soap and then use the AO mix.* i dont know what i will use to braid/twist with. im really surprised at how much i have fallen for this heavy cream but my twists are so juicy so i may either use that or oyin whipped pudding.


 
Do You Shampoo Weekly?

I Have a Couple of Cholestrol Treatments I want to use up during the DDC Challenge.  Like LeKair and Luster's.  I also Have Organix Mayo. Maybe 2 Jars.  I hope I can knock those out.

I bought them for a Pre-Poo Base, but I don't 'Poo much anymore.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

i use completely different products in the summer than i do in the winter(for the most part).

during the summer i will be using:
kbb hair milk and cream
kbb deep conditioner
AO gpb
curls soufle, milkshake and qhench moisturizer

during the summer most of my products are used to define curls.
i also deep condition overnight like 2-3 times a week.

if i use shea butter itll be as a pomade. other than that heavy products take a back seat.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Do You Shampoo Weekly?
> 
> I Have a Couple of Cholestrol Treatments I want to use up during the DDC Challenge. Like LeKair and Luster's. I also Have Organix Mayo. Maybe 2 Jars. I hope I can knock those out.
> 
> I bought them for a Pre-Poo Base, but I don't 'Poo much anymore.erplexed


 yea, i tried the no shampoo, only co wash thing and cant do it. i like greasy products but i dont like build up lol. and no shampooing makes my hair feel like build up city.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> if i use shea butter itll be as a pomade. other than that heavy products take a back seat.


 
And Your Qhemet AOHC?


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> yea, i tried the no shampoo, only co wash thing and cant do it. i like greasy products but i dont like build up lol. and no shampooing makes my hair feel like build up city.


 Me too, I have to wash once a week.  I use way too much product and my hair is greasy by the end of the week.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is Anyone Planning On Inventorying their Products? Switching Out Stuff Spring/Summer vs Fall/Winter, Moving up stuff that is half empty (or full)........Thinking of New Regimens?
> 
> Or is everybody Set going into the New Year?
> 
> What new/different stuff is anyone planning on doing?
> 
> I think while I'm off, I will re-inventory my products. Things look kind of 'messy' out there, so maybe I'll take a complete inventory of what's out there and go from there.
> 
> I Did bring a couple daily moisturizers back in (that I had put away) since I am Wigging It. I have to get my Under the Wig moisture Regi together.


 

Im set with everything for now. I was going to go back to s-curl in the summer but ill stick with tw mist. Shea butter is here to stay and so is every thing else. Some things that i want to try next year is the curl junkie dc and some essential balms products other than that im settled.


----------



## mkd

Yeah, I think I am set too.  I want to try at least 2 new DC in 2010 but I think my moisturizers will be the same.  I won't be doing wash and go's in the summer so I will just stick with what I am using.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> And Your Qhemet AOHC?


 this will be put up for the most part. i will be using the qhemet honey balm alot though.


----------



## chebaby

ususally during the summer all i do is co wash, add leave in, coconut oil and go. thats why i only like vatika frosting during the summer. because in the summer i use it for everything, sealant, moisturizer, overnight treat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> this will be put up for the most part. *i will be using the qhemet honey balm alot though.*


 
I've been using this too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ususally during the summer all i do is co wash, add leave in, coconut oil and go. *thats why i only like vatika frosting during the summer. because in the summer i use it for everything, sealant, moisturizer, overnight treat.*


 
That's Smart

I think I am pretty much 'set' too.  I am Definitely ready for the DDC Challenge and Imma just KIM.


----------



## chebaby

yea i cant wait to deep condition several times a week too. my hair took off during last summer. i dont think conditioners made my hair grow but conditioning my hair kept it healthy.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Me too,* I have to wash once a week*.  I use way too much product and my hair is greasy by the end of the week.



 My hair feels the same way. When my hair was dry and damaged and my scalp was so dry, cowashing worked wonders for me. It was a life saver! But now I have to shampoo. My hair is loving it.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Me too, I have to wash once a week.  I use way too much product and my hair is greasy by the end of the week.





chebaby said:


> yea i cant wait to deep condition several times a week too. my hair took off during last summer. *i dont think conditioners made my hair grow but conditioning my hair kept it healthy*.



I totally agree with this!! I DC every time I wash. Once I started doing that, the health of my hair improved greatly. Especially when I was consistent with what I used.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Da' Girl that _said she_ Burned up Her Products
> 
> I saw you ova' there.
> 
> So, No, You Ain't Miss Nothin'


 
So she really didn't burn up the products by mistake?
I was gonna help a homie out.... 
Y'all a shake a troll out in a minute.... won't you...


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> *Y'all a shake a troll out in a minute.... won't you*...


 
...................


----------



## Americka

I have finally used up:


Pantene Fusion Conditioner (will not repurchase unless necessary)
AOHSR (will only purchase if found locally)
Skala Jabarondi Masque (will definitely repurchase if Big Lots restocks it)


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> So she really didn't burn up the products by mistake?
> I was gonna help a homie out....
> Y'all a shake a troll out in a minute.... won't you...


 i honestly believed her.


----------



## chebaby

Americka said:


> I have finally used up:
> 
> 
> Pantene Fusion Conditioner (will not repurchase unless necessary)
> AOHSR (will only purchase if found locally)
> Skala Jabarondi Masque (will definitely repurchase if Big Lots restocks it)


 ive been seeing this skala popped up alot lately.


----------



## fattyfatfat

so it was a lie?!!!!!!!!!!





chebaby said:


> i honestly believed her.


----------



## maysay

chebaby said:


> i honestly believed her.




You know...it's not that I didn't believe her...just that I had no sympathy. If all I had was 55$ for the rest of the month, there's no way I'd spend more than half of it on hair products. I would have went out and bought a dollar bottle of V05 and used that to cowash and bun until I could afford something else.


----------



## Americka

chebaby said:


> ive been seeing this skala popped up alot lately.



That was me bumping an older thread searching for anyone still using it.  I discovered it at Big Lots and it only costs $1! I took a chance and purchased the masques with ceramides (great for relaxed hair) and the jabarondi. They are okay on their own, but with heat . I also have the aloe vera styling leave in and it leaves my hair soft unlike some other leave ins. Quite a few ladies used it about four or five years ago. So if any of you live near a Big Lots, please let me know if they have ANY of the Skala masques.


----------



## maysay

Recently I used up:

Vatika frosting...will not be purchasing in the future...regular coconut oil is just fine and dandy.

Giovanni Direct Leave In...HELL NO will not be repurchasing...it left white residue in my hair and made it feel gross...I had to use it as a rinse out conditioner to get rid of it.

I'm thinking about my products for the new year...but my regimen will be the same...wash/condition, leave-in, braid to stretch, wear the braidout however.

Has anyone tried brendita's bodyworks cleansing milks? I'm looking for a gentle cleanser that isn't soap based or shampoo based (and I can't use baking soda or ayurveda herbs). Basically something like v05 clarifying conditioner. The cleansing milk looked like a good alternative but I haven't been able to find any reviews.


----------



## Shay72

I'm pretty much set but of course I have found a ton of products I want to try: Curl Junkie, Hamadi, Uncle Funky's Daughter, and Bee Mine.  Not sure when I will get around to them.

I'm "wet" (using tw mist so I will need to restock on this in the new year) bunning it up until spring.  I will continue with my edges routine.  Come spring & summer I will up the cowashing and really wet bun.  I will most likely alternate using tw mist, hydrasilica, and juices & berries then.


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> That was me bumping an older thread searching for anyone still using it.  I discovered it at Big Lots and it only costs $1! I took a chance and purchased the masques with ceramides (great for relaxed hair) and the jabarondi. They are okay on their own, but with heat . I also have the aloe vera styling leave in and it leaves my hair soft unlike some other leave ins. Quite a few ladies used it about four or five years ago. So if any of you live near a Big Lots, please let me know if they have ANY of the Skala masques.


 
I miss big lots, ours was closed down and by the time i found out it was 90% off. All that was left was dish towels. It was off in the cut so everybody forgot about it.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I'm pretty much set but of course I have found a ton of products I want to try: Curl Junkie, Hamadi, *Uncle Funky's Daughter*, and Bee Mine. Not sure when I will get around to them.
> 
> I'm "wet" (using tw mist so I will need to restock on this in the new year) bunning it up until spring. I will continue with my edges routine. Come spring & summer I will up the cowashing and really wet bun. I will most likely alternate using tw mist, hydrasilica, and juices & berries then.


 
I saw a youtube video of the butter and a lady gave up her qhemet and jane carter for it. It must be some good stuff.


----------



## chebaby

La i think i saw that same youtube vid. i like her hair but i dont really like her videos because they are so short. not really detailed like most other youtubers.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> La i think i saw that same youtube vid. i like her hair but i dont really like her videos because they are so short. not really detailed like most other youtubers.


 
Yeah and she always does braidouts, i would like to see more styles on her. I know she loved that butter.


----------



## chebaby

my new fave youtuber is splinta24. i just love her videos. she has kinky twists in now but her earlier vids are so good.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> my new fave youtuber is splinta24. i just love her videos. she has kinky twists in now but her earlier vids are so good.


 
I like splinta, and i like her accent too.


----------



## chebaby

yea her accent is so cute. i was sad when she had a heat damage set back.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> yea her accent is so cute. i was sad when she had a heat damage set back.


 
I didn't see that one, i have to look for it.


----------



## chebaby

yep the front of her hair was bone straight. thats what the front of my hair looks like.


----------



## Shay72

Let me check Splinta out.  Like I need to subscribe to any more you tube channels .


----------



## *fabulosity*

maysay said:


> Recently I used up:
> 
> Vatika frosting...will not be purchasing in the future...regular coconut oil is just fine and dandy.
> 
> Giovanni Direct Leave In...HELL NO will not be repurchasing...it left white residue in my hair and made it feel gross...I had to use it as a rinse out conditioner to get rid of it.
> 
> I'm thinking about my products for the new year...but my regimen will be the same...wash/condition, leave-in, braid to stretch, wear the braidout however.
> 
> Has anyone tried brendita's bodyworks cleansing milks? I'm looking for a gentle cleanser that isn't soap based or shampoo based (and I can't use baking soda or ayurveda herbs). Basically something like v05 clarifying conditioner. The cleansing milk looked like a good alternative but I haven't been able to find any reviews.


 
I bought the jojoba one .. but have not tried it yet. I also got some DevaCare no poo from BeautyFirst yesterday. And I have to google Arrojo? I bought a ton of this stuff for 75 percent off.. I also got some Alterna something... that was 3... it's like it's an addiction for real. My mom went and sat in the car... like oh here you go with this **** again... 

I let her stay out there for a good hour... while I browsed. hefa!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

^^^^ You're so mean to mama fab


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I think I found my permanent moisturizers....
I have had this Qhemet sitting in my house for months. I revisited it last night, and hot dang my hair felt good!!! Amla & Olive Heavy Cream is the truth!

Only thing is now I want to try Burdock Root Butter Cream and Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm. A hefa go broke messing with all of y'all man


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Oh!! I also decided there is nothing that I want to repurchase from Afroveda. 

The butters are disappointing and most stink, the oils are so generic I can make them with my not mixologist self, and the conditioners are so watered down, and the whipped gel or whatever she calls it is make my hair hard and that's really hard to do, not even KCCC makes my hair hard.

Maybe I'll give her one more chance and try the Seven line.


----------



## *fabulosity*

lamaravilla said:


> I think I found my permanent moisturizers....
> I have had this Qhemet sitting in my house for months. I revisited it last night, and hot dang my hair felt good!!! Amla & Olive Heavy Cream is the truth!
> 
> Only thing is now I want to try Burdock Root Butter Cream and Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm. A hefa go broke messing with all of y'all man


 
How do you use this cream? Is it heavy... I can't do anything with a heavy product unless it is a DC.. I always turn out looking like a Pimp named Slickback when I get too heavy with the butters/oils/creams.. so I just avoid them....



lamaravilla said:


> Oh!! I also decided there is nothing that I want to repurchase from Afroveda.
> 
> The butters are disappointing and most stink, the oils are so generic I can make them with my not mixologist self, and the conditioners are so watered down, and the whipped gel or whatever she calls it is make my hair hard and that's really hard to do, not even KCCC makes my hair hard.
> 
> Maybe I'll give her one more chance and try the Seven line.


 
She is really nice; but I bought a HUGE stash last year.. and I put all of it on the Xchange forum... that's how I met my LC... 

I have to be careful; because I wear my hair down or curled most of the time so a lot of this stuff is for twistouts/braidsouts/loc'ing or what not and I just can't do anything with it. But I want it since I see everybody else getting it. lachen:

ETA:
Oh and my hurr is having a bomb Xmas. She just got some silk pillowcases, the hamadi is on the way, and now my other LHCF crazy person KSK_XS got me onto this HIGH A$$ Pureology Nanoworks stuff... in beautyfirst the 8 oz bottle is $53!!!! and the con is $60... you know the booshey PJ is me is like why is this soo much.. I couldn't pull the trigger even with the coupon... (its a recession and I should be hit in the head for considering some poo and con that cost that much) so I got the samples.. and they were $15/piece... WTH?...

I plan on using it today to see if it's worth the foolishness.


----------



## mkd

Fab, the qhemet amla and olive heavy cream is pretty heavy.  I wouldn't use it if I was wearing my hair down and straight because my hair is fine and it would look soooooo greasy.  I like it a lot for curly hair though.


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd said:


> Fab, the qhemet amla and olive heavy cream is pretty heavy. I wouldn't use it if I was wearing my hair down and straight because my hair is fine and it would look soooooo greasy. I like it a lot for curly hair though.


 
Thank you girl! Stopped me from making a mistake! I'll have to wait until I cut my texlaxed ends off for this kind of stuff.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

*fabulosity* said:


> How do you use this cream? Is it heavy... I can't do anything with a heavy product unless it is a DC.. I always turn out looking like a Pimp named Slickback when I get too heavy with the butters/oils/creams.. so I just avoid them....



It is really thick and heavy, I just use it as a regular moisturizer. My hair soaks it up. If I were still relaxed I'm sure I couldn't use it in my hair.


----------



## Charz

I love Qhemet's BRBC even more than the AOHC. I love it so much!


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> Oh!! I also decided there is nothing that I want to repurchase from Afroveda.
> 
> The butters are disappointing and most stink, the oils are so generic I can make them with my not mixologist self, and the conditioners are so watered down, and the whipped gel or whatever she calls it is make my hair hard and that's really hard to do, not even KCCC makes my hair hard.
> 
> Maybe I'll give her one more chance and try the Seven line.


 

ITA I will only repurchase the Ashlii Amala DC.


----------



## Charz

maysay said:


> Has anyone tried brendita's bodyworks cleansing milks? I'm looking for a gentle cleanser that isn't soap based or shampoo based (and I can't use baking soda or ayurveda herbs). Basically something like v05 clarifying conditioner. The cleansing milk looked like a good alternative but I haven't been able to find any reviews.


 

I'll PM about my thoughts about that .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> It is really thick and heavy, I just use it as a regular moisturizer. My hair soaks it up. If I were still relaxed I'm sure I couldn't use it in my hair.


 


mkd said:


> Fab, the qhemet amla and olive heavy cream is pretty heavy. I wouldn't use it if I was wearing my hair down and straight because my hair is fine and it would look soooooo greasy. I like it a lot for curly hair though.


 
For Me, Deep Stretching the AOHC is an Absolute "Must" It helps to soothe my NG and Keep it Moisturized.  It is a Staple for Deep Stretching, for me 10+ Weeks (for sure).

I enjoy all of Qhemet Products I've tried.  The BRBC, OHHB, and the CocoTree Detangling Ghee.  These are my "Go To" for Long Term Stretching and NG Control.  It Keeps the NG in Check.

They are "keepers"


----------



## mkd

I like the BRBC too but it does not seem to moisturize my hair as much as I would like.  I don't think i need both so what I was thinking about doing is using up the AOHC and then purchasing the BRBC and using that jar, then I will choose which one I like better.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charzboss said:


> I'll PM about my thoughts about that .



You better say it in here so it can benefit all of us.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I like the BRBC too but it does not seem to moisturize my hair as much as I would like. I don't think i need both so what I was thinking about doing is using up the AOHC and then purchasing the BRBC and using that jar, then I will choose which one I like better.


 
Keep Me Posted (as a Relaxed Head) what you find in your Comparisons.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Keep Me Posted (as a Relaxed Head) what you find in your Comparisons.


 I am a natural T!


----------



## Shay72

That reminds me to report that I like the BRBC as a leave in.  So I will use it and the Alba Botanica leave in mostly during this time of year. My hair is soo soft.


----------



## chebaby

im so excited that my butter mix actually stayed whipped. and it melts right in my hands.


----------



## Charz

La, she is fantastic, she talks about brushes from Target too.

http://www.youtube.com/user/MakeupGeekTV#p/a/C7DF15537C5B5BC9/0/aVLqhm0IAB4


----------



## BeetleBug

Hello everybody! I love the BRBC too; it's a permanent staple. I wanted to like the AOHC (sample) but it was too heavy and kind of sticky for my natural hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Keep Me Posted (as a Relaxed Head) what you find in your Comparisons.


 


mkd said:


> I am a natural T!


 
Girl, I didn't Know That!  WOW!  You learn something new everyday!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I didn't Know That! WOW! You learn something new everyday!


 
Come to the napp side.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Just Got an e-mail from KBB!  10% off the Entire Store.  The Discount Code is: Christmas.

WOW!  A Big 10%erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Come to the napp side.......


 
Imma Let Ya'll Handle that Side. 

We Need "Diversity" in this Thread

Thanks for the Invite.


----------



## mkd

Funny T, I just happened to be on the KBB website and saw the 10% off, it wasn't enough to make me pull the trigger.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Just Got an e-mail from KBB! 10% off the Entire Store. The Discount Code is: Christmas.
> 
> WOW! A Big 10%erplexed


 

Wackkkkkkkkkk.


----------



## BeetleBug

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Just Got an e-mail from KBB!  10% off the Entire Store.  The Discount Code is: Christmas.
> 
> WOW!  A Big 10%erplexed



I cracked and ordered the hair cream in pomengranate guava. I'll call it a Christmas present to my hair.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma Let Ya'll Handle that Side.
> 
> We Need "Diversity" in this Thread
> 
> Thanks for the Invite.


 

Lol speaking of Diversity, David was asking me about joining LHCF lol. He wants to be able to take care of out future babies' hair.


----------



## mkd

Aww that is sweet Charz, my husband has no idea how to do my daughter's hair.  The one time I went out of town, he just left it like it was when I left


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BeetleBug said:


> *I cracked and ordered the hair cream in pomengranate guava.* I'll call it a Christmas present to my hair.


 
BB!  That's exactly What I wanted.  

Oh...And the DC and the Herbal DC in Eygptian Musk

I agree with mk:  Just Couldn't Pull that Trigger on 10%


----------



## mkd

I want the hair milk and the hair cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Lol speaking of Diversity, David was asking me about joining LHCF lol. He wants to be able to take care of out future babies' hair.


 
D-Man is already an Honorary Member anyway.  

He knows about (and uses) products just like the rest of us

_btw: is he in the DDC challenge?_


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Aww that is sweet Charz, my husband has no idea how to do my daughter's hair. The one time I went out of town, he just left it like it was when I left


 
Awww. When I was little my mother had a surgery and stayed in the hospital for 2 weeks. My dad had me wearing dresses every day and put pigtails with those barrettes in my hair. I'd have a different number of pig tails everyday. I never had worn so many dresses in my life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Wackkkkkkkkkk.


 
IK

It Coulda' at least been 20%


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK
> 
> It Coulda' at least been 20%


 

What gets me is that she used to have BOGO's every so often!


----------



## mkd

Charz, have you used KBB?


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Charz, have you used KBB?


 
Nope, and with the weak sales she is having I might never!


----------



## mkd

Yeah, Che almost had me ready to go for it but I just can't do it.  If she had a BOGO sale, I would totally buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *If she had a BOGO sale, I would totally buy.*


 
And I'd Already Be "Checked Out"with a Confirmation Number


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> And I'd Already Be "Checked Out"with a Confirmation Number


 
Lol, I'd woulda told yall by now. After buying up a ton....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Just Got an e-mail from KBB! 10% off the Entire Store. The Discount Code is: Christmas.
> 
> WOW! A Big 10%erplexed


 T dont get nothing girl. i already have something for you.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Im almost done with my Njoi Creations pomade. Its the bestest and I will definately repurchase it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T dont get nothing girl. i already have something for you.


 
Girl....I what'nt 

Not No 10%

Awww....thanks Che


----------



## *fabulosity*

KBB is kinda like HV... you bets to get it when you can!!
I have a nice stockpile of everything that I need.

I like it.. I used to try to front on it... but all of their stuff works AWESOMELY on my hair... straight/curled/twistout.... And by all I mean the Super Silky/Nectar/Milk... I tried the poo and con once and it was just a'ight... then I saw the con was the same as the combo above and said whatever... what's the point.

Two thumbs up..


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> KBB is kinda like HV... you bets to get it when you can!!
> I have a nice stockpile of everything that I need.
> 
> I like it.. I used to try to front on it... but all of their stuff works AWESOMELY on my hair... straight/curled/twistout.... And by all I mean the Super Silky/Nectar/Milk... I tried the poo and con once and it was just a'ight... then I saw the con was the same as the combo above and said whatever... what's the point.
> 
> Two thumbs up..


 This makes me want to try it badly.


----------



## chebaby

i want to get the mask again to try and i never did get around to the super silky so i want that. and i want the herbal conditioner because i love the regular deep conditioner.

i want to try the hair butter again but i wont because it made my hair hard.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Just get it M..
I mean even with a sale it gets ridiculous because the shipping is HIGH.. so whatever. Buying regularly and buying ver $65 (to get free shipping) will still net the same $ as with a sale and regular shipping...

Plus it takes a LLLLLLLLLong time to get your stuff. I think she stepped her game up but still... gets a side eye from me.


----------



## chebaby

i broke out my hairveda almond glaze. and i have no idea what to do with it lol. it reminds me of oyin burnt surgar pomade but oyins has better ingredients. i do like the smell of almond glaze though.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey guys... what do we think about butter-n-bars???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i broke out my hairveda almond glaze. and i have no idea what to do with it lol. it reminds me of oyin burnt surgar pomade but oyins has better ingredients. i do like the smell of almond glaze though.*


 
I  the Almond Glaze.  It doesn't seem as 'heavy' as the OBSP.



*fabulosity* said:


> Hey guys... what do we think about butter-n-bars???


 
Haven't Tried.  Sorry.


----------



## BeetleBug

I just sent an email to Karen asking her to cancel my order. I really didn't need to buy the hair cream; I was just being a product junkie. =<. I'll use the money towards something useful like buying myself a new game for the 360. lol


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey guys... what do we think about butter-n-bars???


 i ordered from there recently and got my order in less than a week. i only got an 8oz of shea butter though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BeetleBug said:


> I just sent an email to Karen asking her to cancel my order. I really didn't need to buy the hair cream; I was just being a product junkie. =<. I'll use the money towards something useful like buying myself a new game for the 360. lol


 
Did you get a response?


----------



## BeetleBug

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did you get a response?



not yet. I hope I get one soon. 

eta: I don't think she read my email yet b/c I placed a read receipt on my email and I haven't received it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BeetleBug said:


> not yet. I hope I get one soon.


 
Me Too Girl!

Maybe we can catch one of those BOGO from her in the Spring.  

10% just wasn't worth it to me.erplexed

And after Fab said it takes 4eva' and a Day to get the stuff 

Another deal-breaker.

I'd rather wait.  Glad you made a decision to hold-up and use what you have on hand and do something else with the $


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd said:


> This makes me want to try it badly.


 


chebaby said:


> i want to get the mask again to try and i never did get around to the super silky so i want that. and i want the herbal conditioner because i love the regular deep conditioner.
> 
> i want to try the hair butter again but i wont because it made my hair hard.


 


chebaby said:


> i *ordered from there recently and got my order in less than a week.* i only got an 8oz of shea butter though.


 

That's what I'm talking bout...
Did you get whipped or raw??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Did you get whipped or raw??*


 
OH MY!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> OH MY!


 you are so bad. i would have never thought what you are thinking

mine is raw lol. i dont even think i noticed they had whipped.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> La, she is fantastic, she talks about brushes from Target too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MakeupGeekTV#p/a/C7DF15537C5B5BC9/0/aVLqhm0IAB4


 
Thanks charz, another poster mentioned brushes from the art store also.



Charzboss said:


> What gets me is that she used to have BOGO's every so often!


 
She has fallen off, as much support people have given her, 10% is like a slap in the face, like yeah i blew up and now yall can kick rocks.



IDareT'sHair said:


> OH MY!


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> OH MY!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Say Wha????

I run out to the Grocery and ya'll let this thread sit and not be bumped for almost 2 hours.

Ya'll Must be Doing Ya'll Hair?  OR on the Net Buying those Last Minute Year End Products OR Wrapping Gifts or Somethin'?

I was just thinking while I was driving home, I should be baggying while I'm home.  

So, I guess I will baggy the rest of this week. 

This will be a great time for me to "baggy" because I'm in the house for the most part and I don't want to baggy under the WIG While I'm at work.  

I think Moisturizing under the Satin Cap is Sufficient on workdays.

_*goes to get baggy*_


----------



## chebaby

im gonna have some family over on the weekend so thats the perfect time to walk around looking crazy with a bag on my head lol.
dont know what imma use yet but it'll be on most of saturday.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Say Wha????
> 
> I run out to the Grocery and ya'll let this thread sit and not be bumped for almost 2 hours.
> 
> Ya'll Must be Doing Ya'll Hair? OR on the Net Buying those Last Minute Year End Products OR Wrapping Gifts or Somethin'?
> 
> I was just thinking while I was driving home, I should be baggying while I'm home.
> 
> So, I guess I will baggy the rest of this week.
> 
> This will be a great time for me to "baggy" because I'm in the house for the most part and I don't want to baggy under the WIG While I'm at work.
> 
> I think Moisturizing under the Satin Cap is Sufficient on workdays.
> 
> _*goes to get baggy*_


 
Ive been finishing my budget for next year. And we have a 2 day storm coming so ive been preparing for that most of the day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im gonna have some family over on the weekend so thats the perfect time to walk around looking crazy with a bag on my head lol.
> dont know what imma use yet but it'll be on most of saturday.


 
Girl, Why You Want to Walk around Looking Crazy 

You Should Let them See Your Hair Looking Cute & Soft etc.......

All this Good Teaching You Get on Here and You want to have Yo' hair looking crazy.

Do Your Little Twist-Out and Rock It!


----------



## Shay72

Been watching youtube videos.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Why You Want to Walk around Looking Crazy
> 
> You Should Let them See Your Hair Looking Cute & Soft etc.......
> 
> All this Good Teaching You Get on Here and You want to have Yo' hair looking crazy.
> 
> Do Your Little Twist-Out and Rock It!


 my family knows im crazy. they tip toe around talking about hair to me. one time my mom was saying my brothers gf had a good grade of hair. then she looked at me and was like " did i say something wrong? is it pc to say good grade?" i was laughing my butt off.

last night i was talking to my dad. and he plays with me about my hair so i said "feel my twists, arent they soft?" my dad said "it feels like a brand new mop"


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Been watching youtube videos.


 
I need to get on there and watch some tutorials.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> my family knows im crazy. they tip toe around talking about hair to me. one time my mom was saying my brothers gf had a good grade of hair. then she looked at me and was like " did i say something wrong? is it pc to say good grade?" i was laughing my butt off.
> 
> last night i was talking to my dad. and he plays with me about my hair so i said "feel my twists, arent they soft?" my dad said "it feels like a brand new mop"


 
Girl, They Just Clowin' You!  They know it looks Cute & Soft.  

You can Baggy in-between


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, They Just Clowin' You! They know it looks Cute & Soft.
> 
> You can Baggy in-between


 i know. my dad is a jokester like that. all my friends love him. im very lucky hes my dad and my mom is my mom. thats why i still live at home


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know. my dad is a jokester like that. all my friends love him. im very lucky hes my dad and my mom is my mom. *thats why i still live at home*


 
Alright Now!


----------



## chebaby

did you see anything from the 40% off


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> did you see anything from the 40% off


 
I Didn't Go Look.erplexed

Lemme Go Look.

ETA:  The only thing that looks interesting is the John Masters Organic


----------



## Charz

I just prepooed with VF
Washed my hair in sections with the Amala Shampoo.
Used Moist 24/7 to Detangle
Now I am sitting under the dryer with some Sitrinillah mixed with some keratin Protein


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> did you see anything from the 40% off


 
Nope


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I just prepooed with VF
> Washed my hair in sections with the Amala Shampoo.
> Used Moist 24/7 to Detangle
> Now I am sitting under the dryer with some *Sitrinillah mixed with some keratin Protein*


 
What Keratin did you use?  Did you use Neutral Protein Filler or something else?


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> What Keratin did you use?  Did you use Neutral Protein Filler or something else?



Pure Keratin from:
http://www.southernsoapers.com/cart/


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Nope


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait to hear how your hair turns out Charz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Pure Keratin from:
> http://www.southernsoapers.com/cart/


 
I Didn't See it.  That's Okay.



chebaby said:


> i cant wait to hear how your hair turns out Charz.


 
Me Too.

I just sprayed a little SSI Moisture Mist on and am Baggying.  I will baggy the rest of this week. 

Hopefully, I'll remember


----------



## chebaby

yall make me want some shescentit moisture mist. but yall know im not really into her stuff. does the mist still smell like strong men?


----------



## Charz

This is the longest my nape has every been!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yall make me want some shescentit moisture mist. but yall know im not really into her stuff. *does the mist still smell like strong men?*


 
Is that how it use to Smell?  It smells 'Perfumey' to me.  

I wish I woulda' got the Coconut Cream Leave-In too

That was Dumb.  I Don't Know What I was thinking.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> yall make me want some shescentit moisture mist. but yall know im not really into her stuff. does the mist still smell like strong men?


  It is strong but not manly. 

Charz, your hair so pretty!

I am DCing right now.  I was thinking about doing a braid out but I know it will look a HAM


----------



## fattyfatfat

I receive my CCLI in the mail yesterday and it smells yummy!!!!!!!!




IDareT'sHair said:


> Is that how it use to Smell? It smells 'Perfumey' to me.
> 
> *I wish I woulda' got the Coconut Cream Leave-In too*
> 
> That was Dumb. I Don't Know What I was thinking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That's Great Charz!  Your Hair is really Doing It's Thang!  That's Excellent Progress!

Keep it Up!


----------



## chebaby

T, i dont think you missing out on much by not getting the ccli. lol

Charz your hair is beautiful.

mkd, girl go on and do that braid out.


----------



## Shay72

Me and my hair was not friends today.  Soft but looking a mess.  I was in Sally's like .


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> yall make me want some shescentit moisture mist. but yall know im not really into her stuff. *does the mist still smell like strong men?*


 
It doesn't smell like a strong man, it smells like a weak man.lol



Charzboss said:


> This is the longest my nape has every been!


 
Charz your hair is growning. My nape is the longest part of my hair. My nape will be wl before the rest even gets to apl.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> It doesn't smell like a strong man, it smells like a weak man.lol
> 
> i dont know which is worst
> 
> Charz your hair is growning. My nape is the longest part of my hair. My nape will be wl before the rest even gets to apl.


 same with me. my nape is so freaking long compared to the rest of my hair its freaky lmao.


----------



## robot.

oh hayle naw. 

i was about to order a 2 ounce sample of ohm body's sweet hair pudding, until shipping came up to *seven dollars*! they be losin' they dayum minds with this shipping. i just got a 4 ounce cleanser and it only cost me two dollars to ship.

i really want to try the product, tho', so i sent an email. i just can't get with that price for some 2 ounces of product.


----------



## mkd

Shipping annoys me.


----------



## robot.

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey guys... what do we think about butter-n-bars???



Girl, whatchu wanna know? I stan for them.


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> oh hayle naw.
> 
> i was about to order a 2 ounce sample of ohm body's sweet hair pudding, until shipping came up to *seven dollars*! they be losin' they dayum minds with this shipping. i just got a 4 ounce cleanser and it only cost me two dollars to ship.
> 
> i really want to try the product, tho', so i sent an email. i just can't get with that price for some 2 ounces of product.


 
They can ship that in a bubble envelope.


----------



## robot.

La Colocha said:


> They can ship that in a bubble envelope.



Exactly! They be killing me with these boxes! 

Granted, that's what errybody's christmas gifts are going in, but you can stuff this ish in an envelope and call it a day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> They can ship that in a bubble envelope.


 
Shol' Can  That's so annoying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, i dont think you missing out on much by not getting the ccli*. lol


 
Thanks Girl


----------



## mkd

Che, the smell of the cocolatte is NOT that bad to me.  It smells like dry hot chocolate in a packet


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> It is strong but not manly.
> 
> Charz, your hair so pretty!
> 
> I am DCing right now.  I was thinking about doing a braid out but I know it will look a HAM





IDareT'sHair said:


> That's Great Charz!  Your Hair is really Doing It's Thang!  That's Excellent Progress!
> 
> Keep it Up!





chebaby said:


> T, i dont think you missing out on much by not getting the ccli. lol
> 
> Charz your hair is beautiful.
> 
> mkd, girl go on and do that braid out.





La Colocha said:


> It doesn't smell like a strong man, it smells like a weak man.lol
> 
> 
> 
> Charz your hair is growning. My nape is the longest part of my hair. My nape will be wl before the rest even gets to apl.



Aww thanks guys! Here is the finished product!







Was in a hurry!


----------



## mkd

Very nice Charz!


----------



## chebaby

man Charz i wish i had that closet
you know all the stuff i can put in there? man im jelly


----------



## La Colocha

Charz, your twists look really nice. I hope to get there one day. Mine look hongry.


----------



## redecouvert

I haven't been here in a while...still using up stuff and slowing down my purchases because I have no more room..lol..
so I've used up my qhemet tea tree pomade
another kbb hair milk/ conditioner
i am halfway through my darcy's lemongrass transitioning creme...
finished all my kbb hair masks.. I am tempted to order more but will wait to finish darcy's hair masks..
I have right now darcy's pumpkin seed and it is great!!


----------



## Brownie518

Charz, those twists look nice!!!

Umm, I think I'mma go order some Uncle Funky's. Butter and that conditioner sounds good, too! 

Oh, I love love love SSI Avocado conditioner. My hair came out super soft and silky!! Nice swang, to!!


----------



## Charz

ROBOTxcore said:


> Exactly! They be killing me with these boxes!
> 
> Granted, that's what errybody's christmas gifts are going in, but you can stuff this ish in an envelope and call it a day.


 
And you know they get a special "Business" rate! They trying to get as much money as possible.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Very nice Charz!


 


chebaby said:


> man Charz i wish i had that closet
> you know all the stuff i can put in there? man im jelly


 


La Colocha said:


> Charz, your twists look really nice. I hope to get there one day. Mine look hongry.


 


Brownie518 said:


> Charz, those twists look nice!!!
> 
> Umm, I think I'mma go order some Uncle Funky's. Butter and that conditioner sounds good, too!
> 
> Oh, I love love love SSI Avocado conditioner. My hair came out super soft and silky!! Nice swang, to!!


 

Thanks guys!

Che- I used to have all 5 shelfs full, now I only have 3 full!


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Charz, your twists look really nice. I hope to get there one day. Mine look hongry.


Mine too La, it's not a good look for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Charz..............Your Hair Looks Gorgeous! It's Healthy.  It's Blinging.  All That. It really does......

Now it's time to try to shrink the Photos!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Charz..............Your Hair Looks Gorgeous! It's Healthy. It's Blinging. All That. It really does......
> 
> Now it's time to try to shrink the Photos!


 

Lol! If you let me know how I will comply! I just opened a photo-bucket account....I don't know how to use it!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charzboss said:


> Lol! If you let me know how I will comply! I just opened a photo-bucket account....I don't know how to use it!



Click on the pic while in photobucket and there is an option that says resize.


----------



## Charz

I can't wait for the Lush Boxing Day sale. I have about 200 GBP in my UK cart 

I know, I know. But this is gonna last me like a year? Or six months.....


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> Click on the pic while in photobucket and there is an option that says resize.


 

I just did it!! Thanks!

Photobucket is the joint!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Lol! If you let me know how I will comply! I just opened a photo-bucket account....I don't know how to use it!


 
Chile, You know I don't know. I thought you did.  Lamara just Posted instructions.

Your Hair is really Thriving.  You have really showed out. You haven't 'straightened' yet have you?

Great Progress.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile, You know I don't know. I thought you did. Lamara just Posted instructions.
> 
> Your Hair is really Thriving. You have really showed out. You haven't 'straightened' yet have you?
> 
> Great Progress.


 

Thanks!! 

Not yet! I will straighten though soon! I really hope I can make APL by Dec 2010!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charzboss said:


> I just did it!! Thanks!
> 
> Photobucket is the joint!



Well damn! Now you made them too small


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charzboss said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Not yet! I will straighten though soon! I really hope I can make APL by Dec 2010!



Do you mean APL unstretched?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Not yet! I will straighten though soon! I really hope I can make APL by Dec 2010!


 
December 2010, At the rate you're _growing_, you'll be closer to BSL.


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> Do you mean APL unstretched?


 
I want my twistout to be full SL and my hair streched to be APL by Dec 2010! 

My goal is BSL twistout (2012)!




IDareT'sHair said:


> December 2010, At the rate you're _growing_, you'll be closer to BSL.


 
That would be fantastic! I have never been APL before so BSL will be a miracle!

Honestly, my nape was so jacked up when I was relaxed. It was like 1 inch long. My mother used to shave it off it was so bad. Hairdressers always started the relaxer in my kitchen because it seemed so hard to tame. Now I know that is a big no-no. I am amazed to this day that my nape is so soft.

I have come so far! This is 2 months after my BC which was in 11/08







See that nape? Thats the length it was with my relaxer!!!


----------



## Charz




----------



## IDareT'sHair

^^^^^
That's Great Progress Charz.  It Really is.  Your Nape looks more 'tapered' than damaged. 

But it is totally recovered now.

ETA:  Look at That Hair!  What a Cutie!


----------



## mkd

You have made great progress Charz.  You will definitely be APL before the end of next year I think.


----------



## Charz

OMG on the lush uk site they have:

Free stuff when you buy stuff...coming soon!!!

I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robot.

Charzboss said:


> I can't wait for the Lush Boxing Day sale. I have about 200 GBP in my UK cart
> 
> I know, I know. But this is gonna last me like a year? Or six months.....



Ohhh? What is this saaaale?


----------



## chebaby

Charz i have been using the dark angels (i think thats what its called) face wash from lush and i just love it. this is only my second day using it but its great.


----------



## Charz

ROBOTxcore said:


> Ohhh? What is this saaaale?


 
Girl, they never tell us untill the day of the sale, usually boxing day (day after Xmas)



chebaby said:


> Charz i have been using the dark angels (i think thats what its called) face wash from lush and i just love it. this is only my second day using it but its great.


 
I am afraid to use it because it has a sulfate derivative in it. But I really want to. Might have to cop me a sample.


----------



## robot.

I was looking at dark angels too. I'll have to have my friend pick me up a sample (he works near the mall).


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I LOVE DARK ANGELS!!!! The only thing I don't like is the residue, so I have to use a toner after I wash my face. In my opinion it works much better than the Herbal cleanser


----------



## robot.

lamara, i'm about to buy about 4 more bottles of rejuvacote. i never want to be without it! i'm going to slowly start to stockpile the things i love...


----------



## Charz

ROBOTxcore said:


> lamara, i'm about to buy about 4 more bottles of rejuvacote. i never want to be without it! i'm going to slowly start to stockpile the things i love...


 

What is this?? Yall be keepin me outta da loop!


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> I LOVE DARK ANGELS!!!! The only thing I don't like is the residue, so I have to use a toner after I wash my face. In my opinion it works much better than the Herbal cleanser


 

What is your skin type?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charzboss said:


> What is your skin type?



It's an oil slick  Shiny hot greasy mess. I also am prone to cystic acne, but thank God that's under control.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

ROBOTxcore said:


> lamara, i'm about to buy about 4 more bottles of rejuvacote. i never want to be without it! i'm going to slowly start to stockpile the things i love...





Charzboss said:


> What is this?? Yall be keepin me outta da loop!



I'm telling you that stuff is awesome.

Charz, it's a nail  growth/hardener polish. It normally sells for $12, but I get it for like $6-7 on ebay. It's what makes my nails look like they do in my avatar. My nails DO NOT break when I use duri rejuvacote.


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> It's an oil slick  Shiny hot greasy mess. I also am prone to cystic acne, but thank God that's under control.


 

What is your skin reggie? Do you have sensitive skin as welll?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

ROBOTxcore said:


> lamara, i'm about to buy about 4 more bottles of rejuvacote. i never want to be without it! i'm going to slowly start to stockpile the things i love...



The last time I bought off ebay I bought 12 bottles for $75, here is the link, I highly recommend this seller.


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> I'm telling you that stuff is awesome.
> 
> Charz, it's a nail growth/hardener polish. It normally sells for $12, but I get it for like $6-7 on ebay. It's what makes my nails look like they do in my avatar. My nails DO NOT break when I use duri rejuvacote.


 
Is it bad that I already brought some......thanks for the heads up, I look forward to trying it!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charzboss said:


> What is your skin reggie? Do you have sensitive skin as welll?



-I rinse with a mild soap free cleanser by Duac (this is a prescription) in the mornings and use Lush Tea Tree Water. 

-I use MAC sunscreen (ONLY one besides Clinique that doesn't break me out, only reason I use this over clinique now is it helps to control my oil).

-I also use UD Complexion PP before I put on my makeup, I don't use a moisturizer in the day unless it's really cold.

-At night I use this to wash and exfoliate my face along with the Dark Angels (have been using the DA for about 2 weeks now). 

-I use witch hazel as a toner at night to really clean my skin.

-At night I also use this and this to prevent pimples. I have a prescription Rentin A cream on standby if a cystic pimple rears it's ugly head on my delicate face .

-I moisurize with a Lush moisturizer lately I have been using Enzymion which seems to work very well (will use this in the daytime when it's really cold and windy).

-If I need a mask I use Queen Helene or Yes To Tomatoes, but I really want to try a Lush mask, just not willing to drive an hour to the store. 

Yes it's a lot but my skin is crazy and moody. Yes I have sensitive skin, my entire body is sensitive  The first 13 years of my life I had a standing appointment every 3 months at the dermatologist because I would have rashes and spots and all kinds of irritations, that's how bad it is. I also have dyschromic eczema, which is now under control but I still occasionally get flare ups . And I am slowly finding out more and more what ingredients my skin doesn't like.


----------



## La Colocha

redecouverte said:


> I haven't been here in a while...still using up stuff and slowing down my purchases because I have no more room..lol..
> so I've used up my qhemet tea tree pomade
> another kbb hair milk/ conditioner
> i am halfway through my darcy's lemongrass transitioning creme...
> finished all my kbb hair masks.. I am tempted to order more but will wait to finish darcy's hair masks..
> I have right now darcy's pumpkin seed and it is great!!


 
Nice to see you red, missed you. Im loving the sunshine from peaceloveandsunshine.



chebaby said:


> Charz i have been using the dark angels (i think thats what its called) face wash from lush and i just love it. this is only my second day using it but its great.


 
The only things i have from them are imperielis(sp?) and invisible cream. Courtesy of fab. I like them as face moisturizers.


----------



## La Colocha

Today is dc day but im not going to dc. I don't feel like using the bit of the stankin aowc and i don't want to mix up anything. So im not doing nothing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Today is dc day but im not going to dc. *I don't feel like using the bit of the stankin aowc* and i don't want to mix up anything. *So im not doing nothing*.


 
Girl, Gon' Use that Up so you can get rid of it!

Get Busy and get it done!


----------



## chebaby

i wish it were time for me to deep condition.
im not good with keeping twists in, i need to play in my hair. so i think imma take these out to wear a twist out. hopefully it'll be cute since all the other twist outs were laughable.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I want to try some Aubrey Organics now because of you ladies ..... Y'all make me sick


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im not good with keeping twists in, i need to play in my hair*.


 
That's Why You don't Need No Weave.  Sew In. Extensions. etc....


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Gon' Use that Up so you can get rid of it!
> 
> Get Busy and get it done!


 
Girl im just in a funky mood and that smell will set off world war 3. I'll use it up this weekend.


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> I want to try some Aubrey Organics now because of you ladies ..... Y'all make me sick


 
The white camilia stinks, but the honeysuckle rose smelled ok, its really thick. You can sprain your wrist trying to get it out. Oh and the jay desert herb smells like ben gay. Hth


----------



## rosalindb

lamaravilla said:


> -*At night I use this to wash and exfoliate my face along with *the Dark Angels (have been using the DA for about 2 weeks now).


I have never seen these before and am intrigued. How long have you been using these for and do they last long?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

rosalindb said:


> I have never seen these before and am intrigued. How long have you been using these for and do they last long?



Vevster posted about it in a thread in the skin care forum. I have been using it for a month now. Now clue how long they last. In the little manual it comes with it says " Your Stimulite product is very durable and like your body if you take proper care of it, will have a long and productive life."

So far I really love it. My skin feels ridiculously smooth and soft. I want to buy the mitt and body scrubber as well but they will have to wait as they are expensive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Girl im just in a funky mood and that smell will set off world war 3*.


 
Oh Well Chile....Leave it Be!:killlurk:


----------



## chebaby

T, you right. everytime i think about adding hair i put it out my mind. i would go crazy with one in.

the AO commamille something or another smells yummy. its a very light smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, you right. everytime i think about adding hair i put it out my mind. i would go crazy with one in.


 
If you ever decide to do the 'fake' thing.....Start off with a Hat erumm....Wig 

and work your way up.


----------



## chebaby

lmao @hat.


----------



## mkd

I like AO conditioners but I don't like the way they smell at all.  None of the ones that I have tried anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I like AO conditioners but I don't like the way they smell at all. None of the ones that I have tried anyway.


 
They are actually quite 'herbally & medicinal'


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

mkd said:


> I like AO conditioners but I don't like the way they smell at all.  None of the ones that I have tried anyway.





IDareT'sHair said:


> They are actually quite 'herbally & medicinal'



Nevermind then  I like my hair to smell good


----------



## chebaby

AO smells dont really bother me much. i mean they arent the best but i dont think they are funky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> *Nevermind then*  I like my hair to smell good


 
Girl, STOP! They're Not that bad


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> They are actually quite 'herbally & medicinal'


 Yes they are!


----------



## mkd

I bought a few conditioners at marshalls today because they were on clearance.  At first I felt bad because I prefer natural products but I am trying to find some conditioners locally.  I think I will probably have 2 or 3 DC that I order online but I am really over paying for shipping.


----------



## chebaby

i need to get some more jbco. or regular castor oil from a local store.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Yes they are!


 
Cosigning



chebaby said:


> i need to get some more jbco. or regular castor oil from a local store.


 
You used up your jbco?


----------



## chebaby

no but i use it in all of my conditioners and i only have one bottle, whatevers left of it.


----------



## mkd

Hmmm, maybe I should start mixing castor oil into my conditioners.  I don't really like oils alone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *but I am really over paying for shipping.*


 
We ALL Are mk.

You are not Alone.

In 2010, I plan to do alot of things differently.  I will be Shopping and/or Swapping. 

Either way, I will be trying as well to limit my on-line purchases substantially.  Of Course stuff like JBCO will have to be purchased on-line but I have enough of the 'other stuff' to make it probably all of 2010 and half (if not all) of 2011.

You do take a big hit on those shipping charges.  I will definitely be Shopping My Stash.  Living off the Fat of The Land for a while.  Everything I could possibly 'need' is already...in Stashville.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Ive tried sitrinillah two times and Im still not wow'ed by it. Im just having a hard time letting it go!


----------



## mkd

T, I totally agree with everything you said.  

Washnset, do you think you will use it up or sell it?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> We ALL Are mk.
> 
> You are not Alone.
> 
> In 2010, I plan to do alot of things differently. I will be Shopping and/or Swapping.
> 
> *Either way, I will be trying as well to limit my on-line purchases substantially*. Of Course stuff like JBCO will have to be purchased on-line but I have enough of the 'other stuff' to make it probably all of 2010 and half (if not all) of 2011.
> 
> You do take a big hit on those shipping charges. I will definitely be Shopping My Stash. Living off the Fat of The Land for a while. Everything I could possibly 'need' is already...in Stashville.


 
Me too, Im getting everything together now. All i will need next year is more shea butter. Im down half a jar because i use it all over. Im even thinking of letting tw mist go when its all gone and trying some drug store leave ins. Right now im really not concentrating on hair products, im getting my makeup and bath stuff together because next year im on a strict budget.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I might give it to my SO's sister.





mkd said:


> T, I totally agree with everything you said.
> 
> *Washnset, do you think you will use it up or sell it*?


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> Ive tried sitrinillah two times and Im still not wow'ed by it. Im just having a hard time letting it go!


 
Try using it as a prepoo if its not working as a dc. That way you just wash it out anyway.


----------



## fattyfatfat

thats a great idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




La Colocha said:


> Try using it as a prepoo if its not working as a dc. That way you just wash it out anyway.


----------



## robot.

lamaravilla said:


> Vevster posted about it in a thread in the skin care forum. I have been using it for a month now. Now clue how long they last. In the little manual it comes with it says " Your Stimulite product is very durable and like your body if you take proper care of it, will have a long and productive life."
> 
> So far I really love it. My skin feels ridiculously smooth and soft. I want to buy the mitt and body scrubber as well but they will have to wait as they are expensive.



Girl, you still gonna buy the set? I'm sitting here tryna find the cheapest ones I can already.


----------



## mkd

Does anyone know if whole foods sells jessicurl WDT?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Does anyone know if whole foods sells jessicurl WDT?


 not out here they dont lol.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> T, I totally agree with everything you said.
> 
> Washnset, *do you think you will use it up or sell it*?



MK, are you looking for some Sitrinillah?


----------



## maysay

La Colocha said:


> Im even thinking of letting tw mist go




OMG me too. But only because I used it last night and it made me want to throw up...it was too sickly sweet smelling.

Ok y'all are gonna laugh at me because I did something funny last night. The Terri fairy  sent me some lovely samples of different products and I already had some I wanted to try out so I decided that the best way to try them was to use them all at once so I could do a good comparison.

So I made 9 sections and on each section I used one product and braided it up:
TW mist
Afroveda curl define
afroveda totally twisted
AO mandarin moisturizing jelly
Oyin Honey Hemp
qhemet brbc
qhemet aohc
qhemet ohhb
qhemet ctdg

Um so I drew a little diagram on some paper to remind myself of which product I used where. Then today I took my braids out like normal and I was able to compare, contrast, and take notes. It was kind of fun actually. It was like a leave-in war lol. I'm trying to figure out what I want to take into 2010 and so far the frontrunners are qhemet brbc and ohhb.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Me too, Im getting everything together now. All i will need next year is more shea butter. Im down half a jar because i use it all over. *Im even thinking of letting tw mist go* when its all gone and trying some drug store leave ins. Right now im really not concentrating on hair products, im getting my makeup and bath stuff together because next year im on a strict budget.





Nooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Does anyone know if whole foods sells jessicurl WDT?


 
No mkd only curlmart or www.jessicurl.com 


Brownie518 said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


 
I know right, im depressed about it but something has to go, it would be different if i could order everything from one place. I wish they sold it here at cvs but they don't. Sigh, i know garnier sleek and shine leave in is a good one. Ive used it before but gave it up for more natural products. Im going to really think about it though.


----------



## chebaby

maysay said:


> OMG me too. But only because I used it last night and it made me want to throw up...it was too sickly sweet smelling.
> 
> Ok y'all are gonna laugh at me because I did something funny last night. The Terri fairy  sent me some lovely samples of different products and I already had some I wanted to try out so I decided that the best way to try them was to use them all at once so I could do a good comparison.
> 
> So I made 9 sections and on each section I used one product and braided it up:
> TW mist
> Afroveda curl define
> afroveda totally twisted
> AO mandarin moisturizing jelly
> Oyin Honey Hemp
> qhemet brbc
> qhemet aohc
> qhemet ohhb
> qhemet ctdg
> 
> Um so I drew a little diagram on some paper to remind myself of which product I used where. Then today I took my braids out like normal and I was able to compare, contrast, and take notes. It was kind of fun actually. It was like a leave-in war lol. I'm trying to figure out what I want to take into 2010 and so far the frontrunners are qhemet brbc and ohhb.


 oyin honey hemp is my fave deep conditioner of all time. but as a leave in it makes my hair hard like it has hold.


----------



## chebaby

i just ordered some sebastian coloshines because i want to color my hair without doing damage. i have a dominican color shower but ive never used it and im scared it may not turn out good.


----------



## maysay

chebaby said:


> oyin honey hemp is my fave deep conditioner of all time. but as a leave in it makes my hair hard like it has hold.



I love it as a conditioner (the detangling is amazing) and it's one of the products I'm sticking with from here on out. You're right, as a leave-in it can kind of make your hair hard...but sometimes that's a good thing. When I do bantu knot outs it's perfect because it's a bit heavy so it helps them hang instead of fluff up...and the hold makes it last longer without having to re-knot. But, it can leave a kind of tacky feel.


----------



## chebaby

i placed a kbb order yesterday and it shipped already.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i placed a kbb order yesterday and it shipped already.


 
That's good. Pretty fast.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i placed a kbb order yesterday and it shipped already.



 I'm thinking about placing one myself. What did you get???


----------



## La Colocha

Am i the only one up? I see the og's go to sleep early.


----------



## Americka

Nah, I'm still up.


----------



## redecouvert

I Am also still up to..after playing the sims, time to hang out on LHCF


----------



## BeetleBug

It seems like KBB has canceled my order b/c I checked my account on the website and the order info was deleted. There is only one problem though. The money has been taken out of my bank account. I wonder when I'm going to get my money back.


----------



## La Colocha

BeetleBug said:


> It seems like KBB has canceled my order b/c I checked my account on the website and the order info was deleted. There is only one problem though. The money has been taken out of my bank account. I wonder when I'm going to get my money back.


 
Oh no, did you email them?



redecouverte said:


> I Am also still up to..after playing the sims, time to hang out on LHCF


 
Hey red



Americka said:


> Nah, I'm still up.


 
Your siggy is comedy lmao. My momma used to love some billy d,he could do no wrong.


----------



## Americka

That's why my dumb butt was still up!


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> MK, are you looking for some Sitrinillah?


 
I am Brownie and I am so mad that I didn't buy it when it was $10 on BF!


----------



## fattyfatfat

I could sell you my sitrinillah mkd. However, Im leaving for Maryland today and I wont be back until Sunday. I have two jobs so I'm not able to get the post office ever.

If the post office is open today, I'll run over there and mail it. Would you like to do a trade?




mkd said:


> I am Brownie and I am so mad that I didn't buy it when it was $10 on BF!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll Happy Christmas Eve! 

You all must be takin' care of bizness at the 11th Hour.

I am planning on relaxing tomorrow a.m. (we'll see).  It's definitely time.  

Hopefully, I'll get a couple products used up.  (Not Sure tho').

I hope you all have a _Very_ Merry Christmas.


----------



## fattyfatfat

How many weeks post are you?

this is my 8th week. Im trying for 12, 13 or 14 this time.

im going to pre-poo with the njoi creations coconut hair butter on sunday. Ill put it in my hair in the morning so it can sit in there for a few hrs during my trip back to NYC.

I hope to be done with my njoi creations ayurvedic hair oil by this weekend. I like it but I like the butter better.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ya'll Happy Christmas Eve!
> 
> You all must be takin' care of bizness at the 11th Hour.
> 
> *I am planning on relaxing tomorrow a.m*. (we'll see). It's definitely time.
> 
> Hopefully, I'll get a couple products used up. (Not Sure tho').
> 
> I hope you all have a _Very_ Merry Christmas.


----------



## mkd

PMing you WNS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> *How many weeks post are you?*
> 
> *this is my 8th week. Im trying for 12, 13 or 14 this time.*


 
15 Girl

In 2010, I'll only stretch between 12-14 weeks Max.


----------



## fattyfatfat

thats great. Looking back on my hair care life, I used to get relaxers every two weeks ! I know, I had no idea that it wasnt supposed to be like that, and the ppl at the salon never said a word, but they did take the $$$. Then it became every four weeks, and with the help of LHCF it became every 8wks. now that I have my LHCF education, its now 12-14 weeks. 



QUOTE=IDareT'sHair;9693194]15 Girl

In 2010, I'll only stretch between 12-14 weeks Max.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Jessicurl is having a 10% sale on all products till Dec 29th  no code it's automatically deducted in the shopping cart.

These companies need to come correct in 2010 with better sales than this foolishness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> *thats great. Looking back on my hair care life, I used to get relaxers every two weeks ! I know, I had no idea that it wasnt supposed to be like that, and the ppl at the salon never said a word, but they did take the $$$. Then it became every four weeks, and with the help of LHCF it became every 8wks. now that I have my LHCF education, its now 12-14 weeks.*


 
Girl, that was me especially in the Summer. (Every 3 -4 weeks) because I wore a Short-Cut and her justification was the nape had to be touched up.

And you're right, Nobody (Stylist/Owners) said a word but took the $ !  

And Like You, Now I know better.


----------



## BrownBetty

OT makeup update:

I went to inglot last night.  They are open till midnight everynight.  The store is small but Cliff, makeup artist, said they are expanding the store.  I bought a 5 shadow palette,  palette with concealor and 4 lip stick, and a mini make up remover.  It came to $65.  I haven't used the products yet but the shadows are highly pigmented.   No more MAC for me.  I will be back to inglot. Cliff was very sweet and patient.  He has the best eyebrows ever!


----------



## Charz

MissVee said:


> OT makeup update:
> 
> I went to inglot last night. They are open till midnight everynight. The store is small but Cliff, makeup artist, said they are expanding the store. I bought a 5 shadow palette, palette with concealor and 4 lip stick, and a mini make up remover. It came to $65. I haven't used the products yet but the shadows are highly pigmented. No more MAC for me. I will be back to inglot. Cliff was very sweet and patient. He has the best eyebrows ever!


 

Do you like them more than MUFE? I wanna go up to that store one day.


----------



## Charz

Lush is having their Fresh In 2010 sale.

Buy one soap get two free.
Buy one gift get one free.

I am camping out with my peeps in my siggy on the 26th. I am getting a brick of sandstone soap and David is getting a brick of Sexy Peel.

Holla!!!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charzboss said:


> Lush is having their Fresh In 2010 sale.
> 
> Buy one soap get two free.
> Buy one gift get one free.
> 
> I am camping out with my peeps in my siggy on the 26th. I am getting a brick of sandstone soap and David is getting a brick of Sexy Peel.
> 
> Holla!!!



How much is a brick? How do you specify you want a brick? Are you ordering from the UK or US?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> Jessicurl is having a 10% sale on all products till Dec 29th  no code it's automatically deducted in the shopping cart.
> 
> *These companies need to come correct in 2010 with better sales than this foolishness.*


 
Yeah.....these 10%'s ain't Nuffin'.  It's good tho'.  Because it's not even 'tempting'

You're Right Lamara, they Need to come correct.  We are all 'Smarter' Shoppers being in this thread, and ain't nobody going out with no 10% plus all the crazy shipping charges incurred.

It's Just Confirmation that we all need to Slow it Down.


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> How much is a brick? How do you specify you want a brick? Are you ordering from the UK or US?


 

They have not released the UK MO sale yet! The site just says "Get stuff when you buy stuff, coming soon"

I am going to the lush US store if I can't get free shipping on the NA MO site. Soap prices are even cheaper on the NA MO site then at the stores!

Luckily I have five Lush stores around me

Towson Town center is 30 minutes
Annapolis, Christiana, Georgetown and Tysons are 1-1.5 hours.

Dunno how much a brick is. All I know is that I want one!


----------



## Shay72

I got in at 2am yesterday and dayum I feel old . I was planning to at least oil my hair up for a pre poo but ended up with just the plastic bag on my head.  Thank goodness I didn't wake up to a tangled mess .

My parents want me to stay over for a few days bc of weather and I have family coming so it makes life a little easier.  But I need to do my hair dammit.  I'm getting a headache trying to decide what to do about my hair .


----------



## robot.

Charzboss said:


> They have not released the UK MO sale yet! The site just says "Get stuff when you buy stuff, coming soon"
> 
> I am going to the lush US store if I can't get free shipping on the NA MO site. Soap prices are even cheaper on the NA MO site then at the stores!
> 
> Luckily I have five Lush stores around me
> 
> Towson Town center is 30 minutes
> Annapolis, Christiana, Georgetown and Tysons are 1-1.5 hours.
> 
> Dunno how much a brick is. All I know is that I want one!



NA MO? Wuzzat?

And I've never been to the Towson mall. Now I wanna go.


----------



## Charz

ROBOTxcore said:


> NA MO? Wuzzat?
> 
> And I've never been to the Towson mall. Now I wanna go.


 
Mail Order, Ordering online!

You should come!!


----------



## mkd

My HV is supposed to come today.  Of course the mail carrier is late.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I hate when that happens!




mkd said:


> My HV is supposed to come today. Of course the mail carrier is late.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

My HV order shipped on the 19th and the status has not updated from processed through sort facility in MD since


----------



## mkd

washnset said:


> I hate when that happens!


 


lamaravilla said:


> My HV order shipped on the 19th and the status has not updated from processed through sort facility in MD since


 Yeah, I am so annoyed WNS.  

Lamara, that is really strange.  USPS tracking says mine was sorted at my PO this morning and the expected delivery date is today and mine shipped on Monday.  I am actually starting to feel like it isn't coming today


----------



## Shay72

lamaravilla said:


> My HV order shipped on the 19th and the status has not updated from processed through sort facility in MD since


 


mkd said:


> Yeah, I am so annoyed WNS.
> 
> Lamara, that is really strange. USPS tracking says mine was sorted at my PO this morning and the expected delivery date is today and mine shipped on Monday. I am actually starting to feel like it isn't coming today


 
I track my packages from door to door every single time and the not updating is happening more and more lately. Pisses me off.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

mkd said:


> Yeah, I am so annoyed WNS.
> 
> Lamara, that is really strange.  USPS tracking says mine was sorted at my PO this morning and the expected delivery date is today and mine shipped on Monday.  I am actually starting to feel like it isn't coming today





Shay72 said:


> I track my packages from door to door every single time and the not updating is happening more and more lately. Pisses me off.



 My mailman just delivered my HV!!! I'm drowning in Sitrinillah


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Ummmmm...... I ordered 10 bottles...... why did I only get 9........ Damn it!!!!


----------



## fattyfatfat

send BJ a message via Paypal. You WILL get a response.




lamaravilla said:


> Ummmmm...... I ordered 10 bottles...... why
> did I only get 9........ Damn it!!!!


----------



## mkd

Lamara, the fact that yours shipped on the 19th and just came today really leads me to believe that I got my hopes up for nothing.  I wanted to play with some new hair stuff today.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

washnset said:


> send BJ a message via Paypal. You WILL get a response.



How? Through the resolution center? I don't want to make a complaint just yet....


----------



## Shay72

I just got the shipping notice for my grab bag from Hairveda.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

mkd said:


> Lamara, the fact that yours shipped on the 19th and just came today really leads me to believe that I got my hopes up for nothing.  I wanted to play with some new hair stuff today.



awwww, I'm sorry  It could still come though... I'm all the way in Florida, where are you?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

This is crazy!!! UPS just dropped off my Vitacost order and 2 items are missing 
Damn, I know it's the holidays and all but still, get your business right man. Let me call these fools right now


----------



## Shay72

lamaravilla said:


> How? Through the resolution center? I don't want to make a complaint just yet....


 
No just go into your account.  There should be something you can click on like contact seller within the transaction listing.  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## fattyfatfat

when I wanted to contact her via paypal, I had to do it through a claim . that way, at least something was documented on paypal that I contacted her. Additionally, I ALWAYS emailed them at [email protected], and I NEVER received a reply, response, NOTHING . It seemed like an email via paypal was a way for my question to be answered and it was. BJ wrote me back quickly! You ordered 10 sitrinillah's and only received 9 erplexed. Contact BJ immediately so you can get the 10th sitrinillah ASAP.




lamaravilla said:


> How? Through the resolution center? I don't want to make a complaint just yet....


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

OK I just called Vitacost and they are reshipping my entire order FREE OF CHARGE!!! I told the girl it was just 2 out of 6 items missing, she said to make up for the inconvenience she will ship out everything again


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Has anyone ever called the Hairveda number that is provided in PayPal? I want my 10th jar NOW!!!!! What if I wanted to dump all of them into a tub and soak? Now I can't because I don't have all 10 jars *pouts*


----------



## mkd

lamaravilla said:


> awwww, I'm sorry  It could still come though... I'm all the way in Florida, where are you?


 


lamaravilla said:


> OK I just called Vitacost and they are reshipping my entire order FREE OF CHARGE!!! I told the girl it was just 2 out of 6 items missing, she said to make up for the inconvenience she will ship out everything again


I am in Atlanta so that is feasible. 

I love vitacost.


----------



## La Colocha

MissVee said:


> OT makeup update:
> 
> I went to inglot last night. They are open till midnight everynight. The store is small but Cliff, makeup artist, said they are expanding the store. I bought a 5 shadow palette, palette with concealor and 4 lip stick, and a mini make up remover. It came to $65. I haven't used the products yet but the shadows are highly pigmented. No more MAC for me. I will be back to inglot. Cliff was very sweet and patient. He has the best eyebrows ever!


 
Oh missvee you have to do swatchs. I hope their online store opens up soon, its still under construction.



Charzboss said:


> . *I am getting a brick of sandstone soap and David is getting a brick of Sexy Peel*.
> 
> Holla!!!


 


lamaravilla said:


> *How much is a brick? How do you specify you want a brick?*


 
Lmao yall sound like yall getting drugs, that's what brick means around here, an 8ball.



lamaravilla said:


> Ummmmm...... I ordered 10 bottles...... why did I only get 9........ Damn it!!!!


 


lamaravilla said:


> This is crazy!!! UPS just dropped off my Vitacost order and 2 items are missing
> Damn, I know it's the holidays and all but still, get your business right man. Let me call these fools right now


 
I hope you get it resolved, i have 2 cherry culture hauls coming and errythang better be in there.



lamaravilla said:


> OK I just called Vitacost and they are reshipping my entire order FREE OF CHARGE!!! I told the girl it was just 2 out of 6 items missing, she said to make up for the inconvenience she will ship out everything again


 
Whoo hoo, i love getting extra product for free, good customer service.


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> Has anyone ever called the Hairveda number that is provided in PayPal? I want my 10th jar NOW!!!!! What if I wanted to dump all of them into a tub and soak? Now I can't because I don't have all 10 jars *pouts*


 
I forgot the store is closed for the year. I really hope you get through.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I havent, but try it 




lamaravilla said:


> Has anyone ever called the Hairveda number that is provided in PayPal? I want my 10th jar NOW!!!!! What if I wanted to dump all of them into a tub and soak? Now I can't because I don't have all 10 jars *pouts*


----------



## BeetleBug

La Colocha said:


> Oh no, did you email them?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey red
> 
> 
> 
> Your siggy is comedy lmao. My momma used to love some billy d,he could do no wrong.



Sorry it took so late too respond. We've been on the road. I'm about to email them now.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

washnset said:


> I havent, but try it



Well I initiated contact through PayPal. I'll wait till after Christmas to call the number and get all crunk


----------



## La Colocha

Today im going to wash my hair. Im going to prepoo with olive butter. Clarify with elucence poo, condition with mbc and dc with the rest of this aowc+jbco. Then moisturize with tw mist and shea butter. Its been a week since my shea challenge started and its going really well. My hair stays soft and feels good.


----------



## robot.

Charzboss said:


> Mail Order, Ordering online!
> 
> You should come!!



grr, STOP!

nobuynobuynobuynobuynobuynobuynobuynobuynobuy!

(despite what i bought last night!)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> *I'm drowning in Sitrinillah*


 



I can just picture your Head Slathered in Sitrinillah! Glad you got it.

I'm sure you'll get your 10th Jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> grr, STOP!
> 
> *nobuynobuynobuynobuynobuynobuynobuynobuynobuy!*
> 
> *(despite what i bought last night!)*


 
That's Right Robot. 

Stay Focused!


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's Right Robot.
> 
> Stay Focused!



Yes! I am simplifying my skin regimen. I am gonna use up all these lotions and face washes, and scrubs, and EVERYTHING.

I'm gonna be streamlined in 2010!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> Yes! I am simplifying my skin regimen. *I am gonna use up all these lotions and face washes, and scrubs, and EVERYTHING.*
> 
> *I'm gonna be streamlined in 2010!*


 
Me Too Girl!

Keep doing yo' thang and Use all that stuff up!  And then you can decide what to replenish and what you really like.


----------



## chebaby

chello mi amigas(i think lol)

i took out my twists last night and co washed with the rest of my AO mix. its all gone. and im glad because that mix wasnt as good as the first. i think my hair doesnt like the island naturals.
then i co washed again today with giovanni 50:50 conditioner which i liked but had a time tryna get it out the bottle. i used my blended beauty silk shake all through my hair and that stuff is amazing. and i followed with my shea butter mix and i think that stuff can heal anything because im wearing a puff and my hair is so soft in this cold weather. so i think i found the right combination of products to wear my hair out. 

T, i als o used the hairveda almond glaze to slick my hair back and im with you now. i love that stuff. and the smell makes it that much better.


----------



## mkd

My HV bags came.  DAMN DAMN DAMN, I can see I am about to be a HV stan for life.  I got the amla cream rinse, cocasta and vatika frosting.  50-11 soaps and some body creams.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> chello mi amigas(i think lol)
> 
> i took out my twists last night and co washed with the rest of my AO mix. its all gone. and im glad because that mix wasnt as good as the first. i think my hair doesnt like the island naturals.
> then i co washed again today with giovanni 50:50 conditioner which i liked but had a time tryna get it out the bottle. i used my blended beauty silk shake all through my hair and that stuff is amazing. and i followed with my shea butter mix and i think that stuff can heal anything because im wearing a puff and my hair is so soft in this cold weather. so i think i found the right combination of products to wear my hair out.
> 
> T, i als o used the *hairveda almond glaze* to slick my hair back and im with you now. i love that stuff. and the smell makes it that much better.


 
Im glad you found a good combination for your hair. That almond glaze smelled so good, like cherries. I miss the green tea butter. R.i.p.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> My HV bags came. DAMN DAMN DAMN, I can see I am about to be a HV stan for life. I got the amla cream rinse, cocasta and vatika frosting. 50-11 soaps and some body creams.


 
Right on time for christmas, im happy for you.


----------



## chebaby

thats what i miss most is the green tea butter too.
i should just buy some green tea butter and make my own mix. i bet that would go great with evoo and jbco.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, i als o used the hairveda almond glaze to slick my hair back and im with you now. i love that stuff. and the smell makes it that much better.*


 
Yeah, It took some time to decide whether I really liked it or not, but IA: I  that Stuff.  Thanks Brownie! I think alot more than VF (of course they're totally different)



mkd said:


> *I can see I am about to be a HV stan for life. I got the amla cream rinse, cocasta and vatika frosting. 50-11 soaps and some body creams.*


 
mk:  I Am Sooo Happy it Got there too!  Enjoy!  It sounds like you got some good stuff.  _*Now I wish I woulda' got a coupla' bagz*_



La Colocha said:


> Im glad you found a good combination for your hair. *That almond glaze smelled so good, like cherries. I miss the green tea butter. R.i.p*.


 
I Wish I woulda' had the Opportunity to try the Green Tea Butter You All Speak So Highly Oferplexed  It had to be Da' Bomb!  She should bring it back!



La Colocha said:


> Right on time for christmas, im happy for you.


 
Me Too mk!  You got some Good Stuff!



chebaby said:


> *thats what i miss most is the green tea butter too.*
> *i should just buy some green tea butter and make my own mix. i bet that would go great with evoo and jbco.*


 
Girl, You Always tryna' Make Something!


----------



## chebaby

lmao i got to. i was at home like, ok i got almond butter and all these oils, why dont i just make my own almond glaze since shes always out of it. and i might do it too. just add some cocasta to get the smell and im good to go, without the waxes though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao i got to. *i was at home like, ok i got almond butter and all these oils, why dont i just make my own almond glaze since shes always out of it.* and i might do it too. *just add some cocasta to get the smell and im good to go*, without the waxes though.


 
WOW Che!  That's not a bad idea! 

So, have you decided how you are going to wear your "Hair"  OR are you still planning to be under a baggy all day!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

La Colocha said:


> Im glad you found a good combination for your hair. That almond glaze smelled so good, like cherries. I miss the green tea butter. R.i.p.



I thought it was coming back, that they're just reformulating it?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> thats what i miss most is the green tea butter too.
> i should just buy some green tea butter and make my own mix. i bet that would go great with evoo and jbco.


 
I was going to buy some from texas natural supply when i bought my other butters but they are always out of stock. Always



lamaravilla said:


> I thought it was coming back, that they're just reformulating it?


 
It took the hydrasilica 9-10 months to come back uh im not expecting any green tea butter no time soon. 2011.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> *I thought it was coming back, that they're just reformulating it?*


 
And.....When it does.........I'm Jumping on it!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

La Colocha said:


> It took the hydrasilica 9-10 months to come back uh im not expecting any green tea butter no time soon. 2011.



I'm patient..... ok not really but yea


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> I'm patient..... ok not really but yea


 
Ladies.....How Long Has it Been "Ghost?"


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ladies.....How Long Has it Been "Ghost?"



2 months I think... Maybe not even that long, but longer than a month definitely. I last bought some this past summer.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I'm thinking about placing one myself. What did you get???


 i got the lusious locks hair mask and the super silky. i should have gotten her hair oil too. i think it has carrot oil in it.


IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW Che! That's not a bad idea!
> 
> So, have you decided how you are going to wear your "Hair" OR are you still planning to be under a baggy all day!


 ummmm i dont know lol. yea i might be under a baggy all day long. i should have never took my twists out. gotta get better at leaving my hair alone.

i threw my last batch of hairveda green tea butter away because it was very loose and jiggly.


----------



## Shay72

The way ya'll talking bout Hairveda I'm happy I'm stocked up for a good 1-2 years .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i threw my last batch of hairveda green tea butter away because it was very loose and jiggly*.


 
eewww!  What was the Consistency Suppose to be like?

Girl, You are Crazy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> The way ya'll talking bout Hairveda I'm happy *I'm stocked up for a good 1-2 years* .


 
Do You Have Green Tea Butter in Your Stock?

_*i don't want any, i'm just askin'*_

btw:  I'm stocked up on everything a good 1-2 years myself


----------



## Shay72

^^Yep  !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> ^^Yep  !


 
Good For You Ms. Shay! Let errbody 'drool':lovedrool:

That was actually a Dumb Question. 

IK You don't Play!


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> ^^Yep  !


 
*holds hand out*lol



lamaravilla said:


> 2 months I think... Maybe not even that long, but longer than a month definitely. I last bought some this past summer.


 
Your right its been about that long. I finished 1 jar and gave the other away. I should have kept it.


----------



## Shay72

I love you LC I really do but I don't share Hairveda products .........


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I love you LC I really do but I don't share Hairveda products .........


 
 I know, nothing beats a failure but a try.I ain't shurin my sunshine either.


----------



## Shay72

Beemine is having a sale.  Now through Dec 31st.  20 % off
Code: Christ2009

www.beemineproducts.com


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> eewww! What was the Consistency Suppose to be like?
> 
> Girl, You are Crazy!


 the first jar i got and loved was somewhat thick. even in the summer. then i got this batch that even when put in the fridge it was jiggly. and you know its green so it looked like slime . i just couldnt bring myself to use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> :*sad: I know, nothing beats a failure but a try*.I ain't shurin my sunshine either.


 
Good Girl.  But I Coulda' Told You!



Shay72 said:


> I love you LC I really do but I don't share Hairveda products .........


 
She Already Know Betta' Shay! 



La Colocha said:


> **holds hand out***lol I finished 1 jar and gave the other away. I should have kept it*.


 
Gurl............. Put Your Hand Down.  Ain't Happening. 

Yeah, You have to keep stuff in your stash.  Save it for a Rainy Day.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> the first jar i got and loved was somewhat thick. even in the summer. then i got this batch that even when put in the fridge it was jiggly. and you know its green so it looked like slime . i just couldnt bring myself to use it.


 
I liked the consistancy, it was easy to apply.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Beemine is having a sale. Now through Dec 31st. 20 % off
> Code: Christ2009
> 
> www.beemineproducts.com


 
20% is Decent. 

What are some Good Beemine Products.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> 20% is Decent.
> 
> What are some Good Beemine Products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


>


 
Girl! Wait!  I ain't buying None. 

I just want to know for future reference

And you do have to admit, 20% is better than what we've been seeing lately......


----------



## chebaby

i ordered samples from her earlier this week, or last i dont know. i want to try her hair milk.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl! Wait! I ain't buying None.
> 
> I just want to know for future reference
> 
> And you do have to admit, 20% is better than what we've been seeing lately......


 
T i don't care i was just teasin with you. I guess 20% is alright but shipping charges kill. 



chebaby said:


> i ordered samples from her earlier this week, or last i dont know. i want to try her hair milk.


 
Let us know how you like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *T i don't care i was just teasin with you. I guess 20% is alright but shipping charges kill.*
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how you like it.


 
Girl, Please....I ain't getting Nothin'.  

It will be well into 2010 before I even think about purchasing any more Hair Products.

_*uh....unless there's a good valentine's day or mlk sale*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I can't believe there are only 7 days left of 2009!

I am soooo ready for this year to be Ova!:blondboob  

I need a fresh start....PJ Free


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I can't believe there are only 7 days left of 2009!
> 
> *I am soooo ready for this year to be Ova!:blondboob*
> 
> I need a fresh start....PJ Free


 
Yeah im ready for a new start too. Off to wash.


----------



## chebaby

i got three boxes waiting for me at home and i have no idea what they are lmao. one of the boxes might be from curlmart but i dont know what the other two are. unless they shipped overnight


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Out with Da' Old......


In with Da' New.......


Let's Get this 2010 Partay Started!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i got three boxes waiting for me at home and i have no idea what they are lmao. one of the boxes might be from curlmart *but i dont know what the other two are. unless they shipped overnight


 
Oh.....Those Kinds of Boxes......I thought you Meant Presents


----------



## chebaby

woooooooohooooooooo i cant wait for 2009 to be over either. i mean atleast i can celebrate my b-day but still.....
im ready for a new year.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh.....Those Kinds of Boxes......I thought you Meant Presents


 hahahahaha girl i havent gotten a christmas present in like 2 years lmao. well no thats a lie. my parents combined my christmas and b-day gifts lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hahahahaha girl i havent gotten a christmas present in like 2 years lmao. well no thats a lie. my parents combined my christmas and b-day gifts lol.


 
That's Cause you Don't _Need_ Nothing.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's Cause you Don't _Need_ Nothing.


 lmao i know, i know.
honestly i dont want anything as long as i have my family. its mushy but true.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao i know, i know.
> *honestly i dont want anything as long as i have my family. its mushy but true.*


 
Awww.....And that's What This Holiday Should be ALL About!

_*and most importantly the blessed birth*_


----------



## La Colocha

Che did you get your cj leave in from curlmart? I found out why they are giving one free with the orders. Cj is discontinuing that leave in.


----------



## chebaby

well one of the boxes may be that order. i dont know what the order contains though until i get home. 
curl junkie doesnt seem like a popular brand so im not surprised they are discontinuing a product.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> well one of the boxes may be that order. i dont know what the order contains though until i get home.
> curl junkie doesnt seem like a popular brand so im not surprised they are discontinuing a product.


 
If they brought the prices down im sure they would see a dramatic increase in sales. Also i can't believe no one is having a christmas sale, i guess we wore them out on black friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> well one of the boxes may be that order. i dont know what the order contains though until i get home.
> *curl junkie doesnt seem like a popular brand* so im not surprised they are discontinuing a product.


 
I Still want to try the Moisture Rehab Treatment and the Banana Hibiscus(sp).  So, I hope they don't discontinue soon.


----------



## BrownBetty

I haven't tried them yet but I like the price better than mufe, lol.




Charzboss said:


> Do you like them more than MUFE? I wanna go up to that store one day.


----------



## chebaby

the rehab treatment was ok from what i remember. i have one more use of it so i will use it soon to see. but the hibiscus and banana is yummy
if my curlmart package came then i have the hibiscus and banana leave in, i shoulda got the deep conditioner too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> If they brought the prices down im sure they would see a dramatic increase in sales. *Also i can't believe no one is having a christmas sale,* *i guess we wore them out on black friday*.


 
Curlmart has their 15% until 12-31

Yeah Girl.....SSI, Qhemet is even Closed Down 'til after the First of the Year. I don't know about HV and AfroV?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> *the rehab treatment was ok from what i remember*. i have one more use of it so i will use it soon to see. but the hibiscus and banana is yummy
> if my curlmart package came then i have the hibiscus and banana leave in, i shoulda got the deep conditioner too.


 
Do you remember if it moisturized well? I have my eye on this next year and i won't spend the money if its not worth it.


----------



## chebaby

curl junkie is pricey but the stuff lasts forever. and i think the stuff i have used have been worth it. with that said, its not something i would keep buying back to back.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Curlmart has their 15% until 12-31
> 
> Yeah Girl.....SSI, Qhemet is even Closed Down 'til after the First of the Year. I don't know about HV and AfroV?


 
Hairveda is closed and i don't know if afroveda is closed. Darcy's, peaceloveandsunshine is closed also. Jasmines is open but its just the 10% hairluv. Dang no good retail sales also, i thought id be able to take advantage of something before the new year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Do you remember if it moisturized well? I have my eye on this next year and i won't spend the money if its not worth it.*


 
Yeah Che....Let us know.  

So, it looks like the Hibiscus Banana is a "Go"

I may Look at it in 2011!


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Do you remember if it moisturized well? I have my eye on this next year and i won't spend the money if its not worth it.


 i cant remember. i will use it this weekend and let you know. i will use it as a pre poo and deep conditioner so i can give you a good review.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> curl junkie is pricey but the stuff lasts forever. and i think the stuff i have used have been worth it. with that said, its not something i would keep buying back to back.


 
Thanks che, ill save up for a jar and if i don't like it, i won't rebuy. It's one of the only few companies i haven't tried.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i cant remember. i will use it this weekend and let you know. *i will use it as a pre poo and deep conditioner so i can give you a good review.*


 
Thanks Girl!


----------



## chebaby

no problem. that'll be one more product that i will use up before 2010 rolls around.


----------



## Shay72

I might get some samples from Beemine but seriously I don't care so maybe not.  I am interested in that shea spray from Hamadi and Honeyfig sells Hamadi so when I restock  my Honeyfig order will be HUGE!


----------



## chebaby

if i like the customer service from honeyfig i will continue to order from there in bulk like twice a year.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I might get some samples from Beemine but seriously I don't care so maybe not. I am interested in that shea spray from Hamadi and Honeyfig sells Hamadi so when I restock my Honeyfig order will be HUGE!


 
Let me call honeyfig and tell her to get ready now.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Let me call honeyfig and tell her to get ready now.


 
Maybe you should  bc they carry Oyin, Jessicurl, Curl Junkie, Hamadi, Komaza, Afroveda, Darcy's, JBCO, Dudu Osun, Kinky Curly, and on and on and on....


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Maybe you should  bc they carry Oyin, Jessicurl, Curl Junkie, Hamadi, Komaza, Afroveda, Darcy's, JBCO, Dudu Osun, Kinky Curly, and on and on and on....


 
Ahh shuck ducky now, all they need is some taliah waajid, elucence and peaceloveandsunshine and that would be my store.


----------



## chebaby

taliah waajid got new products out. they are kiddie products though.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> taliah waajid got new products out. they are kiddie products though.


 
Yeah I saw that.  Also $40 must be the going rate for mannequins bc theirs cost the same as the ones on e-bay.  Still thinking aout making this purchase.


----------



## chebaby

i think the mist looks like the best product TW makes. but i do wanna try the conditioner.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i think the mist looks like the best product TW makes. but i do wanna try the conditioner.


 
Out of all of them that i have tried, it was the best, then the gel.


----------



## La Colocha

Merry Christmas Ladies


----------



## BeetleBug

La Colocha said:


> Merry Christmas Ladies



Merry Christmas Everybody! 

I found that I received an early Christmas present from KBB. I got my refund. Yay!


----------



## La Colocha

BeetleBug said:


> Merry Christmas Everybody!
> 
> I found that I received an early Christmas present from KBB. I got my refund. Yay!


 
That's good, did they tell you what happened?


----------



## Brownie518

Merry Christmas, ladies!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Maybe you should  bc they carry Oyin, Jessicurl, Curl Junkie, Hamadi, Komaza, Afroveda, Darcy's, JBCO, *Dudu* Osun, Kinky Curly, and on and on and on....


 
They Carry Who?

Just Playin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Lovely Ladies!  Merry Christmas to All.  And to All a Good Morning!

Did Ya'll Open Anything Special Under the Tree?  

I bought myself a Leather Coat (to the knee) From Neiman Marcus, I still haven't opened it.  Such a Frivilous Purchase.  I am half way tempted to 'return it' but I prolly won't.:eyebrows2

On the Hair tip, I self-relaxed this a.m.  I have decided...I will remain Tex-laxed as long as I am doing my own hair.erplexed  I always end up underprocessed.  Oh Well, I guess it beats Overprocessed.

Didn't use anything up.  I still may have one or two more 'uses' in my AO GPB/AE Garlic Mixture.  

But I am determined to stick with things (especially those 50-11 Open things) weekly until they're Gone.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Merry Christmas All   !!! I hope you're having a wonderful day with your loved ones. I'm helping my grandma cook right now, I sneaked a little break, the woman's working me like a horse  

I got my honey an iPhone, so I activated it this morning and put it under the tree. I hid his old phone from him when he came over. So he tells me to call it so he can find it. I call it and the new phone is ringing under the tree. His slow behind looked everywhere but under the tree  He eventually figured it out and loved his gift 

Talk to you ladies soon, gotta get back to the craziness and festivities.


----------



## chebaby

merry christmas. i hope you all are enjoying your day. have fun and stay out of trouble lmao.
the boxes i got last night were my bee mine samples, which i dont think smells all that good, curlamrt, and i didnt get my damn curl junkie leave in, and kbb, i think they shipped overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> merry christmas. i hope you all are enjoying your day. have fun and stay out of trouble lmao. *i didnt get my damn curl junkie leave in*, and kbb, i think they shipped overnight.


 
What Happened to your Leave-In?  Did you forget to Order?


----------



## chebaby

no, they were suppossed to give it to me free with a $50 purchase. they ended up changing my shipping which changed the price AFTER I CHECKED OUT, which means my order price was too low for the leave in. i sent the a e-mail telling them to change my shipping method back to what i had chose and to give me my leave in and i guess they were like whatever lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no, they were suppossed to give it to me free with a $50 purchase. they ended up changing my shipping which changed the price AFTER I CHECKED OUT, which means my order price was too low for the leave in. i sent the a e-mail telling them to change my shipping method back to what i had chose and to give me my leave in and i guess they were like whatever lol.


 
That SUCKS!  I would *call *them tomorrow!  

Everything will be Open and "Business As Usual" in the morning.

Maybe since tis the Season of  _"Good Cheer" _they will go ahead and send it.  Afterall, it was their Error.


----------



## chebaby

i hope they do T. i really wanted it but im not shelling out $20 for something i paid to get free. its not my fault they changed my shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i hope they do T. i really wanted it but im not shelling out $20 for something i paid to get free. its not my fault they changed my shipping.


 
Girl, I would simply Tell Them it was Suppose to be Included in My Order and it wasn't.

They'll send it on.  I guarantee it.  Don't let too much time pass.  Do it tomorrow!

Everyone thrives on Customer Satisfaction.  Just give them, 'the tone' and they will be more than happy to accomodate.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

Merry Christmas ladies!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Merry Christmas!  Happy New Year!  Happy Hair Growing! Happy Product Using!  Happy Regimen Building!  Happy Product Buying........

Just Happy ErrThang!


----------



## chebaby

lmao @ happy eerthang. T, what you been sippin on


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao @ happy eerthang. T, *what you been sippin on*


 
Life Girl!

_Betta' Sip on it, Before it Sips on You_


----------



## robot.

I broke my no buy on Christmas and I wish I'd waited. 

Oh, well, I feel good about how things turned out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> I broke my no buy on Christmas and I wish I'd waited.
> 
> Oh, well, I feel good about how things turned out.


 
What Happened Robot?


----------



## chebaby

what did you get robot?
i cant wait until my honeyfig order comes. i really want to use my darcy botanicals.


----------



## robot.

I was up late, which is always bad, and someone made a thread about something called a "coil comb." http://www.bonika.com/coilcomb.html

I bought it without even thinking, but I know two other naturals who love comb coils (the style), so I may just gift them away. 

After I try one.  But in all fairness, at least it's nothing I have to "use up"!


----------



## chebaby

oh and my shea butter mix is really holding up. im wearing a puff today and it is so soft, compared to regular shea butter that wasnt moisturizing my OUT styles in this weather. good thing i have so much shea butter and oils. i'll be making mixes until i run out lmao.

tonight i plan on overnight treating my hair with evoo and afroveda hibiscus oil(this will not be a repurchase)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> I was up late, which is always bad, and someone made a thread about something called a "coil comb." http://www.bonika.com/coilcomb.html
> 
> I bought it without even thinking, but I know two other naturals who love comb coils (the style), so I may just gift them away.
> 
> After I try one.  *But in all fairness, at least it's nothing I have to "use up"!*


 
Good Point!



chebaby said:


> oh and my shea butter mix is really holding up. im wearing a puff today and it is so soft, compared to regular shea butter that wasnt moisturizing my OUT styles in this weather. good thing i have so much shea butter and oils. *i'll be making mixes until i run out lmao.*
> 
> tonight i plan on overnight treating my hair with evoo and afroveda hibiscus oil(this will not be a repurchase)


 
You're really a Mix-Master Mixtress!


----------



## chebaby

lmao im trying. i was really surprised with this batch so it just makes me want to keep tying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao im trying. i was really surprised with this batch so it just makes me want to keep tying.


 
I Told You, You have a "Brand":   Chelious!


----------



## Shay72

Merry Christmas everyone!

Does anyone know a good place to get perfumes? I've already checked Sephora and they don't have everything I need.  I plan to up my perfume game and I'm working off a list that I want to purchase one by one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> Does anyone know a good place to get perfumes? I've already checked Sephora and they don't have everything I need. I plan to up my perfume game and I'm working off a list that I want to purchase one by one.


 
I was on a Perfume Kick a couple years back.  

And yes.....it was totally out of Control. 

Have you Tried macy's, Nordstrom's etc.....

I got alot of my Perfumes on Fragrance.net and another site.  I can't think of the name right now.erplexed

But believe me, I had a Stash of Perfume that was outta this world. 

I was "into" Layering.  The Shower Gel, the Body Cream/Lotion, the Parfum

ETA: Scentiments and FragranceX (on-line retailers)


----------



## chebaby

yea i like to get my perfume from nordstroms. but then again i dont have a big collection.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Guy I 'use to see' liked Perfume, so naturally, I was happy to accomodate. 

BabyBoy on the other hand...not so much.erplexed  

He says it interfere's with his Allergies........So, I don't buy/use it as much.

If I do wear it for him, I just use the Shower/Bath Gel and the Cream/Lotion.


----------



## Charz

Cheapest. Fastest. Ever.

namebrandsperfume.com


----------



## chebaby

i just fell back in love with victorias secret body sprays. one of them smells just like juicy couture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Cheapest. Fastest. Ever.
> 
> namebrandsperfume.com


 
Hey CB !

What's Up?


----------



## robot.

che, maybe try lucretia's oils? i hear nothing but good things.


----------



## chebaby

^^^^yea i have been hearing about lucretias oils too. i saw it on a ateyaaa video a while ago.


----------



## robot.

mwahah, i just found a great deal on more rejuvacote...


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey CB !
> 
> What's Up?



Hey girl, I am good! How is your Christmas goin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Hey girl, I am good! How is your Christmas goin?


 
Sweet!  Hope Your's is too!

Are you & David et. al, still going to the After Christmas Sales in the a.m.?

Imma try to run out too.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Shay72 said:


> I love you LC I really do but I don't share Hairveda products .........


 

And that's bad because she got a store full...LMAO..


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charzboss said:


> Cheapest. Fastest. Ever.
> 
> namebrandsperfume.com



I hate you so much right now


----------



## robot.

lamara, i gave in and ordered the spacells. i hope i like it!  my clarisonic was actually a big dud for me.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Y'all are gonna think I'm crazy for doing this on Christmas day, but I had nothing to do after eating and cleaning up.

I did a protein treatment with that stinky Aphogee. I have one more application in the bottle. I will repurchase this but not for awhile. I only use this stuff like once every 3 months. It's the only protein I use. 

I am now DC'ing with my beloved Sitrinillah. I was under the dryer for half an hour then said **** it, it was too hot and I was getting bored  

I can still smell that damn Aphogee and I know I washed it out really well, stinky @$$ mess. But it works so I can't stop using it....


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

ROBOTxcore said:


> lamara, i gave in and ordered the spacells. i hope i like it!  my clarisonic was actually a big dud for me.



OH NO!!!!! Can you still return it? Yeah I had my clarisonic for like 8 weeks and I returned it, didn't do one thing for me. I bought it at Sephora so they gave me a store credit. 

I keep putting off buying that set from spacells, that's a lot to spend on something to wash my behind  But if I eventually do give in and buy it I will still send you one of the face mitts if you want it.


----------



## robot.

lamaravilla said:


> OH NO!!!!! Can you still return it? Yeah I had my clarisonic for like 8 weeks and I returned it, didn't do one thing for me. I bought it at Sephora so they gave me a store credit.
> 
> I keep putting off buying that set from spacells, that's a lot to spend on something to wash my behind  But if I eventually do give in and buy it I will still send you one of the face mitts if you want it.



I got it off eBay. I can probably sell it in the exchange.

And thanks.  I just ordered some more Salux washcloths and I can't help but look at the spacells body mitt. Mainly because it's purple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> OH NO!!!!! *Can you still return it? Yeah I had my clarisonic for like 8 weeks and I returned it*, didn't do one thing for me. I bought it at Sephora so they gave me a store credit.


 
That's What I was going to suggest!  I'll 'return' something in a hot second.



ROBOTxcore said:


> I got it off eBay. *I can probably sell it in the exchange.*


 
List it Robot and See what Happens  I bet it goes quick!  

Then You can use your 'funds' to buy something else.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> .*Just give them, 'the tone'*


 
Yep you gotta be like $%#&^*@( and @$&%#& .




ROBOTxcore said:


> che, maybe try lucretia's oils? i hear nothing but good things.


 
Ive tried to order from her several times and my stuff won't add to the cart. Ive given up.



lamaravilla said:


> OH NO!!!!! Can you still return it? Yeah I had my clarisonic for like 8 weeks and I returned it, didn't do one thing for me. I bought it at Sephora so they gave me a store credit.
> 
> I keep putting off buying that set from spacells, that's a lot to spend on something to wash my behind  But if I eventually do give in and buy it I will still send you one of the face mitts if you want it.


 
Thank you for saving me some money because i was going to get one.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

La Colocha said:


> Thank you for saving me some money because i was going to get one.



I was mad as heck too, in my opinion that thing was making me break out even more. I don't get why so many people rave about it. I think they just like the beep-beep sound it makes when they're using it 

You're better off just getting one of those facial brushes from From Nature With Love.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's What I was going to suggest!  I'll 'return' something in a hot second.
> 
> 
> 
> List it Robot and See what Happens  I bet it goes quick!
> 
> Then You can use your 'funds' to buy something else.



It's the most expensive thing I've ever bought for my face, so part of me is like, Maybe I should keep working with it or try another brush head. But if it ain't working, it ain't working.

It's the 2009 Pro, too, so I know I could sell it. I probably will soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

A Poster this Summer had suggested it to me, but I get "Great Results" from just using an Exfoliating Glove. 

So, I passed.  I have extremely sensitive skin anyway, and I was afraid of 'irritation'erplexed

My Glove works well.  

And it gives me a Great Facial everytime.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yep you gotta be like $%#&^*@( and @$&%#& *.


 
Girl, By the time I got through _Hooping_ _and Cutting Da' Pure-D Natcha' Fool_ on 'dem ..........

and asking for Da' Supervisor, Da' Manager and Da' Owner they'd prolly give me 2 Leave-Ins and credit my entire order just to Get me Off they Phone.


----------



## robot.

okay, i'm hoping this spacells facial mitt is the business so i can sell my clarisonic! i should get it monday, if not tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> okay, i'm hoping this spacells facial mitt is the business so i can sell my clarisonic! i should get it monday, if not tomorrow.


 
Robot:  This would be a great time to 'list it' just to see what the interest level is out there.  

(After you come up with an adequate asking price, of course).


----------



## *fabulosity*

I love my clarisonic.. yall are doing it wrong... 

Well my hair had a very merry christmas... 
She got some the pureology nano set from Loehmann's on sale with 2 coupons...
The pureology essential repair set from Ulta on sale along with a few other pureology joints.
She got a "Blow" shower bonnet... supposedly one of the best shower caps out there.... 
And her hairveda came (finally) which consisted of the 24/7 conditioner/hydrasilica/sitrinillah/cocasta... and some other thangs that weren't for her.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

*fabulosity* said:


> I love my clarisonic.. *yall are doing it wrong*...
> 
> Well my hair had a very merry christmas...
> She got some the pureology nano set from Loehmann's on sale with 2 coupons...
> The pureology essential repair set from Ulta on sale along with a few other pureology joints.
> She got a "Blow" shower bonnet... supposedly one of the best shower caps out there....
> And her hairveda came (finally) which consisted of the 24/7 conditioner/hydrasilica/sitrinillah/cocasta... and some other thangs that weren't for her.



 @ bolded

What is this blow shower cap you speak of? I think I need one....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Well my hair had a very merry christmas...
> *She got some the pureology nano set from Loehmann's on sale with 2 coupons...*
> *The pureology essential repair set from Ulta on sale along with a few other pureology joints.*
> She got a "Blow" shower bonnet... supposedly one of the best shower caps out there....
> And her hairveda came (finally) which consisted of the 24/7 conditioner/hydrasilica/sitrinillah/cocasta... and some other thangs that weren't for her.


 
Oh My! 

Her Christmas was ALL Dat'

btw:  Glad you got your Purelogy. 

You know I woulda' hooked you up  Sorry Girl


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

$18 for a cotdamned shower cap fab????? Man it better be worth it, *pulls out debit card* Whatever you do don't buy this shower cap, especially if you have a big dome like yours truly


----------



## chebaby

off to look up this blow shower cap. even though i know i aint buying it lol. most times i dont even mind my hair getting wet in the shower.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh My!
> 
> Her Christmas was ALL Dat'
> 
> btw: Glad you got your Purelogy.
> 
> You know I woulda' hooked you up Sorry Girl


 
:hugs: It's all good T... I know it wasn't meant to be. But I got a super good deal; better than my hookup's deal after the coupons and my loehmann's gold insider card.

And some more stuff that I ain't gonna discuss right now... lmao.. and that was before cash for gold... lmao..



chebaby said:


> off to look up this blow shower cap. even though i know i aint buying it lol. most times i dont even mind my hair getting wet in the shower.


 
You don't need this... I need this for when I don't want to put 50-11 caps on top of the pretty wrap when I got curls.


----------



## *fabulosity*

lamaravilla said:


> $18 for a cotdamned shower cap fab????? Man it better be worth it, *pulls out debit card* Whatever you do don't buy this shower cap, especially if you have a big dome like yours truly


 
I had all of the benefit ones...and wore them out literally until they fell apart... umm .. mara those caps are HUGE... how big is your head??? I am told I come from a big head family... and I still had room in those...


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

*fabulosity* said:


> I had all of the benefit ones...and wore them out literally until they fell apart... umm .. mara those caps are HUGE... how big is your head??? I am told I come from a big head family... and I still had room in those...



Listen.... it's serious....  Especially when my hair was bsl  right now it's not so bad, it's still snug though. It's because I'm a genius, my brain needs the extra room


----------



## chebaby

lmao @how big is your head

you right Fab, i dont need it. but it does look like a great cap for straight hair/curl styles.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Just rinsed my hair out. This Sitrinillah is going to be my baby daddy one day


----------



## chebaby

lamaravilla said:


> Just rinsed my hair out. This Sitrinillah is going to be my baby daddy one day


 i hope i feel that way about the kbb LL hair mask. not that i want to keep shelling out $25 bucks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> *This Sitrinillah is going to be my baby daddy one day*


 
We Crazy Ya'll !


_*for real tho'*_


----------



## chebaby

yea we kinda are

im tired of people asking me "you really serious about them online hair stuff?" im like yea fool. im crazy about hair. we all know this stop actin brand new.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea we kinda are*
> 
> im tired of people asking me "you really serious about them online hair stuff?" im like yea fool. im crazy about hair. we all know this stop actin brand new.


 
Girl......Kinda.....

Err Time I Roll Up in My Garage (_a.k.a Stashville_) I be like:erplexed For Real Terri?


----------



## robot.

I am so in love with avocado butter. I don't have any desire to try any other hair butter, moisturizer, _whatever_!  But I will try some others just for the fun of it. Sample sizes only! 

I am a sucker for puddings and gels, though.


----------



## robot.

And what do you guys like from/about peaceloveandsunshine?

Last time I looked (earlier this year), it was NOTHING special ingredient-wise.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> *I am a sucker for puddings and gels, though.*


 
We All Got Our Joints 

Mine are Deep Conditioners and Reconstructors:lovedrool:


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> We All Got Our Joints
> 
> Mine are Deep Conditioners and Reconstructors:lovedrool:



I'm not into DC's, but I would like to try more. I like my Sitrinillah, but I'm not sure if I LOVE it, you know? I'm gonna try mixing it with the cocasta or avosoya this weekend.

I didn't like the AO HSR I got from Charz. What do you guys like?


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Yep you gotta be like $%#&^*@( and @$&%#& .
> 
> Thank you for saving me some money because i was going to get one.


 
I just cussed FedEx (the debil) out last week.  Talking bout they dropped the package off in front of a 4 story apt bldg.  It was my mama's Coach stuff.  Thank goodness it wasn't a purse.  I would've been at Fedex tearing that joint up. I called Coach and they shipped a new one out to her.

I've been thinking about a Clarisonic myself but back in day I used to tear my face up with a buff puff. I'm not sure I would be safe with this electronic tool .



IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, By the time I got through _Hooping_ _and Cutting Da' Pure-D Natcha' Fool_ on 'dem ..........
> 
> and asking for Da' Supervisor, Da' Manager and Da' Owner they'd prolly give me 2 Leave-Ins and credit my entire order just to Get me Off they Phone.


I'm known to show my a$$ when necessary.

Thank you ladies for all of the suggestions for where to buy perfume .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> I'm not into DC's, but I would like to try more. I like my Sitrinillah, but I'm not sure if I LOVE it, you know? I'm gonna try mixing it with the cocasta or avosoya this weekend.
> 
> I didn't like the AO HSR I got from Charz. What do you guys like?


 
Girl, that would take me all night I'm Addicted. 

But I do like SheScentIt DC's.  Since you're more into Natural Products.  I do hope I like JessiCurl Weekly Deep Treatment (Shay loves/Lamara didn't care forerplexed)  And I do want to try Curl Junkie and KBB at some point.

And You could also always look at Afroveda's Ashlii DC Treatment.

I use a variety: L'anza, L'Occtaine, Alterna, Goldwell, Origins etc......


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, that would take me all night I'm Addicted.
> 
> But I do like SheScentIt DC's.  Since you're more into Natural Products.  I do hope I like JessiCurl Weekly Deep Treatment (Shay loves/Lamara didn't care forerplexed)  And I do want to try Curl Junkie and KBB at some point.
> 
> And You could also always look at Afroveda's Ashlii DC Treatment.
> 
> I use a variety: L'anza, L'Occtaine, Alterna, Goldwell, Origins etc......



I planned on ordering the sample pack of condish from Shescentit. 

and idk why, but the name jessicurl and curl junkie just don't jump out at me. i haven't been interested. and KBB has a really nice way of keeping me from buying - the prices!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of Deep Conditioners.................

Shay, Errbody is Stoked for the DDC Challenge!  Folx started 2 weeks early.  Folx must need some *Serious* Deep Conditioning in their Lives right about now.  Such Excitement! 

I was going to report in, but you know my Situation concerning _my 'Stash'_ so I will be using those. 

I couldn't even attempt to name them all (like some of the others did)  But I know you understand.


----------



## chebaby

robot, as far as deep conditioners go, here are my faves: oyin honey hemp, kbb deep conditioner, afroveda ashlii amala, giovanni nutra fix reconstructor.
they are all amazing and the only one i would go a while without is the kbb and thats only because i like the oyin better. but i still love it.

are you still looking for ohm sweet hair pudding? i have a 16oz jar and i can give you a sample of it. the only thing is i have no idea when i will see you or Charz again.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of Deep Conditioners.................
> 
> Shay, Errbody is Stoked for the DDC Challenge! Folx started 2 weeks early. Folx must need some *Serious* Deep Conditioning in their Lives right about now. Such Excitement!
> 
> I was going to report in, but you know my Situation concerning _my 'Stash'_ so I will be using those.
> 
> I couldn't even attempt to name them all (like some of the others did) But I know you understand.


 
Of course I understand.  I'm so anal I refuse to start reporting until Jan 1st .


----------



## chebaby

shay, your post reminded me of my bff. she was walking home and someone ran up and snatched her coach purse right off her arm. just snatched and run lol. its not funny but it is because i know i would have chased him for a minute before i came to my right mind and realized it aint worth it. but they dropped it at a post office and a nice lady called her and she got it back.


----------



## robot.

chebaby said:


> robot, as far as deep conditioners go, here are my faves: oyin honey hemp, kbb deep conditioner, afroveda ashlii amala, giovanni nutra fix reconstructor.
> they are all amazing and the only one i would go a while without is the kbb and thats only because i like the oyin better. but i still love it.
> 
> are you still looking for ohm sweet hair pudding? i have a 16oz jar and i can give you a sample of it. the only thing is i have no idea when i will see you or Charz again.



m'kay, thanks for the recommendations.

and that would be great! i'm free whenever since it's winter break.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> shay, your post reminded me of my bff. she was walking home and someone ran up and snatched her coach purse right off her arm. just snatched and run lol. its not funny but it is because i know i would have chased him for a minute before i came to my right mind and realized it aint worth it. but they dropped it at a post office and a nice lady called her and she got it back.


 
That is scary.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Of course I understand. *I'm so anal I refuse to start reporting until Jan 1st *.


 
Me either  Even tho' I DC every week anyway.  My Next Scheduled DC will be on the 31st, I may kick mine off then

But it will be with AE Garlic.  I thought I'd use it up today.  Maybe Next week.

I thought I'd move on to Joico, but I may move on to something else like Keratase.


----------



## Americka

Merry Xmas Ladies! I hope your day was a joyful one!

I used up a bottle of NTM Leave In. No need to fret because I already have a replacement bottle. I am beginning to learn that as long as I am using good deep conditioners, I do not need to moisturize as much. I also need to concentrate the moisture where needed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> Merry Xmas Ladies! I hope your day was a joyful one!
> 
> I used up a bottle of NTM Leave In. No need to fret because I already have a replacement bottle. *I am beginning to learn that as long as I am using good deep conditioners, I do not need to moisturize as much. I also need to concentrate the moisture where needed.*


 
Smart!

Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> And what do you guys like from/about peaceloveandsunshine?
> 
> Last time I looked (earlier this year), it was NOTHING special ingredient-wise.


 
No nothing special about it and its cheap. I like the shea consistancy and the way it keeps me moisturized all over. I love her sunshine in hello sweet thang. When she opens back up, i will stock up for next year. Simple, easy and affordable, that's what i like about it. Ive tried all kinds of products and this is one of my favorites.



chebaby said:


> shay, your post reminded me of my bff. she was walking home and someone ran up and snatched her coach purse right off her arm. just snatched and run lol. its not funny but it is because i know i would have chased him for a minute before i came to my right mind and realized it aint worth it. but they dropped it at a post office and a nice lady called her and she got it back.


 
I would have put a cap in that ***.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> No nothing special about it and its cheap. I like the shea consistancy and the way it keeps me moisturized all over. I love her sunshine in hello sweet thang. When she opens back up, i will stock up for next year. Simple, easy and affordable, that's what i like about it. Ive tried all kinds of products and this is one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> *I would have put a cap in that* ***.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Just Visited "HoneyFig" while some of the items are more 'pricey' than on other sites, I guess the one total for Shipping Far Outweighs it.  I'd have to do the Math.

For example: JBCO is $15.00 where it is $10.00 on other Sites.  I think the Jessicurl was $15.00 where it's $12.00+ on Curlmart.  

I'd have to figure it all out.  But I think it outweighs the shipping of getting items at different places?

Right?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


>


 
Girl i don't play. Were in a recession.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Just Visited "HoneyFig" while some of the items are more 'pricey' than on other sites, I guess the one total for Shipping Far Outweighs it. I'd have to do the Math.
> 
> For example: JBCO is $15.00 where it is $10.00 on other Sites. I think the Jessicurl was $15.00 where it's $12.00+ on Curlmart.
> 
> I'd have to figure it all out. But I think it outweighs the shipping of getting items at different places?
> 
> *Right?*


 
 I don't know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I don't know.


 
For instance:  If JBCO is $10.00 a bottle.  & SAMS Charges $9.99 to ship.  So, if you get it from Honey...............and it's $15.00 ................

Girl, I don't know either.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I don't know.


 
Even if it don't I don't give a dayum.  I'm tired of ordering from 50-11 places.  Most likely once you get done doing all the math it will probably be the same or a couple dollars difference.  I ain't going through all that though.


----------



## Shay72

Honeyfig is best for if you plan to order from more than one.  I wouldn't just order JBCO.  I would order Darcy's, Komaza's, Oyin, and etc pay one shipping fee rather than 4different ones.   It's not for those that shop light.


----------



## La Colocha

Is anyone having a sale anywhere online. It doesn't have to be hair products, just something. Where's the boss, i know she knows somewhere. I already hit up sephora. I need a sale people.


----------



## redecouvert

sephora had a sale but other than that, I am trying to stay away from sales...I  had a wake up call when my hair closet had no more room for new products...
yesterday i had major loc envy....I even put a set of twits....then remembered how much I'll miss using my products..lol
so i don't know....


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> Honeyfig is best for if you plan to order from more than one. I wouldn't just order JBCO. I would order Darcy's, Komaza's, Oyin, and etc pay one shipping fee rather than 4different ones. It's not for those that shop light.


 thats so true. thats why i like curlmart, because i get several different brands. but now im liking honey fig because they have more of the newer and smaller natural companies. like afroveda and darcy's. and i like that i can get my oyin from more than just one place because i cant always drive down to baltimore, im not one for making long drives by myself


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Is anyone having a sale anywhere online*. It doesn't have to be hair products, just something. Where's the boss, i know she knows somewhere. I already hit up sephora. I need a sale people.


 
BeeMine has 20% off 

Code: Christ2009!


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Is anyone having a sale anywhere online. It doesn't have to be hair products, just something. Where's the boss, i know she knows somewhere. I already hit up sephora. I need a sale people.




Lol, I am on the lush forums (uk and usa) waiting on updates for the Boxing day sale. Nordstrom has some of their holiday sets on sale 25 off.

www.dealcatcher.com


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sweet!  Hope Your's is too!
> 
> Are you & David et. al, still going to the After Christmas Sales in the a.m.?
> 
> Imma try to run out too.



I am trying to see if I can order online, so I can avoid waiting in the cold! What are you trying to get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I am trying to see if I can order online, so I can avoid waiting in the cold! *What are you trying to get?*


 
Don't Know.  I got a coupla' errands to run.  So while out, I was going to see what I can see. (So prolly nothing).

Some places are opening like 6 a.m.erplexed  I won't be out that early, but I hope to get out and back in before Noon.


----------



## chebaby

im thinking about coloring my hair tomorrow
im kind of scared because ive never used color showers before but when i say im tempted thats what i mean. and its not permanant and claims to be natural so......well see. i dont wanna have to some to work looking like a clown. they already called me side show bob.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im thinking about coloring my hair tomorrow
> im kind of scared because ive never used color showers before but when i say im tempted thats what i mean. and its not permanant and claims to be natural so......well see. i dont wanna have to some to work looking like a clown. *they already called me side show bob.*


 
Wait:  Why them Fools they say that?

Do you already have the ColorShowers at home?  What is that Redken?  What Color is it?


----------



## La Colocha

redecouverte said:


> sephora had a sale but other than that, I am trying to stay away from sales...I had a wake up call when my hair closet had no more room for new products...
> yesterday i had major loc envy....I even put a set of twits....then remembered how much I'll miss using my products..lol
> so i don't know....


 
Thanks red ive been to sephora. Im not really looking for hair products, just something. Im having a junkie fit.




IDareT'sHair said:


> BeeMine has 20% off
> 
> Code: Christ2009!


 
Thanks t but the product aren't calling me.



Charzboss said:


> Lol, I am on the lush forums (uk and usa) waiting on updates for the Boxing day sale. Nordstrom has some of their holiday sets on sale 25 off.
> 
> www.dealcatcher.com


 
Thanks charz i need something.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wait: Why them Fools they say that?
> 
> Do you already have the ColorShowers at home? What is that Redken? What Color is it?


 yea i have a bottle of color showers at home. its a dominican product that was popular when i first joined this board. eisani used to use them alot.
i cant remember what the name of the color is but its supposed to be a copper brown.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea i have a bottle of color showers at home. *its a dominican product that was popular when i first joined this board. eisani used to use them alot.
> i cant remember what the name of the color is but *its supposed to be a copper brown.*


 

Sounds Pretty.  I'm sure it will look good on you. 

Let us know if you  decide to 'use it' when you give Us your Big Review tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sounds Pretty. I'm sure it will look good on you.
> 
> Let us know if you decide to 'use it' when you give Us your Big Review tomorrow.


 i sure will. i dont think it'll do any damage because its basically a rinse so the more you wash the more it rinses out.
i'll make sure to condition condition condition.
but we will see. i also ordered a color from sebastian line of products so i might wait for that to come. its in red brunette.


----------



## Shay72

LC--What about clothes? I love Old Navy.  Their clothes fit me so well.  I'm thinking of hitting up a couple places for cheap hoop earrings and headbands like Arden B, Forever 21, Urban Outfitters, All the Rage, and Charlotte Russe. Shoot I need to work on getting some shoes too.  I am so lacking in that area.  All of sudden I want some Uggs now too .


----------



## chebaby

i need some more earrings too. and i need to get my nails and eyebrows done. im sad to say i have not had my eyebrows done in over a month lmao. i used to get them done everr two weeks. but i dont know when im gonna have time to do it since my hiar will take up a good chunk of the day.
i too wanted to go to charlotte russe and bugg out lol. i got the cutest beanies from there a couple of months ago.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> LC--What about clothes? I love Old Navy. Their clothes fit me so well. I'm thinking of hitting up a couple places for cheap hoop earrings and headbands like Arden B, Forever 21, Urban Outfitters, All the Rage, and Charlotte Russe. Shoot I need to work on getting some shoes too. I am so lacking in that area. All of sudden I want some Uggs now too .


 
I don't like ordering clothes off line, i like to try them on to see how they look. Ive given up my quest for tonightIll try and get out tommorrow to find something.


----------



## chebaby

man i put this bee mine serum in my hair this morning and i can still smell it. it does not smell like mangos to me but of something sikening. it doesnt really stink, its just a strange smell.


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> im thinking about coloring my hair tomorrow
> im kind of scared because ive never used color showers before but when i say im tempted thats what i mean. and its not permanant and claims to be natural so......well see. i dont wanna have to some to work looking like a clown. they already called me side show bob.


 
I use color showers exclusively..... what color are you using?? .. And if your hair is really dark ... no need to worry about side show Bob look...lol.


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> Thanks red ive been to sephora. Im not really looking for hair products, just something. Im having a junkie fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks t but the product aren't calling me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks charz i need something.


 
LC... what the hell is wrong with you ...
You over here having a PJ breakdown...

Do I need to schedule an intervention... I'mma take your DSL away!!!


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> LC... what the hell is wrong with you ...
> You over here having a PJ breakdown...
> 
> Do I need to schedule an intervention... *I'mma take your DSL away*!!!


 
Lmao, i got wireless now, so you gotta catch me first.*runs*.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Man I am fiending for this Lush sale to start....
All I'm getting is some bottles of Snow Fairy shower gel and my beloved Karma soap


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just returned from running errands.  It's nice & extremely sunny (and NO SNOW) so......it's a good day.

I didn't see too many places I 'just' had to go into.  I really need to open this coat from "Needless MarkUps" aka Neiman Marcus to see if I'm keeping it or not?erplexed

I am almost done with one of my Jars of HV Almond Glaze.  I Split 1/2 Jar with another Poster (so she could try it).  I have 1 more Jar Left.  I shoulda' bought 3 since they were only $4.50.  I don't know what I was thinking......

The only other thing I used up was a Vial of Matrix Biolage Ceramides.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I got my 10th bottle of Sitrinillah in the mail today  so I guess it was just shipped separately. I feel bad I made such a fuss now


----------



## mkd

lamaravilla said:


> I got my 10th bottle of Sitrinillah in the mail today  so I guess it was just shipped separately. I feel bad I made such a fuss now


 Don't feel bad.  There was nothing wrong with inquiring about where your product was.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WOW!  10 Jars of Sitrinillah! 

I wouldn't know how to Act! 

I'd be All Broke Down!:lovedrool:


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> I got my 10th bottle of Sitrinillah in the mail today  so I guess it was just shipped separately. I feel bad I made such a fuss now


 
Don't feel bad lamara, someone could have contacted you and let you know that there were 2 boxes. I had a big order from cherry culture and they split up my stuff. 1 is already here and will be delivered monday and the other sometime next week. But they let me know. . Not communicating can cause confusion. Im glad you got your things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I had a big order from *cherry culture* and they split up my stuff.


 
Who Cherry Culture?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Who Cherry Culture?


 
They sell makeup.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Finished Up my Jar of HV Almond Glaze.  I have another Jar in the Stash, but I won't use it right away.

I will rotate it with something else (since I only have 1 Jar left).

But at least, I finished something else up.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Finished Up my Jar of HV Almond Glaze. I have another Jar in the Stash, but I won't use it right away.
> 
> I will rotate it with something else (since I only have 1 Jar left).
> 
> But at least, I finished something else up.


 
Good job t.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Good job t.


 
Girl, I just came outta Stashville.  That Place is No Joke!

Tryna' re-arrange some stuff to provide easier access (and to find something to use instead of Almond Glaze). erplexed

I think I may use Shea Butter, since all ya'll on this Shea Butter Kick and I've had some in the Stash.  So, Imma pull that out and use it up.

It should last a while tho'.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I need to start using my shea butter as well. But I got the kind that is all hard  I'm thinking about using my kitchenaid mixer to whip it with some coconut oil....


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I just came outta Stashville. That Place is No Joke!
> 
> Tryna' re-arrange some stuff to provide easier access (and to find something to use instead of Almond Glaze). erplexed
> 
> I think I may use Shea Butter, since all ya'll on this Shea Butter Kick and I've had some in the Stash. So, Imma pull that out and use it up.
> 
> It should last a while tho'.


 
It does last a while, ive been using mine and im happy with it.



lamaravilla said:


> I need to start using my shea butter as well. But I got the kind that is all hard  I'm thinking about using my kitchenaid mixer to whip it with some coconut oil....


 
That will be a really good mix, if you do it, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> *I need to start using my shea butter as well. But I got the kind that is all hard  I'm thinking about using my kitchenaid mixer to whip it with some coconut oil*....


 
Mine is nice and soft. 

I think it was mixed with something although the Label has _100% Pure African Shea Butter_.

So, I might as well pull it out and use it up. 

I just want to work through getting some of this stuff gone. 

_*ik bad english........but you feel me*erplexed _


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mine is nice and soft.
> 
> *I think it was mixed with something although the Label has 100% Pure African Shea Butter.*
> 
> So, I might as well pull it out and use it up.
> 
> I just want to work through getting some of this stuff gone.
> 
> _*ik bad english........but you feel me*erplexed _



Is it this brand?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmwXjZTWNFE


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> Is it this brand?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmwXjZTWNFE


 

Naw Girl   But That was a Hotmess. 

Mine is: 100% Pure & Raw Shea Butter from: natureandherb.com


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Naw Girl   But That was a Hotmess.
> 
> Mine is: 100% Pure & Raw Shea Butter from: natureandherb.com


Thank Goodness for that


----------



## robot.

I'm DCing with some Sitrinillah and Cocasta. The smell is soooo  !


----------



## robot.

rosalindb said:


> Is it this brand?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmwXjZTWNFE



I've been seeing that stuff in the beauty supply stores. I NEVER trusted it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Totally OFF TOPIC.............

How did the Deep Conditioning Challenge Thread get to be 19 Pages already and the Challenge Doesn't even "Officially Start" Until 01-01-10?erplexed


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

IDareT'sHair said:


> Totally OFF TOPIC.............
> 
> How did the Deep Conditioning Challenge Thread get to be 19 Pages already and the Challenge Doesn't even "Officially Start" Until 01-01-10?erplexed



Because everyone and their momma signed up, and as you know, folks already started checking in. 
I'm happy that everyone is so excited though...I really want to see what everyone is DCing with and what kind of results they get.
Not so I can buy or anything, I'm just curious.


----------



## chebaby

ok so i pre pood overnight with hibiscus oil and then woke up and slathered on some curl junkie curl rehab. i left that on for over 3 hours then washed with black soap and slathered on kbb LL hair mask. ik that is not the same stuff i used a while ago. this stuff is much thicker. the jar i had was very very thin. also instead of an 8oz jar she sent them to me in 2 4oz jars and those are the smallest 4oz jars ive ever seen. but one of those jars will still last me at least 3 more uses because it spreads very easily on wet hair. i didnt have time to deep condition so i only left it on for 10 minutes but my hair loved it. so its a keeper whenever i can afford it.

La and T, the curl junkie rehab conditioner was good. it wasnt the best but i still liked it. i found that its not like my other conditioners where i can put it on dry hair and it instantly detangles. this one i had to use way more than i wanted to get my hair detangled. other than that it was good. but i wont repurchase because i think i have other conditioners that are way better and cheaper.

Fab, i have rojo vino color shower. but i decided not to use it. i chickened out lol. but i am excited to use the sebastian color when it comes.


----------



## mkd

I am doing my hair tonight.  I thinkI will try the Goldwell conditioner I got.  I am to add cocasta oil.


----------



## Shay72

I got my grab bag stuff from Hairveda today and my Claudie's stuff too.  So no more hair stuff is coming . 

My grab bag--cocasta, almond glaze, sitrinillah, hydrasilica, 1 butter cream, 3 soaps

I finished a Shikai everyday condish.  I am down to 2. Decided I won't repurchase just yet because I have so many cowash condishes .


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I got my grab bag stuff from Hairveda today and my Claudie's stuff too. So no more hair stuff is coming .
> 
> My grab bag--cocasta, almond glaze, sitrinillah, hydrasilica, 1 butter cream, 3 soaps
> 
> I finished a Shikai everyday condish. I am down to 2. Decided I won't repurchase just yet because I have so many cowash condishes .


 
You got some good stuff shay. And good job on using up your things. I had no idea the dc challenge started in jan, ive been just posting .


----------



## mkd

I think I should join the DC challenge. 

I mixed some vatika frosting and some cocasta oil in my conditioner.  VF smells sooo good.


----------



## chebaby

i braided my hair in big braids tonight using burnt surgar pomade. i usually use it to slick back my hair, this is the first time im usuing it on all of my hair.


----------



## mkd

Che, I have probably asked  this before but do you do braidout on dry hair ever?  That is curly nikki's new routine and I am thinking about trying it.


----------



## *fabulosity*

lamaravilla said:


> I got my 10th bottle of Sitrinillah in the mail today  so I guess it was just shipped separately. I feel bad I made such a fuss now



Did you pour it all into your pool Scrooge McDuck.. so you can swim in it... and get DC'ed as well...



IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! 10 Jars of Sitrinillah!
> 
> *I wouldn't know how to Act*!
> 
> I'd be All Broke Down!:lovedrool:


 
Neither does she...



La Colocha said:


> Don't feel bad lamara, *someone could have contacted you and let you know that there were 2 boxes*. I had a big order from cherry culture and they split up my stuff. 1 is already here and will be delivered monday and the other sometime next week. But they let me know. . Not communicating can cause confusion. Im glad you got your things.


 
Oh no... that'd be too much like a real business.. 



chebaby said:


> Fab, i have rojo vino color shower. but i decided not to use it. i chickened out lol. but i am excited to use the sebastian color when it comes.


Okay so red wine... which is the darker purplish red.. not cobre.. Eisani's name brand color... You can send that my way if you gonna punk out permanently...  



Shay72 said:


> I got my grab bag stuff from Hairveda today and my Claudie's stuff too. So no more hair stuff is coming .
> 
> My grab bag--cocasta, almond glaze, sitrinillah, hydrasilica, 1 butter cream, 3 soaps
> 
> I finished a Shikai everyday condish. I am down to 2. Decided I won't repurchase just yet because I have so many cowash condishes .


 
Did you even doubt that your grab bag would have the bomb diggity in it??? They know who keep the lights on in that joint...  Tell the truth you called BJ up...like lookey here.. I want a,b,c, and d..

Well today ladies was busy. I love the "A".. well for the most part. My car is finally here so I feel like "me" again.. I hate driving rental cars even when they're nice.. because its like I gotta figure out all over again what the hell to do.. lol. The last time we were here I got a car with a GA license plate and people was all riding me like I knew where the hell I was going.. lol. Today with the MI license plate people kept their distance.
Went to that Lenox mall which on 3rd visit is still NOT the business... but guess what guess what... I did see Yung J O C... lol.. up in the Macy's home department with like an entourage of 30.. I was trying to get new linens and things  I shoulda started joc'ing and seeing if I could be in the next video... Me and the sales girl were like...was that Yung Joc.. she dropped the Yung.. me I'm like an old yt lady...I was happy I recognized him... I'm not too much of an OG.

All that being said.. I had NO IDEA that tax here is by City????! What in the world???????... All I got to say is that seeing Yung Joc cost me an addtl 2% on my purchases.. I will be shopping in the burbs from HERE ON OUT! So today's hauls were.. MAC.. got some items from Warm and Cozy.. And linens and linens and towels and crap galore. 

It was a good day. Now time to unwind with some LHCF and see whose talking about BKT left nothing but a single strand in the top of they head..


----------



## mkd

Hey Fab, Lenox mall is a fool, its too crowded and young!


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> *It was a good day. Now time to unwind with some LHCF and see whose talking about BKT left nothing but a single strand in the top of they head..*


 
You clownin.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Oh I forgot about my reviews... so I did my hair today...because someone told me that I looked thrown away...  
I used Pureology Hydrate set this time... another gift for KSX_XS aka PharmD. I like it. Not as much as nanoworks... but the poo and con are both so creamy you really can't tell which is which (and it didn't help that she didn't label the bottles)... 
Damn that HV... Lord knows I can't wait on them but I LOOOOVE that Mango Chutney scented soap and the butter cream... the other scent acai something or other was just a'ight...  I have to see what size I ordered because these bc's are like the tiniest things EVERRRR! So since I had left all the new stuff in the A; I tried a ton of stuff. I like Darcy's Papaya Leave In... reminds me of KBB... acted the same way as KBB... now which one is cheaper?? That's the one I'll buy. And Darcy is right down the street in GA I think. I used Brendita's "Suck it Up Toner".. I'm an Oil Slick.. and along with Mac's Oil Control lotion I stayed a DDDDiva the whole day in this balmy end of December weather.  I really liked it. I used the CGant Sweet Milk which I also like just a minute ago before I pincurl and put my prettywrap on. I've got my pink snuggy on and the matching pink prettywrap. Im gonna get laughed right out of bed...sitting up here looking like a black Miss Piggy.
Anyway...
 I can't wait to do a facial tomorrow with the Super Human Skin Stuff. Be back with reviews on that.


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd said:


> Hey Fab, Lenox mall is a fool, its too crowded and young!


 
OMG... It is the worst and the traffic to get there.. you would think it was something up in there. And when I told salesgirl it was NOT the business.. she was like where you from.... ... I'm like MI.. but still our malls are good..we might not have jobs.. but we got decent shopping. 

Tmw we try Perimeter (been there before...it was aight) and the one down the street from me..Cumberland.. which was on jam when I drove by.


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> You clownin.


 
I'm just saying... all these threads popped up on the same day... (no disrespect to those claiming that the BKT turned their hair from black to white and made it fall out all at the same time... )


----------



## mkd

I like perimeter a lot better.  There isn't much in cumberland.


----------



## mkd

Fab, did you get the christine gant bassabu deep conditioner?


----------



## *fabulosity*

Oh I meant to tell yall too (sorry for all the posts..y'all like it to stay on the front page..antyway).. I got one of those hair catchers for the drain because yeah... a week's worth of washing ... you can make a lacefront with all the hair that's down there... I hope it works... any of you guys use this?? It seems it would make it easier.....


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd said:


> Fab, did you get the christine gant bassabu deep conditioner?


 
I think so.. I got both of her sample packs... Do you like it? I also got that hair conditioning heat cap from Brendita's... next time I wet my hair (today took tooo long to do) I will make sure I use it. I looked in that cupboard... and JESUS take the wheel its so much stuff in there that I'm supposed to be trying... I gotta a whole SHELF of Brendita's... I musta lost my damn mind.


----------



## mkd

I did try the christine gant DC.  It was just alright to me.  I wonder if other people love it.


----------



## chebaby

Fab, if you want the color showers i can mail  it out next week.

mkd, lately i do my braid outs on damp/dry hair. the come out longer and softer that way.


----------



## robot.

where is the DC challenge thread?


----------



## Americka

I used up one of my Skala G3 Ceramides masques. I have five more remaining.


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> where is the DC challenge thread?


 
Shay started it, i think its called the delightfully delicious hell i don't know dc challenge.


----------



## Charz

Hey yall. I got my last Hairveda Goody bag. I got the almond glaze, avasoya oil, 16  ounce sitrinillah!

I went to lush yesterday and boy let me tell you! I got 300 bucks worth of stuff, for 100 bucks.

Got 

2 pounds of sandstone (my fav, got some with ur name on it Robot)
2 pounds of sexy peel (David loves this stuff)
1 pound of Angels Delight (Its super cheap and David likes it)
.5 pound of Rockstar (I use it to scent my bathroom and room)
12 Mr Butterball bath bombs (my fav)
3 Christmas Party bath bombs (smells so good)

I will be going again sometime this week, I went to Tyson's Corner at 12 and they still had stuff. However after seeing a movie we went back again at 6 and it was all gone....sigh.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Charzboss said:


> Hey yall. I got my last Hairveda Goody bag. I got the almond glaze, avasoya oil, 16 ounce sitrinillah!
> 
> I went to lush yesterday and boy let me tell you! I got 300 bucks worth of stuff, for 100 bucks.
> 
> Got
> 
> 2 pounds of sandstone (my fav, got some with ur name on it Robot)
> 2 pounds of sexy peel (David loves this stuff)
> 1 pound of Angels Delight (Its super cheap and David likes it)
> .5 pound of Rockstar (I use it to scent my bathroom and room)
> 12 Mr Butterball bath bombs (my fav)
> 3 Christmas Party bath bombs (smells so good)
> 
> I will be going again sometime this week, I went to Tyson's Corner at 12 and they still had stuff. However after seeing a movie we went back again at 6 and it was all gone....sigh.


 
I am really trying to stay away from LUSH.
I got tons of new face/body stuff that I haven't even tried. So I don't need any more.. (I'mma keep repeating this until the jones goes away).

Che,
I will be pming you about that colorshowers... pick something from my new stash.. you'll probably try it before I will... you want that creme brulee from Beija Flor... never mind that it's already looked like it's been RAN through.. that's how it arrived...


----------



## fattyfatfat

I'm done with an item! I'm on my way back to NYC now and I am pre-pooing with coconut butter. I finished the butter today. It's my first time using it so I'll let you ladies know how I like it. I purchased three items today from njoi creations: nourishing pomade, coconut pomade and the Ayurvedic hair butter. 

I think I'll DC with the apala beauty sample that I have so I can be done with it.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I want to buy something  ......


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> I want to buy something  ......



me too. I wanna order from lush uk's promo. But the stuff you get free makes shipping go up so much! Every 50 pound you spend you get 20 pounds worth of free stuff, which weighs 1300.....


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charzboss said:


> me too. I wanna order from lush uk's promo. But the stuff you get free makes shipping go up so much! Every 50 pound you spend you get 20 pounds worth of free stuff, which weighs 1300.....



I'm over lush right now , plus I hate promotions like that where you don't get to pick what you want. I want to buy some makeup I think or hair accessories.... :scratchch

*off to browse on Etsy*


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> I'm over lush right now , plus I hate promotions like that where you don't get to pick what you want. I want to buy some makeup I think or hair accessories.... :scratchch
> 
> *off to browse on Etsy*




I want to do the MUFE promo that they have at sephora. Buy 3 diamond, blush or regular eyeshadows, get the pallete for free!


----------



## Shay72

mkd said:


> Che, I have probably asked this before but do you do braidout on dry hair ever? That is curly nikki's new routine and I am thinking about trying it.


I do braidouts on dry hair all of the time.  The dry ones come out wavy on my hair.  When I do it on wet hair it is a more curly braidout.  I always use aloe vera gelly or Qhemet's tea bush gel ( i think I just messed up the name).  



*fabulosity* said:


> Did you even doubt that your grab bag would have the bomb diggity in it??? They know who keep the lights on in that joint...  Tell the truth you called BJ up...like lookey here.. I want a,b,c, and d..


As usual you are too much .



*fabulosity* said:


> Oh I meant to tell yall too (sorry for all the posts..y'all like it to stay on the front page..antyway).. I got one of those hair catchers for the drain because yeah... a week's worth of washing ... you can make a lacefront with all the hair that's down there... I hope it works... any of you guys use this?? It seems it would make it easier.....


I don't know what mine is called but I love that thing.  My ole a$$ tub was acting a fool d/t the ayurvedic powders and this has worked wonders.  I got two in a pack and supposedly you can throw them in the wash.  IDK  about that so I've just been rinsing mine out. 



lamaravilla said:


> I want to buy something  ......


 Me too.  That's why I need to stop.  I've bought 2 pairs of jeans, 2 sweaters, and a pair of black boots.  I do want some brown ones too though .


----------



## rosalindb

lamaravilla said:


> I want to buy something  ......


Me too. I am tempted to get the large Rose & Jasmine body oil from Anita Grant - she just announced another 15% sale. I really want some Jasmine essential oil but that is just too expensive - this may be a cheaper way of getting my fix. If I order I will get a few more samples to try


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll Need to Settle Down with all that Buyin'! And Start Using Up Stuff!  

Ya'll Got Enough Make-Up to Make-Up, Exfoliate AND Moisturize ALL of NYC, ATL, DMV, MICH/OH/CHICAGO...CAL,AZ, ..

Come On Ya'll..........Start Getting Rid of Some of that Stuff and Stop Stockpiling.

I Know My Stash is Horrific!  And So are my Lipsticks, Blush, EyeShadows etc.....

Boots, Shoes, Purses..................

I'm Done Ya'll


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Need to Settle Down with all that Buyin'! And Start Using Up Stuff!
> 
> Ya'll Got Enough Make-Up to Make-Up, Exfoliate AND Moisturize ALL of NYC, ATL, DMV, MICH/OH/CHICAGO...CAL,AZ, ..
> 
> Come On Ya'll..........Start Getting Rid of Some of that Stuff and Stop Stockpiling.
> 
> I Know My Stash is Horrific!  And So are my Lipsticks, Blush, EyeShadows etc.....
> 
> Boots, Shoes, Purses..................
> 
> I'm Done Ya'll



A girl can never have too much make-up.... or shoes..... or clothing.... or jewelry.... but you can have too much hair products 

eta: Can't have too many purses either....
or nail polish


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> A girl can never have too much make-up.... or shoes..... or clothing.... or jewelry.... but you can have too much hair products
> 
> eta: Can't have too many purses either....
> or nail polish


 
IK Lamara! 

You're Right!


----------



## mkd

Thanks Shay, I am going to try a braidout on dry hair tonight.


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> A girl can never have too much make-up.... or shoes..... or clothing.... or jewelry.... but you can have too much hair products
> 
> eta: Can't have too many purses either....
> or nail polish


 
Lamara i posted some sales in the sale thread in the makeup forum.


----------



## La Colocha

Hair wise im doing pretty good. Im still on my shea challenge, haven't bought any hair products. Ive decided to keep buying tw mist, i felt bad because my hair likes it so much. So when im done with these last few bottles i will buy more. I will be done with 1 bottle by the end of the week. I stopped diluting it so much since its colder so im using it faster. A bottle of jbco should be done also. One week left and i go back to work and on my budget for 2010. I can't wait to begin a new year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hair wise im doing pretty good. Im still on my shea challenge, haven't bought any hair products. *Ive decided to keep buying tw mist, i felt bad because my hair likes it so much*. So when im done with these last few bottles i will buy more. I will be done with 1 bottle by the end of the week. I stopped diluting it so much since its colder so im using it faster. A bottle of jbco should be done also. One week left and i go back to work and on my budget for 2010. I can't wait to begin a new year.


 
I'm glad this is working out Great For Your Hair.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm glad this is working out Great For Your Hair.


 
Yep, its working really well for my hair, so there is no use in changing it. I have time to set aside some change to order some more.


----------



## Charz

Oh snap VS semi-annual sale!


----------



## Charz

Has anyone tried HV Methi Sativa System? What should I expect?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Has anyone tried HV Methi Sativa System? What should I expect?


 
Doesn't Shay Use this?


----------



## chebaby

i just came on here to say hi yall.
im off to get my eyebrows and nails done. then gotta run a quick errand.

i just decided that when all my stash runs out i will just be an oyin girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i just came on here to say hi yall.
> im off to get my eyebrows and nails done. then gotta run a quick errand.
> 
> *i just decided that when all my stash runs out i will just be an oyin girl.*


 
Chile....that'a be 2012.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> i just came on here to say hi yall.
> im off to get my eyebrows and nails done. then gotta run a quick errand.
> 
> *i just decided that when all my stash runs out i will just be an oyin girl.*



Girlll......what oyin products do you like?


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Oh snap VS semi-annual sale!


 
Thanks charz but im all saled out (is saled a word?).



chebaby said:


> i just came on here to say hi yall.
> im off to get my eyebrows and nails done. then gotta run a quick errand.
> 
> *i just decided that when all my stash runs out i will just be an oyin girl*.


 
I wish i could use just 1 company, good for you che.


----------



## robot.

So the Sitrinillah DC mixed with some Cocasta was a hit! This is my DC for life. My staples are taking form. 

I don't think I'll be loyal to any particular co-wash, though. And I just shampoo with black soap.


----------



## Shay72

mkd said:


> Thanks Shay, I am going to try a braidout on dry hair tonight.


You're welcome.



Charzboss said:


> Has anyone tried HV Methi Sativa System? What should I expect?


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Doesn't Shay Use this?


 
Step 1--stinks and is a sloppy mess
Step 2--thick, smells good, and is moisturizing

My hair feels strong yet soft when using this. So much so that it's like hand in hair syndrome. I alternate it with Komaza's Protein Strengthener.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Broke Down and Ordered From Curlmart!  (ok.........Don't Judge Me)  

I sure wish Ya'll would stop talking about buying stuff so much!

Anyway, I did breakdown and get Curl Junkie.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Broke Down and Ordered From Curlmart! (ok.........Don't Judge Me)
> 
> I sure wish Ya'll would stop talking about buying stuff so much!
> 
> Anyway, I did breakdown and get Curl Junkie.


 Did you get the hibiscus and banana conditioner T?  What else did you get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Did you get the hibiscus and banana conditioner T? What else did you get?


 
Yup   And Curl Rehab Moisturizing Treatment 

Ya'll Pray for Me!


----------



## Charz

I have too many products with the addition of my HV haul......

I need to use some stuff up, or I am gonna go crazy!


----------



## redecouvert

so I thought I needed a new username for a blog that I wanted to create at lhcf..and i changed my username by mistake...aargh..oh well..i am itching to buy lavida given by nature ayurvedic hair oil. It is soo great!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I have too many products with the addition of my HV haul......
> 
> I need to use some stuff up, or I am gonna go crazy!


 
Start Using it up Girl!oke: 

Whatever You're Doing, You Are Doing it Right, Cause you got some Nice Progress Going........

_*btw: if need be,.....i am always more than willing to take that almond glaze off your hands*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

belle chevelure said:


> *so I thought I needed a new username *for a blog that I wanted to create at lhcf..and i changed my username by mistake...aargh..oh well..i am itching to buy lavida given by nature ayurvedic hair oil. It is soo great!!


 
Btw: I LOVE Your Siggy Picture!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Start Using it up Girl!oke:
> 
> Whatever You're Doing, You Are Doing it Right, Cause you got some Nice Progress Going........




Aww thanks girl!

I am just a little bit overwhelmed because I hadn't bought anything for like 2 months and my stash was getting lower, and I was liking it! Felt like I was taking control over my PJism....now I feel kinda hopeless, especially since I only wash and condition my hair once a week...lol.

But I have no urge to buy any hair products. Prolly get some curl junkie and Kinky Curly in the summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Aww thanks girl!
> 
> I am just a little bit overwhelmed because *I hadn't bought anything for like 2 months and my stash was getting lower, and I was liking it! Felt like I was taking control over my PJism....*now I feel kinda hopeless, especially since I only wash and condition my hair once a week...lol.
> 
> But I have no urge to buy any hair products. Prolly get some curl junkie and Kinky Curly in the summer.


 
You Know CB.........That Had to Be a Great Feeling!  WOW! 2 Whole Months! 

But then you started going all PJ on LUSH and MUFE, SEPORHA.....

So, IMO you just traded one addiction for another

I Pray that One Day, We can all put our PJ-ism in Check!

With that Said.....Your Hair Still Looks GREAT!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Know CB.........That Had to Be a Great Feeling!  WOW! 2 Whole Months!
> 
> But then you started going all PJ on LUSH and MUFE, SEPORHA.....
> 
> So, IMO you just traded one addiction for another
> 
> I Pray that One Day, We can all put our PJ-ism in Check!




LOL!!!!!!!

I am dying laughing. (David was asking me what's so funny)

You are right!

But I am keeping that in check, I promise! *I paid off $1000 in student loan debt Nov-Dec.* I'm so excited! I will be debt free in 2010.

I don't feel as bad buying makeup and what-not because atleast that stuff doesn't get washed down the drain, sometime after 2-3 uses. And I only buy during sales.

Here is my small collection:







And with Sephora, I end up returning 75 percent of the stuff I buy anyways. Love that!


----------



## La Colocha

belle chevelure said:


> so I thought I needed a new username for a blog that I wanted to create at lhcf..and i changed my username by mistake...aargh..oh well..i am itching to buy lavida given by nature ayurvedic hair oil. It is soo great!!


 
Hi red, your hair looks pretty. I was wondering who that was.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> I am dying laughing. (David was asking me what's so funny)
> 
> You are right!
> 
> But I am keeping that in check, I promise! *I paid off $1000 in student loan debt Nov-Dec.* I'm so excited! I will be debt free in 2010.
> 
> I don't feel as bad buying makeup and what-not because atleast that stuff doesn't get washed down the drain, sometime after 2-3 uses. And I only buy during sales.
> 
> Here is my small collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with Sephora, I end up returning 75 percent of the stuff I buy anyways. Love that!


 
Great Collection!  You are Just the Little Make-Up Artist Aren't You?  Nice!  

So, Do You Wear Make-Up Daily (to the office etc......)


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Great Collection!  You are Just the Little Make-Up Artist Aren't You?  Nice!
> 
> So, Do You Wear Make-Up Daily (to the office etc......)



Yes! Except when I am just chiling at home! I suck at doing eyeliner on the top lid, so I only do that when I have time. I am getting better thought especially when using my angled eyeliner brush!


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> I am dying laughing. (David was asking me what's so funny)
> 
> You are right!
> 
> But I am keeping that in check, I promise! *I paid off $1000 in student loan debt Nov-Dec.* I'm so excited! I will be debt free in 2010.
> 
> I don't feel as bad buying makeup and what-not because atleast that stuff doesn't get washed down the drain, sometime after 2-3 uses. And I only buy during sales.
> 
> Here is my small collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with Sephora, I end up returning 75 percent of the stuff I buy anyways. Love that!


 
I like your collection, ill show mine in the how do you organize thread when all my hauls come in. I had fun makeup shopping.


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Yes! Except when I am just chiling at home! *I suck at doing eyeliner on the top lid*, so I only do that when I have time. I am getting better thought especially when using my angled eyeliner brush!


 
Girl im a pro, that's all i ever used. Pencil and liquid.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Girl im a pro, that's all i ever used. Pencil and liquid.



Lucky! I am so terrible!


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> Lucky! I am so terrible!


 
Just keep practicing and you will get it in no time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Yes! Except when I am just chiling at home!!


 
If I'm at home _alone_, I won't (like now).  But I just ran out to pick up a Pizza and I was in Painted.

I think my Parents, Sibs and a few close SO's (_during the relationshiperplexed_) are the only one's that have Eva' been privy to seeing me Au Naturel!


----------



## mkd

I just used up a bottle of AOGPB prepooing my DD's hair.  I think this is the only AO conditioner I am going to repurchase.  When I finish with the HSR and WC, I won't repurchase those.  I hope that sintrinillah and banana brulee will be my staple internet DC and then I can try stuff locally too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I just used up a bottle of *AOGPB* prepooing my DD's hair. *I think this is the only AO conditioner I am going to repurchase*. When I finish with the HSR and WC, I won't repurchase those. I hope that sintrinillah and banana brulee will be my staple internet DC and then I can try stuff locally too.


 
Great Job mk!  

You know I was just thinking the same thing a day or 2 ago.erplexed

I'm still not sure.  I have a Blue Cammomile and Rosa Mosqueta that I have to get around to using up, so we'll see.  And I do like WC.....

So, I'm torn.  But I was thinking about it too.  

Like:  If if I had to 'choose 1' it would prolly be GPB.


----------



## robot.

i've become a hairveda stan. i can't wait for the next sale. i am stocking UP. 

how long does the sitrinillah last?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Great Job mk!
> 
> You know I was just thinking the same thing a day or 2 ago.erplexed
> 
> I'm still not sure. I have a Blue Cammomile and Rosa Mosqueta that I have to get around to using up, so we'll see. And I do like WC.....
> 
> So, I'm torn. But I was thinking about it too.
> 
> *Like: If if I had to 'choose 1' it would prolly be GPB*.


TOTALLY!!! 



ROBOTxcore said:


> i've become a hairveda stan. i can't wait for the next sale. i am stocking UP.
> 
> how long does the sitrinillah last?


Me too!  And I haven't even used everything that I got.  The scents are just so


----------



## mkd

Has anyone used the amala rinse?


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Has anyone used the amala rinse?




It didn't really do too much for me, cleaning wise. To me it was like a co-wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Can't Wait to Co-Wash with the Moist 24/7!

I Hope she has a VD Sale!


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Has anyone used the amala rinse?


 
I agree with charz, its better as a cowash, instead of a shampoo. I would use it 1x a week.


----------



## Charz

ROBOTxcore said:


> i've become a hairveda stan. i can't wait for the next sale. i am stocking UP.
> 
> how long does the sitrinillah last?



Same, I think I will stick with Shescentit, HV and Qhemet.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Can't Wait to Co-Wash with the Moist 24/7!
> 
> I Hope she has a VD Sale!



This stuff is the ish for detangling. And its 8 bucks for 16 ounces. Okayyyy???


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

ROBOTxcore said:


> i've become a hairveda stan. i can't wait for the next sale. i am stocking UP.
> 
> how long does the sitrinillah last?



A 16 oz jar lasts me 4 uses  I'm very heavy handed...


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Y'all, I have gained 10 pounds since the holiday season started, I am so disgusted with myself   and since I already know I gained all that weight I keep eating since I'm already lard  I can't wait for January 1st.


----------



## Charz

ROBOTxcore said:


> i've become a hairveda stan. i can't wait for the next sale. i am stocking UP.
> *
> how long does the sitrinillah last?*



For 16 ounces.....

Wet Hair I use 1/8
Dry hair I use 1/4


----------



## robot.

no, i meant expiry date.  i remember someone saying it goes bad after a while?

and i want this DC to last and i'm heavy handed, so i'll have to fix that real quick like.


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> Y'all, I have gained 10 pounds since the holiday season started, I am so disgusted with myself  and since I already know I gained all that weight I keep eating since I'm already lard  I can't wait for January 1st.


 
Come on jan 1st, i know ive gained about 15-20 pounds since i been off work. *bites cheeseburger*. That will fall off when i go back to slangin those parts.


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> no, i meant expiry date.  i remember someone saying it goes bad after a while?
> 
> and i want this DC to last and i'm heavy handed, so i'll have to fix that real quick like.


 
A year, keep the unopened ones in the fridge. Shay had a pail and it didn't go bad, you should be fine.


----------



## robot.

okay, good. i keep my opened one in the fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Come on jan 1st, i know ive gained about 15-20 pounds since i been off work. **bites cheeseburger**. That will fall off when i go back to slangin those parts.


 
_*munches on another cheryl's cookie*  _

Err Umm....I Don't even want to think about it. 

I still can't believe *2* People had the unmitigated gall to Send me those things...they are da' debil.erplexed Incarnate for real.

And I Just came from picking up  Large Pepperoni w/X-tra Cheese

 You Do Da' Math!


----------



## rosalindb

I deleted my cart. If Anita Grant has another discount next year I will treat myself then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *I deleted my cart. *If Anita Grant has another discount next year I will treat myself then.


 
Good Girl!

Too Bad I didn't do that with CurlMart


----------



## mkd

Charzboss said:


> Same, I think I will stick with Shescentit, HV and Qhemet.


 This is what I am thinking too. Oh yeah and I will use the afroveda gelly and the curl define.


----------



## mkd

Someone is really tripping in the relaxer set back thread.  I don't even know how to respond to that I am natural too but I don't understand why you try to make people feel bad about relaxing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Someone is really tripping in the relaxer set back thread. I don't even know how to respond to that I am natural too but I don't understand why you try to make people feel bad about relaxing.


 
Girl..... I ain't even gon' waste the Energy on that one 

She sounds a little too 'unstable' and 'drama-fied' for me to even bother with.


----------



## *fabulosity*

You think that's bad... go to OT and the thread about the Interracial couples


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl..... I ain't even gon' waste the Energy on that one
> 
> She sounds a little too 'unstable' and 'drama-fied' for me to even bother with.


 You're right, I think she is trying to bait people to go there with her.  Yawn


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So....Take Yo' B-Hind Up and Outta Da' Thread Then !

Tomfoolery to the Nth Degree


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> So....Take Yo' B-Hind Up and Outta Da' Thread Then !
> 
> Tomfoolery to the Nth Degree


 
You talking to me??? 
I mean come on... ain't nothing perfect.. *********! Just a little too restrained with another underlying black men aint $(#) tone which is true sometimes as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *You talking to me???*
> I mean come on... ain't nothing perfect.. *********! Just a little too restrained with another underlying black men aint $(#) tone which is true sometimes as well.


 
No!  I'm Talkin' 'bout that Troll in the Relaxed Set-back Thread 

The Mod's are in it now.  And the Fool just keeps on talkin'


----------



## maysay

IDareT'sHair said:


> No!  I'm Talkin' 'bout that Troll in the Relaxed Set-back Thread
> 
> *The Mod's are in it now.*  And the Fool just keeps on talkin'



aww man they deleted some of her posts...that last one was hilarious, made me choke on my water...she was sayin' "natural" like she was calling the boogeyman or something


----------



## *fabulosity*

Generally any type of SETBACK thread is usually some foolishness... unless it happened with scissors...


----------



## maysay

^^^They do for some reason...though generally people are sympathetic and nice.

Oh and fab did you try your brenditas cleansing milk yet? and what happened to your thread in the vendor forum?


----------



## Charz

Natural for life/

Bwhahahahaa.


----------



## mkd

The troll did keep e-yelling natural for life.  Like dayum, OP just lost her hair and ish and you in here lecturing her about relaxing her. GTFOH.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile....that'a be 2012.






Charzboss said:


> Girlll......what oyin products do you like?


i love all oyin products except for that honey wash. but the honey hemp is my fave deep conditioner for moisture and i am in love with the juices, whipped pudding, shine and define and the burnt sugar pomade. i even this the shampoo bars is one of the best ones ive tried.



mkd said:


> Has anyone used the amala rinse?


 i love the amala rinse. dont know if it cleaned my hair but my hair was soooooo freaking soft.


mkd said:


> The troll did keep e-yelling natural for life. Like dayum, OP just lost her hair and ish and you in here lecturing her about relaxing her. GTFOH.


 off to look.


----------



## chebaby

also to treat myself fo my b-day i purchased aveda universal styling cream, anti humectant pomade  and dry remedy treatment masque.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> also to treat myself fo my b-day i purchased aveda universal styling cream, anti humectant pomade and dry remedy treatment masque.


 
So Now You're Trying Aveda? WOW ! That was Quick! 

Okay.....What about: _"Imma Use up My Stash to Become an Oyin Girl" _just a few posts back__

Chile:  You are Product A-D-D!  I can't Keep Up With you!


----------



## redecouvert

@IdareT's hair: thank you for the compliments 
I made the jump and put in a set of twists....I am so excited to see where they will lead me. I was going to wait until I use up most of my stash but who said you can't make up your own rules...have locs and be a pj...
note to self: those gazillion oils are going to come in handy

@ lacolocha: yes it's me. I hope that they can allow me to have my former username...I am so silly...thank you for the compliments 

@Charbozz:great make up collection. I loove make up so much. I am not even going to take a picture as I have 4 full traincases...sigh..I must have been a make up artist in another life


----------



## chebaby

^^^^oh yea. i forgot about that

ive tried aveda before but only thought it was ok. ive always wanted the styling cream but never got around to it.
but i mean it, when everything is gone itll just be oyin


----------



## IDareT'sHair

belle chevelure said:


> @*IdareT's hair: thank you for the compliments*
> I made the jump and put in a set of twists....I am so excited to see where they will lead me. I was going to wait until I use up most of my stash but who said you can't make up your own rules...have locs and be a pj...
> note to self: those gazillion oils are going to come in handy
> 
> @ lacolocha: yes it's me. I hope that they can allow me to have my former username...I am so silly...thank you for the compliments
> 
> @Charbozz:great make up collection. I loove make up so much. I am not even going to take a picture as I have 4 full traincases...sigh..I must have been a make up artist in another life


 
Yeah Girl!  It's a Great Look For You and You Are Rocking It!


----------



## mkd

I feel like I need some more  make up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ^^^^*oh yea. i forgot about that*
> 
> ive tried aveda before but only thought it was ok. ive always wanted the styling cream but never got around to it.
> *but i mean it, when everything is gone itll just be oyin*


 
Uhmm......Can I Get that In Writing?


----------



## chebaby

lmao ill write it down but im not going to sign it
ya know, incase i need to make some changes


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lmao ill write it down but im not going to sign it
> ya know, incase i need to make some changes*


 
Yeah.......I Didn't think so!


----------



## Brownie518

So I finished another Smooth Down Butter Treat and a KBB Deep Conditioner last night. Love them both but I will wait a bit before I repurchase (I think ). 

I finally got my Sunshine in Hello Sweet Thang and Coconut Lemongrass. Well, if that's not the creamiest, richest stuff ever!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *So I finished another Smooth Down Butter Treat and a KBB Deep Conditioner last night. Love them both but I will wait a bit before I repurchase *(I think ).
> 
> I finally got my Sunshine in Hello Sweet Thang and Coconut Lemongrass. Well, if that's not the creamiest, richest stuff ever!!


 
Girl, You get it Done Don't You?  And You Don't Play!

Good Job B!


----------



## robot.

i ordered more avocado butter.


----------



## chebaby

forgot to mention that the burnt sugar pomade was wonderful fo y braid out. it was amazing that i coulf feel the moisture but all the oil had sunk into my hair. i love that stuff.


----------



## robot.

i really want to like my pomade, but maybe i got a bad batch. it doesn't smell good and the consistency is weird. how is yours, Che?


----------



## Shay72

Charzboss said:


> Yes! Except when I am just chiling at home! I suck at doing eyeliner on the top lid, so I only do that when I have time. I am getting better thought especially when using my angled eyeliner brush!


 


La Colocha said:


> Girl im a pro, that's all i ever used. Pencil and liquid.


 


La Colocha said:


> Just keep practicing and you will get it in no time.


Okay I need some serious help with this. Is liquid easier? Shoot Imma use up a whole pencil practicing 




mkd said:


> Has anyone used the amala rinse?


I use it for cowashes.



Brownie518 said:


> I finally got my Sunshine in Hello Sweet Thang and Coconut Lemongrass. Well, if that's not the creamiest, richest stuff ever!!


I am fascinated by how creamy it is . I like the Hello Sweet Thang scent so much I figured out that it was inspired by the Hello Sugar scent from BBW.  It has been discontinued but it can be found on ebay.  I think it will be my first new scent purchase.


----------



## chebaby

mine smells like pancakes but the texture is grainy. im not sure why because its only oils and coco butter and the only reason it should be grany is if you heat it too much. so its like a grainy, oily butter.
what does your look/smell like?


----------



## chebaby

i said i was gonna hold off on sunshine products bt now i want it.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Someone is really tripping in the relaxer set back thread. I don't even know how to respond to that I am natural too but I don't understand why you try to make people feel bad about relaxing.


 
Over 90% of the women that are now natural have been relaxed before.
What do i look like opening my mouth saying something about someone relaxing when i used to do it.



chebaby said:


> also to treat myself fo my b-day i purchased aveda universal styling cream, anti humectant pomade and dry remedy treatment masque.


 
When is your bday che?



Brownie518 said:


> *I finally got my Sunshine in Hello Sweet Thang* and Coconut Lemongrass. Well, if that's not the creamiest, richest stuff ever!!


 
Hello sweet thang is the joint. That is all i have been using and so far i don't want to use anything else, i hope she opens back up soon because my jar is getting low, too close for comfort.



Shay72 said:


> Okay I need some serious help with this. *Is liquid easier? Shoot Imma use up a whole pencil practicing*


 
Pencil is easier, i would start with a thin self sharpning one first, then when your hand gets steady, move to kohl, then liquid. Alot of peoples hand shake because they are close to the eye, i did at first but then i got it. Ive been using pencil and liquid since highschool. I think i know why i like the hello sweet thang so much, she uses some madagascar vanilla also, it just smells good.



chebaby said:


> i said i was gonna hold off on sunshine products bt now i want it.


 
Get a 4oz to try it when she opens back up.


----------



## chebaby

La, my b-day is in 2 days lol. the 29th.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> La, my b-day is in 2 days lol. the 29th.


 
Yay, people jack you on the presents huh? My stepbrothers b-day is the 18th and he always gets jacked.


----------



## chebaby

lol u know they do. now that im older it doesnt bother me.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> lol u know they do. now that im older it doesnt bother me.


 
Sorry lady, i always get him 2 gifts and tell him not to open it until christmas, that's why im his favorite. He plays ball in college, i told him remeber me when you make it big time.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> *I am fascinated by how creamy it is* . I like the Hello Sweet Thang scent so much I figured out that it was inspired by the Hello Sugar scent from BBW. It has been discontinued but it can be found on ebay. I think it will be my first new scent purchase.


 
 I know!!! I couldn't believe it!!! I have to get some more of that!!! I was rubbin' that stuff all up and down my body!!!  When is she getting it all back in stock???


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i said i was gonna hold off on sunshine products bt now i want it.


 

Che, since she's closed, you can share my Hello Sweet Thang. I got another scent so I'll be good. Let me know...


----------



## redecouvert

ladies, now I want some hello sweet thang too...off to etsy to send her a convo


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I know!!! I couldn't believe it!!! I have to get some more of that!!! I was rubbin' that stuff all up and down my body!!!  *When is she getting it all back in stock?*??


 
I don't know ms.b after black friday she was down for like 2 weeks.



belle chevelure said:


> ladies, now I want some hello sweet thang too...off to etsy to send her a convo


 
Let us know what she says, i can't wait for her to open back up so i can do a bulk order.


----------



## redecouvert

I will 
taking down those twists.....after seeing Mwedzi's hair I am not ready yet to give up loose hair
just finished one anita grant virgin mango butter coconut whip 
one more to go
I was using it as a body butter then one day I tried it on my hair
I had to personally taste it..it could use some sugar and hello coconut ice cream


----------



## robot.

i don't get it... her etsy store says sold out, sooo... why does she have listings up? is it like a reserve?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Can someone give me a link to her etsy store? Etsy confuddles me


----------



## rosalindb

belle chevelure said:


> I will
> *taking down those twists.....after seeing Mwedzi's hair I am not ready yet to give up loose hair*
> just finished one anita grant virgin mango butter coconut whip
> one more to go
> I was using it as a body butter then one day I tried it on my hair
> I had to personally taste it..it could use some sugar and hello coconut ice cream


I wondered how long you would last  Your avatar looks absolutely gorgeous and I can see why you do not want to give up your loose hair yet.



lamaravilla said:


> Can someone give me a link to her etsy store? Etsy confuddles me


http://www.etsy.com/shop/Peaceloveandsunshine

Could someone please post the link to her blog where she posted the descriptions of the scents she uses? Thanks


----------



## Brownie518

rosalindb said:


> I wondered how long you would last  Your avatar looks absolutely gorgeous and I can see why you do not want to give up your loose hair yet.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/Peaceloveandsunshine
> 
> Could someone please post the link to her blog where she posted the descriptions of the scents she uses? Thanks



I think this is the blog with the descriptions. I'm getting another Hello Sweet Thang and Sweet Pea.

http://www.naturalhairnaturalproducts.com/2009/11/peace-love-and-sunshine-products.html


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

The China Rain and Sunshine Loves Peace sounds soooo good, I want all of them


----------



## Charz

I think I am gonna buy some vitamins. Do yall have any suggestions for a multi-vitamin?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charzboss said:


> I think I am gonna buy some vitamins. Do yall have any suggestions for a multi-vitamin?



Yes!! Twinlab Women's Ultra Daily.
They're capsules so they're much easier to swallow.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I want to start taking a prenatal vitamin though, one of the over the counter ones... even though I have no intentions in getting knocked up anytime soon


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> Yes!! Twinlab Women's Ultra Daily.
> They're capsules so they're much easier to swallow.


 

Wow girl this joint has everything!

Doesn't Biotin make you get mad facial hair? Or was the Vitamin B-12?


----------



## Renovating

lamaravilla said:


> I want to start taking a prenatal vitamin though, one of the over the counter ones... even though I have no intentions in getting knocked up anytime soon


 
They're actually considered to be the best multi-vitamins. One of my favorite youtubers, Beautifulbrwnbabydoll, takes them for health reasons.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charzboss said:


> Wow girl this joint has everything!
> 
> Doesn't Biotin make you get mad facial hair? Or was the Vitamin B-12?



Not for me... and people always say on here it makes them break out, it actually makes my skin better I think. And I take this plus an addition 5mg of Biotin


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

authenticitymanifesting said:


> They're actually considered to be the best multi-vitamins. One of my favorite youtubers, Beautifulbrwnbabydoll, takes them for health reasons.



Oh! I like her! Ok, I'm going to get some then. I think I will get these :scratchch


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> Not for me... and people always say on here it makes them break out, it actually makes my skin better I think. And I take this plus an addition 5mg of Biotin


 

Man and this stuff is a good deal! What does it taste like? When you burp can you taste the pills? Are they big, like horse pills?


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> Oh! I like her! Ok, I'm going to get some then. I think I will get these :scratchch


 
Will you take these with the other pills you showed me? And are omega 3-6-9 pills really good?

*Sorry for sounding like a crackhead! Where da pills be at?*


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charzboss said:


> Man and this stuff is a good deal! What does it taste like? When you burp can you taste the pills? Are they big, like horse pills?



They have no taste of smell or taste, thank God cuz I will gag in a second. And no I don't taste them when I burp, that's why I had to stop taking my garlic pills 

BRB I'll take a pic for you...


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charzboss said:


> Will you take these with the other pills you showed me? And are omega 3-6-9 pills really good?
> 
> *Sorry for sounding like a crackhead! Where da pills be at?*



 I take these.
I can taste them a little when I burp but only if I take them on an empty stomach. These have many benefits. The reason i started to take them is glaucoma runs in my family and I want to do everything to prevent it from happening to me. It has many benefits for hair and skin as well and overall health.

If I buy the prenatals then I won't take the other multivitamins. Prenatals have the same thing but in higher levels, some have additional minerals, vitamins or whatever.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Here is the Twinlab Women's Ultra Daily







Next to a dime:


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> I take these.
> I can taste them a little when I burp but only if I take them on an empty stomach. These have many benefits. The reason i started to take them is glaucoma runs in my family and I want to do everything to prevent it from happening to me. It has many benefits for hair and skin as well and overall health.


 

Thanks girl! I had these in my cart already! Great minds think alike!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I also use this and this. These are strictly for beauty purposes. Silica is known for enhancing hair growth and healing problem skin. 
I also take 2000 mg of MSM and this is the Biotin I take. I used to take a 10 mg one but that ish was too expensive, like $60 a bottle for 250 pills.


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> I also use this and this. These are strictly for beauty purposes. Silica is known for enhancing hair growth and healing problem skin.
> I also take 2000 mg of MSM and this is the Biotin I take. I used to take a 10 mg one but that ish was too expensive, like $60 a bottle for 250 pills.


 

I am way too lazy to be taking all these pills! Is there a vitamin that I can take once a day that has everything that won't make my burps nasty? I'd like to take a multi-vitamin and the Fish Oil pill.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charzboss said:


> I am way too lazy to be taking all these pills! Is there a vitamin that I can take once a day that has everything that won't make my burps nasty? I'd like to take a multi-vitamin and the Fish Oil pill.



I don't think so, if there was I'm sure it would be the biggest pill in the world


----------



## mkd

I take a gazillion pills.  I take 2 multivitamins, 2 carlson fish oil capusles (which I love btw), 2 calcium and vitamin D capusle 4 very green capusles from trader joe's.  Fish oil is really amazing to me.  I don't actively gauge my hair growth so I don't know if it makes my hair grow super fast but I have a lot of energy, I have a three year old and a one year old and it keeps me from being exhausted all the time.  It burns calories and speeds your metabolism.  I work out 3 times a week usually but not intensely and I have gone from a size 8 to a 4 since I started taking them.  It also makes me very calm and chill.  I don't get very anxious or stressed anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> Can someone give me a link to her etsy store? Etsy confuddles me


 

Me Too Lamara!  And I am Glad!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Wow girl this joint has everything!
> 
> *Doesn't Biotin make you get mad facial hair?* Or was the Vitamin B-12?


 
No Silly! I was amazed when I first came to LHCF and all these women were complaining they had: Zits, Beards & Moustaches!  I was like: _For Real_????

I have taken Biotin off & on for Yeeearrrsss and never had that problem.  However, I am not naturally a 'Bodily Hairy' Person and nor due to dry skin, am I prone to Acne related skin issues.

For Me, Biotin is Fine!


----------



## robot.

I LOVE silica! It gave me a really good growth spurt and my nails were da bombbb. I'm gonna go back to them. They were the first bottle of vitamins I actually finished - I liked taking them.

I loved taking MSM, but got lazy. I wish the powder came prepackaged like those lemonades and flavor additives, so I could just add it to my water on the go.

*goes to look at all the vitamin links*


----------



## robot.

And I'll try Sunshine. Sounds good. I wonder when she'll open again - apparently she's been closed for a while?


----------



## robot.

lamaravilla said:


> I also use this and this. These are strictly for beauty purposes. Silica is known for enhancing hair growth and healing problem skin.
> I also take 2000 mg of MSM and this is the Biotin I take. I used to take a 10 mg one but that ish was too expensive, like $60 a bottle for 250 pills.



I take Alta silica, but I might try the world organic because it's cheaper.

What do you like about the Hylands? I see it's got a LOT of pills, which is really great for that price, but I can't find any extra info on it.


----------



## Shay72

Lawd I don't know how ya'll take all these pills.  Choking down my little bc pill and my One-A-Day vitamin is enough.  Shoot the little bc pill feels like it gets caught in my throat.  Now I'm to the point where I take them with yougurt or applesauce.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

ROBOTxcore said:


> I take Alta silica, but I might try the world organic because it's cheaper.
> 
> What do you like about the Hylands? I see it's got a LOT of pills, which is really great for that price, but I can't find any extra info on it.



They are TINY!!! Like the size of a pin head almost. You take like 4 at a time several times a day and just let them dissolve in your mouth. It doesn't taste bad, you just need some water because it can leave your mouth chalky.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

ROBOTxcore said:


> I LOVE silica! It gave me a really good growth spurt and my nails were da bombbb. I'm gonna go back to them. They were the first bottle of vitamins I actually finished - I liked taking them.
> 
> I loved taking MSM, but got lazy. I wish the powder came prepackaged like those lemonades and flavor additives, so I could just add it to my water on the go.
> 
> *goes to look at all the vitamin links*



Why don't you just take the MSM capsules? I take 2 of these everyday.


----------



## robot.

lamaravilla said:


> Why don't you just take the MSM capsules?



I have some, but I'd have to take more just to match the dosage of a teaspoon, you know? And I think the powder gives better absorption. I still have both, though, so I'll at least use it up.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

ROBOTxcore said:


> I have some, but I'd have to take more just to match the dosage of a teaspoon, you know? And I think the powder gives better absorption. I still have both, though, so I'll at least use it up.



What dosage are you getting from a tsp?


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

I get so angry that I can't take fish oil pills...I'm deathly allergic to fish.  

But I might add silica into my vitamin regimen.
I love taking supplements.


----------



## Charz

Sigh, I went back to Lush....this time Georgetown....they still have stuff there!

I also went to MAC. Got Blunt Blush and Fix+

I ain't buying nothing till Valentines Day


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> *Sigh, I went back to Lush....this time Georgetown....they still have stuff there!
> 
> I also went to MAC. Got Blunt Blush and Fix+
> 
> I ain't buying nothing till Valentines Day*


 

    



Po' Thangerplexed


----------



## robot.

lamaravilla said:


> What dosage are you getting from a tsp?



4,000 mgs, which actually isn't as much as I thought.  I could just take 1 MSM pill when I take my silica, and I take that three times a day.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Po' Thangerplexed


 
Lol! Hey my parents gave me $350 for Christmas!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> *Lol! Hey my parents gave me $350 for Christmas!*


 
And You Turned Around and GAVE IT TO LUSH! 

WOW!  Okay!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> And You Turned Around and GAVE IT TO LUSH!
> 
> WOW! Okay!


 

I gave them $130 thank you very much!


----------



## redecouvert

good afternoon ladies 
Thank you rosalind for your kind words 

I received a reply to my question: she's basically waiting for more shea butter from her supplier who is taking his/her sweet time. She said it is very frustrating.
so let's all hope she gets it soon...after reading the description of sweet thang, I can't wait to get it as well as chai tea.

I've just signed up for the deep conditioning challenge....for those who d/c twice a week..do you use up your products quickly?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I gave them $130 *thank you very much*!


 
You're Welcome!  Enjoy!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> You're Welcome! Enjoy!


 

Do you have any eyeliner tips?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Do you have any eyeliner tips?


 
A Steady Hand.  A Good Magnifying Mirror and Practice.  I have been wearing make-up since I was 18

I can beat my face to_ all out fierceness_ in the Mirror of my Car.  People are astonished & amazed..........IK Bad Habit.

I was on this Major Falsh Eyelash Thang a while back, but it got too expensive, thought about 'permanent' ones but decided against it and I returned to Mascara.

Recently, I was preparing to go into a Meeting and I applied Full Mascara while talking to my Secretary without a Mirror and she was looking likeerplexed OMG:  How are you doing that????? I would poke myself in the Eye

Practice. Practice. Practice.  You will be a Make-Up Diva in no time and have all the tricks down to a Science.  

Plus............You got Such A Nice Collection and Fun Tools.


----------



## Charz

^^ It's all about techhnique! All the products in the world won't save you from bad technique! Thanks Ms. Terri. Now I feel more confident that I can go on a no buy and work with the stuff I have!


----------



## redecouvert

why does njoi creations have a free shipping no minimum purchase? her store is empty too....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

belle chevelure said:


> *why does njoi creations have a free shipping no minimum purchase? her store is empty too....*


 
UH??? That's Interesting.  

Too Bad, I've never learned how to maneuver that site.


----------



## Charz

Oh and I met a Niko's cousin at lush! I gave her my SN and told her about our thread!


----------



## robot.

Charzboss said:


> Oh and I met a Niko's cousin at lush! I gave her my SN and told her about our thread!



i've met a niko's cousin, but it was always planned. i want a surprise cousin!


----------



## chebaby

i used up a kbb deep conditioner today for co washing. i have one left.

thank you T. i got my box today, and as always i am grateful and cant wait to try everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i used up a kbb deep conditioner today for co washing. i have one left.*
> 
> *thank you T. i got my box today, and as always i am grateful and cant wait to try everything.*


 
Great Che!  You used up something else. 

Glad you got the pkg.  I have something else to send to you.

Will do that hopefully one day next week.:crossfingers:


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> i used up a kbb deep conditioner today for co washing. i have one left.
> 
> thank you T. i got my box today, and as always i am grateful and cant wait to try everything.


 

Girl I just noticed you have staples in your siggy. Do you still use Joico and CD?


----------



## La Colocha

belle chevelure said:


> good afternoon ladies
> Thank you rosalind for your kind words
> 
> I received a reply to my question: she's basically waiting for more shea butter from her supplier who is taking his/her sweet time. She said it is very frustrating.
> so let's all hope she gets it soon...after reading the description of sweet thang, I can't wait to get it as well as chai tea.
> 
> I've just signed up for the deep conditioning challenge....for those who d/c twice a week..do you use up your products quickly?


 
Thanks red, she has only been oos for a few days, yes i check everyday so i hope she gets her shea soon, her contact is in atl.



belle chevelure said:


> why does njoi creations have a free shipping no minimum purchase? her store is empty too....


 
Alot of places are closed until after new years, and the stores are empty or say out oos.



chebaby said:


> i used up a kbb deep conditioner today for co washing. i have one left.
> 
> thank you T. i got my box today, and as always i am grateful and cant wait to try everything.


 
Good job che.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still using my Raw & Pure Shea Butter and a Little Wheat Germ Oil.  Feels Great!  

I read in an Article how Wheat Germ Oil is Loaded with Vitamin E, Essential Fatty Acids and Ceramides (so I pulled it back out). 

I _was_ using it to do HOTS with and I always add a Splash in my Henna Mix. 

So, this may be one of my keeper 'staple oils' too.

I put my JBCO away and now using the Shea & Wheat Germ Mixture.


----------



## robot.

Whee! My spacells just came in the mail!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

ROBOTxcore said:


> Whee! My spacells just came in the mail!



Did you use it yet?


----------



## robot.

Girl, no, but I was going to! But I'm wearing makeup today and might be going out/seeing someone, so I didn't want to go through that whole process. 

I am super excited tho'.


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Girl I just noticed you have staples in your siggy. Do you still use Joico and CD?


 HA!!! nope. i need to change that. when i was relaxed i swore by joico. i tried to use it a couple months ago and it did nothing. i was so hurt.
i still use and love CD tui shampoo but i dont use the hair butter, leave in and oils anymore. i still have 2 of her smoothies which i really like but i usually use them on my mom as a pre poo.


----------



## chebaby

dang, i should have added wheat germ oil to my shea butter mix. oh well. my next mix will just be shea butter, evoo and wheat germ oil.

also my ex just ordered some cocoa butter from texas naturals and he dont know it yet but he is gonna be coming up off a nice chunck of it when it gets here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I Need to Ask Everybody that Post Here a Serious Question:

If we do this "Challenge" _*cough* _ and I use that word very loosely Next Year......What Would you Personally like to get out of it?

Are you Still "Honestly" Committed to Using Up Stuff? 

Do you like the "Free Fall" of Topics not necessarily related to Using Up 1 & Buying 1? i.e. make-up, vitamins, clothes?  Are Ya'll Okay with that? Should we keep a 'loose' format?

I would like to know what you would like to see in this Thread (if it should continue) in 2010?

We have all Grown Extremely "Close" and I would like to know what you want to get out of it Next Year.....

Your Honest Feedback/Opinion.

_*just asking*_


----------



## Charz

I love this thread! I don't want it to change! I've learned so much about everything from you ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I love this thread! I don't want it to change! I've learned so much about everything from you ladies!


 
So, do you like the various conversations, topics?  Do you want to it to be a Use 1 Buy 1 and stay on point with that.

Please give more details...........Thanks Charz.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Well I'm going on a no-buy the 1st of the year anyway so the U1B1 is a moot point for me. I like that we discuss multiple topics in here at times, it builds friendships and provides useful info to us all. I think it would make more sense to call it something else though, the name is a bit misleading


----------



## Charz

I like that this thread isn't so uptight and I can go off topic a little. Cuz honestly pjism isn't just regarding hair products. It knows no borders and will be something most women deal with. If this thread can lead me to make informed decisions, whether is vitamins, makeup, or whatever then I won't have to spend so much money on trying new things. I'm typing from my bb so sorry for the grammar.


----------



## Charz

Maybe is should be called the pj support thread. 12 step program challenge.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I Need to Ask Everybody that Post Here a Serious Question:
> 
> If we do this "Challenge" _*cough* _and I use that word very loosely Next Year......What Would you Personally like to get out of it?
> 
> Are you Still "Honestly" Committed to Using Up Stuff?
> 
> Do you like the "Free Fall" of Topics not necessarily related to Using Up 1 & Buying 1? i.e. make-up, vitamins, clothes? Are Ya'll Okay with that? Should we keep a 'loose' format?
> 
> I would like to know what you would like to see in this Thread (if it should continue) in 2010?
> 
> We have all Grown Extremely "Close" and I would like to know what you want to get out of it Next Year.....
> 
> Your Honest Feedback/Opinion.
> 
> _*just asking*_


 i love this challenge because its so small and it seems like we all really know each other. i like the ramdom topics too.
but i really do plan on stopping my pj-ness. like i said before i plan on sticking to oyin. of course ill still have other conditioners like giovanni and AO. and shea butter and oils. but as far as a brand goes, its all oyin. that is really my ultimate goal as far as products go. sometimes i get overwhelmed(sp?) when i look at my stash. its too mucherplexed


----------



## chebaby

and i hate to be selfish but i like the members we have
sorry


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> Well I'm going on a no-buy the 1st of the yea anyway so the U1B1 is a moot point for me. I like that we discuss multiple topics in here at times, it builds friendships and provides useful info to us all. *I think it would make more sense to call it something else though, the name is a bit misleading*


 


Charzboss said:


> I like that this thread isn't so uptight and I can go off topic a little. Cuz honestly pjism isn't just regarding hair products. It knows no borders and will be something most women deal with. *If this thread can lead me to make informed decisions, whether is vitamins, makeup, or whatever then I won't have to spend so much money on trying new things.* I'm typing from my bb so sorry for the grammar.


 
Excellent Points!  Thanks Ladies! IA  @Bolded.  Thank You for Your Responses.  And really thinking about it.  

I hope everyone that posts in here will post and give their 'honest' opinions.

Alot of folx started here and stopped posting, because they didn't think it was a 'serious' thread about using stuff up and curbing pj tendencies.

So, I wanted to see where Ya'll's heads were with this, before Friday.


----------



## Charz

^ same lol bwahahaa


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I fully intend on not buying any hair products unless I NEED it. And I don't forsee that happening before March, and at that time all I'll need is some KCCC.


----------



## robot.

i like this place.

obviously not a pj like some of you and i never officially joined the challenge... but you guys are cool peoples.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> i like this place.
> 
> obviously not a pj like some of you and i never officially joined the challenge... but you guys are cool peoples.


 
Thanks Ms. xcore!

Have You Gotten anything from it?  

(And I don't mean buying more stuff)


----------



## fattyfatfat

Ill be done with my njoi creations pomade by the end of this week.

Im going to *try* to start pre-pooing with amla oil so that I can be done with it.

I used the amala or amla shampoo from hairveda yesterday. I liked it a lot. I also used the protein conditioner (moist pro?) from hairveda. I liked it, but I had to go somewhere so I couldnt leave it on for as long as I would have liked to 

its going to break my heart, but I will be cutting 1-2 inches of my hair in January. My ends need it. I just have to find a place that wont chop, chop, chop off my hair.


----------



## taz007

I like all of the various tips, reviews and support that is in this thread.  I just cannot _commit _to the U1B1 though.

You all are just a great group of people.  I would love to see it continue in 2010.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i love this challenge because its so small and it seems like we all really know each other. i like the ramdom topics too.
> but i really do plan on stopping my pj-ness. like i said before i plan on sticking to oyin. of course ill still have other conditioners like giovanni and AO. and shea butter and oils. but as far as a brand goes, its all oyin. that is really my ultimate goal as far as products go. sometimes i get overwhelmed(sp?) when i look at my stash. its too mucherplexed


 


chebaby said:


> and i hate to be selfish but i like the members we have
> sorry


 
Thanks Che (for being soooooo Honest)

So Ladies, Should we Re-Name it?  Or should we honestly continue trying to Use Up our Stashes, Curb of PH-ism, Whittle Down Stuff, Find Our Staples and still Discuss Random Topics and go from there?

And if we Re-Name.....What would we call it?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I Need to Ask Everybody that Post Here a Serious Question:
> 
> If we do this "Challenge" _*cough* _and I use that word very loosely Next Year......What Would you Personally like to get out of it?
> 
> Are you Still "Honestly" Committed to Using Up Stuff?
> 
> Do you like the "Free Fall" of Topics not necessarily related to Using Up 1 & Buying 1? i.e. make-up, vitamins, clothes? Are Ya'll Okay with that? Should we keep a 'loose' format?
> 
> I would like to know what you would like to see in this Thread (if it should continue) in 2010?
> 
> We have all Grown Extremely "Close" and I would like to know what you want to get out of it Next Year.....
> 
> Your Honest Feedback/Opinion.
> 
> _*just asking*_


 
Use 1 buy 1 pretty much died a long time ago. The name will be changed, next year im going on a strict budget and im going to be all about saving money. I will still buy things but they will be saved up for, only bought when needed and if there is a sale. Im not trying to be a pj anymore, ive wasted too much money. Ive been keeping track of the news since ive been off and my profession is not doing so hot right now. When i get back to work, there is no way that i will be spending the money that ive spent this year. Im going to use up my products and continue to save.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Ms. xcore!
> 
> Have You Gotten anything from it?
> 
> (And I don't mean buying more stuff)



i like the atmosphere and this place is like one huge review thread in one place, so i like that. i can always confer with someone before i purchase.


----------



## Shay72

I love this thread too.  I think it was discussed before to change the title to pj support group or something similar.  As Char said pjism seems to run rampant in all parts of our lives so I like that we touch on purchasing products in general.  Since this is the most visited part of the forum it makes sense to keep it here. I am sorry to hear some people stopped posting bc they didn't think we were serious but this is not a joke and no one can expect you to stop cold turkey. Also we ain't nobody's mama and we all gonna do what we want regardless.   I'm not a believer in shoving things down people's throats either.  We have fun and if I came in here and people were trying to tell me what to do I would KIM.   

I am still working on getting my stash smaller.  I haven't purchased any hair products in a month.  I talk about purchasing things and trying things out but at this point I'm in no danger of purchasing anything at the moment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> *Maybe is should be called the pj support thread. 12 step program challenge*.


 
Chile, What would those 12 Steps Be?


----------



## fattyfatfat

same here. Ive decided that Im done with HV (unless they have a AMAZING sale/improve their customer service. I WILL be sticking with Njoi Creations products. Since Im now a DIYer with washing my own hair, I know I will be saving lots of $$$$$$. 




La Colocha said:


> Use 1 buy 1 pretty much died a long time ago. The name will be changed, next year im going on a strict budget and im going to be all about saving money. I will still buy things but they will be saved up for, only bought when needed and if there is a sale. Im not trying to be a pj anymore, ive wasted too much money. Ive been keeping track of the news since ive been off and my profession is not doing so hot right now. When i get back to work, there is no way that i will be spending the money that ive spent this year. *Im going to use up my products and continue to save*.


----------



## Brownie518

Charzboss said:


> I like that this thread isn't so uptight and I can go off topic a little. Cuz honestly pjism isn't just regarding hair products. It knows no borders and will be something most women deal with. If this thread can lead me to make informed decisions, whether is vitamins, makeup, or whatever then I won't have to spend so much money on trying new things. I'm typing from my bb so sorry for the grammar.


 
I totally agree!! I really needed a U1B1 in many areas of my life  and this thread definitely inspired me. I have cut back in so many ways. I think it should stay just as it is. The meandering conversations are wonderful!!!


----------



## La Colocha

I want to let you all know also that i won't be here as much as i used to. I spend way too much time on the internet. I want you all to think of a name, and we will agree on it. I may have problems being here also on ny eve that is when my membership expires and i don't know if it automatically renews or not.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Does Kinky Curly ever have sales? I'm not trying to spend $30 on some gel


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> Does Kinky Curly ever have sales? I'm not trying to spend $30 on some gel


 
Try curlmart and honeyfig, i think they carry it cheaper than the actual company. Eta and try whole foods too. Your in the city so you might be able to purchase on the ground.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

taz007 said:


> *I like all of the various tips, reviews and support that is in this thread. I just cannot commit to the U1B1 though.*
> 
> *You all are just a great group of people. I would love to see it continue in 2010*.


 


La Colocha said:


> Use 1 buy 1 pretty much died a long time ago. The name will be changed, *next year im going on a strict budget and im going to be all about saving money. I will still buy things but they will be saved up for, only bought when needed and if there is a sale. Im not trying to be a pj anymore, ive wasted too much money. Ive been keeping track of the news since ive been off and my profession is not doing so hot right now. When i get back to work, there is no way that i will be spending the money that ive spent this year. Im going to use up my products and continue to save.*


 


ROBOTxcore said:


> *i like the atmosphere and this place is like one huge review thread in one place, so i like that. i can always confer with someone before i purchase*.


 


Shay72 said:


> *I love this thread too. I think it was discussed before to change the title to pj support group or something similar. As Char said pjism seems to run rampant in all parts of our lives so I like that we touch on purchasing products in general. Since this is the most visited part of the forum it makes sense to keep it here. I am sorry to hear some people stopped posting bc they didn't think we were serious but this is not a joke and no one can expect you to stop cold turkey. Also we ain't nobody's mama and we all gonna do what we want regardless. I'm not a believer in shoving things down people's throats either. We have fun and if I came in here and people were trying to tell me what to do I would KIM. *
> 
> *I am still working on getting my stash smaller. I haven't purchased any hair products in a month. I talk about purchasing things and trying things out but at this point I'm in no danger of purchasing anything at the moment.*


 


washnset said:


> same here. Ive decided that Im done with HV (unless they have a AMAZING sale/improve their customer service. *I WILL be sticking with Njoi Creations products. Since Im now a DIYer with washing my own hair, I know I will be saving lots of $$$$$$.*


 
All of You Ladies are Awesome.  And I am Honored to Call You All "Friends" 

That is Definitely not a Word I throw around or use 'loosely'  The Older you become.....the 'smaller' your Circle Gets.

You all are Great!  And I would Like to get to my Hair Goals (with my bald-head self) with You all By My Side.

But I would also like for us to stick to our Personal Goals.  Whether it is Saving Up Money and Using Up Stuff, Finding Our Regimen & Staples , Becoming DIY's, Hair Health etc.....We all have our 'Reasons' for being here AND Personal Goals.

IK we don't stick to it as 'rigid-ly' as we could, But we are a Very Close Group.

So.........Should we Change the Name??? 

Should there be Rules????


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

La Colocha said:


> I want to let you all know also that i won't be here as much as i used to. I spend way too much time on the internet. I want you all to think of a name, and we will agree on it. I may have problems being here also on ny eve that is when my membership expires and i don't know if it automatically renews or not.



Same here LC. This is my last semester of graduate school so I won't have time for anything


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I totally agree!! *I really needed a U1B1 in many areas of my life  and this thread definitely inspired me.* I have cut back in so many ways. I think it should stay just as it is. The meandering conversations are wonderful!!!


 

I Did Too, Ms. B!  Even though My Stash is still Ginormous!  I am determined to do much better in 2010erplexed  And IK it is a 'process'

I am not as outta control with shoes, purses, clothes, perfume, make-up, house-stuff. (I was hooked on all 'dat)  

My Vice right now is Hair Stuff.  If I could curb that, I'd be a Very Happy Woman!


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I want to let you all know also that i won't be here as much as i used to. I spend way too much time on the internet. I want you all to think of a name, and we will agree on it. I may have problems being here also on ny eve that is when my membership expires and i don't know if it automatically renews or not.


 
I was planning to say it automatically renews but I think you were given a choice when you signed up.


----------



## maysay

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I Need to Ask Everybody that Post Here a Serious Question:
> 
> If we do this "Challenge" _*cough* _ and I use that word very loosely Next Year......What Would you Personally like to get out of it?
> 
> Are you Still "Honestly" Committed to Using Up Stuff?
> 
> Do you like the "Free Fall" of Topics not necessarily related to Using Up 1 & Buying 1? i.e. make-up, vitamins, clothes?  Are Ya'll Okay with that? Should we keep a 'loose' format?
> 
> I would like to know what you would like to see in this Thread (if it should continue) in 2010?
> 
> We have all Grown Extremely "Close" and I would like to know what you want to get out of it Next Year.....
> 
> Your Honest Feedback/Opinion.
> 
> _*just asking*_



I like this thread because of the reviews and general conversation and the relationships you get to build with other people. And cuz it's so much fun...y'all really make my day. 

Honestly, I can see that sometimes this thread is less than helpful for some of you because the purchasing has outweighed the using. I know a few of you have enough stuff to last at least 2 years and are still steadily buying things. I'm not saying that to be judgmental, but just to point out that sometimes this thread seems to be a hindrance to your personal goals of really using things up. In that vein, I think the next thread should be focused solely on using things up, if that's really a person's goal. Reporting purchases and new interesting products constantly seems to encourage buying unnecessarily.

I guess it just depends on your goals. If your goal is to use things up, then the use 1 buy 1 model will just keep you stagnant, imo.


----------



## chebaby

also i know i wont be spurging in 2010 a lot because im going back to school. yaaaaayyyyy. and i will be paying out of pocket until fall of next year so i need my money. books are no joke.


----------



## Brownie518

belle chevelure said:


> why does njoi creations have a free shipping no minimum purchase? her store is empty too....


 
 Oh, sorry about that. I bought a few things the other day when I saw her email about the free shipping!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

maysay said:


> I like this thread because of the reviews and general conversation and the relationships you get to build with other people. And cuz it's so much fun...y'all really make my day.
> 
> H*onestly, I can see that sometimes this thread is less than helpful for some of you because the purchasing has outweighed the using. I know a few of you have enough stuff to last at least 2 years and are still steadily buying things. I'm not saying that to be judgmental, but just to point out that sometimes this thread seems to be a hindrance to your personal goals of really using things up.* In that vein, I think the next thread should be focused solely on using things up, if that's really a person's goal. Reporting purchases and new interesting products constantly seems to encourage buying unnecessarily.
> 
> I guess it just depends on your goals. *If your goal is to use things up, then the use 1 buy 1 model will just keep you stagnant, imo*.


 
Thanks For Your Honest Opinion.  I Agree.  

Like they were talking about all that make-up buying....And I Knew I didn't need any more make-up, so What did I do.....Buy more Conditioner from Curlmart, before the Coupon expired. 

And I tried to 'justify' it by saying I'm in the DC Challenge.

I Need to get a grip in 2010


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> also i know i wont be spurging in 2010 a lot because im going back to school. yaaaaayyyyy. and i will be paying out of pocket until fall of next year so i need my money. *books are no joke.*


 
You're Right.  They're Not @Bolded.

Glad you're going back Sweetie.  I am sure you'll do well.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> You're Right. They're Not @Bolded.
> 
> Glad you're going back Sweetie. I am sure you'll do well.


 thanx. i cant wait. im so excited. but then there is a part of me that likes to sleep in


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thanx. i cant wait. im so excited. but then *there is a part of me that likes to sleep in*


 
I Feel You.  Me Too!

You'll Do Fine.


----------



## mkd

I really like this thread, maybe we can just change the name.  Honestly, I don't have a huge stash but I like to try new stuff and I like to be able to ask questions and talk hair without starting and thread and hoping someone responds because  I am not a popular poster


----------



## chebaby

i like this thread because we have developed relationships. when i go into other threads i just answer the question and roll out. or i dont even post a reply/comment. i just read and kim.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I was planning to say it automatically renews but I think you were given a choice when you signed up.


 
Girl that seems like years ago, i can't even remember. Ill sign up for a 2 year this time around.



Brownie518 said:


> Oh, sorry about that. I bought a few things the other day when I saw her email about the free shipping!!


 
Lmao you bought all the stuff



mkd said:


> I really like this thread, maybe we can just change the name. Honestly, I don't have a huge stash but I like to try new stuff and I like to be able to ask questions and talk hair without starting and thread and hoping someone responds because *I am not a popular poster*


 
Girl hursh, someone will respond to you, Im not popular either but i will find what im looking for one way or the other.


----------



## rosalindb

ROBOTxcore said:


> i like this place.
> 
> obviously not a pj like some of you and i never officially joined the challenge... but you guys are cool peoples.



You have said it all for me as I never officially joined either. I really do enjoy this thread though too


----------



## La Colocha

@ t i think it was you, i saw your question up thread. I say we should change the name and all agree on one. About rules, that will be hard because we are all on something different, there can't really be any rules. Heck i don't know how we will do this next year, ill know we'll have quarters like shay suggested. Because this is one long arse thread and i want to break it up into quarters. I will take in any suggestions.


----------



## redecouvert

I've always been a lhcf lurker so this is the only thread where I participate.
 I mostly come here to chit chat and read reviews.
I've been using up a lot and even eliminating lines..so this has helped me a lot.

for me this is not a challenge anymore because it has served its purpose.I think twice, I am able to distinguish between a want and a need and a splurge and this upcoming year, I am only giving myself 3 passes to buy bday, black friday and one random..so i have to use them wisely.


  I also love how people share their pre-poos recipes especially la colocha..


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I Need to Ask Everybody that Post Here a Serious Question:
> 
> If we do this "Challenge" _*cough* _ and I use that word very loosely Next Year......What Would you Personally like to get out of it?
> 
> Are you Still "Honestly" Committed to Using Up Stuff?
> 
> Do you like the "Free Fall" of Topics not necessarily related to Using Up 1 & Buying 1? i.e. make-up, vitamins, clothes?  Are Ya'll Okay with that? Should we keep a 'loose' format?
> 
> I would like to know what you would like to see in this Thread (if it should continue) in 2010?
> 
> We have all Grown Extremely "Close" and I would like to know what you want to get out of it Next Year.....
> 
> Your Honest Feedback/Opinion.
> 
> _*just asking*_



Late, but I like the loose format. I don't post much here, but I like to come in and lurk around. You guys are so cute and funny, and the random conversations make it fun to read the thread. 
I'm still committed to using up things and not buying until my stash is gone, which is why I joined the use up your stash challenge..it's much more strict.  This one actually makes me want to buy more and more.  But I still like it, and I don't think it should change too much.


----------



## robot.

i say keep the loose format, but maybe have every person who joins post a "mission statement" that somehow relates to hair care and finances. like you said, using up a stash, saving money, finding staples, etc.


----------



## La Colocha

belle chevelure said:


> I've always been a lhcf lurker so this is the only thread where I participate.
> I mostly come here to chit chat and read reviews.
> I've been using up a lot and even eliminating lines..so this has helped me a lot.
> 
> *for me this is not a challenge anymore because it has served its purpose*.I think twice, I am able to distinguish between a want and a need and a splurge and this upcoming year, I am only giving myself 3 passes to buy bday, black friday and one random..so i have to use them wisely.
> 
> 
> I also love how people share their pre-poos recipes especially la colocha..


 
To the bolded your right red, i can't speak for no one else but i can't go any further with the u1b1 either. I know ive found staples and as far as the challenge aspect i really can't do much more than i have already done. I may have to start 2 new threads. Keep the u1b1 for those who still want or need to do it and a pj rehab thread.


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> *i say keep the loose format, but maybe have every person who joins post a "mission statement" that somehow relates to hair care and finances*. *like you said, using up a stash, saving money, finding staples, etc*.


 
We can do that Everybody doesn't have a budget but i like to help people save money wherever possible. I know charz is a big help in posting the sales so we can take advantage if we like.


----------



## Brownie518

ROBOTxcore said:


> i say keep the loose format, but maybe have every person who joins* post a "mission statement"* that somehow relates to hair care and finances. like you said, using up a stash, saving money, finding staples, etc.


 
 I like this idea!!!


----------



## chebaby

i like that idea too Robot. that way everyone knows what everyones goal is. and its written out so we can push that person(well not push but encourage).

my goal would be to save more money than i spend. to stick to satples for the most part. and to truley only splurge maybe 2x a year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm Glad it's All Out on the Table and we were all able to discuss"Our Options" _Thoroughly and Intelligently_ without hurt feelings etc.......(Like in some of the Horrific Threads you come across from time to time).

We needed to know where we are headed before the New Year Rolls around, so at least we've made some progress and established some 'Common Ground'.

Still waiting on Fab & Americka.  I tried to also pm Ms. Vee, but she doesn't receive pm's. 

Maybe Fab can add some of her Project Management Flava' Up in Here.  And give us an Honest Assessment.

Thanks Ladies.


----------



## BeetleBug

rosalindb said:


> You have said it all for me as I never officially joined either. I really do enjoy this thread though too



Ditto!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

For All Our "HONORARY MEMBERS" i.e. BeetleB, Robot, 'Fab', rosalindb

Much Love to You All!


----------



## chebaby

im trying to think of something else i can use up before the year is out and the only thing i can think of is retread conditioner, giovanni 50:50(which im using up tomorrow, and maybe curl junkiw rehab.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> im trying to think of something else i can use up before the year is out and the only thing i can think of is retread conditioner, giovanni 50:50(which im using up tomorrow, and maybe curl junkiw rehab.


 
Che, did you just get the curl junkie last week?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im trying to think of something else i can use up before the year is out* and the only thing i can think of is retread conditioner, giovanni 50:50(which im using up tomorrow, and maybe curl junkiw rehab.


 
I Know the Feeling Che!  I am trying to use up some stuff too on my next Wash Day which 'officially' will be 01-01-10.  

But....I should do my Hair Thursday, to fly under the radar and make it in with something Gone _before_ New Years. (Which I just might do).

I hope the remainder of my AE is gone.  And I know for sure, I'll use up a Vial of Redken Deep Fuel and a Vial of Ceramides.  That'll be about it tho'.


----------



## mkd

Do you ladies plan on doing progress threads?


----------



## Brownie518

Let me just say this...Folks can say what they want about this thread and what we discuss, but I know for sure that I have seriously cut my buying this year. And my stash is soooo much smaller, too. Anytime I wanted to buy something, I had the Challenge in the back of my mind. I also cut back on buying body products, makeup, clothes, and books. S**t was just getting ridiculous in my house!!! LOL So, for me, this Challenge has really helped me. And I have found some excellent staple products, too!!!


----------



## Charz

Brownie518 said:


> Let me just say this...Folks can say what they want about this thread and what we discuss, but I know for sure that I have seriously cut my buying this year. And my stash is soooo much smaller, too. Anytime I wanted to buy something, I had the Challenge in the back of my mind. I also cut back on buying body products, makeup, clothes, and books. S**t was just getting ridiculous in my house!!! LOL So, for me, this Challenge has really helped me. And I have found some excellent staple products, too!!!



ITA on everything Brownie said!

I have realized that I can't go through all the stuff I used to buy. I would either give it away or sale it, to make room for new stuff. I have to be realistic with the stuff I actually can use up before the expiration date, or before i get bored with it.

Plenty of people


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, did you just get the curl junkie last week?


 no, ive had the rehab conditioner for a while. i just got the hibiscus leave in last week though


----------



## Shay72

I finished my Afroveda Ginseng Detangler. I like it alot so I will repurchase at some point.  Ain't nothing better or can even compare to Qhemet's Cocoa Detangling Ghee though.  I may try Kinky Curly's Knot Today at some point because I do like to have 2-3 products in a category. Oh yeah I used a can of coconut milk too.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Do you ladies plan on doing progress threads?


 
Like hair progress? I don't have a picture of when i bc'd. I may take a picture next month and then another one in dec 2010.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I finished my Afroveda Ginseng Detangler. I like it alot so I will repurchase at some point. Ain't nothing better or can even compare to Qhemet's Cocoa Detangling Ghee though. I may try Kinky Curly's Knot Today at some point because I do like to have 2-3 products in a category. Oh yeah I used a can of coconut milk too.


 
Good job shay, i might try something else of hers down the line. I saw she has kids products too.


----------



## La Colocha

I don't know if this has already been posted buy curl junkie is having a sale, 20%off $50.00 or more. Sale ends december 31st. Click for details
http://www.curljunkie.com/


----------



## Americka

I know it's late, but I'm finally here! We had a basketball game at school (I'm the assistant coach) and my oldest son had a game, so it was a busy evening. I wholeheartedly agree with many of earlier posts regarding the format of the thread. I found this thread at a crucial point in my hair care journey. This thread and the ladies who post in it have been so instrumental in my journey by teaching me to make wise decisions regarding products purchases, introducing me to high quality products, and providing comic relief at much needed times. I try very hard to adhere to the U1BI philosophy, but like some of the others - I am a "pj" for life! I am addicted to school/office supply items, but I've learned to use up what I have prior to purchasing more. (A really, really, really hard concept for me to grasp ) This thread is like home to me and I feel like I can always come back to it. It is often off-beat and off-topic, but I wouldn't want it any other way...​


----------



## *fabulosity*

I think I am exclusively living in this thread. I can't take people on here sometimes.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

*fabulosity* said:


> I think I am exclusively living in this thread. I can't take people on here sometimes.



Of those commenting I wonder how many actually do a BKT...  I don't either but at least I wasn't criticizing.


----------



## *fabulosity*

lamaravilla said:


> Of those commenting I wonder how many actually do a BKT...  I don't either but at least I wasn't criticizing.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> I don't know if this has already been posted buy curl junkie is having a sale, 20%off $50.00 or more. Sale ends december 31st. Click for details
> http://www.curljunkie.com/


 

No LC, No! You done did it!


----------



## Charz

*fabulosity* said:


> I think I am exclusively living in this thread. I can't take people on here sometimes.


 
Fab...some people just have no life....and blow other things way outta proportion and create drama so that they can have things to do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I got to thinking.........2010 is going to be OUR YEAR ! ! !

Here's to Hair Health !  Wealth ! and Prosperity on ALL Levels !


----------



## Charz

^ I know! I just resisted the Curl Junkie sale. I am a sucker for sales.


----------



## Charz

ALERT ALERT

KBB Has a end of the year special...........



 









Shipping is only $5 if your order is over $25.........






Seriously this is insulting.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I need for Kinky Cirly to have a darn sale *pouts*


----------



## panamoni

Hi Ladies,

Know I'm late to the recent conversation about the future of the thread, but just want to say that I love the atmosphere in this thread, and, I've used it to post when I'm using something up, and to get reviews on products that have worked for others.  It has also been nice getting to "know" a smaller group of posters.  I'm not on here as much as I'd like because of internet issues when I'm not at work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Think Imma do my Hair on Thursday.  Instead of Friday.

So, I am putting my Regimen together today.  Hopefully, I will use something up.

I will feel alot better to have used up something before entering 2010.

_*don't ask me why*_erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> No LC, No! You done did it!


 
You done turned me into a pusha



Charzboss said:


> ALERT ALERT
> 
> KBB Has a end of the year special...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping is only $5 if your order is over $25.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously this is insulting.


 
Lmao i thought it was going to be something.


----------



## chebaby

i have made my decision. this friday i am going to give myself a protein treatment with abba and cut all my heat damage off(well as much as i can without having a big chunk missing). at first i was chopping about 1/2 inch every month to get rid of the damaged ends in that section, but for the last 3 months i never did it and now the straight ends are so long, my puffs just dont look right anymore.


----------



## La Colocha

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHEBABY. *sings* go shawty its ya birthday we gone party like its ya birthday, we gonna sip bacardi cause its ya birthday, and we don't give a #$%* cause its ya birthday.


----------



## chebaby

also my honey fig and bony came today. but my honey fig is at the PO so i have to pic it up tomorrow.


----------



## mkd

Happy birthday Che!!!! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## mkd

Che, what did you get from BONY?


----------



## chebaby

thanx La. 
 peanutbutta jelly peanutbutta jelly, im getting jiggy wit it.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, what did you get from BONY?


 toca emergencia or something like that. and a sebastians color in red brunett. im going to cut my hair and do the color this friday. i dont know how to post pics yet but i'll find out so i can show before and afters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

GO Che ! GO Che ! Go Che ! GO Che ! GO Che !  GO Che!  GO Che! GO Che! GO Che!









:bday5::bday5::bday5:








birthday2:birthday2


----------



## IDareT'sHair

When is Errrbody Doing Their Hair?

I'm planning to do mine Thursday morning and I see Chepresent is doing hers on Friday......

When are Ya'll Doing Yours???oke:oke:


----------



## maysay

I'm doing mine wed so that it'll be dry by thursday. I'm going to a clippers game and I'll be sitting close to the court, so my hair needs to be cute. Can't catch a baller looking a mess.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> When is Errrbody Doing Their Hair?
> 
> I'm planning to do mine Thursday morning and I see Chepresent is doing hers on Friday......
> 
> When are Ya'll Doing Yours???oke:oke:



Saturday or Sunday - I need to do a post-relaxer protein treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> Saturday or Sunday - I need to do a post-relaxer protein treatment.


 
That's what I'm Doing!  What are you using?  I am still tryna' decide...erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

maysay said:


> I'm doing mine wed so that it'll be dry by thursday. I'm going to a clippers game and *I'll be sitting close to the court, so my hair needs to be cute. Can't catch a baller looking a mess.*


 
Don't Forget About US!


----------



## fattyfatfat

im going to go to supercuts after work to see if "becky" will cut my hair and to see how much they will charge.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's what I'm Doing!  What are you using?  I am still tryna' decide...erplexed



Hopefully, between now and then, I'll be able to purchase the Aphogee 2 minute. If not, I'll use my old standby - an egg mixed with a light protein conditioner, honey, and grapeseed oil.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> When is Errrbody Doing Their Hair?


 
Im doing my hair thursday. I don't know what im going to do yet, ill report back when i do.



maysay said:


> . *Can't catch a baller looking a mess*.


 
 Gone girl, and if you get one and get married, please don't walk around looking like nessa bryant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> im going to go to supercuts after work to see if "becky" will cut my hair and to see how much they will charge.


 
You Mean TRIM..........Don't You WnS?


----------



## fattyfatfat

I DO mean trim. However, I noticed that "becky" calls a trim a cut. I called a place yesterday and asked how much a trim would cost. She said...no...a CUT. Ummmm ok...Becky. Im on the super cuts site and it says a cut is $16. Not too bad. Im going to walk to supercuts after work to see how they react to an AA in their salon.




IDareT'sHair said:


> You Mean TRIM..........Don't You WnS?


----------



## La Colocha

washnset said:


> im going to go to supercuts after work to see if "becky" will cut my hair and to see how much they will charge.


 
"Megan" doesn't charge too much. If so try mastercuts we got a few of us working there. And make sure you be stern in what you want. And if you feel anything out of the ordinary, GET UP. Don't sit there and take it, if the wind is blowing wrong outside get up and leave.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I guess I'll do a shampoo on Thursday night before church so I can ring in the new year with a fresh start on all accounts. Then I'll also have to do a DC with my babydaddy Sitrinillah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> I DO mean trim. However, I noticed that "becky" calls a trim a cut. I called a place yesterday and asked how much a trim would cost. She said...no...a CUT. Ummmm ok...Becky. Im on the super cuts site and it says a cut is $16. Not too bad. *Im going to walk to supercuts after work to see how they react to an AA in their salon.*


 
Chile........Please Keep Us Posted.  Cause that's exactly 'where' I'm going. 

Either there or Saturday's, MasterCuts etc.  But It will be a minute.

_*i gotta grow some first*_


----------



## fattyfatfat

I really wish I could feel the same way about sitrinillah like you and mkd do! my sitrinillah is on its way to mkd right now. but VF....now thats my babydaddy!



lamaravilla said:


> I guess I'll do a shampoo on Thursday night before church so I can ring in the new year with a fresh start on all accounts. *Then I'll also have to do a DC with my babydaddy Sitrinillah*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> I guess I'll do a shampoo on Thursday night before church so I can ring in the new year with a fresh start on all accounts. *Then I'll also have to do a DC with my babydaddy Sitrinillah.*


 
WOW!  I Can't Wait!  I will bust it open during the DDC Challenge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> Hopefully, between now and then, I'll be able to purchase the Aphogee 2 minute. If not, I'll use my old standby - an egg mixed with a light protein conditioner, honey, and grapeseed oil.


 
Thanks Americka.

I think I'll Co-Wash with Millcreek Keratin, use Giovanni Nutra-Fix for a Light Reconstructor and then DC with 'hopefully' the Remainder of my AE Garlic.


----------



## chebaby

depending on how im feeling i might do my hair tonight


----------



## chebaby

so washnset have you every gone to supercuts before?
i was thinking about going but i think i rather do my hair myself. i actually might not cut it all, i might just even out the top so that when i wear my puff the long heat straight part wont overwhelm the curly part. eventually i will need a real cut thought because the nape is too long for my liking.


----------



## chebaby

also i cannot wait to get my package from the PO tomorrow. i really want to try the DB hydrating milks. and i want to try her deep conditioner too but i didnt get that


----------



## fattyfatfat

nope. it will be my first time. I want to go to supercuts because I feel they understand "cut one inch" unlike most of these whack salons I have gone to. Im going to walk in and ask how much a trim is, but to also see how they react to an AA in their salon. all I want is a trim. hopefully someone in a salon will understand this!

im 9wks post this week. trying soooooooooo hard to make 15!





chebaby said:


> *so washnset have you every gone to supercuts before?*
> i was thinking about going but i think i rather do my hair myself. i actually might not cut it all, i might just even out the top so that when i wear my puff the long heat straight part wont overwhelm the curly part. eventually i will need a real cut thought because the nape is too long for my liking.


----------



## chebaby

well i hope the trim goes well for you washnset.
yea im just gonna do it myself. once i chop these ends i think ill fall back in love with my hair all over again.
oh and i tried to mixed chicks leave in today. its good, i like it. its not the best of course, and i think the real reaosn my hair is so soft is because of my shea butter mix but still i like it.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I gotta get me some Shea butter!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> once i chop these ends *i think ill fall back in love with my hair all over again.*


 
Ya'll Definitely Got A Love Affair Goin' On!


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> also i cannot wait to get my package from the PO tomorrow. i really want to try the DB hydrating milks. and i want to try her deep conditioner too but i didnt get that


 
Im waiting on a package too. Why didn't nobody tell me ulta is about 4 hours away. Shoot i should have got more stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

washnset said:


> im going to go to supercuts after work to see if *"becky"* will cut my hair and to see how much they will charge.


 


La Colocha said:


> "*Megan"* doesn't charge too much. If so try mastercuts we got a few of us working there. And make sure you be stern in what you want. And if you feel anything out of the ordinary, GET UP. Don't sit there and take it, if the wind is blowing wrong outside get up and leave.


 
 Ya'll crazy!!! LOL

T, I don't know when I'll be doing my hair this week. We're supposed to have an ice storm on New Year's Eve so I don't know if I'm going out. Probably early Thursday morning, like around 5 am.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll Ladies are Something Else!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Definitely Got A Love Affair Goin' On!


 lmao yes we do. sometimes i am just inlove with my hair. that is not the case today. girl you should see it. im wearing a puff and the front heat damage stick straight ends are hanging over the curly ends it looks a hot mess. i wouldnt lie to ya, it sho do  look a HAM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao yes we do. sometimes i am just inlove with my hair. that is not the case today. girl you should see it. im wearing a puff and the front heat damage stick straight ends are hanging over the curly ends *it looks a hot mess. i wouldnt lie to ya, it sho do look a HAM.*


 
I Find that Hard to Believe.  I think it's just you.  I'm sure it looks fine.

You know what they say:

"We are Our Own Worst Critics"


----------



## fattyfatfat

I went to Supercuts and met Becky.

She told me that to trim my hair, it would be $16.46 

I'll go there this Saturday to get ONE INCH trimmed off. Ill wash my hair myself, then go then go to supercuts for my TRIM, then come back home to wash and deep condition my hair. I dont want to take these ends with me into 2010.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> I went to Supercuts and met Becky.
> 
> She told me that to trim my hair, it would be $16.46
> 
> I'll go there this Saturday to get ONE INCH trimmed off. Ill wash my hair myself, then go then go to supercuts for my TRIM, then come back home to wash and deep condition my hair. I dont want to take these ends with me into 2010.


 
Good For You WnS!

So I guess BECKY and Her Cousin MEGHAN are Cool

Let Us Know How it Goes!


----------



## chebaby

yall and these names are a trip.
i know where to come when i want a good laugh.


----------



## Charz

Happy Birthday Che!!!!!
Holallaaaaaa


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> yall and these names are a trip.
> i know where to come when i want a good laugh.


 
The funny thing is i have never met anyone named becky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey CB!

When and what are you doing to your Hair?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

La Colocha said:


> The funny thing is i have never met anyone named becky.



I know 4 Becky's. 3 of them are white and one is black. The black one is my fiance's sister, Her name is really Yvette but he couldn't say that when he was a baby, Vette came out like Beck, which evolved into Becky


----------



## Brownie518

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CHE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mkd

I am pre pooing now with a light protein and I am about to wash with the amala cream rinse and then DC with banana brulee.


----------



## chebaby

thanx for the b-day wishes you guys lol.

La, i met a girl name becky. and she really was how they describe on this board. she used to snitch on her co workers for little things like eating when they werent supossed to lol. she got mad when she tried to take one of their jobs behind their backs but she didnt get it. she was gone in less than a month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I am pre pooing now with a light protein and I am about to wash with the amala cream rinse and then DC with banana brulee.


 
That Sounds Good mk! 

I can't wait to do my Hair!  (And hopefully use up some stuff).  

I pulled my Giovanni Nutra-Fix out and I think I could actually use that up this wash-day.  

Even though it's a Staple, I will move on to other _light_ reconstructors in my Stash and come back to it later.


----------



## chebaby

im gonna use up my curl junkie rehab this week. i guess i'll use that up on friday before i do my color. im thinking about doing my cut and protein tonight and do the color on friday. idk, i change my mind so much i can never decide.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> The funny thing is i have never met anyone named becky.


 
My supervisor's name is Becky and she a'ight.  She has curly hair and is always looking for something to define her curls and complains about frizziness.  She does a wash & go everyday.  One of her sisters has a tighter curl pattern and does wash & go a few times a week but not daily. They're yt.


----------



## Shay72

Che--Happy B-Day


----------



## mkd

The protein conditioner I used was sexy strong hair, I guess that line has sexy everything, the only other one I can think of is sexy straight hair and the pumpkin stuff.  I grabbed at marshalls because it was cheap.  I like it, I wouldn't buy it again but it was cool for a few dollars.  I like the amala cream rinse, it was just like co washing so I don't know that I would buy it again either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> The protein conditioner I used was sexy strong hair, I guess that line has sexy everything, the only other one I can think of is sexy straight hair and the pumpkin stuff. I grabbed at marshalls because it was cheap. I like it, *I wouldn't buy it again but it was cool for a few dollars. I like the amala cream rinse, it was just like co washing so I don't know that I would buy it again either*.


 
It's Good You Know Now mk. 

Well.....Look At it this way:  The Search Goes On!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im gonna use up my curl junkie rehab this week. i guess i'll use that up on friday before i do my color. im thinking about doing my cut and protein tonight and do the color on friday.* idk, i change my mind so much i can never decide.*


 

     That's What I was thinking


----------



## chebaby

i need to shampoo my hair too. i didnt want to but i need to because it feels so producty lol. it might be because i co washed with HE totally twisted today. that stuff makes  the hair so silky but i think its a false since of softness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i need to shampoo my hair too. i didnt want to but i need to because it feels so producty lol. it might be because i co washed with HE totally twisted today. *that stuff makes the hair so silky but i think its a false since of softness.*


 
And You KNOW SOFTNESS!

What will you use to Shampoo?  Your Black Soap Stuff or will You Clarify?


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!  I just saw this.  I wonder why I can't receive pm.
I like this thread, I agree with the idea of folks posting their own mission statements.  I have been at lhcf for years but this is one of the few threads that I consistently participate in.  I like the loose format, I like the off topics, I just feel like it is fun! I know that I have been commited to buying less products and being smarter e.g. Using what I have but adding jbco to it

I also like the idea of breaking up the thread in quarters.

Charz is right pjs normally don't just have once vice.  Mine at this moment is shoes/perfume.  So I am struggling with that.   






IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm Glad it's All Out on the Table and we were all able to discuss"Our Options" _Thoroughly and Intelligently_ without hurt feelings etc.......(Like in some of the Horrific Threads you come across from time to time).
> 
> We needed to know where we are headed before the New Year Rolls around, so at least we've made some progress and established some 'Common Ground'.
> 
> Still waiting on Fab & Americka.  I tried to also pm Ms. Vee, but she doesn't receive pm's.
> 
> Maybe Fab can add some of her Project Management Flava' Up in Here.  And give us an Honest Assessment.
> 
> Thanks Ladies.


----------



## chebaby

i think im gonna clarify with my curls shampoo and then use the abba treatment. i would deep condition tonight but i need to go to sleep because i have alot to do tomorrow 
im gonna try a big twist out and i hope it comes out good. i tried one today and it was a no go. but we will see. i love my braid outs but im ready for a different look.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MissVee said:


> Hey ladies! I just saw this. I wonder why I can't receive pm.
> I like this thread, I agree with the idea of folks posting their own mission statements. I have been at lhcf for years but this is one of the few threads that I consistently participate in. I like the loose format, I like the off topics, I just feel like it is fun! I know that I have been commited to buying less products and being smarter e.g. Using what I have but adding jbco to it
> 
> I also like the idea of breaking up the thread in quarters.
> 
> Charz is right pjs normally don't just have once vice. Mine at this moment is shoes/perfume. So I am struggling with that.


 
Hi Ms. Vee!  Thanks for reporting in

What Are you doing to your Hair and Have you Used Up anything lately?


----------



## BrownBetty

I am going in for a wash and set with a blow thursday.  I am used thermasmooth and it has my 10 week post hair feeling like I have a relaxer.

I used up a conditioner, it was a shea butter cream.  I want to rebuy... It is a really a good rinse out conditioner.  



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ms. Vee!  Thanks for reporting in
> 
> What Are you doing to your Hair and Have you Used Up anything lately?


----------



## Shay72

I'm sitting up here on LHCF when I should be using my shea butter on my hair.  Let me go look at some youtube videos so I can be a bit more productive.


----------



## La Colocha

I am still using and loving my shea butter. Im going to see how long it takes me to get tired of it, but so far i love it. I didn't need to moisturize yesterday my hair was really soft and squishy. Im not having any cravings either.


----------



## chebaby

i tasted juices and berries last night by accident and it really does taste the way it smells. i was spraying my hair and using a clip to seperate. i put the clip in my mouth and instantly new what i had tasted lol.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i tasted juices and berries last night by accident and it really does taste the way it smells. i was spraying my hair and using a clip to seperate. i put the clip in my mouth and instantly new what i had tasted lol.


 
Hmm i wonder what frank juice tastes like.


----------



## chebaby

i clarified my hair with curls, it didnt lather so i then shampood with carols dauter tui and my hair looked so good. i think i just needed to get rid of build up. but first i pre pood with the toca emergencia and i dont like it. it is very thick with no slip and very hard to spread on my dry hair. and i dont think it did anything either. now i have the color on my hair and it looks dark so i get the feeling im not even going to see anything.
im tiered so i will braid my hair tonight in 6-8 braids with my shea butter mix and do the cut and protein on friday.


----------



## La Colocha

Did you say how much before you were going to cut off? Is it just your ends?


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby;9732136[COLOR=Purple said:
			
		

> *]i tasted juices and berries last night by accident*[/COLOR] and it really does taste the way it smells. i was spraying my hair and using a clip to seperate. i put the clip in my mouth and instantly new what i had tasted lol.



 I'll have to see what's up with the Juices & Berries!! 



La Colocha said:


> Hmm i wonder what frank juice tastes like.


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, by the way, what were you two doing up so late????


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Charz, how long do the bath bombs from Lush last? Do they have an expiration date or is it like the soaps?


----------



## panamoni

Hey, I have a suggestion for the new name of the thread:
-Hair Journey Support Thread
-HHG Support Thread

Or something to that effect, since it's a catch all, and would fit w the mission statement thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i tasted juices and berries last night by accident*.


 
I'm Glad it was an Accident!   erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hmm i wonder what frank juice tastes like.


 
Like Frank's Juice


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm Glad it was an Accident!   erplexed



At least we're tasting natural products T  It'd be different if we were eating some Pink Lotion


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> Charz, how long do the bath bombs from Lush last? Do they have an expiration date or is it like the soaps?


 
They last forever but I use mine within a year because they will use their scent if kept too long. Keep them stashed away in baggys in a cool place with no light. I split mine to get more than one bath from them.

Keep the soaps stashed in plastic bags too...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> At least we're tasting natural products T  *It'd be different if we were eating some Pink Lotion*


 
Chile, You Ain't Neva' Lied!

Please don't tell me you've tasted Yo' Baby's D!  The Infamous Sitrinillah?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile, You Ain't Neva' Lied!
> 
> Please don't tell me you've tasted Yo' Baby's D!  The Infamous Sitrinillah?




 erplexed


----------



## mkd

I like those name Pana.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> erplexed


 



Couldn't resist that Orange Creamsicle thing uh?????


----------



## mkd

Is the HV 2 step protein treatment considered a strong treatment?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

mkd said:


> Is the HV 2 step protein treatment considered a strong treatment?



I think it's more along the lines of Aphogee 2 minute protein condish rather than the Aphogee 2 step treatment.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Is the HV 2 step protein treatment considered a s
> strong treatment?


 
I believe it is very light. I am using it tonight!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll we only have what???.........a Day left in 2009?  WOW!  This Year Flew By. It's still hard to believe.

I am Anxious to see all the Progress we make in 2010!  When we look back at All the Fun & All the Buying We did this Year.:reddancer:

Now We will Look To All The Progress and All the Goals.  I Pray that We ALL Reach our 2010 Hair Goals, Budget Goals, Regimen Goals, Stash Goals, Health Goals, "Relationship Goals" whatever Your Hearts Desire 2010 to be For You.

We will be hitting the Re-Set Button on Our Lives.

It's been a Fun Journey thus far with this Group and Hopefully we all arrive at our destinations.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Ups has been to my house everyday this week and last week. My family is looking at me like I'm crazy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> *Ups has been to my house everyday this week and last week. My family is looking at me like I'm crazy *


 
Girl, So Do My Neighbors..............


----------



## mkd

Charzboss said:


> I believe it is very light. I am using it tonight!


 I can't wait to see how you like it.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey CB!
> 
> When and what are you doing to your Hair?


 

Hey girl. I had been wearing twists for 5 days and now my twist out is 3 days old. It still looks good but I wanna use my new products!

I am using the Methi Sativa Protein Set today. 
I will wash with Hairveda's Shikakai Shampoo bar.
I will use my Shescentit Cococream as my Leave-In.

Then I will proceed to twist with Lush's Big tease gel and some HV avasoya oil on my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Last Wash Days of 2009.................Time to Get it Done !oke:  

And KIM.....


----------



## mkd

You washing yet T?  DId you already post what you are using? 

I think I want to graduate to henna??? But I am scared of the color.  I think I am going to throw some amla in it and roll.  If it turns red, I guess I will dye my hair brown.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *You washing yet T?* *DId you already post what you are using?*
> 
> I think I want to graduate to henna??? But I am scared of the color. I think I am going to throw some amla in it and roll. If it turns red, I guess I will dye my hair brown.


 
I Think Imma do it in the morning. 

I'm thinking either about Co-Washing with Millcreek Keratin or Alterna Hemp Hydrate...and then Use Giovanni Nutra-Fix for a Light Reconstructor and then "Steam" with Alter Ego Garlic.

If I use the Millcreek there is a possibility I could use that up.  And the Nutra-Fix and 'Hopefully' The Alter Ego.  So that would be 3-4 Things Gone (including the Vial of Ceramides).

I will then finish up with a Vial of Ceramides, PC and a Good Leave-In.


----------



## robot.

:lovedrool:

so i was just minding my business five minutes ago when the bell rings. when i didn't hear anyone else go to get it, i race down the stairs. i open the door and i have four boxes waiting for me. 

i open the door and try to stack them all in my arms, just  my face off. i turn around and my brother is standing at the stairs, looking.

Me: 
Him:  
Me: 
Him: ...Are you okay?
Me:  (I literally cackled like some kinda fiend.)

I love getting packages! I'm about to try out the comb I just got.  *excited*


----------



## redecouvert

hello everyone 
just wanted to say that Sunshine made a video about the sheabutter situation
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwHWOlI22EQ


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> :lovedrool:
> 
> so i was just minding my business five minutes ago when the bell rings. when i didn't hear anyone else go to get it, i race down the stairs. i open the door and i have four boxes waiting for me.
> 
> i open the door and try to stack them all in my arms, just  my face off. i turn around and my brother is standing at the stairs, looking.
> 
> Me:
> Him:
> Me:
> Him: ...Are you okay?
> Me:  (I literally cackled like some kinda fiend.)
> 
> I love getting packages! I'm about to try out the comb I just got.  *excited*


 
What Else Did You Get Robot! 

What Was in the Other 3 BOXES!:lovedrool:


----------



## robot.

belle chevelure said:


> hello everyone
> just wanted to say that Sunshine made a video about the sheabutter situation
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwHWOlI22EQ



She's so beautiful.  And such a radiant personality too. I can't wait to order from her.

I'm gonna order some shea nuts and try to make my own shea butter. I found a basic tutorial, so it'll be interesting to try.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

ROBOT!!! Did you try the spacells face mitt yet?


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> What Else Did You Get Robot!
> 
> What Was in the Other 3 BOXES!:lovedrool:



I got my avocado butter, more rejuvacote (lamara, that site is legit!), and the M2 skincare line.

Now, I'm just holding off on hairveda, shescentit, and peacelove (i hope she gets her shea butter soon!). And then I'm done for long time. I'll be good to go for a good few months, I know.  (Oh, and a few Lush goodies). I buy in spurts and this spurt is over. 

And lamara, I have tried it and I have never used anything like it. It's weird.  My skin feels weird when it's wet, but when it's dry, my skin just feel so dewy and lush! My clarisonic never did that.  I'm using it daily, so I hope to see good things with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> My clarisonic never did that.


 
So, did you ever Decide to Sell the Clarisonic?


----------



## redecouvert

happy birthday chebaby!!!!!!!!

@Robotxcore: the housing assistant also thinks I am crazy. They keep telling me that I must have a lot of friends who love me...I think they should mind their own business...lol
anyways my sis is leaving on Saturday(she has been visiting for the holidays) and with an extra luggage full of products. I gave her away the lines I decided not to use.
my stash is getting smaller and smaller  this challenge has really served up its purpose especially the use it up 1 before getting a new one.
Living in Zimbabwe, we had to stock up on stuff before prices increased as they increased every week... 
I still have that habit and this challenge has helped me to curb it


----------



## mkd

Red/Belle, 

Did you try the Christine Gant bassabu DC?  Did you like it?


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, by the way, what were you two doing up so late????


 
Girl i can never sleep so im always up



IDareT'sHair said:


> Like Frank's Juice


 
Eww frank's juice



lamaravilla said:


> Ups has been to my house everyday this week and last week. My family is looking at me like I'm crazy


 
I got a box on monday and 1 today. I have one coming saturday and 3 on monday. I love it christmas everyday.



belle chevelure said:


> hello everyone
> just wanted to say that Sunshine made a video about the sheabutter situation
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwHWOlI22EQ


 
I was coming to post this. I hope she can work it out with her vedor because i think that shea makes the product. And if she changes, no matter if its made the same it may be different. I have tried different shea butters and this one is the best ive ever had. My hair loves this. I hope everything works out. But in the mean time ill indulge in a few bottles of cutie juice when it comes out. If it doesn't have glycerin.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, did you ever Decide to Sell the Clarisonic?



man, i'm still torn over that thing. i like using it, but maaaan...


----------



## redecouvert

@mkd: I tried it once and it was nice..not wow. I can't give a full review yet because I only used it once and the fact that it was scented deterred me from it.
Now I gave it to my little sister who loooooves it!
So I got a new one, it is also unscented( I really appreciate the fact that she customized it for it) and I'll be using it again to see how it is before giving my final verdict.
so far I can say that I prefer darcy's botanicals hair mask


----------



## mkd

Thanks Red, I haven't heard many people talking about it but I know you and Fab have ordered from her.  I didn't like it enough to purchase, she sent me a sample and it was good but not great.  The smell was pretty strong.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Did you say how much before you were going to cut off? Is it just your ends?


 i should have said trim. im just cutting about 1/2 to 1 inch of the heat damage ends in the front. i wont touch the rest of my hair.

mkd, thank you so much, i got the package today.

i got my honey fig order from the PO today and i have to say i am loving darcys botanicals. the curl detangling milk smells so freaking good. the smell is called sweet cream. then the smell of the peach kernal milk is too. the peach kernal is much thicker than the other milk and her daily leave in and has more oils in it so i used that today on my wash and go puff and that stuff is amazing.
i forgot i ordered the curls coconut conditioner. i dont think i like it. its very weird in that it has a lot of slip but doesnt detangle. in fact is tightens my curls to the point where its hard to get my fingers through and i honestly cant say i find it moisturizing.
and i got the hamadi shea cream which i have not tried but am pretty sure im going to sale it. it is sooooo thick, i thought it would be creamy but its not. and the smell is weird too. something familiar but i cant put my finger on it.
and i cant wait to use the comb i got too. its very soft.

and that toque emergencia stuff im selling too. that stuff was wack.
and the color did take but i dont think anyone would notice. its like a dark cherry wood color. i had light ends so it covered those so for the most part my hair looks very dark with a red tint in the light. its ok. it did make my hair very shiny.


----------



## mkd

You're welcome Che!  You and Red are making Darcy's sound good.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Like Frank's Juice


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


>


 
IK.  That was Nasty...... 

Just don't Swallow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ok...........Ya'll Where is Fab??? 

_Still_ On the Midnight Train to GA? _*woot woot*_?

_The angry mob didn't capture her did they_?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK. That was Nasty......
> 
> Just don't Swallow.






IDareT'sHair said:


> Ok...........Ya'll Where is Fab???
> 
> _Still_ On the Midnight Train to GA? _*woot woot*_?
> 
> _The angry mob didn't capture her did they_?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ok...........Ya'll Where is Fab???
> 
> _Still_ On the Midnight Train to GA? _*woot woot*_?
> 
> _*The angry mob didn't capture her did they*_?


 
She's ok. Fab is a og, she'll get down when need be.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ok...........Ya'll Where is Fab???
> 
> _Still_ On the Midnight Train to GA? _*woot woot*_?
> 
> _The angry mob didn't capture her did they_?



She's taking a break, but probably still lurking  The crazies can get to ya, so it's best to just remove yourself for awhile...

Besides, she's too busy making big dollars


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK. That was Nasty......
> 
> *Just don't Swallow*.


 
That don't matter just don't bite it, ok im done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *That don't matter just don't bite it, ok im done*.


 
Frank Betta' GO Ask Greg!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *She's ok. Fab is a og, she'll get down when need be.*


 


lamaravilla said:


> She's taking a break, but probably still lurking  *The crazies can get to ya, so it's best to just remove yourself for awhile...*
> 
> Besides, she's too busy making big dollars


 
IK She can handle her Business!:hardslap:  

I just 'missed' her


----------



## robot.

I wanna make youtube videos. I wish I had a clearer camera. I thought my MBP would make awesome videos, but my skin looks foggy.


----------



## chebaby

yea Fab can handle her own. she is very tell it like it is.

La, i want to try the cute juice too. i wonder whats in it because i remember way back when she said it was just water and coconut and evoo. but i saw a recent video where that stuff was thick and i was thinking that cant just be water and oil. so i want to try it.
and you are right. all shea butter is not the same.


----------



## mkd

Robot, you should do it.  I haven't even reached putting my face in my siggy picture on LHCF yet.  I was thinking about doing it yesterday


----------



## robot.

mkd said:


> Robot, you should do it.  I haven't even reached putting my face in my siggy picture on LHCF yet.  I was thinking about doing it yesterday



i just uploaded my first video.  but it's on private. i just wanna see my face on a youtube screen. 

maybe i'll play around with iVideo. i have nothing but time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea Fab can handle her own. she is very tell it like it is.
> 
> La, i want to try the cute juice too. i wonder whats in it because i remember way back when she said it was just water and coconut and evoo. but i saw a recent video where that stuff was thick and i was thinking that cant just be water and oil. so i want to try it.
> and you are right. all shea butter is not the same.


 
Well....Ms. Lady.....

Do You Feel Another Year Older?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> yea Fab can handle her own. she is very tell it like it is.
> 
> La, i want to try the cute juice too. i wonder whats in it because i remember way back when she said it was just water and coconut and evoo. but i saw a recent video where that stuff was thick and i was thinking that cant just be water and oil. so i want to try it.
> and you are right. all shea butter is not the same.


 
I emailed her about it. I hope she tells me because for me no glycerin and no coconut oil . Yeah i hope the shea stays the same. I love the sunshine and i would be crushed if it didn't work the same.



mkd said:


> Robot, you should do it. I haven't even reached putting my face in my siggy picture on LHCF yet. I was thinking about doing it yesterday


 
I agree, robo shoud do it, and email us the link if you do. And mk do it if your comfortable. I have posted my face before but i like showing the back of my head better. My ashy colochas.


----------



## mkd

I would post my pic in this thread as an attachment.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well....Ms. Lady.....
> 
> Do You Feel Another Year Older?


 nope not at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> nope not at all.


 
Good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

You Know Ya'll, I am looking forward to next year, to really see if I can Curb My Spending as far as Hair Products go in 2010.  

Admittedly, this isn't my first addiction/battle I have had to "Overcome" I've shared my experiences with Household items, Perfumes, Shoes/Boots, Purses, Coats _*cough cough*_ Erm..I don't think I shared that one.

I am going to try to overcome the Hair Product Buying thing, like I did with all the others.......So, this will be interesting, but it is something I have to deal with.

So.......here I go again.

:crossfingers:      :crossfingers:     :crossfingers:


----------



## chebaby

you can do it T.
i am looking forward to the new year too. i plan on doing many things differently this coming year. after looking at sunshines videos i realized i know my hair can thrive on just shea butter and oils for styling. in fact ive said that before i even watched her videos, that shea butter/mixes are a savior to my hair. so why dont i just use that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> you can do it T.
> *i am looking forward to the new year too. i plan on doing many things differently this coming year. after looking at sunshines videos i realized i know my hair can thrive on just shea butter and oils for styling. in fact ive said that before i even watched her videos, that shea butter/mixes are a savior to my hair. so why dont i just use that?*


 
Yeah, that was a Nice YT Video (Thanks for Sharing that BellC).

IK, and you are going to be in School!  This is going to be such a "Different Year" for Alot of Us.

As far as you:  Girl, You Like Products. (and Stuff) And if it wasn't Hair Products, It would Prolly be something else.erplexed

Even tho' You Know Shea Butter Works well, You just like to "Experiment" with Other Things too.  And there is Nothing Wrong with that.


----------



## robot.

how many lbs of shea nuts should i get? erplexed

a pound seems like a good amount, but what if it doesn't actually make much butter? should i just get two, just in case i mess up the first ones? they're priced right, at the very least...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ROBOTxcore said:


> *how many lbs of shea nuts should i get?* erplexed
> 
> a pound seems like a good amount, but what if it doesn't actually make much butter? should i just get two, just in case i mess up the first ones? they're priced right, at the very least...


 
You Should Get 2lbs So You Won't Have to Order soon....erplexed


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Should Get 2lbs So You Won't Have to Order soon....erplexed



i'm tryna order from this one site, but it won't go through. there's another, but i don't wanna enter all my CC info. much too lazy.


----------



## chebaby

i dont like entering my cc information either. ive grown to love paypal.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, that was a Nice YT Video (Thanks for Sharing that BellC).
> 
> IK, and you are going to be in School! This is going to be such a "Different Year" for Alot of Us.
> 
> As far as you: Girl, You Like Products. (and Stuff) And if it wasn't Hair Products, It would Prolly be something else.erplexed
> 
> Even tho' You Know Shea Butter Works well, You just like to "Experiment" with Other Things too. And there is Nothing Wrong with that.


 very very true. i just like products lol. but i think after a while it will die down and itll just be shea butter. of course il have leave ins and you know i love my oyin but i think by the end of next year i will be all har shopped out


----------



## robot.

m'kay. i ordered. 

should i go ahead and place my hairveda order now?


----------



## robot.

here's what i found so more on how to make it:
http://www.sheabutterdirect.com/service.html

what confuses me:
-how should i roast it? and what exactly am i roasting?
-how do i "wash" a paste? erplexed

other than that, i understand everything else. would it be wrong of me to hit up my african friends?


----------



## chebaby

no, maybe they will know. just ask if they ever made it before, no biggie.
maybe thats why my yellow shea butter smelled like cigarett smoke, because they roast it.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> no, maybe they will know. just ask if they ever made it before, no biggie.
> maybe thats why my yellow shea butter smelled like cigarett smoke, because they roast it.



Girl I want that curl junkie and goddess glaze....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> Girl I want that curl junkie and goddess glaze....


 
CB!

Wasn't Curl Junkie on Sale?


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> CB!
> 
> Wasn't Curl Junkie on Sale?



It was......le sigh. I'm just joking....kinda.....che don't break it up, for the love of God!


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> m'kay. i ordered.
> 
> should i go ahead and place my hairveda order now?


 
You can check but i think she is still closed.


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Girl I want that curl junkie and goddess glaze....


 Eta: i see your above post lol
if you really want it just let me know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You can check but i think she is still closed.


 
Yeah, I thought it was Closed to the 4therplexed


----------



## La Colocha

La Colocha said:


> You can check but i think she is still closed.


 
Whoop, never mind you can still order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Whoop, never mind you can still order.


 
WOOT! WOOT! 

Lemme Go Look


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOOT! WOOT!
> 
> Lemme Go Look


 
Yep gone and look out in your garage.. aka sickbaylol.


----------



## Shay72

Ya'll I am so in love with Sunshine's sunshine that I'm gonna try to cut my butters/greases/pomades list down to five . This was gonna be one of my limitless categories bc I'm so addicted to them. I'm thinking I may go with the butters or creams exclusively.  So I will be on a serious use up for the greases and pomades.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOOT! WOOT!
> 
> Lemme Go Look


 I have been "looking" all week.  I want to try the almond glaze.  I am going to see if my hair like sintrinillah before I decide what to order and when from HV.  I want the 2 step protein.  Monday, I have to hit up SSI.  my banana brulee is almost halfway gone and I don't have a back up.  I think her new products may be out on monday so I kind of want to get the reconstructor too.


----------



## mkd

Shay72 said:


> Ya'll I am so in love with Sunshine's sunshine that I'm gonna try to cut my butters/greases/pomades list down to five . This was gonna be one of my limitless categories bc I'm so addicted to them. I'm thinking I may go with the butters or creams exclusively. So I will be on a serious use up for the greases and pomades.


 Yall keep talking about this sunshine shea butter.  I need to go to the esty store, I know the link is a few pages back.   I am going to look at the YT video that red linked too as soon as I put my kiddos to bed.


----------



## chebaby

yea i cant wait until her etsy is back up. i forgot what brownie said she was sending me but whatever it is i will by the other along with the cutie juice when she opens.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Yall keep talking about this sunshine shea butter. I need to go to the esty store, I know the link is a few pages back. I am going to look at the YT video that red linked too as soon as I put my kiddos to bed.


 
The store is sold out, i saw that people have bought some of the sold out stuff or she took it down. She is out of shea butter. Hopefully we all can get some when she opens back up. Im pinching my jar because i want it to last. That will give me a chance to use up some darcy's oils that i have and use the sunshine just for my hair. It is really good. I hope in the future she offers samples to those who want to try.


----------



## chebaby

i can still smell the peach kernal milk in my hair and it smells so good.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I finally used up that stank arse Afroveda Shea Alma whipped butter. Laaaawd I'm so glad, it seemed like that 2 ounces would never finish


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yep gone and look out in your garage*.. aka sickbaylol.


 
Ain't that the Troof Ruth! 

I had 2 Almond Glaze in my Hairveda Cart and it still had $4.00 and when I clicked on it, it said: SOLD OUT


----------



## fattyfatfat

I purchased CHI iron guard today and a shampoo and conditioner from Njoi Creations.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> I finally used up that *stank arse Afroveda Shea Alma whipped butter. Laaaawd I'm so glad*, it seemed like that 2 ounces would never finish


 
Girl.......Is it that bad? I got 2 ounces out in Da' Stash! 

_*betta' use it while i'm under this WIG*_


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.......Is it that bad? I got 2 ounces out in Da' Stash!
> 
> _*betta' use it while i'm under this WIG*_



It's just very strong and it lingers. the last time I used it was Sunday and I could still smell it in my hair today  And the smell isn't pleasant like other products... I hate that stuff.

I would advise you to pre-poo with it or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> It's just very strong and it lingers. the last time I used it was Sunday and I could still smell it in my hair today  And the smell isn't pleasant like other products... I hate that stuff.
> 
> I would advise you to pre-poo with it or something.


 
_*goes out to Stashville to pull it out* _

_**i also have 2 ounces of the chocolatte**erplexed_


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

IDareT'sHair said:


> _*goes out to Stashville to pull it out* _
> 
> _**i also have 2 ounces of the chocolatte**erplexed_



I'm moving on to the cocolatte next, I don't like how it smells either. I forget who in here said it, but it was the perfect description, like chocolate going bad. 

The only Afroveda butter I like is the Curly Custard I don't know what she renamed it as it's the one with the green lable.


----------



## Charz

lamaravilla said:


> It's just very strong and it lingers. the last time I used it was Sunday and I could still smell it in my hair today  And the smell isn't pleasant like other products... I hate that stuff.
> 
> I would advise you to pre-poo with it or something.




That stuff stinks. It smells like crayons.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> *That stuff stinks*. It smells like crayons.


 

    

erplexed    erplexed  erplexed   erplexed 

   

Thanks Ladies...............


----------



## mkd

I like the way the afroveda curly custard smells too.  I don't like the way the twisted ginger butter smells but it works well on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> I'm moving on to the cocolatte next, *I don't like how it smells either.* I forget who in here said it, but it was the perfect description, like chocolate going bad.
> 
> The only Afroveda butter I like is the Curly Custard I don't know what she renamed it as it's the one with the green lable.


 


Charzboss said:


> *That stuff stinks*. It smells like crayons.


 


mkd said:


> I like the way the afroveda curly custard smells too.* I don't like the way the twisted ginger butter smells* but it works well on my hair.


 
Thanks Ladies.....

I will Use both of these Up Immediately!

And....I don't even have the Ginger, but it seems like they ALL STANK


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Ladies.....
> 
> I will Use both of these Up Immediately!
> 
> *And....I don't even have the Ginger, but it seems like they ALL STANK*


 
To the bolded, when she changed the ingredients the smells changed. I had all the butters in january and they all smelled good. Now i don't know what happened. I used to love the smell of shea amla and the one that smells like irish spring. The ginger one, and the curly custard used to smell like lemon frosting.


----------



## mkd

The curly custard still smells citrusy to me La, more like oranges though.  The ginger smells fresh but the smell is kind of strong to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La:  Are you Pre-Pooing tonight?  You're doing your hair tomorrow too aren't you?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La: Are you Pre-Pooing tonight? You're doing your hair tomorrow too aren't you?


 
I forgot thanks t. I will prepoo tommorrow. With avocado butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I forgot thanks t. I will prepoo tommorrow. With avocado butter.


 
Girl, You're Welcome!  I think I can use 3-4 things completely up tomorrow if I play my Cards Right.


----------



## chebaby

the curly custard smells like vanilla waiffers. thats the only reason i dont wanna sale it lol but it doesnt make my hair soft.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> the curly custard smells like vanilla waiffers. thats the only reason i dont wanna sale it lol but it doesnt make my hair soft.


 
When i used the curly custard i used a bit of the shea amla on top, and the smells didn't clash. But now idk.


----------



## chebaby

well im trying to get rid of most of my afroveda stuff because im just not into it anymore. the cocolatte is good but for most things shea butter is better. and the curly custard didnt work for me no matter how i used it. it made my hair border line crunchy.


----------



## mkd

Yeah, I like the curly custard but initially it makes my hair hard.  After a day or so it softens up. Same thing with my DD.


----------



## mkd

I was just uploading some Christmas pictures on my computer and came across some of my blond hair a few years ago. I can't believe I wore my hair THAT blond.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still on my Shea Butter Kick & Wheat Germ Oil.  So far so good. 

But I will start tryna' use up my Afroveda next week when I return to work.


----------



## La Colocha

I read on sunshine's blog that the cutie juice has water, coconut oil and olive oil or vit e oil ( i can't remember which one). That is all that was listed on there. I can't use coconut oil. Im sure if there are more ingredients it will be on the site when she starts to sell it.


----------



## chebaby

if thats all thats in it then it must be more oil than water but idk.

imm so upset somebody stole my iphone charger from work. i left it here last night by mistake and told the guy to put it in the drawer. he said he did but its not here so wtf is it? urgggg im so upset. people cant do nothing right. and my battery will be dead by the am.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> if thats all thats in it then it must be more oil than water but idk.
> 
> *imm so upset somebody stole my iphone charger from work. i left it here last night by mistake and told the guy to put it in the drawer. he said he did but its not here so wtf is it? urgggg im so upset. people cant do nothing right. and my battery will be dead by the am.*


 
Man........I Hate that Che!  I don't understand?

That's Just Terrible.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> if thats all thats in it then it must be more oil than water but idk.
> 
> imm so upset somebody stole my iphone charger from work. i left it here last night by mistake and told the guy to put it in the drawer. he said he did but its not here so wtf is it? urgggg im so upset. people cant do nothing right. and my battery will be dead by the am.


 
Im sorry che, someone probably watched him do it and waited until he left. Id tell the supervisor and see if he could help.


----------



## chebaby

i might just have to buy a charger tomorrow before i go to work. im just upset because i would never do that ya know. and also i know one of us, as in co workers, took it because no one else is allowed back here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i might just have to buy a charger tomorrow before i go to work. *im just upset because i would never do that ya know. *and also i know one of us, as in co workers, took it because no one else is allowed back here.


 
This is what makes me so freakin' mad about  @bolded.


----------



## fattyfatfat

ohh hellllll no che! I have an iphone too and I know whats its like to be without its charger! I hope you find out who did it and whoop their ***.


----------



## chebaby

lmao @ washnset.
i guess im more upset that this phone dies quickly. the battery is not long lasting so last night i wasnt really worried because i thought i would get here and be able to charge my phone. no such luck. but its a lesson learned, just make sure i have everything with me when i leave


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Do You Think the Thug will feel guilty and return it? 

OR Am I Just Wishful Thinking?


----------



## chebaby

idk he misht. maybe he did put it up and someone else took it. either way its crazy to me because why would someone just go in the drawer and look for something to take(because no one knew it was in there except the guy who put it there). and unless you have something in the drawer why even open it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> idk he misht. maybe he did put it up and someone else took it. either way its crazy to me because why would someone just go in the drawer and look for something to take(because no one knew it was in there except the guy who put it there). and unless you have something in the drawer why even open it?


 
Try Not to Worry Che. Try not to get all stressed out.

I really feel bad.  I know you feel violated.


----------



## chebaby

i sure do T. but like i said its a lesson learned.


----------



## chebaby

ok i just found out that 2 of the girls thats here when im not are on vacation so that narrows it down.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ok i just found out that 2 of the girls thats here when im not are on vacation so that narrows it down.


 
I hope you find out, its either dude or someone else.


----------



## robot.

WTH is peacelove doing on etsy? If she ain't got none, why don't she just take the listings down? Instead of upping the price to a ridiculous amount?


----------



## redecouvert

@lacolocha: hello  I was trying to find out from previous posts how you use your coffee butter but I couldn't find the exact page. How do you use it again?

@Robot: i think there's a glitch because the price is usually not that high


----------



## La Colocha

belle chevelure said:


> @lacolocha: hello  I was trying to find out from previous posts how you use your coffee butter but I couldn't find the exact page. How do you use it again?
> 
> @Robot: i think there's a glitch because the price is usually not that high


 
I use it as a prepoo.


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> WTH is peacelove doing on etsy? If she ain't got none, why don't she just take the listings down? Instead of upping the price to a ridiculous amount?


 
Its a glitch, and if someone is slow enough to want to pay a grand for some shea butter then.......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK.  That was Nasty......
> 
> Just don't Swallow.





Oh, Terri!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, Terri!!!!!!!!!!


 
Chile we talkin' Frank & Greg's Juices 

What YOU Talkin' Bout????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!  Happy NYE!

Well, I am sitting under my Heat Cap.  Decided not to Steam today.  I did not finish up my Millcreek Keratin (like I had hoped), I have about one more.  

I _switched_ from Giovanni Nutra-Fix to Nexxus Keraphix (I thought I needed something a little heavier).  But I will finish up the Nutri-Fix for sure Next Week.

I did finally use up the Alter Ego Garlic. (YAY!)  This will be a Repurchase (at some point).  I  that Stuff and will always want to have it on hand.

I will probably heat cap for about an hour or so and then just let the Conditioner sit for a while.  I will finish up with a Vial of Ceramides, Seal in with PC, Apply Leave in and a Little JBCO and Dry.

Will moisturize and put on pretty-wrap.  Well....That's My Tribute to 2009!  As I look on to 2010 in "Recovery Mode"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where errrbody at?

_*crickets chirpping*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where errrbody at?
> 
> _*crickets chirpping*_


 
Im here, been up half the night. I don't feel like doing my hair but i will. Later i will prepoo with avocado butter. Wash with elucence moisture poo, condition with mbc. Ill make something for a dc. And moisturize and seal with tw mist and sunshine. I will use up the rest of my tw mist today and maybe my jbco.

Eta- Im going to dc with jbco, olive butter and banana baby food.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile we talkin' Frank & Greg's Juices
> 
> What YOU Talkin' Bout????



Who, me??? Nothin'!!! 

mmmchocolate:  )


----------



## mkd

T, I tried to  get a heating cap but the only one they had was a $40 gold n hot one, i was like nah, I'mma pass.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Who, me??? Nothin'!!!
> 
> mmmchocolate: )


 
Uhhhh.....No Comment about that Pic!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> T, I tried to get a heating cap but the only one they had was a *$40 gold n hot* one, i was like nah, I'mma pass.


 
Yeah, that was waaayyyy too much, especially for Hot N Gold 

You can order it anywhere much cheaper than that.  Amazon, e-bay, I think Americka got her's from Beauty of New York not sure about WashNSet, (she recently purchased one too)........BUT! You can beat $40.00 for one all day long.

Since you have to order, get the Mastex.


----------



## Brownie518

In case I'm not on, all you wonderful ladies have a great New Year's!! Stay safe and enjoy!!!!
Time for me to take a nap so I can get up and get right!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Who, me??? Nothin'!!!
> 
> mmmchocolate: )


 
Who This Be?  Frank or Greg?



Brownie518 said:


> In case I'm not on, all you wonderful ladies have a great New Year's!! Stay safe and enjoy!!!!
> Time for me to take a nap so I can get up and get right!!!


 
Enjoy!  Lord Willing, we'll see you in 2010!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

So I just finished my nails, while I did my manicure and pedicure I was dc'ing with Sitrinillah and Avocado oil 

Now I'm going to let my nails dry, but no clue how I'm gonna style this twa when I rinse it out


----------



## La Colocha

Im a lazy bum. I don't feel like doing nothing, i don't want to cook, i don't want to do my hair. I wouldn't breathe if i didn't have to live. I have come to realize since ive been off work ive been depressed. I can't sleep at night and im always anxious but i always put my feelings on the back burner. But everything turned out alright, thank you lord, everything is ok. Glad i got that out. Happy new year yall. Im going to start 2 new threads. A u1b1 for those who want to keep doing it and maintain thier stashes, and if we all agree a pj rehab thread where we can share reviews, tips, products, sales. And we can all do a mission statement. Ok enough of my rambling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Im a lazy bum. I don't feel like doing nothing, i don't want to cook, i don't want to do my hair. I wouldn't breathe if i didn't have to live. I have come to realize since ive been off work ive been depressed. I can't sleep at night and im always anxious but i always put my feelings on the back burner. But everything turned out alright, thank you lord, everything is ok. Glad i got that out. Happy new year yall. Im going to start 2 new threads. A u1b1 for those who want to keep doing it and maintain thier stashes, and if we all agree a pj rehab thread where we can share reviews, tips, products, sales. And we can all do a mission statement. Ok enough of my rambling.


 
Happy New Year!

Girl, You know you can 'vent' here and we understand.  (We all have things/issues we're dealing with).

Next Year is Going to be ALL OUR YEAR!  I just have a Good Feeling about 2010!  

Everything is going to work in our Favor!  Everything will ALL Work together for Our Good.

So, stay encouraged.  Keep Your Budget.  And DO Your Hair


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone.
i co washed today with abba reconstructor and did a puff with darcys peach milk and oyin whipped pudding and shine and define.

and i know who took my charger now. ive been calling her and she hasnt answered. i dont think she knew it was mine because shes really nice and cool. i actually really like her. but still if you knew it wasnt yours why take it????

ETA: and i purchased a new charger but im trying not to open the box(even though my phone is dead) because the guy at the store said if i found mine i could return it for a car charger.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey everyone.
> i co washed today with abba reconstructor and did a puff with darcys peach milk and oyin whipped pudding and shine and define.
> 
> and i know who took my charger now. ive been calling her and she hasnt answered. i dont think she knew it was mine because shes really nice and cool. i actually really like her. but still if you knew it wasnt yours why take it????


 
Che, You are so sweet (innocent).  But, why isn't she answering the phone? 

Please Leave her a message and tell her I think you have my charger and when can I get that.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Che, *You are so sweet* (innocent). But, why isn't she answering the phone?
> 
> Please Leave her a message and tell her I think you have my charger and when can I get that.


 i know i cant help it lol. sometimes i want to yell and scream at people for dumb stuff but i never do.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> hey everyone.
> i co washed today with abba reconstructor and did a puff with darcys peach milk and oyin whipped pudding and shine and define.
> 
> and i know who took my charger now. ive been calling her and she hasnt answered. i dont think she knew it was mine because shes really nice and cool. i actually really like her. but still if you knew it wasnt yours why take it????
> 
> ETA: and i purchased a new charger but im trying not to open the box(even though my phone is dead) because the guy at the store said if i found mine i could return it for a car charger.


 
Leave her a message and if she doesn't contact you, tell your supervisor. Get your charger back. And if you can't, call the police and make out a report. People need to learn to not touch what does not belong to them.


----------



## chebaby

everyone i asked kept saying "she kept asking about it". and im thinking, for what????
we have a lost and found and the drawer my charger was in WAS NOT IT.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i know i cant help it lol. *sometimes i want to yell and scream at people for dumb stuff but i never do*.


 
You need to che, next year pick 1 deserving person and get crunk. Everything will fall into place after thattrust me it works.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> everyone i asked kept saying "she kept asking about it". and im thinking, for what????
> we have a lost and found and the drawer my charger was in WAS NOT IT.


 
If she didn't know whose it was she could have left it with a sup. I can't stand simple folks. I really hope you get it back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

We're Right on this One Che.  (As much as you may 'hate' confrontation) You gotta stand up for yourself on this one.

It's your property that you paid your Hard Earned Money For.  So.....Call Her and Leave her a Message.  

Make Sure You tell the Supervisor (so it will be on the record) Especially since there are _other co-workers_ that heard her asking about 'the charger' and SHE KNEW IT WASN'T HERS..........


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> You need to che, next year pick 1 deserving person and get crunk. Everything will fall into place after thattrust me it works.


 i can see myself now. going off on some poor soul and then i end up looking like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hair Came Out Really Nicely today Ya'll.......HEY!  Happy New Year to Me.

Imma have to do "The Che:" It's _soooo nice & soft_. 

I did use a dab of the Shea Amla and I thought it smells okay.  Kinda 'spicy'  No problem with the smell. 

Not saying that a week from now, I might hate the smell.  But So Far, it's Cool.

I am thinking about next wash day.  I may have to do Henna/Indigo or I may wait until the following week.  

But Regardless........I will be Dead On Shopping this Stash _*till times get better*_


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> You need to che, next year pick 1 deserving person and get crunk. Everything will fall into place after thattrust me it works.


 but you know what it is? when i was depressed really bad i was always angry and yelling at people and would fight at the drop of a dime. because i had so much going on. and then one day someone was like "if you keep acting like that no one will like you/wanna be around you". and i just changed. just like that. but i went from one end aaaaallllll the way to the other  no gray area for me.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Hair Came Out Really Nicely today Ya'll.......HEY!  Happy New Year to Me.
> 
> Imma have to do "The Che:" It's _soooo nice & soft_.
> 
> I did use a dab of the Shea Amla and I thought it smells okay. Kinda 'spicy' No problem with the smell.
> 
> Not saying that a week from now, I might hate the smell. But So Far, it's Cool.
> 
> I am thinking about next wash day. I may have to do Henna/Indigo or I may wait until the following week.
> 
> But Regardless........I will be Dead On Shopping this Stash _*till times get better*_


 thats great T. im glad your hair is nice and soft lol. i dont think the shea amla smells bad at all. my first jar smelled like frank whoever and mir(sp?) but this jar i have now smells like baby powder. she claims she didnt change the smell though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats great T. im glad your hair is nice and soft lol. i dont think the shea amla smells bad at all. my first jar smelled like frank whoever and mir(sp?) but this jar i have now smells like baby powder. she claims she didnt change the smell though


 
This one must be the Frankensense and Myhrr (sp).  I keep smelling my hand.  It's nice & spicy.

Now, I know her batches varyerplexed


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> but you know what it is? when i was depressed really bad i was always angry and yelling at people and would fight at the drop of a dime. because i had so much going on. and then one day someone was like "if you keep acting like that no one will like you/wanna be around you". and i just changed. just like that. but i went from one end aaaaallllll the way to the other  no gray area for me.


 
I used to be the same way but i found a happy medium. None of you would have wanted to deal with me at that time. I care about everyone but you (not you you) will not walk over me. They already know at work, you treat me like you want to be treated or you will get cussed out or get ran over.You can be nice but let them know you are not to be mistreated.


----------



## chebaby

thanx La and T. 2010 is gonna be a very different year for many things


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thanx La and T. 2010 is gonna be a very different year for many things


 
You Got it Girl!  I wish we were there. 

We'd roll up Ova' There and Get It!


----------



## chebaby

lmfao. i didnt want to call the LHCF po po lol.

im mad i havent used anything else up yet 
but sunday im going right back in twists. and im gonna use my qhemet heavy cream to do them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmfao. i didnt want to call the LHCF po po lol.
> 
> *im mad i havent used anything else up yet *
> but sunday im going right back in twists. and im gonna use my qhemet heavy cream to do them.


 
I was proud of myself for using up what I did and not being "Product ADD"

I am glad the Lightbulb finally came on with what Shay was saying. 

It's really going to help me use stuff until it's gone.  I think La (and others) are also doing that and it's working good for them.  To Stick with One Product until it's Gone.

I think I am going to like doing this and playing in my Stash next year.  It's definitely Well Stocked


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

IDareT'sHair said:


> This one must be the Frankensense and Myhrr (sp).  I keep smelling my hand.  It's nice & spicy.
> 
> Now, I know her batches varyerplexed



Yep!!! That's why I couldn't take it my grandma would burn out the house every few months with frankincense and myrrh and it was bad enough having the whole house smell like that now my hair is gonna smell like that, oh hecky naw!!!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I still haven't rinsed my hair out... but I have plenty time we don't leave for church until 10:00, still don't know what I'm gonna do with it though


----------



## chebaby

T, i would love to just use one product until its gone but i know i cant lol. i need the different smells and feels of each product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> Yep!!! That's why I couldn't take it my grandma would burn out the house every few months with *frankincense and myrrh *and it was bad enough having the whole house smell like that now my hair is gonna smell like that, oh hecky naw!!!


 
So Is that How Yours Smells?  So, Far, I like it.  I keep smelling my Hand.  (I should wash it)



lamaravilla said:


> *I still haven't rinsed my hair out*... but I have plenty time we don't leave for church until 10:00, still don't know what I'm gonna do with it though


 
WHO YO' BABYDADDY!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

I really need to turn this computer offffffffff  I have been on at least 10 websites today, filled up a cart and started to check out before closing the window, I refuse to buy anything else for the next month, but it's like this little bit of money is burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, i would love to just use one product until its gone but i know i cant lol. i need the different smells and feels of each product.


 
IK.  It's Hard.  I Kid You Not.

Maybe when I get my Stash Down to A Managable Size, I can ease up a bit.  I still have alot of DC's Open.  I want to knock some of those out quickly.

I hope Shay's DDCC will also help with that.erplexed  

But by me, only doing my hair once a week, IK I will still struggle with using stuff up.  The Key for me is going to be not to keep buying and keep using.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> I really need to turn this computer offffffffff  I have been on at least 10 websites today, filled up a cart and started to check out before closing the window, I refuse to buy anything else for the next month, but it's like this little bit of money is burning a hole in my pocket


 
Girl, Stay on Here and Talk to Us.............

How Long have you had that Sitrinillah in Your Hair?

What will you Use after you rinse it out?


----------



## chebaby

i go through conditioners fast. its my moisturizers that take forever to go away lol.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Stay on Here and Talk to Us.............
> 
> How Long have you had that Sitrinillah in Your Hair?
> 
> What will you Use after you rinse it out?



Weeeeeeeeeell 

I'm going to have to use some condish to rinse because this avocado oil is a little sticky mixed in with the BD 

So I will probably use up my last Yes to Carrots condish that has been in my shower for 3 months.

Then I'm going to oil my scalp with my Beemine sulfur and JBCO. I'll moisturize with the Afroveda cocolatte and seal with some Vatika Frosting (VF is my creep buddy  don't tell Strinilliah now).

I'm about to just tie a scarf on my head and go to church but my grandma wouldn't sit next to me so I can't  I wish I had a wig.

ETA: I've had this Sitrinillah in since about 4am, I woke up couldn't go back to sleep so I did my hair then cleaned the whole house.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

What products do you ladies like from Komaza? When I make my rounds in June to buy up every dang e-store I would like to try some samples from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> What products do you ladies like from Komaza? When I make my rounds in June to buy up every dang e-store I would like to try some samples from them.


 
I'd Like to Try some of their DC's.  They Sound Lovely.



lamaravilla said:


> Weeeeeeeeeell
> 
> I'm going to have to use some condish to rinse because this avocado oil is a little sticky mixed in with the BD
> 
> So I will probably use up my last Yes to Carrots condish that has been in my shower for 3 months.
> 
> Then I'm going to oil my scalp with my Beemine sulfur and JBCO. I'll moisturize with the Afroveda cocolatte and seal with some Vatika Frosting (VF is my creep buddy  don't tell Strinilliah now).
> 
> *I'm about to just tie a scarf on my head and go to church but my grandma wouldn't sit next to me so I can't  I wish I had a wig.*
> 
> ETA: I've had this Sitrinillah in since about 4am, I woke up couldn't go back to sleep so I did my hair then cleaned the whole house.


 
Yeah, Please Look Presentable on the Last Day of the Year.  You Can't roll up in Church with a Scarf On.  

See.....I am telling you ladies, times like this, would be the perfect time to have on a WIG

You could put a Baggy on, Keep the Conditioner in, and Slap a Wig Over it. 

Maybe Wigs, do have a Useful Purpose.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i go through conditioners fast. its my moisturizers that take forever to go away lol.


 
You Do Go Through Errrthang Fast (it seems).  But you do your hair at least twice a week don't you?

You Basically use alot of product.  With your Twist-Outs, Braid-Outs, Puff Ups....


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

See my problem is I don't want it to look like a wig. And I don't see myself going to a BSS and trying on all kinds of wigs. I would be mortified to do that. And then I don't want to buy online either because I probably won't like it and then have to go through the hassle of returning it.

Then the wigs I really like are just too rich for my blood. Like today I was watching a video of muffinismylovers ghetto behind  and the wig she was wearing was lovely but I'm not trying to drop $350 on something that's going to look raggedy after a few months.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I LOVE her videos! I like when lets Mumsy say hi .





lamaravilla said:


> Then the wigs I really like are just too rich for my blood. Like today I was watching a video of muffinismylovers ghetto behind  and the wig she was wearing was lovely but I'm not trying to drop $350 on something that's going to look raggedy after a few months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

lamaravilla said:


> See my problem is I don't want it to look like a wig. And I don't see myself going to a BSS and trying on all kinds of wigs. I would be mortified to do that. And then I don't want to buy online either because I probably won't like it and then have to go through the hassle of returning it.
> 
> Then the wigs I really like are just too rich for my blood. Like today I was watching a video of muffinismylovers ghetto behind  and the wig she was wearing was lovely but I'm not trying to drop $350 on something that's going to look raggedy after a few months.


 
Nice Lace Front.  Girl, Like I was telling Che:  "Wigs have come a Long, Long way these days"  They don't look nearly 'as bad' as we think they do.  No more 'fake doll hair' I mean, they're out there but reallyerplexed 

Like the one I'm wearing, I can remember not too long ago, when my Actual Hair use to look like that.  So, it's not _Unbeweaveable_.Or anything.  Mine has a very natural look.

You should just go browse sometime.  The texture and everything now is very, very natural.  It's amazing.  They have "done some thangs" with Wigs.

Hopefully, this one will get me through the Winter and I can keep my regi up underneath.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Im about to pre-poo my hair with....cocasta oil. I'll DC with VF.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Do Go Through Errrthang Fast (it seems). But you do your hair at least twice a week don't you?
> 
> You Basically use alot of product. With your Twist-Outs, Braid-Outs, Puff Ups....


 yea i normally do my hair twice a week but since i have been wearing puffs its been everyday this week lol. i love love love doing my hair.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I forgot to add that when I use the VF for my DC, I will be using my mastex heat cap for the first time.


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> I really need to turn this computer offffffffff  I have been on at least 10 websites today, filled up a cart and started to check out before closing the window, I refuse to buy anything else for the next month, but it's like this little bit of money is burning a hole in my pocket


 
Girl im itching and got boxes coming. I see a space open in my storage box and im like what can i fill it with.Im tempted to creep on over to cvs and see what they have for mama.



lamaravilla said:


> What products do you ladies like from Komaza? When I make my rounds in June to buy up every dang e-store I would like to try some samples from them.


 
I like the califa care conditoner. She was supposed to have new products coming out this month but maybe next year. I know shay uses things from there too.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Well I just ordered some pizza, figured I'd eat my last pig for awhile  I'm starting a cleanse tomorrow, cannot wait!


----------



## La Colocha

lamaravilla said:


> Well I just ordered some pizza, figured I'd eat my last pig for awhile  I'm starting a cleanse tomorrow, cannot wait!


 
Uh don't remind me, back to the rabbit food. But im going to eat tonight.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I told myself I was going to eat a salad for lunch, but I ended up eating a cheeseburger with fries.


----------



## Shay72

lamaravilla said:


> What products do you ladies like from Komaza? When I make my rounds in June to buy up every dang e-store I would like to try some samples from them.


 
I use the Hair Strengthener.  It's a hard protein.   Spray it on, get under the dryer, your hair gets hard, then you wash it out.  I like it alot.  Oh yeah I have the Honey Comb Treatment which is a hair rejuvenator that helps with hair loss and thickens hair.  My hair really don't need to thicken up  but I will continuely work on my edges bc I love buns and my edges are fragile.  Everything I'm doing is working.  This is also a spray that you can use with or without heat.  A little goes a long way with both of them.  

Tomorrow is a serious hair day for me.  It will be an all day affair. I want to clarify, protein treat, and do a cassia gloss . I will be 6 months post and it will be the last time I will do my hair 3x/wk.  I will start doing my hair only 2 days--Sunday & Wednesday.  

I realized something recently...well it has happened on several occasions.  I hate pics I really do but folx always want to take them. The perception of what my hair looks like to me and what it looks like in pics and to other folks doesn't match.  Meaning it looks better than I think it looks.  I was looking at some pics from last week and I was like damn my hair looks shiny and my edges were all layed down and neat at nearly 6 months post.  Something I need to work on .  I'm just ready to be natural but I know I can transition for at least 18 months. I'm not sure I will make it to 2 years though which is fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I use the Hair Strengthener. It's a hard protein. Spray it on, get under the dryer, your hair gets hard, then you wash it out. I like it alot. Oh yeah I have the Honey Comb Treatment which is a hair rejuvenator that helps with hair loss and thickens hair. My hair really don't need to thicken up  but I will continuely work on my edges bc I love buns and my edges are fragile. Everything I'm doing is working. This is also a spray that you can use with or without heat. A little goes a long way with both of them.
> 
> Tomorrow is a serious hair day for me. It will be an all day affair. I want to clarify, protein treat, and do a cassia gloss . I will be 6 months post and it will be the last time I will do my hair 3x/wk. I will start doing my hair only 2 days--Sunday & Wednesday.
> 
> I realized something recently...well it has happened on several occasions. I hate pics I really do but folx always want to take them. The perception of what my hair looks like to me and what it looks like in pics and to other folks doesn't match. Meaning it looks better than I think it looks. I was looking at some pics from last week and I was like damn my hair looks shiny and my edges were all layed down and neat at nearly 6 months post. Something I need to work on . I'm just ready to be natural but I know I can transition for at least 18 months. I'm not sure I will make it to 2 years though which is fine.


 
Things sound like things are really working out good for you Shay!  You have great Products, You KNOW they work for you and you are Consistent.  So, I know you are getting good results.

Keep it up into 2010.


----------



## chebaby

i decided that this weekend i will purchase a magic bullet or some other type of food processor so that i can make my butters easier. actually i plan on purchasing it tomorrow. 
my mix will be very simple. just shea butter, evoo, wheat germ(just a little) and MAYBE some cocasta oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i decided that this weekend i will purchase a magic bullet or some other type of food processor so that i can make my butters easier. actually i plan on purchasing it tomorrow.
> my mix will be very simple. just shea butter, evoo, wheat germ(just a little) and MAYBE some cocasta oil.


 
Do You Have an Update on The Phone?


----------



## maysay

Soooo I was supposed to do my hair yesterday. And I did detangle and what not. And then I was like you know what, it's the last day of the year, and I wanna wear MY hair. So I'm wearing a wash and go to the game...I'm leaving in like 10 minutes...it ain't dry yet but I'm sure it'll dry more by the time I get there. I forgot how much I love my fro . So if y'all see a dark skinned black girl at the clippers game with a semi-large fro, that's me!

Oh and I used some v05 (it was strawberry something or other) since I used up the rest of my ao conditioners. Ummm this v05 is serious stuff. It detangled, cleaned, and moisturized my hair...and it smells YUMMY. I seriously might have to put aside all my "rules" (natural, no bad preservatives, no formaldehyde releasing ingredients, black owned/produced) and just stick with v05. I feel like a sell out but at least it's cheap.

Oh and what clear cellphanes/rinses do y'all like? I'm looking into those in order to help keep my hair sealed/protected and avoid incomplete splits.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'l Imma really focus on Hair Health Next Year.  I am going to stay consistent using up one product at a time :crossfingers:keep my regimen simple and just focus on getting my Hair Health On.

So, by this time next year, hopefully, I'll have a good progress report.

It's time to get down to Business.


----------



## mkd

I like the VO5 moisture milk to rinse out cassia maysay.  T, I tried the suave coconut, it was good too.


----------



## chebaby

nope T, no updates.

i used to like vo5 but they dont seem so moisturizing anymore. but i still have a few bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I like the VO5 moisture milk to rinse out cassia maysay. *T, I tried the suave coconut, it was good too*.


 
In V05, I like the Moisture Milks, The Silky Experience and the Tea Theraphy.  And I do like the Suave Tropical Coconut.  (Whatever's on Sale) I think I got them for 77 or 88 Cents!

All these work well for washing out Henna/Indigo/Cassia.

And they're Free of Cones!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *nope T, no updates.*
> i used to like vo5 but they dont seem so moisturizing anymore. but i still have a few bottles.


 
Try not to use that new one so you can return it.  

Wait until Monday if Possible, when you see that Clown Face to Face.

Perhaps she'll call tommorrow, Saturday or Sundayerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

maysay said:


> *Oh and what clear cellphanes/rinses do y'all like? I'm looking into those in order to help keep my hair sealed/protected and avoid incomplete splits*.


 
Have You Ever Thought about Trying Cassia? 

It will give you Mad, Blinding, Blinging, Incredible Shine and it's all Natural 

If I didn't have 'Grey' to Cover,  I'd been all up in the Cassia!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'l Imma really focus on Hair Health Next Year. I am going to stay consistent using up one product at a time :crossfingers:keep my regimen simple and just focus on getting my Hair Health On.
> 
> So, by this time next year, hopefully, I'll have a good progress report.
> 
> *It's time to get down to Business*.


Girl we have 5 hours left.


----------



## Charz

I used up my Shescentit Cococream leave-in. I will repurchase when she comes out with new products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I used up my Shescentit Cococream leave-in. I will repurchase when she comes out with new products.


 
I'd like to try it too

I think the Moisture Mist was a little too light for my Hair.  Currently, I tend to lean toward heavier, creamier leave-ins.

Perhaps when I get more hair, the Moisture Mist may work for me.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Im going to use this leave in tonight 




Charzboss said:


> I used up my Shescentit Cococream leave-in. I will repurchase when she comes out with new products.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'd like to try it too
> 
> I think the Moisture Mist was a little too light for my Hair.  Currently, I tend to lean toward heavier, creamier leave-ins.
> 
> Perhaps when I get more hair, the Moisture Mist may work for me.



I like to use it to refresh my hair! What is your hair goal Ms. Terri?


----------



## La Colocha

Charzboss said:


> I used up my Shescentit Cococream leave-in. I will repurchase when she comes out with new products.


 
Good job charz, i wish these companies would make stuff i could use. That sounds terrible doesn't it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charzboss said:


> I like to use it to refresh my hair! *What is your hair goal Ms. Terri?*


 
Hair Health.  Now that I really think about it, my hair has sustained years of damage.  Chemical Damage, Color Damage, Heat Damage etc........You Name it.

That's why I signed up for a 2 year commitment because I knew it was going to take me that long especially since I was/am trying to become a DIY'er.

So, if I can get my hair on the right track in 2010...erplexed 

So, that's going to be my Focus.  Hopefully, in 2011, I will be focused on something different.


----------



## chebaby

i think the properties in shea butter works fast. when i use shea butter on my face it instantly glows and the softness lasts all day.

on a youtube video this girl said "the yellower the shea butter, the better". is that true? i know my fave is a tannish color and i always give a side eye to bright yellow shea.


----------



## robot.

i think i wanna shave my head.


----------



## chebaby

ROBOTxcore said:


> i think i wanna shave my head.


 OMG me tooooooo. i sware i was just thinking this. but i have a funny *** shaped head so i wont do it. but i wont lie i have been thinking about cutting my hair back down to a twa because right now im in the akward stage.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> OMG me tooooooo. i sware i was just thinking this. but i have a funny *** shaped head so i wont do it. but i wont lie i have been thinking about cutting my hair back down to a twa because right now im in the akward stage.





ROBOTxcore said:


> i think i wanna shave my head.



Don't do it! The awkward stage will pass! I promise!!


----------



## robot.

chebaby said:


> OMG me tooooooo. i sware i was just thinking this. but i have a funny *** shaped head so i wont do it. but i wont lie i have been thinking about cutting my hair back down to a twa because right now im in the akward stage.



i have hereditary bald patches right on my temples. that's my only concern. thanks, mom.


----------



## chebaby

^^^^
besides the shape of my head the only thing stopping me is the thin area in the front which is also the heat damage area. i miss having a twa though.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I finished my MHC conditioner today. I like it but I wont repurchase it again for a few months.

I used the Jasmines shea butter rinse. I chose the black currant vanilla scent and it smells soooooooooo good. Im definately going to repurchase this.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i think the properties in shea butter works fast. when i use shea butter on my face it instantly glows and the softness lasts all day.
> 
> on a youtube video this girl said "the yellower the shea butter, the better". is that true? i know my fave is a tannish color and i always give a side eye to bright yellow shea.


 
I don't know, ive tried the really yellow shea butter and it was horrible. I got some light yellow from sunshine and ive tried the tan,which didn't do nothing for me. Blackmasterpiece i think said the tan is better for hair. But i like the light yellow. And every head is different.



ROBOTxcore said:


> i think i wanna shave my head.


 


chebaby said:


> OMG me tooooooo. i sware i was just thinking this. but i have a funny *** shaped head so i wont do it. but i wont lie i have been thinking about cutting my hair back down to a twa because right now im in the akward stage.


 
Yall need to quit, i want a relaxer.



washnset said:


> I finished my MHC conditioner today. I like it but I wont repurchase it again for a few months.
> 
> I used the Jasmines shea butter rinse. I chose the black currant vanilla scent and it smells soooooooooo good. Im definately going to repurchase this.


 
Good job w&s.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Yall need to quit, i want a relaxer.
> 
> 
> imma snitch


----------



## robot.

La Colocha said:


> Yall need to quit, i want a relaxer.



How you gon' tell us to quit so you can ONE-UP us?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> La Colocha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yall need to quit, i want a relaxer.
> 
> 
> imma snitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who you gone tell, the natural for life advocate. *throws up gang signs*
> 
> 
> 
> ROBOTxcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How you gon' tell us to quit so you can ONE-UP us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not good at sneaking in stuff. It was supposed to be in white.
Click to expand...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Whatever You Ladies Do in 2010 I support you.

_*the shaving is a bit much*_ but i think you all could rock it.


----------



## robot.

Was that Colocha Fierce surfacing?


----------



## La Colocha

ROBOTxcore said:


> Was that Colocha Fierce surfacing?


 
I don't know robo, i feel some kind of way today. Im liable to say anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Whatever You Ladies Do in 2010 I support you.
> 
> _*the shaving is a bit much*_ but i think you all could rock it.


 
Imma Keep an Open Mind in 2010!  

I'm not gon' be surprised by nothing ya'll do...........


----------



## chebaby

T you know i aint shaving a darn thing. but the thought has crossed my mind a time or three.

La, that exactly who im gonna tell. they gonna come after you with a thing of conditioner, a plastic cap and a bible


----------



## Shay72

washnset said:


> I finished my MHC conditioner today. I like it but I wont repurchase it again for a few months.
> 
> I used the Jasmines shea butter rinse. I chose the black currant vanilla scent and it smells soooooooooo good. Im definately going to repurchase this.


 
I looooooooove the Jasmine Shea Butter Rinse. I never thought of getting it scented.  I will next time I order but I probably have 6 in stock so it will be a minute.

OT--I should not be watching BET Notarized bc I keep going back and forth to iTunes downloading songs .


----------



## fattyfatfat

I have two bottles to use . It smells so good that sometimes I just open it to smell it. Its a great detangler as well.




Shay72 said:


> *I looooooooove the Jasmine Shea Butter Rinse. I never thought of getting it scented. I will next time I order but I probably have 6 in stock so it will be a minute.*
> 
> OT--I should not be watching BET Notarized bc I keep going back and forth to iTunes downloading songs .


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> T you know i aint shaving a darn thing. but the thought has crossed my mind a time or three.
> 
> *La, that exactly who im gonna tell. they gonna come after you with a thing of conditioner, a plastic cap and a bible*


 
They better not come preaching to me, i got some revelations for them tails:gunner7:.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> They better not come preaching to me, i got some revelations for them tails:gunner7:.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> They better not come preaching to me, i got some revelations for them tails:gunner7:.


 
Ya'll Need to Step away from the Egg Nog! 

Ya'll Need Prayer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was out in Da' Stash and I was looking at these Liters and I remembered La Calling them: "King Kong Bottles"  and I lost it.

What would Gallons be?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was out in Da' Stash and I was looking at these Liters and I remembered La Calling them: "King Kong Bottles" and I lost it.
> 
> *What would Gallons be*?


 
Godzillas.

I think i will wash my hair tonight. No prepoo, just wash,conditon and dc.


----------



## La Colocha

I can't believe no one is having a sale except for curl junkie.


----------



## robot.

I'mma hit up K-Mart sometime soon. They have some cute satin pillowcases. I want to stock up so I can just change them every week instead of having to wash them (i only have two).


----------



## chebaby

urgggggg i really REALLY want to get rid of all of my products except my shea butter mixes, oils and conditioners. but yea i want them all gone for real. like this is not a just this moment type of feeling. i need to have a MASSIVE sale but i dont like shipping to a hundred different people.


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait to go to target tomorrow.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> urgggggg i really REALLY want to get rid of all of my products except my shea butter mixes, oils and conditioners. but yea i want them all gone for real. like this is not a just this moment type of feeling. i need to have a MASSIVE sale but i dont like shipping to a hundred different people.


 
You can send pm's out to ya girls first. And put together boxes. I don't know how much you have to get rid of but you can make the boxes up and sell them that way. If i have a sale again, that's what im going to do. I think its easier.


----------



## chebaby

thanx La. i have a lot to give away. i just get so tired of looking at everything knowing i only love certain prducts. and now that its cold my hair only likes shea butter. today i used oyin and my hair is almost dry to the bone lol. if i would have used shea butter it woulda been all moist lmao.


----------



## La Colocha

Happy new years ladies, this challenge is done. Ive had so much fun with you all and hope to continue into this new year. I will start the pj support thread for the new year. My account doesn't expire until the 10th of jan, i guess i lurked for a minute.


----------



## iNicola

La Colocha said:


> *Happy new years ladies, this challenge is done.* Ive had so much fun with you all and hope to continue into this new year. I will start the pj support thread for the new year. My account doesn't expire until the 10th of jan, i guess i lurked for a minute.


Noooooooooo! I've been away for a while on personal matter but I've kept up with the challenge. I got so busy that I had to change my regimen to washing once a week (I really miss co-washing) so I've only been able to use up two products, a bottle of NTM Silk touch and a jar of QP mango butter since my disappearance.

Thanks for the challenge, LC. I am now able to make better purchasing decisions and curb my appetite for products quite a bit, a great start for 2010. Thanks to all the ladies for the support! This was my favorite challenge. 

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I finished a nourishing pomade from njoi creations.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

In the Final Hours of the Use 1 Buy 1 Part II..................It's been Fun Ladies.........

Looking forward to the 2010.

WnS = Bring your A Game on the Savings Tip!


----------



## fattyfatfat

I sure will 





IDareT'sHair said:


> In the Final Hours of the Use 1 Buy 1 Part II..................It's been Fun Ladies.........
> 
> Looking forward to the 2010.
> 
> *WnS = Bring your A Game on the Savings Tip*!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> I sure will


 
You Go to Becky Tommorrow..................

Are you Ready??????


----------



## fattyfatfat

I will go to Becky, but Im not sure when I should go. should I go after I get my relaxer, or before? Im 9wks post this week, and Im not sure if Becky can handle that. If I go after I get my relaxer in February, its all one texture and Becky should be able to do her thang.




IDareT'sHair said:


> You Go to Becky Tommorrow..................
> 
> Are you Ready??????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

washnset said:


> I will go to Becky, but Im not sure when I should go. should I go after I get my relaxer, or before? Im 9wks post this week, and Im not sure if Becky can handle that. If I go after I get my relaxer in February, its all one texture and Becky should be able to do her thang.


 
I would wait  because you'd be dealing with shrinkage because of your NG.

Freshly relaxed would give you & her a better idea of how much you really want trimmed.............


----------



## BostonMaria

lurking....


----------



## Charz

Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## chebaby

lmao what the heck???!!!


----------



## Charz

It's back!!!!


----------



## chebaby

yaaaayyyyyy. i wont say why im happy but you know lol.
i miss this thread.
ok lets get it crackalackin, Charz, i used the kbb shampoo last night and i love it. it is very moisturizing but it kinda has that feel to it like a shampoo bar.

this weekend i will use up giovanni nutrafix. i love that stuff


----------



## Charz

Girl I love that shampoo too. I might have to give HV the boot and make KBB one of my brands. Even though I don't want to. Hey, don't you have a gps? We need to hanggggg.


----------



## fattyfatfat

charz, im watching some of your youtube videos now.


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Girl I love that shampoo too. I might have to give HV the boot and make KBB one of my brands. Even though I don't want to. Hey, don't you have a gps? We need to hanggggg.


HAHA i wish i had a gps. i stay broke, it might not seem like it because of all the hair stuff i buy but girl im broke. but we can still meet. mapquest works
but yes kbb is my fave brand now. the shampoo is great but i can tell i would still need to clarify once in a while. have you tried the mask? it reminds me of ashlii amala except kbb is thicker.


----------



## Charz

washnset said:


> charz, im watching some of your youtube videos now.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> HAHA i wish i had a gps. i stay broke, it might not seem like it because of all the hair stuff i buy but girl im broke. but we can still meet. mapquest works
> but yes kbb is my fave brand now. the shampoo is great but i can tell i would still need to clarify once in a while. have you tried the mask? it reminds me of ashlii amala except kbb is thicker.



Girl we need to save our money. Aren't you just using the basics now like shea butter? And google maps is better 

ETA: I haven't tried the mask, I am waiting on a buy 2 get 1 sale. Not a damn free shampoo bar with a $60 purchase


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Girl we need to save our money. Aren't you just using the basics now like shea butter? And google maps is better


yes, i do need to save money because i want to go back to school and since i now know what works for me i dont need to keep buying random things. i know i said that before but still
i use shea butter but i also use kbb and qhemet. i just stock up when i can. i have a fear of running out of product lol.
but i looked at my stash yesterday and 90% of what i have are my staples. its just that i have like 2 of each. my ive gotten rid of almost everything that wasnt a staple.

ps. i like this thread better than the other one because this one has a focus whereas the last one was everyone basically doing their own thing.


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Girl we need to save our money. Aren't you just using the basics now like shea butter? And google maps is better
> 
> ETA: I haven't tried the mask, I am waiting on a buy 2 get 1 sale. Not a damn free shampoo bar with a $60 purchase


omg i got the free shampoo bar and it really was just a sampleerplexed i was like for 60 buck this all i get?


----------



## fattyfatfat

hey charz, I just subscribed to your youtube channel!

I stay looking for samples when I order products. Sometimes Im lucky, sometimes Im NOT.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> yes, i do need to save money because i want to go back to school and since i now know what works for me i dont need to keep buying random things. i know i said that before but still
> i use shea butter but i also use kbb and qhemet. i just stock up when i can. i have a fear of running out of product lol.
> but i looked at my stash yesterday and 90% of what i have are my staples. its just that i have like 2 of each. my ive gotten rid of almost everything that wasnt a staple.
> 
> ps. i like this thread better than the other one because this one has a focus whereas the last one was everyone basically doing their own thing.



Me too, I am focused on using stuff up. Use up more than what I buy. A hair product deficit Girl, I can send you some paypal to ship out the joint. Lemme know how much a flat-rate box is. Also on the 6th my mother is having a natural products party. She making lotion bars and bath bombs and stuff. It's in PG so maybe you can stop by?



chebaby said:


> omg i got the free shampoo bar and it really was just a sampleerplexed i was like for 60 buck this all i get?



She trippin. Times must be hard


----------



## Charz

washnset said:


> hey charz, I just subscribed to your youtube channel!
> 
> I stay looking for samples when I order products. Sometimes Im lucky, sometimes Im NOT.



Thanks 

Girl I need some samples in my life. I swear, how much does it cost to include a sample with every order? Mstar is right!


----------



## fattyfatfat

for real! the places Ive received samples from are njoi creations, jasmines and vcb. 




Charzboss said:


> Thanks
> 
> Girl I need some samples in my life. I swear, how much does it cost to include a sample with every order? Mstar is right!


----------



## Charz

washnset said:


> for real! the places Ive received samples from are njoi creations, jasmines and vcb.




So is njoi really the ish? What are your favorite products?


----------



## fattyfatfat

I really like her products. My favs are the ayurvedic hair butter, sweet coconut pomade and the nourishing hair butter. she always sent samples whenever I ordered something. Her customer service is great too.




Charzboss said:


> So is njoi really the ish? What are your favorite products?


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Me too, I am focused on using stuff up. Use up more than what I buy. A hair product deficit Girl, I can send you some paypal to ship out the joint. Lemme know how much a flat-rate box is. Also on the 6th my mother is having a natural products party. She making lotion bars and bath bombs and stuff. It's in PG so maybe you can stop by?
> 
> 
> 
> She trippin. Times must be hard


they just stingy, times aint that hard

sure ill stop by. i like natural stuff


----------



## Charz

washnset said:


> I really like her products. My favs are the ayurvedic hair butter, sweet coconut pomade and the nourishing hair butter. she always sent samples whenever I ordered something. Her customer service is great too.




Hmmmm, I may be ordering if she got a sale.



chebaby said:


> they just stingy, times aint that hard
> 
> sure ill stop by. i like natural stuff



And what did you think about the Anita Grant stuff?


----------



## chebaby

Charzboss said:


> Hmmmm, I may be ordering if she got a sale.
> 
> 
> 
> And what did you think about the Anita Grant stuff?


i hated it. first off it has no water  in it(the cafe latter and the whipped butter) and i dont think my hair likes cupuacu butter. it makes my hair draw up in super tight curls where i cant even get my fingers through it. i didnt think it was worth the wait or the money.


----------



## mkd

Heyyyyyyyyy ladies.  

I had to do a double take like is B1U1 back?  

Anyway, I still didn't order from curlmart.  I may do it before I go to bed tonight.  I really like KCCC but my hair felt really dry the next day.  I have to continue to experiment with it because my curls looked hot.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy ladies.
> 
> I had to do a double take like is B1U1 back?
> 
> Anyway, I still didn't order from curlmart.  I may do it before I go to bed tonight.  I really like KCCC but my hair felt really dry the next day.  I have to continue to experiment with it because my curls looked hot.




Did you use a leave-in under the KCCC? And did you use water to refresh your hair the next day?


----------



## mkd

Charzboss said:


> Did you use a leave-in under the KCCC? And did you use water to refresh your hair the next day?


 I just used jasmine's shea rinse, I am going to experiment with some other leave ins until I figure out the best combination.  I didn't refresh with water the next day, I just pulled it up into a bun.  Next time, I will use water the next day even if I won't be wearing it out.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> I just used jasmine's shea rinse, I am going to experiment with some other leave ins until I figure out the best combination.  I didn't refresh with water the next day, I just pulled it up into a bun.  Next time, I will use water the next day even if I won't be wearing it out.




Yeah, I would try the most moisturizing leave-in you have, maybe something from Qhemet. And yes, use water or put some more leave-in each day, so that the hair can stay moisturized and not break off. KCCC is very fickle lol.


----------



## chebaby

hey mkd. the kccc made my hair really hard no matter how little i used or what i used under it. but im glad its working for other people because thats a lot of money to go to waste.


----------



## Charz

I just tried one of my curl formers. I can't wait to do my whole head. It's gonna look so good.


----------



## chebaby

i braided my hair with kbb hair butter last night for a braid out and its ok looking but not as cute as the one i did with qhemet heavy cream.
tonight im going to rebraid with heavy cream.
i used the lavender vanilla kbb shampoo last night and i dont like the smell. my mom said it smells like bleach.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> hey mkd. the kccc made my hair really hard no matter how little i used or what i used under it. but im glad its working for other people because thats a lot of money to go to waste.


Oh no Che, I hope that doesn't happen to my hair.  I used it tuesday and today it isn't hard but it looks different than how my hair usually looks after a couple of days, just not as moisturized.  


Charzboss said:


> I just tried one of my curl formers. I can't wait to do my whole head. It's gonna look so good.


 When are you going to use them on your whole head?


----------



## Ltown

What is this, why are you all in here did we change groups????


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Oh no Che, I hope that doesn't happen to my hair.  I used it tuesday and today it isn't hard but it looks different than how my hair usually looks after a couple of days, just not as moisturized.
> 
> When are you going to use them on your whole head?


i seriously doubt what happened to me happens to you. my hair reacted the way most gels make my hair feel. it was hard and crunchy right away.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> When are you going to use them on your whole head?



Sunday maybe  Imma slacker.


----------



## mkd

ltown said:


> What is this, why are you all in here did we change groups????


 Somebody bumped this old  thread and we started talking in here.


----------



## Day36

I was so lost. lol


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> i braided my hair with kbb hair butter last night for a braid out and its ok looking but not as cute as the one i did with qhemet heavy cream.
> tonight im going to rebraid with heavy cream.
> i used the lavender vanilla kbb shampoo last night and i dont like the smell. my mom said it smells like bleach.




How different is the cream and the butter?


----------



## chebaby

the hair cream has a good amount of glycerine in it. it is amazing during the warmer months and even though it says to use on dry hair i find that wet hair is best.
the hair butter is good, i like it but the consistency is never the same. one of my butters is grainy and the other is very smooth almost like grease. i like it though.
but really heavy cream is much better than kbb hair butter.
but the kbb hair cream is so whipped and yummy and maaaaannnnn i cant wait until it gets hot to use it. i wouldnt dare use it now.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Somebody bumped this old thread and we started talking in here.


Makes sense because we were definately still buying


----------



## Charz

I'm not gonna use up anything this week


----------



## chebaby

i think instead of qhemet i may use oyin shine and define and whipped pudding so that i can use them up. i have more but i need to get rid of the samples.


----------



## Ltown

I'm trying kbb hair milk along to see if I can get the softness. I'll let you know tomorrow it takes my hair for ever to dry.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> i think instead of qhemet i may use oyin shine and define and whipped pudding so that i can use them up. i have more but i need to get rid of the samples.



I traded my shine and define for some KBB hair milk.


----------



## Charz

Buy one get one for free

http://www.etsy.com/shop/Verbenacustomblends?section_id=5702789


----------



## Shay72

Okay I'm really confused now. Where are we supposed to post???? Someone just start a new U1B1 for 2010.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Okay I'm really confused now. Where are we supposed to post???? *Someone just start a new U1B1 for 2010.*


 
IA

And someone needs to re-up that PJ Thread March 1st too.  It is getting too long.


----------



## BostonMaria

........................


----------

